#xubuntu 2007-03-05
<maxamillion> that's odd
<cycro> yeah
<cycro> so u recommend thru knoppix?
<maxamillion> yeah ... knoppix is always my "OMG what just happened" cd
<cycro> lol
<cycro> hm
<cycro> very well i shall download it
<maxamillion> the time spent downloading is worth it in the end
<cycro> i hope so
<cycro> i miss my music :(
<cycro> 2 hours
<cycro> o hdear
<Eagle_101> anyone know why wget is faster at downloading something then just clicking the link in firefox?
<Eagle_101> I'm getting about a 2x - 3x faster speed improvement :O
<maxamillion> Eagle_101: i would imagine it would have something to do with the overhead of firefox in some way .... but i'm not sure
<Eagle_101> mmm ok, but this is quite good :D
<Eagle_101> torrent did not work for getting gentoo, no seeds or something (30 minute wait) so I just tried wget
<cycro> how do i install gnome in parallel?
<cycro> ubuntu
<cycro> sudo apt-get ubuntu>?
<Eagle_101> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Eagle_101> !xubuntu-desktop
<Eagle_101> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cycro> oo
<cycro> so if i install ubuntu-desktop
<Eagle_101> I think its ubuntu-desktop :S
<cycro> i can use both xf and gnome?>
<Eagle_101> *think* being the key word
<Eagle_101> that is if you are installing xubuntu
<Eagle_101> and want the gnome desktop
<cycro> yes
<cycro> i want both
<cycro> to be able to switch
<Eagle_101> yeah then install xubuntu
<cycro> i did
<cycro> im on xubuntu
<Eagle_101> ok, now just
<cycro> ..
<Eagle_101> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Eagle_101> if you want KDE
<Eagle_101> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cycro> ok
<cycro> ty
<Eagle_101> welcome
<maxamillion> gotta run
<cycro> has anybody done programming in assembly on an 8085 before?
<cycro> or any assembly programming at all?
<darrend_laptop> not for about 23 years.  And that was on a Z80 :)
<cycro> aw crap
<cycro> LDAX anybody??
<grazie> cycro: you're not going to learn much by asking what each instruction means on irc
<cycro> i just need to know how it works
<zoidberg> hey guys
<cycro> hi
<cycro> zoidberg u dont happen to be a guru at assembly for 8085, do u?
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i was wondering if someone has made a benchmark of herd 5 and herd 5 ubuntu
<assasukasse> ?
<assasukasse> i suppose no
<cycro> lol
<assasukasse> i saw many benchmarks, all of them says that xfce is faster until u dun run too many apps, then kde wins..
<assasukasse> is that true?
<Eagle_101> assasukasse, I dunno, but this is quite fast
<Eagle_101> and I'm on an older computer
<Eagle_101> I guess it would matter on what you are doing
<Eagle_101> I've got 10 windows open (5 of them are just terminals though)
<assasukasse> Eagle_101: well, i have been using enlightenment and gnome, gnome is far slower, xfce should be faster, but the key is speed...
<Eagle_101> xfce is faster ;)
<Eagle_101> I have no lag here
<Eagle_101> on 256MB
<assasukasse> Eagle_101: but is it more memory eating?
<assasukasse> i mean is that true that eats more mem than gnome?
<Eagle_101> I'm using 136 RAM as of now
<assasukasse> than kde sorry
<assasukasse> Eagle_101: what are u running
<Eagle_101> lets see, X-chat
<Eagle_101> 3 terminals doing various wgets
<Eagle_101> vim
<Eagle_101> Firefox (with 12 tabs open)
<Eagle_101> thunar
<Eagle_101> open office
<cycro> has any1 used photorec?
<assasukasse> u have ooffice open at the moment?
<Eagle_101> yes
<assasukasse> then is not true that kde wins :D
<cycro> oh
<cycro> can u explain how it works?
<Eagle_101> I don't know about raw preformence :P
<cycro> mm
<cycro> well
<cycro> i used it
<cycro> and it made some folders
<cycro> but i cant access them
<cycro> does it put the recovery folders on the partition that ur trying to recover from?
<assasukasse> Eagle_101: im running firefox 3 tabs, gaim, xchat, cxoffice emulating windows with utorrent, thunar, and a terminal running an intensive cpu and ram prog using nice
<assasukasse> and i am at 150meg
<assasukasse> 142now
<assasukasse> so u win, even if i am using a light desktop such as enlightenment
<Eagle_101> heh
<Eagle_101> nice
<Eagle_101> I'm at 140 right now
<Eagle_101> but I have about 180 in sawp
<cycro> how do u check?
<cycro> system monitor?
<assasukasse> Eagle_101: me 0 swap
<assasukasse> i set swappiness to 0
<assasukasse> unless is absolutely needed my disk stay shut :D
<Eagle_101> ah I see
<Eagle_101> well I have some on my swap so that throws a wrench into things
<assasukasse> Eagle_101: do u use compiz
<Eagle_101> compiz?
<cycro> so uh
<cycro> how do i delete folders when it says i dont have permission?
<cycro> ive used photorec, and its made some folders
<cycro> but now i cant delete them
<cycro> or view htem
* assasukasse is away: 
<cycro> !photorec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photorec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cycro> anybody know how i can delete?
<cycro> omg
<cycro> helo
<cycro> help? :(
<Qew> they're probably owned by root and you haven't got the right permission to view or delete them. What are you using to view the directories? If it's Thunar, then run "gksudo thunar" in an xterm, then try what you want to do.
<Qew> that'll give Thunar root privileges. Mind you, when you're finished doing what you want with those directories, close that Thunar. You can really mess things up if you're not careful.
<cycro> oo
<cycro> ok
<cycro> im gona try this
<cycro> have u ever used photorec?
<Qew> no
<cycro> why will it allow me to view the contents of this folder now, and not before?
<Qew> you asked about directories that couldn't be viewed or deleted, so I gave you a possible answer to that. As for Photorec, I haven't used it and don't know much about it.
<cycro> before the gksudo, it cudnt even say how big hte folder was
<cycro> mm
<cycro> well its working
<cycro> thanks a lot
<Qew> np
<cycro> im jsut curious as to why it works like this
<cycro> every otehr folder is vieable
<cycro> but this ceratin one
<Qew> be careful with giving file managers root privilege, though. You can really do some damage if you're not careful.
<cycro> mm
* assasukasse is away: 
<cycro> wat does gksudo do?
<cycro> why cant u do sudo?
<Qew> well, it's probably better for gui apps to use gksudo.
<cycro> oh
<cycro> fairenough
<karretero> I need someone to tell me how to start a xubuntu text installation
<karretero> does anybody knows hou to do it?
<karretero> I need someone to tell me how to start a xubuntu text installation
<karretero> please help
<crimsun> well, first download an alternate installer image (.iso), then record it to blank medium, then boot from that medium
<karretero> hello crimsun
<karretero> I have already downloaded it
<karretero> and burned
<karretero> and I have booted
<karretero> I am now in the initial screen
<karretero> what shall i do now?
<crimsun> follow the directions?
<karretero> ahm
<karretero> :)
<karretero> ok
<karretero> thank you
<crimsun> the text-based installer is simple and attempts to not ask unnecessary questions
<karretero> ok
<cycro> do all linux distros have synaptic packet manager?
<karretero> no
<crimsun> not all, no.
<karretero> not all
<karretero> but it is strange
<cycro> is it just ubuntu/xu/ku hat has it?
<crimsun> Debian-based distributions include it.
<cycro> oo
<karretero> do u come from asia, cycro?
<cycro> no, i dont
<cycro> why do u ask?
<karretero> because "oo" sounds like an asian expresion
<karretero> :)
<cycro> lol
<cycro> -_-
<cycro> thx m8
<cycro> ooh
<karretero> jejeje
<cycro> u know those ubuntu repos?
<cycro> are there any that distribute warez?
<karretero> repositories that include warez?
<karretero> like cracks?
<karretero> u mean?
<cycro> like anything
<cycro> dvds, cracks, apps
<cycro> repos look like a good way to share these things
<karretero> I don't know any warez repos
<karretero> I think emule and bittorrent are ok
<karretero> for warez
<Eagle_101> ok how do I log out, but have all the applications still run
<Eagle_101> but lock out the screen
<cycro> ctrl+alt+del?
<Eagle_101> doing that kills all internet connections
<Eagle_101> I just want to be able to lock out the screen, but still let everything run
<cycro> oo
<Eagle_101> I've figured it out :D
<Eagle_101> I'm on a laptop, if I just turn the screen off it kills my screen seeion
<cycro> lol
<cycro> bug buddy is getting on my nerves
<cycro> everytime i restart or log out
<cycro> i have a bug
<cycro> can anybody help me partition ?
<Eagle_101> cycro
<Eagle_101> gparted
<cycro> im scared
<Eagle_101> ok you dual booting?
<cycro> no
<cycro> i have an ntfs partition
<cycro> and this linux
<cycro> and i want just one
<Eagle_101> ah
<Eagle_101> I see
<Eagle_101> I've never done that
<cycro> oh
<cycro> damit
<cycro> how do u send messages to ppl?
<Eagle_101> cycro, are you removing a partition?
<cycro> yes
<cycro> i want to remove my ntfs
<cycro> and convert it to w/e my linux is
<Eagle_101> ok
<Eagle_101> your linux is likely ext2 or ext3
<cycro> ext3
<Eagle_101> how you convert between the two I'm not sure
<cycro> oh
<Eagle_101> I would nuke the NTFS, and then re-size the ext3 over it (but thats just a guess, don't do it unless someone confimrs)
<cycro> il lask around
<Eagle_101> cycro, I would try a google search
<cycro> alright
<Eagle_101> ok anyone know of a CD burning program that can do ISOs and run on windows vista
<Eagle_101> I have a friend of mine converting :P
<cycro> um
<cycro> nero?
<cycro> Eagle_101: nero burning rom
<Eagle_101> nero burning?
<cycro> yes
<cycro> its a windows app
<cycro> for burning everything
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What Eagle_101 said for repartitioning - reformat the NTFS one as free space, then extend the EXT3 partition to include the entire disk.
<cycro> oh
<cycro> i have to reformat it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, but that's what it sounded like you wanted to do.
<cycro> mm
<cycro> well right now
<cycro> i want to turn my ntfs to ext3
<cycro> then merge it with this ext3
<Eagle_101> right
<Eagle_101> then reformat the NTFS
<Eagle_101> to freespace
<cycro> it wont let me
<cycro> its empty
<Eagle_101> on and anyone know for a friend of mine how you can check how much ram you have on a LiveCD?
<Eagle_101> cycro, so there is nothing in that space?
<cycro> nope
<Eagle_101> ok then take the original ext3 partition
<cycro> thats this one
<Eagle_101> and move it to cover the full drive
<cycro> the ext3 is running xubuntu
<Eagle_101> use gparted (if needed in a live CD)
<Eagle_101> and simply extend the ext3 to cover the whole disk
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Eagle_101: First line of `cat /proc/meminfo`.
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks
<cycro> mm
<cycro> i have gparted open
<cycro> both partitions have a lock symobl
<cycro> is that good?
<cycro> i opened gparted
<cycro> but i cant do anything
<grazie> cycro: you cannot manipulate mounted partition
<cycro> oh
<cycro> great
<cycro> so now wat
<grazie> cycro: unmount (can do this the gparted)
<cycro> oh
<cycro> wont let me
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone here got a ubuntu server
<grazie> cycro: then it's in use
<bigfuzzyjesus> cause /me needs ubuntu server help
<cycro> so how do i unuse it
<Eagle_101> bigfuzzyjesus, for ubuntu help I would try #ubuntu ;)
<Eagle_101> this is xubuntu
<grazie> cycro: you have apps or processes using the partition...look at what apps you are running
<cycro> oh
<cycro> but nothing is using my ntfs partition
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nah, GParted seems to have issues unmounting anything.
<cycro> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Just unmount it normally.
<cycro> o
<cycro> im scared guys
<cycro> i dont wna lose everytin
<bigfuzzyjesus> Eagle_101, they all run the same shell and no one in #ubuntu runs a server and i know people in here do, and ubuntu-server people dont have anywhere to go... so
<cycro> AGAIN
<cycro> ubuntu is too noisy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bigfuzzyjesus: What's the problem?
<bigfuzzyjesus> PuMpErNiCkLe, how do i start ssh and apache2 on my server and how do i set them up to start at boot?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (You should know by now not to incurr !anyone :p)
<bigfuzzyjesus> PuMpErNiCkLe, they are installed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The ssh server, and not just the client?
<bigfuzzyjesus> PuMpErNiCkLe, yeah
<bigfuzzyjesus> i know how to set up the client
<Eagle_101> ok I have a friend of mine who is going from windows to linux, and he wants to totally remove windows
<bigfuzzyjesus> ssh name@ip
<Eagle_101> does he just remove the NTFS partition?
<Eagle_101> and put an ext3 in its place?
<cycro> ud have to do it via liveCD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Eagle_101: Yeah, if he feels confident that he's done with the windows installation.
<Eagle_101> he is confident (it is a second computer)
<Eagle_101> so just reformat NTFS to freespace?
<Eagle_101> then overlay the ext3
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nah, if he's installing, just reformat the entire disk as ext3.
<Eagle_101> how do I tell him to do that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's an option in the install cd.
<Eagle_101> I think he wants 3 partitions?
<Eagle_101> one for /home/ one for / and one for swap
<PuMpErNiCkLe> When he gets to the partitioner, it will list a few options, and 'use entire disk' is one of them.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or he can manually reppartition as needed.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/reppartition/repartition/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bigfuzzyjesus: Does `netstat -tulpn` show sshd?
<Eagle_101> yeah he is manually doing the partition
<cycro> does gparted merge partitions?
<Eagle_101> cycro, why would you need to merge....
<Eagle_101> I would think it would have the capacity
<cycro> i want to merge because i will have to separate ext3 partitions
<cycro> Eagle_101: i want to combine all the partitions into 1
<Eagle_101> are any of them NTFS?
<Eagle_101> cycro, I can't believe you are still mucking with partitoins
<Eagle_101> :P
<cycro> yes
<cycro> 1 is ntfs
<cycro> which i plan to convert to ext3
<Eagle_101> if any of them are NTFS, you need to make that freespace
<cycro> by deleting it?
<Eagle_101> cycro, yeah make it freespace
<Eagle_101> then extend the original ext3 partition over where the other one was
<Eagle_101> and BACK UP your data
<grazie> cycro: you cannot go from ntfs to ext3 wthout data loss
<cycro> grazie: ive lost all my data already :P
<cycro> im tryin to make it ext3 so i can recover again
<grazie> cycro: that's not sensible
<cycro> grazie: care to hear the whole thing?
<grazie> cycro: ?
<cycro> grazie: right now i have 2 partitions, 1 ext3 that is running this xubuntu, and an empty ntfs. I recently accidently erased all data off my hard drive, so that's why i have this. now i plan to use photorec to recover my files, but i need the entire hdd to be ext3
<cycro> do you have any better ideas?
<grazie> cycro: converting ntfs to ext3 will result in further loss of data
<cycro> grazie: its either that or install windows xp and try to recover from there
<cycro> but photorec seems like a really good program
<grazie> cycro: no. there are some very good ntfs recovery tools
<cycro> grazie: ive tried ntfsundelete, but it doesnt work
<cycro> grazie: know of any others?
<grazie> cycro: I've used some before, but not for a long. If you want good recovery of ntfs you have to do it from windows (it's a no brainer)
<cycro> grazie: yes but that means i have to reformat my ntfs and reinstall xp..wont that result in more loss as well?
<grazie> cycro: no, you must not do anything with the partition you are trying to recover
<grazie> cycro: i would ceate a second xp partition and recover the lost partition form there
<cycro> grazie: wat do u mean?
<cycro> grazie: partition my ntfs into 2?
<Eagle_101> no
<Eagle_101> partition your ext3 if you must
<Eagle_101> you don't want to modify the partition that you want to recover
<grazie> cycro: you have a linux partition(s) and a lost ntfs partition, yes?
<cycro> grazie: no, i have 1 linux partition, and 1 ntfs partition
<cycro> and the thing is, i lost data from my Whole drive because before it was ntfs
<cycro> so i figure if i make it all 1 type again..
<grazie> cycro: your linux partition has at least 2 partitions (swap and /)
<cycro> i dont think i did a swap
<cycro> grazie: when i installed xubuntu, it said something about a swap, but i ignored it
<grazie> cycro: you're not following I don't think
<cycro> grazie: most liekly not
<cycro> grazie: when i open gparted, it says i only have 2 partitions
<Eagle_101> so that means no swap
<cycro> lol
<cycro> is that bad?
<cycro> dont tell me i gota resintall linux-_-
<grazie> cycro: the best chance of recovering the data means that you must not change the data on the disk in any way
<cycro> grazie: there is no data on the disk
<Eagle_101> ....
<cycro> ..
<grazie> cycro:  Yes there is! That's what you're trying to recover! Isn't it?
<cycro> grazie: well it got deleted
<cycro> grazie: so im tryin to recover formatted/deleted files
<grazie> cycro: you mean you can't see it any more, but it's still there or at least a lot of it is (you hope!)
<cycro> grazie: yes
<grazie> cycro: it that data is valuable this is what I would do...
<cycro> grazie: ..
<grazie> cycro: buy a second a disk big enough to install xp and the data size you want to recover and them some extra
<grazie> install xp and ntds recovery tools on the second disk
<grazie> ntfs*
<cycro> oo
<grazie> recover the lost ntfs partition to the new second drive
<cycro> i see
<grazie> you might get nothing, but it's the best chance you've got
<cycro> ive been using a program called photorecx
<cycro> photorec*
<cycro> and its been working amazingly at recovering files
<grazie> have you recovered anything yet?
<cycro> yes
<cycro> 1.8gb of mp3 files
<grazie> great...but being able to see the files and being actually able to recover the data is not the same thing
<cycro> ive been listening to the files
<grazie> so what's you problem then?
<grazie> your*
<cycro> 1) the files recovered have useless names
<cycro> and 2) right now this linux partition is 8gb, and i have 80gb of files i want to recover
<cycro> grazie: wat do u sugges?
<grazie> cycro: which is why recovering an ntfs partition from an os that's is based on ntfs is likely to have more success
<cycro> grazie: but that means reformatting to install xp, and although its not reformatting anything, isnt it still bad?
<Eagle_101> cycro, that is why you need a second HD\
<cycro> i have a second hd, but its full too
<cycro> -_-
<Eagle_101> then get a 3rd one
<cycro> yeah
<grazie> cycro: if the disk costs more than what the lost data is worth to you...don't waste your time
<cycro> grazie: i lost about 80gb of music which id like back
<Eagle_101> cycro, then buy a 3rd disk
<cycro> mm
<cycro> but see
<Eagle_101> do the instructions that grazie told you
<cycro> i made a new disk label
<cycro> using gparted
<cycro> that is wat deleted my files
<cycro> and it deleted them in 5 seconds
<cycro> how is that possible?
<grazie> cycro: data recovery professionals charge lots of dosh for doing what I've just told you
<cycro> ack
<cycro> too muich hassle to open up my pc
<cycro> i have to go now
<cycro> thanks for all the help
<cycro> ill be back tomorow
<Eagle_101> welcome :D
<cycro> good night
<cycro> :)
<Eagle_101> if you want to get the data
<cycro> yeh
<Eagle_101> you need a new disk :P
<cycro> oie
<cycro> alrigt
<cycro> night
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wow, man.
<grazie> why do we bother!
<Eagle_101> heh
<Betacommand> I need a hand configreing my modem I just installed Xubuntu for the first time :)
<Eagle_101> hey Betacommand I just found it
<Betacommand> how?
<Eagle_101> go to applications > System > Networking
<Betacommand> there
<Eagle_101> from there I don't know
<Eagle_101> I don't want to mess with mine :P
<Eagle_101> but that has something about modem connection :P
<Betacommand> what port is yours on?
<Eagle_101> mine?
<Betacommand> yeah
<Eagle_101> none I'm on DHCP
<Eagle_101> not a Modem connection
<Betacommand> anyone there
<Eagle_101> anyone here know how to configure a modem?
<Eagle_101> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Eagle_101> Betacommand, ;)
<Betacommand> thanks
<Eagle_101> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Eagle_101> no
<Eagle_101> where in linux does it list external devices, like my CD or floppy drive
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In /dev, with the other devices.
<Eagle_101> ok, so what would my cd drive look like?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> /dev/cdrom or /dev/hdc, most likely.  (/dev/sdc instead of /dev/hdc if you're on Feisty.)
<Eagle_101> right
<Eagle_101> and a floppydrive would look like?
<Eagle_101> as to access the contents of a floppy?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> /dev/fd0, most likely.  It's in the link you just got off the bot.
<Eagle_101> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok, I'm trying to help a friend of mine again.
<Eagle_101> thanks
<krash123> hi all
<Eagle_101> howdy
<Athensman> i cant get xubuntu to install can anyone here help me
<grazie> Athensman: hi there
<grazie> what's the problem?
<Athensman> is there a way you can install xubuntu while in windows?
<Eagle_101> Athensman, no
<Eagle_101> Athensman, get a live CD
<Eagle_101> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<grazie> Athensman: you could install virtualization software like vmware or virtualbox and run a virtual xubuntu on windows
<Eagle_101> mmm grazie interesting :D
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: that's what I do
<grazie> Athensman: but you'd need quite a high machine and at least 512M of ram (I'd say)
<grazie> Athensman: live cd is the best option
<grazie> high spec machine*
<EagleZzZ> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<EagleZzZ> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<EagleZzZ> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<grazie> EagleZzZ: you must be sleep walking :)
<EagleZzZ> grazie, yeah :D
<Darkkish> I think xubuntu has a mem leak
<Darkkish> :-/
<EagleZzZ> working on burning this gentoo liveCD
<EagleZzZ> Darkkish, really?
<Darkkish> well
<Darkkish> EagleZzZ, I have a pretty clean install and its been running 5 days now, and when i open it the memory is always around 75% used but when i restart it its around %15 to 20 and it just builds back up over a couple of days
<EagleZzZ> mmm and you are running no applications?
<Darkkish> well nothing but gaim, but there are no current connections on gaim
<grazie> Darkkish: TheSheep was talking about it earlier...there was a bug on edgy but the leak should be plugged.
<Darkkish> interestingly enough, in the ammount of time that i've been talking to you it dropped from about379MB to 220
<Darkkish> and i've not closed any programs
<Darkkish> hm
<Darkkish> maybe its fixed who knows
<Darkkish> i havn't restarted in a while
<Darkkish> and i just did an update
<grazie> Darkkish: the log server is down or I'd get you the bug report....search launchpad
<Darkkish> i should try swiftfox
<Darkkish> can i have it installd at the same time as firefox?
<Darkkish> i'm so lonely
<EagleZzZ> Darkkish, what is swiftfox
<Darkkish> !swiftfox | EagleZzZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> hmm
<Darkkish> google it
<EagleZzZ> heh
<grazie> Darkkish: I've got both installed ok
<Darkkish> grazie, does swiftfox show a performance increase?
<grazie> I can't see much improvement...but I'm not a ff fan
<EagleZzZ> optimized firefox eh?
<EagleZzZ> grazie, what browser you like?
<maxamillion> EagleZzZ: swiftfox? ... yeah, its more trouble than its worth though ... wait for iceweasel
<EagleZzZ> what is that :P
* maxamillion is just guessing that swiftfox is what was being discussed
<EagleZzZ> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
* grazie likes opera
* maxamillion respects opera but it isn't his cup of tea
* grazie knows he's in a minority
* maxamillion will continue to use firefox until iceweasel comes out and gnash goes stable ...
<maxamillion> grazie: how are you?
<grazie> maxamillion: good...you?
<maxamillion> grazie: can't complain ... and i can't stay ... just thought i would stop by and check on the channel before bed
<grazie> maxamillion: must be late there
<maxamillion> everyone been behaving lately? ... i've been horribly busy and haven't had time to hang around here
<maxamillion> its 0100 here
* maxamillion might be looking into drafting another/new admin soon because of the current op team's inability to be here all the time because of real life getting in the way
<maxamillion> anyhoo ...
<grazie> behaviour.....just the usual....people asking for advice and then completely ignoring it
<maxamillion> off to bed, i'll be reading the logs so everyone play nice! :)
<grazie> nite
<maxamillion> grazie: lol ... story of the life of a linux community memeber
<maxamillion> ;)
<maxamillion> laters
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<BFTD> hrm, Firefox just randomly crashes...
<kalikiana> it should not normally.
<kalikiana> with me it crashes about twice a month.
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> it crashes when viewing myspace profiles....hahaha
<BFTD> thats not firefox, thats myspace
<kalikiana> maybe a java(script) issue?
<kalikiana> try disabling that
<BFTD> or, rather the fact that java script WASN'T enabled
<kalikiana> i don't think so. that must not result in a crash.
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> yeah it just crashed
<BFTD> so not java script
<kalikiana> so it can still be flash or java.
<BFTD> ah
<BFTD> I got it
<BFTD> "Smooth scrolling"
<kalikiana> Hm.. I never figured out what that's actually for. *g
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> turn it off anyways
<kalikiana> It's off with me anyways. But good to know that one.
<kalikiana> Gotta eat now, see you!
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<zoidberg> is there a xubuntu(xfce) ipod application
<zoidberg> ?
<gabkdlly> !ipod | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ryno> Morning. I changed my User Interface Prefs to Xfce-Dusk and really like how it looks now, the only problem is my forms and certain text is disappearing in Firefox. Is there a way I can customize that?
<trevorv> Hiya, I was just wondering what PDF viewer Xubuntu uses by default?
<ryno> I would guess Document Viewer/
<trevorv> is that evince?
<ryno> Yeah
<trevorv> ok ta :-)
<ryno> I'm pretty sure I had it by default when I installed a few weeks ago
<trevorv> I just wasn't sure if that had a ton of GNOME deps where it's billed as a GNOME app
<ryno> Well, it's lightweight Gnome
<trevorv> yeah sure
<ryno> My computer is older and it runs better than Ubuntu or KUbuntu
<ryno> Because the WM is XFCE
<trevorv> yeah, i'm using fluxbox on a small install, i was just after a pdf viewer with few deps
<ryno> Xpdf
<ryno> I don't know if it's in Linux binary? We had it in pkgsrc on NetBSD.
<ryno> Yeah, I use Fvwm-Crystal when I need a ligthweight enviorment, but XFCE is actually pretty decent.
<trevorv> mm, but thats always seemed fairly featureless and seems to muck up layouts fairly regularly, ill stick with evince for now at least :)
<ryno> OK, yeah.
<trevorv> yeah i used xubuntu for a while before the official release and it seemed good to me :)
<ryno> I can sure do a lot more than on windows here
<ryno> I mean I still crash sometimes
<ryno> But I guess it's my fault for not getting a new computer since 2001 ;] 
<trevorv> haha :) you shouldnt need to!
<ryno> trevorv: Well, programmers get sloppy because they can, so programs take more and more RAM to run.
<ryno> But then you also throw in the latest craze of technology and BAM, software inoperable for me. ;] 
<trevorv> i know, begins to defeat the object of even having more RAM! I like projects like dyne:bolic optimised for old hardware :)
<ryno> It's nice to be able to use almost any Linux program though. I've even managed to get my audio software from windows working on here with a slight skip in playback.
<michup> hi, im using asus a3h5012(i910GPU) patform: dapper drake with linux 2.6.15-28-386 X-air:7.1.1 session: GNOME server glx:1.2 client glx:1.4 openGL:1.3 mesa:6.5.1 modules:i915, intel_agp, agpgart versions: 2.6.15-28-386 gcc-4.0 and i've 2 problems
<ryno> I just need a new machine. I spent $500 on a hosting business gone bad.
<michup> first when i click on red button "log off" my GNOME session freezes when beryl is on
<michup> if i swich off beryl using beryl manager and then click on red button "log off" it works fine
<michup> i've AIXGL/compiz/beryl with emerald window menager
<trevorv> ryno, yeah, although im slowly becoming a command-line junkie... just ditched quod libet for mpd, learning emacs and LaTeX atm :)
<michup> my second problem is that cedega 3d acceleration test fail
<michup> opengl tests whent good
<ryno> Update to edgy?
<michup>  glxinfo says direct rendering is working
<ryno> trevorv: I was looking into LaTeX but now I am going to go the DocBook way.
<ryno> XML seems all the rage and it's the backbone for a lot of programs and websites.
<ryno> But yeah if you know LaTeX
<ryno> LaTeX I'll still learn eventually ;] 
<trevorv> ryno, i've never used either before tbh, but LaTeX seems more versatile in that its not just aimed at docs
<ryno> Yeah, I'm writing a book so I need something aimed at docs ;] 
<ryno> Never enough hours in the day
<trevorv> well, i think latex would still work fine... im thinking of using it for writing up my a level notes... i cant bear word processing any longer!
<trevorv> you can say that again
<trevorv> too much to learn and do
<ryno> The man always gets in my way.
<trevorv> The joys of lazy student life :-)
<ryno> Because I have bills to pay, so I basically have to kiss butt on people's designs when all I want to be doing is writing music and stories or technical documents. :P
<trevorv> what do you do?
<ryno> Well, I am a freelance designer at the moment.
<ryno> Contractor if you will.
<trevorv> ah right :-)
<ryno> So my boss flips out at me when I can figure something out.
<ryno> can't
<ryno> Or ask for money.
<ryno> When there's still things to be done on the site.
<ryno> He's all paranoid that it's not going to make him money anyway too.
<trevorv> ah I just can't wait to graduate :P
<ryno> He was watching the ratings on search engines like a hawk when I was working on the clock.
<ryno> And I don't mean my band the clock. ;] 
<trevorv> what do you play?
<ryno> http://www.theclock.org
<ryno> There's studio information
<trevorv> ill check it out later :)
<ryno> Well, I have three free albums on Jamendo, so feel free to listen. ;] 
<Killerkiwi> What sound server does xubuntu edgy use?
<trevorv> ah I love jamendo :)
<ryno> alsa and oss
<ryno> Me too, I am seeding for them right now
<Killerkiwi> ryno, how do i manually start that?
<trevorv> i would be if i had a bit torrent client installed right now heh
<ryno> I use their jamseeder and download music that needs to be seeded
<ryno> Plus I get to listen to some cool beats ;] 
<ryno> Killerkiwi it should start automatically
<ryno> Do you have alsa-base and the libs installed?
<Killerkiwi> ryno, not if i have a custom x session to run freevo through it wont
<ryno> Freevo?
<Killerkiwi> it works using the default xcfe session
<Killerkiwi> just need the start command
<Killerkiwi> http://freevo.sourceforge.net/
<ryno> What kind of card is it?
<ryno> You have to modprobe it
<ryno> But I think that's done at startup
<Killerkiwi> yeah gdm has sound so it must be modprobed already
<ryno> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Killerkiwi> intel 82801aa
<ryno> So what are you trying to use sound in?
<ryno> Oh this frevo
<Killerkiwi> freevo, i just need to start the sound server!! i used to do a esd & back in the day
<ryno> Well, alsa is running
<ryno> If it reported the mobo soundcard
<ryno> cat /proc/asound/devices too
<ryno> Then you have to configure whatever software to use alsa's hw0 device or whatever
<Killerkiwi> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start
<Killerkiwi> im guessing... 15mins og google later....
<ryno> haha
<ryno> I see this uses Mplayer
<ryno> You might need to adjust the settings in there
<ryno> Xine too
<Killerkiwi> nope not found
<ryno> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<ryno> ?
<Killerkiwi> yeah alsa-utils
<Killerkiwi> yay!!
<ryno> :] 
<Killerkiwi> freevo on a pentium 500mhz with 356mgb ram... didnt really think it would work
<ryno> Have fun with that.
<Killerkiwi> cheers
<Killerkiwi> yay sound ;)
<ryno> I am so sick of this website.
<Killerkiwi> ?
<ryno> My boss has unrealistic expectations and nobody is helping me fix the problems with it, so I am having money issues.
<assasukasse> can anyone explain me this benchmark result? http://tinyurl.com/39z9q7
<ryno> The main problem is he always wants the footer on the bottom of the page, which doesn't work with each template.
<ryno> When I use an absolute positioning.
<TheSheep> assasukasse: lol
<TheSheep> assasukasse: sure, ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu all *the same* under the hood -- they only differ in the desktop environment and the default set of applications
<TheSheep> assasukasse: this kind of test is pointless
<assasukasse> TheSheep: but what about the speed test
<TheSheep> assasukasse: where?
<assasukasse> 2nd page
<TheSheep> assasukasse: the gzip and encoding tools available on all 3 systems are *the same*
<TheSheep> assasukasse: the differences are random
<TheSheep> assasukasse: or maybe they are due to some caching that by chance "got it better" at one time
<assasukasse> TheSheep: i am a gnome user, i wanted to switch to xfce for lightness, but this test seems to tell me that xfce is not lighter nor faster
<TheSheep> assasukasse: the differences in speed in xubuntu, ubuntu and kubuntu come from using different apps -- if you use the same apps, you get the same results
<TheSheep> assasukasse: this test tells nothing about xfce
<TheSheep> assasukasse: it doesn't use xfce anywhere
<TheSheep> assasukasse: it tests the performance of gzip, gcc and lame, which are all the same on all 3 systems
<assasukasse> TheSheep: but i could use gnumeric on ubuntu as well, having faster performance than ooffice.
<TheSheep> assasukasse: yes
<TheSheep> assasukasse: and you can install and use xfce on ubuntu too -- in which case you have almost the same as xubuntu
<assasukasse> so i don't see the point, i tought that xfce is faster and lighter than gnome...i am currently using debian with enlightenment and is FAST
<TheSheep> assasukasse: xfce *is* faster and lighter than gnome -- it displays windows faster, it takes less ram, etc.
<TheSheep> assasukasse: but that has nothing to do with gzip
<TheSheep> assasukasse: these guys were testing wrong things :)
<gpocentek> *g*
<gpocentek> this is totally useless
<TheSheep> I'm actually amazed they got any meaningful differences at all -- tells something about their test suite :)
<gpocentek> hehe
<MattJ> Any idea why it takes me a couple of clicks on 'Quit' for the logout/shutdown/reboot dialog to appear?
<TheSheep> MattJ: no, but I have the same
<MattJ> Odd
<TheSheep> indeed
<MattJ> I'm sure it didn't used to happen
<TheSheep> looks like some race condition somewhere
* MattJ hopes it works in Feisty
<MattJ> I'd be testing, if I had a PC spare
<TheSheep> MattJ: actually, I'm using feisty
<MattJ> :(
<gpocentek> It doesn't happen here
<assasukasse> TheSheep: sorry i got power off
<assasukasse> what were u saying
<TheSheep> 12:37 < TheSheep> I'm actually amazed they got any meaningful differences at  all -- tells something about their test suite :)
<MarkCh> how can i force kde apps like konversation to hide on the xfce panel?
<MarkCh> notification area
<assasukasse> TheSheep: in your personal tests, gnome or xfce proved to be faster?
<TheSheep> assasukasse: I didn't do any tests -- xfce just feels more responsive
<TheSheep> assasukasse: and works on computers that no gnome can work on :)
<assasukasse> TheSheep: the same seems to me, thunar is 100 times faster than  nautilus
<TheSheep> assasukasse: but that can be a trick of well designed UI (showing reactions before it really finishes processing)
<assasukasse> oic :D
<assasukasse> i tried herd 5 and i love the transparency
<assasukasse> of xfce
<TheSheep> well, you get the same thing wit Compiz or Beryl
<assasukasse> i used compiz on gnome and is not the same...
<assasukasse> i was wondering what happens if i install compiz on xfce
<MarkCh> why would you do that?
<MarkCh> xfwm can compose
<TheSheep> assasukasse: it works fine, except for the workspace switcher
<MarkCh> the xfwm workspace switcher looks better than the beryl default though.
<assasukasse> and the jello windows
<assasukasse> beryl has always looked garbage to me..i dunno why
<assasukasse> compiz far better
<MarkCh> seriously xfce's compositing functions are ok enough for me. it transfers all the drawing loads off my cpu to the videocard.
<TheSheep> assasukasse: I tried them both, and metacity too (when xfwm4 had this horrible bug with GIMP rendering my tablet useless), but I hate the way they place the windows
<assasukasse> TheSheep: yea sometime they pop up in the upper corner..
<MarkCh> The Sheep: place the windows?
<TheSheep> MattJ: yes, xfce has some very smart algorithms for that
<TheSheep> MattJ: beryl just doesn't care, just like ms windows
<MarkCh> oh. beryl. beryl is annoying at putting windows for the first time.
<TheSheep> annoying is an understatement :)
<assasukasse> i dunno but u should try compiz from gandalfn repo
<assasukasse> is the best i've tried so far
<assasukasse> beryl gave me sickness after 30 mins of use..not talking about the bunch of useless plugins..like snows and so on...
<vignesh> Hi! I get this error..  amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument  /usr/sbin/alsactl: get_control:209: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Capture Volume,0': Invalid argument
<MarkCh> vignesh: try using the default mixer applet in xfce.
<MarkCh> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<SkippyX> lol - nice bot.
<MarkCh> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<leaphisto> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leaphisto> okay.
<fluppe> hi everyone, I'm quite new to xubuntu and am trying to get ndiswrapper installed so I can use my wireless network card. Does anyone know the apt-get command to install ndiswrapper ?
<MarkCh> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fluppe> thanks, I'll check it out ...
<MarkCh> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MarkCh> !thanks > fluppe
<fluppe> okay, I got it installed now let's hope for the best
<gabkdlly> do the various CD/DVD burning utilities (most of which I assume use cdrecord and co.) check whether everything got burned without errors?
<gabkdlly> something like a checksum?
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: there is an option for that when you boot the cd
<grazie> gabkdlly: not sure, but I think k3b is the only linux app that does disk burn verify
<stransky> I can't seem to access the Xubuntu 6.10 US download mirror.  I receive a 404 not found error.  Is this a known problem and if not, where should I report it?
<MarkCh> stransky: you could try installing xubuntu-desktop from the repos instead.
<MarkCh> it will coexist with your current installation.
<stransky> Thanks but, I'm trying to install Xubuntu on a machine that currently has no operating system.  It has limited hardware and I would like to just have XFCE installed without installing all of Ubuntu.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'm sure someone realizes their server is dead.  The European ones seem okay, though.
<MarkCh> stransky: try the other mirrors. the us mirror could be temporarily down as with any other servers.
<stransky> OK, thanks.
<MarkCh> youre welcome.
* mode/#xubuntu [+o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@*cgi-irc*]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(tonyyarusso/#xubuntu) TheSheep: What about a Pentium 2 with 128 MB RAM?
(tonyyarusso/#xubuntu) nvm, you answered that :)
* tonyyarusso reads scrollback a little quicker next time
<sacater> if i got a laptop with 366mhz processor, and 256 RAM, would xubuntu run on it okay?
<maxamillion> sacater: it would run like a champ
<sacater> maxamillion: great
<maxamillion> sacater: certain applications will weigh a little heavy on the system but over all you will see a great performance increase
<sacater> maxamillion: perfect....
<maxamillion> sacater: well, mainly it will just be slight lag that will be expected with openening heavier applications, but over all 256mb of ram is more than enough to make xubuntu very usable
<sacater> maxamillion: graet
<maxamillion> :)
<sacater> maxamillion: great*
<tonyyarusso> Okay, as we all know OpenOffice.org has some opening speed issues.  Gnumeric and Abiword are decent alternatives to the spreadsheet and wordprocessor, but what about Impress?  Is there a lighter replacement for slideshows/presentations?
<IRCER> hi
<IRCER> I observed something that might be an error in the update manager, but I'm not sure
<IRCER> maybe someone wants to help me?
<IRCER> just a question
<maxamillion> IRCER: update manager?
<IRCER> yes: when I start it, it says "your system is up to date"
<maxamillion> IRCER: anything like this ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/68027
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68027 in update-manager "sudo update-manager -c -d crashes during xubuntu upgrade" [High,Confirmed] 
<IRCER> first when i press the "check" button, it asks for a password
<IRCER> and really checks
<tonyyarusso> Does Xubuntu have something like Add/Remove Programs in Gnome?  A simpler apt interface than Synaptic with limited selection of recommended packages by category?
<IRCER> maxamillion: no, not hat bug. it does not crash
<IRCER> tonyyarusso: yes, it has. under applications -> other
<tonyyarusso> IRCER: cool
<tonyyarusso> I'm also looking for recommendations of things to install for the following audience:  Thrift store customers and donation program recipients, getting old (PII and PIII) computers for cheap, from low-income families for basic office work, simple games, children's schoolwork, web browsing, that sort of thing.
<maxamillion> IRCER: oh ... that's not a bug, in xubuntu the update manager doesn't automatically check for updates ... the user must manually do so, i think it was part of the "we think the update manager pop up window is annoying" thing
<mark487> hi, where are xubuntu's settings on putting the hd's to sleep?
<IRCER> maxamillion: but the message "your system is up to date" may be a false statement!
<IRCER> maxamillion: in the case it IS NOT up to date
<IRCER> maxamillion: thiss way, maybe someone will NEVER make an update
<IRCER> maxamillion: because he will ALWAYS think his system is up to date
<maxamillion> IRCER: as far as the update manager is concerned, your machine is up to date because it doesn't have the latest package list so it in tern _is_ up to date according to the information it currently has before checking for new updates
<IRCER> maxamillion: Iknew you would tell me this ;)
<IRCER> maxamillion: you studied maths, eh?
<maxamillion> IRCER: no ... computer science
<IRCER> maxamillion: my grandma will not understand your reasoning and never update her system
<IRCER> maxamillion: though your reasoning is perfect
<maxamillion> IRCER: right ... i believe this is something that continues to be debated
<IRCER> maxamillion: now, what should I do? i'm new to xubuntu
<maxamillion> IRCER: i do all my package management and system administration from the command line so it doesn't effect me, but i can understand that the general population doesn't share my passion for the way it used to be
<maxamillion> IRCER: for now .... just click "check for updates" every so often
<IRCER> maxamillion: good, and ubuntu is for the general population
<IRCER> maxamillion: so i should not file a bug report
<maxamillion> IRCER: you might want to file a feature request instead
<maxamillion> IRCER: but if that is not possible ... then i would say a bug report would suffice
<IRCER> maxamillion: ah, yes, where can I do that? launchpad?
<maxamillion> IRCER: yup
<IRCER> maxamillion: ok, in launchpad, i go to the  "update-manager" package. but the "feature" tab is disabled
<maxamillion> IRCER: then just make it a bug report
<maxamillion> IRCER: if the devels see it as a feature, you will be emailed ;)
<IRCER> maxamillion: ok. i'll do right now. it is funny to be a tiny part in this huge work
<IRCER> thank you all for keeping xubuntu going!
<maxamillion> we try :)
<somerville32> :)
<IRCER> maxamillion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/35009
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35009 in update-manager "Says "System is up to date" when package lists not updated" [Low,In progress] 
<IRCER> maxamillion: seems this is what I meant
<maxamillion> apparenlty someone beat you to it ;)
<tonyyarusso> Bleh - only other presentation tool I could find is criawips, but it looks pretty gnome-dependent
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: zoho.com
<IRCER> maxamillion: ok, but I'll keep on working for you
<maxamillion> :)
<mark487> anyone ---- where are power management settings in xubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Online is no good - this is for a dialup-if-anything audience
<maxamillion> mark487: add the plugin to the panel
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: ouch
<mark487> thanks max,   shouldn't i be able to get it within settings though?     or i guess power management isn't essential for basic users
<maxamillion> mark487: yeah ... normally the average desktop user doesn't need power management ... there are other ways, but i find the panel plugin to be easiest
<mark487> max: i just clicked on the panel and selected "add new item", and scrolled through the list, but didn't see anything on power management.   ideas?
<malnilion> mark487, check synaptic for xfce panels?
<maxamillion> mark487: try the battery monitor .... the config tool is a right click feature of that iirc
<tonyyarusso> Could someone explain how XFCE differs from Dapper to Edgy interface-wise?
<Prisoner_> hello
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: it doesn't really, just a few different default configs ... application menu, theme, etc
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Ah, good.  I'll probably use Dapper on these then.
<maxamillion> i gotta run ... laters all!
<Prisoner_> anyone have a good recommendation for an audio player for Xubuntu?
<somerville32> Yes.
* somerville32 forgets the name though.
<somerville32> The gtk2+ one...
<Prisoner_> gxzine?
<Prisoner_> gxine?
<somerville32> exaile
<somerville32> :)
<Prisoner_> ok
<Prisoner_> was trying to play some .wav files and XMMS was driving me up the wall
<Prisoner_> playing a CD in gxine right now, the visualizations are kind of cool
<somerville32> hehe
<flo_> how can i reconfigure xserver? i'vd tried xorgcfg xorgconfig but i get a comand not found
<tonyyarusso> flo_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> How much does xdm use resources-wise?
<grazie> tonyyarusso: a lot less than gdm, but it's not pretty. slim is supposed to be good and light
<tonyyarusso> grazie: Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Anything in xubuntu-desktop that you might consider cruft?  I have to make some really trim systems, and am trying to decide between default Xubuntu or the much more tedious server install plus what I need manually.
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: you can usually unistall the whole printing subsystem
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: at least a large part of it if you want to still print
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: Wouldn't a home user want that?
<tonyyarusso> ah, yeah.
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: you don't need every driver for every possible printer, usually
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: the laptop support can go
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: locale for all the languages you don't use
<flo_> tonyyarusso:  thx
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: probably also many font files
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: documentation and man pages
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: example content
<pleia2> tonyyarusso: on my laptop (3G harddrive, had to be slim) I found that the server install was a must, if you want gaim, abiword, xscreensaver, thunderbird, etc you can install them separately later - I didn't want any of this
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: Any services using significant RAM to disable?
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: xserver :D
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: what do you have on yours?
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: lol, that's a must for these machines.  They're being given to low-tech, low-income families.
<pleia2> tonyyarusso: basic xfce4 install, gimp, firefox, xterm (I don't even use gdm or xdm)
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: cron maybe -- but it's tiny. on a desktop you can leave everything for anacron
<pleia2> and it's under a gig <3
<tonyyarusso> nice
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: you can use something lighter than gdm
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: or just automatically log in and start x
<pleia2> tonyyarusso: of course you can apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop and look through the dependencies
<pleia2> there is actually a lot I don't use
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: you can probably also safely remove the wireless drivers
<tonyyarusso> grazie: slim doesn't seem to be in the repos
<tonyyarusso> pleia2: Yeah, I have that up now
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: Yeah - these are desktops, definitely don't need that
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: if they have all the same hardware, you could compile your own kernel and only add the modules that are really needed
<Eagle_101> lovely my cd writer is not compatable >.>
<Eagle_101> what do I do looking for a driver
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: No, they're pretty random machines - whatever gets donated
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: compiling own locale set instead of installing all of them will save you considerable amount of space
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: also, see the 'locale purge' for apt
<tonyyarusso> I'll need at least English and Spanish, but probably not much more
<tonyyarusso> lol at the localepurge warnings
<Viper_iii> Anyone willing to help me figure out a basic virtual host configuration ??
<tonyyarusso> Viper_iii: I might be able to try.  Maybe.
<Viper_iii> Sorry not basic...LOL its on a Grandma's LAMP but has simple setup it looks like...
<Viper_iii> Apache2 how and where might I add the virtualhost setup lines?
<Viper_iii> apache2.conf
<Viper_iii> or in a folder i see called enabled-sites
<Viper_iii> 000-default.conf
<tonyyarusso> 000-default
<Viper_iii> the lamp itself is easy enough on xubuntu but I want multiple sites... I setup a single a record and added cnames for the vhosts....    when I edit in there it doesn't seem to grab the vhosts....
<tonyyarusso> The fact that you just said the phrase "Grandma's LAMP" is awesome, btw.
<Viper_iii> LOL
<tonyyarusso> I'm not really familiar with CNAMEs, what are those for?
<Viper_iii> http://canned-os.blogspot.com  seriously easy lamp...
<Viper_iii> dns pointing...
<Viper_iii> www.foo.com 192.168.1.1 well foo2.com resolves to foo.com
<tonyyarusso> So you need VHOSTs that just are aliases for another, ya?  Are there actually multiple sites on here?
<Viper_iii> but pulls a different docroot and displays a different site... I'm going to edit the 000-default.conf... YES just aliases
<IRCER> hi all. just another question: why are there 2 printer services (cupsys and hplip) activated by default?
<tonyyarusso> Oh, if you want a different docroot then you don't mean what you said quite ;)  foo2.com resolves to the same IP as foo.com, not to foo.com itself.
<tonyyarusso> Viper_iii: ServerName I think is the line you need to change
<Viper_iii> right.... that is correct.. I was typing fast... so yes a foo2.com cname foo.com
<Viper_iii> Servername?  Why the default servername is fine... that is the root site or the default for that address...  the hostheaders separate the rest...
<tonyyarusso> Hold on - let me get you a sample
<Viper_iii> okay the darn  000-default file has a vhost in it...
<Viper_iii> which is fine... but looks wierd...
<Viper_iii> might also be the root of my headache...
<Eagle_101> mmm odd, cdrecord did figure it out with some command line options :D
<tonyyarusso> Viper_iii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8820/ - there's a second site down at the bottom
<IRCER> ok, again: why do i need 2 printer services?
<IRCER> is this a bug or a feature?
<Qew> got a HP scanner?
<Viper_iii> okay... that helped huge!!!
<Viper_iii> I see where you were saying ServerName Now... duh... it did need that line someone was right I owe that person an apology!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Viper_iii> well it took the lines... darn but its not redirecting to the alias when I go to Http://www.foo2.com it still resolves www.foo.com
<grazie> tonyyarusso: I didn't know slim wasn't in the repos, sorry
<tonyyarusso> Viper_iii: That's probably because of the cname thing - I'm guessing you don't actually want a cname.
<Viper_iii> okay... it is working...
<Viper_iii> I don't?
<tonyyarusso> I'm not entirely sure, but I'd suggest carefully reading about what a CNAME does and deciding if that's what you meant.
<Viper_iii> its working... ahhh... like you used a subdomain which is then redirected... a CName would be a different domain entirely aimed at the same IP like you said... then the Web server defines where it is looking based on the host header right?
<Viper_iii> damn I'm lost....
<Viper_iii> you were right that is all I know!!!??!!!
<tonyyarusso> Viper_iii: Yeah
<Qew> IRCER: you need hplip for HP scanners and printers. It gives additional features to HP scanners and printers. Best leave it alone.
<Viper_iii> tonyyarusso: thx just so you can see what edits I made here they are... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8828/  I put a * on my edits or additions rather...  All works now  thx!!!
<tonyyarusso> yw
<Prisoner_> hello
<IRCER> Qew: But I have no HP scanner or printer. Why is this the default? Does Xubuntu suppose everyone owning an HP printer or scanner?
<tonyyarusso> They should - HPs are pretty much the only thing worth buying
<Viper_iii> Anyone using intel 965 chipset and SATA Drives on Ubuntu with Dual Core yet?  965 Neo is my problem...  Trying to install on a board configured ICHR (I THink) Raid Array and it doesn't see the CD-rom 1/2 way through the install nor any of the HDD's when in Raid Mode...  Just checking
<IRCER> tonyyarusso: why this?
<tonyyarusso> IRCER: Quality of printer itself plus quality of Linux driver cooperation.  Epson's good if you only do B&W.  Lexmark is dirt.
<Viper_iii> lexmark - IBM or ?
<Viper_iii> ='s sorry
<Prisoner_> have an audio cd playback issue with gxine
<IRCER> tonyyarusso: I still don't understand why there are 2 printer daemons running by default. is this a bug or sa featur?
<tonyyarusso> IRCER: I'd say feature, since otherwise people would have to start one.  If you don't want it, use sysv-rc-conf to disable
<IRCER> tonyyarusso:
<Qew> maybe your printer or scanner is a rebadged HP
<IRCER> tonyyarusso: since xubuntu tries to be as lean as possible, i would expect only cupsd (if at all)
<IRCER> tonyyarusso: BTW, my feisty fawn has no sysv-rc-conf
<tonyyarusso> it's not default
<Qew> also there's BUM (boot-up manager) if you want a GUI to control services.
<IRCER> tonyyarusso: sure, it is default. i've just installed the latest xubuntu feisty fawn
<TheSheep> IRCER: sysv-rc-conf is not installed by default
<tonyyarusso> IRCER: I mean the program isn't
<IRCER> tonyyarusso: that's why i am asking: should i file a bug report?
<tonyyarusso> no
<IRCER> tonyyarusso: then xubuntu has a service running by default that is useless for the majority of the users!
<Viper_iii> tony just another thx.... was really trying to migrate my Open-audit to this vm-lamp server and you got me all up and running... I"m really pretty happy with Open-Audit I recommend it to anyone!!... thx again!
<Prisoner_> hello
<Viper_iii> hello?
<Prisoner_> sorry typed in wrong window
<Prisoner_> but am trying to solve an audio cd problem
<Prisoner_> was trying to listen to an audio CD using gxine in Xubuntu
<Prisoner_> it's a new age cd where all the tracks sound like they run together with no pause in between
<Prisoner_> there's a brief pause in between each track which isn't desirable, any hints?
<IRCER> i insist on my opinion. i have installed xubuntu to have a very lean distributiuon for my old IBM T21 laptop. and only a minority (<< 50%) of people i know has an HP printer attached to their computer. so i would like the hplip daemon to be DISABLED by default. i think it does not suit to xubuntu's philosophy.
<Qew> IRCER: you haven't given us what make and models your printer and scanner are. They might, for all we know, be rebadged HP devices.
<Viper_iii> well that ended that...
<IRCE1> sorry, i had network problems
<IRCE1> has there been any answer to my insisting in the last 10 minutes?
<Viper_iii> nope.... what brand is your printer was the last question to you
<IRCE1> i have no printer attahced to my notebook!!!
<Viper_iii> oh... and that is where you have xubuntu?
<W3bbo> Hi, I'm having problems installing Xubuntu under VirtualPC 2004, even under Safe Graphics mode it switches to unsupported 24-bit video
<Viper_iii> you just want to disable those services ?  and wondering why they're there in the first place right?
<Viper_iii> VPC 2004 Sucks...LOL sorry but it does
<W3bbo> it's better for gaming than VMWare :)
<Viper_iii> if you have to use ms product use virtual server 2005 its okay but not greate
<Viper_iii> isn't there a vpc 2005?
<W3bbo> but I got Ubuntu 6.06 working a while back, but not 6.10
<W3bbo> no, there is VPC2007 but its in beta
<W3bbo> MS released VPC Additions for Linux a while back
<Viper_iii> oh....
<IRCE1> Viper_iii: yes, exactly. as far as i understand, xubuntu tried to be as lean as possible. so why enabling a service by default that only a minority needs?
<Viper_iii> yeah I remember running vpc o4 and it was a basic pain.. but worked...
<W3bbo> it also helps to install VPC2004 SP1 ;)
<Viper_iii> it enables those services because HP is an extremely common brand and most people who are using old machines also have old HP InkJets...  that makes sense to me that it uses a lean print service even though HP isn't the only one yes... but they do have a large market share...  good question but it seems they were just trying to get a broad audience
<Viper_iii> VPC Sp1... wow only a SP1 for MS product 2 to 3 years old you would think that would be sp 3 by now at least!!... LOL (sorry had to throw it out there... )  and I'm a MS guy... duh
<W3bbo> I'm bigger, I've got a WS2003 domain controller and Exchange server just for my home LAN
<W3bbo> true story :)
<Viper_iii> MCSE certs and I'd rather be here in the ubuntu group...heh
<IRCE1> Viper_iii: ok, i do not know the exact of ratio of people actually having attahced an HP device to their machine, but even if this is > 50 %, i wonder why there is a second lpd running by default?
<IRCE1> Viper_iii: i call this FAT ,not LEAN.
<Viper_iii> I agree but I'll bet its not a big resource hog and helps those of us basic get through it easier...   The overall Graphics, services and other things are very lean... true a bit fat on printing but might be easier though?  (i really don't know)
<Viper_iii> wow.. this Lamp server with xubuntu won't even let me log it out.... auto login... duh
<IRCE1> Viper_iii: i am new to xubuntu and i am just trying to improve things i find to be illogical
* Viper_iii is even newer and just trying to sort it all out...Hehe
<IRCE1> Viper_iii: ok, i'll post a question to the xubunto-devel list
<W3bbo> although this is more of an ubuntu question than Xubuntu, but when will Ubuntu come with XGL/Beryil? enabled by default?
<Viper_iii> ooohhh... I want to know the same answer!!!
<Viper_iii> now my question is what is the difference between compiz and beryil?
<W3bbo> whilst I wait for an answer, Im letting my blood boil by Peter Popoff infomercials on youtube
<slow-motion> hallo
<ubuntu> hiho, anyone alive_
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what s the best way of getting rid of errors in the ext3 file system? I am currently in the liveCD and executing    fsck -v /dev/sda4
<FidelCapslock> Hi! Is it possible to install a full working, non-live version of xubuntu on a memory stick? Without having the problem that configuration and session is not saved?
<hyper_ch> FidelCapslock: I tend to think it-s possible somehow
<tonyyarusso> FidelCapslock: Sure, you can install to USB devices.
<tonyyarusso> as long as it's big enough and your bios can boot it
<hyper_ch> 4gb should be sufficient
<FidelCapslock> I've already installed xubunut on my 4 GB kingston, but I cant save my session
<FidelCapslock> :/
<FidelCapslock> any good guides on how to fix this problem?
<FidelCapslock> I am a new user to linux
<slow-motion> n8
<posingaspopular> i think there is a session saver
<posingaspopular> i duno how though
<FidelCapslock> say, Will this session saver include any changes in adding new users or will it just save my desktop settings?
<Jester45> hello
<Jester45> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mark487> anyone know where I can find xubuntu's default display setting listed?
<Owdgit> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lord_Maynoth> hey
<mark487> anyone know where I can find xubuntu's default display setting listed?
<mark487> searches don't seem to find it at xubuntu.com and the wiki...
<mark487> hey
<Lord_Maynoth> can anyone here help me with a weird "make" error
<Lord_Maynoth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lord_Maynoth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8849/
<Jester45> mark487: what kind of display settings? the color depth and resolution ?
<tonyyarusso> If I wanted to start from a minimal install and get XFCE on top of that, should I use the server CD or the alternate?
<BFTD> you can use both
<BFTD> but minimal would be server
<BFTD> alt. is just another way to isntall it
<BFTD> without having to go through the GUI
<cycro> hello
<BFTD> hi
<cycro> how do i fix W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA ?
<BFTD> cycro you have to enter the key into your command line
<cycro> how
<BFTD> hrm
<cycro> im tryin to install beryl
<BFTD> you have to find it...and apply it, I'm not sure of the exact command
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> I figured that
<cycro> lol
<tonyyarusso> BFTD: I think the alt has a "minimal" option though, and I don't know how that differs from server
<BFTD> tonyyarusso I would only differ in the fact that it doesn't include the server software
<tonyyarusso> BFTD: Nor does the server by default.  You have to check the LAMP box for it
<BFTD> tonyyarusso no duh :P
<BFTD> tonyyarusso it'll do the job
<BFTD> all you gotta do is run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" to install xubuntu
<massctrl> Hi, this will be asked a kazillion times, but how can I enable transparency in xfce? I've adapted my xorg as described in the forums etc,.... but I have no transparency options whatsoever in xfce after restarting,...
<massctrl> transset doesn't give any result either,...
<BFTD> massctrl have you tried applications > settings > Windows Manager Tweaks?
<massctrl> BFTD, yes nothing relating to transparency,...
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> I'm not sure
<BFTD> I'm not in Xubuntu atm so I can't see for myself
<massctrl> my xorg.log says (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
<massctrl> so that part looks ok though
<BFTD> massctrl do you have your video drivers installed?
<massctrl> hm, BFTD,... I have [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] ,... I suppose xorg is using the xorg provided ones
<massctrl> btw is xfce in xubuntu compiled with xcomposite support ?
<BFTD> no
<massctrl> aha
<BFTD> you need to install the ATi drivers
<BFTD> however I don't think this will help you
<massctrl> and install xfce with xcomposite support
<BFTD> I guess
<BFTD> haha, sorry, I'm a CLI guy
<silya> Hi to all xubunusers!
<BFTD> hi
#xubuntu 2007-03-06
<Kasplatt> Where are the themes placed ?
<Kasplatt> sorry.
<kat> hello, i'm using a hama s1 gaming mouse in gnome 2.16.1 and i cant get the side button (forward button) to work. back button works. this is not a microsoft intellimouse.
<freddy13> hello everyone
<kat> hiya
<freddy13> kat needs some help with the side buttons on her new mouse... she's a bit stuck...
<Kasplatt> Where do I put theme/style files for xUbuntu ?
<kalikiana> Kasplatt, It's pretty easy to guess: ~/.themes (~ is your home directory)
<BFTD> Kasplatt also in /usr/share/themes
<tonyyarusso> !mouse | kat
<ubotu> kat: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<comradec> what is the actual file that X uses to load startup programs through gdm
<maxamillion> comradec: just a min ... i don't remember, lemme find it
<Kasplatt> BFTD, :thanks
<comradec> if I just make an xinitrc in my home will that work
<maxamillion> comradec: the file (or files if you have more than 1 DE/WM installed) is/are located in /usr/share/xsessions/
<maxamillion> comradec: you might also be looking for /usr/bin/startxfce4
<comradec> ah it does look for a .xinitrc in your home
<maxamillion> :)
<comradec> thanks
<comradec> gonna go check if this works
<emdash> Jeroen Tel - Outrun Europe (level 1)
<emdash> oops, wrong window
<maxamillion> lol
<neozen> meeeep
<neozen> (hi?)
<BFTD> hi
<neozen> another slow day?
<neozen> hoallo t2
<cycro> how do i remove an installed app?
<neozen> what'd you install with?
<neozen> synaptic, aptitude or apt-get?
<cycro> a .deb file
<neozen> sudo aptitude purge apptoremove
<neozen> should do it
<cycro> ty
<neozen> try using name of the package file sans .deb as apptoremove
<cycro> it was kiba-dock
* neozen throws a lasso around atarinox
<neozen> pa comcast flaky mon?
<cycro> anybody get kiba-dock to work?
<neozen> that a kde thing?
<cycro> i duno
<cycro> lol
<neozen> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cycro> its a cute dock-like app like in mac osx
<neozen> ..................ah
<cycro> but i cant seem to configure it
<neozen> tried this?
<neozen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<cycro> yes
<cycro> WARNING - kiba seem to have closed their cvs repository and so you can't follow the guide.
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> nice fellas
<cycro> oie
<neozen> I've had good luck just using a xubuntu panel and turning on autohide for it to get this kind of functionality
<cycro> do the icons bounce around ?
<cycro> can u throw them around
<neozen> lol.. no
<neozen> ...but that's why I use xubuntu
<neozen> stripped down
<neozen> ..but fully functional
<neozen> has the features I need
<neozen> and has the ability to be very beautiful
<neozen> http://neozen.no-ip.info/ss.png
<cycro> slick
<cycro> howd u do all that?
<neozen> ....a theme
<neozen> ....and created some launchers
<neozen> ...used a few panel applets that came w/ xubuntu
<neozen> theme is neutronium
<cycro> nice
<neozen> ....xfce theme is linsta-black
<cycro> i installed beryl
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I'm staying away from that
<neozen> I value efficiency over eye-candy
<cycro> so far my comp can handle it
<neozen> .....this laptop can display the flurry screensaver at a decent framerate..... that's good enough for me
<cycro> so eye-candy all the way
<neozen> lol
<cycro> aw:)
<neozen> not to mention
<neozen> ...I run a lot of emulators/ virtual machines
<neozen> ....I don't want my os eating up cpu power that's better used elsewhere
<neozen> not to mention
<neozen> ...I've only got an intel 950 card
<neozen> ...and a 1.4gz celeron
<neozen> ....1gb of ram though
* neozen dances
<neozen> ..that's been very nice
<cycro> lol
<cycro> go u
<krash123> hi all
<krash123> what program sould i use for hd partitioning ?
<cycro> hi
<cycro> a little help?
<cycro> followng htis tut
<cycro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Jester45> how do you or can you change the permissions of a windows file from linux with smb know the password i just cant get the grapics cardd drive to wkr so i cant edit anything
<cycro> so
<cycro> mm
<cycro> wat does this mean?
<cycro> Also set which TCP port that the printer system will accept connections on. In Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) and Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) add this line under the Network Options part of the file (somewhere around line 420), or in Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) add the following line to /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf:
<cycro> Also set which TCP port that the printer system will accept connections on. In Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) and Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) add this line under the Network Options part
<cycro> of the file (somewhere around line 420), or in Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) add the following line to
<tonyyarusso> What's a default install of Xubuntu's disk footprint?
<BFTD> footprints?
<BFTD> hrm?
<BFTD> !footprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about footprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> hrm
<tonyyarusso> BFTD: how many gigs of hd used?
<BFTD> 2 at least
<BFTD> I recommend at least 6 though
<Sanctusorium> Hey, hows it going?
<tonyyarusso> BFTD: Well, the entire disk is 6.5 I think
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> I used up my 20 gig'sin like 2 days after the install
<GionnyBoss> I would like to install Xubuntu. Will I be able to do almost everything I can do with Ubuntu and GNOME?
<GionnyBoss> I'm not sure if I have to install Ubuntu or Xubuntu on an old computer... can anybody give an advice, please?
<Sanctusorium> I am a real newb here but...
<Sanctusorium> The main site of Xubuntu says that it is more focuesed on preformance
<Sanctusorium> I would go with Xubuntu if you are installing on an older machien
<Sanctusorium> And from my overall close-to-none experience with Ubuntu and Xubuntu, you can do the same stuff...  Just in a little different way.
<Sanctusorium> Ok...  I got a question..
<Sanctusorium> I cant seem to change my resolution.  I keep going to Apps - Settings - Display Settings.  That pops up, but when I select a different resolution, it doesnt change the resoluion, but gives me the dialog box to change back to a previous setting.  Any ideas?
<Jester45> i would use xubuntu on anything
<Jester45> and yes you can do just about anything the same as ubuntu
<Jester45> there are only a few core things that you cant do with xubuntu
<Jester45> what grapics card do you haVe
<Sanctusorium> I am running a Geforce 6200 OC, Pentium4, a dell CRT that can do 1280 x 1024 max....
<Sanctusorium> I want my 1280 x 1024 ;D
<BFTD> Sanctusorium did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Sanctusorium> Just tried...  But it said I had to shut down the xserver
<Sanctusorium> And I got stuck there
<BFTD> did you restart?
<BFTD> the computer that is
<Sanctusorium> Nope.  Should I?  It wouldn't let me even start the nVidia driver install
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> try it
<Sanctusorium> Alright, reboot.  Brb
<Jester45> i will also brb
<Sanctusorium> Holy crap...
<Sanctusorium> I just pressed ALT CTRL and BKSPC and boom
<Sanctusorium> I belive this is 1280 x 1024
<BFTD> I wouldn't doubt it
<Sanctusorium> It just reset the IDE..  I though it rebooted.
<Sanctusorium> Er
<Sanctusorium> GUI
<Sanctusorium> <_<  Been in Java class too much
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> I presumed you did that already
<Sanctusorium> Nope...  I am a compleate newb when it comes to Linux
<BFTD> oh ok
<BFTD> wanta few starter tips?
<Sanctusorium> Yeah, please!
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<BFTD> go there
<BFTD> and make a new source list including everything except the Kubuntu stuff unless you want that too
<BFTD> then type in this command at the terminal "sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BFTD> replace everything in that file with the new source list you just made
<BFTD> then in command line run this command
<BFTD> "sudo apt-get update && upgrade"
<BFTD> oh, include the non-standard repo's
<Sanctusorium> I have played with apt get last night...  It was really cool ;D
<BFTD> yes, yes it is
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> so once you get all that done
<BFTD> open synaptics
<BFTD> reload everything
<BFTD> and then install these things: libdvdcss2, win32codec, ffmpeg, lame, libmad, xmms and all its plugins(unless you need to save space, then go through them and pick and choose what you want), and then vlc
<BFTD> that'll get you full audio and video support
<Jester45> or... install win32codec mplayer mplayer-mozilla-plugin
<Jester45> and done
<Sanctusorium> Alright...  I was about to ask about my audio as well.
<Sanctusorium> I got NO sound right now =b
<Jester45> well...
<Jester45> the system has default sounds
<Jester45> at login
<Jester45> but... you might have it muted or it might not be working
<Sanctusorium> =(
<Sanctusorium> Alright...
<Jester45> my audio card didnt work
<Jester45> but it was a modem/audiocard
<BFTD> yeah Sanctusorium open terminal, and type in "alsamixer"
<Jester45> weird setup
<BFTD> raise them all up and see which one gives you sound
<Sanctusorium> Nope
<Sanctusorium> None
<Sanctusorium> o,0
<Sanctusorium> Interesting
<Sanctusorium> Card: Intel ICH5
<Sanctusorium> WRONG
<BFTD> what kind of card is it?
<Sanctusorium> I got a Soundblaster installed
<BFTD> oh
<Sanctusorium> in the PCI
<BFTD> same here
<BFTD> what version of Xubuntu is it?
<Sanctusorium> It looks like it is trying to use the Embedded...
<Sanctusorium> Ummm
<Sanctusorium> How I find out?
<Sanctusorium> I d/led it yesterday
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> ah
<BFTD> most likely edgy then
<Sanctusorium> So I am assuming the newest
<BFTD> uname -a
<Sanctusorium> Oh yeah
<Sanctusorium>  It is
<BFTD> shoudl give enough to tell me
<Jester45> was the firefox icon blue or blue with a fox
<Sanctusorium> Just blue =b
<Sanctusorium> jeff@Nevitas:~$ uname -a
<Sanctusorium> Linux Nevitas 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sanctusorium> jeff@Nevitas:~$
<Jester45> i think he has drapper but i haven't been close ot default for a long time
<tonyyarusso> Dapper, not drapper
<Sanctusorium> In the tray it is with a fox
<Sanctusorium> In the actual browser, it is just blue
<Sanctusorium> It looks like FF2.0 at least...
<tonyyarusso> Sanctusorium: lsb_release -a
<Sanctusorium> No LSB modules are available.
<Sanctusorium> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Sanctusorium> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<Sanctusorium> Release:        6.10
<Sanctusorium> Codename:       edgy
<BFTD> yeah his kernel was too new
<Jester45> he could of made a custom one :)
<Sanctusorium> Yeah
<Sanctusorium> Because I am that hardcore ;D
<Jester45> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Sanctusorium> It was like a monkey finally typing Art of War
<Sanctusorium> Alright...
<Sanctusorium> So how can I make my other sound card work?
<Sanctusorium> ...  Wait...
<Sanctusorium> Lets see if the embedded works
<Sanctusorium> It craped out in windows
<Sanctusorium> Windows XP wont even see it
<Jester45> i think im going to install warty
<Sanctusorium> Nope!
<Sanctusorium> No sound
* Sanctusorium plugs cables back into Soundblaster
<Sanctusorium> Embedded audio...  Meh
<Sanctusorium> So, does any one know how I could change my sound card?
<crimsun> what's the problem?
<Sanctusorium> It seems that Xubuntu is using my embedded audio chip - which is fried or some thing - and not my Soundblaster
<crimsun> pastebin the required info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Sanctusorium> Alright
<Jester45> or... take a screwdriver and remove the embeded :) for stilled peoples only
<Sanctusorium> Rather not take the chance of fuggin up my mobo ;D
<Sanctusorium> I can see it now..
* Sanctusorium takes screw driver out
* Sanctusorium uses too much force
* Sanctusorium kills some bus paths when he slips
<Sanctusorium> =b
<Sanctusorium> Oh, wow, I see why you said pastebin this
<Jester45> chanserv tends not to like users to post 7 pages of stuff
<tonyyarusso> Nor do I
<Sanctusorium> Oh yeah, pretty sure it would get annoying
<crimsun> I love it. I just ignore and go back to reading data sheets.
<Jester45> o sounds like fun
<Sanctusorium> Ya know...  Chanserv may not like pages of info...  I hate being baned more than chanserv hates spam =b
<Sanctusorium> Pastebin for the win!
<Jester45> my um... signature on forums is
<Jester45> I've been banned from that server a few times
<Athensman> can anyone here help me install Xubuntu??
<Jester45> its true
<Sanctusorium> XD
<Sanctusorium> Athensman, what do you need help with?
<Athensman> well i burned it
<Athensman> and i restarted the computer and it seems to try ti install
<Athensman> but the screen goes black and all i see is a blinking _
<Sanctusorium> Ok, you got the CD in...
<Athensman> yea
<Sanctusorium> And you are booting up, correct?
<Sanctusorium> But
<Sanctusorium> It wont boot up to the live CD?
<Athensman> well when i boot up
<Sanctusorium> You get the black screen?
<Athensman> i see the circle and what looks like a black dog in teh middle
<Athensman> and the knight rider looking thingy on the bottom
<Athensman> and it sits there for about 10 min
<Athensman> then it goes all black
<Sanctusorium> Sounds like what Ubuntu did to me.
<Sanctusorium> Have you tried any other versions of Ubuntu?
<Sanctusorium> Like Kubuntu?
<Athensman> no
<Athensman> what the difference in the 2
<Sanctusorium> Hm..  What I would do in your situation...
<Sanctusorium> 1.  Try a new CD.  Yours maybe bad.
<Athensman> i have burnt 2
<Sanctusorium> Ok...
<Athensman> both do the same thing
<Sanctusorium> If you REALLY want Xubuntu try the alternate install.
<Sanctusorium> It doesnt boot into a GUI.
<Sanctusorium> And...
<Sanctusorium> The difference between Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu is the GUI it uses
<Sanctusorium> Ub is GNOME
<Sanctusorium> Kub is KDE
<Athensman> i just have a spare computer than is old and i have win2kpro on it but it runs it slow everyone has told me to do linux since it would prob run better
<Sanctusorium> And Xub is Xfce
<Sanctusorium> Yeah, it probally will.
<Athensman> is kubuntu good?
<Jester45> yes
<Sanctusorium> Well...  They are all "good"
<Jester45> but it runs slower on old hardware
<Sanctusorium> I would still try Xubuntu because your PC is old
<Sanctusorium> Try to download the alternate install.
<Jester45> xubuntu is the fastest then ubuntu then kubuntu
<Athensman> well main i have tried 2 installed
<Jester45> you might like xubuntu better anyways
<Athensman> i have downloaded from 2 different places
<Sanctusorium> You tried the Desktop version
<Sanctusorium> I am pretty sure
<Jester45> i run xubuntu on a athlon62 4200
<Sanctusorium> The alternate install wont boot into a GUI
<Athensman> i havtn seen a desktop version
<Sanctusorium> Hmm
<Jester45> i *think*
<Athensman> i was wondering if there was a windows install version
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> buts its buggy
<Jester45> and doesnt work as good
<Jester45> try the alternative cd its stabler and faster
<Athensman> whats the link
<Sanctusorium> xubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Jester45> how much ram does the machine have
<Sanctusorium> Oh
<Sanctusorium> Not that
<Athensman> 256
<Sanctusorium> You got AMD
<Athensman> no
<Athensman> 366 cleeron
<Athensman> celeron
<Sanctusorium> Opps
<Sanctusorium> I mixed you up with Jester
<Sanctusorium> Yeah
<Sanctusorium> Hold on
<Sanctusorium> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<Sanctusorium> Argh
<Sanctusorium> Not that either XD
<Athensman> thats the amd
<Sanctusorium> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Sanctusorium> THere ya go
<Athensman> i downloaded that one last night
<Sanctusorium> Oh really?
<Athensman> yes
<Sanctusorium> Did you try this... ?  (hold on a sec)
<Sanctusorium> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Sanctusorium> Desktop will load a GUI
<Athensman> i run it in windows?
<Sanctusorium> No, boot it.
<Athensman> k
<Sanctusorium> I dont suggest installing from windows
<Sanctusorium> Because if they say it is buggy, unless you are a developer, I would stay away from it.
<Athensman> well it is downloading
<Sanctusorium> Alright.
* tonyyarusso seconds that
<Sanctusorium> Do you use bittorrent at all?
<Athensman> yes all the time
<Athensman> this download is slow
<Sanctusorium> Ok, it will go faster by torrent... one sec
<Athensman> thx
<Sanctusorium> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Sanctusorium> Like all torrents, it starts out slow but gets faster :D
<Athensman> yes
<Sanctusorium> Alright...  When this is done, burn and try it
<Sanctusorium> If it dose NOT work
<Athensman> 200k thats betyer
<Sanctusorium> I suggest you try straight out Ubuntu
<Jester45> you can install a ubuntu server and then install xubuntu
<Jester45> going the server way keeps from isntalling the gnome gui
<Athensman> i dont know why it will not install
<Jester45> the slow part of ubuntu
<Sanctusorium> Athensman, I have no clue why Ubuntu wouldn't boot up for me...
<Athensman> compare to win2kpro how much resources does xubuntu use?
<Athensman> so what did you do Sanctusorium
<Sanctusorium> Just tried Kubuntu, it worked, but a friend suggest I just try Xubuntu
<Athensman> do you like it
<Sanctusorium> So I am using Xubuntu now
<Sanctusorium> Yeah
<Sanctusorium> I am just starting myself
<Athensman> do you do a duel boot
<Sanctusorium> Yep, with XP
<Athensman> kool
<Sanctusorium> Linux is a whole different beast.
<Athensman> all the programs are free right
<Sanctusorium> Most.
<Jester45> a beautiful beast
<Sanctusorium> Oh yes ;D
<Athensman> i guess i need to see if that live cd will boot up in my other machine and I can tell if it is bad or not
<Jester45> allmost all are free as in no $$$ to use but you have to sign a license
<Sanctusorium> After I get my sound working, I want to see if I cant get some cosmetics going on ths.
<Jester45> Sanctusorium: get beryl
<Jester45> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jester45> its very fun
<Sanctusorium> Oh
<Sanctusorium> My sound problems btw
<Sanctusorium> http://pastebin.com/894364
<Sanctusorium> er
<Sanctusorium> info
<Sanctusorium> ooo
<Sanctusorium> SOme of these screenshots look pretty
<Jester45> i like using my mouse as a hammer to smash windows that arent doing what i want them to do
<Sanctusorium> XD
<Sanctusorium> Wow
<crimsun> waiting for pastebin.com sure is fun...
<Sanctusorium> This video looks like Vista...  Except coller
<Sanctusorium> Yeah >.<
<crimsun> (next time please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org or pastebin.ca)
<Jester45> beryl was way way b4 vista
<Jester45> vista copied beryl
<Sanctusorium> Alright
<Sanctusorium> .com is really slow...  didn't know of the alternitives
<Jester45> thats the thing i hate the most about vista
<crimsun> Sanctusorium: asoundconf set-default-card CA0106
<crimsun> Sanctusorium: then restart your multimedia apps
<Jester45> they are like look its new cool and you can bend your windows :0
<Sanctusorium> Dont have any multimedia programs open atm...
<Sanctusorium> Just entered the command into shell...
<Jester45> well im going
<Jester45> bye bye
<Sanctusorium> Later
<crimsun> Sanctusorium: now, is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' audible?
<Sanctusorium> Nope... Not getting any thing
<Athensman> well this cd is good
<Athensman> it wanted to install in my other machine
<crimsun> Sanctusorium: pastebin ``amixer''
<Sanctusorium> Should I restart the GUI?
<Athensman> makes no since
<Sanctusorium> Athens, yeah, I know how you feel =/
<Sanctusorium> Ok
<Sanctusorium> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.ca/383171
<crimsun> amixer set 'Analog Center/LFE' 80%,80% && amixer set 'Analog Rear' 80%,80% && amixer set 'Analog Side' 80%,80%
<Sanctusorium> It works now...  One the multimedia progrmas (Firefox) decided to hang and look like it was closed.
<Sanctusorium> I closed it and now I got sound!
<Sanctusorium> Thanks a lot!
<Sanctusorium> Sorry for making you dig through the other amixer stuff =/
<Athensman> besides booting from a cd is there any other way
<Sanctusorium> Eh....
<Sanctusorium> None that I know of.
<crimsun> Sanctusorium: ok
<Sanctusorium> Another question...  Linux can READ NTFS just fine, cant it?
<Sanctusorium> I know writting is out of the question.
<R[a] ndom> writing isnt out of the question
<R[a] ndom> there are implementations that mostly work, and supposedly never screw up
<R[a] ndom> like they know when they arent able to write
<Sanctusorium> Really?
<Sanctusorium> Niiice
<crimsun> feisty contains ntfs3g 1.0, and I've been writing to NTFS just fine.
<Sanctusorium> wow
<R[a] ndom> progress :)
<Sanctusorium> I had people tell me NTFS couldnt be written to =b
<R[a] ndom> thats how it was not too long ago.
<R[a] ndom> :P
<Sanctusorium> Ah.
<Sanctusorium> Well...  I had this told to me months ago
<Sanctusorium> =b
<Sanctusorium> Like, back in October/ November
<Sanctusorium> Well
<Sanctusorium> I shall have FULL access to my computer from Linux I believe
<R[a] ndom> yeah access to your files can be a real hold-back at the beginning
<R[a] ndom> I remember I had like 80gbs of mp3s back in windows at the time I switched, heh
<Sanctusorium> Hmmm  That sounds familiar <_<
<R[a] ndom> well then youll be fine
<Sanctusorium> My *cough* 60
<R[a] ndom> 4 years and 1tb later I'm happy :)
<Sanctusorium> ...
<R[a] ndom> 1tb != all mp3 tho. lolz
<Sanctusorium> oh
<Sanctusorium> About to say
<Sanctusorium> lol
<R[a] ndom> iunno, some people do it
<R[a] ndom> I was looking at the top 10 on oink, and there are a couple
<Sanctusorium> They must like ALL music there is
<Sanctusorium> Or want to archive all music there is
<R[a] ndom> 	kibakiba	2.71 TB	43.90 KB/s	3.46 TB	55.99 KB/s	0.78	2005-01-26 (109 weeks ago)
<Sanctusorium> Or both
<R[a] ndom> thats 3.46 downloaded in 109 weeks
<R[a] ndom> huuge
<R[a] ndom> heh
<Sanctusorium> As I become more and more acustom to this whole linux thing, the more I like it :D
<Sanctusorium> <_<  I hope flash player works
<Sanctusorium> I AUtomatix'd it with some java... but lets see
<Athensman> i thoguth it might had been my cd-rom so i changed it and still nothing :(
<Sanctusorium> w00t
<R[a] ndom> should work
<R[a] ndom> automatix is pretty reliable
<Sanctusorium> Pandora loads up like a charm :D
<Sanctusorium> And Athens, again, your probem was mine to the exact right now.
<Sanctusorium> ;.;
<Sanctusorium> I think it should be reported or some thing.
<Athensman> and if i cant get this install to work then what
<R[a] ndom> whats happening?
<Sanctusorium> Try Ubuntu
<R[a] ndom> ubuntu == xubuntu
<R[a] ndom> xfce is the only package different
<R[a] ndom> ok, its a meta package
<Sanctusorium> He needs xfce
<Athensman> i will try this desktop one first
<Sanctusorium> Hes running a low end PC
<Sanctusorium> But...  His CDs wont load
<tonyyarusso> When did XFCE get added to main?
<Sanctusorium> It will boot up
<R[a] ndom> hm?
<Sanctusorium> get to a black screen...  and try to load..
<R[a] ndom> like the install cd?
<Sanctusorium> I believe so.
<Sanctusorium> He can tell you better than I.
<Athensman> i bott the live cd
<Athensman> boot
<Athensman> and it seems to try to install
<Sanctusorium> Alternate version, correct?
<Athensman> it stays at the main screen for about 10 min
<R[a] ndom> alternate version is the non-live one
<Athensman> then the screen goes black and all i see a is a blinking _
<Athensman> i am downloading the desktop u told me to download
<Sanctusorium> Yeah
<Sanctusorium> Thats the live
<Sanctusorium> He had the alternate
<R[a] ndom> did you check the hash on the iso before burning?
<Sanctusorium> It works on other PCS
<R[a] ndom> oh
<R[a] ndom> still?
<Sanctusorium> Its almost the EXACT same problem I had
<Sanctusorium> I got ubuntu...
<R[a] ndom> and it worked?
<Sanctusorium> The live CD
<Sanctusorium> Nope..
<R[a] ndom> oh
<R[a] ndom> heh
<Sanctusorium> Booted it up
<R[a] ndom> fd706420fb2c1529707658ba43e9554a  xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<R[a] ndom> theres the md5 btw
<Sanctusorium> It got to a pink screen
<Sanctusorium> with a mouse arrow
<Sanctusorium> And just sat there
<R[a] ndom> huh
<R[a] ndom> that happened to me with a few distros back in the day
<Sanctusorium> Tried it on a different computer and BOOM  loaded up in notime
<R[a] ndom> I just used others :P
<Sanctusorium> Yep
<Sanctusorium> I just used Kubuntu
<Sanctusorium> Worked fine
<R[a] ndom> then did you sudo apt get install xubuntu-desktop
<R[a] ndom> apt-get
<Sanctusorium> Switched to Xubuntu because a friend because he knew it better
<Sanctusorium> and he could help me
<Sanctusorium> Nope, just compleatly reinstalled XD
<R[a] ndom> heh
<Sanctusorium> DIdn't know one could change that easily
<Athensman> R[a] ndom any ideas?
<R[a] ndom> nah, sorry man.
<R[a] ndom> the live cd might help tho
<R[a] ndom> as its pretty different
<Athensman> desktop i386???
<Sanctusorium> Yep
<R[a] ndom> thats the live cd yeah
<Athensman> well fixing to burn it
<Sanctusorium> Alright
<R[a] ndom> thats the 'normal' installer
<Sanctusorium> If it doesnt work...
<R[a] ndom> the one you had was the old one
<Sanctusorium> Try Ubuntu
<Athensman> brb
<Sanctusorium> Ok
<Sanctusorium> Oh
<Sanctusorium> R[a] ndom, how do I get the NTFS read/writter?
<R[a] ndom> iunno
<R[a] ndom> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<R[a] ndom> niice
<R[a] ndom> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<R[a] ndom> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Athensman> whats the differnce in ubuntu?
<Sanctusorium> The GUI
<R[a] ndom> window manager
<R[a] ndom> yeah
<Sanctusorium> It uses Gnome
<R[a] ndom> kubuntu uses kde
<Athensman> man i am new to linux i have no idea what that is LOL
<R[a] ndom> yeah
<R[a] ndom> youll have to try them all :)
<R[a] ndom> figure out which you like the most
<Sanctusorium> Haha...
<R[a] ndom> you can install them all at once tho.. it just takes a lot of space
<Athensman> i  just want someething to run better than win2kpro on my old machine
<Sanctusorium> You know how Windows has Explorer?
<R[a] ndom> thats xfce :)
<R[a] ndom> yeah
<R[a] ndom> windows explorer I assume you mean, not IE
<Sanctusorium> Yeah
<Sanctusorium> Not IE
<R[a] ndom> xfce uses thunar
<R[a] ndom> which is quite nice, imo
<Sanctusorium> This song on Pandora is nice
<Sanctusorium> Holy crap I like this alot
<Sanctusorium> <___<
<Sanctusorium> Hmmm  Bittorrent time
<Athensman> well lets see
<Sanctusorium> crap
<Sanctusorium> TorrentHarvester isnt for Linux I bet
<Sanctusorium> thats crap ;.;
<R[a] ndom> ?
<R[a] ndom> whats torrentharvester
<Sanctusorium> TorrentHarvester > *
<R[a] ndom> a client?
<Sanctusorium> No
<Sanctusorium> Basicly...  A search engin thats a program.  It searches ALL the torrent sites...
<Sanctusorium> At once
<Athensman> do u have a torrent link for ubuntu
<Sanctusorium> all in one little program
<R[a] ndom> oh, I used to use torrentscan or something, some website
<R[a] ndom> now I use private sites :P
<Sanctusorium> Let me get it Athens
<Athensman> just in case
<R[a] ndom> but it might work under wine
<Sanctusorium> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Sanctusorium> <__<
<Sanctusorium> Nine Inch Nails for the win
<Sanctusorium> Yeah...  I really need to get wine
<R[a] ndom> you on nix now?
<Athensman> shit is done the same thing
<R[a] ndom> oh lol
<R[a] ndom> nm
<Athensman> this is crap
<Sanctusorium> Athens, try Ubuntu =b
<R[a] ndom> ?
<R[a] ndom> weird
<Sanctusorium> Dont get fed up like me... And not try for antther 6 months
<Athensman> i am downloading ubuntu
<Sanctusorium> Ok
<R[a] ndom> it took me four years to convert after I first downloaded nix
<R[a] ndom> tho the first time was some version of slackware downloaded on a 33.6
<R[a] ndom> I couldnt even get x configured :P
<Sanctusorium> If it wasnt for Ubuntu, I think I would be SCREWED
<R[a] ndom> beh not at all
<R[a] ndom> lots of great distros
<Sanctusorium> Actually K/Xubuntu
<Athensman> what if this one dont install
<R[a] ndom> Mandrake (Mandriva) was really nice to me when I started
<R[a] ndom> fedora core is great
<R[a] ndom> suse is sposedly good
<R[a] ndom> etc
<Sanctusorium> Mandriva was my first
<Sanctusorium> But it HATED my wireless card
<Athensman> what if this one dont install
<Sanctusorium> I would suggest
<R[a] ndom> I've yet to own a wireless card.
<Sanctusorium> a different distro
<Sanctusorium> SOme thing not ubuntu
<R[a] ndom> I'm sure ubuntu could work
<Sanctusorium> Mandriva actually.
<R[a] ndom> but you'd have to muck with it.. depends if you want to try.
<R[a] ndom> I'm sure someone here will help if you want to
<R[a] ndom> its just not us ;)
<Athensman> i just want a distro that is real easy to use
<Sanctusorium> Yeah... Not me because I just started linux yesterday XD
<R[a] ndom> me because I need to leave right now.. should be asleep :x
<Sanctusorium> Night
<R[sleeping] ndom> cya
<Sanctusorium> Nice talking with you ;D
<R[sleeping] ndom> I'll be around
<Sanctusorium> So will I...
* Sanctusorium idles
<Shaezsche> i installed a cpufreq utility and i executed the command "sudu chmod +s /usr/bin/xfce4-panel" because i thought this would allow me to change the governor from the applet on the panel. It didnt work, and now my desktop wont load. How can i undo what i did?
<Shaezsche> I assumed this command was similiar to ubuntu's "sudo dpkg reconfigure gnome-applets" command
<tonyyarusso> Shaezsche: -s
<Shaezsche> oh, good idea
<Shaezsche> heh
<Shaezsche> are you sure thats all i need to do?
<Shaezsche> also, how can i set the applet to allow users to change govenors?
<Shaezsche> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin im using this
<tonyyarusso> not sure
<Sanctusorium> yey for apt-get upgrade
<bigfuzzylappy> guess who got a thinkpad t41
<BFTD> haha
<mark487> nice
<BFTD> MY
<BFTD> ME
<bigfuzzylappy> mark487, me+t41=love
<mark487> what're it's specs?
<mark487> oops, what're its specs?
<crimsun> I have an X41-2527
<bigfuzzylappy> 1.6ghz pentium mobile, 1 gig of ram, 60 gb hd, bluetoof, wifi, infared, usual imb goodery, radeon 7500
<crimsun> it's pretty nice, though I could use a larger screen and prolonged battery life
<bigfuzzylappy> it was only 600 on fleabay so i had to get it :)
<bigfuzzylappy> mark487, ^
<bigfuzzylappy> crimsun, yeah, i havent really used my batterys at all, im not mobile yet :( , too busy setting everything up via ethernet
<__Krush> Can I run growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /home but the DVD drive is on another machine?
<Kasplatt> Can't anyone here help me get a theme working ?
<Brendan1> Is there a way to get all upgrades except kernel upgrades, and just always hold back the kernel upgrades?
<TheSheep> Brendan1: try "man apt.conf"
<Kasplatt> Where is the file that tells it where to load themes from ?
<Kasplatt> I added the theme-folder to /usr/share/themes (where the other themes are) and it doesn't show up on the (User Interface Settings) themes chooser.
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: it checks the files in there, there is no file with a list
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: make sure there is a grkrc file in there
<Kasplatt> TheSheep: there is a themerc file in there
<Kasplatt> TheSheep: Just rename it to grkrc ?
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: no
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: apparently it's not a gtk theme
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: check if it didn't appear in the window decorations themes
<Kasplatt> no.. it's an xfce theme
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: xfce theme == window decoration theme
<Kasplatt> TheSheep: okay, thanks. But where do I find that ?
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: settings -> window manager settings->theme
<TheSheep> sorry, it's called "style"
<TheSheep> :)
<Kasplatt> okay, thanks :)
<Kasplatt> brb
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, I don't think it works with beryl.
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: true, it's an xfce theme, for xfwm4, not Beryl one :)
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, but it only changes what the "frames" look like... right ?
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: yes
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, GTK2 themes change the "rest" ?
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: right
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, I downloaded a GTK2 theme also, but it only  contained *one*file
<Kasplatt> gfkce or whatever it was.
<Guard] [an> hi
<Guard] [an> does xubuntu offer something to browse windows shares ?
<TheSheep> Guard] [an: no, you need a separate program for that
<Guard] [an> which ?
<TheSheep> many of them, try pyneighbourhood maybe
<Guard] [an> hmm ok
<Guard] [an> i expected it to be integrated into thunar :(
<TheSheep> Guard] [an: no chances
<Kasplatt> for unzipping a file it is : tar or zip ? it's a .zip directory
<TheSheep> Guard] [an: you can use smbfs to mount a windows share as part of your filesystem, though
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: unzip
<Guard] [an> yeah that's what i'll do
<Kasplatt> sudo unzip ?
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: why sudo?
<Kasplatt> need to unzip it to a root directory
<Kasplatt> /usr/share/themes/
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: best just run "gksu Thunar"
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: and do the rest with it
<Kasplatt> gksu ?
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: graphical version of sudo
<Kasplatt> ah, thanks
<grazie> Kasplatt: you could also keep your themes locally in ~/.themes
<Kasplatt> grazie, : like desktop/themes ?
<grazie> yes
<Kasplatt> okay, that would make it a hell of a lot easier.
<grazie> your choice
<Kasplatt> does linux find them automatically then ?
<grazie> xfce...yes
<Kasplatt> okay, thanks a lot
<Kasplatt> grazie, do I need to do anything to update it or something ?
<Kasplatt> it contains ONE file called gtkrc
<grazie> Kasplatt: a theme with just 1 file doesn't seem correct
<Kasplatt> no, that's what I thought too.
<grazie> what it called and where did you get it?
<Kasplatt> but it seems like it just changes the button layout
<Kasplatt> Murrina-Everest from Xfce-Look.org
<Kasplatt> grazie, what are compiz themes ?
<grazie> themes for compiz I suppose
<Kasplatt> and compiz is a linux distro ?
<Guard] [an> about compiz
<Guard] [an> is there a way to make the xfce pager working ?
<grazie> !compiz | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Kasplatt: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kasplatt> Okay, thanks
<grazie> Kasplatt: that theme does have just 1 fie....I suspect it may have been zipped up incorrectly...contact the author or try another
<Kasplatt> I'll try another then.
<Kasplatt> grazie, the one I downloaded now contained 3 files
<Kasplatt> grazie, I choose them through: Applications -> Settings -> User Interface Settings... Right ?
<kalikiana> Guard] [an, if it were Beryl, you could define the number of desktops in Beryl Settings; maybe Compiz has something similar?
<Guard] [an> it is beryl in fact
<Guard] [an> it's the applet in the panel that is fucked up
<grazie> !language | Guard] [an
<ubotu> Guard] [an: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<grazie> Kasplatt: yes
<Guard] [an> language ? you're kidding ...
<grazie> Guard] [an: no
<kalikiana> Guard] [an, <Guard] [an> is there a way to make the xfce pager working ? => So I meant look in the Settings
<Guard] [an> i did not insult anyone
<kalikiana> Guard] [an, "f*****" is a swear word
<psb154> Guard] [an its a bot dont worry.
<Guard] [an> kalikiana : i seem to have the correct number of desktops, rotating the cube works but the applet does not display the 4 previews correclty
<psb154> ls
* psb154 oops
<Kasplatt> brb
<kalikiana> Guard] [an, if setting number of desks, vertical and horizontal doesn't work i have no idea; that's what it did for me.
<Guard] [an> kalikiana : does it work for you ?
<Guard] [an> do you have 4 nice squares previewing the desktops ?
<Guard] [an> i don't see where in beryl settings you configure that :(
<kalikiana> I have two desktops, but after I set it in Beryl Settings the pager works.
<kalikiana> However I don't use Beryl regularly, only occasionally for testing if it's gotten more stable.
<kalikiana> Still there are too many annoyances for me.
<Guard] [an> nice
<Guard] [an> now it works
<Guard] [an> same here i don't use it regularly
<Kasplatt> Does wine launch with the "wine" command in the terminal ?
<Guard] [an> it's "wine something.exe"
<Guard] [an> from the command line
<Kasplatt> not just "wine" in the terminal ?
<Guard] [an> no
<Guard] [an> just "$>wine" displays the program usage
<Kasplatt> Guard] [an, what is the launc command thne ?
<Kasplatt> *then
<Kasplatt> launching irssi is just "irssi" in terminal
<Guard] [an> which launch command ?
<Guard] [an> what do you expect to have launching "wine" only ?
<Kasplatt> wine...
<Kasplatt> I need to launch a Windows app now
<Guard] [an> wine is not something by itself ...
<Guard] [an> wine is to launch windows applications
<Kasplatt> It's a windows "emulator"
<Guard] [an> so for isntance you do "wine wow.exe"
<Guard] [an> "wine minesweeper.exe"
<Guard] [an> etc
<Kasplatt> ahh... okay. thanks
<Guard] [an> it's not an emulator
<massctrl> how can I get a list of all installed packages in bash?
<grazie> :)
<Guard] [an> wine stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<Sanctusorium> seriously?
<Sanctusorium> Thats great
<Guard] [an> it's not emulating anything
<MattJ> massctrl: dpkg -l
<Guard] [an> it just implements the windows api as linux libraries
<Guard] [an> and it is able to run the code inside a .exe file
<Guard] [an> and relocate function calls to the proper libraries
<Guard] [an> (roughly)
<Sanctusorium> I SO thought it was an emu <___<  Shows how much I know.
<massctrl> ok i'm new to debian+variants, what is concidered to be the preferred package management? apt* dpkg aptitude ?
<Sanctusorium> (Started using Linux on sunday <_<)
<Guard] [an> :)
<MattJ> massctrl: I would say aptitude
<grazie> massctrl: synaptic is a gui interface...good for searching etc
<Sanctusorium> Hmmm  I got a question about the Panel...  I want to make it look more...  Interesting.  Do some cosmetic make over with it...  How would I go about doing that?
<Sanctusorium> I got beryl installed and working, but I dont THINK it messes with the panel...
<Sanctusorium> I want to make it OSX like
<psb154> OS... what?
<Sanctusorium> Its the newest Mac OS.
<psb154> newest what OS?
<Sanctusorium> The computers made by Apple...
<psb154> By who?
<Sanctusorium> o.0;
<grazie> Sanctusorium: you want some kind of dock?
<Sanctusorium> Dock?  It sounds right =b
<grazie> Not sure there's a dock app readilly avaible in the repos...adding one to xubuntu will need a bit of effort
<TheSheep> Sanctusorium: you can read about gtk themes and then style the panel with gtk
<TheSheep> Sanctusorium: put some bitmap on it or something
<Sanctusorium> Ah... Ok.
<TheSheep> Sanctusorium: besides that, the panel is mostly a pragmatic app
<Sanctusorium> Yeah....  I at LEAST want to change the color.  This grey is making me feel Windows 2k and lower D:
<TheSheep> Sanctusorium: here's a tutorial: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<Sanctusorium> Ok...  I found a site.
<Sanctusorium> ALright
<Sanctusorium> It works of XFCE too?
<Sanctusorium> *for
<TheSheep> Sanctusorium: yes, in any gtk-based application
<Sanctusorium> Awsome :D
<TheSheep> Sanctusorium: you might need to know the widget names, however
<TheSheep> Sanctusorium: which *might* involve ether asking a dev or looking into the source
<Sanctusorium> Alright..  I am willing to try anything really.
<Sanctusorium> I am just playing with Linux right now
<Sanctusorium> If it breaks, meh.
<TheSheep> :)
<Sanctusorium> Thats what my windows backup is for (burning a new linux boot disc) =)
<TheSheep> nah, livecd can do that
<Sanctusorium> I gave mine away...
<Sanctusorium> Spreading linux like it was free...
<Sanctusorium> oh...
<Sanctusorium> wait.
<Sanctusorium> ;)
<TheSheep> Sanctusorium: then how are you going to recover your bootsector when windows foobars it?
<Sanctusorium> When Windows whats it?
<grazie> foobar is linux technical term :)
<Sanctusorium> Meaning?
<TheSheep> yeahm general linux technical term
<TheSheep> nothing, just a general technical term ;)
<Sanctusorium> XD
<Sanctusorium> Anyway..
<Sanctusorium> I got Windows to dual boot right now
<Sanctusorium> I can get in it just fine =b
<Sanctusorium> Gotta head to school.
<Sanctusorium> Later
<Shaezsche> i installed this cpufreq monitoring utility that is supposed to allow users to change the governor for scaling. Problem is you need to set permissions to do this. In ubuntu there is something similiar and you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets" to allow this. Any idea how to do this with this prog? http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<Shaezsche> i want to be able to change the governor from the panel icon
<tonyyarusso> Why does Xubuntu use GDM instead of XDM?
<grazie> tonyyarusso: I suppose because the xubuntu creators preferred gdm
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: mainly beacuse of accessibility issues
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: Ah, that makes sense
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: also because they managed to clear gdm of gnome library dependencies
<tonyyarusso> So I've noticed - it gets confused if no DE is installed, btw.
<TheSheep> !bugs | tonyyarusso
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> :)
<tonyyarusso> hehe, yeah.
<tonyyarusso> GDM's probably too heavy for this box though :(
<tonyyarusso> I'm considering trying to compile Slim for it instead
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: if it's a single-user computer, you might consider skipping the login entirely and just running X with sudo
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: Little boot script action?  Perhaps.  I don't know that it will be single user though.
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: They're being sold/given away, so it's hard to say who the end user will be exactly
<grazie> tonyyarusso: have you not been able to find a slim .deb package?
<tonyyarusso> grazie: I'm not sure yet.  It's not in the repos; I'm checking their developer site now.
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: see the debian repos :)
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: Really?  Wonder why we don't have it then
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: I don't know, but it's a good place to check
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: Ah, they don't.  :(
<tonyyarusso> It's GPLv2 thought
<tonyyarusso> though
<Shaezsche> i installed this cpufreq monitoring utility that is supposed to allow users to change the governor for scaling. Problem is you need to set permissions to do this. In ubuntu there is something similiar and you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets" to allow this. Any idea how to do this with this prog? http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<Shaezsche> i want to be able to change the governor from the panel icon
<tonyyarusso> what does xfce use for menu editing?  (like alacarte in gnome)
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: xfce4-menu-editor
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: ty
<TheSheep> sorry, no second hyphen
<Shaezsche> how can i change the default governor when running on ac from Ondemand to Conservative
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: is that not default?
<grazie> tonyyarusso: Also, to add/change/remove elements of the system menu also look at /usr/share/applications/*.desktop files
<grazie> tonyyarusso: default?
<tonyyarusso> grazie: nvm, I was looking for a package, not just a command
<tonyyarusso> Man, it would be helpful to have a vanilla Xubuntu so I knew what came with it.
<grazie> tonyyarusso: if it's not in xfce4 I suppose it must be in xfce4-goodies
<tonyyarusso> What's the music player in xubuntu-desktop?
<tonyyarusso> grazie: it's in xfdesktop4
<grazie> k
<grazie> tonyyarusso: I think gxine is the default media player
<tonyyarusso> grazie: ah, yep
<Kasplatt> how do I download the tahoma font ?
<ephemeros> what's the flag for the `find` command to override the "Permission Denied" warnings?
<BFTD> Kasplatt google it
<Kasplatt> ....
<Kasplatt> okay
<BFTD> yeah
<Kasplatt> BFTD, where do I put it afterwards ?
<BFTD> what's this for?
<tonyyarusso> !fonts | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Kasplatt: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kasplatt> BFTD, running Counter-Strike on Wine
<Kasplatt> do I need gecko or something ?
<BFTD> Kasplatt thats what I do
<Kasplatt> BFTD, :gecko ?
<BFTD> Kasplatt put it in .wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<Kasplatt> BFTD, : okay thanks
<BFTD> Kasplatt no, but if you did wine will install it
<Kasplatt> BFTD, : CounterStrike runs fine, but the fonts aren't there.
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> then you're gonna have to reinstall wine
<BFTD> :/
<BFTD> or
<BFTD> last I did it I had too
<BFTD> they fixed ALOT in the last 2 versions
<Kasplatt> BFTD, : I just downloaded it yesterday... I'm just downloading the Tahoma font right now.
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> wait
<BFTD> it should work
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> just fine
<BFTD> did you install fontforge?
<Kasplatt> BFTD, : I can't find the font thing...
<BFTD> !fontforge
<ubotu> fontforge: Font Editor for PS, TrueType and OpenType fonts. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.20060703.1-1 (edgy), package size 3119 kB, installed size 9176 kB
<Kasplatt> BFTD, : no
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> you're gonna need to install that
<Kasplatt> /usr/share/fonts ?
<Kasplatt> why ? can't I just place it ther e?
<Kasplatt> * there
<BFTD> wine won't use it
<BFTD> http://joselizana.googlepages.com/tahoma.ttf
<Kasplatt> how do I enter .wine/drive_c/windows/fonts ?
<BFTD> cd ~/.wine/c_drive/Program\ Files/
<BFTD> wget http://downloads.transgaming.com/mozilla_control_downloads/mozcontrol.tgz
<BFTD> tar -zxvf mozcontrol.tgz && rm mozcontrol.tgz
<BFTD> cd mozcontrol/ && wine regsvr32 mozctlx.dll
<BFTD> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<Kasplatt> mozcontrol ?
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> you'll need it
<Kasplatt> what's that ?
<BFTD> also its drive_c not c_drive
<BFTD> it helps Steam run
<Kasplatt> BFTD, : it's non-steam
<BFTD> oh
<Kasplatt> Only problem is that I don't have the tahoma font
<Kasplatt> I can even join games
<BFTD> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<BFTD> Kasplatt you need steam then
<BFTD> wget http://steampowered.com/download/SteamInstall.exe
<BFTD> wine SteamInstall.exe
<Kasplatt> BFTD, : I don't want steam.
<BFTD> then you can't play others
<BFTD> :/
<Kasplatt> play others what?
<Kasplatt> I can join LAN games.
<BFTD> play others online
<Kasplatt> I'm just playing offline
<BFTD> then you should be fine
<Kasplatt> BFTD,  what do I do after cd ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts ?
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> where did you download the font too>
<BFTD> ?
<Kasplatt> nowhere.
<BFTD> http://joselizana.googlepages.com/tahoma.ttf
<BFTD> download it
<Kasplatt> is that the font tool ?
<BFTD> that's the font
<Kasplatt> oh... I already got the font
<Kasplatt> I thought you said tool
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> now where is it located atm?
<Kasplatt> sec.
<Kasplatt> on the desktop
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, is Epiphany much lighter than Firefox?
<BFTD> cp ~/Desktop/tahoma.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/
<BFTD> Kasplatt
<BFTD> use that command
<BFTD> tonyyarusso yes
<tonyyarusso> BFTD: Thanks.  Probably a good idea then.
<Kasplatt> think it worked.
<Kasplatt> now everything should be okay ?
<tonyyarusso> Aww man...I can't access archive.ubuntu.com again
<Kasplatt> BFTD
<Kasplatt> everything should be okay now ?
<Kasplatt> g2g
<lordmaynoth_> hello
<lordmaynoth_> I am thinking of switching to xubuntu
<lordmaynoth_> when edgy comes out
<lordmaynoth_> is there anything I need know about the differences?
<lordmaynoth_> are commands like sudo gedit still the same?
<lordmaynoth_> gksu
<lordmaynoth_> etc
<BFTD> lordmaynoth_ edgy's been out for months, feisty you mean?
<lordmaynoth_> my bad
<lordmaynoth_> lol
<lordmaynoth_> *DOH*
<lordmaynoth_> Feisty
<BFTD> yeah, core commands such as that will be the same
<lordmaynoth_> cool
<lordmaynoth_> if I install kdelibs for ktorrent will it add to my ram usage when I am not using ktorrent?
<BFTD> shouldn't
<lordmaynoth_> sweet
<lordmaynoth_> I hope the new xfce4.4.0 will be in feisty
<tute666> it is
<tute666> and works like shit.  pardon my french
<ephemeros> lol
<lordmaynoth_> LOL
<lordmaynoth_> I will wait a few months then
<lordmaynoth_> after feisty is released
<lordmaynoth_> I am running a 2100+ AMD XP, 512mb ram, asus A7N266-C nforce1, 250GB Seagate SATA drive,
<lordmaynoth_> do you think it would make a noticeable improvement on speed on that hardware?
<BFTD> yeah
<lordmaynoth_> sweet
<lordmaynoth_> are there other things I can do to speed it up
<lordmaynoth_> ?
<BFTD> unplug it
<BFTD> :P
<BFTD> if all you want is speed
<BFTD> try out JWM and IceWM
<BFTD> also blackbox
<lordmaynoth_> ya
<lordmaynoth_> but those things are getting a little above my head
<Prodoc> anyone know how to autostart the synergy client on xubuntu after login?
<TheSheep> Prodoc: system->autostarted applications
<Prodoc> I found this lengthy ubuntu tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto but this applies to gnome and kde
<TheSheep> or just try savign the session while it is running
<Prodoc> TheSheep, that would be too easy
* Prodoc wonders why I didn't think of the autostart feature...
<maxamillion> ;)
<TheSheep> Prodoc: just use the gnome howto, and use that "autostarted applications" isntead of "System Menu->Preferences->Sessions, click the Startup Programs tab, click "Add" then just enter the Startup Command:"
<Prodoc> many thanks TheSheep, the autostarted applications worked like a charm
<TheSheep> great!
<Prodoc> it a far too easy solution I didn't expect ;-)
<MatBoy> Hi guys !
<MatBoy> is there already a liveCD with 4.4 and Beryl in it ?
<TheSheep> MatBoy: first time I hear something like that
<TheSheep> MatBoy: there is Herd 5 Feisty, I think, for testing
<MatBoy> TheSheep, why that ? other distro's have it too sometimes
<maxamillion> MatBoy: there will never be a xubuntu livecd with beryl on it .... atleast not while i'm around
<MatBoy> Dreamlinux has it too
<MatBoy> maxamillion, ah ok
<MatBoy> I would like to see if it works on 4 screens
<R[coding] ndom> works great on 2
<MatBoy> ah nice
<R[coding] ndom> 4 might be hard on the video card + proc
<maxamillion> MatBoy: its just too resource heavy for most users so we don't include it on the livecd, but it will always be optional once you install :)
<R[coding] ndom> I run 2x19 at 3200x1200@85hz
<MatBoy> R[coding] ndom, wow :) better than what I have
<R[coding] ndom> I like my desktop big :P
<MatBoy> I have 2x 19" WS on top of each other and 2x 17" next to it
<R[coding] ndom> lcd I assume?
<R[coding] ndom> I hope not..
<MatBoy> tft indeed
<R[coding] ndom> damn
<R[coding] ndom> I wanted to see pics of stacked crts
<MatBoy> what ?
<MatBoy> hehe
<R[coding] ndom> mine are trinitrons
<MatBoy> I made my own bracker for the on-top-versions
<R[coding] ndom> heat up the room noticeably
<MatBoy> ah nice ones
<MatBoy> hehe
<R[coding] ndom> but the price was right.
<R[coding] ndom> I got them used right when the tides were turning to flat panels
<MatBoy> :)
<MatBoy> ah, Acer is not that expensive too
<R[coding] ndom> oh, so you know, beryl runs alright.  I get ~90fps doing random crap
<R[coding] ndom> the cube brings er down to 14 fps tho
<R[coding] ndom> and my processor usage is high.. sometimes up to 50%
<R[coding] ndom> which is why I dont usually run beryl :/
<MatBoy> My P4 3,2 already has a hard time on 4 screens
<MatBoy> 2 is betetr performance
<MatBoy> who
<MatBoy> 50% of xorg ?
<R[coding] ndom> yeah
<MatBoy> here too sometimes
<MatBoy> I'm on Debian now
<R[coding] ndom> on beryl?
<R[coding] ndom> or normal?
<MatBoy> sometimes I get 80%, but with XFCE everything is better
<MatBoy> normal
<R[coding] ndom> wow.
<MatBoy> I need more mem
<MatBoy> I haver 2GB now
<MatBoy> -r
<R[coding] ndom> I idle at 2-3% usually
<MatBoy> and my windows VM needs some more
<R[coding] ndom> 1gb here :/
<MatBoy> yeah, but 2 mon is the performance limit
<MatBoy> above... damn slower
<R[coding] ndom> hm.  I used to run 3, but they were tiny
<R[coding] ndom> 3x 14s
<MatBoy> hehe
<MatBoy> controlroom :P
<R[coding] ndom> if I had the money, I'd love to have a third 19" trinitron
<R[coding] ndom> so I could have a centre screen
* TheSheep has a 9" vga crt lying somewhere
<R[coding] ndom> as it is its a touch awkward feeling
<TheSheep> monochrome
<MatBoy> hehe
<TheSheep> would be perfect for mac mini
<MatBoy> hehe
<maxamillion> interesting .... there is a native code compilation of azereus done with gcj
<maxamillion> !azereus-gcj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azereus-gcj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !info azereus-gcj
<R[coding] ndom> !azureus-gcj
<ubotu> Package azereus-gcj does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<maxamillion> what!@#$%!
<ubotu> azureus-gcj: BitTorrent client (native code). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 5137 kB, installed size 19068 kB
<R[coding] ndom> spelling, my friend
<maxamillion> lol ... rgr
<Seveas> spelling, enemy of all maxamillions
<maxamillion> that is is
<maxamillion> hiya Seveas
<R[coding] ndom> hm. I wonder
<R[coding] ndom> !botsnack | maxamillion
<ubotu> maxamillion: Yum!
<R[coding] ndom> haha
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> apparently the 64-bit package of that is broken
<Vaksy> Hi there.
<maxamillion> hello
<tonyyarusso> Ulggh, this is slow going
<R[coding] ndom> I love well written labs
<R[coding] ndom> This command modifies the state machine such that the `0' (or `1') command applied to the current state will cause the machine to change to the named state and that this change is the state machine configuration will continue
<R[coding] ndom> wtf?
<Vaksy> I have xubuntu installed in my old laptop and I'm going to purchase and install a new Wlan card (or atleast trying to do that), so I was just wondering whether I can rely on ubuntu tech support pages though I'm using xubuntu?
<TheSheep> R[coding] ndom: which word you don't understand? ;)
<TheSheep> Vaksy: yes, xubuntu is identical to ubuntu under the hood
<TheSheep> Vaksy: only uses different desktop and apps
<TheSheep> Vaksy: but "internals" are the same
<R[coding] ndom> "and that this change is the state machine configuration will continue"
<Vaksy> Okay, I thought that too, but decided to confirm to avoid running around the city for nothing :)
<TheSheep> R[coding] ndom: s/is/in
<R[coding] ndom> still doesnt make sense
<R[coding] ndom> like I get what they mean
<R[coding] ndom> but it should be two sentences, and grammared up a notch
<TheSheep> R[coding] ndom: well, the state machine will continue its operation in the conficguration with the new state included, ok?
<TheSheep> or excluded
<TheSheep> if you used 0
<R[coding] ndom> actually it changes the destination state when a 0 or 1 is entered
<R[coding] ndom> not that it really matters. heh
<TheSheep> R[coding] ndom: ah, so it's deterministic?
<R[coding] ndom> yeah
<R[coding] ndom> if you really care
<R[coding] ndom> http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~courses/coe428/labs/lab4.html
<maxamillion> are we talking about a finite state automaton?
* maxamillion hasn't been paying attention
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I hope so
<TheSheep> maxamillion: because if we are talking about girls, then I'm a gay
<maxamillion> i say "state ... 0 or 1" and then "deterministic" and tuned in
<maxamillion> saw*
<maxamillion> TheSheep: lol
<TheSheep> (but I'm almost sure I'm not)
* tonyyarusso ponders including exaile - looks light, right?
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: light? ... i dunno about light, but it looks like a really good application
<TheSheep> it's a re-implementation of Amarok, actually
<maxamillion> in python and pyGTK right?
<R[coding] ndom> re-implementation of lover amarok?
<R[coding] ndom> where?
<TheSheep> R[coding] ndom: she went that way -->
<R[coding] ndom> I found 'er
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Here's the scoop - I'm customizing my own version of xubuntu-desktop so to speak for a Pentium II, 128 meg RAM, 3-10 GB HD beigebox for sale in a thrift store to low-income, low-tech (never seen Linux) families/children, and need to make it both small and efficient and completely newbie-friendly.
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: yeah ... exaile would be noob friendly
<tonyyarusso> *beigeboxen
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Looks like it - light enough for those specs you think?
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: yeah, it will take a minute to load because its in python but other than that life will be good
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: don't forget frozen/monkey bubble
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: huh?
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: games
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> lol..."This game is widely rumored to be responsible for delaying the Woody release"
<TheSheep> yup
<tonyyarusso> ExcUSE me?  22 MB for a game?
<tonyyarusso> Sorry TheSheep, doubt it.
<TheSheep> ah\
<TheSheep> and the other one?
<TheSheep> at least include netris
<TheSheep> graphics weights :(
<tonyyarusso> monkey is 4.5 meg - better
<TheSheep> also has cuter graphics :)
<tonyyarusso> checking out netris - that's nice and small
<TheSheep> you can also check angband and nethack
<TheSheep> two famous text-mode games
<TheSheep> (but both have optional graphics nowadays)
<tonyyarusso> That's probably getting more in my realm and less in that of my current target audience
<TheSheep> so true :(
<maxamillion> gotta run ... school stuffs
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: but I think that it's better to include a single, addictive game with good graphics than a whole bucket of crap
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: heh, true
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: don't forget solitare and mahjong
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: mums love them
<tonyyarusso> TheSheep: isn't solitaire on by default?
<TheSheep> tonyyarusso: no idea, didn't see a default install since 6.06
<Eagle_101> Is the meta data file needed for windows to run properly?
<tonyyarusso> For web browsers, what are your thoughts on Galeon vs. Epiphany?
<Eagle_101> I'm trying to help a friend of mine, if part of the meta data is overwritten, will it cause windows to have problems?
<Eagle_101> !Epiphany
<ubotu> epiphany: clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-4 (edgy), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Eagle_101> !Galeon
<ubotu> galeon: GNOME web browser for advanced users. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 701 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<tonyyarusso> !epiphany-browser
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2474 kB, installed size 12128 kB
<tonyyarusso> is the pkg
<Eagle_101> ah
<Eagle_101> well anyone have some ideas on the meta data in windows?
<Eagle_101> will that affect the NTFS filesystem if some of it gets erased by a partition?
<grazie_> tonyyarusso: I wasn't that impressed by galeon. I quite like epiphany, but I declare myself an an opera fan
<grazie_> tonyyarusso: I think dillo will be pretty good in time
<tonyyarusso> grazie_: opera == nonfree --> meh.
<tonyyarusso> dillo's still lacking for now though
<grazie_> yeah
<hyper_ch> hi everybody
<Eagle_101> hi
<Eagle_101> anyone know the answer to my question?
<grazie_> hyper_ch: hello
<hyper_ch> hmmm, do be updated:   xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<grazie_> Eagle_101: I just don't know the answer, but asking about windows on xubuntu...
<Eagle_101> heh :P
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: What's the problem?
<Eagle_101> friend of mine can't quite get the meta data to move, but he is going to do it anyway :P
<hyper_ch> what meta data?
<Eagle_101> NTFS metadata
<Eagle_101> from the partition, he was defragging it before hand :P
<hyper_ch> what's that?
<grazie_> :)
<Eagle_101> hell if I know, he is just going to partition over it :P
<hyper_ch> I have no clue what that metadata is
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you're here?
<hyper_ch> or PuMpErNiCkLe ?
<grazie> L@rk2287
<ioi> hi all
<Eagle_101> how large of a swap file do you make for a 1GB ram?
<hyper_ch> 2gb
<Eagle_101> and if it is a 9GB installation?
<hyper_ch> a what?
<Eagle_101> 9GB is all this guy has on the partition
<hyper_ch> then he should get another partition
<hyper_ch> 9gb is just very, very little :)
<Jester45> xubuntu uses less than 2gb but 2gb is suggested becuase you most likly would want to add a few files somwhere
<hyper_ch> I mean another drive
<Eagle_101> lol :D
<Eagle_101> well will a 1.5 GB swap kill him?
<hyper_ch> well, my swap got corrupted at sme point
<Jester45> and 254mb of swap is also suggested unless you have a good ammount of ram
<hyper_ch> and I didn't notice that I was lacking the swap
<tonyyarusso> Heh, I'm working with things as low as 3 GB - 9 is awesome :)
<Eagle_101> Jester45, he has 1GB ram :P
<hyper_ch> so 256mb should be fine
<hyper_ch> or no swap at all
<Jester45> with 1 g ram less than 200 should work fine
<Eagle_101> that is all the swap he needs?
<Eagle_101> ok
<tonyyarusso> 128 meg RAM on that puppy
<hyper_ch> Jester45: you know what happened here?
<hyper_ch> Preconfiguring packages ...
<hyper_ch> archdetect: error while loading shared libraries: libdebian-installer.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jester45> its good to have a little incase you run out of ram
<Jester45> you still have somespeed with no swap or ram everything is very slow
<hyper_ch> then just make him 256mb swap
<Jester45> hyper_ch: maybe a symbolic link is broke?
<hyper_ch> 4gb /
<hyper_ch> and rest /home
<hyper_ch> Jester45: no clue :(
<Jester45> i have 2 gb ram and use swap sometimes
<hyper_ch> Jester45: you're not the average john doe :)
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> nope
<hyper_ch> going to reboot... and upgrade again afterwards :)
<Jester45> you would hate to see my process tree
<hyper_ch> Tasks: 118 total,   3 running, 114 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<Jester45> 148 total,   95 running,  52 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<hyper_ch> Jester45: and idea?
<hyper_ch> The following packages have been kept back:
<hyper_ch>   xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Jester45> try this
<Jester45> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get instrall xubuntu-desktop
<Jester45> but you dont have to upgrade it
<Jester45> its only a meta package
<Jester45> one of the packages that it *needs* probly says it cant be upgraded
<hyper_ch> Jester45: got the solution already :)
<hyper_ch> I have to use dist-upgrade :) not just upgrade
<Jester45> if you reinstall you get all the default programs
* hyper_ch likes Xfce :)
* grazie don't we all?
<hyper_ch> I don't know everyone in here so I can't tell :)
<hyper_ch> btw, heard of the newest M$ fiasco?
<hyper_ch> about the brute force generator for the validation key?
<grazie> no
<grazie> not surprised at all though
<hyper_ch> well, apparently after installation (of some downloaded version...)
<hyper_ch> you can brute-force the validation key
<hyper_ch> up to 20k keys per second depending on your machine
<hyper_ch> even with 28 (or 24) numbers it takes a little
<hyper_ch> while
<hyper_ch> however the effect is, that you may hit some real keys that are somewhere in the shelves in the stores
<ioi> anyone here how has install xubuntu server for x-terminal clients
<hyper_ch> once activated those keys are void
<grazie> hehe
<hyper_ch> meaning customers buying a vista
<hyper_ch> installs it
<hyper_ch> and then the message appears that he has pirated software :)
<hyper_ch> maybe I should get a copy of vista
<hyper_ch> just for generating keys and run the validation mechanism in a VM
<grazie> they'll put in prison and through away the key if you do that and they catch you
<hyper_ch> grazie: on what ground?
<grazie> grazie: what ever grounds their lawers can through at you
<grazie> I still get believe the 64 bit crap which is only 64 bit if you buy top of the range
<grazie> but you need a magnifying glass to see the 32 bit on the box
<hyper_ch> they can't go at me :)
<grazie> there some advantages to living in Switzerland...but not many
<hyper_ch> I know the law here
<grazie> hyper_ch: so are you going to turn a box into a vista key generator then?
<hyper_ch> grazie: thinking of it
<grazie> :)
<hyper_ch> gotta reboot
* grazie thinks hyper must using windoze
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-9-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 466/1010MB, 135 proc's, 1.38min up
<hyper_ch> how can I find out what version of xfce I'm running?
<hyper_ch> version 4.4.0 (Xfce 4.4)
<hyper_ch> :)
<mark487> dumb Q:  where's xubuntu's trash?
<maikel> @dumb Q:  It's a folder in Thunar.
<maikel> @mark:  It's a folder in Thunar.
<maikel> @hyper:  xfdesktop --version
<mark487> ahhhh, thanks much.  funny I'd forgotten.
<maikel> Sho thang.
<maikel> Has anyone else here tried to run ANtsP2P?
#xubuntu 2007-03-07
<maikel> Du dum du dum du dum ... feel so lonesome ...
<maikel> ... I could cry ... du dum du dum du dum ...
<maikel> Is "Ants" the pants?
<crimsun> ...
<Jester45> somone asked me a question along the lines of do you have a dedicated gaming room?
<Jester45> becuase i told him how many computer i have just for games
<Jester45> and i told him yes
<Jester45> well hes my friend so hes been at my house
<Jester45> and he asked?
<Jester45> well... where i never found it
<Jester45> and i said in my room
<Jester45> it was funny ot me nad him because i have a bedromm thats 1/2 bed space and 1/2 computer space
<whitehat> hello. i'm looking for a pcmci or usb thumb wireless for a toshiba satellite 4060xcdt.  ideas?
<whitehat> for a xubuntu 6.10 linux
<Kasplatt> I just downloaded rar from rarsoft.com or something, and should I call the directory I untar it into ".rar" or just "rar" ?
<tonyyarusso> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Kasplatt> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Kasplatt> how do I get it ?
<tonyyarusso> !software | Kasplatt
<ubotu> Kasplatt: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<tonyyarusso> through synaptic
<Kasplatt> couldn't find it there.
<tonyyarusso> You probably haven't enabled universe yet
<Kasplatt> guess not
<Kasplatt> what is it and howdo I do it then ?
<tonyyarusso> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Kasplatt> tonyyarusso, can't I just install it manually ?
<tonyyarusso> Kasplatt: "can", yes, "should", don't know why you'd want to really
<Kasplatt> tonyyarusso, what do I add to sources.list?
<Kasplatt> BFTD, what to add to sources.list to get universe ?
<tonyyarusso> Kasplatt: The deb line for universe, as explained in those links.  use easysource to make it for you if you want
<Kasplatt> okay.
<Kasplatt> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BFTD> Kasplatt google source-o-matic
<BFTD> add all the stuff
<BFTD> even the unsupported
<Kasplatt> I already edited it to get beryl... I don't want beryl to go away
<Kasplatt> okay, thanks
<Kasplatt> is the feisty release good ?
<BFTD> yes
<Kasplatt> I thought edgy was the newest one
<BFTD> but if your OS is edgy
<BFTD> then go edgy
<BFTD> NOT feisty
<BFTD> not until feisty coems out
<BFTD> its gonna be sweet
<BFTD> :)
<Kasplatt> BFTD, idk, but is beryl in universe ?
<Kasplatt> and I also added AIGLX
<BFTD> Kasplatt no, beryl is beryl
<BFTD> oh
<Kasplatt> but all I really need to do is extract a .rar
<j1mc> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hello
<maxamillion> !unrar | Kasplatt
<BFTD> !file-roller
<ubotu> file-roller: an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 680 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<ubotu> Kasplatt: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Kasplatt> magic_ninja,  no need
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: or if you prefer GNU software ....
<Kasplatt> *maxamillion
<maxamillion> ?
<Kasplatt> BFTD, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ <--- beryl something is in there
<maxamillion> apparently i came in at the wrong part of that one
<Kasplatt> nonstandard
<BFTD> Kasplatt no duh, thats why I told you to do that.
<Kasplatt> BFTD, do what ?
<BFTD> Kasplatt I pointed you to source-o-matic so that you could use beryl
<Kasplatt> I should not make a new sources.list file ?
<Kasplatt> oh, okay... thanks
<Kasplatt> guess I misunderstood you
<maxamillion> what you shouldn't do is run beryl
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, why not ?
<Kasplatt> I like it
<BFTD> maxamillion yeah
<BFTD> I'm cli all the way
<Kasplatt> why not ?
<j1mc> i read that beryl has some non-free software bits in it.
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: its a waste of resources, waste of open source programmers concentration when they could be doing better things like adding hardware support, enhancing configuration tools, etc.
<maxamillion> everything about it annoys me
<Kasplatt> BFTD, so I just add the things I want and make a new sources.list file ? and it won't **** up my AIGLX ?
<j1mc> i don't have the link right now, but it came up in an ubuntu developer irc chat.
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, okay.
<maxamillion> j1mc: well ... yeah, it has bindings to be able to use nvidia's AIGLX stuff
<Kasplatt> j1mc, I'm not gonna pay for it.
<Kasplatt> I don't use the nvidia part.
<j1mc> Kasplatt: the actual beryl software itself has non-free portions.
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: don't get me wrong ... its fun, but it gets old and i do think that open source and linux in general has more important things to worry about then wobbly windows
<Kasplatt> what are backports projects ?
<BFTD> Kasplatt no, chances are it willm ess up you Xserver seeing that you're doing 2 at a time
<j1mc> Kasplatt backports are for when new software is "back ported" to an existing release.
<Kasplatt> I don't want that ..
<Kasplatt> j1mc, okay
<j1mc> for example, if they wnated to put firefox 2.0 in ubuntu dapper drake, they would have to do it via backports.
<Kasplatt> ah, okay.
<Kasplatt> But I want : rar, AIGLX, beryl, Wine (getting cedega tho).
<Kasplatt> BFTD, if it fu**s up my Xserver, what do I do then ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: get to know the cli
<maxamillion> ;)
<Kasplatt> what is it like ?
<maxamillion> open a terminal window ... image that covers your whole monitor ... that's cli
<j1mc> :-)  Kasplatt the cli is very furry and friendly and likes to be petted.
<Kasplatt> I like to play like... maybe Counter-Strike and then I get a message on MSN or something, then I just hold ALT+CTRL and flip over to MSN
<BFTD> haha
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: you want to run windows
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, sounds awful ?
<Kasplatt> no I do not
<maxamillion> uhmmm... counterstrike and MSN .... i am missing something here
<Kasplatt> not really...
<Kasplatt> well... that's not all I do on my computer ffs
<Kasplatt> BFTD, what happens if my Xserver messes up ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: the issue with steam is that it won't run in a windowed mode under linux, so giving and removing focus to it is an interesting "hit or miss" situation, so the alt+tab thing might not work for you while in the middle of a CS game
<BFTD> Kasplatt its die's
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: if you xserver gets messed up you have to fix it from the cli
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, I don't minimize it ?
<Kasplatt> omg... cli = terminal... I've been there once...
<Kasplatt> I hate it
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: you ever seen a minimize button on a counterstrike window?
<Kasplatt> no, but alt+tab miinimizes it normally
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: on windows
<Kasplatt> yes
<maxamillion> windows != linux
<maxamillion> linux != windows
<Kasplatt> ... ?
<maxamillion> windows does not equal linux and linux does not equal windows
<Kasplatt> Windows is unstable, slow, runs like shit and crashes all the time.
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, I know, and I'm trying to learn how to use Linux so I can get away from Windows
<BFTD> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kasplatt> tell me a good word instead of "poop" then ?
<Kasplatt> runs like .... ?
<Kasplatt> runs badly then.
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: but i don't think you are understanding what i am trying to say ..... steam and cs are self contained, which is why on a windows machine you don't see the windows "close, minimize, maximize" buttons on them and because of that it is using a graphical library that (apparently) is windows specific and thus even when you are running it through virtualization (such as wine, crossover, or cedega) the window manager for the desktop environment yo
<maxamillion> virtualization software*
<Kasplatt> Sorry, but I don't really understand that. My English isn't flawless.
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: it would also require a little software development background to fully understand what i am saying
<Kasplatt> OS specific I guess.
<maxamillion> uhmm... yeah, that's a good way to put it ....
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: basically windows handles steam and counterstrike a certain way, and even though cedega might try to "copy cat" the way that happens ... it isn't perfect
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, yes ?
<BFTD> where's jester?
<maxamillion> BFTD: no clue
<BFTD> pity
<maxamillion> why so?
<BFTD> I wonder what type of bot ubotu is
<maxamillion> i think its an eggdrop ... could be wrong though
<tonyyarusso> It's a supybot currently - possibly to change to a custom-written
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, so lets say I use beryl as a window manager, and I run Counter-Strike. and then say, someone writes me a message in MSN (which I have running on another 'side' of the cube) and turn the cube around to go to the MSN and write back to the person who wrote to me, and then go back to playing. What is the problem with that ? Sorry for being thick, but I don't really get it.
<Kasplatt> Could that cause my Xserver to crash/mess up ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: in theory that should work, but i don't know if beryl could handle alt+tab to minize counterstrike if you had msn on the same workspace
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: could it? ... sure ... alot of things can, but something like that would just be a program crash and you can just restart the X server and everything would be fine
<Kasplatt> Okay.
<maxamillion> or atleast it should be fine ... i've never seen a program that crashes out X cause it to not be able to restart
<Kasplatt> But we actually started talking about AIGLX being on my sources.list. And that I "have" to make a new one through source-o-matic to get rar or unrar. And since AIGLX is not on the universe "package" I asked if it would run without problems.
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, okay.
<Kasplatt> BFTD, you said I should add everything ?
<maxamillion> i've never used sourceomatic
<BFTD> Kasplatt yes
<BFTD> bye all
<Kasplatt> Does everything appear on "Add/Remove Software" or I use apt-get ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: if you would like a graphical program, use synaptic ... but no, not everything will show up in add/remove
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, isn't synaptic and add/remove the same ?
<cellofellow> I used Source-o-Matic once upon a time. It messed me up.
<Kasplatt> cellofellow, okay, thanks :)
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: no
<cellofellow> aptitude rocks
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yes ... yes it does
<maxamillion> :)
* maxamillion huggles aptitude
<maxamillion> w00t ... off work in 5 minutes
<Kasplatt> no I found out
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, it does mess you up ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: what?
<Kasplatt> sourceomatic messes you up ?
<Kasplatt> oh... aptitude
<maxamillion> i don't think sourceomatic messes you up ... i just have never used it, i edit my config files by hand ... i've been using linux since back when there was no synaptic and there was no beryl and you had to edit all your configuration files by hand
<Kasplatt> cellofellow, do you know an easy way to get rar to work ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: install unrar
<maxamillion> it is that easy
<maxamillion> ok ... i'm off work
<cellofellow> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<maxamillion> laters
<Kasplatt> unrar... okay, I will
<Kasplatt> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Kasplatt> where should I unpack it ?
<Kasplatt> omg.. it's just the source fr it
<Kasplatt> *for
<grazie> Kasplatt: what's the problemo?
<Kasplatt> rar
<Kasplatt> or unrar
<Kasplatt> I need to extract a library
<Kasplatt> *file
<Kasplatt> grazie, I need rar to extract a .rar file
<tute666> apt-get install unrar
<grazie> Kasplatt: can't you do it in the same/similar way as you were doing .tar.gz earlier?
<Kasplatt> grazie, it says that rar and unrar are unknown commands
<tute666> Kasplatt: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Qew> because you need to install it to use it, do what tute666 has said
<Kasplatt> tute666, that doesn't work
<Kasplatt> it doesn't work
<tute666> Kasplatt: why? what exacltly does it say?
<tute666> *exactly
<tute666> "it doesn't work" isnt a helpful way of asking questions
<Kasplatt> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<tute666> Kasplatt: sudo apt-get install rar ?
<Kasplatt> yes
<Kasplatt> oh wait
<Kasplatt> same
<tute666> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Qew> wait, have you enabled the repository Multiverse?
<Qew> bah
<tute666> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Kasplatt> sorry
<Qew> wait, have you enabled the repository Multiverse?
<Qew> and Universe
<tute666> Kasplatt: sudo apt-get install unrar-free.  should do the trick
<maxamillion> tute666: i've been telling him that for roughly an hour now
<Kasplatt> thaanks dude !
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: do you just ignore me?
<tute666> LOL
<Qew> heh
<tute666> ROFL
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, you didn't explain it as well as he did... sorry
<Eagle_101> ok, I can't hear but others that can hear are going to be using this computer, any way to confirm that the sound driver is working?
<maxamillion> i told you to install either unrar or unrar-free
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, sorry, I tried rar and unrar
<maxamillion> Eagle_101: uhmmm... not that i know of
<grazie> Eagle_101: noise coming out of speakers usually :)
<Eagle_101> :S
<Eagle_101> no way to confirm this vie any sort of command?
<Eagle_101> lovely then I will just assume it works :P
<grazie> !sound | Eagle_101
<ubotu> Eagle_101: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maxamillion> Eagle_101: all you can confirm is that something is trying to communicate with the speakers, not that they actually function (atleast in my findings)
<Eagle_101> mmm ok
<Eagle_101> thanks
<comradec> does anyone know what file gdm uses to load the windows manager and startup programs
<comradec> it like refeses to acknowledge an xinit in my home dir
<_3oo3> ?  what's xubuntu??
<Kasplatt> Xfce Ubuntu
<maxamillion> comradec: i answered that question 2 days ago
<comradec> it didnt work
<tute666> maxamillion: a difficult question:  how do i get a us-latin1 charmap to work with the special chars?
<maxamillion> comradec: the /usr/share/xsessions/ directory? ... the files in there control it
<maxamillion> tute666: you got my stumped on that one ;)
<_3oo3> Kasplatt:  im sorry that doesn't make any sense to me
<Kasplatt> what is the command to use unrar-free ?
<grazie> Eagle_101: a lot of media mplayers will report problem with sound. However, they will not report mixer channels being muted (always check mixer)
<tute666> maxamillion: :D  gnome is much simple, it just uses the x11 thingy
<tute666> Kasplatt: unrar e filename
<Eagle_101> grazie, ok thanks, I would rather not be trying to fix sound if I possibly can >.>
<comradec> maxamillion: yea but it has to use something to select those and launch that file
<Kasplatt> tute666, thanks
<tute666> or unrar x filename (with directories)
<maxamillion> tute666: xfce does too
<Kasplatt> _3oo3, me neither
<Kasplatt> tute666, guess that is better
<_3oo3> well, so what is it
<comradec> I dont want to depend on gdm to choose what windows manager I want to launch
<tute666> _3oo3: ubuntu with xfce as a desktop
<grazie> Eagle_101: media players like xmms and audacious have a visual graphic output too (v.good indication)
<Eagle_101> mmm ok, I will try that :D
<tute666> maxamillion: mh, not sure.  i cant get composite chars to work.  it just ignores me holding shift down
<tute666> lets see is ubuntu-es knows someting about it
<Kasplatt> you could also take a big bass and put your hands to it to feel the sound... lol,
<Eagle_101> grazie, looks like the commands like amixer ect are working ok
<_3oo3> tute666:  yeah someone said that earlier, but I don't know what that means
<tute666> _3oo3: the graphical thingy changes slightly.  apart from that, nothing
<Eagle_101> Kasplatt, that would work :D just I don't want to wake the place up right now :P
<Kasplatt> Oh... hehe :P
<Eagle_101> I heard loud sounds tend to wake folks up
<Kasplatt> It's a fact.
<Kasplatt> :P
<Kasplatt> where do cedega files go ?
<Kasplatt> Eagle_101, You don't hear anything at all ?
<Eagle_101> Kasplatt, very little (has to be loud)
<Kasplatt> Eagle_101, Ah, yes :)
<Eagle_101> and well I don't think "testing linux" is a good reason for waking folks up :P
<grazie> Eagle_101: I usually use alsamizer  (in terminal) to check the channels. MM at the bottom of a channel indicates muting. Use 'sudo alsactl store' to save settings.
<Kasplatt> lol
<Eagle_101> grazie, thanks
<grazie> alsamixer*
<Kasplatt> Eagle_101, that would let you find out at least. ppl come and tell you to turn it down = it works :P
<Eagle_101> Kasplatt, yeah, but then they ask wtf am I playing loud music for :P
<Kasplatt> lol
<Kasplatt> :D
<Eagle_101> lol, I don't play much music... so it would be rather odd :P
<Eagle_101> ah yeah grazie one of them is mute
<Eagle_101> :S
<grazie> master and pcm are usually the ones to look for, but sometimes there's others that can cause no sound to be output
<Eagle_101> yeah master was mute :S
<grazie> so why you bothered anyway?
<_3oo3> tute666:  can you be more clear?
<Eagle_101> grazie, so that others can use this computer
<grazie> ok
<Eagle_101> and not be where is my sound :S
<tute666> _3oo3: if im clearer, you wouldnt understand. the desktop enviroment is different.
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, xfce is a different enviroment from KDE or GNOME
<Kasplatt> tute666, unrar command doesn't work
<Eagle_101> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce
<Eagle_101> oops
<Eagle_101> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce
<tute666> Kasplatt: rar?
<Eagle_101> best way I can help you is to ask you to have a look see _3oo3
<tute666> unrar-free
<tute666> one of those must work
<_3oo3> dude I know what XFCE is, I don't know what UBUNTU is
<Kasplatt> I use that ? unrar-free x <file> <destination> ?
<Eagle_101> oh
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, ubuntu is the distro
<tute666> one of those
* Eagle_101 grabs another link
<Kasplatt> tute666, it worked :D
<Eagle_101> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, put it shortly there are many "types" of linux
<_3oo3> well, im certainly not an idiot
<_3oo3> all i hear is 'were a linux distro'
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, not saying you are ;)
<Eagle_101> ok, so you know what a distro is right?
<_3oo3> i dont want the milk carton i want the diesel truck that's driving it, bud
<Eagle_101> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<Eagle_101> do those help?
<Eagle_101> those are the 3 primary ubuntu derivatives
<_3oo3> *sigh*
<R[coding] ndom> sup?
<_3oo3> it's just the x server
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, perhaps I'm not understanding your question?
<_3oo3> i'm saying 'what is ubuntu' and youre telling me what windows manager it runs
<Eagle_101> ok
<R[a] ndom> ubuntu is a debian derivative
<R[a] ndom> polished up to be nicer to the end user
<Eagle_101> Ubuntu (IPA pronunciation: /u'buntu/) is a widely used Linux distribution predominantly targeted at personal computers. Based on Debian GNU/Linux, Ubuntu concentrates on usability, regular releases, ease of installation, and freedom from legal restrictions. Ubuntu is sponsored by Canonical Ltd., a private company founded by South African entrepreneur Mark Shuttleworth.
<Eagle_101> there straight from wikipedia
<ComputerHermit> hey people I have a question in the fourm and its killing me on how to do this root fun that Iam haveing
<ComputerHermit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378029
<ComputerHermit> if someone can help I'll realy be greatful
<R[a] ndom> wtf is with all the guitars?
<_3oo3> what do they mean by 'free from legal restrictions', and that barely answers my question
<ComputerHermit> I play guitar
<ComputerHermit> I meat eddie van halen
<ComputerHermit> meet*
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, you are asking us what is ubuntu? correct?
<ComputerHermit> lol damm
<_3oo3> sure
<R[a] ndom> no not sure
<R[a] ndom> what do you want to know
<R[a] ndom> hes trying man
<_3oo3> ok, first, is it daemon based or is it a mutant
<Sanctusorium> Hi
<ComputerHermit> how do I install xubuntu from source
<tonyyarusso> ComputerHermit: erm, why would you want to?
<_3oo3> ok, for instance, let's use slackware as one comparison, and freeBSD as another, for a non-linux comparison
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, that I honestly don't know, I'm new myself
<tute666> tonyyarusso: speed.
* _3oo3 slaps his head
<R[a] ndom> _3oo3, this isn't really a dev channel, its mostly a help-the-noobs channel
<_3oo3> yeah, but I ask it in the dev channel and they say its off-topic, go to the ubuntu support channels
* R[a] ndom slaps his head
<ComputerHermit> I think xubuntu is a bit better then kubuntu
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, I think it is a mutant, but I don't know what the definition of a mutant is
<R[a] ndom> Eagle_101, dont try man, if you dont know
<ComputerHermit> so I'll have all then
<Eagle_101> R[a] ndom, ok :D
<ComputerHermit> x k u ed
* Eagle_101 is hoping someone will know :P
<Kasplatt> can't get it to work
<ComputerHermit> what is it xfac
<_3oo3> i mean, is there anyone in the world of ubuntu, from end user to developer, that can explain what it even is?!
<ComputerHermit> sometime like that
<j1mc> xubuntu is a mutant . . . it emerged from the swamps as a small, cute mouse . . . but it grew . . .
<R[a] ndom> _3oo3, I feel for you man.. can't you google for that kind of stuff?
<j1mc> _3oo3: it's an operating system.
<tute666> lol
<ComputerHermit> R[a] ndom you dont like music and chicks and guitars
<R[a] ndom> _3oo3, and please at least acknowledge that what youre asking is not terribly important to most users.
<tonyyarusso> ComputerHermit: Well, I don't really know about doing the whole system from scratch, but: You could install a minimal system from the alternate CD, install build tools (build-essential, pbuilder, whatever else you like) and do the rest from there.
<_3oo3> j1mc: wow dude, dont waste my time
<ComputerHermit> yea I used linux for a few years now I like deb
<ComputerHermit> this is my first time useing deb
<ComputerHermit> though
<tonyyarusso> ComputerHermit: Would take a while of course, but you must be used to that.  pbuilder gives you the .deb, so you still have the package management goodness, but it's a deb compiled on your own system.
<ComputerHermit> :-\
<ComputerHermit> mmmm I do the tz
<tonyyarusso> ComputerHermit: honestly though, I'm not convinced it would be worth it, personally
<tute666> im using xfce compiled from source
<_3oo3> I asked in the #ubuntu-meeting channel and alll I got was superficial 'we know but we have no desire to tell you' crap
<ComputerHermit> tonypepperoni
<j1mc> _3oo3: you asked what xubuntu is.  it's a computer operating system.
<ComputerHermit> I here ya
<R[a] ndom> _3oo3, really?
<ComputerHermit> chill the fuck out
<_3oo3> yeah i imagine they didn't know
<R[a] ndom> _3oo3, well if theres anything I can tell you by looking at my install, id be glad to help
<R[a] ndom> otherwise I guess I suggest the livecd
<R[a] ndom> or asking the debian ppl, as its the same distro
<R[a] ndom> (give or take)
<Eagle_101> though if you get a reply I would like to know myself :P
<tute666> honestly mate.
* Eagle_101 googles
<tute666> its an operating system, based on linux.  what else do you want to know?
<_3oo3> R[a] ndom: im thinking the debian people might be a little more informed about it, too
<R[a] ndom> tute666, please stop
<R[a] ndom> ok you too
<_3oo3> thx for...uhh...yeah.  thx.
<R[a] ndom> _3oo3, stop being such a tool
<Qew> _3oo3: what *exactly* is your question?
<R[a] ndom> excellent
<tute666> R[a] ndom: fine fine. srry
* R[a] ndom sits back
* tute666 makes popcorn
* j1mc gets some cheetos
<_3oo3> R[a] ndom: tool?  lol wtf are you talking about?  I research the tools I use...seems like you just installed them, huh?  ;)
<R[a] ndom> _3oo3, thats what I'm talking about
* j1mc eats some cheetos
* grazie falls asleep
<Sanctusorium> <___<
<_3oo3> R[a] ndom: exactly.
<R[a] ndom> then again, at this point, you're obviously a troll
* tute666 nods
* j1mc nods, then licks some of the cheese off of his fingers.
<_3oo3> Qew: `my question was more like what exactly are the differences between ubuntu and other os's, like let's say debian and a BSD or unix system?
* j1mc continues eating cheetos
<Sanctusorium> How technical of an anwser are you looking for?
* j1mc eats more and more cheetos
<Eagle_101> heck I can't even find the answer on google
<Eagle_101> :S /me changes query from xubuntu to debian
<Qew> Sanctusorium: exactly... maybe Google would be a better waste of time
<_3oo3> Sanctusorium: at this point I'll take what I can get...I'm not real impressed by the community for ubuntu so far
<tute666> _3oo3: ubuntu is a debian system, with added user-friendlyness in the avatar of pretty much:  GUI's for most common customization and setup/installation tasks
<_3oo3> ok, so it's debian with a polished installer, is what I'm hearing
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, hate to tell you I don't know this OS inside and out
<_3oo3> Eagle_101: that's fine
<Eagle_101> if you want people who know that, I would try somewhere like gentoo :S
<_3oo3> haha gentoo
<Eagle_101> as gentoo you have to build from source
<Sanctusorium> I am a newb, so I cant tell you much. But the main difference is that Ubuntu is designed for userfriendliness
<_3oo3> I got that...but I haevn't heard *why*
<Kasplatt> I can't get unrar-free to work properly
<_3oo3> sorry I mean *how*
<Sanctusorium> Why/ how?
<Kasplatt> I got a passworded .rar file... howdo I do then ?
<Sanctusorium> I wouldnt know, this is my first Linux distro.
<Kasplatt> -px ?
<Sanctusorium> But from what I have gathered...
<Qew> Kasplatt: when it asks for the pass, put the correct pass in
<Kasplatt> unrar-free -px <file> <dest> ?
<tute666> _3oo3: GUI's for most common installation/setup tasks.
<Sanctusorium> Ubuntu relies LESS on the shell
<Sanctusorium> And more on the GUI...
<Sanctusorium> However...
<Eagle_101> _3oo3, I guess I can say that installing xubuntu is about as easy as installing XP (minus the product key ;) )
<Kasplatt> Qew,  unrar-free -px <file> <dest> ?
<Sanctusorium> I could be compleatly wrong.
<_3oo3> i also heard that alot of the CLI utilities are missing or changed drastically
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not really.
<R[a] ndom> _3oo3, compared to other flavours of linux?
<R[a] ndom> compared to bsd/UNIX, yeah theyre a bit different
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Some are omitted by design, but they're available.
<_3oo3> R[a] ndom: both linux and BSD systems
<R[a] ndom> but theyre a pretty standard linux set
<tute666> O_o
<j1mc> /exit
<j1mc> /exit
<R[a] ndom> anything in specific?
<_3oo3> yeah, what about hardware support comparisons
<_3oo3> hotplug detection, etc.
<_3oo3> wizards
<Eagle_101> well it detects my USB stick alright
<_3oo3> lol
<Eagle_101> found my CD burner
<Eagle_101> dunno about sound
<R[a] ndom> I suggest google once again, as this kind of stuff has surely been discussed
<Eagle_101> I don't hear it >.>
<tute666> _3oo3: ive only heard of a few cases of weird shit not working.
<Eagle_101> but yeah google is your friend :P
<tonyyarusso> The only thing that isn't ootb here is a winmodem, which works with a non-free driver
<tute666> i.e.  laptop specific cards or similar
<Sanctusorium> If you REALLY want to find out the differences and nobody can tell you...
<Sanctusorium> I suggest you look at the source =b
<Sanctusorium> That will tell you about the inner workings
<Sanctusorium> Good luck though
<_3oo3> well to be honest, I was interested in exploring options with it, but due to the nature of the responses I got from both developers and users in the community, I think I will be better keeping my network using BSD systems.  Thanks anyway, but I'm no longer inquiring about it.
<_3oo3> It's a support thing.  I don't feel like it's ready for serious application.
<_3oo3> thx anyway
<Sanctusorium> Yep
<Sanctusorium> o.0;
* tonyyarusso puts down the troll-B-gone
<Sanctusorium> Sorry, but what an ass.
<posingaspopular> just do a /ignore man
<Sanctusorium> Meh, I only do that if they are insulting me personally.
<Eagle_101> and I still can't get google to tell me if it is deamon based or not >.>
<Sanctusorium> Ok...
<Eagle_101> I can see why he is frustrated >.<
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is what daemon based?
<Eagle_101> is this xubuntu deamon based
<tute666> lol
<tonyyarusso> Guys, don't worry about him.  He couldn't even comprehend the concept of #ubuntu-meeting; was just joining large the channels for major OSs and poking around.
<tute666> daemon based.  what a lot of bs
<R[a] ndom> yeah I knew a guy at school who was a hardcore BSD jerk
<R[a] ndom> not that bad, but still
<R[a] ndom> a year later, he was running XP
<R[a] ndom> ;)
<Eagle_101> well it don't show up in google >.> one hit from distrowatch, no info
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There are daemons.  Not sure what you mean by daemon based.
<Sanctusorium> <_<
<Sanctusorium> OH GOD!
<Sanctusorium> THE EVIL SOUND OF FAILING HDD
<Eagle_101> blue smoke?
<Sanctusorium> I heard actuator sounds <_<
<Sanctusorium> No... more of them
<Sanctusorium> ewwwwww
* Eagle_101 just watches for blue smoke, no smoke, all is well >.>
<Sanctusorium> *clank*
<Sanctusorium> *clank*
<Sanctusorium> Argh
<tute666> Sanctusorium: backup.  fast
<Sanctusorium> Dont got any importiant stuff on the linux drive
<Sanctusorium> Thank go
<Sanctusorium> *God
<Sanctusorium> All the importiant stuff is on the Windows drive....  Which isn't failing
<tute666> sure?
<Kasplatt> 93 % of my HDD was games
<Kasplatt> *partition
<Sanctusorium> Yep, just started using Linux....
<Sanctusorium> This HDD freaked out on me awhile back
<Sanctusorium> And failed all together
<Sanctusorium> I hit it <___<
<Sanctusorium> And booted back up, woked again
<Kasplatt> brb
<tute666> the _hit things_ school of maintenance
<R[a] ndom> I had a brand new drive blow out blue smoke
<R[a] ndom> rebooted the computer, and its been fine for 3 years now
<Eagle_101> heh
<tute666> O_o
<R[a] ndom> lots of smoke too
<Eagle_101> blue smoke !-= good
<Sanctusorium> <____<
<R[a] ndom> I'm not familiar with that equality
<Sanctusorium> Not
<Sanctusorium> Er...
<Sanctusorium> Didnt see the -
<R[a] ndom> heh
<Eagle_101> sorry :P
<R[a] ndom> not less equal
<tute666> not less than?
<R[a] ndom> that would be !<
<tute666> true
<Sanctusorium> Hmmm
<Eagle_101> != (with a hit of the - key as well)
<R[a] ndom> I se-e
<Sanctusorium> (!-=) = error?
<Eagle_101> yeah I would hope >.<
<Sanctusorium> Oh
<Sanctusorium> Before I forget
<Sanctusorium> http://www.pastebin.ca/384416
<Sanctusorium> Any one know why those are failing when I do a apt-get update?
<R[a] ndom> probably for the reasons given
<Sanctusorium> Welll
<Sanctusorium> How to fix?
<R[a] ndom> download the gpg key from the 3rd party sites
<R[a] ndom> remove the duplicate entries
<Sanctusorium> Easy as that?
<R[a] ndom> yeah, the first source needs this:
<R[a] ndom> wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<R[a] ndom> the second one needs
<R[a] ndom> sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 6A423791
<R[a] ndom> sudo gpg --fingerprint 6A423791
<R[a] ndom> sudo gpg --armor --export  6A423791| sudo apt-key add -
<R[a] ndom> etc
<R[a] ndom> (I'm just googling these)
<Sanctusorium> <___<
<Sanctusorium> jeff@Nevitas:~$ sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 6A423791
<Sanctusorium> Password:
<Sanctusorium> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/jeff/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<Sanctusorium> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<Sanctusorium> gpg: keyserver communications error: general error
<Sanctusorium> gpg: keyserver receive failed: general error
<tute666> theres kind of no point in the key if there lying around on google
<R[a] ndom> tute666, ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tute666: Key pairs.  There's only the public key available.
<R[a] ndom> while its true that it would be more secure coming from a trusted keyserver, it is still decent security getting it from the sites themselves
<tute666> i know.  what's the point of a encypted connection if anybody can donwload the content?
<R[a] ndom> so you know who made it
<R[a] ndom> with that key, I cant make fake packages
<R[a] ndom> you'd need the private key
<Sanctusorium> ANy thing I can do about that error message?
<tute666> mkay.  that makes some sense
<R[a] ndom> read up on it, its a smart system
<Sanctusorium> Me?
<R[a] ndom> nope
<R[a] ndom> I just ignored you
<R[a] ndom> I'll look now
<Sanctusorium> ;.;
<Sanctusorium> Thanks ;D
<R[a] ndom> I got tonnes of hits, I'm going to have to say http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<R[a] ndom> ah I should have attached the query to it.
<R[a] ndom> ah well :)
<maxamillion> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<maxamillion> ... well, its close
<maxamillion> R[a] ndom: be nice
<R[a] ndom> not meant in a rude way at all, tho I do remember now the sits is a tad insulting
<Sanctusorium> I would love to google it, not sure what to google for though =b
<R[a] ndom> oh, copy/paste some of the error in
<maxamillion> ;)
<R[a] ndom> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe a permissions
<R[a] ndom> I chose that
<R[a] ndom> oh weird
<Sanctusorium> <.<
<Sanctusorium> You cant do it in sudo
<Sanctusorium> btw
<Sanctusorium> what is rtfm?
<Sanctusorium> I got a guess ;b
<tonyyarusso> Sanctusorium: Read the fantabulous manual ;)
<Sanctusorium> And that was it...
<Sanctusorium> Almost
<tute666> lol
<tonyyarusso> That's the docteam version
<Kasplatt> Can't I play Counter-Strike against Windows users ?
<s|k> are there any games I can get for xubuntu
<s|k> like solitary?
<s|k> :/
<s|k> or hearts?
<tute666> s|k: apt-cache search solitaire
<tute666> s|k: apt-cache search hearts
<s|k> is there a game package?
<s|k> that I could install
<s|k> instead of like
<tute666> mh... not sure if there is a metapackage
<s|k> finding them all one at a time
<s|k> hrm
<tute666> lets see
<tute666> for kde there is kdegames
<s|k> yeah that's why I was asking if there was an xfce one
<tute666> not probable.
<s|k> :(
<s|k> when I had xfce with slackware it had games
<s|k> :/
<tute666> yeah.  pero there not xfce games
<tute666> there just games
<s|k> oh
<s|k> I wonder how hard it is to make a metapackage
<s|k> it's possible with python right?
<s|k> I do python web development
<tute666> dunno.  i've no idea how .deb metapackages work
<tute666> i imagine its just an empty package with dependencies
<s|k> I see
<vidd> anyone know about the bcm43xx?
<Eagle_101> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vidd> been there
<Eagle_101> vidd, I would try looking there, I don't know much myself
<vidd> i went there first
<vidd> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> hi
<vidd> you ever mess around with wireless?
<J-_> what weather report tool does xubuntu use for looking up local weather/forecast?
<cellofellow> a panel applet
<J-_> hmm yeah. would I be able to use that one in ubuntu instead of xubuntu?
<cellofellow> I believe Ubuntu has its own panel applet.
<J-_> yeah it does, but I like the xubuntu one better =(
<cellofellow> dunno what to say. I use an adesklets widget for weather.
<J-_> cool
<J-_> adesklets any better than gdesklets?
<cellofellow> faster, lighter, less features and not QUITE as pretty.
<J-_> ah i see
<cellofellow> and an xfce mode.
<J-_> cool, thanks for the info =)
<cellofellow> (add --xfce4 to the command line for the xfce stuff.)
<cellofellow> ok
<grumpymole> 6P
<grumpymole> sorry - ignore
<Darkkish> so
<Darkkish> currently
<Darkkish> i'm using 98MB of memory
<Darkkish> out of 478
<Darkkish> just before i restarted, I had no programs open
<Darkkish> yet i was using over 300MB
<Darkkish> any idea why?
<Darkkish> and is there a way to fix it?
<Darkkish> nvm
<Guard] [an> hi, i'm using xubuntu on a laptop, is there some xfce equivalent to gnome-power-manager ? or is gnome-power-manager just fine ?
<Kasplatt> how do I turn off Hook processes ? (trying to run Sldner on Wine)
<TheSheep> Hook?
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: try on #wine maybe...
<Kasplatt> Yeah, it says hook process(es) running. Please shut off all antivirus and trojan scanners. or something
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, not a message from Wine, message from Sldner
<TheSheep> haha, anti-piracy protection gone wild :)
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: they will know more on #wine than here, still
<Kasplatt> okay.
<Kasplatt> anti-piracy ?
<Kasplatt> I bought this game legally.
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: sure, but the producers made sure it cannot be run on a modified windows
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: and they detect wine as modified windows
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: I have several such legally bought games
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: had to download a crack for them %)
<Kasplatt> It works then ?
<TheSheep> only on one of them
<TheSheep> the rest is lost money
<Kasplatt> I don't mean installing, but launching it.
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, heh, yeah. Unless you use cedega(?) or VMware :P
<TheSheep> same with cedega
<TheSheep> hmm... vmware or qemu would be a solution
<zzaza> hi all
<zzaza> Any one who has worked with xubuntu server for xterminal ot thin clients need some documenation about it
<TheSheep> zzaza: what kind of documentation?
<zzaza> configuration of clients or xterminal
<TheSheep> zzaza: there are howtos in the official ubuntu docs...
<TheSheep> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> http://www.edubuntu.org/ThinClientConfig
<zzaza> thanks
<TheSheep> zzaza: probably not exactly what you want :(
<TheSheep> zzaza: but there should be more on the tobic around there
<zzaza> any information is okay, cuz i have tried edubuntu as well as www.tlsp.org but i needed a fast desktop, and easy to configure thats why am choosing xubuntu with xfce
<TheSheep> zzaza: I think that TuxLabs are using modified edubuntu with xfce for desktops
<zzaza> My major need is the configuration of xterminal clients no need for the all desktop, major interest is the browser, acroread, abiword,gaim or kopete and the ability to connect a web camera
<thirdalbum> Hi... is anyone else having the problem in Edgy where xfdesktop and xfce4-panel don't start on login?
<TheSheep> thirdalbum: yes, it happens if they crash and you save the session
<TheSheep> thirdalbum: to fix this, press alt+f2, type 'xfdesktop', press alt+f2, type 'xfce4-panel', then log out saving the sesssion
<thirdalbum> Hmm... because that's happening to me straight from the LIve CD
<TheSheep> now that *is* weird
<thirdalbum> I'm on PowerPC
<thirdalbum> It doesn't happen on my x86 machine
<thirdalbum> They start fine if I do it manually
<thirdalbum> I don't know if there are any Xubuntu devs here who'd be interested, but I'm developing a PowerPC distro based on Xubuntu
<meborc> hey guys... any comments on the new usplash?
<TheSheep> distorted on a wide screen monitor
<meborc> ahh... too bad... i have a really crappy lappy, and it looks good @ 1024x800
<TheSheep> I miss the short "log" text like it was displayed on 6.06
<meborc> yeah... me too... as it takes a while to boot, it would be nice to read something :)
<meborc> maybe a rss feed of some newspaper :)
<TheSheep> the changelog of the most recent update ;)
<meborc> yeah... because, the options are really endless... even simple fortune cookie stuff or some nice quotes from books would be great
<TheSheep> actually, I'd like to have some feedback of what is happening
<TheSheep> I'm aware that "normal user" doesn't care
<TheSheep> and that I can enable the full-blown text kernel log
<TheSheep> but I liked the 6.06 way
<meborc> i agree that it was both informative and sleek by the looks... is there documentation why was it cropped?
<TheSheep> I don't know, but I can guess
<R[a] ndom> this is supposed to be really 'noob' friendly, and noobs might be scared by text flashing and stuff I guess
<R[a] ndom> vista shows a black screen with a bar when it boots :P
<meborc> haha... haven't tested vista yet... waitind for SP1 before even trying... way too buggy yet
<R[a] ndom> I dont care if its buggy or not, its useless anyway
<R[a] ndom> I just installed it so I can learn what theyve changed
<TheSheep> meborc: backup your linux partitions before your do
<R[a] ndom> as I'm going to have to support people who use it
<R[a] ndom> TheSheep, has it been trashing partitions? I havent heard of that happening since the betas.. and that was just the MBR
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: trashing mbr and changing the partition order, at least
<meborc> hmm... i'll take that in mind... i probably will do a clean vista install and a clean ubuntu dual boot after... just to be safe :) ... and to have a superclean system
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: which is enough to brak any linux installation
<R[a] ndom> changing partition order?
<R[a] ndom> I assume you mean just the partition tables, not actually moving around data
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: yes, the order of partitions in the partition table
<R[a] ndom> I'd be surprised if this still happens in the release version..
<R[a] ndom> linkage?
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: so you should be good with a backup of just few first sectors of your disk ;)
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: no linkage, just personal experiences
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: Windows XP did the same, btw
<TheSheep> and 2k
<R[a] ndom> don't rule out a hardware issue then.
<R[a] ndom> cause thats not normal behaviour
<TheSheep> that's normal behavior of windows installers to rearrange the order of partitions if your partition table doesn't list them in the order they appear on the disk
<R[a] ndom> oh I see
<R[a] ndom> so why would that matter?
<TheSheep> I cannot imagine a hardware issue that would cause the same behaviour :)
<R[a] ndom> as long as the right one is bootable..
<TheSheep> well, suppose you have "/dev/hda5" mounted as your /usr partition...
<R[a] ndom> ..yeah
<R[a] ndom> you'd have to change like 2 lines in your fstab
<TheSheep> or "/dev/hda7" as /boot and then separate "/dev/hda8" as /
<R[a] ndom> assuming your fstab is the old style
<R[a] ndom> that doesn't recognise actual disks
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: yes, and you have to change them without a working linux
<R[a] ndom> UUID=2b5cb9e2-e8f4-42f5-bf92-8aa0f92b786f /home xfs defaults 0 2
<R[a] ndom> mine uses UUIDs
<R[a] ndom> so it doesnt matter
<R[a] ndom> all edgy fstabs are like this
<TheSheep> plus, most users don't even know they have an fstab
<TheSheep> sure, that's a *workaround* for buggy windows installers
<R[a] ndom> ..
<TheSheep> plus, lotsa operating systems that don't have it
<TheSheep> bsd, solaris
<R[a] ndom> so the lesson is, keep your partition tables in order if you want to dual boot
<R[a] ndom> or learn how to use the fstab
<R[a] ndom> or use edgy, and your set anyway :P
<TheSheep> listen to your Microsoft Mistress XD
<R[a] ndom> oh I see
<R[a] ndom> at least you didn't spell it with a $
<TheSheep> the lesson is, never trust a windows installer to not fuck up anything without even displaying a single warning
<R[a] ndom> never trust any installer
<TheSheep> true
<R[a] ndom> it isnt the windows installer that got my 300gb drive formatted
<R[a] ndom> it was ubuntu
<TheSheep> bugs happen
<R[a] ndom> as a combination of poor design and user error :P
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: at least not without any warning
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: the reordering happens in the "preparing for installation" phase, where you didn't even select the partition to install to
<TheSheep> and no information about it, of course
<R[a] ndom> yeah yeah, I'm not saying that they /should/ do it that way
<TheSheep> of course, there are distros with much worse "automated" installers
<R[a] ndom> I'm saying that they do, and it isnt that big of a deal to work around it
<TheSheep> the thing that aggravates me is that while in most installers it's a bug, I'm pretty sure it's "by design" in this case
<R[a] ndom> yeah, windows is probably designed assuming that the partitions are in order
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: not Vista
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: it will put the partition on which you installed it first :)
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: at least it did when we tried it yesterday
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: the partition was second in disk order
<meborc> then it is good i always have win partition as the 1. one :D
<R[a] ndom> yeah, thats what Ive always done
<R[a] ndom> simply because thats what windows needs to not shit itself. heh
<R[a] ndom> I didnt even think it would work otherwise
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: well, it could just say "no, I won't isntall there, it's not the first partition" ;)
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: btw, windows is the only modern OS where users need to know hwat disks and what partitions there are in their box
<R[a] ndom> every os needs you to know if you're dual booting, otherwise it would trash everything
<R[a] ndom> and windows doesnt need you to know if the disk is empty..
<R[a] ndom> btw you have no idea how funny it is me playing defense for windows. heh
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: but I'm not attacking...
<TheSheep> it would be so marvelous if there was a standard for multiboot :)
<R[a] ndom> "vista is the only modern os [that still] ..." "never trust a windows installer to not fuck up..." "[the UUID in the fstab is]  a *workaround* for buggy windows installers"
<TheSheep> some kind of "boot table" on the disk
<R[a] ndom> yeah, I agree.. I really expected vista to play nice
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: I don't say that is bad to make the user know his partition
<TheSheep> R[a] ndom: I just say it's uncommon
<TheSheep> there are workarounds for unix-related bugs in windows too
<TheSheep> mostly when it comes to networking, though
<R[a] ndom> anyway, I need to get ready or else I'm not going to school :)
<Kasplatt> I can't get unrar-free to unrar anything.
<Kasplatt> it just tells me that it is skipping it
<Kasplatt> isn't there like a GUI for it ?
<R[a] ndom> unrar x thefile.rar?
<R[a] ndom> if not yeah there are guis, if you click on it in thunar one should open
<R[school] ndom> (I'm gone now, if that doesnt work im sure someone else can help..)
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: I think that the free version of unrar doesn't support all the rar algorithms
<Kasplatt> unrar-free -xp /home/user/Desktop/file.rar /home/user/Destktop/Folder/
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, damn. Okay, it just says : Skipping          filename
<Kasplatt> and does that to all the files
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, I guess I'll just have to get rar. the real one
<Kasplatt> it has a trial so I can use that. I just need to unpack one file
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: I think there is the real rar in the repos too
<TheSheep> Kasplatt: in the multiverse
<TheSheep> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Kasplatt> TheSheep, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS <-- gonna do that.
<Kasplatt> how do I install the x-window-system-dev package(s) ?
<TheSheep> xserver-xorg-dev, I suppose
<TheSheep> or something like that
<Kasplatt> apt-get xserver-xorg-dev ?
<meborc> you are missing "install"
<Kasplatt> yes.
<Kasplatt> is that the same as x-window-system-dev ?
<meborc> a good Q... i'm not sure :)
<meborc> it should be... in feisty
<Kasplatt> I got edgy
<meborc> wait
<meborc> one is windows system and one is server...
<Kasplatt> I need it for cedega
<meborc> i guess they are not the same afterall
<meborc> what are you trying to do? :p
<Kasplatt> cedega
<Kasplatt> CVS build
<Kasplatt> meborc, what to do thne ?
<Kasplatt> * then
<meborc> ahh... never tried that...
<meborc> have you tried to install it from apt?
<Kasplatt> I am already running AIGLX... but I don't know if that has anything to do with x-window-system-dev
<meborc> or what is the error message when you compile?
<Kasplatt> meborc, E: package x-window-system-dev was not found
<meborc> then do "sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev"
<Kasplatt> meborc, or you can just help me get rar working :P
<meborc> it's a dev package... it should not interfere with your setup
<Kasplatt> meborc, I did. it didn't work
<meborc> should is a good word though
<meborc> hmm...
<Kasplatt> that is what gives me the E: package not found
<meborc> for rar try "sudo apt-get install rar unrar"
<meborc> oh... you have multiverse universe repos enabled?
<Kasplatt> nope
<Kasplatt> what do I put in sources.list to get it ?
<meborc> ok... do this:
<meborc> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<meborc> and delete the "#" mark from the lines with web addresses on them
<meborc> there should be 2-6 of them in total
<Kasplatt> all of them ?
<meborc> no
<meborc> only from the ones starting with deb
<meborc> or scr
<Kasplatt> then to apt-get install rar unrar ?
<meborc> then to sudo apt-get update
<Kasplatt> yes
<Kasplatt> I did
<meborc> and THEN sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<meborc> :)
<Kasplatt> think its working :)
<meborc> so you should have rar working
<Kasplatt> how long is the trial ?
<meborc> this is only rar...
<meborc> cadega is a different matter :)
<meborc> you tried to compile cvs and it gave you error about the x-window...
<meborc> try to install that package next
<meborc> and you should also install build-essential if you want to compile programs yourself...
<meborc> as it has some progz you need :)
<Kasplatt> meborc, thaaanks dude !
<meborc> no prob
<Kasplatt> meborc, how do I open .rpm files or something ?
<meborc> well.. rpm files are ment for red hat package manager
<meborc> you should use deb
<meborc> you can convert rpm into deb
<Kasplatt> okay.
<Kasplatt> thx
<meborc> by using a command alien
<meborc> you have to install alien via apt-get first
<meborc> more info on how to install stuff from different sources and fileformats read this nice piece of work: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<Kasplatt> meborc, if I want to extract something to like /etc/whateverwhatever.... how do I login as root ?
<meborc> you dont need to... you just use "sudo" in front of the command
<meborc> and then type in your password
<Kasplatt> meborc, or can I just extract as whatever/.etc/ or whatever/.usr/ and xUbuntu will load it ?
<Kasplatt> meborc, I'm not using terminal
<meborc> are you using nautilus?
<meborc> Kasplatt
<Kasplatt> xArchiver I think
<meborc> ok... but you are in gnome?
<meborc> or kde?
<Kasplatt> meborc, I got a .deb file... nevermind
<Kasplatt> I think
<meborc> :)
<Kasplatt> meborc, xfce
<meborc> of course :D
<meborc> ok.. you can always open the terminal and type "sudo thunar" ... then you have root permissions in thunar
<Kasplatt> yes :)
<meborc> then you can use the option "extract here" via right-clik
<Kasplatt> okay, thanks :D
<meborc> and copy paste whatever to whereever
<meborc> :)
<meborc> just be safe.. with root permissions you can screw your box big time
<Kasplatt> I know
<Kasplatt> I'm told about all that
<meborc> so you got a deb?
<Kasplatt> yes, I installed the package :D
<meborc> nice...
<meborc> xfce rocks
<meborc> i run feisty and i have no problems so far
<Kasplatt> yes :) this is the xUbuntu channel btw :P
<Kasplatt> meborc, NICE !
<meborc> yeah... i keep forgetting that
<Kasplatt> lol
<meborc> ok... off to party... have fun
<Kasplatt> hehe, you too
<SkippyX> Top o' the mornin' to one & all.
<slow-motion> hallo
<oops> I have a question, if someone could please help me out
<Eagle_PC> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<meborc> go ahead
<oops> woah thanks :D
<oops> well, I'm kinda of a big linux newbie myself
<Eagle_PC> so am I :D
<Eagle_PC> shoot
<meborc> like all
<oops> nop, probably I'm more :\ because you see, I'm on a wireless network
<oops> and I saved Rutil (i have a ralink card) to a cd
<meborc> so what card do you have?
<oops> installed ubuntu, then wanted to connect to the internet
<oops> to change to xubuntu
<oops> but inside the Rutil folder, there was these files, but I didn't managed to do anything with them x.x
<oops> I was hoping, point and click only config, but nope
<oops> so what I'm looking for is some kinda of guide to help me out with program installations that don't envolve exe. files
<oops> they have sh. files and etc
<oops> I have a Ralink 2500 if I'm not mistaken
<Eagle_PC> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eagle_PC> you try that ;)
<meborc> try http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<meborc> also
<meborc> :)
<meborc> it has sourcefiles for some drivers... you will need to extract them and install
<oops> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<oops> found it x)
<oops> but I don't think this will make a diferrence
<meborc> check my link
<meborc> and then check this http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html to install from source code
<oops> I configured the through System->Administration->Networking, but it didn't work
<oops> oh great!
<meborc> you will still need the drivers i think...
<oops> how to install ANYTHING xD
<oops> I was looking for that
<oops> thanks !
<meborc> no problem... i guess the files on the ralink homepage will help only on some specific chipsets...
<oops> I think I'll print this and start building some sort of Ubuntu library for all my needs o.o
<meborc> good luck oops
<oops> ty!
<meborc> btw - we all have said oops way too many times in the past before :=
<oops> xD
<oops> I'll keep that in mind
<meborc> oops
<meborc> wait
<meborc> i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1409752#post1409752
<meborc> it might be the best :)
<meborc> ahh... maybe not...
<meborc> :D
<meborc> you probably have to try all the options :)
<oops> I'll just print everything
<oops> can't go wrong with. everything, I suppose ._.
<meborc> good... that means you got the printer working at least :D
<oops> yep x)
<meborc> i have canon 250i... no way getting it to work though
<maxamillion> Hp printers + linux = own
<meborc> right!
<meborc> ok... off to wash the dishes... damn... i need a cleaning lady :D
<meborc> cu
<oops> I have a HP printer O.o
<oops> will there be any problems?
<maxamillion> oops: no, HP printers are fully supported "out of the box" with xubuntu (and majority of linux distros) because HP writes open source drivers for them
<maxamillion> well ... 95% of HP printers ... if you have a really old clunker it might not work
<maxamillion> but if it has a USB interface, i would be willing to bet that it will work
<oops> nop I have a psc 1315 all in one
<maxamillion> yeah ... that one should work
<ffxr> HI im lookking around for a dock type thing for xfce, but i dont wanna have to install a million depencies... has anybody got any ideas?
<maxamillion> ffxr: define "dock"
<rmd_> ffxr, you can add launchers to an xfce4 panel
<rmd_> if you're looking for "eye candy" you'll need a- or gdesklets
<rmd_> not nett
<rmd_> err
<rmd_> not need, per se
<rmd_> but they've got the "eye candy"
<ffxr> as in osx like dock.. something pretty.. for either for app switching or app launching..
<rmd_> adesklets = lower dependencies, almost none
<maxamillion> rmd_: i was thinking that ffxr was thinking something like the OS X .... there we go
<ffxr> yeah eye candy..
<rmd_> gdesklets = gnome dependencies
<ffxr> yeah.. dont fancy that gdesklets..
<maxamillion> ffxr: probably best bet for a OS X like dock will be the one from e17
<rmd_> ffxr, why?
<rmd_> maxamillion, enlightenment?
<ffxr> all the depencies... rmd_ Or is there that many>
<ffxr> maxamillion, whatr it that?
<maxamillion> ffxr: you might want to think about trying out DreamLinux (not to discourage you from Xubuntu, but DreamLinux has Xfce and a "dock")
<rmd_> ffxr, *shrug* i use gdesklets for the launcher app and for the desktop clock.  i noticed zero performance drop and the download, dependencies included, was not that great.
<maxamillion> ffxr: http://www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/index.html
<ffxr> oh.. maxamillion, i just set spent, the last couple of weeks setting up AMD64 xubuntu.. so m not reaslly ready to change just yet..
<maxamillion> rmd_: yeah ... enlightenment17
<maxamillion> ffxr: oh ok ... well lemme get you a tutorial on how to get it on Xubuntu then
<ffxr> thanks for the link tho.. ll have a look over it...
<rmd_> i notice that dreamlinux screenshots make use of the xfce4 compositor
<ffxr> k rmd_ what other features does that gdesklets have ? i do like the look of it.. but that g at the front always put me off...
<maxamillion> ffxr: here is a screenshot of dreamlinux http://dreamlinux.incubadora.fapesp.br/portal/arquivos/desktop.jpg
<maxamillion> rmd_: yeah its running xfce4.4 and has "real" compositing
<rmd_> ffxr, the best thing to do is just download the package and try it out.  you can always autoremove the app and the dependencies later.  i like that it has an extremely functional "shell" that you can use to browse desklets and manipulate them.  gdesklets are more configurable and more interactive than adesklets.
<maxamillion> there isn't an e17 package
* maxamillion double checks that claim
<ffxr> maxamillion, yeah i like that dock.. so dreamlinux is built upon xfce.. so it should be relatively simple to get it on xubuntu..
<ffxr> i dont mind building from source
<rmd_> maxamillion, yeah.  i used it for a little bit to make things purdy, but then the performance decrease got to me, as well as the fact that vlc would stop displaying correctly if i brought another window to the front.. and a gazillion other annoyances.
<maxamillion> rmd_: i think the enlightenment package in the repos is e16 though
<maxamillion> ffxr: ok
<maxamillion> ffxr: http://technofreakatchennai.wordpress.com/2006/11/19/e17-on-ubuntu-a-brief-enlightenment/
<ffxr> yeah ok thanks rmd_  ll might well come back to gdesklets.. i could never get them adesklets to work...
<rmd_> ffxr, what you do mean you couldn't get them to work?
<ffxr> right max, ll have a look at that now.. thanks.. so that dock is called enlightenment
<maxamillion> ffxr: well, the dock is called engage ... its part of the enlightenment17 environment
<ffxr> i dunno rmd_ .. it was that long ago.. just remember them being a pain to config..
<maxamillion> ffxr: but i don't know of any other way of getting engage without e17
<rmd_> ffxr, i'm not sure what you're talking about.  i just ran the .pl, tested it, and registered it.
<ffxr> ok.. maxamillion..  thanks.. ll have a wonder round the enlightment site and that see what my options are...
<ffxr> rmd_ not to worry.. u reckon gdesklets is better anyway..? dont know if i would be bothered with desklets anyway... i dont really see how fucntional they are..
<ffxr> is there quick access to RSS feeds with gdesklets?
<maxamillion> ffxr: don't bother with desklets ... i tried em' ... they look cool for a day or two and then get boring
<maxamillion> ffxr: yeah
<rmd_> ffxr, for what it's worth i can't get the damn launcher to work right now in gdesklets.
<rmd_> ffxr, yeah, there's like seventeen of them
<ffxr> hahahh... right i see if i can get dock up.. first anyway...
<ffxr> thanks for the nudges fella.. appreciated : )
<ffxr> fellas* ; )
<oops> one question, do I need to be hooked via ethernet for this command?
<oops> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rmd_> oops, you need to be connected to the internet, i believe
<oops> or when installing Rutil, it says: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<oops> to solve dependencies
<oops> again, I must be connected?
<maxamillion> oops: yes
<rmd_> you need to be connected to solve dependencies, yes
<rmd_> any time you use apt-get install, you need to be connected
<kalikiana> or you use the install cd ;)
<ffxr> its on the cd them packages
<kalikiana> synaptic has a way to add the cd to the sources
<oops> so in those to cases, essential linux-headers and libgtk2.0 I just need the live CD/install cd?
<rmd_> okayokay
<rmd_> yeah
<rmd_> you can do it that way
<oops> what do I have to type to get them then? apt-get?
<rmd_> oops, only if the package is present on the cd
<oops> hum, how do I know that? ^^'
<rmd_> oops, if you're trying to upgrade something, or install something not present on the cd, then you need to be connected
<maxamillion> ok ... i gotta run to class ... bbl
<oops> I'm trying to install Rutil, and it has those dependencies
<rmd_> oops, you add the cd to your possible sources (using synaptic) and then you try to install it.  if you're not connected and the cd is in, it's not on the cd.  alternatively, there may be a list somewhere of all the packages on the cd.
<ffxr> im not sure libgtk2.0  is on the cd.. build-essential is definately on the alternate cd...
<oops> "if you're not connected and the cd is in, it's not on the cd" if im not connected to what? O.o the cd as possible source in synaptic? or internet?
<rmd_> if you add the cd to your list of possible sources
<rmd_> and try to install with the cd in place
<rmd_> BUT you are not connected to the internet
<rmd_> you will not be able to install anything that is NOT on the cd.  i think i'm just making an ass of myself, overcomplicating the obvious
<oops> not, I kinda got this time xD
<oops> got it*
<oops> do you know if libgtk2.0 is in the cd?
<kalikiana> it is
<oops> ok thanks
<kalikiana> as xubuntu is 'based' on gtk ;)
<oops> so instead of using those two command lines, I just go to synaptic, use the CD as on of the sources, install those two dependencies
<oops> and go on with the Rutil installation
<oops> did I missed anything?
<kalikiana> no, that's it.
<kalikiana> of course you can still use either apt-get or synaptic. :)
<kalikiana> only I don't remember how to add the cd as a source via apt.
<oops> great!
<rmd_> hmm
<ffxr> software sources -> third party -> add cdrom
<ComputerHermit> how do I get xubuntu
<ComputerHermit> from source
<ComputerHermit> apt-get?
<R[school] ndom> the entire distro from source?
<R[school] ndom> why would you want to do a thing like that?
<kalikiana> ComputerHermit, The only reasonable thing I could imagine would be to apt-get all the source files of the available packages and compiling them manually. However that still sounds strange.
<ComputerHermit> hahahah
<kalikiana> Seriously, consider Lunar Linux or Gentoo.
* kalikiana squeezes CompuerHermit's head with his bare hands.
<ComputerHermit> hahahah   http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Lunar+Linux+or+Gentoo.&btnG=Google+Search
<R[a] ndom> they're search results
<R[a] ndom> most searches give them
<rmd_> anyone else in here use conky?
<oops> hum, about ubuntu to xubuntu
<oops> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<oops> I believed someone asked for this
<oops-bath> bbl
<R[a] ndom> bubble bath!
<Dame> Im trying to boot xubuntu on a pretty low computer, pentium 1 but i cant get into fluxbox. When I try to boot ubuntu it freezes at gnome logging screen but fluxbox cant get loaded. I get blank black screen. I tried safe graphic mode too, not working. What else can i try?
<TheSheep> Dame: alt+f1 to get to console and then log in and start X server manually
<followmath> What command I have to do to compile my kernel and check modules loaded?
<followmath> I have Xubuntu 6.06 dapper
<Dame> TheSheep, im getting out of memory. 64mb ram arent enough to boot?
<TheSheep> Dame: no
<TheSheep> Dame: for normal operation you'd need at least 96MB
<TheSheep> Dame: for doing anything advanced, 128MB
<TheSheep> Dame: you can try making a larger swap partition, but it will still be slow
<ffxr> i like the look of this enlightenment.. looks like a bit of a bitch to setup tho. does it work with beryl & is it easy to uninstall, anyone?
<TheSheep> ffxr: try asking on #enlightenment :)
<ffxr> now theres an idea.. thanks TheSheep : )
<Dame> TheSheep, how do i make larger swap before i install the actual system?
<TheSheep> Dame: install from the alternate cd
<TheSheep> Dame: it requires much less memory
<rmd_> conky windows and xfce4 desktop windows do not play nice together
<slow-motion> bye
<magic_ninja> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<rmd_> magic_ninja, it happensa
<magic_ninja> so i g2 reconfigure everything
<rmd_> just run that command
<rmd_> its all automatic
<rmd_> and it wont mess up your settings
<rmd_> just fix whatever happened when synaptic/dpkg was interrupted
<magic_ninja> ohh crap, i ran dpkg-reconfigure -a instead
<magic_ninja> lol
* maxamillion is back
<oops-bath> does anyone here worked with Rutil before?
<maxamillion> never heard of it
<maxamillion> what is it?
<BFTD> !rutil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rutil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oops-bath> Rutil is the graphical driver program for Ralink wireless cards
<oops-bath> I'd just like to know if it's equal to the Windows version of the driver (that came with the card itself)
<ffxr> hey maxamillion, does that enlightnenment work with beryl ok.. and see that script on that site... if i dont like, is it easy to remove e17 cleanly...
<maxamillion> ffxr: technically you have to choose either enlightenment or beryl because they are both window managers, you might be able to pull of running engage (the dock app that is part of enlightenment) along with beryl
<maxamillion> but i don't know for sure
<tonyyarusso> Xubuntu seems to have the ability to do desktop icons in Feisty, but I seem to remember that was not always the case.  Does it in Dapper, or is an add-on like IDesk necessary?
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: dapper and edgy can do desktop icons
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Sweet, don't need to worry about that then.  However, why is it that if I make a desktop icon in XFCE, and then switch back to Gnome, the icon is HUGE ?
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: the way each one handles icons ... i don't know for sure
<tonyyarusso> k
<assasukasse> hi everyone, is there someone that installed compiz on xubuntu herd5?
<assasukasse> yesterday i tried xubuntu on edgy, but compiz didn't work
<Kasplatt> how do I get themes working properly ? when I change it it just changes some icons and the colors
<maxamillion> assasukasse: i ran beryl on edgy flawlessly but it got annoying so i uninstalled it
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: you log out and log back in? ... it might just not be refreshing everything
<assasukasse> maxamillion: i find beryl extremely annoying that's why i choose compiz :D
<Kasplatt> okay.
<maxamillion> assasukasse: ah ... well i have no clue
<assasukasse> :)
<Kasplatt> it still won't change extremely much :/
<Kasplatt> just changes color and some icons
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: hmmm... i really don't know what to tell you, i don't alter my themes much (barely ever)
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, xubuntu ?
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: yup
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, screenie ?
<pleia2> Kasplatt: what do you want to change?
<Kasplatt> allmost everything
<pleia2> Kasplatt: changing borders on windows and stuff is not handled by themes much, that's under Settings > Window Manger > Style
<pleia2> in XFCE there are "Themes" and "Styles"
<Kasplatt> pleia2, that doesn't change the panel bars or anyhting... just some buttons
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: uploading screenie now ... just a moment
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, kay, thanks :)
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: http://www.swooh.com/~adam/workHDscreenshot.png <--that's my work machine (the one i am sitting at now)
<pleia2> Kasplatt: you're at this screen, right? http://princessleia.com/temp/styles.jpg
<Kasplatt> pleia2, yes
<pleia2> odd
<pleia2> what version of xubuntu?
<Kasplatt> pleia2, it changes the border of the "folders/frame" but it doesn't change the "panels" if you know what I mean
<Kasplatt> edgy
<pleia2> ah
<Kasplatt> maxamillion, I don't like the way that looks. :P
<maxamillion> Kasplatt: to each their own
<pleia2> Kasplatt: I might just suggest working with more themes and styles, I think many of the default ones don't make the drastic changes you're looking for
<Kasplatt> exactly
<Kasplatt> pleia2, I've tried 2 downloaded ones... don't change alot
<Kasplatt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM <--- want it to look something like that.
<Kasplatt> brb
<jffmriii> hello al
<jffmriii> anyone here from ubuntu chicago
<maxamillion> not i
<posingaspopular> jffmriii: yes
<posingaspopular> why arent you in #ubuntu-chicago?
<posingaspopular> .... okay....
* posingaspopular is confused by the question
<Lord_Maynoth> Does installing xubuntu-desktop add to your ram usage if you reboot?
<Lord_Maynoth> I've got plenty of hard drive space
<assasukasse> Lord_Maynoth: no of course
<Lord_Maynoth> oh thats awesome!
<Lord_Maynoth> so in theory
<Lord_Maynoth> I could install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu also
<Lord_Maynoth> and it would just take extra hard drive space and not ram?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth: kde takes more resources than both gnome and xfce, so more ram would be needed
<tute666> Lord_Maynoth: yes, you dont actually have both things running at the same time
<tute666> xfce and kde are mutually exclusive in runtime
<Lord_Maynoth> cool
<Lord_Maynoth> I was wondering how that worked
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth: I don't think it's sensible to install both gnome and kde myself
<Lord_Maynoth> why?
<tute666> Lord_Maynoth:  basically, the login screen runs the dektop you choose
<tute666> grazie: ive got:  xfce, fluxbox, ubuntu, enlightenment
<tute666> plus gnome with enlightenment, gnome with xfwm
<Lord_Maynoth> I would like to install kde, xfce and gnome
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<tute666> Lord_Maynoth: go batshit if you have the disk space
<tute666> eventually you'll only use one or two
<Lord_Maynoth> hhahaha
<tute666> plus, a few apps from some desktop specific packages are great
<tute666> k3b for burning, or amarok for music
<Lord_Maynoth> I like nerolinux
<Lord_Maynoth> myself
<Lord_Maynoth> even though its closed source
<tute666> never tried
<Lord_Maynoth> I will prolly go with k3b when it gets more stable
<Lord_Maynoth> it only makes coasters
<Lord_Maynoth> on my rig :C
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth: k3b ain't going to get any more stable than it already is...you have another problem
<tute666> yup.  the backend is failing, not k3b
<Lord_Maynoth> never had an issue on nero for windows
<Lord_Maynoth> or nerolinux
<Lord_Maynoth> me shrugs
<Lord_Maynoth> I am really having fun
<Lord_Maynoth> learning how to compile stuff
<Lord_Maynoth> I always hate running out of date software
<Kasplatt> does VMware use a *lot* of the CPU ?
<Kasplatt> and what is the other one called ?
<Lord_Maynoth> I do something neat
<Lord_Maynoth> instead of VMware
<Kasplatt> what ?
<Lord_Maynoth> I built a older win2k box
<Lord_Maynoth> 512mb ram
<Lord_Maynoth> 1700+
<Kasplatt> Lord_Maynoth, another PC ?
<Lord_Maynoth> and I installed VNC (remote desktop) software
<Kasplatt> lol
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<Lord_Maynoth> it works
<Lord_Maynoth> over my lan its fast
<Kasplatt> okay, nice :P
<Lord_Maynoth> its a lot faster than vmware ever would be
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<Kasplatt> Lord_Maynoth, There is another one. What is it called ? not VMware but the other one
<Lord_Maynoth> do I need to install anything else besides xubuntu-desktop
<Lord_Maynoth> I can't remember
<Lord_Maynoth> I don't mess with it
<Lord_Maynoth> there is one built into the kernel
<Kasplatt> I installed xUbuntu ixxx (don't remember the numbers)
<Lord_Maynoth> 2.6.20.1
<rmd_> just so everyone knows
<rmd_> if you use the "minimized applications" option for the xfce desktop
<rmd_> AND you use conky
<rmd_> you need to set it as a derivative or whatever
<rmd_> override
<rmd_> or, it will piss you off to no end for quite some time
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here running xfce 4.4.0
<Lord_Maynoth> how do you think it compares in functionality to the current version of gnome in edgy
<Jester45> its called qemu
<Jester45> and they both use more ram and cpu than the real thing
<rmd_> Lord_Maynoth, besides being about a gazillion times fast?
<rmd_> faster*
<Jester45> Lord_Maynoth: you mixing DE there
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<rmd_> i need a timer app...
<rmd_> sigh
<rmd_> why are the only teatimer apps listed for kde or gnome?  i know the devs have at least *heard* of gtk
<Jester45> gnome uses gtk lots
<ffxr> ive just burnt a dvd with my dvd recorder, is their anything i need for me to have a look at it.. in ubuntu.. K3B is throwing out strange info's
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> need some help
<odat> i was upgrading and the power went out
<Jester45> ffxr: look at it? just put it in the drive
<odat> now when i try to start up even in recovery mode in hangs as soon as the console font loads
<Jester45> odat: what were you upgrading
<odat> to feisty
<odat> i succesfully did it on two other machines
<odat> it seems something broke with the console font
<Jester45> ok
<ffxr> jester45 aye it just sits there doing nathin.. doesnt mount afaik.. nathin..
<Jester45> ffxr: no icon on the screen?
<Jester45> odat: looks like you did break somthing
<ffxr> nope Jester45 maybe its an incompatibilty of some type.. ..
<Jester45> ffxr: what did you burn? iso? dvd video? data?
<odat> how do i get around the console font loading
<odat> and or how do i get to the command line
<ffxr> jester45 a dvd recorder one that sits under a tv..
<Jester45> odat: when does it crash?
<Jester45> ffxr: so video then
<ffxr> aye dvd video.. is it a codec m missing then.. Jester45
<odat> Jester45, setting up console font and keymap
<Jester45> it should show an icon unless its a blank drive
<Jester45> ffxr: no codecs needed to look at the dvd now to play it you might need some
* j1m1 says hello
<rmd_> ffxr, which media player?
<j1m1> brb
<Jester45> odat: im not sure can you get to the gdm?
<Jester45> hi
<odat> Jester45, nope
<ffxr> right.. right Jester45.. naw i can get any info out of it at all .. i tried opening it in gxine...
<rmd_> ffxr, install vlc
<Jester45> rmd_: he cant even see the disc
<rmd_> oh
<rmd_> it doesn't mount or something?
<Jester45> rmd_: and mplayer is better
<ffxr> i have, just treid that.. it just sits there n all vlc i mean.. rmd_
<rmd_> Jester45, vlc owns it to def
<Jester45> no way vlc doesnt have anything over mplayer
<rmd_> ffxr, did you install the css libs?
<Jester45> its gui... lower quailty playback...
<ffxr> hmmm no.. what css this rmd_
<rmd_> lower quality my heiny
<cycro> hello
<Jester45> hi
<ffxr> maybe my problem is my dvd recorder or my cheaop dvds..
<cycro> can anybody help me setup printer sharing from xubnutu to xp?
<rmd_> ffxr, it's probably
<odat> any hints?
<ffxr> samba odat
<cycro> im following this tutorial
<cycro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<cycro> but im stuck
<odat> ffxr, nope
<ffxr> haha sorry.. im lookin at this window wrong...
<Jester45> ffxr:  odat is having a problem of upgrading from edgy to fiest and a power failure stopped said proccess
<Jester45> and now he cant boot
<ffxr> ahhh Jester45 i c.. ve enough of my own problems , tbh tbf
<ffxr> ; )
<ffxr> so wheres you problem with that howto cycro?
<SkippyX> Question: I just picked up a Dell Latitude cpi 300 XT (300 Mhz P2, 96 - soon to be 128 megs - RAM, 30 gig hdd). It's intended use is as an internet appliance (dial-up at home - broadband unattainable - wifi hotspots about in town). Can the lappy handle xubuntu?
<cycro> ffxr, its here: Also set which TCP port that the printer system will accept connections on. In Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) and Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) add this line under the Network Options part of the file (somewhere around line 420)
<cycro> my file has like 32 lines
<ffxr> do u have the  Listen 127.0.0.1:631 line?
<cycro> um
<cycro> # Only listen for connections from the local machine.
<cycro> Listen 631
<cycro> Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<cycro> ok
<cycro> my main problem is that i cant connect from my windows box
<cycro> it says i need a user name and password
<cycro> but i never set one
<rmd_> what's that package with the scary name for mp3 support and all that?
<ffxr> have you tried ur normal ubuntu password.. ?
#xubuntu 2007-03-08
<grazie> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cycro> yes
<ffxr> right hang on there, i have an XP VM and i havent set a printer up on it yet.. ll follow this howto now & see if i get stuck n all.. gimme 5
<cycro> kk thx
<ffxr> cycro what did you put in for your location portion? can you pastebin it? its probably your problem in there..
<ffxr> http://pastebin.ca/
<cycro> ok
<cycro> wait
<cycro> http://pastebin.ca/385630
<grazie> SkippyX: with 128M ram that machine should be fine, 96M of ram is about the minimum
<cycro> ffxr, http://pastebin.ca/385630
<cycro> any success?
<adhama> This is a super newb question...(Maybe cuz I downloaded ubuntu last Wednesday) But what package do I need to connect wirelessly? I have a laptop and a linksys notebook adapter. 802.11b
<maxamillion> !wifi | adhama
<ubotu> adhama: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adhama> cool, thanks
<maxamillion> adhama: anytime :)
<cycro> brb, food
<ffxr> cycro, are you there? right comment out this line # Browsing Off .. and connect the printer by browsering to it...
<ffxr> cycro what subnet is your XP machine one, what IP address is it.. mine work here..
<ffxr> forget about that browsing thing.... i have samba set up.. i dont think youll be able to browse the way i did...
<ffxr> so what subnet is you xp machine on...?
<cycro> ffxr, sorry about that, i was eating
<cycro> ffxr, my subnet is 192.168.0.*
<maxamillion> cycro: i don't think that is what ffxr wanted .... what is the subnet mask?
<cycro> oh
<maxamillion> i could be wrong though
<cycro> er
<maxamillion> i haven't been here for the whole convo
<cycro> lol
* maxamillion assumes your subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
<cycro> wats the subnet mask again?
<cycro> yeah
<cycro> its always like that
<ffxr> cycro do an ipconfig on your xp machine
<ffxr> what ip address is it?
<cycro> its 255.255.255.0
<cycro> its
<maxamillion> cycro: no, its not always ... that's just default ;)
<cycro> 192.168.0.105
<cycro> maxamillion, ok :P
<ffxr> right i dunno whats wrong then... try changing Allow From 192.168.0.* to Allow From All
<ffxr> not very secure.. but lets get the thing to work..
<cycro> mm alright
<cycro> shud i take out Deny From All?
<ffxr> naw it doesnt matter, the allow will overide..
<cycro> oh ok
<ffxr> then restart cups sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<ffxr> then try the connect in xp..
<cycro> gime a few mins
<ffxr> k.. maxamillion how secure will that leave his printer, do u know.. its no biggy is it really... for an internal network?
<ffxr> supppose its hard for u to get ur head round what were at here ; )
<cycro> if i allow from all, it will let anybody passing by my house to print
<cycro> because my router has no encryption :P
<ffxr> hahahah ... let me think about that.. lets see if we can get it to work first...
<ffxr> u could try.. just limiting it to the xp address , 192.168.0.105 i dont know why that wildcard isnt working i had the same problem here..
<cycro> hm
<cycro> yeah
<cycro> same problem
<cycro> says i need a user name and pass
<ffxr> did you restart cups?
<cycro> yes
<ffxr> right se e the line below # Default authentication type, when authentication is required..
<ffxr> ?
<ffxr> change that to AuthType None
<cycro> kk
<ffxr> might be AuthType Basic atm ..
<cycro> it is
<ffxr> yeah change it..
<cycro> done
<cycro> retarting
<cycro> restarting*
<cycro> uh
<cycro> brb
<ffxr> i tried setting it to just my xp machines ip.. doesnt work.. seems to need that Allow From All
<cycro> ok
<cycro> not i get "Windows cannot get to the printer"
<ffxr> u sure you got the address right?
<cycro> yeah
<ffxr> did cups start ok?
<cycro> well
<cycro> it restartd ok
<cycro> op
<cycro> now when i click Printing
<cycro> it says "CUPS server cannot be starteD"
<cycro> no wait
<ffxr> on your ubuntu machine?
<cycro> cannot be contacted*
<cycro> yes
<cycro> reboot ?
<ffxr> no!
<cycro> lol
<ffxr> probably a speeling mistake or something in that cups.conf file..
<ffxr> right back up that cups file somewhere & use mine.. i think they can be identical...
<cycro> uh
<ffxr> http://pastebin.ca/385675
<tute666> definitely a spelling mistake
<tute666> ignore me, i've just had a bottle of wine
<ffxr> hhaha nice : )
<tute666> especially the wine.
<ffxr> fuck i thought i was getting some moral support there
<tute666> argentina rocks for wine
<ffxr> its a while since i had a drink now, b4 christmas
<ffxr> cycro, whwre are we up to there?
<cycro> ffxr, im backing up the cups file
<ffxr> k
<cycro> crap
<cycro> it copies the numbers
<cycro> as well?
<cycro> i havae to delete each line number
<ffxr> what numbers.. ahh shit.. letmesse
<cycro> well when i view it
<cycro> each line is numbere
<cycro> d
<cycro> wait
<cycro> scratch that
<cycro> no
<cycro> un scratch it
<cycro> it copies the line number as well-_-
<ffxr> http://pastebin.ca/385681
<cycro> Oh
<cycro> u gota go underneath
<cycro> rofl
<ffxr> ah well.. whatever .. m only new to that pastebin melarkey meself
<cycro> lol
<ffxr> aye its grand from the lower textbox
<cycro> yea
<cycro> lol
<cycro> ok done
<cycro> restart..
<cycro> ok
<cycro> now brb
<cycro> omfg
<cycro> no
<ffxr> what still the user/pass?
<cycro> no
<cycro> cant connect
<cycro> shud i make it a network printer?
<ffxr> try browsing for it.. i think you have the address wrong..
<cycro> i put
<ffxr> whats the name of your printer?
<cycro> http://192.168.0.104:631/printers/Stylus-Photo-R220
<ffxr> so ur ip is correct & ur sure thats the exact name of your printer?
<cycro> yes
<cycro> maybe i have to do port forwarding
<ffxr> naw.. dont think so.. unless you have a firewall on your xp machine?
<cycro> windwos firewall
<ffxr> turn of the firewall.. but i dont think that what it is.. it  worth a shot..
<ffxr> just a mo..
<cycro> k brb
<ffxr> just get it to work.. we'll tidy things up.. after ..
<vidd_laptop> anyone have a moment to assist with a wifi issue? (i already been to the wiki page...followed the instructions, no joy)
<ffxr> shout.. ll see if i can ..
<vidd_laptop> i followed the instructions, but still get access point "invalid"
<cycro> IT WORKS
<ffxr> yeah.. nice one eventually..
<cycro> thank you
<ffxr> what chipset is in that NIC vidd_laptop?
<vidd_laptop> I know the mac address of the wireless connection on the router....
<vidd_laptop> BCM43xx
<ffxr> cycro.. do u know how let that ip & port throught that firewall...?
<cycro> ffxr, thank you
<vidd_laptop> 4306 to be precise
<cycro> yes
<cycro> that wasnt my problem
<cycro> my problem was i had the name wrong
<ffxr> Yeah Told ye.. didnt i ; -p
<vidd_laptop> D'OH
<cycro> -_-
<cycro> it was /printerS with an s
<ffxr> righgt vidd_laptop how did you install your NIC drivers?
<vidd_laptop> and the holmer award goes to....(just kidding)
* vidd_laptop used the bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ffxr> cycro do a search round the forums bout that Allow from all thing.. it doesnt seem to work by limiting it.. to 198.168.0.* maybe you could experiment yourself.. i dont think its a big deal anyway..
<cycro> ffxr, alright thanks
<ffxr> i dont them drivers.. vidd_laptop.. whooese the manufacture..
<vidd_laptop> it SEAMS to be working (the stupid light is on nonstop) but it seams to just not be able to ID my router
<vidd_laptop> Broadcomm
<cycro> ffxr, i limited the Allow from all to Allow from 192.168.0.105 (my xp box)
<ffxr> yeah i had a similar issue as a matter of fact... i had to reinstall the kernel modules.. how did you install the drivers.. ? was a just work job or did you have to manually cinstall something?
<ffxr> does it wrok cycro?
<cycro> ffxr, gona try
<ffxr> restart cups...
<ffxr> i tried it on mine.. didnt work.. dunno whats up wi it..
<maxamillion> cups is a pain
<vidd_laptop> ffxr, i sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<cycro> ffxr, it works
<vidd_laptop> then ran the script provided in the wiki
<ffxr> hahah we'll there u go..
<ffxr> gone fires a link to that script pls... vidd_laptop
<ffxr> it was probably that browse off.. that sorted it cycro.. tho why the FUCK doesnt it work on mine..
<vidd_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<ffxr> m not that bothered anyway.. free printing round my street
<vidd_laptop> wow...language?
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> the script is:
<vidd_laptop> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<ffxr> yeah i see that.. does the whole howto work.. ok? are u using encryption on the netwwrok?
<vidd_laptop> yes...i use encryption
<ffxr> mmm maybe we could turn that off for a while... ?
<vidd_laptop> but i have the network-admin set up correctly
<vidd_laptop> mmmm] 
<vidd_laptop> then the othe 6 pc's in the house wont work
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<ffxr> ha.. right ...
<vidd_laptop> i dont want to boot ppl off
<ffxr> got ya.. : )
<vidd_laptop> they mad at me anyway for firing M$ in the first place
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: long time no speak
<vidd_laptop> especially the old lady......
* maxamillion is leaving ... getting off work
<maxamillion> laters
<vidd_laptop> *wave* max
<ffxr> what kernel are you using vidd_laptop
<ffxr> ?
<vidd_laptop> currently, 2.6.10-9
<vidd_laptop> currently, 2.6.20-9
<vidd_laptop> sorry...cant type tonight
<vidd_laptop> but i went all the way back to dapper default and it STILL wouldnt work
<vidd_laptop> i have the ssid broadcast enabled on the router so the wireless SHOULD be able to see it
<ffxr> did u see this line.." If/when Ubuntu do a kernel upgrade to 2.6.17 or later you MUST use wl_apsta.o (the script does that). The new module does not have the invalid AP bug. To obtain the wl_apsta.o visit [WWW]  http://svit.epfl.ch/stuff/wl_apsta.o. (From the bcm43xx team). The latest firmware package contains this driver."
<vidd_laptop> yes....and i used thier script to load it
<ffxr> i had issues with my wireless nic when i compiled my own kernel.. to 1.6.20-1
<ffxr> 2*
<ffxr> i had to use cvs drivers from serialmonkey.. (for ralink just)
<ffxr> its your kernel.. i bet.. wonder if theres is anytjhing on broadcomms site or anywhere about the later kernels..
<vidd_laptop> is there a way to SPECIFY the access point?
<ffxr> yeah you can.. but it doesnt work.. ve been on a similar road to you .. let me check the command.. suppose its worth a try..
* vidd_laptop has the MAC address of the wifi on his router
<ffxr> yeah,,.
<vidd_laptop> how do you specify the access point?
<ffxr> with something like: iwconfig eth0 ap 00:60:1D:01:23:45
<ffxr> i dont use now of them guis..
<ffxr> now = nonw
<ffxr> now = none
<ffxr> ; )
<ffxr> mate i dunno.. i am still sure.. its some thing to do with the kernel modules & the 2.6.20 kernel..
<vidd_laptop> but i even formated and installed 2.6.17-? that came with edgy, and still no luck
<ffxr> 2.6.16 comes with edgy.. did u do the upgrade to 2.6.27 that comes with the updates..?
<ffxr> 2.6.17
<ffxr> my typing sheesh : \
<vidd_laptop> ....
<ffxr> on google it say invalid .. means your key is invalid..
<vidd_laptop> i always install a command line system, get the updates, then run xubuntu-desktop
<ffxr> k.. : )
<vidd_laptop> i copy pasted it....
<vidd_laptop> it CANT be wrong
<ffxr> how long is it..? i know there is some issue with long keys..
<vidd_laptop> =/
<ffxr> calm down there fella..
<vidd_laptop> im not mad
<vidd_laptop> im confused
<vidd_laptop> 26 digits
<ffxr> so thats that ruled out, i think that key problems starts if its longer than 32 bits...
<ffxr> is it feisty your on?
<cycro> ffxr, thanks again
<cycro> lates
<vidd_laptop> currently...yes
<ffxr> well... m drawing a blank fella..
* vidd_laptop is getting a bruise on his forehead......
<vidd_laptop> =] 
* vidd_laptop is getting ready to call up HP and ask them if they have linux-freindy wifi's for this Compaq Presario 2200
<ffxr> hhaha i spent 36 figuring out an issue on my rt61 card.. so
<ffxr> i would try and find out if it an WPA thing...
<ffxr> afaik invalid means your wifi card isnt being authenticated by your router#
<vidd_laptop> =[
<vidd_laptop> hmmmm....the frequency looks like it might be off.....
<vidd_laptop> the router is set to channel 6 (2.437GHz) and my iwconfig says the card is looking at 2.484GHz.....
<vidd_laptop> that WOULD cause an issue....right?
<ffxr> yeah maybe.. dont be getting your hoeps up thio : )
<vidd_laptop> lol
<ffxr> iwconfig eth0 freq 2.422G
<ffxr> theree is commands in there to change it..
<ffxr> i guess you could change the freq & try another scan..
<ffxr> i think u can change the channel as well..
<ffxr> but i warn you , this has a while ring to things i tried with my NIC, before i got CVS dkernel modules from somewhere..
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> the true linux motto:
<vidd_laptop> hack till it hurt...i mean WORKS
<Prisoner_> hello there
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Prisoner_
<vidd_laptop> ffxr, now im on the right channel.....i was on channel 14 B4...now im on channel 6 (like im supposed to be)
<Prisoner_> think I got Java working, finally
<vidd_laptop> lol
<Eagle_101> Are there any Gnome related apps that are commonly used in xfce?
<ffxr> hahh coolio.. so vidd_laptop.. ... u reckon ur a bit closer then?
<vidd_laptop> ha...if only
<ffxr> Eagle_101, why do u ask?
<ffxr> ; ) vidd_laptop
<Eagle_101> ffxr, just wondering as I've been using xfce and was wondering if any of the apps were based on it in any way.
<OMGLAZERS> Hey can anyone tell me if it's possible to enable sudo priviliges in the file manager so I can copy and move w/o using the terminal (using Thunar that came w/ xubuntu)
<Prisoner_> I've run KDE apps on Xubuntu, haven't tried anything designed for gnome yet
<ffxr> i dunno.. i use one app from gnome a dock called AWN
<ffxr> xfce ubuntu has a few gnome libraries.., ijn there by default anyway.., doesnt it?
<vidd_laptop> OMGLAZERS, yes...in terminal, type sudo thunar
<OMGLAZERS> vidd_laptop, Ok, is that only for 15 minutes or is that perminant for the session?
<vidd_laptop> OMGLAZERS, so far as ive seen, it is for as long as the session(s) last.....
<OMGLAZERS> vidd_laptop, Thank you very much :)
* vidd_laptop has often had 2 sessions open
<vidd_laptop> 2 terminals, both with sudo thunar
<vidd_laptop> makes it easier to copy files that way =] 
<vidd_laptop> of course you COULD always just enable login as root.....
<vidd_laptop> but as it is VERY unsecure, i will not instruct in open channel
<Prisoner_> running as root can be dangerous
<OMGLAZERS> vidd_laptop, Honestly though; if someone wants to hack my poor lil desktop w/o a single valuable thing on it, they can feel free :P
<OMGLAZERS> Prisoner_, Yea I know
* OMGLAZERS doesnt run as root
<Prisoner_> neither do I
<OMGLAZERS> brb gotta log for a second. Thanks for the help vidd
<ffxr> oh go on be a devil ; )
<vidd_laptop> OMGLAZERS, if youREALLY want me to install a porn server on your home machine....
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Prisoner_> lol
<vidd_laptop> the FBI and homeland security can knock down YOUR door
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<OMGLAZERS> Back
<vidd_laptop> OMGLAZERS, if youREALLY want me to install a porn server on your home machine....
<vidd_laptop> the FBI and homeland security can knock down YOUR door
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<OMGLAZERS> Sorry I really screwed something up.. I used the mouse-click choosing to kill something
<OMGLAZERS> O_O
<OMGLAZERS> Whats the name of the process of my desktop? I accidently killed it
<vidd_laptop> go ahead....run as root
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> xfwm4
* OMGLAZERS is an idiot;
<OMGLAZERS> I know :P
<OMGLAZERS> Im new to linux, what can I say
<OMGLAZERS> At least im trying
<vidd_laptop> no worries
<vidd_laptop> just dont let me catch ya running as root
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> some guy acually thought i was KIDDING
<OMGLAZERS> Great now it tells me one is running
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<OMGLAZERS> My damn desktop
<Prisoner_> I'll never run as root believe me, I'm a Linux noob but I know better
<vidd_laptop> Prisoner_, then yer a newb...not a noob
<vidd_laptop> there is a difference
<Prisoner_> I'm newer at this than I thought<grin>
<Prisoner_> I just learned I can play MP3s
<vidd_laptop> no-one ADMITS to being a N00b
<vidd_laptop> (noob is a dirogitory, while newb is a developmental stage)\
<Prisoner_> lol
* vidd_laptop is seriously thinking about ordering a replacement wifi card for this lappy
<vidd_laptop> preferably a NON-BCMxxx
<ffxr> : )
<vidd_laptop> broadcom socks almost as much as M$
<Prisoner_> I wrote an article for my PC usergroup newsletter aobut Xubuntu, they are going to pulish it in the April edition
<vidd_laptop> cool
<Prisoner_> we have around 2000 members, maybe the OS will get a boost in this area
<vidd_laptop> Prisoner_, is it an online article?
<vidd_laptop> wb omglazers
<omglazers> yea. So.
<omglazers> I fucked up :D
<Prisoner_> the club has a Linux special interest group, they seem to be big into Xandros
<Prisoner_> the newsletter is only online for members
<omglazers> It wouldn't start the xfwm4
<omglazers> And so I just killed the current xfwm4 process, figuring I could restart it..
<vidd_laptop> !language | omglazers
<ubotu> omglazers: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<omglazers> Whoops sorry =-o
<omglazers> Frustrated and didn't realize. Long day at the hospital.
<omglazers> My bad :(
<vidd_laptop> no worries
<Prisoner_> right now just chatting online listeing to MP3s on Xubuntu
<omglazers> Anyways, I killed xfwm4, and it threw me to a blank blue. I went into a tty, logged in, but im unable to run startx or xfwm4; both wont work I think
<omglazers> If I kill the sessions at the main login, will it reset the problems?
<Prisoner_> did you try to install the new XFCE?
<omglazers> Nope Prisoner_
<Prisoner_> me neither, still trying to get the hang of this thing
<omglazers> Wait, do you mean 6.10?
<omglazers> I do have 6.10
<Prisoner_> there's a new version of XFCE 4.4 out
<vidd_laptop> omglazers, kill xfdesktop
<vidd_laptop> then you SHOULD be able to restart it
<vidd_laptop> (or just reboot)
<Prisoner_> bbl
<omglazers> vidd_laptop: Run that in a tty?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<vidd_laptop> what is your issue?
<vidd_laptop> ...what problem are you having
<vidd_laptop> (asking what is your issue sounds bad)
<omglazers> I killed xfwm4 and now when I log in, my desktop and xfce is gone
<vidd_laptop> so you already rebooted?
<omglazers> Yea, i've hit restart on my computer's front
<omglazers> I won't lie
<omglazers> I don't know if there's a terminal restart command aside from ctrlaltdel
<vidd_laptop> yes...sudo reboot
<omglazers> And I tried starting a new session and I dont know if I did it right because I would think a new session would work
<omglazers> ok lemme try that
<omglazers> Sorry. Super newb :(
<omglazers> I would be glad to get back in and look it up but I have no desktop to even do that :)
<vidd_laptop> lol
<omglazers> 'restart - command not found' ?
<vidd_laptop> REBOOT
<omglazers> DOH
<omglazers> I am really tired
<omglazers> Christ
<omglazers> I am sorry
<vidd_laptop> another Holmer award is delivered!
<vidd_laptop> ( i got several myself)
<omglazers> Holmer award?
<vidd_laptop> for the D'OH in us all
<omglazers> Oh. Homer.
<vidd_laptop> i get another for typo's!!!
<ffxr> how would i go about changing the icon of vlc.. in a dock..>?
<vidd_laptop> you can do that?
<ffxr> i dunno i hope so.. why you reckon not? ive managed to change my home & other system ones.. so i cant change installed apps icons?
<omglazers> vidd_laptop: I really screwed up.. no matter what session I log into, it doesnt have xfce or any desktop/bars/whatever
<vidd_laptop> im sure you CAN....someone had to put the icon there in the first place.....
<ffxr> cant you run xfdesktop omglazers and xfce4-session & xfce4-panels
<vidd_laptop> omglazers, you get a blue screen on [ctrl] [alt] [f7] ?
<vidd_laptop> ffxr, maybe he nuked his x.....
<omglazers> vidd_laptop: I get the blue screen, with my GAIM on it
<omglazers> vidd_laptop: My X isnt completely gone I guess. I can see my GAIM b/c it autoloads
<vidd_laptop> hit [alt] [f2] 
<omglazers> ok, what do I need to run? :)
<vidd_laptop> xfdesktop
<vidd_laptop> xfwm4
<omglazers> That worked!
<omglazers> :D
<omglazers> I got my desktop back
<vidd_laptop> no problem...20 bucks
<omglazers> but not my bars :\
<omglazers> :(
<ffxr> sweet try not to break it next omglazers
<vidd_laptop> run xfce4-panels
<Prisoner_> I had some strange stuff happen with mine too, like when my Applications button vanished
* vidd_laptop was going to recomend ya nuke X and reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<vidd_laptop> but that is for a LAST resort
<Prisoner_> managed to get it back though
<vidd_laptop> you good now omglazers ?
<ffxr> are icons generaklly 16x16?
<vidd_laptop> ....
<vidd_laptop> no idea
<omglazers> vidd_laptop: xfce4-panels wont run
<vidd_laptop> hmmmm
<omglazers> 'failed to eecute child process "xfce4-panels" (no such file or directory)"
<ffxr> might be panel just
<omglazers> I think it might be because its already running
<omglazers> Nope, nevermind. They're not.
<omglazers> But it wont run
<vidd_laptop> lose the 's'
<vidd_laptop> remember....i cant type
<omglazers> vidd_laptop: Ok, that worked; but they're just two little boxes floating in the middle of the screen
<vidd_laptop> first day with the new fingers
<omglazers> not like, the standard panels
<omglazers> cant believe I did this.. i'm such an idio :\
<omglazers> *idiot
<ffxr> it happens omglazers, xfdesktop crashes occasionally..
<vidd_laptop> on my system...all the time
<omglazers> yea but now I dunno what to do w/o panels
<omglazers> at least, functioning ones. they're justtwo little boxes
<omglazers> oh I see what happened..
<omglazers> I can add items to them
<vidd_laptop> there ya go
<omglazers> but they're not the default ones
<omglazers> thats what I expected :\
<ffxr> cripes, no that does sound strange.. did you have items on them before?
<vidd_laptop> i was just going to sugest that
<omglazers> No I did
<omglazers> How do I return them to default?
<omglazers> Is there any way?
<vidd_laptop> you COULD remove x and then re-install xubuntu-desktop....but that is almost overkill
<omglazers> I see how to lock them down and all; I just figured there might be a 'return to default' to make it easier :P
<omglazers> pft. I'd rather just redo the panels :P
<vidd_laptop> XD
<ffxr> hahah it might be easier to just uninstall purge xubuntu-desktop.. then reinstall that.. why does he have nuke x?
<omglazers> hey would either one of you mind telling me the default pixel sizes of your top and bottom panels
<vidd_laptop> quickest, fastest, easiest way (i found) to do so
<ffxr> id try that first nothing to lose.. itd be a lot quicker than making them pannels over a gain.. ?
<ffxr> ahh maybe the panels dont go be removed by removing xubunut-desktop..
<vidd_laptop> when he re-installs...his config files will still be there
<vidd_laptop> and they will still be *&^%&^$'ed up
<vidd_laptop> omglazers, create a new user....
<omglazers> -_- Oy. OK
<vidd_laptop> then sudo thunar into thier home directory.....
<ffxr> ahhh thats an idea.. : )
<vidd_laptop> copy thier .conf files (all of them)
<vidd_laptop> and paste in YOUR /home
<vidd_laptop> then NUKE the new user
<ffxr> it would take hours rejigging them panels....
<vidd_laptop> (AFTER your golden)
<vidd_laptop> dont forget to enable "view hidden files"
* vidd_laptop WOULD just pastebin my config's...but they are weird
* vidd_laptop like ONE taskbar
<vidd_laptop> and im running fiesty
<ffxr> i have none.. i use my dock from app switching,
<ffxr> doesnt seem much different fiesty..
<vidd_laptop> fiesty looks cool
<ffxr> i spent 2 weeks getting my AMD64 machine setup right...
<ffxr> now i have this new ubuntu to think about
<ffxr> ppl say an upgrade is painless enough in ubuntu.. but..
<vidd_laptop> wait till the new version is out and watch for issue reports before you upgrade
<vidd_laptop> they OBVIOUSLY never upgraded from dapper to edgy
<ffxr> yeah .. ll give a few months to to settle down.. but m an impatient get..
<vidd_laptop> well...may AFTER they posted the fix.....
<ffxr> well it was dapper -> edgy they said was ok..
<vidd_laptop> ....
<omglazers> Yea why is it when I boot it says 6.06 at splash
<omglazers> But it thinks it' 6.1
<omglazers> 0
<omglazers> Is it .10 or .06 ?
<vidd_laptop> they never updated the page
<vidd_laptop> edgy is 6.10, dapper is 6.06
<vidd_laptop> we need more doc help
<omglazers> new user = no problems :P
* omglazers will not be killing off processes so easily next time
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> hey theres this little trick.....
<vidd_laptop> if you want to JUST restart your desktop(not the machine)
<vidd_laptop> WITHOUT nuking your setup....
<vidd_laptop> [ctrl] [alt] [bckspc] 
<vidd_laptop> its not a prank either
<omglazers> alright ill try it next time
<vidd_laptop> did you do the new ser thing yet?
<vidd_laptop> *user*
<omglazers> yea
<omglazers> all is good in the neighborhood
<ffxr> nnice : )
<vidd_laptop> quick...fast easy
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> you copy the .conf files?
<vidd_laptop> or just using the new user?
<omglazers> new user
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<omglazers> I started this thing today
<omglazers> not a big deal
<omglazers> gah, it still wont let me administer the system
<vidd_laptop> omglazers, you misunderstand.....
<vidd_laptop> did you copy the new user data or just sign in as the new user?
<omglazers> just sign in
<omglazers> should I have copied something?
<vidd_laptop> cuzz the new user dont have sudo privledges unless you give it to them
<omglazers> I just made a new user and logged in as it
<omglazers> Ah. How do I give it sudo perm. for stuff like the administration panels which it wont open?
* vidd_laptop would recomend that you go bak to the old user....
<vidd_laptop> open 2 terminals....
<omglazers> ok
<omglazers> im there, terminals open
<vidd_laptop> type sudo thunar in both....
<omglazers> done
<vidd_laptop> click >view>show hidden.... (on both)
<vidd_laptop> direct both to the /home directory of each user....
<omglazers> done
<vidd_laptop> highlight all the files in the NEW user, and copy to the OLD user
<vidd_laptop> then [ctrl] [alt] [bckspc] 
<omglazers> ohhh
<omglazers> I see what you meant.
<omglazers> :)
<vidd_laptop> login as old user
<omglazers> hehe
<omglazers> much better idea
<vidd_laptop> old user golden now?
<omglazers> lemme see
<omglazers> seems so
<vidd_laptop> then it is safe to nuke the new user
<vidd_laptop> or let your kid brother sign in on it
<omglazers> when I log in it says "$home/.dmrc" is being ignored, preventing the default session and language from being saved
<vidd_laptop> (it cant do any damage)
<omglazers> file shoul dbe owned by user and have 644 permissions
<omglazers> It thinks I dont own my own $home
<omglazers> I guess I have to transfer ownership of it to make it work?
<vidd_laptop> whoops....yeah
<vidd_laptop> i think CHOWN is the command.....
<cellofellow> oh, hi. (hehe)
<omglazers> Chown ?
<cellofellow> chown user file
<vidd_laptop> im not positive
<cellofellow> chrgrp group file
<omglazers> just run 'chown' in term?
<cellofellow> chmod mode file
<cellofellow> like that.
<cellofellow> chown user file
<Prisoner_> hmm
<vidd_laptop> so that user "a" is able to use user "a"'s home directory
<omglazers> Think that worked.
<omglazers> lemme try
<omglazers> nope, didnt work.
<vidd_laptop> you might need to add -R to the entire file directory
<cellofellow> yeah
<omglazers> so, chown glenn /usr/glenn -r?
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, he copied config files from user "b" to user "a"s folder
<vidd_laptop> capital R i think
<cellofellow> if, for example, /home/joe belongs to root, you should do chown -R joe /home/joe
<cellofellow> usr?
<vidd_laptop> no.../home
<cellofellow> the proper place to put user files in in /home
<cellofellow> usr means userspace software.
<omglazers> Fixed.
<omglazers> :)
<vidd_laptop> awesome
<omglazers> There was just a pair of files in it not working
<omglazers> er, owned
<cellofellow> ok then
<cellofellow> I think a good default mode is 644
<vidd_laptop> omglazers, you golden now?
<cellofellow> so try chmod -R 644 /home/glenn
<omglazers> vidd_laptop: golden
<cellofellow> 644 = owner can read and write, group members and others can read.
<vidd_laptop> now you can nuke the new user or use it as you wish
<omglazers> yeesh
<vidd_laptop> its a non-sudo user, so there is little it can do to hurt your box
<omglazers> now I can't open files. I guess thunos is fked up
<cellofellow> only users that you manually add to the admin group can use sudo
<omglazers> I hate how I do this to myself :P
<cellofellow> they probably have a mode that won't let you read it.
<vidd_laptop> its a LEARNING experience!
<cellofellow> also, you may need to set the group ownership. Set it to the users primary group.
<vidd_laptop> thunar wont open?
* cellofellow is using Fluxbox and ROX-Filer right now. He's no help with any GUI-based stuff.
<omglazers> Well, I have a folder on the desktop that wont open
<omglazers> Lemme see if I have ownership
<cellofellow> ls -l
<omglazers> yikes
<omglazers> now I cant even open terminal!?
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, you know anything about wireless?
<omglazers> Oy.
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: nope. Always been using desktops.
<vidd_laptop> =P
<omglazers> damnit.
<omglazers> I think ill just reinstall xubuntu. This is why my main files always belong on different physical drives.
<vidd_laptop> getting ready to do a system re-install?
<omglazers> It would just be quicker
<cellofellow> omglazers: that isn't good. Can you get to a Virtual Terminal? (a plain Linux console?) ctrl+alt+F[1-6] 
<cellofellow> F7 to get back too gui
<omglazers> cellofellow: Yea, I can get to ttys
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> but no pts's?
<omglazers> Im just going to reinstall. I screwed this up on a silly mistake
<vidd_laptop> lol
<cellofellow> I'll have to admit it's odd.
<cellofellow> vidd is mr reinstall.
* vidd_laptop has nuked his systems MANY times
<omglazers> haha
<cellofellow> all the times I've reinstalled have been after doing something weird with dd or the like.
<omglazers> oh well
<omglazers> linux is so easy to reinstall
<omglazers> its just quicker sometimes
<cellofellow> I think this is reinstall number 3. Been all set for months.
<cellofellow> you have a separate /home partition?
* vidd_laptop likes to use the alt-cd
<cellofellow> quick and simple. Alt-cd rocks.
<cellofellow> actually, I've used Debian Installer more often than alt-cd, but same thing really.
* vidd_laptop just runs the disk to do a cli install, kill the cd repo, and install the desktop from there
<omglazers> Is there an alt cd of xubuntu quicker than the live-cd version?
<omglazers> cellofellow: I have three physical drives and I just keep important data on those.
<cellofellow> I didn't install my system from this DVD I have, but I added it to the repo list anyways. Much quicker for packages.
<cellofellow> yeah
<omglazers> cellofellow: my setup used to be 1 windows 2 data and now its just linux/windows
<omglazers> I prefer to keep my data FAR FAR FAR FAR away form disks that have windows on them
<cellofellow> The Xubuntu Alternative CD has the Debian Installer instead of the graphical Ubiquity.
<omglazers> Doesnt it have to download stuff though during install?
<cellofellow> I have 3 disks. /, /home, and /media/little-disk for extra stuff.
<omglazers> I'd do that except for my mobo needing a driver to be installed
<cellofellow> not like Debian Net-Install, no. After the install it will run a security upgrade.
<vidd_laptop> your mobo needs a driver? for what?
<vidd_laptop> thats insane
<ffxr> rtite nite fellas : D
<vidd_laptop> l8r ffxr
<cellofellow> I've been thinking of putting little-disk in my server, but I don't know if that little pentium can handle a 10GB disk. It handles a 1.5GB drive OK.
<vidd_laptop> anyone here know about madwifi?
<omglazers> sorry
<omglazers> the ehternet
<omglazers> *ethernet
<omglazers> I tried running debian before
<omglazers> but w/o a driver
<cellofellow> I think all you have to do is install it and then atheros works.
<omglazers> I couldnt use the alt
<vidd_laptop> you need a driver for your ethernet card?
<omglazers> its onboard
<cellofellow> what sort of cheapskate mobo do you have?
<omglazers> and yes I do
<omglazers> Gigabyte S3
<omglazers> 965 Intel ICH8 Chipset
<vidd_laptop> alt cd will detect that.....
<omglazers> Yes
<omglazers> It did
<omglazers> Except.
<omglazers> It needs a different driver
<omglazers> For some STUPID reason
<omglazers> TRUST me I know its dumb.
<cellofellow> when I net-installed my Debian server, it took me forever to find an ethernet driver. Luckily one was there on the drivers floppy, but it didn't autodetect.
<vidd_laptop> i used that board
<omglazers> debian, gentoo, ubuntu 6.10, 6.06, kubuntu 6.10, xubuntu 6.10
<omglazers> slackware
<omglazers> none of them detect it
<omglazers> well, they might detect it
<omglazers> like debian
<omglazers> but they cant use it
<omglazers> trust me its dumb as shit I know
<cellofellow> alt cd will install offline.
<omglazers> I was under the impression it needs to download stuff during install?
<cellofellow> you can use a thumbdrive to transfer the driver over after the installation.
<vidd_laptop> nope
<omglazers> Yea, I know cello. Thats what ive been doing :P
<omglazers> So then whats the point of an alt? Just even less stuff included?
<vidd_laptop> no...runs faster
<omglazers> like, it lets you get your packages on your own?
<omglazers> Oh.
<omglazers> Because it doesnt have a live
<omglazers> Hm, wanna link me? maybe ill get it :)
<vidd_laptop> no reason to load the OS if you KNOW your going to install it
<omglazers> haha yea
<omglazers> I always hated that
<mayday_jay> xubuntu-devel
<cellofellow> it uses a modified Debian installer, and just uses apt to copy all the packages on the disk to the drive, and does some basic set up.
<cellofellow> on reboot you're graphical.
<vidd_laptop> and it gives you some choises about WHAT you want to install
<cellofellow> and it tries to run a normal security update from the internet.
<cellofellow> not as much as debian. after it installs the base system you are presented with aptitude and you can install ANYTHING or NOTHING.
<vidd_laptop> like server install, command-line only, OEM install
<vidd_laptop> all kinds of NEAT stuff you will (most likely) never use
<omglazers> Sounds awesome
<omglazers> I should grab it
<tonyyarusso> vidd_laptop: You can do minimal installs on Ubuntu too.  (actually, I'm building a customized OEM minimal+some right now for some PII machines)
<omglazers> For future nuke-ings
<cellofellow> brb
<vidd_laptop> yes...you sould
<omglazers> vidd_laptop: google: xubuntu alt cd ?
<omglazers> tonyyarusso: its also about avoiding the livecd
<vidd_laptop> no....
<omglazers> Where is it then?
<tonyyarusso> omglazers: I've never used a Live CD to install my systems
<tonyyarusso> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<vidd_laptop> http://xubuntu.org/get#edgy
<omglazers> Ohh darnit
<omglazers> Its at the bottom
<omglazers> Of course
<vidd_laptop> tonyyarusso, you can do a minimum install on a live cd?
<tonyyarusso> vidd_laptop: No, it's an option on the alternate
<vidd_laptop> yer statement confuses me then.....
<cellofellow> why?
<vidd_laptop> cuzz we were saying about what the alt cd does, and he says about doing minimuns on what i thought was the live....
<vidd_laptop> but going back i see he meant the ubuntu alt cd
<cellofellow> :)
<tonyyarusso> I never really trusted / liked the live one anyway, for installations
<cellofellow> The DVD does all.
* vidd_laptop will never do it
<vidd_laptop> wecant ALL have DVD burners!
<cellofellow> I don't. I got one from a friend who subscribes to Linux Magazine.
<vidd_laptop> got a friend who can burn a copy?
<cellofellow> yeah, but I think it'd be cheaper if you were to buy one from Canonical. (They don't ship free DVD's like they do CD's, but they still ship. Quicker too, cause you can order from a US station.)
<vidd_laptop> but do they do Xubuntu?
<cellofellow> I don't know.
<cellofellow> prolly not
<vidd_laptop> or is it an all distro's in one?
<cellofellow> my dvd is ubuntu.
<cellofellow> no kde or xfce.
<vidd_laptop> *shutter*
<cellofellow> I suppose they could make an all-buntu DVD if they wanted too.
<cellofellow> but instead they add a bunch of other stuff.
<vidd_laptop> someone get Mark on the line!!!!
<vidd_laptop> what kind of BS they put on it?
<cellofellow> about all of the main repo.
<cellofellow> no universe
<cellofellow> but about 9 out of ten things I install that happen to be in main come off of it.
<cellofellow> I don't use main often.
<vidd_laptop> on a completely different track.......
<vidd_laptop> i cant get this ^&%$R%$ wireless card to work (again!)
<cellofellow> tried the forums?
<Eagle_101> mmm
<Eagle_101> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eagle_101> you try that?
<Eagle_101> thats about the extent of my knowledge ;)
<vidd_laptop> Eagle_101, of course...always the first step
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, 7 views, no replys
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> how about searching them? Linuxquestions.org too?
<vidd_laptop> ive been on google since last night
<cellofellow> madwifi works, or it wouldn't still exist.
<vidd_laptop> is it in the repo's?
<cellofellow> multiverse
<vidd_laptop> i didnt see it
<cellofellow> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cellofellow> or not
<cellofellow> !info madwifi
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cellofellow> umm
<cellofellow> maybe medibuntu
<vidd_laptop> ok...so im NOT cross-eyed or blind!
<vidd_laptop> ???
<cellofellow> I guess not.
<vidd_laptop> medibuntu???
<cellofellow> nope, not medibuntu
<cellofellow> it's PLF Ubuntu reborn.
<vidd_laptop> oooooookkkkkkkay
<cellofellow> w32codecs, skype, googleearth.
<cellofellow> some other things
<vidd_laptop> ah...all the good stuff banned in the USA
<cellofellow> yup. libdvdcss too
<crimsun> except neither skype nor google earth are "banned in the USA"
<vidd_laptop> auwesome
<cellofellow> true. They're just not in multiverse
<cellofellow> for some reason.
<vidd_laptop> crimsun, i stand corrected
<crimsun> that "some reason" is that they're not open source.
<vidd_laptop> google earth is NOT open sourse?
<cellofellow> stuff in multiverse is non-free right?
<cellofellow> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<crimsun> cellofellow: for values of "non-free", yes
<crimsun> essentially it means we don't have permission to freely distribute versions that we modify
<cellofellow> so, Skype and Google Earth are too non-free to be even non-free?
<cellofellow> ok.
<vidd_laptop> lol
<omglazers> Uhhh
<omglazers> Wait
<omglazers> I thought those were free
<posingaspopular> is anyone up for helping me install flash on this live cd? i downloaded the tar.gz and extracted it but it wont run in the shell or terminal even though its supposed to be a shell script. the documentation is making me go crazy. help?
<omglazers> well, not skype; to use
<omglazers> I just thought it would be in multi b/c they're copywrited
<omglazers> Err, sorry. I came in late to that convo :P
<crimsun> if they're not DFSG-Free, they can't be in universe
<vidd_laptop> omglazers, yes...that DEFINES non-free
<cellofellow> then they get put in multiverse.
<omglazers> I never even HEARD of the word non-free
<crimsun> so either they wind up in multiverse if they can be distributed, or they end up being rejected from Ubuntu period if we can't freely distribute our modifications
<cellofellow> and then what makes it so they aren't in multiverse?
<cellofellow> if they're closed source, what modifications can you make?
<vidd_laptop> we can modify and redistribute?
<vidd_laptop> *cant
<crimsun> if they're closed source, we can't modify the source period, which obviates being in Ubuntu
<crimsun> note, however, that it doesn't preclude release-commercial
<crimsun> (cf. opera)
<cellofellow> so, stuff in multiverse is still open source, it's just not free by Debian/Ubuntu's standards?
<cellofellow> like mplayer?
<crimsun> mplayer is deemed DFSG-Free
<vidd_laptop> DFSG?
<crimsun> it could be promoted to universe, but then it would be neutered in terms of functionality
<cellofellow> well, a bunch of extra libs for mplayer are in multiverse.
<cellofellow> ok
<crimsun> mplayer currently remains in multiverse so it can be built with said functionality
<cellofellow> patents, not closed code?
<crimsun> patent-encumbered, generally
<cellofellow> like lame?
<crimsun> yes
<cellofellow> ok
<vidd_laptop> now im getting a headache
<crimsun> vidd_laptop: http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines
<cellofellow> now, someone had a question about flash? (a non-free software.)
<vidd_laptop> he wanted to run it on a live cd
<cellofellow> how strictly does Ubuntu follow the Debian contract thingy? I know we still use Firefox instead of Iceweasel.
<crimsun> cellofellow: we have exceptions for usability reasons, generally
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> I'd love to see that FOSS Nvidia driver project actually come to something. Here I have a "tainted" kernel.
<crimsun> noveau will eventually.
<cellofellow> well, a driver that lets me use AIGLX *and* OpenGL at the same time a TNT2 will be good. With nvidia-legacy I have to choose one or the other.
<vidd_laptop> it would also be nice if broadcom would release the code for thier bcm43xx series devices....
<vidd_laptop> since they dont support them anymore
<crimsun> vote with your wallet.
<cellofellow> how do you vote with your wallet on unsupported devices?
<crimsun> you purchase devices that run on fully open source drivers.
<cellofellow> oh. ok
<cellofellow> I need a list of supported wifi and graphics chipsets.
<vidd_laptop> if i can find a wifi modual for a compaq presario 2200 that is linux friendly...i'll buy 2
<vidd_laptop> ive had more issues with it then i care to count
<cellofellow> I've had no luck with this old Lynksis WPC11v3. My dad's Dell's wireless worked out of the box with Kubuntu and Wireless Assistant. GNOME's thing in Ubuntu didn't though. I tried WiFi radar but I couldn't get it to let me enter my WEP key. And all LiveCD/DVD too.
<cellofellow> All live. Never ran linux installed on a laptop.
<vidd_laptop> i REALLY hope Dellbreaks the M$ barrier
<cellofellow> they don't want to, but IdeaStorm sure wants them to.
<vidd_laptop> i dont think they would be able to handle the demand
<cellofellow> they sort of didn't know what they were getting in to I think and it caught them by surprise.
<crimsun> feisty has an improved network-manager
<vidd_laptop> could have fooled me.......
<vidd_laptop> it LOOKS better
<vidd_laptop> but i dont see any improved functionality
<cellofellow> well, I think it would be really nice if you had more options than just Windows this, Windows that.
<cellofellow> on Dell
<vidd_laptop> heck...on anything
<cellofellow> And they don't ALWAYS have to "Recommend Windows Vista Ultimate" or whatever.
* vidd_laptop would like to see "Dell recomends [anything but M$] "
<cellofellow> Like on the budget PC page it'd say "Dell Recommends Ubuntu Feisty Fawn with Extras".
<cellofellow> lol
<vidd_laptop> they could say SUSE and i'd consider sliding my plastic in thier direction
<cellofellow> On more expensive PC's, Dell would want to get some dough so they'd say "Dell Recommends Novell SLED 10", a commercial distro.
<omglazers> I think there is a future of linux on desktops, but only if they can make it unbreakable by stupid people
<omglazers> or at least, unbreakable in the ways that linux can be busted beyond repair of a normal schmo
<cellofellow> Well, most people won't do whatever it is you did.
<vidd_laptop> linux IS unbreakable.....
<cellofellow> well, mostly.
<vidd_laptop> just "highly configurable"
<cellofellow> don't ever do `sudo dd if=/home/josh/floppy-image.img of=/dev/hda`
<vidd_laptop> just cuzz you didnt LIKE your configuration.....
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<cellofellow> I meant to do fd0.
<omglazers> :P
<omglazers> linux is unbreakable
<omglazers> Just
<omglazers> overly configureable
<omglazers> windows is limited, and easily broken.
<vidd_laptop> just add the internet!
<omglazers> if they can make a limited windows-like linux that doesnt crash like window
<omglazers> s
<cellofellow> well, I expect if Dell does do Linux, the main distros on board will be SLED, OpenSUSE, Linspire, Freespire, Ubuntu, and Fedora.
<vidd_laptop> they will go with ONE distro.....
<omglazers> Of course
<omglazers> It'll be ubuntu probably. That or suse
<cellofellow> In order of friendliness: Linspire, Freespire, SLED, Ubuntu, OpenSUSE, Ubuntu, Fedora.
<vidd_laptop> most likely SUSE....cuzz of the micro-pact
<cellofellow> They already did something with SUSE.
<omglazers> Probably novell just to avoid micro
<omglazers> damnit
<omglazers> You beat me to it :P
<cellofellow> But NOT a preinstall deal. It was a support certification that says "This box now has a 'Works with SUSE sticker'" deal.
<omglazers> Oh boy.
<omglazers> That really helped im sure :\
<omglazers> Most people who are hardcore linux users can probably build their own boxes anyways
<cellofellow> baby steps I suppose. This was just last week.
<vidd_laptop> ???
<vidd_laptop> shoot me a link...i missed that
<cellofellow> ummm
* cellofellow opens his reader.
<vidd_laptop> how do you read your dmesg?
<cellofellow> dmesg | grep something
<cellofellow> I use Google Reader for RSS.
<vidd_laptop> does dmesg go old to new or new to old?
<cellofellow> It appends things to the end. You can use dmesg | tail to read the latest.
<cellofellow> no dice. Can't find the Dell-Novell Certification baby-step story.
<vidd_laptop> does dmesg clear itself on reboot?
<cellofellow> no, I don't think so.
<crimsun> (uh, yes)
<crimsun> the log file itself doesn't clear, no; it's rotated
<cellofellow> ok, shows how much I know about it
<crimsun> the kernel ring buffer, however, is cleared
<cellofellow> kernel ring buffer? what the heck?
<vidd_laptop> i dont understand why i cant get this wireless card to see my router
<crimsun> cellofellow: kernel messages are dumped into a ring buffer. That's what you're seeing via dmesg.
<cellofellow> what sort of encryption is on the AP? WPA? WEP?
<cellofellow> ok
<vidd_laptop> wep
<vidd_laptop> and only wep
<cellofellow> I have WEP and MAC Address control.
<cellofellow> but still, only Windows clients.
<vidd_laptop> crimsun, what did they do to the network-admin besides make it look cooler?
<crimsun> better support for static (though some attest it's still flaky); wep/wpa[2]  work better
<crimsun> essentially, n-m works well for certain networks on certain wifi chipsets
<crimsun> it works well on this ipw2195abg (driven by ipw2200)
<crimsun> some people attest to it working tolerably on atheros ones
<vidd_laptop> im stuck with a BCM4306
<vidd_laptop> =[
<vidd_laptop> i dont suppose YOU know where i should look to get this card to see my ap?
<vidd_laptop> should i install n-m?
<cellofellow> what'v you been using?
<vidd_laptop> network-admin and CLI
<vidd_laptop> i installed n-m....how do i run it?
<vidd_laptop> =\
<cellofellow> what about wifi-radar?
<vidd_laptop> wifi radar does not show my network
<cellofellow> :(
<vidd_laptop> still nothing
<vidd_laptop> am i here?
<barata> any xfce guru?  ---- my Alt-F2 only stays for a second then it kills itself .... WHY?
<crimsun> sacrifice a goat. Or two.
<barata> too bad .... mine is not an Islamic xfce rat .... it doesnt like goat
<barata> is yours an Islamic rat?
<posingaspopular> ,,, sarcifcing is more a pagan idea than an ismalic idea. self sacrifice, martyrdom maybe, but thats more the later part of the koran (howvever you want to spell it). just a thought. no real idea about the problem though
<vidd_laptop> barata, what version you running?
<vidd_laptop> (no clue...jst a servey)
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<barata> should be the latest ... let me -v that
<barata> xfce4
<barata> ubuntu
<barata> I mean not xubuntu
<barata> do you have any clue?
<vidd_laptop> are you running dapper, edgy, fiesty?
<barata> 2.6.15
<dredhammer> hello can anyone tell me where i can find a deb for vlc 0.8.6a?
<vidd_laptop> sounds like dapper
<barata> 6.0.6 --- I dont know what's the name
<dredhammer> for edgy
<barata> dapper I guess?
<vidd_laptop> barata, yeah....sounds like dapper
<barata> ok ... what controls Alt-F2?
<barata> how can I fix that?
<vidd_laptop> nothing that i know of "runs" the run command
<barata> the point is it does run ... but it doesnt stay long enough for me to type in something
<barata> it just flashes for a second then kills itself
<barata> is there any sort of timer stuff in it?
<vidd_laptop> the app is xfrun4
<barata> even without anything running it's already like that
<vidd_laptop> check your process manager to see if you have an instance of xfrun4 running
<vidd_laptop> if you do, kill it and see if that fixes your problem
<barata> nope
<vidd_laptop> that is my only idea,,,,,
<vidd_laptop> you might try to uninstall and reinstall it
<barata> yes, but reinstall what? the whole thing?
<vidd_laptop> it WILL take out xubuntu-desktop...but you dont need that
<barata> tell me the xfce folders under /home/xxx
<barata> I'll just isolate them first
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get uninstall xfrun4
<barata> what are  the xfce folders under /home/xxx
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get remove xfrun4
<vidd_laptop> (sorry)
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get install xfrun4
<vidd_laptop> and that is it
<barata> it doesnt find the package
<vidd_laptop> ....
<barata> it should be part of something bigger
<vidd_laptop> i dont know what it is part of
<barata> hmm ....
<vidd_laptop> maybe bart of xfwm4
<vidd_laptop> but that is your window manager
<barata> none
<barata> I usel all of them except ice
<vidd_laptop> ?
<vidd_laptop> xfrun4 should be part of the xfwm4
<barata> hmmm .... all right, I'll fix it later ....
<barata> the old hacking way ...:(
<barata> bye
<vidd_laptop> im off to bed
<mark487> new monitor on my xubuntu box, but its resolutions don't show in "display prefs".
<mark487> xubuntu doesn't probe new hardware?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, that's not really supported by xorg.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They're working on improving that, but the new version of xorg that has somewhat decent support for what you're expecting is only being slowly merged into Feisty.
<mark487> thanks.  so i manually probe for the new monitor?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.
<mark487> modprobe or something like that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nah, that's for kernel modules.  `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<mark487> thanks.  so that reconfigs everything or just the monitor?
<mark487> and what does xserver-xorg signify?
<j1mc> that's the . . . main graphical subsystem, for lack of a better word.
<j1mc> mark487: it helps to know your monitor specs and type of graphics card before you start "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That will reconfigure everything, but it will also make a backup of the current configuration, in case there's anything you want to merge.  (Also in case it fails.)
<mark487> thanks.  so reconfigging will prompt me for models/specs/chipsets?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It will ask for keyboard layout, mouse type, video driver, various monitor specs (e.g refresh, resolution), and that's about it.
<meborc> if you don't know the answer to all of the Q, just leave the default one :)
<j1mc> meborc and mark487 . . . meborc is right, you oftentimes just select the default choices, but selecting the right graphics driver and setting your monitor specs correctly is pretty important.
<j1mc> . . . are pretty important.  :)
<mark487> thanks again.  i know my monitor specs, and the graphics are onboard, intel i810 I seem to recall.  Er, how can i verify this?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Read the product description. :)
<meborc> jlmc - you are correct... i reffered to the questions like keyboard modules and etc...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (lspci |grep -i vga)
<j1mc> PuMpErNiCkLe: nice!  :)  thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o.O
<j1mc> thanks for helping w/ that command.  :)
<BFTD> I like pumpernickel bagels
<mark487> hmmm, will lspci only display info about pci buses?  my video is onboard
<mark487> i'll try it anyway, nice to learn, thanks
<BFTD> mark487 yeah it should show onboard video
<meborc> it does for my SIS crappy card
<mark487> ya, it showed it.
<mark487> very cool how lspci displays hardware info....  8-)
<BFTD> you should look at "cat /proc/cpuino" and "cat /proc/memino"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lspci shows devices handled by the pci subsystem, not necessarily what's only on a pci bus.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> By contrast, there's lsusb.
<meborc> hmm... true... but i have never seen a USB graphic card
<meborc> although it would be cool to carry around your own nvidia/ati card like a USB stick
<meborc> it would be slow as hell though
<meborc> :D
<mark487> sweeeet.  (the /proc/cpuinfo & /proc/meminfo)
<mark487> i'd seen this info in DSL's stats, but didn't know where the info was accessed from
<luis1234> hi
<meborc> morning
<luis1234> how do I get a Wlan manager under xfce<
<luis1234> ?
<luis1234> Lan works fine but I can not connect to open Wlan.
<meborc> can't help you there... i have a prism3 card and its a pain to set up in any interface :(
<meborc> you have your card recognized?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wifi-radar comes highly recommended, but that's all I can offer.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<luis1234> yes, I think so because it appears in system/networking
<luis1234> ok thanks
<j1mc> i like using "sudo iwlist scan"
<j1mc> that helps to find all available wireless networks . . .
<j1mc> !iwlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luis1234> oops
<luis1234> eth1 is supposed to be mz wifi card but sg is wrong with it.
<luis1234> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<meborc> try iwconfig
<luis1234> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<luis1234>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<luis1234>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<luis1234>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<luis1234>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<luis1234>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<luis1234> ok, iwconfig has shown my wifi card / broadcom 4318
<meborc> so i guess its the eth1 :)
<luis1234> what now?
<meborc> now you only need to read some how-to's hw to get your broadcom to work
<luis1234> thanks
<meborc> which ubuntu version are you using?
<luis1234> xubuntu
<luis1234> xfce 4
<Ubugtu> XFCE bug 4 in xffm "Right click context menu broken" [Normal,Closed: fixed]  http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4
<luis1234> it is on a USB drive
<luis1234> works fine but no wifi
<meborc> i mean edgy or feisty or dapper or breezy or hoary or warty
<meborc> :)
<luis1234> edgy
<meborc> ok
<meborc> i guess you need to use ndiswrapper... i'm not sure though
<meborc> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<meborc> hmm...
<luis1234> should I download from sorceforge or similar?
<meborc> there is a good how-to in wiki
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Stick with the repository as much as possible.
<meborc> i'll try to find
<luis1234> thax
<luis1234> thanx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sourceforge is a good second, but the repos are almost always preferable.
<meborc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<meborc> try that
<meborc> that is what you need
<luis1234> ok, I try
<meborc> your wifi card :)
<luis1234> thanx again
<meborc> no prob
<MaxTHeMan36> cool i'm a terrible n00b... I'm having trouble connecting to the internet
<posingaspopular> MaxTHeMan36: welcome, you're on the internet!
<posingaspopular> whats the issue?
<MaxTHeMan36> i'm on a differnt comp... heh
<posingaspopular> i figured as much...
<posingaspopular> wired or wireless?
<MaxTHeMan36> wired
<MaxTHeMan36> i cant get connect
<MaxTHeMan36> ed
<posingaspopular> hmm what did you try?
<MaxTHeMan36> i tried looking at network
<MaxTHeMan36> seeing that card
<MaxTHeMan36> clicking enable then automatic config
<MaxTHeMan36> nothing doin
<posingaspopular> ah
<posingaspopular> type this
<posingaspopular> sudo pppoeconf
<posingaspopular> and see what happens
<posingaspopular> MaxTHeMan36: youthere?
<tuxcrafter> hello, i got a guestion i am fine tuning my xubuntu installation and got a list of modules I dont need and that i have removed with the rmmod tool
<tuxcrafter> I did a update-modules
<tuxcrafter> but they are still loaded during bootup
<tuxcrafter> what is the correct way to disable them
<tuxcrafter> Hello, i got a question i am fine tuning my xubuntu installation and got a list of modules I don't need and that i have removed with the rmmod tool.  I did a update-modules but they are still loaded during boot-up, what is the correct way to disable them?
<posingaspopular> tuxcrafter: sorry im not help :(
<SkippyX> I'm in the middle of d/ling the xubuntu alternate install disk to install on an old lappy (dell 300 MHz, 96 megs, 30 gig hdd). Now - is it like ubuntu in that I can run it as a live disk? Or is it simply an install disk?
<TheSheep> SkippyX: alternate is just an install disk
<SkippyX> Hmm. OK. Well, I was planning on installing some "lite" linux distro on it - may as well be xubuntu. i'm already running ubuntu @ the house, and xubuntu gives me "apt"
<SkippyX> What is the difference between the alternate and the regular xubuntu disc?
<TheSheep> SkippyX: the regular is a livecd with a graphical installer in it
<TheSheep> SkippyX: it requires at least 128MB ram to run at all, and at least 192MB ram to run the installer
<TheSheep> SkippyX: the alternate cd is a text-mode installer alone
<TheSheep> SkippyX: it will work with 64MB or even less
<SkippyX> whoa.....text? ncurses?
<TheSheep> SkippyX: framebuffer actaully, but looks like text
<TheSheep> SkippyX: something like NortonCommander
<SkippyX> Ah. I've never used nortoncommander. I've never done a text-based install.
<SkippyX> flying w/out the gui.....should be interesting.
<TheSheep> it is GUI, juzt text-based
<TheSheep> not command line or anything like that
<TheSheep> you still have menus and buttons, etc.
<SkippyX> Ok - that makes me feel better about it. I was thinking "there's a reason I didn't go w/ gentoo"
<TheSheep> SkippyX: actually it's best to try out several ones and then pick -- judging just by the installer is a bad idea
<SkippyX> TheSheep, Oh - I know. I was torn between puppy linux and xubuntu. I settled on xubuntu because I'm already running ubuntu, and both are debian-based  - which gives me apt.
<SkippyX> The repos rock.
<hyper_ch> hmmm, why do I have to do dist-upgrade on feisty to update OOo?
<gpocentek> because it depends on new packages I think
<hyper_ch> the only one outside OOo is python.uno
<Qew> umm... is OpenOffice going to be an official part of Xubuntu with Feisty or is it still Abiword? Hope it ain't.
<hyper_ch> Qew: which one do you hope won't be an official par?
<Qew> OpenOffice
<hyper_ch> why not?
<Qew> bloated and Abiword seems fine to me and less resource hungry. My machine could cope, but doesn't it sort of go against the spirit? Anyway, no big deal, it's just I'd prefer Abiword.
<hyper_ch> oh well, I've written my master thesis with OOo
<hyper_ch> I don't think Abiword would have been sufficient
<Qew> OpenOffice is fine, and I have used it in the past, but just felt that Abiword fits with Xubuntu's philosophy.
<Qew> yeah, it would have been
<hyper_ch> and the philosophy is?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: LaTeX ftw
<Qew> less resource hungry apps, less bloat, etc
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: latex is to complicated for my simple mind :)
<Qew> then again, the Xubuntu releases after Dapper now have Xchat instead of irssi, I believe. ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it's not complicated at all
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you just type what you need to be printed
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and that's all
* soweto76 groff -me macro rocks
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: too complicated :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: wait, I've seen an online thesis generator somewhere
<hyper_ch> TheSheep:  :)
<hyper_ch> interesting, OOo 2.2 has changed in color now...
<TheSheep> human theme, bleeeh
<hyper_ch> bleeeh?
<TheSheep> and they have just overwritten the Industrial theme, instead of making a new one
<TheSheep> stupid.
<hyper_ch> :)
<chino> how many gigs do i need for a minimal install ?
<hyper_ch> chino: http://www.xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<chino> can director .exe will play on linux?
<hyper_ch> chino: what?
<chino> nevermind
<Viper_iii> hello all....
<Viper_iii> got a quick run down to figure out .... syslog-ng...  anyone used this before?
<Viper_iii> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/syslog-ng.htm
<tute666> b33r!
<Perkabalo> hi! i'm trying to install a few xfwm4 themes, but they dont show up ? :(
<TheSheep> Perkabalo: you don't have them on the list in "window manager settings"?
<Perkabalo> nope, only show gtk2 based themes
<TheSheep> Perkabalo: no, that's "user interface settings"
<Perkabalo> oh
<TheSheep> Perkabalo: xfce4 themes are for the window borders
<Perkabalo> oh! thanks been trying for atleast an hour, lol
<TheSheep> they should put a description in large print somewhere on xfcelook.org
<Perkabalo> they sure should
<Perkabalo> one more question, i can't mark files on my desktop, but while browsing in thunar i can?
<TheSheep> you mean the selection of multiple files?
<Perkabalo> exactly
<TheSheep> the desktop is simple on purpose -- you can however hold down the shift or ctrl key and select several files
<TheSheep> or open the Desktop folder in Thunar
<TheSheep> they are planning to merge the desktop and Thunar in xfce 4.6, but it's a long way
<TheSheep> 4.4 took over 2 years to make
<Perkabalo> hmm ok so it's not possible to mark multiple files with the mouse then?
<TheSheep> not on the desktop, no
<Perkabalo> oh ok..
<TheSheep> it's much worse -- even if you enable single-click launching of icons in Thunar, you still have to double-click the desktop icons :(
<Perkabalo> geez, odd
<TheSheep> it's because these are two separate applications
<Perkabalo> ok i see
<Kasplatt> I need to get TAP-drivers working
<Viper_iii> anyone played with syslog-ng? http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/syslog-ng.htm
<Perkabalo> would it be possible to use nautilus instead of Thunar?
<Kasplatt> I need to get TAP-drivers working.
<Kasplatt> 08 16:36:14.083 [   0]   [ 5582]  tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
<Kasplatt> I get that whenever I try to run Hamachi
<Sharn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mindframe> whats default root password?
<TheSheep> mindframe: none
<TheSheep> mindframe: I mean, a hash that is impossible to obtain from any password
<TheSheep> mindframe: so it's not possible to log in as root with password
<TheSheep> mindframe: use 'sudo' instead to run commands as root
<TheSheep> mindframe: yuo can use 'sudo passwd' to set the root password
<mindframe> k
<gharz> guys... i've installed ubuntu... but i want to remove gnome and use xfce instead... how do i do that?
<gharz> please help.
<TheSheep> gharz: you don;t have to remove gnome, just install 'xubuntu-desktop' package and you will have a choice at the login screen
<meborc> you can make xfce default and then just log in as normal
<gharz> TheSheep, i want to free some space and i want xfce as my main window manager... i don't want other window manager except xfce...
<TheSheep> gharz: just remove the things you don't use
<meborc> then i would suggest backing everything up and make a clean xubuntu install
<gharz> ic... TheSheep / meborc ... thanks for the info.
<meborc> no prob
<gharz> if i would like to install xfce... i'll just install xfce-desktop right?
<TheSheep> gharz: yes
<gharz> ok.... thanks!!!!
<TheSheep> gharz: it will keep the ubuntu splash screen though
<gharz> TheSheep, what can u suggest?
<meborc> no
<meborc> xubuntu-desktop
<meborc> or is there a xfce-desktop?
<TheSheep> ah, right, sorry
<gharz> let me do that...
<gharz> thanks!!!
<meborc> so the correct way is "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<meborc> :) have fun
<gharz> not  apt-get xfce4?
<gharz> apt-get install xfce4 rather?
<meborc> well
<TheSheep> gharz: that installs just the xfce4, xubunt-desktop installs the fulls set of apps from xubuntu
<meborc> it depends what you need
<meborc> <- correct :D
<tuxcrafter> hello, i got a big problem here I got openoffice with sun java because i need the database functions to create a form with the form wizard of a table
<meborc> so you would probably need more apps when you go with just xfce4
<tuxcrafter> but this function is broken on my system
<tuxcrafter> i tried everyting
<tuxcrafter> to get it working
<tuxcrafter> i installed en removed and installed these files:
<tuxcrafter> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre openoffice.org openoffice.org-gtk myspell-nl language-support-nl
<gharz> meborc, xfce4 consumes more disk space?
<meborc> no
<meborc> xubuntu-desktop
<meborc> it is a metapackage to download all you need to have xubuntu
<meborc> much more then just xfce4
<gharz> meborc, what would u recommend? xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop?
<meborc> what hardware do you have?
<gharz> dell inspirom 510m intel 855g graphics card intel solo 2.0
<meborc> so i guess you can afford 1-2 gig for xubuntu-desktop... i would go with that... then you don't have to download all the different programs one by one
<gharz> meborc, ok. thanks for the info.
<meborc> no problem... ok... off to party
<meborc> :)
<Viper_iii> humm.... I need to add a script to an init.d startup... after mysql... where would be a good documentation on that?  dealing with syslog-ng
<TheSheep> Viper_iii: you can add it to rc.local or read up on sysv-init
<Viper_iii> awesome will do that...  I might have a few questions but I'll do that first thx
<TheSheep> http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-boot-init-shutdown-sysv.html
<TheSheep> it's a little different in ubuntu -- all user runlevels are the same
<Athensman>  has anyone here had any problems installing XuBuntu???
<MarkCh> problems like what?
<Athensman> uhmm not installing
<MarkCh> what errors do you get?
<Athensman> no errors
<Athensman> i put the live cd in
<Athensman> and it seems to want to boot up
<Athensman> but then the screen goes black and all i see is a blinking _
<DawnLight_> hey, you're in good shape - mine isn't even blinking
<Athensman> lol
<DawnLight_> lol
<Athensman> it will install in my other machine but not my older machine
<DawnLight_> i just came in so onl cauht that line
<DawnLight_> is it an installation problem?
<Athensman> no idea
<grazie> Athensman: what's your older machine?
<Athensman> 366 celeron 256 ram win2kpro
<grazie> Athensman: do you know what video card?
<Athensman> it is on on board videocard
<Athensman> stb velecity 128
<grazie> Athensman: you're using the Desktop CD (Live CD)?
<Athensman> i have tried both
<Athensman> i have both of them
<grazie> same problem with alternate?
<Athensman> yes
<Athensman> bu i tried the cd in another machine and it works fine
<grazie> dunno...very odd
<Athensman> is there anywhere else i can get help
<grazie> Athensman: do you any other liver cds?
<grazie> live*
<Athensman> i have made 4
<Athensman> none works
<grazie> no. knoppiix or similar?
<Athensman> all i have tried is xubuntu
<grazie> knoppix is very good detecting and handling lots of different types of hardware....I'd give it go
<Athensman> so what else shoul di try
<Athensman> k
<DawnLight_> good luck
<grazie> if knoppix works, you'll find out a working hardware set up
<DawnLight_> hello pretty people
<Athensman> how good is knoppix
<DawnLight_> i can use some help
<sacarasc> just a double check, but xubuntu live supports ntfs reading?
<grazie> Athensman: as a live cd knoppix is very good
<Athensman> you can install it
<Athensman> cant
<DawnLight_> when i try to install after two minutes or so it makes one long beep and three short ones
<grazie> Athensman: yes you can, but it using kde which is heavy
<Athensman> dont understand
<grazie> sacarasc: yes you can read ntfs with the live cd
<DawnLight_> is the beeping a certain language?
<sacarasc> ty
<sacarasc> and bye
<DawnLight_> does it try to tell me something?
<Viper_iii> darnit... ran update-rc.d -f <scriptname> defaults and it kicked out ./scriptname  (wd: /<script path> but it won't let me do anything now... no cntrl C just blank but lets me do return and enter chars but nothing happens?
<Athensman> cant be much more than win2kpro
<grazie> Athensman: it's personal preferences...to the get the best performance froim an older machine xfce is a good choice
<DawnLight_> ill try with alternate cd now
<grazie> DawnLight_: what machine?
<Viper_iii> Putty into anther session and all is fine.... wth... oh well just messed it up again... about par for me..
<Athensman> so u think i should use XFCE
<grazie> Athensman: it's your choice, but I'd recommend xfce myself for both old and new hardware
<Athensman> should it run real good on my old machine
<grazie> yes with 366 celeron and 256 ram
<Athensman> ok i will try that
<Athensman> can u give me a link to download it please
<omglazers> Anyone know anything about GRUB Error 17: 'Cannot Mount Selected partition' ? It seems to be unable to mount a simple ext3 partition and I have NO clue why. Help, please :(
<DawnLight> my installation is frozen at 83%
<DawnLight> its an alternate
<DawnLight> cd integrity checked out okay
<DawnLight> and its the second time it happens at 83%
<DawnLight> should i try another cd?
<TheSheep> DawnLight: does it say "generating anthy dict"?
<TheSheep> or something like that?
<DawnLight> hold on...
<DawnLight> no
<DawnLight> it's installing the kernel
<TheSheep> ah, then it probably is donloading a most recent version
<DawnLight> "retrieving and installing linux-image-generic"
<DawnLight> but i didnt configure the network
<TheSheep> weird
<DawnLight> hdd led not showing activity
<DawnLight> neither does cd
<TheSheep> DawnLight: press alt+f2 and in the console type "ps x"
<DawnLight> hold on
<DawnLight> it tells me to press enter
<DawnLight> to activate this console
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> do it
<TheSheep> and then type 'ps x' and press enter again
<TheSheep> it will give you a list of all processes running
<TheSheep> it can give you an idea of what is happening
<DawnLight> i see a list: first column is numbers, second is all "root" ...
<TheSheep> yes, the last column gives the process command
<TheSheep> the last 2 or 3 entries should be relevant
<DawnLight> shall i tell you what they are?
<TheSheep> we can try
<TheSheep> you can try to kill one of them
<TheSheep> type 'kill ' and then the number from the first column
<DawnLight> the last is "ps x" (what i typed in i guess)
<DawnLight> before that is "/usr/lib/apt/methods/cdrom
<DawnLight> and before that is "apt-get -y --no-remove install linux-image-generic
<TheSheep> ah, so it *is* trying to install the kernel
<TheSheep> wonder why it can't
<DawnLight> its trying from the cdrom right?
<TheSheep> yes
<DawnLight> any suggestions? should i surface check the HD?
<DawnLight> should i check the cd again? or just burn another one?
<DawnLight> could it be a compatibility problem?
<TheSheep> DawnLight: type 'dmesg' and see if it has any suspicious messages at the end
<DawnLight> i wouldnt know but hold on
<DawnLight> uh oh, media error (bad sector), ide failed, etc....
<DawnLight> so i guess a surface scan is appropriate now
<K3nto> i am installing xubuntu on a Pentium 3 laptop with 128 mb of ram. i can get to the desktop and double click the install icon, but i only get and empty window. what can i do about this?
<grazie> DawnLight: :( ... give the cd a clean, reboot and select check the cd from the menu. you may be lucky
<grazie> K3nto: you should be using the alternate cd for installation on that machine...
<DawnLight> doesn't it refer to the harddisk?
<grazie> DawnLight: oh it could well be :(
<DawnLight> i'll give it a try thanks
<K3nto> grazie: theres nothing i could put after i press F6? i already have the Xubuntu cd ready to go, and our ISP limits out monthly usage to 10GB (up or down)
<K3nto> our
<grazie> K3nto: if you've downloaded the Desktop CD it will not install on that machine. The only alternate I can think of is a network install, but don't think you'll save much bandwidth.
<DawnLight> can anyone recommend a utilities boot disk? i have UBCD 4.3 and it seems to be quite old now
<grazie> i think everyone should have a copy of knoppix
<R[a] ndom> slax
<DawnLight> does knoppix have all the hard disk, memory, cpu testing, file system software and so on?
<maxamillion> DawnLight: it has alot of it
#xubuntu 2007-03-09
<ffxr> anybody any idea how to change icons. for individual apps like vlc, amarok, k3b?
<maverick-so> Hello everyone
<maverick-so> ... anyone -not- idling?
<maverick-so> :)
<grazie> ffxr: don't know but have you looked under /usr/share/vlc/ etc, for icons?
<tesuki> when using wine agains widows how much slower will my program run?
<grazie> tesuki: I think it depends on the program, but I don't use it much. I run one app that seems to run just as well (if not better) under wine
<grazie> tesuki: I also tried running Sibelius under wine and that wasn't a success for me
<maverick-so> Hopefully someone can help...  I'm running the newest Xubuntu on my laptop with a second monitor connected via VGA - it seems I can get Xinerama -sort of- working, in that it displays a cropped clone screen, but I can't fix the resolution and enable an expanded desktop...  anyone have any experience with this?
<ffxr> k grazie.. ve been locate (ing) png & svg files and renaming old all evening.. cant for the life of me get the vlc icon to change.. melt.. wish it was just in a wee text file somewhere..
<ffxr> if you have an nvidia graphics card i would try the prop drivers..
<ffxr> @maverick-so
<maverick-so> No, it's a Radeon Xpress 200M
<tesuki> thank you grazie
<grazie> np
<grazie> ffxr: they're probably cached...
<maverick-so> Hm...  brb
<ffxr> ahh.. i see what you mean.. grazie.. its driving me mad..
<maverick-so> Ok, so now I've tried fiddling, and even turning Xinerama off, but nothing seems to have any effect
<maverick-so> I think I'm doing something quite wrong
<neozen> trying to get multi-monitor mav?
<maverick-so> Yeah
<neozen> scary-scary
<maverick-so> I really, really want to make a complete move to Linux (esp. Xubuntu) but I kind of need my hardware to work, you know?  I don't expect perfect, or easy, but -something- :)
* neozen nods
<neozen> I hear you
<neozen> the forums been any help?
<maverick-so> Not so much.
<neozen> O.o
<maverick-so> I thought I had gotten Xinerama to display a sort of cropped clone screen, but apparently something else enabled that, because Xinerama doesn't appear to be active
<neozen> I thought xinerama was always active
<neozen> ..even when you don't have a multi-mon setup
<maverick-so> I don't know. Several places claim xrandr won't work with Xinerama enabled, and it certainly doesn't complain when I try and run it
<neozen> !xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<neozen> ah
<neozen> I take it you're using edgy
<neozen> hoallo mez
<maverick-so> I believe so
<maverick-so> Latest version of Xubuntu
<neozen> well... here's an easy check
<neozen> ls -l /bin/sh
<neozen> if it points to dash
<neozen> ..you're on edgy
<maverick-so> Indeed it does
<neozen> if it points to bash.. you're on dapper
<DawnLight> hello! installation seems to be succesful inspite of some problems before! now it asks me wether to install GRUB and mentions the existence of a windows xp operating system which shouldn't exist. does anyone know what it may have found to indicate (falsely) that a winxp installation exists?
<neozen> a recovery partition might exist
<DawnLight> what is that sorry
<neozen> what brand of comp?
<DawnLight> brand? asus tusi-m celeron something
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> ...some manufacturers put a 'recovery partition' on the HD which allow you to restore the system to factory setup
<neozen> ie winXP home or xp pro
<cellofellow> DawnLight: did you format the whole disk when you installed?
<neozen> I've seen quite a few of these that use a minimal install of XP on these partitions to get the job done
<DawnLight> emmmm "erase entire device" if im not mistaken it was
<cellofellow> odd then
<DawnLight> but i have another hd installed
<DawnLight> winxp was installed on it
<cellofellow> it'll detect that
<DawnLight> that explains it
* neozen nods
<DawnLight> what if i tell it not to install grub
<DawnLight> then its up to the bios?
<neozen> you might not be able to boot into linux
<neozen> depends on which drive is the master... and which is the slave
<DawnLight> i've installed it in the master hd using recommended partitioning
<neozen> then you should install grub
<neozen> I think
<neozen> cello?
<DawnLight> can grub be configured not to ask me anything and boot to it automatically?
<neozen> yes
<neozen> lots of documentation on grub
<DawnLight> it may even be useful because i plan to install a SLED distro on the slave hd
<neozen> sled?
<DawnLight> SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop
<DawnLight> blah
<DawnLight> will be used for irrigation valve control :)
<DawnLight> hopefuly
<DawnLight> ill go tell it YES
<neozen> hehehe
<neozen> dawn... you're using linux to control your sprinkler system?!!?
<neozen> ......oi
<DawnLight> what
<vidd_laptop> is there something WRONG with that?
<cellofellow> use Debian. why you need YaST for a sprinkler system?
<DawnLight> sounds way more fun then those irrigation computers
<neozen> lol
<DawnLight> lol
<neozen> vidd: heck no
<neozen> lol
<neozen> just one of the more creative uses I've heard of
<vidd_laptop> make coffee....
<DawnLight> i was recommended to use SLED because of stability and stuff
<DawnLight> im new to linux
<DawnLight> i think its wonderful
<vidd_laptop> how stable can it be? they signed a deal with M$
<vidd_laptop> ^^^ SUSE
<neozen> vidd: ::GRIN:: @ coffee maker idea
<DawnLight> yes, ive read that in their site
<vidd_laptop> Novel....a Microsoft Company......
<vidd_laptop> =[
<DawnLight> is it considered a crime against huxanity?
<neozen> tuxanity perhaps
<neozen> ...but humanity will survive ::grins::
<DawnLight> lol
<vidd_laptop> when you consider that Novell has ALWAYS been a propietary-minded company....it SHOULDNT be a big surpise
<vidd_laptop> how many ppl get cut when windows crash?
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<DawnLight> i once seen a guy wearing a student bag with a big red NOVELL on it
<vidd_laptop> law student?
<vidd_laptop> anyone having any luck with bcm43xx?
<DawnLight> computer technician actually
<vidd_laptop> =\
<neozen> vidd: ::shudders::
<neozen> ...another one
<neozen> GAH
<DawnLight> yeah
<neozen> evil card!
<vidd_laptop> very
<neozen> that blasted thing never works!
<DawnLight> anyway my irrigation linux wont be doing the lawn
<vidd_laptop> i had it working before my last re-install
<neozen> dawn: why not?
<vidd_laptop> for some strange reason it boots into the wrong channel and wont see my access point
<DawnLight> it will be irrigating an indoor baby leaf machine
<neozen> dawn.....?
<neozen> whazzat?
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, what KIND of "leaf"
<neozen> LOL
<vidd_laptop> not the kind "for medicinal purposes only" i hope
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> neozen, if i could find a replacement for it that would fit in this lappy....i'd buy 2
* vidd_laptop wants a 100% linux-friendly laptop
<neozen> the usb_prism2 chipset is very popular
<vidd_laptop> no usb
<neozen> ..............................oi
<DawnLight> good food
<neozen> drag
<DawnLight> uh oh
<vidd_laptop> usb=evil
<neozen> tell me it has pcmcia
<vidd_laptop> a laptop should have nothing hanging off of it
<vidd_laptop> yeah..it HAS the ports
<vidd_laptop> and usb ports
<neozen> so USE the ports
<neozen> its what they're there for
<neozen> lol
<vidd_laptop> it shipped with a built in card...i WANT abuilt-in card
<neozen> particularly when your internal hardware starts acting flaky
<DawnLight> installation finished, reboot into grub, choosed the regular boot, graphic progress bar - then one long beep followed by three short ones and black screen
<neozen> .....well you have one
<vidd_laptop> i just want a built-in card that is linux-freindly
<neozen> ...that's broken in linux
<neozen> well
<neozen> should've bought a thinkpad
* neozen grins
<neozen> and it pays to do your research on your hardware before you buy
<DawnLight> think, pad! think!
<neozen> ...its why I bought this one
* vidd_laptop wasnt into linux @ the time....
<neozen> aaah
<neozen> ok
<neozen> you're excused
<neozen> .....at last check that chipset works.... kind of
<vidd_laptop> and walmart dont sell thinkpads
<neozen> lol
<neozen> no
<neozen> lenovo.com does
<neozen> that's where I bought mine
<neozen> $1k and worth every penny
* vidd_laptop dont buy ANYTHING from a .com
<DawnLight> many pennies in 1k
<neozen> dawn: indeed
<DawnLight> so what were those beeps
<neozen> vidd: ...lenovo builds the laptops for ibm
<vidd_laptop> this was 560$
<neozen> vidd: and now... you know why
<vidd_laptop> and about 8K$ in headaches
<DawnLight> any ideas?
<neozen> beeps?
<neozen> how many of them?
<vidd_laptop> dapper, edgy, or fiesty?
<DawnLight> one long and three shorts
<neozen> (beep codes aren't standardized)
<neozen> ..........uh oh
<DawnLight> edgy (6.10 right?)
<neozen> asus mb right?
<vidd_laptop> kk
<DawnLight> how did you know
<neozen> *asus motherboard right?
<DawnLight> i dont like this
<neozen> dawn: you mentioned it before
<vidd_laptop> desktop or laptop?
<neozen> was just checking
<DawnLight> desk
<neozen> http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm
<vidd_laptop> the install completed, grub loaded and THEN the SOS?
<neozen> did you change your videocard?
<DawnLight> you think the bios made them
<neozen> yes
<DawnLight> but it was after grub
<neozen> hmmmmmmm
<neozen> what do you see on the screen
<neozen> ...nothing right?
<DawnLight> right
<vidd_laptop> the kernel talks to the bios during boot
<DawnLight> no hdd led also
<neozen> .....what kind of videocard?
<DawnLight> the onboard one on the tusi-m
<DawnLight> need i check?
<neozen> no
<neozen> probably some kind of intel
<neozen> something went kersplat
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, did you run a live cd or the alt?
<DawnLight> alt
<DawnLight> oh
<DawnLight> the live cd did the same thing exactly
<DawnLight> during the graphic progress bar
<vidd_laptop> but the live booted into live.....
<vidd_laptop> ?
<neozen> http://www.unitycorp.co.jp/support/download/manual/370/tusi_m_e.pdf
<DawnLight> you mean did it run?
<neozen> there be the manual for the mobo
<DawnLight> already there
<neozen> ...perhaps there's beep codes
<vidd_laptop> did the live cd run
<DawnLight> no it didn't it gave me the same beeps
<DawnLight> found the beep codes! scanning...
<DawnLight> "video card not found or video card memory bad"
<vidd_laptop> try running the recovery mode
<vidd_laptop> you should get a command promt
<vidd_laptop> *prompt
<cellofellow> as root
<DawnLight> i remember giving the video card very little memory in the bios
<vidd_laptop> then reconfigure x
<DawnLight> maybe ill try to increase it?
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, always OVER allow and cut back later
<cellofellow> ok, does anybody know how to get libdockapp? libdockapp2 is in the repos but not libdockapp.
<vidd_laptop> dont be the guy who cuts 3 times and its STILL too short!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<DawnLight> hold on
<neozen> woohoo me was... somewhat.... right
<neozen> libdockapp
<neozen> hmm
<neozen> nope
<cellofellow> I want to be able to mount USB drives with HAL in Fluxbox, and the dockapp I found for it won't compile with libdockapp2
<neozen> weird
<neozen> yay for non-backwards-compatible libs
<neozen> something's very wrong w/ that
<DawnLight> gave it aperture 64 and shared 32 got same beeps...
<vidd_laptop> give it MORE
<neozen> lol
<vidd_laptop> treat it like windows
<vidd_laptop> keep throwing memory at it till it craws to lofe
<vidd_laptop> *life
<cellofellow> configure: error: libdockapp >= 0.6.0 is required.
<DawnLight> okay doubled it
<neozen> and now you're ok?
<DawnLight> waiting...
<cellofellow> I looked into Sarge's repos. even that didn't have libdockapp
<neozen> going away for a bit
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, any luck?
<neozen-away> cello: you grabbed the -dev package right?
<DawnLight> no. now gave it maximum 256 aperture 64 share
<DawnLight> waiting...
<DawnLight> what about memory post write and cpu to vga post write? what are those?
<vidd_laptop> neozen-away, you see someone have success with the bcm43xx?
<DawnLight> still beeps
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, no idea
<DawnLight> ill try them and then i have another idea
<vidd_laptop> set the bios to safty defaults
* vidd_laptop is not very comfortable with playing with bios since he bricked a couple mobo's
<DawnLight> bricked huh...
<DawnLight> lol
<DawnLight> okay no good
<vidd_laptop> does your live cd still load?
<DawnLight> i have an S3 735 ViRGE/DX on the board disabled
<vidd_laptop> wb neozen
<neozen> danke
<DawnLight> its better then the onboard maybe ill try it
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, why?
<DawnLight> why what?
<vidd_laptop> why you have a second board installed if your not using it?
<neozen> so cello... you grabbed the libdockapp-dev package from the repos right?!!?
<neozen> not just the libdockapp2 package
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, either USE the second board, or REMOVE it
<vidd_laptop> and that SHOULD fix your issue
<neozen> heheheh
<DawnLight> removing it should? alright hold on
<vidd_laptop> bios-disabling is tricky......even with wind bloze
<vidd_laptop> OSes assume that display boards added trump display board integrated
<vidd_laptop> no matter WHAT the bios says
<cellofellow> neozen: yes
<DawnLight> makes sense actually
<DawnLight> hey no beeps...
<vidd_laptop> you got display?
<DawnLight> hehe but now it says something about failing to run the x display
<DawnLight> do i want to see the x server output?
<vidd_laptop> that is because during install you told it to configure for one card and not the one your using
<vidd_laptop> no....
<DawnLight> so reinstall then
<vidd_laptop> just get to a terminal and reinstall x
<DawnLight> alright
<vidd_laptop> wait....
<DawnLight> whats a terminal
<vidd_laptop> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vidd_laptop> a command prompt
<vidd_laptop> brb
<vidd_laptop> need to change the baby
<DawnLight> thats nice
<DawnLight> now i have a black screen with a flashing _. i am assuming that its a terminal
<DawnLight> or the terminal
<DawnLight> terminal cardinal subliminal radical
<DawnLight> critical fiscal naustril
<cellofellow> found my problem. libdockapp-dev is 0.5.something, while I need 0.6 for this dockapp.
<DawnLight> so one tenth is all you needed
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, hit [ctrl] [alt] [f2] 
<neozen> aaaaaaaaaaaah
<cellofellow> big difference I guess.
<neozen> yes
<DawnLight> it couldn't let one tenth slide?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<cellofellow> !info libdockapp-dev feisty
<ubotu> libdockapp-dev: Window Maker Dock App support (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.5.0-1.3 (feisty), package size 28 kB, installed size 136 kB
<vidd_laptop> no luck there cellofellow
<cellofellow> 0.6 isn't in feisty either. where will I get it.?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> yahooooooooooo
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<DawnLight> now it says dawnlight login
<vidd_laptop> type your username
<vidd_laptop> then password
<vidd_laptop> then
<DawnLight> the line
<vidd_laptop> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DawnLight> okay hold on
<vidd_laptop> now once this works you are obligated to help at least 3 more ppl
<neozen> cello
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<neozen> download from source
<vidd_laptop> just kidding
<neozen> dump into the proper directory
<neozen> *download the source
<neozen> or just find another app
<DawnLight> im gonna spread linux in israel
<DawnLight> so what to put in the bus thing?
<DawnLight> or leave at default
<vidd_laptop> leave as default
<cellofellow> drat, even Sid has lbdockapp 0.5. What is the guy who wrote this using? Gentoo?
<DawnLight> and amount of memory?
<vidd_laptop> default eveything
<neozen> cello: slackware mayhaps
<cellofellow> don't mess with that one, I think.
* neozen nods
<neozen> time to find another app
<cellofellow> yeah
<vidd_laptop> lol i renamed my wireless card from "Broadcom 4306" to "POS"
<neozen> hehehe
<cellofellow> trouble is there are very few standalone HAL-device mounting apps. Most are part of a desktop environment. xfdesktop does it in xfce4, and gnome-volume-manager in gnome. kdesktop too.
* neozen nods
<neozen> was wondering how to do that in ubuntu server
<neozen> so I could use my 120gb external to backup every once in awhile
<DawnLight> phew... so im back in the terminal
<cellofellow> well, I'm still searching. I thought that wmvolman would work, but it WON'T COMPILE.
<neozen> whee!
<neozen> back in the terminal WOOHOO!
* neozen dances
<DawnLight> giggles
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, you golden now?
<DawnLight> golden axe
<vidd_laptop> you running?
<DawnLight> what do you mean?
<neozen> reboot
<neozen> should be ok
<DawnLight> im running back and fourth
<neozen> lol
<DawnLight> shall i type reboot?
<vidd_laptop> is your sysem running like it should?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<neozen> sudo reboot
<DawnLight> hold on
<neozen> yes
<cellofellow> maybe hal-device-manager
<vidd_laptop> neozen, you think you can help with this evil card?
<neozen> vidd
<neozen> nope
<cellofellow> which, drat, has gnome depends
<neozen> but I can ask a few friends who have it
<neozen> and see how they got it working
<vidd_laptop> please
<neozen> ...drop me an email
<DawnLight> "reboot: need to be root"
<neozen> sudo reboot
<cellofellow> *sudo* reboot
<neozen> like I said
<neozen> when you need to be root to do something ... and you're absolutely SURE that its the right thing to do... sudo
<vidd_laptop> sudo = "pretend im ..."
<vidd_laptop> and with no user name it defalts to root
<cellofellow> ok, hal-device-manager is NOT what I want.
<neozen> and to do things to the machine that would potentially effect other users..... like reboot... you need to be the owner.... known as root
<vidd_laptop> neozen, i dont know your address
<vidd_laptop> can you PM it to me?
<neozen> I just did
<neozen> ....I think
<neozen> lol
<vidd_laptop> didnt get it
<DawnLight> oh my god i have gui!
<neozen> WHEE!
<vidd_laptop> lol
<neozen> dawn: you unlike a lot of people... will not take that gui for granted
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, you are now required by the Law of VIDD to help 3 other ppl.....just kidding
<neozen> *a lot of modern linux users
<DawnLight> haha! i swear to appreciate my gui and cherish it dearly
<DawnLight> and im off to play with it now!
<vidd_laptop> now beryl is this shiny new toy.....lol
<neozen> dawn you go poke that mouse now
* neozen grins
<DawnLight> thank you so much vidd and neozen
<vidd_laptop> neozen, still not getting a PM
<Prisoner_> hi
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Prisoner_
<neozen> vidd: chi.metrognome@gmail.com
<mark487> hi all, how can I find out how much ram is used by my onboard intel video?
<neozen> tell me you saw that
* neozen waves to prisoner
<vidd_laptop> got it
<neozen> dawn: you are most welcome
<vidd_laptop> but im vidd_laptop .... not vidd
<vidd_laptop> vidd is my desktop persona
<vidd_laptop> =] 
* neozen playfully whacks vidd_laptop with a large trout
<Prisoner_> don't know
<Prisoner_> right now I'm using 171mb out of 512mb and I'm running Firefox, Thunderbird, and Konversatoin
<cellofellow> mark487: dunno
<neozen> me either
<neozen> aside from scoping out your bios
<neozen> pris: nICE
<mark487> isn't there some file that lists what monitor & chipset and such were detected?  I was looking at the file recently but don't remember the name.  ring any bells?
<neozen> lspci should display everything
<neozen> that's connected to your bus
<vidd_laptop> neozen, i sent it...you get it?
<Prisoner_> nice the system uses few resources
<vidd_laptop> dmesg
<mark487> i think lspci lists the hardware.  don't think is lists main memory allocated to video...
<neozen> no
<vidd_laptop> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> mark: it doesn't list that
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> that bot needs an overhaul
<neozen> really badly
<vidd_laptop> mark487, try dmesg
<neozen> even just a minor one
<neozen> mark: run from the commandline
<vidd_laptop> that will give you your shoe size
<mark487> hmm, what's dmesg?
<vidd_laptop> only everything our kernel did since boot
<neozen> yeah.. that
<vidd_laptop> *your
<vidd_laptop> the shoe size thing was NOT ment for this window!
<neozen> LOL
<vidd_laptop> please disregaurd it!
<vidd_laptop> and dont ask!!!!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<neozen> Fetish:Foot-age:Forum
<cellofellow> 13
<neozen> lol
<vidd_laptop> neozen, it was a private joke in poor taste inolving various parts of the ananomy, alternative mesuring techniques and preconcived notions
<neozen> and mine was something to make those who'd read _pattern recognition_ smile
<neozen> ...maybe
<vidd_laptop> weknow it is REALLY the other chat channels your in....lol
<neozen> lol
<neozen> not quite
<vidd_laptop> yeah...to docle?
<neozen> docle/
<neozen> ?
<vidd_laptop> man...what is UP with my TYPING today?????
<vidd_laptop> docile
<neozen> nah... just not a foot man
<neozen> ANyway
<neozen> mark: any luck?
<cellofellow> hmph. this Project Utopia stuff is not very utopian.
* vidd_laptop needs help with this wifi card=[
<neozen> ....there's a sheep in the room
* neozen pokes TheSheep
<neozen> and no... before you say anything..... I'm not a sheep man either
* neozen chuckles
<vidd_laptop> that was soooo baaaaaaaaad
<cellofellow> Radomir rocks.
<neozen> greetings laibsc1
<DawnLight> wow everything works
<neozen> ...well dawn... it is linux
<neozen> ...sometimes these things just happen
<neozen> ....like they did for me
<DawnLight> now configuring internet
<neozen> ..practically out of the box
<DawnLight> i wonder if my isp will support me now that ive crossed over
<neozen> ....once I fixed that stupid bios issue
<neozen> dawn: what isp do you have?
<neozen> dialup?
<DawnLight> cable
<neozen> yes
<neozen> ..they'll support you
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, what contry?
<DawnLight> israel
<neozen> they just won't care if you call
<vidd_laptop> my isp's wont support me
<vidd_laptop> not even the one i WORK for!
<DawnLight> l
<neozen> but if you properly configure your computer ... it will work with their internet.... THATS how they support you
<cellofellow> use a router on cable and you'll be fine
<neozen> you don't get help desk w/ linux
<neozen> *don't -> rarely
<DawnLight> im gonna call them anyway
<neozen> LOL
<DawnLight> see how it goes
<cellofellow> unless you are big company and shelled out for RHEL
<vidd_laptop> why? you have issues?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> THEN you get support
<neozen> you just hand over your first born in return
<vidd_laptop> i called my dsl company to ask them a question about the web interface in my modem, and when they found out i was running linux, they kept trying to hang up on me
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> yeah... that's the standard experience
<vidd_laptop> its SO not funny
<vidd_laptop> i told thm...its a WEB INTERFACE....it dont MATTER what my OS is
<neozen> LOL
<R[a] ndom> never ever tell the truth about that
<neozen> yeah
<R[a] ndom> especially to customer service bots
<vidd_laptop> so i said "prentent i have winxp"
<vidd_laptop> they said "put the disk in"
<neozen> if they ask for your OS and you say internet explorer... THEN you're in the prime group who calls help-desk
<R[a] ndom> I was asked what OS I ran once, and told them "uhh, windows, if it makes your life easier?" and she asked a what I meant so I told her I have Linux "Linksys?" no, Linux "What's that?"
<vidd_laptop> i asked to be transfered to someone who KNOWS something or a supervisor
<R[a] ndom> the only hard part about lying is remembering what happens when you click things in windows
<neozen> LOL
<R[a] ndom> if they ask me what I see in my network configuration settings or something
<neozen> that's not that hard to remember
<neozen> ....things go BOOM!
* neozen smiles
<cellofellow> hehe
<neozen> random: just type ifconfig
<neozen> same information
<R[a] ndom> and the windows network config pane will appear?
<neozen> no
<neozen> better
<R[a] ndom> dude, the problem wasnt getting the info, the problem is knowing what the window looks like
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> stick a screenshot up on your wall near the computer
* neozen chuckles
<R[a] ndom> not that big of a deal, I dont have to do well
<R[a] ndom> generally I call them to tell them what the problem is.  I find if I figure it out on my end first, I can generally get past the scripts
<vidd_laptop> the real issue is that these dsl modems come with this crippleware in them....
<R[a] ndom> ?
<vidd_laptop> yahoo or msn crap
<cellofellow> I think my DSL modem has Linux and DNSmasq, but I run Linux and DNSMasq on a custom server just to be able to fully tweak it.
<R[a] ndom> <3 dnsmasq
<R[a] ndom> +opendns servers
<vidd_laptop> all i wanted to do was disable it cuzz the junk wont load the internet without signing up with it
<R[a] ndom> both here and at my parents place we have ISPs who have no idea how to set up proper dns
<R[a] ndom> my parents ISP asked me for the alternate dns servers I was using, because he didn't 'know that trick'
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, who is your isp?
<cellofellow> my ISP's DNS is ok, but the modem's is a little flakey.
<R[a] ndom> here sympatico, but my parents is a smalltown wireless deal
<R[a] ndom> great guys tho, I like smalltown isps.
<cellofellow> I got Qwest, and will get smalltown Fiber-optic by christmastime.
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, i HATE you =] 
<cellofellow> You knew I was getting fiber.
<vidd_laptop> dieticians and 'net-fiends agree....you can NEVER get too much fibre
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, yes...but I'm still jelous
<cellofellow> what I want for mounting drives is something like MUT in Puppy.
<cellofellow> sorry vidd.
<cellofellow> perhaps a ROX appdir version. Now, where is my Puppy CD?
<neozen> LOL
<vidd_laptop> verizion didnt bring DSL into my area until 3 months ago
<vidd_laptop> and when i cancelled my dial-tone to use skyp, they cut off my DSL....
<vidd_laptop> im like WTF!!!!
<vidd_laptop> they say"oh, you cant have just DSL without telephone"
<R[a] ndom> vidd_laptop, you should have known they wouldnt just asssume you wanted dry dsl and then set it up :P
<neozen> indeed
<vidd_laptop> especially since the phone was in one name and the dsl was in another
<R[a] ndom> I specifically asked, and due to new regulations they had to probide it, but they still cut off my internet service for a couple days
<neozen> when dealing with corperate america... always assume they will fuck something up
<neozen> *corporate
<R[a] ndom> this past summer I asked them to suspend my dsl line, they said no prob.. I told them to turn it on a week earlier than I wanted cause I knew theyd screw it up..
<R[a] ndom> when I got back home I was surprised that everything worked, thoughd I'd been too harsh on them
<R[a] ndom> then the next month I got a bill for 4 months usage
<neozen> hehehehehehehehehe
<R[a] ndom> I called the guy up and told him my story, and he said yeah no problem, credited me the money, and told me how much my new payment was..
<R[a] ndom> then 3 days later my connection goes down
<neozen> LOL
<R[a] ndom> I call up and ask WTF is happeneing. "oh the computer says you put your account on suspension 3 days ago for a period of 3 months"
<vidd_laptop> but how can you link (and bill)
<R[a] ndom> from then on I've written time, date, employee number, confirmation number, etc on a piece of paper I keep.
<vidd_laptop> two sevices to two different ppl?
<vidd_laptop> and still say they are "combined offering"?
<vidd_laptop> talk about vender lock-in
<DawnLight> okay im back
<R[a] ndom> YAY!
<DawnLight> how you all doing
<vidd_laptop> we are complaining about ISP's
<cellofellow> complaining about isps
<DawnLight> i started it?
<vidd_laptop> yep
<mark487> hey, from before, the file I couldn't remember was /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DawnLight> well the report is that they do not support linux
<cellofellow> no one does, really.
<vidd_laptop> OMG!!!! im SOOO [not]  SHOCKED!!!!!!!
<DawnLight> and so not cynical
<cellofellow> like in hardware, only nvidia really supports linux. usually it's the other way around. linux kernel supports hardware.
<DawnLight> cylindrical
<DawnLight> we should all be supporting each other
<cellofellow> yeah, well, tell that to wireless chip makers.
<vidd_laptop> <.< >.>
<vidd_laptop> dont we already?
<DawnLight> we are
<DawnLight> anyway i have something called an sb4200 surfboard cable modem by motorola
<DawnLight> it is used to connect me to the internet via my computer
<mark487> lateron
<mark487> and thx
<vidd_laptop> the sb4200 is rather linux friendly
<vidd_laptop> you should not have any issues
<cellofellow> a good isp is one that stays out of your way, imho.
<DawnLight> and the dude from the support said that if it was connected to the computer via ethernet then linux would have automatically done everything
<vidd_laptop> just use the RJ45 cable not the USB cable to connect your computer to it
<cellofellow> you should have a dhcp server somewhere.
<cellofellow> get a router. :)
<DawnLight> and what if i wanted to use the usb
<DawnLight> which i really do
<cellofellow> my disk (I think it's my disk) is clicking. not good.
<vidd_laptop> you WANT sub-standard performance?
<vidd_laptop> i used to have that modem
<cellofellow> the usb thing usually uses some proprietary protocol anyways, I think.
<vidd_laptop> the usb never worked right....even with windows
<DawnLight> well, this computer i am using now uses the ethernet on the same modem and its in another room
<DawnLight> hence the running back and fourth
<cellofellow> I wouldn't expect it to. The USB isn't designed to be a NIC.
<cellofellow> dinner time
<vidd_laptop> its a flawed design that most [if not all]  modem makers have abandoned
<vidd_laptop> hence why most new mobo's havebuilt in nic's
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, get you a wireless router (preferably a linksys) and a wireless nic card
<DawnLight> in a few days i will move to another apartment and buy a new pc
<DawnLight> maybe ill buy a wireless lan card and see if i get internet from somewhere
<vidd_laptop> before you BUY the card....research it to make sure it is linux-friendly
<DawnLight> absolutely
<DawnLight> so anyway - sb4200 via usb... worked alright until now with winxp
<DawnLight> what is this: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=1683
<vidd_laptop> the linksys wmp54g wireless PCI card is auto-detected by linux and works out of the box
* neozen nos
<neozen> I've heard great things about that one
<neozen> ....I have a buddy who won't shut up about his
<neozen> lol
<DawnLight> haha
<neozen> the intel pro wireless 3945abg is what's in my laptop
<neozen> ...and it works spectacularly well
<neozen> I didn't have to configure a thing
<neozen> ...just installed network-manager-gnome
<neozen> and away I go
<vidd_laptop> hmmm....i might have to buy me 2 of them
<vidd_laptop> i have 2 laptops
<vidd_laptop> one is still running windows
<vidd_laptop> when i get the cash to replace the busted monitor on it....its getting linux as well
<DawnLight> how do i know if linux recognized the modem?
<vidd_laptop> depends.....
<vidd_laptop> you using the usb?
<DawnLight> its connected yes
<vidd_laptop> connected with usb?
<DawnLight> it was connected through the installation
<DawnLight> the usb yes
<vidd_laptop> can it browse the web?
<DawnLight> no
<vidd_laptop> then no...linux dont see it
<vidd_laptop> or it sees it as a usb devise that dont do anything
<DawnLight> during installation i chose to not configure network
<vidd_laptop> go to network-admin
<vidd_laptop> is it listed?
<DawnLight> how do i get there
<vidd_laptop> sudo network-admin
<DawnLight> btw how do i switch back to gui when im in terminal
<vidd_laptop> {ctrl] [alt] [f7] 
<DawnLight> hold on
<vidd_laptop> but you can open a terminal in the gui.....system terminal
<DawnLight> hey what is this
<vidd_laptop> ?
<DawnLight> i think the screensaver froze the system
<vidd_laptop> lol
<DawnLight> i see a geometric shape [not moving] 
<DawnLight> hehehe
<vidd_laptop> [ctrl] [alt] [bcksp]  will restart x
<DawnLight> if i press alt f2 and nothing happens it means reset time?
<vidd_laptop> no....[ctrl] [alt] [f2] 
<DawnLight> that doesnt work also
<vidd_laptop> if THAT does nothing....reset time
<vidd_laptop> then when you reboot, turn off the screen saver
<DawnLight> with windows a screen saver never hung my system
<DawnLight> lol
<vidd_laptop> then you havent had windows as long as i have
<vidd_laptop> i got my first BSOD from a screen saver
<DawnLight> speaking of bsod: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6e/CVSBSOD.jpg
<vidd_laptop> lol
<DawnLight> how was dinner
<cellofellow> potatoes
<DawnLight> so i guess no internet for me via usb then...
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, so is potatoes GOOD ormiret wndowsish?
<DawnLight> although i've found some alot of information on how to hack the modem
<DawnLight> to get a higher limit
<vidd_laptop> so then...no, your network-admin did NOT see your modem
<DawnLight> that will be nice
<DawnLight> they look?
<vidd_laptop> sorry ormiret (stupid tab complete)
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, did you LOOK at network-admin?
<DawnLight> oh i forgot
<vidd_laptop> you FORGOT
<vidd_laptop> i give you instructions on how to get your usb connection to work and you FORGET to look?!?
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<DawnLight> its 5am
<DawnLight> anyway it says cannot display or something
<vidd_laptop> open a terminal......
<cellofellow> I STILL can't mount removable devices. There are like NO good, independent graphical frontends.
<vidd_laptop> system>terminal
<DawnLight> gtk warning: cannot open display
<cellofellow> weird
<cellofellow> don't use sudo, it can make things do that. use gksu
<cellofellow> same syntax.
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, he is doing it from [ctrl] [alt] [f2] ...not a terminal
<cellofellow> oh, do DISPLAY=:0.0
<cellofellow> that will make it use the X server.
* vidd_laptop jots notes in his "nice to know" book
<cellofellow> I tried hacking Puppy's MUT mounting tool, but it's way to designed for puppy.
<DawnLight> i thought ctrl alt f2 is a terminal
<cellofellow> it's a virtual terminal, and it's DISPLAY setting isn't set by default.
<vidd_laptop> no...that is tty2
<cellofellow> try echo $DISPLAY
<cellofellow> unless you already set it
<DawnLight> didnt
<vidd_laptop> or hit [alt] [f2]  and type terminal in the run box
<cellofellow> Terminal not terminal
<vidd_laptop> yeah....caps matter
* cellofellow was able to send an army of xpenguins to a windows box running xming with the DISPLAY setting.
<DawnLight> okay in terminal
<cellofellow> DISPLAY=gfam:0.0
<cellofellow> and then xpenguins
<cellofellow> hehe
<DawnLight> i have three connections there
<DawnLight> two wired and one modem
<vidd_laptop> you can set things us so you can go to a tty and have whtever you type show up in a box on another linux box?
<cellofellow> yeah, although usually Xaccess will block you.
<vidd_laptop> one of the wired is your usb modem
<R[a] ndom> WTF at xpenguins
<cellofellow> !xpenguins
<ubotu> xpenguins: little penguins walk on your windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-4 (edgy), package size 218 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<R[a] ndom> no I just installed it
<R[a] ndom> it leaves horrible trails
<cellofellow> yeah, but it's not that bad.
<cellofellow> They don't work when using the ROX pinboard. They float around under it.
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, its the prank factor!
<R[a] ndom> it certainly worked on me
<R[a] ndom> now my desktop is all messed up, even after I close it
<cellofellow> did you close with xpenguins-stop ?
* vidd_laptop wonders how to remote it onto all the work computer....WITHOT getting fired.....
<R[a] ndom> no, I ctrl C'd the process in the terminal, and the penguins left but their traces didnt
<R[a] ndom> fixed now, I just xkill'd my desktop
<cellofellow> you mouse over the traces and they should just disappear.
<vidd_laptop> you mave penguin droppings all over your screen!
<cellofellow> yeah, it's something up with xfdesktop.
<R[a] ndom> nah they didnt
<cellofellow> hope this works
<cellofellow> !usbmount
<ubotu> usbmount: automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.14ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 116 kB
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, what are the names of the 2 wired interfaces?
<DawnLight> i have internet!
<cellofellow> yahoo!
<vidd_laptop> nvmd
<cellofellow> or not actually
<DawnLight> i enabled the first one and checked a v and viola!
<cellofellow> waaaaay to many people have my name.
<vidd_laptop> i have a josh in the house
<vidd_laptop> hes' about your age too......
<DawnLight> ill go chat from there! exiting!
<DawnLight> *exciting
<vidd_laptop> we built a computer from parts for his senior prdject
<vidd_laptop> and its 100% M$ free
<cellofellow> nice
<cellofellow> ok, usbmount NOT what I wanted.
<vidd_laptop> yeah...its a kick @$$ system
<vidd_laptop> 64bit processor
* cellofellow will be getting job soon, he hopes. Then he can build stuff.
<vidd_laptop> half a gig of ram
<cellofellow> bot bad at all.
<vidd_laptop> 120gig hdd
<vidd_laptop> dvd burner
<vidd_laptop> WORKING wireless card....
<vidd_laptop> only cost ME 400$
<cellofellow> now, the programming language with the most stupid name has to be BrainFuck.
<vidd_laptop> im going to build an identical system for myself
<cellofellow> cool
<vidd_laptop> add a multi card reader
<cellofellow> how hard is it to put together your own laptop, do you think?
<vidd_laptop> 4 gig of ram (if the card HOLDS that much)
<vidd_laptop> pretty hard acually
<DawnLight_from_t> oh my god
<DawnLight_from_t> i can see you
<vidd_laptop> cuzz the cases are hard to find new
<DawnLight_from_t> no more running back and fourth
<DawnLight_from_t> just one more time though
<DawnLight> hehe
<DawnLight> from there
<vidd_laptop> you should register your nick.....
<vidd_laptop> so you can "kill" it when you sign on at another location
<cellofellow> ghost is cool
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, im acually considering looking at getting laptop parts (new) and building a laptop
<cellofellow> just curious, what's anybody's favorite terminal emulator besides xfce4-terminal or xterm?
<vidd_laptop> there is a choice?
* vidd_laptop is acually NOT surprised
* vidd_laptop uses whatever is present
<cellofellow> I sure would like a lappy, and i want to get things as cheap as possible and M$ free.
<cellofellow> urxvt is nice.
<vidd_laptop> make up your mind cellofellow cheep or M$ free?
<cellofellow> they DON'T go hand in hand?
<vidd_laptop> no
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yes.
<vidd_laptop> it is acually MORE expensive to NOT have a windows install laptop
<DawnLight_from_t> how is it so?
<vidd_laptop> because the maker gets a kickback from all the crapware tht gets pre-installed
<cellofellow> more expensive to build yourself too?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Macbooks, man.  Macbooks.
<vidd_laptop> *nod* PuMpErNiCkLe
<DawnLight> where does one buy new laptop parts?
<vidd_laptop> from the manufacturers
<vidd_laptop> and you pay premium
<DawnLight> premium means mucho?
<vidd_laptop> its like 6x more expensive to buy the parts then to get it whole
<DawnLight> wow
<DawnLight> then how come you considering it
<DawnLight> i think my computer just whistled
<vidd_laptop> to get a NEW 17" screen for the lappy the kid cracked will cost me 50-some dollars less then the laptop did
<cellofellow> so, I guess the only way to actually get a laptop is to buy from Apple or HP or Dell?
* vidd_laptop wants 100% linux friendly
<cellofellow> ok, ivman mounted my usb drive, but it won't let me unmount it.
<vidd_laptop> and the only way to do that is to build it myself with parts i KNOW are linux friendly, or buy a mac and pray
<vidd_laptop> are mac modems linux freindly?
<cellofellow> who needs modems?
<vidd_laptop> hmmmmi work for a DIAL-UP internet company.....
<DawnLight> hold up are you saying you cant find a linux friendly laptop?
<vidd_laptop> i need to troubleshoot dial-up issues
<DawnLight> i would imagine manufacturers would support linux
<cellofellow> Well, EmperorLinux and other companies will add Linux for you, but it costs extra.
<cellofellow> wake up
<vidd_laptop> i have not found one yet
<DawnLight> you mean to tell me that windows is for sleeping consciousness
<R[a] ndom> lots of laptops work great with linux
<R[a] ndom> just need to google and find out which ones work
<vidd_laptop> yes they work...but not 100%
<cellofellow> oh, I'm sure lots of stuff works, but it's just difficult.
<DawnLight> and that switching to linux is an expression of my awakening?
<R[a] ndom> I put a live cd into my friends laptop, and wireless worked, cpu throttled, shut down properly, etc.
<R[a] ndom> dont know what more you guys want
<vidd_laptop> dial-up work?
<cellofellow> well, lots of hardware works, it's just companies don't put "Supported on Linux" stickers on their devices.
<DawnLight> they should
<cellofellow> hey, I'm fine.
<R[a] ndom> vidd_laptop, actually I do see where youre coming from.. I bet it wouldnt have
<R[a] ndom> considering I bet they all have winmodems
<cellofellow> well, me do DawnLight
<R[a] ndom> youll have to get an old serial 56k
<R[a] ndom> with the fancy on/off toggle and the blinkenlights
<vidd_laptop> i acually have a pcmcia modem card that IS linux frendly
<DawnLight> wow ill put a sticker on my box that says "Linux Inside" or something
<vidd_laptop> if only my brother would give it back
<cellofellow> DawnLight: one sec, I have a link to something like that.
<DawnLight> yes
<vidd_laptop> "what do you need it for...you have DSL"
<DawnLight> do i have wine here in xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> this is the same brother that says "my windows machine is secure and virus free...i ran norton's last year and it was fine"
<cellofellow> http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<cellofellow> free Ubuntu stickers to replace that "Designed for Windows" sticker.
<vidd_laptop> only costs ya postage\
<vidd_laptop> i need 40\
<vidd_laptop> 4
<cellofellow> postage? what's a quarter and then some? this is cool stickers! I now you like stickers vidd.
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight is in isreal cellofellow
<cellofellow> you should be able to get a fully Linux-compatible laptop and System76
<cellofellow> he can order from the Turkey address.
<vidd_laptop> i checked....the modems dont work
<cellofellow> what?
<DawnLight> i'll print it
<DawnLight> i have stickers paper
<DawnLight> thanks that wonderful
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: what about ShopRCubed.com?
<vidd_laptop> let me look....
<cellofellow> this looks like it rocks. http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/1_11
<vidd_laptop> * - Feature not supported in Linux at this time
<vidd_laptop> Modem  56 kbs V.92 Fax Modem *
<vidd_laptop> they ALL have it
<cellofellow> on ShopRCubed or System76?
<vidd_laptop> both
<cellofellow> what about EmperorLinux?
<desres> Hey, I was going to try and download xubuntu, but are the downloaded iso's automatically LiveCD's, or are they going to default install linux when i reboot?
<cellofellow> alt will install, desktop will be live
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, the raven looks awesome
* cellofellow looks
<vidd_laptop> but again...i bet it either has NO dial-up, or the dial-up is a win-modem
<cellofellow> it's a linux-ised and customized Lenova Thinkpad
<cellofellow> tablet. cool
<cellofellow> I think I'd rather the Toucan
<cellofellow> ah! EmperorLinux is much more expensive than System76 or ShopRCubed.
<vidd_laptop> SWEET!!!!! they biometric scan is working in linux now!
<vidd_laptop> FINALLY!!!!!
<DawnLight> should i install ubuntu on my new pc or xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> that depends
<cellofellow> I knew that they got GDM working with it.
<cellofellow> well, Xubuntu rocks for speed on any box.
<vidd_laptop> will it be light on resourses?
<DawnLight> hey get a chip implant and get it over with
<DawnLight> amd 64x2 3800+
<vidd_laptop> sorry DawnLight .... no foreign objects are going into THIS sack of flesh!
<DawnLight> dual core baby
<DawnLight> i agree vidd
<DawnLight> but im guessing you have some screws in your mouth
<vidd_laptop> you better get a heavy case if you put xubuntu on that !
<DawnLight> a heavy case what do you mean?
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, no....why would i have screws in my mouth?
<vidd_laptop> that system will FLY with xubuntu
<DawnLight> i have one. the dentist put it there. i trusted him and he did that. oh well i guess he meant well
<vidd_laptop> they wanted to do that too...dental implants.....
<vidd_laptop> i said...i dont need teeth
<DawnLight> on the other hand it will look better with ubuntu, right?
<DawnLight> lol
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, no joke
<vidd_laptop> i have had no teeth for ...what...3 years now?
<cellofellow> Xubuntu can look awesome too.
<vidd_laptop> no...more like five
<DawnLight> its nice right now but very slow on this celeron 1400
<DawnLight> no teeth at all?
<vidd_laptop> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> none
<DawnLight> xu
<vidd_laptop> so i cant eat corn off the cob
<vidd_laptop> or fried chicken off the bone
<DawnLight> how come you have none
<DawnLight> you kidding me
<vidd_laptop> cuzz i wont have implants
<vidd_laptop> no im not kidding
<DawnLight> how bout you grow some
<vidd_laptop> ??
<DawnLight> im sure its not far from you to do so
<DawnLight> if the mind gives the order and the body has the nurishment i see no reason to not get that output
<DawnLight> aligators grow them all the time i think
<DawnLight> sharks also if im not mistaken
<vidd_laptop> so do shark...but im no lawyer!
<DawnLight> haha
<DawnLight> not without teeth youre not
<vidd_laptop> i dont miss them really
<DawnLight> i totally agree with you on the implants
<DawnLight> nasty stuff
<vidd_laptop> i DID have the oppertunity to tell someone "What ya gunna do...knock my teeth out?"
<vidd_laptop> [he didnt find it amusing for some reason"
* DawnLight giggles
<R[a] ndom> Whats nasty about implants
<R[a] ndom> I know a chick who has pretty much all implants
<DawnLight> i bet shes nasty
<R[a] ndom> not at all :P
<DawnLight> lol
<vidd_laptop> lol
<R[a] ndom> I didnt know until she told me
<vidd_laptop> what was his name?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<DawnLight> lol
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, just kidding man
<vidd_laptop> i see the body as a natual element...not to be corrupted by machinary[like the borg] 
<R[a] ndom> vidd_laptop, resistance is futile
<vidd_laptop> i feel the same about transplants
<R[a] ndom> feeling is irrelevant.
<vidd_laptop> lol
<DawnLight> lol
<vidd_laptop> i will not comply
<R[a] ndom> then you will be destroyed.
<vidd_laptop> compliance is irrelevent
<R[a] ndom> so this is the kind of people I talk to online.
<R[a] ndom> lol
<DawnLight> ceise current negative procedures
<R[a] ndom> hm
<vidd_laptop> if we werentlike this...ya think we'd be ca\hatting ONLINE????
<R[a] ndom> probably not in a linux chat room
<DawnLight> commence positive actions protocol
<R[a] ndom> ^ not very borg :P
<vidd_laptop> but DawnLight the old lady's ASLEEP!
<vidd_laptop> [also nt very borg-like] 
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, you know anything about this bcm43xx driver?
<DawnLight> if above=true proceed idle status
<R[a] ndom> uh
<DawnLight> so i think i installed wine now...
<R[a] ndom> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<R[a] ndom> now I know that ^
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: if no one knows in #xubuntu, try #ubuntu. Sometimes I've had to go all the way to #linux or ##linux to get help on generic things.
<R[a] ndom> I've never used a wireless card
<R[a] ndom> I like my cables
<vidd_laptop> i like them too...but they dont reach the bathroom!
<vidd_laptop> ok...im off to ubuntu for some answers [i hope] 
<DawnLight> i consider the bathroom a stop for pencil fun
<cellofellow> gnight
<DawnLight> do i need to restart because i dont see wine in my menu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It won't show up in your menu.
<DawnLight> how come
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They didn't make a .desktop file for it.
<DawnLight> okay ill go read the documentation
<DawnLight> thanks
<joe4444> is it possible to upgrade xubuntu to ubuntu?
<joe4444> for some reason my cd-rw keeps failing when i try to burn the ubuntu edgy live cd (i think b/c the iso is 698mb) but worked on the first try with the xubuntu iso, which is only 540mb
<vidd_laptop> *wave maxamillion
<emdash> ummm
<emdash> i found a problem with edgy
<vidd_laptop> what is it?
<emdash> Terminal.app conflicts with xfce-terminal
<emdash> both packages try to create a file called Terminal
<emdash> but the conflict isn't in the package description apparenlty
<emdash> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/9391/
<emdash> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/9393/
<crimsun> I'll update terminal.app and xfce4-terminal accordingly with Conflicts; thanks.
<emdash> cool
<emdash> no probelm
<emdash> *problem
<crimsun> both uploaded.
<mjl> hello
<maxamillion> hi
<mjl> looking for a recommendation for a video editor...
<maxamillion> mjl: video editor ... hmmmm, i don't do any editing myself so i would be of no help :(
<mjl> well, while no help, that is officially my first IRC msg that has been responded to.
<mjl> so I'll consider it a victory.
<maxamillion> i try to do as much as possible :)
<maxamillion> mjl: where all have you been posting?
<mjl> just here...
<mjl> just installed xubuntu about 30 minutes ago
<mjl> so far so good, too.
<maxamillion> mjl: you might look http://lives.sourceforge.net/ ... that seems to be the most popular one just from doing some web searching
<mjl> installed xubuntu instead of ubuntu because I have a clunker PC.  am now installing a bunch of apps.  Will having apps installed slow me down, or is that more of a Microsoft thing?
<maxamillion> microsoft thing
<mjl> amen.
<maxamillion> the only thing that will slow you down is having alot of them running at once .... just a limitation of physical memory, nothing we can do about that ;)
<mjl> hmm.
<mjl> should I be able to write to my external USB hard drive if it's FAT32?
<maxamillion> yes
<maxamillion> without fail
<mjl> even if it already has some Windows files on it?  (I'm dual booting)
<maxamillion> linux doesn't care what OS wrote the file
<mjl> I can copy files from the external HD...
<mjl> all the icons have the little lock on them... read-only?
<maxamillion> yeah, probably
<maxamillion> mjl: do ... sudo chmod +w /path/to/usb/
<maxamillion> should work
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... i need to go, i have class in 6 hours and need to sleep before then
<maxamillion> ttyl
<mjl> cool. thanks.
<maxamillion> np
<Prodoc> mornin'
<Prodoc> any one know a small but effective notepad with syntax highlighting for different languages for (x)ubuntu and isn't called vi?
* Prodoc would love to see notepad++ for linux but that aint gonna happen
<Prodoc> I mean like moudepad but with syntax highlighting
<grazie> Prodoc: I think SciTE is pretty good
<TheSheep> cream :)
<Prodoc> TheSheep, that's not the name of a different program is it? ;-
<Prodoc> ;-)
* Prodoc has a look at SciTE
<TheSheep> Prodoc: it's a hacked vim
<TheSheep> Prodoc: but fits your description
* Prodoc will have a look at both then
<Prodoc> thanks guys
<dandoon> does anyone know how to get modem-lights for xubuntu?
<dandoon> hello?
<dandoon> modem-light help please?
<Zeqfreed> hey guys, haven't been here for month or so. glad to see you again :)
<Zeqfreed> have anybody had any experience with communicating motorola phones via the usb interface?
<Jester45> Zeqfreed: i think they should act like storage... like a usb drive
<Jester45> not sure
<Zeqfreed> i have some troubles with this
<Zeqfreed> when i plug the cable, no devices are created in /dev but lsusb and lsscsi list the phone
<Zeqfreed> i think something's wrong with the udev
<Zeqfreed> because sg0 is supposed to appear in /dev when the phone is plugged in
<Zeqfreed> i get error messages like "Bad target number (x:0)" where x is in range from 1 to 7
<Zeqfreed> so it probably can't find any suitable devices
<Zeqfreed> this sucks :(
<Zeqfreed> and nobody is gonna help me :)
<Jester45> yea i think thats a problem for the xubuntu help channel. nobody is here often
<Jester45> well im off to school
<Zeqfreed> good luck
<Jester45> no good luck to you
<Jester45> :)
<Zeqfreed> yeah thanks :)
<Jester45> all i can suggest is googling
<Zeqfreed> didn't help this time
<Markok765> Hello
<maxamillion> hi
<Markok765> slow day today?
<steveno> does anyone here do development work no Xubuntu?
<steveno> on*
<maxamillion> steveno: what kind of development work? ... i do contributions, but not core devel work
<maxamillion> steveno: why, what's up?
<steveno> general programming, c/c++, ruby
<steveno> my laptop is starting to show its age and I want to replace Gentoo on it
<maxamillion> i don't do ruby ....
<Markok765> steveno: How fast(specs?)
<TheSheep> ah, you mean working on xubuntu, not working on xubuntu :)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> hiya TheSheep
<TheSheep> hi maxamillion
<steveno> 1.6Ghz Pentium 4, 512M ram
<maxamillion> steveno: yes, i develop _on_ xubuntu but not _for_ xubuntu
<steveno> TheSheep: yes, sorry for the confusion
<maxamillion> no worries
<maxamillion> steveno: yeah, xubuntu will do wonders for your laptopo
<maxamillion> -o
<Markok765> Very fast
<TheSheep> steveno: vim+gcc+python+glade
<maxamillion> TheSheep: ;)
<Markok765> Mine is a 226mhz with 64mb ram
<Markok765> My desktop is running ubuntu with a 3ghz Pf and 1GB ram
<TheSheep> steveno: note that the devel environment is not on the cd, you need to install it separately
<steveno> TheSheep: i use vim and gcc already. haven't gotten into glade yet
<steveno> TheSheep: i assumed it would be since thats how Ubuntu is setup. not a problem though
<Markok765> Can you install it from the download manager?
<TheSheep> Markok765: from synaptic
<steveno> i've looked at zenwalk before but i didn't care it. ubuntu has always been good to me though
<steveno> i just want away from gnome
<TheSheep> gnome's getting heavy
<steveno> i've currently got it on my desktop, but its hardware is a lot newer
<TheSheep> xubuntu is good for good hardware too :)
<steveno> without a doubt, but you haven't converted me yet :)
<TheSheep> steveno: no need for that -- you'll convert yourself :)
<steveno> lol
<steveno> dumb question: can you use beryl with xfce?
<Markok765> steveno: zenwalk wouldnt boot up on my laptop
<TheSheep> steveno: yes, two problems: beryl breaks the xfce the workspace switcher (it displays weird) and there is really nothing you gain except for fancy animations
<steveno> Markok765: i got it to boot, but the dolphin....
<TheSheep> steveno: xfce4 uses a compositor too, you know
<steveno> TheSheep: no, i didnt' know that
<j1mc> TheSheep: did the compositor just come along with xfce4.4?
<TheSheep> zenwalk looks just unfinished -- lots of rough edges :)
<TheSheep> j1mc: it was there earlier too, it is disabled by default
<steveno> TheSheep: my thoughts exactly. i felt like the package manager was just written yesterday and that concerned me
<TheSheep> j1mc: with 4.4 they added transparent window decorations
<j1mc> TheSheep: cool . . .
<steveno> true transparency or fake transparency?
<TheSheep> steveno: true. and true transaprency in terminal, with opaque letters
<steveno> wow. thats impressive
<j1mc> nice
<TheSheep> http://sheep.art.pl/shot.png <-- my desktop
<j1mc> TheSheep: looks nice!  what icon set are you using?
<steveno> definition check: ture transparency = displays what ever is behind, and not just the desktop. correct?
<Snelhest> are there any way to install xubuntu from a usb flashdrive instead of a cd?
<TheSheep> !install | steveno
<ubotu> steveno: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> taht was for Snelhest
<Snelhest> thanks
<j1mc> !grub | j1mc
<TheSheep> j1mc: you can /msg it
<Snelhest> TheSheep: the computer is kind of new (1,5ghz celeron m 1gb ram) and it supports boot over ethernet, is that hard?
<TheSheep> Snelhest: you just need to configure your dhcp server to server the boot image
<TheSheep> serve
<Snelhest> ok :)
<Snelhest> going to try that instead then
<Snelhest> TheSheep: it says neetboot image? cant i just send the whole xubuntu iso?
<TheSheep> Snelhest: that's impossible, bootp (the protocol used to send the image) uses UDP which has no error detection -- it's good for short files, but a whole iso would instantly got corrupted
<Snelhest> ah
<Snelhest> any idea how much xubuntu consumes in HDD space?
<Snelhest> 1? 2? its just a 6gb drive :/
<j1mc> Snelhest: Xubuntu needs at least 1.5gb to be installed
<Snelhest> ok, then its no problem
<TheSheep> the default install takse some above 2GB I think
<Snelhest> hmm ok
<Snelhest> are there any list of what is included with xubuntu?
<j1mc> Snelhest: what OS are you on right now?
<Snelhest> this computer XP
<j1mc> ok . . .
<j1mc> hold on . . .
<Snelhest> ok
<j1mc> Snelhest: sorry, i'm not on xubuntu (or any *ubuntu box) right now . . . check out www.xubuntu.org for info about what software is included in xubuntu.
<Snelhest> ok
<Snelhest> hmm i found my 1gb usb stick
* Snelhest thinks im going to try installing from the usb-stick instead
<dv_> hello
<dv_> xfburn seems to be broken
<Snelhest> hi
<dv_> when I try to burn an image, I get in the output:
<dv_> cdrecord: Bad Option: speed=.
<dv_> Usage: cdrecord [options]  track1...trackn
<TheSheep> dv_: try setting the speed
<dv_> I did
<Snelhest> dv_: i dont really have any idea, but try to delete the .xfburn folder
<Snelhest> inside /home/username
<dv_> oh just read - xfburn is indeed broken in edgy
<dv_> how does this pass QA...? :)
<TheSheep> edgy didn't pass QA
<TheSheep> dapper did
<TheSheep> fesity will probably pass too :)
<TheSheep> feisty
<cellofellow> is there some keystroke or something to change the X resolution on the fly? Or a command?
<ormiret> cellofellow: if you have multiple resolutions defines then you can cycle them with (I think) ctrl-alt-+/- on the numeric keypad
<cellofellow> not working
<TheSheep> that's disabled by default in ubuntu, I think
<TheSheep> or not :)
<TheSheep> works for me
<cellofellow> My brother wants to use 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024 on his user. He uses Fluxbox. Is there some simple command that I can put in his .fluxbox/startup to set the resolution?
<cellofellow> maybe it is disabled. How to enable it? The keystrokes thing?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: in the serverlayout section of xorg.conf
<TheSheep> cellofellow: see the man
<cellofellow> ok
<TheSheep>  Option "DontZoom"  "boolean"
<TheSheep>               This  disallows  the  use  of   the   Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Plus   and
<TheSheep>               Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Minus  sequences.
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> I see what that does. Is there some command though that will run from a shell script to shrink X?
<TheSheep> hmm... not sure if you can control xvidtune from the cli
<TheSheep> you can use xvidtune -next and -prev to switch the modes...
<TheSheep> there sure are better tools for that
<cellofellow> that was... ok
<cellofellow> does it read the modes in xorg.conf to do that?
<TheSheep> I guess so
<cellofellow> seemed that it skipped straight from 1280x1024 to 800x600
<cellofellow> ok, I don't think xvidtune is the thing to use.
<cellofellow> the proper name for screen sizes in X-talk is "modes"?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: not exactly, modes are the screen size+colors+refresh frequency+kind of memory used
<cellofellow> oh, so it's more than just the XxY resolution?
<cellofellow> I'm just trying to figure out what to google.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: for example, the same screen size with 256 colors is different mode than with 16 bit color
<cellofellow> is it like the kernel vga settings? like 792 is 1024x768x24?
<cellofellow> josh@josh-desktop:~$ xvidtune -show
<cellofellow> "1280x1024"   108.00   1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
<cellofellow> ok, I think I got it
<cellofellow> ok, never mind. that didn't work
<TheSheep> :(
<Markok765> quitter
<knight> hi all
<knight> I lost my panel
<knight> how do I setup my panel again
<TheSheep> alt+f2, type 'xfce4-panel', press enter
<knight> ok let me see
<knight> it works
<knight> now what
<ffxr> anybody using vmserver.. how do i update to the latest version..? do i just run the install script from the new tar?
<hyper_ch> hiho grazie
<ffxr> fuck i broke it ; (
<posingaspopular> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<grazie> hyper_ch: hi there..how's it going'?
<hyper_ch> grazie: fine fine, and yourself?
<grazie> fair
<hyper_ch> hehehe :)
<hyper_ch> I think I found a bug in konversation / feisty
<grazie> serious?
<hyper_ch> grazie: yes, when you press ctrl-f --> search I think the previous/next buttons are wrong labelled
<hyper_ch> not sure if that should be the way it is
<hyper_ch> find "next" will move up in the history...
<hyper_ch> and I thend to think "next" should move down
<hyper_ch> and "find previous" should move up instead
<grazie> Works ok on edgy?
<hyper_ch> grazie: don't have edgy anymore
<grazie> hyper_ch: I looked at the upgrade from edgy to feisty on my mac earlier.... a 360M download!
<hyper_ch> grazie: I did a new install
<grazie> as the ppc is no longer supported I thought it would be a bit risky
<grazie> I've had some feisty test builds installed previously...but no longer
<hyper_ch> grazie: btw, on howtoforge is a nice article :)
<grazie> hyper_ch: what about?
<hyper_ch> grazie: the only problem I had at first with feisty was vmware... but I got that to work now :)
<hyper_ch> grazie: and since I bought my new 500gb drive I needed to do a new install anyway
<hyper_ch> http://www.howtoforge.com/mydns_mydnsconfig_dnsmasp_on_ubuntu_edgy
<hyper_ch> grazie: I think I'm going to try this tomorrow
<root_> hi, my xubuntu installation aborted during installing software packages due to a CD-ROM error.  I can get to console, however.  can I just copy the files from somewhere or otherwise continue to install?
<vidd_laptop> root_, yes.....
<vidd_laptop> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<vidd_laptop> comment out [put # in front]  of the cd line
<root_> problem,  wireless card drivers didn't get installed
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get update
<vidd_laptop> ah.....
<root_> ok
<root_> i forgot about good ol cat-5 though... i guess i can just plug into the switch
<vidd_laptop> can you jack in to your router?
<root_> yeah
<vidd_laptop> there ya go
<root_> would that continue the install process?
<vidd_laptop> once you apt-get update.....
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd_laptop> THAT will continue the install
<vidd_laptop> more or less
<root_> will that go through the hardware detection process again and install the proper drivers+madwifi for my wireless card?
<vidd_laptop> it SHOULD
<root_> thanks
<root_> if not, i'll stay hardwired and get help that way
* vidd_laptop makes no promeses
* root_ hugs vidd_laptop 
<vidd_laptop> HEY.....NOT in puplic!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> *public
#xubuntu 2007-03-10
<DarkWizdom> hey, guys! I need a little help... trying to install xubuntu from a live cd, but dirong configuration of partitions... it says "no root file system" although I do choose one fo the partitions to be mounted as "/"
<DarkWizdom> what can be the problem? chatting from livecd at the moment :)
<steveno> I had that exact same problem with the ubuntu installer once. never found a solution
<steveno> i guess that doesn't really help, sorry
<steveno> i ended up just quiting and rebooting
<DarkWizdom> well, good to hear I'm not the only one to be honest :D
<steveno> are you using a custom partitioning scheme?
<DarkWizdom> yea
<DarkWizdom> my hdd is a mess
<steveno> i was too!
<DarkWizdom> I got xp installed
<DarkWizdom> and I have kubuntu installed as well :)
<steveno> if i had money i'd bet five dollars that it wouldn't say that if you let the installer configure it for you
<steveno> thats what it did to me.
<DarkWizdom> well, if you leae it up to installer, it's gonna format whole hdd :)))
<DarkWizdom> that would have been a disaster to be honest :P
<steveno> i know. thats what pissed me off about it
<DarkWizdom> this is so annoying...
<steveno> any reason why you want to install kubuntu and xubuntu?
<DarkWizdom> I formated kubuntu partition already
<steveno> as opposed to installing KDE and Xfce?
<DarkWizdom> I had kubuntu :)
<DarkWizdom> yeah
<DarkWizdom> pIII 1200 64 integrated videocard
<DarkWizdom> xubunto sounds more reasonable
<DarkWizdom> :)
<steveno> without a doubt
<steveno> you know you can just uninstall KDE and then install Xfce in its place?
<steveno> using synaptic
<DarkWizdom> yeah, but I have been experimenting with kubuntu alot
<DarkWizdom> want a fresh install
<steveno> oh, good point
<DarkWizdom> and I formatted that partition already
<DarkWizdom> and grub with it lol
<DarkWizdom> so now if I want to start windows again, have to run /fixmbr /fixboot
<DarkWizdom> or whatever there is...
<steveno> i'm sorry, but i can only sympathize with you because i don't know how to solve your problem though I've had it myself
<steveno> its a bug in the installer
<steveno> have you checked the bug reports on ubuntu bug tracker?
<DarkWizdom> not yet
<DarkWizdom> hmm
<DarkWizdom> maybe install earlyer version?
<steveno> i personally didn't check there. i had a brand new hard drive at the time so the partitioning scheme wasn't that important to me
<DarkWizdom> then upgrade to edgy....
<steveno> that is a solution
<steveno> make sure to follow the proper upgrade guides
<DarkWizdom> I have experience in that already hehe
<DarkWizdom> started with breezy
<DarkWizdom> apt-get update && apt-get distro upgrade
<DarkWizdom> basicly that's it :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/ubiquity/+bug/67130
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67130 in ubiquity "mount points preparation locked - "No root file system"" [Critical,Fix committed] 
<steveno> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<DarkWizdom> wow, thanks!
<DarkWizdom> time to read -_-
<steveno> shew i should of come here when i install pooped out
<steveno> my not i
<DarkWizdom> obviously :)
<cclampblues> ok heres a question: after i boot up i dont have any 'taskbar' menus. any idea how i can get them back?
<cclampblues> .
<cclampblues> did i lose the chanel?
<DarkWizdom> nthanks alot guys! that worked!
<kalikiana> cclampblues, In the 'Settings' there is a program for that, should be called 'panel settings' or similar.
<cclampblues> i know. i dont have the menu that contains the 'settings' option
<cclampblues> that entire thing is what is missing
<cclampblues> i have no idea. i just made a url link and double clicked it and firefox opened... but i have no way to access anything . its all gone.
<R[a] ndom> settings menu?
<R[a] ndom> alt + f2
<R[a] ndom> xfce-setting-show
<User2007> how do I change screensaver settings?
<posingaspopular> User2007: system
<posingaspopular> system settings i should say
<kalikiana> cclampblues, What about right-clicking the desktop?
<R[a] ndom> kalikiana, I already answered :P
<R[a] ndom> my way works
<User2007> posingaspopular: I don't see it there...running dapper btw
<posingaspopular> system menu?
<cclampblues> the normal menu pops up: create launcher...etc
<User2007> I see bulk rename, disks, language support...
<kalikiana> R[a] ndom, I added that just in case, I am not sure if he could hit alt+F2 if there are no panels.
<cclampblues> i got the settings manager up
<kalikiana> That's good, now get the panels program.
<cclampblues> the "button" presses hardrive clicking. and nothing.
<cclampblues> but the file manager (etc.) opens
<cclampblues> i have no idea. thanks for your help. but i have to go.
<cclampblues> thanks again.
<davros> hi all
<davros> I have a strange xubuntu login error, is there anyone that wants to chat about it? I'm a fairly moderate linux user, so I shouldn't be too much of a problem ;)
<User2007> anyone know how to change screensaver settings in xubuntu?
<davros> on my setup, it put the screensaver menu entries into the "other" menu or something similar
<davros> I forgot exactly what that menu is called.
<davros> but it's there. you can run xscreensaver-demo from the command-line too
<cellofellow> ask | davros
<davros> welp, once when I turned the machine back on, I got just a blank screen after I logged in.
<cellofellow> User2007: the easy way to set up the screensaver is to click Screensaver in the Settings Manager.
<User2007> thanks davros, xscreensaver-demo worked
<davros> no panel, no icons, nothing. just the background color
<davros> no problem
<cellofellow> odd. xfce isn't turning onn properly.
<davros> i don't know enough about xfce to check to see which apps are loading, and which apps arent. changing the session, etc., doesnt help either
<User2007> thanks cellofellow, I see it there too...I thought everything there was also a separate menu entry
<cellofellow> does Failsafe Terminal work?
<cellofellow> User2007: unfortunately no
<davros> I added a second user and logged in with him, and it works fine, but that takes me to another problem. that second user has no sound
<davros> yes it does
<User2007> that is terribly confusing
<User2007> I hope that's been fixed in edgy
<davros> the sound modules seem to be loading, i see them with lsmod, but alsamixer and the xfce sound applet don't see a sound device. yet, I get that cute sound when the login screen comes up, ya know, before I log in
<davros> something about my second user is disabling the sound
<cellofellow> davros: try removing /home/yourname/.cache I think your session settings got screwed up.
<davros> I'll try it. I can't actually do it now, alas, but I'll note that
<davros> any idea why the sound wouldn't work for the second user account?
<User2007> thanks all, bbl
<crimsun> that's a bit vague. When does it not work? More details, please.
<davros> well, I get sound when I boot up, ya know, that little sound you hear when the main login screen comes up. sound has always worked fine in the account that got munched.
<cellofellow> the new user in the audio group?
<davros> yet, when I log in with this new user I made, I get no sound. lsmod shows the sound files loaded - of course they are, because of that sound I hear initially before I log in. yet, alsamixer says there is nothing, aplay -l says there is no device, and the xfce sound mixer volume thingy says there is nothing
<davros> I don't know, lol
<davros> by sound files I meant sound modules
<cellofellow> suod adduser theuser audio
<cellofellow> or maybe the other way around, audio theuser.
<cellofellow> drat, can't remember
<davros> I'll try that, that would be a nice easy fix
<cellofellow> be back in a moment, I think I'll be back anyway.
<davros> if not, thanks for the help
<davros> does anyone know the name of the appl that xfce uses to add users graphically? I'd like to run it from the console
<PuMpErNiCkLe> `users-admin`
<davros> thanks
<vidd_laptop> seems like bcm43xx took a dive since edgy
<vidd_laptop> had to re-install and have been forced to use ndiswrapper
<vidd_laptop> so im loading fiesty
<vidd_laptop> os[Linux 2.6.20-9-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1400MHz @ 1.40GHz]  mem[Physical : 724MB, 83.8% free]  disk[Total : 35.15GB, 88.50% Free]  video[Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device]  sound[] 
* vidd_laptop does not understd why xchat cant see this as ubuntu!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's probably checking /etc/debian_version, for some obscure reason, isntead of /etc/issue.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/isntead/instead/
<vidd_laptop> ....
* vidd_laptop starts to hunt down the code......
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<vidd_laptop> wb
<cellofellow> hello
<cellofellow> I was just messing with Zenity. It's interesting.
<davros> what's Zenity?
<davros> oh, that graphical menu thing, like xdialog or whatever it's called
<cellofellow> Simple program that displays customizable GTK windows and returns stuff to the stdout. It's for graphics in bash scripting.
<cellofellow> simple trick with it: mousepad $(zenity --file-selection)
<cellofellow> opens a text file in mousepad with a graphical choice.
<davros> thats cool. i used to do some bash stuff with xdialog, but i didnt like its file chooser
<davros> it would crop filenames and do stupid stuff that really took away the polish
<cellofellow> a run-dialog: INPUT=$(zenity --entry --text "Run...") && exec $INPUT
<cellofellow> I think I like the GTK stuff
<davros> i've done a little GTK programming with GLADE and Python, i like it, it's pretty easy and powerful
<cellofellow> I'm still a Python newb.
<cellofellow> I wish I had a physical book instead of this ebook I've got. Although, I shouldn't complain. Ebooks are  nice.
<cellofellow> newb at programming actually.
<davros> python is very cool. the syntax is so clean, I can look at one of my programs months later and actually get it still, lol
<cellofellow> yeah. :)
<cellofellow> I'm getting into objects and functions and stuff, and it's confusingish.
<davros> sometimes it's a little confusing, especially stuff like this: " ".split(myString), which splits that string apart into smaller pieces based on space
<davros> but once you realize that a string is just an object with functions, which is what the " " is, it makes sense.
<cellofellow> The book did go through all of those built in string methods, but I forget.
<cellofellow> well, yeah.
<davros> I dont bother remembering too much of that, i just look the stuff up as I need it. that's why it's nice to have a syntax that doesnt work against you
<cellofellow> I just want to see the big picture, and have a goal, instead of just trying to memorize functions and commands and things.
<cellofellow> well, ok
<davros> yeah, I agree. and having a physical book is nicer too
<cellofellow> hehe, this is fun: zenity --info --text "`fortune`"
<davros> i wonder if i have fortune installed...
<cellofellow> it should be
<davros> lol, it is
* cellofellow thinks it's fun. He put it in .bashrc so that it ran when he logged in.
<AXmf> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cellofellow> :)
<joe4444> my cd-rw couldn't burn the ubuntu edgy iso for some reason (i think maybe the laser can't reach the very end of a disc or something), so instead i used the 540mb Xubuntu iso which worked fine
<crimsun> err, meaning the desktop was oversized but the alternate worked fine? :)
<Malfist> I need help in killing a proccess
<joe4444> if i run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will my system be virtually identical to one that was installed from a "real" ubuntu live cd?
<Malfist> I have 'document viewer' open to look at a pdf and it's frozen
<crimsun> joe4444: in the important ways, yes.
<joe4444> crimsun, what will be different?
<Malfist> does anyone know it's name for killall
<Malfist> I can't find it in htop or atop
<crimsun> joe4444: some subset of the standard-installed packages.
<crimsun> Malfist: pkill evince
<joe4444> any guides that can show me exactly what i'm missing?
<crimsun> yes, the ubuntu-meta and xubuntu-meta source packages.
* Malfist help
<crimsun> Malfist: I just told you the command.
* Malfist it works
<Malfist> I was looking for the help file on the command /me
<crimsun> /help me , probably
<Malfist> I had it backwards
<joe4444> someone told me the only difference is that Xubuntu lacks Gnome, but installing ubuntu-desktop includes 286 packages o_O
<Malfist> quit got what I came for :P Thanks crimsun
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, yes...Xubuntu lacks the 286 packages of gnome
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<joe4444> oh well, i'll probably just get a new cd-rw or maybe dvd burner by the time feisty is out and just start fresh again
<joe4444> vidd_laptop, seems like there are a lot of packages in here that aren't really related to gnome
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, i always grab the alt cd, instal a command line system, and then apt-get the -desktop
<DawnLight> hello vidd
<DawnLight> hello everyone
<joe4444> will the alt cd let me install /just/ gnome without a lot of the other packages like OO?
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, 95% of them are similar programs to ones installed by default by xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, what is it that you WANT installed?
<joe4444> i like the default ubuntu setup (gnome, themes, etc.) just not the "bloat"
<vidd_laptop> ...
<vidd_laptop> you want the default or the --no bloat--?
<vidd_laptop> its an either/or question....cant have both
<joe4444> it would be nice to opt out of stuff like OO before installing it
<vidd_laptop> then might i recomend that you use the alt cd...and install .....
<cellofellow> that has to be done after the install.
<vidd_laptop> is it ubuntu-minimum?
<crimsun> -minimal
<cellofellow> Debian would let you do that, but not Ubuntu. Fewer options in the installer.
<vidd_laptop> ty crimsun
<xubuser> The alt cd works very fine
* vidd_laptop will ONLY use the alt cd
<joe4444> i see, so i can't get only the default ubuntu desktop GUI without all the other packages included in ubuntu-desktop?
<xubuser> you just install minimal and add packages as you eish
<joe4444> or does -minimal include gnome?
<kristjans> beryl + xubuntu = no desktop wallpaper, no desktop icons?
<kristjans> what's
<kristjans> the problem
<cellofellow> no, it's cli I believe
<cellofellow> kristjans: sounds like xfdesktop isn't running.
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, it is just the CLI
<kristjans> yep, it was
<kristjans> the problem
<kristjans> thanks
<vidd_laptop> you want to THEN run aptitude
<vidd_laptop> and select gnome
* vidd_laptop THINKS the command is sudo aptitude install gnome
<vidd_laptop> crimsun, am i wrong?
<cellofellow> just do sudo aptitude and scroll around.
<joe4444> so start with the alt cd, apt-get install ubuntu-minimal, then apt-get install gdm ?
<vidd_laptop> no....get alt-cd
<vidd_laptop> install command line (or minimal)
<cellofellow> gdm won't bet you anywhere but the fail-safe terminal.
<crimsun> you'd want to aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> that'd get him the same place as just installing fully.
<vidd_laptop> crimsun, he dont want ALLL ubuntu...just gnome
<cellofellow> best way I say is to just cut bits out after a normal install.
* vidd_laptop agrees
<crimsun> vidd_laptop: you want the infrastructure in place first.
<crimsun> install ubuntu-desktop, then trim backward
<joe4444> it's just annoying to wait for 286 packages to download and install when i don't want most of them =/
<cellofellow> well,
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, you already have a gui?
<cellofellow> hmm
<joe4444> yeah i started with xubuntu live cd
<xubuser> try the alt cd
<kristjans> what is
<vidd_laptop> then fire up synaptic, and look thru it and pick and choose what you DO want
<kristjans> what is the directory for xubuntu's desktop backgrounds?
<joe4444> btw i only used linux in general a little bit (CentOS mostly cli) before trying ubuntu for the first time earlier this week with VMware... i finally dropped XP yesterday and have been doing a few "real" installs
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, then remove what you DONT want
<vidd_laptop> synaptic will only tag what it has to, and none of the stuff it dont
<vidd_laptop> after you all done adding and removing, jump to CLI and run sudo apt-get autoremove
<vidd_laptop> that will get rid of stuff you no longer need
<xubuser> krisjtans /usr/share/backgrounds /usr/share/xfce4 /backdrops
<joe4444> ideally it sounds like the alt cd would let me install the cli and then gnome (without all the extras), at which point i can browse Add/Remove in the GUI to pick and choose only what i want...?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<kristjans> xubuser: thank you very much :)
<vidd_laptop> but if you ALREADY have the GUI installed.....
<xubuser> you're welcome kristjans
<vidd_laptop> then just use synaptic and do your adding nd removing now
<DawnLight> thunar keeps hanging
<vidd_laptop> but if your JUST in a live cd session,
<DawnLight> when i browse /dev
<joe4444> i know it sounds like i'm trying to avoid the cli entirely, but that's only because i want to get my desktop set up just how i like it so i can get back to work... once i know i have a good GUI setup to fall back on i'll start reading more about debian's cli and other stuff "under the hood"
<vidd_laptop> go to synaptic, find the name of the gnome desktop app so you can install it from your cli
<vidd_laptop> then i recommend....for a no frills desktop without the clutter and bloat....use Xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> THEN do your research
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<DawnLight> is there a keyboard hotkey for the process manager?
<cellofellow> my desktop is more Debian than Ubuntu. Fluxbox.
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, fluxbox scares me
<cellofellow> why?
<joe4444> plus i want to know that i can easily install ubuntu _quickly_ from scratch without all the bloat and customize from there for any additional computers i will switch from XP in the future
<cellofellow> you can create custom disks I think.
<xubuser> DawnLight, change to a terminal, then 'ps aux | grep thunar'
<joe4444> that's the alt cd right?
<vidd_laptop> then i DEFINANTLY recomend Xubuntu with XFCE asopposed to GNOME
<joe4444> i didn't want to start with that and get in over my head right away =)
<cellofellow> it's still a good desktop. My little brothers and sister love it.
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, you can do a desktop install from the alt cd as well
<cellofellow> they're 8-12.
<xubuser> DawnLight do you want To kill thunar?
<R[a] ndom> alt cd > normal cd
<R[a] ndom> I dont like the live cd
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, how spartian is it?
* vidd_laptop looks at it this way:
<xubuser> that's right Random
<DawnLight> do i have a choice?
<vidd_laptop> WHY run a LIVE cdif you KNOW your going to install????
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: one sec, making screeny
<R[a] ndom> vidd_laptop, having the live cd is nice for troubleshooting later
<R[a] ndom> so even if you dont need it to install, its killing 2 birds with one stone
<joe4444> vidd_laptop, ok well i've already got that iso burned =)  so to go from Xfce to Gnome w/o ubuntu-desktop (and OO, etc.) do i just run "apt-get install gnome" ?
<R[a] ndom> plus you can browse the web-o-net while installing
<cellofellow> more choices on alt. plain CLI installation and a GUI installation, both with cli installer.
<xubuser> I don't think so Dawn Light
<vidd_laptop> joe4444, yes
<joe4444> perfect, thanks
<DawnLight> what did that ps aux show me?
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, YOU might be able to...i cant
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<xubuser> change to a terminal 'ps aux | grep thunar' then 'sudo kill #' where # is the process number
<vidd_laptop> that gparted messes me up every time
<xubuser> the second column from the left is te process id
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/fluxbox-screenshot.png
<xubuser> it's a unique id for each process running on the system
<Lord_Maynoth> hey...
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, dont look much different then xfce
<Lord_Maynoth> is anyone here running xfce 4.4.0
<xubuser> with 'sudo kill #', where # is the process id, you can kill any process you want
<Lord_Maynoth> and if so have you run into any bugs?
<cellofellow> that's cause I just can't keep customizing it.
<xubuser> but be carefull with that
<cellofellow> Rox is the desktop icons.
<vidd_laptop> Lord_Maynoth, i think i am (running fiesty)
<cellofellow> yeah
<Lord_Maynoth> have you encountered any bugs
<DawnLight> hey it worked
<cellofellow> that's the BEST way to use xfce4.4
<vidd_laptop> a couple
<Lord_Maynoth> I want to install 4.4.0 on edgy
<DawnLight> but i have a feeling it will hang again
<vidd_laptop> but i dont know if they are with the wm
<Lord_Maynoth> I wish ubuntu updated as new software came out
<DawnLight> say, where can i see which serial ports are identified?
<Lord_Maynoth> instead of every 6 months
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, lspci
<xubuser> dmesg | grep serial
<cellofellow> Lord_Maynoth: that's Debian Sid that is always up to date like that, or Gentoo.
<xubuser> that command will list all serial ports detected by the Kernel
<cellofellow> Ubuntu would be as unstable as Sid if it was like that.
<Lord_Maynoth> Debian Sid?
<vidd_laptop> !sid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DawnLight> yes i see
<cellofellow> Lord_Maynoth: aka Unstable. It's mostly a collection of new packages awaiting inclusion in Ubuntu or Etch (testing).
<vidd_laptop> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Lord_Maynoth> well I wish the apps were up2date
<Lord_Maynoth> like ooo gaim etc
<cellofellow> no, you don't.
<cellofellow> up2date is Fedora/Red Hat.
<DawnLight> vidd, what is lspci?
<cellofellow> Apt much better.
<vidd_laptop> trally...NO you DONT
<Lord_Maynoth> I keep my system up2date
<Lord_Maynoth> manually
<Lord_Maynoth> but its a pain
<Lord_Maynoth> having to compile
<Lord_Maynoth> no instability here
<cellofellow> then use Gentoo or Sid. If you HAVE to have the bleeding edge.
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, it shows what pci devises you have running
<xubuser> lspci is a command that list all the pci devices on your machine
<cellofellow> Sid is much more popularly used than Etch and Sarge anyways.
<DawnLight> the list is too long, how do i segment it?
<xubuser> lspci | less
<vidd_laptop> xubuser, you type too fast =] 
<xubuser> :-)
* vidd_laptop like the bloody stuff to work...not the bleeding edge!
<vidd_laptop> i got help with my wifi card today...now i need to help 3 ppl
<DawnLight> xubuser, how do i resume from it?
<xubuser> press the q key
<vidd_laptop> and you are typing so fast that i cant!
<vidd_laptop> =P
<DawnLight> is a serial port a pci device?
<cellofellow> most serial ports are /dev/sttyN right?
<cellofellow> N for Number
<xubuser> in modern computer, the serial port is conected trough a pci bus, yes
<vidd_laptop> D'OH DawnLight you wanted to know PORTS...not DEVICES
<cellofellow> older computer, serial port WAS the PCI bus???? j/k
<xubuser> in older computers used to be isa buses
<DawnLight> yes sorry
<xubuser> very oldies
<cellofellow> back in the days of dumb-terminals?
<joe4444> i miss the ISA
<vidd_laptop> in ANCHIENT computers....they used to be seperate buildings
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<joe4444> 12" modems at a blazing 14.4kbps
<DawnLight> i have a windows software running in wine, that sends commands through serial ports and i cant get it to recognize any!
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, what windows software?
<vidd_laptop> there may be linux equivilents
<DawnLight> its a configuration tool for an irrigation valve module
<DawnLight> the company didnt make a linux version
<DawnLight> the software already runs
<vidd_laptop> while im sure there IS a linux equivilent, i have no clue what it might possibly be =\
<DawnLight> why would there be?
<R[a] ndom> does vmware give access to serial ports?
<R[a] ndom> DawnLight, theres no reason there would be
<DawnLight> whats vmware?
<cellofellow> use an emulator, and capture the serial data, and use that to write your own.
<R[a] ndom> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<cellofellow> !qem
<R[a] ndom> it lets you run windows on top of linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<R[a] ndom> qemu is similar
<R[a] ndom> just a bit less polished, slower, and (mostly) open source
<cellofellow> I use Qemu with the KQemu accelerator, now OSS.
<R[a] ndom> its the perfect solution tho
<R[a] ndom> read up on it
<R[a] ndom> eitehr of them
<cellofellow> it is totally open source now.
<cellofellow> kqemu was gpl'd in response to the kernel's KVM.
<cellofellow> kqemu runs of more processors.
<DawnLight> why shouldnt it work in wine?
<DawnLight> its just a serial port
<DawnLight> im sure im just doing something funny
<cellofellow> cause wine has no idea how the serial ports work on the inside.
<cellofellow> the Windows program wants to access COM1, and wine doesn't know that that is /dev/sttyN
<cellofellow> you may be able to configure that, actually.
<DawnLight> ive read the user guide
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, you've read the WINDOWS user guide
<DawnLight> it says i have to type "ln -s /dev/ttyS# com#"
<cellofellow> I assumed COM1 cause that's what most Windows's call the RS-232 serial prot.
<vidd_laptop> [if you mean the user's guide for the software you are running in wine] 
<DawnLight> the wine user guide
* vidd_laptop will shut up now
<vidd_laptop> =\
<cellofellow> well, tune those numbers. I think serial ports start at 0 not 1.
<tonyyarusso> yep
<vidd_laptop> ttys start @ 0, com ports start @ 1
<vidd_laptop> if im not mistaken
<DawnLight> yes, i get that from the command dmesg | grep serial
<DawnLight> ill try again
<DawnLight> where do i type the ln command?
<cellofellow> probably put it in some script in .wine
<vidd_laptop> so i THINK you want something like /dev/ttyS0 com1
<xubuser> if you look in google, it seems that serial ports working in wine is problematic
<vidd_laptop> or should i shut up again?
<cellofellow> that's what we were thinking at first.
<Odd_Bloke> Hi guys, I can't get the Herd 5 CD to install.
<cellofellow> :/
<Odd_Bloke> It gets as far as formatting my drives and then just ceases.
<vidd_laptop> live or alt?
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Live, i386.
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, you check the CD?
<vidd_laptop> how muh RAM ya got?
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: I did not, now you mention it.
<Odd_Bloke> 512MB.
<vidd_laptop> ya got the ram for it......
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, the hardware certainly shouldn't be lacking.
* Odd_Bloke will try rebooting and trying again.
<cellofellow> DawnLight: you DO want com1 pointing to /dev/ttyS0, just don't know where you want to put com1.
<xubuser> try checking disc
<Odd_Bloke> "Turn it off and back on again." :p
<Odd_Bloke> xubuser: Yeah, will do.
<vidd_laptop> xubuser, ha...i beat ya to THAT one
<xubuser> :-P
<vidd_laptop> go use the bathroom or get a drink or some thing!
<vidd_laptop> i still have 2 more to go
<vidd_laptop> =\
<xubuser> im drinking mate right now, so it's all your now
<vidd_laptop> XD
<cellofellow> nity night
<vidd_laptop> xubuser, sure...as the room chatter DIES
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<xubuser> :-)
<DawnLight> what did he mean by i don't know where to put com1?
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, cellofellow did not know where you set that command at
<xubuser> In Unix/Linux, all devices are files, Windows uses a diferent aproach
<xubuser> so, in Unix, you have /dev/tty* for serial port
<DawnLight> set that command at? i typed it in run program
<DawnLight> and it made a file called com1 in my ~
<xubuser> but in WIndows, where is the com?
<DawnLight> i dont care i think
<vidd_laptop> windows gets that info from raping the bios with a rake
<xubuser> thanks vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> like that image?
<DawnLight> wine redirects any command to com1 to what i chose
<DawnLight> i assume
<Odd_Bloke> CD seems to check out.
<DawnLight> maybe it works already i dont know actually
<vidd_laptop> DawnLight, lol
<vidd_laptop> can you test it?
<cclampblues> ok i need help
* vidd_laptop needs to help =] 
<cclampblues> sweet you may have helped me before
<vidd_laptop> ask away
<DawnLight> the only thing is that in my software that uses com#s the * indicating that a comport is detected is not showing
<cclampblues> my menu bars on my desktop are gone.
<DawnLight> i dont have the module yet
<cclampblues> i boot up and i have icons and nothing else.
<vidd_laptop> [alt] [f2] 
<cclampblues> programs run. but no menu bars
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: If that was directed toward me, I have tested it, it was fine.
<DawnLight> or any other serial device i think
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, no..someone else
<cclampblues> xfce-setting-show
<cclampblues> ive done this but
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Fair enough. :p
<cclampblues> when i click on panel nothing happens
<xubuser> Odd_Bloke, do you get some message from the console?
<cclampblues> but the file manager works
<cclampblues> and etc
<Odd_Bloke> xubuser: At what point?
<xubuser> before the hangup
<vidd_laptop> cclampblues, xfc4-panel is the command you need
<cclampblues> does that restart it?
<vidd_laptop> cclampblues, xfce4-panel
<vidd_laptop> yes
<DawnLight> its strange, whenever i click on a ~/com# file in thunar, thunar hangs
<Odd_Bloke> xubuser: I didn't notice/check. I'm just rebooting to try again.
<cclampblues> vidd_laptop you are a genius. thanks
<xubuser> when you notice that the computers hangup try alt-FX so you can see the error mesage
<vidd_laptop> cclampblues, any luck?
<cclampblues> yes thanks
<cclampblues> why would it not start on boot?\
<vidd_laptop> it tried and crashed?
* vidd_laptop is not sure
<Odd_Bloke> xubuser: The computer wasn't hanging, the install just disappeared.
<cclampblues> have you heard of it before?
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, i always use the alt
<xubuser> much better, then you can acces to console to see some mesage
<vidd_laptop> cclampblues, all the time
<cclampblues> known bug?
<cclampblues> is there a list of commands like that to use somewhere?
<vidd_laptop> not that im aware of
<xubuser> Odd_Bloke, try again if you can, and be alert when the isntall go away, switch to a console and look for any message
<vidd_laptop> cclampblues, well, you can run the name of [almost]  any file in the run box
<cclampblues> with xfc4-FILENAME
<cclampblues> err xfce
<vidd_laptop> what i did was bring up my process manager and looked at my running apps to see which one was the task bars
<vidd_laptop> for example....if i wanted to bring up my favorite solitare game (no menu item for it by default)
<cclampblues> thanks a lot for your help
<vidd_laptop> i hit [alt] [f2]  and type ace_freecell
<Odd_Bloke> It's got further this time, so it looks like it'll be alright.
<xubuser> mey the force be with you Odd_BLoke
<xubuser> :-)
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, if that dont work...use a hammer
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<xubuser> lol
* vidd_laptop never leaves home without a BFH
<vidd_laptop> and i have a 1&1/4" wrench in the car in case i forget it!
<vidd_laptop> like my favorite quote from "babalon-5"
<xubuser> yes
<vidd_laptop> you get more help with a kind word and a 2x4 then you do with just a kind word
<vidd_laptop> maybe it just "you get more with....."
* vidd_laptop LOVES that line
<vidd_laptop> can you name the character that says that?
<xubuser> I don't know
<vidd_laptop> sorry...my X crashed
<vidd_laptop> it was marcus that said that
<xubuser> ah, i'm not a big fan of Babylon 5. I've seen a few episodes
<rockabillyjon> How do I figure out which wifi driver my wireless pcmcia card is currently using? madwifi,ipwXXXX, etc. thanks ><
<xubuser> lsmod | grep pcmcia
<Odd_Bloke> It's working! Hurrah!
<xubuser> Congratulations Odd_Bloke!
<rockabillyjon> ok. lsmod | grep pcmcia -returned- pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic   ...  I'm not quite sure which one is my current wifi driver
<xubuser> mmm, you have to watch the documentation for the driver that appears in the output
<xubuser> to look I mean, sorry about my english
<rockabillyjon> it's okay. i do appreciate your help
<rockabillyjon> what documention are you refering too?
<vidd_laptop> im sorry... xubuser WHAT WAS THAT?
<xubuser> the kernel documentation
<vidd_laptop> MY x died again
<rockabillyjon> where do I find/watch the kernel documentation? =)
* vidd_laptop has an odd issue......
<vidd_laptop> everytime i open gxine, my x appears to crash.....
<xubuser> i have the same problem some times
<xubuser> i don't like gxine
<vidd_laptop> but i can get to [ctrl] [alt] [f1] 
<xubuser> rockabillyjon, wait a second
<vidd_laptop> but if i go back to [ctrl] [alt] [f7]  then its toast
<vidd_laptop> and i have to reboot by hard power cycle
<xubuser> have you tried stopping gdm and restarting it
<vidd_laptop> how would i do that?
<vidd_laptop> xubuser, you KNOW this means i have to find 3 more ppl to help!
<xubuser> '/etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<xubuser> '/etc/init.d/gdm start'
* vidd_laptop is a firm believer in the "pay it forward" phylosophy
<xubuser> rockabilly, are you there?
* vidd_laptop is NOT a firm believer in learning to SPELL!!!!
<xubuser> :-)
<xubuser> My english is ugly, sorry
<vidd_laptop> you thing uninstalling and then reinstalling gxine might help?
<vidd_laptop> xubuser, its better then mine!
<xubuser> I don't think so, but you can try
<xubuser> have you tried mplayer?
<vidd_laptop> i speak 2 languages....english and moron-ese.....but my english is improving
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<xubuser> :-)
<vidd_laptop> no....i thought there were issues with it
<xubuser> what issues?
<vidd_laptop> dunno.....
<vidd_laptop> thats why i never tried it =] 
<vidd_laptop> gxine always worked b4
<vidd_laptop> but i have fiesty now
<xubuser> ah, that colud be the reason
<vidd_laptop> and its aptly named....if it dont like something it lets you KNOW!
<xubuser> i can't get feisty on my computer, I don't have space on my disk
<xubuser> When i get a new one, a will use it to test it
<vidd_laptop> cool
<vidd_laptop> well....im off to bed
<vidd_laptop> ill find ppl to help tommorrow
<xubuser> yes, me too in a few minutes
<vidd_laptop> night
<vidd_laptop> [or what ever it is in your corner of the world] 
<xubuser> it's been a pleasure vidd_laptop, good night
<vidd_laptop> likewise
<xubuser> rockabillyjon, are you there?
<rockabillyjon> How do I change which driver my pcmcia wifi card uses? i want it to use the madwifi. thanks guys. ><
<rockabillyjon> xubuser, hey sorry bout that
<rockabillyjon> xubuser, i was fiddling with what you told me. =)
<xubuser> have you make some progress?
<rockabillyjon> xubuser, i couldn't figure out what driver i am currently using, but i learned that I SHOULD be using the madwifi
<xubuser> that's good. Do you have the pcmcia-modules package, dont you?
<rockabillyjon> um, i don't know? how do I find out.
<xubuser> open synaptic, look in the installed packages and see if you got it
<rockabillyjon> oh. lol.
<rockabillyjon> one sec please.
<xubuser> there may be the drivers you are looking for
<rockabillyjon> before, I was able to download the madwifi from synaptic, but now that I have it, im not sure how to use it. lol
<kristjans> http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/3/33/Archlinux-screen.png <-- how to i get the news grab like that?
<kristjans> do*
<rockabillyjon> xubuser, ok, according to Synaptic, i do not have ANY pcmcia-modules installed. =)
<xubuser> try installing
<rockabillyjon> xubuser, there are a couple differnt versions, I believe they are based on kernel version number... so how do I figure out which kernel version number I'm running? heh, this should be an easy one!!!
<xubuser> uname -r
<rockabillyjon> interesting. I have version 2.6. and the modules only offer 2.4.
<xubuser> let me see
<rockabillyjon> =)
<xubuser> look pcmciautils
<rockabillyjon> aha yes. i do have that one installed.
<xubuser> then i don't know, I don't have a pcmcia card. How is the mesage you get from lsmod?
<rockabillyjon> hmmmm, i don't know. But I have to go to bed now. Thank you for all of your help! have a good night!
<Jester45> night
<xubuser> good night
<DawnLight> how do i delete a file from terminal?
<xubuser> rm filename
<DawnLight> worked
<DawnLight> turns out linking serial ports in wine isnt so simple
<erstazi> hello
<xubuser> hi
<erstazi> what is the best and most efficient way of switching from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<xubuser> first of all
<xubuser> uninstall all packages related to ubuntu desktop
<xubuser> then
<xubuser> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<erstazi> xubuser: latter seems the simple part
<erstazi> heh
<erstazi> which of the two have larger amounts of packages (had to watch the wording) heh
<xubuser> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, but i'm not sure if i'll remove all the packages related to ubtuntu
<xubuser> yes, it says that ubuntu-desktop depends on all desktop packages from ubuntu
<xubuser> it should work
<grazie> removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove all of gnome etc. A fresh install of xubuntu is a much easier option.
<erstazi> grazie: that's what I think my best option is
<erstazi> especially since I got a fresh install on this machine
<erstazi> I like how XFCE is fast but why do you prefer xfce?
<xubuser> It's a integrated desktop solution, not just a window manager
<xubuser> it's fast, and a low-resources eater
<erstazi> xubuser and grazie: I appreciate the answers. I just wanted to clarify so I had no confusion
<xubuser> you are welcome erstazi
<erstazi> I never used debian before, just other distros
<xubuser> If you do some research, you will find that debian is beatifull
<xubuser> i takes some time to get use to it, but with ubuntu you have the best of two worlds
<erstazi> I am use to CentOS/RHEL, so yeah there are differences
<xubuser> I like xubuntu, I think is the best for computers with low resources
<xubuser> of courses, you can use debian with a light window manager like icewm too
<erstazi> interesting
<erstazi> I will have to say, packages-wise the who *buntu family has some major backing
<xubuser> yes, i think the same
<tuxcrafter> hello guys I am creating a benchmark system for linux and I need tools to test video performance like mpeg2 mpeg3 ogg hd720 hd1080 under linux can you guys help me out
<maxamillion> i personally wouldn't know of any good benchmarks :(
<maxamillion> sorry
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: do you know a good place were they might know it ?
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: not really, my best suggestion would be to look around google
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: do you know someone that is good with video so we can create a default set of video file with special specs for benchmarking
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: i don't know anyone who does video on linux .... only people who code on it, run servers, etc.
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: ok thanks :-D
<bwananna>  /j #ubuntu-trivia
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: btw i volunteerd to be MOTU for clawsmail and ask the opinion of the xubuntu-dev members but they did not say anything about it so I gues they dont want a MOTU for it?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: try #mplayer maybe...
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: last time it was brought up in the mailing lists i thought the devs said the only issue was that we didn't have a MOTU sponsor
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: yes i know but now they doesnt seem to care
<maxamillion> :(
<followmath> Hallo I need wine in xubuntu anyone knows if it is possible to install on xubuntu?
<grazie> yes
<grazie> !wine | followmath
<ubotu> followmath: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<followmath> tks for answrer but I check in synaptic for package and I did not found it
<followmath> Is it on ubuntu/xubuntu cdrom?
<followmath> I can't found it in xubuntu cdrom
<followmath> someune could help me?
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> hi
<Prisoner_> finally got embedded videos to work in FIrefox
<Markok765> My music wont play from my ipod in ubuntu
<Prisoner_> don't have an IPOD here
<Markok765> umm...what?
<Prisoner_> have you tried the ubuntuforums.org?
<Prisoner_> that's where I find most of my Ubuntu answers
<Markok765> I'll check
<Prisoner_> I've been using Xubuntu for a few weeks now and so far, I like it
<superkirbyartist> The swap does not automaticaly turn on.  Anyone can help please?
<DarkWizdom> Hi!, Got a little problem. Transparency is not working in xubuntu :( anyone knows what might be the problem (had kubuntu unstalled recently, there it worked nice)
<DarkWizdom> installed*
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: you need the composite extension enabled
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: and compositing in settings->window manager tweaks
<DarkWizdom> thanks! will try that now
<DarkWizdom> hmm... so how do I enable composite extension? (I got package installed - libxcomposite1). Cause I couldn't find anything regarding compositing in window manager tweaks...
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: ah, it's hidden in edgy, I think
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: edit file ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: and change the line  <option name="Xfwm/UseCompositing" type="int" value="1"/>
<DarkWizdom> ok, thanks! :)
<TheSheep> so that it has value="1" like here
<DarkWizdom> will try now
<DarkWizdom> changed. time for ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<DarkWizdom> hmm.. it seems to have worked.. for taskbar only :))
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: the rest you can set in that tweaks dialog
<DarkWizdom> other programs still don't support transparency
<DarkWizdom> oh I see :)
<TheSheep> you can also put the mouse cursor on the window title and use alt+scrollwheel to make the window transparent
<DarkWizdom> ok, thanks! :)
<TheSheep> but terminal has own transparency, which is much better, because the letters are opaque
<DarkWizdom> hmm... I got the settings, but still seems to be some problem. I got yakuake installed for example
<DarkWizdom> and when I select transparent schema
<DarkWizdom> it still stays solid
<DarkWizdom> same with konsole
<TheSheep> that's because it is only made to work with kde :(
<DarkWizdom> ah dammit!
<DarkWizdom> :P
<TheSheep> I'm sure it can be worked around somehow
<TheSheep> but not sure how
<TheSheep> hate kde, you see ;P
<DarkWizdom> :))
<DarkWizdom> I had kde yesterday
<DarkWizdom> but
<DarkWizdom> I came to a conclusion that
<DarkWizdom> on my pIII 1200 with 64mb integrated video
<DarkWizdom> xfce would be better :D
<TheSheep> I just finished installing it on a P4HT :)
<TheSheep> with a gig of ram
<DarkWizdom> hehe. on my machine it works 10 times faster... although was quite used to kde..
<TheSheep> and 3.4Ghz
<DarkWizdom> nice ^^
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: actually it's horrible -- had to add about 10 parameters to kernel to even make it boot
<DarkWizdom> you mean kde?
<DarkWizdom> hmm, I had no problems :)
<oops> hey
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: I mean this box -- I hate HP
<TheSheep> hi oops
<DarkWizdom> hehe
<DarkWizdom> hi!
<xubuser> Hi everyone
<TheSheep> aloha xubuser
<oops> i looked at the guides to configure my Ralink wireless card
<oops> but they envolve apt-get stuff
<oops> do I need to be connected via ethernet to get my wireless working?
<TheSheep> oops: whatever you do with apt-get you can do with synaptic as well
<TheSheep> oops: you can donwload the packages manually from other box from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> oops: and then copy them and install by clicking on them
<cellofellow> put them on thumbdrive and use `sudo dpkg -i thefile.deb`
<oops> so I just save them to a CD
<oops> and then in xubuntu I go to synaptic
<oops> add repository
<TheSheep> oops: no need for that
<TheSheep> oops: in xubuntu just open the cd and click on the packages
<cellofellow> that no worky, you have to go to a lot of work to make a repo cd.
<oops> ah ok
<TheSheep> oops: gdebi should pop up and offer you to install them
<cellofellow> not THAT much, just more than you want.
<TheSheep> oops: or you can use dpkg -i like cellofellow said
<DarkWizdom> but imho having internet connection would be the easyest way :)
<oops> yea but I I don't have a cable that's big enough :D
<DarkWizdom> lol
<oops> kinda complicates stuff
<oops> one more thing
<oops> in Ubuntu ra0 appeared right way
<oops> in the network screen
<oops> but in xubuntu it doesn't
<oops> instead wlan0 and wmaster0 appear (if i'm not mistaken)
<oops> however I didn't got it to work in ubuntu either :s
<cellofellow> Gnome uses Network Manager, a heavy-weight, heavy-feature thing.
<oops> I'm just downloading the packages now, then I'll go back to xubuntu, try to get it working, then I'll be back
<oops> hopefully in xubuntu already
<DarkWizdom> good luck :)
<Markok765> Thank you
<oops> O.o
<DarkWizdom> :P
<Markok765> I'm kidding
<jmichaelx> is it inappropriate to ask feisty questions in this room?
<xubuser> i don't know
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: ask away
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: in the worst case you will be ignored :D
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> well, i upgraded to xubuntu feisty last night, and all seems to have gone well, except that i have not yet been able to get the mouse to work
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: what kind of mouse?
<jmichaelx> the mouse is PS/2 but is connected to the PC using an adapter for an older style, bigger plug
<TheSheep> so it's in fact a com mouse?
<jmichaelx> com?
<DarkWizdom> I think it's a big version of ps/2 :))
<kalikiana> jmichaelx, you are welcome to join the feisty testers ;)
<TheSheep> DarkWizdom: there is such thing :)
<jmichaelx> ok, that could be....
<jmichaelx> ty kalikiana
<jmichaelx> :-D
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: is it a flat plug, the kind that is called DB-9 ?
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: that is possible
<DarkWizdom> I know there is :D
<jmichaelx> this is an old K6-2 motherboad... it only has a one PS/2 port, for a keyboard
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: http://www.ise.eu.com/images/adapterdbnineplugtopstwosocket.jpg <-- like this?
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: no, it is just like a really big PS/2
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: DNI?
<TheSheep> DIN
<TheSheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIN_connector
<jmichaelx> and i have no idea where i even got the adapter. i just found it in a box of stuff that i have
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: well, I have some bad news and some good news for you, which do you want first?
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: lay the bad news on me
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> because i believe that DIN is it
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: your mouse will not work with this connector
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: it worked under breezy dapper and edgy
<TheSheep> that's weird
<TheSheep> anyways, the good news is that your keyboard should work with it
<jmichaelx> yeah, it worked until this upgrade to feisty last night
<jmichaelx> well, there is a regular PS/2 port for the keyboard
<TheSheep> you can use it for your mouse
<jmichaelx> so, just switch them around?
<TheSheep> yes
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: i had no idea you could do that
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: you can eve connect 2 keyboards :)
<TheSheep> or 2 mice
<TheSheep> not underwindows, but linux doesn't care
<TheSheep> and the "big ps/2" port was originally only used for keyboards
<TheSheep> I still have some keaybords with the large DIN plug
<jmichaelx> sweet
<jmichaelx> thank you
<TheSheep> and use a converter to ps/2
<jmichaelx> i wonder why my configuration worked in earlier versions of xubuntu, but not now?
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: probably some changes in udev rules
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: makes sense
<jmichaelx> i do appreciate the help
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: or they removed the driver for "ps/2 over din" mouse
<silvertip257> hi guys long time since I've talked to ya
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: it could be something they'll put back in by final, then
<silvertip257> my install of Xubuntu Edgy is not mounting my swap partition when it boots up; I'm not sure what to do or if I should touch anything in /etc/fstab
<TheSheep> silvertip257: do you have swap mentioned in fstab?
<silvertip257> yes
<silvertip257> it's in there
<TheSheep> can you paste the line here?
<xubuser> yes, do that
<silvertip257> certainly I will
<silvertip257> # /dev/hda3
<silvertip257> UUID=4f8d5ad5-0aef-4bee-a3ed-5fb75d96f05e none            swap    sw              0       0
<TheSheep> silvertip257: it's commented out
<silvertip257> oh :(
<TheSheep> silvertip257: remove the '#' from the beginning
<silvertip257> hmm lemme look @ the rest of them
<silvertip257> ok
<silvertip257> The Sheep:  here is my root partition
<silvertip257> # /dev/hda2
<silvertip257> UUID=0df9ee8a-f4de-4986-b662-6bacc0bdaa46 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<TheSheep> silvertip257: are you sure there are no other lines?
<silvertip257> yep
<TheSheep> silvertip257: ones that are not commented?
<xubuser> you can just put /dev/hda3 and delete the UUID
<TheSheep> silvertip257: i.e. don't have a '#' at the beginning
<TheSheep> xubuser: bad idea
<silvertip257> they all do
<xubuser> why TheSheep?
<silvertip257> they all have the # at the beginning of the drive name
<silvertip257> I wanna know why too =)
<R[a] ndom> not that bad of an idea
<R[a] ndom> it just means if the drives change order itll stop working
<R[a] ndom> but with the uuids you could plug 'em into diff't cables and everything would be fine
<xubuser> off course, but at least you can mount swap
<TheSheep> xubuser: because there are some changes in naming between kernel versions in edgy, some versions use 'hda' and some 'sda', plus windows installers can chnage the order of your partitions and then your linux would stop booting
<xubuser> Oh, i see
<silvertip257> The Sheep the only ones that don't have the # at the beginning are the CD/DVD and the floppy
<TheSheep> silvertip257: ah, sorry
<silvertip257> np
<TheSheep> silvertip257: it's two lines!
<silvertip257> read above ^^
<TheSheep> silvertip257: the drive name should be commented, it's ok
<silvertip257> kkk
<silvertip257> thought so
<TheSheep> the line that starts with UUID shoudn't
<silvertip257> well any ideas why it isnt automounting it?
<silvertip257> hmmm
<silvertip257> yea right they dont
<TheSheep> try 'swapon -a' and see if you have any messages
<xubuser> can you try to mount it manaully
<silvertip257> the drive name is commented though # /dev/hda?
<silvertip257> umm
<silvertip257> the sheep:  swapon -a I've already tried
<TheSheep> silvertip257: that's because the UUID identifies the drive
<silvertip257> doesnt work
<TheSheep> silvertip257: the comments are there only for you
<silvertip257> oh ok the sheep
<silvertip257> mmhmm
<TheSheep> what does 'free' say?
<silvertip257> The Sheep:  swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/4f8d5ad5-0aef-4bee-a3ed-5fb75d96f05e: No such file or directory
<silvertip257> ok FREE:  Swap:            0          0          0
<xubuser> maybe you can just fdisk again the swap partition?
<silvertip257> well
<silvertip257> then w/o re-installing will it mount ???
<TheSheep> silvertip257: what does vol_id /dev/hda2 say?
<silvertip257> ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem
<silvertip257> ID_FS_TYPE=ext3
<silvertip257> ID_FS_VERSION=1.0
<silvertip257> ID_FS_UUID=0df9ee8a-f4de-4986-b662-6bacc0bdaa46
<silvertip257> ID_FS_LABEL=
<silvertip257> ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE=
<TheSheep> hmm... that's not a swap partition
<TheSheep> fdisk -l
<silvertip257> The Sheep:  hda2 is my root
<silvertip257> yah
<silvertip257> ik
<TheSheep> aah, sorry
<silvertip257> ID_FS_USAGE=other
<silvertip257> ID_FS_TYPE=swap
<silvertip257> ID_FS_VERSION=2
<silvertip257> ID_FS_UUID=8482ad30-ffc3-4efe-89b8-adfaf902ce1f
<silvertip257> ID_FS_LABEL=
<silvertip257> ID_FS_LABEL_SAFE=
<TheSheep> then vol_id /dev/hda3
<silvertip257> ** there ***
<TheSheep> see, it's different
<silvertip257> mmhmm
<TheSheep> did you move it or something?
<silvertip257> nope
<TheSheep> replace the uuid in your fstab with this one
<silvertip257> i reinstalled months ago & it worked ok
<TheSheep> 8482ad30-ffc3-4efe-89b8-adfaf902ce1f
<silvertip257> oh?
<TheSheep> and it should work
<silvertip257> and why that one?
<TheSheep> because that's the uuid of your swap partition
<TheSheep> 18:10 < silvertip257> ID_FS_UUID=8482ad30-ffc3-4efe-89b8-adfaf902ce1f
<silvertip257> oh ok
<silvertip257> I wonder why they are different then...
<TheSheep> yeah
<silvertip257> from the fstab one ya know ...
<TheSheep> wonder
<ormiret> silvertip257: have you installed any other distros that might ahve reformatted the swap?
<silvertip257> not recently no
<silvertip257> i did put ubuntu on it after xubuntu though
<silvertip257> or was it the other way around ...?
<silvertip257> hmm i forget
<silvertip257> well I'm gonna reboot & see how it goes
<silvertip257> thanks guys
<silvertip257> if it works I'll be back in a min or two
<silvertip257> * wish me luck ^.^ *
<ormiret> see you then...
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: i switched my PS/2 cables around... now i have no working  mouse or keyboard lol
<DarkWizdom> ^^
<looping_> hello
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: this is WEIRD
<oops> back
<cclampblues> anyone awake?
<TheSheep> no
<looping_> cclampblues: yep
<looping_> :p
<cclampblues> cool beans
<posingaspopular> cclampblues: hate sleep
<cclampblues> i have another question for you guys
<TheSheep> cclampblues: sorry, that was your limit for today ;)
<posingaspopular> cclampblues: try again tommorow
<TheSheep> cclampblues: do ask
<cclampblues> when i booted up today i got somethin like this: /dev/hda1 has been mounted 30 times and needs checked... then i got a few buffer i/o errors on hda1; logical blocks (logical constapation?) and that i needed to run fsck manually
<cclampblues> which i did and it said it was clean. but sometimes when i boot my kernel gets scared and panics and crashes and i have to restart it. i was wondering if these things were connected and/or if this was an indication that my hard drive is fubar
<cclampblues> ?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: it might be
<TheSheep> cclampblues: look into your dmesg and see if you're getting io errors
<cclampblues> is there another way to check it? or perhaps could it be related to bad ram?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: it can be anything, bad disk, bad ram, bad cpu, bad motherboard
<cclampblues> oh goodie
<cclampblues> i think i have a bad ramstick for sure. did i meantion that? haha
<TheSheep> cclampblues: you can test the ram with memtest -- press esc at the boot and select it from the menu
<TheSheep> cclampblues: well, that'd explain all the data corruption
<TheSheep> cclampblues: and system unstability
<TheSheep> cclampblues: linux always uses all available ram -- for disk buffers and such. So bad ram will lead to filesystem corruption too.
<cclampblues> i know it sounds stupid but my thinking was on boot it would "ignore" the bad stick alltogether and that when it cheked hda1 that it would indicate a problem with my harddrive
<cclampblues> oh... well then if it always uses all ram i should just pull that thing out then right?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: good idea
<cclampblues> but linux will never "ignore" bad ram?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: do poweroff your computer before that, though
<cclampblues> lol thanks for the advice.
<TheSheep> cclampblues: how could it do that?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: how would it know it's bad?
<TheSheep> cclampblues: it doesn't do full ram test every time, you know
<cclampblues> hell i dunno. when i hit f2 to enter bios setup it shows i have 64mb available. i have 2 64mb sticks installed. so i figured it "ignored" it. make sense?
<TheSheep> you can mark the ram as faulty by removing it from the computer :D
<cclampblues> haha ok underestood
<TheSheep> well, it might mean you need to flip some jumpers or set something in bios for it to see full 128MB
<cclampblues> i cant change it in the bios
<TheSheep> I also had a weird motherboard once that took two kinds of ram, but only one kind at a time -- they shared pins
<cclampblues> as for jumpers i dont know. its a lappy. old p3 dell latitude.
<TheSheep> replacing ram in laptops was complicated
<TheSheep> you might want to do some reasearch on your particular model
<TheSheep> google or something
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: are you using konversation?
<TheSheep> hi hyper_ch
<cclampblues> would ram explain my panel not starting automatically on boot?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: of course not, that's kde evil
<hyper_ch> konverstaion is not kde ;)
<hyper_ch> too bad :)
<TheSheep> cclampblues: it can explain disk corruption, and corrupted files can explain the panel...
<cclampblues> word up.
<cclampblues> THANKS TheSheep - I'm gonna tie one end of a string around my bad ram stick. then im going to the other end to a door knob on an open door. then im going to slam the door shut. it ought to get the ram out ok. im sure ill be back in here later.
<TheSheep> %)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: do you think upgrade from Herd5 to stable will be simple?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: should be
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: never done such an upgrade :)
<hyper_ch> I'm still amazed that an alpha runs so well
<hyper_ch> it's more stable than my winxp used to be
<feta> does anyone have experience of getting festival to work on xubuntu?
<akao> can't say i do
<akao> not even sure what festival is
<silvertip257> Will anyone help me install themes onto my Xubuntu Edgy install (I've tried Googling already)
<feta> akao: turns text into speech.
<ardchoille> I installed Ubuntu from the Ubuntu alternate ISO. I am looking to try xfce as many say it's quite nice. What all do I need to install?
<ardchoille> xfce, xfce-?
<ardchoille> Or does it depend on what I want my xfce to do?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'xubuntu-desktop' will provide xfce and the applications bundled with it for Xubuntu.
<ardchoille> Oh, wow, that is much easier than what I had planned.
* ardchoille installs xubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> Thanks PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<PuMpErNiCkLe> feta: Have you encountered any specific problems with festival?
<dylan_> y hallo thar
<dylan_> just curious
<dylan_> is there anything like this for Xubuntu?: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31031
<feta> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes. it won't play any words
<feta> festival> (SayText "Hello")
<feta> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: Permission denied
<feta> #<Utterance 0xb7231a18>
<R[a] ndom> festival ftw
<R[a] ndom> it wakes me up to music + weather forecast + news
<R[a] ndom> heh
<feta> is there any graphical interface to festival?
<R[a] ndom> not that I've seen
<R[a] ndom> what would it do?
<ardchoille> Looks like xfce is installed. Gotta log into it.
<feta> what would a graphical interface to festival do? be a graphical interface to festival?
<R[a] ndom> festival reads text tho
<R[a] ndom> it would just be a text box and a read button
<R[a] ndom> maybe a dropdown to change voice
<feta> well, rather i'd wish for a complete software set without the need to do any configs or tweaks
<ardchoille> Wow, this thing loads fast :)
<silvertip257> I'm trying to remap some keys and I'm using XFCE 4.4, but cannot get it to allow me to add a command - I have created a custom kybd layout though so far
<silvertip257> nvm i'm stupid
* Grey_Loki plays around with wpasupplicant
<ardchoille> I'm liking xfce
<ardchoille> How do I get the top panel to the bottom of ths screen?
<TheSheep> right click, customize panel, and in the 'position' section click apropriate button
<ardchoille> That did it
<ardchoille> Thanks
<ardchoille> I think I see a bug.
<ardchoille> In order to get the context menu for the notification area, you have to quit all apps using that not area first, then click on the frame.
<TheSheep> you can click on the frame right away if you have good aim ;)
<TheSheep> I usually click on the edge of the screen
<ardchoille> My aim isn't that goo
<ardchoille> d
<TheSheep> but you're right, maybe you should go and report it on the xfce bug tracker?
<TheSheep> bugs.xfce.org
<ardchoille> Also, the notification area doesn't resize icons to fit totally in the not area. At less than 30, the icons are cut off at the top.
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah, maybe I should report these things.
<ardchoille> This is quite nice, though.
<TheSheep> ardchoille: well, the latter is not the bug in xfce but in the specific applications and their icon-handling code
<ardchoille> Loads fast, looks good, responsive.. nice break from gnome
<TheSheep> ardchoille: it's mostly with kde apps
<ardchoille> I don't use any kde stuff, don't like them. gnome only for years.
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> oh, I gave you a wrong address for the xfce bugtracker, it's http://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<ardchoille> Hmm.. I don't even need the top panel as middle click shows the workspaces and their apps.
<ardchoille> TheSheep: Thank you :)
<TheSheep> they really do care about bugs -- I had one persistent bug since 4.2 that was aprticulary annoying, and when I saw they didn't fix it in 4.4 I went to the bugtracker and found it's not even reported
<TheSheep> then I reported the bug and had a patch for it the same day
<ardchoille> Nice
<TheSheep> so, even if something seems obvious, it's still worth to report
<ardchoille> Yeah
<TheSheep> hi SamRose :)
<kalikiana_> I can fully underline that bugs are answered very quickly :)
<ardchoille> How do I edit the menu? The stuff between Settings and Help? I think this stuff comes from /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> ardchoille: yes, it's generated automatically from these files
<kalikiana_> ardchoille, you need to edit the .desktop files in there
<TheSheep> ardchoille: you need to edit the .desktop files to change that menu
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, I was faster :P
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: still practicing touchtyping :P
<ardchoille> "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;" <-- that's why they're not showing.  grrr
<TheSheep> ardchoille: in my experience, the .desktop files will get replaced back with the updates anyways, so it's better to edit the local copies in ~/.local/share/applications/
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, what "bad practices" was 'The Crash' caused by?
<ardchoille> sed -i 's/OnlyShowIn=GNOME/OnlyShowIn=/g' /usr/share/applications/*
<ardchoille> That fixed it :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: a co-worker used up all the free space on our home partition in the middle of the night with his cron-invoked cvs backup of mysql database :P
<TheSheep> ardchoille: radical
<kalikiana_> ouch :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: pretty stupid
<ardchoille> hehe, Donna says "I'm keeping this".
<ardchoille> bye bye gnome
<ardchoille> I guess if I like it so well, I should install from an xubuntu ISO
<TheSheep> ardchoille: it doesn't really make much difference
<ardchoille> Oh, ok.
<ardchoille> Good to know.
<TheSheep> ardchoille: aparat from some gnome leftovers here and there and a different upsplash, that you can change anyways
<ardchoille> usplash? The boot splash?
<TheSheep> yes
<ardchoille> Ah, I use 'quiet vga=791' in the menu.lst
<TheSheep> no, the usplash image is compressed in your initrd
<ardchoille> Need a decent res in tty's cuz I use irssi there sometimes
<TheSheep> it's taken from /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so everytime you upgrade your kernel
<ardchoille> I don't see a splash image when booting, I edited the menu.lst to not show a splash when booting
<TheSheep> ah, in the old day there was that tool for tweaking the text mode
<ardchoille> There still is a tool.. it's called vim
<TheSheep> allowed you to get modes like 160x80 in 200Hz
* ardchoille hides
<TheSheep> by changing the svga registers and replacing the font bitmaps
<ardchoille> Oh, that..
<TheSheep> SvgaTextMode or something like that
<TheSheep> I didn't have a monitor good enough to really exploit it at the time
<TheSheep> it's not that hot with lcd
<ardchoille> Is it possible to edit the context menu in Thunar? I use nautilus scripts in nautilus to have context menu items like Copy to, move to, encrypt, decrypt, etc.
<TheSheep> ardchoille: thunar has actions
<TheSheep> ardchoille: in 'configure custom actions'
<slow-motion> hallo
<ardchoille> TheSheep: Ah hah :)
<TheSheep> ardchoille: you can also put items in the 'sent to' menu
<TheSheep> ardchoille: by creating apropriate .desktop files
<TheSheep> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi TheSheep
<TheSheep> ah, there is is, svgatextmode
<ardchoille> TheSheep: How do I do a Thunar action the get it to ask me for a dest dir? I wanna click on a file, choose "Move To" and have it ask me for a path, then move the file to the path I selected.
<ardchoille> In a nautilus script it's simply mv "$arg" "$location"
<kalikiana_> ardchoille, Try zenitiy perhaps?
<ardchoille> kalikiana_: Yeah
<ardchoille> bbiab
<sacater> me need xfce 4.4.0!! im using the 4.3 BETA!
<sacater> me need xfce 4.4.0!! im using the 4.3 BETA! where can i gain the ubuntu version
<grazie> sacater: you could upgrade to feisty, but it is still in testing
<null_> Due to a bad CD-ROM, I had to complete most of my install using 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.'  This did not automatically install my wireless card.  How can I go about having it recognize and install my card?
<null_> Does Xubuntu have atheros drivers/madwifi installed by default?
<crdlb> null_, it would be the same as ubuntu, and yes
<crdlb> iirc
<null_> My install crapped out due to a defective CD-ROM so my wireless card wasn't detected.  How do I fix it?
<crdlb> the modules should be in linux-restricted-modules
<null_> Is there a detect-new-hardware script I can run?
<DawnLight> hey hey people
<null_> Hi!
<DawnLight> anyone recommend an md5 checksum calculator for xubuntu?
<DawnLight> or perhaps i have one i dont know about?
<null_> md5?
<null_> md5sum
<DawnLight> yes that
<null_> go to terminal, type md5sum filename
<DawnLight> thats lovely
<null_> :)
<DawnLight> unfortunately it checked out bad
<slow-motion> n8
<null_> that sucks :(
<crdlb> lol wouldn't that say "nate"
<DawnLight> it's the edgy alt. i guess i should use a download manager, huh?
<null_> perhaps
<null_> i never had trouble downloading it
<null_> are you on a spotty connection?
<crdlb> DawnLight, use wget
<null_> does wget support resume?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> wget -c
<null_> :D
<DawnLight> i do get some hash fails on bittorrent
<null_> hmm that's no good
<null_> well, actually that is normal
<DawnLight> can wget replace only the messed up parts of the file i have?
<null_> you could truncate the file a bit and then continue
<DawnLight> how would i know where to truncate
<DawnLight> how do i get wget help?
<null_> man wget
<null_> or wget --help
<null_> you could truncate the last 1%, 10%, 50%
<null_> depends how badly you think it screwed up
<null_> are you sure the file download completed?
<DawnLight> where is it downloading it to by default?
<crdlb> DawnLight, wget downloads to the current directory
<DawnLight> how do i know what the current directory is?
<crdlb> pwd
<DawnLight> and how do i stop it?!?!!!
<crdlb> ctrl+c
<DawnLight> worderful. how do i change that?
<crdlb> DawnLight, you can specify the "output document" with -O
<crdlb> that should be the path to the file where you want it downloaded (not the folder)
<Eagle_101> is xubuntu using xfce 4.4.0?
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: depends on your version
<Eagle_101> 6.10?
<Eagle_101> was my version?
<hyper_ch> click on applications --> about Xfce
#xubuntu 2007-03-11
<hyper_ch> Edgy doesn't use 4.4.0 if I remember correctly
<crdlb> !xfce edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> mmm ok
<DawnLight> funny, even though firefox finished downloading the iso, wget found 16MB more and is now completing it
<hyper_ch> feisty uses 4.4.0
<hyper_ch> and feisty uses a newer version than edgy
<crdlb> !xfce4-panel edgy
<ubotu> xfce4-panel: The Xfce4 desktop environment panel. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 287 kB, installed size 1592 kB
* Eagle_101 is installing gentoo, but hangs around here anyway ;)
<hyper_ch> DawnLight: why don't you use the repos?
<DawnLight> what and how
<DawnLight> the add/remove?
<hyper_ch> DawnLight: sudo apt-get install firefox
<hyper_ch> well, actually it should already be installed on xubuntu
<Eagle_101> yeah it should already be there...
<DawnLight> miscommunication here
<DawnLight> i am downloading ubuntu edgy alt iso
<hyper_ch> DawnLight: ah :)
<DawnLight> firefox "completed" the download, and it failed the md5sum
<Eagle_101> hah
<crdlb> wget ftw
<Eagle_101> DawnLight: delete that then, and just use apt-get :P
<DawnLight> i contiuned the same file using wget to see what happens and it found 16MB more
<DawnLight> what is apt-get?
<Eagle_101> DawnLight: did you use two different methods to get the same file
<Eagle_101> DawnLight: you are in xubuntu correct?
<Eagle_101> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hyper_ch> DawnLight: apt-get is the command line install/package program
<hyper_ch> DawnLight: aptitude is an alternative
<Eagle_101> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<hyper_ch> DawnLight: if you know what the library is called that you want to get installed then the command line is quicker than using the Add/Remove thing
<DawnLight> and what if i just want to download the file?
<hyper_ch> then use wget
<DawnLight> and from a specific server near me?
<hyper_ch> or the download manager in firefox
<DawnLight> which failed me
<Eagle_101> yeah... you should already have firefox on xubuntu
<Eagle_101> if its not working, I daresay that would be a bug..
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: he's not looking for ff.... he wants to download *ubuntu alternate
<DawnLight> it actually forgot to download the last 16 MB
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: and doing so with firefox gave him problmes
<Eagle_101> oh I see!
<Eagle_101> righto
<Eagle_101> DawnLight: try using just wget
<Eagle_101> re-download the file ;)
<DawnLight> it passed the checksum
<crdlb> yay for wget
<DawnLight> very funny
<hyper_ch> hmmm, civ 3 won't load with wine :(
<DawnLight> oohhh...
<DawnLight> i used to play Master of Orion 2
<hyper_ch> oh well, for some reason I do have vmware :)
<hyper_ch> Master of Orion is a great game :) loved it
<DawnLight> now time for my first Xfburn session
<crdlb> DawnLight, maybe you ought to use cdrecord considering your luck with gui frontends today :)
<hyper_ch> don't wanna test herd5?
<DawnLight> herd5?
<hyper_ch> xubuntu feisty herd5
<crdlb> lol it looks like ubuntu has made its own language
<hyper_ch> crdlb: how do you mean?
<Eagle_101> cdrecord rocks :D
<crdlb> none of those words make any sense by themselves, but together they form a cohesive idea
<hyper_ch> crdlb: that's applicable for everyword
<hyper_ch> crdlb: you have to know the idea behind the word for them to make sense
<crdlb> I just thought it sounded funny, that's all
<DawnLight> plug makes sense by the sound of it
<DawnLight> also smear
<hyper_ch> there's a nice little short story by a Swiss German author - Peter Bichsel - in this story there's an old man...
<hyper_ch> he wonders why a chair is called a chair and not a table
<hyper_ch> and he starts switching all those words
<hyper_ch> and then when he hears other talk it makes no sense to him anymore
<DawnLight> he changed the protocol
<DawnLight> now he needs an emulator
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<hyper_ch> DawnLight: Geek!
<DawnLight> you were here before
<DawnLight> lol
<DawnLight> error - unrecognized command
<Eagle_101> DawnLight: for what
<Eagle_101> cdrecord?
<Eagle_101> apt-get install cdrecord
<DawnLight> geek
<Eagle_101> then try
<crdlb> well doesn't xfburn use cdrecord?
<hyper_ch> so far I used only k3b
<hyper_ch> looks like civ 3 runs fine in vmware :)
<Eagle_101> crdlb: dunno about that, I just know cdrecord is really simple for doing iso files
<hyper_ch> hiho taram
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: for creating iso files or burning them on cd?
<Eagle_101> command is something like cdrecord dev="/dev/path" <item pass>
<Taram> hi hyper_ch
<Eagle_101> for burning iso files
<crdlb> Eagle_101, afaik all current cd burning programs just run cdrecord in the background
<hyper_ch> Taram: got disconnected?
<Taram> jupp
<Eagle_101> crdlb: really?
<Eagle_101> lol
<hyper_ch> crdlb: even k3b?
<Taram> i miss clicked :)
<Taram> so i was out
<crdlb> hyper_ch, it used to at least
<hyper_ch> Taram: hehehe
<DawnLight> okay so what are these options there fburnfree and dummywrite
<hyper_ch> crdlb: well, then I also have used cdrecord :)
<hyper_ch> dummywrite is just a simluation
<hyper_ch> and burnfree needs to be supported by your burner I think
<Taram> hyper_ch: how is workin you ajax project?
<DawnLight> give it a go
<Taram> did you fix it
<crdlb> hyper_ch, k3b still used cdrecord (or cdrdao)
<crdlb> uses*
<hyper_ch> Taram: yes, works for the ball... but now I have to make it general... I need to add some special fields like email address checks, or fields where you have a limitation (like rooms available) ....
<hyper_ch> Taram: and then I need to write it in clean code :)
<Taram> that sounds fine...	yada-yada-yada
<hyper_ch> but at the moment I'm occupied with exam correction of the assessment level here at university
<Taram> :)
<DawnLight> cdrecord: Bad Option: speed=.
<DawnLight> i set the speed to 16
<hyper_ch> I normally burn as low as I can...
<DawnLight> okay this is the last cd
<DawnLight> oh my god it just doesn't burn
<Taram> next week i'll start my 6 week assessment of my secound state examination that'll be hard
<DawnLight> how do i use cdrecord manually
<hyper_ch> DawnLight: don't you have cd-rw?
<hyper_ch> Taram: good luck on that :)
<crdlb> DawnLight, cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom ubuntu.iso
<Taram> even to you...
<crdlb> I think
<cycro> hello
<cycro> can anybody help me fix an error?
<crimsun> the error being...?
<Eagle_101> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cycro> lol
<DawnLight> never used one of them
<cycro> when i boot my computer up
<cycro> i get a "failed to initialize HAL"
<cycro> error
<Eagle_101> ok, hal is a program to allow easy mounting
<Eagle_101> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<crdlb> well HAL is pretty important
<Eagle_101> easy mounting of drives
<crdlb> but you can live without I guess
<cycro> but why am i getting the error
<cycro> its random
<Eagle_101> cycro: what is the error?
<cycro> its been workin fine the past few days
<cycro> Eagle_101, "Failed to initialize HAL"
<Eagle_101> that all?
<Eagle_101> no stack trace?
<crdlb> anybody know if hal keeps a log?
<cycro> wats that
<Eagle_101> is there any other data after the Failed to initialize HAL part?
<cycro> i forgot
<hyper_ch> crdlb: maybe syslog?
<Eagle_101> crdlb: heck if I know... likely a logger deamon of somesort would have caught it
<crdlb> well there doesn't seem to be a hald.log
<Eagle_101> mmm
<cycro> let me log out and in to see the exact error
<Eagle_101> well if it errored there would likely be some sort of error reported and caught by the deamon
<cycro> woohoo
<cycro> fixed my problem
<cycro> but now i have a new one
<cycro> does anybody use amarok?
<jlamr> no but there's a channel here
<cycro> thx
<hyper_ch> cycro: yes I do use it
<cycro> hyper_ch, do u ever get an error about mail?
<cycro> and then it crashes
<hyper_ch> no
<vidd_laptop> wow....noone needs help????
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: I do
<hyper_ch> do you have Konversation installed?
<vidd_laptop> with what?
<vidd_laptop> no
<vidd_laptop> that is a KDE app
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: yes, it is... but you might have it anyway
<vidd_laptop> no...but do you have a question about it?
<hyper_ch> yes, whether I have a reproducable bug
<Eagle_101> mmm bugs
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: I know, they have plenty of proteins :)
<vidd_laptop> what is (or NOT) hapening?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: well, in Feisty I noticed that the Konversation taskbar icon starts flashing upon receipt of any message in any channel...
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: and it seems it's not behaving like this in Kubuntu Feisty as I am talking with a kubuntu dev right now
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: so I want to see if someone else on xubuntu feisty can reproduce this
<Hobbsee> hyper_ch: *grin* - you're doing what i was about to
<hyper_ch> Hobbsee: I'm "always" in here :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<vidd_laptop> so your running xubuntu with KDE parts?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: yes, runing a few kde appz...
<vidd_laptop> not sure i want to flood my system with worthless KDE [explicative deleted]  to see if I get the same issue
<vidd_laptop> =\
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: there are many great kde appz out there :)
<vidd_laptop> if they were great, they whouldnt be KDE apps =\
<Jester45> hyper_ch yes but some are not worth it
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptop: some stuff on kde is great, some stuff on GNOME is great, some stuff on xfce is great, its just a matter of preference
<Eagle_101> like I personally like kate over mousepad
<vidd_laptop> thats like saying there are many great windows programs....if they were great they would ANYTHING programs
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: and since I don't use xfce because of low techs I use the programs I like most :)
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch: heh :D
<Eagle_101> I'm sorta that way as well :P I've not had problems using kate, or kdevelop, though vim is great as well.
<Jester45> hyper_ch using xfce is only only becuase of low computer specs i prefer xfce over gnome and kde
<vidd_laptop> thre is just too much baggage with KDE apps
<Eagle_101> yeah they have to have the qt3 or qt4 library
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I don't... I had gnome and kde running for some time but I just didn't like it
<Eagle_101> while xfce is using gtk
<Jester45> ok its your preferance i like xfce better your dont
<Eagle_101> so really I would think that GNOME apps would be easier on xfce then KDE :P
<Eagle_101> but there is some great xfce stuff (like thunar)
<crdlb> and as time goes on, more of the gnome libs are being put into gtk
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I like Xfce better than gnome or kde as Desktop Environments but for the appz I see it differently :)
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: thunar just lacks the splitting that konqueror can do
<Eagle_101> that is the best part of linux, I get to pick and choose the best of both worlds
<crdlb> whenever I run xfce, I use a bunch of gnome apps
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch: splitting?
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: hmmm, you know gnome commander? or midnight commander?
<Eagle_101> the devs need to get to work on that then ;)
<hyper_ch> where you have a 2-pane manager?
<Eagle_101> ah ok
<Eagle_101> that makes sense.
<hyper_ch> in konqueror you have a multipane manager... you can veritcally and horizontally split
<Eagle_101> go prod some thunar devs :P
<hyper_ch> for file management I just love that
<hyper_ch> I used norton commander on dos
<hyper_ch> then windows/total command on windows
<hyper_ch> midnight commander on my debian server
<hyper_ch> :)
<Jester45> i just use more than one thunar window
<vidd_laptop> so these "commander" programs are like windows explorer?
<vidd_laptop> or are they like having to managers in one app?
<vidd_laptop> s/to/two
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: putting a screenshot online
<Jester45> whats thunderbird's language?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: http://www.roleplayer.org/konqueror.png  --> right pane: fish/ssh protocoll for file transfer onto server | left panes just two local one splitted horizontally
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, i can see a use for an app like that...but 2 thunars work just as well....and is easier for me to undersand what im doing
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: well, instead of two thunars you can have them in one piece
<hyper_ch> and just drag'n'drop left and right without being required to switch windows
<hyper_ch> as said, if thunar would have that splitting option it would be great :) I just like a 2-pane manager
<vidd_laptop> yeah...but knowing me like i do...im likely to move a file to the wrong place...where it will do the most harm!
<vidd_laptop> thunar sorta has two panes
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: you mean the filesystem tree?
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<irokese> Is there a way to make a certain window transparent (using xfwm4's compositor) via a command?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: never liked it in windows with the windows explorer.... :) I just grew up with 2-pane managers :)
<vidd_laptop> just wish they would EXPAND the file tree (so it acually WORKS like a file tree)
<vidd_laptop> maybe im too small minded...maybe im still too windowsish....but i really dont see any NEED to have the contents of more then one file displayed
<vidd_laptop> or rather more then one DIRECTORY
<vidd_laptop> except for the making of cd's and dvd's.....
<vidd_laptop> but you dont use file managers for that kind of task
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: if you just want move your stuff around it's quite handy
<vidd_laptop> lol....do you RALLY need to move stuff around often enough to make a "move your stuff around easily" app?
<Jester45> vidd_laptop i understand it  if you move lots of stuff its much faster but... i would rather open 2 windows
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, as would i
<vidd_laptop> when i put something somewere...it STAYS there forever [till i format and reinstall] 
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: when I put something somewhere it doesn't stay long there... normally I just put everything on the desktop and clean it up on a regular base
<vidd_laptop> as do i.....
<vidd_laptop> usually from the desktop to the black hole to the left of the screen
<vidd_laptop> but if i am taking stuff off the destop, i usually fire up terminal, sudo thunar, and drag and drop the files right from the desktop to its final destination
<hyper_ch> good night everyone
<Eagle_101> well it would be nice to have multiple panes in thunar :D but that is just more feature bloat that I'm not sure xfce wants or needs.
<vidd_laptop> gnight hy
<vidd_laptop> gnight hyper_ch
<Eagle_101> night hyper_ch
<vidd_laptop> Eagle_101, just the expandable let filesystem tree would sufice for 99%, with (i would assume) minimal bloat
<Jester45> i like to null everything on my desktop
<vidd_laptop> null? like toast?
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptommm
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Odd_Bloke
<vidd_laptop> didnt see ya there
<cclampblue1> is TheSheep in here?
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cclampblue1
<cclampblue1> you two one in the same huh? just wanted to say thanks for the advice. bad ram was the problem
<vidd_laptop> cclampblue1, i am NOT TheSheep
<vidd_laptop> just my way of saying hi
<Jester45> vidd_laptop stop messing with him you ARE TheSheep
* vidd_laptop is NOT TheSheep 
* vidd_laptop will not take credit for other's work
<kalikiana_> 2007-03-03 07:50 <vidd_laptop> I am also called TheSheep
<kalikiana_> that proves it ;)
<Jester45> :)
<vidd_laptop> huh?
<vidd_laptop> i dont think i was even ONLINE on the third!
<Jester45> well the logs say you were
<vidd_laptop> that was the day of my daughter's birthday party......i KNOW i was not online
<Jester45> now is this vidd's daughter or TheSheep's daughter
<vidd_laptop> so someone was inpersonating me?
<crimsun> /nick thesheep
<crimsun> d'oh!
<crimsun> /nick vidd_laptop
<crimsun> d'oh! x2
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana_, can you check those logs to find the IP of the impersonator?
<vidd_laptop> and what time zone was that 0750?
<kalikiana_> *g
<kalikiana_> UTC+1, but I don't take that seriously anyway :P
* vidd_laptop takes it seriously........
<vidd_laptop> someone is impersonating me impersonating someone!
<vidd_laptop> =\
<vidd_laptop> and someone i RESPECT!
<Jester45> static-72-86-132-220.phlapa.east.verizon.net
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, that is my CURRENT ip....i want to know what IP the imposter used @ 01:50 EST on 3/3/2007
<Jester45> i must of been you
<Jester45> it*
<R[a] ndom> you must be the imposter
<vidd_laptop> it COULDNT have been me....
<R[a] ndom> well you saw the ip
<R[a] ndom> so it was someone from your house
<Jester45> it wasnt be becuase i dont have verizon
<R[a] ndom> or someone tunneling through
<Jester45> vidd_laptop looks like youve got a slip personility
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana_, you have that log file?
<kalikiana_> 01-01-01 <kalikiana_> UTC+1, but I don't take that seriously anyway :P
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, it dont make any sense.....you can see im not really TheSheep because his IP is in Poland, and mine is in NE PA, USA
<Jester45> long ethernet cable
<Jester45> or... proxy
<vidd_laptop> or one heck of a wireless connection
* Jester45 agrees
* kalikiana_ does not no even have log files...
<vidd_laptop> ah...so ya just pulling my leg??????
<vidd_laptop> @lart kalikiana_
<vidd_laptop> hmmm....that dont work here
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana_, that was SOOOO wrong! [like DIET LARD wrong!] 
<vidd_laptop> and Jester45 yer SUCH the comodian
<vidd_laptop> !seen cellowfellow
<vidd_laptop> !seen cellofellow
<vidd_laptop> !seen Jester45
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jester45 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> ?
<vidd_laptop> man...noone needs helpat all tonight
<vidd_laptop> has it been like this all day?
<ormiret> There was more activity earlier
<Eagle_101> lol
<vidd_laptop> *sigh* .... installing mplayer
<vidd_laptop> anyone familiar with player?
<vidd_laptop> *wave* MattJ
<vidd_laptop> anyone familiar with mplayer?
* ormiret uses it
<MattJ> Hey :)
<pleia2> vidd_laptop: yep, how are you installing it
<pleia2> ?
<vidd_laptop> synaptic
<pleia2> ah
<vidd_laptop> it installed...just wont play
<pleia2> typing: mplayer file ?
<vidd_laptop> launched from menu.....
<vidd_laptop> i umounted the drive...that might solve my issue
<pleia2> well launching from the menu would only work if the version you installed included the GUI (gmplayer)
<vidd_laptop> hmmmm
<vidd_laptop> gmplayer is not in my synaptic
* vidd_laptop is running fiesty
<ormiret> do you get a GUI when you launch mplayer from the menu?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<pleia2> you can try just launching the command from a terminal, it might very well be in the package
<pleia2> ah
<vidd_laptop> i have libdvdcss2 installed.....
<vidd_laptop> why wont it play?????
<ormiret> what isn't working, and are you getting error messages?
<vidd_laptop> i press the play button, nothing happens
<vidd_laptop> let me try a different disk....
<ormiret> have you told it what to play?
<vidd_laptop> ummmm......
<vidd_laptop> no\
<ormiret> I can't find how to tell the GUI version to play a DVD, I use 'mplayer dvd://' in a terminal
<vidd_laptop> ok...i dont feel so stupid
<crdlb> ormiret, gmplayer dvd:// ?
<ormiret> crdlb: yeah, I expect that would work, I was looking for an option in the gui to play a DVD though
<vidd_laptop> ormiret, yer a life saver
<crdlb> ormiret, in mine, I can right click on the interface and choose dvd->open disc
<ormiret> crdlb: cheers, that works. I clicked on all the buttons but didn't think to right click...
* ormiret doesn't like GUIs
<vidd_laptop> "error opening/initializingthe selected video_out (-vo) device."
<ormiret> is that from the GUI?
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<ormiret> did it start playing anyway?
<vidd_laptop> and when i did what you told me it only played one selection
<vidd_laptop> no
<ormiret> You can change the output from the settings dialogue (click on the spanner to get it)
<crdlb> spanner lol
<ormiret> wrench if you're american
<crdlb> I was like what's a spanner?...Oh british
<ormiret> :)
<vidd_laptop> i dont understand what im doing in here=\
<ormiret> vidd_laptop: to get other bits of the DVD put a number after dvd:// (lots of disks have logo type things on 1)
* vidd_laptop REALLY dont get it now.....
<vidd_laptop> the CLI works....but the gui dont
<ormiret> are they both using the same video output - the CLI version tells you somewhere in the text and the GUI in the settings dialogue under the video tab
<vidd_laptop> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<vidd_laptop> Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!
<vidd_laptop> See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11
<vidd_laptop> that is what the terminal says
<vidd_laptop> but it plays
<ormiret> there should be a 'VO: [foo] ' line near the bottom, what is the foo?
<vidd_laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vidd_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9766/
<vidd_laptop> here is ALL the output
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<ormiret> line 54 says that is using x11, does the GUI work if you select that there?
<vidd_laptop> let me find out =] 
<vidd_laptop> its listed in the available drivers....dont know how to CHOOSE one!
<ormiret> just click on it so the highlight moves to it and then click OK
<crdlb> you may need to restart mplayer
<ormiret> I think you just need to do a stop/play but restarting the whole app would make sure.
<vidd_laptop> yer the best
<ormiret> vidd_laptop: you might want to check the 'enable frame dropping' check box as well since mplayer was complaining about not having enough CPU cycles
<crdlb> vidd_laptop, if you have a sdl choice, it may be faster
<vidd_laptop> seems good now....
<tasia> How much RAM does Xfce need to run?
<vidd_laptop> tasia, depends on what ya run it with....
<tasia> Err, as in?
<vidd_laptop> in xubuntu you can get away with [i think]  as low as 64 meg
<tasia> And what about gNewSense with 64Mb?
<vidd_laptop> you run it on fedora, you nead 96 i think
<vidd_laptop> tasia, you should be fine
<tasia> *And what about gNewSense with 32Mb?
<tasia> Typo^^^
<vidd_laptop> 32 is a little tight....
<vidd_laptop> id use fluxbox instead
<vidd_laptop> butim now WM expert
* vidd_laptop is no TYPING expert either
<tasia> Ditto. Wish I was though.
<tasia> Switch to a half decent keyboard layout
<vidd_laptop> this laptop only has room for one keyboard
<vidd_laptop> i think i just need to get the arthritis out of my fingers
<tasia> No I mean switch away from QWERTY
<tasia> To Dvorak or something
<vidd_laptop> then id have to repaint all the keys.....
<tasia> But not Dvorak, because that sucks to
<tasia> Nahh just remember which key is where
<vidd_laptop> and then get a NEW hunting licence for the NEW layout
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<tasia> Anyway, I'm off.
<tasia> ByE
<vidd_laptop> enjoy
<vidd_laptop> ahhh...monday or tuesday i get a dvd burner!
<vidd_laptop> of course i wont have any disks to BURN on .... but ill have the burner!
* ormiret got a DVD burnder a while back and has made one disk so far
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> was it worth the investment?
<vidd_laptop> how many frizbees ya make?
<ormiret> wasn't much mroe expensive than a reader and I needed one of them
<ormiret> only tried to make the one disk.
<vidd_laptop> ah...and succeeded first try
<ormiret> yep
<vidd_laptop> when breezy came out, i made a whole spool of frizbees!
<vidd_laptop> 50 disks
<ormiret> ouch, what was wrong?
<vidd_laptop> couldnt understand why it wouldnt burn a disk right
<tonyyarusso> 50 ?  eep
<vidd_laptop> i found out [much later]  that you had to do something special to make the writer work
<vidd_laptop> still no idea WHAT
<Eagle_101> mmm just use cdrecord ;)
<vidd_laptop> not on breezey....
<vidd_laptop> dapper...yes
<Eagle_101> heh... they need to fix that then ;)
<vidd_laptop> it got fixed in dapper
<vidd_laptop> and THAT is when i fired M$
<Eagle_101> heh
<vidd_laptop> if i could have gotten the package manager for SUSE or FEDORA to work like ubuntu, AND burn disks back then., i would have fired M$ then and been one of thier users
<vidd_laptop> i only really got into linux in Dec of '05
<Eagle_101> heh
<Eagle_101> Microsoft still can't do it can they?
<vidd_laptop> do what?
<Eagle_101> do whatever it is that made you fire them :P
<vidd_laptop> they VERY GOOD at what they do......
<vidd_laptop> produce poor quality software, charge WAY too much and arrest ppl for not registering thier stuff
<vidd_laptop> they make AWESOME malware magnets
<vidd_laptop> the best in the world
<vidd_laptop> =] 
* vidd_laptop got sick and tired of formating the hard drives of the 6 computers in the house every 3 months [cuzz it was faster and more efficient then disinfecting them] 
<vidd_laptop> so Eagle_101 ... what brought YOU to linux?
<tonyyarusso> A magical vision
<Koji-Murasame> The stork?
<vidd_laptop> it was the free food...wasn't it?
<vidd_laptop> jee....i hope i didnt OFFEND him with my praise of M$
<Eagle_101> lol
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptop: simple, I got sick of XP crashing randomly
<Eagle_101> sorry I was configuring an emerge on gentoo
<vidd_laptop> you like my depiction of M$?
<Eagle_101> yeah lovely I want to work for them now!
<Eagle_101> well... after they fix XP :P
<Eagle_101> and fix Vista
<vidd_laptop> ya want to test its attractiveness to malware, or be a bug-addition specialist?
<Eagle_101> bug-addition specialist :D
<Eagle_101> lets see... let me add an infinte loop... int i; while(true){i++;}
* vidd_laptop has heard a rumore that the [ctrl] [alt] [del]  function was acually a flaw in the ariginal DOS that billy harped on as a "feature"
<Eagle_101> heh
<Eagle_101> I probably was a feature, as it is the only way to make Microsoft close something. :P
<Eagle_101> *it
<vidd_laptop> he was SO proud of it, that he made it so that the only way to make anything work was to reboot
<Eagle_101> yepper :D
* Eagle_101 loves how you can leave linux sit, and it does slow down after 2 days
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptop: so what versions of linux have you tried before?
<Eagle_101> well rather I should say "distro"
<vidd_laptop> my first was Red Hat
<Eagle_101> mm and how was that?
<vidd_laptop> that lasted like 5 days
<Eagle_101> ^-^
<vidd_laptop> two years later.....
<vidd_laptop> i tried Debian (Gec 05)
<vidd_laptop> then fedora (took longer to download and install then to sit on my machine)
<Eagle_101> hah
<Eagle_101> now xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> then back to deb
<Eagle_101> hah
<vidd_laptop> then Breezy came out and it was all the rage
<Eagle_101> man you could not find something you like did you?
* Eagle_101 has never tried Breezy
<vidd_laptop> then i ran Kubuntu-Breezy
<vidd_laptop> 12.3 minutes (maybe)
<vidd_laptop> back to Ubuntu-breezy
<vidd_laptop> then ubuntu-dapper
<Eagle_101>  what was wrong with kubuntu?>
<vidd_laptop> if *buntu is a dog and pony show...kubuntu was the dog!
<Eagle_101> and why is that?
<vidd_laptop> but it sure was pretty
<vidd_laptop> just a sec....ill SHOW ya
<vidd> os[Linux 2.6.20-9-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Katmai) @ 448MHz]  mem[Physical : 313MB, 71.1% free]  disk[Total : 34.04GB, 88.70% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] ]  sound[] 
<vidd_laptop> that is why
<Eagle_101> ah not enough memory?
<vidd_laptop> but i have recently added 128 megs of ram
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Eagle_101> ah :D
<Eagle_101> heh, so it was very slow :P
<Eagle_101> and I guess ubuntu was slow?
<vidd_laptop> yeah...but i could live with it
<Eagle_101> now you are on xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> it was on par with my winxp
<Eagle_101> heh
<Eagle_101> wait... kubuntu is *slower* then windows?
* Eagle_101 blinks
<Eagle_101> someone needs to make those KDE people *optimize* :P
<vidd_laptop> well...i had a disasterous upgrade from dapper to edgy....and found xubuntu when i went to download an install cd
<Eagle_101> ah
<vidd_laptop> and i havent looked back
<Eagle_101> heh, I'm now installing gentoo (with xfce)
<Eagle_101> have you ever heard of gentoo?
<vidd_laptop> yer a better [hu] man then me
<vidd_laptop> yeah...i HEARD of it
<Eagle_101> .... what?
<Eagle_101> ah :S
<Eagle_101> just don't want to try it eh?
* vidd_laptop is AFRAID of what he heard
<Eagle_101> what have you heard?
* Eagle_101 is talking through a console while xfce compiles (on irssi, version me :D )
<vidd_laptop> it is difficult to install new packages
<Eagle_101> not so :P
<Eagle_101> emerge xfce4
<Eagle_101> I get xfce :D
<Eagle_101> I want firefox... emerge firefox
<Eagle_101> :D
<vidd_laptop> what are the sys requirements?
<Eagle_101> what you want them to be
<vidd_laptop> will my POS handle it?
<Eagle_101> you can install any windowmanager or DE you want
<Eagle_101> :P
<Eagle_101> you can install as little or as much as you want on gentoo
<Eagle_101> its totally configurable
<Eagle_101> and everything is compiled on your machine ... so you get that preformence bonus :D
<Eagle_101> but its complex as hell
<vidd_laptop> ah...there's the rub
<Eagle_101> as the start up requires you to know about almost every point of your system
<vidd_laptop> OH!
<Eagle_101> what kind of internet do you have? what is your keyboard layout (easy) ect.
<vidd_laptop> i forgot......
<Eagle_101> what is your video card?
<Eagle_101> but most of it you can find out with 'lspci'
<vidd_laptop> when i had that blow up with the upgrade...i installed SUSE
<Eagle_101> heh, and how was SUSE?
<vidd_laptop> then HURRIED to get xubuntu installed
<Eagle_101> what was wrong with SUSE?
<vidd_laptop> it LOOKED awesome
<vidd_laptop> it ran smooth
<vidd_laptop> i LOVED it.....
<Eagle_101> :D
<Eagle_101> and?
<Eagle_101> the rub?
<vidd_laptop> then i tried to DL the updates, and it somehow DELETED half the system files
<Eagle_101> ow
<Eagle_101> haha
<Eagle_101> hope nothing important was on there ;)
<vidd_laptop> CHECKING for updates should NEVER hose your syste,
<Eagle_101> lol
<Eagle_101> someone goofed
<vidd_laptop> RUNNING the update...ok i can live with that...ive run everry windows OS except vista
<vidd_laptop> but never CHECKING for updates
<Eagle_101> heh :P
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptop: did you know that vista takes 1GB of RAM to run smoothly :P
<vidd_laptop> really...i thought it needed that to boot
<Eagle_101> lol
<Eagle_101> my friend has it boot on 256 MB but not run well
<Eagle_101> 1GB of ram is just nuts :P
<vidd_laptop> i LOVE how they were selling all these computers at christmas time claiming they were vista ready...and they only had 512M ram, 80G HD
<Eagle_101> yepper :P
<cycro> hello
<Eagle_101> hey on 512 M they can at least switch to KDE :D
<vidd_laptop> yeah...especially when most economy boards wont load more then 2 gig ram
<Eagle_101> hey cycro
<cycro> how do i make gaim show up in my system tray ?
<cycro> it no longer shows
<Eagle_101> right click it
<Eagle_101> and click add
<cycro> yes
<Eagle_101> and add the icon (I think)
<cycro> before
<cycro> apss wud auto show
<cycro> like if i ran beryl-manager
<cycro> the beryl icon wud appear
<cycro> and i cud right click on it
<cycro> and the gaim icon would appear
<Eagle_101> did you change anything?
<vidd_laptop> dapper, edgy, or fiesty?
<cycro> uh
<cycro> edgy
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptop: you wanted someone to help... here you are :D
<cycro> i didnt change anytin
<vidd_laptop> upgraded gaim?
<cycro> it just stopped workin
<cycro> no
<cycro> well i did chagne
<cycro> i installed kde
<cycro> some kde stuff
<cycro> to get an app to work
<cycro> but it didnt work
<cycro> so i uninstalled the kde stuff
<vidd_laptop> Eagle_101, i rest my case!
<cycro> and yeah
<Eagle_101> lol
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptop: I'm going to get gentoo going, then I'm going to compare how efficent gentoo is to xubuntu :D
<cycro> so no ideas?
<Eagle_101> how much RAM does xubuntu require with nothing running
<Eagle_101> cycro: I'm not sure at al
<Eagle_101> all
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptop: ideas?
<Eagle_101> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<cycro> its not only gaim
<Eagle_101> !taskbar
<cycro> its anything
<vidd_laptop> cycro, did you uninstall xubuntu-desktop?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cycro> no
<cycro> i didnt
<Eagle_101> make sure it is there
<cycro> k
<cycro> tis all there
<jdrake> Is xubuntu ready for the new daylight savings time?
<Eagle_101> should be, is that today?
<jdrake> For me it is in about 2.5 hours
<tonyyarusso> jdrake: if you've done your updates, yes
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, thanks for REMINDING me
<jdrake> No problem :P
* vidd_laptop has his clocks set to auto update
<cycro> its daylight savings time?!
<vidd> uptime[3d 13h 36m 12s] 
<cycro> shit
<jdrake> In the United States and Ontario (no idea elsewhere) it is
<cycro> really
<cycro> zomg
<cycro> so wat time is
<cycro> it
<vidd_laptop> !language | cycro
<ubotu> cycro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cycro> lo
<cycro> my bad
<cycro> shitakae mushrooms
<jdrake> They decided to do it early now, for some reason or another.
<cycro> wats the point of daylight savings time?
* vidd_laptop is trying to find the command to re-install an app | cycro 
<jdrake> cycro: At least spell it right- it is shitake
<cycro> sorry
<cycro> so how do i get my system tray back
<jdrake> Ahem, shiitake rather
<vidd_laptop> cycro, look in your process manager.......
<ormiret> cycro: have you logged out and back in since it disappeared, and do you still have a panel where it should be and is there an empty System Tray on it?
<cycro> ill try logging in and out
<vidd_laptop> ormiret, i was going to ask if the notification-deamon was in his process manager
<jdrake> So how does the newest xfce stuff do compared with xubuntu stuff?
<cycro> its back :)
<vidd_laptop> wb cycro glad to hear it
<cycro> ty
<cycro> does anybody know an alternative to kiba-dock?
<vidd_laptop> wb cipher
<jdrake> cycro: Are you in Ontario?
<cycro> yes i am
<jdrake> What city?  I am down in Sarnia
<cycro> sarnia?
<cycro> whoa
<cycro> hardcore
<cycro> im in t.o.
* vidd_laptop has a drinking problem....there's only 24 in a case
<jdrake> What is the attraction to kibadock?
<cycro> the bouncy icons
<jdrake> Dear Lord.
<cycro> too laggy on my system tho
<cycro> know of any good docks?
<jdrake> Yeah, Dock.app
<vidd_laptop> eye candy for the eye candy
<jdrake> Not available to you though :p
<jdrake> cycro: I prefer windowmaker for a dock
<cycro> oo
<cycro> !windowmaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* vidd_laptop has enough junk on his desktop!
<jdrake> A lot of those projects seem bent on getting flashy effects that have no actual benefit to getting work done.
<jdrake> Thunar seems nice and fast, but missing a lot of stuff
<cycro> i like eye candy
<cycro> i like the mac osx dock
<vidd_laptop> then get a mac!
<vidd_laptop> lol
* vidd_laptop WANTS a mac
<jdrake> I like the 3d desktop idea for practical reasons, but I won't touch them until ubuntu ships with it scaled back...
<cycro> beryl ftw <3
<jdrake> I had a mac laptop and emac with OSX 10.1.5 to 10.3, and it was fairly decent.
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, why not try 3ddesktop?
<jdrake> My current machine is almost 2 years old, and probably will stick with it or another 3 or 5.
* vidd_laptop is looking to build a power house in the next few months....
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: that is all eye candy
* vidd_laptop neverTRIED it
<cycro> has anybody used the englightment?
<cycro> or entrance
<jdrake> THere was a dell I was looking at, it could be had in a very very small case. I am going to try and get a very low power machine next, without sacrificing too much on performance.
<jdrake> cycro: Many years ago, I don't ever expect e17 to be finished.
<cycro> oo
<vidd_laptop> the machine i want to build will have a intel 64bit processor.....4 gig ram
<cycro> i tried installing kxdocker but it didnt show up in my system tray so i cudnt configure it :(
<jdrake> Why 64bit and why 4gb of ram?
<vidd_laptop> 2-120+ GB hard drives
<vidd_laptop> i want it to be fast
<jdrake> 64 bit will give you almost no benefit for regular applications, and 4gb of ram is way overkill.
<Eagle_101> what is the fastest computer on the market?
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> *wave* vidd
<jdrake> Eagle_101: Check pccanada.com and find the most expensive cpu in their list, and that is likely it
<vidd_laptop> wave* xubuser
<xubuser> Hi people
<Eagle_101> lol, I'm in lynx at the moment
<xubuser> hi vidd_laptop
<Eagle_101> so I have no clue
* Eagle_101 is reading about the EU's energy cuts
<cellofellow> you can use links2 graphically without X.
<Eagle_101> cellofellow: what? how can you get graphics...
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: Your best bet, at this point, would be one of the core 2 duos, they are all 64bit I believe, but it is the dual core part you would really want.
<cellofellow> Eagle_101: use links2 -g http://example.com
<vidd_laptop> 64 bit processor cuzzz the 32bit will soon have an issue with time (dont recall EXACTLY what theissue is, but 64 bit fixes it)
<Eagle_101> jdrake: no he should wait
<Eagle_101> and get the quads
<jdrake> Eagle_101: Those are going to be really expensive.
<Eagle_101> jdrake: of course but vidd_laptop said he wanted wicked fast ;)
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, maybe a quad-core!
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: What is your budget?
<vidd_laptop> what ever it takes
<Eagle_101> what is the most ram that is on the market?
<Eagle_101> 16 GB?
<cellofellow> 2GB I think. Multiple 2GB modules.
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: It sounds like you are prepared to spend way too much money.
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, yep....the computer shop LOVES me
<Eagle_101> use EBAY
<jdrake> If you have that much money, you should be putting it away and save for retirement.
<vidd_laptop> pft.....i will never stop working
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: You might desire to slow down a little, or have a few vacations here and there.
<vidd_laptop> Eagle_101, i will NEVER buy anything i cant TOUCH first
<Eagle_101> vidd_laptop: heh
<jdrake> Overspending on a computer is a good way to waste hard earned money.
<vidd_laptop> so is taking a vacation
<xubuser> can you give me some money vidd_laptop? I have a really tied budget
<vidd_laptop> at least ill ENJOY building the pc!
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: No, a vacation is a good investment, but can be overspent too.
<vidd_laptop> ....
<Eagle_101> errm?
<vidd_laptop> HOW is a vacation an INVESTMENT????
<jdrake> Escape from life is a wonderful thing.
<Eagle_101> caps ftw :P
<vidd_laptop> thats why al gore invented the internet!
<jdrake> Spending money to go out on a fishing trip or something of that sort.
<xubuser> Vacations are like idle time on Cpu
<vidd_laptop> [to hear HIM talk] 
* vidd_laptop dont LIKE going on vacation.....
* mode/#xubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@88.232.*]  by tonyyarusso
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: So be it.
* mode/#xubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: Would you be the type of person to buy a $700 video card?
<vidd_laptop> no
<Eagle_101> jdrake: no he would buy a $1200
<Eagle_101> :P
<vidd_laptop> mobo...yes....vid-card no
<jdrake> I personally wouldn't spend anymore than about $200cdn on any single part of the machine.
<vidd_laptop> the video card should never be more then the monitor
<vidd_laptop> but if it were a four head video card........
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Eagle_101> 4 head?
<Eagle_101> what that mean?
<vidd_laptop> can connect 4 monitors to it
<Eagle_101> ah
<jdrake> My view on something like a cpu is that if you can get something in the range of $200 to $300, you are going to generally get a part that is not too expensive, but expensive enough that it isn't *old tech* you will be replacing within 4 years.
<vidd_laptop> maybe not the correct term
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, sounds about right
<Eagle_101> what is the most "heads" that you can get :P
<vidd_laptop> Eagle_101, no clue
<Eagle_101> and what and why would you want more then one monitor anyway :P
<Eagle_101> linux has that wonderful ability to switch screens :D
<Eagle_101> at least Xfce has it ;)
<vidd_laptop> so you can SEE multiple screens at once
<Eagle_101> ....
* Eagle_101 does not see the use... not for programming anyway :P
<Eagle_101> and you can really only look at one computer monitor at a time anyway :P (give your full attention to)
<cellofellow> useful to read spec and see coding window at same time.
<xubuser> how can you see Multiples screens at once???
<vidd_laptop> hack code in on monitor....run the app full screen in the oter
<cellofellow> with multiple monitors
<Eagle_101> mmm I see :S
<cycro> question
<Eagle_101> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eagle_101> :D
<vidd_laptop> answer
<cycro> whays a sleeping process?
<cycro> wats*
<Eagle_101> a process that is not doing anything :P
<Eagle_101> its not active
<cycro> mm
<jdrake> My family's last machine was a duron 600, it lasted the longest - probably 3 years or so. I personally got an ibook (G3-700), then traded it a year later for a emac (g4-700). Apple was probably my biggest mistake (I like the OS, but the hardware sucked). My current machine I hope to have a life of 8 years total.
<cycro> alright cool
<cycro> may i express my love for linux
* cycro expresses his love for linux
<cellofellow> my box is circa 1999
<Eagle_101> cellofellow: nice, and your last upgrade to it?
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, what ya do with the g4?
<cellofellow> 40GB hard drive, and a DVD burner.
<Eagle_101> and when was that ;)
<cellofellow> it has 319MB RAM, which is more than the original.
<Eagle_101> figures ;)
<cellofellow> last couple months.
<Eagle_101> so you are not on the same specs
<cellofellow> it's old, but not a drag.
<cycro> as anybody tried avant-window-manager?
<cycro> avant-window-navigator**
<cellofellow> nope
<cycro> its made by google
<Eagle_101> is it open source?
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: After I bought my current machine, I let my sister use it (I went off to school). The screen started screwing up. Right now it is sitting on a friends table (I just wanted to get rid of the thing)
<cycro> um
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, get rid of it my way
<cellofellow> night
<cycro> http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<vidd_laptop> =P
<Eagle_101> jdrake: and how could your sister screw it?
<cycro> wat is cairo/.
<cycro> ?
<vidd_laptop> ill pay shipping
<ormiret> cycro: graphics library/framework type thing.
<vidd_laptop> i need a mac for work
<jdrake> Eagle_101: I don't think it was her. It was probably just starting to die.
<Eagle_101> ah :P
<jdrake> Right now it works but for the red phosphors.
<cycro> mm
<cellofellow> byebye
<_3uG_> does xfce4 have a HUGE memory leak for anyone else?
<Eagle_101> mmm not for me
<jdrake> _3uG_: What is the evidence?
<Eagle_101> and what do you mean by memory leak?
<_3uG_> this thing is nice and lightweight, but man does it eat memory if i leave it running all day
<vidd_laptop> _3uG_, not that i NOTICED
<_3uG_> specifically, the menu and desktop
<_3uG_> okay evidence:
<Eagle_101> mmm nothing that I noticed
<Eagle_101> I've let it run for a week or more
<Eagle_101> sits at about 80M RAM
<_3uG_> running htop, i see that xfdesktop has 17% of memory usage
<_3uG_> and the mem part of the panel system monitor will be nearly full
<_3uG_> (oh and this is with 512mb ram)
<Eagle_101> if you are looking at top
<Eagle_101> or htop
<Eagle_101> realize that linux always has something in ram
<Eagle_101> use the system monitor given with xfce
<_3uG_> and then i'll kill the memhog process and the monitor will go back down to less than 200
<_3uG_> oh that's what i was using
<Eagle_101> and tell us the value
<jdrake> vmsize is 90mb, 3.5k for RSS for xfdesktop
<_3uG_> i just use [h] top to see which process(es) are being hogs
<Eagle_101> ah I see :P
<Eagle_101> well if you think there is a leak, it is probably best to report a bug
<_3uG_> but yeah, it will seriously free over 200 mb or memory when i kill the process
<Eagle_101> but its going to have to be replicatable
<_3uG_> it is for me, but i don't know about anyone else
<Eagle_101> not me :P
<xubuser> which version are you using?
* vidd_laptop does not pay enough attention
<moforila> Im trying to install xubuntu, the graphics goes out, even in safe mode. I think its my lcd, I have settings for xorg from freebsd and knoppix
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, what will you take for that g4?
<moforila> Where can i set these?
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: I am sorry, but it is a friend's now.
<vidd_laptop> jdrake, oh whell
<_3uG_> Xfce 4 Desktop Environment
<_3uG_> version 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2)
<jdrake> Also, the shipping would have been a lot more than the machine itself
<ormiret> moforila: if you get a command prompt you can edit xorg.conf and then start X again
<vidd_laptop> really? where you live?
<jdrake> vidd_laptop: Sarnia, ON
<jdrake> The problem being the weight
<_3uG_> the offending process is /usr/lib/xfdesktop4/panel-plugins/xfce4-menu-plugin
<vidd_laptop> ON....canada?
<jdrake> This thing is so heavy that I couldn't even go a few feet with it
<jdrake> yes
<xubuser> I have the same version, but no visible problems 3uG
<_3uG_> odd.
<_3uG_> i even have icons disabled!
<vidd_laptop> wellll....i need to rack out
<vidd_laptop> night all
<_3uG_> and i have it setup so that rightclicking on the desktop doesn't give me the xfce menu
<xubuser> Bye vidd_laptop
<moforila> ormiret, So a command prompt is an option from the boot cd, Is there any link you can give me to read before going ahead?
<Eagle_101> moforila: command prompt?
<ormiret> I'm not sure if it's a boot option, but if X doesn't work you should still be able to use one of the ttys
<Eagle_101> yeah you should :D
* Eagle_101 is in a tty right nwo
<Eagle_101> *now
<looping_> hello
<moforila> command prompt = console shell ect, sorry for the windows talk
<looping_> is there someone to help me on burning an ISO from command line?
<xubuser> you have to get cdrecord and mkisofs
<xubuser> to do that
<_3uG_> i'll attempt to make a bug report, but i'll probably try to reinstall the plugin first
<looping_> i got that. I don't understand why it doesn't see my burner
<xubuser> try cdrecord -scanbus
<looping_> 1,0,0
<_3uG_> cdrecord -v dev=/dev/dvd filename.iso
<_3uG_> that may do it
<looping_> _3uG_: I'll try that
<looping_> _3uG_: thanks, it seems to work. :)
<_3uG_> looping_, it's working? great. =-)
<looping_> I had tried dev=1,0,0 and dev=ATAPI:1,0,0 but neither of these worked
<_3uG_> dev=ATA:1,0,0 may work..
<_3uG_> but i just prefer to do what jorg schillig hates and do dev=/dev/dvd
<_3uG_> b/c honestly, i've seen ONE scsi burner in my whole life...
<_3uG_> anyway, it's time for me to head out
<_3uG_> have fun everyone
<looping_> btw, I used /dev/cdrom :p
<cycro> hello
<cycro> how do i remove a program i installed?
<cycro> it doesnt appear in the synaptic packet manager list
<xubuser> how do you installed?
<cycro> um
<cycro> some trunk thing
<cycro> and then i ran a autosometin.sh
<cycro> and then make install
<xubuser> oh well, you compiled the program then
<cycro> i think so
<xubuser> try make uninstall on the dir where you make install
<xubuser> if that doesn't work, you have to uninstall manually
<cycro> can i just remove the folder?
<xubuser> what folder?
<cycro> i downloaded the files to a folder
<cycro> and then i compiled it thre
<ormiret> make install generally puts things elsewhere in the filesystem
<xubuser> oh yes, deleting the folder with the sources will no make harm
<icicled> make harm
<icicled> make install
<cycro> rats
<cycro> so how can i cleanly remove it all
<ormiret> using checkinstall makes removing easier
<xubuser> first
<ormiret> but thats no help this time
<icicled> or read the last lines of make install & remove em
<cycro> mm
<cycro> in the last few lines of the make file
<cycro> it says
<cycro> uninstall-am: uninstall-info-am
<cycro> uninstall-info: uninstall-info-recursive
<xubuser> those are labels i think
<cycro> dam
<xubuser> there you are
<xubuser> type make uninstall-am
<xubuser> in source folder
<cycro> o
<cycro> k
<cycro> uninstall -am?
<cycro> wont work
<cycro> oh wait
<cycro> yeah
<cycro> nothing to be done for uninstall-am
<ormiret> have you tried 'make uninstall'?
<xubuser> look for the labe install in the makefile
<xubuser> there you may find all files copied in the install process
<cycro> that worked
<cycro> gg
<cycro> ty
<looping_> hello again
<looping_> omg, xubuntu is so stylish...
<cycro> xubuntu rocks
<cycro> good night
<yumz> hi, is anyone around?
<looping_> Time to reboot and see what Xubuntu gives on my box
<wildfire_> ..
<d34l3r> hi
<d34l3r> I got some problem
<d34l3r> I need to get direct rendering to work
<d34l3r> I installed nvidia Legacy driver for Nvidia Geforce 4 Ti 4200
<d34l3r> and I got Xubuntu 6.10
<ormiret> d34l3r: which of the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia doesn't work?
<d34l3r> I used easyubuntu to install legacy driver
<d34l3r> but I need direct rendering get to work
<d34l3r> so what 2 do?
<bravelion> how do i change my clock?
<d34l3r> ormiret...?
<d34l3r> what to do?
<ormiret> d34l3r: I think direct rendering should work if the driver is working properly and you have a Section "DRI" with the right mode in xorg.conf
<d34l3r> ohm
<d34l3r> wait
<d34l3r> gonna look ;>
<d34l3r> Section "DRI"
<d34l3r>         Mode    0666
<d34l3r> EndSection
<xubuser> Hi
<d34l3r> that's my Xorg.conf's DRI Section
<ormiret> that looks right, you're not using xinerama are you?
<d34l3r> nope
<d34l3r> wait
<d34l3r> gonna upload the xorg.conf
<moforila> If i want to have windows and xubuntu on dual boot, what is better to have as the first parition
<TheSheep> moforila: there is no choice, windows will not work as second
<moforila> ok thanks
<moforila> can xubutun be installed frist, with a partion ahead of it left for windows later?
<TheSheep> moforila: yes, but windows will erase grub, so you will need to boot livecd and repeair it after installing windows
<TheSheep> pretty friendly operating system, eh?
<moforila> sounds easy enough
<moforila> yeh love it
<moforila> pay $240 for that
<moforila> worth every cent, lol
<moforila> Thanks TheSheep
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> windows can be bought?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, only rented
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: the end user agreement basically says that you don't even own the copy you're paying for
<hyper_ch> thought so
<hyper_ch> the permission to spy upon you :)
<hyper_ch> why am I worried about an OS where the NSA fiddled with it
<TheSheep> who'd want to spy on me? even my girlfriend doesn't :(
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: more than you think... since you support alternate OS so professionally you have made a lot of enemies in RedmonT :)
<hyper_ch> Big Bill is watching you
<hyper_ch> ;)
* TheSheep awaits a good contract proposition
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<hyper_ch> I'm just thinking whether I should do some exam corrections or play Civ 3
<TheSheep> no, really, "will do www for food"
<TheSheep> ;)
* hyper_ch gives TheSheep a cookie
* TheSheep bites hyper_ch's hand off
<hyper_ch> Hey!!!
* TheSheep <-- ovis carnivora
<hyper_ch> thats mean
<TheSheep> sorry, that's my nature
<hyper_ch> sure, if that's an excuse for everything :)
<hyper_ch> haven't you ever seen Finding Nemo?
<TheSheep> remember the tale about the scorpio who wnated to get to the other side of the river?
<TheSheep> scorpion
<hyper_ch> that's just a tale
<hyper_ch> Finding Nemo is real :)
<hyper_ch> :)
* TheSheep slaps hyper_ch with 5 tons of virtuall celluloids
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: Disney is not real, anime is!
<hyper_ch> Pixar is not Disney, is it?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: oh yeas it is
<TheSheep> or was in the other company?
<hyper_ch> it is? Oh.... ok :)
<hyper_ch> yes, it now is
<TheSheep> On January 24, 2006, The Walt Disney Company agreed to buy Pixar for $7.4 billion through an all-stock transaction. The acquisition was completed on May 5, 2006 (swapping one Pixar share for 2.3 shares of Disney), making Pixar a wholly-owned subsidiary of Disney.
<TheSheep> Contents
<hyper_ch> oh well, they still make good movies :)
<TheSheep> there are about 4 or 5 real companies in the USA, the rest is just names owned by them
<TheSheep> :)
<hyper_ch> :)
<TheSheep> for exmaple, Macintosh is just another part of Disney ;)
<TheSheep> then WarnerBros bough Microsoft...
<null_> waait, macintosh is part of idsney?
<hyper_ch> WB didn't buy microsoft
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yes they did, when Disney bought Netscape
<hyper_ch> null_: might be about mac.... steve jobs was the main share holder of pixar
<TheSheep> see?
<hyper_ch> how is netscape related to mac?
<hyper_ch> I mean to apple?
<TheSheep> the yare both part of Disney ;)
<hyper_ch> ok
<TheSheep> then Masterfoods bought Stallman, but the health inspection told them to drop him...
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you've ever seen The Corporation?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, sounds fun
<hyper_ch> it's an sceptical documentation about the powers of corporations
<TheSheep> hah
<hyper_ch> you can get it for free on bittorrent
<hyper_ch> http://torrentfreak.com/sundance-winner-the-corporation-released-for-free-on-bittorrent/
<TheSheep> thanks
<hyper_ch> you're welcome :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: btw, did you see the 'trusted computing' video?
<hyper_ch> if you have time and bandwidth to download and watch it, then enjoy
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it's pretty well done
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I don't think so
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: http://www.lafkon.net/tc/
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: yeah, I've seen that one :)
<hyper_ch> too bad that TC is in English
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yeah, Czech would be much more funny
<hyper_ch> yes it would be
<hyper_ch> problem is not all people I'd like to show that understand english
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: make subtitles :)
<hyper_ch> would be an option
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm sure they would even put them on that site if you sent the subtitles to them
<hyper_ch> I don't know how to make them
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: there are easy to use subtitle editors
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you just pause the movie and add the text
<hyper_ch> ah I see
<hyper_ch> hmmm
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: do you think a resolving nameserver installed on one's computer will speed up the net?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I don't think so
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: your computer already caches the dns replies
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you can disable the ipv6 dns lookup to speed things if you haven't yet
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, this here seems easy to follow:   http://www.howtoforge.com/mydns_mydnsconfig_dnsmasp_on_ubuntu_edgy
<hyper_ch> I did disable IPv6
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: sure it's easy, but no reason to do it unless you want to have a nameserver in your private network
<hyper_ch> hmmm, own nameservers :)
<hyper_ch> what kind of box would you need if you want to make a real "router/nameserver"?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: depends on the traffic and the kind of routing you do
<hyper_ch> just a small home-network... but quite a bit of active connections because of p2p
<TheSheep> as long as you're not doing any content filtering
<TheSheep> we had a P2 350Mhz as the router for our whole faculty network
<TheSheep> over 300 workstations
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<hyper_ch> and what os?
<hyper_ch> debian?
<TheSheep> yes, it was running a very old debian, I think
<TheSheep> but any linux will do
<TheSheep> or bsd
<TheSheep> OpenBSD is especially good for that, I've heard
<TheSheep> at least that's what they say
<hyper_ch> I have no clue about BSD
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: all POSIX system are the same :)
<hyper_ch> what is a posix system?
<TheSheep> POSIX is a standard for Unix systems
<hyper_ch> ah ok :)
<TheSheep> it defines the commands that should be available, how they should work, what API there should be, etc.
<hyper_ch> I see
<TheSheep> Linux is mostly POSIX-compliant
<hyper_ch> TheSheep --> my personal Wiki :)
<TheSheep> this means that if you can handle Linux command line, then you will be able to use most any Unix system with litle learning
<hyper_ch> that's cool :)
<hyper_ch> well, I get my way around the cli :)
<TheSheep> an interesting fact: Windows NT has the POSIX certificate, it cost Microsoft a lot :)
<hyper_ch> how do you mean?
<TheSheep> they basically changed the the members of the comittee until they accepted it
<hyper_ch> oh I see
<hyper_ch> not the way it should be
<TheSheep> the standard itself had to be changed to fit
<TheSheep> but now Windows has an offcial POSIX certificate and Linux doesn't :)
<TheSheep> well, that's the way it works
<hyper_ch> what I wonder is when unices were the dominant server form before there were PC... why did microsoft take a single-user approach instead of multi-user one?
<TheSheep> windows was never meant to be a server OS
<TheSheep> PCs were never meant to be servers
<hyper_ch> I see
<TheSheep> the multiuser approach was supposed to die as PCs were introduced
<hyper_ch> it did for some time :)
<TheSheep> "why would you log in into amainframe if you have a capable workstation?"
<hyper_ch> to run programs from the server so you only have to pay for 1 licence :)
<grazie> hyper_ch: do you not rember M$'s famous statement ...'this internet thing will never catch on'?
<hyper_ch> yes I remember
<hyper_ch> hi there grazie
<grazie> moring
<grazie> morning*
<hyper_ch> btw, Cz Republic... why must I think of girls when I hear this...
<grazie> dunno
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> maybe I should visit TheSheep and he will intorduce me to some of the stunning female friends of his :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: polish girls are hot :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: not the Cz ones? when I was in Australia I met some hot Cz Girls
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: well, I live in Poland
<hyper_ch> why did you say then before TC in Cz?
<hyper_ch> oh well, are polish girls nice?
<hyper_ch> Never been to Poland... well, only flew over it
* Sultanovich say hi, en espaol
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: not much experiences with Cz girls, but when I was there I still prefered Poles :)
<hyper_ch> Sultanovich: hola
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I see :)
<Sultanovich> hyper_ch: buenas noches
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: it's interesting... I setup Kubuntu on my mom's notebook between xmas and new year's eve and the following two weeks she had a lot of questions but I haven't heard of her for any problem regarding Linux anymore :)
<nraic> This OS is the best, best ever. Its so good
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I said about TC in Cz because Cz souns very funny to Poles
<hyper_ch> why that?
<nraic> and the grub boot loader , that the best thing iv seen for a while
<nraic> It works, from the minute i installed and, it just works, see the other drives and other OS on the other drives
<hyper_ch> nraic: if your hardware is supported then it's really neat
<hyper_ch> nraic: but if your hardware is not supported then yuo have a problem
<nraic> Thank you for linux and ubuntu
<nraic> hyper_ch, yeh i hope they can cover everyones hardware
<hyper_ch> nraic: they can't
<nraic> hyper_ch, I using some random thing hardware, so they seem to be doing a good job.
<hyper_ch> it would be to the manufacturer to create drivers that support the hardware... reverse engineering is a tedious task
<nraic> *I'm
<nraic> nvidia does a good job
<nraic> from linux to freebsd drivers
<hyper_ch> you know, I just tend to think the OSS movement and the closed source reminds me very much of the catholic church in the middle-ages... lots of knowledge was horted by the church and there was no progression
<hyper_ch> only if knowledge becomes available there will be progression
<nraic> Whats the linux equivalent for a device manger, that tells me what needs drivers ect, like in windows?
<hyper_ch> nraic: there isn't I think
<hyper_ch> well, you can use   lspci   and   lsusb  to see whether stuff is being recognised
<ormiret> nraic: lshw in a terminal, there is a GUI equivalent but I can't remember what it's called...
<hyper_ch> but an equivalent like the device manager... hmmm... I can't remember I have encountered that on linux
<nraic> hyper_ch, in your analogy are you saying microsoft is the church, they do good things but the base is wrong?
<hyper_ch> nraic: you call it good when people get murdered, burnt, beheaded just because they have different believes about the world, origin, ....?
<nraic> LOL dude im an atheist, you cant deny the church did some ok things, but the base is wrong.
<hyper_ch> nraic: what I was ment to say is that we could be a lot more advanced today if the church wouldn't ahve hidden knowledge over several hundred years
<hyper_ch> nraic: well, I do differentiate between church as an institution and religion as faith :)
<nraic> yeh, but they are retarded any way, nothing to be learnt from them except when somethings to hard to explain, they resort to "god did it".
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: actually nvidia's drivers are crap :)
<nraic> why do you say that?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: they are better then that ati ones :)
<ormiret> nraic: some religious people give great contributions to science trying to figure out how god did it.
<nraic> they offer drivers for *nix, not everyone does.
<TheSheep> nraic: sure, but what they offer is very badly written
<nraic> ormiret, like who mate?
<TheSheep> nraic: memory heavy, inefficient and insecure
<nraic> Thesheep, your still here. I was in before named moforilla
<nraic> I got xubuntu installed and working
<nraic> its the bomb
<TheSheep> nraic: the religious/political/etc discussions are offtopic even on offtopic channels on freenode
<nraic> Ay, I didnt start it.
<nraic> anyway
<TheSheep> :)
<nraic> back on topic
<nraic> i need to install some drivers
<TheSheep> nraic: didn't you say it works right away?
<hyper_ch> nraic: I was drawing an analogy :)
<nraic> I have a DFI nf4 ultra mobo and a 6600GT
<nraic> yeh works
<nraic> but wouldnt it make it better to have the right drivers?
<ormiret> nraic: if it's working then you probably don't need drivers, the right ones are part of the default kernel.
<nraic> ormiret, What about the video card, it has TV out, are the drivers in the kernel for that?
<nraic> also, my mobo is a bit strange it a overclockers board, it can give more voltage to the ram and other things. Are you sure I dont need ther drivers?
<ormiret> video cards are the notable exception, but didn't you already get the nvidia driver installed?
<nraic> No, apart from running the OS installation, I have not done anything else
<TheSheep> nraic: in linux if something is supported at all, then it is usually supported by default
<nraic> I will try test the Tv out then, Where abouts would it be?
<TheSheep> nraic: the nvidia and ati drivers, and some drivers for wireless crads are an exception
<nraic> also, the package adder, very cool indeed, so easy to use.
<ormiret> nraic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nraic> Thanks mate
<TheSheep> nraic: try to look on http://forum.ubuntu.com
<hyper_ch> nraic: wait until you discover the beauty of the CLI
<nraic> Have you guys used gentoo?
<hyper_ch> nope
<ormiret> I have but not recently.
<nraic> I thought Freebsd ports were cool, but this is much better. Simply because it works. IT WORKS! I love it.
<nraic> ormiret, What was your immersion of it?
<TheSheep> yes, they are putting even more of "it works" into ubuntu recently
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: yes, I'm still amazed how well herd5 runs
<ormiret> nraic: good if you want to fiddle with everything, a waste of time if you just want a machine that works.
<hyper_ch> but then I have to add the the partitioner on the alternate install cd still doesn't work
<nraic> The knoppix team is very good at "it works" principle. They should get to gather.
<nraic> ormiert, My mate was crazy about Freebsd made me use it as a first *nix experience. Not a good idea for a first time user
<ormiret> the whole point of gentoo is that you set everything up just the way you want so I think they are as close to 'just working' as they want to be, it is for a different use.
<hyper_ch> nraic: why not?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: my friend was trying to get a linux working on one of our new workstations (totally weird HP boxes, all Intel) for two days. The I came and just booted the live cd :)
<nraic> where as ubuntu could be used by my sister or mum.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: lol :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and he's no wimp, he wrote his master thesis about loadable kernel modules
<hyper_ch> I wrote my master thesis about something totally different :)
<nraic> hyper_ch, you need to set everything, like ormiret said, you set it the way you like it.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what distro did he try?
<hyper_ch> nraic: and why is that bad for a first time user?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: PLD
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: he's one of the developers
<hyper_ch> oh... ok :)
<nraic> hyper_ch, command line by default, detecting xorg settings is crap, so your sitting and trying to get x working with no help from the web.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it's bad because the user doesn't want thechoice between using <insert some obscure term here> or <insert another obscure term> -- he just want to browse www for some porn
<nraic> hyper_ch, and things just dont work.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I tend to think it depends on the motivation of the first-time user...
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: on the goal -- if it's for tinkering and fun or if he wants to have some work done
<hyper_ch> see, so I wouldn't say it's ncessarily a bad distro :)
<nraic> Can i change the window manager in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> nraic: sure
<TheSheep> nraic: some people use Beryl or Compiz, for example
<nraic> What you think of fluxbox?
<TheSheep> too simple for me :)
<nraic> what do you use?
<TheSheep> xfce
<TheSheep> and default xfwm4 for the window manager
<nraic> That's default for xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> yes
<nraic> How do I check what linux sees my graphics card as now? Maybe it will be able to go Tvout?
<hyper_ch> nraic: open a cli and enter    lspci and then search for it
<hyper_ch> nraic: or maybe that helps:    lspci | grep VGA
<nraic> cli ?
<nraic> Sorry, im a newbie.
<TheSheep> command line interface
<TheSheep> nraic: terminal :)
* TheSheep slaps hyper_ch for using obscure terms
<nraic> Thanks
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: hey!!!!  cli is just so much quicker typed than terminal or command line interface
<nraic> can I have a terminal shortcut added to the right mouse button on desktop click
<hyper_ch> sure
<TheSheep> nraic: settings->edit menu
<nraic> Should I be able to see my other windows drive in the file manager?
<TheSheep> nraic: I think that xubuntu puts them in /media/
<TheSheep> nraic: they are read-only though, because rw access to ntfs is experimental
<hyper_ch> except for Fat32 wich can be mounted as rw
<slow-motion> hallo
<Grey_Loki> 'lo motion
* Grey_Loki titters
<\rabies\> hi
<oops> hey
<oops> with a ralink card, shouldn't it appear as ra0 in network manager as it would on ubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> good morning all
<looping_> hello
* vidd_laptop has been at work for over half an hour and NO-ONE has called in....looks like its going to be a beutiful day!
* looping_ is very satisfied with his new Xubuntu.
<vidd_laptop> any issues?
<looping_> with gaim
<vidd_laptop> what's happening [or NOT] 
<looping_> it keeps expending so I can't reech the lower border to get the window smaller
<looping_> lower part of the window is out of screen
<vidd_laptop> cant you resize it from the upper left corner?
<slow-motion> bye
<looping_> omg, i'm so lame. gimme an XP cd please.
<vidd_laptop> looping_, talk to some of my XP customers (i do tech for dial-up)
<looping_> vidd_laptop: omg
<vidd_laptop> your oversite does NOT qualify you as a windows-for-life canidate
<vidd_laptop> typical responces:
<looping_> i've been using linux for some time now but i kept some limited windows end-user habits
<looping_> "Turn on the screen"
<vidd_laptop> "what is your e-mail program?" "Internet explorer"
<Grey_Loki> It took me three months to work out how to install stuff (from source, I mean, not apt-getting it), and even longer to work out why there weren't any .exe files.
* Grey_Loki grins
<vidd_laptop> "so you use the web mail?" "what is web mail"
<looping_> Grey_Loki: I can't install from sources. Every time i try it, system misses something i don't understand
<Grey_Loki> looping_, you need to install the 'make'', etc programs before you can compile stuff
<vidd_laptop> "open your mail program and click tools....accounts"  "There is no accounts under tools" "close the e-mail you are writeing and try again"
<Grey_Loki> I'm probably using the wrong words here, but since x-buntu is package-based, it doesn't ship with all the 'standard' tools you would expect
<Grey_Loki> There's a simple apt-get package you can install that fixes it, but I can't remember for the life of me what it is
<Grey_Loki> Something like baseutils?
<vidd_laptop> !base-utils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about base-utils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> !baseutils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baseutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki, what "basic tools" you refering to?
<Grey_Loki> I'm sure if you just idle here, someone like TheSheep will chime in
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, there was an app I wanted to install that wasn't in any of the apt-get 'verses, and only the source was available on the project's homepage, no pre-compiled package
<Grey_Loki> So I dled the source, and tried all that './configure' 'make' 'make install' jazz, but the commands weren't found
<Grey_Loki> I asked here, and I was told that they're not installed(?) in Ubuntu by default, and you have to apt-get them.
<Grey_Loki> I thought that baseutils was the package name, but obviously not.
<vidd_laptop> the ability to compile from source is NOT installed by DEFAULT!!!!?????
<Grey_Loki> This is what I was told, and what I experienced
<Grey_Loki> On Xubuntu, at least
<vidd_laptop> did you get what you needed or still looking?
<Grey_Loki> I haven't actually tried to install anything that isn't in a 'verse on my Ubuntu desktop system
<Grey_Loki> Yeah, I got it
<Grey_Loki> I think it was TheSheep that helped me out, or one of the other regulars.
<looping_> Am I saying something stupid but isn't *ubuntu intented for end-users?
<vidd_laptop> yes...it is intended for end users...and no your not saying something M$-ish
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki,  build-essential
<Grey_Loki> That's the one
* Grey_Loki grins
<vidd_laptop> anyone know how to clear terminal history?
<looping_> I have gcc on my computer
<looping_> but it can't create exes
<vidd_laptop> looping_, i should HOPE so
<looping_> what's the matter?
<vidd_laptop> looping_, you dont make exe's in linux
<vidd_laptop> or are you trying to make an APP
<looping_> exes for executables
<looping_> :)
<looping_> don't think i'm dumber than i am... :p
<vidd_laptop> executables are things for windows
<vidd_laptop> apps are programs in linux
<vidd_laptop> you trying to write a windows program?
<vidd_laptop> or an app?
* vidd_laptop is confused...he dont think your dumb
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, 'clear' has always worked for me
<looping_> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables << duh!
<looping_> gcc talks about executables so i use the same word. :p
* vidd_laptop is an end-user....not a programmer
<vidd_laptop> =\
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki, that just blanks the screen
* looping_ too
<vidd_laptop> looping_, i think you need togive it sudo rights for it to make apps
<looping_> yeah yeah, i did it
<vidd_laptop> but im not 100% positive
<looping_> doesn't work
<vidd_laptop> did it work?
<vidd_laptop> -_- its not anything ive tried...i have no ideas
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki, you have any insight on getting gcc to make executable code?
* vidd_laptop away (gots to feed the need)
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, I don't even know what gcc is :P
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki, it is a c compiler
* Grey_Loki wants linux to 'just work' - he doesn't do any coding, or such
<Odd_Bloke> You shouldn't need to give it sudo rights for it to compile code, unless you're in a directory that only root can access.
<vidd_laptop> then why he getting the error?
<vidd_laptop> is he missing a file?
<Odd_Bloke> looping_: Do you have gcc installed?
* Odd_Bloke reads scrollback. OK.
<Odd_Bloke> Try typing 'which cc gcc'.
<Odd_Bloke> looping_: ^
<looping_> Odd_Bloke: sorry
<looping_> yes i have gcc
<looping_>  /usr/bin/cc
<looping_>  /usr/bin/gcc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Do you have build-essential?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Odd_Bloke> looping_: Check your path ('echo $PATH') to check if gcc come before cc.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Odd_Bloke: They're both in the same dir, and they're both just symlinks to the actual binary for gcc.
<looping_> I just launched install of build-essential
<Odd_Bloke> Also, looking around, you do _need_ build-essential, as PuMpErNiCkLe said. :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> $PATH won't give that information.
<Odd_Bloke> Almost as if it were, in some way, essential to building packages.
<vidd_laptop> lol Odd_Bloke
<looping_> ok the source i'm testing on must be bogus
<Odd_Bloke> looping_: The configure script runs itself on a different piece of source to test.
<Odd_Bloke> So if you're getting that error it is a configuration problem, not a source problem.
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know a repo for xfce 4.4.0
<vidd_laptop> its in fiesty
<choppytwice> what multimedia player do you recommend
<choppytwice> and why does gxine does not play mp3 files
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mp3 support isn't installed by default because of patents on the format.
<TheSheep> and it's illegal to install them in USA or Japan
<vidd_laptop> but EVERYONE breaks the law
<choppytwice> PuMpErNiCkLe: i installed vlc and it works on vlc, why isn't it universal or something :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In any case, just install 'libxine-extracodecs' for mp3 support.
<TheSheep> good law it is, that makes 90% of citizen into criminals
<PuMpErNiCkLe> VLC uses its own codecs.  Gxine uses the Xine codecs, which are provided independently.
<TheSheep> oops, sorry, no plitics :)
<choppytwice> anyone uses gaim here?
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Yeah, but individuals can get away with it, because we don't have enough money to make it worthwhile suing us...
<Odd_Bloke> choppytwice: Yeah, why?
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, i wish M$ thought that way
<choppytwice> i'm wondering how to make my background black in the gaim irc client
<choppytwice> no idea how
<vidd_laptop> in china they paying ppl to turn pirates in
<choppytwice> Odd_Bloke:  you have any idea how
<Grey_Loki> What do you mean by the 'background'?
<Grey_Loki> As in, so you see white text on a black background when talking to someone?
<vidd_laptop> If one reverse engineered a method for encoding and decoding a proprietary format...does that REALLY violate a patent?
<Odd_Bloke> choppytwice: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/skins.php also.
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Possibly.
<choppytwice> Grey_Loki: yes.
<Grey_Loki> choppytwice, Odd_Bloke's link pretty much explains it
<Grey_Loki> If you downloaded a theme for it, it would probably work.
<choppytwice> i'll look for a theme then
<vidd_laptop> M$ might be starting to lean towards open media format and away from MP3
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, got linkage for that?
<vidd_laptop> they got sued for like 1point something billion last month
<Grey_Loki> I'd say they were pretty much stuck to their .wmx format.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 1.52Bn.
<vidd_laptop> thky PuMpErNiCkLe
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Yeah, !MP3 != open
<vidd_laptop> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's likely to get reversed, though, since Alcatel-Lucent don't seem to actually own the patents in question.
<vidd_laptop> they sued for something they dont own the patents for????
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In either case, they've got WMA.
<Grey_Loki> I can't see why everyone's getting all up in arms about MP3 and WMA, anyways
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: (Not MP3) is not equal to (open)
<Grey_Loki> Ogg Vorbis is a much better format, and is also open source, if memory serves
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, ok
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki, it is
<Odd_Bloke> Grey_Loki: It is certainly open source.
* Odd_Bloke has no idea about quality.
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, is that programmer shorthand?
<Grey_Loki> Odd_Bloke, it's got much more headroom in it than MP3 and WMA.
<vidd_laptop> we need to start a grass-roots movement to make government either kill patents, or require device makers to have thier devices work with open formats as well as proprietary
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: "start"?
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: It's standard logic notation in quite a few, yeah.
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, you mean, remove the stranglehold that manufaturers have on their consumer base!?
<Odd_Bloke> Grey_Loki: Cool.
<Grey_Loki> Odd_Bloke, if you have a device where you can hear the difference, that is :P
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: why not join one of the dozen existing ones instead? :)
<vidd_laptop> ....lack of knowledge?
<TheSheep> you must be kidding
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Defective by Design?
<vidd_laptop> we need to do a multi-million-man-march on the streets of Washington, London, Stockholm
<TheSheep> Moscow...
<TheSheep> and Tokyo
<TheSheep> not to mention Pekin
<TheSheep> oh, wait, the last time they marched there it wasn't nice...
<vidd_laptop> all the major capitals at the same time
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, sure lets get run over by tanks again
* vidd_laptop thinks it would be awesome for world governments to say that once something is lable a "standard" that patents to them are no longer enforcable"
<vidd_laptop> MP3 is considered "THE Standard" media format for music...is it not?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It is, however, a standard.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (In that there is an official spec.)
<oops> hum,when I'm trying to install Rutil, it appears in the terminal that I don't have GTK 2.6.0 +
<oops> :\ im not sure what do , if that is a package, could someone redirect me to it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What installation method are you using for Rutil?
<vidd_laptop> If the "standards consortium" [whoever the ppl are that determine if something is a standard or not]  determine its a standard, then patents to that format should no longer be enforcable
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The people who made the mp3 spec are the patent holders, here.
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Then no-one makes standards, and we're much, much worse off.
<vidd_laptop> there will ALWAYS be standards
<vidd_laptop> so i guess what we need then is to get maufactures to have thier little music devises to play MORE then mp3's
<vidd_laptop> you would THINK they would WANT to say MP3 and Ogg Vorbis media formats....like its an upsell
<vidd_laptop> More value to the consumer
<vidd_laptop> maybe im stupid here...but where is the DOWNSIDE to these devises playing both?
<Grey_Loki> Higher R&D costs, for one
<Grey_Loki> Higher production costs, for another
<vidd_laptop> but its just software
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not in all cases.
<Grey_Loki> Which needs to be coded and bugtested
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Often, parts of it are implemented in hardware, and MP3 is much easier to manage there than Vorbis.
<vidd_laptop> ic
<vidd_laptop> well....not really...but ok'
<ComputerHermit> how come I cant delete any logg files in my root folder they have a red X anyone tell me please?
<Grey_Loki> ComputerHermit, if you used sudo rm, rather than just rm, it'd work
<vidd_laptop> ComputerHermit, you need write access to delete files
<Grey_Loki> You don't have permission to access/delete them
<ComputerHermit> ok cool I done the rm command
<ComputerHermit> dident work
<Grey_Loki> If you must do it in thunar, use 'sudo thunar'
<Grey_Loki> ComputerHermit, you ran sudo rm /path/to/file, and it didn't work?
<vidd_laptop> from a terminal of course
<vidd_laptop> where is this file?
<ComputerHermit> I will try the write access
<vidd_laptop> ComputerHermit, WHERE is this file
<ComputerHermit> root
<ComputerHermit> right in the file system
<vidd_laptop>  / directory?
<vidd_laptop> in terminal, type "sudo thunar"
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Regarding the hardware thing, some parts of the MP3 decoding process can be done by specialised hardware. This means less load on other parts of the hardware, so they don't need to be as capable (and are hence cheaper).
<oops> hum sorry back with the Rutil problem
<ComputerHermit> thanks
<oops> well in the terminal I cd to rutil
<oops> then ./configure.sh
<ComputerHermit> vidd_laptop
<ComputerHermit> thank you
<vidd_laptop> np
<oops> and when I do this it says that I don't have gtk2.6.0+
<oops> or something very similar
<vidd_laptop> !rutil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rutil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<vidd_laptop> oops, what version of gtk do you have installed?
<oops> I think I have 2.6.0
<oops> but rutil asks for
<oops> 2.6.0 +
<oops> but when I search for packages like that
<oops> I can't find them
<vidd_laptop> the "+" means "or higher" i think
<oops> I thought so too, but is there a gtk2.7.0 for instance? :s
<oops> I was looking for that kind of package
<vidd_laptop> no clue......i have no use gtk packages (that i know of)
<Odd_Bloke> oops: It'll mean things like 2.6.1 as well as 2.7.0+ etc.
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, that was rather enlightening
<oops> xD
* vidd_laptop has no clue about ALOT of things it seems
<oops> yea, I got that by now, but does that package exists? if so, redirect me to it please
* oops sez NahhH!
<vidd_laptop> oops, im the wrong person to ask about "what's the latest package of [insert name here] "
<vidd_laptop> if the app i want is not in the repo's, i find something that is
<vidd_laptop> or i download a .deb file
<MattJ> Any idea why my magic sysrq keys don't work?
<MattJ> I wondered if it was an Xubuntu thing
<MattJ> But do they work for everyone else here?
<vidd_laptop> MattJ, never tried
<MattJ> Hmm :/
<vidd_laptop> oops, what is the package you are trying to install?
<Odd_Bloke> oops: I think you're looking for libgtk
<Odd_Bloke> oops: libgtk2, rather. Which has been 2.8+ since Breezy.
<vidd_laptop> brbr
<ice_world> is there any diffrence between oem installation and any other installation?
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: In terms of which CD you download?
<ice_world> alternate
<oops> vidd-laptop, that's what I've been doing, since I can't hook up via ethernet, I'm dual-booting, downloading packages (.deb) and then going to xubuntu and installing them
<ice_world> anyone know?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Eagle_101> !xfce4-extra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4-extra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: looking for something particular?
<Eagle_101> TheSheep: not really, I was wondering what was up with that particular package group
<Eagle_101> As in gentoo there seems to be problems emerging it. :(
<ice_world> thanks vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> ice_world, no problem
<ice_world> after i have done a regular user, i will haveto make a root user if i want one?
<vidd_laptop> no...
<vidd_laptop> there IS ALWAYS a root user.....
<vidd_laptop> you just dont know the password
<vidd_laptop> PM me and i will give instruction
<vidd_laptop> i wont say how in open channel, as it is BAD PRACTICE
<ice_world> i see
<vidd_laptop> root login = VERY BAD
<vidd_laptop> its ALMOST as bad as running windows on MAC
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's not inherently bad.  It's more of a user-habits based security approach that makes using sudo generally safer.
<R[a] ndom> indeed PuMpErNiCkLe
<R[a] ndom> theres nothing wrong with root login
<R[a] ndom> its just more dangerous for noobs
<R[a] ndom> cause they forget to unroot
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: don't exaggerate
<R[a] ndom> oh lolol
<R[a] ndom> I just scrolled up and read
<vidd_laptop> i said almost......
<R[a] ndom> rofl @ wont say in open channel
<R[a] ndom> sudo passwd
* R[a] ndom did it
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, I went to a computer security conference, and the microsoft guy opened up his presentation laptop - it was a mac
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, now i dont get a trace route to his local hub so i cna install aporn derver!
<vidd_laptop> lol
<Grey_Loki> Heard a load of gasps
<Grey_Loki> He says 'Hey - mac is the best platform for running windows i've ever seen!'
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki, its BLASPHAMY!!!!!!
<ice_world> why cant i choose sweden as location if i choose english as my language?
<ice_world> nm it worked now :p
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, blasphemy?
<Grey_Loki> How so?
<Grey_Loki> Surely you should run an OS on the best platform you possibly can?
<Grey_Loki> Even if the platform does happen to be one of your competitor's
<vidd_laptop> ya get a decent secure system, and instal a malware magnet on it!
* Grey_Loki grins
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, what exactly would it do?
<Grey_Loki> I mean sure, it'd screw up your windows partition - wipe it, and start again
<Grey_Loki> It's not gonna bring your laptop down
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki, but its SO WRONG.....like DIET LARD wrong
<Grey_Loki> ?
<Grey_Loki> Sorry I don't understand - I left all the operating system fanboyism behind when I started using Xubuntu.
<ice_world> hehe
<vidd_laptop> im not an OS fanboy...im a M$ basher
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: where did you left it? do you want somene to step in it and hurt himself?
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, given the state of the current MS monopoly, they're one and the same
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, I locked it away in a disused missile silo :P
<vidd_laptop> Grey_Loki, how so....EVERY OS is better then M$....fanboys say "This one is the best"
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, what makes XP so bad?
<Grey_Loki> I mean, honestly - what's bad about it?
<Grey_Loki> Or to clarify - what's so bad it makes people degenerate into slathering maniacs about it?
<vidd_laptop> it is very unsecure,
<ice_world> how so?
<vidd_laptop> it is EVIL
<Grey_Loki> OK, point 2 isn't a valid point :P
<vidd_laptop> any application can do whatevery IT wants without asking or even NOTIFYING the user
<Grey_Loki> And I run an XP desktop, I leave it on for days at a time, I run one firewall and one antivirus, and i've not yet had even a minor error/hack, let alone a serious one
<Odd_Bloke> vidd_laptop: Not necessarily true.
<Grey_Loki> You don't keep any eye on what applications you install?
<vidd_laptop> of course i do....but the old lady is online this very moment downloading who-knows-what via her instant messaging program without even realizing it
<ice_world> is it recommend not to do anything whilst updating xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> and there are things like "click here to see this funny picture while our bot installs 10 malware programs on your system"
<vidd_laptop> ice_world, you should be able to do whatever you like while updating
<Dame> I want to boot xubuntu from usb flash drive. Ive formated my usb flash memory in ext3 filesystem and now im copying the xubuntu CD into the usb flash memory. Do I need to do something else?
<ice_world> ok, it seemed like firefox hung up tho :( maybe it just was cus the updater took all the resources
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, so perhaps you should take a bit of time to learn about XP user permissions?
<R[a] ndom> Grey_Loki, user permissions often break programs tho
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: If you're dist-upgrading, then you might have problems.
<R[a] ndom> from what I've read anyway
<R[a] ndom> I've never had an xp system
<Grey_Loki> R[a] ndom, possibly - I must say i've never used them in a home environment - I used to help administrate a subnet of my school's network
<vidd_laptop> what i SHOULD do is take the time to save the data files on that system and put linux on it
<Grey_Loki> We had to be quite draconian about what could and couldn't be run
<R[a] ndom> yeah, in a setup like that it works alright
<R[a] ndom> assuming you can trust the users
<R[a] ndom> cause it seems pretty easy to escalate permissions
<Grey_Loki> Hah
<Grey_Loki> Nice quit
<ice_world> Odd_Bloke im doing the "software updater" thing, dunno what it updates tbh, I havent used ubuntu/xubuntu for more than 30 min
<vidd_laptop> the boy complained for about 2 days when i refused to but windows on his custom built machine
<vidd_laptop> now he wants windows off his other system
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: You should be fine then.
<Grey_Loki> vidd_laptop, horses for courses, dude - if you're gonna be a gamer, you need windows; no other way around it
<ice_world> this thing with "tabs" for the desktop is great btw, how long has it been out?
<vidd_laptop> we need to fix that
<vidd_laptop> ice_world, you mean the virtual desktops?
<Grey_Loki> Ages - it's not a new concept at all
<ice_world> dont have a clue what the name for it is but i have 4 boxes next to the thrash bin so i can do diffrent things on each one of em
<vidd_laptop> M$ will probably release it in thier next version
<ice_world> they dont even have it in vista?
<TheSheep> ice_world: workspaces
<ice_world> poor show
<vidd_laptop> dont think so
<Grey_Loki> Not AFAIK, no
<TheSheep> ice_world: it's in unix worlds since... let me think... CDE?
<ice_world> cde?
<TheSheep> there is an extension for Windows XP that adds them
<TheSheep> Common Desktop Environment, for solaris, circa 1980 I think
<ice_world> lol, 1980 xD
<TheSheep> 85 maybe
<TheSheep> bah, 1993
<TheSheep> but the idea is older
<ice_world> 1993 is still plenty for time for ms to steal the idea
<TheSheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Desktop_Environment
<TheSheep> ice_world: they won't, it doesn't fit the way a windows user works
<TheSheep> ice_world: btw. the lack of workspaces is imho the main reason why peole hate GIMP
<Odd_Bloke> There are mods for Windows that do it, as has been set...
<TheSheep> Odd_Bloke: sure, but the y are slow and use lots of memory
<ice_world> yea but you haveto know about the mods to use them
<Odd_Bloke> !s/set/said/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s/set/said/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> Odd_Bloke: and somehow it doesn't work that well on windows
<Odd_Bloke> Oops, wrong channel for that command. :p
<Odd_Bloke> TheSheep: Yeah, but if they added support for it, it'd be fine...
<ice_world> is installing a .deb packagre more or less the same as installing an .exe in windows?
<TheSheep> ah, OpenWindows had workplaces even earlier
<TheSheep> ice_world: morelike installing an .msi on windows
<ice_world> ok
<TheSheep> twm (1987) had workspaces
<TheSheep> seems like the idea is from SOlaris after all
<ice_world> any ideas to why music and video playback dosent work?
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: Depends on what you're trying to play...
<ice_world> mp3, mpg and avi
<ice_world> the mpg files gets video but thats all
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: You'll need to install some codecs...
<ice_world> ok
<ice_world> i thought they were preinstalled
<ice_world> btw cool that you could move windows between workspaces
<R[a] ndom> !media | ice_world
<ubotu> ice_world: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<R[a] ndom> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: ^
<TheSheep> http://www.guidebookgallery.org/pics/gui/startupshutdown/splash/whistler2257.png <-- haha
<sacater> where can i get sound drivers for my soundcard
<TheSheep> sacater: what is your soundcard
<TheSheep> ?
<sacater> TheSheep: i should have been more specific :P, i mean the one thats on my motherboard, i have no 'soundCARD', i love my MoBo sound
<TheSheep> sacater: doesn't matter if it's build in or saparate
<sacater> TheSheep: erm, all i really know is its SiS
<sacater> 'silicon integrated systems/services
<TheSheep> sacater: lspci | grep audio
<sacater> kk
<sacater> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<sacater> TheSheep:
<TheSheep> sacater: the driver should be instegrated in your kernel
<TheSheep> sacater: you don't have sound?
<sacater> TheSheep: no i do, i just dont know whether or not im running drivers, and if not where can i get them to maybe improve the sound
<TheSheep> sacater: well, linux doesn't have "drivers" in the sense that windows has -- except for the graphical drivers
<sacater> TheSheep: ok, that may be why i did 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' when i got my nvidia card :P
<sacater> then 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<TheSheep> sacater: the producers usually don't make drivers for linux, so the code must be written by linux developers -- and then it can be included in the kernel itself
<TheSheep> sacater: there are few producers who, like nvidia, provide their own drivers
<TheSheep> sacater: but usually all the support is built directly into the system
<TheSheep> and "just works" (or just doesn't)
<sacater> TheSheep: oh cool
<sacater> thanks for the help
<ice_world> thx everyone for the help about codecs and players(i was away when you typed it...)
* oops is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (06:05 pm)
<Odd_Bloke> oops-away: Away messages are considered bad form.
<vidd_laptop> i swear....i dont know which is worse....windows users or MAC users!
<vidd_laptop> these 2 londs walk into a bar....the brunette ducks
<vidd_laptop> *blondes
<PupUser-7ca5af> Got a question: is there a way to launch applications on the desktop with one click? I'm using xubuntu 6.10 Xfce manager.
<vidd_laptop> there IS a way....but i dont know it
* oops-away is Back from (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (Gone: 32mins 5secs)
<oops> (System Info) [CPU: <cpuinfo>] -[Memory: <totalphysicalmem>MB] -[Video Card: <videocard>] -[Sound Card: <soundcard>] 
<oops> wtf?
<oops> (System Info) [CPU: Intel Pentium III] -[Memory: 256MB] -[Video Card: nVidia GeForce2 MX 100/200 (Microsoft Corporation)] -[Sound Card: VIA - udio (WAVE)] -[Resolution: 1152x864x32bpp 75Hz] -[OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600)] -[Uptime: 7h 26m 51s] 
<oops> ah
<oops> xubuntu applicant right? x)
<PupUser-7ca5af> right
<vidd_laptop> oops, you betcha
<vidd_laptop> run like a race horse compared to now
<oops> lawl
<oops> if I just could get the ralink working, I wouldn't even be on dual-boot
<oops> gotta try that guide
<oops> however, I can't be hooked via ethernet
<oops> any guide for ndiswrapper that doesn't envolved being connected through ethernet?
<vidd_laptop> can you talk to me and work on that box?
<Odd_Bloke> oops: Away messages are frowned upon.
<oops> Odd_Bloke: come again? o.o
<oops> im not following you
<oops> you mean these:
<oops> oops-away is Back from (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (Gone: 32mins 5secs) ?
<Grey_Loki> oops, yeah, those
<oops> 'k, I'll take them out
<Grey_Loki> :)
<oops> lets see if it worked
<oops> yup, it was silent now :D
<oops> sorry for that
<oops> vidd_laptop: you were saying?
<vidd_laptop> i can walk you thru the steps.....
<vidd_laptop> can you talk here and work on the other box at the same time?
* vidd_laptop is good at this type of thing....he does it with customers all day long
<oops> nop sorry :s
<oops> i am in THE box
<oops> but big thanks though!
* Sultanovich say hi
<vidd_laptop> oops, and you dont have an ethernet cable and access point you can use?
<vidd_laptop> hi Sultanovich
<oops> I have an ethernet cable, just not big enough to reach the router
<vidd_laptop> and you cant move the machine closer?
* vidd_laptop keeps an ethernet bridge for just such occations
<vidd_laptop> its a lousey wireless b....but it WORKS
<vidd_laptop> like a portable jack
<oops> I guess I could try moving my brother's machine closer (were the router is)
<vidd_laptop> it makes it SOOOOOO much easier
* vidd_laptop needs to go feed the need
<vidd_laptop> brb
<Sultanovich> somebody speak spanish?
<vidd_laptop> try #ubuntu-es
<Sultanovich> thanks vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> no problema
<vidd_laptop> acually....de nada
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<oops> vidd_laptop: nebermind the whole operation
<oops> I just remembered that I only have the wireless card set up -.-
<oops> the ethernet one is somewhere in the attic
<BFTD> how do I find freenode staff?
<oops> I found a huge ethernet cable though, but it's broken
<BFTD> oops, how is it broken?
<oops> the insides of it, sorry english isn't my native language
<oops> the little copper wires inside of it x)
<oops> from all the extreme bending and such
<BFTD> oops, is it jsut the end? or the whole cable?
<oops> somewhere in the middle of it, my father and I swiched the ends
<R[a] ndom> cat5 is cheap tho
<R[a] ndom> no big loss
<BFTD> cut it off, and have 2 cables
<oops> I would, but I have cables the size of the big one divided
<ice_world> lala
<ice_world> how do i install something that isnt .deb in exbuntu? i have only untarred it
<vidd_laptop> cd to its directory
<vidd_laptop> make sure the configure is executable
<vidd_laptop> run ./configure
<vidd_laptop> make install (you may need sudo rights)
<vidd_laptop> whoops....missed a step
<vidd_laptop> its make .... THEN make install
<oops> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<oops> and take a look at this
<oops> helped me alot
<superkirbyartist> I am having a hard time using iMac G3 Microphone (internal or external).  Can someone help please?
<vidd_laptop> oops, yes...very helpful
<oops> :D
<ice_world> so
<ice_world> xubuntu is win?
<colorred> ice_world: some say
<ice_world> hmm
<ice_world> anyone got an idea why "always on top" in vlc dosent work?
<vidd_laptop> whatwhatwhat??????
<vidd_laptop> xubuntu is win????
<vidd_laptop> what's that mean?
<ice_world> like if you use xubuntu you win
<chris13> I can't seem to get azureus to work
<chris13> I installed it but when I click to start it nothing happens
<chris13> can anyone help me?
<BFTD> sure
<BFTD> whats wrong?
<chris13> azureus seems to be broken
<BFTD> ew
<chris13> I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it a few times
<BFTD> use something else
<BFTD> like a CD store
<BFTD> or get limewire
<chris13> no it isn't for piracy
<BFTD> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<BFTD> so whats the exact error
<chris13> I actually need to download legitimate torrents
<BFTD> !bittorret
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorret - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> !rtorrent
<chris13> well I don't get an error message but when I click the button to start the program nothing happens
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<BFTD> hrm
<ice_world> btw
<ice_world> isnt utorrent "better" ?
<BFTD> !utorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ice_world> or maybe its just for win :(
<ice_world> ...dows
<BFTD> I thought azureus was for windows
<chris13> I tried the package manager and apptitude
<chris13> azureus is multiplatform
<ice_world> java= its for everything?
<chris13> and it has a lot of features
<grazie> chris13: utorent is windows only but runs well under wine...the author recommends running that way
<ice_world> god this workspace thing is just the best ever
<chris13> I'd rather get azureus working
<grazie> chris13: deluge is new torrent client worth considering
<chris13> I don't play on installing wine
<chris13> it says something about restricted xorg modules when I try to install it
<chris13> I'll consider it
<ice_world> if i had knewn you needed wine to run utorrent i would had ket my mouth shut
<ice_world> kept*
<chris13> deluge looks pretty good
<chris13> worth a shot at least
<chris13> thanks
<chris13> I'll let you know how it goes
<chris13> what is the best way to install deluge?
<chris13> ok found it
<chris13> just had to refresh the package manager
<chris13> ok it is working
<ice_world> uhm
<ice_world> programs that would have an .exe extension in windows have no extension at all in ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Correct.
<ice_world> ok, th
<ice_world> x
<SkippyX> does anyone know why xubuntu, debian & puppy linux would all hang on install when trying to detect a cdrom in an old dell lappy?
<oops> if anyone could find it in their hearts to write me or redirect me to a Ralink Card installation guide for a complete newbie
<oops> it would be great
<cycro> hello
#xubuntu 2008-03-03
<RockIslandLine> Thanks for the reference, the bug has already been reported and diagnosed.
<ron_o> why is gdm taking up like 35% of my CPU? Way too much for my core2duo.
<philphoto> trying to install 7.10 on an old imac desktop and the cd won't boot up.  tried  ctrl + c & no joy.  any help?
<TheSheep> philphoto: you are trying the ppc version?
<philphoto> ppc?  I'm new to macs.  just helping a friend get started in linux
<TheSheep> philphoto: power pc
<TheSheep> philphoto: old macs didn't have intel processors
<philphoto> right, I know that.
<philphoto> i suppose so.
<TheSheep> I have 0 experience with macs, but I'm sure there is some info on the forums
<philphoto> wait, I got i, a different iso for the old architecture?
<philphoto> I completely forgot about that.  thanks!
<zuzma> how would I go about getting my usb volume on my headset working? I'm not too sure how to get it working as an input device with xorg.conf
<zuzma> should it be under /dev/input?
<zuzma> halpppp : (
<zuzma> xev game me keycode 176 and 174 for the volume up and down
<zuzma> god this is confusing
<KingOfDos> I've got a problem with my EAP-MSCHAPv2 wifi network (WPA2 Enterprice)
<KingOfDos> When i'm connecting with the wifi settings as "roaming", then I can select logintypes/protocols correctly. But I want to configure the wifi network as a "location".
<KingOfDos> There is only WPA(2) Personal available without the "roaming" option in XFCE
<KingOfDos> Why is the wifi setup so strange in xubuntu (on (k)ubuntu it works better)?
<KingOfDos> And i know that i can configure wpa_supplicant to use PEAP / MSCHAPv2, but that's not what i want ;)
<KingOfDos> The most strange thing with Xubuntu I had at home. My wifi network is called "Somename [Bla]" (without the quotes). This wifi is using WPA-PSK. Via the gui, using the "roaming" option, I can connect correctly to the network.
<KingOfDos> But when i create a new location, setup the wifi for using that SSID, it won't connect. I guess because the [ and ]
<nazdalf> greetings ppl........can sm 1 tel me wht to use to mount cd images in xubuntu
<maxamillion> nazdalf: mount
<maxamillion> nazdalf: or you can add a panel plugin that manages volume mounts for you
<nazdalf> maxamillion: hey gud to see you again.......and errr.....is 'Mount' sm software lyk Daemon tools or Alcohol in windows??
<maxamillion> technically daemon tools and alcohol stole the concept from linux systems and yes, mount does the same thing ... you probably are going to want the volume manager plugin for the panel ... i think it will make your life easier and keep you from having to use the command line
<nazdalf> maxamillion: oh k.....i wil try it nw......
<maxamillion> k
<TheSheep> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nazdalf> Ubotu: thnk you fr tht.....
<nazdalf> maxamillion: thnks fr helping me again...adieu
<maxamillion> anytime
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i think we need to teach him to type entire words ... it would make helping him much easier :/
<TheSheep> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<maxamillion> heh
<maxamillion> TheSheep: class time, bbl :)
<KingOfDos> who can tell me something about the network manager (from systray)? it's a strange peace of software
<TheSheep> KingOfDos: check /usr/share/doc/nm-applet/
<KingOfDos> the path does not exist (only /usr/share/doc/)
<KingOfDos> no nm-applet there ;)
<TheSheep> you are right, they forgot to include documentation
<TheSheep> in this case, google is you only hope
<TheSheep> /usr/share/doc/network-manager/
<TheSheep> there is also man for 'nm-tool' and NetworkManager
<KingOfDos> TheSheep, i looked to the /usr/share/doc/network-manager, nothing there. also the nm-tool and NetworkManager man pages. Already let google do some work for me.
<KingOfDos> the best i can find was something like http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg659406.html
<KingOfDos> the problem is that i want to connect to a lot of wifi networks. and when i create a wpa_supplicant configuration file, that't not a good idea.
<KingOfDos> that's why i want to use some gui to select my network devices.
<KingOfDos> or dial up connection (gprs / hdspa over bluetooth)
<Khandan> hello everybody! anyone can help installing xubuntu on a penitum mmx 233 system? I got problem with ACPI and a y2k error massage
<TheSheep> Khandan: what's the message?
<Khandan> bios cutoff error 1997:2000 something like that
<Khandan> and use acpi force or again something like that
<Khandan> anyway i can skip this too, but in the installation stage i got no mouse or keyboard working
<TheSheep> Khandan: that's just disabling acpi, it's not critical error
<Khandan> mouse if ofcourse is a serial mouse
<TheSheep> serial mouse needs to be configured, it cannot be autodetected
<Khandan> how? can you give me any istructions?
<TheSheep> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Khandan> !mouse
<Khandan> thanks!
<Khandan> and about keyboard? must i configure it too?
<TheSheep> no, it should work
<Khandan> thanks again!
<TheSheep> no idea why it doesn't work
<Khandan> hey guys! I just did what the help said, but it doesn't work still!
<Khandan> about serial mouse setup thing!!
<Khandan> I changed com1 & com2 in the BIOS
<Khandan> but It won't work!
<meistah> HALLOO???
<zoredache> you don't need to shout.... and Hello
<luckyshot> hey guys, for some reasonw hen i boot into xubuntu it wont go into startx anymore, even after i manually enter "startx"
<zoredache> did you do anything to update your video drivers, change resolutions, or anything like that?
<luckyshot> zoredache>, i improperly shut my pc down by accident
<luckyshot> after that i started experiencing this
<zoredache> anyway, I suspect you could try making a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then runing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<luckyshot> zoredache, didn twork
<brianko> anyone have a clue how to disable file-roller?
<brianko> when I try to uninstall, aptitude wants to take out xubuntu-desktop as well...
<TheSheep> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<TheSheep> brianko: xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, it doesn't contain anything
<TheSheep> brianko: also, you can choose your default archiwer using update-alternatives, I think
<TheSheep> or maybe in thunar's configration somewhere?
<Aloha> is there a launcher applet?
<brianko> that was all installed by default...I poke around for this thunar you speak of...
<TheSheep> brianko: thunar is the file manager -- the thing that displays windows with your directory contents
<TheSheep> brianko: it can use different archivers, depending on configuration
<brianko> I use window managers for xterm mgmt :)  I'll see what I can find, thanks!
<TheSheep> Aloha: what do you mean?
<brianko> it's rather intrusive, lynx downloads are even intercepted by this thing
<joobaby> how do I uninstall my version of old ubuntu and get xubuntu, someone told me that was why my computer is running so slow
<joobaby> ?
<brianko> joobaby: I used the 7.10 mini ISO to install from
<brianko> joobaby: xfce is quite lightweight, you'll find it much less resource-intensive than gnome
<joobaby> so I need to uninstall my old version or just download the iso, burn, and reinstall?
<brianko> well, if you want to just whack your old install, just repartition the HD during the install
<brianko> just keep in mind nothing will survive from the old install afterwards...
<joobaby> there isnt anything on this hd
<joobaby> except ubuntu
<joobaby> i dont know what version it is
<joobaby> my buddy put it on
<brianko> sure, then go for it...download the mini ISO
<brianko> I run xubuntu and MythTV on a rather slow CPU, so I would imagine it would work fine for your video/audio app
<joobaby> my pc = amd 64 3000, 1 gig ram, dfi lan party pci-e socket 939
<brianko> yeah, you'll notice the difference with xfce...
<joobaby> i like ubuntu
<joobaby>  i just got my computer fixed after like 6 months
<joobaby> decided to hell with microsoft
<joobaby> i dont need to be gaming anyway
<TheSheep> joobaby: ubuntu should be fast on this box
<joobaby> good, id ont really do much besides surf the web, listen to music, and type papers
<joobaby> too bad I lost all my oink.com gigs when my hd fried :-(
<joobaby> and now oink is dead
<TheSheep> joobaby: something must be wrong with it if it's slow
<joobaby> you think?
<joobaby> i had my techie friends look it over
<joobaby> its got my old hdd in it
<TheSheep> joobaby: maybe check in the system manager if something is taking some of the cpu all the time
<TheSheep> in system monitor, sorry
<joobaby> when i click on irc
<joobaby> it goes up A LOT
<joobaby> memory usage is only like 20%
<TheSheep> that's about normal, I guess
<TheSheep> joobaby: what is slow exactly?
<joobaby> like
<joobaby> when i have multiple irc windows
<joobaby> its types so slow
<joobaby> crazy slow
<joobaby> and
<joobaby> I cant listen to music through firefox
<joobaby> and my mp3s from my cowon iaudio arent recognized, some guy told me to switch to xubuntu in #ubuntu
<joobaby> i hope my processor isn't messed up or something
<TheSheep> I don't think it will solve these problems
<joobaby> but
<TheSheep> for starters, you need to install additional stuff to open mp3's
<joobaby> sound works like on the ubuntu games
<joobaby> i tried
<joobaby> said there was a conflict
<joobaby> but
<joobaby> I cant figure out with what
<TheSheep> becsue of software patents and such, the ycanno be opened by default
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> but I'm not sure about the slow irc windows
<TheSheep> maybe one of the techie friends could look at it
<TheSheep> it's not that xubuntu is not good, it just seems to me that your problems can be solved without reinstalling
<joobaby> but they work on windows?
<joobaby> ic
<brianko> I agree...I thought you just wanted to start from scratch
<joobaby> well
<joobaby> i am
<brianko> which is sometimes better than updating a really old distro
<joobaby> this if my first week or so on linux ever
<silverblade> My Xubuntu installation yesterday went well. I have successfully replaced Windows one of my parents PCs with Xubuntu. Since Firefox and OpenOffice are the main apps used on Windows there, it's virtually the same. I even rearranged the panels to a similar layout to Windows.
<brianko> joobaby: part of the learning process is the install...so maybe you might want to start from scratch, esp. if you inherited this machine from someone
<joobaby> no i built it
<brianko> how'd it get ubuntu on it?
<joobaby> well it died because the hdd came lose, two of my friends convinced me to switch to linux
<joobaby> seemed interesting to me
<brianko> ah...so the install is recent, by you?
<joobaby> I had heard good things about ubuntu
<joobaby> I was there haha, but my friend did it
<joobaby> I can get him to help me again
<joobaby> was just trying to figure it out on my own
<joobaby> i.e irc
<joobaby> :-)
<brianko> some X-based stuff can be really resource-intensive...for instance, I use irssi for IRC for that very reason
<joobaby> im using pidgin
<joobaby> ...
<PeckaH> well, at least for me it was like the fifth install with which I was happy
<TheSheep> joobaby: this slowness is really intriguing me, maybe you are using a vesa driver for your graphics card, it's slow
<joobaby> how do you see what drivers you are utilizing?
<brianko> I had to install a restricted driver  for my card...
<TheSheep> joobaby: it's configured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the 'device' section
<joobaby> which is more popular, xubunutu?
<joobaby> ubuntu
<TheSheep> joobaby: ubuntu is much, much more popular
<joobaby> hmmm
<TheSheep> joobaby: xubuntu is not even officially supported by Canonical
<joobaby> ah
<TheSheep> it's a community effort
<joobaby> can you explain the differences of kde and gnome?
<joobaby> both are new to me
<joobaby> im from the microsoft generation unfortunately
<KingOfDos> the difference is big
<TheSheep> joobaby: they are just different dekstop environamnets, often with different sets of applications
<joobaby> i noticed
<TheSheep> environments
<TheSheep> but you can use applications from one in the other
<joobaby> but kde is more recent I presume?
<TheSheep> they will just look and feel out of place
<TheSheep> no, they are both developed for similar time
<TheSheep> kde had just recently a new version with some big changes
<joobaby> if you had to say, which would you recommend to a new linux user
<TheSheep> generally, I would say kde is more similar to Windows in its approach
<KingOfDos> kde is heavy, but has more options (panels/nice features). gnome is more "simply" (my opinion).
<TheSheep> the applications will usually have a lot of options, not all of them useful
<TheSheep> the gnome tries to only include the really important options, and do "the right thing" by default
<brianko> anyone know if it's possible to manage multiple installs of the same package with apt-get?
<brianko> for instance, apache2 in /usr and in /opt?
<TheSheep> brianko: no, as far as I know
<KingOfDos> and indeed, kde is more similar to Windows then Gnome is. but KDE can do more on default.
<brianko> ok, so one gets to be installed manually then...
<KingOfDos> brianko, why do u want 2 apache's?
<TheSheep> one can say that KDE is for former Windows users, and GNOME -- for MacOS users :)
<brianko> one to chroot for outside access, the other for internal access
<TheSheep> KingOfDos: more of what? :)
<KingOfDos> brianko, ok, then it's indeed an option for installing another ;)
<TheSheep> brianko: I don't think you need separate installs for that
<TheSheep> brianko: just two configurations
<KingOfDos> TheSheep, Windows does not have "weather" module on default. and other nice stuff. the "windows tray" is not so tweakable as KDE ;)
<brianko> I was under the impression ChrootDir was global for all httpd instances...
<KingOfDos> and i like to got more panels, change stuff on the way i like it :)
<TheSheep> KingOfDos: ah, right, didn't understand :)
<TheSheep> KingOfDos: what's more important, windows doesn't come with a complete set of tools to build it :)
<TheSheep> brianko: I think you can start the daemon with a parameter telling it where to find the configuration
<brianko> hmm...well that would certainly be easier!
<TheSheep> brianko: of course, you would need a separate startup script in /etc/init.d
<TheSheep> brianko: I'm not sure how much work it is in ubuntu though
<brianko> I could figure that part out...the multiple conf files is a good idea, looking now...
<KingOfDos> TheSheep, my basic config for the most KDE configurations -> http://kingofdos.com/compiz/compiz-fusion-2.avi
<brianko> yes, here it is:  running multiple httpd daemons with different User/Group settings...exactly what I need
<KingOfDos> ok, wobly-windows is NOT enabled on default in my configuration, that's only for "show off". but so you can see how i like my desktop (panels/etc) :)
<brianko> libapache2-mod-chroot seems to be the ticket here...
#xubuntu 2008-03-04
<brand0co1> im having inconsistancies with auto mounting of usb flash drives
<brand0co1> any program suggestions
<brand0co1> im getting "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<brand0co1> ok no one here
<ron_o> resuming hibernate in the same way as resuming suspend?
<ron_o> the reason why I'd like to try to hibernate is because for some reason when I suspend it doesn't lock my screen no matter what.
<ron_o> hmm, just hibernated..
<ron_o> it sux compared to suspend.
<ron_o> took much longer and the restart was hard.
<mvoltz> Quick question, where do I go to access the settings for compiz?
<cnStarz> how do i rememdy overscan?
<cnStarz> remedy*
<cnStarz> i looked in nvidia-settings but found nothing
<mvoltz> nevermind, I found the answer
<luckyshot> hey guys, for some reasonw hen i boot into xubuntu it wont go into startx anymore, even after i manually enter "startx"
<ron_o> is it startxfce4?
<ron_o> try that or similar..
<ron_o> type 'start' then tab
<ron_o> I don't know much about the gnome display manager and such.
<luckyshot> i improperly shut my pc down and now when i boot up it wont go into xwindows. im stuck in command mode. do you think if i boot up from the cd i can fix it?
<ron_o> you can fix it in command line..
<ron_o> don't know why it won't start.
<ron_o> did you try $startxfce4 ?
<luckyshot> yeah
<luckyshot> didnt work
<luckyshot> i got a bunch of stuff outputed
<luckyshot> and then a few erros on the bottom
<luckyshot> (EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist), 0)
<luckyshot> Fatal server error:
<luckyshot> Unable to load required base modules, Exiting....
<ron_o> don't know.
<cnStarz> does anyone know how to fix overscanning?
<cnStarz> with nvidia drivers?
<ollie> Evening all
<ollie> Just a quick question about WPA enterise settings, is there a file i can download that has all the CA certificates?
<KingOfDos> ollie, apt-get install ca-certificates
<KingOfDos> or what do you mean?
<KingOfDos> and "evening all", i guess your on the other side of the world. it's 09:14 AM here. Over a few minutes i'm going to my work (first drink my coffee).
<ollie> well i need the CA Thawte CA cert for my univesity's wireless connection
<ollie> So does that go into a directory somewhere? because the last time i tried to connect, i click CA cert and it tried to make me locate it or something
<KingOfDos> how are you connecting to wireless? via nm-applet or via wpa_supplicant?
<ollie> nm-applet and manually configuring it
<ollie> it lets me select the settings i need, i just needed the cert
<ollie> or is the Supplicant better?
<KingOfDos> can u select other settings then WPA(2) Personal / WEP from nm-applet with manual setting?
<KingOfDos> at the office i can't connect to the WPA2 Enterprice network with manual configuration, there is no WPA2 Enterprice in the dropdown menu.
<KingOfDos> when i use roaming mode, then i can click the network, and get a nice menu with WPA2 Enterprice configuration. so that's strange.
<KingOfDos> but anyhow, what tells -> locate *.crt|grep thawte <- you?
<KingOfDos> Otherwise you can download the CA files from the thawte site i guess.
<KingOfDos> Or need you a client cert for your university's wireless network, instead of a CA?
<ollie> yeah i need the client part
<KingOfDos> In that case, get them from your network operator at school ;)
<ollie> hahah they looked at my EEE and went "What the hell is that!"
<ollie> and didnt know what to do
<KingOfDos> let him give you a documentation of what you need to do
<KingOfDos> at the office i need PEAP with MSCHAPv2, in combination with a username and a password.
<KingOfDos> and give them a USB stick where they can put the client cert on.
<KingOfDos> then you can try to connect your self
<ollie> oh thats what i need, those exact settings
<ollie> ill get back to you tomorrow if itt worked, cheers thanks
<ollie> back to c++ :S
<cnStarz> anyone nkow how to fix overscan?
<TheSheep> cnStarz: fix what?
<cnStarz> overscan
<cnStarz> on my hdtv
<cnStarz> the screen is running off the page
<cnStarz> i've looked in nvidia-settings but there's nothign in there that fixes overscanning
<totalwormage> did you set your dpi correct?
<cnStarz> dpi?
<cnStarz> how do i set that?
<totalwormage> dots per inch
<cnStarz> right
<totalwormage> without setting it, x has no idea how big your screen is
<cnStarz> how do i set that?
<cnStarz> :O
<totalwormage> i wouldn't know what setting's correct for your tv, i use this line for my crt monitor:
<totalwormage> under the monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf i added: Option   "DPI"   "96 x 96"
<cnStarz> hmmmm
<cnStarz> can you paste the monitor portion of your xorg.conf into pastebin so i can see exactly how it fits in there?
<totalwormage> it doesn't matter where it is
<The_Kernel> cnStarz just under everything else
<cnStarz> alrighty i'll take a lookey
<totalwormage> as long as it's somewhere between [monitor] and the next [endsection]
<cnStarz> gotcha
<cnStarz> thanks, i'll give it a try
<totalwormage> it could also be that i'm not right about this, that it won't fix your problem at all :P
<totalwormage> but i had some issues with X not knowing how to fit things on the screen until i set that :P
<totalwormage> i always like to add that :P
<graelb> Where can i put a home-made script if i wanted it to run on login?
<pixelated> does xubuntu come with freebsd partitioning/fs support once installed?
<pixelated> or would i have to roll my own kernel to add it?
<zoredache> pixelated: the stock kernel configuration seems to have the bsd partitions
<zoredache> pixelated: look at the file /boot/config-`uname -r` to see the current kernel config
<pixelated> yes it seems to see the partitions it shows the partitons on the desktop when botted from cd
<pixelated> but cant seem to mount the fs's
<pixelated> i am waiting for term window to open
<pixelated> 2.6.22 generic (booted from 7.10 cd)
<pixelated> 2.6.22-14
<pixelated> yeah B44 (bsd 4.4) is conf as module but i dont see UFS (unix fs v2) listed at all
<zoredache> hrm...
<pixelated> well B44 is unix fs v1 specifically
<thoht> hi
<zoredache> hello
<thoht> i installed xubuntu on my laptop.
<pixelated> hi
<thoht> i ve a weird problem, since 2 days, the date icon disapeared
<thoht> the same for wifi icon state
<thoht> and the same for battery icon state
<thoht> i don t know how to rescue them
<thoht> oh it s good now
<thoht> sorrry
<zoredache> thoht: no worries :)
<thoht> the tool bar was too long for my low resolution
<thoht> :p
<pixelated> ok install is done... time to stop playing kolf and see what this machine has to say
<TheDoctor> anyone help with a xubuntu 6.06.1 scsi boot issue?
<maxamillion> TheDoctor: might be a hardware support issue, the newer versions quite possibly would work
<TheDoctor> problem is it's a ye olde machine.
<TheDoctor> ubuntu 7.10 won't even boot on it
<TheDoctor> xubuntu 6.06.1 boots from live cd, finds the disks and installs ok, just won't boot for some reason
<TheDoctor> scsi bios can see the mbr but that's as far as it goes
<TheSheep> TheDoctor: you get any errors?
<TheSheep> TheDoctor: you might need to put the boot partition at the beginning of the disk for some bioses
<TheDoctor> no, no errors, just "searching for boot record... ok"
<TheDoctor> didn't explicitly set a boot partition. might that be it? just put one partition for / on the first drive and a separate swap partition on another drive
<TheDoctor> assumed it would sort out /boot by itself
<TheSheep> TheDoctor: normally it doesn't matter
<TheSheep> TheDoctor: but that error would display 'grub error 6' afair
<TheSheep> TheDoctor: so it's rather not it
<TheDoctor> i'm at a loss then, frankly.
<TheDoctor> i've reformatted and reinstalled three times with the same result.
<TheDoctor> might try again and specify a small /boot partition at the beginning
<vrkhans> hi i am trying to configure  mutt+fetchmail+procmail but when after creating the .fetchmailrc file and trying this command fetchmai -vk command i got this msg no mailservers have been specified. wat does that mean
<TheSheep> it means you didn't tell it where it should donwload the mail from
<vrkhans> hi TheSheep in the .fetchmailrc file i did mention that
<TheSheep> are you sure it is reading your config?
<vrkhans> poll pop.gmail.com with proto POP3 and options no dns
<TheSheep> looks good
<vrkhans> that what i add in my .fetchmailrc
<vrkhans> so wht i should change
<TheSheep> vrkhans: check in 'man fetchmail' to see if there is some option to tell it what config file to read
<TheSheep> vrkhans: I'm sorry, I can't help you at the moment, maybe someone else
<vrkhans> The Sheep the doc i am reading it says create .fetchmailrc file in your home dir
<vrkhans> that means hk@hk-desktop:/home$
<vrkhans> this dir or somewhere else
<TheSheep> it means /home/yourusername
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> i created the file in /home
<TheSheep> or whatever 'echo $HOME' says
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> how i can move that file form /home to /home/username
<vrkhans> mv
<TheSheep> mv /home/.fetchmailrc /home/username/
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> let me try
<vrkhans> TheSheep, now got this error File /home/hk/.fetchmailrc must have no more than -rwx--x--- (0710) permissions.
<TheSheep> vrkhans: change the permissions to tha tfile
<TheSheep> vrkhans: 'man chmod'
<vrkhans> chmod 0710 .fetchmailrc
<vrkhans> or something else
<TheSheep> vrkhans: I'd rather not guess now, I'm a little drunk...
<vrkhans> :-)
<TheSheep> vrkhans: I'm sorry
<vrkhans> no problem , any one else know about that
<TheSheep> vrkhans: I think it's explained in the desktopguide
<vrkhans> you mean man chmod
<TheSheep> !desktopguide
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<vrkhans> TheSheep, i change the permission now i got the msg that that file should own by me, currently it is owned by root
<vrkhans> so how i can change the owership
<zoredache> chown usernid filname
<ArthurArchnix> vrkhans: sudo chown user:user file
<vrkhans> TheSheep it works :-)
<vrkhans> got my first msg using mutt
#xubuntu 2008-03-05
<vrkhans> hi i dont know for some reason my panel just disapear , i tried xfce4-panel in terminal, but as i exit the terminal my panel disapear too. what should i do
<vrkhans> help
<solomon> is there a known issue with recent versions of audacity in xubuntu?
<solomon> i have 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1~gutsy1 which i think was recently updated, and i can no longer open audio devices
<crimsun> err, well, that is a backport.
<solomon> hm, perhaps i should remove the backport and reinstall the known-working ver then
<larsemil> i have the feeling that xubuntu doesnt mount my usb-disks as good as my other computer with ubuntu. is there a solution to this?
<Dennis2> good morning ;)
<Dennis2> somebody here who can tell me a little bit about xubuntu?
<larsemil> i have the feeling that xubuntu doesnt mount my usb-disks as good as my other computer with ubuntu. is there a solution to this?
<gabkdll1> larsemil: ubuntu and xubuntu use different volume managers
<larsemil> gabkdll1: can i tell my xubuntu one to use ubuntus instead?
<gabkdll1> sure
<larsemil> how?
<gabkdll1> start thunar
<gabkdll1> go to edit -> preferences
<gabkdll1> uncheck "enable volume manager"
<gabkdll1> then install gnome-volume-manager
<gabkdll1> I think that should do it
<larsemil> will try
<larsemil> thanks
<gabkdll1> although, I think that might pull in some other dependencies
<gabkdll1> plus, you will then have the option of configuring gnome's volume manager ;)
<larsemil> it barelly pulled anything else
<larsemil> but it did not work...
<gabkdll1> did it start? try "ps -ef | grep volume"
<larsemil> yes its started.. but looks like thunar is still trying to mount it.
<gabkdll1> oh :(
<gabkdll1> maybe you have to restart for the configuration to take effect? or maybe kill Thunar manually?
<larsemil> will try to restart x
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: are you online?
<GHETOOOO> hi, i have debian and i want to install xubuntu, but i dont know how to uninstall debian, and not having problems with the grub once i install xubuntu, so if i just use the cd of xubuntu, and pick my partition of debian and to be formated to install xubuntu will that be ok or its deeper than that?
<pleia2> GHETOOOO: that's fine, there is a step in the installer where xubuntu will want to install it's version of grub, and that will handle your boot loading stuff
<GHETOOOO> pleia2 ok thats what i needed to know :), and look xubuntu supports spanish?
<GHETOOOO> hi? does xubuntu supports spanish? anyone... :)
<maxamillion> GHETOOOO: yes
<GHETOOOO> nice :)
<Faust-C> hello
<Faust-C> anyone awake/alive
<TheSheep> !anyone
<Faust-C> TheSheep, mind if i ask a few questions
<ubotu> In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<haakon1> Can i change the linuxboot.cfg to run the live-cd from the hd (with default.xbe added in the apps-section of avalaunch)?
<maxamillion> haakon1: no clue, try it out and if it works ... go to the wiki and document it, not sure anyone has tried that
<haakon1> Where is the init located? Getting kernel panic
<TheSheep> haakon1: in initrd
<haakon1> append init=f:\Apps\Linux\isolinux didnt work
<TheSheep> no wonder, linux doesn't know what f: is and doesn't use backslashes in paths
<haakon1> I kinda knew that, but since this project most likely isnt going to work, I used my optimism in the config: )
<totalwormage> :D
 * totalwormage knows the feeling
<haakon1> But this isnt been done before? I just want linux on my xbox without giving up avalaunch :)
<sloopy> when i try to put my wireless pci card in ap mode it gives an error (madwifi driver) does the stock xubuntu driver not have the ap stuff compiled in?
<mrunagi> fucking ops dont listen to ANYONE
<mrunagi> they only fucking care about what THEY think
<RULON> hi i have a problem that has me :@, i downloaded ubuntu a few weeks back, i burned the iso, boot from the cd, checked my language, and set "start or install ubuntu" and the loading starts but theres one point when the loading bar finishes,and u think its about to start the installation manager then my monitor starts just turns off, and the leds starts to titilate, well i tried everything so i desisted and installed debian, well now i burned today the xubuntu im
<RULON> i guess noone knows about this here, is there any way to install xubuntu with only a command, i mean without the graphic interface
<RULON> MY GOD NOONE HELPS HERE? does xubuntu atleast have an alternate cd? one that installs from the terminal?
<TheSheep> RULON: yes, it does
<seek> nabend
<RULON> TheSheep is it hard to install from the alternat cd? or it just runs by its own?
<TheSheep> RULON: about as hard as with the livecd, you just have menus instead of clickable buttons
<RULON> TheSheep ok
<RULON> TheSheep that will be my solution to my gui interface not appearing on the monitor right
<RULON> cause its just pure terminal
<ubstud>  /msg NickServ jusama91
<ubstud> lol
<ubstud> oh well
<ubstud> anyway could someone help me get my video card working correctly?
<TheSheep> ubstud: that's a pretty generic question, care to elaborate?
<ubstud> TheSheep, well I don't think it's working correctly, like the desktop runs fine and stuff b
<ubstud> but like games don't
<ubstud> for example I'm trying to play Unreal Tournament (original) and it doesn't run properly, it lags, doesn't run in full resoultion and I can only start it in safe mode
<ubstud> I don't think 3d accell is working correctly
<TheSheep> ubstud: now, the most important question is: what graphics card do you use?
<ubstud> lspci says I have a: VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter
<ubstud> I know it's intergrated..but on the previous versions of Xubuntu I got it working fine after some help. I don't remember what I did
<ubstud> but I know it involved openchrome.
<TheSheep> I don't know anything about s3 :(
<TheSheep> you migth want to google and search the forums
<TheSheep> or ask on #ubuntu -- the graphics stuff is similar
<ubstud> ok, ty
<Nfreaker91> hey guys
<uninvited> hiya
<uninvited> Nfreaker91:
<Nfreaker91> i want to install xubuntu
<Nfreaker91> do i need ext2 or can i use fat32 ?
<uninvited> I won't stop you
<uninvited> :)
<uninvited> ext2,3
<Nfreaker91> thanks
<zoredache> thouh it is possible to do on fat32/ntfs ext3 or some other *nix filesystem is strongly reccomended
<uninvited> zoredache is right
<Nfreaker91> i'm not sure i get whar ur saying, ill just use ext2 or ext3 then...
<zoredache> Nfreaker91: I am trying to say that running it on fat32 can be done... but it a) takes a fairly advanced level of skill to do it b) will perform worse then use ext3 c) will be less stable and far less well tested then running on ext3 d) will confuse anyone trying to help you
<Nfreaker91> zoredache:  thanks, that helped me a lot. ill just use ext3. im not looking for a challenge, just want everything to work
<Nfreaker91> but is it possible to have a harddisk that can be read by both windows and linux? can is use fat32 for that, if linux is installed on a different one?
<zoredache> Nfreaker91: from the linux side you can read the fat* partions without any work, and for ntfs partitions you can use ntfs-3g
<zoredache> from the windows side there is a driver that allows you to read ext2/3
<zoredache> a fat* partition is will be supported on both sides without having to install any drivers or additional software to make things work
<Nfreaker91> zoredache:  thanks, thats exactly what i wanted to know
<haakon1> Hi. Does xubuntu or x-dsl support reading the xbox hd?
<TheSheep> haakon1: 'x' in xubuntu comes from 'xfce', not from 'xbox'
<TheSheep> haakon1: just in case, and I don't really know the answer :)
<haakon1> But it supports xbox. :)
<TheSheep> haakon1: I think there was something like 'xbox ubuntu' or such
<TheSheep> for a while at least
<haakon1> Anyhow, I've installed xbox-damnsmalllinux but i dont know how to mount fat-drives
<TheSheep> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/myfat
<zoredache> if it is fat, it should be something like 'mount -t vfat /device /mountpoint'
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zoredache> Is there a way to completely disable the 'you did not choose your prefered browser' in xfce-terminal?  I don't want to setup a browser, and I don't want clicks on links to try to use one
<TheSheep> zoredache: I think there is an option in ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<TheSheep> zoredache: you would have to check the help page of Terminal
<zoredache> yeah I had already checked there and didn't see anything obvious... :|
<zoredache> I'll double check though
<TheSheep> MiscHighlightUrls=TRUE
<TheSheep> change this to false
<zoredache> TheSheep: that didn't seem to work...
<TheSheep> zoredache: you need to close/kill all the terminals
<zoredache> all of them?  Not just the one I was working... hrm...
<TheSheep> zoredache: that's because it's really just one application with multiple windows
<zoredache> ah... there we go
<zoredache> well that might explain why some other tweaks I was trying to make didn't work
#xubuntu 2008-03-06
<stond> i am a kubuntu user right now thinking about switching to xubuntu is xubuntu a nice desktop and should I switch
<Wisteela> yes, at least until the KDE4 version of kubuntu is final
<stond> I am in the middle of a torrent download using ktorrent if i use the synaptic package manager to install the xubuntu will i lose my download and have to start over
<Wisteela> shouldn't have thought so. though you could always just install xfce from synaptic and try it out that way.
<stond> I have no need for office software the reason I am switching is because I heard it was faster pluse I heard you can install Windows XP on a virtual HDD
<zoredache> stond: installing xp in a virtual machine is not unique to xubuntu... you can do that on almost all distrobutions
<stond> yes but I heard it was easier with xubuntu desktop
<zoredache> stond: I doubt there is any difference between kubuntu and xubuntu
<zoredache> the exact same tools are used in both locations
<stond> I still think I am going to switch because I am tried of the kubuntu look and I could always go back to kubuntu when KDE 4 release the final and stable version
<zoredache> xfce is good... I like it, it is worth at least trying.
<Wisteela> stond, you really might as well just grab xfce from synaptic rather than completely reinstalling
<stond> what is xcfe for
<zoredache> xfce is the name of the windows manager that is used on xubuntu
<zoredache> like kde, and gnome are windows managers
<stond> oic then i will definetly install it
<stond> u see i started out using ubuntu on my PS3 then I installed the kubuntu dsktop but I want to try something new
<stond> is xubuntu good with managing media like video and music
<zoredache> xfce doesn't do anything with music/videos... The media player you use would need to do that
<stond> does xubuntu come with media software and is it worth a damn
<zoredache> you can use the same media players on xubuntu that you use on ubuntu, and kubuntu
<zoredache> I don't remeber what the default is
<stond> oic thats good
<zoredache> there are tons of players in the repository
<stond> so is it easy to install windows xp on a virtual machine
<zoredache> I wouldn't say it is easy, but I wouldn't say it is hard... it depends on what you know and what tools you choose to use
<stond> well I am going to try it tonight or tomorrow
<stond> well nice talking but i have to go
<jatz> hey, I'm not on Xubuntu but my problem is with the xubuntu-desktop package
<jatz> i installed it, tried xfce
<jatz> but in xfce every window's titlebar has "o" as the title.
<jatz> I'd really like to get this fixed cause I'm liking xfce
<zoredache> jatz: is the 'o' the centered or to the left side?
<jatz> yeah, it was on the left
<jatz> I realized I'm silly now
<cottima> hello, how do I setup softraid on the live installer?
<zoredache> I don't think you can...
<zoredache> but I am not certain... I know it is easy to do from the alternate-cd
<holo> hi
<TheSheep> hi holo
<holo> why the little button on the keyboard "Print screen" don't work in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> holo: it doesn't work because xubuntu doesn't come with a screenshot program that could be bound to this key by default. you can install and bind it yourself if you need it.
<TheSheep> holo: note also, that you ca easily make a screenshot with gimp or the screenshoter panel plugin
<aanderse> hmm... they should really put scrot into xubuntu by default and bind it to printscreen....
<holo> TheSheep, but that would assume that window is open and covering the window i want to screenshot
<TheSheep> aanderse: file a bug :)
<quantumsoull> hi how can i just install xubuntu instead of lading the livecd session?
<TheSheep> holo: try it, they hae solved this problem
<holo> aanderse, they are assuming you don't use windows in linux, so why print screen just console static?
<TheSheep> quantumsoull: click on the 'install' icon on the desktop of the livecd, or use the alternate cd with a text installer
<holo> TheSheep, cool, trying
<TheSheep> holo: you just set a delay
<holo> heh.. that looks like the old cameras
<quantumsoull> TheSheep i cant boot thew livecd session
<quantumsoull> i dont have enoug ram
<aanderse> xubuntu alternate cd
<holo> they put that thing with the leveler moving and run to the picture making a big fat smile just in time for photo
<quantumsoull> aanderse what alternate cd does? its an installer without grapic interface? or without the livesession?
<aanderse> quantumsoull: yes, exactly
<TheSheep> holo: serek!
<quantumsoull> aanderse ok i think thats the one i need then, but would it ber harder to install?
<aanderse> it uses the debian based "old school" installer which doesn't use X at all
<quantumsoull> aanderse so i have to install with commands OO?
<aanderse> quantumsoull: no, it functions pretty much the exact same using an ncurses display
<quantumsoull> aanderse i have debian already installed, the installation would be pretty much the same as debian u say?
<TheSheep> as the old debian
<TheSheep> with text-mode installer
<aanderse> quantumsoull: ubuntu and debian are fairly similar in some respects... but the xubuntu-alternate installer is very easy to use, pretty much as easy as the graphical one
<quantumsoull> oh ok, i just wanted to know if with the alternate cd i had to use terminal commands and stuff :)
<aanderse> no, you will not
<aanderse> i just found this by searching for screenshots of the debian installer: http://freduardo.wordpress.com/2007/05/27/howto-installing-debian/
<aanderse> it looks much like that; as you can see the functionality is pretty much the exact same as ubuntu with a graphical installer- very easy to use
<quantumsoull> toh nice thats what i wanted to know, yes seems pretty easy
<quantumsoull> i think thats hoiw i installed debian, so shouldn be much problem
<quantumsoull> if anyone can do it, i surely can too
<quantumsoull> :D
<aanderse> definately, i'm sure you'll do fine :)
<quantumsoull> oh i booted the livecd on my laptop, trying it right now :)  i wouldnt change xfce for nothing in the world :D
<aanderse> i would add an optional module for thunar to use gvfs :D
<quantumsoull> aanderse its a package or a module?
<aanderse> it doesn't exist; i want it to exist :p
<quantumsoull> oh lol hehe
<quantumsoull> i thought u were recomending it to me :)
<aanderse> i wish it existed :)
 * aanderse searches google
<aanderse> nope, doesn't exist yet
<aanderse> heh
<quantumsoull> u should build it ;)
<aanderse> never looked at the source of either thunar or gvfs... heh
<larjia> hi
<aanderse> hi
<TheSheep> aanderse: I think that thunar is getting through quite a refactoring for 4.6
<larjia> my Xubuntu started very slowly.is that normal?
<aanderse> larjia: how slow are we talking?
<quantumsoull> how slow?
<aanderse> TheSheep: 4.6 seems like it's going to be pretty amazing... whenever it actually comes out ;-p
<larjia> I think not less than 2 minutes, it seems dead
<larjia> there's no any kind of text on the screen, just black. but later it's OK
<aanderse> did a google search bring any relevant results?
<larjia> no
<quantumsoull> larjia did u installed or ur runnig livecd?
<larjia> Hi, I installed with the livecd
<quantumsoull> oh ok, how many times have u started xubuntu? or u notice slow startup everytime or was it jus the firs time?
<larjia> quantumsoul thanks, each time when i started it's the same situation
<larjia> i have to wait, say 2 minutes for the logging screen shows up
<larjia> one thing i feel strange is that if i start with "recovery mode", there's text information shown on the screen. but if i start normally with the 'generic' option, there's nothing on the screen before the login welcome shows up
<quantumsoull> larjia it could be a lot of factors... have u ever installed before any other linux distro? did that distro ran good? and if uhavent could u tell me wich videocard u use
<larjia> I installed Redhat linux before. But this time I installed Xubuntu first time on my laptop. My video card, i think is Readon 7500
<larjia> maybe because it's an old videocad? :-)
<larjia> quantumsoull do u think it has something with the swap partition? I don't know if I have swap partition on my hard disk
<quantumsoull> larjia almost all videocards are supported in most limux distros
<larjia> ok it's good to know :-)
<quantumsoull> larjia when u install xubuntu if u didnt seleted any partition to put the swap it doesnt matter, u can create it now, but i dont think thats the problem, how much ram ur computer have?
<quantumsoull> to see if swap would affect in anything at startup
<larjia> 256 Mb ram
<quantumsoull> mmm well i think that should be enough to start xubuntu smnoothly, but i u have aby doubts u can look for topics on ubuntu or debian wikis about problems with ati videocards
<larjia> ok thanks i will
<larjia> by the way do u know Xubuntu support S3 video cards? I can't find some related information about that
<quantumsoull> larjia sounds to me like its X doing something wrong, i mean, using an alternate module to manage ur graphics card
<quantumsoull> larjia yes it does, i have an olde desktop computer with an S3 video card and i installed ubuntu ther and it works
<larjia> ok thanks
<quantumsoull> if ubuntu works, xubuntu will do it awell
<quantumsoull> aswell*
<larjia> i don't know how to use an alternate module for the moment :-)
<larjia> but i will search for info first
<larjia> i believe the problem is from X
<quantumsoull> larjia u dont load the module by urself :), although u can, if its an driver problem, once u install the correct one, it should be configured on X automaticly
<larjia> oh yes is there really anything different between livecd and alternate one? I used a livecd
<quantumsoull> larjia i havent used the alternate cd, but i dont think it should matter, alternate cd its just to not use the graphic interface installer of ubuntu
<quantumsoull> but will install exactly the same system files
<larjia> i believe so as well :-)
<quantumsoull> ;) hope u can get ur problem fixed :), u should try asking in #ubuntu aswell, there more ppl there
<larjia> now i guess maybe my cd is bad (I burned it myself) actually I installed Xubuntu twcie, but the two installation is not exactly the same. e.x. the second time i installed xubuntu, the SCIM input method is automatically activated
<larjia> thanks quantumsoull
<quantumsoull> larjia one u download the iso, u can open it with winrar or another program that can open iso files, if dont give u any error then the image is fine, and also if u downloaded it from torrent, it should be fine aswell, also the cd have an option to check the files in it and see if its all good
<quantumsoull> u should check that option to scan the cd if u want
<larjia> ok I'll try
<larjia> hi
<larjia> i want to install anjuta on my xubuntu. But i found there's no compiling components (like g++, glib, etc) installed on my xubunt.
<TheSheep> install the build-essential package
<larjia> does the build-essential package include glib?
<TheSheep> not sure, you can always install it separately
<TheSheep> make sure to install the -dev packages for the libraries you want to use
<larjia> ok
<larjia> do we have any shortcut key to activate the console directly?
<demorez213> good morning everyone
<demorez213> has anyone had trouble loading madwifi drivers with the rt kernel (2.6.22-14-rt)?
<demorez213> i can't seem to get it to work at all and I'm nearly linux incapable
<demorez213> heya eagle-101
<eagle-101> hey
<demorez213> (as an awesome aside I didn't know that scifi in the morning shows like 8 hours of x-files)
<bloody`> hey guys. im running xubuntu, newest version, and it randomly freezes on me, to the point i need to hard reboot my laptop :(. does it both in xubuntu and regular ubuntu, seperate installs.
<zoredache> if you use the hotkey 'ctrl-alt-f1' can you get to a console?
<bloody`> no
<bloody`> cannot alt ctrl bksp or anything
<zoredache> well anyway, something is obviously broke, and if it is truly locked you probably won't have any logs
<RandomDestructn> magic sysreq work?
<zoredache> that probably means you need to preform simple testing
<bloody`> i dont know how to check my logs
<zoredache> try running without audio
<zoredache> try running with just vesa video
<RandomDestructn> if so that's a safer way to bring it down than just powering off
<zoredache> try testing your hardware with memtest86, and so on
<bloody`> what log could i check?
<zoredache> bloody`: if it is locked up there probably is NO logs
<bloody`> there could be? or no?
 * RandomDestructn wanders away
<zoredache> but feel free to look in /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/kern.log
<ellon> hey guys, do you know it takes a long time for Xubuntu to shutdown?
<ellon> I have been wondering... the screen goes to blank and it takes 20~30 seconds to come to the shutdown slash
<TheSheep> ellon: that's long
<TheSheep> ellon: nothing enlightening in logs?
<ellon> how can I check the logs?
<TheSheep> ellon: they are in /var/log
<TheSheep> aroo: the ones from the previous boot have .1 appended at the end
<ellon> but it only happens if I shutdown in XFCE; if I go back to GDM before I shutdown, it will only take one second
#xubuntu 2008-03-07
<holo> hi
<holo> ubuntu repos don't come with 2.4 kernels?
<Breetai> Hey all, I am trying to get compiz going in xubuntu hardy. I have everything going as far a nvidia drivers. How do I enable compiz from xfce?
<crimsun> not since warty (4.10), no.
<crimsun> holo: ^
<holo> :o
<holo> well i need a 2.4 kernel badly!
<holo> this machine has only 64mb
<holo> ok, not this one, but the other next to me
<holo> ok.. shutting down some services should also make it standable
<crimsun> holo: you can edit the initramfs, too
<crimsun> holo: see the /^MODULES=/ in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<holo> thanks
<crimsun> holo: you'll then need to regenerate the initramfs
<crimsun> holo: (cf. sudo update-initramfs -u)
<holo> ok, very usefull tip.. thanks
<holo> about kernel 2.4.. is there any backport repo?
<crimsun> no.
<holo> this is really great machine
<holo> just a glance at it and one can tell it
<holo> a toshiba from the old days
<holo> even has scsi disk
<holo> my purpose is to put it faster than xp
<holo> not in boot time, but after it
<holo> until now it is slower than before
<holo> but i believe i can make some miracles here
<holo> its for a desperate girl that was using xp here
<holo> did i exagerate putting 1gb as swap?
<holo> maybe i pushed it a little
<crimsun> no, more swap in that machine would help
<holo> its amazing.. if i remove cupsys, it wants to remove the games from gnome
<holo> i don't want to prevent her to play those stupid games only girls play ;)
<holo> i choose reiserfs because i wanted to put something better than ext2 and not as slow as ext3
<crimsun> ext3 really isn't slow for the vast majority of use cases
<holo> crimsun, just check a boot time with ext3
<holo> you can tell the difference just by looking. with no clock
<crimsun> holo: not for my use cases, no.
<holo> heh
<crimsun> believe me, I've tried across many, many kernels.
<crimsun> if I were you, I'd look into JFS, since it has lower CPU usage for many use cases
<holo> I could, but anyway not its late
<holo> in other machine maybe
<holo> *now its
<holo> what is the mp3 player for xubuntu?
<holo> something that doesn't bring a load of gnome libs into the memory
<holo> and not mpg123 or mp3blaster please
<holo> when i mean xubuntu, i mean xfce
<holo> wait, i can make a quick search
<crimsun> gmusicbrowser? exaile? quod libet? sonata+mpd?
<holo> crimsun, you would guess i want something light
<holo> and that looks nice like xmms or winamp
<holo> i don't want something to look like amarok in kde.. it really doesn't look nice
<holo> the "looks nice" issue is very important here
<crimsun> audacious, then
<holo> thanks
<holo> ha.. a fork of bmp
<holo> funny bmp stopped looking nice
<holo> maybe was just the default theme
<crimsun> I think bmpx is really nice
<crimsun> it fails your requirements, however
<crimsun> (UI is vastly different from Winamp's)
<holo> well, this audacious fully supports winamp skins
<holo> I will even put the original skin from winamp to make her feel more confortable
<holo> i have to get aqcuainted to the file browser
<holo> i never really used file browsers in my unix experience
<holo> i was always frustrated about usability design and speed
<holo> i allways fell into the shell browser cd
<holo> and ls
<holo> samba is a tricky point
<holo> i will see later if she wants or not
<holo> i light browser if she just wants to surf into educational sites?
<holo> *a light
<holo> crimsun, funny.. i don't see anything usefull to tweak in initramfs.conf
<holo> oh yes, the MODULES
<holo> is there any xfce frontend for enabling disabling boot scripts?
<holo> like ssh boot script
<holo> the ol' sysvconfig
<holo> well its good enough.. just thought of some frontend for her.. like enabling ssh from there if i need to make remote assistance
<holo> but anyway, just found frontend to kde
<holo> ok, i will try dillo
<holo> some years ago it was fast yet ugly pages
<vrkhans> is there any good reader in which you can bookmark your reading
<vrkhans> or highlight important stuff you are reading
<holo> vrkhans, you can put important things in the clipboard
<holo> ^^
<holo> and use the app from xfce to access it
<vrkhans> thanks
<vrkhans> i am also trying to install real player but getting this error: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<vrkhans> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vrkhans> what should i do
<crimsun> holo: sorry, yes, I mentioned MODULES using regexp about 90 minutes ago
<RandomDestructn> realplayer? gack
<holo> anyone knows if rsync is used anyhow by synaptics or other package manager?
<holo> in xubuntu of course
<holo> debfoster rocks
<holo> doing a massive cleaning here
<holo> or cleansing
<holo> ok, i uninstalled something that makes xfce application menu seem more beautifull
<holo> any idea what package this could be?
<holo> now the menu looks really plain
<rrm> hi room... had a question.  can you have xfce only not the gnome libs and all that... sincer i tried that and my system crashed
<zoredache> if ou are talking about remvoing gtk, no you cannot do that
<maxamillion> rrm: yes, you can but you will have to do an ubuntu server install and just install xfce4 instead of xubuntu-desktop from the respositories (there are also lots of good packages you will also want to grab, like xfce4-goodies and such)
<maxamillion> rrm: you could also look into the debian etch xfce installation image if you feel like learning a thing or two about the system :)
<maxamillion> zoredache: gnome libraries aren't the same as gtk
<rrm> maxamillion that sounds good... i did do the debian and was still under gnome
<maxamillion> rrm: right, but there is an xfce install image ... lemme find you a link
<j1mc> maxamillion: !!!
<rrm> like i said... i did get it... and still was the default with gnome
<maxamillion> rrm: debian default is gnome, but there are alternate images for kde and xfce
 * maxamillion runs from j1mc 
<maxamillion> :D
<j1mc> haha
<maxamillion> j1mc: how are you?
<j1mc> i'm good.  how are you?
<maxamillion> j1mc: good, horribly busy but good .... i recently got a full time linux admin job at my university, so even more busy than ever but i still idle the channel while at work :)
<j1mc> wooo.  congrats!!
<rrm> maxamillion:  i guess what i am saing is that there is not distro just with xfce without any gnome
<maxamillion> j1mc: thankies
<maxamillion> j1mc: its all redhat stuff, but i've actually warmed up to redhat and fedora a lot ... my loyalties are still to debian of course, but i don't hate the other side of the fence anymore
<j1mc> rrm: i guess you're right.  even most xfce-based distros include some gnome apps.  stuff like GDM (the login-window app)...
<maxamillion> rrm: yes, there is, debian does it
<j1mc> cool.  i like fedora myself.  :)  have you tried their xfce-spin yet?
<rrm> the debian is 40r3-xfce-cd1?
<maxamillion> rrm: i run debian etch on my home machine that i installed with the xfce install image and the only gnome library or application that was installed is gdm
<j1mc> maxamillion: debian xfce still includes GSM
<maxamillion> rrm: yup
<j1mc> s/gsm/gdm
<maxamillion> j1mc: haven't tried the xfce spin, i run gnome at work because i need alot of its samba browsing capabilities to make my life easier
<rrm> maxamillion:  i did that and still booted in gnome... really od
<maxamillion> rrm: really?!?!
<maxamillion> wow ...
<rrm> yeah
<rrm> and did formated the system
<rrm> in the past weeks i tried alot od dristos... from freebsd 6.3 to 7, xubu, ubu, and few others
<maxamillion> j1mc: i've really warmed up to fedora, i like how up to date all the packages are
<maxamillion> rrm: you could look into the fedora xfce spin
<j1mc> plus fedora is beautiful.
<j1mc> it's my fave gnome-based distro.  xubuntu is still my fave xfce-based one.
<maxamillion> j1mc: yes it is, and i love that the package manager is written in python ... i freaking <3 python
<j1mc> :)
<rrm> i want a simples distro... mostly mozila, xchat, xmms, xfce
<rrm> even ubuntu is bloaded for my tastes
<j1mc> rrm: xchat?  :)  try irssi.  :)
<rrm> irssi?
<maxamillion> irssi freaking = win
<maxamillion> rrm: the greatest irc client ever
<rrm> is easy to use
<maxamillion> rrm: www.irssi.org
<maxamillion> rrm: extremely as long as you know irc commands
<rrm> i know to an extent
<j1mc> rrm: it is just text based, but once you get your config file set up, it is fine.
<maxamillion> rrm: it's documentation will walk you through what you need to know to operate it
 * maxamillion doesn't have a config file
<maxamillion> i just do everything by hand :P
<j1mc> and i could post my config file as a sample...
<maxamillion> probably inefficient, but i'm just used to it
<j1mc> maxamillion: that is slow, though.  :(
<j1mc> yeah
<maxamillion> yeah ... a bit slow
<maxamillion> but i only frequent about 7 or 8 channels on one network so its not too bad
<j1mc> :)
<rrm> maybe like 2
<j1mc> here's my irssi config: http://pastebin.ca/931451
<j1mc> it goes in ~/.irssi/config  (where "config" is the file name")
<j1mc> (i've removed my irc freenode and oftc passwords.  :) )
<maxamillion> ;)
<maxamillion> j1mc: actually, back to fedora for a moment.... once i finish my undergraduate in computer science i plan to go for my masters in digital forensics with a focus on security and information assurance ... and the reason i bring this up is because a co-worker and i are planning to make a fedora-based forensics analysis live cd spin (not sure if it will end up being a spin or "fedora based" due to the fact that we will have to package a lot of software ours
<j1mc> oh, cool.
<j1mc> why would you base it on fedora vs. debian or something?
<maxamillion> j1mc: i had considered making it debian based, but i need newer packages mainly for hardware support and development libraries
<j1mc> just because you're getting so much Red Hat experience?
<j1mc> ah, ok
<maxamillion> j1mc: no, because of the newer packages, newer kernel and newer development libraries
<maxamillion> debian is awesome and wonderfully stable, but its so out of date :(
<j1mc> i like fedora's emphasis on free software.
<maxamillion> j1mc: me too, and how they submit all patches back upstream to the original projects development tree
<maxamillion> j1mc: oh!!! in a few months my job is going to pay to send me off to get my RHCE
<maxamillion> i'm _really_ excited
<maxamillion> _rrm_: in irssi?
<j1mc> i've drafted an email to an xfce-doc guy to talk about contributing to docs, but haven't sent it yet
<maxamillion> j1mc: you should, docs are always in need
<j1mc> i would just want to contribute to a few of the most needed areas.
<j1mc> i wish xfce had some kind of a graphic that showed how the GUI is built... just the overall struture.  what relies on what.
<j1mc> do you know?
<j1mc> like xfdesktop... is that the base?
<maxamillion> j1mc: nope
<j1mc> i want to be able to see how the parts fit together.
<maxamillion> j1mc: there is no base, each peice can exist without the other
<maxamillion> j1mc: the entire thing is modular
<j1mc> ok
<holo> where can I see a list of dummy packages xubuntu provides in the installation?
<maxamillion> j1mc: its basically all wrapped together with a single binary that loads each part of it in order to "roll it together" ... that's the startxfce binary that does all that
<zoredache> holo: apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop
<j1mc> dummy packages?  do you mean meta-packages?
<holo> dummy packages are screwing my removings because of upgrades
<holo> zoredache, thanks
<zoredache> sorry, did you want to know what was in xubuntu, or all the meta packages available?
<j1mc> maxamillion: that is cool about the rhce thing.  :)
<holo> zoredache, so this is the only dummy package xubuntu specific?
<j1mc> holo: well, there's xubuntu-artwork, xubuntu-restricted-extras...
<j1mc> ... xfce4
<zoredache> the xubuntu-desktop package is main meta package that get pretty much everything else
<holo> nice
<j1mc> zoredache: is right, though.
<holo> i shall purge them all
<zoredache> but of course there is obvious exceptions
<j1mc> purge them all?
<holo> yes, remove every dummy package
<j1mc> why are you doing this again?
<maxamillion> j1mc: yeah, i'm excited
<holo> j1mc, yes, remove them
<zoredache> holo: why?
<holo> j1mc, because packages they provide, some of them I remove. so when un upgrade to a dummy package happens, it installs again those packages.. which is of course something i don't desire
<j1mc> holo: ok... i would recommend doing the upgrade, and then removing the unwanted packages after the upgrade is successful.
<j1mc> unless you can't do that because you don't have enough hard disk space.
<holo> j1mc, yes, i'm doing the upgrade now, and then remove the unwanted packages. i learnt with experience not to bother with these small details. but i'm am running on very limited resources
<holo> j1mc, 6gb.. it should also have some mp3 or movies..
<holo> its a scsi disk though :D
<holo> great toshiba laptop
<holo> zoredache, sorry, i thought it was j1mc that made the question "why". you can see my answer above
<maxamillion> scsi in a laptop? ... that's awesome
<holo> maxamillion, yes.. at least its what it says.. well.. the laptop looks really good.. though its very old
<zoredache> holo: we both asked why
<zoredache> and I agree with j1mc's reccomendation
<maxamillion> holo: oh, it might be a sata drive ... they often use scsi drivers because the technologies are closely related
<holo> maxamillion, it looks at least 6 years old, but still the screen has such high quality.. its love at first sight
<holo> maxamillion, sata, in such old tecnology?
<holo> toshiba pro 4300 series
<holo> there you have
<maxamillion> oh, maybe that would be scsi
<holo> :)
<holo> the girl that owns this computer says she hates it because its damm slow with xp.. but i would prefer this machine to some modern laptops they make nowadays
<holo> so xp is no more here anyway
<holo> i love the keyboard, and its funny that it doesn't come with the windows key
<maxamillion> mine had a windows key .. it doesn't do anything, but there is one here
<maxamillion> i am actually on my tablet pc that work gave me
<maxamillion> hp tc4400 tablet running fedora 8 (full tablet support thanks to the wacom linux project)
<holo> maxamillion, actually its usefull for making window+d or something like that
<holo> to go to desktop
<maxamillion> holo: ah, true true
<holo> of course, one can do a more twisted combination
<maxamillion> holo: but i use ctrl+alt+(right or left arrow) to switch desktops
<holo> exacly, that's more twisted
<maxamillion> its just what i am used to because it is default for both gnome and xfce
<holo> ha, switch desktops.. i'm going to remove multiple desktops.. this is so slow that she wont have many opened windows anyway
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> on my workstation at the office i normally have atleast 4 virtual machines running at once and it assign each one to a different virtual desktop
<holo> oh.. the upgrade that took 2hours just finished.. gotta put him making usefull work
<holo> aha.. i'm running now xubuntu 32 bits in a virtual machine with a kubuntu host
<maxamillion> nice
<maxamillion> i have different distros of linux and one xp machine on my virtualbox install at work
<holo> actually.. after using xubuntu, i want to remodel kubuntu to be xubuntu.. i hate kde.. i really can't like it
<maxamillion> fedora 8 x86_64 is the host os though
<maxamillion> lol, kde isn't half bad once you get used to it but the qt graphics library looks like crap
<holo> maxamillion, kde looks nice, but after some weeks, its colesterol start to bore me.. also the lack of performance
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> well i gotta run ... i have work in the morning
<maxamillion> night all!!!
<holo> i'm running amd 64 and the file browsers are too slow to be usable
<holo> dillo flies in this laptop!
<Arttu> synaptic tends to freeze during searches, is there anything i can do? cpu load shoots to max...
<ArthurArchnix> Arttu: Take a look at your sources.list. Go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" does it hang, or give any errors?
<Arttu> apt-get update had no problems
<ArthurArchnix> what about "apt-cache search python-gpod" does that find the package pretty quick?
<riffraff> hi everyone
<Faust-C> anyone experiencing dbus timeouts w/ xfce4?
<riffraff> a small question: how does verve gets its path? I can't seem to run anything
<Faust-C> its taking a very long time for thunar to start
<Arttu> ArthurArchnix: works fine
<ArthurArchnix> Arttu: Ok... well, then all I can suggest is that you make sure the repos in synaptic are correct. It's always slower than apt, but as for why it would send your cpu shooting up I have no idea.
<Arttu> i'm running an older comp so it's not uncommon that it shoots up for a second when i open something, but it synaptic used to work just fine, the locking up during a search is new
<ArthurArchnix> Arttu: Well, if you've got decent bandwidth you can do this:
<ArthurArchnix> sudo apt-get clean
<ArthurArchnix> sudo apt-get update
<ArthurArchnix> then go back into synaptic and see if it got better
<Arttu> I'd like to hear an answer to riffraff's question, how do you set up verve? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544394 goes over my head.
<riffraff> :)
<whitman> How can I lock the screen in 7.10? I click on the lock screen icon in the Action Buttons panel item but nothing happens.
<Arttu> whitman: doesn't work for me either
<whitman> The button works if I install xlockmore but I don't want to use that package, I just want a simple screen with a login prompt.
<ubstud> when I try "glxinfo | grep render" IT says direct rendering = NO - could someone help me get 3d working on my comp?
<aanderse> ubstud: what video card do you have
<ubstud> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<Annirak> So, I was attempting to add myself to the 'root' and 'www-data' groups to make working with some cgi scripts a little easier.  Now, I have lost the ability to sudo.  I know that I need to reboot to recovery mode, but I don't know what to do then.
<vidd> you do not need to reboot
<vidd> if you have root rights...
<vidd> are you still part of the root group?
<Annirak> Yes.
<vidd> create a second user
<Annirak> ok
<vidd> ad that user to the "admin" group
<vidd> su into that user....
<Lectus> OMG... I installed xubuntu on my more or less high end PC, and it's *very* fast
<vidd> then remove yourself from the root group....
<vidd> and you should now have sudo rights
<vidd> this is because root can never have sudo rights
<vidd> because sudo == root....which you already are
<vidd> =]
<vidd> i think thats right....root = sudo
<vidd> == is equals
<Annirak> thanks vidd
<vidd> did it work?
<vidd> oh...its important to verify the second user has sudo rights BEFORE you remove yourself from root (they can remove you without sudo rights...but better safe then sorry
<vidd> 8cant
<vidd> *cant
<Annirak> vidd, I used the sudo rights to be able to remove myself
<Annirak> so that worked
<Annirak> when I do $id annirak, all I have in groups is 'annirak'
<vidd> so use the exit command to get back to you, and verify sudo is back
<Annirak> I do NOT have sudo priviledges
<vidd> ah...so add yourself to the admin group for sudo rights
<Annirak> do I need to add myself to admin?
<Annirak> Ok
 * vidd prefers to nano /etc/groups
<vidd> s/groups/group
<Annirak> That's got it, thanks vidd
<vidd> no probloem....20bucks =]
<Annirak> ;)
<vidd> It is easier to edit the /etc/group file rather then use the cli for setting someone's groups....
 * Annirak corrals 20 young male deer and sends them galloping off to vidd
<vidd> haha
<vidd> dinner for  3 months!
<Annirak> haha
<vidd> the reason is, the cli commands remove all group settings and only adds the specific groups you specify
<vidd> for example...on a default install:
<vidd> vidd@sloth:~/rbot$ id vidd
<vidd> uid=1000(vidd) gid=1000(vidd) groups=1000(vidd),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),108(lpadmin),109(admin),115(netdev),118(powerdev)
<Annirak> oh man
<Annirak> I'm missing some groups
<vidd> this is why I manually edit the /etc/group file....
<vidd> so i dont get yanked out of groups I need my mistake....
<vidd> are you in a WM or cli-only system?
<Annirak> I was in a WM when started the process
<Annirak> but before you told me not to reboot, I had already rebooted.
<vidd> in the wm, you can go to Applications->System->Users_and_Groups
<vidd> to fix up your groups
<Annirak> Ok
<vidd> you should be able to access the wm now that you are no longer root
<vidd> (by default, root cannot log in to the wm in ubuntu)
<Annirak> Well, I rebooted out of recovery mode once I got sudo back?
<Annirak> -?
<vidd> you should not have been in recovery mode....
<vidd> reboot into normal mode....
<Annirak> already done
<vidd> pray you can!
<vidd> can you log into wm?
<Annirak> yes
<Annirak> worked like a charm
<Annirak> (I made sure to set my groups to 'annirak,root,admin'
<vidd> ok...hop into the users and groups tool and edit your groups
<Annirak> so logging in again wasn't an issue
<Annirak> Yeah, it seems to be all good
<vidd> im surprised you could log into wm as part of the root group
<Annirak> Hey, I don't know, I'm just happy it's working ;)
 * vidd NEVER will add himself to root group
<Annirak> err, why?
<vidd> maybe create a root alias...but never his main login!
 * Annirak comes from a debian background and doesn't see a problem with logging in as root once in a while.
<vidd> There is no need to open yourself to unnecessary risk
<vidd> root is disable for a reason...its dangerous
<vidd> and wholely unneeded
<vidd> and, as being part of the root group, you cannot correctly compile certain programs
<vidd> as these apps MUST be made as a USER and NOT root
<Annirak> Yeah, I had a valid reason for doing it, I swear.  But instead, I am going to remove myself from root again, and change the group of /user/lib/cgi-bin to www-data
<Annirak> Does that make sense?
<vidd> no
<vidd> why use cgi-bin at all?
<Annirak> Then what would you do if you need to be able to add files to cgi-bin?
<Annirak> How would you do that instead?
<vidd> cgi-bin should be only accessable by root....
<vidd> well....belong to root
<vidd> the individual files you put in there should be set with read+execute permissions to all
<vidd> or chown them to www-data
<zoredache> why is your cgi-bin directory in /usr/lib ?  /usr is meant to be read-only?
<Annirak> zoredache: that's the default setting in apache2/ubuntu
<Annirak> vidd I was going to set them to 775, with user as root and group as www-data
<vidd> will you be having ppl running pearl scripts on your machine?
<Annirak> vidd: only python, I expect.
<Annirak> though I might add python at some point
<Annirak> -python + perl
<vidd> @ 775, might just as well leave them as roo:root
<vidd> *root:root
<Lectus> I've installed pretty much all gstreamer codecs and can't play mp3 on totem. Any ideas?
<Annirak> The point was that I wanted to be able to modify them as annirak, without having to sudo every time I wanted to edit them.
<Lectus> I was able to play on ubuntu
<zoredache> Anyway, I completely disagree with vidd, if you need to regularly install/maintain your cgi stuff, create another directory and create a group that can write there
<zoredache> put yourself in the group
<Annirak> zoredach: would you make a /var/www/htdocs/cgi-bin and do it that way?
<vidd> zoredache, acually...that is right there with what i was saying...just dont be root
<zoredache> Annirak: I wouldn't put a cgi-bin direcotry under the htdocs directory....  if things break you could disclose the behind-the-scenes stuff needlessly
<vidd> but i prefer to stay away from cgi if i can...dangerous stuff!
<zoredache> maybe create a /var/lib/cgibin or something
<philphoto> anyone using a Thinkpad?
<vidd> no...but what is your question anyway?
<philphoto> I use a T30 with 7.10 and I have no wired ethernet.  it's built in to the mobo and there is no evidence of eth support
<vidd> so the system has wired ethernet, you have the cable plugged in, and you get no internet connection?
<Lectus> how can I play mp3 on xubuntu?
<zoredache> Lectus: install a movie player and the extra codecs
<vidd> philphoto, is that esentially correct?
<Lectus> zoredache: I've installed pretty much all gstreamer codecs and totem can't play mp3.
<philphoto> yes.  beyond that, lshw, lspci and lsmod don't show anything relating to wired ethernet or the eepro100 controller
<Lectus> zoredache: I remember on ubuntu I could play with these plugins
<vidd> leche, install amorok
<vidd> Lectus, install amorok
<zoredache> Lectus: I like playing music/media with vlc,
<leche> vidd, why should i xD
<vidd> leche, wrong person
<leche> i know ;-)
<Lectus> zoredache: I'll try vlc... thanks
<philphoto> Lectus: I use some of the lighter weight players not based on KDE and just installed the mp3 codec
<vidd> philphoto, have you check the blacklist to verify that it is not listed there?
<Lectus> vidd: yes, but amarok is for KDE ;)
<leche> ok, now im writing here, could anybody tell me why two nm-applets are started?
<leche> i dont know what i did wrong...
<philphoto> vidd: no I haven't, thanks.
<vidd> philphoto, let me know if that is a bust
<philphoto> vidd: where would I be looking?
<vidd> leche, well...first off. you installed nm-applet
<zoredache> leche: multiple nm-apples is a pretty common thing... delete your session cache add it usually stops
<vidd> philphoto, let me find that file...one sec....
<Lectus> vlc works fine :D
<philphoto> thanks
<zoredache> leche: .cache/sessions
<vidd> Lectus, it is a know fact...totem socks like there is no 2moro
<leche> thx zoredache :-)
<Annirak> zoredache: since /var/www/htdocs is my document root, I'll make a /var/www/cgi-bin.  That should be safe.
<vidd> Annirak, the hackers will thank you for it
<vidd> quickest, fastest, easiest way to compromise a system
<Annirak> vidd: it's one directory removed...
<Annirak> what's the problem?
<zoredache> Annirak: that should be fine...  If you are going to be running a public web server takes some time to read about securing and hardening your system
<zoredache> Annirak: I think vidd is just woried because there are tons of insecure cgi-bin applications
<Annirak> zoredache: I'm actually building an internal webserver.  It's not supposed to be exposed to the public.
<vidd> philphoto, look here: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<vidd> Annirak, if it is not accessable to the outside world, then do what you want....
<Annirak> Also, my cgi-bin apps are all in python and all my inputs are sanitized by the python cgi library.
<vidd> but it would be better to practice safe networking for the times you want to make a public server
<philphoto> vidd:  thanks.  I forgot the .d in there.
<Annirak> vidd: on the off chance that someone wants to make it outside-accessible some day, I want it secure.
<vidd> you know what they say abouts habits
<zoredache> Annirak: why cgi-bin python?  Whynot with mod-python, or something else like that?
<Annirak> zoredache: I'm using mod-python, actually
<vidd> if your not going to allow perl scripts, you dont need cgi-bin
<Annirak> I just need to add the mod-python handler to the appropriate directory.
<zoredache> if you are using mod-python for all your scripts then you don't need the folders to be set for cgi-bin
<Annirak> However.  I should still have an inaccessible directory for storing it
<vidd> sudo apt-get install doesnt do that for you?
<philphoto> vidd:  there you go.  it was right in there.  eepro100 was blacklisted.  thanks.  gonna restart & see what I get
<zoredache> eepro100 is blacklisted because e100 is the prefered module I thought
<vidd> zoredache, yeah...but that moduale was not detecting his card
<vidd> survey says? philphoto
<philphoto> vidd: no joy
<vidd> lspci does not see it?
<philphoto> vidd: blacklisted module still looks like it has no hardware to affect.
<philphoto> vidd: lspci, no.
<philphoto> i can post it if you want
<vidd> ok....does the machine dual-boot windows?
<vidd> yeah...
<vidd> !pastebin philphoto
<philphoto> vidd: no, but that's another thing I'm going to work on.
<vidd> I ask because i want to see if windows sees it...
<philphoto> vidd: I just got a new 120gb hdd so I certainly have the room.  i just don' t like the PITA of windoze overwriting my grub
<vidd> if windows does NOT see it, then the card is bad, and needs to be replaced
<philphoto> right, I had the same idea
<philphoto> there is no card though
<philphoto> it's built into the mobo
<vidd> if there is no card, then how do you have wired?
<vidd> well...its an internal card....
<philphoto> wifi works fantastic.  i'm talking on it right now
<philphoto> yeah.  no physical card.
<vidd> actually...yes...ther is a physical card....
<vidd> you just have to crack the case to get to it
<vidd> its possible that the card is loose
<philphoto> I just read most of the manual and couldn't find anything about it.
<philphoto> there IS the wifi mini-pci and a port for bluetooth or modem daughter card, but wired is built into the board as far as i can find
<philphoto> ubotu: pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philphoto> vidd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58773/
<Ejlan> hello
<Ejlan> any one here that know what the problem can be if my monitor turns black when i try to boot/install xubuntu
<philphoto> Ejlan: what machine are you using?
<vidd> Ejlan, you have 2 monitor jacks?
<Ejlan> i have a 8800gt
<Ejlan> and dueal core cpu
<Ejlan> *dual
<Ejlan> and 3gb ram
<Ejlan> and i suppose i have 2 monitor jacks
<philphoto> athlon? intel?
<Ejlan> athlon
<Ejlan> or atleast a amd
<philphoto> right
<Ejlan> im trying to boot the 64bit dist
<philphoto> are you using the right iso?
<Ejlan> yes
<philphoto> and it blanks out while running the live distro?
<Ejlan> yes
<philphoto> have you tried booting up into a shell?
<Ejlan> no
<philphoto> vidd: any thoughts on my wired issue?
<vidd> sorry...im at work
<philphoto> no worries.  sorry about that
<vidd> Ejlan, switch the monitor cord to the other monitor jack
<philphoto> Ejlan:  I've got two ideas on the problem, but i don't run a true dual core cpu.
<Ejlan> samething whit that jack
<philphoto> did you run check cd for defects?
<Ejlan> i think it should be alright
<Ejlan> cause i got the same error when i tryed ubuntu some days ago
<vidd> i'd run it neway
<philphoto> no, it's checks the data
<vidd> is your system an amd32 or amd64 or intel 32 or intel64?
<Ejlan> amd64 X2
<philphoto> he has amd 64
<philphoto> I'm thinking that Ejlan's live cd has some argument with a 64bit dual core cpu.
<vidd> I ask cuzz i have a 64 bit processor...but it uses the 32 bit disk...got the same blank screen
<Ejlan> i am sertan that i took the amd64 iso
<vidd> hardy ot gutsy?
<philphoto> or it's running fine and the GC is not responding
<Ejlan> 7.10
<Ejlan> (thats gutsy if im right)
<vidd> Ejlan, im sure you did two...but if your system is intel 64 and not amd64, you have the wrong disk
<philphoto> gutsy = yes.
<Ejlan> i am on a amd
<Ejlan> and i think it's related to mu GC
<philphoto> try booting the cd into a shell
<Ejlan> wmware? or how do you mean
<Ejlan> (new to this)
<philphoto> do you get a dialog that allows you to choose how to boot the live cd?
<Ejlan> yeah
<philphoto> hit recovery mode
<Ejlan> i can't see any recovery mode option
<vidd> what choices do you have?
<philphoto> what options do you have?
<vidd> lol
<Ejlan> Start or instal xubuntu, graphic safe , instal whit driver cd, OEM install, check cd, Memory test, boot from first hd
<Ejlan> and the f1 f2 f3 f4 f5 f6 options
<philphoto> try graphic safe
<Ejlan> tryed it already
<Ejlan> same thing
<philphoto> did you check cd?
<vidd> hit [esc] and type apci=off
<Ejlan> can it be that the 8800 serie don't work well whit linux?
<vidd> or is that acpi?
<philphoto> acpi
<vidd> my twisted fingers!
<philphoto> the other confusing one is apic
<Ejlan> meh i can't find the sign on this keybord layout (im swedish)
<vidd> the one that turns power conrols off
<philphoto> Ejlan: I'm a firm believer that linux will work better than windoze on everything down to a flashlight.
<philphoto> acpi
<vidd> Ejlan, i have good news and bad news....if this works, you can happily install linux on your system....bad news, you will need the alt cd, or to edit grub to get it to load properly....
<philphoto> that's not that bad
<vidd> because when you boot the live cd with acpi off, it does not install with acpi off
<maxamillion> hiya vidd, long time no speak
<vidd> (just another reason to never use the live cd
<vidd> hello maxamillion
<vidd> philphoto, im at a loss with your wired...
<vidd> i think its a burned card
<philphoto> I'll see if i can find a factory repair manual & get at where the card is on the board.
<vidd> Ejlan, did acpi=off get the wm to load?
<Ejlan> im still working on the layout issue
<Ejlan> :S
<philphoto> I was also thinking that adding nosplash might help.  that screen has messed up my desktop boot once in a while (by that machine is literally dying piece by piece.)
<vidd> heh....when your done hacking it, mail it to me....ill take any (free) computer!
<vidd> =]
<Ejlan> im gonna give up now i can't find the "=" button
<philphoto> southbridge = on the fritz.
<Ejlan> lol
<philphoto> Ejlan: give me a sec, I might be able to find that out
<vidd> then try noacpi
<EjlanZ> k
<vidd> and if you have 2 monitors, plug them both in
<EjlanZ> didn't work and i don't have 2 monitors
<vidd> get an error?
<vidd> or just a black scree?
<EjlanZ> i don't get any thing atm
<philphoto> Ejlan: QWERTY keyboard layout in Swedish has = as alternate to zero
<philphoto> SHIFT + 0
<EjlanZ> i get a ) when i do that
<philphoto> dang
<EjlanZ> :S
<vidd> then you need to hit the key 2 buttons to the right....no shift
<EjlanZ> yay it worked ^^
<philphoto> Ejlan: you have an english keyboard
<philphoto> that has had the keys changed
<philphoto> lol
<EjlanZ> donno
<philphoto> yes.  get some stickers for the special keys
<EjlanZ> the = sign is in Shift+7
<Arttu> something's happened to my synaptic, it keeps stalling on searches. any ideas? it'll keep going for hours at cpu load sky high and nothing happens. it still closes normally, though, after thinking a while
<philphoto> really?
<vidd> Arttu, 7.04, 7.10, or 8.04?
<EjlanZ> but that command you gave me only get me "Could not find kernel image: apci=off
<philphoto> Ejlan: that is odd.  should be two keys to the right, not left
<philphoto> acpi
<Arttu> 7.10
<philphoto> not apci
<EjlanZ> it worked 2 steps to the right
<philphoto> I gotcha
<EjlanZ> same "Could not find kernel image whit acpi
<vidd> boot [space] acpi=off
<EjlanZ> Could not find kernel image
<vidd> did you type "boot"
<EjlanZ> oops
<EjlanZ> same whit whit boot
<vidd> its been forever since i used a live cd....
<vidd> hit [F6] and add acpi=off to the end of the line
<EjlanZ> same
<EjlanZ> but i think im gonna boot back to windiw$ and try again tomorrow
<vidd> get you an alt cd
<vidd> or the mini
<EjlanZ> ok
<philphoto> good luck
<EjlanZ> thx
<EjlanZ> cya tomorrow then maybe ^^
<vidd> maxamillion, bug 198902
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198902 in update-manager "Xubuntu Update Manager crash dapper-hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198902
<maxamillion> HAHAHAHA
<maxamillion> that is stellar
<vidd> what?
<maxamillion> part of the reason i left the project, nobody takes care of critical bugs
<vidd> what do you use now?
<maxamillion> same with apache2-mod_python in dapper ... its the LTS release, and nobody has fixed a critical bug in that
<maxamillion> vidd: combination of debian and fedora ... depending on what machine i am sitting infront of
<maxamillion> vidd: i got a new job, i'm a full time linux admin for my university and all the servers here are RHEL so i got warmed up to the rpm side of the fence
<philphoto> maxamillion: which U, if i may ask?
<vidd> maxamillion, i spent 3 days getting the data for that bug....they BETTER get someoone on it!
<vidd> =]
<vidd> cody is supposedly going to try to duplicate it
<maxamillion> philphoto: www.shsu.edu
<vidd> took precious time away from the java issue i was working on =\
<maxamillion> philphoto: sorry for the crappy website, i have nothing to do with the web development team
<philphoto> maxamillion: no worries.  I'm a student at Temple U.  Large part of IT uses SuSE
<vrkhans> i have  installed realplayer from its bin file, now i want to remove it how can i do that
<maxamillion> philphoto: oh cool cool
<maxamillion> philphoto: SuSE is a solid distro as well, very nice feature set ... RHCE is a bit more "generic" or "vanilla", kinda no frills but gets the job done
<maxamillion> but i do like that RHCE has an array of ncurses configuration utilities ... makes my migration from 8 years of debian systems over to redhat a bit easier
<philphoto> maxamillion: debian is my first venture into linux.  my intel desktop is dying and next build I'm thinking of going to SuSE
<philphoto> I used RedHat back in the Navy
<maxamillion> philphoto: openSuSE is a very nice desktop distro, i actually used it for a little while because a friend of mine down at Rice University swears by it, but once i got the job here i switched to fedora on my laptop just because its what i will be working with here at the office
<vrkhans> no one like gentoo, i heard lot about gentoo
<maxamillion> vrkhans: gentoo is a really good distro, but neophytes need not apply
<philphoto> maxamillion: how are fedora & Suse for laptop useage?  bigger than my current xubuntu?  I'm running old IBM laptops
<maxamillion> philphoto: well, its going to be bigger mainly because of gnome as opposed to xfce
<vrkhans> i got it
<vrkhans> :-)
<maxamillion> philphoto: but in terms of hardware support and ease of setup, they are actually a bit better
<vrkhans> maxamillion, have you used it
<philphoto> maxamillion: right.  I probably have enough horsepower in the T30 to run a gnome environment, but I like simplicity as well.
<maxamillion> vrkhans: yeah, i used it for a while but i'm too impatient to compile everything
<philphoto> maxamillion: i love apt-get though & I don't know if i can say bye to that
<maxamillion> philphoto: oh yeah, a T30 would do fine with gnome ... and gnome really isn't as bloated as many people make it out to be ... i think my laptop with fedora 8 and gnome sits at about 115mb of ram on a fresh boot and i can't remember the last time i used more than 400mb of ram (and i do quite a bit on my laptop)
<maxamillion> philphoto: yum is similar, by no means the same, but has all the same capabilities
<philphoto> maxamillion: I just stuck 2GB ram into the T30.  :)
<vrkhans> does any one know how to remove realplay , i installed it using its bin file
<vrkhans> or i just use rm
<maxamillion> philphoto: yeah, you'll never tax that unless you fire up some sort of virtualization, run wine, or have a horrible memory leak
<zoredache> removing realplayer?  doesn't that require a sacrifice of a baby?
<maxamillion> vrkhans: i'm not too sure what all its bin file does, but if you use rm it will get rid of the main application file ... might leave behind some configs and maybe some codec files around your file system
<philphoto> maxamillion: perhaps I'll load up SuSE on my ultrabay hdd & experiment on that.
<philphoto> and THAT is why i love apt-get
<maxamillion> philphoto: wouldn't be a bad idea, its pretty nice but i just don't like that openSuSE is so KDE-centric so you have to install some stuff from their build service community repositories, but its not that bad
<maxamillion> philphoto: why?
<philphoto> maxamillion: regarding your comment to vrkhans & configs & codecs being left behind.  apt-get does a good job of cleaning up everything
<vrkhans> maxamillion, actually realplay you can install with apt-get so what i did i download its .bin file and just run that, it extract and make a directory and other execuatable, now i am thinking wat is the right way to remove it
<vrkhans> can not install
<maxamillion> philphoto: oh, yeah ... well that's an attribute of almost any good package manager and technically apt-get doesn't do that by default, you have to use the --purge flag to make it get rid of all the config files and such
<vrkhans> so i can try apt-get purge realplay
<vrkhans> even i didnt use it to install realplay
<zoredache> no
<philphoto> true
<vrkhans> thats what i think
<vrkhans> so only option is rm the whole directory
<zoredache> well.. actually you can 'try' it, but it won't do anything
<vrkhans> i know
<maxamillion> vrkhans: what directory are you talking about?
<vrkhans> another thing i need some player for listening the live stream on npr which required windows media player, any suggestion
<maxamillion> because if you do it to the wrong directory you could nuke your system
<vrkhans> realplayer directory
<maxamillion> vrkhans: what is the exact path to the directory?
<vrkhans> actually the .bin file create a directory in my home directory
<vrkhans> name Realplayer
<maxamillion> vrkhans: ok, that you can remove safely
<vrkhans> maxamillion, what is the command to rm the whole dir
<maxamillion> rm -fr name_of_directory
<vrkhans> thanks
<vrkhans> any replacement for windows media player
<vrkhans> i just want to use it for listening the live streaming for npr
<maxamillion> npr?
<vrkhans> any player that play .axs format
<vrkhans> national public radio
<vrkhans> sorry its .asx format
<vrkhans> it ask for windows media player
<vrkhans> any player which play windows media palyer format
<Annerhea> Hi, I've got what may be a very dumb newbie question - am I allowed to ask?
<vrkhans> go ahead
<Annerhea> Thanks, I try to connect to a shared drive on a windows machine using my newly installed xubuntu
<Annerhea> But although smbclient lists the share I am not able to mount it
<Annerhea> I tried to mount it following this manual http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client
<Annerhea> when i type at the terminal: sudo mount -t smbfs //servername/share /media/mountpoint
<Annerhea> I get an error
<Annerhea> "mount wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //servername/share, mising codepage ore helper program, or other error
<Annerhea> which is not very helpful
<Annerhea> at least not for me
<vidd> what is the name of the server? what is the name of the shared folder?
<Annerhea> Servername is EXIL shared folder is L
<vidd> name of the server= //servername, shared folder(or file) is /share
<Annerhea> no blanks - i checked that
<Annerhea> :)
<vrkhans> have you check your media folder, what drives are there
<vidd> so then you would want to sudo mount -t smbfs //EXIL/l /media/[whatever youwant the mountpoint to be]
<vrkhans> i have shared windows partition, but i havent use smba
<Annerhea> i created the mountpoint earlier and it shows in the media folder
<vidd> OR just instal linnetworkneighborhood
<Annerhea> ok
<Annerhea> Do i find it at the available programs list?
<vidd> give me a sc....
<Annerhea> sorry, dumb question I should be able to copy & past this into the list myself ;-)
<vidd> im looking up the "proper" app name
<vidd> sudo apt-get install linneighborhood
<vidd> its in the "universe" repo's
<Annerhea> installing ... :)
<ppe> Sorry, I'm brand new at this and I accidently destroyed my Panelbar. Is there anyway to 'restore' it to it's original settings?
<ppe> Without reinstalling, of course :)
 * vidd does not allow windows machines to polute his linux boxes, so the app name alludes him sometimes
<vidd> ppe when you say "destroyed"...what do you mean?
<ppe> I deleted everything.
<ppe> There's only a little star left.
<vidd> open thunar....
<Annerhea> hey, if i were as good with linux as i am with windows i would't use win at all...
<ppe> vidd, k
<vidd> Annerhea, i dont use windows except to play command and conquor
<vrkhans> any one using e17
<ppe> Thunar open and armed !
<vidd> click "view" and place the check next to "show hidden files"
<Annerhea> vidd, i have to, we use it at work and i'm kind of an admin...
<ppe> vidd, done and dusted
<vidd> open .config (notice the "."
<vidd> open xfce4
<ppe> . means hidden, right ?
<vidd> delete the entire folder "panel"
<vidd> yes
<ppe> Okay, I'm in /xfce4
<ppe> deleted.
<vidd> restart x ([ctrl]+[alt]+[backspace]
<vidd> panels reloaded at default settings
<ppe> Ah, cool!
<ppe> That really was a lot of help.
<vidd> did it work?
<ppe> Yeah, except I've got two PanelBars now :D
<ppe> But I think I know how to handle that.
<ppe> If nothing else, I can always destroy it again :)
<Annerhea> vidd, linneighborhood is now installed what now?
<vidd> browse your networks =]
<Annerhea> ok, did it and tried to mount from there
<Annerhea> "failed to mount"
<vidd> did you browse for it?
<Annerhea> yes
<vidd> idk then =\ as i said...i dont use it
<vidd> I just know ppl say its easier
<Annerhea> ok, thanks for your help anyway
<Annerhea> i guess it must be the samba then
<Annerhea> maybe it's not properly configured...
<Annerhea> Only, I have no idea how to configure...
<vidd> Annerhea, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<Faust-C> ok i need a little help
<Faust-C> thunar hsa become extremely slow to launch
<philphoto> vidd: found out my wired ethernet problem.
<zoredache> Faust-C: run 'top' in a terminal?
<Faust-C> zoredache, sec
<zoredache> see if anything is hogging the cpu
<philphoto> vidd: this is a new mini-pci wifi card, installed by the previous owner.  he took out the OEM card for another TP he was working on and from my searching on the ibm site, it looks like the controller is built into the oem mini-pci card, not the new prism card.   philphoto = feels like idiot
<Faust-C> zoredache, nothing is just thunar takes forever to launch
<zoredache> Faust-C: do you have any network volumes mounted?
<Faust-C> zoredache, yeah ... i was hoping that wasnt gonna be the issue....
 * Faust-C *sigh* time to remove shares for fstab
<Faust-C> i tried using fusesmb but it cant access password protected shares
<zoredache> Faust-C: I generally thing it is a very BAD idea to mount shares via the fstab
<zoredache> I perfer to set them up in autofs
<zoredache> with autofs, the share will only be mounted when you are looking in the directory
<Faust-C> zoredache, autofs? (btw im not as n00b as i sound jsut new to using something 'easy')
<zoredache> autofs is a too that will basically watch a directory... if any program tries to use that directory it will mount something into it
<zoredache> and it has a timeout so that after a while whatever it was will be unmounted
<Faust-C> zoredache, would you happen to have a link to a doc or howto ?
<zoredache> I have used it for so long I don't really look a the docs anymore... this is the first hit on google though
<zoredache> http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html
<Faust-C> zoredache, ty very much, @ work here i need easy access to shares
<zoredache> really it should be as easy as installing 'apt-get install autofs', creating your mount map '/etc/auto.whatever', and updating the master configuration '/etc/auto.master'
<Faust-C> zoredache, sweet deal thx
<zoredache> of course the really-advanced guys use executable maps... so I basically have a shared named /net
<Faust-C> zoredache, wish i would have seen this prior
<zoredache> and so when I look in /net/username+servername/sharename it will automatically will mount whatever server I want
<Faust-C> ive wasted 2 days messing w/ fusesmb and fstab
<Faust-C> zoredache, is it pretty speedy or laggy ?
<zoredache> what do you mean speedy?
<zoredache> autofs will mount whatever you are mounting in the same ammount of time it takes from you to mount from a command line
<zoredache> once it is mounted it should be the same performance as if it was mounted through the fstab
<zoredache> if you want fast smb performance you probably want to make sure you use the cifs support in the kernel
<Faust-C> ok
<Faust-C> very informative
<Faust-C> never messed w/ a kernel in binary based distro
<Faust-C> havent messed w/ a linux kern since gentoo
<zoredache> you don't have to do anything with the kernel...  the cifs driver is built into the stock kernels by default
<Faust-C> oh
<zoredache> I am just suggest a mount -t cifs is faster then a mount -f smbfs and much faster then fusesmb
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm having a weird issue with my modem. it works fine, except for when i first boot
<Annerhea> vidd, did it now - your link helped! Thank you very much!
<Annerhea> bye
<NBrepresent> when i try to connect it reports that the modem is busy, but this is fixed by disabling and reenabling the modem in network connections
<NBrepresent> the problem is that i don't want to have to do that every time, and this is actually a computer i'm setting up for my mum
<NBrepresent> so she won't know how to do that
<NBrepresent> can someone help me add something to a startup script to automate resetting the modem ?
<Faust-C> zoredache, i see, ill get to reading ty u very much
<gerro> NBrepresent: what do you need help with?
<NBrepresent> well, what command would i need to execute to have the same effect as unchecking and checking the box for the modem under network connections?
<NBrepresent> and then how do i run that command as part of a startup script?
<gerro> NBrepresent: umm capture some packets and see then try sending the same through netcat in a shell script
<NBrepresent> i don't understand any of that, i'm sorry
<gerro> NBrepresent: what sort of authentication does your modem use if any?
<gerro> like are you sshing into it?
<NBrepresent> no
<NBrepresent> i'm sitting at the computer
<NBrepresent> the modem uses pap/chap i think
<gerro> NBrepresent: apt-get install wireshark turn that on and turn off all other network programs. then do as you would to reset modem while capturing packets. see what your sending and send the same through a raw connection with netcat by using a bash script name the text file something.sh and chmod +x it then set it for auto start
<gerro> NBrepresent: you try browsing web with telnet its similar ;)
<NBrepresent> so checking the button actually sends packets?
<gerro> yes
<gerro> in html
<NBrepresent> it sounds like it turns the modem off and back on (i hear it click)
<gerro> but it probably uses some sort of ssl or other stuff so might complicate things
<zoredache> just to be clear... you are talking about a old telephone modem right?
<NBrepresent> yes
<gerro> Nbrepresent: why not set your web browser for startup and modem as the homepage?
<NBrepresent> i think you think i'm talking about a router
<gerro> no its a modem
<NBrepresent> i'm talking about a pci dial up modem
<NBrepresent> the modem doesn't have a 'page' that i know of that i could load in a browser
<gerro> ah crap I was thinking it was one of those external modems with an html login thing
<gerro> doesn't it automatically do this stuff for you though?
<gerro> or did config files not get setup properly?
<NBrepresent> it's all set up and configured, and works every time except for when i first boot
<ppe> So... I am installing xubuntu-restricted-extras, and I saw away from the screen for a moment, and then this blue and grey 'Package configuration' is all over my console. There's an <ok> in the bottom, but I can't click it. Should I just close it?
<NBrepresent> i just need a command to turn the modem off and back on as part of the startup routine
<vidd> philphoto, i TOLD ya it was an issue with the lan card!
<gerro> NBrepresent: oh you mean disconnect then reconnect
<NBrepresent> no, not the internet connection
<NBrepresent> disable and reenable the modem itself
<gerro> the modem is a part of your computer like you've said though
<NBrepresent> the way the network connections tick box does when you use it
<gerro> can't you still use that box?
<NBrepresent> no, because i would have to do it every time after i turn the computer on
<gerro> maybe some way to figure out how it does it
<gerro> NBrepresent: go into /etc/network/interfaces see if its set to auto then
<NBrepresent> that's what i'm trying to do, figure out what it does, then replicate that and automate it
<gerro> like I have eth0 set to auto with dhcp
<philphoto> vidd: yeah, but because there is NO wired ethernet in the new card and all the documentation about this machine says it's just there, makes the asumption that the user would never install anything other than a dual wifi/wired ethernet card
<philphoto> vidd:  very confusing but now it's all good.
<philphoto> my next question is more pressing...
<vidd> ask away
<NBrepresent> auto lo
<NBrepresent> iface lo inet loopback
<NBrepresent> content of interfaces
<ppe> Not that my question was very pressing, it's just that I'm afraid to just close it :)
<gerro> yeah something like auto then whatever your modems called and iface modem inet dhcp
<gerro> ifconfig shows what it is while its normally running
<ppe> Oh, nevermind
<vidd> ppe ...sorry...i was working on a call for work....didnt see you ?
<philphoto> ppe:   I'm not saying my question is more pressing than yours, sorry.  I was saying that the next one is more important than my last question
<ppe> I figured it out :D
<gerro> NBrepresent: is it not automatically starting? or do you just want to reset it?
<vidd> ok philphoto ask away
<ppe> philphoto, I was merely using you to gain the attention of these here brains. Sorry to have dragged you into it.
<ppe> :)
<gerro> NBrepresent: ifdown link then ifup link works
<NBrepresent> i just want to accomplish whatever unchecking and rechecking the modem's checkbox under the connection manager
<philphoto> ppe: np
<vidd> ppe i wasnt igging you....but i do have to pay the bills!
<gerro> NBrepresent: yes but why do you want to do that because it doesn't automatically start the connection when it turns on?
<ppe> vidd, I'm just amazed that you can do this sort of stuff while you work.
<philphoto> vidd: or anyone else.  I'm fixing up an IBM T23 and the only time I hear a fan is during bios post.
<gerro> NBrepresent: do ifconfig find the modem listing and do ifdown modem to turn it off then ifup modem
<NBrepresent> well, the problem is that until i disabel and reenable the modem it reports 'modem is busy' when i try to connect
<ppe> So no reason to explain yourself to a linux lowlife like me :)
<vidd> im a tech rep for an internet company
<uninvited> philphoto: hi again
<NBrepresent> after doing this though, it works
<uninvited> philphoto: did you speed up boot time ?
<gerro> NBrepresent: hmm perhaps things aren't booting in the right order then
<NBrepresent> yeah, maybe not
<philphoto> is the PIII mobile architecture that efficient that I don't need the fan running?  I'm used to the P4 heaters
<vidd> uninvited, he got this lappy (?) second-hand
<philphoto> uninvited: boot = 47 seconds :)
 * vidd has to go smoke now...be back in like 5
<philphoto> uninvited: what machine do you run again?
<gerro> NBrepresent: I want to play around with my modem more :D
<uninvited> A31
<philphoto> uninvited: ah right.  P-M cpu, right?
<uninvited> Aye m8
<philphoto> uninvited; did you see my last question regarding cpu fan?
<uninvited> No...please repeat
<gerro> NBrepresent: what speed your connection anyway?
<philphoto> I'm fixing a T23 for mom & dad and the only time i hear a fan is at bios post.
<NBrepresent> well, it's supposed to be 56k but i'm using crippled linuxant drivers for a conexant modem
<philphoto> the fan works but even under a load there is no breeze coming from the machine
<gerro> NBrepresent: oww those things are horrible I put them on aunts computer
<philphoto> cpu is 1ghz PIIIm  so it's not a very hot chip like my P4's
<gerro> NBrepresent: well here guide how setup local dns cache http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/ and perhaps try adblock plus for firefox might help a bit. Some like privoxy though.
<gerro> NBrepresent: there also some firefox options to not render lot of things except text and make pictures optional
<gerro> NBrepresent: do you use one those minimal browsers?
<NBrepresent> i'm not too concerned about the speed right now
<NBrepresent> nope, firefox
<NBrepresent> this isn't my comp, i'm just setting one up for my mum
<NBrepresent> dialup on linux is a BITCH.
<gerro> NBrepresent: you try swiftweasel some say its alright, custom compiled browser for older cpu sometimes help
<uninvited> philphoto: ok, i can't find the problem with that :)
<gerro> NBrepresent: how beefy is the comp anyway?
<philphoto> uninvited:  I'm saying that I know the fan is functional as it works during post, but never moves while booted into xubuntu
<uninvited> philphoto: well, it might not get hot enough.
 * vidd is back
<gerro> philphoto: what does acpi -t say the temperature is? does it not have thermal sensors?
<philphoto> perhaps.  is a pIIIm that efficient?
<gerro> philphoto: you could force the fan to run more if you want
<vidd> isnt there a tool that lets you check cpu temp?
<philphoto> gerro: no thermal sensors
<gerro> vidd: yeah but he has no sensors :/
<vidd> i just saw your last statement as i hit enter =\
<gerro> vidd: do you mean one those pokey rod things some people use?
<vidd> that might work too
<vidd> =]
<gerro> aren't those kind of expensive though
<philphoto> the cpu has speed stepping & is usually down around 600mhz at idle
<philphoto> i could stick my oven thermometer in there :)
<gerro> wow 600mhz at idle??
<vidd> if it has no temp sensor, then how does the fan know whn to turn off/on?
<gerro> philphoto: long you don't try lick it fine by me :P
<uninvited> philphoto: i guess you could check your BIOS for some place to deactivate stepping. I guess the fan would start working there.
<philphoto> uninvited: true
<gerro> vidd: I think it guesses based on workload some how but that sounds process consuming
 * vidd would think no sensor = fan always on
<philphoto> vidd: my T30 has no temp and the fan has different speeds.  i think based on cpu speed
<gerro> maybe your sensor is busted rofl
<vidd> that would cause it to not power up when it should....=]
<gerro> only if bios supports that
<philphoto> firing up t23
<gerro> vidd: but I went to this college course once and half the work machines they used had thermal issues was annoying :/
<gerro> false positives don't help much then
 * vidd had a client that parked thier tower in front of the baseboard heat, and wondered why "all of a sudden" the machine just started powering off
<philphoto> ha ha ha ha
<gerro> speaking of weird bootups though.. my system is dual boot and I have to disable ipv6 and completely unplug it and power off before I start it up to ubuntu otherwise I can only go to google.com and few other sites. Now the graphics card won't startup direct rendering and goes into ubuntu safe mode
<philphoto> gerro: ubuntu is jealous of your other OS   ;)
<gerro> philphoto: think I need to disable ipv6 compatability stuff there because my integrated ethernet doesn't support it but no clue why graphics card doesn't work its nvidia 7300gs and worked before
<gerro> the fully power off thing doesn't work for the video card
<gerro> vidd: I once had someone put a small fridge by computer ya know refreshments while watching their movies or w/e and they had magnets all over it...heh
<philphoto> gerro: I had stuff like that start happening about a month ago with my desktop machine and i just found out that my southbridge is dying.  I'm losing hardware on my mobo by the week and just fighting for a little more time until I can afford to build a new system.  OLD mobo
<gerro> omg
<vidd> gerro, lol
<gerro> then my 250watt power supply can not handle the kickass graphics card and its short circuiting it
<gerro> ???
<gerro> but it still works under windows which I don't quite trust >,>
<gerro> philphoto: I just built this new system ;_;
<philphoto> if you haven't adequately powerd it, then you hvae your answer.
<gerro> but wouldn't overpowering it damage it?
<philphoto> oh no.
<gerro> how does under powering mess it up
<gerro> maybe if I remove the cdrom drive and underclock the cpu and graphics card?
<philphoto> what hardware are you running?  how many hdds?  gc? opticals? cpu freq?
<philphoto> you should always get a power supply that can supply MORE than you need
<philphoto> that doesn't mean that it's stuffing 500 watts into your hardware all the time, it just means that the max power of the PS is available if needed
<gerro> that nvidia card, 40gb hd, 3.8ghz single core intel cpu,
<gerro> its a rather small system with some integrated things
<philphoto> go to newegg.com & select power supplies then go through the hardware list of everything you're running 7 it will give you a figure of the minimum PS you should be running
<gerro> brb I'm powering off until can get better power supply
<NBrepresent> hey, i need to know how to replicate the behavioiur of a gui app from the command line
<NBrepresent> specifically, the network-admin app in xubuntu
<NBrepresent> i'd like to know how i can emulate checking and unchecking the boxes in the network admin box, from the command line
<NBrepresent> is there a way to check to see what using that checkbox does?
<vidd> what is the checkbox?
<diabliyo> hi!
<diabliyo> I problem in xubuntu
<diabliyo> I'm form spain...xubuntu-es is bad help server
<diabliyo> Hallo?
<diabliyo> hi!!!!!!
<not_chawson> hello, how do you run linux on xubuntu?
<diabliyo> :(
<diabliyo> I need help xubuntu
<diabliyo> Suppot is bad =(
<siggjen> you can't get support if you don't explain the problem
<diabliyo> I can get compizfusion in Ubuntu, My System is: 1GB RAM, ATI Radeon 700/QE/VE, Pentium IV
<diabliyo> xubuntu*
<siggjen> i belive so
<hackhalotwo> where can i find the key detection speed?
<diabliyo> xubuntu is patetic :(
<mindframe-> diabliyo, maybe you are the pathetic one... many find it very useful
<hackhalotwo> i cant use Ubuntu
<hackhalotwo> my laptop can't install it
<siggjen> did you try the alternate install?
<diabliyo> mindframe: Why @4% languaje!
<hackhalotwo> yep
<diabliyo> Im using now xubuntu
<diabliyo> The web pages  i don't use...
<diabliyo> Help Online in xubu is BAD o not exist
<siggjen> had no problems on lenovo t60 and ancient compaq
<diabliyo> =(
<hackhalotwo> Dell Inspiron 1000
<hackhalotwo> runs SO slow
<hackhalotwo> (Ubuntu)
<siggjen> well my compaq is having P3 700 and runs in decent speed
<hackhalotwo> the disc runs like a snail
<hackhalotwo> anyway, how doi get to the key detection speed settings?
<hackhalotwo> mine is too low, so it skips keys
<Guiri> I everyone. I'm attempting to install Xubuntu on a Dell Smartstep 100N. The regular Cd own't boot, and it gets only to the configure screen in safe video mode. I'm not sure what to do with the alternative CD.
<Guiri> i'd appreciate any help.
<hackhalotwo> Dells seem not to like Linux...
<Guiri> maybe help me try some boot parameters? I'm not real sure.
<hackhalotwo> i had the same probem
<maxamillion> hackhalotwo: not true, i've had many dells run linux
<maxamillion> hackhalotwo: dell and hp have some of the best linux support around as a matter of fact
<hackhalotwo> ah
<Guiri> any recommendations?
<maxamillion> www.dell.com/linux
<Guiri> it seems to be a video mode problem, but safe mode doesn't help
<hackhalotwo> what about the old dells
<maxamillion> ohhhh, no clue
<maxamillion> i only work with hardware that is less than three years old
<hackhalotwo> yea
<hackhalotwo> Guiri, what year is your dell?
<Guiri> Smartstep 100N cerca 2002
<Guiri> it's an old one
<hackhalotwo> yea, Inspiron cerca 2003
<Guiri> my old inspiron 600m worked fine
<Guiri> but this is a friend's POS
<hackhalotwo> anywa, how did you burn th disc?
<Guiri> hackhalotwo, the disk was MD5 checked
<Guiri> it's fine.
<hackhalotwo> CD-R, CD-RW, DVD+/-R, DVD+/-RW?
<Guiri> CD-R
<Guiri> boots fine until it tries to setup the Gnome desktop
<Guiri> on the livecd
<hackhalotwo> ok
<Guiri> I'm trying fb=FALSE in the boot menu
<Guiri> to see if that helps
<TP-mvoltz> Guiri, you might want to try fluxbuntu
<hackhalotwo> sure
<michaelkyle> hi, i just installed xubuntu, but my desktop resolution its only 800x600 and i cant get it higher,,,what can i do?
<michaelkyle> i want to set it to 1024x768
<Guiri> thebear1331, thanks. I think Flux would be too difficult for this person, but I may ahve to.
<hackhalotwo> desktop or laptop michaelkyle?
<michaelkyle> desktop
<siggjen> michaelkyle: i usually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put "1024x768" in front of "800x600"
<Guiri> Any idea how to install from the alterative CD?
<hackhalotwo> I wouldn't know
<michaelkyle> siggjen,  and what about the bits?
<siggjen> Guiri: boot from cd and do as told on screen
<siggjen> michaelkyle: you can do it on all the bits listed
<Guiri> odd. it booted to a busybox command prmopt
<hackhalotwo> the altCD threw me into a BIOS manager
<hackhalotwo> how do you edit the xorg.conf file?
<michaelkyle> so y just add 1024x768 and save? thats it?
<siggjen> busybox command prompt sounds wrong, did you md5sum check the iso file before buring it?
<Guiri> hackhalotwo, sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<siggjen> michaelkyle: yes, in the right section and place
<Guiri> siggjen, I md5'd the main
<Guiri> not the alt
<siggjen> michaelkyle: i prefer vim
<Guiri> it's showing the loading bar siggjen. we'll see what happens
<hackhalotwo> i did that, no luck
<Guiri> this laptop sseems to have some real graphics problems
<michaelkyle> siggjen,  what is vim?
<hackhalotwo> let me try again
<Guiri> yep, just got the command prompt again
<siggjen> michaelkyle: an editor
<michaelkyle> i use mousepad
<siggjen> michaelkyle: that should work too
<michaelkyle> siggjen,  look, 1024x768 its already listed
<siggjen> Guiri: can you md5sum the iso you downloaded?
<siggjen> michaelkyle: are there any monitor sections with frequency settings?
<michaelkyle> siggjen, where? in xorg.conf u mean?
<siggjen> michaelkyle: yes
<siggjen> well sorry i have to sleep now, too late for me already
<michaelkyle> siggjen,  http://pastebin.com/d29a19e4b
<michaelkyle> tell me what i have to edit there
<michaelkyle> pls :)
<hackhalotwo> the sudo gedit command didnt work
<michaelkyle> hackhalotwo, try sudo mousepad instead of sudo gedit
<hackhalotwo> ok
<michaelkyle> siggjen, ? are u there?
<hackhalotwo> it worked this time
<michaelkyle> hackhalotwo,  because "gedit" its an editor of Gnome, and if u have xubuntu u have Xfce, the text editor of Xfce its Mousepad ;) so when someone gives u a command using "gedit" or "vim" or other, just change it to "mousepad" (when its a command to edit a file of course)
<maxamillion> you can still use vim if you like ... that one is a command line editor
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm trying to get a digital camera recognized in xubuntu
<NBrepresent> any tips?
<zoredache> buy a memory card reader instead?
<NBrepresent> well i guess that would work yes
<ron_o> I finally have come to the conclusion that Opera just sucks with flash on linux (maybe windows too) and they simply have abandoned support for it.
<ron_o> I finally got opera to work with flash but not my video cuts out randomly.
<ron_o> no wonder people don't use Opera that much.
<ron_o> what gives?
<hackhalotwo> now, where is the key detection speed settings in Xubuntu?
<ron_o> ahh, settings >> keyboard ??
<hackhalotwo> looked there, no luck
<maxamillion> NBrepresent: install something like gThumb or F-Spot
<NBrepresent> yeah, i just dl'd gthumb
<maxamillion> NBrepresent: define "dl'd"
<zoredache> downloaded...
#xubuntu 2008-03-08
<bloody`> hey guys ,my laptop just froze, xubuntu, does it in ubuntu, for no reason i know of.
<thebear1331> hey maxamillion, do you know how to get fluxbox to prompt me to login as root when I try to use synaptic, like it does in XFCE?
<ppe> Aargh.
<ron_o> the bear, there's a command that brings up a gui when you want to login to root.. but I forget what that is.
<bloody`> alt ctrl f7
<ron_o> you'd need to create a link like that or type it in via 'run program'
<zoredache> ron_o: gksu
<ron_o> yah. :)
<zoredache> gksu whatever...
<ron_o> it's been awhile.
<ppe> How to I format /dev/sdc as FAT32?
<ppe> Or just format it in any way.'
<ron_o> ppe you can either use gparted or you can look up the command for that.
<ron_o> as long as your partition isn't mounted.
<ppe> I'll check out gparted, I am having no luck with the commands.
<ron_o> hehe, good enough.
<ron_o> gparted is simple.
<ppe> What? But if it isn't mounted, I can't see it ?
<ron_o> you'll see it in gparted and you can see it in your terminal
<ppe> Now I can't unmount it :/
<ron_o> just type in $sudo cfdisk to see your partitions.
<ron_o> you can't #umount /dev/sdc ??
<ppe> Oh, umount.
<ppe> I was spelling it correctly.
<ron_o> you mean incorrectly. ;->
<ron_o> just confusing ya.
<Tu13es> anyone know how to change the DPI in xubuntu?
<ppe> ron_o, it keeps saying that the device is busy.
<ppe> Busy being annoying, that's what I say!
<zoredache> you could simply rebot
<zoredache> reboot*
<ppe> true.
<ron_o> it's busy if you are using the partition in any way.
<ron_o> don't reboot.
<ron_o> learn why it's busy.
<ppe> Argh.
<ppe> Wait.
<ron_o> you could just be casually using your terminal and be in there.
<ron_o> busy doesn't mean much.
<ppe> That's what I thought.
<ppe> But I'm not.
<ron_o> you're in there somehow.
<ron_o> close your terminal.
<NBrepresent> Hi, when i start a movie in Totem, i get an error "The audio device is in use"
<ron_o> close your file manaer.
<NBrepresent> how do i test/check audio settings?
<ppe> I clicked the x.
<ppe> Are programs still running when I hit the 'x' ?
<ron_o> you mean you closed the window?
<zoredache> ppe:  if something got started in the background then yes, it is possible
<ron_o> NBrepresent, I had the same problem until I looked up what to do to have multiple applications using your sound card.
<ppe> NBrepresent, adding the 'Volume Control' thing in your Panel Bar, then right-clicking that to see what audio device the software is using.
<ron_o> I haven't had that issue again.
<ppe> ron_o, Yeah, I closed the window.
<hackhalotwo> can WINE play win98 games?
<ron_o> NBrepresent, if you were to logout and then log back in, you would cease to hvae that problem until something grabbed your sound card again and didn't let it go.
<NBrepresent> the properties just says Device: default
<zoredache> hackhalotwo: some, but you'll get a better answer in a wine channel/forum
<ron_o> NBrepresent, have you ever had sound before?
<NBrepresent> i haven't tested that yet
<hackhalotwo> ok
<NBrepresent> i'm just setting this comp up for the first time, sort of
<ppe> Yeah, me too.
<ron_o> ppe, did you start gparted yet?
<ron_o> or you can't umount your partition?
<Azalar_> anyone know why xfce-desktop would crash when you right click on it
<ppe> I restarted, but I'll start it in a sec.
<ppe> So where is gparted?
<ppe> Actually, couldn't I just run it from console ?
<Tu13es> hmm
<Tu13es> my fonts all look bigger than they should
<ron_o> you have to download gparted with synaptic.
<Tu13es> I'm confused
<ppe> ah, ok
<Azalar_> why is xfce so flaky
<NBrepresent> is there any kind of sound diagnostic package i can get?
<ron_o> NBrepresent, not that I know of.
<ron_o> I think I downloaded ALSA
<ron_o> make sure you have the ALSA package.
<NBrepresent> k
<ron_o> IMHO< this shit should be taken care of to begin with.
<NBrepresent> word!
<ron_o> make sure your applications all use ALSA if they allow you to choose.
<ron_o> Azalar_, I don't know if it's so flaky..
<ron_o> however, it could be something else.
<NBrepresent> does anyone know how to make drag and drop MOVE files instead of copy them?
<ron_o> maybe you're hardware? don't know. Could be anything.
<ron_o> NBrepresent, you can do that with your file manager.
<ron_o> it's just like Windows.
<NBrepresent> i couldn't find the preference for it
<Azalar_> kubuntu same version runs without stuff crashing
<zoredache> NBrepresent: drag and drop does move if both the source and dest are on the same volume I believe
<NBrepresent> hm, maybe just not from the desktop then
<NBrepresent> because i definitely can't drag and drop and move files from the desktop to, for example, my home folder
<zoredache> but I have seen some inconsistancies here and there about when it chooses to move, and when it chosses to copy
<NBrepresent> it copies, then i have to delete the one on the desktop
<ron_o> Azalar_, sorry.. maybe you should stick with Kubuntu or Ubuntu.
<zoredache> NBrepresent: if you hold down the shift key when dragging you should get the move effect though
<Azalar_> got an old machine though so thought i'd give xubuntu a try, doesnt look like it was ready for release yet though, more like alpha software
<ppe> Okay, I've formatted my 4GB USB Stick to FAT32.
<zoredache> Azalar_: do you have a serious question or just a vague belief that is alpha?
<ppe> Now I can't access it, and it says "3GB Removable Volume"
<zoredache> ppe: how did you format it again?
<ppe> With gparted
<zoredache> and you made a partition, and formated the partition as fat32?
<ppe> I took the entire flash-drive and pressed "format to > fat32".
<zoredache> I believe he hal has filters that won't let you mount a file system that is directly on a device... I am pretty sure it expects you to have created partitions
<zoredache> I know you wouldn't be able to mount it under windows if you didn't create a partition
<Azalar_> yeah my question was why would xfce-desktop crash just by right clicking on it
<ppe> My answer would be that it doesn't.
<ppe> Let's agree to disagree ?
<zoredache> Azalar_: obviously it shouldn't do that... as to 'why', there is probably a bug somewhere...
<Azalar_> ok np, i'll give fluxbuntu a go instead, thanks anyway
<hackhalotwo> is there a good Virtual Drive program for Linx?
<hackhalotwo> dont answer that, i figured it out
<NBrepresent> hey, i'm looking for sound card help if anyone's around? aplay -l gives "no soundcards found"
<michaelkyle> hi how can i change my desktop resolution, i installed and i got 800x600 only and i cant change it, atleast trough "display" in Xfce desktop configuration
<michaelkyle> i want to change it to 1024x768
<michaelkyle> how come that in livecd xfce was entriely on spanish and now that i installed it is Spanglish.,.. :s
<michaelkyle> more english than spanish imo
<PlayBoy> Hi! I need help install compizfusion in xubuntu
<ere4si> !compiz | PlayBoy
<ubotu> PlayBoy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<PlayBoy> Thanks
<PlayBoy> =)
<PlayBoy> I'm using xubuntu gutsy
<PlayBoy> My grafic card is ati radeon 7000 QE/VE
<PlayBoy> Drivers of my card is free
<PlayBoy> I don't install drivers of my ati, x-server-org doesn't compatibility work
<Thingus> Hey, I'm using Xubuntu Feisty on my laptop, and WiCD is giving me some GladeXML errors... I have the libs installed and everything, but I can't figure it out.
<PlayBoy> Problems with network manager pc off ... =(
<ere4si> !ati | PlayBoy
<ubotu> PlayBoy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PlayBoy> ubotu: My card is free driver since feisty version...
<PlayBoy> xubuntu is secure?
<mib_ugq9w8qi> hello i need help installing limewire...
<mib_ugq9w8qi> and also getting into root ..it wont allow me ...it wont accept my PW
<mib_ugq9w8qi> is anybody here?
<Thingus> Anyone know anything about conky?
<nikolam> I have some trouble with writing speed to floppy disk
<nikolam> and also with reading from external USB 2.0 HDD
<nikolam> Since last few weeks it is extremely slow
<MICHAELKYLE> hi, my usb headsets dont get any sound, yes i they appear on lsusb, and i set them in the sound control panel but i still cant hear anything, i think its a the usb sound module but i dont know to much about it, if someone could help me pls.
<Thingus> For some reason, xfce4-panel is eating 98% of my CPU.
<Thingus> What's up with that?
<MICHAELKYLE> Thingus, try #xfce
<MICHAELKYLE> seems noone knows aboutanything in here
<Thingus> They were less than helpful... -.-
<Thingus> Hrm... Restarted xfce4-panel.
<Thingus> Now it works.
<ellon> u guys r usin' xubuntu?
<MICHAELKYLE> yes
<MICHAELKYLE> well most i think
<ellon> is any one using Intel video card? XVideo is a problem in xUbuntu
<sonicreindeer> Good eve to all in this chat re: a broken bootloader with Feisty.
<sonicreindeer> I am attempting to repair a broken Xubuntu Feisty system. I was testing a dual-boot scenario last evening within my Mac Jaguar partition while loading OS 9.2.2 on top of the desktop as a separate app( ie; running Classic on top of Jaguar ). Little did I realize how the Classic sys files overwrote the files within the bootloader in the MBR for me to access my Feisty drive separate from my Mac drive. Can't boot to Feisty
<sonicreindeer> The specs of my box are as follows:  1st Generation G4/ 400 PPC( Sawtooth ) w/ 896 MB of RAM, a factory 20 Gig drive is running Jaguar w/ a separate 40 GB Maxtor running my beloved Feisty. Attempted the upgrade from feisty iinto Gutsy, but, my box didn't like it much.
<sonicreindeer> I spent over three months configgin' Feisty the way I personally want for it to run. Although the upgrade has crossed my mind several times over, I'm keepin' Feisty. Convince me otherwise w/ the right ISO link w/ all of the first-run bugs worked out of Gutsy.
<MICHAELKYLE> u... thats not good, i have no idea but if overwrites the files of mbr the most logical and i gues uve thought of that too, its to find a way of just reinstall the mbr of xubuntu
<MICHAELKYLE> although i havent heard about such a thing ever :)
<MICHAELKYLE> and btw, heres not the best place to ask hehe, ppl here  dont know about anything, copy all that and paste it on #ubuntu, theres more users there, and theyre more serious
<sonicreindeer> I know. this is a first for me, as well. I was just using my box as a guinea pig, if you will, for a virtual dual-boot oon a client's G3/ 700 iMac.
<sonicreindeer> Kewl. I'll just hop over there with my issue. Thank you kindly for the ear.
<MICHAELKYLE> no problem ;)
<trentster> hey all, bit of a strange problem,, probably something really simple....I am running combiz all is working well except for the little windows that shows the workspaces on the bottom right, dont show the open windows on each desktop, it just is black, and if I click on it, it shows all the windows. Also when I launch any program it is automatically minimized...any ideas?
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<trentster> hey all, bit of a strange problem,, probably something really simple....I am running combiz all is working well except for the little windows that shows the workspaces on the bottom right, dont show the open windows on each desktop, it just is black, and if I click on it, it shows all the windows. Also when I launch any program it is automatically minimized...any ideas?
<TheSheep> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheSheep> trentster: try asking at the support channel for compiz
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm on xubuntu and noticing that the help for gnome applications doesn't work... i guess i need a package (something like gnome-help) but i can't find anything like that in synaptic... what do i need to get help working for gnome apps?
<TheSheep> NBrepresent: yelp
<NBrepresent> k
<NBrepresent> thanks
<NBrepresent> also, i've noticed that gnome apps that try to set the desktop wallpaper cannot do it (i'm assuming because the apps are expecting that xfce is not managing the desktop) ... anything i can do about that?
<steve__> hello is anybody here?
<Skrat> Is there a compatibility list of computers for Xubuntu?
<ArmyMan007> hello
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me please with Xubuntu?
<Skrat> whats the problem
<ArmyMan007> hi
<Skrat> "Dont ask to ask"
<Skrat> So yeah, whats up
<ArmyMan007> I need some help about how to configure my network in Xubuntu
 * Skrat backs away slowly
<ArmyMan007> :P
 * ArmyMan007 slaps Skrat around a bit with a large trout
<Skrat> Lol, sorry. way over my head
<ArmyMan007> "backs away slowly" kinda gave me the big idea...
<ArmyMan007> lol
 * Skrat grabs the trout and eats it
<ArmyMan007> well
<ArmyMan007> better get back there... l8er :D
<Skrat> Cya. :P
<Skrat> Anyway, bbiab.
<artur__> hi folks, i have another computer next to me with the xubuntu in live cd mode cause i was going to install it. But the mouse doesn't work, it is an old mouse (cause it's an old pc), a serial one. How can i make this mouse works?
<LeAstrale> artur__: unfortunately im unable to help you on that one :(
<LeAstrale> any1 in here with some ideas for the man ?
<Sekaab> Hello there
<Sekaab> Hey again
<Sekaab> is someone familiar with SecondLife under Xubuntu?
<Sekaab> especially Sound and Voice Chat?
<LeAstrale> Sekaab: nahh... cant help you on that one unfortunately
<Sekaab> okay :)
<Sekaab> isnt that importend
<ArmyMan007> hello, can anyone help me with how to connect my other computer to the internet?
<ArmyMan007> I need a step-by-step help...
<ArmyMan007> hello, can anyone help me with how to connect my other computer to the internet?
<ArmyMan007> I need a step-by-step help...
<j1mc> ArmyMan007: your other computer?
<Sekaab> hows your network configured?
<Sekaab> you have one computer already connected?
<ArmyMan007> sekaab -> I have a wireless network connection
<ArmyMan007> I'm talking with you on the working computer
<ArmyMan007> it's got XP\
<ArmyMan007> the other one has the Xubuntu
<ArmyMan007> I've just installed it today
<ArmyMan007> and I need some help getting the internet up and running
<Sekaab> so you use an wireless router that connects the internet?
<ArmyMan007> yes
<ArmyMan007> this computer (the one i'm talking with you) has the router
<ArmyMan007> the other one has the reciever thingy...
<Sekaab> is that router a box delivered by your ISP oder is it a seperate computer?
<ArmyMan007> i'm sorry... I'll be back in 20 min tops...
<ArmyMan007> sorry... :-(
<Sekaab> okay
<LeAstrale> doesnt Xubuntu have some way to lock the screen when you leave the computer?
<LeAstrale> i have been unable to find a keycombo or anything that locked and required password on return
<ron_o> you mean lockscreen?
<ron_o> you have to explain yourself more LeAstrale
<LeAstrale> ron_o: i mean that in Kubuntu i can push ctrl+alt+L to lock the computer
<LeAstrale> but i cant in Xubuntu
<ArmyMan007> I'm back...
<ArmyMan007> ready to get to work...
<ron_o> well, you can set up a shortcut in applications >> settings >> keyboard
<ron_o> but I'm not sure if you can do that or not.
<LeAstrale> its one of the key features i miss at the moment:/
<ron_o> wiat
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me with how to connect my other computer to the internet?
<ron_o> LeAstrale, try control+alt+delete as a test to see if that works.
<LeAstrale> ron_o: i will do on return to Xubuntu
<ron_o> I think the command is xflock4
<ron_o> I don't use that function so, ya know.:)
<ron_o> I should try it now..
<ron_o> oh wait.. no....
<ron_o> yes..
<ron_o> no..
<ron_o> :_)
<ron_o> can'
<ron_o> can
<ron_o> can't decide.
<ArmyMan007> could anyone please help me to configure my wireless connection?
<ArmyMan007> lelolelolelo,lelolelolelolelo,lelolelolelolelo,delililililolelolelo...
<ArmyMan007> could anyone please help me to configure my wireless connection?
<LeAstrale> ArmyMan007: stop the spam, it wont help you at all
<ArmyMan007> LeAstrale -> I would like to reffer you to other spam that has been made by another user...
<ron_o> LeAstrale, I just tried both xflock4 and alt+control+del and it locks the screen automatically.
<LeAstrale> okay. ty ron_o
<LeAstrale> solved my problems
<ron_o> you could set up your own key combo as you wish.
<LeAstrale> im gonna user Super+L like in windows
<wbadger> anyone good with ooo calc?
<ArmyMan007> could anyone please help me?\
<ArmyMan007> I need help despretly
<wbadger> ArmyMan007, what's your problem
<ArmyMan007> I need help configuring the network
<ArmyMan007> I'm using this computer (XP) which has internet working
<ArmyMan007> and the other computer (having the Xubuntu) is the problematic...
<wbadger> pm me?
<TheSheep> wbadger: we don't pm here
<ArmyMan007> just help me out here
<ArmyMan007> i need a step-by-step help...
<ArmyMan007> and I've got 1 hour to do so...
<wbadger> ok .. sorry, ArmyMan007 what exactly happens when you try to connect
 * LeAstrale bows and crawl back in the corner! TheSheep has returned!
<ArmyMan007> wbadger -> I don't know how to setup the internet connection
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: how do you connect?
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: with the xp
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> The XP has the router, and the other computer has the reciever thingy...
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> and I don't know how to setup everything there...
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: this is wireless network?
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> yes
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: how is the receiver connected to the computer? through usb?
<ArmyMan007> not through a USB
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: network cable?
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: rj-45?
<MatBoy> more people have problems with a unstable XFCE on 7.10 ?
<TheSheep> MatBoy: define "unstable"
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> it's a wireless receiver
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: but how it is connected to the computer?
<MatBoy> TheSheep, crashing applications, aplpication menu gone, background menu (right click) not working, this all when running the system for some minutes
<TheSheep> MatBoy: sounds pretty back
<TheSheep> MatBoy: s/back.bad
<ArmyMan007> It's just pluged in the back..
<MatBoy> TheSheep, indeed, sorry to say, but I'm going to install KDE now to see what happens
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: how the socket looks like? is it flat and thin?
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: or does it look like a phone plug, only bigger?
<MatBoy> or shall I go for gnome ?
<ArmyMan007> phone plug kind
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: ok, that's rj45
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> by the way, sorry for the misunderstanding...
<MatBoy> rj45 is 8 poles, rj11 is 4
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> could you please help me with it?
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: I don't know about how to set up the thing on the windows side
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: you might try asking at ##windows
<ArmyMan007> I need to install it on the ubuntu
<ArmyMan007> !!!
<wbadger> I don't think it requires installing on windows
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: but I can help with the linux side if the other side is set up already
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> I need to install it on the Xubuntu, not windows...
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: wait, so it's not two computers?
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> I just need help, step-by-step as to how to configure the internet... from A-Z
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep -> I have 2 computers: one I'm talking with you right now (this is the XP), and the other computer has the Xubuntu
<wbadger> TheSheep, he said windows comp works, and is connected to a router, which in place is connected to the xubuntu comp
<MatBoy> ok, I'm installing gnome now
 * TheSheep is confused
<MatBoy> man  it **** but I have seen it more with XRFCE
<MatBoy> XFCE
<wbadger> heh nothing to be confused about
<TheSheep> MatBoy: if it won't help, there might be some driver or hardware issue
<MatBoy> TheSheep, yap, could be it also... Nvidia maybe >
<MatBoy> ?
<ArmyMan007> ok... i get it... i'll be back tommarow... :-(
<TheSheep> MatBoy: possible
<MatBoy> I only run the Nvidia drivers because I like that start-logo :P
<TheSheep> MatBoy: try gnome, if it works fine then it's xubuntu
<MatBoy> TheSheep, I will let you know...
<MatBoy> I'm someone that is sticky to one thing...
<MatBoy> man, I don't like to change
<TheSheep> MatBoy: nobody likes
<MatBoy> TheSheep, no really, I also don;t like new cars
<MatBoy> and new girlfriends
<ArmyMan007> wbadger -> em.. what's herzliya? :O
<wbadger> city
<ArmyMan007> wbadger -> can't PM you...
<ArmyMan007> wbadger -> what makes you think i'm from there?
<wbadger> nickname and real name - I know someone with same as yours
<ArmyMan007> are you like in his school or something?
<wbadger> was
<ArmyMan007> sorry for the personal question: was? did you move or something?
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: you need to have your nick registered with freenode to pm non-ops
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: see the faq on freenone.net website
<TheSheep> freenode.net
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep - could you please show me a link to do so?
<wbadger> was with him in middle school now we are in different high schools
 * MatBoy is bbl reboot
<TheSheep> wbadger: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ArmyMan007> wbadger what's your highschool?
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> aemthat was for you
<ArmyMan007> TheSheep - Thanks, found it... :D
<TheSheep> ArmyMan007: taht was for you
<wbadger> I'm in rishonim now. you (he) were with some of my class in germany. for registration i believe all it takes is writing "/msg nickserv register yourpassword"
<j1mc> MatBoy left, but i just read his notes above now.  it bothers me when people say, "xubuntu (or whatever) stinks" when they are using non-free drivers.
<TheSheep> j1mc: he just wanted to get our attention to help him
<j1mc> yeah
<TheSheep> j1mc: he doesn't mean it
<ArmyMan007> wbadger -> rishonim highschool? what an odd name...
<wbadger> rishonim = first in hebrew
<ArmyMan007> wbadger -> awsome! so... what's your name? :D
<ArmyMan007> Let's get it started (on Xubuntu... :P)
<wbadger> register then pm ;)
<ArmyMan007> k... working on it..
<ArmyMan007_> try to PM
<MatBoy> ow man it has happened
<MatBoy> you have to ban me from this channel
<MatBoy> me likes gnome
<TheSheep> MatBoy: we don't mind
<j1mc> MatBoy: :)  gnome has more user-friendly things that xfce.  it's just a bit slower is all.
<MatBoy> j1mc, it's faster here actually :S
<MatBoy> TheSheep, ok, I will not leave ;)
<j1mc> hrmmmm... o.O
<MatBoy> j1mc, man, Gnome is really so much faster on my Q6600 :S
<MatBoy> man, I'm really sorry guys
<Super_BQ> hi
<Super_BQ> i updated kubuntu and after reboot, there is no start menu showing
<Super_BQ> it says some dbus power manager didn't start and console showing
<j1mc> Super_BQ: can you open a terminal?
<rech> hi, since I've updated from 7.04 to 7.10, everytime that message box "enter your password to perform administrative tasks" takes something like 40 seconds to auth my password. It used to be much quicker with 7.04. Do you guys know if  I can re-configure that?
<kyp4> can anyone help me with an xubuntu problem I am having?
<kyp4> ... guess not
<Super_BQ> same here
<Super_BQ> I did an update and my xfc4 desktop (pull down menu) application got nuked
<Super_BQ> fortunately terminal and vnc works
<Super_BQ> i had to rightclick on the top menu bar and manually add Xfce Menu - but somehow the icon of the mouse it shows has an X (meaning error?)
<Super_BQ> after reboot - menu still shows up but with the X
<Super_BQ> and the annoying dbus error message after every reboot
<Super_BQ> ahh i think i've may of fixed 1 bug
<Super_BQ> disabled the power manager - don't need it
<cheruvim> hey all got a problem
<LeAstrale> hi
<LeAstrale> :)
<cheruvim> I'm trying to post to the forums and they won't let me.. do I have to respond to an email or something
<cheruvim> I keep getting this damn screen saying I dont have permissions
<cheruvim> yet I see other users posting constantly
<LeAstrale> cheruvim: i actually can't remember if you have to activaet the account by email first?
<cheruvim> I registered, and then tried to post and I keep getting the damn permissions screen, it's wierd
<cheruvim> anyway the reason I'm trying to post to the forums is that I'm trying to use aldo the morse code training program
<cheruvim> and I've hit a snag
<cheruvim> every time I try to use koch method or block method, it says "can't create mcop directory"
<cheruvim> I use it sudo
<cheruvim> because it won't run as my user
<cheruvim> actually correct that.. it will run but it runs into the same problem
<cheruvim> any ideas as to why it can't create a directory even as super user??
<cheruvim> according what I've read on the forums so far, it should just go. anyone know if there is a conf file?
<LeAstrale> try creating it with sudo mkdir first
<LeAstrale> i dunno sry
<cheruvim> hmm ok.. I'll try that
<cheruvim> I think the problem is that I don't know where it is trying to create this directory
<cheruvim> here is the full message?
<cheruvim> Creating link /home/cfurst/.kde/socket-cfurst-desktop.
<cheruvim> can't create mcop directory
<LeAstrale> have you tried asking in the kubuntu channel ?
<LeAstrale> are you using Xubuntu ?
<LeAstrale> im using kubuntu and i have both ".kde", ".kde4" and ".mcop" hidden in my homefolder
<LeAstrale> where you shouldn't need to be root to create folders
<cheruvim> I'm using gutsy isn't that gnome by default?
<nicola1> Where can I read changelog from 7.10 to 8.04 alpha 6 ? most changes I read were about gnome environmente
<cheruvim> maybe its a gnome kde compatibility issue.. I'll check for those folders and their permissions..
<LeAstrale> ubuntu gutsy ?
<cheruvim> yeah it's the newest one, no?
<LeAstrale> it is
<cheruvim> GOT IT
<cheruvim> I had to create that directory with word rwx permissions.
<cheruvim> all
<LeAstrale> okay then :)
<cheruvim> thanks for the suggestion.. :)
<LeAstrale> yw
<ere4si> cheruvim, if I try to access the forums from the front page I get the permission prob - I use a link to a post and join from there with no issues
<cheruvim> which link?
<ere4si> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333867
<cheruvim> hey thanks for the link
<cheruvim> turns out I had to activate the account via link in an email
<ere4si> k :)
<cheruvim> evolution wasn't set up to automatically receive mail... So I didn't see it until I hit da button. OK.. so I'm a noob so sue me.. :-D
<LeAstrale> cheruvim: didn't i imply that earlier ?
<cheruvim> I thought you said you didn't remember
<cheruvim> ok so now I have to learn morse code.
<LeAstrale> i might have
<LeAstrale> bbl folks
<samuel> Hello ppl, I need some help over here. My sound crashes because of wine. I got a nForce2 AC97 chipset. I just want to know how to restart the sound (which mod should I remove with rmmod?, is there another way of restarting sound?) Thanks for help.
<ere4si> samuel, you might be better asking that in #winehq...
<cheruvim> Thanks for the help everyone... have fun! :)
<samuel> well actually my question is not really about wine, but about sound in ubuntu
<samuel> but I can try it
<ere4si> was it when you installed wine that you lost the sound sanu?
<samuel> no
<samuel> only when wine crashes
<ere4si> samuel, then that's a wine issue I would think - find out why it crashes
<ere4si> after a crash - type in a terminal   dmesg | tail
<samuel> mmmh no sys error repported. Apparently, wine seems to still use the soundchipset, even if I crashed
<samuel> *it
<ere4si> try   top   in a terminal to see if after a crash wine is still using resources
<samuel> mmmh no, wine is definitely not using resources
<samuel> but xmms is not able to play any sound
#xubuntu 2008-03-09
<samuel> so, my sound chipset is somehow frozen
<ere4si> samuel, only other thing I can suggest is to type   killall wine   in a terminal and see if the situation improves
<samuel> well, that was my first move too :D. I suppose I have to restart my computer. BUe. What an ugly word: RESTART. YOU NEED TO RESTART YOUR COMPUTER TO FINISH THIS INSTALLATION, was the MS Windows famous word. How depressing
<ere4si> hehe
<nalioth> where are the settings for xfce kept?
<Ultraputz> Sheep?
<Ultraputz> having a problem with audacity freezing on record. strace produces the following:
<Ultraputz> clone(child_stack=0xb52c84b4,
<Ultraputz> flags=CLONE_VM|CLONE_FS|CLONE_FILES|CLONE_SIGHAND|CLONE_THREAD|CLONE_SYSVSEM|CLONE_SETTLS|CLONE_PARENT_SETTID|CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID,
<Ultraputz> parent_tidptr=0xb52c8bd8, {entry_number:6, base_addr:0xb52c8b90,
<Ultraputz> limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0,
<Ultraputz> limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1},
<Ultraputz> child_tidptr=0xb52c8bd8) = 7287
<Ultraputz> futex(0x849dce8, FUTEX_WAIT, 0, NULLExpression 'bytesRead = read(
<Ultraputz> component->fd, component->buffer, len )' failed in
<Ultraputz> 'src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c', line: 1079
<Ultraputz> Expression 'PaOssStreamComponent_Read( stream->capture, &frames )'
<Ultraputz> failed in 'src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c', line: 1614
<Ultraputz> anyone have any ideas?
<entity> s
<entity> s
<entity> s
<Ultraputz> python? :-)
<entity> no sry, first time use of rsiss :D testing feutures :D
<entity> features* ?
<Ultraputz> features. english not your first language?
<entity> nope :D though i'm trying my best
<Ultraputz> oh, .se. "mensig tin" is the only swedish i know :-)
<entity> hmm, somethings not right with that swedish, what where u trying to say?
<Ultraputz> 'bitchy computer'
<Ultraputz> you don't happen to be familiar with alsa audio ?
<entity> hmm 'mesig' = 'dork' and 'computer' = 'dator'
<entity> alsa audio?
<Ultraputz> the audio layer...
<Ultraputz> i'm having issues with Audacity freezing when i hit record. everything else works
<entity> nope, never herd of it
<entity> ..Ultraputz, I installed xubuntu for my first time 2 days ago :D
<entity> so linux is kind of new to me..
<entity> brb
<Ultraputz> wb
<entity> hmm my theme didn't change in irssi
<Ultraputz> try xchat ?
<entity> yeah, didn't like it.. I liked conversation a bit, but i whant to try irssi some more
<Ultraputz> ircii is hard to argue with :-)
<entity> hehe, like to learn :D
<entity> hey, u run xubuntu right?
<Ultraputz> ja
<entity> ^^
<entity> so, i tried to change my resolution to 1280*1024 isted of 1024*768 i got now, but there is no drivers for my crappy intregated graphic-card. but i tried some stuff on a guid. but it didnt change my resolution, only did it look more nice.
<entity> I dont whant it too look more nice because it take resources from my laptop, can i change this back.. maybe you know what i accidently changed?
<Ultraputz> where / how did you make the change ?
<entity> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ultraputz> x.org.conf or through the gui?
<Ultraputz> ok
<Ultraputz> do you have x up right now ?
<entity> x?
<entity> <-- newbie
<Ultraputz> you have graphical interface up?
<entity> hmm when i did this i typed that in terminal and a blu guide poped up :D is that what you mean?
<Ultraputz> i meant do you have graphics and windows up, or are you running from text-based cli ?
<entity> nope, graphic
<Ultraputz> ok
<Ultraputz> have you tried using the display settings under the menu /
<Ultraputz> to change resolution ?
<Ultraputz> instead of reconfigure ?
<entity> hmm i cant get the higher resolutions, only default and 800*600
<entity> it works in windows to run in 1280*1024 but there is no drivers in linux for me
<Ultraputz> what is the graphics hardware ?
<entity> ati igp 340m
<Ultraputz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294297
<entity> ...reading :D
<entity> what does he mean with this? "i get relatively good speed with glxgears (1600 fps) with new dri installed from snapshot"
<entity> i know what glxgears is, not dri and snapshot
<Ultraputz> not sure :-)
<Ultraputz> i have ancient hardware, and don't do much with accelerated 3d :-)
<entity> kk
<Ultraputz> wb
<entity> w00t
<entity> ahh.. welcome back i guess :D
<Ultraputz> richtig
<entity> i dont really get this with drivers and stuff in xubuntu
<Ultraputz> the short version is, there are two problems
<entity> k
<Ultraputz> one is that some drivers are not the product of open source development.
<entity> ahkey
<Ultraputz> so there are supported and unsupported or "restricted" drivers
<entity> kk
<entity> well i dont like it :D
<Ultraputz> so knowing that such a distinction exists, you need to look in more than one place :-)
<entity> but this is a old laptop with a motherboard graphic card so i guess it will never work to get higher resolution
<Ultraputz> this is still the general open source bugaboo -- plug and play is the goal, but the reality is, you will learn more about the drivers than you ever wanted to know unless you build a system out of known-supported hardware :-)
<Ultraputz> it probably will
<Ultraputz> you may try the obvious things like dropping back to 16 bit
<Ultraputz> so it uses less memory
<entity> i checked 'screen and graphics' options and that kind of interesting, but i dont dare to change too much there
<Ultraputz> try 'display settings'
<entity> well i can only choose default - 800*600 - 640 * 480
<Ultraputz> does it specify its using a generic driver ?
<entity> where can i see that?
<Ultraputz> erm.
<Ultraputz> lspci
<entity> yep generic
<Ultraputz> there may be your issue :-)
<Ultraputz> it's the same as "safe mode" under windows -- generic vga/xga driver.
<Ultraputz> bbiab
<entity> aha..
<Ultraputz> :-
<Ultraputz> )
<entity> hmm but if i change and it really dosent work, can I change it back somehow?
<entity> isn't there a safemode without graphic or something like that?
<nalioth> where does xfce keep it's .files ?
<entity> one more question, how do i know what screen i got on a laptop?
<entity> ~/. (learnd it today)
<nalioth> entity: if you're answering me, i need a bit more info
<nalioth> most dot files have names
<nalioth> some have numbers
<nalioth> none are dots alone
<entity>  /home
<entity> hmm i'm probably wrong byt the .maps is in /home (hidden)
<Ultraputz> entity: if it fails, you bring it up in low-level and do you what you did before with dpkg
<entity> kk.. i changed the settings to a screen similar to my laptop model but when i chose 1280*1024 it still runs in 1024*768.. do i need to reboot or something?
<Ultraputz> try it :-)
<Ultraputz> sudo shutdown -r now
<entity> brb then :D
<nalioth> i don't have a ~/.maps
<entity> hmm no luck
<Ultraputz> did it come up 1024 x 768 ?
<entity> yep, and generic
<Ultraputz> hrm
<entity> wierd
<Ultraputz> is it 16 bit depth ?
<entity> dont knwo
<entity> know*
<entity> i guess it's the drivers fault.. and changing drivers i guess could be a bit risky
<Ultraputz> what's to risk? it's a fresh install and you're learning. start hacking :-0
<entity> hehe.. yeah well :D i guess I'll see you tomorrow then :D hehe
<Ultraputz> cheers -- good luck !
<entity> thx for all the help
<Azodon> just installed xubuntu-desktop, , after about 5min i got it to look like my gnome setup, But xfce seems faster
<Ultraputz> it is
<Ultraputz> gnome is kinda fat
<Azodon> compiz and all
<Ultraputz> that's all candy, and it costs cpu. that's fine if you've got nothing better to do than eyecandy :-)
<Azodon> gata use tha dual core 64 bit some how :)
<Ultraputz> i use ancient crap, so xfce is a great solution to keep it simple and light :-)
<Azodon> like to see some screens, compared my gnome to xfce ubuntu! ?  http://picasaweb.google.com/medicusc/LinuxScreenshots
<Azodon> gana switch back and forth with them
<Azodon> ubuntu makes it easy
<Ultraputz> looking
<Ultraputz> pretty :-)
<Ultraputz> bbl
<Azodon> all from same system,
<Thingus> Does anyone know of a good dock bar that works in XFCE?
<Thingus> AWN always steals focus.
<Thingus> And, the only fix is to patch and compile XFCE
<Thingus> Which is too much like work.
<Kelt> Quick question.  In xubuntu how do I configure it so that OGLE automatically loads and plays a dvd when I stick it in?
<Thingus> Gah, I'm running Feisty... Might as well upgrade to Gutsy and see what breaks.
<Kelt> it all works fine.  I just want ogle to automatically start when a dvd is inserted
<Ultraputz> ahoy
<Ultraputz> thesheep ?
<Phrantik> i really want xubuntu on a usb flash drive that will save changes and files... does anyone know of a good tutorial or a place to buy one?
<Ultraputz> look at the DSL Linux pages, "linux on a stick" etc.
<Ultraputz> DSL = "damned small linux"
<Phrantik> thanx ultraputz... i'm kinda attached to the ubuntu family though
<Phrantik> is dsl debian based
<Ultraputz> it's not a specific kind
<Ultraputz> it's a class
<Ultraputz> it just means tiny linux installs
<Ultraputz> er distros
<Phrantik> o cool i always thought that was a distro
<Phrantik> thanx
<Ultraputz> soytenly
<Ultraputz> bad_crc ayb ?
<BaD_CrC> old
<Ultraputz> :-)
<brianko> trying to get svn working with apache2 in gutsy...installed the apache2-svn modules, and get an unresolved reference error on startup
<brianko>  Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: dav_register_provider
<brianko> any ideas?
<Ultraputz> is it set up in your httpd.conf ?
<Ultraputz> like modules set up?
<Ultraputz> then apachectl restart ?
<brianko> yes and yes
<Ultraputz> module is loaded ?
<Ultraputz> etc.
<Ultraputz> ?
<Ultraputz> (brb)
<Ultraputz> is it set up for the directory, btw?/
<brianko> error is generated while mod_dav is being loaded
<Ultraputz> you need / use webdav?
<brianko> no, but you need dav to use authz-svn
<brianko> this works fine on a CentOS machine, I'm trying to move everything over to gutsy
<brianko> hmm...nothing in the bug tracker...can't believe I'm the only one with this problem.  I can only guess there's an unmet dep somewhere...
<Ultraputz> you copied over your httpd.conf ?
<Ultraputz> or did you manually edit the local copy ?
<Ultraputz> i'm picking at this because %99 of the problems that pop up if you know what you're doing is a forgotten # somewhere or not set up right in the privelege declarations.
<brianko> ok, found the problem
<Ultraputz> it was ?
<brianko> when the apache2_dav package is installed, it sets up a dav_svn.load link...
<brianko> but, it does *not* set up the dav.load link
<brianko> so it was a dep issue
<Ultraputz> might toss a comment to the bug tracker
<brianko> doing so now...although this probably is more of a user error than anything
<brianko> thanks for the assist
<Ultraputz> sorry i wasn't more useful :-)
<Ultraputz> i got a small issue myself related to audacity
<Ultraputz> component->fd, component->buffer, len )' failed in
<Ultraputz> 'src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c', line: 1079
<Ultraputz> Expression 'PaOssStreamComponent_Read( stream->capture, &frames )'
<Ultraputz> failed in 'src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c', line: 1614
<Ultraputz> strace dump
<MaximusBrood> Hello
<Thingus> Great googly moogly, this upgrade is taking forever.
<MaximusBrood> Is there a way to setup Xubuntu remotely, or isn't this the intended purpose for Xubuntu?
<MaximusBrood> (like Debian, which offers a disk install)
<MaximusBrood> I got boot-time terminal access to the machine, but no graphics whatsoever.
<MaximusBrood> I've*
<Ultraputz> is x set up ?
<MaximusBrood> I doubt you have understood my question.
<MaximusBrood> It's a remote machine, I'm asking if I can install Xubuntu remotely (with boot-time terminal access, but no graphics). Or if that isn't the intended purpose of Xubuntu.
<Ultraputz> i don't know, actually.
<Ultraputz> sorry.
<blackest> Got a big problem with xubuntu hardy i cant do any thing with sudo since it says unable to resolve host
<blackest> all i can do with networking is ping the gateway/router by ip address
<ere4si> blackest, what is listed in your /etc/hosts file
<ere4si> !paste | blackest
<ubotu> blackest: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blackest> not so easy when networking isnt working on the xubuntu pc
<ere4si> blackest, can you use sneakernet - copy the file to usb drive then paste from the comp with net access?
<blackest> off hand i think it has 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 eeepc followed by some ip6 stuff
<blackest> actually its now eeepc.consulate.lan for 127.0.1.1 i changed the hostname in networking coz i couldnt change hosts
<ere4si> blackest, the eeepc has its' own chat for issues - seems it has some unique issues :) - /j #eeepc - will get you there
<blackest> its that hardy kernel which seems to mess some of it up
<blackest> the .22 version seems to let me get some net access .24 nothing
<ere4si> blackest, well hardy is still beta atm - there's bound to be issues - asked in #ubuntu+1 the hardy channel?
<blackest> ok good advice thank you
<ere4si> k :)
<blackest> well the older kernel is letting me grab ubuntu-desktop so thats a help (i feel more comfortable with gnome)
<jepes>  can i increase the number of virtual desktops on xubuntu ?
<jepes> !ping
 * jepes asks "guys???"
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Sekaab> Hello there
<^u^> !hi
<ArmyMan007> hi
<ArmyMan007> I want to ask a question regarding Xubuntu
<Sekaab> ask right away
<ArmyMan007> okey
<ArmyMan007> I've installed version 7.04 of Xubuntu
<ArmyMan007> alternate install
<ArmyMan007> and I want to install version 7/10 alternate install
<ArmyMan007> so, I have 2 questions:
<ArmyMan007> 1) Is version 7.10 going to be installed on the 7.04 version?
<ArmyMan007> 2) is there a difrence between alternate install and normal one?
<Sekaab> wait a minute please
<blackest> you could or just install the eeeXubuntu cd thats 7.10
<ArmyMan007> ?
<ArmyMan007> eeeXubuntu?
<ArmyMan007> :O
<blackest> yes theres a torrent for it
<blackest> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home
<^u^> ArmyMan007, alternate is a method of install -you get the same product as normal - and to install 7.10 you would need to format the partition 7.04 is on or do the recommended and upgrade 7.04 to 7.10
<ArmyMan007> I can't upgrade since I don't have internet
<ArmyMan007> the only reason I'm getting the version 7.10 is because I can setup the internet easliy there...
<^u^> ArmyMan007, then when you go to install 7.10 it is going to need free space - is there any on your disk?
<ArmyMan007> I want to put it where the Xubuntu 7.04 is
<^u^> ArmyMan007, what trouble do you have with setting up a net connection?
<ArmyMan007> do I need to format it before I install the 7.10?
<ArmyMan007> people saying it would be easier to assist me via 7.10
<^u^> ArmyMan007, formatting and partitioning is something the installer will let you do
<^u^> so you can format during install
<ArmyMan007> okey
<^u^> ArmyMan007, is it wireless connection?
<ArmyMan007> I know where the 7.04 is installed...
<ArmyMan007> yes
<^u^> LeAstrale, is here maybe
<ArmyMan007> blackest -> eeeXubuntu is for ePC, not a desktop one...
<^u^> he's good with the wireless
<^u^> ArmyMan007, if you have nothing that will be missed with a reinstall - that might be easiest - if you make a separate /home partition the next time you reinstall you're settings will be saved
<ArmyMan007> ^u^ -> the installtion is about to take place where the 7.04 is installed
<ArmyMan007> ^u^ -> so it dosn't matter
<ArmyMan007> ^u^ ->
<^u^> k
<ArmyMan007> ^u^ -> once I get the 7.10 installed, I will be able to get assistance regarding wireless connection
<^u^> good luck then :)
<ArmyMan007> ^u^ -> thanks! better get started... l8er :)
<Sekaab> i would help you even with 7.04, i am still using it
 * Sekaab shrugs
<Sekaab> i like 7.04, its working ...
<^u^> it happens
<Sekaab> my server is running 7.10 though
<^u^> just 'cause there's something new doesn't mean you have to use it...
 * Sekaab nods
<^u^> :)
<LeAstrale> whay do you ask for me U ?
<prin> My laptop battery seems to be acting very strange under xubuntu. Is there a way, maybe a command in the terminal, to see exactly how many percent of the battery is charged?
<prin> Nevermind, problem solved.
<oxthemoron> hello
<Sekaab> Hi
<mjw-> if you're on a battery, you should have a battery icon in the notification tray ;)
<mjw-> hi there
<omsanti> hi all
<oxthemoron> I have a quick question... I'm installing xubuntu on my other computer and it's been "copying installation logs..." for about an hour
<oxthemoron> how do i make it finish?
<omsanti> how to configure xdsl on xubuntu? anyone plz
<oxthemoron> :-)
<ArmyMan007> hi everybody
<ArmyMan007> I need help on how to get my internet up and running
<ArmyMan007> I need to configure my network, and I need a one on one help
<gabkdlly> hi ArmyMan007
<gabkdlly> did you try Applications -> System -> Network ?
<ArmyMan007> what the hell was that???
<ArmyMan007> I just need some help on how to configure it all...
<gabkdlly> how can we help you?
<ArmyMan007> well...
<ArmyMan007> I kinda need a step-by-step guide on how to do so
<ArmyMan007> I have lots of time now, so I'm free to do so...
<ArmyMan007> and I really want to get the internet to work...
<ArmyMan007> !netsplit
<gabkdlly> file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/internet.html
<ArmyMan007> no no
<ArmyMan007> guides are usless
<ArmyMan007> i can't understand a thing out of it...
<ArmyMan007> i really need some help...
<ArmyMan007> and by the way... i'm using the internet computer which has XP, the other one (without the internet) has Xubuntu
<gabkdlly> do you have both computers running right now?
<ArmyMan007> yes
<ArmyMan007> can you help me out setting my network? I have a wireless network...
<ArmyMan007> can you help me out setting my network? I have a wireless network...
<gabkdlly> well, go to Applications -> System -> Network
<ArmyMan007> is it possible to keep on going using PM?
<ArmyMan007> okey.. i got it
<ArmyMan007> what now?
<dezrik> Is anyone about, i have a problem :o
<gabkdlly> click on "Wireless Connection", then on Properties
<gabkdlly> then you will have a little form to fill out
<ArmyMan007> i've got wired connection
<ArmyMan007> not wireless connection...
<gabkdlly> in that case, click on wired connection and then on properties
<ArmyMan007> and then?
<gabkdlly> hmm, to tell you the truth, I have never configured a wired ethernet connection under Xubuntu, sorry
<ArmyMan007> oh...
<gabkdlly> I tend to think that if you have your router set up right, you should just be able to plug it in and everything should work
<gabkdlly> I guess I am assuming that your router connects to your Xubuntu computer using ethernet
<gabkdlly> is that so?
<ArmyMan007> well... beats me.. better get some help... l8er
<dezrik> i need help with my xorg.conf
<gabkdlly> dezrik: please state your question
<dezrik> My resolution is 800x600 and i need it to be 1024x768 i entered this res in xorg.conf and it seems like xorg is ignoring my config
<gabkdlly> !resolution
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gabkdlly> dezrik: does that help?
<dezrik> one sec ill see
<dezrik> that worked
<dezrik> i tryed CTRL+ALT+Backspace and it didnt work :o
<dezrik> thank you
<dezrik> One more thing, My Wireless drops alot when i was on Windows it never dropped
<dezrik> im using a Atheros card
<dezrik> and it worked "Out-of-Box
<gabkdlly> hmmm, maybe the linux drivers are buggy?
<dezrik> they are madwifi drivers
<rech> hey, since I've updated from 7.04 to 7.10, gksu is taking an eternity to auth me... Is there any way that I could fix/configure it to take less time?
<gabkdlly> I guess you could check if bugs have been filed for this driver
<gabkdlly> I myself use ndiswrapper to wrap the functionality from windows XP drivers, but your mileage may vary
<Neumann> getting "the configuration could not be loaded" "you are not allowed to access the system configuration" on boot, appears to be attached to networking conf. no idea why this is popping up.
<Neumann> checked /etc/network/*, interfaces is correct, permissions are correct.
<dezrik> how do you load Scripts in X-Chat
<Gabrys> hello here :)
<Gabrys> anyone tried HardyHeron with Broadcom WIFI network card?
<sonicreindeer> Naw, can't say as I have, Gabrys. I actuially attemptuing to ressurect Feisty from an over-aggressive Jaguar. Jag w/ the Classic sys folders loaded on top as a client experiement on my box destroyed my bootloader.
<sonicreindeer> I've burned a PC ISO to load into my dead PC in the back so I can rebrun my Feisty image for a rescue/ boot repair.
<sonicreindeer> reburn
<TheSheep> sonicreindeer: you can use any livecd distro or linux bootdisk for that
<sonicreindeer> All I have @ my disposal is my G4 w/ Jaguar loaded.
<sonicreindeer> Ok.
<Gabrys> sonicreindeer: and is there an option, that I just miss installing b43-fwcutter?
<Gabrys> do I need this installed if I want the BCM to start working
<Gabrys> sonicreindeer: I've just read, this may be the problem
<Gabrys> anyways, thank for help
<sonicreindeer> Anytime.
<Gabrys> see you
<holo> the kernel 2.4 images were suposed to be in universe right?
<atahualpa> hi
<atahualpa> how can I get to the console?
<holx> hi
<holx> anyone know why my thunar fails to display directories with a lot of files completely
<holx> ?*
<holx> 406 items and it shows much less
<entity> why dosen't my theme change the apperance on the "menu bar" at the buttom and the top?
<j1mc> entity: good question.
<j1mc> i don't really have an answer for you, though.
<entity> hehe k.. does yours change?
<j1mc> entity: no, my panel doesn't chane color when i change the theme.
<entity> hmm because when i look at theme's for xubuntu everyone got the theme on the panel too
<PsynoKhi0> heya, a quick question: what's the difference between the "unprivileged" and "desktop user" profiles in the "Add user" window?
<holo> PsynoKhi0: i don't know exacly but intuitively i would say that a desktop user is in video/group for example and he could also scale to root and unprivileged not
<PsynoKhi0> holo: ok
<PsynoKhi0> ty
<entity> j1mc:  maybe its a setting somewhere?
<j1mc> entity: you may want to ask in #xfce ... sorry i can't help at this time.
<Thingus> Gutsy isn't detecting my laptop battery.
<acaceol> Woot, irssi works.
<Ultraputz> ack.
<Thingus> Does anyone have any idea why my battery isn't detected?
<vidd> check to see if you have gnome-power-manager running
<Thingus> vidd: Doesn't seem to do anything
<Thingus> And /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state says it's not there.
<Thingus> Right, thanks for the help.
<Thingus> Hello?
<Thingus> Anyone even here?
<acaceol> I am
<acaceol> Trying to figure out how to look at ison in irssi :/
<Thingus> Oh, good, maybe you can help me out...
<TheSheep> Thingus: is it an old laptop?
<Thingus> TheSheep: Vaguely... Built in 2000.
<zoredache> vidd: re the bugg you posted a couple days ago...  I did a clean install of xubuntu 6.06, and then did an upgrade to hardy... The upgrade went fine, all my ttys where available
<TheSheep> Thingus: check dmesg and see if there is a varning about acpi and a cutoff
<TheSheep> Thingus: to do that, type 'dmesg | less' in terminal
<Thingus> [ 1587.855206] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
<Thingus> That seem likely?
<vidd> zoredache, hrm
<TheSheep> Thingus: I think that's normal
<Ultraputz> hey sheep
<vidd> zoredache, what were your specks?
<Ultraputz> i finally got an strace on audacity
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: any enlightement?
<Ultraputz> booting the machine
<Ultraputz> there's also an ethernet issue that prevents me from using it online atm.
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: well, you probably want to attach it to a bug report
<vidd> and zoredache did you do the upgrade from the desktop, or from the tty?
<Thingus> [   41.444000] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)
<Thingus> But, the battery is there.
<Ultraputz> i see what it is, i'm hoping against hope that somewhere in that wooly brain of yours, is an "oh, that. just do x" :-)
<Thingus> TheSheep: I didn't see anything that really stood out at me.
<TheSheep> Thingus: then I don't know. I was thinking that maybe acpi is not enabled (it's not enabled for computers manufactured before 2000 without a force boot option)
<acaceol> How do I view the server status window in IRSSI?
<TheSheep> acaceol: server status window?
<Ultraputz> ok, paraphrasing, src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c expression "PaOssStreamComponent_Read( stream->capture, &frames )'' failed in src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c
<TheSheep> acaceol: maybe try asking at #irssi
<Ultraputz> that's the meat of the trace where hitting record broke it
<Thingus> Guh... -.-
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: you can't use alsa?
<acaceol> The one that /help goes to
<Ultraputz> it fails regardless of which combination of also settings i shoot for.
<Ultraputz> er alsa
<Thingus> Hrm... Let me reboot and see if I can't tweak something.
<Ultraputz> also, i verified the mic is working through the control panel (which seems to reflect OSSisms) -- playthrough from the mic worked (and produced terrifick feedback)
<Ultraputz> in fact, i can set the volume on the mic and recreate the feedback / playthrough in audacity with /dev/oss set.
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: I have no ideas, maybe report a bug and attach whatever info you collected to it
<Ultraputz> top
<Ultraputz> er
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: you might also want to report it at audacity's bugtracker, and make a link to the ubuntu's one
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: chances are the authors will know best
<Ultraputz> ja
<Ultraputz> so in the short-term, can you recommend a lightweight audio recorder package?
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: gnome-audio?
<Ultraputz> i'd like to see if i can recreate it with a second application
<Ultraputz> that's lightweight ?
<TheSheep> let me check
<Ultraputz> the word 'gnome' raised a red flag :-)
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: it means nothing, really, just that the app was good enough to be accepted in gnome
<Ultraputz> aha
<TheSheep> no, wait, gnome-audio only contains sounds
 * Ultraputz attempts the stupid...
<TheSheep> ok, it's gnome-media, but has quite a bunch of gnome deps
<Ultraputz> that was my fear.
<Ultraputz> i was trying to just cp from the device to a file to see what came out
<Thingus> Well, that sucks... I guess the only way for me to check my battery state is to use the Fn key, or lift up the laptop and press the button on the underside of the battery.
<Ultraputz> that works
<Ultraputz> cp /dev/dsp tmp.raw
<Ultraputz> ...
 * Ultraputz eyes audacity suspiciously.
<TheSheep> then copy it back
<TheSheep> you're doing it from an user or root?
<Ultraputz> as user
<Ultraputz> and it's working
<Ultraputz> at the very least, i have a working recorder :-)
<Thingus> Gar...
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: you are aware that only one app can use oss at a time
<Thingus> Maybe I should just go back to Feisty.
<Thingus> Everything worked fine then.
<TheSheep> Thingus: reporting a bug might help making it work in future versions
#xubuntu 2009-03-02
<vidd> trece8, sorry...no i dont
<kaleva> mm I see, a lil' messy that thing, but I need it. I am developing sites and i m getting crazy with gftp
<trece8> vidd... for me it seems like a basic thing to know... i am astonished that no one knows how to do it
<trece8> i mean, i have to do that or reinstall xubuntu (for one update, is insane)
<j1mc> trece8: there's a way to do it, but i don't know what it is.  maybe google for "ubuntu revert to previous version of software" or something
<kaleva> sheep, if i fullfil it, i ll write something in italian. there is nothing about
<kaleva> hi the sheep , could I ask u for fuse!?
<kaleva> I need some help: No package 'gnome-keyring-1' found No package 'gconf-2.0' found No package 'libfusi' found
<kaleva> I dunno How it is, i mean The libraries are installed
<j1mc> kaleva: sudo aptitude install gnome-keyring
<kaleva> mmm ok
<kaleva> nothing. the same problem
<j1mc> :/
<j1mc> kaleva: what are you trying to do?
<kaleva> i suppose it would be nothing difficult but... I m trying to compile from source pacckage fuse
<kaleva> ./configue make and make install
<kaleva> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<kaleva> i wanna try to compile this one http://apps.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=Main_Page#Filesystem_Users
<kaleva> synaptic says everythng is ok
<craigbass1976> What's the xubuntu app that lets me browse samba shares?
<kaleva> mmm
<kaleva> probably fuse  i'm not sure
<j1mc> craigbass1976: there will be the ability to browse samba shares in xubuntu 9.04
<j1mc> but until then i'd check out fusesmb
<kaleva> jlms any ideas for my problem?!
<craigbass1976> j1mc, ok, it's installed.  That's kind of a weird process.  THanks though
<j1mc> kaleva: why are you trying to install fuse from source?
<j1mc> there's already a fuse package in xubuntu
<kaleva> mmm ok i m wrong
<kaleva> i miss something
<kaleva> i want ftp to be lika a folder
<kaleva> is that possible with gfuse?
<j1mc> kaleva: i'm not sure - that's a good question.  it's probably possible with nautilus (gnome) or konqueror (kde), but thunar (xfce) would take some work.
<kaleva> mmm ok your suggestion are always welcome
<sug1> how do i browser files over the network?
<Wildburn> anyone super handy with installing nvidia around?
<Sw3RvE> hey, which flash "app" works best. im having trouble with the nonfree flash plugin
<Sw3RvE> when im on youtube sometimes where the video should be playing its just blank white and the sound plays.
<Sw3RvE> anyone awake?
<vidd> im awake...just dont know
<vidd> can you give an example?
<rocko> does 	AMD Virtualization
<rocko> mean that you can use kernel virtualization ?
<zoredache> maybe?
<vidd> rocko, in what sense? where are you seeing amd virtualization?
<vidd> i have a strange senario.....
<vidd> i want to load a cli, ssh -X into another machine, and run rdesktop.....
<vidd> what do i need installed on my local machine?
<vidd> would gdm without a window manager do what i need?
<zoredache> trying to make a thin-client type setup?
<vidd> yeah...i suppose i am =]
<zoredache> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<zoredache> that might be a starting point...  you can run rdesktop without a windows manager...
<Sw3RvE> is there another flash plugin that works better than the nonfree one?
<vidd> Sw3RvE, i prefer the nonfree one....
<Sw3RvE> oh
<vidd> but you might try gnash
<Sw3RvE> does yours ever go blank white
<vidd> never
<zoredache> Sw3RvE: i prefer no flash at all usually
<vidd> this was why i asked for an example
<Myrtti> swfdec is wonderful
<rocko> nevermind vidd
<rocko> amd virtulization is kernel virtualization
<rocko> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#AMD_virtualization_.28AMD-V.29
<Sw3RvE> what kind of example am i supposed to give you?
<vidd> well...good night all
<vidd> Sw3RvE, an example of what your loading that "whites out" on you
<vidd> but if it random (sometimes it plays other times it dont with the same video) it might be your system
<Sw3RvE> Youtube...
<vidd> but is it "video A never plays right, but vedio B does"
<vidd> or is it "today video A plays, yesterday it didnt"
<vidd> if its the first senerio, then it could be bad video
<Sw3RvE> yea kinda. like the first video or first couple videos play.
<vidd> if its the second, then you may have a system load issue
<Sw3RvE> then the next will be white and the sound plays
<vidd> but if it was a flash problem, all would behave the same
<Sw3RvE> so i just have to deal with it and close firefox to make a video play
<vidd> Sw3RvE, sounds like a system load issue
<vidd> how "light" is your system?
<Sw3RvE> light as in what
<vidd> how much ram
<Sw3RvE> 2 GB
<Sw3RvE> and why is my wifi going on and off by itself
<Sw3RvE> it just started doing that
<vidd> you running an amd64?
<Sw3RvE> yes
<Sw3RvE> 64-bit xubuntu
<vidd> it may be related to that.....
<vidd> im only running 32-bit
<vidd> even on my 64-bit system
<Sw3RvE> so it could be a bug with the 64-bit version
<vidd> its possible....
<Sw3RvE> its not that annoying i was just wondering if they had a better plugn
<vidd> i have never experienced this phenominan
<vidd> (i cant spell either!)
<vidd> im sure gnash has greatly improved since i last tried it
<vidd> good night (again)
<JuanL> Quick Q, anyone know how to Print Landscape instead of the other way i want to print a picture and use the full page instead of a small portion
<zoredache> don't know anything about printing in landscape, but have you consider simply rotating the picture?
<JuanL> then it would shrink it down
<JuanL> i tried in Firefox and in the Gimp image editor
<JuanL> using Brother MFC-290C and Xubuntu 8.10
<zoredache> eh?  doing a rotate shouldn't change the dimentions
<raevol> hey guys, trying to manually set up xfce, what command does the menu issue on xubuntu to get the shutdown dialogue?
<JuanL> trying it now zoredache,
<raevol> anyone? can you just tell me what the "quit" entry on your menu does?
<JuanL> shutdown.
<JuanL> also the icon in the top right corner does same thing
<JuanL> if you have the bars enabled
<raevol> ugh
<raevol> i wanted the command it issues...
<rocko> raid is for backups right ?
<raevol> rocko: it splits data saved across several drives so that if one fails the data can be saved
<raevol> you usually use it on servers
<rocko> I see
<zoredache> no, it is not for backups at all
<zoredache> it is for redudancy, and performance
<raevol> zoredache: can you tell me what the "quit" entry on your menu does?
<zoredache> raevol: not really, no
<raevol> not what happens when you click on it, but what the menu editor says it does
<raevol> just right click on your menu, click edit menu, and look at the quit itme
<raevol> item
<zoredache> I am not on my linux box right now
<raevol> UGH
<raevol> rocko, can you do that?
<rocko> WINBLOWS :(
<rocko> do what ?
<zoredache> have you tried looking on google?
<raevol> right click on your xfce menu, click edit emnu, and read what the "quit" entry does
<raevol> i've looked everywhere
<raevol> irc is my last resort
<rocko> what is it suppose to tell me ?
<rocko> that you want it to ?
<raevol> there should be a "command" column, what does it say in that column next to quit?
<rocko> quit
<rocko> is what it says
<raevol> hmm ok
<raevol> that just logs my xfce out, doesn't show the shutdown dialogue
<raevol> wonder what i am missing
<rocko> Quit : quit
<raevol> thanks
<rocko> are you logging in via console or the graphical login prompted ? raevol
<raevol> gdm
<rocko> if you are using the console than that is why
<raevol> the graphical one
<rocko> you will have to shutdown with the shutdown command
<raevol> i switched from slim to gdm after installing xfce though
<rocko> like so "shutdown -h now"
<rocko> "sudo shutdown -h now"
<raevol> well i should be able to get the shutdown dialogue to work, no?
<rocko> try it
<raevol> doing that from the console works
<raevol> i want to get the actual graphical shutdown dialogue to work
<rocko> maybe you need to restart the panel
<rocko> or x
<raevol> ah my stupidity
<raevol> got it working
<raevol> didnt have "prompt on logout" checked
<raevol> thanks, and sorry for the noise
<victoria> hi
<victoria> hello
<victoria> im trying to install a new theme
<victoria> i already download the one i like
<TheSheep> gtk theme?
<victoria> yes
<TheSheep> ok, unpack it and put into .themes directory
<TheSheep> in your home
<TheSheep> you might need to enable 'show hidden files' in thunar view menu to see it
<victoria> ok
<victoria> done
<victoria> now?
<TheSheep> now it should work
<TheSheep> it should appear under appearance settings
<TheSheep> sorry, 'user interface' settings
<victoria> but it does not:)
<TheSheep> ok, is there a gtkrc file in your theme?
<victoria> i cant see
<victoria> the files
<TheSheep> why not?
<victoria> you mean in the them i just download?
<victoria> when i double click the only window that apperas.. is the one that ask.. open with..
<victoria> i cant see inside of it
<TheSheep> ok, let me make the procedure clear
<TheSheep> you download the theme from some website, uzually it's a .zip or a .tar.gz archive file
<TheSheep> usually*
<victoria> yes it was
<TheSheep> you unpack it to your .themes directory
<victoria> the i copy that .gz file to the .thems and extrac it there
<victoria> and sorry now i
<victoria> was able to see it
<victoria> and yes
<victoria> there is a
<TheSheep> it should, among other things, contain file  .themes/<theme name>/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<victoria> gtrc
<TheSheep> is the path like the one I just told, or is there any other subdirectory in it?
<victoria> no subdirectory
<TheSheep> maybe you can give me the link to where you download the theme?
<victoria> is like the one you told me
<victoria> and there is gtrc
<victoria> yes
<victoria> gtkc
<victoria> http://th3r0b.deviantart.com/art/TechniX-83562674
<victoria> you know what something in the process is wrong because i download another them just to try
<victoria> and do the same process
<victoria> and
<victoria> same thing
<victoria> not working
<TheSheep> hmm... it's just a single compressed file
<TheSheep> aah, rename it from .gz to .tar.gz before unpacking
<victoria> oh nice
<victoria> this time works
<victoria> what about the window manager?
<victoria> where i should unpack it
<TheSheep> same
<TheSheep> it should contain an xfwm/themerc file on the other hand
<TheSheep> xfwm4/themerc
<victoria> i see
<victoria> i did the same thing with the other them
<victoria> but the trick didnt work
<victoria> but that one. was .tgz not .gz
<TheSheep> the list of window manager themes is in setting manager in window manager settings
<victoria> is
<victoria> this one working for you ?
<victoria> http://sixsixfive.deviantart.com/art/DarkGrey-95669412
<TheSheep> victoria: it contains 3 themes
<TheSheep> victoria: there are 3 directories called cp-to-your-share-themes
<victoria> yes
<victoria> i extract them all
<TheSheep> victoria: their contents should be copied to .themes, not the whole thing
<victoria> i see
<TheSheep> DarkGrey and DarkGrey-nogradient direcotries, from the 'cp-to-share-themes' directory
<victoria> ok
<victoria> i didnt like it:)
<victoria> but thank you
<victoria> im going to sleep now thank you very much
<victoria> good night smart boy
<TheSheep> good night
<victoria> ciao
<gaurav__> hey can anybdy help me install me
<gaurav__> sorry install ekiga*
<SiDi> sudo apt-get install ekiga ? :)
<gaurav__> ya i had gone for tht
<mnemoc> hello, is any upgrade planned for the xubuntu-dev ppa for intrepid?
<mnemoc> what ppa has to be used to get something newer than 4.5.91 in ubuntu 8.10?
<inntegra> good morning 2 u all and good morning cody
<cody-somerville> Morning
<inntegra> so about my CANON imageCLASS D340 is there any way to install it cody, i did try several things yesterday even with some other models but non of them worked
<cody-somerville> inntegra, Sorry :(
<inntegra> ok
<inntegra> no problem then  i believe GNU/LINUX does not support at all this printer right=
<inntegra> ?
<inntegra> back to nasty windows then :(
<inntegra> thxs for the help anyway cody maybe some other time
<inntegra> bye
<Ish> anyone able to help with a basic basic mysql question?
<mnemoc> Ish: /join #mysql ?
<Ish> they don't help
<Ish> they're busy with their higher level programming stuff
<Ish> i just need to change my user/pass
<charlie-tca> It's usually better to ask your real question and let someone answer if they know, then to ask it a question can be answered without telling the question
<Ish> right-o, how do i change my user/pass?
<Ish> right now i hate mysql, nothing should be like it
<charlie-tca> I have not been able to do that in mysql. I always have to create a new user
<charlie-tca> You can also ask in #ubuntu, it should be the same way in Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<Ish> that would be fine too, as long as it lets webpages use mysql
<charlie-tca> Give the new user all privileges, and it should
<Ish> all the webpages i look at trying to figure out the simple stuff, ends up being way too much information for what i need
<Ish> i think i'll end up being good friends with phpmyadmin peeps since that seems to be what i need
<taw> Is it possible to use fvwm as window manager with xfce panel, desktop, etc?
<pteague> is there a count down clock either as a panel widget for xubuntu or a normal program?  something similar to kteatime in kde
<ajrion> hello, can someone please suggest to me an easy to use firewall for xubuntu with gui ?
<ajrion> hello, can someone please suggest to me an easy to use firewall for xubuntu with gui ?
<_Pete_> firestarter
<gaurav__> hi every1
<gaurav__> hey can any1 help me ,when ever i restart my xubuntu linux i always have to configure my LAN settings to connect to internet
<gaurav__> wht is the problem ,does any1 knw tht
<charlie-tca> !patience | gauvav
<ubottu> gauvav: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<charlie-tca> pteague: xfce4-timer-plugin is available as a panel add-on; install it in Synaptic Package Manager, then add it to the panel
<charlie-tca> I don't know  what kteatime is like, though
<taw> gaurav__, if you are using allways same network settings, edit /etc/network/interfaces, see man interfaces
<gaurav__> sure charlie-tca and it is Gaurav not gauvav
<gaurav__> ok taw
<charlie-tca> gaurav__: , check the name you are using. This is the name you gave freenode
<gaurav__> oh ok
<charlie-tca> taw: panels are part of xfwm window manager, so changing to fvwm will probably mean they are not usable
<charlie-tca> But, the good part is, you can try another window manager, and if you don't like it, switch back to xfwm
<taw> charlie-tca, ok. Maybe I have to switch back to fvwm. Looks like nothing beats it on configurability
<taw> I can't find where to change what window manager xfce4-session starts?
<taw> on systemwide it's easy, but for one user?
<charlie-tca> should be at the log-in screen. click on Session
<charlie-tca> That's probably wrong, huh?
<taw> ouch, xfce4 session manager doesn't work properly on multi-display environment
<cody-somerville> Sure it does.
<taw> and my terminals are not on those desks where they should be, but all are started on same desk
<JPohlmann> taw: That's not a multi head problem.
<JPohlmann> taw: I mean, that also happens when you only have one monitor.
<taw> yes, multi-head problem is most likely not xfce, but some stupid apps like skype start where ever they want to
<taw> JPohlmann, that's not nice
<taw> at least for my use, not to have those windows opened at all is even better than have them in wrong places
<JPohlmann> The problem is ... it's not easy to find out which window belongs where.
<taw> I can believe it
<JPohlmann> Windows don't necessarily have a unique identifier across different sessions so that you can remember their positions on the window manager side.
<taw> yes, it's just question that I'm not compatible with software :-)
<taw> it's possible to use fvwm as window manager, just running 'fvwm -replace' and logging out replaces
<taw> panels still work, but fvwm needs some config for not to add borders, etc
<taw> looks like xfce4-terminal doesn't have command line option to specify on which desk to start some particular window
<taw> and most likely so are all other apps
<zoredache> taw: you can use devilspie to send things to a certain desktop
<taw> thanks!
<taw> hmm, but that would be usefull if I want all my terminals on workspace 5?
<zoredache> yes, you should be able to do that
<taw> sorry, expressed myself badly
<taw> that's not waht I want, but that's the only thing I can do?
<taw> I want one terminal here, other there?
<TheSheep> devilspie is fully programmable
<TheSheep> you can invent any rules you want
<TheSheep> as long as you can write them down in lisp
<taw> any reference manual for it?
<atrox_> whats the default network manager called in Xubuntu?
<knome> atrox_, network manger.
<knome> +a
<atrox_> ok, im trying to establish a network connection using fluxbox with xubuntu
<atrox_> and I got told in #fluxbox
<atrox_> <tangent> atrox_: then you need to ask your distro for how to connect using those tools properly.
<knome> atrox_, do you have nm-applet running?
<pteague> charlie-tca: cool, thanks for the timer plugin :)  not as easy/quick to set an immediate time & go, but guess it works :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Mood> anyone try puppy linux?
<fyahbun> hi
<durt> Mood: what about it?
<Mood> durt: how much smaller footprint vs xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !hi | fyahbun
<ubottu> fyahbun: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<fyahbun> hi thanks.
<fyahbun> i need some help. its about the xubuntu booting.
<Mood> fyahbun: just ask your question and someone may answer
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<durt> Mood: well I can't quantify it but it's much faster, Xubuntu is unuseable on my old PII 96 meg lappy but puppy is faily good, but as all linux distros go web surfing sux with gecko.
<durt> on old machines
<Mood> durt: if you want the smallest linux footprint, why choose puppy over DSL?
<Mood> puppy seems in-between xubuntu and DSL
<durt> Mood: dunno
<fyahbun> i've looking, and it seen that I have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add rootdelay=90, this is for  Ubuntu, but on Xubuntu??
<Mood> durt: have you tried dillo?
<charlie-tca> fyahbun: Xubuntu will use the same options
<durt> dillo is still alpha, so is midori
<Mood> durt: you have puppy installed on one machine?
<durt> Mood: not anymore, I use U-lite on that old lappy
<fyahbun> yes. now i see the menu.lst, but where exactly should I change the rootdelay?
<Mood> durt: what made you change to u-lite?
<Mood> ease?
<durt> Mood: I just like experimenting.
<Mood> durt: ah
<Mood> durt: remember what x manager you used w/ puppy? xfce?
<charlie-tca> fyahbun: to the end of the line that starts with "kernel"
<durt> Mood: also puppy is a 'live distro' HD install is a PITA
<durt> Mood: no, IIRC lxde
<charlie-tca> fyahbun: this explains it in detail: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-985348.html
<fyahbun> charlie-tca: thanks, I'll check it.
<Mood> durt: your experience w/ puppy HD install was challenging?
<charlie-tca> puppy and dsl would be better discussed in #xubuntu-offtopic
<Mood> charlie-tca: ok. was just curious w/ other ppl w/ limited hardware
<charlie-tca> You could ask here and then have them enter the offtopic channel for more discussions
<Mood> charlie-tca: gotcha
<durt> Mood: join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Foxkeh> I was just trying to play a game that used
<Foxkeh> Oops, hit enter to early. Anyways: That used Java and needed to login and whenever I hit a key it would just go into the quick find in Firefox, any idea how I can get it to type in the game, not the search?
<taw__> Foxkeh, does clicking the game with mouse help?
<Foxkeh> No, I tried that.
<taw> Ok, now my xfce plays fine with fvwm
<taw> Style Xfce4-panel NoTitle,!Borders,Sticky,WindowListSkip,CirculateSkipIcon,CirculateSkip, GNOMEUseHints
<taw> that on .fvwmrc, and panels are ok
<Foxkeh> Anyone got any idea what's wrong with my Java?
<sood> hi every1
<sood> hey i m new to linux and just want help ,over few topics like sessions
<sood> i mean how to delete the last saved sessions in xubunutu linux
<sood> help please
<Foxkeh> I'm not sure how to delete, but if you don't want to get back to your last session, then uncheck "Save my session" when shutting down. If it doesn't work, log out and go into "Sessions>1. XFCE session", I think that's what it's called. It's one below "last session".
<sood> thax Foxkeh for rep,i did tht only but still it asks me for two sessions Gaurav and default
<sood> i mean my last two session names
<Foxkeh> So, you mean you just want to delete the sessions? That's all?
<sood> yaa
<Aquina> how can I forc-rebuild the Xfce menu?
<taw> does update-menus help?
<Aquina> *lol*
<Aquina> I performed it before I read your post.
<Aquina> Now the menue has lost my customization.
<Aquina> The entry under Office (office software) I modified is not shown laso.
<Aquina> I need to know how exactly XFCE generates the menue. Where it reads desktop files, where it takes the icons from etc.
<Aquina> :-( *cry*
<Aquina> Can I undo update menus? Is there a way to recover?
<taw> anyway you better find way to do your changes update-menus compatible, since that's run after you install/uninstall apps
<taw> (or that is what I think, correct me if I'm wrong)
<taw> run 'update-menus -v' so you see bit more what's running
<charlie-tca> Aquina: they should be coming from /usr/share/applications
<taw> menu entries come from /usr/share/menu
<Jan|> what do I need for a slideshow images screensaver on xuuntu?
<crazygir> where might I find the eht0 interface device?
<crazygir> *eth*
<crazygir> I'd expect this in /dev..
<zoredache> crazygir: what do you need it for?  can you provide more context?
<crazygir> zoredache: well first, it's a bit puzzling when a distro breaks convention, secondly, I'm setting up networking in virtual box, and need to specify the location
<zoredache> network interfaces don't usually have devices in /dev
<B14CKH4T> i need to know the conky gedit command in xubuntu 8.10
<crazygir> zoredache: ?
<crazygir> where are they?
<crazygir> if my interface is eth0, what would I tell vbox?
<zoredache> tell it eth0 I would guess
<crazygir> no good
<crazygir> is there no device file?
<crazygir> how does that work?
<zoredache> not for network interfaces
<TheSheep> zoredache: they don't?
<crazygir> that seems rather crazy..
<crazygir> maybe that's just me
<zoredache> have you ever seen something named eth* under /dev?  I haven't
<crazygir> zoredache: do you mean in other distros?
<crazygir> yes.. plenty
<TheSheep> zoredache: I think I did, but not with udev
<zoredache> if you look at the man page for mknod, it talks about block and character devices.  Which which a network interface be?
<TheSheep> character
<TheSheep> just like the irda and bluetooth devices
<crazygir> zoredache: still, every other distro I've used has it's networking device files in /dev.. at least somewhere
<crazygir> it's fine if xubuntu doesn't, but I don't understand what the equivalent is
<TheSheep> zoredache: and there is /etc/net/tun, which is also a network device
<crazygir> so I'm not really sure what I should be telling vbox
<crazygir> yea, I've got /dev/net/tun
<zoredache> I have never seen them, but I have been pretty much exclusive to debian/ubuntu since 2001
<crazygir> zoredache: gentoo, and the BSDs all use /dev/something
<zoredache> I don't remeber every seeing device files for network interfaces
<zoredache> ever*
<charlie-tca> crazygir: did you make a tap ??
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> I must have brought it from solaris or bsd
<TheSheep> http://www.redhat.com/archives/guinness-list/2002-October/msg00031.html
<charlie-tca> I never give VBox a location, just tell it to use tap1, after I created it.
<crazygir> charlie-tca: for vbox? you don't need to anymore
<crazygir> for host interface you should be able to specify the eth device and go on your merry way
<crazygir> for the 2.x series at least
<danopia> hi
<charlie-tca> I still don't see where to put a location
<charlie-tca> 2.1.4
<crazygir> charlie-tca: docs say "interface name"  after trying eth0, I thought it'd want a device file
<crazygir> supposedly there should be a list of available interfaces
<crazygir> but I don't have one :P
<charlie-tca> on 1.5, it was simply tap1. I gather eth0 won't work, maybe there is something on the VBox forums
<crazygir> yea, I've asked around the vbox irc
<crazygir> so far no luck
<charlie-tca> Maybe you have to create a virtual interface, like eth0:0 in /etc/network/interface
<charlie-tca> I'm just using NAT in jaunty. I haven't played with it much yet
<dekkard> got a little problem... booted into an xfce session.. and all the fonts.. are like 80 point.. is there a config file I can delete so that i can start a session like its the first time?
<B14CKH4T> u check your grafic card
<dekkard> no.. but lxde session is fine
<Mood> dekkard: settingsmanager?
<charlie-tca> dekkard: It is the DPI setting.
<dekkard> here is the problem... everything is so big.. I mean totally huge, that i can barely navigate any menus.. i mean fonts are like two inches tall
<crazygir> charlie-tca: how would I create the virtual interface like eth0:0?
<dekkard> dpi..dot per inch
<charlie-tca> In Intrepid, it should be Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager - User Interface
<charlie-tca> Font DPI needs to be a lower number. Sometimes, restarting will lower it automatically
<dekkard> is there a way for me to invoke the xfce settings manager from another de so that i can get to it?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<zoredache> at least from the cli, you simply do an ifconfig eth0:0 address netmask  etch
<dekkard> like from the cli
<crazygir> thanks
<charlie-tca> crazygir: I can't remember, unfortunately
<crazygir> zoredache: did
<crazygir> erg..
<crazygir> charlie-tca: zoredache did
 * charlie-tca sees it now. should have read first
<TheSheep> dekkard: it's mce-show-settings or something like that
<TheSheep> dekkard: use tab completion
<dekkard> hmmm all i got was mcedit
<Raybdbomb> my clock on my system gets slow 1-2 minutes a month, anyone know how to make it so this doesn't happen? my desktop time is currently about 90 seconds off of the real time
<TheSheep> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Raybdbomb> thx
<Mood> anyone use screen on xubunutu?
<Mood> gnu screen, i should clarify
<rocko> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<zoredache> yes, did you have a question?
<rocko> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rocko> I use gnu screen Mood
<rocko> I have used it
<Raybdbomb> http://halbot.haluze.sk/images/2007-09/3597_tom2.JPG
<Mood> how would you use screen ssh into a remote server? would you use screen on the local machine, then ssh? or would you ssh into remote, then run screen?
<Raybdbomb> sorry wrong chan :(
<rocko> Mood what do you need ?
<rocko> um I don't think you need to Mood
<rocko> screen just allows you to use more programs
<zoredache> Mood: it depends... do you want the session to live on the local or remote system.  If you don't trust the network, then your ession should probably be remote
<rocko> yes you would need to use screen again on the other machine when you login i think
<rocko> not sure though
<Mood> zoredache: that's exactly what i needed to know. but running screen on the remote server shows me an error of "cannot fine /dev/pts/1", which is the terminal display of my ssh session
<Mood> find*
<rocko> maybe you should ask screen
<rocko> or look at the manpage Mood http://www.mediacollege.com/cgi-bin/man/page.cgi?topic=screen
<Mood> i'm thinking perhaps screen is somehow partly disabled on the remote server
<zoredache> perhaps... I know I have connected to my home computer right now through ssh, adn running screen, and my irc client within that
<Mood> zoredache: so starting from an xterm, you ssh into remote server, run screen on remote, then you can detach/attach even when connection breaks?
<zoredache> I usually do it all in a single command   ssh enterprise" -x /usr/bin/ssh -X -t cfrancy@hostname screen -rd
<zoredache> bleah.. that paste broke   xfce4-terminal --title="Terminal - ssh enterprise" -x /usr/bin/ssh -X -t cfrancy@hostname screen -rd
<zoredache> the screen -rd part tell screen on the remote side to reconnect to the existing session and detach anything else
<Mood> zoredache: ah ok, i think i follow
<Mood> once it's detached, it's still in bg, right? you'd have to either kill the pid manually or from screen, right?
<TheSheep> yes
<Aquina> Thnak you, taw and charlie-tca. I had a menu.xml backed up I was able to restore from our server. Nevertheless I don't realize why a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications isn't being updated after change as it was earlier.
<Aquina> Maybe I broke some functionality somewhere.
<charlie-tca> I don't know, either.
<charlie-tca> What about creating a new .desktop and seeing if it will use that on?
<charlie-tca> one?
<zoredache> Mood: yes, when it is detached it stays around until forever
<Mood> whoa. was that a net split?
<Mood> or is it just my crappy internet connection?
<charlie-tca> netsplit, I think
<Aquina> I'll try that charlie....
<degrit> I am trying to install xubuntu via the ubuntu netinst - do I have to check "Ubuntu Studio Desktop (must install)" on top of "Xubuntu desktop" when the relevant menu appears ?
#xubuntu 2009-03-03
<zoredache> do you want ubuntu and xubuntu?
<CppIsWeird> how do you create a link on your desktop to another location on the system?
<charlie-tca> CppIsWeird: right click on the folder in thunar, click on "Send to...Desktop"
<CppIsWeird> nice, thx. :)
<degrit> zoredache no just xubuntu, but I am confused by that "(must install)"
<IAmWill_> is it possible to make an ssh folder to another linux box on my network?
<Mood> IAmWill_: define "make an ssh folder to another linux box"
<IAmWill_> like windows shared folders over a network
<IAmWill_> i know that sshfs does it... but was just looking for something where i didnt have to connect with sshfs every time
<Mood> you can mount windows drives in linux and vice versa
<waarschuwing> hello!
<IAmWill_> it's not a windows box.. its linux to linux.....
<IAmWill_> i can just use passwordless ssh, and set the sshfs script into my auto-start feature
<waarschuwing> does anyone know if 112 mb is enough to install. is the minimum really 128?
<waarschuwing> or should i use the alternate cd in my case
<cjae> Hi installed xubuntu 8.10 and at reboot grub gets error 18 but this is a boot boundry error, but it shouldn't be because I installed like this
<cjae> "/=sda1 10 gigs, swap= sda2 1gig, /home =sda3 rest of 160gig drive "
<cjae> grub = (hd0)
<Mood> IAmWill_: why use sshfs btw if you're within your own LAN?
<cjae> and the files for /boot should be b4 8 gigs right
<IAmWill_> Mood, thats why i was asking if there was another way  =)
<Mood> IAmWill_: just use smbfs
<Mood> samba
<Mood> have you tried?
<IAmWill_> no... i thought that was just for linux to windows.... i will try it out though
<IAmWill_> thanks
<Mood> nope, you can do linux to linux. give it a whirl. should take a couple mins
<Mood> IAmWill_: edit /etc/fstab if you want to auto mount on boot
<cjae> !error18
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error18
<JuanL> Hey xubuntu.
<JuanL> Quick Question. anyone should be able to answer
<JuanL> What's a good Graphics/Art Program for Xubuntu that's on par with Photoshop
<JuanL> Cause Gimp ain't cutting it for what i need to do.
<charlie-tca> waarschuwing: you would need to use the alternate cd. It should install, but I think the performance will be real slow.
<charlie-tca> waarschuwing: I have installed to a 400MHz cpu with 128MB ram, and it installs fine from the alternate cd. It will not run the LiveCD
<charlie-tca> The performance is sluggish, and especially slow with more than one application open at a time.
<waarschuwing> charlie-tca: thanks
<waarschuwing> i might get some extra ram then
<waarschuwing> the cpu is 1ghz though
<charlie-tca> So you will be okay installing with that.
<charlie-tca> cjae: see this: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<JuanL> . . .
<charlie-tca> The entire installation is only 1.5 GB at the most
<charlie-tca> JuanL: pretty much depends on what exactly you are trying to do.
<JuanL> well make a Signature Bar mostly
<charlie-tca> inkscape is a vector based drawing program that is commercial quality
<charlie-tca> Many online magazines use a combination of inkscape and the gimp for the layouts
<JuanL> would you say it;s on par with Adobe Photoshop CS3'
<charlie-tca> I have never used Photoshop, I don't know if it is vector-based or not
<charlie-tca> I do most of my stuff in the Gimp, when I need to.
<Mood> inkscape is gnu opensource vector
<Mood> photoshop is not vector based, although it has some elementary pseudo vector tools that can be rasterized
<Mood> but photoshop can import native illustrator vector files and then rasterize at the final step
<Mood> i wouldn't use gimp for layout, personally. it's more of an image editor, like photoshop
<JuanL> Well what's on par with CS3?
<cjae> charlie-tca: what I would like to know is how /boot got ahead of sector 1023 in the first place, this was a clean install from a no error (proper md5 and all)
<JuanL> something that's not hard to obtain would be nice lol
<Mood> CS3 has a lot of modules. what do you mean specifically?
<JuanL> http://www.userbars.com/'
<JuanL> i'm basically want to make one of those WITHOUT needing a website to do it
<charlie-tca> cjae: I don't know. I am not a programmer, just another user
<JuanL> i know the dimenions and i want to do it on my own
<Aquina> What is CS3?
<Mood> userbars... lol
<Aquina> Talkin' about the Adobe software?
<JuanL> :P
<JuanL> Yes Aquina
<JuanL> and fixing up a scan or cleaning up a picture or restoring a picture
<JuanL> things like that
<JuanL> making a frog look like it has furr
<JuanL> blending perfectly
<Mood> JuanL: you want gimp, not inkscape then
<Mood> and you don't need full blow CS3.. it's really a photoshop clone you're talking about
<JuanL> i can do this in Photoshop but since i left Windows behind cold turkey
<JuanL> Gimp seems limited
<JuanL> extremely
<Mood> like what function?
<Mood> every function photoshop has, gimp has
<Mood> almost
<JuanL> where can i get more Brushes?
<JuanL> where can i change the opacity on a image?
<JuanL> and to what level
<Mood> JuanL: those are simple functions that gimp has
<JuanL> do explain
<Mood> jsut try googling
<Mood> just*
<Mood> those are basic functions almost every image editor has
<JuanL> " #xubuntu help irc channel"
<Mood> this is xubuntu, not gimp
<JuanL> even the website says to come in here for faster help on anything that came with xubuntu
<JuanL> that software that came with it is tech supported till 2011 or something like that
<Mood> i was trying to be helpful JuanL, no need to cop an attitude
<JuanL> no attitude just website tells me to come here. that's why i didn't google anything
<Mood> these channels are to help people who are curious and have the drive to help themselves. not salesmen to sell you a product
<Mood> try #gimp if you have questions on opacity+brushes - although, those are so simple to find on google you may be rebuffed there
<Mood> some people have such feelings of self-entitlement -- jeez!
<charlie-tca> Yes, all you can do is try explain that all helpers here are volunteers with limited time and knowledge
<Mood> i don't understand the psychology of people who must think: "You must be my slave to help me because I'm switching from Windoz"... so selfish and ignorant
<charlie-tca> I like to get the reference when they tell me "the website says" so I can get it fixed.
<Mood> yeah and like the GPS system says to drive straight into the ocean, and they do... makes one think of the darwin awards...
<WDC> Hello. I am having a lot of trouble getting the awn applets for Xubuntu
<WDC> Can anyone please help?>
<slimchef> Hello all. Can anyone help with a resolution/display problem please?
<Mood> slimchef: just state your problem. if someone can help they'll respond
<slimchef> Thank you, I was "messing around" with resolution settings in "screens and graphics" settings and now i cant get my monitor out of 800x600 resolution.
<Mood> Applications->Settings->Display
<slimchef> tried that, only options are 800x600 and 640x480
<slimchef> also tried importing drivers for the monitor and then appear in the settings menu but dont allow me to change it when selected
<Mood> what do you have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Mood> use paste.ubuntu.com
<slimchef> what lines?
<Mood> do you have any lines w/ explicit resolution?
<slimchef> check paste
<Mood> you have to post the url here
<slimchef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125588/
<victoria> hi!
<victoria> i have a couple of questions!
<victoria> can someone help me:)
<victoria> plz
<Mood> slimchef: have you tried sudo displayconfig-gtk?
<slimchef> have not... basic user.. haven't used terminal yet
<victoria> hi:) i would like to know how to change the color of my font.. from black to pink:)
<victoria> thank you
<victoria> im using XUBUNTU
<slimchef> no luck check http://paste.ubuntu.com/125589/
<Mood> slimchef: that doesn't look good
<slimchef> well fatal errors usually don't do they, lol
<Mood> slimchef: you have an ati radeon card?
<slimchef> yes
<Mood> slimchef: can you bring up a terminal?
<slimchef> go ahead
<Mood> you might want to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<slimchef> ok
<slimchef> it says  Configuring xserver-xorg but comp. isn't doing anything
<Mood> slimchef: i think you'll have to restart X
<Mood> so, ctrl+alt+backspace
<slimchef> standby 1
<slimchef> its asking me to configure my keyboard
<Mood> is there a default?
<slimchef> check http://paste.ubuntu.com/125593/ i used all default settings
<slimchef> new "xorg.conf" check http://paste.ubuntu.com/125596/
<Mood> slimchef: no new choices in Applications->Settings?
<slimchef> no
<Mood> hmm.. i'm completely out of ideas slimchef... you may want to try #ubuntu... it's noisy, but ppl are generally helpful
<slimchef> Thanks for your help
<Mood> slimchef: sorry i couldn't help out
<slimchef> thanks anyway, ciao
<Mood> laters
<Jan|> what do I need for a slideshow images screensaver on xubuntu?
<Mood> Jan|: this may be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-212512.html
<sood> hello everyone and good morning
<sood> hi taw wssup?
<CppIsWeird> why is linux having trouble copying the special u in uTorrent and the (tm) characters of windows file names? The error returned is incomplete or wide multibyte characters.
<sood> why there is no support for voice and video chat in Xubuntu  linux
<CppIsWeird> probaby have to install it sood
<sood> how? don't knw the command and not even the client , tried ekiga and kopete ; ekiga failed to install and kopete has some dependencies
<sood> and i knw least abt dependencies as i totally a new user to linux
<sood> can suggest a way out?
<CppIsWeird> i know that there is voice chat in linux using skype. i use skype on xubuntu all the time. it just simply worked for me
<sood> i agree but using skype u cannot call ur frnds who are on yahoo networdk
<sood> network* .like yahoo messenger
<CppIsWeird> i dont think there is a linux client allowing for voice communication on yahoo network to begin with.
<sood> may be or may be Not Linux can't afford such big drawback ,the prom is we dont knw how to get it
<CppIsWeird> lol
<sood> he he
<CppIsWeird> because we all know how important yahoo voice communication is to the development of linux
<zoredache> sood: linux can afford it just fine.  Anyway, who do you think 'linux' is?  Why aren't you complaining to yahoo?
<CppIsWeird> we should probably petition for it to be included into the next revision of the linux kernel
<Jan|> thanks mood
<sood> ya true i apologize will contact the yahoo administrators
<CppIsWeird> sood, linux has nothing to do with the fact that yahoo corporation refuses to release a linux branch of their client.
<sood> ok leave yahoo now coming over to google network that is Google Talk
<CppIsWeird> so, your statement should be, yahoo cannot afford such a big drawback of not having a linux client
<sood> for sure i correct it to -yahoo cannot afford such a big drawback of not having a linux client
<CppIsWeird> :P
<sood> and since we are not here for yahoo then leave it
<sood> but can atleast talk abt google talk
<sood> we cannot make calls in google network too
<sood> i look forward the statement i should give abt whose drawback it is?
<sood> ;-p
<CppIsWeird> ive never used google talk so i cant much help you there, sorry.
<sood> ok
<sood> anyone esle can help my friends
<zoredache> help you with what?
<rocko> was ist los?
<rocko> moin
<sood> help me in installing voice and video chat  support for yahoo and google talk
<CppIsWeird> how can i know if xubuntu is using usb 1.1 or usb 2.0?
<zoredache> as a start I would run 'lsusb' and see if it tells you what version the hub is
<degrit> any pious soul that gives me a hand troubleshooting a xubuntu laptop that hangs just after login ? I am able to run a xterm session and/or access console
<taw> degrit, does it hang even if you don't login?
<degrit> I left it the last half hour at the login screen just to test that, and apparently it doesn't
<degrit> must be something that gets loaded with the desktop
<degrit> the laptop is old, 1.6ghz 256mb ram
<degrit> one time that I managed to stay running long enough to bring up the System Monitor, the ram and swap looked ok (half ram used and 1mb of swap over 1gb used), but the cpu was at 60-70%, dunno if still finishing to load something or what
<degrit> baby cries, brb P:
<taw> is it totally jammed?
<degrit> yes, mouse doesn't move, keyboard is unresponsive, even the network leds are still instead of flashing
<taw> do you have another computer, can you test is it possible to ping it?
<degrit> while on the logon screen ?
<taw> put ping running while it's up, and to see if it stops when it gets jammed
<degrit> I don't know its ip though
<taw> before login on X, select ctrl-alt-F1, log there, check ip
<degrit> I am wearing my donkey hat, how do I do that in linux ? P:
<taw> ah, sorry. run /sbin/ifconfig
<degrit> ok, now I ping it from this pc
<degrit> ping ping ping lovely ping
<degrit> so now I type exit to get back to the logon screen ?
<taw> alt-F7
<degrit> and logon in xfce
<taw> yep
<degrit> not stuck yet
<degrit> still not stuck
<degrit> on the other hand, I am not doing anything else than moving the mouse around
<degrit> hard disk still loading god knows what
<taw> that might be good test to do
<taw> if it's not getting jammed with plain login, you have good chance to get idea why it's getting jammed
<degrit> hurrah
<taw> just leave it there, and take a look on it after 10 minutes or so
<degrit> ok
<degrit> ah, no need
<degrit> I turned my head and there it was
<degrit> in magnificient stuckness
<taw> what about ping?
<degrit> host unreachable
<taw> ok, so even kernel dies
<taw> on reboot, leave memory test running for a while
<taw> for 1 hour or so
<degrit> like before, hd light stays on, network leds stay on
<taw> on grub menu you have that option
<degrit> yeh memtest
<taw> yep
<degrit> been a friend many other times regardless of the OS
<taw> it's laptop?
<degrit> yup an old acer travelmate
<taw> does it have proper cooling?
<taw> my laptop crashes if I keep it on my lap
<degrit> it's sitting on hard office-desk material, with nothing around for meters
<degrit> not raised, but nevertheless
<taw> cooling fan sucks air from place which get placed to my leg
<taw> so it cannot suck any air, and crashes
<degrit> I never use it on my legs, it gives me an uncomfortable electric tingle
<degrit> like mildly electrocutioning myself all the time
<degrit> well, memtest is running
<degrit> only 256mb so it shouldn't have too hard a job
<taw> and sometimes there is too much dust inside
<taw> anyway, let it run for bit longer, so that it has time enough to heat up
<degrit> but one thing I know is that on this same laptop I ran damn small linux, knoppix 5.1, and opensuse 10.2
<taw> one of my laptops fail on 3 round on memtest on summer, but now on wintertime fails never
<degrit> and of course there was winxp to begin with
<taw> ok, sounds like you have some SW related problem
<degrit> the laptop IS a brick, but generally it would slowly get there
<degrit> baby cries again, brb
<taw> after you end running memtest, go to ctrl-alt-f1
<taw> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<taw> login, and 'sudo apt-get update; suod apt-get dist-upgrade'
<taw> sorry, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<taw> just for trying to get latest drivers etc
<degrit> I will, memtest didn't find anything wrong
<degrit> still running after the baby, bb asap
<victoria> hi
<bradley__> does anyone run an eee pc?
<itstegg> hi.
<forces> o7
<itstegg> i successfully installed xubuntu on an imac ppc with low amounts of memory.  the xubuntu desktop loads, but the applications are disappearing shortly after launch from the xubuntu menu.  launching from an xterm, however, is successful.  i would sincerely appreciate some insight.
<taw> is ubuntu available for ppc? :-0
<itstegg> =) yes.
<taw> from where, in downloads I can't find?
<itstegg> one second.
<itstegg> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<itstegg> also ps3 is on that page.
<taw> but no sparc
<itstegg> taw; i haven't looked.
<itstegg> here'sa gutsy gibbon sparc http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-alternate-sparc.iso
<taw> yeah, old release
<forces> 8.04 is available for ppc too
<ablomen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/
<ablomen> not xubuntu though
<ablomen> but i guess xfce etc is on there (maybe even the xubuntu-desktop packaga)
<ablomen> *package
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.  I am trying to remember if the Ubus enable IPv6 and if they do, does it no longer need the sit0 pseudo-interface?
<taw> ipv6 address is there, and no sit0 interface
<Pres-Gas> taw, when did that change come in?  I thought the 2.6 kernel introduced the sit0 interface in the first place?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Jaunty now has Xfce 4.6.0 in it
<charlie-tca> Thank the developers for that.
<Pres-Gas> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Pres-Gas> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheSheep_> we hereby thank you, developers!
 * Pres-Gas claps the back of the developers
<charlie-tca> Ya-ay, no more questions about "will 9.04 have Xfce 4.6 final?"
<Pres-Gas> Dang it, when are we targeted to go beta...can't find the page ATM.
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<charlie-tca> no,
<Pres-Gas> I just did that...lol
 * charlie-tca wanted to copy Pres-Gas, maybe?
<Pres-Gas> LOL, no no, I should copy you.
<charlie-tca> I show March 26, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, just found it as well
<Pres-Gas> I need to always remember that GIYF
<charlie-tca> the 'bot has it somewhere. I just can not remember where
<Pres-Gas> Ahh, yeah
<Pres-Gas> hmmm....
<Pres-Gas> !jauntyrelease
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jauntyrelease
<justmeyogs> hello all, just have a question regarding my install of xubuntu
<justmeyogs> i keep getting this error "debootstrap warning" when installing from CD
<zoredache> wass there more to that error?
<justmeyogs> warning that a .deb file was corrupt
<justmeyogs> could it be the iso?
<Guest2996> hello all, anyone have time to help with an external monitor issue?
<justmeyogs> this is happenning when installing the base system
<zoredache> justmeyogs: yes, it could be the iso.  did you try running a disk verifification?
<justmeyogs> i havent yet
<justmeyogs> also get a Warning: Couldnt Download a package console-setup, is that part of it as well?
<justmeyogs> running cd check now
<degritz0r> back again with my laptop that hangs right after login - a hand to troubleshoot, thank you very much ? \o/
<degritz0r> it's got to be something that happens or is loaded after the desktop comes up, as login and xterm are both accessible
<justmeyogs> is there a way I can install xubuntu from a network drive on the internet?
<justmeyogs> or is that too dangerous?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<zoredache> justmeyogs: I install from the internet all the time.  you do need a minimal portion (8mb)  of the installer on a local disk though
<zoredache> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<crazygir> I've installed the cups-pdf printer, modified the permissions, restarted the cups service, though the printer seems to fail
<crazygir> any suggestions?
<zoredache> what did you modify the permissions for?  I generally have found that cups-pdf works out of the box
<crazygir> zoredache: some of the forum posts I saw up on ubuntu mentioned doing so
<crazygir> I can change it back for sure
<crazygir> zoredache: does cups-pdf ask you where to save the pdf?
<zoredache> usually it just drops it in ~/PDF/
<crazygir> interesting..
<crazygir> I rest the permissions, the job seems to have gone through, but I see nothing in ~/PDF
<JuanL> Anyone know where the Font folder is located in Xubuntu 8.10 ?
<knome> JuanL, /usr/share/fonts ?
<JuanL> let me take a quick gander
<JuanL> i have a .tff font there's 3 folders listed in "Fonts" do i just put it basically in the font folder or is there a specific folder i toss it in?
<Darth_Tux> tff?
<knome> no specific folder. you could also copy it to ~/.fonts
<knome> JuanL, any way you do it, you have to rebuild the font cache.
<JuanL> ok
<JuanL> it wont let me copy anything to the folder.
<JuanL> no drag no drop, no copy and paste.
<JuanL> ?
<JuanL> :<
<TheSheep> JuanL: where are you trying to copy it?
<JuanL> into the fonts folder
<knome> JuanL, you need to have root access.
<JuanL> into usr/share/fonts
<knome> JuanL, yes.
<JuanL> is that something i do in Term?
<knome> JuanL, into ~/.fonts, nope.
<JuanL> no fonts folder there only a ~/.fontconfig folder
<knome> JuanL, create one.
<JuanL> ok then i type sudo fc-cache -f correct?
<knome> yeah.
<JuanL> ok thx!
<knome> that should work, if the ~/.fonts -directory is scanned automatically.
<knome> i suppose it is but...
<JuanL> well let me toss open Abiword and see if it pops
<JuanL> got it. had to open term in ./fonts then do the commad
<JuanL> *command.
<JuanL> Thx all BBL
<JuanL> Thnx Knome.
<wstraus> hi all, I can't seem to figure this one out, when I try to open a DVD movie in Totem I get an error "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<knome> wstraus, is it a copy-protected dvd?
<wstraus> I don't beleave so. I've tried meny
<knome> wstraus, do you have libdvdread installed?
<wstraus> but dvds play fine in VLC.
<wstraus> i'll check
<wstraus> yea, libdvdread3 is installed
<knome> so totem can't play, but vlc can?
<wstraus> i've installed xubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 also
<wstraus> yes
<wstraus> what i'm realy tring to do is get a multimedia center called freevo working.
<wstraus> it uses mplayer to play dvds and mplayer won't play eather.
<knome> i'm out of ideas, sorry
<knome> i don't personally like totem so i don't use it that much. but i can play dvd's with it, however.
<wstraus> it's cool. thank you.
<wstraus> yea i like to use vlc. but this freevo uses mplayer
<knome> well if vlc works, use it :)
<knome> hmm. can't you adjust it's settings?
<wstraus> i've been looking on google about swaping the dvd player in freevo, but i dont think it's an option.
<wstraus> when i try to play the dvd in freevo i get an error "opening '/dev/sdc0' failed: [Errno 5] Input/output error"
<knome> wstraus, that usually refers to a broken dvd
<wstraus> hmm, let me get another one.
<degritz0r> anyone bored who wants to troubleshoot a laptop that hangs while/after loading the desktop ?
<knome> degritz0r, which xubuntu?
<degritz0r> 8.10
<knome> ok.
<degritz0r> on the laptop I managed to previously run knoppix, damn small linux and opensuse
<knome> does it freeze totally?
<knome> how much ram?
<degritz0r> I already ran a hour or so of memtest, no problems reported
<degritz0r> yes
<degritz0r> 256mb
<knome> ok. that should be just enough..
<degritz0r> it freezes so that if I am pinging it from another station it turns to Host Unreachable
<degritz0r> as said, it runs opensuse, albeit as slow as f.
<knome> ok, so you can access it and irc at the same time?
<degritz0r> yep I am on my desktop
<knome> ok. go to ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<knome> can you do that?
<degritz0r> yeah, one moment
<degritz0r> booting the brick up
<knome> yep.
<degritz0r> logged in console
<knome> ok, so if you type top, is there some process taking up all the cpu/mem?
<degritz0r> not that I can see
<degritz0r> highest is less than 1%
<degritz0r> gdmgreeter sometimes takes 6% but that's it
<degritz0r> not that I know what gdmgreeter is
<knome> hmm.
<degritz0r> still running :D
<charlie-tca> I need a little help here. I need those running 8.10 to try opening Brasero from the menu
<charlie-tca> I'm trying to resolve an bug report
<zoredache> charlie-tca: and then what?
<charlie-tca> let me know if it opened
<charlie-tca> Reporter claims I messed up when I said it worked
<zoredache> yes, it opened,  8.10 x86
<charlie-tca> I think it is an issue with the French translations, myself
<charlie-tca> thanks, zoredache
<zoredache> ah, I am only use en-us
<Jan|> whats the difference with synaptic and the add/remove software diaglogs ?
<charlie-tca> me too.
<degritz0r> works here in ubuntu
<zoredache> Jan|: the audience that will use the tools... one is a bit easier then the other
<Jan|> but its the same thing ?
<Jan|> like, except for hte UI
<zoredache> they both install things using the standard packagemanagment tools and depedancy resolution
<Jan|> ok now how do I get the language dialong to stop showing when I logon ?
<Jan|> *dialog
<Jan|> also theres a run software dialog that keeps popingp when I logon
<Jan|> so, 2 anoying popups
<knome> Jan|, 1. close all applications. 2. log out and make sure "save session" is marked. 3. log in. 4. log out and make sure "save session" is marked *OU* 5. log in.
<knome> *OUT
<charlie-tca> Thanks, degrit
<charlie-tca> thanks, degritz0r
<degritz0r> any other ideas for the marvellous hanging laptop of babylon ?
<degritz0r> the wife won't be happy to use console, I know that much
<knome> degritz0r, sorry, i lost myself somewhere.
<degritz0r> :D
<knome> degritz0r, so uhm. do you see something like xfwm4 there?
<degritz0r> column COMMAND of course
<degritz0r> no
<knome> (how often do people ususally send mail attachments directly from a usb stick? ;))
<knome> hmm, that's odd. looks like it's stuck in gdm.
<degritz0r> greeter
 * degritz0r makes a contribution
<knome> degritz0r, if you're willing to test, you could unistall gdm and look what happens
<knome> or charlie-tca, you have any ideas for this?
<knome> charlie-tca, it's not even in jaunty.. ;)
<degritz0r> if it's something I can fix after sure I'm willing, it's not working otherwise
<degritz0r> what does "uninstall gdm" mean tho ?
<degritz0r> what's gdm, even
<degritz0r> gnome desktop manager ?
<degritz0r> I thought I was going to use xfce ?
<knome> gdm is the login screen where you type your login and password.
<knome> yes. xubuntu uses gdm as login manager.
<degritz0r> right
<degritz0r> why is it still running then ? I've logged on in console
<knome> because it's the *graphical* login screen... :)
<knome> degritz0r, so, in terminal 'sudo apt-get remove gdm'
<charlie-tca> It hangs before the desktop?
<knome> degritz0r, after that, boot your machine and you should get a text-mode login
<knome> yes.
<degritz0r> et voila
<degritz0r> no it hangs while loading the desktop
<degritz0r> it goes as far as even connecting to the network and sometimes let me move the mouse around a bit
<charlie-tca> Yes, try remove and install gdm. It might need xfwm4 installed, though
<degritz0r> I say while because hanging after seems silly
<degritz0r> I even managed to run System Monitor for a few seconds
<charlie-tca> is xfwm4 running at all?
<degritz0r> anyway, gdm uninstalled
<degritz0r> one sec, baby cries P:
<degritz0r> brb
<knome> degritz0r, now try to boot. :)
<knome> heh ok
<knome> excuse accepted
<charlie-tca> knome: either xfwm4 or xfce4-session is not starting, I think
<knome> charlie-tca, yeah, but why not? does gdmgreeter hang trying to load those?
<charlie-tca> Something happened to the installation. They may even have been removed somehow. Is this on hardware or virtual machine?
<knome> suppose hardware :)
<charlie-tca> But, he should try starting them, one at a time. If it works, he needs to save the session.
<knome> 256 MB ram so... ;)
<Jan|> thanks knome, will try it
<degritz0r> back, sorry
<degritz0r> and it's hardware
<degritz0r> if that means it's linux by itself, not running somehow within windows
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<degritz0r> so now I just reboot ?
<charlie-tca> You removed GDM?
<charlie-tca> or you stopped it.
<degritz0r> apt-get remove, aye aye
<degritz0r> also says "removing xubuntu-desktop" among the rest
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that is just a meta-package, no problem
<charlie-tca> restart,
<charlie-tca> the system
<degritz0r> by the way this was a netinst
<degritz0r> if it can help in any way
<charlie-tca> doesn't matter
<degritz0r> bootin
<degritz0r> console login
<knome> yes, log in
<degritz0r> I'm in
<knome> charlie-tca, what were the steps again? ;)
<degritz0r> and the screen doesn't flicker as it was before
<charlie-tca> install gdm
<degritz0r> what, like that ? "install gdm" ?
<charlie-tca> then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<degritz0r> apt-get install ?
<degritz0r> bear with me, I am a donkey at this
<charlie-tca> degrit: sudo apt-get install gdm
<degritz0r> right
<knome> charlie-tca,shouldn't he try launching xfce now first?
<charlie-tca> can't login without gdm
<knome> hmm, really?
<knome> even with startx? i remember doing that..
<degritz0r> done
<charlie-tca> maybe with startx
<charlie-tca> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<charlie-tca> Alt+F7
<charlie-tca> what you got
<degritz0r> it loaded the login screen
<charlie-tca> try it
<degritz0r> alt+f7 doesn't do anything
<charlie-tca> try logging in
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: anything?
<degritz0r> desktop loads, I get as far as the popup "you are now connected to the wired network", and it's now frozen
<degritz0r> just like before I'd say
<charlie-tca> ctrl+alt+F1
<degritz0r> stuck
<charlie-tca> Tap caps lock, see if the keyboard lights respond
<degritz0r> nop
<knome> interesting problem.
<degritz0r> completely frozen
<charlie-tca> But the desktop is there?
<knome> so, what do you see in top now?
<degritz0r> yeah, desktop, top and bottom panels, the menu
<degritz0r> tray icons
<charlie-tca> Can't get to top; system froze
<degritz0r> the whole thing
<knome> a-ha.
<knome> maybe boot again
<charlie-tca> yeah
<degritz0r> it's a shame because as said, even if slow, it runs opensuse
<charlie-tca> What cpu?
<degritz0r> which I guess is 100 times heavier
<degritz0r> 1.6ghz
<charlie-tca> Got wired and wireless?
<degritz0r> only wired
<charlie-tca> Restart, hard power down
<degritz0r> back to the login screen
<charlie-tca> Do not log in
<degritz0r> course not
<charlie-tca> go to a terminal
<degritz0r> xterm ?
<charlie-tca> and run updates
<charlie-tca> ctrl+alt+f2
<charlie-tca> login there
<degritz0r> I tried running updates before today (someone's advice), there was nothing to update
<degritz0r> apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<knome> charlie-tca, and this is intrepid..
<degritz0r> yup
<charlie-tca> let me think a minute
 * knome starts counting seconds
<degritz0r> my sleuthing went as far as guessing it's something ub/xub loads which suse does not ;|
 * charlie-tca brain hurts
<charlie-tca> That is a good guess...
<degritz0r> although it's the kind of common sense my grandma may have applied
<degritz0r> maysherestinpeace
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager
<degritz0r> aye aye
<charlie-tca> it screws up in the netinstall, I think.
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<degritz0r> done and done
<charlie-tca> alt+f7
<charlie-tca> login there
<charlie-tca> It will be slower logging in and getting the desktop.
<charlie-tca> There will be no network yet
<degritz0r> uhm looks like it's already frozen
<degritz0r> at the login screen
<degritz0r> yep
<degritz0r> rebootin
<charlie-tca> knome: I don't know. Frozen if left at the login window is bad
<knome> charlie-tca, true.
<charlie-tca> That seems like the graphics card or driver screwing something up
<degritz0r> here we are at the login screen again
<charlie-tca> What graphics card does this have?
<degritz0r> an ati of some sort I believe
<charlie-tca> ati rage or savage?
<degritz0r> can't say
<degritz0r> being an old laptop it's probably an Ati Rubbish
<charlie-tca> knome: does 8.10 automatically install the ati driver?
<knome> i don't know.
<knome> you mean some generic or the propietary?
<charlie-tca> propietary
<degritz0r> it gave me the popup about the restricted drivers once
<charlie-tca> did you install it
<knome> charlie-tca, i don't think so.
<degritz0r> so I assume the installed driver is the generic one
<degritz0r> no time, it froze shortly after
<knome> charlie-tca, can't the dirver be installed without GUI?
<knome> *driver
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> It probably needs to be
<charlie-tca> But I don't know how to
<charlie-tca> What model laptop?
<knome> maybe just install the driver package and enable it in xorg.conf?
<degritz0r> acer travelmate from 2002-2003
<degritz0r> travelmate 632xv
<charlie-tca> You have to find which video card it is and install the correct video driver
<degritz0r> ah my bad, it appears to be a Geforce2 Go
<degritz0r> while I was googling it it froze again at the login screen P:
<degritz0r> baby cries again, brb soz
<charlie-tca> Xfix
<Brad450> hey guys
<charlie-tca> Brad450: hello
<Brad450> anyone know where i can get a SCSI ribbon cable??
<Brad450> nevermind found them
<knome> lol. :)
<charlie-tca> I still think went wrong with the install. Maybe recovery mode and XFix can fix it.
<charlie-tca> There doesn't seem to be any bugs against Intrepid for the Ge
<charlie-tca> force2 GO video card
<knome> :]
<Brad450> anyone know what uses a UDF filesystem??
<knome> !udf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf
<charlie-tca> !info UDF
<ubottu> Package UDF does not exist in intrepid
<CppIsWeird> i was just in the middle of copying a large amount of data and accidently killed the copy process. how can i restart the transfer such that many hours of copying are not wasted and I am sure to get all the files correctly? When a file transfer is killed in mid transfer, does it remove any incompletely copied files on the recieving side? Or are things halted?
<knome> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format
<knome> CppIsWeird, commandline on thunar?
<knome> *or
<CppIsWeird> thunar, and i hit the esc key.
<knome> was there many files or few big ones?
<CppIsWeird> many
<knome> hmm.
<knome> maybe you could still try just doing again
<CppIsWeird> i have, and its asking me if i want to replace all
<knome> maybe not all ;)
<degritz0r> back
<degritz0r> I defeated the baby
<knome> CppIsWeird, can't you skip thos which seem to be ok?
<knome> CppIsWeird, or is it too much?
<CppIsWeird> ... hah.
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: hard restart, pick recovery mode at the grub menu
<CppIsWeird> tooo much.
<charlie-tca> I gave my grandbaby back to his mom
<degritz0r> ok
<degritz0r> heh this baby's mine, can't get rid :)
<charlie-tca> Advantages of being grandpa!
<knome> CppIsWeird, do you have any idea which file was the last?
<charlie-tca> :-)
<CppIsWeird> how would i deduce that? Assuming that copies are made in alphabetical order?
<degritz0r> recovery menu ready
<knome> CppIsWeird, maybe some ls listing
<knome> CppIsWeird, wait a moment..
<charlie-tca> xfix, degrit
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: XFix
<CppIsWeird> well, after checking, they are not copied in alphabetical order.
<degritz0r> u know, I think I've run this once before
<CppIsWeird> :(
<degritz0r> done
<charlie-tca> continue
<degritz0r> continued
<degritz0r> the pesky login screen
<charlie-tca> leave it here a minute, see if it freezes again
<charlie-tca> I don't find any issues for this in bugs
<degritz0r> is this any relevant
<degritz0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102455
<knome> CppIsWeird, can catfish search recursively and sorting by date?
<knome> sorry, charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> not if you haven't installed restricted drivers, degritz0r
<degritz0r> which I don't believe I did
<charlie-tca> no problem, knome. I like a struggle
<knome> hehe
<charlie-tca> s/struggle/challenge
<degritz0r> my spider sense suggests me that it's something silly
<Brad450> anyone know if the PS3 version of ubuntu can update the kernel to add more support
<degritz0r> on account of other distros more or less running
<standarshy> hi
<Brad450> ^^^ VIDEOTRON
<Brad450> my ISP
<charlie-tca> mine says bad video card and they are getting around it somehow
<degritz0r> u got a spider sense too ? neat
<standarshy> Sorry if this is posted somewere, but I coulnd't find where there minimum reqs are for xubuntu
<knome> standarshy, http://xubuntu.org/get
<standarshy> oh
<degritz0r> well knoppix and opensuse had kde
<charlie-tca> so, degritz0r, are we frozen yet?
<standarshy> shoot, I should learn to read
<degritz0r> damn small linux had something very ugly I don't remember the name of
<degritz0r> not yet, not yet
<charlie-tca> log in
<knome> degritz0r, kde4? :D
<CppIsWeird> knome, i dont know what catfish is. should i install it
<degritz0r> doubt so, knoppix 5.1 and opensuse10.2
<CppIsWeird> ?
<knome> CppIsWeird, wait a moment :)
<degritz0r> few seconds in the desktop...
<CppIsWeird> knome, ok, thanks for helping me out.
<standarshy> Can anyone vauge for how xubuntu runs with 128 mb?
<degritz0r> mouse still moves....
<knome> standarshy, just like degritz0r said: mouse still moves... ;)
<charlie-tca> standarshy: 400MHz cpu, 128MB ram, sluggish but usable
<knome> standarshy, you might experience great performance loss
<degritz0r> hard disk blinks now and then, not stuck yet...
<degritz0r> I don't dare clicking
<standarshy> ok
<standarshy> Well, maybe someone can help me with something
<degritz0r> "Information available" popup popped up
<charlie-tca> got to the network connection yet?
<degritz0r> still not frozen
<degritz0r> yeah that was the first thing
<standarshy> So, I found a computer by the curb a while ago
<standarshy> and right now it is pretty slow running win xp
<charlie-tca> try things, degritz0r
<degritz0r> still going
<degritz0r> I don't dare!
<degritz0r> I'll run system monitor
<standarshy> It's a compaq presario desktop from 2003
<charlie-tca> yeah, that should lock you up! degritz0r :-)
<degritz0r> a-ha
<degritz0r> stuck
<charlie-tca> give it a minute
<degritz0r> while loading from hd, from what I can see
<degritz0r> nah, I can tell when it's frozen by now
<standarshy> Would xubuntu run faster than xp on that system?  It as a celeron processor, and again, 128 mb ram
<charlie-tca> no keyboard lites work?
<degritz0r> nope
<knome> CppIsWeird, ok so catfish is a file searcher.
<charlie-tca> standarshy: don't know, I haven't used windows since 3.1
<knome> CppIsWeird, you could install it, search for '*' in the folder you were copying to
<knome> CppIsWeird, and sort by last modified date
<standarshy> That's cool
<standarshy> hmm
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: back to recovery mode, XFix again.
<knome> CppIsWeird, that way you could see the last few files, maybe delete them and continue with copying
<standarshy> Anyone else think it would be faster or the same?
<knome> CppIsWeird, i suppose you can 'skip all' ?
<charlie-tca> standarshy: and 3.1 was not all that fast on my 25MHz 386
<Brad450> how can i check for kernel updates???
<degritz0r> but it didn't work before ?
<charlie-tca> yes, it got us farther that anything else, but sometimes...
<degritz0r> don't mean to be a spoilsport, but I'd managed to get that far before
<standarshy> hmm
<standarshy> I could always just do a dual boot and try it out
<charlie-tca> well, hell
<degritz0r> what about a file system check P:
<charlie-tca> I don't think it will help. what about a memory check?
<Brad450> where can i check for kernel updates and then isntall them???
<Brad450> **install
<degritz0r> it seems odd that it's the video alone because it doesn't do much video-related while sitting at the login screen
<knome> CppIsWeird, i have to go now. please refer to charlie-tca with further questions :)
<charlie-tca> run a memory check at night, when you go to bed.
<knome> good night everybody o/ :)
<degritz0r> I ran memtest for a hour or so today
<charlie-tca> good night knome
<charlie-tca> Never mind, then
<knome> see you tomorrow charlie
<degritz0r> night and thx
<Brad450> where can i go to check for PS3 kernel updates??
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: restart, edit the grub menu line, add nomsi at the end of the kernel line
<charlie-tca> Brad450: are you using Xubuntu?
<Brad450> ya but with GNOME so i guesse its just like regualr ubuntu
<degritz0r> how do I edit that ?
<charlie-tca> Updates should be the same as anyone else, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> USe the arrow keys to move the cursor at the grub menu so it don't get away
<standarshy> oh, another question
<Brad450> there are kernel updates for the PS3 so i can use tye onboard wireless card and use VRAM
<standarshy> Do 720p mkv files play well on the ps3 yet?
<Brad450> **the
<charlie-tca> hilite the line you want, hit e on it, it will open a simple one line editor.
<Brad450> not that i know ill have to try
<degritz0r> which line, normal or recovery mode ?
<Brad450> MKV is coming to the PS3 OS soon so i dont really need it in linux
<degritz0r> it opens another menu with uuid, kernel, initrd, and quiet
<charlie-tca> cursor to the end of the line that starts with "kernel", normal
<charlie-tca> normal
<Brad450> anyone know of a website that keeps track of kernel updates
<Brad450> ??
<charlie-tca> hit e, hilite the kernel line, hit e
<degritz0r> ok
<charlie-tca> then hit enter
<charlie-tca> Then hit b
<charlie-tca> then it will boot
<degritz0r> I think I did it
<charlie-tca> Did I get you confused, yet
<degritz0r> so what does nomsi do
<degritz0r> or don't do, in fact
<charlie-tca> hopefully, stop it from freezing
<degritz0r> straight to the desktop
<degritz0r> right
<degritz0r> ?
<charlie-tca> well, login, yes
<degritz0r> attaaaack
<charlie-tca> Brad450: the kernel updates aren't in Ubuntu, yet?
<Brad450> thats what i want to know. kernel updates have been released specificly for PS3 and i want to know how i can go about installing them
<charlie-tca> <standarshy> Do 720p mkv files play well on the ps3 yet?
<brandonban6> http://www.kernel.org/
<charlie-tca> anyone know about the 720p mkv files ?
<Brad450> charlie why are there 2 of you lol and yes rather well in YDL i didnt try in ubuntu yet
<utonto> it's not frozen yet!!
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: I don't know what it does
<utonto> I'll be shamefully displayed on a stock and be smeared with jam!
<utonto> it's me, degritz0r
<utonto> although I understand how silly that may sound said out loud in the street
<charlie-tca> Brad450: should not be two of me
<degritz0r> well it looks like working fine so far
<degritz0r> so all it needed was "nomsi" in grub ?
<Brad450> there is a brow and pink charlie lol
<Brad450> **brown
<charlie-tca> standarshy: did you get the answer?
<degritz0r> I knew it was something small and silly
<charlie-tca> Yes, degritz0r. But now we need to fix it permanently.
<degritz0r> ok I spoke too soon, I clicked to start firefox and it froze
<charlie-tca> Brad450: I don't know
<Brad450> look above
<charlie-tca> I don't have those in XChat. I see one charlie-tca
<Brad450> well thats the pink one^^^
<Brad450> and the one above my last post is brown hehhe
<Brad450> my last last post**
<charlie-tca> Brad450: Is this the brown one?
<Brad450> ya
<charlie-tca> Pink means I did not add your name to the post
<charlie-tca> brown is when I address you specifically
<Brad450> HOLY SHIT UR KIDDING ME
<Brad450> lol I FEEL LIKE A MORON HAHAHA
<charlie-tca> That is so when it is busy, you see the post to you
<Brad450> gotcha
<brandonban6> what client are you using charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> XChat, brandonban6
<brandonban6> ahh
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: we could try some other things there, and maybe get this working.
<degritz0r> I'm all eyes
<charlie-tca> restart, to the grub menu again
<degritz0r> there already
<degritz0r> I almost believed we'd made it
<degritz0r> evil firefox
<charlie-tca> add acpi=off nomsi
<charlie-tca> two of them this time. nomsi should have went away, right?
<degritz0r> and b
<degritz0r> yes
<charlie-tca> acpi=off nomsi
<charlie-tca> login and see what we get
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: I have 18 channels(tabs) open across the bottom
<degritz0r> I'm in
<degritz0r> hasn't frozen yet
<standarshy> hmm, guys
<standarshy> It kinda looks like the install froze
<degritz0r> I run a terminal and 'top'
<charlie-tca> standarshy: what are you installing?
<standarshy> xubuntu
<standarshy> I'm installing it from boot
<charlie-tca> give it time. what percentage is it on
<standarshy> and it said loading up debian
<standarshy> bu tnow the monitor is black
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: and not frozen?
<brandonban6> charlie-tca, I thought 4 were bad :P ..........I'm using xchat as well........but the rooms show up in a treemode. I'm sure I can customized the client but I haven't had a need or desire too.
<charlie-tca> standarshy: hit shift a couple ;of times
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: tree is too short for me
<degritz0r> not frozen yet
<degritz0r> then again, I haven't tried starting firefox
<charlie-tca> I all the way across a 19"monitor
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: try it.
<degritz0r> suspense
<brandonban6> ChanServ,  haha........I bet.........18 rooms that is insane.
<standarshy> um
<standarshy> charlie-tca, still nothing
<degritz0r> ooooh it started
<charlie-tca> That is normal for me. On some days I add another 6
<standarshy> I'll restart and see what happens
<charlie-tca> standarshy: no
<standarshy> no?
<charlie-tca> move the mouse, click, hit caps lock to see if the keyboard lites work
<brandonban6> charlie-tca, are they all support rooms?
<standarshy> still nothing
<charlie-tca> no, some are devel only, some are meeting
<degritz0r> charlie-tca yeah everything works so far, I even browser a couple of urls
<charlie-tca> Then, standarshy, yes. Probably a reboot.
<degritz0r> -sed
<brandonban6> nice.........I use linux as a sysadmin.......dev work makes my eyes spin.
<degritz0r> looks like all it needs now is getting the latest flash player for the wife to watch youtube with
<degritz0r> and erecting a small monument to charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: now reboot and try just the acpi=off one
<degritz0r> k
<charlie-tca> I think the suspend and hibernate won't work with what we got now
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: I can't program anymore, but I can help sometimes
<charlie-tca> Also got both Freenode and GIMPnet open
<Brad450> would any good old kernel work on PS3??
<degritz0r> firefox, system monitor and a terminal with top running
<degritz0r> no freezing
<degritz0r> \o/
<standarshy> ok
<standarshy> so i'm trying to install again
<standarshy> i see the xubuntu logo, an the bar is going back and forth
<charlie-tca> standarshy: wonder if you want to do that in safe graphics mode?
<standarshy> what do you mean
<charlie-tca> you hit F4 and select it. It may mean it won't freeze again
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: Do you want to use it that way or keep going?
<degritz0r> is there more ?
<charlie-tca> We could try different options to turn most of ACPI back on
<degritz0r> after this u can found a cult and I'll sign up
<degritz0r> I don't know what acpi even means
<charlie-tca> I don't think I'm that good.
<charlie-tca> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<charlie-tca> has to do with suspend and hibernate
<degritz0r> ahh right
<degritz0r> I never liked those functions, they always messed the laptop up even with xp
<charlie-tca> You could run it this way for a couple of days, then come back and try again if you want them.
<charlie-tca> Let's make it permanent, then
<degritz0r> does it mean now it won't automatically go to sleep ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<degritz0r> because I quite like that
<standarshy> hmm
<degritz0r> I mean like that it doesn't
<degritz0r> hibernation always sucked on this laptop
<charlie-tca> It shouldn't sleep now
<standarshy> It mightbe working this time, it's just slow
<degritz0r> well hurrah
<standarshy> not sure
<degritz0r> I'll look up what msi is later
<standarshy> at the moment the screen is black again
<charlie-tca> standarshy: That is probably right. Usually it gets stuck around 6% and another spot
<charlie-tca> You should be able to hit caps lock and num lock to check the keyboard lites. If they don't work, it froze
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: open a terminal
<standarshy> charlie-tca: right now, it got black right after it was doing system checks
<charlie-tca> better yet, Alt+F2, degritz0r
<standarshy> Like, I saw it was checking battery state, gnome manager, or something
<charlie-tca> Okay, standarshy
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: you with me?
<degritz0r> now I am, I was having a look in synaptic for the flash package
<charlie-tca> Okay. Let's add the option in so you don't have to edit every time
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2
<degritz0r> good idea
<charlie-tca> gksu thunar
<charlie-tca> left side, File System
<degritz0r> it's still installing flash P:
<degritz0r> not the fastest laptop in the west
<charlie-tca> okay
<standarshy> charlie-tca: It's still not doing anything. What do you suggest?
<charlie-tca> got keyboard lites that work?
<degritz0r> is gksu thunar for me ?
<charlie-tca> Yes, degritz0r. after the flash install finishes
<charlie-tca> standarshy: keyboard lites blink on and off if you tap caps lock?
<degritz0r> says "gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<standarshy> charlie-tca: yes they do, but I have this wireless combo keyboard mouse thing
<degritz0r> actually says (gksu:5258): and then the warning
<standarshy> It's connected to usb, I don't know if that affects antyhign
<charlie-tca> It's okay, standarshy it is still working then
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: did you close synaptic?
<degritz0r> yep
<charlie-tca> restart, add the acpi=off again
<degritz0r> ok
<standarshy> charlie-tca: is that for me?
<standarshy> Should I try the alternative disk?
<charlie-tca> no, yours is "that's okay. If the lites blink when you tap caps lock/num lock, it is working, so you gotta wait."
<charlie-tca> standarshy: how much memory?
<charlie-tca> 128, right
<standarshy> correct
<standarshy> I know that it is really low
<CppIsWeird> when copying files using thunar, if a copy process from one location to another is interrupted, how does this treat the file that is currently being copied? Does it leave it there incomplete, does it remove it, does it leave it in the directory under a different name while copying and then rename it once the file is copied thus if the copy process is interrupted it leaves it there or deletes it?
<charlie-tca> You need to use the alternate cd, yes. The desktop cd takes more memory
<degritz0r> booted up, I suppose I go ahead with ctrl alt f2 and gksu thunar
<standarshy> ok, i'll try that
<standarshy> Is there anything different in the install process?
<charlie-tca> CppIsWeird: I believe it depends on how it was interrupted. It does use the actual file names
<degritz0r> same message/warning
<CppIsWeird> charlie-tca, with the escape key.
<charlie-tca> standarshy: It will not be the graphics you get
<CppIsWeird> charlie-tca, btw, sorry about disappearing earlier, important phone call.
<charlie-tca> CppIsWeird: left the partial file, i think
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<standarshy> ok
<charlie-tca> We all gotta run sometime
<charlie-tca> standarshy: the displays are different in appearance. I think they are easier, myself
<CppIsWeird> charlie-tca, is the partial file under a different name or something like that so that i could find it? or its under the original file's name thus the only way to find it is to find an incomplete file?
<charlie-tca> standarshy: It took me about 3-1/2 hours on mine using the desktop cd
<charlie-tca> CppIsWeird: going to be the same name as the original file
<standarshy> alright
<standarshy> Thanksk charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> CppIsWeird: I usually have to compare file sizes
<charlie-tca> standarshy: You are welcome
<standarshy> I'm going to go study now, and download the cd.  I'll try installing it again later.
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: you did Ctrl+alt+f2?
<degritz0r> yeah
<charlie-tca> so you logged in again
<degritz0r> same cannot open display message
<degritz0r> yes
<charlie-tca> exit
<degritz0r> back at the login screen
<CppIsWeird> charlie-tca, any way I can do a diff between two directories recursively based on file size?
<charlie-tca> log in there
<charlie-tca> CppIsWeird: I don't know how to
<CppIsWeird> charlie-tca, ok, thanksf or the help.
<degritz0r> 'm in
<charlie-tca> CppIsWeird: You are welcome
<charlie-tca> degritz0r: now hit Alt+f2, no Ctrl
<degritz0r> run program
<charlie-tca> gksu thunar
<degritz0r> in
<charlie-tca> left side, click on File system
<degritz0r> ahhh so thunar is xubuntu's nautilus ?
<charlie-tca> big window, click on Etc
<charlie-tca> yes
<degritz0r> ok
<degritz0r> grub.d ?
<charlie-tca> I screwed up, back up
<degritz0r> aye aye
<charlie-tca> I don't want to be there
<charlie-tca> file system, boot
<degritz0r> in
<charlie-tca> now grub
<degritz0r> right
<charlie-tca> copy menu.lst and rename the copy to original.menu.lst
<degritz0r> done
<degritz0r> edit menu.lst with abiword ?
<charlie-tca> no, edit with mousepad
<degritz0r> in
<charlie-tca> cursor down to "# defoptions=quiet splash"
<charlie-tca> Don't remove any of the # signs
<degritz0r> found
<charlie-tca> go to the end of that line and type
<charlie-tca>  acpi=off
<degritz0r> to the end of the single-#-ed defoptions
<degritz0r> k
<degritz0r> save and done ?
<charlie-tca> not done yet
<charlie-tca> line should now be
<charlie-tca> # defoptions=quiet splash acpi=off
<degritz0r> defoptions=quiet splash quiet acpi=off
<degritz0r> I have 2 quiets
<degritz0r> and yeah I have the # don't worry
<charlie-tca> you didn't go far enough, I think
<charlie-tca> section starts ## additional options
<degritz0r> this one is under ##additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the alternatives
<charlie-tca> right
<degritz0r> I just have 2 quiets
<degritz0r> shall I remove one
<charlie-tca> now we go down to the first set without the ##
<charlie-tca> right after ## ## End Default Options
<charlie-tca> go to the kernel line
<degritz0r> and add acpi=off at the end of the kernel lines
<charlie-tca> just the first one
<degritz0r> generic and recovery
<degritz0r> shall I remove the duplicate quiets where I find them
<charlie-tca> The recovery line don't need it
<charlie-tca> what, you got quiet quiet?
<degritz0r> I have quiet splash quiet
<degritz0r> both in the #defoptions and in the kernel line
<charlie-tca> Yes, take the second quiet out
<degritz0r> ok
<charlie-tca> sorry, misunderstood the first couple times
<degritz0r> no worries
<degritz0r> save ?
<charlie-tca> save
<charlie-tca> and close thunar
<degritz0r> and deliver laptop to the wife
<charlie-tca> Now when you boot, you don't have to edit the grub menu line
<degritz0r> who will then silence the baby with reruns of the muppets
<charlie-tca> That's it! and all will be happy?
<degritz0r> hurrayyy
<degritz0r> man you spread some kickass positive karma today
<degritz0r> know that
<charlie-tca> Thanks, I try hard
<degritz0r> it shows
<degritz0r> I go make a small votive statue to you in my garden
<charlie-tca> we all volunteer here, and sometimes I can help a little bit
<degritz0r> uhm it's not shutting down now
<degritz0r> well it looks shut down but the ubuntu logo and progress bar are still on screen and the fan is running
<charlie-tca> So we broke shutdown with acpi=off. It halts, but doesn't power off. It is safe to turn it off there.
<degritz0r> u think it took offense to the acpi=off ?
<degritz0r> no worse than it was with win95 :)
<charlie-tca> No, that is part of acpi
<degritz0r> thanks again, I go give the piece of s-laptop to the wife
<charlie-tca> acpi causes it to power off, instead of halt. Halt means it shut everything down, but doesn't kill power
<degritz0r> I see
<charlie-tca> I got one that does that no matter what I do.
<degritz0r> so much to learn P:
<charlie-tca> me too.
<charlie-tca> If it bothers the wife, come on back and remind me what we did. We'll play with acpi options and try to narrow it down.
<degritz0r> bloody baby, fell asleep while we were doing this
<degritz0r> I'm gonna prod her and make her watch the muppets
<charlie-tca> That's a *good* thing :-)
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't...
<degritz0r> it is, poor mite, she's been vomiting down my jumpers the past 2 days
<charlie-tca> Then she needs to rest LOL
<charlie-tca> You might too
<degritz0r> never sick before at one year and a half, she gets scared too, she's like "wtf is going on now"
<charlie-tca> It only gets worse, too
<charlie-tca> some people say "only 18 years", too. HAH
<charlie-tca> It never really ends
<degritz0r> the wife comes with a 12 and a 17 yo of her own D:
<degritz0r> I know too well for my own good
 * charlie-tca thinks degritz0r got his work already set for hime
<degritz0r> dehihihoho
<fbc> how do I dump the output of a command to a text file?
#xubuntu 2009-03-04
<Aquina> fbc, use a pipe.
<zoredache> fbc: something like this ls > filename.txt
<Aquina> Or simply see http://www.linux.com/articles/45679
<fuskern> anyone got a min ?
<Aquina> sure
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fuskern> ah
<Aquina> :-)
<fuskern> well, i've installed xubuntu onto an ibook, and i'm supposed to edit yaboot.conf and add append="video=ofonly" but i don't have permissions
<fuskern> another thing
<fuskern> after i rebooted the machine with linux video=ofonly i dosn't load the top menubar, so can't search for the file
<fuskern> oh, and this is my first time ever linux experience
<Aquina> well I'm not a mac-geek but why not trying to edit the file with something like "sudo nano <foofile>"?
<zoredache> you need to use sudo/gksu to start an editor that can edit files  try gksu mousepad
<Aquina> You have always a shell available to rearch everything.
<fuskern> i have the desktop, 4 icons, can't doubleclick any of them, they'll show for 1 sec and go away again
<Aquina> See http://www.linux.com/articles/45679 for an intor on pipes and build a search term with that. ;-)
<fuskern> can i do the edit from the yaboot screen? before booting anything.
<Aquina> not so easy to do it that way. You could boot into run S and mount the volume then access whatever you need.
<standarshy> charlie-tca: wooots, it's installing
<Aquina> Modern bootmanagers support edition of the kernel boo line though.
<charlie-tca> standarshy: :-)
<standarshy> Using the alternative install disk totally brings be back to 2004 when I was installing linux distro's for the first time
<Aquina> *lol* What kinda feeling was that?
<charlie-tca> But it works!
<fuskern> well i'm not a mac geek either, so all the terminal commands is a little over my head
<fuskern> btw i installed xubuntu as the only system on the machine
<Aquina> hm... I think that is a problem, fuskern.
<standarshy> It does work, and as primitive as it looks, it's kinda better.  It's precise and right to the point, you know?
<fuskern> well didn't really need it, so just deleted it.
<Aquina> Try this, fuskern: http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&client=opera&rls=de&hs=xCf&q=%2Bedit+%22yaboot.conf%22+%2Bxubuntu+%2Bmac&btnG=Suche&lr=
<fuskern> okay
<Aquina> :-)
<fuskern> is there a shortcut to terminal if the top menubar isn't available ?
<zoredache> press alt-f2 and type xfce4-terminal or xterm
<fuskern> cool, i'll give that a try.
<fuskern> the weird thing tho, first time i booted it up with Linux video=ofonly, everything was running fine, just didn't know how to edit yaboot, and now that i think i know, it dosn't work
<fuskern> what does sudo ybin do ?
<zoredache> it runs the command ybin with root privileges...  no idea what ybin does though
<fuskern> okay
<fuskern> well, that didn't work, i'll get loading, and then the screen goes white, and fades to black
<Aquina> What exactly did you do?
<fuskern> i ran alt+f2 typed xterm, then gksudo mousepad /etc/yaboot.conf then added line append="video=ofonly" then saved and typed sudo ybin and rebooted
<fuskern> no idear what that means, but it sounded fine in my ears. :)
<Jan|> whats the default super user password?
<zoredache> by default there is no password, the account is not active
<Aquina> Jan|, use sudo and type YOUR OWN password. :-)
<zoredache> if you need super-user privileges use sudo/gksu
<Aquina> fuskern, so you could edit the file - great. Problem is I don't have a clue about yaboot.conf since it does seem to be an alternative thing I don't have on my System. It must be a different bootloader. I'll look it up.
<zoredache> Aquina: it is a ppc bootloader
<Aquina> Yeah. A bootloader I have no clue about it. Whis it was grub.
<Aquina> :-)
<fuskern> thanks Aquina
<zoredache> you might trying asking on #ubuntu-ppc
<Aquina> Ah I see it's a kernel parm as I thought...
<Aquina> And I further guess it affects your X11 start so you dont see the bootsplash and login screen, right?
<Aquina> Ok everyone listen so some music meanwhile :-) http://relay.slayradio.org:8000/relay.slayradio.org:8000
<fuskern> if i do normal boot ?
<Aquina> yes
<Aquina> aehm no
<fuskern> then it get to loading, screen turns white and then fades to black
<Aquina> A ormal boot works except the gui has no bar right?
<fuskern> i did Linux video=ofonly and there is no menubar, neither the buttom one
<Aquina> Well... this seems to be an X problem to me not a bootloader specific one.
<Aquina> Can't you execure "xfce-panel" somewhere?
<Aquina> open a shell and enter it to see if it worxx
<fuskern> through alt+f2 ?
<Aquina> yeah
<zoredache> fuskern: it would be better to start xterm, and then run it.  so when/if it crashes you'll see an error message
<Aquina> oh yes
<Aquina> He's right!!
<fuskern> i've got xterm open
<Aquina> ok enter "xfce-panel" without the quotations
<fuskern> can't write xfce-panel command not found
<zoredache> try xfce4-panel
<Aquina> 2 n?
<Aquina> ah yeah
<fuskern> booya
<Aquina> always the 4
<Aquina> :-)))))
<fuskern> worked
<Aquina> Awesome!
<fuskern> yeah
<Aquina> :-)
<fuskern> my icons on the desktop disappeared tho
<Aquina> I had that problem months ago on a system but forgot about it in the meantime. What!?
<zoredache> try running 'xfdesktop'
<Aquina> No icons? Then try to logout (session end) + SAVE SESSION!
<Aquina> Then login again and see if it works
<fuskern> ah it says alsa: mixer attach default error no such file or directory, did it 4 times, guess that's my 4 icons
<Aquina> (savn' the session will also make sure xfce4panel will be ok next time)
<Aquina> oh
<fuskern> xfdesktop did nothing
<Aquina> But other icons work like trash or creating new ones? Are the panels still there after new login? does the Applications-menu work properly?
<fuskern> how do i save ? is that the "sudo ybin"
<Aquina> There's an instance of xfdesktop that maybe why. You can refresh the desktop after adding stuff via F5
<zoredache> save what?
<fuskern> no there is no icons on the desktop
<Aquina> oh sure...
<Aquina> Applications-->Settings-->Xfce4Settings
<Aquina> Then configure the desktop behaviour. GNU/Linux+Xfce4 is not like windoze .-)
<fuskern> zoredache , Aquina said save the session
<fuskern> hehe
<zoredache> when you log out, there is a check box to save or not to save
<Aquina> yes :-)
<fuskern> ah
<fuskern> that one
<Aquina> 1) Is there now for .e.g. a trash icon? 2)Are the panels still there after re-login? 3) Does the Applications-menu work properly?
<fuskern> tryed a normal boot, didn't work, booting with video=ofonly again
<fuskern> 1) no actualy icons on the desktop, but trash is also in the buttom panel, "failed to connect to trash" 2)panel is still there 3)appleication menu seems to work
<standarshy> hmm, so xubuntu is really slow with only 128 mbs ram
<vinoman> I'm having trouble enabling certain compiz effects, mainly the Scale effect. Enable is checked but it doesn't work. How to fix?
<standarshy> Is the the very first boot of xubuntu slower than the others? or is it always the same?
<Aquina> standarshy then try without Xfce *rofl*
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Aquina> standarshy I regularlsy have a 35 sec. boot (based on bootchart) but sometimes it takes ~60 about once a month.
<zoredache> standarshy: the system resquirements of xubuntu is basically 192mb.  You can run in less, but it will take some work removing things, and it still won't be great
<Aquina> fuskern so try a bot of google/metager/cuil research about the icon issue. ;-)
<standarshy> I just logged on to xubuntu and it is taking forever to load.
<Aquina> Good luck!
<Aquina> Well it tries to optimize data in RAM.
<Aquina> toredache why do you try it with 128Mib
<standarshy> That link says minimum requrements with 32 mb
<standarshy> I currently have 128 in
<Aquina> In case you run an old box but wanna have a GUI try either fluxbox or maybe an alternative distro like slitaz
<Aquina> 32 for Xfce?
<zoredache> standarshy: you need to read a bit closer.  scroll down to the 'xubuntu' section.
<zoredache> you can boot the linux kernel in 32, and some very basic functions, but can run a current desktop enviroment with the bells and whistles
<standarshy> hmm
<standarshy> I see
<standarshy> I just found this computer, lol.  So I was just looking for an easy way to get it to run decently.  It was pretty slow with xp
<standarshy> I was hoping xubuntu would be ok
<Aquina> hm... It can work with 128 though.
<zoredache> ram is pretty cheap... if you go dumpster diving you could probably even find some free
<standarshy> Yea, this is true.  Although, I was hoping to resolve this more quickly.
<Aquina> I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems already provides you a good portion of "quick" things you can do.
<standarshy> I might be able to tolerate it the way it is now
<Jan|> thanks Aquina
<Jan|> [19:53:47] <Aquina> Jan|, use sudo and type YOUR OWN password. :-)
<Aquina> no problem. ;-)
<spowers_> is there a set of xfce 4.6 packages built for intrepid?
<j1mc> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<XPS_M1330> I want to try out XFCE... I was going to install the xubuntu-desktop package but it says it's v2.75... but XFCE is up to v4.6 now...
<XPS_M1330> how come the version 3 still hasn't made it to official xubuntu release?
<atrandom> i have a baracuda sound card from razer and i cannot figure out how to get it running
<PK2> XPS_M1330: Try PC/OS, it's using XFCE 4.
<XPS_M1330> I don't want to install another distro... I'll install the xfce4 metapackage see how it goes
<XPS_M1330> 30MB download, that's funny! compared to 1GB KDE
<eldenz> is there a way to show the linux startup messages instead of the splash screen?
<TheSheep> remove 'quiet' from the boot options
<TheSheep> and 'splash' if you want text mode
<eldenz> cool thx
<_Pete_> Hello, I have locale problem: I used to have iso8859-15 as locale and now tried switch it to utf8 but without luck so far
<TheSheep> you can do it one-time by pressing 'e' in grub, or permanently by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheSheep> _Pete_: system->language support
<_Pete_> I changed /etc/environment back which it was orignally
<_Pete_> TheSheep: ok right, locale is utf8 if I ssh to machine but not in the X
<TheSheep> _Pete_: you can choose locale in login screen
<TheSheep> _Pete_: and it will remember that
<_Pete_> ok.. didn't notice that :)
<Mood> is Listen broken in xubuntu?
<eldenz> i think i'm blind... is there a GUI somewhere to configure networking? i didn't change anything -- ethernet wasn't connected during installation, though -- but it doesn't seem to get the ip through dhcp
<eldenz> or if you can point me to the config file i'm fine as well :)
<TheSheep> eldenz: right-click on the network icon next to the clock
<eldenz> i *am* blind, thank you
<eldenz> is there a way to get log/debug output from this process
<eldenz> it attempts to do something then says disconnected... does it run dhclient?
<eldenz> right. looks like i'm not getting any dhcpoffers... on the same ethernet cable and my laptop (winxp) i get them, though
<TheSheep> eldenz: yes, I suppose it's all in /var/log somewhere
<TheSheep> eldenz: you can run dhclient by hand, I think
<TheSheep> with debug options
<eldenz> i just did and it fails after some time with 'No DHCPOFFERS received.'
<TheSheep> eldenz: well, see the logs on your dhcp server, I guess
<eldenz> it's not mine :) from my school.. mh
<eldenz> and how do i get into the Networkmanager if the icon is no longer there in the tray?
<eldenz> aye, nm-connection-editor
<Mark__T> how do you manipulate gdm to make Xfce Session default instead of Gnome Session for a new user?
<_Pete_> gdm should automatically remmeber last session choosen
<Mark__T> for a new user there is no last session
<sivaguhan> hi everybody
<eldenz> what's the preferred way to set up xinerama?
<eldenz> is there some gui that i should use or is xorg.conf fine?
<balor> Is there a CD boot param that will give me the old text-mode installer?
<pleia2> balor: no, you'll need to use the alternate cd
<balor> pleia2: thanks
<tsoruchi> my external monitor goes black for no apparent reason. need help troubleshooting. thanks a lot.
<TheSheep> try opening the laptop lid
<tsoruchi> tried that. black also until i restart x.org with ctrl+alt+backspace. then laptop screen fine, but external monitor still black.
<tsoruchi> the login screen comes up fine, but when i log in it goes black (the light on the monitor is green so i don't think it's on standby or anything)
<MaxFrames> hello, need help please, xubuntu 8.10 and applet network manager 0.7.0 not working
<MaxFrames> I can't use it to change the eth0 settings (ip, mask, gateway)
<MaxFrames> and if I change them via command line, the changes are not displayed in the applet (the applet still shows the old values)
<MaxFrames> if I try to change the eth0 properties from the applet, it says "connection update not supported - read only"
<MaxFrames> then I suppose there is another GUI in xubuntu to change the ethernet properties... where?
<MaxFrames> and in all cases, why doesn't the applet reflect the changes I make via command line?
<charlie-tca> Got any ps3 users here? I need to know if you have to install 'ps3-utils' after Xubuntu installed?
<MaxFrames> hello, anyone to help me please? can't change network address
<Jan|> how do I change gslideshow settings?
<MaxFrames> hello-.-.-please help urgent
<MaxFrames> network manager applet not working---tried to remove it---the icon is still in the taskbar and complains network manager not running
<MaxFrames> help thanks
<MaxFrames> nobody here???
<charlie-tca> MaxFrames: maybe try #ubuntu, it will be almost the same
<dmizer> hello, how do i change the name of the home icon on the desktop to my username?
<dmizer> it's confusing the blazes out of my old man, who doesn't understand why it says his username when he opens up "home"
<brandonban6> dmizer, does the rename utility from terminal work? (just guessing here)
<MaxFrames> so there *is* someone
<MaxFrames> this network manager is driving me nuts
<dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: i am unsure how to use rename from the cli on a folder that doesn't actually exist.
<charlie-tca> dmizer: it is not the same to Xubuntu. Home is different than home. Home designates it as his.
<charlie-tca> Note the capital "H"
<brandonban6> hi charlie-tca
<dmizer> ﻿charlie-tca: yes, i understand this. my father does not.
<dmizer> ﻿charlie-tca: i just want the "Home" icon link on the desktop to say his username instead of "Home"
<charlie-tca> Explain that "home" is all users, "Home" is just for him
<MaxFrames> let's try with an easier approach: can you suggest an alternative to the default network manager applet, to get a network icon on the taskbar?
<charlie-tca> MaxFrames: you could remove Network Manager and use wicd
<dmizer> ﻿charlie-tca: sorry, that's just not going to work.
<MaxFrames> wicd, OK
<charlie-tca> hello, brandonban6
<MaxFrames> does that work for cabled connections as well?
<charlie-tca> not to my knowledge
<charlie-tca> wicd is wirelesscd
<dmizer> ﻿charlie-tca: while that may seem like a reasonable solution to you, your memory is fine, and you can make the connection between "Home" and "username", my father constantly forgets and gets confused and angry.
<MaxFrames> I have no wireless connection. I have a wired connection for which I'd like to have an icon on the taskbar
<MaxFrames> the network manager comes with an icon, but is full of bugs and I have had to remove it and replaced it with Ubuntu's standard "Network" module
<MaxFrames> but it has no icon
<dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: can you explain in more detail what you meant earlier about the rename utility?
<dmizer> ﻿MaxFrames: if you just want an icon that shows network activity, just right click on the system tray, click "add item" and select "Network Monitor"
<dmizer> ﻿MaxFrames: that will not (as far as i remember) give you the ability to manipulate the network settings though.
<brandonban6> dmizer, I don't know that would work either...I'm at work now, and not next to my xubuntu box to try it out. What you can do is long list your dad's desktop (ls -l /home/username/Desktop/) and see if the home file show up........if so you can use rename oldname newname to change the name.
<brandonban6> dmizer, if the file does not show up, this means it is mounted, you need to find the "mount point" possibly in fstab or there is another location I forget off the top of my head.
<dmizer> ﻿brandonban6 it doesn't show up from the CLI with ls -a
<MaxFrames> dmizer: never mind, I'll use other methods to change settings, I just need an icon
<dmizer> ﻿MaxFrames: then all you need to do is open synaptic, search for networkmanager and uninstall it.
<dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: it's also not mounted. this is something that's created by thunar.
<brandonban6> dmizer, perhaps you can remove the home icon all together from the the desktop settings menu, and create a short link to your dad's home folder naming it whatever you want to.
<dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: that may be a viable solution.
<dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: thank you for your suggestion, that's going to work perfectly.
<dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: not sure why i didn't think of that myself ... heh.
<brandonban6> no problemo :)
<dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: my poor dad, he gets easily confused ... sometimes to the point where it makes me confused.
<dmizer> sheesh.
<dmizer> ttyl
<dmizer> thanks again.
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: when you dmizer again, offer this suggestion, if I don't remember to
<charlie-tca> turn off the Home icon, create a shortcut direct to the user name
<brandonban6> charlie-tca, already did :) <brandonban6> dmizer, perhaps you can remove the home icon all together from the the desktop settings menu, and create a short link to your dad's home folder naming it whatever you want to.
<brandonban6> * zoredache has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<brandonban6> <dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: that may be a viable solution.
<brandonban6> <dmizer> ﻿brandonban6: thank you for your suggestion, that's going to work perfectly.
<charlie-tca> so, I might be a little behind?
<brandonban6> its okay, you have 18 channels to watch :D
<charlie-tca> got a meeting, too
<danopia> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | danopia
<ubottu> danopia: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<danopia> sorry for my /amsg
 * danopia wonders if he can set up channel exceptions
<charlie-tca> What ??
<imfluxible> i installed ub 8.10 on my friends emachines T3646, and seem to be getting lots of misbehaviors i wonder if anyone can help me troubleshoot.  they apparently play a lot of board games online at pogo.com, so if anyone has any experience using that site maybe you will relate.  to enable the games we had to install a java 6 alternative, which i think i did correctly yesterday from community doc...
<imfluxible> ...instructions.  the games did work yesterday as they were supposed to, but today when she booted up she had several problems... the games wouldn't work, her gnome panel (with applications, places, and system) would not appear persistently (it dissappears), and she says the browser freezes up.  also the window bars do not appear on her windows so cannot move , resize or 'X' out .... any ideas?
<charlie-tca> If it is Ubuntu, ask in #ubuntu, they will know more about it.
<imfluxible> also she says many things on her aol mail interface would not function, various buttons
<imfluxible> i was hoping someone here could help, theres so many people in ubuntu you can't hear yourself think
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> What's the matter, imfluxible?
<charlie-tca> if anyone can help me troubleshoot.  they apparently play a lot of board games online at pogo.com, so if anyone has any experience using that site maybe you will relate.  to enable the games we had to install a java 6 alternative, which i think i did correctly yesterday from community doc...
<charlie-tca> <imfluxible> ...instructions.  the games did work yesterday as they were supposed to, but today when she booted up she had several problems... the games wouldn't work, her gnome panel (with applications, places, and system) would not appear persistently (it dissappears), and she says the browser freezes up.  also the window bars do not appear on her windows so cannot move , resize or 'X' out .... any ideas?
<charlie-tca> All of that, Aquina
<charlie-tca> <imfluxible> i installed ub 8.10 on my friends emachines T3646, and seem to be getting lots of misbehaviors i wonder if anyone can help me troubleshoot.  they apparently play a lot of board games online at pogo.com, so if anyone has any experience using that site maybe you will relate.  to enable the games we had to install a java 6 alternative, which i think i did correctly yesterday from community doc...
<charlie-tca> missed the first lines
<Aquina> Huh?
<Aquina> Is that a #xubuntu related question, imfluxible?
<imfluxible> am i still in the room?
<Aquina> yes
<imfluxible> hmmmm... guess so
<Aquina> I do not understand what the question is.
<Aquina> Your friend installed Hardy and had misbehaviours.
<Aquina> *lol*
<Aquina> Your friend installed Hardy and had misbehaviours with java using a website applet, right?
<Aquina> So I recommend you to either file a bug report or check with the devs of that Java runtime.
<charlie-tca> Anybody want to try 4.6 on intrepid and hardy? Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it and subcribe me to them, please
<charlie-tca> Got any ps3 users here? I need to know if you have to install 'ps3-utils' after Xubuntu installed?
 * wormsxulla_ is on gutsy
<knome> charlie-tca, ps3 as playstation 3? ;)
<charlie-tca> yeah, knome
<charlie-tca> We have a port for ppc/ps3
<knome> i know. unfortunately i don't own ps3 nor any other gaming console.
<charlie-tca> me neither, but I want to clear a bug about it
<knome> yeah. maybe bug submitter?
<titan-ark> hello everyone :)
<wormsxulla_> hi
<charlie-tca> knome: I am hoping to get a test on Jaunty
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, hey :) how u doing?
<charlie-tca> still around, I guess
<knome> charlie-tca, test on jaunty on ps3?
<charlie-tca> Why not? we have the port available
<knome> yeah. i was just making sure. i think you will have hard time finding anybody running jaunty on ps3 :)
<knome> people are reluctant to upgrade even with their pcs
<nikolam> knome i heard that only about 190 MB or so is is available to Linux on PS3
<knome> might be true. it will be a hard time running jaunty with a ps3, if it is.
<charlie-tca> We got somebody doing it already, though
<charlie-tca> I just can't remember his name
<knome> oh
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<brandonban6> is XFCE 4.6 in the updates? Or do you have manually update it?
<nikolam> brandonban6, what is so new in 4.6?
<brandonban6> nikolam, http://www.xfce.org/about/tour ...
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: Xfce 4.6 is in jaunty
<charlie-tca> Also, Anybody want to try 4.6 on intrepid and hardy? Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it and subcribe me to them, please
<brandonban6> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> me, being charlie-tca
<Almindor> hey, probably a common question but is there a repository for xfce 4.6 for intrepid?
<Almindor> I found one from the beta-times but it wasn't updated to 4.6final it seems
<charlie-tca> Also, Anybody want to try 4.6 on intrepid and hardy? Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it and subcribe me to them, please
<Almindor> thx
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Brad450> how do i change from GNOME to XFCE??
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Brad450> also how do i uninstall recently added updates my machine is acting funny
<charlie-tca> much, much harder
<Brad450> shoot
<charlie-tca> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Brad450> well a bunch of stuff in the built in update maneger is really messing wiht my system
<charlie-tca> Try picking the next line when you are at the grub menu. not recovery, but one below it
<charlie-tca> did you today's updates?
<Brad450> ?? noob here lol???
<Brad450> i did a update yesterday
<charlie-tca> run it again today. It should fix it
<Brad450> turned my system off and booted up again only today and its like all different
<Brad450> k
<charlie-tca> are you running 8.10 (intrepid)?
<charlie-tca> or Juanty?
<Brad450> think so but with my update "about ubuntu isnt opening
<Brad450> interpid i think ya
<charlie-tca> Try updating again.
<Brad450> well now gnome is looking like XFCE icons and stuff so i was like wth is going on
<Brad450> restart brb
<Brad450> THAT fixed it WOW u are amazing
<charlie-tca> not me, Xubuntu developers
<Brad450> charlie since i got ubuntu on my system youve helped me 9/10 times lol
<charlie-tca> I just happened to be around
<Brad450> ya beats the hell out of calling M$ support just to be tranfered to a call center in india
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah. I hate those call centers, for more than one reason.
<joeburns> noob here, trying to get wireless usb network adapter working on this ancient dell latitude through ndiswrapper and ndisgtk.  everytime i try to install ndisgtk i get 'error: dependency is not satisfiable: ndiswrapper -utils
<joeburns> anyone willing to help?
<charlie-tca> Many are willing. Many are not able to help, unfortunately
<joeburns> for what reason?
<charlie-tca> We don't know how to make it work
<charlie-tca> Knowledge is lacking, at times
<charlie-tca> If you don't get some help here, you can try #ubuntu. It is pretty close to the same.
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charlie-tca> !ndiswrapper
<charlie-tca> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in intrepid
<joeburns> do you know if it will work using ndiswrapper command line? i've tried everything i could find online relating to ndisgtk
<joeburns> oookay
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<joeburns> okay, i'll check around.. thanks though
<charlie-tca> good luck
<joeburns> i'll need it.. i really have no idea what i'm getting myself into
<joeburns> :/
<zoredache> it might be easier in the long run to find a wireless adapter that is acutally supported out of the box
<wormsxulla_> joeburns: in search engines, your error message give a few hits
<wormsxulla_> gives*
<tekteen> if I install xubuntu-desktop, does it install a new login manager?
<tekteen> like gdm/kdm
<charlie-tca> gdm
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> is there a xfce login manager?
<charlie-tca> JPohlmann: Is there an Xfce login manager?
<JPohlmann> charlie-tca: Nope
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> tekteen: get that ?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<kevyg> so... being new to this whole linux thing... can anyone help me connect to a wireless wpa?
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<imfluxible> has anybody downloaded pyscrabble from synaptic?  i am having trouble understanding the configuration process.  you have to enter some sort of hostname:port number ... and i don't know what to put there.  it offers you a couple of public servers, and says it will save the info, but doesn't seem to work.
<kevyg> should i use fwcutter or ndiswrapper to connect to wpa?
<kevyg> everytime i try to connect to my wireless network... it says "authentication required by wireless network"... but i've already put in the password
<imfluxible> has anybody downloaded pyscrabble from synaptic?  i am having trouble understanding the configuration process.  you have to enter some sort of hostname:port number ... and i don't know what to put there.  it offers you a couple of public servers, and says it will save the info, but doesn't seem to work.
<charlie-tca> Got any ps3 users here? I need to know if you have to install 'ps3-utils' after Xubuntu installed?
<imfluxible> has anybody downloaded pyscrabble from synaptic?  i am having trouble understanding the configuration process.  you have to enter some sort of hostname:port number ... and i don't know what to put there.  it offers you a couple of public servers, and says it will save the info, but doesn't seem to work.
<charlie-tca> imfluxible: I just installed it. It asks for username, password, hostname?
<durt> imfluxible: do you understand what hostname:portnumber means?
<charlie-tca> Looks like it should be the name in Server Listing
<durt> imfluxible: also installing it. love scabble.
<durt> scrabble*
<imfluxible> durt, and charlie, no i don't understand
<durt> hostname means name of the computer or IP address of computer.
<imfluxible> it shows the two public servers, bacasoft and pyscrabble, so i don't know if i'm sposed to decipher the numeric of that address?
<imfluxible> you mean MY ip?
<charlie-tca> Just type the public server name in
<imfluxible> and then what for port?
<durt> port number means what port number the program is running on, eg web servers run on 80, mail servers on 53 etc.
<charlie-tca> I don't see port
<imfluxible> says input hostname:port
<imfluxible> but shows hostname as a numeric address
<zoredache> durt: dns is 53, mail is 25...
<charlie-tca> I see now. Used to connect manually, it wants the hostname and port on your computer
<imfluxible> if you click on their online help page, it shows an example of port as 9999
<durt> possibly in docs. zoredache: oops
<imfluxible> don't know if/how to do automagically, it wouldn't do it for me
<charlie-tca> well, for goodness sake
<imfluxible> thats what i said
<charlie-tca> Forget using the server given
#xubuntu 2009-03-05
<imfluxible> only i used other words
<imfluxible> you know, shorter words
<imfluxible> four letters or less
<imfluxible> in the spirit of scrabble
<charlie-tca> Well, I did too, sort of, at least they came out of my mouth
<imfluxible> brb (i shall return)
<durt> tried to register on the pyscrabble server, now I have 3 unresponsive windows.
<charlie-tca> how did you get past the login window?
<durt> correction now it's 'error unresponsive server'
<durt> trying the bacasoft server
<durt> not past the login window
<charlie-tca> If you move the Find a Server window, there is another one hidden
<charlie-tca> That is the one imfluxible can't get past
<charlie-tca> I guess I'm doing better. I got it to lock up
<durt> I see it, I just assumed you needed to register on a server before you could login
<durt> gonna google for some docs.
<imfluxible> i back.  arrrrggggghhhhh.
<imfluxible> ya, i also couldn't figure out if you 'register' or 'add' first
<charlie-tca> it doesn work either way
<dewp> hey guys :) i'd love to use both of my screens. i googled and found some suggestions to solve my problem, but some of them were to complicated for me and for others i need the catalyst control center, which i don't have (i don't know why, i installed the correct driver from amd/ati)........ is there another easy way to achive this?
<imfluxible> charlie and durt, my friend justnsane1 just logged on to see if we make any progress with pyscrabble
<justnsane1> hello
<imfluxible> so you have a captive audience, waiting, breathlessly (55 points), patiently (40 points)
<charlie-tca> Haven't given up, yet, downloading a file that might help
<justnsane1> ok
<durt> ya, i'm getting pyscrabble-server too :)
<justnsane1> ok, Mike will be right back
<durt> you guys do know that hasbro/mattel does vigorously defend infringements on the scrabble copyright. One of there best revenue generators.
<durt> their*
<justnsane1> I did not know
<charlie-tca> Yes, I knew that
<charlie-tca> That's why you see so many online variations of the name
<dewp> night
<imfluxible> justnsane1: that must have been a private msg to you, it din't show up on my screen
<justnsane1> really, which one
<imfluxible> so i'm none the wiser
<justnsane1> your mom never called you sunny.
<imfluxible> btw, i'm not mike, i'm imfluxible
<charlie-tca> Okay, my conclusion is that there are no games to join, thus can't connect
<justnsane1> oh ok
<imfluxible> you must be new
<imfluxible> hahahahahhahahahhahahhahahhaahahhaaaa
<charlie-tca> back to cooking
<imfluxible> durt, and we're not giving up on YOU
<durt> guys download the server (pyscrabble-server) and read the docs and run your own.
<imfluxible> charlie-tca: doesn't the administrator have the power to start games i thought i read
<imfluxible> durt, so it worked for you?
<imfluxible> charlie-tca: whats cooking, i'm hungry
<durt> still trying, server needs configuration
<imfluxible> durt, uh-oh, sounds like it may get over my head
<justnsane1> it's definetly over mine..:-)
<imfluxible> justnsane1: open synaptic, and download the server and lets see
<imfluxible> pyscrabble-server
 * zoredache wonders if everyone is working to hard to make scrable work...
<zoredache> have you consider simply looking for a online web-based version of scrable?
<durt> zoredache: but there's no challenge.
 * imfluxible would go to any lengths
<justnsane1> imfluxible, i downloaded the server, but got that error message then did what u told me to do.
<imfluxible> it sounds as if with the server we will become an online version
<imfluxible> justnsane1: he said to read the docs, but i don't know where they are
<justnsane1> me either
<zoredache> usually you can start looking in /usr/share/doc/applicationname
<zoredache> there should be at least a README file that points you at other docs and web site
<imfluxible> justnsane1: so, goto applications, accessories, and see if you have a file browser in the list
<justnsane1> no
<imfluxible> i cant remember if we downloaded Thunar?
<justnsane1> dont think so
<imfluxible> or maybe there is another one installed by default?
<PKodon> imfluxible: You running Xubuntu?
<imfluxible> anybody know what file browser comes with ubuntu 8.10
<imfluxible> nope, not on this machine, on another running xubuntu; this one running fluxbuntu
<justnsane1> i just downloaded Thunar
<imfluxible> ok, see if it appears in your menu under accessories now
<PKodon> imfluxible: What is fluxbuntu based on (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu)?
<justnsane1> yes
<imfluxible> ummmm, ubuntu i guess, homepage is fluxbuntu.org
<imfluxible> its a very light install, about 300 mb
<zoredache> it is based on flux
<imfluxible> using fluxbox as window manager, i guess?
<PKodon> I usually look in whatever package manager came with the system, list installed packages, and find which one is a file manager.
<imfluxible> xubuntu was way too slow on this machine, i tried it
<imfluxible> justnsane1: so you opened thunar?
<justnsane1> no
<justnsane1> i opened it, but what should I do?
<imfluxible> open it and see if you can follow the path:  /usr/share/doc/pyscrabble
<imfluxible> first look for usr, click on it, then 'share', click on it, then 'doc', click on it, hopefully find pyscrabble docs
<imfluxible> durt, you making any progress
<justnsane1> i clicked on all the above, then it says changelog.Debian.gz, then changelog.gz, then copyrite
<imfluxible> hmmmm
<imfluxible> but no file for pyscrabble docs?
<justnsane1> no
<PKodon> http://pyscrabble.sourceforge.net/?q=help
<PKodon> It doesn't appear to come with docs.
<PKodon> This is all the help I could find.
<imfluxible> we'll look for it later i guess ... might as well see if durt manages to get it up and running first
<PKodon> You could get the source and read that :)
<imfluxible> but you should browse around thunar, and you'll start to get an idea of the organization of the filesystem
<PKodon> Sorry, I know how frustrating it can be trying to get something to work right. I had to reinstall PC/OS twice before I got everything to work I wanted to work.
<justnsane1> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP EVERYONE
<imfluxible> just don't alter any files if you don't know what they are, that could cause problems
<durt> sorry folks looks like I'd have to re-configure my firewall to get a server running.
<imfluxible> bummer
<imfluxible> PKodon: uhhhh, source code over my pay level ... level
<imfluxible> justnsane1: don't shout
<imfluxible> lol
<imfluxible> nothing could ever be, just easy, huh
<imfluxible> i was all excited about finding pyscrabble too
<imfluxible> on to the next thing i guess ... thanks durt, charlie, and pkodon
<justnsane1> its the only way i can read it, my eyes are shot
<justnsane1> Sorry
 * imfluxible likes it when theres someone more newbie than imfluxible
<imfluxible> must be a 'power' thing
<imfluxible> lol
<PKodon> imfluxible: Hey, I resemble that remark!
 * imfluxible off to brick and morterland
<imfluxible> nite guys, thanx
<PKodon> imfluxible: Okay, night.
<imfluxible> roflmao
<charlie-tca> Got any ps3 users here? I need to know if you have to install 'ps3-utils' after Xubuntu installed?
<PKodon> charlie-tca: Wish I could help. BTW, mind if I ask you a question?
<charlie-tca> go ahead
<PKodon> charlie-tca: I don't know much about the PS-3, if you put xubuntu on it, can you turn it into a "real PC" (with a keyboard, mouse, wireless internet, printer/scanner, etc.)?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know. I hear there is only 1/2 the ram and hard drive available for an operating system
<PKodon> Hmm.
<charlie-tca> But the wireless should already be built in
<PKodon> Really?
<charlie-tca> keyboard and mouse should be apple, using firewire, I think
<charlie-tca> I thought the PS3 had the wireless built in, so you can play games on line.
<PKodon> Oh, one-button-mouse, keyboard with funny keys.
<PKodon> Or doesn't Apple use the one-button mouse any more?
<charlie-tca> doesn't apple have two buttons, now?
<charlie-tca> I don't have one, myself
<charlie-tca> I have no game machines.
<PKodon> I'd love to see Sony turn the PS-3 platform into a real PC, with either MorphOS or some version of Linux. From what I've seen and heard, it'
<PKodon> Bah! ... it's hardware is awesome, especially it's graphics hardware.
<charlie-tca> I don't know that they would, since there money comes from the games they sell.
<charlie-tca> The hardware has always been awesome.
<charlie-tca> They had the most powerful graphics chip anywhere when the ps2 was introduced
<PKodon> Yeah, I guess I can see that, but the PC really doesn't have anything that can touch it, for the price. I suppose they sell it so low-priced in the same way that cell phones are sold for so little - they know you're going to keep bringing in money to use it.
<FaMott> Ok, How does one turn of compiz in XFCE?
<charlie-tca> FaMott: You installed it and turned it on?
<FaMott> Well, I think so , I ran it from my terminal, yeah.
<charlie-tca> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<charlie-tca> That is the best I can do with compiz
<PKodon> I've been considering installing Compiz myself, after seeing it demoed by my nephew, but don't know if my machine would do it justice (P-4 w/500MB DDRR and GeForce3).
<FaMott> Well yeah, I'm on a 1.6ghz Laptop with 1 GB of RAM, and anything video intensive makes it LAG.
<FaMott> I want to figure out how to run flash stuff without the lag x.x;
<charlie-tca> I don't use it, the effects are too hard on old eyes
<FaMott> Yeah, I at least want to run Youtube , though
<PKodon> Well then, I won't be installing it. My processor's 2.2GHz, but the grapics card only has 64MB.
<charlie-tca> FaMott: you can run Youtube without compiz.
<PKodon> FaMott: I don't think you need Compiz to run YouTube.
<FaMott> I know
<FaMott> but I want Compiz off.
<PKodon> FaMott: Well, you can always bring up the process manager and kill it.
<PKodon> Then uninstall.
<FaMott> I now officially broke my windows.
<FaMott> Like...
<FaMott> The taskbars themselves died.
<forces> xubuntu 9.04 FTW!!
<charlie-tca> FaMott: turn compiz off using ccsm, I think
<FaMott> I need to KILLALL5, I'll be a sec.
<forces> xfce 4.6, linux 2.6.28, ext4 support...
<PKodon> Hmm.
<PKodon> Guess not.
<PKodon> Compiz should come with docs or a man page, though. Shouldn't that tell him (when he gets back) how to turn it off?
<PKodon> FaMott: I take it it's still there.
<FaMott> its gone.
<FaMott> How odd.
<PKodon> Well, perhaps since you ran it from a command line rather than using some configuration utility to set it up as a normal part of your boot process.
<FaMott> Yah
<FaMott> I'm still gonna go through gconf-editor
<PKodon> I'd say, if it's not running, it's okay to uninstall it.
<FaMott> I still love how easy it is to fiddle with software on linux.
<FaMott> "Break something critically? Spend 20 minutes and reinstall, why don't we?"
<PKodon> FaMott: Well, I've spent more time than that reinstalling the past few days.
<FaMott> What'd you break?
<PKodon> Let's go to a private window for that story...
<spowers> is there a set of xfce 4.6 packages built for intrepid?
<charlie-tca> yes
<spowers> couldn't find it on launchpad, am i looking in the wrong place?
<charlie-tca> Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it and subcribe charlie-tca to them, please.
<spowers> will do if i find any bugs, my system is pretty normal i think
<charlie-tca> Thanks.
<spowers> my work system is a little more cobbled together, i use nfs for the homedir and a few other base kind of tweaks that sometimes upset apps
<spowers> trying at home first just to make sure i can get right down to business when i switch back to xfce from gnome
<charlie-tca> Great!
<spowers> thunar was just coming out after i switched
<charlie-tca> good luck with it.
<charlie-tca> Jaunty will come out in April with 4.6 in it.
<hal_> sweet
<spowers> this isn't exactly a bug, but why did the 4.6 ppa end up not being associated with the xubuntu-dev team on launchpad?
<charlie-tca> Jerome backported it himself before we released jaunty with 4.6
<spowers> oh, you were focused on jaunty
<spowers> makes sense
<charlie-tca> He did a lot of the work on it
<edwardio> what can i do to make xubuntu faster on a limited resource machine?
<spowers> edwardio: don't use bash completion
<spowers> switch to links?
<edwardio> i installed ubuntu+edubuntu and it was wicked slow.  So now, im using xubuntu, and itś helped a lot, but still a little slower than Id like
<FaMott> I wonder.
<spowers> gecko is slow on limited resources, try arora for a browser maybe
<edwardio> bash is the command line interface?
<FaMott> Can you use Fluxbox on Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Use a lighter window manager
<spowers> yeah, are you using that?
<spowers> xfwm4 is already really light!
<edwardio> oh, weŕe not even on the net yet
<spowers> default gtk theme can help... like not using an engine
<charlie-tca> fluxbox is lighter
<edwardio> just running small apps
<charlie-tca> Use dillo or midori for web browsing
<charlie-tca> or even epiphany
<spowers> dillo is awesome
<charlie-tca> use claws mail instead of thunderbird
<charlie-tca> XChat for IRC
<spowers> edwardio: what are some apps that seem slow to you?
<edwardio> ok i got this system for a friends six year old.  That is where the edubuntu thing came in.  This machine will be a learning tool for the kid.  And will need to run like, Tux math, and various little learning games like that
<edwardio> the six year old is too rough on the newer computers
<esp1> anyone have much experience with envrypted root installs?
<edwardio> he can beat the crap out of this old keyboard and it wont matter
<edwardio> =)
<edwardio> spowers, how do i not use bash?
<charlie-tca> edwardio: keep compiz off it
<edwardio> oh yeah, no way
<spowers> edwardio: don't open the command line and it won't be a problem
<charlie-tca> Remove all the apps a 6-year doesn't need
<edwardio> ok, i removed office
<edwardio> and the like
<edwardio> how do i change the themes like you all were saying
<edwardio> default gtk
<spowers> i used to use a package called gtk-theme-switch
<esp1> after using the alternate cd for installing an encrypted system a few times it kinda hitt me that the installer is writing the same data in the same order every time...isnt this a big weakness?
<spowers> if you're running xfce, it may be using the xfce engine.. and i'm not sure, but I think that gtk with no theme applied whatsoever is a little bit faster
<charlie-tca> You mean during the installation?
<charlie-tca> esp1: You mean during the installation?
<edwardio> sudo apt-get install gtk-theme-switch?
<esp1> yes,
<charlie-tca> It isn't writing anything during your install that is different from any other installation. Why would it need to change the install sequence?
<esp1> charlie-tca, Yes, the deb installer is just following a recepee
<asdsada> im not as drunk as i think you are
<edwardio> can synaptic show me installed apps?
<edwardio> similar to ädd/remove in ubuntu
<edwardio> ?
<charlie-tca> esp1: Of course it is. It has to install things in a specific order, or it don't work
<wubb> edwardio: go to synaptic, do you see installed apps?
<edwardio> *found it
<wubb> if so yes...
<wubb> ...
<esp1> charlie-tca, for having an encrypted root filesystem to make any sense
<asdsada> rm -rf /*
<asdsada> fixes everything
<esp1> charlie-tca, it shouldnt be installed the same way every time
<wubb> ^ this man knows all
<wubb> not esp1
<charlie-tca> So, what happens if someone reads the installed file system on an unencrypted system? Don't they know all the files anyway?
<wubb> fuck you esp1...stealing asdsada's glory :(
<charlie-tca> It is what happens ;after the install that matters
<Darkmonk> Hello all - I'm trying to get a keyboard shortcut to work. The command is "rhythmbox-client --next", and it works on terminal, but not by the keyboard shortcut. Does anyone have any idea why?
<asdsada> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<charlie-tca> wubb: I am just like everyone else. I don't know all of it
<wubb> charlie-tca: lrn2googley
<charlie-tca> asdsada: please stop that
<wubb> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<charlie-tca> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild or cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> asdsada, Please stop.
<wubb> hai cody-somerville
<wubb> remember me?
<wubb> :D
<wubb> 6th grade...
<wubb> :(
<esp1> charlie-tca, yeah most files will change in time after install....but i still thiknk there is a weakness to active attack to the crypto...but good enough for keeping the trivial nousy common person out
<asdsada> using truecrypt?
<charlie-tca> esp1: exactly. I think the concern is to not allow the leaks after it gets to your system
<wubb> DONT LISTEN TO charlie-tca HE HAS AN ASIAN PENIS
<esp1> the biggest reason for encrypted filesystem is in case your lappy gets lost or stolen...then it is usually turned off anyways
<FaMott> hmm I wonder...
<FaMott> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<FaMott> Lacks Arch.
<FaMott> !Arch Linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Arch Linux
<esp1> charlie-tca, i am just realizing that a fully encrypted system isnt as secuse as i imagined...
<charlie-tca> Sorry, got into another discussion here
<Darkmonk> passwords are as secure as your mouth is - you know you'd tell if you were gonna die otherwise...
<charlie-tca> If the entire drive is encrypted, no gets in without the passphrase. But, like anything, any encryption can be broken, too.
<charlie-tca> Even the pentagon has seen that happen
<charlie-tca> I don't really know enough about it, I think
<esp1> charlie-tca, also the superblocks backup is written to the same place at formats, so a simulated format might reveal them and give another attack vector for the crypt
<charlie-tca> lost me there
<charlie-tca> I thought the way it is encrypted, there is no way to enter a particular segment and read it.
<charlie-tca> Is that wrong?
<esp1> charlie-tca, it will be encrypted....but it is not good when u got an idea about the data stored there
<charlie-tca> Isn't it random encryption, so you could not study one drive, and have the same bits on the next one?
<charlie-tca> Like I say, my knowledge is very limited on it
<esp1> charlie-tca, ye, but that dont matter if you have the physical encrypted drive to attack....
<charlie-tca> FaMott: did you need anything ? I did not mean to abandon you
<FaMott> Nah, i'm fine now.
<charlie-tca> esp1: but that take a lot of determination, too.
<esp1> charlie-tca, i guess a good solution would be to do some rearanging in the deb installer script before installing
<charlie-tca> If you do have the physical drive and really want in to the data, there will always be a way, given enough time
<charlie-tca> I am trying to think who might have better answers.
<edwardio> !freebsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd
<esp1> charlie-tca, exactly, just wanna make sure that ammoung of time is as long as possible
<edwardio> !realworldbrooklyn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> I know what you are saying. Maybe in #ubuntu-kernel, but I am not sure
<charlie-tca> It might be cjwatson in #ubuntu-installer, when he is around
<esp1> thanx :)
<charlie-tca> esp1: It doesn´t matter if it is Ubuntu or Xubuntu, that part is the same
<charlie-tca> edwardio: what are you looking for? Can I help?
<esp1> ye, i know....but a lot more traffic/noise in ubu u know
<edwardio> i just need to make xubuntu more friendly with this 10 year old machine
<charlie-tca> I know. That's why I gave you those other two channels. They should be dealing direct with it
<charlie-tca> edwardio: I see. Have you seen the wiki on low memory systems?
<charlie-tca> !low-memory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about low-memory
<edwardio> charlie-tca, no, but i can access the web, im out of resources
<edwardio> cant*
<charlie-tca> One app at a time, huh?
<edwardio> maybe i need to use puppy or something like that
<edwardio> d/s/l
<edwardio> i always thought *nix ran nicely on old systems
<charlie-tca> That or check out lxde to replace xfwm. It should work with Xubuntu
<edwardio> and xubuntu made a HUGE difference from ubunutu / edubuntu
<brad450_> is there a way to download another distro and install it within ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does, but it depends on cpu and memory available
<charlie-tca> brad450_: use a virtual machine, like VMware or VirtualBox
<esp1> edwardio, puppy is a grate start...
<brad450_> what is that?
<edwardio> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<charlie-tca> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<esp1> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<charlie-tca> Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty for VBox
<edwardio> !windowsxppro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsxppro
<edwardio> just kidding
<brad450_> yes iam trying to install YDL on my PS3 threw xubuntu is it possible
<brad450_> ??
<charlie-tca> I don't know, brad450_ . Aren't you a little short on memory for that?
<charlie-tca> Hey, you got Jaunty or intrepid on that ps3
<esp1> brad450_, yellow dog trough xubuntu?
<brad450_> i dont wanty to run it in emulation i want to completely install YDL 6.0 (if possible threw ubuntu because i dont have a DVD burner
<charlie-tca> LOL, and on a PS3, too
<esp1> brad450_, ahhh....i understand
<brad450_> like download the ISO and run it
<edwardio> esp1, the whole reason of this build is for educational learning for a child.  I was hoping for edubuntu to work nicely.  Is software like that available for puppy do you kn
<edwardio> ow?
<esp1> edwardio, ye, there is some software ayail, but it is not deb based...but it has now an apt system...
<esp1> edwardio, can u boot from usb?
<charlie-tca> esp1: while I am thinking of it, there is also the ability to file a bug about it.
<charlie-tca> If you marked it as a security hazard, it gets a pretty quick answer to that part, at least.
<esp1> charlie-tca, yea, i might, jus want to hear what ppl that has a clue say first :)
<charlie-tca> Okay. Many of them seem to maintain EST hours on IRC
<charlie-tca> Good luck with it.
<esp1> charlie-tca, it isnt exactly a critical security risc, more like an oversight i think
<charlie-tca> True, but...
<charlie-tca> I know how to get answers (at least)
<esp1> random install order of the packages will help, but even that is weak
<esp1> would need random install location on disk
<charlie-tca> Unless it scrambles the position on the drive
<charlie-tca> you're faster than me.
<esp1> lol, same taught
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> I wonder if it can do random positions, since it knows how much space each item needs
<charlie-tca> It could still unpack in sequence, install in sequence, but position randomly
<esp1> just putt junk in between that is deleted later
<charlie-tca> Well, I gotta go, I think.
<esp1> nn then, thanx for the chat
<charlie-tca> good night
<zoredache_> how did you setup your encryption?
<esp1> with the alternate install cd
<zoredache_> using the automagical way?
<esp1> then manual partitioning.....make on e partition for boot, and one for encrypted space and leave space for swap, but dont make it yet....then set up encrypted and assign it as root
<zoredache_> so you aren't using the automatic setup?  where it builds your filesystems inside lvm?
<esp1> yes
<esp1> that is the weakness i think
<zoredache_> your biggest concern probably should be that your swap isn't encrypted.  things you want to be secure will be written unencrypted
<esp1> swap is encrypted to
<esp1> you dont make swap during install...to make an encrypted one later
<esp1> it wont even let u make an unencrypted swap even if you tried during the install
<zoredache_> esp1: it does if you use the automatic method
<zoredache_> since it is all on lvm
<esp1> my setup in installer: p1: win, p2: /boot, p3: encrypted, p4: 2x ram empty space, encrypted_volume: /
<zoredache_> hrm...  if you where using an encrypted lvm, and you put your partitions in an unusual order it seems like you would put your logical volumes in an unusual order
<esp1> then i manually setup encrypted swap after in crypttab and fstab
<davygrvy> hi, I can't run the installer.  CD-ROM troubles.  I used smart-boot-manager on a floppy and that got the installer to start, but then the installer couldn't mount the cd-rom and wants a driver disk.  How do I make a driver disc?
<esp1> like a floppy disk?
<davygrvy> yeah, and like where are the drivers I need?
<esp1> can your computer boot from usb?
<davygrvy> NO
<davygrvy> bios can't even boot from CD-ROM
<esp1> awww...
<esp1> that is soo long ago i cant even remember...
<davygrvy> so if smb got me going, what drivers would I need and from where?
<davygrvy> I'm stuck at the "detect and mount CDROM drive" stage
<esp1> i am no use to you there, sins i installed from 20 floppys or so when i had such an old box once
<davygrvy> Xubuntu install disc is in there, SBM got it started, but install kernel is stuck
<esp1> possible to install from tftp?
<davygrvy> disc as in CDROM
<davygrvy> no
<davygrvy> PCMCIA net card doesn't support net booting
<esp1> and not a spare hdd i guess?
<davygrvy> yes, I got a spare
<esp1> then just set it up as a usb-stick install
<davygrvy> but how do i make a driver disc, and where do I get the drivers
<davygrvy> that's all i need
<esp1> no idea, hacent seen a floppy disc sins britney spears wanted a spanking
<davygrvy> laptop doesn't have usb
<davygrvy> g2g, i'll come back when more ppl aren't idle
<esp1> but if u have a spare internal hdd u can use u just put the install on it and boot
<corinth> Is Xfce 4.6.0 in the repos yet?
<bigjagolo> hello i have a new laptop vaoi.. 4gb ram 220hd.. whats the recommended ram?
<PKodon> bigjagolo: For Xubuntu?
<bigjagolo> PKodon: yes
<bigjagolo> PKodon: someone said 5 other said over 4gb
<PKodon> ::shakes his head:: "someone" was pulling your leg.
<Johnn``> hello
<bigjagolo> PKodon: as in how much then?
<Johnn``> i have a question... i have ubuntu 8.04 installed with the GNOME desktop enviroment.. id like to know if i can install xfce as optional desktop envirment alongside gnome??
<Johnn``> and if so, how do i do this>>?
<PKodon> bigjagolo: I've got 512M and am running PC/OS, which is based on Xubuntu.
<bigjagolo> PKodon:  well if am going to use hibernate
<bigjagolo> wouldnt i need the more ?
<PKodon> bigjagolo: Well, for that, you'll need someone who's used hibernate. I thought hibernate used a file on the HD.
<bigjagolo> PKodon: am not sure but they recommended over 4gb for hibernate
<bigjagolo> bigjagolo: 512-1.5gb or whatever for regular stuff
<PKodon> Johnn``: Yes, install the Xubuntu-desktop package, at the login screen (where you put in your password) you can pick which kind of session you want to use (Gnome or XFCE).
<Johnn``> oh okay.. well i have the login screen disabled
<Johnn``> so will i still have that option or should i enable the login screen again'
<PKodon> bigjagolo: Where are you getting the info from?
<PKodon> Johnn``: Well, I would suspect you will need the login screen to be able to pick a session.
<PKodon> Johnn``: I'm a bit new to Linux, so didn't know you could disable the login screen. Besides, I like the security of needing a password.
<PKodon> bigjagolo: If it's off of their website, then I'd follow their recommendations.
<Johnn``> well im new to it too kinda
<Johnn``> just im the only one using this comp
<Johnn``> so i didnt think i needed one,,but maybe its a good idea neway
<Johnn``> xubuntu is small right?
<Johnn``> i know the KDE desktop download is like 300 or 400 mb
<Johnn``> ok
<Johnn``> bbl
<PKodon> Johnn``: Umm, well, XFCE is smaller than KDE, yes, but when you're talking about KDE, are you talking about Kubuntu (the distro CD image), or the actual kde-desktop?
<Johnn``> the desktop that installs
<PKodon> From the package manager, then yes, quite a bit smaller.
<Johnn``> yeah awesome im getting annoyed by gnome
<Johnn``> mainly cuz it seems slower
<Johnn``> ok i will be back later
<PKodon> Mind you, you can still use gnome programs.
<Johnn``> awesome
<Johnn``> :>
<Johnn``> k bbiab
<PKodon> bigjagolo: Still there?
<bigjagolo> yea
<bigjagolo> PKodon: thanks am gonna do 4.4g
<PKodon> Umm, wait.
<PKodon> Are you talking about RAM, the memory in your computer, or a RAM mirror, a file on your HD?
<bigjagolo> ram as in memory on my computer
<PKodon> Well, if you have only 4G, how can you specify 4.4G?
<zoredache_> perhaps he is talking about the swap?
<rocko> hello how is every one ?
<PKodon> zoredache_: That makes more sense.
<PKodon> zoredache_: I always make the swap twice as big as RAM.
<bigjagolo> PKodon: ive done 5gb swap file before
<bigjagolo> but i want to do it the proper way
<PKodon> bigjagolo: Yeah, I've got 512MB of RAM, and have a 1GB swap partition (had a 2GB one last install).
<PKodon> But I don't use hibernate.
<PKodon> Then again, I'm on a desktop, not a laptop.
<zoredache_> erm, if you look around you can find lots of arguments about what the proper size is...  A larger value then what you need is safe, and given the size of disks these days it reserver a spare gb or do doesn't really mean much
<corinth> Is Xfce 4.6.0 in the repos yet?
<PKodon> With XFCE, so far, I've not seen much of the swap partition in use.
<zoredache_> corinth: there is a version in a ppa for intrepid/hardy I believe...
<PKodon> corinth: Which repos are you talking about? 8.04? 8.10?
<corinth> Sorry for the vagueness, 8.10
<zoredache_> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa
<PKodon> corinth: Okay, well, I've essentially still got 8.04 (actually PC/OS), if it's not listed in your package manager, it's not in a repos you've got it looking at. I'd look at that link zoredache posted, though.
<corinth> I'm taking a look right now. Thanks. :-)
 * PKodon goes to look up what a ppa is....
<zoredache> private package archive
<zoredache> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<PKodon> Oh, thanks.
<zoredache> it is bascially a place where developers put the packages they are working on...
<PKodon> You know, I think I actually looked at that once, but it wanted me to make my own space or something.
<zoredache> the version in that ppa is a development version... when/if you find bugs make sure you submit them.  charlie-tca had asked that you subscribe him to the bug
<PKodon> I don't think I'm quite ready to write C/C++ code. I'm still having to look up Inform code in the Designer's Manual for Inform (Interactive Fiction compiler for the Infocom vm).
<zoredache> you don't have to write c/c++ stuff to create packages...
<PKodon> Oh, BTW, would that be where I would report on a dependency failure?
<PKodon> Er, dependency check failure?
<zoredache> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PKodon> Okay.
<zoredache> should be able to file in the standard place.  What are you having an issue with?
<zoredache> if it is an official package, you might want to make sure you are only using the official repositories when you run apt... Sometimes ppas, and unofficial repositories can confuse things
<PKodon> In PC/OS I discovered that, when installing Kopete in Synaptic, it didn't look to see if I had the kdebase-runtime packages installed (or the wallet), so when I ran it, nothing was in any of the windows.
<PKodon> And the help was empty too.
<zoredache> PC/OS?
<PKodon> This was PC/OS 2009v2
<PKodon> It's based on Xubuntu.
<zoredache> ah... you probably need to submit pc/os bugs to pc/os
<PKodon> http://www.pc-os.org/
<PKodon> Okay, perhaps they messed something up in repackaging.
<PKodon> I don't remember having that problem with the first release of 2009.
<PKodon> zoredache: You know, PC/OS may use Launchpad for bug submission, too.
<PKodon> That may be how I ended up there last time.
<PKodon> After all, that msg from ubottu did say "Ubuntu or any of it's derivatives".
<PKodon> Anyway, I'll check the PC/OS forums first.
<PKodon> zoredache: Well, I'm going to go with the PC/OS forums and an email.
<MaxFrames> hello
<PKodon> Hi
<MaxFrames> I am wondering... yesterday I found out a problem with the network manager applet, and found out that it's a known bug (unable to change the network settings, they keep reverting to dhcp), and I had to remove it and use another GUI tool for that. I was wondering why Canonical did not provide a fix
<MaxFrames> based on what I read on the forums, everyone has this problem, the network manager 0.7 just does not work
<PKodon> Well, I don't know as this would be the place to get an answer to that question.
<PKodon> However, I had a problem with the network manager as well.
<PKodon> And the answer in the forums was rather old.
<MaxFrames> there were several solutions on the forums, but the only one which worked for me was getting rid of network manager altogether
<PKodon> I have a Linksys wireless card, and had to disable network manager and install rutilt in order to connect to the wireless access point at the place where I live and work.
<PKodon> It seems network manager messes up the WEP passcode.
<PKodon> Only thing is, now Firefox doesn't know I'm online (aparently it ONLY sees this info if it gets it from network manager).
<PKodon> Everyone seems to have this problem once they disable network manager.
<PKodon> Firefox starts in offline mode.
<PKodon> MaxFrames: So, how are you connecting?
<PKodon> (I didn't get rid of network manager, but I disabled it in the "Autostarted Apps" in the XFCE Settings Manager, then added rutilt to the list there.)
<MaxFrames> in my case it doesn't, it starts in online mode
<MaxFrames> I have installed the Gnome Network applet
<MaxFrames> I didn't think of disabling network manager, on second thought that would probably have been the best option
<MaxFrames> let's hope I will not have problems when I upgrade to 9.04
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<knome> MaxFrames, you can always go back.
<PKodon> Sorry, I was busy submitting some sort of bug report/note to the PC/OS people (and still don't know if I did it right).
<PKodon> MaxFrames: I have a Linksys PCI wireless card and am using the Windows Wireless Driver. I don't know if that has anything to do with Firefox not being able to initially see if it's online without network manager. Seem's that even in Linux, all the possible glitch-type interactions between packages may not be immediately aparent.
<PKodon> Sometimes it's a wonder to me that we can even create these complex hardware/software systems.
<PKodon> Well, time for bed. Goodnight.
<davygrvy> is xubuntu good for a very old IBM thinkpad laptop with 72M of memory?
<davygrvy> I tried the alternate installer but was having problems mounting my CD-rom
<taw> bit small mem for recent linux
<taw> and should have something even lighter than xubuntu
<davygrvy> SBM did a good job starting from a floppy and redirecting the boot to the CD-ROM, but no joy getting kernel to mount the CD-ROM
<davygrvy> The big problem is getting PCCards to be recognized even in Win95
<davygrvy> what's lighter?
<taw> davygrvy, see for example http://www.abzone.be/Review001_p001
<taw> what programs you plan to run?
 * Myrtti would personally try debian with such a low amount of ram...
<davygrvy> mainly an old legacy, but mission critical DOS app in dosbox
<taw> without GUI that should go fine
<davygrvy> no gui required, but would be nice
<taw> but don't know how much mem ubuntu installer needs?
<taw> at least use alternative disk, that should work with less mem
<davygrvy> the installer did run in low mem mode, and was doing fine
<taw> that's fine
<davygrvy> I think it is doable except for the cd-rom mount problem
<davygrvy> it was asking my for a driver disc
<davygrvy> ok, where do I get one?
<davygrvy> or what drivers do i put on it?
<taw> sorry, now read that you were using alternate installer, so I can't provide more tips
<taw> does it have USB connection, could you use USB cdrom?
<davygrvy> tnks for the assist, i'll read that page
<davygrvy> No USB, no BIOS capable cd-rom booting, no APIC, no PCI... ANCIENT
<taw> check comments for your laptop here: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<davygrvy> thinkpad 760EL from around `97
<davygrvy> pentium 133
<taw> does debian still have option to install from floppies?
<taw> http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst
<taw> No, there is no floppies there
<taw> installing some older debian, and upgrading it?
<taw> how much disk you have?
<davygrvy> 890MB
<davygrvy> CD-ROM isn't bootable, that's the big problem
<taw> Ok, so you so much room that dist-upgrade would be possible
<davygrvy> I can kick it from floppy with SBM, but the install kernel flops mounting it
<davygrvy> duh, you just loaded from it
<davygrvy> The docking station disc is even bigger
<taw> if you have more than one partition, and you can boot some system, you could copy installer to disk, and boot from there
<davygrvy> It's scsi something
<davygrvy> but it doesn't recognize the cd-rom
<davygrvy> THATS MY PROBLEM
<davygrvy> kernel flops mouning from whence it just loaded from
<taw> if you time has some value, get another laptop :-)
<davygrvy> can't do it
<davygrvy> nothing newer is usable for this
<taw> why not?
<davygrvy> this is the most "advanced" laptop to fit in this docking station
<taw> and that docking station has some special connections?
<taw> some industrial system?
<davygrvy> the docking station has a custom full length ISA card for audio aquisition
<taw> does it have to be laptop?
<davygrvy> yes, ISA, not EISA
<davygrvy> yes, needs to be portable
<taw> get old dekstop with ISA
<davygrvy> too big
<taw> if it has scsi, add scsi cdrom
<davygrvy> I've been over this time and again
<davygrvy> BIOS doesn't support booting from scsi cd-rom either
<davygrvy> i tried yesterday
<taw> yes, but you can boot from HD or floppy, and installer on scsi cdrom
<davygrvy> how do I make a driver disc for the installer?
<taw> haven't done, UTFG
<taw> do you know which driver it needs?
<knome> sorry to interrupt, but this is channel for xubuntu support
<davygrvy> yes, that's what i'm doing, but , again, the installer kernel flops at step 3 "detecting and mounting cd-rom"
<knome> please use #xubuntu-offtopic
<davygrvy> I am talking about xubuntu's alternate installer
<taw> knome, thanks for notice
<knome> davygrvy, you can't have a graphical desktop running with 72MB of ram.
<taw> davygrvy, /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> davygrvy, even if you can, it will be totally unusable.
<davygrvy> great, but when the installer flops, i can't get that far
<davygrvy> no, i'm not off-topic
<knome> it might flop because the little amount of ram.
<davygrvy> yes, that's what i'm doing, but , again, the installer kernel flops at step 3 "detecting and mounting cd-rom"
<davygrvy> ok, how does one creat a driver disc and from where do the drivers come from?
<taw> davygrvy, yes we are, case is more ubuntu without any GUI, or debian, or whatever
<knome> there's nothing we can do about it now if it doesn't work. file a bug?
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> davygrvy, that might be your preferred choice but still, you wouldn't have graphical desktop running with 72MB.
<davygrvy> all i need is just instruction how to create a driver disc
<knome> "driver disc" ?
<davygrvy> step 3 bombs
<davygrvy> "detecting and mounting cd-rom"
<davygrvy> installer asks me for a driver disc
<knome> if the installer doesn't detect your cd-rom drive, there is very little you can do.
<davygrvy> how about a driver disc like it asks
<knome> i don't know about what driver disc it asks for, but not even that disc will be recognised, if the drive is unrecognisable.
<davygrvy> dos's mscdex detects it
<davygrvy> it means floppy
<knome> we don't have the same hardware compatibility list as dos
<davygrvy> driver floppy
<davygrvy> I know
<davygrvy> you'd think a 13 year old IBM laptop would have been perfected by now
 * davygrvy expected a boot for saying that
<knome> not really. ubuntu is not primarily for 13 year old computers, but new computers.
<davygrvy> thought the X was minimal compared to Intrepid for desktop systems
<knome> x is "smaller" than a full-blown desktop, yes, but it's still quite a lot for 72MB of ram.
<taw> davygrvy, but your laptop has floppy OR cdrom?
<davygrvy> both
<davygrvy> at the same time thru the docking station
<taw> ah, ok
<knome> davygrvy, as your question is not xubuntu-specific and it seems we can't help you, you might want to ask in #ubuntu
<davygrvy> it's the xubuntu installer
<knome> yes.
<knome> but xubuntu has the ubuntu base and some different package choices.
<knome> believe me, it's not xubuntu specific
<davygrvy> ill defined overlap
<knome> ...right
<edwardio> I have a limited resource machine.  I installed ubuntu then the edubuntu supplement.  It ran slow, so I ran apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<edwardio> now it runs smoother, but would a fresh install of ONLY xubuntu be better because itś still pretty slow
<cody-somerville> yes
<edwardio> cody-somerville, thanks, ok part two of this is that this machine has no cd rom
<edwardio> cody-somerville, should i pull the hard drive out, attach it to my other *good* desktop, and install that way?
<edwardio> i can attach via usb to ide cable
<cody-somerville> sure
<taw> I doubt fresh xubuntu would be faster than ubuntu with xubuntu desktop
<taw> it's question which programs you run
<Myrtti> taw: there's some software that ubuntu pulls in that launches on rl 2 that doesn't come with xubuntu
<Myrtti> notably *cough* pulseaudio
<Mood> Is there an mp3 tag editor for xubuntu? kid3 only works with KDE, not XFCE methinks
<Myrtti> ex falso, easytag...
<Mood> Myrtti: you have a preference one over the other?
<Myrtti> I like ex falso myself
<Mood> i need to copy all the v2 tags over the v1 tags
<Myrtti> don't know if it can do that, but I guess it could
<Mood> i think iTunes only changes the v2 tags, so my library has a lot of blank v1 tags
<Aquina> oh really?
<Mood> you haven't noticed?
<Mood> unless there's a way to make iTunes edit both versions of tags
<crazygir> when trying to mount a windows shared drive, I'm getting an odd error: mount error: can not change directory into mount target /home/jason/INDC/shared
<crazygir> this directory is accessible (originally had 750 permissions, now has 777)
<crazygir> I'm not sure what it's complaining about though
<crazygir> any suggestions?
<Mood> crazygir: does /home/jason/INDC/shared exist?
<Mood> ls it
<crazygir> yes, but there's still a typo elsewhere ;)
 * crazygir should have used google first
<Mood> i don't know what that means, but ok
<crazygir> I hit up google after posting here..
<crazygir> like a bad person
 * charlie-tca never sees bad person, just bad practices
<danopia> hi
<Besogon> hi
<Aquina> hy
<tyta> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<tyta> what is the text editor for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> mousepad
<tyta> so i need sudo mousepad /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<charlie-tca> yes
<sileni> hey guys has anyone here installed xubuntu on a netbook that came with windows?
<tyta> charlie-tca, can you post the code for numlock here?  from this page?
<tyta> i cant tell how many spaces it is
<tyta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<zoredache> sileni: I know other people have,  I haven't
<slow-motion> hi
<sileni> zoredache: do you guys know if it supports atom processor well?
<charlie-tca> if [ -x /usr/bin/numlockx ]; then
<tyta> i typed if [ -x /usr/bin/numlockx ]; then
<charlie-tca> /usr/bin/numlockx on
<charlie-tca> fi
<tyta> right how many spaces before
<charlie-tca> doesn't matter, usually 4 in programming
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it is two or three.
<tyta> does it need to be three lines like in the example
<tyta> ?
<charlie-tca> yes, three lines, but they can be the same spacing from the margin
<tyta> so strange the bios says to turn numlock on, then the OS says "no turn it back off"
<tyta> it worked! awesome
<tyta> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> sileni: yes, it supports the atom processor, as far as I know
<charlie-tca> At least using the 32bit images
<charlie-tca> there may be issues with the 64bit working
<charlie-tca> lunch time
<wormsxulla> (bon appétit)
<taw> no no, nearly time to go bed
<wormsxulla> no no, nearly time for dinner
<wormsxulla> how do i always end up with zombie instances of mousepad, i wonder
<CppIsWeird> if i started out with ubuntu, installed xubuntu-desktop, and i want to remove the differences between xubuntu and ubuntu, basically all the gnome stuff, is it as simple as apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Myrtti> apt-get isn't that good in it...
<CppIsWeird> what if i uninstalled both xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop then just reinstalled xubuntu-desktop, what do you think?
<mikubuntu> i just bought a course on cd, the cover of the first cd, which apparently has video (i dint know you could get video on cd) says it requires macromedia flash.  somewhere in the community docs it says macromedia is available for download.  my question is, can i have adobe flash and macromedia flash installed at the same time?
<Myrtti> there is no such thing anymore as macromedia flash
<brandonban6> mikubuntu, Adobe owns Macromedia now
<Myrtti> if the cd says it requires macromedia flash, it means adobe flash nowadays
<mikubuntu> dOH!
<mikubuntu> ok, then ... is there some reason that the video doesn't show in the totem movie player?  i get sound, but no pic.
<mikubuntu> they show in the directory as .swf files
<Myrtti> I'd personally try vlc or mplayer, or try installing swfdec-gnome
<mikubuntu> um, ok, let me try vlc
<mikubuntu> no video with vlc either ... is mplayer the same as movie player?
<mikubuntu> myrtti ... thanks swfdec seems to be working, din't see any 'video' just animations i guess
<mikubuntu> ok, see yas thanx again
<jarnos> What is Meta key in keyboard shortcuts?
<j1mc> jarnos: likely the "windows" key
<jarnos> j1mc: The left windows key seems to be Super here, not Meta.
<jarnos> j1mc: the right one is some multi key that does not have any name in keyboard shortcuts,
<Roonux> plop
<jarnos> Can you check what is the name of keyboard shortcut for xflock4 in Intrepid?
<Roonux> xflock4 Control+Alt+Delete, this is what you mean ?
<JPohlmann> <Meta> usually is <Alt>
<hb|work> how stable is jaunty?  i.e., would I be better off using 3rd party Xfce 4.6 package on intreped or running latest jaunty alpha?
<JPohlmann> hb|work: There are 4.6 packages for Intrepid in a PPA.
<JPohlmann> hb|work: http://jeromeg.blog.free.fr/index.php?post/2009/03/04/Installing-Xfce-4.6-on-Ubuntu-8.04-and-Ubuntu-8.10
<SiDi> hb|work: Jaunty isnt very very stable, to tell you the truth
<hb|work> JPohlmann: right, those are the packages I was referring to
<SiDi> with Xorg 1.6 and the modifs to boot, you'd rather wait for a beta/ the release
<JPohlmann> Jaunty lacks support for fglrx though, which kinda sucks.
<SiDi> ATi's fault
<hb|work> I'm on intel hardware (chipset+gfx), so I haven't had to deal with nvidia/fglrx
<SiDi> Jaunty uses the latest X.org server. my nvidia card runs perfectly
<SiDi> ati has partial support of openGL3 now, that's already a lot more than what we could expect from them
<JPohlmann> hb|work: Those packages should be fine. They're from a somewhat trusted source.
<SiDi> but now that they released their gpu's specs, i seriously doubt they'll keep fainting to write drivers for linux
<Roonux> some of you use irssi with xfce4-terminal ? shorcuts like alt+number don't work :/
 * SiDi confesses he uses gnome-terminal
<Roonux> SiDi: that's what i'm going to do :p
<JPohlmann> Roonux: Maybe you need to unset those shortcuts in the terminal preferences.
<hb|work> Roonux: I disable all menu accelerator/shortcut keys in Terminal and then it works fine
<Roonux> ok thanks !
<jarnos> Roonux: But does it look like <Control><Alt>Delete in Keyboard preferences?
<Roonux> jarnos: yes
<jarnos> Roonux: not something like <Control><Meta>Delete?
<jarnos> Roonux: cause it looks like that here (after upgrading Xfce, at least).
<JPohlmann> jarnos: Xfce 4.6 doesn't use <Meta> for its default shortcuts. If your version does it's a bug in the Xubuntu packages.
<Roonux> jarnos: http://www.ronux.fr/upload/Capture.png
<Roonux> i restart xfce4-terminal, brb
<charlie-tca> The actual key defined depends on the keyboard file used
<JPohlmann> Yeah, but what's used in the default settings doesn't.
<Roonux> so, it doesn't work yet :/
<charlie-tca> so true, JPohlmann
<charlie-tca> My keyboard definition is such that when I define the shortcut, Alt = Mod5
<JPohlmann> Roonux: It works fine if you disable the <Alt>1, <Alt>2 etc. shortcuts in the terminal preferences.
<JPohlmann> You don't have to restart the terminal for that either.
<Roonux> ok
<Roonux> all shortcuts are disabled exept F11
<jarnos> JPohlmann: Is <Meta> default in Xfce 4.4.2 then?
<JPohlmann> I don't think so.
<JPohlmann> It's always been <Alt>.
<JPohlmann> Maybe the migration script is broken? Dunno.
<jarnos> JPohlmann: my customized shortcuts I set in Xfce 4.4.2 explicitly work fine in Xfce 4.6 without any manual configuration.
<JPohlmann> So what's the problem then?
<jarnos> JPohlmann: That some other shortcuts do not work.
<JPohlmann> jarnos: Define "some other".
<JPohlmann> jarnos: Be specific about the problems you have. Otherwise you're just wasting other people's time.
<jarnos> JPohlmann: the ones I used to be able to launch by using an Alt key plus some other key(s).
<JPohlmann> Where do they come from? Did you define them on your own? Are they installed by Xfce by default? Are they defined at all? Define "plus some other key(s)".
<jarnos> JPohlmann: Shortcuts for xfhelp4, xflock4, xfrun4 and xkill.
<JPohlmann> Are they defined at all?
<jarnos> JPohlmann: yes, but have <Meta> instead of <Alt>
<JPohlmann> Did you define them on your own? If not, did you verify where they are coming from? (Either the Xubuntu package or installed by the xfconf 4.4->4.6 migration script, I guess)
<jarnos> JPohlmann: I never defined them in Intrepid (for supported packages), but they worked there (by Alt).
<jarnos> JPohlmann: I have no idea how they came from. If I remember right, I installed Xubuntu Intrepid using the Alternate CD and kept old /home partition from that was used with the previous release.
<jarnos> ^ "from" -> ""
<JPohlmann> I thought you have Xfce 4.6 now. Are you not running Jaunty? If you're interested in getting this fixed in general, maybe you should ask the Xubuntu packagers whether they define <Meta> shortcuts anywhere. If not, it's probably the xfconf migration script in which case you could file a bug against xfconf.
<JPohlmann> But if you do that, please be very specific and clear about what the problem is.
<JPohlmann> I gotta go.
<bigjagolo> hello, i wanted to know which kernel version comes packed with the latest xubuntu intrepid?
<brandonban6> 2.6.27-11-generic , but it is worth noting the new LTS distro jaunty will be officially released next month, so jaunty will be the latest version very very soon.
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: not an LTS version. That will still be 8.04. Jaunty is a regular release with 18 month support.
<brandonban6> Ohhh!! Thank you for the correction! Sorry about that, I was mistaken!
<charlie-tca> That's no problem. Just don't want anyone waiting for Jaunty thinking they get 3 years out of it
<brandonban6> yeah, for sure!
<Brad450> about ubuntu in system isnt working anymore it says starting about ubuntu but then nothing
<Brad450> anyone?
<zoredache> I am nnot sure I understand the question Brad450?  It almost looks like something that would be specific to ubuntu and not xfce though
<jarnos> What is the command to quit xfce session?
<Brad450> right wrong room sorry
<jarnos> answer to my own question: xfce4-session-logout
<Brad450> man the main ubuntu room is like flooded
<zoredache> yes it gets that way... what is on the 'about ubuntu' do you need?  perhaps there are alternatives
<Brad450> i intalled gnome on my machine how do i go back to Xfce
<Brad450> i want to reinstall XFCE not just change settings
<Brad450> **session
<zoredache> are they both installed?  You should be able to select a sesion on the slogin screen
<Brad450> lol ^^^
<zoredache> so is xfce already installed?  To reinstall you could do 'sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop' if it isn't there already
<_Pete_> guess what
<Brad450> its installed but i had a bad install or something. can like reinstall it in a new session
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, ?
<_Pete_> my xubuntu just decided to reboot itself
 * _Pete_ is seriously pissed of and thinking of installing debian
<charlie-tca> Reboot the entire computer or just logout?
<_Pete_> reboot
<_Pete_> without any warning
<zoredache> Brad450: you could try doing an 'sudo apt-get --reinstall xubuntu-desktop', that should redownload/reinstall some of the packages
<zoredache> if the issue is in your configurations though, that won't help
 * charlie-tca grumbling; that's the command I can't remember
<zoredache> you might try simply creating a clean account and see if the issue is realted to the configuration that is in your home directory
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, zoredache: he went away.
<zoredache> oh... well then I am talking to myself....  as I seem to frequently too...
<zoredache> do*
<charlie-tca> but what of Pete? Is that hardware, by chance.
<_Pete_> dont know
<_Pete_> hopefully not
<Brad450> can i get that sudo code agian lol
<charlie-tca> I have one that does logout by itself, but none that just reboot
<_Pete_> but in my experience when ubuntu get uptime
<charlie-tca> The only that did that to me, the motherboard was bad
<_Pete_> it coming unstable
<_Pete_> this one was something like 52 days
<charlie-tca> I couldn't verify long term, I shut down daily
<_Pete_> seems to be my digi-box is so far most stable linux :)
<_Pete_> like this:
<_Pete_>  01:13:17 up 170 days,  9:33, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Brad450> charlie-tca: can i get that sudo command please
<charlie-tca> <zoredache> Brad450: you could try doing an 'sudo apt-get --reinstall xubuntu-desktop', that should redownload/reinstall some of the packages
<Brad450> k ty zre
<Brad450> *zore
<charlie-tca> and then he said:
<charlie-tca> <zoredache> you might try simply creating a clean account and see if the issue is realted to the configuration that is in your home directory
<zoredache> if the issue is in your configurations though, that won't help
<Brad450> zoredache: i get ¨E: invalid operation¨
<zoredache> right  sudo apt-get --reinstall install xubuntu-desktop
 * Myrtti uses aptitude reinstall :-)
<zoredache> that may not work though...  you may need to mention the packages specifically
<CppIsWeird> how do i run xfdesktop such that when i close terminal it will continue to run?
<knome> CppIsWeird, alt+2 > xfdesktop?
<zoredache> xfdesktop &
<zoredache> the & character backgrounds the process
#xubuntu 2009-03-06
<CppIsWeird> xfdesktop & still kills it when i kill the terminal
<CppIsWeird> how is it started initially?
<forces> ???
<R1cochet> CppIsWeird: try starting it from alt-f2
<Ish> ubuntu is full of fools
<Ish> what's a good ftp server?
<knome> excuse me?
<Ish> #ubuntu i mean
<Ish> they answered "Food transfer?"
<knome> good ftp server -for what?
<Ish> i just need a single user to upload to a single directory for any given period of time, the program running at the other end will just require the basic, access at port 21, transfer on port 20, it's not even really that specific
<Ish> on this end it just has to sit and wait.  vsftpd's conf didn't seem that great, so i figured i'd see what you all run
<Ish> of course it can run more than that, but that's the bare requirements i need
<knome> i've used proftpd
<knome> i think its configuration files are quite straightforward
<Ish> kk, i'll git that now, thanks :D more of an answer than #ubuntu
<knome> sometimes there's a lot of going in #ubuntu or then there is just people who want to spend their time doing nothing.
<knome> in #xubuntu we don't have that problem as we're always lacking users in the channel.
 * knome knocks on wood
<Ish> already looks a lot better
<knome> ok. i'll go to sleep as it's already 3am here.
<knome> see you and good luck!
<Ish> get some sleep, and thanks
<durt> hey folks, how does one change screensaver preferences in xfce 4.6?
<charlie-tca> durt: Applications -> Settings -> Screensavers about halfway down the column
<durt> i've seen it, doesn't do anything
<charlie-tca> It doesn't really do anything, huh? Can you file a bug on it, and let me know  the number?
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, I'll file it tomorrow, but it takes two to confirm it
<durt> well, I'm not sure what it's expected action is.
<charlie-tca> Should change the screensaver to whatever is selected, but I don't see anywhere to set the time, lock, etc
<durt> ya, that's what I need.
<charlie-tca> If that doesn't exist, it would be a bug
<charlie-tca> durt: I went through every choice in settings, it doesn't seem to exist
<rocko> rocko's modern life
<victoria> hello!
<victoria> can someone help me. please. i just download the new splash screen that i want
<victoria> i want to change it for the one on default
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<forces> FLISOL 2009 is near!!
<forces> I can feel it!
<forces> u.u
<victoria> charlie-tca: i already know that webpage... actually there is where i got the splash.. but now is just a tar.gz file
<victoria> i actually need instructions to make it work!
<victoria> lol
<forces> !flisol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flisol
<charlie-tca> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<charlie-tca> Does that help at all?
<victoria> nooooo
<victoria> not theme
<victoria> i mean splash screen
<victoria> hmmm
<charlie-tca> I don't seem to know, then. Sorry
<victoria> kkkk
<victoria> np\
<bigjigalo> hello. the packed kernel version for xubuntu is 2.6.27-generic, is that higher or lower than linux-2.6.27-rc7.tar.bz2, ?
<PKodon> bigjigalo: Hi. Not sure, but the "rc7" part indicates it's a release candidate. if the generic one is supposed to be the actual released version, then the release candidate is older.
<charlie-tca> bigjigalo: I show 2.6.27.11 in Intrepid 8.10
<charlie-tca> -rc7 is definitely older
<CppIsWeird> i installed ubuntu then installed the xubuntu package. i only ever use the xfce interface. when i first boot, the desktop and icons are actually gnome, the panels and menu's etc. are xfce. how do i change for xfce to manage my desktop by default?
<charlie-tca> Do you select xfce session when you log in?
<PKodon> charlie-tca: I talked to someone last night who had disabled their login screen (I didn't know you could do that), so they had to turn it back on to pick a different session.
<hollywoodb> CppIsWeird: if you run `nautilus` I believe by default it draws the desktop background and icons.  If nautilus is running in your xfce session, remove it.  I think the proper way to run it is `nautilus --no-desktop`
<charlie-tca> PKodon: I can see having to turn it back on to change the session you log into. Doesn't seem unreasonable, since the GDM is graphical
<CppIsWeird> charlie-tca, yeah.
<PKodon> charlie-tca: Yeah, I suppose, and if you live by yourself and aren't doing anything on your computer that needs security, I guess you wouldn't need the login screen.
<CppIsWeird> and it goes into xfce, i have the xfce panels, but the desktop and icons are gnome. i have to go to applications > settings > settings manager > Desktop > Enable "allow xfce to manage the desktop"
<charlie-tca> I don't know why it shouldn't save the settings. Do you save the session when quitting?
<CppIsWeird> i dont know. how do i determine this? it seems to me i think it is. should it not be?
<charlie-tca> Should be a checkbox when you click the Quit icon, before you hit shutdown
<charlie-tca> Gnome is pretty strong, it does try to keep control of everything.
<CppIsWeird> bad gnome.
<charlie-tca> If it was a person, it would be a dictator, I think
<CppIsWeird> meh, im going to try an apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, see how far i get.
<charlie-tca> Good luck.
<CppIsWeird> ty. :)
<charlie-tca> Although, I think it will just remove that. ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that pulls in all the gnome stuff, but removes very little
<CppIsWeird> hmm
<CppIsWeird> says i dont have it anyways... *shrugs*
<charlie-tca> It is much easier to install the environments than to remove them.
<bigjigalo> hello i have a new fresh out the box sony vaoi 4gb ram/ 250gb laptop and my question is which xubuntu to download? windows is already runnning it at x64
<charlie-tca> The easiest way I know of is to install Xubuntu fresh. You can go into synaptic package manager, right click Xubuntu-desktop, and click properties
<charlie-tca> Then make a list of everything and remove what is not in your list
<CppIsWeird> what does rc stand for at the end of some of the config files in the home directory, like gtkrc, bashrc, and dmrc?
<charlie-tca> Download the amd64 versions, then. Although either will work, 32bit will only use 3.2GB ram
<charlie-tca> CppIsWeird: Can not remember all of it, but it is the configuration file
<charlie-tca> Maybe "root configuration"
<CppIsWeird> but im not running as root
<charlie-tca> No, but most of those require you to access them as root, using sudo
<CppIsWeird> ah
<CppIsWeird> interesting, inside .dmrc, [Desktop] Session=xfce4
<charlie-tca> Yeah, leave .dmrc alone!
<charlie-tca> That is the only file to ever give me real headaches for messing with it
<CppIsWeird> lol
<CppIsWeird> yes sir!
<CppIsWeird> :P
<charlie-tca> :-)
<CppIsWeird> hows about .gconf, whats that? i see a folder in there called gnome.
<CppIsWeird> gconf stand for gnome configuration?
<bigjagolo> charlie-tca: hrm so which would u do? its like wasting .8g of ram
<charlie-tca> Go ahead and look in it. It is your configuration for your user. Most of it can be deleted and it will rebuild itself
<CppIsWeird> heh
<CppIsWeird> fine then, *deletes it and reboots*
<charlie-tca> all of it? or just gnome?
<bigjagolo> can i quick vote here... new vaoi 4gb ram.. 250hd .. which version to install x86 or x64? ... x86 has better debugging support while x64 takes advantage of full ram
<bigjagolo> arent new laptops gonna be 6-8gb and run x64 anyways?
<charlie-tca> personal choice
<CppIsWeird> ... all of it, but i can put it back, i made a backup. :P
<charlie-tca> Should work, then :-)
<merther> Can someone help me get connected to my wireless network.  The network is detected in the network manager but I'm unable to connect using my wpa password.  wpasupplicant is installed in the system.
<charlie-tca> gotta go to bed. Good night
<CppIsWeird> later
<merther> Can someone help connecting to my wireless network through network manager?  It keeps rejecting my wpa password.  wpasupplicant is installed.
<PKodon> merther: What hardware are you using for wireless?
<R1cochet> cant get GnoMenu to show up in add-to-panel
<merther> BCM4306
<PKodon> merther: Hmm, well, I don't know as the fix I had to do would work, then. You'd have to know what chipset it uses first.
<merther> PKodon: thought that was the chipset for the wireless
<PKodon> merther: I have a Linksys WMP54G, and work/live at a small motel/guest house which has it's own wireless router. Network manager messed up the WEP passcode.
<merther> PKodon: the router is Belkin G+ MIMO
<PKodon> merther: The chipset in my linksys uses an rt61pci driver.
<merther> PKodon:  I know the password is correct and when I enter the password in to the network manager it stores the hex version of it.
<PKodon> merther: Yes, but when it hands it off to the card or the access point, it messes it up.
<PKodon> merther: I ended up installing RutilT and disabling network manager.
<PKodon> merther: But, I don't know if RutilT will work for your card.
<merther> I could try that software.  I'm not sure of the chipset of the router.  Unfortunately I keep failing also at manually editing the /etc/network/interfaces also.  There's always something that messes up in there.
<PKodon> merther: When you bring up device manager, what does it say your wireless adapter is?
<merther> PKodon: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<PKodon> merther: Okay, then that probably is what it considers the chipset to be. You need something that will work with that. Synaptic says RutilT is a "configuration tool for rt2x00 wireless network cards".
<merther> PKodon:  I wouldn't mind even manually doing it with /etc/network/interfaces so long as I could get it working.
<PKodon> My card is listed as an RT25612/RT61 802.11g wireless controller card.
<PKodon> Er, that's RT2561/RT61...
<merther> PKodon: so would doing it manually with /etc/network/interfaces be a better option?
<PKodon> merther: The only thing I can find in Synaptic for that are two utilities that pull firmware out of your adapter.
<PKodon> That's only for getting a driver, not for fixing connection problems. Have you done a Google search for "BCM4306 WEP Ubuntu" ?
<PKodon> merther: And, as for your manual hacking of the config, I don't have any experience with that.
<merther> PKodon:  They just released a native driver for my chipset last month.
<PKodon> merther: Okay, but the driver isn't the problem, that mostly helps you get the best speed out of it, once it's connected. The problem is the way network manager handles WEP passcodes.
<PKodon> merther: What you see isn't what your access point gets.
<PKodon> merther: I found a lot of web pages dealing with that problem in relation to my card, on Debian, Ubuntu, and many other forums.
<merther> PKodon:  True, just more that since this chip set wouldn't work even with ndiswrapper before there's not much on it in the way of posts as far as i've found after it can actually detect a wireless network
<PKodon> merther: If it's the same problem, then, like me, you need a solution tailored for your card.
<PKodon> merther: Ahh. Now there's the big difference. Mine worked with an unsecured access point without ndiswrapper, but worked faster with ndiswrapper.
<PKodon> merther: I hate to say it, but you may have gotten the wrong wireless card for use with Linux, at least till there's more support out there.
<merther> bcm43x is horrible for my chipset.  didn't work at all.  This whole chipset is horrible.  Ya they just released the driver for it last month.  At least it can detect wireless networks now.
<merther> when my wife goes to bed perhaps I'll test with other authentication types and see what I get.
<PKodon> Well, do all the experimenting you want, but I'd try everything that's worked for others, first.
<bigjagolo> can i quick vote here... new vaoi 4gb ram.. 250hd .. which version to install x86 or x64? ... x86 has better debugging support while x64 takes advantage of full ram
<bigjagolo> PKodon: which would u do?
<PKodon> And if nothing works well, I'd just bite the bullet and go get something that has more support for it.
<PKodon> bigjagolo: Which processor?
<bigjagolo> intel centrino duo
<PKodon> Is that a 64-bit chip?
<CppIsWeird> can anyone figure why i am using xfce as my session and i get the xfce panels and i even see the xfce desktop load, but then the gnome desktop (just the background image and icons, not gnome panels or anything) loads over the xfce desktop. the xfce panels are still there.
<bigjagolo> PKodon: windows has 64bit running on it which i am on now.. but actual devicemanager says intel core duo t6400 2ghz
<PKodon> CppIsWeird: Were you the one who installed xfce after installing Ubuntu (with gnome)?
<CppIsWeird> PKodon, yeah, thanks for remembering. :P
<PKodon> bigjagolo: Okay, from what you're saying, I take it you don't know a lot about hardware. If you're running 64-bit Windows, then you should be able to run 64-bit Linux.
<CppIsWeird> ive been playing with it for a while.
<CppIsWeird> messing with config files and such. i cant seem to make a useful google query so im still blinldly guessing
<j1mc> bigjagolo: i would recommend 64-bit
<bigjagolo> PKodon: its a new laptop fresh out the box.. 4gb ram... am trying to install linux on it... 3.2gb ram someoen said x86 would take up and it would be good for debugging
<PKodon> CppIsWeird: Okay, someone asked you if you still had a gnome program running, let me scroll back and see...
<bigjagolo> PKodon: so i guess x64 is the best move since its already running on windows
<j1mc> you won't miss out on anything with 64-bit linux, and you'll get full use of your ram
<PKodon> CppIsWeird: Okay, bring up the process manager and see if "nautilus" is still running.
<esp1> morning all,
<CppIsWeird> PK, it is
<CppIsWeird> ive so far ended every gnome thing i can find, accept i cant end gdm, for obvious reasons (and if they are not obvious, it makes my whole gui dissappear, is that not supposed to happen? :P )
<PKodon> CppIsWeird: Then, according to the other person, that's why you're still seeing parts of gnome.
<CppIsWeird> hmm... interesting
<PKodon> CppIsWeird: Well, after my experience with my own "Frankenlinux", I ended up just reinstalling. If you want XFCE as your interface, either do a fresh install of Xubuntu, or go the route I did - get PC/OS 2009.
<esp1> might try something like sudo apt-get reinstall xubuntu-desktop....
<PKodon> CppIsWeird: No, that just reinstalls the desktop, not the whole system. It won't purge the system of gnome, and you don't want to get rid of gnome completely, anyway.
<merther> I disabled the security on the router and attempted to connect using terminal in the steps from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<esp1> you want to compleetely purge gnome?
<merther> In there it fails too.  says no DHCPOFFERS received.
<merther> not sure if it matters but it's doing DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3... but my subnet is 255.255.255.0
<PKodon> esp1: Well, not the stuff that he needs to support gnome programs, but he needs to do something to get it not to run the gnome desktop management software.
<PKodon> merther: You've gone way beyond my experience, so I hope someone else can help you.
<esp1> replace gdm with kdm 'sudo apt-get install kdm'
<merther> no worries.  Thanks for the help :)
<PKodon> esp1: Won't that make him use KDE?
<PKodon> esp1: What does XFCE use instead of gdm/kdm?
<esp1> it uses gdm
<esp1> by default
<esp1> merther: dhcp at 255.255.255.255 is normal
<merther> k so it's just that my computer won't work with wireless then
<CppIsWeird> im not overly concerned with fixing it for the sake of it being fixed, i really dislike the solution to any given problem being to start over. i like to learn how to fix with ive somehow managed to screw up. :P
<esp1> merther, u use mac filters?
<merther> ya but the mac address for the wireless card is in there.
<esp1> does it work if u turn it off?
<CppIsWeird> here is something interesting ive noticed... this thing has loaded the exact same configuration that i had a long time ago, terminal windows, how many of them, firefox, etc, regardless of the configuration i actually have when i shut down. where might that be located?
<esp1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<merther> Haven't gone that far yet.  Sometimes when I change a configuration on the router it resets to default settings so I try to avoid changing that.  But I want to isolate as much as possible.  I'll do that one next.
<esp1> u use wep or wpa?
<merther> normally wpa, but I took the password requirement off so it's open.
<esp1> tried to use static ip config's?
<merther> ya
<esp1> no need to reconfig router for static ip setup
<esp1> static working?
<merther> hadn't with wpa but haven't tried it with open.  doing that now.
<esp1> just test by pinging your router, not the internet yet
<merther> esp1:  does the same thing.  with open security the second I click on it, it says the network connection has been disconnected.
<merther> esp1: it's not connected, ping reports network is unreachable
<merther> esp1: when it was wpa, it would continually try to connect and then fail saying authentication was required.
<merther> esp1:  I'm assuming that in manual configuration I don't need to fill out BSSID?
<esp1> tried to setup using iwconfig and ifconfig?
<merther> with it open I tried the steps under open network from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<merther> esp1: no DHCPOFFERS receive on that one
<esp1> but instead of using that dhcp command try using ifconfig to set ip manually
<merther> esp1: Trying now
<merther> esp1: issue remains No DHCPOFFERS received
<esp1> well you dont need dhcp when setting ip manually
<esp1> try this first: iwlist scan
<merther> esp1:  I followed the steps from the article on how to set it up manually and that was the result it gave.
<merther> esp1:  wlan0 no scan results... network manager can find the network correctly though.
<esp1> ok, so it cant see your net
<esp1> u have aircrack-ng installed?
<merther> esp1:  it's interesting that it doesn't see it there but network manager sees it.
<merther> esp1:  dunno what that is.  I could check
<esp1> u have wired connection to the net on that box?
<merther> esp1:  I can, ok, hooked it up now.
<merther> esp1:  did you want me to get that package?
<esp1> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install aircrack-ng
<esp1> all sudo ed
<esp1> that will make sure your system is up to date and install aircrack
<merther> esp1:  does sudo only need to be for the first part or does it have to be put after each && also?
<esp1> before every apt-get
<merther> esp1: heh, looks like it's going to upgrade firefox briefly first.
<merther> esp1:  ok aircrack-ng is installed now
<esp1> do sudo airmon-ng start (wlan interface)
<esp1> where you insert your interface
<merther> esp1:  done
<esp1> you got a new interface now?
<esp1> mon0 maybe?
<merther> says my old interface but below the driver column it says (monitor mode enabled on mon0)
<esp1> good
<esp1> now do sudo airodump-ng mon0
<esp1> do you see your network there?
<merther> esp1:  ya
<esp1> good
<esp1> it is open?
<merther> esp1:  ya
<esp1> good
<merther> esp1: mac address filtered still though, haven't turned that off. Though my mac address is added
<esp1> ctrl c to exit
<merther> k
<esp1> click on your wireless network in the gui now
<merther> esp1: didn't work.  Network connection list shows two of the same connection.  I think that happened when I added the BSSID into the manual connection a while back.
<esp1> i'd turn off mac filtering next...bc now we know u've checked your card
<merther> k I'll do that now and brb
<merther_> esp1: didn't work
<esp1> atleast we know it isnt that
<merther_> esp1: *nod
<esp1> your ip of the router is 192.168.1.1?
<merther_> 192.168.5.1
<CppIsWeird> it seems i have a stuck session or something. I've turned off any session saving that I can find and every time i log in, i have the same windows in the same locations. any ideas?
<merther_> esp1: Trying the iwconfig route with the static ip with the mac filtering down just in case
<merther_> esp1:  same result
<esp1> sudo ifconfig wlan-something down && dhcpclient -r wlan-something && sudo iwconfig wlan-something essid "your ssid" mode managed && sudo ifconfig wlan-something 192.168.5.29 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<merther_> esp1: just did that part, just now.
<esp1> if u do ifconfig, does it show an ip?
<merther_> 169...
<merther_> for some reason in there though, there are two wlan0
<esp1> reboot then
<merther_> one says wlan0:avahi
<esp1> just ignore that
<merther_> deal, rebooting
<esp1> if u'r ip started with 169 u didnt set a static ip
<merther_> esp1: makes sense.  followed those steps though.
<esp1> did u do exactly that or more?
<merther> I'll copy and paste...
<merther> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<merther> sudo dhclient -r wlan0
<merther> sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.5.48 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<merther> sudo route add default gw 192.168.5.1
<merther> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "networkname"
<merther> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<merther> sudo dhclient wlan0
<merther> that's what it had me do
<esp1> dont do dhcpclient
<merther> k, how about the mode part?
<esp1> mode is ok
<merther> k, trying without the last dhclient
<merther> ok, now what? do I have to do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<merther> if config shows the ip I put in
<esp1> ifconfig say?
<esp1> good
<esp1> try ping 192.168.5.1
<merther> tried.  Destination host unreachable
<esp1> iwconfig say?
<merther> 192.168.5.48
<esp1> suer about that?
<esp1> *sure
<merther> yep, looking at it now
<esp1> not if but iw
<merther> oh sorry
<esp1> ;)
<merther> esp1:  there is no ip in iwconfig,  correct ESSID, Access Point: Not-Associated
<taw> what about key?
<esp1> u know the bssid of your ap?
<taw> is your wlan encrypted?
<esp1> he has open wifi now
<merther> esp1:  so long as the BSSID is the mac address of the ap then yes
<esp1> and no mac-filter on
<esp1> merther, that is correct
<merther> esp1:  then I know it
<taw> and you are sure essid is correct, is that case-sensitive?
<merther> The essid is correct, and has a capital letter, it's spelt correctly any time I've had to enter it.
<taw> have you run 'iwlist wlan0 scan' ?
<taw> just checking that your wlan in computer & access point work
<merther> taw: Ya, did that again just now and it does scan it.
<merther> it was having issues with that before it seems but it's scanning fine now.
<taw> next step would be sacrifice sheep, or something like that :-(
<esp1> tont think a sheep would do it....might need a cow ;P
<merther> there's no security to prevent it from connecting, it can scan and find the network.  It just can't connect to it through dhcp or manual, through network manager or terminal
<taw> yeh, Gods of wlan are quite demanding
<merther> I still blame broadcom
<taw> have you rebooted lately?
<merther> ya
<taw> classic case 'everything is correct, but nothing works'
<merther> interestingly enough when I went to put in the BSSID into network manager earlier it created a new network connection on it's own that didn't put in the mac address or the bssid.
<esp1> does this work? sudo aireplay-ng -1 0 -e network-ssid -a ap-mac -h wlan-mac wlan0
<merther> checking
<esp1> it will try to authenticate your card to the ap
<merther> says Please specify an attack mode
<merther> "aireplay-ng --help" for help.
<esp1> -1 should be the attack mode (fake authentication)
<merther> *shrug* that's a lower case L right?  also should I put the ssid in quotes and I'm assuming the mac addresses have : in em too
<esp1> no number
<merther> k
<merther> k this time I got ioctl(SIOCIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy
<esp1> lol...atleast an error
<rocko> http://www.dban.org/
<merther> then some other things... Make sure RFMON is enabled: run airmon-ng start wlan0 <#>
<merther> and sysfs injection support was not found either
<merther> I've gotta get to sleep unfortunately though.
<merther> esp1:  Thanks much for all the help.
<esp1> merther, good night....maybe it will work better tomorrow
<merther> I hope so.  I'll take a look into that program and see if have to get that mon0 thing up first and then the last command.
<esp1> ye it need mon
<merther> thought so.  I assume it became disabled again during that reboot
<merther> do you remember the first command really quick?
<esp1> airomon-ng start wlan0
<merther> ty
<merther> it's saying command not found for that now
<esp1> it is actually an attack tool for braking into wireless networks
<merther> airomon-ng start wlan0
<esp1> remember sudo
<merther> same results
<esp1> airmon
<esp1> an o to manny in there
<merther> :)
<merther> same error ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy.
<merther> ok.  Gotta sleep now.  Thanks again for the help.
<esp1> wich wifi device did u use?
<esp1> later,
<CppIsWeird> it seems i have a stuck session or something. I've turned off any session saving that I can find and every time i log in, i have the same windows in the same locations. any ideas?
<rocko> xxx
<rocko> Guest47215 you watch some dirty movies man XXX
<Guest47215> u already know =)
 * jarnos wonders when we get XXXubuntu :P
<zoredache> dunno, but there is already a porn-get
<CppIsWeird> is there any way to clear out a session thats been saved?
<zoredache> CppIsWeird: delete everything in ~/.cache/sessions
<CppIsWeird> nice, thanks.
<OnGaVeZyrKe> 	We can provide tha war against the all of penguinfuckers irc channels and servers too
<R1cochet> is there a way to mount bin/cue files?
<Reno`> why i don't find thunar-shares-plugin.deb in repository, i can download only deb ?
<_Pete_> R1cochet: I think not, but .iso files you can
<R1cochet> is there a way to mount bin/cue files?
<_Pete_> R1cochet: yes there is, first convert to .iso then do: mount -o loop <isofile> <mountpoint>
<R1cochet> _Pete_: thanx was hopping there was another way w/out converting
<TheSheep> R1cochet: if there is only one .bin file, you can mount it as you would mount iso
<R1cochet> TheSheep: thank you also
<_Pete_> TheSheep: what do you mean with one?
<TheSheep> _Pete_: the .cue files are index files that tell where particular .bin files go on the disk
<TheSheep> _Pete_: but the most common case is one .bin file that starts at the beginning, in which case it's the same as .iso
<_Pete_> .cue files tell indexes to .bin
<_Pete_> like sectors 0-100 = game
<_Pete_> 101-200 = other
<_Pete_> that's the reason if you mount them
<_Pete_> something wierd can happen
<TheSheep> not in the most common case of single bin file starting at the beginning
<Roonux> plop
<Roonux> my irssi ALT+number don't work, i've already disabled all shortcuts of xfce4-terminal, do you have an idea ?
 * Myrtti installs Terminator on Roonuxs' Xubuntu, rolls
 * jarnos is having a "Please Reply Urgent" email spam attack from Jahiz Basha.
<MaxFrames> hi. I have just added a wifi dongle to a xubuntu PC. how do I browse for available wifi networks?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: click on the network icon next to the clock
<MaxFrames> I have removed network-manager because it was buggy (I couldn't change my IP address from it)
<MaxFrames> so I am back to the standard network applet back from 6.x/7.x
 * TheSheep shrugs
<TheSheep> !wifi | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MaxFrames> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking => no info about browsing available networks there
<TheSheep> well, I suppose that means you need to find another application that does that -- if you don't want to use xubuntu's default ones
<TheSheep> unfortunately I'm happy with network manager, so I can't really suggest anything else
<TheSheep> you could try iwscan from commandline
<TheSheep> or iwlist wlan0 scanning
<MaxFrames> iwlist wlan0 scanning => "interface doesn't support scanning: network is down"
<MaxFrames> weird...
<MaxFrames> bbl
<noaXess> what need i remove to disable the networkmanager applet, so i can configure network over /etc/network/interfaces?
<cody-somerville> probably network-manager-applet
<charlie-tca> I you make changes to /etc/network/interfaces, it should automatically disable networkmanager applet
 * charlie-tca too slow again
<brandonban6> charlie-tca, where are you from?
<charlie-tca> USA
<brandonban6> ah. I always see you on, so I was wondering :)
<charlie-tca> It's a secret. You sleep little
<charlie-tca> gives more hours in the day to do things
<brandonban6> yeah.........when you have 3 kids, you sleep little anyway!
<charlie-tca> But not so many hours to do things!
<brandonban6> touche!
<charlie-tca> I'm also retired, so have a little more free time
<brandonban6> wow, how old are you?
<noaXess> how.. thanks..
<noaXess> have removed network-manager-gnome..
<noaXess> now..
<noaXess> what the command line tool, to disable autostart of gdm?
<TheSheep> noaXess: just remove it from your runlevel
<brandonban6> noaXess, that's a bit more tricky......check the runlevel
<noaXess> TheSheep: and how?
<brandonban6> or what TheSheep said
<brandonban6> lol
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> :)
<TheSheep> noaXess: by renaming apropriate symbolic link it /etc/rc.d
<noaXess> "/etc/rc3.d/S30gdm" right?
<TheSheep> noaXess: you can use update-rc.d for that
<TheSheep> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<TheSheep> and sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults  to bring it back
<noaXess> TheSheep: ok..
<brandonban6> TheSheep, -f = force?
<TheSheep> yes
<brandonban6> gotchya
<TheSheep> man update-rc.d for details
<noaXess> ok.. thanks
<SiDi> Any idea what's the contrary of atoi, anyone ? :p
<TheSheep> SiDi: where?
<SiDi> Huh ? :P
<TheSheep> SiDi: which language?
<SiDi> The c function to turn an int into a char*
<TheSheep> SiDi: sprintf("%d", x);
<SiDi> err, i feel damn stupid now
<SiDi> thank you :) i just didn't think about the obvious thing, was looking for some itoa or ltostr function :D
<TheSheep> don't worry, happens to all of us
<brandonban6> nerds :P
 * charlie-tca thinks sure is hard to keep quiet on that one from Sidi
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> I didn't sleep much last night : had to wake up to go at a stupid SQL course at uni T.T
<charlie-tca> :(
<charlie-tca> makes the day longer...
<SiDi> well, i managed to stay from 8h50 to 10h25
<SiDi> (instead of 8h00 - 11h15)
<SiDi> great, the client i'm coding really works well with upnp devices : it scans for a gateway, and once it found it, instead of asking for a port mapping, it just rescans...
<brandonban6> hmmm, so I use mkfs.ext3 -vcj /dev/path to make my external drive a journaled ext3 FS, and everything completed fine.....I can even mount it and it shows the lost and found folder, however, fdisk -l still shows a NTFS drive.......why is that?
<TheSheep> brandonban6: it shows the id that is in the partition table
<TheSheep> brandonban6: you can change it with fdisk
<brandonban6> TheSheep, ohhhhh, got it. thanks!!!
<brandonban6> TheSheep, also, when it mounts a link show up on the desktop as "500 GB Drive", I understand this to be the volume label, which I should be able to change with ef2label (as it is an ext3 fs) correct?
<TheSheep> brandonban6: it's the fallback text used when no label is set
<danopia> hi
<rs___> hey guys, how can I add a new keyboard language? I only have US now....using xubuntu 8.10
<knome> !languages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages
<rs___> I have the keyboard layout switcher in the panel, I just don't know how to add a new language to it
<knome> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> knome: fail :)
<knome> rs___, you need to download a language package from synaptic
<knome> TheSheep, totally.
<TheSheep> rs___: try this in terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<charlie-tca> LOL
<rs___> knome :)
<TheSheep> knome: for keyboard layouts?
<knome> TheSheep, hmmh. "keyboard language" ok.. suppose that is layout then :P
<TheSheep> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<TheSheep> wow
<TheSheep> rs___: but this won't work in recent versions of xubuntu
<charlie-tca> applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager
<charlie-tca> Keyboard, last tab is Layouts
<charlie-tca> uncheck use X configuration
<charlie-tca> click Add
<charlie-tca> It has a whole list of languages and countries
<charlie-tca> But it won't work for Jaunty
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: it never worked for me with 'use x configuration' unchecked
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: I always had to configure it in X
<charlie-tca> well, hell
<charlie-tca> 8.10?
<charlie-tca> more bad advice?
<rs___> charlie-tca, thanks, I don't know how I miss the Settings panel
<rs___> checking it right now
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: 8.10 and earlier, yes
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: but ymmv
<charlie-tca> TheSheep says it won't work, rs___
<charlie-tca> I would listen to him
<TheSheep> rs___: try it, maybe it's just me
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried it, just looked at it
<TheSheep> come to think of it, I never got to properly reporting that
<rs___> it does not work, I can add a new language but it does not appear in the keyboard language switcher
<TheSheep> but it's overhauled in Jaunty anyways...
<rs___> any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, Jaunty doesn't even have that
<charlie-tca> and maybe that's why...
<TheSheep> rs___: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<TheSheep> rs___: and re-cehc that 'use x config'
<rs___> TheSheep I changed it to german, but nothing, maybe I have to reboot? :)
<TheSheep> re-check
<rs___> aa
<TheSheep> rs___: no, just restart X
<TheSheep> rs___: log off and prss alt+ctrl+backspace
<rs___> TheSheep, yep
<rs__> no change :(
<TheSheep> that's weird
<rs__> setxkbmap should work though
<TheSheep> can you pastebin your /etc/default/console-setup ?
<rs__> TheSheep, XKBLAYOUT="de" from that file
<TheSheep> then it should work...
<TheSheep> you have German locale installed?
<rs__> zes
<TheSheep> ah-ha!
<rs__> yes, that is
<TheSheep> works!
<rs__> but with setxcbmap
<TheSheep> well, you can always add it to autostarted applications...
<TheSheep> but it's a hack
<rs__> I can just add that to /etc/rc.local I think...
<rs__> thanks a lot for your help guys
<doc_brown> i have completely screwed up my panel.  all the icons are on the left side even the clock.  i ran sudo rm ~/.config/xfce4/panel -r and it didnt help
 * doc_brown is screwed
<karlo> hello, w
<karlo> my wlan card isntt working
<brandonban6> karlo, what is happening with your wlan card?
<karlo> nothing it wont work
<karlo> also, in synaptic, there is no ndis
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<karlo> intrepid
<karlo> i have a silicon integrated network card i think
<karlo> i searched google and ubuntu for hours and i dont know what to do
<Roonux> hello, i run irssi and the Alt+<number> shortcut dont work, i've disable the shortcuts of xfce4-terminal, an idea ? :s
<charlie-tca> should not need ndiswrapper in Intrepid. Most of the drivers are built into the kernel now
<charlie-tca> Roonux: If you disabled shortcuts, how could they work
<karlo> well on kubuntu feisty it worked but in xub i dont know ==(
<knome> charlie-tca, xfce4-terminal shortcuts stop irssi shortcuts from working.
<charlie-tca> You are not in feisty anymore
<charlie-tca> yeah?
<Roonux> i've disabled the xfce4-terminal shortcuts, but my irssi shortcuts don't work ether :/
<karlo> yes
<SiDi> Roonux, told you already :D
<karlo> well xub says my wlan is "DISABLED"
<karlo> but i enabled wlan =(
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Roonux> SiDi: still don't work :(
<SiDi> Roonux, yes, gnome-terminal works;; :D
<Roonux> arf
 * charlie-tca bows to SiDi and knome  on the irrsi issues
<Roonux> let's try so..
<SiDi> charlie-tca, am i not being wonderful today ? :D (dont slap, please :x)
<charlie-tca> karlo: did you upgrade to intrepid?
<knome> Roonux, well, they work for me so i don't really know what could be wrong.
<charlie-tca> SiDi: you are doing great work!
<knome> Roonux, do you have any global (xfce) shortcuts?
<karlo> charlie-tca: i installed with live ccd
<SiDi> Ok, actually its xfce shortcuts
<SiDi> not xfce4-terminal :P
<steve__> but Ctrl+N works
<charlie-tca> karlo: was the live cd able to connect?
<karlo> charlie-tca: i used the non-graphical install of live cd
<charlie-tca> Well, boot the live cd and try it, please
<karlo> no no
<karlo> it works with kubuntu
<charlie-tca> feisty or intrepid?
<knome> charlie-tca, what is the problem?
<knome> charlie-tca, wireless drivers not working?
<charlie-tca> karlo: feisty is no longer supported, you know
<karlo> yes :D
<karlo> charlie-tca: but feisty handled it x.x
<knome> karlo, feisty and intrepid don't have the same hardware compatibility lists. there might be some drawbacks also.
<charlie-tca> It doesn't matter anymore. You are trying to make it work in Intrepid now.
<karlo> but i dont want to restart
<karlo> it takes hours
<knome> karlo, so if something worked for you in feisty and doesn't work in intrepid, PLEASE do file a bug report.
<charlie-tca> after testing it in the live cd
<knome> karlo, restart doesn't mean re-installing. restart means shutting your computer off and on.
<karlo> no, in feisty was the problem too but i somehow resolved it. now I AM drawback
<karlo> knome i know
<karlo> but loading the xub in ram and so it takes so long
<brandonban6> karlo, why is it loading in ram, are you running this from a flash drive?
<karlo> no im confused sorry =(
<karlo> its just my wlan is DISABLED
<brandonban6> karlo, sorry, i'm confused too........taking hours to reboot is a problem, but not the problem now. Network Manager does not see your wireless card at all?
<karlo> maybe
<karlo> it just doesnt show wlan networks
<karlo> no, its not showing
<charlie-tca> karlo: you don't have a network cable plugged in?
<itstegg> hello.
<karlo> joj
<knome> !hi | itstegg
<ubottu> itstegg: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<karlo> i am here with cable
<karlo> i have cable in laptop and wlan card, but wlan doesnt work
<charlie-tca> If you have a cable plugged in, the wlan will not work in intrepid
<knome> karlo, network-manager does *NOT* allow connecting with cable *AND* wlan at the same time.
<karlo> i know
<karlo> but it doesnt even show wlan connonsecti
<karlo> ill try
<brandonban6> karlo, also, does wlan interface show up when you run "ifconfig -a" in a terminal?
<itstegg> I have installed xubuntu 6.06.1 LTS (dapper drake) on an iMac PowerPC.  I wish to locate an active software repository so I can browse the available software using a web browser.
<karlo> d##
<karlo> hello i'm still here?
<zoredache_> qmore itstegg the dapper stuff still appears to on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/
<itstegg> thanks so much
<zoredache_> keep in mind that official support off ppc has been dropped.  So you won't find ppc on the official repositories for newer releases
<karlo> nothing worked
<karlo> how can i just enable my card?
<charlie-tca> You can not enable the wlan card if there is a network cable plugged in to the computer
<karlo> peoples i'm so sorry i made a mistake :O
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<charlie-tca> we all make mistakes
<karlo> there was no hardware restricted drivers, but i added sourceforge now it is there :D sorry for bothering but i'm allready sitting here by my neighbour for 3 hours
<karlo> and i wanted to go to party
<karlo> now i can finally go, thank you all =D
<charlie-tca> good luck, karlo
<karlo> thanks
<brandonban6> lol..........did anybody else get how Karlo resolved his issue?
<knome> nope.
<charlie-tca> no, but it is resolved, right?
<knome> i think he was just being stupid.
<zoredache_> I believe it is better to not think about such things....
<charlie-tca> could have been a language issue
<brandonban6> okay! yeah, charlie-tca tis resolved.
<charlie-tca> next!
<brandonban6> can we share external links here, i'm reminded of this funny IT video (some heavy language)
<charlie-tca> occasionally, yes
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic :P
<brandonban6> ahhh, thank knome  :)
 * charlie-tca slaps head
<knome> charlie-tca, lol? :D
<charlie-tca> that's right, I'm not allowed to say that no more
<knome> offtopic? :P
<charlie-tca> yeah
<knome> why?
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> occasionally, yes
<charlie-tca> <knome> #xubuntu-offtopic :P
<SiDi> there's an ot channel for xubuntu ? :O
 * charlie-tca has the eyes of knome watching
<knome> heh
<SiDi> Well, thats not exactly as if we had as many people as #ubuntu..
<knome> SiDi, true.
<charlie-tca> SiDi: maybe it just isn't as well known
<knome> SiDi, but as xubuntu is community driven, i personally think we can go a bit more offtopic here
<knome> SiDi, of course only when there is no support case going on :)
<brandonban6> how does you set xchat to open several channels upon a server connection........xchat opens freenode and #ubuntu, but I always have to join the rest.
<brandonban6> how does you........oh geez.......*how do you :)
<charlie-tca> you hilight freenode and hit edit
<knome> SiDi, you see, brandonban6 clearly wants to keep us from going offtopic ;)
<charlie-tca> Then you can add the channels in Favorite channels separated by comma only, no spaces
<knome> charlie-tca, that seems to be way easier in irssi ;)
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I only use XChat
<SiDi> oh btw, since we're between xubuntu users
<SiDi> will we finally take over ourselves to make a decent default theme for jaunty ?
<knome> charlie-tca, /channel add [-auto] #channel network
<knome> SiDi, i'm working on it.
<charlie-tca> Oh, that would be easier
<SiDi> great knome :P
<knome> SiDi, that doesn't mean gtk theme however.
<SiDi> if you need help to translate metacities into xfwms im used to it
<SiDi> well, it'd be good that we can provide the community themes for xubuntu
<brandonban6> knome........i'm running an xubuntu supported application. Its not off topic as the conversation topic of being off topic is...
<SiDi> including xfwms
<knome> SiDi, http://emonk.fi/open/xubuntu/jaunty-gdm-mockup-3.png / http://emonk.fi/open/xubuntu/jaunty-wall-mockup.png
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: you are on topic
<knome> brandonban6, yes, totally not. :)
<knome> brandonban6, *WE* were off topic and as you asked for support, we could not be offtopic anymore ;)
<SiDi> very nice gdm, knome ! don't forget to make 16/10 and 16/9 versions tho :p
<knome> SiDi, sure not.
<knome> SiDi, that's an svg export to png.
<SiDi> btw, what about some horns for the mouse ? :) it'd fit well with the jackalope :D
<knome> don't know. we have to talk about that.
<knome> i don't know if we're going to use the mouse at all.
<SiDi> is there a mailing list for xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<knome> many of them.
<knome> that reminds me of i have to mail the list:P
<knome> the -devel onw :P
<charlie-tca> we have xubuntu-users and Xubuntu-devel
<brandonban6> charlie-tca, i don't have an "edit" option anywhere. Using Xchat 2.8.6
<charlie-tca> sure you do. Click XChat, Network list,
<charlie-tca> Then high light Freenode, then click Edit
<charlie-tca> what could be simpler?
 * brandonban6 d'OH!!!
<brandonban6> thanks charlie-tca
<SiDi> hi wormsxulla
<charlie-tca> sure
 * charlie-tca thinks knome must be rolling on the floor now, since Xchat is so easy
<wormsxulla> :)
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: maybe i can bribe you so you recommend chatzilla instead? ;)
<brandonban6> knome, I just realized i mis-read your comment earlier, I thought you said "brandonban6 wants to keep us offtopic"  Sorry about that!
<charlie-tca> XChat comes in Xubuntu
<knome> brandonban6, no problem :)
<knome> charlie-tca, actually i'm just *very* comfort with irssi, i've once even written a script to upload my website from irssi
 * charlie-tca and I could have gotten it all on one line, too
<charlie-tca> must be nice, then.
<charlie-tca> XChat is the only thing I could figure out how to work
<knome> totally. that script has been deprecated for a long time, however.
<knome> but i *still* make my mysql backups with one command on irssi.
<charlie-tca> huh? you can do that, too?
<knome> charlie-tca, once you've written a script to do that, yes...
<knome> ;)
<SiDi> does irssi include httpcp ?
<knome> SiDi, *no* idea. :)
<knome> SiDi, if perl can do it, irssi can do it.
<knome> SiDi, just write a script.
<SiDi> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2324.html httcpcp
<charlie-tca> I'd stay away from that htt *pcp* :/
<SiDi> I miswrote actually, its cpcp :p
<SiDi> One of the best RFCs, with IP Over Avian carreers : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers
<SiDi> oops, french link :/
<Roonux> so let's try gnome-terminal
 * charlie-tca thinks it is _way_ over his head
 * knome is nostagizing with some paul mccartney live tracks
<brandonban6> knome, way to be a conversation killer ;)
<knome> ;)
<wormsxulla> SiDi: did you say "hi" because of my host, or do we "know" each other from elsewhere?
<SiDi> I usually say you here and in #winehq
<knome> wormsxulla, maybe he has played "worms" ?;)
<SiDi> i just thought i'd say hi, but i can also ignore you if you're scared :P
<SiDi> see you *
<wormsxulla> no, it's fine, i was just curious :)
<brandonban6> speaking of wine, anyone run steam on wine?
<knome> ok, that might not be the best message i've sent to a mailing list :]
<charlie-tca> you think?
<knome> totally.
<knome> at least it was short - had nothing extra in it.
<charlie-tca> I'll bet everyone ignored it, almost
<knome> brandonban6, doesn't seem like it. :)
<knome> brandonban6, maybe #winehq ? :P
<knome> charlie-tca, might be.
<charlie-tca> Maybe he just don't know  Paul
<brandonban6> thanks knome  :)
<SiDi> yaaay my bittorrent client supports upnp now \o/
<SiDi> (sorry)
<knome> charlie-tca, now i dropped off from this discussion. i think you were talking about the post on the mailing list :D
<knome> SiDi, no problem. it's friday night after all and we all can relax a bit :
<knome> :)
<charlie-tca> I'm lost now. someone wanted to know about xubuntu mailing list?
<knome> charlie-tca, uh oh. :)
<knome> charlie-tca, 21:38  knome: ok, that might not be the best message i've sent to a mailing list :]
<knome> charlie-tca, i thought you commented on that :)
<charlie-tca> Oh, that one, yeah
<knome> charlie-tca, anyway, i've been at a paul mccartney show twice and both times he got me crying at some point, and i think i'ven seen very rarely crying :)
<SiDi> charlie-tca, yeh sure
<charlie-tca> Yeah, he should be streamed across the world once a day, I think
 * charlie-tca with hands in the air. I am totally lost now
<Roonux> so on my desktop computer, <ESC>+<number> work :)
<charlie-tca> knome: you left the gdm art out of the message
<knome> charlie-tca, hhms, did i?
<knome> charlie-tca, i thought i was talking about the jaunty artwork in general, and i think that includes gdm
 * charlie-tca slaps head again
<knome> :)
<Jan|> how do I edit a file that belongs to the root user?
<vinnl> Jan|, what kind of file?
<brandonban6> i'm confused, is xubuntu put out by canicol?
<Jan|> gslideshow.desktop
<vinnl> brandonban6, no, it's a community project
<zoredache_> Jan|: generally you need to start your editor with sudo or gksu
<vinnl> Jan|, you'll want to copy the file to your home directory and edit it there, I believe
<vinnl> Ehm, wait
<charlie-tca> brandonban6: no, it is supported by canonical, but is a separate project
<vinnl> I believe to ~/.local/share/applications
<charlie-tca> No, I said that wrong
<vinnl> *endorsed :)
<brandonban6> ahh.......thanks Vinch_ , so knome, charlie-tca  are you on development teams then?
<charlie-tca> endorsed by canonical, but is separate.
<Jan|> zoredache_, how do I do that?
<brandonban6> I meant thanks vinnl :) *
<charlie-tca> I am not a developer.
<vinnl> ...but charlie-tca  does excellent work on bug triaging
<charlie-tca> I am not just a user
<zoredache_> Jan|: depends... you didn't say what type of file you need to edit.  But for a plain text file doing an alt-f2 and then running 'gksu mousepad' would work
<vinnl> zoredache_, a .desktop file... It's recommended to make a copy as the local user to edit it, I beleive
<brandonban6> do you have to have some level of experience to be involved in bug process? How can I get plugged in?
<Jan|> alt+f2 o nthe file?
<SiDi> charlie-tca is our mascotte
<SiDi> he's the mouse on the screenshots
<brandonban6> lol @ SiDi
<vinnl> (That's not to say that I never edit the files in /usr/share/applications :P)
<brandonban6> !community
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about community
<charlie-tca> You can get involved by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Bugs
<SiDi> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<brandonban6> charlie-tca, I don't know how to read :D
<zoredache_> Jan|: no, you don't need the file to be seleted, just running gksu mousepad lets you open a text editor with root privileges.  you could then open/edit any file
<SiDi> brandonban6, then you won't be able to help :) bug triaging is a lot of reading
<brandonban6> SiDi, ..........I guess it is back to what I do best then.......apathy and "bugging" others (pun fully intended).
<zoredache_> Jan|: but like vinnl suggests, you probably should make a copy.  Changes you make in /usr/share/.... may be overwritten when you upgrade  Only things in /etc/, and /home are preserved
 * charlie-tca thinks filing bugs help too (not as much reading)
<knome> brandonban6, i'm the marketing lead for xubuntu, no kind od not a developer either.
<brandonban6> knome, that's freaking awesome!
<knome> :)
<juanito> is there a restricted extras package for xubuntu?
<Jan|> thanks zoredache_
<vinnl> juanito, yep
<vinnl> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<vinnl> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<juanito> thanks
<juanito> i installed it in ubuntu
<juanito> but the w32 codecs were optional
<juanito> how can i install this?
<vinnl> Try to play a file that needs those codecs
<knome> juanito, 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras' on terminal or launch synaptic, search for the package, mark to be installed and apply.
<knome> juanito, what vinnl suggested might work as well.
<juanito> so you mean to say that if i try to see a video and it gives me an option of searching these codecs
<juanito> i must search them this way?
<charlie-tca> w32 codecs should be available from medibuntu repository, aren't they
<Jan|> the lack of GUI in linux is annoying
<charlie-tca> GUI for ??
<Jan|> gslideshow, can't even change the settings
<Jan|> you need to open a text file
<juanito> i'm going to try to install the xubuntu restricted and i'll let you know how it goes
<juanito> ;)
<brandonban6> Jan|, I thought so too at first, but I've really grown to appreciate the simplicity, efficiency, and quickness of the CLI apps.
<charlie-tca> Jan|: you could ask on #ubuntu, if it isn't terrible busy. It will be the same procedure
<juanito> and please forgive my english
<knome> charlie-tca, how do i change the xfwm theme? is it the one you can change from settings manager -> window manager -> tab "style" ?
<juanito> i'm spanish
<Jan|> brandonban6, CLI ?
<knome> juanito, #ubuntu-es
<knome> ;)
<charlie-tca> I don't know, knome
<brandonban6> Jan|, CLI = Command Line Interface
<knome> !xfwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfwm
<knome> d'oh
<juanito> thanks knome but i like to practise english too;)
<charlie-tca> !xfwm4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfwm4
<Jan|> command lines are annoying, you have to remember the commands :P
<knome> charlie-tca, i suppose it is that but..
<charlie-tca> What does that theme control?
<knome> charlie-tca, ok, it must be that.
<knome> charlie-tca, seemingly the window borders :)
<brandonban6> Jan|,  nah.......there is always help on standbye with man pages or --help switches.
<Jan|> well I did a "chmod --help" and it just confused me
<brandonban6> Jan|, just not as a pretty and I agree more difficult to work with, but there is something to be said about doing things with commands.
<charlie-tca> juanito: your english seems fine to this American
<juanito> wow that's very kind of you
<juanito> thanks a lot
<zoredache_> Jan|: guis are annoying, you have to click a dozen times to do each thing.  And even once you understand how to do it you still have to do all that clicking.  With the cli, and a good memory, once you know how to do something you can do it very fast
<charlie-tca> juanito: You are welcome
<zoredache_> learning and discovering new things in a cli does tend to be difficult though
<juanito> hey
<Jan|> zoredache_ the average person doesn't want to have to remember 1000 commands just to use his operating system
<vinnl> Neither do I :P
<charlie-tca> Once it is set up, you don't have to remember all those
<juanito> can i paste the information apt-get gave me?
<charlie-tca> to pastebin
<juanito> about restricted extras i mean
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<charlie-tca> If it is only a line or two
<brandonban6> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<juanito> well it told me suggested packages........
<juanito> and recomended packages
<juanito> i gather that these ones arwe not in the package
<juanito> am i right?
<Jan|> zoredache_ if the gslideshow GUI had everything I wouldn't have had to come in here and wait 10minutes for an awnser thus saving me 10minutes
<knome> juanito, suggested and recommended packages are something you *might* want to install.
<charlie-tca> juanito: yes, those are not included and may not be needed
<knome> charlie-tca, hah! beat you again :)
<juanito> o search them later
 * charlie-tca is just too slow
<charlie-tca> juanito: exactly what I do with them.
<charlie-tca> and I almost never install them later, too
<Jan|> It no question that any app with a good GUI, even if its not as efficient as another similar app with no GUI, will sell better (be more popular).
<juanito> ok now i undrstand this package better
<Jan|> maybe i should wait another 100years then maybe linux distros will have a GUI for everything ? :D
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has more GUI's than Xubuntu does
<Jan|> right, right
<knome> Jan|, maybe. or you might learn programming and do the improvements yourself.
<juanito> i like ubuntu very much
<charlie-tca> GUI slows down the computer, sometimes a very large slowdown
<juanito> i'm giving a try to xubuntu right now
<juanito> ;)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Jan|> linux people don't get much paychecks :P
<charlie-tca> You mean some get *paid* ?
<knome> juanito, psst, i can tell you a secret *whispers:* xubuntu is better than ubuntu
<juanito> jeje
<knome> Jan|, not necessarily true. you can get paid. or you could get sponsored to fly to other side of the world drinking free beer.
<Jan|> charlie-tca, yeah some people pay for linux support, look at red hat...
<knome> Jan|, free as in paid by someone else.
<juanito> it's faster knome
<charlie-tca> I don't really want to look at red hat; I like Xubuntu!
<Jan|> well they offer paid support iirc
<knome> Jan|, you can even get paid by someone to develop. like my friend does. many hours per week.
<vinnl> knome, don't spread the word or everybody will be using Xubuntu and we'll no longer be an underdog ;-)
<charlie-tca> Canonical offers paid support for Ubuntu
<knome> Jan|, the world is full of possibilities. the thing is that there's so many projects and things to develop that we just don't have enough people to do that.
<Jan|> knome, I tried coding once. didn't like staring at the monitor for 12hours straight everyday...
<knome> vinnl, that'll be no problem to me ;)
<vinnl> :P
<knome> Jan|, i stare at the monitor for 12 hours straight even if not coding.
<juanito> your eyes must be very red
<hollywoodb> I think as Xfce 4.6 gains traction xubuntu will become more popular.  With xfce 4.6, it's power manager, and gigolo I no longer see any compelling reason to run gnome
<charlie-tca> Jan|: If you want paid support - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/paid
<Jan|> well you get the point, its like, spend a few days coding. then spend more days debugging, then you need to fix bugs found by the public, etc
<vinnl> Personally, I can't wait for Xfce 4.8 :)
<juanito> ufw is installed and enabled by default?
<juanito> please
 * charlie-tca is a glutton for punishment, too... waiting for 9.10; waiting for 4.8
<vinnl> Yes
<vinnl> Ehm... At least isntalled, I think enabled :P
<charlie-tca> ufw is installed by default
<Jan|> hollywoodb, gnome is ad ?
<Jan|> *bad
<Jan|> ?
<brandonban6> Jan|, we are nerds........we thrive on that kind of stuff......we like to be challenged. M$ is successful and some may judge that better, but I'd rather learn and not be spoon fed IT.
<juanito> is it enough firewall?
<juanito> do i have to install firestarter instead?
<knome> juanito, yes, today maybe, but not because of monitors. :) i have very good quality monitors so they won't hurt my eyes.
<charlie-tca> Jan|: gnome is not bad, but is sometimes easier to use and do things in than Xfce
<charlie-tca> It does take more resources, though
<juanito> ok knome
<vinnl> juanito, Firestarted is just a GUI for iptables, ufw is a frontend for that too, so I believe the default firewall settings are fine... Not sure though, not my field of expertise
<juanito> am
<juanito> so they both do the same
<juanito> is that what you try to tell me??
<vinnl> Yep
<Jan|> brandonban6, hehehe "spoon fed IT"
<juanito> i remember having problems with firestarter in ubuntu
<juanito> i couldn't activate it
<juanito> i mean enable it
<juanito> i'm not very good with linux yet
<juanito> ;(
<Jan|> brandonban6, its not like I go buy every MS book on windows, but I find windows easyer to learn because of the GUI presence for everything
<vinnl> What do you mean by "couldn't"? Was the button grey, did it provide an error message, ...?
<juanito> each time i wanted to enable firestarter gave me an error
<vinnl> What did it say?
<juanito> buffffffff
<brandonban6> Jan|, likewise with Linux and CLI apps.
<juanito> jolly bad remembering errors
<juanito> ;P
<vinnl> That's not very helpful :P
<vinnl> Well, I'd say you just try agian :)
<juanito> i'm sorry i couldn't be of more help
<vinnl> Heh, I can imagine ;-)
<juanito> i know errors are important to share
<juanito> but
<vinnl> It d oesn't really matter if it works now and if it doesn't we'll have the error message :)
<juanito> i'm in a virtual machine
<juanito> that could have been the problem that day
<juanito> ?
<juanito> i don't know
<juanito> i will try to run it again tomorrow
<juanito> and i will tell you what happens
<vinnl> :)
<juanito> is vmware available for linux?
<juanito> i mean free
<vinnl> I thought so
<vinnl> If not, there are excellent alternatives
<vinnl> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<juanito> yes
<juanito> i heard about it the other day
<knome> juanito, vmware player 2 is, yes.
<juanito> great program or so it seems
<vinnl> vmware-server is in Canonical's partner repo
<juanito> thanks knome
<vinnl> Yes, it is :)
<knome> i think you can't find vmware player in canonical repos, but you can download it from the vmware site
<juanito> has anyone of you installed the package mentioned before
<juanito> xubuntu restricted extras?
<knome> the installation is quite straightforward as it includes only running one script
<brandonban6> virtualbox is amazing.......I work in an windows enviroment. So I run xp on vbox and use Linux for all that I can.
<vinnl> Yep, I have
<knome> juanito, i have it, yep.
<vinnl> Ha! Beat you! :P
<knome> :P
<knome> that was only a second option O;)
<knome> *opinion.
<vinnl> Oh, you're allowed extra time for that? :P
<charlie-tca> I have too
<knome> yes, because i'm on bluetooth+phone
<juanito> i tried kubuntu too
<juanito> o didn't like it very much
<vinnl> Ah, I just read ;-)
<knome> i'll be in the same line as you once i get my adsl modem.
<juanito> i even tried suse
<juanito> ;)
<juanito> open SUSE
<vinnl> :P
<knome> i think xubuntu is the most starightforward and since jaunty, the most beautiful distro
<knome> O:]
<juanito> you seem very happy with xubuntu
<juanito> i envy you
<knome> aren't you happy with xubuntu? :)
<juanito> installed it 10 minutes ago
<charlie-tca> juanito: it is just trying enough until one fits you.
<juanito> ;))
<juanito> ;P
<charlie-tca> I tried almost everything I could find before Ubuntu and then Xubuntu
<juanito> you know
<charlie-tca> and I have the floppies and cd's still
<juanito> i'm very bad with the terminal
<knome> charlie-tca is right. but anything but xubuntu is objectively a wrong choice, even if *you* thought something else is better for you
<juanito> i wanted something easy to use
<vinnl> Haha xD
<juanito> light
<juanito> and amiable
<knome> (x)ubuntu is the easiest to use. and xubuntu is light.
<charlie-tca> no leaning there, knome?
<juanito> i quickly understood that linux is quite easy if you just want certain things
<juanito> but if you want to use it intensely..........
<charlie-tca> xubuntu is the best one for lightweigt with gui
<juanito> oh my
<juanito> the more i read the more questions i had
<vinnl> Heh, very recognisable ;-)
<vinnl> All those acronyms...
<charlie-tca> should have tried OS/2
<juanito> ;(
<knome> charlie-tca, not at all. i think the prepared artwork for xubuntu jaunty just makes xubuntu beat everthing. :D
<SiDi> juanito, honnestly, i dont use windows at all and i feel ok
<vinnl> +1 :)
<SiDi> i dont experience much bugs (except when testing jaunty :p), and i'm pretty happy withh what i can do of my system
<juanito> my sister uses windows so i have to share that piece of shit
<juanito> jaja
<charlie-tca> no windows on my 5 systems
<juanito> wow
<juanito> a very good user of linux you must be
<charlie-tca> It kind of gets in the way of working on them
<vinnl> No Windows on 100% of my systems either :P
<charlie-tca> good word choice
<charlie-tca> juanito: I am the lead tester for Xubuntu, so I test on different systems that I have,.
<charlie-tca> I try to make sure it will work for everybody else, if I can.
<juanito> jeje
<juanito> i just want to find my distro
<juanito> i think xubuntu is quite nice
<SiDi> it is for sure :)
 * SiDi confesses he has Windoz on a PC (for Photoshop and for Dx games demos)
<charlie-tca> I guess, if you play games...
<knome> i have vmware for photoshop and decent handling of wacom tablets.
<juanito> i've got another question
<juanito> please
<knome> !ask | juanito
<ubottu> juanito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zoredache_> !ask
<knome> ;)
<knome> zoredache_, beat ya!
<vinnl> SiDi, which version of Photoshop? Photoshop CS 2 works on Wine :)
<zoredache_> yes, you did
 * charlie-tca is too slow again!
<juanito> can i feal confortable  using sudo as it comes with the instalation or
<juanito> do i have to edit anything
<juanito> or activate the root
<knome> vinnl, i didn't have much luck with CS2 on wine :/
<juanito> or somethin
<juanito> remember i'm a beginner
<knome> juanito, do use sudo.
<charlie-tca> juanito: sudo should be fine the way it is
<vinnl> knome, oh... Heh, I haven't tried it myself, so :P
<SiDi> I use CS3
<juanito> so i leave it untouched
<zoredache_> you can do a lot of damage to your system by running commands with 'sudo' but the danger isn't because of sudo, it is in what you do with it..
<SiDi> juanito, sudo is just fine for everything ;)
<juanito> ok ok
<charlie-tca> yes, leave it untouched. It is ready to use as is
<juanito> that was my big question
<zoredache_> of course if you have good backups of your data/configuration, you can generally feel safe about doing anything.  So make backups.  :)
<knome> vinnl, after testing it i read somewhere that it might need some tweaks before it could work but eh - no luck with that anyway before wacom tablets are *completely* supported :)
<SiDi> CS2 *works*, but half of the keyboard shortcuts dont
<SiDi> and thats what makes photoshop so magical
<juanito> well friends time for me to go
<juanito> i can assure you it's been a pleasure to spend this hour with you
<knome> see you later, juanito
<brandonban6[away> bye juanito
<vinnl> Bye
<juanito> bye friends
<CppIsWeird> I've followed the instructions http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/27/howto-remove-the-borders-of-your-desktop-icon-text/ and i have also placed those configuration parameters in .gtkrc, .gtkrc-2.1-gnome, .gtkrc-2.1, none of them work.
<vinnl> CppIsWeird, those files are in your home directory?
<CppIsWeird> yes
<vinnl> And have you restarted your desktop?
<CppIsWeird> yes, including full reboots even.
<vinnl> Which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<CppIsWeird> 8.10
<vinnl> OK, wait, I'm going to try this myself
<CppIsWeird> ok.
<vinnl> Ah, this might be it...
<vinnl> CppIsWeird, what do you get if you execute "xfdesktop --reload" in a terminal window?
<CppIsWeird> actually... an error referencing the file in the isntructions: .gtkrc-2.0:4: error: unexpected character '\343', expected string constant
<vinnl> Good
<vinnl> That's because Wordpress converted the quotes in that blog post
<CppIsWeird> ah, so if i retype this, it should work?
<vinnl> I think so, this should be correct: http://pastie.org/409790
<vinnl> Wait, this: http://pastie.org/409790.txt
<vinnl> CppIsWeird, and, does it work?
<CppIsWeird> xfdesktop --reload, no error, but borders are still there
<vinnl> You might have to logout and log back in again
<CppIsWeird> k.
<CppIsWeird> fuck yeah.
<CppIsWeird> nice, thanks. :-)
<vinnl> yw :)
<vinnl> Then I'm off now, bye :)
<CppIsWeird> later
<charlie-tca> see you later, vinnl
<CppIsWeird> hey charlie
 * charlie-tca waves at CppIsWeird 
<CppIsWeird> remember my other issue a day or so ago with comparing two directories?
<charlie-tca> yeah
<CppIsWeird> rsync. :P
<charlie-tca> Get it to work?
<charlie-tca> great!
<SiDi> damn , i just discovered the function i was using in order to retrieve my external ip address was having failures :(
<CppIsWeird> charlie, are you from south africa?
<charlie-tca> No, CppIsWeird. USA
<CppIsWeird> ah, just noticed you were in quite a few ubuntu rooms, including a dev one.
<charlie-tca> Yes, I do a lot of bug triage work and testing
<CppIsWeird> cool
<noaXess> how to i set a swap partition from console?
<noaXess> or is there a default one in 8.10
<zoredache_> what do you mean set a swap partition?
<zoredache_> from start to finish, you would create the partition, prepare it with mkswap, update your /etc/fstab, and then do a swapon -a
<noaXess> zoredache: need i do that on installation or while a running system?
<noaXess> can i do
<noaXess> ok. there is a swap partition :)
<zoredache> when you do a standard install and the the installer automatically setup the partitions it should do that for you
<noaXess> /dev/sda5            5003        5221     1759086   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<noaXess> ok..
<noaXess> what size does it have?
<zoredache> run the command cat /proc/meminfo
<zoredache> if your swap is setup then you should see a value larger then 0 on the SwapTotal line
<noaXess> i need libltdl3, but can't install it, cause: Package libltdl3 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<noaXess> how can i find out, which package i need to install or which source i need to install libltdl3?
<knome> noaXess, have you enabled universe/multiverse repositories?
<zoredache> may I ask what you need that library for?
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ is what I use.
<zoredache> noaXess: it appears that libtdl3 has been superceded by libltdl7 in the repositories (at least on intrepid)
<noaXess> knome: that are the backports, right?
<knome> noaXess, nope.
<knome> noaXess, maybe zoredache already found the solution.
<noaXess> zoredache: then.. a app that uses libltdl3 can work with the libltdl7?
<noaXess> im installing zimbra on 8.10..
<noaXess> by the way.. www.zimbra.com
<zoredache> noaXess: unfortunatly, I am not sure about that... sometimes an older app can use newer libraries.. sometimes it can't it depends on how much the library has changed
<noaXess> zoredache: ok.. then, better is to test it ;
<noaXess> zimra cs is just tested on 8.04 LTS... not on 8.10.. but i want it on 8.10..
<noaXess> can i make any symbolik link to libltdl7.. name of symlink should be libltdl3
<zoredache> you can try, it shouldn't break anything to create a symlink.
<zoredache> I don't know if it will work though
<noaXess> zoredache: where is libltdl7?
<dejeN> hi , germans here ?
<noaXess> jap
<noaXess> but is there no german xubuntu channel?
<charlie-tca> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dejeN> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> That must be right?
<noaXess> !info libtool
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu only has this channel, to the best of my knowledge. Ubuntu has several languages.
<ubottu> libtool (source: libtool): Generic library support script. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.4-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 496 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<noaXess> the software i want to install need libltdl3 instead of libltdl7.. is there a way to make a sym link from libltdl3 to libltdl7?
<noaXess> where is library libltdl7 located? where should it be?
<charlie-tca> Did you install libtool?
<charlie-tca> You can use locate libltdl7 in a terminal to try to find it.
<noaXess> jep
<noaXess> charlie-tca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127492/
<charlie-tca> take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/libltdl7-dev.list and see if it tells you anything else
<noaXess> charlie-tca: jap..
<noaXess> found it.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/127493/
<charlie-tca> so you can symlink this /usr/lib/libltdl.so.7.1.2 to the name you need
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<noaXess> still MISSING: libltdl3 if i install my app..
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127495/
<knome> charlie-tca, wrong package name referred in the deb?
<charlie-tca> No, wrong name in link
<charlie-tca> or maybe just not compatible with it
<noaXess> charlie-tca: ?
<charlie-tca> Could be one of those packages that just won't use libltdl7
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> it's zimbra..
<charlie-tca> It might insist on libltdl3
<charlie-tca> and you can't trick it
<noaXess> hm.. can i remove the 7 version and install the 3 version from a package?
<charlie-tca> I am not a developer, so I really don't know  how to answer that
<noaXess> ok.. but thanks..
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it will something else. Sometimes you can just add another package and they work, sometimes it breaks it
<charlie-tca> s/will something/will break something
<charlie-tca> That might be why zimbra isn't been used in 8.10 yet, too
<noaXess> ha..
<noaXess> charlie-tca: have removed the 7 version and installed that one from hardy.. just a test.. :)
<noaXess> and no missing lib on zimbra install
<charlie-tca> Now if only nothing else broke... Good luck
<charlie-tca> or, you installed that just for zimbra and everything is great!
<SiDi> reminds me the trouble i had with libiptc
<SiDi> it just disappeared from ubuntu
<SiDi> if you want it, you gotta get iproutes' source and write your own makefile to compile and install the lib
<charlie-tca> That sounds like much more fun
<SiDi> actually no
<SiDi> i'm not good with Makefiles
<SiDi> and after i got rid of it, i noticed i was missing another lib
<SiDi> for which there wasnt any package either
<SiDi> i just gave up :D
<charlie-tca> \o/
<SiDi> now that i'm at my parents' home i got a super cool UPNP router so i can test my code without such problems :P
<SiDi> but my nat-pmp support code for my torrent client is completely broken, don't know why though :(
<noaXess> if i need perl-5.8.8 instead of 5.10.0 is there a way to install 5.8.8, is there a package? is see only perlapi-5.8.8
<charlie-tca> perl 5.8.8 was in hardy
<charlie-tca> If you are going to do all that, you might need this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<SiDi> What hour is it in the US, charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> Where I am, 4:42pm
<SiDi> almost 1 am here :P
<charlie-tca> Should be in bed?
<charlie-tca> Oh, hell. I been on this thing for 12 hours now
<charlie-tca> (computer, not IRC)
<SiDi> means you woke up pretty early :P
<charlie-tca> on some days. but only when I don't sleep much
#xubuntu 2009-03-07
<knome> charlie-tca is our superboy
<charlie-tca> no, that should be cody-somerville
 * charlie-tca thinks highly of cody-somerville 
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> thank you charlie-tca. I appreciate that. However, Xubuntu wouldn't be the same without *you*.
<charlie-tca> Might be stronger, though
<knome> it would be different without both of you.
<charlie-tca> I can agree with that
<keres> when you chown something, and it says 'read only filesystem', even with sudo, how do you fix write protection?
<charlie-tca> keres: as in, you want to write to it?
<charlie-tca> read only means it is write protected
<xiq> hello! can i skin the taskbar in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> yes
<xiq> how O=
<xiq> ?
<charlie-tca> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<xiq> thanks :D
<SiDi> btw, dont try transparent png, it may hurt your eyes =)
<xiq> ok.. does anyone know how to set off the compiz taskbarr opacity?
<SiDi> hm, in the opacity menu of compizconfig-settings-manager
<xiq> thx, i'm very tired ;D
<davygrvy_> xubuntu just installed on a very old ThinkPad 600E
<davygrvy_> very impressive, it got the two pccards for wired and wireless working!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<davygrvy_> all automatic
<charlie-tca> which version?
<davygrvy_> during the install it was talking to the mirrors and downloading packages
<davygrvy_> 8.10
<SiDi> See you tomorrow people
<charlie-tca> I'm impressed if you wired and wireless working
<charlie-tca> later, SiDi
<knome> o/
<SiDi> time for me to make sweet dreams about SIGSEGV and gcc errors :)
 * charlie-tca very glad to hear from davygrvy_ 
<davygrvy_> I tried on an even older Thinkpad 760EL, but no joy there
<davygrvy_> hardware detection problems with the cd-rom
<charlie-tca> That could make it difficult
<davygrvy_> just tooooo old
<charlie-tca> I thought that was the case with an old desktop machine, but it was a bad motherboard, instead of age
<davygrvy_> the 600E is updating pachages right now for it's first boot, could parobably be another 30 minutes
<davygrvy_> yeah, could be
<davygrvy_> smart boot manager got the installer kernel to load from it, yet the installer failed @ step #3 "detecting and mounting cd-rom".  The cd-rom the installer just loaded from ;)
<davygrvy_> how good is dosbox at allowing dos apps to run in realmode?
<charlie-tca> Did you run the cd integrity check to make sure it wasn't the cd?
<charlie-tca> never used dosbox
<davygrvy_> couldn't, it couldn't mount it
<davygrvy_> ;)
<knome> davygrvy_, any specific app/game in mind?
<davygrvy_> not a game...  a mission critical data acquision system
<davygrvy_> runs with a full length (13") ISA card in the docking station
<davygrvy_> it's 13 years old, but there is nothing better made these days
<davygrvy_> isn't that weird?
<davygrvy_> I'm putting on xubuntu to see if I can run that dos app
<davygrvy_> win95 bothers me alot
<davygrvy_> I'm really starting to get my linux "fu" lately.  I feel empowered
<FaMott> Hmmm, How do I get a USB mic to Work in Xubuntu >.>?
<davygrvy_> FaMott, does the manufacturer provide a driver for it?
<FaMott> It's just a regular USB Microphone... hell, It's the Rock Band Mic I'm using because I'm a cheap bugger :P
<davygrvy_> serial ports and disc like stick memory are builtin and automatic
<davygrvy_> you need a driver
<FaMott> Hmmm.
<FaMott> Where can I get the driver?
<davygrvy_> this is the problem with USB devices in general
<davygrvy_> who made it?
<FaMott> It (if I can remember correctly) is Identified as a Logitech Mic.
<FaMott> Yep, Logitech USB Microphone
<knome> FaMott, try to set your mic/record device volume louder in 'aumix'
<davygrvy_> hit http://www.logitech.com or google for "logitech usb microphone linux driver"
<davygrvy_> does linux recognize it at all?
<FaMott> Yes it does, as mic,0
<davygrvy_> ahh
<davygrvy_> you're there
<davygrvy_> is the device listed in the mixer?
<FaMott> Yeah
<davygrvy_> enabled? input level up?
<FaMott> Mic level is as high as it can get.
<FaMott> and mic select is Mic1
<knome> FaMott, try to set your mic/record device volume louder in 'aumix'
<FaMott> Ohjeez, I don't even HAVE aumix.
<knome> FaMott, 'sudo apt-get install aumix'
<FaMott> Doing that now
<FaMott> All the way up, installed, too.
<FaMott> Nothing but Fuzz.
<knome> FaMott, maybe you need to unmute it
<davygrvy_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/vectorlinux-36/how-do-you-assign-my-usb-micak5370-as-the-capture-device-433604/
<FaMott> THERE WE Go...
<knome> FaMott, what was the solution?
<FaMott> Well, A combination of setting it up on aumix and setting it as my audio device for skype
<knome> :)
<knome> good to know.
<davygrvy_> yup
<knome> davygrvy_, the solution is many times more simple than you'd think.
<davygrvy_> just top level software, hardware works fine, yes?
<knome> usb microphones are quite simple hardware
<knome> and there is actually no reason why they would not work
<knome> you don't need specific drivers because they only input sound.
<davygrvy_> when I saw FaMott said linux recognized, your basically done
<davygrvy_> unlike this USB osciliscope I have will only work on windows due to it's complexity
<davygrvy_> and there's no host software for it on linux anyways
<knome> true. but it's really hard for a beginner, for example, to know he needs to install aumix and tweak that one knob. EVEN if it's so easy that even our grandmas could do it.
<davygrvy_> well, i'm not at all disagreeing and you seem to be putting me in an odd position
<knome> no, not at all :)
<knome> i've set up a usb microphone once myself
<FaMott> Well, Yeah, I tried Fedora for a month, got mad at its near non-existent software list (yeee, No 3rd party apps :D) Went to Ubuntu, and in either install, I just simply didn't do what wouldn't work, because I didn't want to really break anything
<knome> and it took my ages longer even if i knew the device was recognised from the start. just couldn't get any sound.
<FaMott> I know how to do some more stuff.
<FaMott> I tried Arch on a VM at one point... Yeesh, that was hard.
<FaMott> and I eventually want to be able to use Gentoo, preferably on my next laptop
<knome> FaMott, i recommend just taking it nice and easy :)
<davygrvy_> i'm having a blast with mount and dd lately and XP in VirtualBox backing up other WinXX desktop harddrives
<FaMott> :P Yesh because well, Compiling a Kernel is ... yeah.
<knome> i would never compile a kernel.
<knome> well now as i say so, i probably will do it.
<FaMott> XD
<knome> but anyway, it's nothing i *want* to do.
<FaMott> Well , here's the thing I want to be able to tweak my computer more and more to my liking, yeah.
<FaMott> but even now I'm sorta just starting to learn
<knome> FaMott, linux is learning every day.
<FaMott> *nods* It is.
<FaMott> and not to be too zealotish, but M$ EULA's are just plain... retarded >.>
<PKodon> FaMott: Amen.
<FaMott> PKodon: After you mentioned to me the whole Privacy Breaching a while back, I looked at XBL's EULA for the service, and anything... ANYTHING, voice convos, even, can be recorded and distributed at their will. o.O
<FaMott> And they gather info about you for using the service, etc.
<PKodon> FaMott: I'm so sick of most EULAs today, regardless of where they come from. But, you have to SAY you agree to them, if you want to use the junk.
<FaMott> I know, but it usually says "You HAVE to agree or else we terminate the service"
<FaMott> and they plaster it EVERYWHERE.
<PKodon> FaMott: And the thing is, they advertise all the stuff you can do, then turn around and tell you you have to agree with their EULA, but they don't warrant that the stuff is good for anything.
<FaMott> *nods* I find it funnily contradictory because well.
<FaMott> Because at one point it says "Oh , we can take all your stuff and it's ours!"
<FaMott> Well, all content on anything accessing the service
<FaMott> then it says somewhere in the code of conduct "Respect Copyright!"
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> or bug #1 in launchpad
<PKodon> Heh, thanks for the reminder, knome.
<Go|2T> hi there
<Go|2T> I have a problem... I`ve lost my panels
<knome> Go|2T, alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<Go|2T> thank you.. will it stay there now
<knome> Go|2T, should.
<knome> Go|2T, if it doesn't, come back :)
<knome> !panels
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Go|2T> ok, I`ll go reboot and see what happpens
<knome> you don't need reboot
<knome> just log out/in
<Go|2T> ok, I`ll try that
<[Acheron]> Hey People, I'm A Newbie To xubuntu, I Used Ubuntu And Used Themes On It Normally, But Since The gui Here Is xfce I Need A Little Help On Installing Themes
<knome> [Acheron], what's the problem?
<[Acheron]> I Downloaded The Themes From xfce-look.org But Have No Theme Manager
<knome> [Acheron], the preferred place to put themes is ~/.themes where ~ is /home/yourusername
<knome> [Acheron], if that directory does not exist, create it.
<knome> [Acheron], after that see settings -> settings manager -> appearance/window manager
<knome> [Acheron], your themes in ~/.themes should appear there
<[Acheron]> I Shall Try That In A Sec, Thanks knome
<[Acheron]> That Problem Is Solved, Thanks
<knome> np.
<Zarek> Hey, I just installed and set up compiz, and suddenly all my borders diassapeared. Can anyone help please?
<MacAnthony> wireless issue: my computer stopped finding any wireless networks - driver seems to be configured but iwlist wlan0 scan doesn't find any
<Acheron> Hey, I just installed and set up compiz, and suddenly all my borders diassapeared. Can anyone help please?
<Acheron> I'm Using Xubuntu 8.1 btw
<MacAnthony> 8.10
<Acheron> Yes
<Acheron> And After I Set Up Compiz My Borders Dissapeared
<Acheron> No X At The Top Right Of The Screen Or Anything
<Ishmael> wutz compiz?
<Acheron> Compiz Fusion
<Ishmael> ?
<MacAnthony> it's a desktop animation package
<MacAnthony> I don't have it installed, though
<MacAnthony> adds 3d effects to the desktop
<Acheron> MacAnthony: So You Have No Idea How Can I Fix This?
<MacAnthony> Acheron: sorry, I don't really - I don't have compiz installed and am relatively new to xfce too
<Acheron> MacAnthony: Thanks Anyways
<Ishmael> good luck with that
<Ishmael> they have a wiki and forums, you should ask on their forum, i assume they would know more about their own software
<Acheron> Ishmael: True Enough
<Ishmael> if it gives you that cube effect, then that's neat
<Ishmael> kind of like that linux vs. windows video that's been out.  that guy also had a fishtank inside the cube
<Ishmael> i'm running xubuntu on a server though, so i have no need for this really...
<Ishmael> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Cube#Atlantis
<Ishmael> i came
<MacAnthony> if I wasn't trying to fix my computer ATM, I would install it to test it out
<Ishmael> Acheron, #compiz-fusion they have their own room even, figured they had to, even though it's not too advertised on the webpage
<Acheron> Ishmael: I Just Checked It Out, Problem Fixed
<Ishmael> nice
<Ishmael> are you staring at cubes and fish right now?
<Acheron> lol I Use A Cylinder Instead
<Acheron> Smoother
<Ishmael> max out your effects, get a mac fanboy and brag
<Ishmael> then start a fight after calling the cops saying that the mac guy is trying to attack you
<Ishmael> press charges
<Ishmael> damn, now i'm probably going to install it
<Ishmael> i wonder if it shows up through vnc
<Ishmael> i'm starting to hate synaptic, apt-get is much cleaner :(
<MacAnthony> indeed
<MacAnthony> I liked adept with kde3.5, but don't care for the kde4 version
<Ishmael> i keep fooling myself into using it :D
<Ishmael> "oh, this is something small, i'll just go ahead and...oh f---"
<MacAnthony> :)
<rocko> TEST YOUR ISP https://www.eff.org/testyourisp
<Mood> i'm still not sure the differences between apt-get vs aptitude
<MacAnthony> command line vs ncurses interface?
<Mood> i read somewhere that aptitude keeps track of all dependencies and during uninstall deletes everything, whereas apt-get leaves some artifacts lying around... i haven't confirmed this myself though
<djdarkman> hello, the XFCE panels cover Warcraft 3 over Wine, is there a way to fix this?
<Mood> djdarkman: hide panels?
<djdarkman> that's not a very feasible solution, to hide the panels every time I play, I found a better solution pressing ALT+F11 but thanks anyway
<Brad450> any good C++ coders out there
<Ishmael> there are many
<Ishmael> some of the best c++ coders are out there
<_Pete_> Brad450: will Java one do?
<Ishmael> i could code my way out of a paper bag
 * Ishmael is often trapped inside paper bags
<lulemurfan> My laptop is not showing the top taskbar, even when I move the mouse to the top of my screen it's not working. can i have some help?
<Brad450> did you delet the panel by any chance??
<lulemurfan> what aload of help this is
<lulemurfan> anyway i've found away around the problem
<CppIsWeird> ok, seriously, why is my mouse always disappearing every time i log out after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<xiq> hello! how can i mount a fat32 partition?
<slow-motion> hi
<tingle> im looking for a mac-look-a-like dock for my xubuntu notebook any sugestions? i found gnome-dock but i think its to big.
<Boski-PL> raid0 mounting issue, help needed!!!
<Boski-PL>  raid0 mounting issue, help needed!!!:'(
<charlie-tca> If you help in a hurry, you should try #ubuntu
<Boski-PL> i am
<Boski-PL> ;-(
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Boski-PL> 10-4
<Boski-PL> copy that
<Boski-PL> ok
<charlie-tca> What about #ubuntu-server for raid?
<Boski-PL> i`ll try
<Boski-PL> didnt mean to offend any1 im just a newbie
<Boski-PL> ;-)
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<Boski-PL> thx
<charlie-tca> Normally, ask the question you need to, and if anyone can answer, they will. Need help doesn't tell what your issue is.
<Boski-PL> got it
<juanito> hi people
<vinnl> Hey juanito  :)
<juanito> nice to see you again
<juanito> ready for a new session of questions?
<juanito> jaja
<vinnl> Sure ;-)
<juanito> ok then
<juanito> if i were to use ubuntu and xubuntu.......
<juanito> would i have to download the desktop
<juanito> or install xubuntu in another partition
<juanito> ?
<vinnl> You can install Ubuntu "on top" of Xubuntu
<vinnl> Basically, the difference is the package selection
<juanito> i'm now in xubuntu
<vinnl> When you've got either installed, you can install xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop (depending on which is installed) to pull in all the packages for the other
<juanito> i've got a partition with ubuntu
<vinnl> So you'd have to install ubuntu-desktop to get Ubuntu
<vinnl> Oh
<vinnl> Ehm... So what is it exactly you want? :P
<juanito> jaja
<SiDi> juanito, you can just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and then at login, click on Options -> Session to change your session
<juanito> i just wanted to know if downloading the desktop would be a right choice
<vinnl> You mean the -desktop package or the desktop CD?
<juanito> SiDi thanks
<juanito> but i mean
<juanito> if the programs that run for example
<juanito> in ubuntu are the same....
<juanito> i will give yo an example
<SiDi> some are the same, some are'nt
<juanito> and please forgive my stupid questions
<juanito> but i want to get this clear
<juanito> remember i'm a beginner
<juanito> ;(
<vinnl> It doesn't matter if you install, say, Abiword, in Ubuntu or Xubuntu - they are the same
<juanito> i want to install a gui for ufw for example
<juanito> gufw
<juanito> will this work in xubuntu
<juanito> if i have the two desktops?
<vinnl> juanito, how have you installed them?
<juanito> right now i have them in different partitions
<juanito> i was just looking for my distro
<juanito> remember?
<vinnl> Ah
<SiDi> Wondering if there is a way to tell firefox to stop asking me to install flash...
<juanito> jaja
<vinnl> Well, if you install gufw in Ubuntu then it won't be installed in Xubuntu as well, but you can install them in both if you want to
<vinnl> SiDi, you can install FlashBlock, I suppose
<juanito> you know
<vinnl> (A Firefox extension)
<SiDi> vinnl, yeh that could be a good solution
<juanito> i thought there were different packages for each desktop
<charlie-tca> SiDi: install it? even if you tell firefox not to use it, it will still keep telling you to install it, whether you have or not
<juanito> i mean a xufw
<SiDi> juanito, you shouldnt have installed ubuntu AND xubuntu. its the same distro, except that ubuntu comes with gnome (and ubuntu-artwork) and xubuntu with xfce and xubuntu-artwork
<vinnl> Nope, the packages are the same
<vinnl> And xubuntu-default-settings and a different package selection and whatnot... The core is the same
<SiDi> charlie-tca, i don't want to install flash :p
<juanito> SiDi thanks
<juanito> i did install them botho to try them
<charlie-tca> SiDi: I haven't found any way to turn it off, without flash installed and turned on
<juanito> now i'm trying to understand them
<juanito> step by step
<charlie-tca> SiDi: Even installed, if you turn it off in options, it still gives you that thing
<juanito> thanks god i found people like yo
<juanito> jaja
<juanito> you*
<vinnl> juanito, what SiDi means is that you could first have installed Xubuntu, and then from within Xubuntu, install Ubuntu like you would install other applications
<SiDi> i found it charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> The option?
<juanito> i did that with kubuntu and ubuntu
<juanito> ,P
<SiDi> in about:config, plugins.hide_infobar_for_missing_plugins, set it to false
<SiDi> to true *
<charlie-tca> Great!
<vinnl> juanito, ha, well, you could've done the same with Xubuntu :)
<juanito> vinnl somebody said here yesterday
<juanito> that xubuntu had less gui than ubuntu
<SiDi> it doesnt
<SiDi> its just that GNOME's gui is more complete than XFCE's one
<juanito> i can't remember who said that
<vinnl> Well... GNOME has more GUI applications
<SiDi> but for the ubuntu-specific guis, what ubuntu/gnome has, xubuntu/xfce has it too
<vinnl> Though you can even install them in Xubuntu if you really want to ;-)
<vinnl> That was charlie-tca  I believe ;-)
 * SiDi uses nautilus when he needs to use smb or sftp graphically :p
<vinnl> For example, Ubuntu comes with a "Screen Resolution" application that Xubuntu doesn't come with
<vinnl> (It does have it's own application to configure the screen resolution though)
<juanito> i think i will need more than a year to understand just a bit of the desktop
<juanito> ,(
<vinnl> A better example: Ubuntu has a "Dictionary" application, Xubuntu doesn't (there's a panel plugin, I believe)... However, I installed it anyway
<vinnl> Heh, operating systems are complex beasts :)
<juanito> just imagine the terminal
<juanito> ;((
<vinnl> Yeah, well... I hate the terminal too, I never really use it
<vinnl> If you don't run into odd bugs then you don't need to either
<SiDi> i *love* terminal :D
<juanito> are you sure i could manage without terminal?
<juanito> jaja
<vinnl> Well, as I said, if you don't run into odd bugs ;-)
<SiDi> you can do 95~99% of what you need to do, without term
 * charlie-tca hangs head 
<SiDi> but you'll just notice that its sometimes faster to use it
<SiDi> and little by little you'll begin to :P
<vinnl> I don't :P
<juanito> i would be very happy just with 10%
<juanito> jajaja
<juanito> another question
<juanito> is synaptic the gui of apt-get?
<juanito> or are different applications
<vinnl> The former
<vinnl> It is a graphical front-end, same for the "Add/Remove..." application
<SiDi> its a very complete gui for apt-get
<vinnl> In turn, apt-get is, I believe, a front-end for dpkg, which is used to install individual packages
<SiDi> but the Add/Remove window is more user friendly (but it doesnt manage everything)
<vinnl> But you don't really ned to know that ;-)
<juanito> and aptitude is another application completely different?
<juanito> or i'm mixing everything
<juanito> like a dj
<vinnl> aptitude is an alternative to apt-get, but also a front-end to dpkg, I believe
<vinnl> But if I were you I'd stick to Add/Remove
<vinnl> And perhaps Synaptic, occasionally
<juanito> you frightened me my friend
<vinnl> Oh, there's also gdebi, which is *also* a front-end to dpkg, but graphical... It's what you get when you double-click packages you downloaded separately
<vinnl> Sorry :P
<juanito> isn't synaptic for me?
<juanito> yet?
<vinnl> Yes, Synaptic is fine
<charlie-tca> <vinnl> A better example: Ubuntu has a "Dictionary" application, Xubuntu doesn't (there's a panel plugin, I believe
<charlie-tca> we added it in intrepid
<charlie-tca> under applications -> office
<vinnl> charlie-tca, I don't have it...
<charlie-tca> You still running minimal install?
<vinnl> Never have
<charlie-tca> weird, I got it
<vinnl> charlie-tca, you mean GNOME's application?
<juanito> so if i understood correctly i can have kde xfce and gnome in the same machine
<vinnl> Yep
<juanito> and if i download a package or application..........
<juanito> it will be shown in them all?
<vinnl> Yes
<juanito> for example
<juanito> i want to download rigt now gufw
<charlie-tca> Xfce4 Dictionary
<juanito> will it appear in the menu?
<vinnl> juanito, yes
<vinnl> charlie-tca, oh wait, that's what I got installed... But it's under Accessories for me
<charlie-tca> vinnl: Might have been moved for jaunty
<vinnl> Ah right
<juanito> it works
<juanito> ;P
<vinnl> \o/
 * charlie-tca thinks vinnl can fix most everything, if we listen to him
<vinnl> I doubt it :P
<charlie-tca> I read your blog
<juanito> i've got that dictionary you mentioned above
<juanito> it came installed by default i think
<vinnl> Good to hear :)
<juanito> i had lots of questions to ask but i forgot them all
<juanito> ;P
<vinnl> All your issues were magically resolved :)
<juanito> no no
<juanito> my main questio was that about kde gnome and xfce
<juanito> but i had more
<juanito> i can't remember them now
<juanito> ah yes
<juanito> is linux really viruses-free?
<juanito> i think there are trojans for linux too
<juanito> am i right?
<vinnl> There might be some, somewhere in the dark corners of the internet
<vinnl> But I don't think I'd be able to run them even if I were to find one
<juanito> i mean
<juanito> we are quite safe
<juanito> are we not?
<vinnl> Yes
<juanito> not like using windows
<juanito> that looks like a viruses nest
<vinnl> Lets say that there's a bigger risk of your computer getting nuked in a nuclear war than it getting infected with a virus on Xubuntu
<juanito> or a mutant hole of security
<juanito> ;P
<charlie-tca> juanito: there are no viruses outside the testing labs for linux
<juanito> vinnl
<juanito> you said on Xubuntu
<vinnl> Yeah other Linuxes as well
<juanito> i gather it is the same for every distro
<vinnl> And *BSD's and whatnot
<juanito> or there are distros weak
<juanito> weak distros i mean
<vinnl> Well, some are less safe than others, or less resistant against user screwups, but with Linux at the core I suppose all of them are a lot safer than Windows
<charlie-tca> and don't forget, even without viruses, there are ways to steal the information off your computer. and use it to spam email
<vinnl> The big ones are for sure
<vinnl> Exactly
<juanito> each time i install windows for my sister i spend more than 1 hour installing all the software related with security
<vinnl> Heh, no need for that here ;-)
<juanito> i'm sorry
<cr4z3d> my desktop seems to be gone everytime i boot into xfce my wall paper does not show and neither do the icons on the desktop. how do i get these back?
<juanito> i was just telling you a bit more of my decision to move into thiis direction
<vinnl> Nothing to be sorry about :)
<vinnl> cr4z3d, try pressing Alt+F2 and running "xfdesktop"
<cr4z3d> vinnl: perfect. how do i make sure this starts when i log in?
<vinnl> cr4z3d, do you have session saving turned on?
<cr4z3d> yeah i guess i do cuz i think xfdesktop crashed while i was last logged in and that's why this whole thing started
<cr4z3d> another probably quick question, how do i add more workspaces? by default i have 2 but would like 4
<juanito> ah yes i've got another question
<juanito> please
<vinnl> Well, in that case it should be restored automatically next time. If not, you can add it to Autostarted Applications in the Settings Manager
<vinnl> cr4z3d, in the Settings Manager, check "Workspaces"
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> :)
<juanito> ops, i'm really sorry
<juanito> i thought i had to ask permission
<cr4z3d> wow.. this "settings manager" was not here yesterday. (i did not install xubuntu, installed ubuntu and installed xubuntu-desktop to try out xfce)
<juanito> i'm very ashamed
<vinnl> Heh, no problem, just ask away :)
<vinnl> cr4z3d, hehe
<vinnl> juanito, please, don't feel uncomfortable :)
<juanito> since this machine came with vista home premium........i installed a copy of ultimate.
<charlie-tca> juanito: you are allowed to ask all the questions you want here. Just give us a chance to answer before giving up
<juanito> i activated it through an activator that came with it
<juanito> my question is ....well if i install xubuntu
<juanito> will grug disable that activator?
<juanito> grub*
<juanito> sorry
<cr4z3d> this may be the wrong place to ask.. but anyone know how to successfully use firefox 3's awesomebar with a dark theme? the urls are in black and that on black doesn't show up haha
<juanito> i'm sorry .i had to think twice before asking that in here
<vinnl> cr4z3d, how many dark themes have you tried? This may well be an issue with the theme, in which case you'll have to contact the theme author
<vinnl> juanito, I don't think so, but perhaps you'll want to ask in ##windows
<cr4z3d> vinnl: pretty much every dark theme out there i've tried has done this
<juanito> yes that would be an option
<juanito> anyway i think grub will disolve the activator like an aspirine
<juanito> jajaja
<vinnl> cr4z3d, hmm, and the themes say they work with Firefox 3?
<vinnl> cr4z3d, there's probably a #firefox channel, too, btw
<vinnl> juanito, well, what does the activator do?
<juanito> i think it works like a mbr
<juanito> but i don't know exactly
<juanito> since the software has to be anyhow linked with the hardware
<vinnl> Hmm... I don't really know either, you'd really have to ask people more versed in Windows ;-)
<juanito> but as i said
<juanito> i don't know exactly how it works
<juanito> don't worry vinnl
<juanito> i don't give a shit for windows
<juanito> so if the activator dies
<juanito> .........
<vinnl> That's the spirit :P
<juanito> bye bye windows and welcome xubuntu
<juanito> i will teach my sister how to use xubuntu
<juanito> and problem fixed
<juanito> or i will install virtualbox
<cr4z3d> what's the best way to add custom keyboard shortcuts? i'm probably going to be adding a few to start apps and the filemanager? i've been using fluxbox and just wondering if it's just a simple file edit or if i need a seperate program
<vinnl> cr4z3d, there's an application for that in Xubuntu
<vinnl> cr4z3d, in the Settings Manager (gotta love it :) ), under Keyboard
<cr4z3d> ah this is awesome
<cr4z3d> i think xfce might be my favorite so far
<vinnl> Welcome to the club ;-)
<juanito> this chanel is going to grow
<juanito> jaja
<cr4z3d> how do i change thunar to nautilus? (i use dropbox) i got it working from the places menu but if i double click a folder on my desktop it uses thunar
<charlie-tca> juanito: one of the freenode servers is acting up
<vinnl> Hmm... I don't know, crap
 * charlie-tca uses Listen
<vinnl> cr4z3d, how did you get it working from the places menu?
<cr4z3d> a dirty hack involving a symlink.. i made a script that executed nautilus --no-desktop and then symlinked to /usr/bin/thunar
<cr4z3d> the actual thunar is /usr/bin/Thunar i believe
<vinnl> Heh, yeah
<vinnl> You could also do that for /usr/bin/Thunar, but it's really dirty
<vinnl> And will probably cause problems
<cr4z3d> haha yeah probably
<cr4z3d> is there a way i can just disable all icons on the desktop? that way i won't be tempted to even use it
<vinnl> cr4z3d, yep, Settings Manager again :)
<vinnl> Under Desktop
<cr4z3d> that settings manager is amazing it literally has everything
<vinnl> :)
<juanito> time for me to go
<juanito> see you around
<vinnl> Laters
<juanito> bye friends
<charlie-tca> good luck, juanito
<juanito> thanks
<juanito> take care
<sheri_rao> i want to download xubutnu 8.04.2 but have not found it mirrow on on torrent
<emma> hi hi
<Besogon> emma, Tomorrow is International Women's Day.
<emma> Besogon: really? Shows what I know.
<emma> Besogon: Am I required to do something on that day?
<emma> dress up.. dress down..
<Besogon> emma, men must do present and congratulations to women.
<emma> Figures they would make womans day on the day we only get 23 hours.
<Besogon> emma, 8 March we give bouquet mimosas. So, demand somethink present from your boyfriend. ))))
<emma> hehe
<siznax> sup
<siznax> anyone know anything about fan control on powerbook g4?
<siznax> just installed xubuntu, and after about 30mins, my fan runs on high constantly.
<siznax> also, the trackpad cursor is _very_ difficult to control.
<siznax> so far, really happy to have Xubuntu on my older mac.
<Besogon> I somethink heard about fan like this, ask this quastion in #ubuntu. There is more people. That problem is not only for Xubuntu. (I think).
<siznax> good idea. thx!
<Ishmael> what's a good site to find old drivers? my graphics driver is running vesa
<Ishmael> and there's no support for the card anymore on the manufacturer website, it's a ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL AGP 2X
<Besogon> What is your card name exactly. Did you try search at http://support.amd.com/?
<Ishmael> Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL AGP 2X (rev 27)
<Ishmael>  Driver in use:         vesa
<Ishmael>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
<siznax> wow, #ubuntu is busy.
<Ishmael> amd is no help to me, it must be too old to support
<SiDi> ATI Rage, definately too old :P
<Besogon> Ishmael, May be this is will be work. Download driver for Windows then try this http://www.bauer-power.net/2007/09/using-windows-drivers-in-linux.html. But Im not shure.
<vinnl> Besogon, that's for wireless card drivers
<Besogon> Ishmael, there is driver for Windows http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-98me.aspx
<vinnl> (I assume you're talking about graphics card drivers?)
<Besogon> yes
<Ishmael> oh wow
<Besogon> we are
<vinnl> Then that won't work
<Besogon> Ishmael, Chanfge your graphics card or is it so hard for you?
<Ishmael> at least you found me the discontinued driver page
<Ishmael> it's not worth changing up
<Ishmael> Besogon, i appreciate the find, maybe i can do something with this, at least now i can download the driver and work with it
<Besogon> vinnl, why do you so sure?
<Ishmael> SHUN THE NON BELIEVER
<vinnl> Besogon, because ndiswrapper is for wireless cards
<vinnl> CHARLIE!
<Ishmael> CANDY MOUNTAIN CHARLIE
<Ishmael> CHARLIE!
<Ishmael> OH CHARLIE!
<siznax>  got the fan to stop on my powerbook g4 by putting it on ice - literally. it's sitting on a gel pak from walgreens. nice n cool. my cpu load was always low, so why did my chip get so hot?
<Ishmael> oh wow
<Ishmael> watch out for condensation though, i had a friend who would set a bag full of ice on his, and eventually it fried
<Ishmael> LIKE AN EGG
<siznax> i put the laptop ON TOP of a cloth, under which lies a cool pak. maybe ok. i just want to know why it runs so hot now. just installed (x)ubuntu. no help on #ubuntu. i think it likely needs a kernel patch. any clues?
<Ishmael> Besogon, you is my hero
<Besogon> )
<Ishmael> Besogon, i can extract that exe and get the drivers, and mess with them that way
<Ishmael> brb gotta poop
<vinnl> siznax, try doing a search on the internet, I suppose the problem has been encountered before
<siznax> vinnl: thx. first thing i tried. only clues seem to have to do with kernel.
<vinnl> :S
<Besogon> siznax, man acpid. This is help you. Tune up the aspid or reinstall driver at first.
<Ishmael> i run i2p and tor d:
<Narcissus> Hey all
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Narcissus> heh
<Narcissus> I'm having trouble with apt-get, (which worked perfectly on my previous installation on the same box), I get connect (22 Invalid argument) for some reason when running # apt-get update
<Narcissus> And I'm running Xubuntu 8.04
<Narcissus> My network proxy is configured correctly
<Narcissus> and I can download and install packages via Synaptic
<Narcissus> but I can't via aptitude or apt-get
<Narcissus> >_<
<vinnl> Do you happen to use a proxy? Some of the Google results mention that
<Narcissus> Yes I am using a proxy, however, as far as I can tell, it is set up correctly
<Narcissus> I have export http_proxy=wwwcache.aber.ac.uk:8080 as well as the same for ftp_proxy
<vinnl> Narcissus, you might want to check the second post at the first result at
<vinnl> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=connect+(22+Invalid+argument)&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=
<Narcissus> yeah I checked that out earlier, and it still didn't help
<vinnl> :(
<Narcissus> Hmmm
<Narcissus> I'll have a poke around a tad longer
<vinnl> Yeah I guess so...
<Narcissus> hmm it works if you add http_proxy="http://<proxy><port>" to /etc/environment
<charlie-tca> Ishmael: vinnl is right about the driver; normally when a card is as old as ATI Rage, it is time to upgrade. The windows driver most likely will fail
<Aquina> Aloha! :-)
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Narcissus> Bore da
<Ishmael> charlie-tca, yeah, but with the server i'm trying to add in, it's a rack mounted server, so upgrading it would be a pointless endeavor, i'm trying to make due with what i have.
<charlie-tca> I know that one. I replaced the ATI Rage Pro with a 4mb Savage that is working for me.
<charlie-tca> It won't work for some people, maybe I just got lucky
<Ishmael> well, this one looks embedded
<Ishmael> i love my server
 * Ishmael hugs server
<Ishmael> ouch
<charlie-tca> Yeah, not hot either?
<Ishmael> hot?
<charlie-tca> The server doesn't get hot?
<Ishmael> not really, you know my model? it's a tag something or other, got it from a friend who got it from a company he worked for
<Ishmael> i have the case open, so that might be helping, disconnected the TWO HUGE LOUD FANS
<charlie-tca> Yeah, open cases seem to run cooler for me
<charlie-tca> got no idea what model it is
<Ishmael> heatsink is just warm to the touch
<charlie-tca> very good
<Ishmael> it's been running like this for a couple months, so it should be ok...i assume, if not, my friend isn't really using his other 3 servers, i should buy an extra processer from him (1 empty slot) and double the ram (plenty of space)
<charlie-tca> more ram is always good
<Ishmael> more cpu is always good
<Ishmael> :D
 * SiDi jealous
<Ishmael> well, don't got it yet, i'll probably ask for my birthday or something ;)
<Ishmael> brb, testing
<SiDi> in september i'll have the internet and buy an awesomez0r server
<SiDi> or a new GPU ... :P
<knome> "have the internet" ? :P
<charlie-tca> no doubt, buying the whole thing
<charlie-tca> :-)
<knome> yeah.
<SiDi> if i was to buy the whole internet
<SiDi> i'd have 13 awesome DNS servers ^^
<charlie-tca> we should be good to him, if we want to use it too ;)
<SiDi> i'll let you :P
<knome> if you bought it all, you wouldn't need 13 dns servers
<SiDi> but all the domain names will end with .sidi !! :D
<Ishmael> test FAILED
<charlie-tca> At least you will which ones are you!
<SiDi> knome, i was referring to the root dns servs :P
<SiDi> can't believe some bitch stole my sidi.net domain, btw ;'(
<knome> sidi, the cycling shoes
<knome> am i right? :P
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> no it got stolen by one of those parasite companies that buy and resell domains
<knome> \o/
<SiDi> sidi shoes owns sidi.com
<knome> knew without looking
<SiDi> and sidi.eu belongs to an italian company
<knome> a-ha
<PKodon> Anyone know if there's some software I can use to find out whether the wireless router I'm connected to is using 64-bit or 128-bit WEP?
<charlie-tca> SiDi: Yeah, They want to force you to pay them for the names
<SiDi> charlie-tca, yeh :(
 * SiDi 's waiting for .bzh domains to be available ! :(
<knome> no problems with .fi domains.
<charlie-tca> I know, they tried that with me
<knome> you can't "park" them :)
<SiDi> sidifi :p that could do
<charlie-tca> You build one website, and point the rest at it, though
<knome> ...but you need to be finnish
<SiDi> knome, they do check? :(
<knome> yepp!
<charlie-tca> Depends on how it is done. I have keepingdreams.org parked for a long time now, and only use it for email
<SiDi> hm sidi.info is free
<knome> charlie-tca, using domain for email is enough.
<charlie-tca> I see. I also have .net and .com, with .com in use, .net pointed there
<SiDi> sidi.info is bought but totally unused T_T damn
<charlie-tca> what was wrong with shiki-brave?
<juanito_> hi friends
<SiDi> hi hi
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> hi
<juanito_> hey
<juanito_> i had a problem with xchat
<knome> charlie-tca, Vinch_ said it's slow.
<knome> vinnl i mean.
<juanito_> it doesn't run
<juanito_> i had to install konversation instead
<PKodon> Okay, I guess no one knows. Off to try Google.
<knome> PKodon, no one knows what?
<charlie-tca> what was wrong with XChat?
<charlie-tca> PKodon: don't know any answer. Might try #ubuntu
<juanito_> i installed it using synaptic
<juanito_> and when i launched it
<charlie-tca> or #ubuntu-wireless
<PKodon> charlie-tca: Oh, didn't look to see if there was such a channel.
<PKodon> Thanks.
<juanito_> it showed me the nicks  and all that and suddenly
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<juanito_> it fell down
<charlie-tca> hurt it?
<PKodon> I'm trying to fix wireless on a Win2000 machine, but Linksys wants to know how many bits before they will help.
<juanito_> and now each time i want tu run it
<juanito_> nothing happens
<SiDi> should be forbidden not to use domain names :(
<PKodon> My machine has the same wireless card, and I got it working.
<PKodon> Anyway...
<charlie-tca> juanito_: might have to log out and log in. Or did you install gnome-xchat?
<charlie-tca> XChat should have been pre-installed; gnome-xchat has problems
<juanito_> i unistalled it since i was tired of the situation
<charlie-tca> SiDi: agreed
<juanito_> and i installed konversation
<charlie-tca> and it is working, right?
<juanito_> ops i forgot to tell you that i'm now in ubuntu
<PKodon> charlie-tca: Heh, no one there bot bots.
<PKodon> Er, but bots.
<charlie-tca> heh, probably didn't help, either
<juanito_> i told you hours ago that i had two partitions
<charlie-tca> yes, juanito_
<charlie-tca> You are using konversation in Ubuntu?
<juanito_> yes
<juanito_> right now
<juanito_> due to the problem with xchat
<charlie-tca> ouch. I don't know why XChat failed you. It is all I use
<juanito_> i wanted to ask you for help with this
<juanito_> don't know either
<charlie-tca> can't help, I don't know what happened to it. In Xubuntu, we install XChat for you, and it works
<juanito_> i like xchat too
<juanito_> yes i know that
<juanito_> i did feel kind of relief when i found it installed
<juanito_> jaja
<juanito_> in xubuntu i mean
<juanito_> my question now is if i will have any problem this way
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of. It should be fine to do that
<juanito_> just this morning i was thinking that i couldn't mix applications between desktops
<charlie-tca> You can mix and match. It should work fine, but sometimes they will mess up, too.
<juanito_> ok i will try to remember that
<Myrtti> lolhelp, what happen! I can't type ~ on my keyboard anymore :-D (that was copypasted)
<Myrtti> ooh. x must have had a hiccup, setting the keyboard layout in xfce to 105 fi helped
<charlie-tca> So it is working again?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Mood> my man pages in xubuntu has functions of less. but my debian man does not. what does xubuntu's man have that debian's man doesn't?
<juanito_> charlie-tca i would like to install amsn but i don't know if it works fine in xubuntu
<juanito_> anyone using it?
<knome> juqi've treid it. it should be fine.
<knome> juanito_, ^
<SiDi> it works
<SiDi> but its ugly
<juanito_> thnks knome
<juanito_> i guess you all use pidgin
<knome> bitlbee :P
<SiDi> i use emesene because pidgin fails on proxified networks for MSN protocol
<SiDi> and mibbit for IRC
<SiDi> and when @ home, i use xchat and emesene, just because its installed :p
<SiDi> (i purged pidgin, that *** was self-booting at xfce's startup, for no reason, it really made me crazy)
<charlie-tca> Mood: no idea what is different, I never used Debian.
<juanito_> i've heard abour emesene
<charlie-tca> I guess I don't use anything.
<juanito_> about*
<charlie-tca> bbl
<juanito_> amsn is working
<juanito_> and very fast
<Mood> charlie-tca: debian base install doesn't come with less installed while xubuntu does. installing less automatically makes man pager with less instead of more. i think that's why xubuntu's man pages with less out of the box
<SiDi> Whats the difference between less n more ?
<Mood> less is more than more :-)
<Mood> less has more functions, like arrow keys, pageup/down, stringsearch capabilities while more doesn't
<juanito_> hey
<juanito_> when i try to run schat from terminal i get this error
<juanito_> ops xchat
<juanito_> sorry
<juanito_> XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build!
<juanito_> Cancelado
<juanito_> Canceled
<juanito_> any ideas about that?
<SiDi> no
<juanito_> ;(
#xubuntu 2009-03-08
<juanito_> do i have to enable..completely remove...when uninstalling anything?
<juanito_> using synaptic i mean
<forces> sudo apt-get purge
<juanito_> that removes all configuration files
<juanito_> ?
<forces> juanito_, yes
<forces> like aptitude purge
<juanito_> ok thank you
<Mood> anyone use screen w/ xubuntu?
<Mood> How do you re-bind backspace to work in screen under xubuntu?
<forces> screen?
<Mood> yes
 * pleia2 has never had a problem with the backspace in screen
<Mood> pleia2: are you running xubuntu 8.10?
<pleia2> what does it do when you press it?
<pleia2> yes
<SiDi> see you charlie-tca & knome
<pleia2> Mood: and is this in a program? ssh session? just the bash prompt?
<Mood> pleia2: bash prompt on my local xubuntu
<pleia2> Mood: what does it do when you press backspace?
<Mood> pleia2: nothing
<Mood> i think it has to do something with ^H binding
<pleia2> hm, not sure :\
<Mood> in screen, ctrl+h works as backspace... i think xubuntu's backspace is binded to ^? perhaps
<juanito_> anyone has added the medibuntu repository?
<juanito_> i need this package libdvdcss2
<pleia2> Mood: this might be related? (some fixes are offered) https://bugs.launchpad.net/vte/+bug/29787
<Mood> pleia2: you've identified the bug i'm experiencing methinks :-)
<Mood> i wonder why you don't have it though. are you not using xfce4-terminal?
<pleia2> Mood: nope, using rxvt-unicode
<Mood> pleia2: yeah- i just tried screen using xterm, and backspace works -- the bug is with xfce4-terminal's keybinding of backspace
<Mood> the bug is over a year old -- i wonder why it's not fixed for 8.10
<Mood> :-(
<pleia2> yeah :(
<Mood> pleia2: do you use an .screenrc file?
<pleia2> Mood: nope, haven't needed one
<Mood> ok
<Mood> pleia2: i got around the bug based on suggestions of that page you forwarded. thanks!
<Mood> :-)
<pleia2> Mood: welcome :)
<merther> in ubuntu if a file is higher then a certain size it gives the option to delete immediately but xubuntu doesn't seem to do that.  How do you enable that?
<knome> merther, shift+del doesn't copy files to wastebasket.
<knome> i mean, move.
<merther> knome:  Thanks, just as good.  :)
 * Mood gives quickz his 5th vouch :-P
<Mood> weird...
 * Mood was wondering where that /me went to...
<Zarek> Hey, Anyone Know A Good Site To Download Emerald Themes?
<Mood> Zarek: http://www.compiz-themes.org/index.php?xcontentmode=103
<Mood> ?
<Zarek> Mood: I Shall SCheck It Out, THanks For Your Help
<Jakin8tr> hi
<zeltak> hi guys
<zeltak> anyone know why when i try to install basket (kde app) it wants to install the whole kde suite...anyone know hoe to just install basket (and the direct dependenceis)?
<TheSheep> kde suite is the dependency
<durt> zeltak: using apt-get install with the --no-install-recommends switch should install the package and just the dependencies
<zeltak> sweet ill try that thx durt
<donna10> hi , can anyone help me to get back my panels on xubuntu 7.10
<zChris> Do i have to make a kernel module and install it to use guest hardware in VirtualBox? :) Or isit enough to run the script?
<donna10> i am a beginner , please help to get my panels back on xubuntu 7.10
<TheSheep> donna10: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<donna10> thesheep  , i do not get that small window
<donna10> alt F2 doesn't answer
<TheSheep> donna10: ok, what exactly happened?
<donna10> my panels  disappeared  , and as i got that before already  , i knew what to do : i pressed F2 and alt but i didnt get that small window to order xfce4=panel
<donna10> not now
<TheSheep> what happened just before they disapeared?
<donna10> i just opened my laptop and when i watched it after a while  : no panels anymore
<donna10> but other icons were on
<TheSheep> can right-click on the desktop for menu?
<TheSheep> *you
<donna10> now i have a black screen with in white xubuntu=laptop login CCBCCBCCB etc.
<donna10> the sheep  , i have nothing but a black screen
<TheSheep> press alt+ctrl+backspace and log in again
<TheSheep> no, wait, did the screen just lock?
<donna10> thesheep it does not give anything
<TheSheep> then you just have to enter your password
<TheSheep> press alt+ctrl+f7
<TheSheep> does it bring the graphical environment back?
<donna10> the sheep no  , i introduced my password  and oit goes on demanding it
<donna10> only black screen
<donna10> now i have : login timed out after 60 seconds
<TheSheep> donna10: you should type your login at login: and then your password
<TheSheep> it won't be displayed
<TheSheep> that should log you in
<TheSheep> in text mode
<donna10> The sheep , thanks for your help , it works again
<jed> Hi, im trying to add the mactel ppa to my sources in xubuntu 8.10.  My problem is I do not know what format the apt key needs to be in. The mactel support wiki has an apt-key command that does not work, but it uses the key, so I think I could just save it to a file in specific format that software sources authentication tab wants? I'm not sure what that format is or if I am on the right track. I'm using a MacBook pro and I'm fairly new to
<jed>  Linux.
<vinnl> jed, I don't know what Mactel is but you can easily add a key in Synaptic
<vinnl> Hey charlie-tca
<jed> I think that is what I have been trying to do, but I dont know what format it wants the key in
<vinnl> jed, in Synaptic, Settings->Repositories, then the Authentication tab, Import Key File
<vinnl> jed, well where can you download the key?
<jed> the support wiki has a key but it is just a number in hexadecimal, could i just save that to a file?
<vinnl> jed, can you post a link?
<jed> here: https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<jed> er, wrong one
<jed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/PPA#Installation
<jed> i just found that one, i think i got it
<vinnl> That should work, I suppose, otherwise you can always look here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<vinnl> (That's what you get when you click the link "Follow these instructions" ;-)
<Pipak> hallo
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Pipak> pls help me, I am novice to ubuntu... how I can mount my HDD NTFS?
<vinnl> Pipak, it should just appear on your desktop... Which version of Xubuntu are you using? (You are using Xubuntu, right, not Ubuntu?)
<jed> vinnl, thanks, (that link was hard to find logically from the wiki :p)
<vinnl> jed, hehe :P
<Pipak> thx, yeah Xubuntu ver.8.10
<vinnl> Pipak, right... When you go into Applications->Settings->Settings Manager, can you see whether in "Removable Drivers and Media" everything under "Removable Storage" is checked?
<vinnl> Oh wait, not sure if that has to do with your issue... But checking shouldn't harm ;-)
<Pipak> thx I will w8
<charlie-tca> hello, vinnl
<vinnl> Pipak, when you open the Places menu, is your drive listed there?
<Pipak> it is not
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vinnl> Ah, thanks TheSheep  :)
<vinnl> I need to take more advantage of ubottu  :)
<Pipak> thx a lot
<Pipak> bye
<charlie-tca> Where can I find a pastebin for images?
<vinnl> charlie-tca, imageshack.us? :)
<Ishmael> how would i access an ipod like device (not an actual ipod though, knock off type)
<vinnl> Ishmael, probably just plug it in and browse it, but that depends on the device
<vinnl> How do you do it in other operating systems?
<Ishmael> didn't work too well in other operating systems
<vinnl> How was it _supposed_ to work? ;-)
<Ishmael> it has a usb cable
<Ishmael> but...it's really shitty, a family member who i don't respect sent it to me
<vinnl> Well, USB-cables are easily replacable, but plugging it in and browsing it should work just as well (or bad) as in other operating systems
<Ishmael> so you're saying that if everything were going smoothly it should probably pop up on desktop?
<vinnl> Yep
<thedave> hi! I have a question regarding poweroff. When I am in the login screen and I press the external on/off switch, the machine just goes off without a proper shutdown. When pressing the same button AFTER login, the menu displays my options and I can do a clear shutdown. Is there a way to configure this behaviour?
<charlie-tca> thedave: when you are not logged in, the desktop environment is not there, so the logout plugin is not available.
<Ishmael> is there a good command to see what's plugged into the usb ports?
<charlie-tca> I don't know  that there is a way to add the plugin to the login screen, since the login window is GDM, not Xfce
<thedave> hmm okay. that explains it. but since I use ext2 as a filesystem, this can damage some files if I use the button
<vinnl> Ishmael, "lsusb"
<thedave> is there any way to tell my system to just invoke a shutdown -now when pressing the button?
<Ishmael> thanks
<charlie-tca> Yes, but there is SHUTDOWN on the login window, click it for a safe shutdown
<thedave> I know, but this machine is more like a router, so I don't always have access to the mouse
<charlie-tca> or, go to Ctrl+Alt+F2, login, type "sudo shutdown -P now" and it will do a safe shutdown
<Ishmael> i figure the port is dead on it
<Ishmael> DOA
<thedave> hmm okay thanks. I think this is the way to go until I figure out to do this with some acpi magic or something ;)
<Ish> ok, voided the warranty to find out, but it is faulty at the usb port
<vinnl> Haha
<Ish> had to twist the chip to get it to recognize
<Ish> i just need a plier system and i'll be good
<Ish> what's the command for that in linux?
<vinnl> A plier system?
<Ish> yeah, taht will hold the usb plug, and turn it counter clockwise reletive to the chip?
<vinnl> Sorry, never heard of that
<Ish> it's just gotta put a little bit of pressure
<thedave> solved my problem: just editied the /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh and invoked a shutdown
<vinnl> Great :)
<thedave> I love it. Its so easy.
<jarnos> What is the name of Xubuntu's compressing utility?
<vinnl> jarnos, file-roller
<jarnos> vinnl: can you see it in a menu?
<vinnl> jarnos, nope
<vidd> vinnl, what are you looking for?
<vinnl> vidd, nothing, jarnos  asked for the name of file-roller :)
<knome> vinnl, no, he asked for the name of xubuntu's compressing utility ;)
<vinnl> ...which is file-roller :P
<jarnos> vinnl: I think it is bad, since how users find the program to create a new archive?
<vinnl> jarnos, right-click a folder or files and select "Create Archive"
<vinnl> (You can also find it using the Appfinder btw)
<vidd> do ppl actually expect to open the archiver and then select the files to compress?
<vinnl> I can't imagine, that was the reason it was removed from the menu in the first place
<jarnos> vinnl: I can't find it by xfce4-appfinder
<vinnl> jarnos, search for "Archive"
<vidd> gee...perhaps we should add a "ghost" app "archiver" that just depends on file-roller
<jarnos> vinnl: It finds only Xarchiver
<vinnl> jarnos, which version of Xubutnu are you using?
<jarnos> vinnl: Intrepid + Xfce 4.6 from jeromeg's ppa.
<vinnl> Hmm, odd... And when you execute file-roller from a terminal window, does it work?
<jarnos> vinnl: yes.
<vinnl> Very odd
<jarnos> vinnl: I removed panel directory from home btw.
<vinnl> Panel directory?
<jarnos> vinnl: $HOME/.config/xfce4/panel
<vinnl> Ah, that shouldn't matter for finding an application
<vinnl> Also, I don't think that should matter at all with Xfce 4.6, I suppose xfconf doesn't store its files in there
<vidd> my desktop is vanilla and its not in my xfce appfinder either
<charlie-tca> the name is Archive Manager, exec is file-roller
<vinnl> vidd, that's a vanilla Intrepid?
<vidd> and there it is
<vidd> yes
<vinnl> Strange, I do have it in appfinder
<charlie-tca> It's not in Jaunty that I can find, either
<charlie-tca> ( in appfinder)
<vidd> vinnl, is yours an upgrade-thru-the-years or a fresh i9nstall?
<vinnl> Ehm, I upgraded it from Hardy
<vidd> thats why
<vinnl> So probably something changed for file-roller
<vinnl> Supposedly they removed the .desktop file
<charlie-tca> It is in /usr/share/applications/Archive Manager
<vinnl> :S
<rocko> FREEDOM http://freeculturenews.com/2009/01/12/reverse-engineered-broadcom-firmware-available/
<TheSheep> seriously, what's with xubuntu changing the default applications to some silly applications for file types every now and then?
<TheSheep> first it wanted to open png files with firefox, now evince...
<vinnl> ?
<vinnl> Without you doing anything?
<TheSheep> while I told it several times to do it with comix
<TheSheep> well, with me doing apt-get update I suppose
<vinnl> In Intrepid?
<TheSheep> yeah
<vinnl> Very strange :S
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> and annoing
<TheSheep> I can't reproduce it, but it happened several times already
<tingle> what networkmanager does xubuntu use?
<vinnl> NetworkManager :)
<tingle> vinnl: ty
<danopia> hi
<vidd> hello danopia
<JuanL> quick q xubuntu brothers'
<charlie-tca> just ask, JuanL
<JuanL> i'm trying to get xubuntu to recognize the mass storage mode of a phone. it normally comes up as a USB drive, anyone know if i have to enable something or anything to that matter? i'm on 8.10 and i'm trying to get the T-Mobile Wing Storage to pop up so i can drag and drop
<TheSheep> mass storage == usb drive
<JuanL> the phone comes up as the same thing on a windows pc. i'm trying to make the storage card come up.
<JuanL> i enabled mass storage on the phone and when i connect to usb it should pop up but nothing is showing on desktop
<JuanL> where would i go to manually mount it?
<xiq> hello, i'm using xub and windos, and i have a question. Can i install XFCE or XFWM to windows?
<xiq> which packages do i need?
<pitwalker> xiq: why not run the windos under a virtualbox machine or vice versa?
<pitwalker> anyone test xubuntu 9.04? the xfmedia cannot start for me under 2 installations
<vidd> pitwalker, is xfmedia installed by default?
<vidd> pitwalker, when i try to launch it from terminal, i get The program 'xfmedia' is currently not installed.
<pitwalker> :-( xubuntu alternate iso 20090308 is failed during package selection
<vidd> pitwalker, did you do a "check disk"?
<pitwalker> the rescue mode is unusable in this situation, no dpkg installed only a kernel, the olly one user cannot log in!!
<pitwalker> disk is OK :-)
<vidd> did you try a cli-only install or full install?
<pitwalker> apt-get is available but collide with disk is already mounted and not changed!!
<pitwalker> apt-get says: "Media change: please insert disc labeled...." the disk is on /cdrom/ !!!
<vidd> pitwalker, can you open /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<pitwalker> yes but i only have less, no ANY EDITOR!!!
<pitwalker> debian installer is better, that can install a BASIC SYSTEM
<vidd> if you have the kernel, you have nano
<vidd> pitwalker, the alt installer IS the debian installer =]
<pitwalker> hooray I have a "vi" :-)
<vidd> comment out the cd line
<pitwalker> the package selector is broken for me from 6% to 85% is 6 seconds and says fail, but the CDROM is valid
<pitwalker> I'm not familiar with vi :-)
<vidd> can you load nano instaed of vi?
<pitwalker> I like better joe or nano, I have'n wget to download it
<vidd> give me a sec...ill get the vi commands for ya
<vidd> pitwalker, he is a good "i can't vi to save my life!" guide
<vidd> http://www.cs.wichita.edu/~matrow/textedit.html
<pitwalker> vidd: thanks
<pitwalker> but easier: rm /etc/apt/sources.list ; echo deb http://... > /etc/apt/sources.list
<vidd> if you comment out the cd call, you should be able to get the rest of the packages via apt-get
<vidd> just remember to update =]
<pitwalker> the oly one line is the cdrom repository :-))
<vidd> do you know the other repo's?
<vidd> and can yuou ping out on that machine?
<pitwalker> ifconfig and route is good
<vidd> good
<pitwalker> i run this jaunty i know my repos
 * vidd personally prefers to use the mini iso
<pitwalker> what is the mini iso
<vidd> its ubuntu's net installer....
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vidd> pitwalker, for JJ .... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<vidd> its 11mb
<vidd> specifically designed to dl everything off the internet
<vidd> best part of it is that you can install whatever flavor of *buntu you want...all from one disk
<pitwalker> it works! i can apt-get nano with jaunty main restricted repo :-)
<vidd> i should hope so
<vidd> you should also be able to apt-get wget
<pitwalker> done i edit all of the repos and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> and then sudo wget [path to clean source on your network]
<pitwalker> wget is good but now I don' need
 * vidd is a slow typest
<vidd> (his spelling socks too!)
<vidd> pitwalker, you still should get up-close-and-personal with your good friend vi
<vidd> =]
<pitwalker> the etc/passwd file and the /etc/shadow is bad, because I have only one user the root but root can't have password
<pitwalker> i try passwd
<pitwalker> apt-get remove vi
<vidd> your working in the recovery console right?
<pitwalker> no package I rm it
<pitwalker> yes but only the TTY1 is good
<vidd> is /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow present?
<vidd> pitwalker, is /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow present?
<pitwalker> i set the root's password :-) hut how can i allow root to log in the graphical environment?
<pitwalker> or i must add a new user now
<vidd> you would need to either add a user, or configure the system to allow root login
<vidd> there are a few things you should do first
<vidd> step one....finish the apt-get update && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pitwalker> i install icewm
<pitwalker> and synaptic
<vidd> or whatever desktop you want
<vidd> you need to install ubuntu-standard as well
<vidd> this will give you "useradd" "sudo" and a bunch of other very useful items
<vidd> personally....rather then hack-attack this issue, id get the mini iso and start over =]
<pitwalker> nice package i install it (nano wget dosfstools...)
<vidd> what? ubuntu-standard?
<pitwalker> yes ubuntu-standard
<vidd> that is the "this is the cli-only" package
<vidd> from there you will want to install your DM and your WM
<pitwalker> what DM can i use? what is the default for xfce? (gdm?)
<vidd> to the best of my knowledge, synaptic doesnt require either
<vidd> gdm is the default for xubuntu.....
<vidd> but if your using ice, then you might want to consider slinm
<vidd> *slim
<pitwalker> the PC have 160MB of SDRAM and a MMX250MHz CPU
 * vidd uses slim/openbox for his uber-lite systems
<vidd> pitwalker, your system does not meet the min requirements for xubuntu
<pitwalker> i install icewm :-;
<vidd> your short 32MB of ram =]
<pitwalker> ;-)
<vidd> so anyway
<pitwalker> the min system requirements is on xubuntu.org? i cannot find
<vidd> pitwalker, they are on the same page as the links to download
<vidd> http://xubuntu.org/get
<vidd> you may need to scroll down to see the requirements
<pitwalker> next time I read it, the swap file is too small, only 200MB
<pitwalker> dependency tree building is very slow
<vidd> you have a slow system =]
<pitwalker> but works :-)
<vidd> also, you have to take into consideration that apt-cache is being built for the first time
<vidd> this is all "behind the curtain" stuff you dont notice during install
<vidd> but a good rule of thumb is  swap = ram x 2
<pitwalker> HDD is under 5400RPM :-(
<pitwalker> my rule swap <=ram x 2
<vidd> thats crazy talk
<vidd> for low end machines, you should be thinking >= not <=
<vidd> now if you have 4 GB of ram, then a smaller swap would be understandable
<pitwalker> I plan to add another HDD for only the wpas later
<pitwalker> a unused 1GB = 0$
<pitwalker> the whole system costs 0$
<vidd> the same with most of mine
<juanito_> i want to read a .chm file
<juanito_> which package should i install?
<vidd> juanito_, what exactly is a chm file?
<juanito_> well it is like a book in pdf
<juanito_> but the extension is chm
<pitwalker> apt-get install xchm
<juanito_> xchm ok
<juanito_> thanks a lot
<pitwalker> chm is windows's packed html help format
<vidd> ah
<vidd> proprietary crap
<pitwalker> 62% dependency tree for slim!
<pitwalker> why?
<vidd> huh?
<pitwalker> libc6 lib...... I currently no have libs
<vidd> sounds about right
<pitwalker> juanito_: archmage (CHM(Compiled HTML) Decompressor)
<vidd> pitwalker, how you making out?
<pitwalker> slim is ready
<pitwalker> but how can I add a sudoer user?
<mikubuntu> i don't know what gives, firefox wants to save every file instead of opening with application upon download ... is this a firefox prob or could it have to do with os?
<TheSheep> install ubufox
<mikubuntu> hmmm... nver heard of it, is it new?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> it's basically a set of default settings for firefox
<mikubuntu> actively developed?
<mikubuntu> oh, add on?
<TheSheep> yes, but it's in repos
<TheSheep> !info ubufox
<ubottu> ubufox (source: ubufox): Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 312 kB
<vidd> pitwalker, sorry...i went to smoke
<mikubuntu> i set the preferences to what i wanted but ff not obeying
<vidd> pitwalker, did you install sudo? (ubuntu-standard)?
<mikubuntu> thx, the sheep, i will check it out
<gusibad> someone can help me to reconfigure my onboard video card
<vidd> which card?
<gusibad> i a new in the linux wolrd
<gusibad> vidd, i don´t know exactly
<vidd> what does lspci tell you?
<gusibad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 21)
<gusibad> my system is out the box but is very slow
<vidd> gusibad, it should be auto-configured for you already
<vidd> how much ram?
<gusibad> 512
<gusibad> mb
<vidd> why do you think your video card needs to be reconfigured?
<gusibad> because i have installed other linux versions and isn´t very slow
<gusibad> Xubuntu is lite and goes very slow ...
<vidd> slow does not equal wrong video
<vidd> define "slow"
<vidd> and xubuntu is not "lite"
<gusibad> when i tipping the letters showing slow
<gusibad> and the web pages scrolling is not good...
<vidd> what version?
<gusibad> Intrepid
<vidd> open up the task manager
<vidd> system monitor under the system menu
<gusibad> ok
<vidd> (im waiting for mine to load)
<gusibad> ok
<gusibad> ready
<vidd> im not...
<gusibad> itś open
<pitwalker> anybody knows a light window manager usable without mouse?
<vidd> pitwalker, i think that defeats the entire purpose of a wm....
<pitwalker> when i start icevm without mouse freeze, and my keyboard is crazy on terminals
<vidd> gusibad, go to the processes tab
<gusibad> i´m here
<vidd> sort "%CPU" high to low....
<vidd> what is using up most of your cpu?
<vidd> pitwalker, you need to sudo apt-get install hal
<vidd> pit this will fix the mouse in slim
<pitwalker> "killall slim" improved my keyboard
<gusibad> vidd gnome-system-monitor
<vidd> pitwalker, hal is used to control the mouse and keyboard drivers now
<vidd> what %?
<vidd> gusibad, ^^
<gusibad> 17
<gusibad> percent
<gusibad> is very slow ...
<gusibad> :S
<vidd> pitwalker, without hal, keyboard and mouse will be wierd or non-functional
<pitwalker> hal is currently installed
<gusibad> i can minimize nothing...
<gusibad> because the windows freeze for a second
<vidd> gusibad, how much swap did you set up during install?
<pitwalker> vidd: tomorrow I get a serial mouse, thank for all!
<vidd> pitwalker, a serial mouse?!?
<gusibad> itś for default...
<vidd> gusibad, and that is....?
<juanito_> is it bettter to create a logical partition for home inside the extended one that contains the swap?
<gusibad> 1.3 GB
<vidd> gusibad, have you rebooted?
<vidd> or are you running the live cd now?
<vidd> juanito_, TBH, i dont think it matters
<gusibad> i´m reboot....
<gusibad> and star session on my new system
<gusibad> 30 minutes ago
<vidd> so your in the live cd?
<juanito_> ok vidd
<gusibad> no  i´m in the OS installed vidd
<vidd> so the live cd is not in your cdrom tray?
<vidd> then gusibad i have no idea where to go next for troubleshooting
<juanito_> i'm in ubuntu and i installed xfce desktop. do i have to install for example the restricted extras for xubuntu?
<pitwalker> vidd: The PC have only one USB and no PS/2
<gusibad> vidd
<gusibad> thanks anyways dude
<gusibad> :)
<gusibad> nice try
<vidd> juanito_, for what?
<juanito_> vidd i mean
<juanito_> if i installed them using ubuntu
<juanito_> and now
<juanito_> with this desktop i don't need to install them again
<vidd> ah...no, if the extras are already installed, it does not matter which DM and WM you have running
<vidd> right
<juanito_> ahhh
<juanito_> ok thanks that was running into my head
<vidd> the desktop is "just another program"
<juanito_> ;)
<juanito_> thanks a lot
<vidd> np
<juanito_> i like xubuntu
<juanito_> but i like trying other desktops too
<vidd> pitwalker, so your mouse is usb? or are you using a ps/2-to-usb?
<slow-motion> hi
<vidd> hello slow-motion
<pitwalker> vidd: currently I not use mouse on that pc :-)
<pitwalker> tomorrow
<vidd> ah...ic
<slow-motion> hi vidd
<vidd> pitwalker, you asked about adding a user to sudo b4....
<vidd> edit your /etc/group file
<vidd> and add the user to the "admin" line
<juanito_> using konversation in gnome should be fine too
<juanito_> or ktorrent
<juanito_> in xfce
<vidd> pitwalker, it should look something like admin:x:109:vidd
<ferdinant> hey ppl
<ferdinant> I would like to build
<ferdinant> xfce from source ( the latest release )
<vidd> the number may be different, and, of course replace "vidd" with your username
<ferdinant> any tips before I start compiling?
<hollywoodb> ferdinant: use the xfce wiki to get the build order and dependencies right
<vidd> ferdinant, download the .deb's from the jaunty repos
<hollywoodb> ferdinant: but you don't need to build 4.6, you can use jerome's PPA
<hollywoodb> https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa
<vidd> heh...or that
<ferdinant> thanks
<pitwalker> vidd: I must edit the sudoers
<vidd> pitwalker, only if you want a broken system
<pitwalker> not broken
<pitwalker> it works
<vidd> pitwalker, you havent restarted yet
<pitwalker> i add a line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<pitwalker> i not restarted yes
<vidd> but you did not need to touch sudoers at all
<pitwalker> yet
<pitwalker> why not add the ubuntu default %admin line?
<vidd> it should have already been there
<vidd> and HOW did you edit sudoers?
<pitwalker> what happen when I restart this system? what happen when i edit sudoers via non visudo?
<pitwalker> i edited with nano via ssh
<vidd> you get  rice crisppies....snap, crackle, and POP!
<vidd> broken system
<pitwalker> and i logged in to tty1 via root
<vidd> you dont see that its broken because you are root
<pitwalker> ok reboot
<vidd> once you log into they system as not root....BORK
<vidd> oh...and root might break too
<Narcissus> No, it should work
<vidd> Narcissus, i hope it does
<pitwalker> booting
<Narcissus> because I have done exactly the same
<Narcissus> you don't even need to reboot
<vidd> but it is very bad to mess with sudoers
<Narcissus> No it's not, if you know what you're doing
<vidd> Narcissus, he is root
<vidd> he needs to log out of root (or su user)
<Narcissus> adding  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL will allow all users in the group admin to sudo, requiring a password
<pitwalker> i can log in via ssh as root :-)
<vidd> yes...but adding it via nano? not a good idea i should think
<Narcissus> vidd: it doesn't make a different
<Narcissus> difference*
<Narcissus> visudo simply opens /etc/sudoers in vi
<Narcissus> a text editor
<Narcissus> using nano, or notepad on windows then copying it back over would still work
<vidd> Narcissus, it also will not let you save and exit if there is an error
<Narcissus> it doesn't matter what you edit in, just that you do it properly
<pitwalker> i can login via ssh as user and can "sudo bash" :-)
<Narcissus> yes vidd, but quite a few people don't like vi/vim
<Narcissus> pitwalker: sudo bash is baaaadd
<vidd> pitwalker, can you "sudo apt-get update" ?
<pitwalker> i like sudo bash
<pitwalker> i am the admin
<Narcissus> the point of sudo, is that it's logged.
<vidd> pitwalker, then why bother logging in as a user?
<Narcissus> so you sudo <command> and it's logged
<Narcissus> sudo bash will be logged, but the subsequent commands wont be
<Narcissus> so I could sudo bash
<Narcissus> cat /etc/shadow
<Narcissus> and then you wouldn't have known what I've done
<pitwalker> sudo apt-get update also works
<pitwalker> if you run mc the commands also invisible
<vidd> pitwalker, then you successfully updated sudoers without visudo
<pitwalker> yes
 * vidd will always recommend against this 
<vidd> so...next issue?
<pitwalker> ok, but we have a good rescue cd, is a Gentoo SYSTEMRESCUECD
<pitwalker> when we fails
<Narcissus> ...
<vidd> the "recovery" option in grub works too
<Narcissus> yah
<Narcissus> or init level 4
<Narcissus> if ubuntu uses init, i can never remember
<vidd> ubuntu uses init.d
<pitwalker> what do ubuntu when I enter init 1, and to root console, and root don't have a password?
<vidd> dunno if thats the same as what your thinking or not
<vidd> pitwalker, huh?
<pitwalker> enter ROOT'S password (or Control-D for maintenance)
<Narcissus> no its not vidd
<pitwalker> I can sudo init 1
<vidd> pitwalker, normally, this means your system is borkd
<Narcissus> no it doesn't
<Narcissus> pitwalker: it's a utility that allows you to fix partitions without mounting anythign
<vidd> if the average user boots up and gets this screen, then his sytem is messed up
<Narcissus> so if you boot into init 1, it might mount things as read only, so you can fsck
<vidd> thats the whole point of GETTING this screen
<Narcissus> I have that quite often on my arch box if I don't unmount properly
<vidd> like i said "messed up"
<pitwalker> in a 9.04 testing environment is nor tare command:init 1
<pitwalker> not rare
<pitwalker> not rare killall gdm
<pitwalker> nor rare terminals not work but ping is ok
<vidd> pitwalker, ive never had that issue
<vidd> pitwalker, so is your system good now? or do you still need some assistance?
<pitwalker> I thanks, I not need any assistance.
<pitwalker> I have many systems
<JoeBob> Hey guys, I'm at the screen where it says "Try Xubuntu without and change to your computer". I hit the enter button and nothing happens.  What gives?
<vidd> JoeBob, how much ram you got?
<pitwalker> enough your RAM?
<JoeBob> Not sure one sec
<vidd> also...make sure your keyboard is detected
<pitwalker> How many MB of ram do you have? The PC hardware is good?
<vidd> (hit the numlock or caplock key and see if it lights up)
<pitwalker> CTRL+ALT+F8
<JoeBob> 512
<vidd> JoeBob, are you able to toggle the cap/num lock?
<JoeBob> Keyboard works because I can select language and select options
<vidd> usb or internal cdrom?
<JoeBob> Internal
<vidd> only one optical drive?
<JoeBob> 2
<vidd> is the cd in the "master" optical drive?
<JoeBob> I think so
<JoeBob> Its a windows computer. when hitting F1 to change boot options, only one cd rom drives shows
<pitwalker> try to disable the second drive in the bios, if on individual controller, or unplug power and data cables
<pitwalker> Its a BIOS computer
<vidd> try swapping the drive you put the disk in
<pitwalker> the bios's boot order not same with linuxs device order
<JoeBob> you mean make the other cdrom the master drive?
<vidd> usually, the "master" drive is the top
<pitwalker> but this is a live cd self searching bug
<pitwalker> maybe
<JoeBob> yup thats the one with the cd inside
<vidd> no...put the disk in the other optical device...or disable the other optical device
<JoeBob> If I try the other cddrive, I get error saying "Invalid Boot Diskette"
<JoeBob> I'll try disconnection the drive because bios won't allow me to disable drive
<vidd> diskette????
<pitwalker> good luck! I go to sleep.
<pitwalker> ooh do you have a floppy in a FDD?
<pitwalker> or bios boot order not updated and runs out
<vidd> eject the floppy drive
<JoeBob> I haven't used a floppy in 9 years
<pitwalker> this can happen when no boot device exists
<pitwalker> no boot list
<vidd> no hard drive?
<pitwalker> no any device
<pitwalker> BIOSES are buggy
<vidd> JoeBob, is there a hard drive?
<JoeBob> Yes, the computer works fine
<JoeBob> I can boot normally into windows
<JoeBob> burn cds whatever
<vidd> then why on earth would you get "invalid boot diskette" error on a cdrom drive
<JoeBob> Your guess is as good as mine
<vidd> is that drive disabled?
<JoeBob> I'll pull the cord on it hold on
<JoeBob> Okay, only one HDD and one CDR drive connected. Still same problem
<JoeBob> I think windows doesn't want me to install xubuntu
<vidd> that was one quick reboot
<vidd> please tell me you killed power before pulling cords!
<JoeBob> Yes
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> lets try this,.....
<vidd> reconnect all your stuff....
<vidd> do you intend to dual boot?
<JoeBob> I've installed hardware and liux many times
<vidd> or just test-drive it?
<JoeBob> test drive it so I can get family off windows
<JoeBob> They not sure if they will like it
<vidd> there is the wubi option
<vidd> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<pitwalker> wubi is too slow
<pitwalker> repartitioning is the best
<JoeBob> hmm I think I might try ubuntu and redownloading xubuntu
<JoeBob> maybe the burn got messed up
<pitwalker> chack the md5sum
<pitwalker> validate the media
<JoeBob> you mean "check cd for defects"?
<pitwalker> fsum check in windows
<pitwalker> yes
<JoeBob> That doesn't work
<pitwalker> you can burn wrong CD from good ISO
<JoeBob> Hitting enter on every option but option "boot from first hard disk" doesn't work
<pitwalker> ImgBURN is the best under windows
<pitwalker> can verify
<TheSheep> it's important to do the check on the same cd drive that you are going to use for installation
<JoeBob> I burned xubuntu on macbook
<TheSheep> old cd drives have often problems reading cheap cds burned with high speeds
<pitwalker> i don't  try macbook
<pitwalker> please try the live cd in other PC
<JoeBob> only one pc
<pitwalker> please download virtualbox for mac and try to run the ISO
<pitwalker> i write form virtualbox with linux guest windows host
<pitwalker> oops virtualbox only works with intelMACS
<JoeBob> Its already installed testing rightnow
<JoeBob> Same problem in VM
<JoeBob> Guess that means cd crappy
<pitwalker> if you read back the CD to a ISO file and check that md5sum and this is same as the cdimage.ubuntu.com/your release/MD5SUM file, the CD is valid
<vidd> wait....
<vidd> JoeBob, you burned the cd from a macbook?
<JoeBob> yes
<vidd> it wont work on a PC then
<pitwalker> You use a CD-RW?
<JoeBob> Yes cdrw
<JoeBob> but why won't it work
<vidd> you mac is ppc arch...right?
<JoeBob> intel
<vidd> will it boot correctly on the mac?
<JoeBob> It mounts correctly
<vidd> will it boot?
<pitwalker> intel mac can boot to this cd
<ndeah> I have problems installing xubuntu 8.10 alternate
<pitwalker> ndeah: package selection broken?
<ndeah> sources.list only cdROM entry
<vidd> pitwalker, but if the cd will boot on the mac but not the pc, then its because the iso was burned for mac-intel and not pc
<ndeah> checking the cd from the alternate main menu shows md5sum error
<vidd> ndeah, did the install go smoothly? or did it fail?
<vidd> ndeah, then its a bad burn
<ndeah> fail. the installation hangs at step of installing software
<JoeBob> I duon't know, I try burning the cd on windows.
<vidd> your option are either reburn the disk, or do a hack install like i walked pitwalker thru earlier
<ndeah> vidd: burned 3 times, slowest mode. a friend also 2 times different cd burners
<JoeBob> Thanks for your time guys
<vidd> JoeBob, its best to burn it from the pc that is going to run it
<vidd> ndeah, did you verify the image?
<pitwalker> ndeah: not hard the install without bad packages and olyn CD repo
<pitwalker> ndeah: please run the memtest option for 2 hours
<ndeah> vidd: verify. yes
<pitwalker> if you burn one the CD please use VERIFY
<pitwalker> BEFORE you burn the cd please check the md5sum
<pitwalker> sometimes CD drives are unclean, i read back a ubuntu cd 2 times badly and the 4th is good the drive is clean :-)
<ndeah> so there is no knownissue?
<pitwalker> i try 3 hours before with xubuntu 9.04 daily 2009-03-08
<vidd> no...its a bad burn
<pitwalker> no comment
<ndeah> ok. thank you. makes it easier for me. will try again.
<vidd> pitwalker, you want to walk ndeah thru fixing his system?
<pitwalker> ndeah: because ubuntu changes rapidly I recommend CR-RW
 * vidd recommends the mini iso =]
<pitwalker> ndeah: please read back the log, tomorrow i must go to work, byebye
<vidd> its only 10 mb
<pitwalker> i also recommend the mini iso
<ndeah> vidd: I'm using the mini.iso now for my machine. but need iso's for a computer room
<ndeah> pidwalker: thankyou
<vidd> ndeah, the computer room have internet access?
<ndeah> yes. but slow
<vidd> slow is better then not at all....
<vidd> you MIGHT want to make a local mirror
<ndeah> you think slow internet connection better than slow/old cdrom drives?
<vidd> ndeah, you KNOW the mini iso is working
<vidd> and its already burnt
<ndeah> mini.iso already installed. getting the xfce-desktop
<knome> xubuntu-desktop ?
 * vidd has to go home now
<ndeah> yes
<knome> see you vidd
<ndeah> thank you vidd
<vidd> l8r
<ladanz> hi guys, i need some help with grub: cause of a lack of knowledge i installed grub on a second partition while testing arch(failed) now i want to delete the arch partition, but i think grub uses it still for config files and stuff, how do i say grub to use the old(first) partition?
<ladanz> i tried grub-install /dev/sda2 (old partition) but it didn't worked...
<juanito_> should i use k3b in xubuntu?
<hollywoodb> juanito_: if you want to... it will run fine, and it's mostly personal preference when it comes to cd/dvd burning
<juanito_> ok thanks
<juanito_> i've used this program in other distros
<juanito_> it's a very good one
<Dab202> hello
<Dab202> is there anyway i can boot from a usb drive or something other than a CD
<Dab202> my CD drive is busted
<Dab202> anyone>
<Dab202> ?
<zoredache> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
#xubuntu 2010-03-08
<networkr> can anyone help me in editing my menu in Xubuntu Karmic?
<bu22> Hi - looking for some help with xubuntu boot of usb (with persitent fs) - would like to avoid startup install, check disk etc and go straight to login. Any ideas?
<BlueSTARS> Good evening. I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 Alpha 3 yesterday and have been working back through fixing the little bugs that come up.
<BlueSTARS> I heard that 10.04 was supposed to be without HAL
<BlueSTARS> but when i checked, I still have HAL installed. Trying "aptitude remove hal" gives me a warning
<BlueSTARS> that it wants to remove xubuntu-desktop because that depends on HAL.
<BlueSTARS> so, what gives?
<BlueSTARS> anybody around?
<Kangarooo> yea
<Kangarooo> ouh that i wont know
<meleu> hi all...
<meleu> how can I securely eject my external HDD?
<meleu> (sorry my poor english)
<meleu> in nautilus it is ok, the led on my external USB hard disk is off after I "securely remove" my device
<meleu> but in thunar it just unmount, the led keeps on
<BlueSTARS> meleu, it's alright
<BlueSTARS> after you unmount it in thunar, go ahead and pop it
<BlueSTARS> mine has the same situation
<meleu> but I think that turning off the HDD is more "secure"
<meleu> when the HDD is unmounted and keeps on
<meleu> I can hear the spinning of the disks :P
<meleu> (I think that's better use "safely" instead "securely"... :-))
<BlueSTARS> meleu, what happens when you run "sudo umount <MOUNTPOINT>"
<meleu> let me see
<meleu> the device is unmounted, but the led of my device is on
<meleu> and I can feel the device "working"
<meleu> I'm googling for this proglem...
<meleu> ooops... problem
<ExpDate> hei, got a weird question here,
<ExpDate> I cant use by down arrow button, during a man page
<ExpDate> for example i use `man ls`
<ExpDate> then i could use my my down arrow
<ExpDate> any suggestion?
<ExpDate> Hallo
<zak_> Hey.. can someone help me?
<metalstround> Hello..
<metalstround> anyone..?
<metalstround> Anyone at all?
<mint_> Guts i need help please. How can i revert back this command from a liveCD i can no longer boot up my X server is broken here is the command that i need to revert back to normal---- sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/sdb2
<Balsaq> good morning Code Warriors....
<Balsaq> welcome to the the temperate, climatic,webforest known as Xubuntu...
<Balsaq> hi Sysi!!!
<Sysi> ohai
<Balsaq> Sysi: what have you done to my buddy...Pete?
<Sysi> nothing i guess, has he disppeared?
<Balsaq> on several occasions, i provided the correct answer to someones xubuntu technical question.
<Balsaq> but when friday came, i did not receive a paycheck.
<Balsaq> welcome to the the temperate, climatic,webforest known as Xubuntu...
<adnan> hello guys
<adnan> i need help
<adnan> I think my VGA driver is not installed
<adnan> I am new to xubuntu
<adnan> :/
<adnan> anyone's here guys ?
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<adnan> still no one available in here ? :/
<psycho_oreos> lol
<psycho_oreos> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<adnan> lol
<psycho_oreos> and its hard when you didn't specify what chipset it is anyway
<adnan> all i need is how to install my vga card
<psycho_oreos> that's like stabbing in the dark
<adnan> the resolution is set to 800x600
<adnan> this is my first time using xubuntu
<adnan> :/
<psycho_oreos> new to linux as well?
<adnan> yup
<psycho_oreos> know how to open up terminal?
<adnan> ALT+F2 ?
<charlie-tca> If you are in a hurry for an answer, you can ask in #ubuntu, also
<psycho_oreos> alt+f2 and xfce4-terminal
<adnan> charlie-tca,  I did .. they ask me to join here
<adnan> lol
<charlie-tca> Most vga cards are installed automatically in linux
<charlie-tca> If you have a display showing, a driver was installed
<adnan> then why I am getting the resolution 800x600 ?
<psycho_oreos> I need lspci -nnk output into pastebin
<adnan> psycho_oreos,  what after that window appear ?
<psycho_oreos> its hard to say when you can't tell us what chipset you got, better yet, pastebin that lspci -nnk output
<adnan> I typed in terminal what u said
<psycho_oreos> adnan, "lspci -nnk" (without quotes)
<psycho_oreos> copy and paste that into a site called pastebin
<subspider> hello friends
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adnan> pastebin ?
<psycho_oreos> !paste
<adnan> !paste
<adnan> ermm
<adnan> I got all the drivers info
<adnan> its VGA SIS ...
<psycho_oreos> read what was the output of ubottu
<adnan> ermm
<psycho_oreos> eww
<psycho_oreos> well I'll still need that output, so use pastebin
<adnan> how to use pastebin? sorry I am asking too much
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | adnan
<ubottu> adnan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adnan> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adnan> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<adnan> I can't even switch between xchat and the terminal
<adnan> isn't like windows ALT+TAB ?
<psycho_oreos> its supposed to but if you have it in different workspace, it might not work
<adnan> if I install the updates , it'll install the VGA also auto ?
<psycho_oreos> hard to say, I'd check hardware drivers section first
<adnan> ok, let me try something and be back... thanks psycho_oreos  for the help ... :)
 * psycho_oreos sighs
<charlie-tca> At least you did try
<psycho_oreos> I think he's on high lol
<charlie-tca> That's probably why ubuntu sent him here
<psycho_oreos> hence that's why he's probably getting impatient :)
 * charlie-tca suspects he is always impatient
<charlie-tca> another case of "don't have time to read it" syndrome
<psycho_oreos> "fragile" is all I can think of
<psycho_oreos> and whoever recommended ubuntu/xubuntu to him probably wasn't serious either
<charlie-tca> possible
<knome> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<sealive> Hi i lost all the panels xbuntu hardy
<robinking623> sealive: "alt + F2" then xfce4-panel
<charlie-tca> Hello, subspider
<sealive> robinking623: Thanks
<robinking623> sealive: you re welcome
<subspider> hello charlie-tca how are you man??
<charlie-tca> Hey, I am great today!
<charlie-tca> Well, almost, anyway, huh
<sealive> robinking623: why does this happen so offen?
<robinking623> sealive: hmmm. I don't know. but I am running xubuntu 804. it is very stable
<robinking623> sealive: maybe you should use "sudo reboot"
<knome> sealive, we don't know. hardy is quite old, doesn't happen that much in the new versions.
<sealive> thanks i only try to get my CNC mashine working on linux
<sealive> ok i'am fine working now going to the hardware Thanks
<Unnheulu> how do you get the boost header 1.35 installed
<john__> Hello - I need help playing a DVD on my xubuntu 9.10 installation - none of the media players seem to be working
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sysi> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<john__> thank you thank you
<john__> this is great I'll start from some of these resources and see how I make out
<mtrg> how can i remove the fancy dancing lights during login?
<mtrg> basically, i want to simplify my login process
<TheSheep> mtrg: edit /etc/default/grub, remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' options and run update-grub2 as root
<TheSheep> mtrg: note however removing it will not speed anything up
<TheSheep> and may even slow it down minimally
<mtrg> TheSheep: i don't mean the dancing/glowing rat
<charlie-tca> The lights are part of the gdm backsplash artwork, I think.
<mtrg> TheSheep: once the booting is done, after I see the logon screen. I click on my name, login, and then moving lights appaers
<mtrg> hmmm charlie-tca
<knome> charlie-tca, no, it's xsplash
<charlie-tca> They indicate that the system is not frozen
<mtrg> ok, what about my login window. when i click on my user acount, it takes 1 second to let me type the password
<mtrg> 1-2 sconds
<knome> mtrg, you can pretty much start typing once you've pressed enter
<mtrg> knome: pressing enter on my user account?
<TheSheep> but it does seem very unresponsive :(
<knome> mtrg, yes, that's what i do at least..
<knome> TheSheep, it does seem to be, but actually it gets the input
<knome> TheSheep, well, depends on the pc on how fast that is, but...
<TheSheep> knome: in user experience, what seems is what counts
<knome> TheSheep, yup.
<mtrg> so, practically i can type asap, but user interface is delayed for a retarded reason
<TheSheep> knome: 2Ghz dual core with 2GB ram shouldn't be that slow on simple password input
<knome> TheSheep, but it still gets the input, and you can start typing your pass immediately.
<knome> TheSheep, i agree.
<knome> TheSheep, but i'm not cehind the new gdm
<knome> (i'm not that small to it be able to cover me)
<mtrg>  can i change it?
<TheSheep> we will cut off the parts taht stick out
<mtrg> to soemthing faster
<knome> TheSheep, yay
<knome> mtrg, you can, but that's not recommended.
<mtrg> TheSheep: are you part of xubuntu dev team?
<TheSheep> mtrg: theoretically yes, but I've never seen a fully-functional xubuntu with a different login manager than default
<TheSheep> mtrg: no
<charlie-tca> so, knome, can xsplash be removed?
<knome> charlie-tca, i suppose so.
<charlie-tca> That would get rid of the twinklng firefly lights, right?
<knome> charlie-tca, yes, but not the slow UI change
<knome> charlie-tca, i'm not sure if the new gdm depends on xsplash though.
 * charlie-tca knew that already. 
<charlie-tca> I don't know. You can remove plymouth though for a possible faster startup to gdm
<knome> plymouth isn't in karmic :)
<knome> but you knew that as well
<mtrg> how can we remove the firefly lights again?
<charlie-tca> ooops
<charlie-tca> Try removing xsplash
<mtrg> apt-get delete xsplash?
<charlie-tca> but it might break you system
<mtrg> i don't see why the login process is retarted. the whole system is just perfect though!
<charlie-tca> It the whole system is perfect, why do you wnat to mess with it?
<knome> charlie-tca, karmic apt-cache depends gdm actually says gdm conflicts with xsplash..
<mr_pouit> xsplash is only a recommendation, you should be able to remove it without breaking anything
<charlie-tca> heh
<knome> mr_pouit, ^ do i have a broken system?
<charlie-tca> If it conflicts, it won't work, will it?
<mtrg> knome: i meant, everything except login process
<mr_pouit> knome: no, because 'depends' doesn't show the versions
<knome> charlie-tca, well, it does work. :)
<knome> mr_pouit, ah, okay :)
<mr_pouit> it probably conflicts with an old version of xsplash
<knome> right
<mr_pouit> xsplash (<< 0.8)
<mr_pouit> ;)
<charlie-tca> mtrg: yes, apt-get purge xsplash
<mtrg> what would i see if i don't have xsplash?
<knome> mr_pouit, doesn't seem to recommend xsplash either. is that just because xsplash already is in the list, only falsely?
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: Installed: 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 in karmic
<knome> charlie-tca, < is smaller than
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> mtrg: don't know, never tried it and don't really want to
<mtrg> i think it should be possible if i play with gdm options?
<mr_pouit> knome: ah right, xubuntu-gdm-theme recommends xsplash
<mr_pouit> (not gdm)
<knome> mr_pouit, :)
<mtrg> hmmm gdm configs make it seem simple
<mtrg> a little shell script doing if xsplash then do it, else don't
<mtrg> :)
<mtrg> just uncommented a line in gdm config. will login/logout and see how it goes.. bye for now
<faron> can anybody tell me why "tools-addons" in Firefox tells me that something called "default plugin" is enabled but "about:plugins" says that it is not ?
<faron> Why is that doing that ?...........{about:plugins}
<faron> about : plugins
<knome> no idea.
<knome> :)
<Sysi> could it be like virtual package?
<charlie-tca> Anybody have Xubuntu Lucid working with Ubuntu One?
<knome> charlie-tca, should ubuntu 1 work with xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> why not? it does in 9.10
<knome> okay.
<knome> didn't know that
<charlie-tca> it is just a client with gnome in the name and a bunch of python stuff
<charlie-tca> I just thought i would try it. I was surprised that it did work, since it wouldn't last year
<charlie-tca> but, now I want it to work with all of my systems
 * charlie-tca thinks he can't be the ONLY dumb enough to think Ubuntu One should work on Xubuntu...
<knome> charlie-tca, heh. good luck :)
<charlie-tca> I am!
<charlie-tca> Apparently no one in #ubuntu+1 knows either...
<knome> charlie-tca, weird.
<knome> charlie-tca, is it working?
<charlie-tca> not in lucid
<knome> okay
<charlie-tca> and asking for help doesn't seem to be either
<knome> :)
<charlie-tca> Oh, well, patience, right? :-)
<knome> suppose so
<charlie-tca> It is trying to work in a new installation of lucid
<knome> ..but?
<charlie-tca> Well, almost
<knome> have you tried to run it from terminal, or can you even do that? :P
<faron> I wonder if anyone could help me with a little problem I seem to be having updating the packages that I have that are installed in synaptic package manager ?
<charlie-tca> but I need to run it in my working install
<charlie-tca> Yup, I tried from the terminal, too
<charlie-tca> It does require a gui to work, but there are terminal commands to see if it is working, and do some other stuff
<charlie-tca> faron: what is the problem?
<faron> went to synaptic package manager to search for which version of Firefox I had installed.Synaptic says that I have version 3.0.18+build+nob installed.I knew there was a newer verion out so in synaptic I clicked  "mark all upgrades".Synaptic then began a download.I was then asked if I wanted "default upgrade" or "smart upgrade".I clicked "smart".I then received this error...
<faron> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_hardy_free_binary-i386_Packages)
<faron> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_hardy_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)...Can anyone tell me whaat to do now ?
<charlie-tca> You are running 8.04 ?
<faron> Uhhhhhm...804 or 801
<charlie-tca> that would be 8.04
<faron> Can you tell me how to be certain ?
<knome> faron, there is no 8.01
<charlie-tca> You just need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list in mousepad and delete one of the medibuntu entries
<faron> there is an 810 though isn't there ?
<charlie-tca> lsb_release -a will give the version
<knome> charlie-tca, couldn't one *theoretically* do that from synaptic as well?
<faron> 8.10
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to do that in 8.04 using synaptic
<knome> charlie-tca, right. :)
<faron> lsb_release -a        says 8.044 hardy
<charlie-tca> but, Yes, knome, is the answer, I guess
<faron> 8.04
<charlie-tca> You are going to upgrade to Xubuntu 10.04 in April, right?
<charlie-tca> But all you have to do is remove one of the medibuntu entries
<faron> Well I will as long as I don't end up losing all my files/folders I have created
<charlie-tca> backup
<faron> yes.....I have to learn how to do that backup thing
<charlie-tca> support for 8.04 ends in when 10.04 is released
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> that was wrong, wasn't it.
<knome> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<charlie-tca> 8.04 is good until 11.04
<faron> can you tell me how to  edit the /etc/apt/sources.list in mousepad and delete one of the medibuntu entries
<faron> I'm sorry........I know I must be a pain
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, type   sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> It is just a simple editor application.
<charlie-tca> use arrows to move down to the line with medibuntu in it, delete to delete the line, File -> Save to save the file when you are done
<faron> okay that terminal prts done
<robertwall> faron: Depending on how you set up medibuntu, the entries might instead be in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<faron> charlie...could you make that a bit clearer ?
<faron> I'm sorry..."delete to delete the line " ?
<charlie-tca> knome, I got an answer: <ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, i can't even get UO with Ubuntu on Lucid...
<charlie-tca> okay, faron
<faron> hmmmmmm wait I think I understand
<knome> charlie-tca, :)
<charlie-tca> arrow down to the medibuntu line
<charlie-tca> Use the delete key to get rid of the characters on that line
<faron> there is a line that says......."deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free"........... del this one ?
<charlie-tca> Is there two of those lines?
<faron> no
<faron> only 1
<faron> it's a rather long file let me take a bit better look
<charlie-tca> Then don't delete it
<faron> Hmmmmmmm.It almost looks l;ike EVRYTHING is there twice.......Could I show you that whole file ?
<faron> I'm sorry guys
<charlie-tca> uh-oh
<charlie-tca> You can use pastebin
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<faron> okay.........I believe you wil find the file @.........http://paste.ubuntu.com/391342/
<faron> charlie-tca did that work ? Have you found that file from me ?
<charlie-tca> just a minute, looking
<faron> Darn ! This kind of stuff scares me.Heh,heh.Okay
<faron> And,THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<charlie-tca> exit the file
<charlie-tca> do not delete anything
<faron> okay
<faron> okay.done
<faron> nothing deletd
<charlie-tca> in the terminal - ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<faron> uh oh.command not found
<charlie-tca> try again using
<faron> using sudo mousepad ?
<charlie-tca> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<charlie-tca> no sudo, no mousepad
<faron> hmmmmmm term comes back with...................medibuntu.list	medibuntu.list.save  pidgin-ppa.list  pidgin-ppa.list.save
<charlie-tca> sorry, got a person helping me with ubuntu one
<faron> no prob
<lighta> hi guys, I'll need a little tips; sometime my eternet wifi card refuse to conect even if I found the network how can I turn it off and on again simply (to do a reset) command line would great
<charlie-tca> Then you do have two entries
<charlie-tca> faron: okay, going to edit again
<faron> okay
<charlie-tca> sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> arrow down to the last line, delete it
<charlie-tca> looks like this: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<faron> okay deleted & saved
<faron> now upgrade of Synaptic should work ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<faron> Alright ! I'll give a try ...........Thanks much Charlie
<faron> be back to haunt you if no workee
<lighta> do you have a clue for me charlie ?
<knome> lighta, you should be able to disable/enable wireless when you right-click the icon with the connection information
<lighta> I did that alredy knome, fact is doesn't work well
<lighta> when I do that and set wifi network on nothing work
<knome> lighta, afaik there's no "better way"
<lighta> ok thx anyways
<lighta> what I aiming is turning off wifi card and put it back does this right clik do this ?
<lighta> cause all other solution that I found is a general reboot
<knome> lighta, no.
<lighta> oh so can't you tell how to do so ?
<knome> i haven't had to do that ever. is it a laptop? is there a hardware button for on/off?
<lighta> yes is a vaio sony laptop
<lighta> there is a button yeah, but same result
<knome> well, i could imagine that's the most complete reboot you can have without turning off power completely.
<lighta> hmm comparison wouldn't be nice but I use to reload it on windows peripherical and work fine
<faron> Okay.At least synaptice now says "successfully marked all upgrades" now what ?
<faron> reload ?
<lighta> I don't know but sound good in mean time
<knome> lighta, i don't know. sorry. maybe somebody else is able to help you. you can also try #ubuntu, because this isn't a xubuntu specific issue
<knome> i'll find my way to bed now, good luck & have fun everybody
<lighta> ok thank knome
<charlie-tca> heh, got ubuntuone working on lucid
<faron> okay this is funny & I been having this issue for awhile now........seems that when I click on reload in synaptic it downs about 60 files & then it ends up telling me 0 toinstall/upgrade
<faron> goodnight knome
<faron> why would synaptic download that many files & then tell me that there is nothing to upgrade/install ?
<charlie-tca> It has to verify that you have the up-to-date files already
<charlie-tca> lighta: I don't know enough about wireless to be much use
<faron> especially when we all kow there is a new version of firefox out ? In fact I think firefox has updated versions twice since the one I am running
<charlie-tca> have you looked at the wireless docs?
<charlie-tca> faron: firefox for 8.04 is locked at 3.0
<charlie-tca> You might be able to upgrade from a ppa on launchpad
<faron> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so that's how it works
<charlie-tca> that's LTS
<charlie-tca> Aimed at businesses and servers, where they don't want changes if possible
<faron> ahhhhhh.okay then
<lighta> charlie-tca, all sony doc only for this stupid windows and in fact it's only a linux issue. I just need how to reload this driver and would be fine, well hope so anyways thx for help^
<charlie-tca> Here, see if this helps, then
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<faron> Okay.....let ma ask this.......I've had some problems recently with a FF update that I was rtying to install.Well,I canceled the update because I thought it was stuck.May have been a bad idea...lost all my bkkmks etc in FF ANDtook all files/folders off desktop & put them all in one I had on there called "funny pics".Well,person who installed this xubuntu for me told me to uninstall/reinstall all FF plugins.DO you think I need to do
<faron> really ticked me off that that happened.I just couldn't believe it
<charlie-tca> I don't know if that would do anything, unless something isn't working in firefox
<charlie-tca> You would have to check the plugins out. does java work? does utube videos work? etc
<charlie-tca> If it ain't broke, don't fix it
<faron> everything seems to be working.....although when that happened it did uninstall adblock plus & another pluginb I had installed
<faron> I agree aint broke don't
<faron> Here,let me ask this though........I seem to have an awful lot of plugins installed.I don't quite recall installing all of these............
<charlie-tca> what is a lot?
<faron> default plugin,demo print plugin for unix/linux,divx browser plugin ,java plugin,mplayer plugin,quicktime plugin,realplayer9,shockwave flash & windows media player plugin in.................
<faron> do I need all of those ??
<charlie-tca> Only if you watch videos or play music on line
<faron> hmmmmmmm,okay.I just wan't sure if I needed ALL of those.It just seemed like a bit toomuch............
<faron> I like to watch Craig Ferguson online & maybe 2 1/2 me right now but that's because sattelite got turned off :-(
<faron> as far as music goes right now I usually use songza
<faron> Hey charlie.....maybe you could tell me.......I've heard that it's possible to use mplayer to replace flashplayer.Is that tru ?mplayer seems to work so much better than flash.I sure would like to be able to use it instead to watch my 2 cbs show
#xubuntu 2010-03-09
<faron> oh crap ! I just poured sweetener into my freakin ashtray !
<faron> ccan you believe that ?
<charlie-tca> Doesn't that change the color?
<charlie-tca> You listen to music and watch tv. You need the plugins/extensions
<faron> sweetenr in the ashtray ?
<faron> change the colr ?...just a bit
<faron> So,ALL of those Charlie ?
<faron> mplayer won't replace flash ?
<charlie-tca> no
<faron> darn !
<charlie-tca> you need all of them
<faron> Okay.Well,darn ! I wish I could get flash to work a bi8t better.It ALMOST works perfect
<faron> ALMOST
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I don't think I would use the sweetner in the ashtray, if it changed color... you know, the yellow snow thing?
<charlie-tca> Mine works about 1/2 the time, and I thought that was good
<faron> your flash ?
<faron> How DO you get that thing to work right ?? I know people who have same ram I do & there's seem to work fine
<faron> Or,so I've been told
<faron> I have 40 G HD 256 mib ram
<faron> HD is basically empty
<faron> ram & cpu  sometimes bad though
<charlie-tca> It depends on too many things
<faron> yeah
<charlie-tca> Even the exact same hardware don't always work the same with flash
<faron> I just need 1 of those newfangled pc's huh ?
<charlie-tca> nope
<faron> with like 220 GB HD & 200 MB ram huh ?
<charlie-tca> hasf of them don't work either
<faron> hah ! It figures
<charlie-tca> ooooh too late for me. eyes are blurred again
<faron> So it's Adobe's fault huh ?
<charlie-tca> better go away.
<charlie-tca> yup
<faron> okay Charlie......................
<charlie-tca> closed source driver
<faron> Bless you my friend & thank you so very much
<charlie-tca> Good night
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<faron> Good night pal
<residentgrey> hola i installed the ndiswrapper and hopefully installed the broadcom drivers, but the system will not recognize the wifi card, any suggestions
<residentgrey> rocking karmic btw
<residentgrey> wired connection failed now too
<residentgrey> that sucked
<robertwall> residentgrey: which Broadcom chipset do you have?
<residentgrey> 4318
<residentgrey> air force apparently, more like chair force
<residentgrey> I downloaded the zip, unpacked to folder on desktop, rand ndisgtk to load it and it said unable to find hardware, but the program found said found
<faron> Hello everybody ! Hopefully all are well...I saw somewhere that mplayer could be used to view things that shockwave flash usually run.If this is true,I would certainly appreciate any help with setting this up.Or,any info as to whether or not this can actually be done.mplayer seems to work so much better than shockwave flash & unfortunately,the internet is the only way I have right now to view my favorite tv shows...{craig ferguson'
<residentgrey> faron you know about broadcom wlan setup at all?
<residentgrey> I am a noob lookin to have mah wifi
<faron> Hmmmmmm.Well,I'm sorry.I do not.
<faron> thks for reply by the way
<residentgrey> ya another bet is #ubuntu on efnet iirc maybe this server
<Balsaq> good morning to all of you here in xubuntu
<Balsaq> welcome rww
<tavasti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/
<tavasti> is there some apparent reason why there is no iso images?
<TheSheep> probably the build failed...
<Sysi> daily-live images exist
<tavasti> is it possible to install systemi with live image
<Sysi> of course
<tavasti> system would be installed on raid1 root, so trivial 'install with defaults' is not sufficient
<Sysi> hum, you'd might need alternate installation disc for that
<tavasti> yes, that's waht I suppose, and daily images are missing
<tavasti> so latest alpha is way to go
<WierdAAR> Hello. I trying to install Xubuntu 32 bit on my computer and I run into a problem I don't understand. Wheater I use the Live-cd option or just try to install, The mouse icon blinks for a couple of minuts and then it goes to command line and says see http://ubuntu/help for help or use "sudo" for root. I chekced the CD for missing fails and there is none. Any ideas?
<WierdAAR> Btw I'm installing on a 64 bit version of Xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> so you have issues installing 32bit when you've booted into 64bit?
<WierdAAR> No.. I have installed a 64 bit version, but want to switch to 32 bit. and I boot the live cd (32 bit) and encounter the problem
<psycho_oreos> yeah that's what I'm trying to get at, maybe I didn't say correctly.. I think it might be a video card issue but somewhat doubt it
<WierdAAR> ahh ok. Any idea on how to fix it ?
<psycho_oreos> know what chipset you got? video card chipset?
<WierdAAR> I know what video card I have, but not sure about the chipset.. Any way to look it up ?
<psycho_oreos> lspci -nnk in terminal.. if you're going to paste in here use pastebin
<WierdAAR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391630/
<psycho_oreos> its on the bottom of that list, humm not that new or old either
<psycho_oreos> have you tried other livecd/livedvd?
<WierdAAR> No not yet.. I can try the 64 bit version of xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> nah wouldn't be of much point
<WierdAAR> Would Kubuntu make enough of a difference?
<psycho_oreos> I'm thinking, just for curious sake, try and make your hard drives invisible, either disable the hard disk controller in the BIOS or physically unplug the power cable to the hard disk
<psycho_oreos> I don't think its an issue with frontends, kubuntu/xubuntu are essentially ubuntu with different frontends
<psycho_oreos> it might be a weird and rare case that 32bit saw the installation of 64bit on the hard disk and possibly tried relying on it.. don't ask me how or why as I have no idea if you do manage to get GUI
<WierdAAR> So... I should try and diable the harddrive controller and then install ?
<psycho_oreos> no no, try the livecd mode first
<psycho_oreos> see if you can get GUI with xubuntu not being able to see the hard disk with 64bit installed
<WierdAAR> I've already tried use the live cd mode and i encounter the same problem
<psycho_oreos> without the hard drive detected?
<WierdAAR> Well.. Since I never reach gui and just command line I'm not sure how to check that
<psycho_oreos> well usually BIOS would detail you of any hard drives visible
<psycho_oreos> if you disabled the onboard hard disk controllers whether it be SATA or IDE, the BIOS should list it as None rather than brand and model of hard disk
<psycho_oreos> or actually if you're familiar with command line which you probably aren't.. you can use fdisk -l to show
<WierdAAR> So.. I will try and boot and when I reach command line I will ude fdisk -l and then see what I get ?
<psycho_oreos> hmm :/ how many hard drives you got on that computer?
<WierdAAR> 1..
<psycho_oreos> IDE or SATA?
<WierdAAR> IDE
<psycho_oreos> is it daisychained with CD/DVD reader/writer?
<Balsaq> is it a vitual machine WierdAAR
<psycho_oreos> o.O
<WierdAAR> I don know what daisychained is so I don't know and no it's not a virtual machine
<psycho_oreos> like on the same IDE ribbon, is the hard disk connected to the same cable as the CD/DVD reader/writer?
<WierdAAR> Well, again I'm on a laptop so it's not that easy to check, but would have to think that it is
<psycho_oreos> in other words you've never opened the box before
<Balsaq> how much ram WeirdAAR?
<psycho_oreos> lol what's with the weird questions Balsaq lol
<WierdAAR> Well only for basic cleaning, but since only my hard drive and cd/dvd needs ide, i can't see that point in putting more than one ide cable in there
<Balsaq> sorry...but seems like it going to be something simple in the end
<WierdAAR> and i got 1 gb of ram
<Balsaq> ok
<psycho_oreos> I'd unplug the power cable or the IDE ribbon cable off the hard disk physically then try booting into livecd mode
<psycho_oreos> you can't simply go into BIOS and disable your IDE controller(s) because that will make both the optical and the hard drive invisible hence unable to boot
<WierdAAR> To what end? Just to try and understand what i'm doing?
<psycho_oreos> the actual cables connected to the hard disk, don't worry about ribbon cable connected to optical drive and motherboard, that's what its meant to be
<WierdAAR> No no, I mean. Would is the point of doing this? what would you learn if it works (don't works) etc ?
<psycho_oreos> like I said, it could be a bizarre case of 32bit seeing 64bit install and possibly tries to use drivers/info from that and hence leaving you with console
<psycho_oreos> its either that or you have older version of xubuntu 32bit on hand or you probably didn't realise you started with console on 64bit because the video card driver didn't work out of the box
<psycho_oreos> the latter case I doubt because X700 isn't that old, it should be supported by the free radeon driver
<psycho_oreos> though its possible with older copy of xubuntu 32bit, radeon driver may not work with that chipset
<WierdAAR> The 32-bit version is 9.10 downloaded yesterday, and there is now time between the mouse icon flashing and comandline so I don't think i'm missing an gui
<psycho_oreos> well the only reason I could think of as to why it would revert to command line was simply because xorg driver issues
<psycho_oreos> though dmesg output may prove something useful or Xorg.0.log
<WierdAAR> So.. I should try and boot and get a couple of logs?
<psycho_oreos> yeah and somehow save those logs
<WierdAAR> Somehow.. hah.. Ok.. And I should try "dmesg" and "Xorg.0.log" to get the logs?
<psycho_oreos> dmesg is a command, you'll need to redirect it to a file in order to save it
<WierdAAR> Well, .. I'll try.. Be back in a couple of minuts. unless be some stroke of magic I get gui
<Balsaq> would luv to see whwat would happen if he tried xubuntu 9.04...instead of the 9.10
<psycho_oreos> why? you think radeon driver has changed between those versions? I kinda doubt it
<Balsaq> i dunno..wouldnt surprise me at all...91.0 is really really weird in my opinion
<Balsaq> just would like to see what happens if he tried
<psycho_oreos> mm plausible point, maybe you can suggest that to him when and if he pops back in
<Balsaq> and i think your initial idea of it being a video/driver issue is correct
<psycho_oreos> hate to exaggerate/boast but I have seen that issue myself fair few times to sort of bet that it would be video driver issue
<psycho_oreos> but it is very odd, if the radeon driver works, at least it should fall back to vesa driver which literally all video cards are capable of handling with some limitations
<Balsaq> well ii am prolly wrong but i have a funny feeling it will be different if he tries 9.04.
<psycho_oreos> hard to say, anything goes is what I'd be saying right now. I haven't tried 9.10 personally, in fact I've been trying to avoid it and I mean if its not radeon/vesa driver on 9.10 that's buggy/faulty/changed to not support X700 series then anything else can be of issue
<Balsaq> there is just something buggy about 910...and i dont know enough about it to say...but i have sat here and watched time after time...people with odd problems, and they always say there are trying to use 910. maybe its a coincidence.
<Balsaq> i do know 904 installed better and easier than ANY OS i have ever seen including w7 and xp pro and a bunch of linux distros
<psycho_oreos> *shrugs* the ones I've seen are people with upgrade issues, and I always tell them the same thing.. sad to say but it's quite true for me anyway.. that is to never do upgrades, because they're never clean
<psycho_oreos> lol I can't recall how easy it was to install 9.04
<Balsaq> when i put the 904 in the sound, printer and everything worked. thats when i knew something was up with 904.
<Balsaq> it went in my computer in like 20 minutes
<Balsaq> ill never forget because at that time...installs were a real pain for me.
<Balsaq> now they are easy but then i had no clue...so when it went in like that it really had an impact on me.
<psycho_oreos> the ones I installed xubuntu 9.04 never had any other OS or setups on it, they were more or less `newly' acquired boxens or `reconfigured' boxens
<psycho_oreos> I can still recall a bit of annoyance with bits and pieces of 9.04 lol
<Balsaq> ill keep 904 until i am forced out of it
<psycho_oreos> wait.. I do recall on this machine I previously did install 8.10 lol, but that was on another hard disk
<Balsaq> when i try 10.04 it will be on one of my experimantal computers
<Sysi> lucid seems to become great
<psycho_oreos> I'd be willing to test 10.04
<psycho_oreos> yeah
<Balsaq> but ill bet 10.04 is going to be good
<psycho_oreos> I'll read the release notes as usual before proceeding
<Balsaq> but i wont mess with my 904 comuter until iam sure...
<Sysi> it already feels good, but a bit unstable ofc
<psycho_oreos> not tempted to run unstable stuff on my boxen even though my current xubuntu setup has bits and pieces of unsupported packages :)
<psycho_oreos> once I get the other machine running I'll probably test install or do a proper release install
<psycho_oreos> test build install*
<Sysi> woah, i have 14d uptime on lucid
<psycho_oreos> lol
<psycho_oreos> 48d uptime on a laptop, top that :D
<Sysi> that is laptop actully
<Sysi> netbook
<psycho_oreos> mine still beats yours but mine is an old laptop, not running *ubuntu specifically but it is running linux
<Sysi> i still wouldn't like to brake that, i may go back to schools server
<psycho_oreos> lol and show the uptime through there even though its not your own machine? :D
<Sysi> i'm sysadmin on school also
<psycho_oreos> I can't even remember what was my longest uptime or on which machine I achieved it.. sad but oh well
<psycho_oreos> :o
<Sysi> or part of that group
<psycho_oreos> lol so its not truly your own setup :D
<Sysi> not really, and it isn't working very well
<Sysi> hardware is getting old, we'll get new for summer
<psycho_oreos> how old is old? :)
<Sysi> hmm, 2 or 3 years
<tavasti> that is regarded as 'new server'
<Sysi> but we're running out of resources
<tavasti> ok that's good excuse
<Sysi> and hdd's are sounding prety bad
<Sysi> and ram may also is in bad condition, causing crashes
<tavasti> big io-load and not enough cooling in server room?
<Sysi> it should be cooled properly
<Sysi> but now it runs on pretty high loads
<Sysi> two dualcore xenon 3.2ghz and 6gb of ram isn't enough
<tavasti> back to cd-images, according release cycle beta1 freeze is in 2 days, might that be reason why we have no daily xubuntu alternative cd images?
<WierdAAR> psycho_oreos, So..This is what happend.. I booted the cd, and chose install. I got to command to started to get the logs, and saw alot of errors and illegal mode, commands ect. And then suddenly (after 3-5 min) it booted into gui installer, and so I installed and now I'm running 32 bit.. I have idea how or why it worked but now it does..
<WierdAAR> The only weird thing is that when i booted, in a command line flash I saw what looked like errors and "Please read the instruction on the homepage carefully" but it seems to all be working now
<psycho_oreos> WierdAAR, ahh so it installed fine I presume?
<WierdAAR> psycho_oreos, Yes, no errors so far I could see, and right now it's running fine.. No idea what happend but thanks for all the help anyway
<psycho_oreos> WierdAAR, err ok np
<Sysi> ach, our server hardware is older than 3 years
<mikubuntu> omg.  i can't believe i've had this laptop for 6 months or more, and i JUST noticed the little tag on the top that says 'amd athlon 64' .. i've had the 32 bit versions running all this time.  can i assume that i should have the 64 bit version running instead?
<Sysi> if you don't have more than 4gb of ram there's no point to use 64bit
<mikubuntu> nope, 2 gb
<mikubuntu> if i could put another 2gb what would be the effect?
<Sysi> 32bit can't use over ~4gb memory, graphics card included
<mikubuntu> so if i could put 2gb more does that put me over for 32 bit?
<mikubuntu> not that i think i can afford to upgrade right now anyways
<v_2e> Hello everyone!
<v_2e> I have a problem trying to install Xubuntu.
<v_2e> Here is my story:
<v_2e> I tried to boot ftom Xubuntu LiveCD on 2 different machines, but both on VIA KT133 chipset. A start menu comes onto the screen, I choose the prefered language, press "Enter" and nothing else happens. I can see only a blank screen and a blinking cursor. What a problem can it be? Thanks!
<syn-ack> v_2e: is this the most current ISO?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/518623
<syn-ack> charlie-tca: great minds think alike? :P
<syn-ack> yep, they do! :P
<v_2e> syn-ack: Yes, it is. 9.10
<syn-ack> v_2e: According to the link charlie-tca posted, it seems to be a known issue
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> v_2e: Please read the bug report
<syn-ack> I've got some AppArmor bugs I really need to work thru with John but that's gonna have to wait till the weekend
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Thanks. I have read that bug report. Maybe this is the same problem - I don't know. They are talking about booting from HDD, I guess. And I'm talking about trying to boot from LiveCD or to just install from LiveCD. Maybe there is no difference between these cases? Oh, by the way, when I press "Install" in that menu, and wait for about 2 minutes, a blinking mouse appears in the centre of the screen. But it vanishes after several minutes of blinkin
<v_2e> g... :(
<charlie-tca> from the live cd, is it after the menu?
<charlie-tca> On the blinking mouse, hit the enter key a few times, see if it will bring up gdm
<charlie-tca> live cd shuts my monitor off for about 8 minutes when starting up
<v_2e> oh, no. The monitor is on. I can see blinking cursor in the upper left corner.
<v_2e> By the way, after blinking mouse (in the centre) disappears, a blinking cursor appears again. So there is always something blinking on the screen. :)
<charlie-tca> and this is after the menu?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper
<v_2e> Yes, this happens after I choose something (like language, screen resolution, etc.) in the very first menu.
<charlie-tca> will help you to report a bug
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> If this is trying to install, use: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<charlie-tca> Caspar is for starting the cd, ubiquity is for install issues
<v_2e> Allright, I'll read that information now.
<charlie-tca> At least it will help you with a bug report. It might be something specific to the via, which is not reported yet
<v_2e> charlie-tca: maybe you are right, because I have successfully installed Xubuntu from this CD on a virtual machine.
<v_2e> charlie-tca: I guess, this means, that a problem is hardware-dependent.
<charlie-tca> Used to be a safe-graphics mode in F4, but I think that is gone now
<charlie-tca> It does sound hardware dependent. I have most of the issues reported about nVidia, but at least I get to the desktop
<charlie-tca> Virtual Machines normally use vesa or vga graphics, instead of hardware, so that matters
<v_2e> charlie-tca: I have one more question. It looks like there is no information on how to report a bug if the installer hangs. The "Installer hangs" section is almost empty.
<charlie-tca> Do you get the same hang if you hit "try this cd" and "install without trying" ?
<v_2e> Well, I'm not sure about a blinking mouse in the centre of the screen (it is there when I choose "Install without trying", but I didn't want to wait for a long time in the case of "Try this CD"). Everything else looks just the same.
<v_2e> Moreover, even if I choose to just check CD for errors, the very same happens. - a blank screen and a blinking cursor at the upper left corner.
<v_2e> Once I decided to wait for about half an hour and I noticed that the CD-ROM is activated from time to time, but for a very short time.
<charlie-tca> Okay, you got a lot of work to get the logs. You switch to a tty after it freezes, then follow steps 1 to 5 in DebuggingCasper
<charlie-tca> step 6 you will use "cp /var/log/syslog /tmp/stick/
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Switch to TTY? How can I do that?
<charlie-tca> step 7 to 9 is valid
<charlie-tca> Use Ctrl + Alt + f2
<charlie-tca> It should give you a new terminal to work from
<charlie-tca> Also try to switch to F1 or F4 and see what is on the screen already. It might tell you what went wrong
<v_2e> I tried to use Alt+F2 to switch, but the same blank screen with a blinking cursor was everywhere. Or "Ctrl+Alt+F2" and "Alt+F2" are for different things?
<charlie-tca> same, but without ctrl it won't switch at that point
<charlie-tca> if there is a mouse (spinner), it is in gui mode, and you have to use ctrl+alt to switch
<v_2e> :) Oh, it's a terrible misunderstanging. :) Sorry, this is my fault. I meant not a "mouse pointer", but an "image of a mouse". Sorry.
<v_2e> You know, such a little animal.
<charlie-tca> yup, same thing. Needs to be ctrl+alt to try to switch
 * charlie-tca don't know why, just that alt+f Key don't work
<v_2e> Ok. I see. Unfortunately, I am away from both those PCs right now. Maybe, I'll try to switch to another console using "Ctrl+Alt+F..." tomorrow. Thanks.
<charlie-tca> sure. good luck with it. It may not work either, though. Then you have to report the bug, and they will tell you get logs, and you have to explain you can't
<v_2e> charlie-tca: I see. :) Thanks anyway, Bye!
<slow-motion> hi
<blufreak> good morning
<blufreak> does anyone know af an area that will help me get my system setup to run dual monitors
<charlie-tca> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<knome> charlie-tca, he's gone
<charlie-tca> looks like it
<charlie-tca> well, ...
<knome> charlie-tca, almost twenty minutes ago ;)
<charlie-tca> well...
<knome> hehe
<jst> I changed /etc/init.d/ondemand to modify CPU_THRESHOLD to "40" and this works.  Whenever I unplug my notebook, the power profile changes to "powersave," which is fine, but whenever I plug the power cable back in, the profile changes to "ondemand," but the CPU_THRESHOLD does not change back to "40."  Any ideas?
<deathcannon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7221746&postcount=15
<charlie-tca> deathcannon: which is refering to?
<charlie-tca> and no, I haven't read it
<deathcannon> jst: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7221746&postcount=15
<deathcannon> that's better
<charlie-tca> thank you.
<jst> deathcannon, thanks.  That's kind of relevant.  I'd just like my computer to switch between "ondemand" and "powersave," but have CPU_THRESHOLD set to "40" whenever it switches back to "ondemand."
<jst> I guess I'll just have to /etc/init.d/ondemand stop; /etc/init.d/ondemand start each time I go from battery to AC.
<deathcannon> jst: this is old but might still be useful, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<deathcannon> jst: basically you just have to turn off the automatic setting
<jst> Hmm, ok.
<jst> Thanks for your help, deathcannon.
<deathcannon> Sure
<slow-motion> n8
<lagrande> I'm trying to temporarily disable DPMS (using this http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_turn_off_XScreenSaver_and_DPMS_while_watching_videos), to no avail
<lagrande> Any ideas? MPlayer seems to handle it fine
<faron> Okay everybody...I would like to mae sure that I am running the latest stable version of my mplayer plugin for Firefox.Can any of you tell me what the easiest way to be sure of that would be ? Help !! {pretty please}
<robinking623> faron: the latest stable version?
<faron> yes
<robinking623> faron: you should see the website of mplayer
<faron> I'm just a bit concerned  about
<faron> looking now
<faron> kinda confusing for a novice comp user
<robinking623> faron: if you wanna really all the latest version of software, you should use arch
<faron> hmmmmmm.well...all the latest {stable} versions anyway {ha ha}
#xubuntu 2010-03-10
<faron> hello everybody hopefully all are well.I need some help...I've just downloaded the new version of Firefox onto my desktop.Now I have some choices to make...righ clicking gives me the options to "open with xarchiver","open with other","extract here" or,"extract to".Anybody ?? Please.Thank you.
<ronnie> Can someone help me get sound on my computer????? I am going insane
<ronnie> Can someone help me get sound on my computer????? I am going insane
<ronnie> Can someone help me get sound on my computer????? I am going insane
<hexdump_> Hi, I'm having a problem with my display.  I'm unable to see my desktop menu
<hexdump_> does anyone know the terminal command to access system config or the command to change my desktop appearance?
<deathcannon> hexdump_: you mean your right-click menu or the panel?
<hexdump_> the toolbar or whatever at the top usually
<hexdump_> applications places system
<hexdump_> or applications and places
<hexdump_> I don't see how it could be a resolution problem, because it was fine not too long ago
<hexdump_> I dunno this is weird
<hexdump_> yeah there is nothing at the top and bottom of my screen
<deathcannon> then just start xfce4-panel from the terminal
<hexdump_> thanks
<hexdump_> hey that worked out just fine thanks again
<deathcannon> hexdump_: has happened to me too ;)
<hexdump_> deathcannon:  any explanation why?
<hexdump_> if it happens again I'll just have to place that command in startup.
<deathcannon> well for me i managed to save my session with the panel closed
<deathcannon> so when it would start up there would be no panel
<hexdump_> oh sorry
<hexdump_> I was gone.
<hexdump_> deathcannon:  yeah when I boot up there is no panel that's what's happening to me.
<dario> qualcuno mi può aiutare con il supporto lingue? ho xubuntu mezzo italiano e mezo inglese :|
<rww> ubottu: it | dario
<ubottu> dario: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dario> sorry :)
<hexdump_> is there a way to only download the gnome-language-selector ?
<Devilsprey99> hey can anyone help me with automounting external usb hardrive with 3 ntfs partitions at boot
<mtrg> i screwed up my xubuntu for unknown reasons
<mtrg> i killed gdm, and attempted to run startfce4 manually from command line
<mtrg> it failed claiming some drivers are missing
<mtrg> i started startxfce4 as root, but worked
<mtrg> i rebooted, and gdm is no longer able to let me in
<mtrg> gdm shows me login screen, i login, stuf load, but again returned to gdm's login screen
<mtrg> for lack of flexiblity, i decided to go Gentoo, and build my own system
<mtrg> what I want is, a CLI login, that starts X11 for me.
<mtrg> the ugly thing about xubuntu, is multiple GUIs start inconsistently
<mtrg> this causes few blinks
<residentgrey> mine keeps giving me hi temp
<residentgrey> it shuts down every time now
<residentgrey> mtrg you know how to set the theme for qt and gtk programs on there?
<residentgrey> <- is noob
<mtrg> xubuntu uses grub2?
<mtrg> does Xubuntu use grub2?
<charlie-tca> yes, mtrg
<Dynetrekk> hi. I have remote access to someone's (non-computer-literate person) xubuntu machine. he claims the machine blacks out immediately after graphical login. does anyone have a clue what the problem might be?
<Dynetrekk> the hard-drive of my troubled computer seems to be full! http://paste.pocoo.org/show/188120/ any general advice? I thought 20GB would be plenty for the system files...
<charlie-tca> Have them boot the recovery menu, and then try the "clean" option to free some space
<Dynetrekk> charlie-tca: you mean apt-get clean? I have ssh to it btw
<Dynetrekk> that cleaned out 200 MB
<charlie-tca> If you are doing it remotely, you don't get the menu
<charlie-tca> You would probably have to do more. check in /var/log and see how big the logs grew. Most can be removed and will automatically rebuild themselves when the system restarts
<charlie-tca> Also, check the /tmp folder
<Dynetrekk> I removed some of the log files, trying to reboot now
<Dynetrekk> the /var/log was 15 GB for a 20 GB / partition
<Dynetrekk> thanks for the help
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<faron> Hello everybody.Hopefully,all are well today.I need some help.I am currently running Xubuntu 8.04LTS & I woould like to install the new Firefox but,at this point I'm just lost as to what to do.I have downloaded the package onto my desktop & that's as far as I've gotten.Is there anybody here who can guide me from this point in the installation process ?
<rww> faron: install this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable , then run a regular update
<faron> okee dokee
<faron> rww can you tell me how to install that ?
<rww> faron: click the "Read about installing" link on that page, scroll down to "On older (pre 9.10) Ubuntu systems" on the page that pops up, follow those instructions
<faron> yes I've actually been there..............
<faron> I got lost on step 1 "visit the ppa's overview page in launchpad" I couldn't find a link to that
<rww> faron: the PPA overview page is the page I linked you to
<faron> hmmmmmm okay then I'll give it another go
<rww> faron: the line you'll end up copying is "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu hardy main" (you don't really need the deb-src line). You could copy that and skip to step 4
<faron> thanks
<rww> and you might need to do "gksudo mousepad" instead of "sudo gedit"
<rww> apart from that, it should be fine
<faron> indeed...I have learned that
<faron> thanks very much
<faron> rww you still there by chance ?
<rww> faron: yup
#xubuntu 2010-03-11
<faron> Hey ! When I open that file to paste to....there's nothing in it &
<faron> it says something like.............
<faron> can't open file to write
<rww> faron: you're doing "gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<faron> sorry I typed a couple of things wrong
<faron> yeah that was 1 of the things I did wrong
<faron> I didn't get the gk par & instaed of etc I typed ect
<faron> oops
<faron> got it now though
<Balsaq> Good evening Xubuntu Team. It is a pleasure to do business with you.
<knome> hey Balsaq, and good 2am to you as well.
<Balsaq> wow you must be awful tired!
<knome> not really :)
<Balsaq> just got off the mountain...long day.
<knome> right :)
<Daniel__> hello
<knome> !hi | Daniel__
<ubottu> Daniel__: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Daniel__> Thanks
<Daniel__> will xubuntu work on a pentium III (666 MHz) and 128 MB RAM?
<Balsaq> yes but right on the border...
<Balsaq> i run it on 512 and it is runs like crazy...FAST.
<Daniel__> i need a distro for this machine
<Balsaq> i see system idle up at 256 when i am working sometimes
<Balsaq> puppy wil run well on 128
<Daniel__> and arch?
<Balsaq> oh yeah
<Daniel__> or flux?
<Balsaq> never looked at that one
<Daniel__> what is better?
<Daniel__> fluxbuntu
<Balsaq> got 2 puppy's here on 400 and a 450 mgz
<Daniel__> or archlinux?
<Balsaq> the pro's really luv arch
<Daniel__> ok, i'm going to try both
<Balsaq> the thing is...xubuntu is the best! i'd add a stick of pc100 256 mb (they are dirt cheap) and run xubuntu.
<Balsaq> seen um for 7 dollars....imagine that
<Daniel__> yes, but in my country, they are difficult to find
<Balsaq> no ebay?
<Daniel__> yes
<Balsaq> thats where i get all my ram
<Balsaq> old ram is dirt cheap onb ebay...
<Daniel__> i will try
<Daniel__> thanks everyone
<Balsaq> thank you for choosing Xubuntu...
<Balsaq> Good morning Xubuntu Channel.
<psycho_oreos> evening Balsaq
<Balsaq> hellp psycho_oreas
<psycho_oreos> o.O
<psycho_oreos> lol
<Balsaq> im still confused how that guys problem just "went away" the other night? xubuntu must of went out on the internet and grabbed a driver ?
<Balsaq> the guy the 9.10 issue
<psycho_oreos> humm dunno which one heh
<Balsaq> the one you suspected as a video issue
<psycho_oreos> ahh he long solved that, don't know if he came back
<psycho_oreos> apparently he said that eventually it loaded up GUI
<Balsaq> i saw it when it was solved but could not determine how it got fixed
<Balsaq> he said it just suddenly worked
<psycho_oreos> I couldn't really understand how or why it would take time and it automagically worked
<psycho_oreos> yeah
<_Techie_> anybody here got any experience with LTSP or PXE bootign liveCD's
<psycho_oreos> he wasn't clear about illegal modes, illegal commands, errors
<_Techie_> failing that does anybody have a PXE boot server i could steal PCElinux from
<_Techie_> PXElinux*
<psycho_oreos> nope
<psycho_oreos> are you looking for working examples I suppose?
<_Techie_> ive seen working examples
<psycho_oreos> no no like the config files of working examples
<_Techie_> no, i got tutorials
<psycho_oreos> ahh :/
<_Techie_> i dont want to have to make PXElinux though
<_Techie_> and if theres someone who has knowledge, i have someone to ask a few questions when it all turns to poop
<_Techie_> http://www.lamebook.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/OhNose.png
<Balsaq> yo _Techie_
<_Techie_> yo bal
<_Techie_> [amsg] goodnight everyone
<v_2e> Hello everyone! I'm still having some trouble trying to boot from Xubuntu 9.10 LiveCD or to install a system from it. After I choose some action from the CD's first menu, I can only see a blank screen with cursor blinking in the upper left corner. I was advised to use "Ctrl+Alt+F2" to switch between the terminals. I have tried to do that, but I still can only see a blank screen with a blinking cursor on every terminal. Also a message "stdin: I/O error" appear
<v_2e> s in the first terminal after few minutes.
<v_2e> What problem could cause such behaviour?
<v_2e> Thanks.
<Myrtti> have you tried running memtest on the system?
<Myrtti> do you already have other operating systems on it and do they have any problems?
<Myrtti> and finally, what video card do you have?
<v_2e> Yes, I have tried running Memtest. It looked like everything was ok.
<v_2e> I don't have any operating system on that PC.
<Myrtti> how long did you run memtest?
<v_2e> Not too long. About few minutes. I know that running all the tests may take much more time, but I didn't pay much attention to memory testing, because I have successfully booted this machine using Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD.
<v_2e> I cannot even tell for sure what a videocard I use there. This isn't my PC, so it wasn't me who bought it. All I can see is that it is an old 16MB AGP card from ASUS.
<v_2e> By the way, this machine has only 196 MB of RAM.
<Myrtti> I'd run memtest for overnight or longer. I/O error points to, in my books, to hardware failure
<v_2e> Myrtti: Maybe, you are right, but why did Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD booted smoothly in such case?
<ablomen> thats hd
<ablomen> or it can also be the hd
<v_2e> Oh, by the way. I have met a similar problem earlier. And both of the problematic machines have VIA KT133 chipset.
<ablomen> i'v had those errors twice, and soon after that the errors the hd died..
<ablomen> third time i changed the hd before hand and the errors stopped
<ablomen> also explains why the livecd worked without a problem
<v_2e> ablomen: I'm not sure about HDD, because I tried tu turn it off and boot from LiveCD. The same results.
<ablomen> oh wait
<ablomen> sorry i misread
<v_2e> ablomen: Xubuntu LiveCD doesn't boot without HDD either.
<v_2e> ablomen: I mean Xubuntu 9.10
<ablomen> it doesnt?
<v_2e> ablomen: It doesn't. And moreover, if I choose to "check CD for errors" from the LiveCD's menu, I get the very same situation.
<ablomen> hmm
<v_2e> ablomen: Yeah, I think so too. :)
<ablomen> that sounds more like the burning of the cd went wrong
<ablomen> or the iso was bad
<v_2e> ablomen: maybe it really souns like that, but it isn't. I have successfully installed a system from this LiveCD on a virtual machine.
<ablomen> hmm ok, i don't know then, maybe someone else has another idea, and yeah i would try what Myrtti said, though make sure you wont need the pc for about 8 hours ;)
<v_2e> ablomen: ok, thanks anyway. Maybe, I'll try to Memtest for several hours. But the only thing disturbs me all the time - that both of the machines which refused to boot from this CD, had VIA KT133 chipset. Isn't this chipset causing such problems?
<ablomen> maybe, i wouldnt know
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Hello, charlie-tca. I have tried "Ctrl+Alt+F2" to switch between the terminals, like you said, but I can see the same blank screen with blinking cursor on every one of them. And an error message "stdin: I/O error" appears every several minutes on the first terminal. What could it be?
<charlie-tca> video card incompatibility
<charlie-tca> or a bug in the image
<v_2e> Hmm... You are the second person saying about video card incompatibility today. :) Maybe, I should check this.
<v_2e> But I also tried Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD. It works fine.
<v_2e> charlie-tca: I don't think there is a bug in the image, since I have successfully installed a system from it on a virtual machine.
<charlie-tca> Not in the image, if it works in a virtual machine. It is video card related
<v_2e> charlie-tca: So, if I understand you right, you are suggesting me to change a videocard and see what happens? I must say, that I experienced the same problem on another PC with another videocard. Or does it change nothing?
<charlie-tca> No, just file a bug against the video card driver
<charlie-tca> Are they the same ? nvidia, ati, intel?
<v_2e> charlie-tca: one of them is NVidia. Another - I don't even know.
<charlie-tca> You can file against xorg, from the machine in whatever does work, using ubuntu-bug xorg
<charlie-tca> and explain that it is a bug in lucid images
<charlie-tca> lspci -vvnn wil give the video card data
<charlie-tca> (and a lot of other hardware information you don't even want)
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Is this a Xorg problem?
<charlie-tca> Think so. xorg controls the video drivers
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Yes, I know about lspci and lshw programs.
<v_2e> charlie-tca: But I think that there is a lot of programs starting before Xorg. And I cannot see even any text boot messages.
<charlie-tca> Have you removed quiet splash from the boot?
<v_2e> charlie-tca: no, I haven't, but the system seems not booting at all. I press "Ctrl+Alt+F2" when a graphical mouse image appears in the centre of the screen, but I can see nothing. No terminals.
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Just a blank screens with blinking cursor on every place where a terminal with a command line prompt should be.
<charlie-tca> Edit the boot line in grub before starting it, and remove quiet and splash. It will then give you the text screens and you might be able to see what is wrong.
<charlie-tca> It could be xsplash or plymouth again
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Is is also a GRUB on LiveCD?
<charlie-tca> no, but if you hit F6, you can still remove the quiet splash
<charlie-tca> (on older images, the latest image doesn't let you
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Oh, and how are those features called in "F6" menu?
<charlie-tca> ESCAPE
<charlie-tca> then you can edit the line on screen by hitting end
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I know. It is not really the easy way to do that.
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Once more, please, because I'm not sure I got it right. I should press "Esc" when in the LiveCD's boot menu?
<charlie-tca> okay. Live cd menu... hit F6, hit ESC, then hit END. Now just remove the quiet splash at the end of the lien
<charlie-tca> s/lien/line
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Hm... not very obvious way... :) But of course I'll try to do that. Thanks for advice!
 * charlie-tca thinks it could be harder to do, if they work at it
<charlie-tca> Heh, if you download a new lucid image, you can't even use F6 no more
<charlie-tca> It took me 8 minutes to get to the install page
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Hmm... And now I'm not sure the image I have lets to use it... I didn't pay much attention to that and now I'm not sure...
<charlie-tca> And, I don't think you would ever get there because of the bug
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Sounds nice. :)
<charlie-tca> lol
<v_2e> charlie-tca: Ok. Anyway, I'll try to do what you said and let's see what happens. Thanks again. I'm offline. Bye.
<charlie-tca> good luck again
<v_2e> charlie-tca: thanks. :)
<subspider> hello everyone
<subspider> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> hello, subspider
<mikubuntu> that has to be you
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<CZPhoenix> that has to be me?
<CZPhoenix> How did you figure it out?
<mikubuntu> hey guys, my friend here, czphoenix, is trying to download ubuntu, but it seems to be downloading as a winzip file.  in three years i've never heard of that happening, can someone comment please?  i trying to bring her from the dark side.
<mikubuntu> cz gave it away
<CZPhoenix> It is a very strange problem, indeed. I have tried on 2 different computers and had the same problem on each.
<CZPhoenix> Right now, I am on the Evil Windoze 7 that I want to bring Back To The Light, but...
<pleia2> CZPhoenix: is windows somehow associating .iso files as zip archives?
<CZPhoenix> amazing. Most people see the CZ and think I am from the Czech republic.. .and currently living in Phoenix, Arizona, neither of which are true.
<CZPhoenix> I think so, Pleia. I think it's decided to default downloads to winzip, which is evil.
<pleia2> yeah, I think you need to look up file associations in windows somewhere (I have no clue where, but it should exist)
<CZPhoenix> I will find it. I am determined.
<pleia2> :)
<CZPhoenix> I just hit the Frustration Limit and took a lunch break. Unfortunately, the Brain Enhancing Fluid is cold. I need to create a new pot.
<mikubuntu> anybody else know why an ubuntu download is showing up as a winzip file instead of an .iso ??  i have never seen the problem before, and couldn't find anything googling
<CZPhoenix> I couldn't find anything googling, either, but I did find masses of documentation on how to test an ISO for integrity.
<mikubuntu> my conspiracy minded theory is that ms is blockg the download intentionally, but thats silly
<charlie-tca> CZPhoenix: have you tried just changing the extension back to .iso?
<mikubuntu> charlie-tca, just rename the file?
<CZPhoenix> Yes, I did, Charlie. The evil being downloaded it as a winzip despite what I demanded,
<charlie-tca> or is it not allowing the download at all?
<charlie-tca> Let it download, then change the extension
<CZPhoenix> It downloads, but it seems to default to a zip file.
<CZPhoenix>  Let me go try that. I must return to the Office and the other computer.
<charlie-tca> then burn it to cd
<mikubuntu> charlie, are you saying to simply rename the file?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> If it downloads it, and gives it a .zip extension, simply change the extension to .iso
<mikubuntu> got it carol?  just rename it to ubuntu.iso and try burning
<mikubuntu> why din't i think of that
<charlie-tca> windows is seeing a compressed file
<CZPhoenix> trying that now
<mikubuntu> k
<charlie-tca> might work, might not work
<CZPhoenix> it's worth a try. CDs are cheap. I don't mind burning a few failures. I'll string them on string in the garden to frighten off rabbits and deer.
<pleia2> that's the spirit! :)
<CZPhoenix> Estimated write time 11 minutes. Sound about corrrect?
<pleia2> depends on the drive, but that would be reasonable
<CZPhoenix> It just got warm enough here so this past weekend, I put in a raised garden bed. Thus, the CDs will have a good home.
<mikubuntu> could be, if theres a setting you should usually set to lower speed
<mikubuntu> but defaut should be ok
<CZPhoenix> I lit some Nag Champa incense to keep the evil away from the burn.
<mikubuntu> i'm gnna run to gas station for smokes (open source of course) call me on the phone if you get done b4 i get back
<CZPhoenix> Copy, boss.
<CZPhoenix> when the burn is done, I am going to close out of chat on this computer (which is the Linux target) and open chat on the other computer.
<mickaela> hi !
<mickaela> hiall #xubuntu
<mickaela> I've installed Windows 7 like I used to have, and I want to Dual Boot XUbuntu with it. I've got 25 gigs of free space set aside for it. I have a few different partitions.
<mickaela> I load up he live disc for Xbuntu, it burned right. I go to install and it claims my hard disc is empty.
<mickaela> please help me !! thanks !
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu, mickaela
<mickaela> 9.10
<mickaela> charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Sorry, distracted by three installs running
<charlie-tca> Only one hard drive?
<CZPhoenix> renaming the zip file to an iso did not work. Failure to boot.
<CZPhoenix> I think my system is cursed.
<charlie-tca> well, Then you have to change the file associations, and I can't help with it
<CZPhoenix> Thank you for your help, though. I will eventually figure this demon out. (and it's pouring down rain right now, not that that matters)
<CZPhoenix> well, I did achieve something. now the laptop won't boot at all. LOL
<mtrg> anyone knows if xubuntu makes it theme public for other distros?
<mtrg> I think it's called Albatros
<charlie-tca> It is called Albatros, and you can find out in #shimmer, which is the developers of the theme
<mtrg> charlie-tca: so it's not xubuntu specific?
<mtrg> Thanks charlie-tca -- great
<fuge> hello
<fuge> the i have a pinnacle pctv pro tv card but it can not find any station
<fuge> as i remember at the previous xubuntu it was working
<fuge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393547/
<charlie-tca> You might have more luck in #mythbuntu
<fuge> thanks
<fuge> one another question
<fuge> is it possible to disable the "bubbles" for examle connecting to wired network, buddy login in pidgin...
<charlie-tca> bubbles?
<charlie-tca> notifications?
<fuge> yes
<charlie-tca> I think the programs are supposed to have an option in preferences for it. There is no easy way to disable them all except remove the app for them.
<fuge> xfce4-notifyd - simple, visually-appealing notification daemon for Xfce ?
<charlie-tca> Is it already installed?
<charlie-tca> I show notify-osd installed here
<fuge> no it is not installed
<fuge> i made only an apt-cache search
<fuge> ii  notify-osd                            0.9.24-0ubuntu1                            daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications
<fuge> great thanks
<FrozenFire[work]> It seems that, over the past day or so, one of my keyboard shortcuts has stopped working, entirely. I had XF86AudioPlay bound to xfterm4.
<FrozenFire[work]> I've had that bound for months now, and it's always worked. Now it doesn't do anything, whatsoever. I checked to see that it was still in the Application Shortcut list, and it is.
<FrozenFire[work]> Any ideas as to why it would suddenly disappear?
<FrozenFire[work]> Or, rather, stop work.
<FrozenFire[work]> working**
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-03-12
<faron> Help !! PLEASE !!!was checking out screensaver preferences on my Xubuntu {8.04 in case} & pressed "preview".Hmmmmmm.Well,that may have been a mistake because now I can't seem to get rid of it.I 've used the ol' "alt-tab" to be able to pull up this window so's I could talk to you's all.I can't even go to my desktop the way this is.Not even by clicking on the "hide wins & show desk" button on panel.Anybody ??
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Is anyone using XFCE for VNC, server-side?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Is it ok?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I guess, since Gnome is...
<[BG]ZloboMiR> And how can I remove Gnome and KDE
<[BG]ZloboMiR> It is a big * on the mashine now
<[BG]ZloboMiR> There was some link
<[BG]ZloboMiR> With a sudo... string
<[BG]ZloboMiR> removing all
<[BG]ZloboMiR> * machine
<rww> ubottu: purexfce | [BG]ZloboMiR
<ubottu> [BG]ZloboMiR: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 10x!
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !xfcevnc
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !xfce vnc
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<_Techie_> freeNX is twitchy, difficult to set up comared to otehr alternatives
<[BG]ZloboMiR> OK, gime alternatives pls :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Or there are in Sinaptycs?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> My ystem is accessed in LAN
<_Techie_> okay
<_Techie_> quick questions
<[BG]ZloboMiR> No security risks
<_Techie_> is sound required?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> However, removing gnome and KDE killed mysql
<[BG]ZloboMiR> no, no sound
<_Techie_> and you dont mind a non perfect picture quality?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I was using vino afaicr
<[BG]ZloboMiR> well, perfect is preferred
<_Techie_> hrmm
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I have the speed to afford it
<_Techie_> =)
<_Techie_> you mentioned removing gnome and KDE
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yes, first it was Ubuntu install
<_Techie_> is this on client or server?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Then I put KDE on it pecause of some radio server
<[BG]ZloboMiR> But VNC was buggy
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Server
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I am using it with GUI for convenience
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Still not a console maniac
<_Techie_> so do you currently have a desktop environment installed?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yes, I have Xfce
<_Techie_> cool
<_Techie_> final question
<_Techie_> do you actually want to control a current session, or a virtual session
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Since VNC on KDE went bad, and system was badly s*rewed I tried the last option
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I think it is current session
<_Techie_> !x11vnc
<_Techie_> =(
<_Techie_> oh well, ill grab you a link
<[BG]ZloboMiR> i. e. I am entering as the same user as the logged one
<[BG]ZloboMiR> right?
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> thats current session
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !x11vnc
<_Techie_> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<_Techie_> it shoudl also be in the repositories
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Thanks
<[BG]ZloboMiR> It should also be in the default install :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> There are things to learn from winboze ;)
<_Techie_> get someone to whipe you up a quick looping bash scritp to start it
<_Techie_> whip*
<[BG]ZloboMiR>  #!bin/sh
<[BG]ZloboMiR> me not so bad :P
<_Techie_> cool
<_Techie_> you should be fine then
<[BG]ZloboMiR> will see: >
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Thanks again
<_Techie_> no problem
<_Techie_> just give us a yell if you run into trouble
<[BG]ZloboMiR> okie
<[BG]ZloboMiR> apt-get installed it
<_Techie_> sweet
<[BG]ZloboMiR> http://imthi.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-904-remote-desktop-using-vncserver-without-monitor.php
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Ubuntu comes with remote desktop manager.
<[BG]ZloboMiR> what is the package in ubuntu?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> this was mine
<[BG]ZloboMiR> And this is the reason I can't remember the name
<[BG]ZloboMiR> was included
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Only 2 monitors in tray and saying"Another user is controlling your desktop"
<_Techie_> im currently elsewhere, experimenting with various things
<[BG]ZloboMiR> ok
<[BG]ZloboMiR> be careful
<rww> [BG]ZloboMiR: vinagre or vino or something
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I have vino
<[BG]ZloboMiR> but not in menus
<[BG]ZloboMiR> can't start in terminal
<[BG]ZloboMiR> checking vinagre now
<[BG]ZloboMiR> no, vinagre is the viewer
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !remotedesktop
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !remote desktop
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !doh
<mansas> hi all #xubuntu~
<mansas> I've installed Windows 7 like I used to have, and I want to Dual Boot XUbuntu with it. I've got 25 gigs of free space set aside for it. I have a few different partitions.
<mansas> I load up he live disc for Xbuntu, it burned right. I go to install and it claims my hard disc is empty.
<mansas> Please help me out.
<mansas> version 9.10
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Code!
<Balsaq> _Techie_!!!!
<mansas> good morning Balsaq !
<_Techie_> heya balsaq
<Balsaq> howdy mansas...
<_Techie_> oh mansas your in #xubuntu, i thought you were in #edubuntu
<_Techie_> in that case, whats your problem?
<Balsaq> its a grub issue
<Balsaq> he/she want w7 beside buntu
<_Techie_> before entering the partitioner make sure you do not select use entire disc
<_Techie_> also have you thought about doing a wubi install
<mansas> thanks
<_Techie_> does anyone know if X fails to start when a screen is not attatched on Xubuntu 9.10?
<_Techie_> surely somebody must know the answer to such a simple question
<Balsaq> ru messin with a mac?
<_Techie_> no
<Balsaq> how would you know if a screen is not attached
<Balsaq> i am lost
<Balsaq> but them again i am new to linix/buntu all of it
<_Techie_> my last experience with this issue returned the same outcome as this first post
<_Techie_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159192
<Balsaq> i always google this stuff...when i have no clue...seems to be a bug
<_Techie_> i might just have to buy some 75ohm resistors
<Balsaq> welcome back faron...
<deathcannon> can someone reminds me where xsplash resides?
<dahaic> hi guys, some of you probably use lucid already. is it possible to not see list of users in the login screen? I would like to have just simple behavior of -9.04
<rww> dahaic: Lucid support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<dahaic> I ask here, because I remember uproar caused by change in this particular feature particulary on Xubuntu when karmic released, but whatever
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Me again
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Not much luck with xfce vnc
<[BG]ZloboMiR> How can I install the default ubuntu remote desktop?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Is it vino?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I have it, how to start it
<_Techie_> im going to head to bed now, if your still arounf ZloboMiR ill be on sometime tomorrow
<dahaic> [BG]ZloboMiR: well, I am using rdesktop without problems...
<_Techie_> [BG]ZloboMiR, if you installled x11vnc you can start it with the command x11vnc from command line, i think its "x11vnx :0"
<_Techie_> i know its not vino, but its something
<_Techie_> anyway, goodnight
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Night...
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yes, tried x11, not good
<[BG]ZloboMiR> checking rdesktop
<[BG]ZloboMiR> http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/remote-desktop-vnc-access-on-xubuntu-xfce-810
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Is there smo to update ubottu?
<zlobi_> anyway, thanks and bye :)
<zlobi_> Above works on 9.10
<hexdump_> is anyon familiar with dyndns?
<hexdump_> I tried in there
<hexdump_> I tried going to #DNS everybody is busy or gone or something
<sismos> helow #xubuntu , ! Xubuntu, or is there a better alternative?
<sismos> Just recently I upgraded from xubuntu something to xubuntu 9.10. The upgrade process has screwed up my system, and I can't log in anymore. Point is I need to re-install it anyways, as I am switching hard drives. I was wondering if anyone knew a good distribution to use. Here what I use my linux box for:
<sismos> # Internet browsing
<sismos> # Office work/word processing (includes PowerPoint presentation)
<sismos> # YouTube videos
<sismos> # Music (I have a Zune)
<sismos> Any suggestions on a good distro.? I need something that is light, something that runs fast on a mediocre system. thankssssssss !
<charlie-tca> You really going to ask in Xubuntu if there is something better than Xubuntu ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> sismos, The best distro is Xubuntu of course! :-)
<charlie-tca> I highly recommend XUBUNTU, myself, especially when asked in this channel
<Sachse_Siechtum> fire fox or midori for internet
<Sachse_Siechtum> open office or Gnu office for office needs
<charlie-tca> Abiword for word-processing
<Sachse_Siechtum> second that
<charlie-tca> exaile or listen for music
<Sachse_Siechtum> or rythmbox
<Sachse_Siechtum> and xubuntu is good gor mediocre systems
<Sachse_Siechtum> for
<charlie-tca> Of course, one should install it from a Xubuntu cd
<Sachse_Siechtum> and the women love it, too! When in a club, just tell the girl you're using Xubuntu and its good game *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> ;-)
 * charlie-tca nods in agreement
<charlie-tca> sismos: Do you have a real question?
<charlie-tca> sismos: Thanks for helping the day easier, a joke now and then is really good
<sismos> jajj
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I gotta use that line though..
<Sachse_Siechtum> which reminds me off this story...
<Sachse_Siechtum> of
<Sachse_Siechtum> "boy uses a candy vending machine. He got lucky and got 2 chocolate bars instead of one."
<Sachse_Siechtum> boy utters: "Ownd!"
<Sachse_Siechtum> girl stand behind him heard him and says: "Buguser!"
<Sachse_Siechtum> they got together *lol*
<faron>  Hello everybody.Hopefully all are well today.Firefox keeps shutting down everytime I attempt to load a certain webpage.Is there any way at all to stop this ? The page I am trying to load,is an instructional page from within this page...   http://www.blogjer.com/2009/03/02/this-firefox-tweak-release-memory-when-minimized/      The actual page that I am trying to load comes from a link {the word "tip"} from that page.ANY advice ?
<pleia2> faron: if you run firefox from a terminal and repeat the steps to create this crash there is a chance it'll give you some kind of output when it crashes as to why
<pleia2> in the terminal
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello, slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi charlie-tca
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-03-13
<nicofs> Good evening! Can anyone help me with controlling/changing my CPU speed?
<nicofs> anyone?
<residentgrey> ?
<nicofs> Can you help with CPU scaling?
<residentgrey> like?
<residentgrey> i can't but the more you say the more chance someone is going to answer
<nicofs> set it to powersave, or full performance
<residentgrey> find a utility for that?
<nicofs> like the panel utility that is available in ubuntu
<residentgrey> something for the right cpu
<residentgrey> amd etc
<residentgrey> dunno never dealt with it
<residentgrey> there's a docklet thing that dealt with it i think
<residentgrey> disk performance
<nicofs> well, otherwise my fan is just too loud...
<residentgrey> xubuntu-goodies look that one up
<residentgrey> there must be utilities from the manufacturer for that
<residentgrey> im a noob
<nicofs> im quite shure there are manufacturer tools... for windows...
<knome> gnome-power-manager
<knome> nicofs, ^
 * residentgrey really is newb see?
<knome> residentgrey, everybody has to start somewhere.
<residentgrey> 0 or 1
<residentgrey> huhu
<nicofs> but why does it have to be gnome? won't that be a problem under Xface?
<nicofs> Is there nothing... native?
<nicofs> or doesn't that matteR?
<knome> nicofs, there is an xfce power manager, but it's not as good as the gnome one. it doesn't really matter which one you use.
<knome> nicofs, and it's definitely not a problem. :)
<nicofs> well the xface power manager hardly gives me any options...
<nicofs> amazing... the gnome manager means 11MB of disk space just to adjust the CPU speed...
<nicofs> ok... installed it. but how do i integrate it?
<nicofs> ok, integrated gnome-power-manager. it's useless.
<nicofs> i can only tell it to dim the display or hibernate after being idle for x hours... i need an application to say my CPU (and that damn fan) to slow down.
<nicofs> just liki in windows. right click battery icon, click "Save Energy" and fan goes silent.
<knome> nicofs, i suppose you could also try to add the governor plugin into xfce panel
<nicofs> ok. how do i do that?
<residentgrey> what processer
<residentgrey> search for the word in the package manager
<nicofs> I've got an AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual Core processor TL-66 2.3GHz
<nicofs> (which has no understanding of the word silence)
<residentgrey> you find a utility from their site for that?
<knome> nicofs, right click the panel, add new item and select governor plugin from the list and click add.
<nicofs> just installed that governor thing... i guess that's just what i was looking for. why doesn't that come with xubuntu by default?
<knome> nicofs, installed means what?
<knome> anyway, not all of our users need the plugin. remind you xubuntu works also with not-that-fast pc's which definitely need all their cpu power to run stuff.
<residentgrey> knome are you familiar with fluxbox or blackbox/
<knome> residentgrey, i've ran fluxbox for some weeks. how so?
<residentgrey> how do I get it to actually run
<residentgrey> it's not smth for the panel
<residentgrey> hold on ima check if there's a man
<knome> residentgrey, you have to choose a session from the login manager
<residentgrey> OH
<nicofs> might be, but i think that it doesn't need to be active. just an option. and i do think that being able to change cpu frequency is of importance.
<knome> nicofs, by installing do you mean you added it to the panel or did you have to install it in the repositories?
<nicofs> install and then add
<nicofs> and i think the xubuntu distribution wouldn't suffer from the additional 11kB
<residentgrey> compare it to equal windows before ram comments lol
<knome> nicofs, anyway, did that solve your problem?
<nicofs>  just this thougt: why is the weather update panel applet included. if that is important enough that surely controlling the PCs energy consumption is... well maybe im just getting too much into it. anyway: yes my problem is solved - thanks to all ;-) now i can sleep...
<knome> nicofs, what comes to including/not including... as you probably understand, there's hundreds and again hundreds pieces of software somebody would want us to include
<knome> nicofs, so it's better to keep it at somewhat really near the minimum, which also makes the inital D/L quicker...
<nicofs> i can unserstand that... but i think energy settings are one of the most basic things. an 11kB... come on...
<knome> nicofs, if you want to, please feel free to send a mail to our developers mailing list. i can make sure the thing is considered. :)
<nicofs> and a look in the "games" section reveals 16 games installed by default...
<knome> nicofs, yeah. if we didn't include any games, i think we'd see more people being mad at us than not including the governoe plugin
<knome> nicofs, just my opinion/gut feeling
<nicofs> well, as long as i am free to remove the games and add the tool... it's fine. it just doesn't make sense...
<knome> nicofs, heh, yeah. there are things that do not make sense. and you are definitely free to install and remove whatever you want :) have fun running xubuntu btw :)
<nicofs> thx... and gn8
<knome> night :)
<__Techie__> i only just got here, but that looked like an interesting conversation
<knome> i'm here for the next ten minutes or so.
<knome> (if you want to ask/discuss something)
<residentgrey> knome what in the xubuntu setup that if not existent would break the system?
<residentgrey> just being forewarned lol
<knome> residentgrey, umh, many things can lead to that. the basic rule would be; don't remove it if you don't know what removing it does for your system.
<knome> residentgrey, you pretty much can rip off any applications without seeing any difference
<residentgrey> sweet how do I set the file manager to be something other than thunar?
<residentgrey> another would be a good suggestion
<knome> residentgrey, i'm interested why you'd want to change to something else than thunar?
<residentgrey> nautilus can see my old partitions
<residentgrey> thunar can't
<knome> residentgrey, are they ext3 or something else? you can mount them so you see them, so you don't need to change file manager
<residentgrey> ext3
<residentgrey> ?
<residentgrey> oh
<residentgrey> ntfs
<knome> !ntfs
<knome> ubottu, hello?
<_Techie_> hes there
<residentgrey> gigolo is your friend
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Techie_> there we go
<residentgrey> oh that is already installed
<knome> residentgrey, see the link there :)
<residentgrey> got 3g
<knome> residentgrey, do you have something in /media ?
<residentgrey> maybe
<residentgrey> I only had xubuntu for a week and am just now really messing with it
<knome> okay, check out if you can see the old partitions mounted in /media
<residentgrey> nifty
<knome> they are there?
<residentgrey> yes
<knome> great. you can then create shortcuts to them
<knome> residentgrey, do you need help with that?
<residentgrey> is there a way to change the behaviour of the file manager?
<residentgrey> like not having to triple click?
<knome> behaviour in which way?
<knome> residentgrey, you shouldn't need to triple click
<residentgrey> adding context menu option
<residentgrey> etc
<residentgrey> 'reshacking' even :D
<knome> sorry, i don't know what you mean
<residentgrey> just modding the programs in a weird wa
<residentgrey> way
<residentgrey> like changing resource files
<knome> hmm, okay
<residentgrey> but that all doesn't matter compared to the lack of wifi
<antonio_> italia??
<knome> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<knome> residentgrey, sorry, but i pretty much have to sleep now, it's 3am
<residentgrey> lol ok
<residentgrey> nite
<residentgrey> i need to get food soon
<knome> residentgrey, i hope someone else can help you with the wifi
<residentgrey> est here
<residentgrey> well gonna be edt
<knome> residentgrey, especially if it worked with ubuntu, it WILL work on xubuntu
<residentgrey> we'll see
<knome> yup. i'll be back tomorrow whatsoever, so... :)
<knome> have a good day and enjoy xubuntu
<residentgrey> cool beans
<residentgrey> i'll try lol
<residentgrey> the 500m extra ram matters
<_Techie_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pteague> hmm...  what does B stand for in apt output?
<pteague> iBA libxine1-ffmpeg
<pteague> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<_Techie_> anyone had trouble with installs on a dell dimension 2400?
<_Techie_> howcome i dont seem to have a /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Kernal.
<_Techie_> morning bal
<fuge> hello
<bazhang> hi
<_Techie_> 'ola amigo
<fuge> in the current version of ubuntu my tv tuner card can not find any station
<fuge> xub
<fuge> now i realised that i have the previous installed too and i booted
<_Techie_> im sorry, tv tuners arent my area of expertise, anyone else care to help out?
<fuge> now i can use the tvtuner without setting anything
<fuge> what can cause this, the kernel?
<hatake_kakashi> don't have knowledge in that area too I'm afraid.. there maybe some useful info in dmesg
<fuge> :) ok im on it :)
<hatake_kakashi> I think its probably a driver issue
<fuge> yes i read that maybe it is not recognised well
<fuge> i tried in the current to remove the module and reload with new parameters but i did not find the solution
<hatake_kakashi> so presumably the driver gets loaded ok but it doesn't show any information in the dmesg?
<fuge> yesterday i posted some output to the paste.ubuntu but i dont remember the number
<hatake_kakashi> post it again :)
<fuge> is this channel logged?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<fuge> thanks
<fuge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393547/
<fuge> it is the current
<fuge> 9.10
<hatake_kakashi> so when you booted to your previous setup, 9.04 I presume it works ok?
<hatake_kakashi> and you didn't make any adjustments to the antenna I suppose or anything like that?
<fuge> yes this is correct
<fuge> in 9.04 it works fine, the tvtuner can find stations
<hatake_kakashi> could this be an upgrade or clean install?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Guys, is Compiz easy to install & set up on 9.10? Gonna install it on my brother's laptop...
 * Psilocybin_Elf will be right back, making tea.
<fuge> hatake_kakashi, 9.04 and the 9.10 are both clean installs on different disks
<_Techie_> Psilocybin_Elf, compiz comes installed by default on ubuntu, as long as your graphics card can support it you can enable it
<hatake_kakashi> fuge, ahh so its dualboot, hmm I'd try recompiling the driver, if that option is available or download a newer driver binary blob
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Psilocybin_Elf> So you'd recommend Ubuntu instead then?
<fuge> hatake_kakashi, the tuner driver? bttv?
<hatake_kakashi> failing all that I suppose 9.10 is probably problematic on its own :) I'm still on 9.04 fyi
<hatake_kakashi> fuge, yeah pretty much
<fuge> ok
<Psilocybin_Elf> It's just that Ubuntu uses Pulse Audio
<Psilocybin_Elf> Xubuntu doesn't
<hatake_kakashi> Psilocybin_Elf, Xubuntu is no different
<hatake_kakashi> 9.04 does also have pulseaudio.. in fact if anything is different between xubuntu and ubuntu is just the xorg frontend
<Psilocybin_Elf> I prefer Xfce
<Psilocybin_Elf> Not a fan of Gnome or KDE
<fuge> hatake_kakashi, it helps anything to detect the problem if i try get outputs from 9.04 like i pasted from 9.10?
<hatake_kakashi> pulseaudio is a daemon running in the background and pretty much relies on console so if ubuntu would have it, xubuntu/kubuntu, etc would most likely have it
<_Techie_> Psilocybin_Elf, http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<Psilocybin_Elf> Thanx :-)
<_Techie_> Psilocybin_Elf, its a bit old but it should help
<hatake_kakashi> fuge, well I dunno, I'd first give my suggestion a go before pasting output from 9.04.. but like I said previously I don't really have knowledge in tv tuner cards
<fuge> ok
<fuge> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> np
<Psilocybin_Elf> Thanx for that link, I will be using that for reference :-)
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hopefully it will work in 9.10
<Psilocybin_Elf> Cheers
<tigerman> hi guys
<tigerman> I just installed xubunto on my desktop. i seem to have left the swap partition very low at 7mb. is there a way to resize it now?
<eXpl0i7> tigerman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<eXpl0i7> go down and se how to create swap partition
<_Techie_> !gparted tigerman
<eXpl0i7> see
<_Techie_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<_Techie_> use that to shrink one of your partitions and increase your swap partition
<tigerman> may i ask what is the ideal size of swap partition?
<eXpl0i7> how much ram mem you have?
<tigerman> 248
<_Techie_> double your ram size is a general guideline
<tigerman> but my HD is huge
<tigerman> ok great.
<tigerman> ths alot
<_Techie_> np
<eXpl0i7> create 1gb of swap
<tigerman> hm. do i need a cd for that?
<eXpl0i7> no
<tigerman> the feature is built-in?
<eXpl0i7> tigerman go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<_Techie_> there should be gparted in one of the menu's
<_Techie_> it will probably be under a different name though
<tigerman> ok. i will try it.
<tigerman> one more thing guys. am not sure how to get my display adapter driver installed.
<tigerman> im not really sure what's the adapter model
<eXpl0i7> go to applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<tigerman> yeah it says nothing there
<eXpl0i7> you have ati card?
<tigerman> am not really sure. it's kinda old desktop
<tigerman> the motherboard is Asus
<tigerman> it's built-in the MB
<_Techie_> it will most likely be intel or SiS
<eXpl0i7> yes
<_Techie_> pastebig the output of lspci | grep VGA
<tigerman> so what's the best way to fix my display?
<_Techie_> pastebin*
<tigerman> oh. im not running linux now. i will on it soon and get back to u
<eXpl0i7> lol
<tigerman> ah? whats so funny
<tigerman> actully it's my first linux-day ever. so pardon me!
<tigerman> am trying my best
<_Techie_> your doing well tigerman, most people give up before even thinking about coming here
<_Techie_> well, ive been on for long enough tonight, its 1:06am, ill be on tomorrow hopefully     -     peace out from New Zealand
<knome> _Techie_, night ;)
<_Techie_> katcha tomorrow knome
<knome> yup
<nicofs> Hello everyone! Is there anyone who can help me scaling my CPU speed? I've already tried Kpowersave (or something like that) and am currently using Governor - but they only work to a certain extent: they manage to set my processor into the 3 speeds supported. Here is my problem: that does not change the fan's speed: it has 3 modes as well (judging by sound:) Hurricane - Storm - Breeze. Uner windows vista and 7 in the powersave mode the fan 
<nicofs> Hello everyone! Is there anyone who can help me scaling my CPU speed? I've already tried Kpowersave (or something like that) and am currently using Governor - but they only work to a certain extent: they manage to set my processor into the 3 speeds supported. Here is my problem: that does not change the fan's speed: it has 3 modes as well (judging by sound: ) Hurricane - Storm - Breeze. Uner windows vista and 7 in the powersave mode the fan
<Lupus-SLE> Good afternoon (GMT) to you gentlemen - I've been here before with this issue and ultimately had no success. I've got a rather old PC I'm building for a friend, an old SiS chipset, one of the early AMD Athlon CPUs. Basicly it won't halt. On shutdown it will run all the shutdown procedures and everything but leaves one message at the end that says "System Halted" but the machine doesn't power off. I've tried adding
<Lupus-SLE> acpi=force and lapic options to the boot options in GRUB.
<Lupus-SLE> Really unsure where to go from here, I've heard of several shutdown related bugs in the 2.6 kernel.
<abhifx_> -2.6.31-14                                                - Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.31
<abhifx_> <abhifx_> i still dont understand
<abhifx_> <Lazy^> and you booted with right kernel ? =)
<abhifx_> <abhifx_> yes
<abhifx_> <Lazy^> since usually you have all the kernels on grub-menu
<abhifx_> <Lazy^> which you have installed
<abhifx_> <Lazy^> so u did choose the right kernel
<abhifx_> <abhifx_> it only shows one kernel
<knome> !pastebin | abhifx_
<ubottu> abhifx_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhifx_> <Lazy^> can you paste the error for me
<abhifx_> <abhifx_> i cant paste the error, cuz i will have to kill my xserevr
<abhifx_> <Lazy^> and it's the one which you are using
<abhifx_> <abhifx_> yes
<abhifx_> <Lazy^> can you write it :)
<abhifx_> <abhifx_> i dont remeber it much... but it did said something like wrong kernel
<abhifx_> <abhifx_> cant i somehow delete the modifications the wrong driver did with my kernel?
<abhifx_> knome, sorry, wrong paste command
<knome> abhifx_, okay, please be careful in the future
<abhifx_> i am having problem with nvidia drivers, can someone help me?
<knome> i need to go in a few minutes, hope someone can
<knome> good luck, and remember you can also search the forums :)
<abhifx_> knome, i did, for for no use. i hope someone will listen
<knome> we will. i have to go now, sorry.
<abhifx_> knome, np
<abhifx_> :)
<abhifx_> can someone help me plzzzz
<hexdump> I all I'm having major problems setting up dyndns for my site, if anyone has used it please help if you can.  thanks
<calabero> goodbye!
<Psilocybin_Elf> Can anyone help? >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428936
<Lupus-SLE> Psilocybin_Elf: I'm a bit confused, what are you trying to do?
<Psilocybin_Elf> I dunno if this is the right place to ask but...
<Psilocybin_Elf> I have a USB Audio Capture device
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'm trying to use in Xubuntu
<Psilocybin_Elf> EzCAP USB Audio
<Lupus-SLE> You mean a microphone or something?
<Psilocybin_Elf> It's USB thou
<Psilocybin_Elf> not phono
<Lupus-SLE> What exactly is it capturing?
<Lupus-SLE> I'm just a bit confused by what you're doing
<Psilocybin_Elf> Jack, i think
<Psilocybin_Elf> red/white cables
<Psilocybin_Elf> from my mixer
<Psilocybin_Elf> to USB
<Lupus-SLE> Right
<Lupus-SLE> So it's some sort of stereo audio source?
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Psilocybin_Elf> It detects it ok
<Psilocybin_Elf> But I was just wondering how to set it to capture audio in ALSA
<Psilocybin_Elf> So i can use it with Audacity
<Lupus-SLE> I believe if you use alsa-mixer
<Lupus-SLE> Or if you use the volume utility - select the source and there should be a ticky box for inputs to select source
<Lupus-SLE> Isn't there?
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'll have a look
<Psilocybin_Elf> Done
<Psilocybin_Elf> I'll give it a go & report bk
<Lupus-SLE> In the meantime...
<Lupus-SLE> Hello fellow people! Are we all having a lovely time? I've got an issue with an old PC I'm putting together with Xubuntu Karmic - it doesn't shut down. Last message it gives me when I try is "System Halted." but the power doesn't actually turn off. I thought this was an ACPI issue was was told previously to add acpi=force and lapic to the boot options but this has unfortunatly not fixed the issue. I'm really unsure
<Lupus-SLE>  about what could be causing it - any suggestions would be welcome - ANY!
<charlie-tca> bios upgrade for the motherboard?
<Lupus-SLE> I'm considering it but I can't for the life of me find information about the make of the motherboard
<Lupus-SLE> If I may direct you to a thread I posted about the issue, there's some pastes and stuff I've done in here
<Lupus-SLE> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/161367-xubuntu-not-powering-off-shutdown.html
<charlie-tca> Look the board itself over good. There should be something on it - even like LQ??? which id's it through google
<charlie-tca> I just tossed about 10 boards that were quite old.
<Sachse_Siechtum> whats the command for the hardware list?
<charlie-tca> lspci ?
<charlie-tca> lshw
<charlie-tca> one of those
<Sachse_Siechtum> thanks
<Sachse_Siechtum> friend is here...got some problems with his lan card
<Sachse_Siechtum> xubuntu doesnt recognize it
<Psilocybin_Elf> RE: USB Audio
<Psilocybin_Elf> It's still not working
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: does it show up in hardware?
<Psilocybin_Elf> I have USB PnP Audio Device as default
<Sachse_Siechtum> thats what I'm looking after now
<charlie-tca> laptop wireless?
<charlie-tca> Psilocybin_Elf: you might have to google the device to see if anyone has installed in linux at all?
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hey guys, iv sorted it now thanx :-D all working
<Psilocybin_Elf> Had to set it's preferences in Audacity
 * Psilocybin_Elf is a happy bunny!
<Sachse_Siechtum> how do I cativate my Wlan=
<Sachse_Siechtum> ?
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charlie-tca> is everything I know about it
<tigerman> hi,,
<tigerman> am trying to resize my partitions using gparted. but it that it couldnt find package gparted
<Besogon> install it. What is the problem?
<tigerman> isnt already built in?
<Besogon> I thought you were working in installed xubuntu. Are you in LiveCD?
<tigerman> yes iam
<tigerman> installed
<tigerman> i dont have any cds
<Besogon> ok. You see gparted it's just a program which don't bulit in in Ubuntu (don't say about xubuntu)
<tigerman> am using xubuntu
<knome> tigerman, 'sudo apt-get install gparted' should install gparted. no, it's not by default in xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Then you need to install gparted
<tigerman> do i need to be connected to internet to do that?
<Besogon> Yes you need it. May be command "sudo apt-get install gparted " will help.
<tigerman> oh. i dont have internet on my linux machine at the moment
<tigerman> actully my system keeps hanging.. on start up
<Besogon> At the other hand if you have got any boot xbuntu/ubuntu thing (boot flash) you can use it to run gparted which bulit in there
<tigerman> yes i have the usb that i used to install the system
<knome> Besogon, to be exact, that's not gparted, it's just a partition editor.
<tigerman> could u pls guide me how to do it using the usb
<Besogon> knome, if I were tigerman  I would use "sfdisk" insted of gparted
<tigerman> i just want to resize my swap partiton to make it larger
<knome> Besogon, it's just a matter of choice/taste. :)
<Besogon> Just stick it in you netbook (if it's netbook indeed). (and don't forget to point out first boot devise to be USB in your BIOS)
<tigerman> desktop
<Besogon> no metter
<tigerman> yes. then
<tigerman> am doing it as we speak
<Besogon> I had a problem with boot through usb when I installed ubuntu on my netbook. Main problem was in my "hooked  hands", because I couldn't make right usb-boot device. :) It was my first experience with comand "dd"
<tigerman> now i got 4 options
<tigerman> which do i choose?
<tigerman> ubuntu, recovery, memory test, memory test serial console
<Besogon> what options do you have? (I'm not a fortune teller)
<tigerman> hmm
<Besogon> strange. Do you determine that it's boot menu from USBsticker?
<tigerman> i suppose, i did the same setting as when i install it first time
<tigerman> oh
<tigerman> seems something was wrong
<tigerman> i got it now
<tigerman> now i have 3 options on a gray screen 1. default 2. help 3. oem=OEM install
<Besogon> OK. You have got installed ubuntu on your hard drive. now you in (may be still in) grub boot menu. then chose "ubuntu item"
<tigerman> huh?
<tigerman> am at UNetbootin screen now
<Besogon> I don't know what you do. ))) When you boot from the usb you should see menu for choose language. Did you see it?
<tigerman> no
<Besogon> After it you should choose  firs from top menu in the list
<Besogon> Let me show you.
<tigerman> yes pls
<Besogon> http://gdisauro.com/2008/05/xubuntu-hardy-installation/
<Besogon> look at pictures
<Besogon> there are many screenshots form any linux too. http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Ubuntu%2010.04%20Alpha%203
<tigerman> i dont know why am not getting those photos
<tigerman> any other options for me?
<tigerman> i manged to boot up from the usb and now am at desktop screen (via usb)
<Besogon> Are you sure that you have booted from USB?
<tigerman> yes. i can see the icon 'install xubuntu' which i used last time
<charlie-tca> Download a desktop image and put it on usb or cd-r
<tigerman> darn it, why it always hang suddnly
<Besogon> You have downloaded desktop image. ok. Then you chould check if the image is correct downloaded. (check md5)
<Besogon> Some people had problem with their installation when they didn't check md5. (last summer I speack with one of them)
<tigerman> where do i type check md5?
<Besogon> do you have total commander?
<Besogon> in Windows
<Besogon> Except of the image you have to download md5 file for one
<cod-almighty> hi there, looking to cycle workspaces in xubuntu with mousewheel (i.e. ctrl+roll-forward). Can anyone point me to some info on this?
<charlie-tca> Version?
<cod-almighty> 9.10
<cod-almighty> tried looking in the keyboard bindings but this seems to only work for apps
<charlie-tca> Applciations -> Settings -> Window Manager Tweaks -> Workspaces tab,
<Besogon> tigerman, if you haven't Total commander don't install it (look for suitable program in goole (make request "md5 check windows"))
<cod-almighty> thanks a lot charlie-tca, never thought to look in there.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<cod-almighty> any way to do this without having to have the desktop visible?
<cod-almighty> i know I can use ctrl+alt+left/right, but looking for something like ctrl+alt+wheel
<charlie-tca> I don't understand. the desktop is where you work in the gui
<charlie-tca> Create a shortcut in keyboard?
<cod-almighty> I'm looking to have my apps run on separate workspaces in fullscreen
<charlie-tca> Use Ctrl+F? to switch instead?
<Besogon> tigerman, md5 files you can find there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/release/
<cod-almighty> that'll work, can change with one hand now, thanks again.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<tontsa_> can someone help me install xfce themes, i have tried /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/xfwm4/ and ~/.themes/ with no success, xfwm4 themes dont work.. :/
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tontsa_> but i mean, they dont work
<charlie-tca> !xfce-themes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<tontsa_> it wont work that way..
<charlie-tca> You tried ~/.themes ?
<tontsa_> yes
<tontsa_> i put extracted file in there
<tontsa_> and it wont work
<KitsuneDrag0n> anyone know a reason for a person who tries to log in and it crashes back to the log in screen and it keeps happening until you restart the computer??
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> After the restart, does it do it some more?
<tontsa_> so, there is no way for themes to work on my pc?
<KitsuneDrag0n> no you can log in then but after your logged in and you restart it has the same problem
<charlie-tca> Try removing xsplash
<tontsa_> okay... i got it to work, seems that the file i downloaded wasnt a theme at all!
<tontsa_> i tried a different file and it worked fine!
<tontsa_> :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello, what is the name for search files and folders in terminal, so that I can run it as su ?
<eXpl0i7> catfish
<[BG]ZloboMiR> thanks
<Sachse_Siechtum> problem solved
<Sachse_Siechtum> friends lan was working :)
<charlie-tca> and you fixed it, right.
<charlie-tca> Good job, Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> well no
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just plugged the lan cable in and his Xubuntu recognized the network
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Nice and easy, then
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think there has been a patch to his problem..
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<charlie-tca> We have a patch to plug in the cable?
<Sachse_Siechtum> the thing is...he already had .20 in his grub and I just have version .19
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, I dunno *g+
<charlie-tca> we are only running grub2 version 1.98 in lucid
<charlie-tca> He upgraded it somehow
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah well I have karmic
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Sorry, catfish is not enough, I mean the equivalent of Accessories >> Search for files...
<[BG]ZloboMiR> * grub is upgrading, why somehow?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Via the package management
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> for the search?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> charlie-tca, 9.10
<[BG]ZloboMiR> i. e. it was Ubuntu and I put the xfce over
<charlie-tca> Don't have Accessories -> Search for files in Xubuntu. You have Ubuntu installed?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I have
<charlie-tca> go to /usr/share/applications and look for the exact name. Read the file in mousepad and find the exec= line. It uses whatever is after the "="
<charlie-tca> Oh, you could read it in gedit, too.
<charlie-tca> You have to right-click and tell it to open, though. Left-click will run the file
<[BG]ZloboMiR> will try
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, my friend is still comparing Win with Xubuntu....like.. "In Windows, setting up network goes much faster......in xubuntu...you have to look for drivers...or packages.." lol
<charlie-tca> Ask him where he got the windows drivers from? They did not install by themselves unless it is real old
<Sachse_Siechtum> I was telling him that all that stuff what you see in Linux, you dont see in Windows...because its in the background or hidden....you first see the process ona bsod *g*
<charlie-tca> I have heard the windows is faster garbage. I just ask them when the last malware/virus alert was.
<charlie-tca> in both
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I had to install the ndis wrapper and find my wlan card drivers for xubuntu to make my wlan work
<Sachse_Siechtum> for example
<charlie-tca> Sometimes you do. When was your last virus alert in linux?
<Sachse_Siechtum> windows drivers
<Sachse_Siechtum> hehe
<[BG]ZloboMiR> charlie-tca, I am investigating a virus problem now
<Sachse_Siechtum> the last virus alert I had in windows was in 1 years past
<[BG]ZloboMiR> So things are not b/w white
<charlie-tca> and linux?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Yes, in Linux
<charlie-tca> [BG]ZloboMiR: in Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> nope
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Well, in Ubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> the last heavy problem I had with trojans or viruses was in 1997
<Sachse_Siechtum> with win 95
<charlie-tca> no viruses in the wild yet for us
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Some trojan is replicating in small <600KB files
<charlie-tca> unless you installed windows with wine or something, it is a false alert in ubuntu
<Sachse_Siechtum> I know the windows pc of my parents had a hard virus attack (ram virus)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Well, it is not so false
<Sachse_Siechtum> but they didnt use a virus scanner... just firewall
<[BG]ZloboMiR> It these files eat up space
<[BG]ZloboMiR> and replicate
<[BG]ZloboMiR> And I killed 3 processes in RAM
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Files are pif, scr exe and bat
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just think if someone would write a virus for linux....it couldnt damage the system itself...
<[BG]ZloboMiR> That's why now I search and destroy these manually
<Sachse_Siechtum> because the user is not root
<charlie-tca> [BG]ZloboMiR: we don't use .bat files, those are windows
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I know we don't
<Sachse_Siechtum> is the .run file the similar=
<Sachse_Siechtum> ?
<charlie-tca> sometimes, Sachse_Siechtum
<[BG]ZloboMiR> But a clean system should not contain viruses, be it win, solaris or mac targeted
<charlie-tca> In linux, you don't even need an extension
<charlie-tca> .run is normally a compressed file
<[BG]ZloboMiR> This sh*t is showing in my web shares
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca,  oh btw I memorized my first command today :-) and I even didnt knew I did *g*
<charlie-tca> good
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I maintain an archive for my fellow students online
<Sachse_Siechtum> it was the sh command
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I was running the postal2 demo
<[BG]ZloboMiR> They use windows
<[BG]ZloboMiR> And it is not acceptable!
<charlie-tca> windows can pick up viruses faster than you can install the anti-virus if it is online
<[BG]ZloboMiR> At least I lose space
<[BG]ZloboMiR> charlie-tca, I know, I plug the cable after the AV install, if behind router
<[BG]ZloboMiR> * if not
<charlie-tca> router doesn't stop anything from attacking
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca,  If you use a online machine without virus scanner and no firewall (and you are really dumb and deactivate the windows XP firewall) then, its right
<[BG]ZloboMiR> But Linux also needs a good AV
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Esp 64-bit
<charlie-tca> why?
<charlie-tca> I have run it since 2005 without any issues
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Because I have run it for less than a year with some issues
<charlie-tca> And, yes, I am on line all the time
<[BG]ZloboMiR> AV won't harm you, but will help me
<[BG]ZloboMiR> .
<charlie-tca> Tried clamav?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I am online all the time I have power (separate server)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Now tried
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Interface is pissing me off
<[BG]ZloboMiR> clam-tk
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Can't update it
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Have to delete files with the mouse, 1 by one
<[BG]ZloboMiR> There are 3000+ of these small pif, exe, bats..
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Annoying
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Or I could run apt-get update clam-tk?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> No, it is install clamtk
<[BG]ZloboMiR> still, no new
<[BG]ZloboMiR> While clam reports GUI is out of date
<[BG]ZloboMiR> btw complex search is gnome-search-tool
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh I just see...there is a scorched earth and a settlers clone for linux....NICE!
<Sachse_Siechtum> *installing*
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Thanks for the news :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> So, only AV missing :)
<Sachse_Siechtum> np :-)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> For the paranoid like me
<[BG]ZloboMiR> just a better interface for clam will do...
<Sachse_Siechtum> afk
<[BG]ZloboMiR> oh well
<[BG]ZloboMiR> can I undo deletion, wnen files not in trash?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> it is a journal FS, right...
<charlie-tca> You can.
<charlie-tca> but there is no undelete included by Xubuntu
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_Techie_> my USB mouse is not recognised right after boot in karmic, heres the output of lsusb and dmesg http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sPAG3cxX
<_Techie_> this problem is on ubuntu, i do not wish to be flamed. i only wish to request the help of the great minds of the #xubuntu users
<_Techie_> while the mouse is detecting, over a period of about 5 minutes after boot it spams this message to console
<_Techie_> [  329.612391] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<charlie-tca> Tried a different usb port?
<charlie-tca> some of the ports are underpowered
<hatake_kakashi> seems like from that output, its plugged into USB 1.1 port
<_Techie_> tried every USB port
<_Techie_> ill post an updated lot of output to pastebin
<charlie-tca> There is a bug in launchpad, i don't know  the number, about all usb ports reported as 1.1 ports, and running as usb 1.1 instead of 2.0 ports
<_Techie_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vmhePGJw
<_Techie_> theres all the output i can think of at the moment, if you can think of anything please post it as im going to mow the lawns and will be back later
<charlie-tca> Looked like one reported as 2.0, the rest as 1.1
<hatake_kakashi> yeah they're 4 hubs, 3 of them are 1.1 and only one is 2.0. This is pretty much the same output as the old pastebin.. its been detected as connected under 1.1 but if you say its a bug I suppose that could be under 2.0 hub
<charlie-tca> No, the bug was about all ports reporting as 1.1. He has one not doing that, so the bug is not valid for this case
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<hatake_kakashi> well I can only resolve that its a hidden usb 2.0 hub should he try all of them and if no luck
<charlie-tca> To me, it looks like the system has only one usb 2.0 port/hub
<hatake_kakashi> yeah
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Maybe the port isn't turned on? some systems have to have a jumper set for the usb hub to activate?
<charlie-tca> I wonder if any other usb device works?
<charlie-tca> Could be a bad mouse
<hatake_kakashi> I don't know what sort of computer he has but one of my old laptop has a hidden usb 2.0 hub.. no matter whichever USB port I tried it will not allow it to be attached as USB 2.0. I figured it could be available only with dock or some other stupid reason
<_Techie_> ChanServ, bug is valid, port not being reported as 2.0 untill mouse is detected
<charlie-tca> You found one?
<_Techie_> no but the bug you guys were talking about before, about 2.0 being reported as 1.1
<_Techie_> actually no, DW
<charlie-tca> Your pastebin shows a usb 2.0 port, the report was for none showing 2.0 even though the specs showed it
<hatake_kakashi> doesn't make sense to me, you have both outputs of lsusb before and after the plugging in of the mouse.. both instances reported there's USB 2.0 hub
<_Techie_> all ports work 100% under windows
<_Techie_> so it doesnt seem like a jumper setting
<hatake_kakashi> I'd try another mouse as per charlie-tca's suggestions
<_Techie_> i have tried another mouse in the past, it usually works however i will not switch to using that mouse
<charlie-tca> So, the other mouse does work, this one does not?
<_Techie_> past trials have proven
<hatake_kakashi> lol yeah that's what I'd be agreeing to
<hatake_kakashi> in other words you're giving linux a dodgy mouse ;)
<charlie-tca> heh
<_Techie_> the mouse isnt dodgy, it works 100% under windows
<charlie-tca> So... replace the mouse
<charlie-tca> Not every windows mouse works outside of windows, unfortunately
<hatake_kakashi> yes it works under windows, its probably a weird issue that maybe under windows with their obscure source code to do with handling of devices may work better than linux in that sense
<_Techie_> ill have to think about buying a new mouse
<_Techie_> using my second mouse is similar to using a 10" CRT after using a 22" LCD for over a year
<hatake_kakashi> probably a similar case with my pci pata card. If I used windows I would've probably seen those 3 extra hard drives that I've been looking for for quite a while
<hatake_kakashi> so the spare working mouse is not attached to any other computer right now or specifically not in use?
<_Techie_> not attatched
<hatake_kakashi> lol well I guess you'll have to live with a bit of nostalgia
<hatake_kakashi> there might be other ways to look at it, such as using livecds of other distros
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> is ther anyway to pass the current configuration of USB ports now that the mouse is detected back into the system at startup
<hatake_kakashi> if the results from various other livecds turn out the same as this case of mouse being iffy, then you can simply conclude that linux doesn't have the capability :)
<hatake_kakashi> current configuration? in what way?
<_Techie_> im not 100% sure on how to word it for USB but i can word it for a display
<_Techie_> basically what i want to do is generate the USB alternative for xorg.conf using the current layout
<_Techie_> is such a thing possible?
<hatake_kakashi> you mean dumping the current xorg config?
<_Techie_> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> its probably possible but I don't know of any tool that can do it apart from manually configuring it and assuming
<hatake_kakashi> these days it surprises me there's the lack of usage with xorg conf... the xorg just autoprobes
<hatake_kakashi> there seems to be some useful info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log but in a properly booted xorg setup, there wouldn't be much.. just lots of infos and hardly any config dumping
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> maybe if i connet it to the USB2.0 port... if i can figure out which pinheader it is
<_Techie_> well that doesnt make sense, its not connected to any of the pin headers
#xubuntu 2010-03-14
<_Techie_> hatake_kakashi, i believe it was the 2.0 being detected as 1.1 bug
<_Techie_> i disabled 2.0 in the bios and it works perfectly now
<MobiusJedi> xubuntu reset my desktop settings! why?
<dbdii407> There was a development server that xUbuntu has with all the wallpapers, and stuff. Anyone have that link?
<JackVermicelli> Hiyas. Could someone point me to instructions for getting fullscreen games to display on only one screen or the other, under Twinview?
<dbdii407> I'm attempting to find the Murrina Storm Cloud GTK. The only place I remember finding it was that development server. Unless someone knows where else I can find it
<Balsaq> good morning native xubuntu tribesman....
<Balsaq> welcome _ _ _ _ _ _ _maddog
<Balsaq> yo _Techie_
<__Techie__> great, i got DC'd and now i gotta wait for my other half to pung
<Balsaq> i hate that when that happens
<__Techie__> i installed karmic today so im back in buiseness
<__Techie__> there i go
<GoddamnmaddoG> Hi, I want to remove xubuntu and Grub from my pc. Will formatting the partition that I installed xubuntu to remove grub as well?
<_Techie_> are you removing it from a dualboot system?
<GoddamnmaddoG> yeah.
<_Techie_> whats the other operating system thats installed?
<GoddamnmaddoG> xp.
<_Techie_> do you have the cd?
<GoddamnmaddoG> for xp or for xub?
<_Techie_> xp
<GoddamnmaddoG> No. Eeepc preinstall bs.
<_Techie_> oh
<_Techie_> hrmm
<GoddamnmaddoG> no cd drive either :S
<_Techie_> this makes things awkward
<GoddamnmaddoG> yeah. I installed xub from usb.
<_Techie_> its entirely possible to remove xub but heres the catch
<GoddamnmaddoG> :S
<_Techie_> you remove the partition, you remove grub
<_Techie_> no grub = no bootloader
<GoddamnmaddoG> aah.
<_Techie_> no bootloader = no booting
<GoddamnmaddoG> I need xp bootloader.
<_Techie_> so what is needed
<GoddamnmaddoG> I have an xp cd from another pc.
<_Techie_> is to boot into a xp CD, and run the recovery console
<GoddamnmaddoG> make a minimalist usb bootdisk?
<_Techie_> once in recovery console run the command fixboot and fixmbr
<_Techie_> hower
<_Techie_> however*
<_Techie_> if its a SP3 CD it doesnt include the recovery console so you will have to download an iso of the SP3 recovery console
<GoddamnmaddoG> sp2. ;)
<_Techie_> your in luck
<_Techie_> find a way to boot that CD and youll be on your way
<GoddamnmaddoG> k. so. usb bootdisk, fixboot and fixmbr
<GoddamnmaddoG> from commandline i'm guessing?
<_Techie_> yeah its a command line
<GoddamnmaddoG> I'm not used to recovering systems.
<GoddamnmaddoG> thanks heaps techie.
<GoddamnmaddoG> saved my life(pc)
<_Techie_> no problem, come back if you get stuck
<GoddamnmaddoG> willdo.
<_Techie_> i like his palindromic name
<AppleSaq> ok _techie_
<_Techie_> ~477b75e0@gateway/web/freenode/x-yrtjrifqfzkfgiwq
<MobiusJedi> how do i edit keyboard shortcuts in xub?
<embeddedRobot> hey guys, i've just compiled Xubuntu 9.10 for my BeagleBoard (arm-based), but the only user displayed is "Ubuntu System User".  I've searched around, but I'm not sure how to add another user, or login as root from here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
<_Techie_> does the system user have sudo?
<embeddedRobot> well, that's the thing, i can't get to a terminal.  Im stuck at the login window
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> so you ompiled it with no inbuilt account
<_Techie_> compiled*
<embeddedRobot> apparently so, forgive my n00bness, this is the first time i've compiled a linux distro
<_Techie_> well youve gotten further than i have
<embeddedRobot> i used rootstock to compile it
<embeddedRobot> haha
<embeddedRobot> it wasn't hard, but it took bout 30 min :p
<_Techie_> although ive never had to compile a distro for anything
<_Techie_> have you tried asking in #linux and #ubuntu
<embeddedRobot> no i haven't
<embeddedRobot> i'll check there next
<_Techie_> ask for help adding users before you compile
<embeddedRobot> oh well, thanks for the response though :)
<_Techie_> or
<_Techie_> im sure theres a way of getting into the system account
<embeddedRobot> haha, yeah i was hoping, but it seems they keep a lid on the default root password
<_Techie_> there is no root password
<embeddedRobot> really....hmmm
<_Techie_> root is disabled by default in all *buntu distributions
<embeddedRobot> right
<_Techie_> its activated by giving it a password
<embeddedRobot> hmm....yeah sort of a catch 22 since i can't get to a terminal though...
<_Techie_> in a normal *buntu distro you would do so by issuing sudo passwd root
<embeddedRobot> right
<_Techie_> what keys do you have?
<embeddedRobot> sorry, what do you mean?
<_Techie_> is it a standard keyboard?
<embeddedRobot> yes
<embeddedRobot> USA
<_Techie_> ctrl + alt + F1
<embeddedRobot> ok
<_Techie_> should put you into a TTY terminal
<embeddedRobot> yes
<embeddedRobot> im there now
<_Techie_> is it pre logged in?
<embeddedRobot> no
<_Techie_> i just had an idea
<embeddedRobot> it's just a tty login
<_Techie_> is it using grub to boot>?
<embeddedRobot> what's that?
<_Techie_> youll see
<embeddedRobot> no it's a custom u-boot image
<_Techie_> no, i mean the bootloader
<_Techie_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<embeddedRobot> that is the boot loader
<_Techie_> is there anway to change the startup commands
<embeddedRobot> i think so
<embeddedRobot> ...
<embeddedRobot> yes you can
<_Techie_> suffix the startup command with single
<_Techie_> that will tell it to boot into single user mode aka insta root
<_Techie_> with luck
<embeddedRobot> ok, i'll give that a shot
<faron> Hello everybody.Hopefully all are well today.I was wondering-I am currently using Xubuntu 8.04 {Hardy Heron} & decided to give the new 3.6 version of Firefox a try. Well,I'm having some problems & I was wondering if anybody else was.It seems that I can no longer watch my favorite late night show  http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_late_show/ {Craig Fergusons Late,Late Show}-{flash player 10.0 r45 not working} Anybody have any ideas
<embeddedRobot> thanks a lot for the help!
<embeddedRobot> I'll be back later with the results
<_Techie_> huh
<_Techie_> oh wait.... i confused myself, i gotta stop reading IRC too fast
<_Techie_> faron, have you updated your flash player and mozilla firefox plugin?
<MobiusJedi> I am far too UbNewbish to have ideas for helping you faron, other than. . . what Techie just said
<faron> Gee techie-I usually read it too slow ! Ha,ha.
<faron> updated ? Uh,no.I alredy have the latest version
<_Techie_> i saw embeddedRobot's name and read you problem faron, so what i read was
<_Techie_> hello heres my problem, thanks for the help, ill be back later
<MobiusJedi> . . . would it be wrong if I did that later?
<_Techie_> faron, sudo apt-get upgrade
<faron> thanks for your reply anyway mobiusjedi
<faron> ookay
<_Techie_> if your flash palyer is out of date that will update it
<_Techie_> and every other out of date package on your system
<MobiusJedi> "hello here's my problem, thanks for the help, later!"
<MobiusJedi> here's my problem though: in gnome i could edit shortcuts through a dialogue, but i can't find anything in xubuntu's menu to edit system keyboard shortcuts...
<MobiusJedi> anyone point me in the right direction?
<_Techie_> i cant exactly be much help with that, im a windows user with benefits and i use standard ubuntu as my secondary OS so i could tell you how to do it in gnome, but not in xfce4
<faron> techie.....looks like all is well there
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> just to make sure, sudo apt-get update then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<_Techie_> just to make sure
<faron> what I would like to do maybe is like uninstall all the plugins & extensions & start from scratch......maybe that would work.Do you know how to do that ?
<faron> hmmmmm
<_Techie_> umm, im thinking
<_Techie_> other than usign apt to remove each plugin im at a blank
<faron> techie could you explain to me how to do that "apt remove" thing ? ?
<faron> sorry..........
<_Techie_> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<faron> I'm kinda new to this
<faron> oh that's all ?
<_Techie_> yeah
<faron> now from what I understand....I should be able to remove all of those extensions &pluginbs all at once Am I right ?
<_Techie_> no
<_Techie_> you will have to do it one by one
<faron> oh okay.............
<_Techie_> as i cant think of a way to nuke em all at once
<_Techie_> sudo apt-get remove *flash*
<_Techie_> might do something
<faron> aha ! let me ask you this...............
<MobiusJedi> Oh, hey faron
<MobiusJedi> mozilla has a page on what to copy to start from scratch
<MobiusJedi> let me find the bookmark
<faron> alright mobiusjedi !
<faron> nevermind that last statement {I think}
<faron> wait.......
<_Techie_> ask anyway
<faron> so after I remove {all that I want} I want to be sure to have like the latest versions of everything
<_Techie_> re install it
<MobiusJedi> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Recovering%20important%20data%20from%20an%20old%20profile#Your_important_data_and_their_files
<_Techie_> if you apt-get install it then itl be the latest on the repository
<faron> will using the terminal {sudo apt-get package} pull in the latest versions for my version 3.6 Firefox ?
<faron> alright mobiusjedi ! thanks for ALL the help guys
<_Techie_> it will pull the latest version thats on the repo's
<faron> see now that's 1 thing thats confusing me techie...........
<faron> it pulls in what I have in Synaptic package mgr right ?
<faron> let me ask this.........
<_Techie_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faron> apparently,I have version 3.50 of mplayerplug-in iinstalled for Firefox......I undestand that there is a version 3.555 of this how would I go about getting this ?
<_Techie_> apt-get install it if its on the repo's
<faron> sudo apt-get {packagename } ?
<faron> ahhhhhhhhh
<_Techie_> install {packagename}
<_Techie_> apt-get install
<faron> I {think} you've been  a great help techie.thank you very much.Now I think I'lll copy alll these instructions somewhere & get to work on this in the morning.Again....thank you very much
<_Techie_> no problem
<embeddedRobot> _Techie_: got it figured out, just had to edit the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow file to reset the root password.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<_Techie_> no problem
<embeddedRobot> (since the FS resides on a SD card, it wasn't to bad)
<embeddedRobot> cool, well gnight all
<faron> damn embeddedrobot.......that sounds confusing !
<faron> how do yopu spell ...aye yi yi ! ?
<MobiusJedi> ai ai ai
<MobiusJedi> ? maybe
<MobiusJedi> if monty python holds the answers, i will discover them
<MobiusJedi> i need keystrokes for my workspaces!
<MobiusJedi> I found them!
<_Techie_> grats MobiusJedi
<_Techie_> [AMSG] Goodnight Everyone
<_Techie_> [AMSG] ill+
<_Techie_> [AMSG] ill
<_Techie_> [AMSG] ill be on tomorrow hopefuly
<_Techie_> [AMSG]
<dbdii407> Anyone actually alive today that can help?
<Sysi> what's up
<dbdii407> There's a development server (at the bottom of it somewhere it says 'No hotlinking' or something) that has wallpapers and such, does anyone still have that link?
<orl> Salut
<orl> J'ai un kernel panic juste après l'install (sur un Mac Intel avec ReFiT), et je n'arrive pas à voir dans quel sens m'orienter
<orl> panic: early exception 0e rip 10:ffffffff8022a93 error 0 cr2 ffffffff5fc0f0
<orl> Sorry, I thought I was on xubuntu-fr!
<fuge> Hello
<fuge> is it possible to install an older kernel with apt then the xubuntu 9.10's default?
<Sysi> that doesn't sound reasonable
<tontsa_> how can i edit the right click menu?
<tontsa_> if it is even possible?
<fuge> Sysi, if i boot 9.04 i have a working tv tuner, if i boot a 9.10 i havent. if i boot 9.04 and after 9.10 than it is working there too. yesterday somebody said that it is because of the driver module
<Sysi> that sounds very odd
<WierdAAR> Hello, what is the command for running a search in terminal?
<fuge> find?
<Sysi> find and locate
<fuge> i thought that it is because of some configuration what i made, but when i removed it it was working than too. so it is simply because i boot the older os before. now i can watch tv but it isnt the best solution :)
<fuge> and not i am the only one who using that trick
<hannes|> short question which gtk theme uses xubuntu by default
<dbdii407> It used to use MurrinaStormCloud or something close to that. No clue what it uses now
<dbdii407> Which I'd love to get my hands on atm...
<Sysi> i'd say albbatross
<Sysi> -b
<dbdii407> Which reminds me. Anyone know where I can download that?
<hannes|> dbdii407, http://shimmerproject.org/hg/albatross
<hannes|> but not sure
<hannes|> just doing it right now
<Sysi> http://shimmerproject.org/hg/albatross?f=5511eefebc45;file=releases/Albatross-1.0.0.tar.gz;style=raw
<dbdii407> And this is for Murrina?
<Sysi> no but default
<dbdii407> Was looking for Murrina. Can't mount my CD atm
<hannes|> thanks
<hannes|> bye
<gekko_> can somebody help me with an nvidia driver prob?
<Sysi> what's up
<gekko_> trying to install latest driver for nvidia on here..and its only showing up to 180
<dbdii407> Oh wow. I'm gonna like the new xUbuntu website. :D
<gekko_> are they changing xubuntus theme along with ubuntus?
<Sysi> it'll also change propably but i think that not to same direction
<dbdii407> what i'm looking at has less blue that the current website
<tontsa_> does anyone know if its possible to hide the xubuntu panels behind a window
<Sysi> press f11 or alt+f11
<gekko_> not going to lie, i like xubuntu's splash WAY better than Ubuntu's
<tontsa_> yes that works, but what i mean is, as i have made a AWN like dock with xfce panel, its on top of my firefox window, i could do that key combination always when i start firefox but it would be easier just to set the panel to be on top of desktop, but under open windows
<Sysi> it shouldn't go over windows
<Sysi> it sometimes happen when it's hiding automatically but stucks
<tontsa_> hm, well, its not on autohide
<mtrg> what's the best cd burner?
<residentgrey> jp5
<residentgrey> microwave
<residentgrey> :D
<mtrg> ha ha not funny
<Sysi> i've used k3b
<mtrg> i'm using xfburn but so far 5 CDs vailed burn and threw them in trash
<mtrg> i have 20 CDs left, but I guess i need to be a little wise this time :D
<mtrg> Sysi: does it use Qt?
<mtrg> screenshots say "Y" :/ bad.
<Sysi> it does, but it's working
<Sysi> i never succeeded with brasero
<residentgrey> oh?
<residentgrey> if it's so phail why is it in there by default???
<mtrg> welcome to linux
<mtrg> i'm trying gnomebaker, i heat it's good
<Sysi> i don't use exaile either..
<mtrg> but ppl keep saying k3b is da best
<mtrg> which is sad coz i hate anything Qt-based
<residentgrey> any good suggestions on music players?
<Sysi> what do you like?
<residentgrey> ?
<mtrg> Sysi: GTK based apps
<Sysi> my favourite is rhythmbox
<residentgrey> slim and sexy like my women lol
<mtrg> you got excess women?
<mtrg> *nerd alert*
<residentgrey> all mine dammit
<residentgrey> LOL
<mtrg> but.. :/ ok
<residentgrey> how do you change gtk and qt apps theme?
<Sysi> women are ok, if they're surname is .jpeg
<residentgrey> lol
<Sysi> *their
<residentgrey> worst: .tiff
<Sysi> gtk theme goes with xubuntu theme
<residentgrey> lol
<mtrg> hmmmm women.. um
<residentgrey> ok so qt is bad for system?
<Sysi> there's nothing bad with qt
<Sysi> exept kde-logic ocasionally :p
<mtrg> Qt is the bloat
<mtrg> problem is C++ are getting a message the wrong way
<Sysi> as well as gnome-stuff
<mtrg> C++ programmers*
<mtrg> they keep doing too much C++ fancy stuff when it's not good
<mtrg> thus i hate anything C++ based
<Sysi> like gtk?
<mtrg> gtk is C
<mtrg> alright, C No.# 6.. with gnomebaker
<saad_> Hey
<residentgrey> sysi gtk looks more c based with use of structures mostly
<residentgrey> unless that changed
<mtrg> more C baased? I though it's 100% C?
 * residentgrey hasn't touched that style of programming in a long time
<residentgrey> i also have yet to see a completed compiled program come out of my computer yet
<mtrg> residentgrey: any other linux disto u used beside noob ones like debian-based?
<residentgrey> no I only have been messing with ubuntu for about a week or so
<residentgrey> at least I know what sudo means ;)
<saad_> I just installed xubuntu on my computer
<saad_> And it's going really slow, like opening programs takes forever and minimizing is extremely slow.
<mtrg> saad_: weird.. what r the specs?
<saad_> mtrg, AMD athalon 1600+ 1.4ghz. 256mb ram
<mtrg> weird
<residentgrey> ram?
<saad_> 256MB
<residentgrey> meaning that could be the issue
<residentgrey> the version
<residentgrey> could be 1 not 2
<residentgrey> acronym escaping me
<_Techie_> anyone need help?
<Sysi> i'd try minimal xubuntu with that ram
<saad_> oh ok. I read that ubuntu only requires 60MB of ram and xubuntu is better for lower spec computers
<saad_> Here is my lspci output
<saad_> http://pastebin.com/ZqGAQMZT
<Sysi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Sysi> argh no xfce
<mtrg> saad_: what's your "top", is swap used?
<Sysi> or well, that won't be good way to do it
<saad_> mtrg, here's my top output:
<saad_> http://pastebin.com/SUFj3TvC
<mtrg> yay, gnomebaker worked for me!
<saad_> Sysi, so I shouldn't try that in terminal?
<Sysi> saad_: i'm just thinking to irc
<Sysi> bad habit that
<saad_> ohk
<Sysi> i thought this: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090504
<Sysi> and http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<saad_> Could it be my video driver?
<Sysi> i think it's jut the ram
<Sysi> you should get more of it with that cpu
<saad_> oh
<saad_> This is just a computer I had in the garage. Just need to be able to run messenger and browse the web
<Sysi> but about those instructions, you'd get lighter system with that but it's not very sensible to remove everything and then install almost all of it back
<_Techie_> what about damn small linux, or puppy dog
<mtrg> saad_: need something ubber minimalist? Gentoo Linux
<Sysi> browsing web is quite heavy these days, all flash and javascript
<Sysi> gentoo is not light if you make it fat
<mtrg> yeah, but it gives the choice
 * mtrg is on gentoo now, with Albatros theme, just like Xubntu but faster ;)
<Sysi> did you check that distrowatch url?
<mtrg> no
<saad_> yes
<Sysi> my fedora was also very fast with optimised kernel, but lucid is very fast too
<saad_> This computer originally ran windows XP and that ran fine
<Sysi> you *could* make minimal *buntu installation also
<Sysi> saad_: you could try lxde-desktop
<saad_> Sysi, is there anything I can do in xubuntu right now to make it quicker or would i have to get another distro?
<residentgrey> are there some things to make the installation run even leaner?
<residentgrey> it's lean enough but sill
<residentgrey> i mean from default install besides the removing kde
<_Techie_> remove KDE and Xfce4 and install Lxde
<Sysi> check what unuseful you have in settings -> sessions&startup
<Sysi> lxde is when you want extreme fast, but then we talk about lubuntu actually
<mtrg> Sysi: didn't know that xubuntu is so nasty on reasources
<residentgrey> lubuntu?
<saad_> I can remove KDO and xfce4 within xubuntu and have it install lxde?
<saad_> KDE*
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<_Techie_> http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7520/1.html
<Sysi> but, i'd need to go to bed, schoolday tomorrow
<residentgrey> screenshots look the closest to windows yet lol
<mtrg> compressing 900MB with bzip, wondering how small could it get. it's all text
<mtrg> that's sad. only one core is being used :(
<mtrg> oh beautiful.. compressed file is just larger
<erikN> *waves*
#xubuntu 2011-03-07
<bhe> Any rails developers in here?
<bhe> looking for suggestions for rails editor for xfce?
<hexdump_> hey folks!
<hexdump_> Does anyone know how to fix "relay access denied on an SMTP"
<hexdump_> server
<medeman> wow xubuntu even freezes in text mode
<Sysi> try "sudo service gdn stop"
<Sysi> *gdm
<medeman> k
<medeman> how do i install the nvidia driver in text mode?
<Sysi> try updates first, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sysi> reboot after that
<medeman> ah its you again okay
<medeman> i just connected with a 10 meter lan cable to my real router
<medeman> works fine
<medeman> Sysi: what is gdm anyways?
<knome> medeman, gnome display manager
<medeman> ah okay
<medeman> Sysi: im interested what machines / OSes you use. Can you tell me?
<medeman> knome: or could you tell me your setup?
<Sysi> couple of laptops and desktop, xubuntu, fedora and sometimes arch, win7 hardly
<medeman> haha okay
<medeman> well, i have a macbook pro and a pc (the xubuntu), and a powermac g3 + 2 other older pcs
<medeman> the powermacs power supply is dead
<medeman> i was thinking about buying a new one, but the whole machine is cheaper then a power supply
<medeman> however, if it would run, would debian run on it?
<medeman> i think there is a powerpc version
<medeman> but maybe the mac is too old?
<medeman> i dunno
<Sysi> g3 isn't very powerful but it might work with light desktop or as server
<medeman> maybe a little home server? with php and mysql?
<medeman> and apache?
<Sysi> how much ram
<medeman> i need a mini local webserver for some testing and that
<medeman> uhmm
<medeman> i think 512mb
<medeman> i cant look, i cant turn it on atm
<medeman> power supply dead
<Sysi> should run webserver nicely, maybe with desktop
<medeman> okay
<medeman> huh, i dont get it, i installed ubuntu server before
<medeman> now overwrote that with xubuntu
<medeman> but it still says ubuntu server
<medeman> Sysi: any idea?
<Sysi> where it says it?
<medeman> when i boot from hard drive
<medeman> it has the xubuntu boot logo
<medeman> then goes into a terminal
<medeman> saying ubuntu 10.10 server
<medeman> Sysi: by the way do you know where i can get debian 2.2 diskette images (with gui and that)? i have a really old laptop here...
<medeman> on the debian ftp server i just found other debian 2.2 stuff
<Sysi> does even debian support that old stuff
<medeman> huh?
<Sysi> newest debian stable is 6.0
<medeman> yes
<medeman> but the cd drive of the laptop died
<medeman> well, it only works sometimes the drive
<medeman> maybe it works now
<nicofs_> Can someone help me set up network bonding? I installed ifenslave and now i'm in front of /etc/network/interfaces - and lost...
<medeman> hey Sysi now it says xubuntu and i press ctrl alt f1
<medeman> Sysi: it freezes in the terminal
<medeman> even when i use sudo service gdm stop
<Sysi> did you try nomodeset?
<medeman> where can i do this?
<Sysi> hold shift when booting, should get to grub menu
<medeman> ok
<Sysi> press e to edit and add it after "quiet splash"
<medeman> i hold down shift but the xubuntu logo appears and boots
<Sysi> too late/too early
<medeman> ah there we go
<medeman> now e...
<medeman> now the row looks like this:
<medeman> 9a6-55d43781d0ff ro quiet splash nomodeset
<medeman> now what? how do i save?
<Sysi> try just booting with it
<medeman> ctrl+x?
<Sysi> iirciirc
<Sysi> whops
<knome> Sysi, which bird does a sound like 'iirciirc' ?
<medeman> lol
<medeman> so i boot with ctrl+x, then do i still use ctrl+alt+f1 and sudo service gdm stop?
<Sysi> no, see if it works
<medeman> k
<Sysi> knome: i can't remember the name but they're quite common here
<medeman> i saw a ubuntu splash screen and now low-res desktop
<medeman> should i log in?
<Sysi> try if it crashes
<knome> Sysi, seagulls? ;)
<medeman> yes it freezes
<medeman> =(
<Sysi> just no dice i guess
<Sysi> try acpi=off to boot options
<medeman> so nomodeset acpi=off?
<Sysi> nomodeset didn't help
<medeman> so only acpi=off?
<Sysi> try
<medeman> ok
<medeman> now the desktop is native resolution again
<medeman> i logged in
<Sysi> nomodeset kinda breaks driver, but helps in some cases
<medeman> oh
<medeman> and for the first time
<medeman> it tells me that there are restricted drivers available
<medeman> but now it froze again
<Sysi> does cursor move?
<medeman> no
<medeman> not even the numkey light lights up
<Sysi> i gotta give up if, you have tried with different ubuntu version and same happens
<medeman> yes
<medeman> this computer is so weird
<medeman> oh
<medeman> one other thing is weird
<Sysi> either it's broken or very weird
<medeman> i booted mandriva from a live cd a few days ago
<medeman> and it worked
<medeman> showed the nvidia logo as kinda splashscreen
<medeman> but then i installed it
<medeman> and it doesnt work
<medeman> freezes at black screen with cursor
<medeman> Sysi: any idea about that?
<Sysi> not really
<medeman> oh okay =(
<medeman> thanks for your time and help then
<Sysi> np
<knome> medeman, probably best to ask mandriva folks why the live cd worked but installation didn't
<medeman> the installation worked, but the start didnt
<medeman> from the hd
<knome> medeman, yes - ask the mandriva people if they have ideas why that happened
<medeman> okay
<medeman> ty
<knome> np
<Maizey> Hi all... anyone able to assist with getting a remote desktop happening from a windows machine to xubuntu on a local network?
<Sysi> Maizey: set up rdp or vnc server on windows and use remmina (remote desktop client in menu)
<Sysi> you need to check ip of windows machine, idk how to do that
<Maizey> i tried with vnc4server on xubuntu and tightvnc viewer on xp... prity sure i had it configured correct but couldnt get a connection... just kept saying connection failed....
<Sysi> oh, xubuntu as server
<Maizey> yeah
<Sysi> check you don't have firewall set up and ip is right, ifconfig in terminal tells the ip
<Sysi> you can try vino also
<Maizey> its a local server so wouldnt think firewall would effect it would it?? and ip was correct. Been at it for the last 2 hours and read that many posts my eyes hurt :-/
<Sysi> depends on firewall setup
<Maizey> uh getting closer... its asking a password now but not accepting the one i setup earlier :-/ at least its a step closer
<Maizey> that got it... thanks for the ehlp sysi :-)
<Sysi> np
<ubuntu_> how do i enable my wifi
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nicofs> I want to remotely control my other Xubuntu computer... how can i do that? I set up tightvnc (well... i installed it and started it) - but all i get is control over a new desktop - i want to control the one already there...
<nicofs> like realVNC
<charlie-tca> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nicofs> charlie-tca, i need to control the environment on the other machine... use my laptop as a remote for the other pc...
<nicofs> i'm using the other one as entertainment solution for my living room - and i don't want to leave the couch to cahnge channels, volume, movie, ...
<charlie-tca> so, setting up the vnc-server failed on that remote computer?
<nicofs> well, everything works - but what i see on the viewer here is not the desktop my other pc projects to the living room screen...
<nicofs> i get a new desktop environment with nothing but xterm on top of it
<nicofs> i am shure that i am connected to the right machine - running htop lists all that is running there - and killing processes lets them disappear on the target machine. i have access - but not the right kind of access...
<bhe> hey ya'll. which packages are needed for wireless?
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charlie-tca> bhe: #ubuntu-beginners are good at getting wireless working, too.
<bhe> no, i did min install, just needed   "sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin"
<bhe> sorry to bother
<charlie-tca> no problem
#xubuntu 2011-03-08
<xubuntu526> hola, alguien que hable español...?
<xubuntu526> somebody speak spanish???
<charlie-tca> no, sorry. This is an english language channel.
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<charlie-tca> the #ubuntu-es can help you, though
<mrluksom> Hi, is it possible to modify the width of empty spaces in the XFCE4 panel?
<Sysi> succesfully compiled xfce 4.8 to kubuntu 10.04
<Maizey> Anyone know a good howto for setting up folder quotas for an ftp server using proftpd??
<knome> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=folder+quota+proftpd
<searching> ps aux and /usr/bin/python use 46% cpu that freeze my pc is there a bug or something or a solution ?
<Sysi> do you have python program running
<searching> I have kill the proces
<searching> I use some programs like Firefox
<searching> and begin the freeze
<b0ss8055> i just changed frm ubuntu to xubuntu,my ntfs partitions r nt shwng in places
<charlie-tca> !r
<b0ss8055> help me pls
<charlie-tca> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Sysi> b0ss8055: you need to mount them with "mount"-command or create fstab entry
<b0ss8055> sysi:its mounted automatically at startup
<Sysi> you can drag mountpoint folder to sidepanel
<b0ss8055> Sysi:tnx a lot,its so simple
<b0ss8055> Sysi:how can i make it show on desktop
<just_some_guest> xubuntu 10.04 -- i installed some stuff to make a webcam work, but now when i play videos in stand-alone players, the video is messed up.
<just_some_guest> see: http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2440/badvideo.png
<just_some_guest> can anyone help?
<just_some_guest> xubuntu 10.04 -- how can i fix this? http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2440/badvideo.png
<Sysi> what video player, have you tried different?
<just_some_guest> all video players
<just_some_guest> vlc, xine, gxine, movie player
<drc> just_some_guest: Do all videos do this or just this one?
<drc> just_some_guest: It's impolite to PM without permission. Asking here in channel will 1) get you more help (it's not <real> busy here), and 2) may help others with similiar problems
<drc> just_some_guest: No, I did not pm you, the color change was because I used your nick in the reply (most irc clients do something like this, it makes it easier for you to pick answers to your question that way
<drc> )
<just_some_guest> oh
<just_some_guest> sorry
<drc> np :)
<just_some_guest> i'm not irc savvy
<drc> just_some_guest: or maybe your client does open a new window when your nick is used (I've heard of this, but never used one before). If that's the case (and your client opened a new window on its own), I apologise
<drc> huh...what happend to my text :(  Let's try this again :)
<drc> just_some_guest: or maybe your client does open a new window when your nick is used (I've heard of this, but never used one before). If that's the case (and your client opened a new window on its own), I apologise
<just_some_guest> drc: no, nothing like that, just the different colored text
<just_some_guest> did my text change color for you?
<drc> just_some_guest: ok, so all videos or just this one?
<just_some_guest> all videos.
<drc> just_some_guest: yes, the color changed
<just_some_guest> ok
<just_some_guest> i've read about editing xorg.conf, but i don't have that file
<drc> just_some_guest: did you install the restricted codecs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats) and medibuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu) ? These <usually> solve video problems
<drc> just_some_guest: what video card?
<just_some_guest> yes, this is a recent problem
<just_some_guest> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<drc> just_some_guest: and were there any drivers listed in Additional Drivers/Hardware and if so did you install them?
<just_some_guest> i don't remember
<just_some_guest> this started when i tried to install a webcam
<just_some_guest> i've since uninstalled cheese and its related stuff, but nothing changed
<drc> just_some_guest: ah...tried asking in the main channel (#ubuntu)? There are many people much more experienced than I in this sort of thing.
<just_some_guest> no, but i think i will
<drc> just_some_guest: I would, you'd probably get better help (I was just doing some triage :)
<just_some_guest> i think things may have started after libgl1-mesa-... were upgraded
<just_some_guest> ok, thanks anyway
<drc> just_some_guest: I'll watch there to see what the answer is :)
<just_some_guest> ok
<drc> just_some_guest: n your original question, make sure to include all the facts as you know them, it will save answering them again)
<drc> just_some_guest: most people want you to include their nick when you answer their question.  In a busy channel like #ubuntu, it helps them, many people don't pay much attention to non-nicked responses. Hint, use tab completion
<Guest69840> Buonasera a tutti!
<downwater> hello
<knome> hey
<ElderDryas> Anyone know of an xfce/xubuntu version of this:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/touchpad-indicator-lets-you-quickly.html   It doesn't appear to work with xfce/xubuntu (unless I'm doing something wrong)
<charlie-tca> I believe that
<ElderDryas> I didn't think it would, but hey, worth a shot :)
<charlie-tca> It is made specifically for Ubuntu Maverick 10.10
<charlie-tca> Why not ask the developer to create an Xfce version, too
<ElderDryas> I had planned to, but decided to ask first, just in case there was something out there already
<noscript4i> Anyone know how to reset the wlan0 address if i replaced/removed it through ifconfig ?
#xubuntu 2011-03-09
<jh3833> hi all, just replaced ubuntu with xubuntu and wondering how I go about mounting my windows partition like I can in gnome?
<Unit193> System > Gigolo
<jh3833> perfect, cheers
<xubuntu016> hola se habla español?
<xubuntu016> necesito ayuda
<xubuntu016> alguien habla español?
<meatmachine> Aloo guyz and girlz. Just enjoying a little chat while installing Xubuntu :)
<Piggie> hi
<Piggie> where can I get a minimal version of Xubuntu?
<Sysi> what do you mean?
<Piggie> without all the stuff pre-installed
<Piggie> just Xorg, xubuntu, the ubuntu base, etc
<Sysi> same as ubuntu minimal
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <--- might this be it?
<Piggie> yes that
<Piggie> but with Xfce preconfigured and setup
<Sysi> there are no other disks with xfce than xubuntu
<Piggie> damn
<Sysi> you can install from minimal-cd and select xfce-desktop
<Sysi> or do minimal install and later install xfce4 and xfce4-goodies
<Piggie> will simply selecting all the same components on the minimal CD cause me to have the same exact thing as Xubuntu?
<Piggie> or does Xubuntu have any further tweaks..
<Piggie> What I mean is..
<Sysi> there are packages for xubuntu-artwork and xubuntu-default settings
<Piggie> is Xubuntu different in any way, or is it really just a selection of some packages
<Sysi> everything in xubuntu is in the repositories
<Piggie> ok
<Sysi> i just installed from xubuntu cd and removed programs i don't need
<Piggie> don’t you find the system to be a bit non-perfect after removal of many packages?
<Sysi> if you don't have netbook with 4GB HDD it isn't really problem
<Sysi> why would i?
<Piggie> they can leave some remnants, modify  some stuff
<Sysi> they shouldn't
<Sysi> that's why we have package manager
<Piggie> I’ve tested in the past on Ubuntu
<Sysi> i think it's easier than gathering all the little programs you happen to need
<Piggie> remove all the packages so its the same as minimal
<Piggie> then compare the filesystem to minimal
<Piggie> theres a lot of “stuff”
<Piggie> just little bits of things.
<Sysi> if you had something other than basic ubuntu there has been left dependencies behind
<Sysi> or if you didn't really remove all
<Sysi> use aptitude, it removes everything
<Sysi> and/or do apt-get autoremove and apt-get clean
<Piggie> autoremove removes stuff that nothing depends on?
<Sysi> and the "goop" is needed for something
<Sysi> yup
<Piggie> goop?
<Sysi> anyway, i'm a bit of perfectionist and i can live with 5GB used root partition
<Sysi> the "overall stuff"
<Piggie> 5GB seems kinda big
<Sysi> it's nothing
<Piggie> well, thats 5x larger than my XP box’s install
<Sysi> win7 takes about 10GB bu just windows
<Sysi> add programs to that
<Sysi> compare to modern OS, not over ten years old
<Piggie> my Win7 is 2GB
<Sysi> i have 32G ssd and i still don't worry a bit
<Piggie> I use rt7lite
<Piggie> I was assuming Xubuntu would be a “lite” version
<Piggie> so if its a few times larger than my Windows 7 box which has a ton of stuff on it...
<Piggie> thats bad
<Sysi> bigger than your kinsa highly customized win7
<Sysi> *kinda
<Piggie> You customized it to remove stuff on your copy though, right?
<Sysi> why would i
<Piggie> <Sysi> i just installed from xubuntu cd and removed programs i don't need
<Sysi> that isn't same as customizing os itself
<Sysi> if you really want minimal, do the minimal installation then
<Sysi> i removed software i don't use, i don't want them in my menus
<Piggie> Xubuntu 10.10 seems pretty buggy
<Piggie> I just installed it. I run -- Applications -> Games -> Quadrapassel
<Piggie> Nothing happens.
<Piggie> program does not start.
<Sysi> have you installed updates
<Unit193> Quadrapassel doesn't normally seem to work (for me)
<Piggie> installing updates now... will report after
<Unit193> Piggie: run quadrapassel via terminal, see what the error is
<Piggie> brook@ubuntu:~$ quadrapassel
<Piggie> failed to create drawable
<Piggie> Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context
<Piggie> yeah.. it’s running in VMWare
<Piggie> with VMWare tools installed
<Piggie> in windows 7 at least, with vmware, gl/d3d, aero, etc all work accelerated
<Piggie> I was assuming that acceleration would work in vmware.
<Piggie> lol...
<Piggie> after the updates finished installing, there’s a “restart” button
<Piggie> I press it. Nothing happens
<elHannos> Hi. I deleted gnome from my ubuntu and tried out xfce4.8. I'm experiencing a few issues: In the setting dialog for the autostart jobs, the buttons for "Edit" and "Delete" are greyed out - only one job (made by me) can be modified. Is this normal?
<jrx> Hello
<jrx> I'm a newbie on Xubuntu... I don't find any Suspend or Hibernate button in the "log out" window... is there a way to have them ?
<jrx> I have xubuntu 10.10
<jrx> I don't have checkboxes for that in Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Sessions and Startup
<surreal7z> /usr/share/applications    ....how to make these Launchers?
<surreal7z> or any type of them... i just want to make jDownloader apper in menu
<surreal7z> done it... created Launcher on desktop... moved it to /usr/share/applications.. and edited it with mousepad
<kukas> hello. what could be the best way of sharing a folder on my network. i'm using 10.10. thank you
<kukas> ?
<kukas> through gigolo?
<kukas> i'm kinda new in xubuntu...
<kukas> hello. what could be the best way of sharing a folder on my network??
<drc> what sort of network?
<kukas> i don't have the "sharing options" item on the right-click menu
<kukas> neither "shared folders" under "System"
<kukas> home network, drc
<Sysi> share to windows machines or linux?
<kukas> a mac, actually
<kukas> should i install this "Samba" app?
<Sysi> i don't know what kind of share it supports but sshfs should be available
<kukas> well,i can reach windows folders, on my mac
<Sysi> install openssh-server to xubuntu and http://superjared.com/entry/mount-ssh-connection-os-x/
<kukas> there's this windows pc, on this network
<Sysi> then samba should wor too
<Sysi> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kukas> okay
<kukas> thank you guys!
<opie> I made a boot-able usb thumb drive of 10.10 from a virtual machine through windows7. If i choose "install Xubuntu" when i boot from the usb drive, will this install xubuntu on the usb drive only or will it override my windows 7 on the hdd?
<opie> I made a boot-able usb thumb drive of 10.10 from a virtual machine through windows7. If i choose "install Xubuntu" when i boot from the usb drive, will this install xubuntu on the usb drive only or will it override my windows 7 on the hdd?
#xubuntu 2011-03-10
<dao> hi
<dao> i'm just switching to xubuntu :D
<dao> hei cracks?!?
<beefsalad> anyone else having issues with FF/flash/youtube in xubuntu 10.04?
<beefsalad> any time I play a 2nd video it takes out FF
<jordan3456> hello?
<lighta> hi
<jordan3456> could anyone here point me to a good website for setting up an ati card _without_ having to use xorg?
<jordan3456> I did it in gnome and now I forget how I did it
<Sysi> 5000-series?
<jordan3456> oh no, 9200 if I remember.  I'm on another machine now.
<Sysi> if it's old it should work as well as possible by default
<jordan3456> when running gnome I used the opensource driver, not the ati driver
<Sysi> shouldn't need setting up
<jordan3456> don't know.  Under the "display" option in settings xubuntu only shows one monitor.  xrandr shows two.
<Sysi> use arandr if you want GUI
<jordan3456> okay.  installed whatever arandr version is in the repository.
<jordan3456> will arandr let me assign one monitor to the right and one to the left, as if I were manually entering the values into xorg?
<Sysi> yes
<jordan3456> excellent.  Let me give that a try.  I'll do anything to avoid xorg.
<Sysi> i guess you mean xorg.conf
<jordan3456> you bet. terrible stuff.  I'm glad that it's not really necessary anymore.
<Sysi> wayland is coming
<jordan3456> y'know, I'm not sure if I want to run wayland.
<jordan3456> most of my computers are too old for that
<jordan3456> I can barely run gnome on my 1 ghz/1gb ram machine.  this laptop is 64-bit, but I still run 32 bit kernel and xubuntu on it
<Sysi> i ran 32bit xubuntu for year even after gettin 4GB ram, recently updated to 64
<jordan3456> this machine is 4gb ram also.  I don't play games, so I don't need a big computer.  lxde is too buggy for me.
<jordan3456> but even that would be okay.
<Sysi> i like xfce:s preferences
<jordan3456> that, and lxde doesn't have an easy, one click way to make launchers.  Rather one has to use ln or make desktop files.  lxde isn't ready for prime time.
<jordan3456> anyway, thanks for the help.
<Sysi> np
<alx_> Hi all
<alx_> can someone give me some help I am new to linux
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<skinny> greetings
<skinny> if anyone has some time I need some help with powerpoint in Xubuntu everything works but the embedded videos are stalled or grey
<skinny> if anyone has some time I need some help with powerpoint in Xubuntu everything works but the embedded videos are stalled or grey
<mekulot> ilove ubuntu!!!!
<TheSheep> it will pass
<TheSheep> skinny: I'd check if you have all the necessary codecs
<halaszvarig> hey all
<halaszvarig> I just finished a google chrome theme matching the new greybird xubuntu look: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/djhdibfheaidnhfnhhnmdngcmjpicpkn
<halaszvarig> spread it if you like :)
<mterry> Hello!  I'm doing some work on indicator-datetime, and it's preference dialog now covers the same functionality as time-admin.  It also has controls for indicator-datetime.  So for Ubuntu the Product, I want to not have time-admin, but I'm assuming it would still be useful for xubuntu?  Do you guys use indicator-datetime?
<charlie-tca> better asked in #xubuntu-devel, where I have copied that too
<ochosi> mterry: it's not used by default atm, but generally indicator-support is there by default now
<mterry> ochosi, ok.  I'm trying to decide whether to split time-admin out to a separate package or just get rid of it.  Sounds like you guys aren't requiring it by itself
<charlie-tca> If the user chooses to remove indicators, will they still have time functions?
<mterry> oh wait, you meant indicator-datetime isn't used by default
<ochosi> yes
<ochosi> xfce4-panel has a few time-plugins itself
<ochosi> so we're using that atm
<mterry> charlie-tca, the preference dialog is part of the indicator-datetime package right now.  depends how you remove indicators
<ochosi> tbh i haven't tried the datetime-indicator in natty
<mterry> ochosi, ok, so you don't even use time-admin right now?
<mterry> "you" = "xubuntu"
<ochosi> mterry: atm you can only remove indicators from the panel by uninstalling them, the plugin isn't very advanced yet
<mterry> ochosi, well, indicator-datetime-preferences actually has a checkbox for showing the clock or not
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> mterry: well give me 5min and i'll reboot to my natty testinstall
<ochosi> brb
<mterry> ochosi, heh, well, that preference doesn't work right now... but you'll get the idea.  i'm working on that right now
<ochosi> mterry: the time-admin is installed by default
<ochosi> it's in our menu too
<mterry> ochosi, indicator-datetime is in the menu or the gnome clock is?
<ochosi> neither, xfce4-clock plugin is ;)
<mterry> ochosi, :)  OK.  So...  the indicator-datetime bits of the preference dialog would not be appropriate for xubuntu then
<ochosi> yep i guess that's the conclusion
<ochosi> ok the clock seems to work ok
<ochosi> i mean indicator-datetime
<mterry> ochosi, so perhaps I'll just split it out for safety's sake, and a seeding change would be needed to add it back in?  unless you guys decide you love indicator-datetime, but since we're post FF, I guess not
<ochosi> yeah, possibly we can't add it anymore, don't know, that's something we'd have to discuss
<ochosi> but thanks for the heads-up, we might well look into that for the next cycle
<ochosi> indicators were introduced quite late this cycle, you know
<mterry> ochosi, OK.  They were added quite late to xubuntu?
<ochosi> mterry: yes, the support was kinda broken before
<mterry> oh well neat that it's working now.  I didn't know they had problems.  I'm guilty of not paying close attention to xubuntu
<ochosi> :)
<mterry> despite working with cody-somerville sometimes  :)
<ochosi> sry mterry, g2g now
<mterry> k, thanks!
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 70 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<skinny> thanks Sheep>>>>thanks  how to check codecs  I thought I updated these with a sudo command   I have VLC installed too and just uninstalled wine still no luck
<TheSheep> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> skinny: this should get you started
<TheSheep> skinny: please use the public channel, this way others can learn too
<skinny> okdokey
<skinny> hmmm apt-gets  I think i tried this but will try again and report back
<skinny> well it installed but has no effect
<skinny> perhaps a reboot?
<skinny> it must be a open office thing since the videos play fine in vlc and parole
<skinny> suggestions>
<beefsalad> whats the issue?
<beefsalad> too much crap in my buffer to try and pick out the conversation
<skinny> i have issue playing video in powerpoint
<skinny> they just appear as greyed out or one frame of paused video
<skinny> i installed the retricted codec pkg no change unless I need to reboot>?
<skinny> other than that i like xubu  I am new to linux
<skinny> and of course ppt is the ONE thing I really need to do with this notebook
<skinny> i havent used irc since the freakin 90s  I am having flashbacks
<skinny> good times...
<beefsalad> powerpoint....
<TheSheep> skinny: sorry, was distracted
<TheSheep> skinny: no idea what else could be wrong
<beefsalad> DRM'ed video?
<TheSheep> skinny: btw, it's probably openoffice's impress, not powerpoint
<skinny> i am asking on #go-oo thanks
<skinny> i say pp but i am using 00   but there is also a way i have run it via pptview.exe  a standalone
<skinny> no video is not drm   although I couldnt play netflix dvd for awhile   I think I can only still play my own burned dvds   but thats another issue   netflix dvds are almost history anyway  :-)
<skinny> what about rebooting after that restricetd codecs install  should i try that  I have yet to
<TheSheep> skinny: you shouldn't need to do that
<TheSheep> skinny: I doubt it would help
<skinny> cool beans
<skinny> peace out
#xubuntu 2011-03-11
<Ycarene> if I go to ossv4 do I just set all my apps to use oss?
<charlie-tca> !oss
<surreal7z> when you upgrade you system... for example, 10.10 to 11.04... do all of the programs that you have uninstalled from 10.10 come back?
<charlie-tca> Not here
<surreal7z> not here? :S
<charlie-tca> When I upgrade, only the installed stuff upgrades, and the sometimes the new stuff gets added, but not the old stuff I removed
<surreal7z> ok
<surreal7z> thx! :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<skxx> so i'm running xubuntu 10.10 and i'm trying to get this printer installed.. it's an hp deskjet 1000.  i went to system -> printing and added a new printer.   it apparently recognized everything alright, and the system sees the printer
<skxx> but nothing is showing up in the print queue and the jobs are just stacking up.
<skxx> and the printer is just sitting there on it's lazy ass.
<skxx> any ideas, folks?
<charlie-tca> turned the printer on?
<skxx> haha yeah it's on
<skxx> the system sees it and all
<charlie-tca> Try going into printer properties and printing a test page
<charlie-tca> mine gave me an error until I got everything right
<skxx> i did that before i came here, i'm not getting any errors but it keeps telling me that it's stacking up jobs
<skxx> but nothing is showing up in the print queue
<skxx> like, i click "print test page" and it says... printing test page as job 1.  then i click clean print heads and it's says "cleaning print heads as job 2"
<skxx> brb gonna reboot and hope that fixes everything.
<skxx> :p
<skxx> so... no luck.
<josh1> how can I make my sd memory card automount on boot without messing with fstab?
<josh1> The card holds my music and I would like it automounted  so I don't have to re-add the music everytime the mount point changes
<josh1> anybody here?
<noaXess> a cusomter of mine has this problem: if he plugin a usb stick, the stick will be automounted as root... so the user has no access to the usb drive..
<Sysi> what FS?
<noaXess> Sysi: in USB.. wait.
<noaXess> vfat
<Sysi> what line "mount" gives for it? (for me rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<noaXess> Sysi: give mi a minute.. need to instal openssh-server..
<noaXess> Sysi: /dev/sdb1 on /media/usb0 type vfat (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime)
<noaXess> hm.. something wrong i think
<noaXess> Sysi: i found a udev rules: 40-usbmount which points to /usr/share/usbmount/usbmount which needs the config file /etc/usbmount/usbmount.cfg.. and in this file i see: MOUNTOPTIONS="sync,noexec,nodev,noatime,nodiratime"
<Sysi> i think rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 are needed
<noaXess> Sysi: this files are from the usbmount package.. do you have this installed?
<Sysi> no
<noaXess> Sysi: should i remove it?..
<UBuxuBU> an 8.9 earthquake has struck the pacific coastal basin causing a 9 meter psunami to destry the coast of japan.
<Sysi> i'm not sure, maybe
<UBuxuBU> residents of hawaii need to seek high ground
<Sysi> UBuxuBU: kinda offtopic
<Sysi> noaXess: i'm not sure but HAL maybe deals with mounting
<UBuxuBU> don't worry sysi, finland appears to be safe...
<noaXess> Sysi: i will try
<Guest89962> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<johnny_X> .
<johnny_X> What's the best Ristretto replacement app for Xubuntu 10.04?
<charlie-tca> We still use ristretto in Natty, I don't know that there is "best replacement" for it.
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: I like comix, but I have a specific use case for it
<johnny_X> I see...  I find Ristretto very buggy to use as a daily "heavy use" app!
<charlie-tca> I would suggest trying other applications, to see what works best for you.
<johnny_X> Well, I'm thinking about eye of gnome, but I'm not sure it will work well on Xfce or not?!
<TheSheep> all applications will work, some will just pull in extra dependencies
<johnny_X> I see!  Ok, I'll try that app...  I would still need to know any other photo apps that works  as well! :-)
<TheSheep> johnny_X: you can do a search in the package manager
<johnny_X> ok...
<ochosi> johnny_X: i use geeqie
<johnny_X> I needed user info for the particular photo apps that works best!! :-)
<johnny_X> Geegie, ok, any good?
<ochosi> yeah, i like it a lot
<ochosi> it's a fork of gqview if you know that one
<johnny_X> I see, GQview's for the KDE isn't it?
<johnny_X> Anyways, that will get me started...  Thanks all for info & all! :-)
<paul__> hello, is it possible t o turn off the wastebasket so files are deleted straight away please?
<Sysi> remove with shift Del
<paul__> i removed it from the desktop...does that mean files will be deleted straight away?
<Sysi> shift delete removes directly, without using thrash
<paul__> oh sorry, yes i see...but can the waste basket be switched off?
<Sysi> not really
<paul__> ok, maybe some script to delete stuff on exit then? I'm short of space you see
<paul__> thanks for the help :D
<z0rk> hello there?
#xubuntu 2011-03-12
<metroid2> hey, i have a printer on my network that i am trying to get my lappy to connect to. i have opened the <printing> app and "set up" the printer but it doesn
<metroid2> 't want to print. any ideas? suggestions? howtos?
<knome> metroid2, if it's a network printer, there shouldn't be any problems, really
<knome> metroid2, taking that the printer itself works with xubuntu
<knome> metroid2, did you try the network printer wizard?
<metroid2> i had it working with ubuntu 10.04
<knome> are you now on xubuntu 10.10?
<metroid2> yes
<metroid2> system-config-printer?
<knome> yeah
<metroid2> yeah, that is where i "set it up"
<metroid2> it shows it as idle
<knome> okay
<metroid2> and a test page just hangs
<knome> weird
<knome> it works from other pc's from the network, or you only have one?
<metroid2> i am resetting it; yes it works from another pc
<knome> i've done a few network printer setups in a month, but i haven't had any problems really once the network printer was recognized
<knome> have you rebooted since you added the printer? (not that it *should* make sense, but...)
<metroid2> it goes a little something like this: network printer>find network printer>insert printer address (192.168.1.70)>find
<metroid2> is that right?
<knome> yup, something like that, but you can also automatically search for the printer iirc
<metroid2> what is iirc?
<knome> iirc = if i remember correctly
<metroid2> what is iirc?
<knome> metroid2, iirc = if i remember correctly
<metroid2> i search that?
<knome> metroid2, (an abbreviation)
<knome> no
<knome> i mean
<knome> from the printer setup
<knome> you should also be able to search for the printer automatically
<knome> (eg. not insert any network address)
<metroid2> oh i see
<metroid2> i always get "no printer found at that address"
<knome> so try to search it automatically then?
<metroid2> well, to be honest i am still uncertain what to do with iirc = but when i search i get that warning
<knome> right
<metroid2> sorry
<knome> metroid2, just forget the iirc :)
<metroid2> ok
<metroid2> what is appsocket/HP jet direct?
<knome> probably something that is needed for some HP printers to work
<trollnystan> Hi, does anyone know how to move the taskbar windows from the bottom bar to the top?
<trollnystan> Hi, does anyone know how to move the taskbar windows from the bottom bar to the top?
<mhall119> right-click the top panel, add a taskbar
<mhall119> then remove it from the bottom panel
<trollnystan> Thanks, that did it =)
<CryojenX> Hello, I'm new to Xubuntu, and have some questions
<psycho_oreos> !ask| CryojenX
<ubottu> CryojenX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CryojenX> I cant figure how to edit the applications menu and add new programs.
<Sysi> menu can only be edited by editing xml files of menu, application appear in menu when you install it
<CryojenX> eep :p ok thanks
<Tethtibis> does anyone know if Xubuntu 11.04 will be using wayland, instead of the xserver, like Ubuntu 11.04 will be?
<Tethtibis> it's kind of bugged me, but i haven't found the info.
<Tethtibis> also, if it does, would wayland beable to function properly with wine to run games like WoW, as the xserver currently does?
<ochosi> Tethtibis: 11.04 won't use wayland
<ochosi> neither ubuntu nor xubuntu
<Tethtibis> ah, thanks. I guess I must have read that wrong. :O)
<ochosi> wayland is still in a far-a-wayland ;)
<Tethtibis> lol, nice one. ;O)
<ochosi> thx
<ochosi> :)
#xubuntu 2011-03-13
<josh1> is this the proper place to ask about 11.04?
<Unit193> josh1: natty channel #ubuntu+1
<josh1> even for xubuntu?
<Unit193> As far as I know
<josh1> thanks
<jarnos> How can you know the current network device to set in Network Monitor properties?
<Sysi> eth0 for fired or wlan0 for wireless propably
<Sysi> s/fired/wired
<jarnos> Sysi, what about mobile internet e.g. 3G?
<Daz_1234> Hi I am new to xubuntu but I have a problem with my laptop touchpad.
<lostson> Daz_1234: which is ?
<Daz_1234> The laptop is a Fujitsu S6120.  The touchpad itself works, but the problem is scrolling
<Daz_1234> There is a rocker switch which rocks up to scroll up and down to scroll down
<Daz_1234> the down one acts like a middle mouse button and the up direction does othing
<Daz_1234> nothing, even
<Daz_1234> In the mouse settings I see a "Virtual ore XTEST pointer" and "PS/2 Generic Mouse".  I have read about a touchpad tab but I do not have one
<Daz_1234> Thanks for listening
<lostson> Daz_1234: try checking up on synclient settings
<Daz_1234> I'm afraid I really am *very* new to linux - this is my first foray in fact.  What does that mean?
<lostson> the touchpad tab your reading about is in gnome unless there are new touchpad settings in xfce4.8 that i am not aware of
<lostson> Daz_1234: synclient is a daemon that can control certain options of your touchpad
<Daz_1234> How do I see the synclient settings?
<lostson> for instance on my laptop i use a command in my autostart to set my options
<lostson> Daz_1234: here is the man page for synclient http://linux.die.net/man/1/synclient
<Daz_1234> Ok.  So how do I check if I have that on my installation?
<lostson> you should but if you want to check in a terminal do a "type synclient"
<lostson> and if its there it should report /usr/bin/synclient
<Daz_1234> Yes it does:@
<Daz_1234> synclient is hashed (/usr/bin/synclient)
<lostson> then i guess the best bet would be to do some googling with your laptop model and see if anyone else has figured out how to get it working correctly
<Daz_1234> I tried synclient -l  and got "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<lostson> baby is awake i have to run sorry bbl
<Daz_1234> I've googled around a lot and got nothing on my model.
<Daz_1234> Ok thanks.
<Daz_1234> ==> lostson - I've raised a bug report on launchpad now:  Bug #734323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734323 in Ubuntu "Scroll not working on Fujitsu S6120 using builtin scroll buttons under the touchpad [xubuntu 10.10]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734323
<Daz_1234> I've just raised that one because I've found no other information.
<Daz_1234> Thanks again, bye.
<_suiauthon_> why has the button at the end of my top panel gone from being the power icon to a person?
<charlie-tca> Your icon theme changed
<_suiauthon_> i dont remember doing that, must be that last update lol
<macbangalore> hp 2710p ubuntu 10.10 touch screen not working help needed
<jook> I unchecked the box to install mp3 support and stuff during install, because I was having trouble with my computer. How do I make that work now that xubuntu is up and going?
<drc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats might help
<charlie-tca> install xubuntu-restriced-extras and any other package needed specifically for mp3
<jook> That looks like it. Thank you :)
<Noblesse> Hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | Noblesse
<ubottu> Noblesse: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Noblesse> I have just a quick question. :)
<jook> Shoot.
<Noblesse> Do I pronounce Xubuntu as "Zubuntu" or as "X Ubuntu"?
<drc> Zoobuntu
<jook> I go with the first one, personally.
<Noblesse> Alright. Zubuntu it is. Thanks.
<drc> Xubuntu (pronounced /zuːˈbuːntuː/ "zoo-BOON-too")   From the fount of all knowledge...Wikipedia "_
<jook> Okay, so I was just scrolling through window themes, and then my computer went to a console display showing a couple lines, and then logged out. Now it does the same thing every time I try to log in, but it goes too quick for me to see clearly what it's saying...
<Sysi> press ctrl alt F1 and log in to console
<jook> Alright. What can I do from there?
<Sysi> you could first try to spot something from output of "cat .xsession-errors" or "cat .xsession-errors.old"
<jook> I did the first. A whole bunch of stuff scrolled by, mostly things about faled to contact configuration server over and over. That message scrolled anything different that was before it right off the screen.
<jook> oh, at the end theres "the application 'nm-applet' lost it's connection to the display," and something about x-server shut down or killed
<jook> um... couldnt display a gtk warning, system-config-printer-applet had a problem, and then failure" module initialization failed
<Sysi> sounds like pretty much problems..
<Sysi> you could try reset all settings, rm -rf .config/
<jook> i dont know what most of it means. Some of those could also be the same thing on multiple lines, but i wasn't reading it right
<jook> alright
<Sysi> and rm -rf .cache/sessions/
<jook> Done.
<jook> I don't know how to get out of the console session.
<Sysi> ctrl alt F7
<jook> Ooh, when I did that, it went to the same screen that was showing when I couldn't log in. It says, "Speech-dispatcher disabled" and some stuff, "saved ALS mixer settings detected" "puleseaudio configured for per-user sessions" "saned desabled" and "checking battery state."
<jook> ALSA mixer*
<charlie-tca> try Alt+F8
<jook> it's waiting for me to press enter. But those are the same messages as when it broke.
<charlie-tca> or a restart, since it failed to start Xserver
<jook> I rebooted before I came here. I can do it again. I was just able to login successfully, though. Seems like clearing the stuff Sysi said worked.
<charlie-tca> no need to restart if you logged in
<jook> Alright
<jook> Thanks Sysi and charlie-tca
<jook> Ha. Same thing just happened. The window manager theme that is broken is the second-to-last one, right above xfce.
<jook> And clearing the settings fixed it again.
<jook> It's called "wildbush"
<drc> jook: Wildbush?  works for me, what Appearence Style are you using?
<jook> I was on NOX.
<drc> jook: Works for me Wildbush & NOX :)
<jook> drc: Huh. Strange. Well, at least if I know what's causing problems, I can just stay away from it.
<drc> yup
<jook> What does linux call the windows key? Super? meta? Something like that...
<charlie-tca> super
<drc> devil key
<jook> lol drc
<jook> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> wildbush was fixed in xfce 4.8
<jook> charlie-tca: How do I check? I jsut downloaded and installed yesterday, but I got updates too.
<jook> Oh, I see. I have 4.6.2
<jook> sudo apt-get update?
<charlie-tca> no, 4.8 is part of Natty
<jook> Oh
<charlie-tca> It will be released as final release about April 29
<jook> Alright. I'll just stay away from that theme then. Some of the others are decent. I can live with not knowing what wildbush looks like.
<jook> I would like to change the colors. Is that possible? Everything is blue, but I want green.
<charlie-tca> theme colors?
<jook> Yeah
<_suiauthon_> how can I kill a defunct process?
<charlie-tca> Select a different theme to change the colors
<charlie-tca> _suiauthon_: task monitor in Applications -> system
<jook> lol yeah charlie-tca, but almost all of them are blue. ;) There's no customization options like that?
<charlie-tca> no
<jook> Alright
<charlie-tca> blue / blue-gray is the Xfce color choice, however, almost any gtk theme should work
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jook> Yeah, I was noticing that trend. Thanks for the links, I'll take a look.
<_suiauthon_> no diece, transmission keeps comming back from the dead and stealing my cpu
<jook> zombie torrents!
<jook> you have to download a shotgun.
<charlie-tca> heh, think you must first kill the download, to kill transmission
<charlie-tca> Is there a wget task running too?
<_suiauthon_> no wget no
<_suiauthon_> i dunno what finally did it, but its died dead. ty
<jook> I guess I've got things going how I like. Thanks for the help folks.
<jook> Ooh, here's one... So my xubuntu mox is a laptop, but I really hate tap-to-click on the trackpad. I don't see a way to turn it off in the mouse settings, though.
<jook> mox --> box
<jook> Oh, nevermind. Got it. :)
<WRStone> Question:  Xubuntu Natty will NOT use Unity Desktop, correct?  I've been advising users to switch to Ubuntu for about a year, but Unity is so unusable that I'll have to stop.  I'd like to suggest Xubuntu instead, but I can't without knowing that I won't be sending them into the weeds.
<TheSheep> WRStone: xubuntu will keep using xfce
<WRStone> Awesome.  That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure.  Thank you.
<nrik> hi all
<nrik> Why in tty I have no problems with locale, but in GUI (xfce4-terminal)?
 * Opie waves
#xubuntu 2012-03-05
<xubuntu578> hola
<uofm49426> question about compiz and xubuntu
<uofm49426> how do i  intsall it can keep a title bar on windows
<uofm49426> how do i  intsall it and  keep a title bar on windows
<thilina> i recently found some errors with xubuntu...its not compatible with screenlets and cairo dock...this pissed me off
<chelz> thilina: you can file bugs
<thilina> chelz how could i do that?? can u plz tell me how to
<chelz> thilina: When you find bugs, you should report bugs into the Xubuntu Launchpad BugTracker. You can make sure your bugs are more useful by carefully reading and following the bug reporting guidelines.
<chelz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<chelz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=xubuntu
<thilina> thanks chelz im now working with it
<thilina> its not easy to understand :(
<HotBit> Hello, because when making update on xubuntu cannot see on GUI xfce, the speed of download updates (for sample 40kbps)?
<nelson8874> hellohello
<Lachezar> Hello. Where do I configure personal keyboard settings/preferences?
<magerquark> application menu --> settings --> settingsmanager --> keyboard
<Lachezar> magerquark: Insufficient. I was looking for a place to set special things like lv3:menu_switch and misc:typo.
<TheSheep> Lachezar: there is no gui for that, you have to configure it the traditional way
<Lachezar> magerquark: The UI for managing keyboard is way too rudimentary for that, and I am not about to «fix» system-wide settings.
<TheSheep> Lachezar: xmodmap and xkb
<TheSheep> !xmodmap
<Lachezar> TheSheep: What's the «traditional» way? Fixing files _IS_ a way for me, as long as there is one.
<Lachezar> I need this: setxkbmap -option lv3:menu_switch,misc:typo
<Lachezar> But where do I put that :-/
<TheSheep> Lachezar: wherever you want, for example in sessions and startup
<Lachezar> TheSheep: Ughhh... Any URI to read? Does not work with startup... I have a KB Applet/Plugin, that overwrites these settings on regular basis.
<Lachezar> TheSheep: I mean Keyboard Layout Switcher applet/plugin.
<TheSheep> I'm not familiar with that applet, never used it, maybe check if you can configure it to not override that
<Lachezar> TheSheep: It's part of the «goodies». And it too has rudimentary configuration.
<TheSheep> then don't use it, bind a key combination to switch your layout or something
<Lachezar> TheSheep: I have configured it, but I still want something to show me the current layout.
<TheSheep> Lachezar: I really don't know, sorry
<TheSheep> the docs at http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin say it detects any changes made with xkb and reconfigures itself accordingly
<Lachezar> TheSheep: Thanks for the try. I suspect it only reconfigures itself for changes in settings it supports. I have seen it pick up changes I do to the layout-switch key-combination, but it wipes out other settings.
<TheSheep> Lachezar: sounds like a bug, you could report it
<Lachezar> *rant*: I must say I'm disappointed with Xubuntu. I was very disappointed with the direction Ubuntu is going, and I hoped Xubuntu would cling on to the configurability-over-prettyness, but it seems to me Xubuntu is not the choice for someone who wants to have control over the system, not to have the system have control over him.
 * Lachezar sighs...
<TheSheep> Lachezar: well, xfce has a much smaller team than gnome and they can't really cover all possible use cases, so often they leave out more obscure things and let you configure them manually
<TheSheep> Lachezar: the xkb plugin breaking your custom settings is probably not an intentional thing, if you report it you have a chance of having it fixed in the next release
<TheSheep> Lachezar: if you don't report it, it will stay like that
<knome> Lachezar, i'm sorry you are disappointed. in my point of view, xubuntu has more configurability than ubuntu. as TheSheep said, if you don't file a bug, nobody can fix it...
<Marzata> Lachezar: what layouts do you use?
 * Marzata we use 3 writing systems and have no problem with Xubuntu. 
<Lachezar> Marzata: (sorry, was away) I am using only xkb with EN and BG layout. It works very well until I need some obscure settings.
<Marzata> Lachezar: what are they?
<Lachezar> Marzata: lv3:menu_switch,misc:typo
<Lachezar> Marzata: I like using the MENU+KEY cmbination to has quick access to «» °®™ etc.
 * Lachezar looks puzzled at his own bad English.
 * TheSheep uses compose for that
<TheSheep> of course it replaces caps lock
<Lachezar> TheSheep: We've had this conversation. Compose seems like too much work, and gives me headaches when I try to «cancel» composition.
<Marzata> Lachezar: I have never used menu but I have Russian, Icelandic, ... no problem
<Marzata> ðþæå  эы̀а́а̀
<Lachezar> Marzata: The language-specific characters are easy. Like I've said it's the non-generic stuff that gives me headaches.
<Marzata> this is ° on the keyboard :)
<Marzata> this ® also
<Marzata> «» this too
<Lachezar> „Абвгдеж“ is OK, I even have the „ѝ“, which is a special character, but «special quoting» is not there. How to you write °? I use MENU-D
<TheSheep> compopse > > :D
<Marzata> ѝ must not be used
<Marzata> you must compose it, not an additional symbol for it
<Lachezar> Marzata: ѝ is NOT a composite character! It's a special UNIQUE PURPOSE character.
<Lachezar> It has it's own UNICODE code.
<Marzata> who did it, did it wrongly, must be composed
<Lachezar> Marzata: WRONG! Language specifics! This is NOT the ́и, it is ѝ
<Lachezar> (first one is composed, second one is the special character).
<Marzata> both here are composed ѝ и́
<Marzata> no need for a symbol for this
<Lachezar> Nope... Like I've said... It may look as if it's an accented character, but it is not.
<Marzata> coz later you will need symbol for а, ъ, о, у, е, ...
<Lachezar> Marzata: No, you don't! ONLY one special character, that represents a special word (one-letter word): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_with_grave_%28Cyrillic%29
<Lachezar> You should NOT apply your Latin thinking to non-latin alphabets.
<Marzata> Lachezar: again, who did that, did it wrong.
<Lachezar> Marzata: Nope... You are :)
<knome> boys
<Marzata> Lachezar: you can only wish so...
<knome> calm down
<knome> Lachezar, please file a bug
<Marzata> knome: sorry
<Lachezar> I am calm... knome: To omuch work... and Yet Another Password To Remember Or Forget Instantly ;)
<knome> Lachezar, in that case, don't expect this to be fixed
 * knome wipes Lachezar's permission to whine about this in the future
<Lachezar> knome: Yes, I don't expect this to be fixed. I don't expect this to be fixed EVEN if I submit the bug. I've had _NONE_ of the bugs fixed in Launchpad. Gave up on that idea long ago. I don't bother wasting time to submit a bug, just to find out someone decided to mark it as a duplicate of something completely unrelated.
 * Lachezar promisses not to whine about that. Or anything else Linux for that matter.
<knome> well, filing bugs is the only way to make the developers know of them
<Marzata> knome: most ppl are lazy to do it
<knome> Marzata, i know.
<Marzata> knome: they still think Linux is coming from Santa, not from the community.
<hobgoblin> in the past I felt it was pointless to do so - not so much now though I hasten to add
<knome> well, it all depends on the severity of the bug
<hobgoblin> I know :)
<Lachezar> Marzata,  knome: The urge to file a bug quickly dissipates when one sees nothing in exchange.
<knome> Lachezar, i'm sorry for your bad experiences
<hobgoblin> Lachezar: a lot of the time if it's just one person and no-one can verify it - then it's hard
<hobgoblin> but I understand your point
<Lachezar> Marzata,  knome: I've recently come across a pretty nasty defect in aptitude... Got my issue yanked as a duplicate, and then marked as 'Will eventyally fix in some far-away release, but foirget for back-porting'.
<Marzata> Lachezar: isn't that xfce xkb plugin written by Bulgarian?
<xubuntu362> hi
<knome> i understand that too. but as a contributor, i also want to make it clear that without bug reports, bugs are not most probably going to be fixed
<Lachezar> Marzata: Dunno. The About box does not say :-/
<Lachezar> knome: Yes, being a software developer myself I _KNOW_ that it's crucial...
<Marzata> Lachezar: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin
<knome> okay, if you guys want to continue, move to #xubuntu-offtopic. i think that's it for this :)
<knome> xubuntu362, hello
<Marzata> Lachezar: "Written by Alexander Iliev". Why you guys don't get together and have a beer and fix it?
<Lachezar> Leaving those off-topic aside: where in Xubuntu do I configure xkb settings (per user).
<timmillwood> system hangs at "Asking all remaining processes to terminate..."
<timmillwood> ;(
<Marzata> timmillwood: it happens even with the supercomputers.
<timmillwood> I'll see what happens next reboot
 * timmillwood likes to think he has a super computer.
<Marzata> timmillwood: btw, Cray is using Windows for they web site.
<timmillwood> huh?
<sambro> instead of using alt+tab to switch between open applications, is there a way to just type the name of an open application and it will toggle to that application?
<holstein> sambro: i use kupfer ... not sure about toggling, though im sure theres a way
<xsl> how do i disable right click and middle click on the xfce desktop?
<sambro> thanks holstein, looks like there is a 'window-list' plugin for kupfer that i can use
<holstein> :)
<holstein> xsl: check out https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics and see if that helps :)
<DarkLordZim> when i install wireshark via apt-get, i get an Lua error  "Lua: Error during loading: [string "/usr/share/wireshark/init.lua"]:45:dofile has been disabled.
<DarkLordZim> then wireshark freezes after a few minutes of captures
<DarkLordZim> is there another way i'm supposed to install it to run on Xubuntu 64?
<developer> hello, i'm having a strange problem with an application launcher. i developed an application and i want to create a launcher for it on the desktop. it needs to be launched with the application's root working directory. I created a launcher on the panel, specifying the working dir and the executable. it works. I'm unable to do the same thing on the desktop because the application is always launched referring to my home directory and
<developer> not the working dir i specified in the launcher. any idea?
<xubuntu459> Hi at all: I'm trying to install xubuntu 11.10 but the progress bar didn't move since 15min. If I expand the details at the bottom the last line is "dbus [1138]:[system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'
<alexandru4392> hello
<alexandru4392> after a day of using xubuntu 11.10 i conclusioned that it's faster than kubuntu and ubuntu with unity
<alexandru4392> XUBUNTU IS AWESOME
<alexandru4392> it just works
<baizon> it is simple :)
<TheSheep> simply awesome
<developer> hello, i'm having a strange problem with an application launcher. i developed an application and i want to create a launcher for it on the desktop. it needs to be launched with the application's root working directory. I created a launcher on the panel, specifying the working dir and the executable. it works. I'm unable to do the same thing on the desktop because the application is always launched referring to my home directory and
<developer> not the working dir i specified in the launcher. any idea?
<alexandru4392> developer can you send me the app so i can test it
<alexandru4392> xubuntu is FAST
<alexandru4392> updated my kernel and installed compiz
<TheSheep> that just means your graphics card is fast :)
<alexandru4392> who uses kernel 3.2.9
<w30> I have a weird xubuntu problem; When I close Firefox it opens libreoffice. I don't have any idea what to do to prevent this or understand it.
<TheSheep> w30: how did you open firefox?
<w30> TheSheep, command line,  shortcut, menu, makes no difference.
<TheSheep> strange
<w30> TheSheep, even messing with /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop doesn't help
<w30> Is anyone besides me having flash troubles with a 64bit system? Lots of flash sites don't work anymore. Is this because Adobe's flash is advancing without Liniux support/
<baizon> w30: what version and package do you use?
<baizon> i got no problems with flash at all
<w30> baizon, xubuntu 11.10 and the latest Adobe 64 bit flash whatever that is called???
<w30> baizon, where is your libflashplayer.so  placed?
<baizon> i just installed the package
<w30> mine is in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<w30> baizon, did you use the xubuntu repo version?
<baizon> yes
<w30> baizon, I tried both -the repo and the Adobe download tar
<baizon> the "normal"
<w30> baizon, I get lots of you need a later flash errors; I am not sure that is an accurate error message though.
<w30> baizon, you tube flash files always work though.
<baizon> check your flash version
<w30> either on the site or downloaded .flv files
<w30> Adobe Flash Player version 11.1.102.63 Your system: Linux 64-bit, Firefox
<w30> says Adobe
<baizon> seems ok :)
<baizon> on what website is the problem?
<w30> baizon, quite a few news sites( fox news, ABC, ; National Geographic
<baizon> firefox 10?
<w30> baizon, 10.02 Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu Canonical-1.0
<jonte> Heya. This might not be xubuntu specific, but can I add a new "special" directory in my ~? Like Documents, Desktop, etc. I'm after the customized icon.
<TheSheep> you can add emblems to your directories
<TheSheep> actually I would love to disable the special icons and use normal ones with emblems
<w30> You  can got to settings-desktop-icons and pick what icons show on your desktop (home trash filesystem removable devices)
<w30> then you can right click on an empty space on the desktop and create your own launchers
<w30> you can select icons from various icon types or even all files i.e. your own icons
<arbo> If the 'several minutes' suggested by the xubuntu installer to wipe the swap space extends into the 30+ minute range, is it safe to assume something's gone wrong?
<autif> arbo - how much RAM and swap space do you have? Are you upgrading or performing a clean install?
<arbo> 16GB, and whatever xubuntu chooses when installing onto an empty disk (250GB).  clean install.
<arbo> It's possible the disk itself is crap.  Old disk recovered from another PC.
<autif> ooh - ubuntu might choose 16 or 32 GB for swap - it does take a while - but not 30 minutes - unless you are on an atom processor or something that slow
<autif> is the HDD led on?
<autif> or blinking?
<autif> if yes, then it is working, otherwise - chances are something went wrong
<arbo> Yeah.  And the USB I'm installing from shows some intermittent activity.  It's just not what it was earlier in the install (furiously blinking, now just every 6 or so seconds)
<autif> if there is no disk activity and there is no CPU activity - something is wrong
<autif> once every 6 seconds or so does not really count as activity on HDD
<autif> go to a terminal - Ctrl Alt F1/F2 etc
<autif> and using top or soemthing see what the CPU load is
<autif> if the load is high then be patient, otherwise - ....
<autif> i can not think of alternatives
<autif> if either of the two are active - CPU or disk activity - you are fine - otherwise not
<arbo2> haha, and now I can't get back into x
<autif> Ctrl Alt F7
<autif> try all the F1, F2 buttons in order - F7 should be X
<autif> sorry to quit on you, but I gotta run. All the best, someone should be able to help
<Pasq89> if i try to delete files in NTFS partition i get: unable to find or create Trash
<Pasq89> shift+delete does the trick, but what if i want to have a chance to restore those files later? any solution?
<pamposzek> Hey, I have problem installing xubuntu 12.04 from CD, some 'unrecoverable problem' during copying. Maybe someone can help?
<knome> did you check the CD integrity?
<pamposzek> how do I do that?
<knome> checksums
<knome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ <- check that or any other appropriate page for the sums
<pamposzek> Hm, it's different..
<pamposzek> So I need to download again?
<knome> if you downloaded today's image and the checksum doesn't match, then yes
<Pasq89> pampo?
<pamposzek> yea?
<knome> but please note that 12.04 is still beta
<Pasq89> tipote re.. aplws ise dikos mas... gt en dokimazeis pou usb?
<knome> Pasq89, english only please
<pamposzek> There shouldn't be problems with booting via USB? I just used last cd.
<Pasq89> okay knome
<knome> pamposzek, should work with the desktop image
<magerquark> is it possible to update 11.10 to 12.04 with apt-get?
<magerquark> in an easy manner
<Pasq89> any solution for the: unable to find or create thrash on nfts partition? (exept of shift+delete..) also tried to create .thrash-MyId
<knome> magerquark, update-manager -d
<pamposzek> ok thanks then, I'll try non beta via usb. Also, installer was doing some strange stuff. When I checked to replace old ubuntu, he created multiple swap partitions and corrupted grub. Hope it will work now.
<knome> magerquark, but please remember it's still beta...
<magerquark> knome, muchas gracias
<knome> Pasq89, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499345 ?
<magerquark> knome, i am running it via virtaulbox
<knome> magerquark, right, just making sure
<magerquark> so it is just to play with
<Pasq89> thanx!
#xubuntu 2012-03-06
<Vermicelli> After I've logged in, as soon as desktop icons load, my wallpaper disappears and my icon theme changes. What should I look for, to fix this?
<Vermicelli> Maybe some list of processes ran at login, to see what's killing what?
<knome> are you running nautilus?
<Vermicelli> thunar
<knome> app menu -> settings -> settings manager -> session and startup -> tab application autostart
<knome> if you think it's something there
<Vermicelli> thanks
<Vermicelli> What xfce application handles wallpaper? I would've thought xfdesktop, but I have that running (presumably correctly).
<knome> that does, but for example, nautilus will take over
<Vermicelli> I don't think I have nautilus. I run xubuntu.
<Vermicelli> Isn't nautilus the file browser for gnome?
<knome> yeah, you shouldn't. :) but i said it will, just for an example
<knome> yeah, gnome uses nautilus
<Vermicelli> Apparently, no one in the history of google has had this problem. Or my google-fu is weak.
<pamposzek> Hey, I tried 11.10 via USB.. still nothing. I choose install, logo appears, but then suddenly desktop session pops in and It kinda freezes. Can't run install or applications :(
<pamposzek> Maybe I'll try formatting pendrive.. but I don't know..
<holstein> try safe graphics mode
<holstein> F6 at the boot screen i believe
<holstein> try forcing the vesa driver
<holstein> pamposzek: ^
<pamposzek> Thanks, I'll try that after I make again usb bootloader.
<pamposzek> Oh. 'Checksum do not match. Retry?' ... so iso file is corrupted? ;o
<pamposzek> Strange ;/ I
<pamposzek> I'm running 12.04 live cd, making boot for 11.10. On 38% cd is read and then error about checksums..
<holstein> use #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 :)
<mundofr> hello there
<mundofr> one quick question
<mundofr> what was the latest version of xubuntu to support PowerPC G4?
<mundofr> I'm trying to find a use to an old Mac Mini (2005) I found
<pamposzek> Hey. Still can't install 11.10 via USB. I created image using Unetbootin and I can't select vesa mode..
<pamposzek> It shows logo, then stops and enters desktop mode - there I can only reboot, even xchat doesn't work.
<holstein> mundofr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<holstein> pamposzek: i would try the vesa driver
<holstein> i would also consider tryint the alternate CD and just go on and install
<holstein> i would try another popular live CD, such as knoppix
<pamposzek> Hm, maybe I could install from USB while using live cd?
<pamposzek> this is so frustrating..
<mundofr> thanks holstein!
<Vermicelli> For some reason when I log in, my wallpaper quickly disappears (leaving a solid blue background) and my desktop icons are not the usual style. Any suggestions?
<starn> what are the addresses for yahoo video chat? and ports i would like to block them.. outgoing and incoming
<w30> Vermicelli, maybe you are loading a second desktop manager run ps auxw and look for one?
<w30> Vermicelli, for example mine is xfdesktop and then compiz ccp --replace
<w30> Vermicelli, xfce4-session, xfwm4, xfdesktop, gnome, startkde, something like that?
<Vermicelli> No gnome or compiz. Just straight xfce.
<w30> Vermicelli, does ps aux show xfdesktop as a process?
<Vermicelli> w30, yes.
<w30> Vermicelli, Are your icons just two colored or hi contrast like you would have with a vision handicapped setting would have?
<w30> err....like a handicapped setting would have
<Vermicelli> They're just a different style. Most notably, timage files show a thumbnail in the icon, rather than the generic image icon (jpgs, etc).
<Vermicelli> image*
<w30> hmmmm.. My image files have a thumbnail in Thunar but not the ones  on the Desktop. They show a generic black square in a frame like a picture frame of  nothing but dark
<w30> Vermicelli, what do you have for a wallpaper that you loose?
<w30> Vermicelli, and can you change the wallpaper by right clicking your mouse and picking desktop settings?
<Vermicelli>  I have access to the menu, but selecting a wallpaper has no effect.
<Vermicelli> I had a ~1MB .jpg as wallpaper.
<w30> Vermicelli, even picking the single image button doesn't help eh?
<Vermicelli> Actually, right-clicking on desktop, nothing happens when I select "change desktop background." Through xfce's setting manager, I at least can get to the menu to select a wallpaper.
<Vermicelli> w30, Right. In the setting manager's "Desktop" section, nothing has any effect.
<w30> Vermicelli, what about making a gradient? Is that possible?
<Vermicelli> Negative.
<Vermicelli> Nor does "Set as wallpaper" on an image's context menu.
<w30> Vermicelli, It's obvious that your computer has been taken over by Zombies...
<w30> Vermicelli, Seriously, I don't have any idea where to go next. Sorry
<Vermicelli> Thanks. I appreciate the help.
<w30> Vermicelli, I wish I knew more.
<Vermicelli> It started when my brother had me install hamachi and haguichi (a gui for it) , which called for a bunch of prereqs. I uninstalled and autoremoved, but something obviously is different than before. At least, that's the correlation, if not causation.
<Vermicelli> Thanks anyway though. FOr the time and trouble, if nothing else.
<w30> Vermicelli, Have you got any kind words for your brother? Ha!
<whatisboom> I love you guys.
<whatisboom> reinstalling and i saw the link and was like .... this CANT work during install...
<Unit193> It doesn't, you're not here.
<whatisboom> Am I that drunk?
<whatisboom> shit.
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Just kidding. :P
<whatisboom> Am I having a conversation with malware?
<whatisboom> o_O
<Unit193> Yep, I am full on malware, very smart and can answer many questions, as long as you don't mind the lag. ;)
<whatisboom> Quit fapping.
<Unit193> Errr... This is supposed to be a family friendly support channel...
<whatisboom> Fapping is knitting right?
<pamposzek> Hey, just a quick question. Is installing xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu the same thing as doing fresh install of Xubuntu in terms of performance?
<Marzata> it is not.
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to check what services are running
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<pamposzek> So after doing this script it will be the same, right? ubottu
<knome> pamposzek, it should be relatively same. but no promises.
<pamposzek> Thanks a lot. Well, it's my only shot. Xubuntu install doesn't like my pc ;)
<knome> pamposzek, and it will remove anything in gnome, even those packages you're using. so you might need to reinstall a few things.
<knome> pamposzek, what's the problem with the xubuntu install?
<pamposzek> I get some 'unrecoverable error' on 12.04 install, and 11.10 enters into desktop mode during install - from there I can pretty much only reboot, system is unresponsive
<Marzata> pamposzek: for clean xubu install?
<pamposzek> yea, I tried many times - deleting partitions etc
<knome> pamposzek, have you tried the alternate discs?
<Marzata> pamposzek: some hdd error?
<pamposzek> well, I don't know what type of error
<pamposzek> but I installed ubuntu 9.10 without problems
<Marzata> pamposzek: check the hdd for errors.
<pamposzek> and updating now
<pamposzek> I can' get to disks.. Not Authorized: Remote Exception invoking org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority.CheckAuthorization() on /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/Authority at name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount-system-internal is not registered
<chelz> !triggers > ChanServ
<chelz> !triggers > chelz
<chelz> !help > chelz
<ubottu> chelz, please see my private message
<ronsonol> anyone running 12.04 beta 1?
<well_laid_lawn> someone in #ubuntu+1 will be I bet
<ronsonol> Is that the testing room?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<ronsonol> I should look this stuff up <blush>.
<well_laid_lawn> Topic for #ubuntu+1 is: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin
<ronsonol> Yeah, I'm in there now.
<WhereIsMySpoon> hi, how do i set thunar to be the default file manager? im using ubuntu 11.04 with xfce as a window manager
<WhereIsMySpoon> also, i dont seem to have any bar at the top which has file, tools, help etc
<WhereIsMySpoon> *at the top of any of my windows
<ronsonol> WhereIsMySpoon, do you have a panel bar at all?  Maybe got set for "Automatically show and hide?"
<WhereIsMySpoon> ronsonol, i have a top bar as in it has the icon top left which gives you menu options
<WhereIsMySpoon> but for applications i dont have file, edit, view, help
<WhereIsMySpoon> etc
<WhereIsMySpoon> ronsonol, i also now cannot seem to log out :S
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah nvm that
<WhereIsMySpoon> for some reason gnome-panel was on top of my xfce panel
<WhereIsMySpoon> and the logout from gnome-panel didnt work
<ronsonol> Heh.
<WhereIsMySpoon> argh
<WhereIsMySpoon> wtf
<WhereIsMySpoon> ronsonol, how do i stop gnome-panel taking over my top bar
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont want it
<ronsonol> I've never encountered that.
<WhereIsMySpoon> the only way to get rid of it is to spam "killall gnome-panel"
<WhereIsMySpoon> until it stops appearing
<ronsonol> Sounds like a config file needs blown away.
<WhereIsMySpoon> mm
<WhereIsMySpoon> anyhow
<WhereIsMySpoon> disregarding that
<ronsonol> Wish I could tellya offhand which one.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ronsonol, how do i get thunar to be my default file manager
<WhereIsMySpoon> and how do i get my file/view/edit/tools/help menus back for applications
<ronsonol> Thunar should be the default file manager.  What are you getting instead?
<WhereIsMySpoon> nautilus
<WhereIsMySpoon> im using ubuntu 11.04
<WhereIsMySpoon> just with xfce as a window manager
<ronsonol> I don't think nautilus is ordinarily installed.
<ronsonol> Did you get it by way of a dependency or something?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ronsonol, i had ubuntu installed on here before
<WhereIsMySpoon> and was using that
<WhereIsMySpoon> using gnome3
<WhereIsMySpoon> i just hated gnome3/unity
<WhereIsMySpoon> so i switched to xfce
<WhereIsMySpoon> im still using 11.04
<ronsonol> Yeah, I can relate to that.
<WhereIsMySpoon> just with xfce as a window manager
<WhereIsMySpoon> i guess i could just uninstall nautilus?
<WhereIsMySpoon> see what happens
<hobgoblin> it'll complain rather a lot I expect
<WhereIsMySpoon> why, it has thunar
<hobgoblin> nautilus does more than be a file manager
<WhereIsMySpoon> i see
<ronsonol> Yeah, it's the default for xfce.
<WhereIsMySpoon> >.<
<WhereIsMySpoon> well how do i get thunar to be default
<hobgoblin> the issue you've got I think is nautilus trying to deal with the desktop as well as xfce doing it
<WhereIsMySpoon> i see
<WhereIsMySpoon> how do i fix it hobgoblin ^^
<ronsonol> "This monitor ain't big enough for two desktop environments."
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<hobgoblin> trying to find something I read a while back WhereIsMySpoon - being interrupted by an ill kid ...
<WhereIsMySpoon> okay, thanks :) aww, hope he/she gets well soon ^^
<hobgoblin> :p me too ...
<ronsonol> WhereIsMySpoon, are you positioned to do erase/reinstall?  It isn't that big a deal.  I've done about a half dozen recently.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ugh
<WhereIsMySpoon> id rather not
<ronsonol> On multiple machines, that is.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont have anything special on the comp
<WhereIsMySpoon> but its just a hassle
<hobgoblin> if you wanted to installl xubuntu and remove ubuntu it should be fairly simple
<ronsonol> Is /home mounted on a separate partition?
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager#Script_to_change_Thunar_to_be_the_default_file_manager
<chelz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<chelz> aww beat me
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<WhereIsMySpoon> how do i find out ronsonol
<hobgoblin> that might help - but ubuntu is diiferent with unity than before - no idea what draws what anymore
<ronsonol> df -h should say in a hurry.
<WhereIsMySpoon> no
<WhereIsMySpoon> just /dev/sda1
<WhereIsMySpoon> then i have 4 "none"s
<ronsonol> nones are system stuff.
<chelz> just looked over stuff
<chelz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager#Changing_Your_Default_File_Manager
<chelz> that and
<chelz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager#Changing_the_System-wide_Default_File_Manager
<chelz> are both short and fairly simple
<chelz> xfe.desktop for example
<chelz> second one should do
<chelz> just need the .desktop file for thunar
<chelz> might already be there
<hobgoblin> that will deal with making it the default filemanager - not so sure it will deal with the window menu bar
<WhereIsMySpoon> chelz what do i put in thunar.desktop
<WhereIsMySpoon> just the
<WhereIsMySpoon> inode/directory=thunar.desktop
<WhereIsMySpoon> x-directory/normal=thunar.desktop
<WhereIsMySpoon> ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> chelz, hobgoblin will i need to restart to apply changes?
<hobgoblin> hang on - might have found something useful
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok i found what to put in the thunar.desktop
<WhereIsMySpoon> i also found exo-preferred-applications
<WhereIsMySpoon> which seems to just change it with a menu click
<WhereIsMySpoon> but none of these changes seem to be applied off the bat
<hobgoblin> this 'might' help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10866851&postcount=3
<hobgoblin> for the desktop issue - the change default might need a logout/in or reboot - no real idea
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm looks useful
<WhereIsMySpoon> ill try it
<WhereIsMySpoon> lunchtime now :3
<WhereIsMySpoon> thanks both
<hobgoblin> but personally if it was me I would be installing xubuntu-desktop and then using the pschocat xfce page to remove gnome
<hobgoblin> welcome - have a good lunch
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, when i restarted it just stayed on the blue screen which says KUbuntu in the middle with 5 dots underneath it..you know how to make it shutdown/restart properly?
<WhereIsMySpoon> and hobgoblin i already have xubuntu-desktop
<WhereIsMySpoon> what is pschocat xfce page
<bazhang> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea i just found it :D thanks though!
<WhereIsMySpoon> i still seem to have nautilus as the default file manager :(
<WhereIsMySpoon> wow lol almost a gig will be freed
<WhereIsMySpoon> nice
<WhereIsMySpoon> man
<WhereIsMySpoon> ubuntu sure does put a load of crap on your system
<WhereIsMySpoon> bazhang, should i execute all 4 of the commands here?:
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcenatty
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin?
<hobgoblin> hello WhereIsMySpoon
<hobgoblin> WhereIsMySpoon: no - if you had ubuntu installed use the ubuntu one etc
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok
<hobgoblin> BUT
<hobgoblin> if for instance there was something you specifically wanted you'd need to reinstall that - another but being that it would be better to do that from a terminal using the no recommends option
<hobgoblin> I installed alacarte here to fiddle with menu's for instance  - sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-recommends stops too much being added with it
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, yea i had to reinstall a couple things including java
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, why does netbeans say it cant find the java home?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i put JAVA_HOME back in .bashrc
<WhereIsMySpoon> exported it and added it to PATH
<hobgoblin> absolutely no idea
<WhereIsMySpoon> made new terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> bah
<WhereIsMySpoon> java is always a pain in the ass
<hobgoblin> yep - perhaps purge and reinstall it
<WhereIsMySpoon> i just did
<WhereIsMySpoon> java was inunstalled
<WhereIsMySpoon> with all of the rest of the stuf
<WhereIsMySpoon> f
<hobgoblin> I only ever need the icedtea stuff as I don't have a need for all the other java gubbins
<WhereIsMySpoon> i do ^^
<hobgoblin> ...
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, why the elipsis?
<hobgoblin> just a sort of I understand wish I could help
<WhereIsMySpoon> haha no worries :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> you've helped a lot already
<hobgoblin> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> it seems a lot faster already
<WhereIsMySpoon> for some reason when you go beyond 10-15 applications (be it terminal windows/file browsers or whatever) in gnome 3 it slows down hugely
<hobgoblin> I do try - xubuntu is quite new to me (1 year) so I sit here and pick up what I can - other stuff I've read or know about so can help :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> doesnt seem to be the case here
<hobgoblin> I ran away quite quickly from unity/gnomeshell 3
<WhereIsMySpoon> gnome 2 was fairly good
<WhereIsMySpoon> unity is fckin awful
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<Myrtti> mind the language
<WhereIsMySpoon> i did :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> if thats still not acceptable, then sorry :)
<Myrtti> no, actually you didn't, but nevermind
<WhereIsMySpoon> unity is bloomin' awful
<WhereIsMySpoon> better? :D
<hobgoblin> WhereIsMySpoon: just need to bear in mind that little one's might be about - like my daughter looking over my shoulder ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea i guess
<WhereIsMySpoon> i did mean it when i said sorry
<hobgoblin> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> :)
<hobgoblin> I understand :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, whats the standard "microsoft word" equivalent on xfce
<WhereIsMySpoon> as it uninstalled openoffice
<hobgoblin> but getting back to sorting the java thing - you'll have to hang about
<hobgoblin> did it not reinstall libreoffice?
<hobgoblin> WhereIsMySpoon: libreoffice-writer
<WhereIsMySpoon> no
<WhereIsMySpoon> it didnt
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-writer
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea
<hobgoblin> or look in synaptic
<WhereIsMySpoon> just ahead of ya ;)
<hobgoblin> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> argh
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, now devices arent detected on usb0, usb1 etc
<WhereIsMySpoon> do i need to reinstall some drivesr?
<WhereIsMySpoon> drivers
<hobgoblin> oh dear - no real idea I'm afraid - the only problems I ever really get are during dev phase. Shouldn't need a driver - but you can check with lsusb to see what is being seen
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, it is detected with lsusb
<WhereIsMySpoon> it just isnt detected with ifconfig
<WhereIsMySpoon> as it should be
<hobgoblin> oh - wireless - then I'm really not going to be of much use, all I would say is check in settings - additional drivers - might well have been removed - if not and it's there and recognised - maybe remove so you can reinstall it
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, is isnt wireless
<WhereIsMySpoon> its ethernet over usb
<hobgoblin> oh ok - see how much I know about ether/wireless lol
<hobgoblin> did it need a driver installing when you first installed ubuntu?
<WhereIsMySpoon> no
<hobgoblin> have you rebooted since doing the purexfce thing?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes
<hobgoblin> I'd look in the logs as well - do you know where they are
<WhereIsMySpoon> dpkg logs?
<WhereIsMySpoon> in /var/log?
<hobgoblin> yea - syslog to start with
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin,  ok now what
<hobgoblin> was it plugged in when you rebooted - if so have a look in dmesg
<hobgoblin> look for whatever lsusb showed in the logs
<WhereIsMySpoon> theres no lsusb in dmesg or syslog
<hobgoblin> kern/syslog/dmesg are the  ones I would look in
<hobgoblin> WhereIsMySpoon: no - look for what it is recognised as by lsusb in the logs
<WhereIsMySpoon> ? i see it here when i type lsusb
<WhereIsMySpoon> Bus 006 Device 002: ID blah
<hobgoblin> WhereIsMySpoon: other thing you could do is unplug it, wait a few secs, plug it in and then look again at the logs
<hobgoblin> but I am not sure any of this is sreally going to be of much help - could be a case of the blind leading the blind
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm
<WhereIsMySpoon> for some reason its just started working
<WhereIsMySpoon> xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> its cause im looking at it :p
<Mahmoud> hi. i'm using disk encryption and while i was going to hybernate, i forced a shutdown. now when i log-in i cannot find any of my previous documents. any hints how to fix this screwed up issue?
<hobgoblin> excellent - my psychicether fix that connection power is working again then WhereIsMySpoon :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> XDD
<hobgoblin> Mahmoud: I don't and would not want to start trying if it was encrypted - hang around and wait for someone to see it
<Mahmoud> i can see ~/ stuff, but ls ~/Documents is empty
<Mahmoud> but i lost my themes and app customizations
<hobgoblin> well it would be empty I suspect given what you did - I would expect it's still there - you just need to fix what you did - I don't use encryption so don't know much about it though
<Mahmoud> didn't do anything. just improper shutdown while the laptop was hybernating
<hobgoblin> well - you did that ;) as I said if someone can help they will
<Mahmoud> win 2
<Mahmoud> heh
<WhereIsMySpoon> Mahmoud, might want to ask in #ubuntu as well
<WhereIsMySpoon> and/or make a question on stackoverflow
<Mahmoud> WhereIsMySpoon: did, no hope.
<Mahmoud> a guy on gentoo told me that i'm screwed.
<WhereIsMySpoon> try on stackoverflow
<WhereIsMySpoon> its really good there
<WhereIsMySpoon> as in the website
<Mahmoud> it's hard to make bugmenot work for SO
<WhereIsMySpoon> ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> whats that, Mahmoud
<Mahmoud> nvm, i was just too lazy to ask in stack overflow (SO)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah i see
<WhereIsMySpoon> well its good service ther
<WhereIsMySpoon> e
<WhereIsMySpoon> er, you should ask in askubuntu.com
<WhereIsMySpoon> its a branch of SO
<justakill> hey my scanner was reconized before now it isn't?
<justakill> what happend?
<Mahmoud> ubuntu AI
<WhereIsMySpoon> justakill, tried the usual turning it off/on and replugging it etc?
<justakill> WhereIsMySpoon yea
<justakill> i did
<justakill> it works fine in windows
<justakill> well its reconized
<WhereIsMySpoon> justakill, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574107
<WhereIsMySpoon> try that
<WhereIsMySpoon> justakill, i assume you also tried rebooting your own pc?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont mean to sound stupid or make you look the same but so many peripheral problems are solved by either turning them or your pc off and on again because some driver or system program has got stuck
<justakill> yea
<WhereIsMySpoon> kk
<justakill> no i always do the standard moves
<WhereIsMySpoon> okay :)
<justakill> lol
<justakill> i'm looking though the article
<justakill> its giving me some usefull commands
<WhereIsMySpoon> cool :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, you're an ubuntu dev?
<hobgoblin> nope - just a user :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> whats the difference between me using ubuntu and you being a "user"?
<hobgoblin> WhereIsMySpoon: none at all :) but a dev I'm not - closest I ever got to programming was hello world
<WhereIsMySpoon> haha ok :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> how come, hobgoblin? decided programming wasnt for you?
<hobgoblin> too long in the tooth perhaps - never got interested enough to learn - but this is probably best in offtopic if you want to chat :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> yea sorry :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> nah im working :) dont wanna be caught up in offtopic stuff ^^
<hobgoblin> lol
<Mahmoud> hi -- i fixed my problem
<Mahmoud> i did ls ~ and found that i have two directories of every lost directory
<Mahmoud> i.e. two directories with same exact names
<Mahmoud> when i was doing "ls", it was readin ghte empty new one. and once i delete it, ls "<dir_name>" listed the real one
<Mahmoud> it's weird. but this is how it worked... although i still have no idea why would i have two directories with the same name
<pjotter> Hello everybody. I know there is an xfce equivallent of gconf-editor. Does anybody know by any change?
<TheSheep> xfce4-settings-editor
<pjotter> Great! Thanks, TheSheep! That's the one :)
<pjotter> Where can I find this kind of information? I tried searching the internet but couldn't find it.
<WhereIsMySpoon> pjotter, google
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574107
<WhereIsMySpoon> i typed in "xfce gconf equivalent"
<hobgoblin> that'll be the usb scanner thread and a bit confusing I suspect :)
<pjotter> WhereIsMySpoon: Hmmm... I don't use Google too much. But you're right, in Google it shows up fairly quick.
<WhereIsMySpoon> oops
<WhereIsMySpoon> sorry pjotter
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6791
<WhereIsMySpoon> xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> didnt copy properly for some reaso
<WhereIsMySpoon> n
<pjotter> thanks WhereIsMySpoon. I'll note those down.
<WhereIsMySpoon> nono
<WhereIsMySpoon> pjotter, the first is not for you
<WhereIsMySpoon> it was for someone else like half an hour ago
<pjotter> Ok :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> just use the forum.xfce one
<pjotter> I get it
<WhereIsMySpoon> and yes, people should google more :)
<pjotter> Bwaahhh
<pjotter> nope
<pjotter> :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> >:C
<pjotter> I tried ixquicking it
<WhereIsMySpoon> what on earth is that
<pjotter> it is another search engine
<WhereIsMySpoon> blates not as good ;)
<pjotter> one that doesn't log ip's and searches
<WhereIsMySpoon> but anyway, thats offtopic
<WhereIsMySpoon> :)
<pjotter> It's not always as good as Google, I must say. But it is fairly good
<pjotter> It is a meta-search engine. So, I think that means it is seaching other search engines and combines the results
<WhereIsMySpoon> i see
<elijah> I just installed Xubunut on a low spec laptop last night, it has a 20 GB drive, I just got an error message saying disk space was low. Did a "properties" on the "file system" and it is 18+GB
<elijah> I did download all the updates last night, do you think that would have caused it?
<WhereIsMySpoon> elijah, my xubuntu install only uses 6.8G
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i am up to date with updates
<WhereIsMySpoon> so unless you have a really large /home folder
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont see how thats possible
<elijah> WhereIsMySpoon: Thanks, it is a bare install
<elijah> I installed synergy and that's it
<WhereIsMySpoon> elijah, can you do a df -h please
<WhereIsMySpoon> and pastebin the output
<elijah> WhereIsMySpoon: thanks, http://pastebin.com/tpu68i3A
<elijah> WhereIsMySpoon: I did install it over Ubuntu but chose the wipe everything option
<elijah> Home folder is only 150MB
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<WhereIsMySpoon> what the heck did you install xD
<elijah> Do you know with the app is that shows your usage per folder?
<elijah> FOund it
<elijah> It is called disk usage analyzer (baobab)
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats the one
<WhereIsMySpoon> just press the scan filesystem bnutton
<WhereIsMySpoon> button
<elijah> crap, just realized I can't install it because I don't have enough space :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> you can do du -sh on /
<WhereIsMySpoon> du is disk usage cmd line tool
<WhereIsMySpoon> -h is human readable
<WhereIsMySpoon> and -s means it doesnt recurse and print all sub directories
<WhereIsMySpoon> but it does still add the usage from the subdirectories
<elijah> k, trying
<elijah> software center is still hanging
<WhereIsMySpoon> elijah, should have checked space left before you installed 123912398 extra programs you dont need ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> wb hob
<elijah> Weird somehow it installed
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> shhh
<WhereIsMySpoon> dont tell anyone ;)
<elijah> /var/log/ is 14.9 GB
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> clean it
<hobgoblin> a bit big there then
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats crazy
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<WhereIsMySpoon> what precisely is taking all that up elijah
<elijah> kern.log and syslog.1
<elijah> both are 7GB
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<WhereIsMySpoon> archive them
<WhereIsMySpoon> or just get rid of them if you dont want them :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats ridiculous though
<WhereIsMySpoon> you say its a fresh install
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont see how they can be 7gb each
<elijah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/115774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 115774 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "syslog.0 and kern.log.0 grow huge" [High,Confirmed]
<WhereIsMySpoon> my syslog is 16k , lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> and ive had this for months
<WhereIsMySpoon> ouch
<elijah> So it is okay to delete them?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes theyre only logs
<WhereIsMySpoon> linux will create them again if it needs to write to them
<WhereIsMySpoon> what you can do
<WhereIsMySpoon> is just write "" to them both
<elijah> great, thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> if you're worried
<WhereIsMySpoon> just
<WhereIsMySpoon> echo "" > syslog
<WhereIsMySpoon> you may have to sudo -i beforehand though
<hobgoblin> I would though keep a close eye on them - if they start growing fast - look to see what is being logged
<WhereIsMySpoon> aye
<WhereIsMySpoon> I solved! it was an ACPI problem, thus nothing to be changed or set in linux. I had to disable all ACPI features of the BIOS.
<WhereIsMySpoon> I hope it helps.
<WhereIsMySpoon> maybe thats an answeR?
<WhereIsMySpoon> was in the bug
<elijah> I posted a comment on that bug
<WhereIsMySpoon> cool
<WhereIsMySpoon> well keep them in chec
<WhereIsMySpoon> k
<WhereIsMySpoon> and if it happens again post there again attaching your logs
<WhereIsMySpoon> and probably reinstall
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats a horrible bug
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> one to write down in the books, methinks...
<elijah> yeah, not very nice
<Marzata> what sound recorder one can use in xubuntu?
<Marzata> audacity?
<Unit193> Whatever one you like, but that works.
<omnom> anyone that know why I cant use a socks(ssh) that i've setup for anything... but I can telnet into it... log: http://paste2.org/p/1929109
<theoN^> Hi, I'm quite new to linux and I chose to start off with Xubuntu. I've been using it for a few weeks now and I'm liking it, but for some reason every time I boot my system, my window manager seems to be doing something wrong .. I have to run "xfwm4 --replace" every time after I log in to my account ... is there a reason why it's behaving like this and how do I prevent it from happening?
<theoN^> While I am at it: my system always boots with chromium opened up, what's up with that? This all started happening after I decided to save my session for future logins once, I ticked it off now, but it's still opening chromium by default
<theoN^> I'm guessing this is all related as it all happened at the same time (after I ticked the save session box), no clue why though
<drc> Try this...delete ~/.cache/sessions...reboot/restart X ...This worked for me.
<drc> Also , look at Settings Manager>Session and Startup...make sure taht chromium is not listed there as "Immediately"
<drc> Becasue you <did> clcik save session :)  Even though you unclicked it, IIRC the (old) saved session is still the default.
<theoN^> drc, should I remove the sessions map or its contents, or should that not matter?
 * drc thinks that if he's wrong, some will surely correct him :)
<xc90> hi knome, are you around?
<knome> xc90, yes
<xc90> Godd evening, I just wanted to tell you about my very positiv experience with xubuntu
<knome> xc90, good to hear that :)
<xc90> ... and than I got the idea to see you next time when I visit HKI, lets have a beer on my account! haha
<knome> worksforme :)
<xc90> actually I am  German, but travelling to FIN every year.
<knome> mm-hmm, guessed the first part from your host. so what's in finland you need to see yearly? :)
<xc90> Guess what ? Relatives! I got another expatriate Suomalainen in CH to at least try xubuntu
<knome> right :)
<TheSheep> knome: hey, I wanted to ask you something weird
<knome> TheSheep, sure...
<TheSheep> knome: you know that sometimes you stumble upon those really werid people, trolls by hobby and profession, with really inflated egos and practically pathologic personalities
<pAt__> hi guys, how can I set the opacity of the pull down menu? I use the compositor of xfce.
<knome> TheSheep, yeah. :)
<knome> pAt__, pull down menu as in?
<TheSheep> knome: somehow every time I investigate such a person, it always turns out to be a jobless single male from netherlands or finland :(
<knome> TheSheep, awwh, yeah. i can understand that...
<TheSheep> knome: is your social that good?
<pAt__> knome, yeah the menus in general
<knome> pAt__, *what* menus ?
<pAt__> they are not solid, as I would like to have them
<pAt__> all menus knome
<pAt__> menus of the windows, menu of the desktop
<knome> TheSheep, well, it's fine. but finnish people are stubborn.
<pjotter> Just wondering. Is there a way to replace the standard volume control in Xubuntu with that of Pulse Audio?
<xc90> knoem: don't think so ..
<knome> pjotter, well you can just install pavucontrol and use that
<pjotter> Yes, I installed that one, and it is perfect for what I want. But is there a way to make pavucontrol the standard volume control?
<TheSheep> knome: you have to be stubborn to not move to Hawaii at the first opportunity :P
<knome> TheSheep, hahah. :)
<knome> xc90, well i do, and i am finnish ;))
<knome> TheSheep, xc90 #xubuntu-offtopic btw
<knome> pjotter, did you check the window manager tweaks from the settings manager?
<knome> err, pAt__ ^
<pAt__> hmm, lets restart ^^
<pjotter> knome: No, but I have the settings manager in front of me. Where should I look?
<knome> pjotter, sorry, that wasn't for you. mistab :)
<pjotter> :) It's ok
<knome> pjotter, what do you mean by "default" though?
<pjotter> I mean, by default Xubuntu has a volume control thingy in the upper right corner.
<knome> right, the panel applet
<pjotter> I was wondering if I can replace that one with pavucontrol
<pjotter> somehow
<TheSheep> knome: ahh, sorry ,I thought I was there
<knome> pjotter, i don't think there's an applet for pavucontrol...
<pjotter> I think I have seen it in linux mint, xfce version. So it must be possible, I think.
<knome> hm. TheSheep?
<xc90> knome: yep, no support question so far, all working ooth. I'm goin to drop you an email before coming to hki next time. Thx a lot for your efforts in designing and making xubuntu. bye
<knome> xc90, sure, thanks! :)
<alexandru4392> hello
<alexandru4392> how can i run compiz at startup?
<alexandru4392> tried adding a compiz entry in the settings manager with the command compiz --replace
<holstein> its a lot like this http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<holstein> alexandru4392: thats how i did it.. i tested with the command manually, then i just added a startup item for it
<holstein> then, i abandonded it pretty quickly because its not al that great
<holstein> but, you'll need to find that out on your own ;)
<pjotter> holstein: Hehe, that's what I did too :) It took me while to get compiz going and eventually it worked great. But then, I got increasingly annoyed with all the shaky, flashy windows effect and removed the whole thing. Now I'm very happy with just plain Xubuntu :)
<holstein> i was looking for a gnome2 replacement... more like an emulator.. when i stopped thinking that way, and just got into XFCE and openbox and whatever else for what they can do, i really started to enjoy them more
<pjotter> Well, it's one of the reasons I left Ubuntu for Xubuntu. It's a lot cleaner and simpler and uses an interface I can work with :)
<pjotter> I looked it up. I used "compiz --replace &" to start compiz. It should work.
<anyone__> hello
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to mount a drive to a folder, and automatically create that folder if it doesn't exist yet?
<GridCube> automount does that ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> Well, if only I could figure out automount
<GridCube> plug the disk, an icon appears on the deskt
<GridCube> op
<ThePendulum> Well yes, but that's hardly 'auto'
<ThePendulum> I'd like the drives to be mounted as I log into my system
<GridCube> !fstab | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ThePendulum> My hard drives, that is
<GridCube> but in order to edit fstab, ThePendulum, you need t o create the mount point directories
<ThePendulum> I figured that
<ThePendulum> I just need to add another line?
<ThePendulum> to fstab
<GridCube> yes
<ThePendulum> Golly, how do I create a folder using the command line?
<ThePendulum> And why do I not know this? :|
<GridCube> mkdir
<ThePendulum> Oh, I did know it
<GridCube> sudo mkdir if you need to create a folder to a root owned directory
<ThePendulum> So I just create /media/Storage 1 and /media/Storage 2 or something similar?
<GridCube> and ThePendulum :P they are directories not folders
<GridCube> :P
<ThePendulum> I figured the sudo part :P
<ThePendulum> And well yeah, it's late, c'mon now :P
<GridCube> just sayan
<ThePendulum> What's the difference anyway?
<ThePendulum> So my fstab should look like this? : http://pastie.org/3536641
<GridCube> no
<ThePendulum> Okie
<GridCube> read the helps
<ThePendulum> Well, that's basically what I'm doing
<ThePendulum> The syntax of a fstab entry is: [Device] [Mount Point] [File System Type] [Options] [Dump] [Pass]
<ThePendulum> What am I doing wrong, then?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, see this is one of my entries and works pretty well:
<GridCube> /dev/sdb2	/media/windows	auto	rw,auto	0	0
<ThePendulum> It isn't all that different lol
<GridCube> you dont have the >options >dump >pass    parts on your paste
<ThePendulum> I do now
<GridCube> :D oh okay
<ThePendulum> I didn't know you had to add them if you weren't setting anything relevant :P
<GridCube> i usually just use > auto auto 0 0
<ThePendulum> I thought it basically worked like the command line
<ThePendulum> What's the 'rw'?
<GridCube> read write
<ThePendulum> *facepalm*
<GridCube> if i had it on ro i would be read only :P
<GridCube> i forced it, because sometimes ntfs gets into readonly by default if windows didnt close it correctly
<ThePendulum> Makes sense
<ThePendulum> I don't have Windows installed though
<ThePendulum> I am brain farting today
<ThePendulum> I'm going to reboot to see if it works
<ThePendulum> Alright, they mount :)
<ThePendulum> Pity they don't become visible though
<GridCube> visible?
<GridCube> like?
<ThePendulum> Well, show up as hard drives like they usually do when they're not automounted automatically
<ThePendulum> They're just mounted in the folders I set and that's it
<GridCube> mmmhmm
<GridCube> you can add them to the sidebar like prefered folders ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> True that
<ThePendulum> But it feels a bit... half.
<GridCube> mmmh
<ThePendulum> Perhaps it makes a difference if I mount them to /mnt rather than /media
<GridCube> dunno
<ThePendulum> I guess it's a matter of trial&error
<GridCube> i mount them on /media, but i dont really care, they are just direcotories in any of those cases
<ThePendulum> Well, I somehow feel like hard drives should appear of such, even if they're mounted
<GridCube> :P i feel that a very microsoft aproach to drives :P
<metasansana> very windozy
<ThePendulum> Well, it certainly makes sense
<metasansana> in a windows context
<GridCube> :P knowing your fstab makes sense, using df once in a while does too
<ThePendulum> Another hard drive simply physically isn't a directory on my main ssd
<metasansana> yeah but you want access to it you have to mount it
<metasansana> when you mount it you put it somewhere in the tree
<metasansana> a mount point
<GridCube> :P thats the fun actually, i have a 250gb disk as / and a 500gb disk as /home, and thats AWESOME
<ThePendulum> Well triangle.
<ThePendulum> brb
<metasansana> I have my nas mounted as /mnt/Media
<metasansana> and I have a truecrypt file in there I mount at /home/user/Documents
<ThePendulum> Hmm, it would be nice if I could position the sidepane shortcuts above that divider
<ThePendulum> Or, some of them
<omnom> anyone that know why I cant use a socks(ssh) that i've setup  for anything... but I can telnet into it... log:  http://paste2.org/p/1929109
<ThePendulum> Is there a certain, reasonably simple, way to pull a bunch of files out of their subdirs and throw them all in 1 dir?
<GridCube> like rsync or zsync ThePendulum ?
<ThePendulum> I guess
<GridCube> http://www.realgeek.com/forums/clone-a-hard-disk-with-rsync-389318.html
<ThePendulum> I have a whole bunch of movies all in genre subdirectories, and I'd like to move them all up to /Movies rather than /Movies/[Genre]
<ThePendulum> Nvm, did it by hand already
<GridCube> XD
<ThePendulum> :P
<ThePendulum> FML :P
<GridCube> drag'n'drop ftw
<ThePendulum> Exactly
<ThePendulum> I really hope Xfce is going to keep this UI for a while
<ThePendulum> I did a serious attempt at Gnome 3.2 and Unity, but boy did I take a gnome to the knee
<GridCube> there is no intention to change it on the next 10 years, or forever
<ThePendulum> Well, that's hard to tell of course
<GridCube> :P
<omnom> anyone available for help ?
<GridCube> !ask | omnom
<ubottu> omnom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<omnom> I did it 6h ago firs time but no answers ubottu ! P
<omnom> :P
<ThePendulum> Well, blast away then now we're here!
<omnom> Well I got problems setting up a stunnel between my server and desk
<omnom> It half-succeed. Its connected but doesnt work
<omnom> It works on my windows machine, tried by adding it as a proxy for a browser. But on the linux machine its totaly dead when it comes to that.
<omnom> Log: http://paste2.org/p/1929109
 * GridCube is totally lost
<ThePendulum> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012030623%3A19%3A36%28General%29.png <-- I am quite fond about my desktop, but I need a better idea for those application shortcuts. Anyone?
<GridCube> omnom, as i don't have any idea of what you said i will tell you the only thing that comes to my mind when people talks about connecting two computars, one, try using gigolo to manage network shares, and two, remember to install  gcfs-backends
<nelson8874> Hi, i don't remember how, but i instaled soundconverter 2.0 And now i don't know how to uninstal it... It is not in the software center and not in the synaptic. I want to uninstal it because it doesn't work. It doesn't convert mp3, only the other formats.
<GridCube> gvfs-backends*
<ThePendulum> nelson8874: Have you tried looking at the 'About' window of that application? It often mentions the package name
<GridCube> nelson8874, soundconverter is a linux app or its a windows app thru wine?
<ThePendulum> I am also wondering this, because Linux apps usually have completely irrelevant silly names
<omnom> why dont u use panels ThePendulum something like this? http://upit.cc/i/d8ff2028.png
<nelson8874> GridCube: it's a linux aplication
<ThePendulum> omnom: Because I get a headache of huge icons
<GridCube> nelson8874, then use >sudo apt-get purge appname
<omnom> :P
<omnom> u can make em smaller
<GridCube> or search for it on synaptic nelson8874, not the USC, wich sucks IMO
<ThePendulum> I know, but I just feel like having 2 identical panels :P
<ThePendulum> Just, minimalistic
<ThePendulum> Time to throw a lamp at my machine.
<ThePendulum> Oh golly, do I love my quick LAMP installation guide
<nelson8874> I wrote sudo apt-get purge soundconverter 2.0
<nelson8874> And then apeared a LOT of text
<nelson8874> And now it says
<ThePendulum> Skip the spaces, and hit Tab twice
<ThePendulum> Because, as far as I know, this would purge both 'soundconverter' and '2.0'
<nelson8874> It is necessary to obtain 22,1 MB. After this operation there will be freed 3716MB of disk space. You're about to do something potencialy dangerouse, if you want to continue write "Do as i say"
<nelson8874> should i do it?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> nelson8874, no
<GridCube> D: nelson8874 you there?
<nelson8874> yes
<nelson8874> GridCube:yes
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> nelson8874, dont use apt-get, it aint safe for you, you will just mess things up, use synaptic
<ThePendulum> nelson? no! sit!
<nelson8874> But sondconverter 2.0 does not apear on synaptic.....
<ThePendulum> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ha1vA0_ALJEw3Ogerzc7Vb2DdvKCXo_qaQ38KF7jgQ8/edit <-- Feel free to use & share that document for a quick LAMP install
<nelson8874> GridCube: But sondconverter 2.0 does not apear on synaptic.....
<GridCube> nelson8874, then apt-get wont unistall it either
<GridCube> nelson8874, how do you launch the app on the command line?
<nelson8874> soundconverter
<GridCube> do a >whereis soundconverter
<ThePendulum> Are you folks able to get to http://84.25.233.43/ ?
<GridCube> yes
<ThePendulum> Great, thanks
<nelson8874> GridCube: writing ">whereis soundconverter " opens the app
<GridCube> dont... use the >... its just a symbol
<nelson8874> oh, ok
<nelson8874> GridCube: i get this: soundconverter: /usr/local/bin/soundconverter /usr/local/lib/soundconverter
<GridCube> then >sudo apt-get purge soundconverter
<GridCube> should do it
<GridCube> no numbers no nothing else
<nelson8874> GridCube: I get: The package soundconverter is not instaled, so it can't be removed...
<ThePendulum> Doesn't it just run stand-alone then? lol
<GridCube> mmmmhm
<nelson8874> GridCube: I do not remember well, but i think i instaled the 2.0 version over the 1.4
<GridCube> nelson8874, im afraid this scapes my knowledge, i guess it could be a) you compiled and installed it by hand b) something else
<nelson8874> GridCube: yes, i think i compiled it. If so is it not possible to uninstal it?
<GridCube> it sure is
<nelson8874> GridCube: How then?
<GridCube> i don't know how, but it sure is, else how would arch even work
<GridCube> nelson8874, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-remove-uninstall-compiled-sofware-271990/
<ThePendulum> Isn't it possible to throw my photo to my Ubuntu account?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, no idea, whats a ubuntu account?
<ThePendulum> The... thing that gets me logged in
<ThePendulum> My account
<ThePendulum> My account on my computer running Ubuntu
<GridCube> aaaaaaaaaaaa to the user switch thingy?
<GridCube> nope
<ThePendulum> Yay
<GridCube> you can't
<ThePendulum> What's a nice little webcam photo/video grabber?
<GridCube> there is works upon a new lightdm login interface that would allow that sort of stuff but it wont be raedy for at least 12.10
<GridCube> ThePendulum, cheese
<ThePendulum> It's not that important for me, but it's quite odd that hasn't been implemented yet
<GridCube> ThePendulum, yes it is, but ubuntu changed from gdm to lightdm just recently
<ThePendulum> Xubuntu didn't
<ThePendulum> I guess
<GridCube> xubuntu did aswel
<ThePendulum> Woosh
<GridCube> we use lightdm now
<ThePendulum> Then Xubuntu nailed it less than Ubuntu did, for sure
<ThePendulum> With all due respect
<GridCube> that did
<ThePendulum> The login area is the only thing I like about Ubuntu
<ThePendulum> lol
<GridCube> oh well
<GridCube> gotta go now
<ThePendulum> Cheers
<ThePendulum> Thanks for your support
<omnom> GridCube: here is a similiar problem
<omnom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/391874/comments/6 if it makes u get a hint about what the problem is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391874 in openssh (Ubuntu) "“dynamic” application-level port forwarding non-functional" [Low,Confirmed]
<nelson8874> GridCube: That's a bit complicated for me. I'm new to linux....
<nelson8874> I will let the app stay there...
<nelson8874> GridCube: I will let the app stay there...
<nelson8874> GridCube: Anyway, i'm thinking in moving for Linux mint 12 LXDE
<nelson8874> GridCube: Thanks anyway
<GridCube> nelson8874, :) good luck
<nelson8874> GridCube: I just found this page for the conversion http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/solution-converting-flac-to-mp3
<GridCube> omnom, sorry this is way over my league
<GridCube> nelson8874, those scripts seems to work from what i an gather for looking at them :P
<starn> umm... i'm having issues with connects... and it doesn't appear to be my network or ISP.. like i'm able to join IRC but unable to go to any websites.
<Marzata> starn: ipv6?
<starn> Marzata: i have no clue.  ipv4 for local connections i believe.
<Marzata> starn: I had such a problem some time ago.
<starn> Marzata: i feel like it might be ISP for it does same thing in Windows.. but they say nothing is wrong with the connection
<Marzata> starn: yeah
<GridCube> yeah they would say that
<starn> than again Marzata i wasn't able to use IRC in windows.
#xubuntu 2012-03-07
<lighta> hey guys, what the best app to do gantt in linux ?
<knome> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<GridCube> lighta, i like openproject
<GridCube> its java based tho, but it does its work
<lighta> I don't really best knome just some few advice, ok GridCube I'll try, I tryed gantproject, but look it miss few option
<lighta> or I didn't found them yet
<knome> lighta, well, the question clearly was "what is the best...". sorry about the factoid tone though, i'm trying to make it a bit more friendly...
<lighta> can he export/import ms project as well ?
<GridCube> lighta, no, i don't think it can
<GridCube> lighta, http://sourceforge.net/projects/openproj/
<lighta> (already downloading it hehe)
<GridCube> oops, it says it does on their page
<GridCube> so apparently it does
<lighta> wow produce wbs and such awesoem
<GridCube> lighta, :)
<neil__> anyone else have the problem in 11.10  where thunar's first launch takes several seconds?
<knome> neil__, unfortunately, that's how it is
<neil__> knome: I can't find a ppa for it, but the latest version of thunar fixed this bug
<neil__> hmm, my arch install has the same version but without the bug
<knome> it's most probably going to be fixed in 12.04, if that's possible :)
<neil__> Hopefully, wouldn't want a long term that takes 20 sec to open thunar, do you know the source of the problem
<knome> nope
<knome> well, 20 secs is exaggerated
<neil__> Not on an old Pentium IV era computer
<knome> probably not, but then again, other things take longer too
<neil__> however, xfce targets these older computers (older the P4)
<knome> neil__, mmmh, well, that's interpretation. it's lightweight, but nobody promises it works on ancient toasters.
<knome> neil__, also, you have to remember xubuntu !== xfce
<knome> neil__, you most probably will get better results with xfce on top of some lighter base OS
<knome> neil__, better as in faster
<neil__> true
<knome> so it's all really relative. i'm hoping to get the issue fixed whatsoever. :)
<neil__> however Xubuntu is easy for my mom when at school, it would be quite a sight to see her on arch
<GridCube> neil__, there is a pretty effective workaround
<GridCube> neil__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/775117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Low,Triaged]
<GridCube> see post 13
<GridCube> knome, 20 seconds seems pretty accurate
<neil__> ubottu: that error no longer is accurate as the launch error is no longer displayed
<lighta> hey Grid sorry to bother but just quick question, how can I represent activities ? (I mean an activity is a set of task)
<neil__> Gridcode: that works! thanks
<GridCube> people, use autocomplete with tab :/
<knome> GridCube, heh :)
<knome> GrabCook: actually, what did you say?
<GridCube> lighta, when editing a new taks you can add more task into it, cant remember how, been a while since i last use it
<GridCube> gnome, nothing
<GridCube> oooooo wait its k
<lighta> hmm ok looking desperatly for that atm
<GridCube> i remember it was pretty easy
<knome> CrapGuy2: okay
<knome> wait, i mistyped...
<GridCube> XD
<lighta> oh yeah found something !
<GridCube> oh mister knone, youre fun
<knome> GirlCool: you too!! a/s/l?
<knome> i think we need to stop... :)
 * knome goes to bed
<knome> have a nice day/night!
<GridCube> lighta, use indentation
<GridCube> if you indentate a task it will become part of the upper task
<GridCube> lighta, also you can drag and drop on tho follow the other
<lighta> ye I found that GridCube, still I don't found it handy hehe !
<lighta> ok from wbs yes way more easier
<GridCube> lighta, i guess it needs to get use to it, i just used it for a university project and our teacher recommended it, so i just used it once :P for like 5 hours
<lighta> haha that exactly what i'm using it for but he didn't recomand any, I just wanted to try other stuff then ms-proj
<lighta> I'll probably take more than 5h to integrate all my wbs rbs and such still xd
<uofm49426> question my video card is opengl 4.1 but nvidia driver in xubuntu tells me 1.4
<uofm49426> is it just not implaymted yet
<uofm49426> is it just not implemented yet
<uofm49426> sorry
<uofm49426> what is the xubuntu 11.10  verson of sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Unit193> sudo service lightdm stop
 * milan says Hello
<milan> help?
<WhereIsMySpoon> milan, whats the question
<milan> I dont have sound in some games, new to linux so... (11.10)
<milan> I think I may have turned off sound card using terminal once
<G__81> i have few problems with my xubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> milan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870596 try this
<TheSheep> G__81: tell us about your problems
<hobgoblin> G__81: what are the few problems then
<G__81> i installed xubuntu desktop and then i wanted to try kubuntu so installed kubuntu and then didnt like it,removed it using a command which i pasted from a website. That command invariably had sudp apt-get install ubuntu which i didnt want and it got executed and it had unity.
<G__81> I uninstalled ubuntu by doing sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop and everything got removed. Now i see in the lightGDM one option called Ubuntu2D. How do i remove those packages ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> G__81, www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<hobgoblin> G__81: I'd do that ^^ first
<hobgoblin> but if 2d is still there - remove the packages with synaptic
<hobgoblin> and removing ubuntu-desktop will not remove any of the packages installing ubuntu-desktop brings
<G__81> how do i remove ubuntu2d now
<WhereIsMySpoon> G__81, follow the instructions on that link
<WhereIsMySpoon> then if that doesnt help ask again hre
<WhereIsMySpoon> here
<G__81> this is what i get
<G__81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873110/
<WhereIsMySpoon> G__81, what command did you use for that
<G__81> WhereIsMySpoon, i copied and pasted what was given there
<G__81> i just want to remove that Ubuntu2D thats it
<G__81> nothing much
<G__81> ?
<G__81> how do i remove Ubuntu2d ? whats the package to remove Ubuntu2D
<bazhang> unity-2d?
<ThePendulum> Where's that Why do you want to remove it?
<ThePendulum> Without the "Where's that", that is
<G__81> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> !find unity-2d
<ubottu> Found: libunity-2d-private-dev, libunity-2d-private0, unity-2d, unity-2d-launcher, unity-2d-panel
<bazhang> G__81, so remove them
<G__81> bazhang, oh thanks a lot. removed them let me try whether its seen in the LightGDM
<G__81> Unity2d is removed i see Ubuntu as an option
<G__81> so to remove Unity is apt-get remove Unity is enough ?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> G__81, why do you need to remove it
<G__81> i nstalled xubuntu and i just want that and LXDE, thats it nothing much
<G__81> I dont want the Unity stuff, which is just taking space
<bazhang> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<bazhang> G__81, see link above then
<hans_w> hello
<hans_w> im on 256 mb ram
<hans_w> is it enough for xubuntu?
<knome> well, you might be able to run, but don't expect it to be fast
<hans_w> =[
<ThePendulum> Why are you on 256mb ram?
<ThePendulum> It is enough, but indeed quite low
<hans_w> how can i see how much ram i have btw?
<hans_w> oh i have 433 mb
<ThePendulum> command line: free -m
<hans_w> it says
<ThePendulum> You have 512mb
<hans_w> is 433 mb ram enough
<ThePendulum> Yeah, it'll run
<hans_w> ThePendulum:  how did you know?
<ThePendulum> hans_w: Because you can't get 433MB of ram, lol
<knome> ThePendulum, no, actually you can.
<ThePendulum> Eh, explain?
<hans_w> uhm so maybe i have 256 mb with 256 mb swap on the hdd?
<ThePendulum> RAM works with powers of 2
<hans_w> it says 433 mb here hardware
<ThePendulum> 1 2 4 8 16 32 64 128 256 512 1024 2048 4096 8192
<knome> ThePendulum, well, not exactly that, but shared stuff or course.
<knome> ThePendulum, yes, but you can have between 256 and 512.
<ThePendulum> Yeah, using 256MB and 128MB
<ThePendulum> But that still won't get you 433MB :|
<knome> no. but it might be a weird assembly. that's how many pc's were in the old days
<ThePendulum> My RAM is 7997MB, says Ubuntu
<ThePendulum> It's basically 8192MB
<ThePendulum> Also, 'free -m' tells actual RAM and SWAP apart
<WhereIsMySpoon> so is is prolly 484
<WhereIsMySpoon> *his
<ThePendulum> "grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo" gets you an even better result
<WhereIsMySpoon> 3996504 for me
<ThePendulum> 4GB
<knome> hans_w, anyway, with 433, it's going to be a tad faster. don't expect a rocket though :)
<ThePendulum> hans_w: Why won't you upgrade it?
<hans_w> itś not my laptop i borrowed it
<ThePendulum> 2001 IBM?
<hans_w> it has an amd sempron 2800+
<knome> ThePendulum, let's rather concentrate on how to go with that, not how to fix the metaissue :)
<hans_w> nah not that old
<ThePendulum> Well, at least 2007 or older
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<ThePendulum> Anyway
<hans_w> im running xubuntu  now it runs decent
<ThePendulum> Yes, Xubuntu will run, perhaps with a few hicks and clicks
<hans_w> but a tad slow
<ThePendulum> ^
<knome> should be fine with one app at a time
<knome> and maybe consider some other browser than firefox
<hans_w> lol ye
<hans_w> like chrome?
<ThePendulum> Install IE, will work
<hans_w> IE??
<knome> or epiphany
<knome> or midori
<hans_w> so chrome is not good enough?
<ThePendulum> Chrome is quite memory-intensive if you have only 512mb available
<knome> hans_w, you'd have to check and see if it's reasonable for you
<hans_w> ok ty
<ThePendulum> Why does Xfce require ', Hidden=True' to 'remove' a menu item, rather than just removing it?
<hans_w> i need this laptop for browsing, reading pdfś and doing some wordprocessing, can i run those apps for those purposes simultaneously/?
<ThePendulum> And when I hide them, why do they show up between my other menu list? -_-
<knome> hans_w, won't be very fast i suppose
<hans_w> oh ok
<ThePendulum> hans_w: A lot of modern websites will have a bit of an issue, and PDFs will take a while to load. With 512mb, you may experience the classic "waiting, waiting, waiting... HOP there's my line" while wordprocssing
<ThePendulum> *processing
<hans_w> knome:  so would a dell mini laptop be sufficient for that?
<hans_w> the atom 1,6 with 1 gb ddr ram
<hans_w> i was thinking about getting one for the library
<ThePendulum> That would certainly be an improvement
<hans_w> or should i just get a laptop?
<hans_w> for those purposes
<ThePendulum> The hardware you're discussing here is all rather old
<hans_w> yep
<hans_w> it is
<ThePendulum> It will certainly work, but you just need a lot of patience
<ThePendulum> We can't decide for you
<hans_w> ye i know and maybe i dont have that kind of patience
<ThePendulum> Then you should get yourself a new laptop
<knome> hans_w, i have a eeepc 4G with 512 MB ram and intel celeron M353, and it's fine for one app per time, but for multitasking, it's slow
<hans_w> ye
<knome> 1GB ram is way better already, that might work out :)
<knome> or probably will do just fine
<knome> more is always more...
<ThePendulum> You'll notice improvements up to about 4GB, depending on what you're doing with it
<knome> ThePendulum, s/4GB/infinite/
<ThePendulum> hm?
<knome> ThePendulum, i mean, run something in vbox with 4GB assigned ram, and you're at 0GB with 4GB :)
<knome> then if you have 8GB, run two things in vbox with 4GB assigned ram and you're again at 0GB
<knome> ;)
<ThePendulum> I don't usually run 2 things simultaneously in vbox, lol
<knome> i sometimes do
<ThePendulum> I only use virtual machines for OS experimentations and tuts
<knome> i've 8GB ram, and i use win in vbox with 4GB (for work), and then i sometimes need to run a linux os in another vbox
<hans_w> going to try out midori thanks for the help and advise
<knome> hans_w, no problem. good luck
<knome> hmpf.
<ThePendulum> I am running 4GB as well, and I run Windows 8 in a vbox, but if I need Linux I just switch back to Ubuntu? :P
<ThePendulum> Or just assign less than 4GB to the vbox
<hans_w> ok back
<hans_w> seems to be lighter yes
<hans_w> thanks
<knome> ThePendulum, i personally can't assign less. i need to work with large files in photoshop in vbox, so anything under 4GB is too little :)
<knome> hans_w, np. good luck & enjoy :)
<hans_w> abiword is light right?
<knome> hans_w, lighter than libreoffice writer, yes
<hans_w> the dell inspiron duo looks interesting
<hans_w> itś a tablet/laptop rolled into one interesting formfactor
<hans_w> midori is a netscape fork?
<knome> hans_w, afaik no, but it uses webkit
<hans_w> i see it has netscape plugins in the panel
<hans_w> so it might me wonder
<hans_w> made*
<hans_w> midori + abiword 152 mb of ram used
<hans_w> firefox was slowing me down earlier what a leaking beast of memory that browser has become
<knome> hans_w, but that's just launched, not any work done?
<hans_w> lol
<hans_w> ye
<hans_w> 1 tab and no work done
<knome> well, firefox beats midori featurewise any day
<hans_w> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ye firefox is a horrible memory leak
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<hans_w> =p
<hans_w> it is when you dont have memory to spare
<hans_w> on my mac i have like 8 gb of ram so there itś no issue
<WhereIsMySpoon> hehe yea
<Shown> hi
<Shown> i've downloaded the desktop cd
<Shown> the laptop cd drive isn't working, i read i can install it from usb, how?
<bazhang> using unetbootin
<bazhang> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Shown> thanks
<MeXTuX> I found a script to add thumbnail support to chm files http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159569 Is there something like that for XFCE???
<hans_w> hello again
<hans_w> so may i ask something?
<hans_w> how come xp runs faster on my old hardware than xubuntu?
<no-name-> how can I get the volume control (and everything to the right of it) to live on the right-hand side of the panel, and still be able to add launchers to the direct right of the applications menu? http://postimage.org/image/pmeztvmtj/
<recon_lap>  no-name-: add a separator to the tool bar, then position it
<no-name-> recon_lap: thanks :)
<ThePendulum> Does Xubuntu really need 4GB of SWAP space?
<lighta> depend ThePendulum, need is abstract I'd say, I tryed to compare 2 huge bin, I was glad to have such a big swap cause my ram was satured long ago
<ThePendulum> Allright, thanks
#xubuntu 2012-03-08
<fronk_> hey
<fronk_> I got an issue, if anyone is able to assist me
<fronk_> harro
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fronk_> I installed Xubuntu, but I'm getting my screen split in half. It's acting as if I have a dual monitor setup installed, where I need to move my mouse to the left side of the screen and past it to access the right side
<fronk_> any ideas
<kcj> How do I set the default keyboard layout?
<kcj> -
<kcj> j
<kcj> Sorry.
<syddraf> I just got my new Dell laptop and installed Xubuntu on it. When I install nvidia-current as my driver and run nvidia-xconfig, then restart X, X will not restart. I have to rm my xorg.conf file in order to get it to start back up again. Can anyone help me with this?
<well_laid_lawn> syddraf: are things working ok without a xorg.conf ?
<syddraf> well_laid_lawn: Yes, except that when I run minecraft, it has heavy artifacting.
<syddraf> well_laid_lawn: http://i.imgur.com/d3T60.png
<well_laid_lawn> syddraf: you can make a new xorg.conf but move it to your home dir and compare what it comes up with to what the X log says
<well_laid_lawn> it's probably backingstore or something not enabled
<syddraf> well_laid_lawn: I'm afraid I don't follow. Are you saying to run nvidia-xconfig, then move it to ~/, and startx?
<well_laid_lawn> syddraf: I'm saying to compare the values nvidia-xconfig makes to what the X log uses and works - how you do it is up to you
<well_laid_lawn> in X is easier imo
<well_laid_lawn> nvidia-xconfig might be getting some value wrong
<syddraf> well_laid_lawn: Apparently, it isn't recognizing any devices. http://paste.ubuntu.com/874101/ Any thoughts?
<well_laid_lawn> syddraf: that's the X log when having the xorg.conf in place apparently
<well_laid_lawn> that
<well_laid_lawn> s why I suggested moving it
<well_laid_lawn> and comparing a X log from a working session to what nvidia-xconfig comes up with
<syddraf> I have all of them, I'm just not sure what to be comparing. My knowledge of X is rather limited
<well_laid_lawn> first thing I'd check is what pci device nvidia-xconfig finds compared to X
<well_laid_lawn>  40.942] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0)
<Guest70915> hello!
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ktwo> hI, yesterday i had to force poweroff xubuntu, and now i cant login to user (returned to login mask after inserting the correct pwd. What can i do to restore the user's data? (was encrypted) now im logged on with another user i created
<well_laid_lawn> ktwo: do you have an ICEauthority still in that users dir?
<well_laid_lawn> ktwo: should be with a dot .ICEauthority
<ktwo> the thing is i cant even access it
<ktwo> when i browse home/myuser
<ktwo> because it was encrypted, and the current user does not have the key i guess
<well_laid_lawn> I thought this might work   sudo ls -a /home/otheruser | grep -i ice
<TheMouldyMarsBar> It is.
<TheMouldyMarsBar> Nobody is on #xubuntu-devel :(
<well_laid_lawn> 36 ppl there
<well_laid_lawn> prob sleeping atm
<Unit193> Some are, but there was no question and just because it's not busy doesn't mean there isn't anyone there.
<beata1> Couldn't sleep myself, tried to go on youtubeYour browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available.
<beata1> Click here to visit our frequently asked questions about HTML5 video.
<beata1> Ack..that was meant to have been formatted.
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beata1> But yeah some videos won't play. Clinking that link tells me that I have webm supported by firefox. I know they changed from flash to html5 but I'm still learning what that is. *and opens the links*
<beata1> I read through those links and then searched for 'webm' amongst them and came up blank.
<TheSheep> beata1: not all of yourube videos are webm, some are still flash, especially when they contain ads
<beata1> That could indeed be the case; was able to play a related video. And I haven't spotted anything that would tell me what video format it is.
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<beata1> Ew, Flash. I thought they had got rid of it. *grumbles, but looks*
<TheSheep> they actually got some deals with Adobe, so I doubt they will ever get rid of it
<beata1> I seem to have another problem; the Terminal windows have gone unresponsive
<WhereIsMySpoon> beata1, ctrl-shift-q
<beata1> What is that meant to do?
<WhereIsMySpoon> force quit the terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> if its locked
<beata1> I'll try to remember that for next time; I switched to console and killall -11 xfce-terminal
<beata1> And now I must power down.
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> woops
<ball> Is it practical to add LTSP to a Xubuntu machine after it has been installed?
<ball> ...or does it require a reinstall?
<TheSheep> nothing requires a reinstall
<outlaw84> Hey, I installed my computer with UTF-8 but I would like to change to ISO-8859-1 how do I do this?
<TheSheep> outlaw84: you can select the locale you want on your login screen
<TheSheep> outlaw84: but utf8 is a good choice
<ball> Doesn't the first page of UTF8 map to 8859-1 anyway?
<TheSheep> the ascii part, the first 128 characters
<ball> TheSheep: ...what about the second 128 characters?
<outlaw84> while UTF-8 is nice, I really need to switch ti ISO-8859-1 due to communication with legacy systemes using ISO-8859-1, so does anyone know how to do that? :(
<ball> outlaw84: Have you tried it?
<ball> You may find it Just Works
<TheSheep> outlaw84: I told you already, you can switch your locales at the login screen
<TheSheep> outlaw84: also, if you are doing it through a terminal, you can switch locales in a single terminal session
<outlaw84> TheSheep: I'll try that, thanks
<TheSheep> outlaw84: make sure you installed the right locale in system->languages
<outlaw84> quit
<Witiko> Hello there!
<Witiko> I have the following question - is there a command to open up the Application List found on the xfce-panel? I'd like to map it on a keystroke.
<chlinux> hello just wandering if anyone knew how to set up automatic login in xubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> chlinux, settings -> system -> login screen settings
<chlinux> there is no login system under settings :(
<WhereIsMySpoon> er sorry
<chlinux> soz i mean system
<WhereIsMySpoon> click the xubuntu button top left
<chlinux> k
<WhereIsMySpoon> system -> login screen
<chlinux> ok under system there is no login screen
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<WhereIsMySpoon> can you paste a screenshot of what you have when you access the system menu
<WhereIsMySpoon> as in when you hover the mouse over system
<chlinux> k
<chlinux> soz i am quite new to this ::)
<chlinux> here it iz
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm that wasnt working
<WhereIsMySpoon> upload it to imageshack or smth
<chlinux> k 1 sec
<chlinux> http://imageshack.us/f/542/screenshot0308201204205.png/
<chlinux> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> hey hob
<hobgoblin> o/
<WhereIsMySpoon> chlinux, i dont know where your login screen option has gone, have a rummage for it
<WhereIsMySpoon> look in all the menus
<chlinux> i have
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh wait
<WhereIsMySpoon> type gdmsetup
<chlinux> its driving me insane
<chlinux> tried it and it comes back with "No command 'gdmsetup' found"
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<WhereIsMySpoon> you have a problem then
<chlinux> hah
<chlinux> :P
<WhereIsMySpoon> find / -name gdmsetup
<hobgoblin> lightdm unless it's an old one
<WhereIsMySpoon> its prolly just not specified in your PATH
<WhereIsMySpoon> hobgoblin, my xubuntu setup uses gdmsetup
<WhereIsMySpoon> not lightdm
<hobgoblin> mine hasn't since 11.10
<hobgoblin> acn't remember 11.04
<WhereIsMySpoon> im using 11.04
<WhereIsMySpoon> chlinux, did typing lightdm work?
<chlinux> might be because it says "Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate p
<chlinux> ermissions?
<chlinux> :P
<WhereIsMySpoon> sudo lightdm
<chlinux> still same message
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<hobgoblin> chlinux: are you trying to set up autologin?
<chlinux> yep
<hobgoblin> ok - in a terminal are you?
<chlinux> yep
<WhereIsMySpoon> you can edit the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<hobgoblin> that's the file ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> set default-user to your username
<WhereIsMySpoon> and timeout to 0
<chlinux> ill give it a go
<hobgoblin> if oyu have that - ls /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<WhereIsMySpoon> then sudo session lightdm restart
<hobgoblin> chlinux: you want a screenie of mine?
<chlinux> sure
<chlinux> :)
<hobgoblin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874627/
<hobgoblin> just use your name instead of hob and use whatever time you want
<chlinux> thx
<ChristopherNg> hello, i really need help please...very quick question
<ChristopherNg> how do i use my built in camera on the laptop to take a picture?
<ChristopherNg> do i need to get some program?
<ChristopherNg> sudo apt-get install what?
<Myrtti> I can't remember if there's anything installed by default, but I'd use cheese
<chlinux> thx pll worked like a charm :)
<hobgoblin> cool chlinux
<GridCube> ChristopherNg: install cheese
<WhereIsMySpoon> !find /usr/lib/cli/glib-sharp-2.0/libglibsharpglue-2.so
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/cli/glib-sharp-2.0/libglibsharpglue-2.so found in libglib2.0-cil
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm, i got banshee throwing me an error
<WhereIsMySpoon> Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.DllNotFoundException: /usr/lib/cli/glib-sharp-2.0/libglibsharpglue-2.so
<WhereIsMySpoon> tried to reinstall libglib2.0-cil
<WhereIsMySpoon> didnt fix it
<Adriannom> hi.  if i plug in a usb drive it appears in the sidebar of file manager for only a millisecond before disappearing again.  kern.log says "Attached SCSI removable disk", and shows no errors.  xubuntu 11.10.  any ideas?
<TheSheep> Adriannom: what does lsusb say?
<Adriannom> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0781:a7a8 SanDisk Corp.
<TheSheep> Adriannom: do you have any partition on that disk?
<TheSheep> is it formatted?
<nyrpnz> WhereIsMySpoon: looks like a known bug https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mono/2010-June/024016.html
<Adriannom> sure, other usb drives behave the same way
<Adriannom> it's formatted and contains data
<Adriannom> other machines can access it
<TheSheep> did you try a different port?
<Adriannom> yup
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok nyrpnz thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> RythmnBox works fine
<nyrpnz> no problem, that is kind of odd...
<nyrpnz> probably an error in the library somewhere
<Adriannom> all ports in fact
<Adriannom> back and front of the machine
<WhereIsMySpoon> possibly, nyrpnz :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> this works fine so no worries
<Adriannom> TheSheep, oh and also it was working a few days ago
 * TheSheep has no idea
<Adriannom> thanks anyway
<Adriannom> i could try to mount it manually maybe?  how would i do that?
<Adriannom> sorry, that is a question for google
<hobgoblin> Adriannom: you might find some useful information in syslog - try opening a terminal, running tail -f /var/log/syslog and then plug the thing in
<Adriannom> cheers
<hobgoblin> but other than that - no idea
<Adriannom> mounting it manually works ok
<Adriannom> so i guess it's something to do with whatever auto mounts usb stuff
<Adriannom> syslog says same as kern.log
<hobgoblin> try the tail thing then
<Adriannom> says it's attached
<hobgoblin> unmount it then have a look
<Adriannom> No Caching mode page present, Assuming drive cache: write through, Attached SCSI removable disk
<Adriannom> those lines appear when it's automounted
<Adriannom> even though it goes away
<Adriannom> no errors
<Adriannom> hobgoblin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/874707/
<hobgoblin> more or less what it says here
<hobgoblin> no idea I'm afraid
<Adriannom> here?
<Adriannom> ah
<Adriannom> i get ya
<Adriannom> thanks for checking :)
<hobgoblin> but you get no message from anything when they are missing from thunar?
<Adriannom> nothing i've checked, dmesg, syslog, kern
<hobgoblin> have you checked what thunar is set to do - edit - prefs - advanced - volume management
<Adriannom> hobgoblin, know what xubuntu uses to automount?
<hobgoblin> afraid not
<Adriannom> mount is ticked, browse isn't
<hobgoblin> tick browse
<hobgoblin> both here
<hobgoblin> though I do not allow them to show on desktop
<Adriannom> yeah i remember unticking that
<Adriannom> weird if that's it
<Adriannom> not it :(
<hobgoblin> k - no idea then - sorry
<Adriannom> still appears for only a fraction of a second, and doesn't open up the folder
<Adriannom> thanks anyway
<carlo5> guys. im running a clean xubuntu install. now, i did 'apt-get install vlc-nox'.. however, when i run 'vlc', i get only the 'command line version' =/ what am i missing to get an actual gui? some qt/gtk framework(s) ? =o
<hobgoblin> carlo5: vlc-nox is multimedia player and streamer (without X support) - try installing vlc
<Adriannom> looks like a problem with xfdesktop
<carlo5> hobgoblin: oh gosh. i feel like such an idiot. please disregard everything i just wrote ;D *walks away in shame*
<hobgoblin> carlo5: unsurprisingly - a lot of us have done something similar - such is life :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> i havent
<WhereIsMySpoon> <_>
<hobgoblin> yet
<carlo5> probably => i guess i was confused when i typed 'vlc' after fresh install and apt suggested the 'vlc-nox' package; not a buzz about the actual vlc package =i works a charm now anyways
 * hobgoblin check logs for #xubuntu 
<hobgoblin> carlo5: cool
<WhereIsMySpoon> hehe ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> im sure ive done such things a million times
<WhereIsMySpoon> it happens
<hobgoblin> :)
<StevenR> Hi. How do I stop the update manager appearing? I still want to check for updates, but not show the X11 application for updating. I use the xubuntu box as a server/mythtv box, so I see the updates when I log in through ssh, but they overlay on top of the mythtv window, which is annoying
<patafian> hi
<patafian> beata1: Wszystkiego Najlepszego :)
<patafian> anybody here? :)
<holstein> StevenR: i would try turning that off in the startup applications
<holstein> its in the menu somewhere... let me know if you cant find it... should be a check box, and then you dont get the startup manger autostarting
<StevenR> holstein: yeah, found it. Thanks... but will that leave the underlying daemon that checks for updates running?
<holstein> StevenR: i dont think so...
<StevenR> (like I still want to motd to show that updates are pending when I login via ssh)
<holstein> thats the way i usually do it, and then run sudo apt-get update or whatever on my own
<StevenR> yeah, but I have icinga checking for updates
<holstein> StevenR: you'll have to just try it and see... i think it wont be checking for updates
<StevenR> :(
<holstein> StevenR: thats the only way i have set it up though
<holstein> you can literally do what you like
<holstein> a script that run sudp apt-get update every so often would do it
<patafian> installation done. bye
<pleia2> I think something does still run to routinely look for updates (a long time ago I disabled the panel-level notifications, but it still shows me in terminal when I have updates, so update is being run)
<pleia2> I don't remember how I disabled the panel thing though :\
<holstein> yeah... i dont do auto updates on my server, and i get those messages
<StevenR> holstein pleia2: seems that the way to do it is disable the startup app (the actual apt backend bit is a cron job). Thanks.
<pleia2> StevenR: good to know! :)
<arthurjohnson> Well, couldn't wait any longer for 12.04.  My laptop was pretty broken.  I installed 11.10, went off without a hitch except the wireless driver.  But a quick search of ubuntuforums fixed that.  It amazes me how fast you can be up and running, been working all day from it.
<starn> in xubuntu i've noticed on my LCD monitor that i can see moving wave like things.. kinda like what you see when you record a monitor with a camera.. is this fixable? the refresh rate is at 60..
<holstein> starn: messing with settings in a custom xorg.conf could help
<starn> holstein: ok.. thanks.. man i hate editing xorg.conf.... often i break stuff lol
<generalsnus> Ubuntu 11.10 : Is there a way to make OnBoard(onscreen keyb), automaticly popup when tapping a textfield? (Touchscreen)  Or is it any other virtual keyboards that can popup when needed?
<starn> this probably isn't the place... but i got musictube for windows... (costs money) and i'm wondering if i am able to get the linux binary's without having to dish out more money.. i'll even take the freaken source code if i gotta.
<holstein> starn: i would ask whoever maintains that project
<holstein> generalsnus: are you talking about in XFCE? or unity in main ubuntu?
<starn> holstein: alright i'll see if i can find away to contact him
<generalsnus> well i would settle for anything.. just need it to popup when entering a text field
<holstein> generalsnus: cool.. by "it" im assuming the on-screen keyboard... are you using xubuntu? XFCE ?
<holstein> or are you using ubuntu 11.10? as your first comment indicates
<generalsnus> holstein: by "it" i mean im willing to use whaterver desktop to get it working.. currently im using ubuntu with unity..  didnt get any reply in #ubuntu among all the spam :P
<holstein> generalsnus: OK.. this channel is for xubuntu, and XFCE... i will point you back to the main #ubuntu channel with patience, or you can try #ubuntu-beginners, or the forums, or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> i believe unity is likely to offer that since it is loosely tailored for touchscreens...
<generalsnus> ok, thanks
<starn> hey holstein is there any other progames like musictube? or just the one? i'm not to great at coding. or i'd make my own.
<holstein> starn: what is it that you are trying to do?
<holstein> theres an ubuntu version
<holstein> i would just play the youtube video personally, or ask the content creator for a copy, or where to purchase a copy
<starn> holstein: i know there's a ubuntu version but i already paid for windows.. lol i'm looking for free alternivtive  i emailed him just now.. i'm waiting. hoping to get some kinda discount for paying for windows copy.. but yeah.. i used to use youtube but this is more orginized and more like my media player.. guess i can see if he has source code up for download.
<starn> i know minitube is free.
<starn> holstein: also i have issue with youtube website hogging half my memory and CPU power.. and this program don't.
<holstein> if you bought a licence, then you have whatever that agreement gives you
<holstein> i bet it'll be no trouble
<starn> holstein: true.. though i don't remember seeing a licence. haha! welp off to reading to see what it says if it has one
<holstein> i dont go to youtube for my entertainment typically, so i cant say i have any suggestions other than just that one...
<starn> holstein: ... i'm an idiot i can probably run in wine.. than again that kinda defeats the purpos of using less memory
<starn> oh huh ok guess i'll use in wine.. for it uses less memory and CPU than xubuntu's update manager.
<starn> huh i am having issue with nvidia controls and my monitors.. the brightness settings are not working anymore.
<starn> holstein: !!! the guy replied! and gave me a link to download ubuntu version! super awesome
<starn> wow.... 11.10 supports install of 32bit apps even though it's 64bit os???? please please please say yes
<holstein> starn: there are32 and 64 bit versions, depends on which you have installed
<starn> holstein:what if there is only a 32bit version of the app?
<holstein> starn: then i would install the 32bit version of ubuntu
<starn> ugh.... i already have it luckly on a nother hard drive...
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<starn> wow that made me slightly confused i dunno if i should be happy or sad.
<holstein> there are 2 machines i run 64bit versions of ubuntu on.. one is my audio production machine, the other is a server
<holstein> otherwise, i see little advantage typically for the average desktop machine to be running 64bit... desktop or laptop
<GridCube> tho, in theory multiarch should allow for 32bit packages to be installed on 64bit machines, i don't know if multiarch is part of 11.10 tho
<starn> holstein: this sadly isn't an avg machine.... well i guess to some it is. i play games that are 64bit support only..
<GridCube> games? windows games?
<holstein> starn: then, you can chroot, or you can look into mutliarch
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<holstein> you can ask the project maintainer for 64bit support
<starn> apparently multiarch already installed.
<GridCube> then it should work
<GridCube> i do remark the *should*
<starn> it's asking for libphonon but i already have.. lol guess it needs the 32bit one.. this would probably be easier to just reboot into the other hard drive
<holstein> or chroot, since i know that works... or look for a PPA for multiarch
<starn> i have issue with chroot..   $ schroot -l
<starn> E: /etc/schroot/chroot.d/hardy_i386.conf: line 0: Invalid line: “ [hardy_i386]”  is the error i get... sorry for multi post :\ computer acting up
<holstein> dont you just want to listen inthe browser ? ;)
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<starn> holstein: i like fact this works almost excatly like my favorite media player even has lyrics and i can disable the fact it shows videos with lowers the demand on resources.  and that's what i am looking at right now
<holstein> starn: yeah, i know... convinience.. im just wondering when the scale tips for you
<starn> holstein: i am a determined person.. one time i spent a week configuring multi monitor..
<holstein> well, i have little projects im still messing about with after years actually ;)
<starn> holstein: yeah i followed the instruction on the debootstrap to the teeth and it gives me the error i showed.
<holstein> i have a 32 bit application that i would *like* to run on my 64bit 10.04 install, but i just get another machine and get things done :)
<holstein> starn: i was thinking about the part that says...
<holstein> Note: if you copy this example to your clipboard, be careful to start each line in column 1 before you save the new file! If you forget, the command schroot -l will fail with an error, e.g. E: /etc/schroot/chroot.d/hardy_i386.conf: line 0: Invalid line: “  [hardy_i386]”.
<starn> holstein: if i cannot get this working i have half in mind to get my old desktop and fix her up
<holstein> which is exactly your error AFAIK
<starn> holstein: yeah i manually typed all of it.. by "column 1" what does it mean??
<holstein> not sure, but id say, you have it the wrong way
<starn> well i think i fixed that error now i get another error.. ugh
<starn> says "[hardy_i386]: required key 'directory' is missing"  sooo i assume something is missing.
<ThePendulum> I accidentely removed the trash folder from my hard drives and now the trash bin obviously won't work
<ThePendulum> How do I restore it?
<GridCube> ThePendulum, they are automagically created each time you boot
<ThePendulum> Hmpf, strange
<ThePendulum> I booted quite a few times now
<starn> holstein: i got it to work... honestly i have no clue how.
<starn> holstein: nvm..... it kinda works kinda don't.. i get in debug window "phonon backend plugin could not be loaded" so it won't play
#xubuntu 2012-03-09
<MrBusiness> Anyone in here willing to answer a question concerning an md RAID array?
<holstein> !ask | MrBusiness
<ubottu> MrBusiness: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrBusiness> Noted
<MrBusiness> I sometimes boot my machine, which is running /home off of a RAID1, built from two disks using md. Sometimes the machine will claim, shortly after clearing through the GRUB menu, that the RAID is degraded. However, when I boot, I can see no obvious problems with either disk. /proc/mdstat reports that both disks appear to be fine. SMART tools don't report anything that seems outstandingly onerous, and both disks appear to have perfectly fine superblock
<MrBusiness> s. What else can I check?
<holstein> i would probably just keep trying to isolate... test each drive on its own... test the controller
<holstein> i would see if there are any bugs relating to that specific RAID hardware
<MrBusiness> which sorts of tests would I want to perform on the drive and controllers?
<MrBusiness> Also, which RAID hardware do you mean? The disks and the controllers? The RAID itself, near as I can tell, is a software one.
<holstein> i would test each drive... i like using live CD's for that.. smart test or whatever like you said you have done
<holstein> MrBusiness: any piece of hardware that would use a kernel driver is what im talking about
<MrBusiness> Ah, ok
<holstein> but, i would take the drives out of the array, which i assumed a hardware setup... i would test them individually
<holstein> thats about it.. removing variables, and testing
<holstein> test the ram
<MrBusiness> Alright. Any particular advantage in running from a Live CD over simply using the smart tools on the system as it usually boots? I always tell the thing to boot degraded, and it always comes up despite the whining, so I'm inclined to think that it is merely a fluke.
<holstein> i just have some tools/tests i like to use... i say whatever tools you trust, use em... but if you run a test on a hard drive that doesnt take an hour or so, i wouldnt trust it
<holstein> the advantage is going to be *actually* knowing, instead of being where you are now, wondering if a drive is bad
<MrBusiness> Yes. Alas, I seem to be the weak link here. Not sure which devices and metrics I really trust here. The only thing I know for sure is that the system appears to be working, and it only complains about the degraded RAID once every other reboot or so.
<holstein> then, i wouldnt sweat it
<MrBusiness> Alrighty. I agree with that assessment. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't some miraculous diagnosis I was unaware of. I appreciate your advice, sir!
<holstein> anytime... you can try the server channels too... might find more folks with RAID setups
<MrBusiness> server channels? which ones are those?
<holstein>  #ubuntu-server
<ldc> Can someone help me with Chromium?
<holstein> !ask | ldc
<ubottu> ldc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ldc> right sorry...Chromium says that there isnt a plugin for running Runescape, but I dont have too much trouble with youtube.
<holstein> i would try chrome
<ldc> id rather not, that would require using wine
<holstein> i well, it needs java
<holstein> not flash
<holstein> its loading for me right now in chrome.. i dont have chromium in front of me, but its got nothing to do with WINE
<ldc> ?
<holstein> ldc: im not using wine
<ldc> hmm, I thought u had to wine chrome...
<holstein> its just chrome, in linux.. opening the game... with java
<holstein> you *should* be able to get it working just fine in chromium
<al4nc4ds> testing... http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Xubuntu-12-04-Beta-1-Screenshot-Tour-2.jpg/
<al4nc4ds> very nice
<holstein> its not flash though... i think thats where you are having issues.. its got nothing to do with youtube/flash.. its java
<holstein> if you dont have java installed....
<ldc> ok, now that my synaptic is done I'm going to get java...
<Unit193> icedtea plugin for browser.
<holstein> thats why i usually end up using chrome.. seems like some of the prompting is funny in chromuim, and some other little things here and there
<ldc> ok, that worked. Thanks alot.
<Ileden> Hi! Is there a way to configure xfce4-notifyd so that the notifications are dismissed on mouseover - and *only* on mouseover?
<jadoe> How do I set the default sound card? Xubuntu keeps switching between my normal onboard sound chip and hdmi audio.
<jadoe> nevermind, found it
<jadoe> (at least a way to switch back manually)
<Ileden> Does anyone know if there's some nice way to make notifications (from xfce4-notifyd) disappear after a mouseover, and only after a mouseover?
<alexandru4392> hello
<alexandru4392> got a python program but it requires videocapture.Where can i get ir
<alexandru4392> it
<alexandru4392> it
<alexandru4392> ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> alexandru4392, try in #python
<alexandru4392> join #python
<lodi> hi all
<lodi> can someone tell me where the apilcations icons are  located
<vins_> why does    brasero/nautilus/rythmbox   appeared  on my system  12.04  ?  i didnt install those
<lodi> thinks installs by default
<vins_> no..
<vins_> yeah?  in 12.04 it will?
<vins_> ive been running the 12.04 since  a long time  ..  and now it just appeared
<lodi> Oh ok did you do an update? recently
<lodi> 12.04 or 10.04
<vins_> there are  some updates everyday
<vins_> 12.04
<vins_> latest  beat
<vins_> beta
<lodi> ah could be included when it changed to beta 1? not sure if you can see what updates were installed.
<vins_> ok..
<vins_> i have to fly , ciao
<lodi> do you have 12.04 as an live cd? if so boot into it and check if brasero etc is included
<vins_> its installed
<lodi> ok
<aracnoide> hallo, somebody have a tablet pc?
<aracnoide> noone?
<baizon> not me
<aracnoide> there are drivers for ntrig-duosense?
<Marzata> a good photo printer with a Linux (Ubuntu, Xubuntu) support?
<bazhang> Marzata, check at linuxprinting.org once you have selected a printer/before you buy it
<Marzata> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> HP are generally pretty good
<TimothyObryan> anyone knows of a good packagemanager for latex in xubuntu? one like miktex in win
<holstein> i would probaly just use miktex TimothyObryan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiktexPackageManager ,though i dont have any personal experience
<TimothyObryan> holstein:  well the thing is: the pacakge manager and tools are different things
<TimothyObryan> they only seem to offer the tools for the ubuntu users, not the package manager
<holstein> Unfortunately there is no ubuntu package for MPM so you need to compile it yourself. Fortunately it is easy enough to compile.
<Os_Maleus> TimothyObryan: I, actually, don't have anything installed like MikTeX. can it happen that this is only needed for Win?
<holstein> yeah... i would try and find a latex user and ask about the workflow... a first hand workflow
<TimothyObryan> Os_Maleus: im trying to get my hands on a package called tkz-euclide
<TimothyObryan> but i have no idea how to install an individual package manually, only big repositories
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware pretty much covers all the cases
<Os_Maleus> hmmm. I am actually a newbe regarding Linux and TeX. so, I am using actually only the LyX. this was simply to install without any MikTeX-package. ... in contrast to the installation under Windows.
<TimothyObryan> holstein: let's say we forget about the installation bit, and just focus on finding the package of interest.
<TimothyObryan> i think my friend can help me install the thing, i just need to find it.
<holstein> TimothyObryan: right, but you might not need it... is it a dependancy?
<TimothyObryan> holstein: im trying to get a visual off my latex document
<TimothyObryan> it tells me cant find tkz-euclide.sty
<TimothyObryan> which means i cannot proceed unless i have the package installed
<TimothyObryan> so yes, i depend on it
<holstein> TimothyObryan: i would go to the project maintainer, or try and find a suer that is doing what you want to be doing
<Os_Maleus> TimothyObryan: but this is just an additional package You could download from e.g. here (http://altermundus.fr/pages/tkz.html). or not
<holstein> mabye think bigger picture... ask "i am trying to do X" instead of "im trying to get X running and having ths error"
<Os_Maleus> this is just a style. isn't it?
<holstein> maybe there is a better/easier way to do what you are trying to do in linux
<TimothyObryan> ok
<Os_Maleus> TimothyObryan: and then You would just need to bind it in into Your preamble. or am I wrong?
<holstein> http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/43844/tkz-euclide-sty-cannot-be-found suggestsremoving hte distro packages
<TimothyObryan> first i have to tell latex where my package is
<TimothyObryan> thanks for all your help anyway.
<leo-unglaub> hey, is there a netinstall alternate image for xubuntu 12.04?
<leo-unglaub> my usb drive broke and my old one is ony 512 mb large *g*
<TheSheep> leo-unglaub: you can netinstall ubuntu-server and then install xubuntu-desktop on it
<hobgoblin> not sure if there is actually a seperate xubuntu one, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hobgoblin> or do what TheSheep said :)
<hobgoblin> not that what I gave is any help either - sorry
<leo-unglaub> yes, but i just found the 11.10 there
<leo-unglaub> hmmm, and doing a dist upgrade in the server version is..possible, but a bandwith probem
<leo-unglaub> because @home i have a very sucking inet connection
<null-> doesn't ubuntu server and desktop use differente optimized kernels?
<hobgoblin> leo-unglaub: do you want the 12.04 mini iso link?
<leo-unglaub> yes
<hobgoblin> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<hobgoblin> lots of updates since then though
<null-> since beta1?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> I've had ~100Mb I think
<hobgoblin> 40 today more or less
<hobgoblin> though that said it's had f/fox and t/bird I think - tends to whack it up
<null-> that's good, they are working hard towards next release :)
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> the few bugs I've had are almost all gone now
<null-> I'm going to wait for beta2 :)
<hobgoblin> I've been running it since before alpha on and off - constantly since alpha2
<null-> reported any bugs?
<Os_Maleus> how can you find out the model of your hard drive, on which the system is running?
<hobgoblin> null-: couple - and me too'd some
<genii-around> Os_Maleus: sudo lshw -C disk    will show you extensive disk info. The line for each drive which says: logical name  are the device names like sda sdb and so on. So the logical name which corresponds to the disk on which your / is mounted , means that that is the one
<Os_Maleus> genii-around: Thanks!
<genii-around> Os_Maleus: You're welcome
<rattatoue> I just installed Xubuntu 11.10. When I put a cd/dvd into the drive it doesn't automount it or load it. Any suggestions on what I need to do?
<tomasz1982> Hi.
<tomasz1982> Could anyone help me with Xubuntu 12.04 beta 64bit installation?
<tomasz1982> I am having an unusuall problem I can't deal with myself.
<tomasz1982> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> !ask | tomasz1982
<ubottu> tomasz1982: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomasz1982> Okay :)
<genii-around> tomasz1982: Details of what the unusual problem is may help
<tomasz1982> I am having an odd problem when installing Xubuntu 12.04 64bit Beta. I run the installation from pendrive. All is fine until I hit the user creation screen. The installation freezes at this point. I tried to wait the other time for the files to copy and they did. It's the user creation screen that I can't get pass through.
<tomasz1982> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> Yep, if you don't get an answer here within 30 minutes, try #ubuntu+1. (I personally can't help as I haven't ever run 64bit, but the install for 32bit beta worked for me)
<tomasz1982> Do you think a leftover from previous Ubuntu 11.10 with Xfce install could be causing problems?
<Unit193> You could open gparted and nuke the partition just to make sure.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Xubuntu Didn't have any warnings.
<tomasz1982> I want to avoid that. I have Debian 6.0 installed and /home is on another partition.
<Unit193> Ah, I see.
<ronsonol> How do I specify that /dev/sdb1 is not to be regarded a removable volume by the desktop.  I have it in fstab as mount point none noauto.
<JJC2012> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<pmsalves> hello. I have an issue with libopenal 32bit in a AMD64 machine running Ubuntu64. Could someone help me?
<well_laid_lawn> what's the issue pmsalves ?
<ChristopherNg> hello...
<ChristopherNg> i want to say thanks for the help i got in this room the other night..
<ChristopherNg> it really solved all my problems and was what i was looking for..
<ChristopherNg> now basically, I dont know if we have any devs from xubuntu here...
<ChristopherNg> but... we are a group of post grads looking to do a project.
<ChristopherNg> so we want to know what we cant do to help
<ChristopherNg> we have an interest in the development an enterprise resource management system for ubuntu based distros
<Myrtti> uuuerrrr
<Myrtti> knome! ^ fresh meat :-D
<Unit193> They want to know what they *can't* do to help?
<knome> ChristopherNg, join us at #xubuntu-devel and introduce yourself to people :)
<knome> ChristopherNg, we're starting the planning for the Q cycle some time soon
<knome> Myrtti, ta. could you also take my back pains away?
<Myrtti> knome: hang from a pull up bar
<Myrtti> alternatively, lay on your back with your feet against the wall, knees forming a 90 degree angle
<Myrtti> hth, hand
<knome> Myrtti, well i've done some good stretching directed by a physiotherapist and to-be-osteopath
<mongy> hot bath helps me
<ThePendulum> So... is there anything new in Xubuntu 12.04 that's worth updating for?
<holstein> i like to get on, and stay on the LTS's for the longevity... thats a reason
<mongy> it's LTS
<mongy> worth a bit on it's own imo
<holstein> i think 12.04 is shaping up to be a strong one too
<knome> i think that can be said of any xubuntu release
<ThePendulum> Are their any graphical changes, or just the back-end?
<knome> there is no reason not to update
<holstein> sure.. there are newer packages. check out a daily :)
<knome> ThePendulum, yes, graphical changes too.
<ThePendulum> Could you give me an example?
<ThePendulum> I am about to try it
<knome> ThePendulum, new wallpaper.
<ThePendulum> Well, the default wallpaper doesn't last long anyway
<knome> ThePendulum, fixes for the greybird theme, better GTK3 compatibility
<knome> ThePendulum, icon theme improvements
<ThePendulum> Still the same authentication screen?
<knome> unfortunately yes
<knome> but even if i care about artwork myself... i wouldn't take a new login screen as a reason to upgrade :P
<ThePendulum> Hmm, pity. Doesn't matter too much though, I only get to see it for 5 seconds a week
<ThePendulum> There are these people claiming that eyecandy doesn't matter. But I have to admit, if a UI is pretty, it just works better for me
<ThePendulum> I don't get distracted by ugliness lol
<ThePendulum> And Xfce pretty much nails it
<knome> of course. that's why there are people who work on artwork
<ThePendulum> Or let me put it this way; it allows me to nail it
<ThePendulum> 'New wallpaper' is the first thing that a lot of people say about 12.04, but don't most people change it to their own wallpaper after a fresh install?
<knome> maybe. but you asked for examples
<knome> that's the simplest examples out there
<ThePendulum> True that
<knome> anyway, i need to go to bed to stop my back from hurting
<ThePendulum> Hehe
<ThePendulum> I guess I'll just install it on a VM
<ThePendulum> And see for myself
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> good luck
<ThePendulum> 'night then
<ThePendulum> Thanks
<knome> nighty everybody
<knome> ThePendulum, np :)
<ThePendulum> He, that 'nighty' reminded me of A Clockwork Orange somehow
<ThePendulum> Naughty naughty naughty...
<mongy> I'm not one for defaults but I'll be upgrading for other reasons.
<ThePendulum> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2012030722%3A36%3A34%28General%29.png
<ThePendulum> That's mine atm
<ThePendulum> Not default, but not thát altered either
<rattatoue> I need a little help, cd/dvds are not being mounted automatically in my xubuntu install
<ThePendulum> Have you had a look at the Removable Drives and Media window in the Settings Manager?
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, yes, everything seems to be setup there fine. I havent changed any settings at all. Its been this way since the default install
<ThePendulum> Removable media is on auto-mount then?
<ThePendulum> And you're sure the discs you're trying are all non-defect?
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, yes, I just double checked all removable is set to automount
<ThePendulum> You are able to mount the discs manually though?
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, no
<ThePendulum> Oh, hmm
<ThePendulum> And you're sure both the optical drive and the media worked before?
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, yes. The drive works fine on Windows and I even tried four different media
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, I even changed the fstab and when I go to mount the sr0 it says something about superblock or bad option or something.
<ThePendulum> Have you tried to sudo mount?
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, yes
<rattatoue> "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<rattatoue>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<rattatoue>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<rattatoue>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<rattatoue>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<rattatoue>        dmesg | tail  or so
<rattatoue> "
<ThePendulum> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/mount-wrong-fs-type-bad-option-bad-superblock-on-dev-hdc3-373428/
<ThePendulum> The problem seems to be fixed there
<GridCube> ThePendulum, :3 this is mine http://imagebin.org/202675
<ThePendulum> Hehe, not bad :)
<ThePendulum> Btw, imgur doesn't have the huge ad :o
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, is there a command to find out what /dev is my cdrom?
<ThePendulum> rattatoue: Let me check that for you
<ThePendulum> Yes
<ThePendulum> Make sure your disc is mounted
<ThePendulum> And simply type 'mount' in the terminal
<ThePendulum> It shows a list of all your devices
<ThePendulum> And a cdrom is mounted to /media
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, I meant before its mounted. Since I want to make sure its /dev/sr0
<ThePendulum> Ah
<ThePendulum> I'm not sure it's even possible
<rattatoue> ThePendulum, sudo lshw -C disk will show you what your cdrom drive is /dev
<rattatoue> GridCube, what is the weather thing on that image you have?
<ThePendulum> Thanks for sharing that!
<GridCube> rattatoue, its a screenlet
<rattatoue> GridCube, ah cool I will have to try one of those :)
#xubuntu 2012-03-10
<GridCube> i want to create a launcher for a fullscreen game, warzone2100, i want to run it on a secondary xserver so from a terminal i use  "sudo xinit /usr/games/warzone2100 %U -- :1" this efectively launchs the game on a secondary xserver, but when i create a launcher for it i used, as i though it would be the best way a gksu instead of a simple sudo, but i get this error:  "this program could not be launched as root"
<GridCube> "it was impossible to copy the xautorization for the user"
<GridCube> someone has a clue?
<Unit193> With xinit, I'd think that'd be a sudo moment.
<GridCube> because that would create a new xserver so i can ctrl-alt-f* from the game and the desktop
<GridCube> using a sudo and an open on terminal gives me this:
<GridCube> Server is already active for display 0
<well_laid_lawn> I don't need sudo to start a second xserver
<Unit193> Nevermind then.
<well_laid_lawn> xinit `which startfluxbox` -- :1
<GridCube> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<GridCube> well...
<GridCube> i cant use gksu whatsoever
<GridCube> >No se pudo copiar el archivo Xautorization del usuario.
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> i cant even launch gksu synaptic
<GridCube> this is bad
<GridCube> this is really really bad
<well_laid_lawn> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder if lightdm has messed with permissions
<well_laid_lawn> ls -l /usr/bin/X
<well_laid_lawn> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Jan 30 01:42 /usr/bin/X -> Xorg
<Unit193> He has parted.
<well_laid_lawn> ok cheers
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> fixed it
<GridCube> renamed my .Xautorithy file and rebooted so it craeted a new one
<GridCube> and now the gksu ask for my password and lanches a new server
<GridCube> :3
<xubuntu512> hello, hola!
<xubuntu512> necesito ayuada sobre como resolver un problema en xubuntu, youtube, flashplayer
<xubuntu512> i needsome help with xubuntu, youtube videos , flasplayer
<well_laid_lawn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xubuntu512> thanks very much
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<xubuntu512> have you have before any issues regarding slow play, lagging videos with youtube and flaspalyer, specifically with you tube?
<GridCube> xubuntu512, si queres ir a #ubuntu-es podria darte soporte en español
<xubuntu512> ok, por favor, loagradeceriamuchisimo
<GridCube> xubuntu512, pone /j #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu512> soy nuevo en ubuntu, apenas lo instale la semana pasada
<GridCube> xubuntu512, hace CONTROL-CLIC sobre el nombre del canal, o boton derecho entrar al canal
<monser> hello
<monser> xubuntu does not show my real desktop
<monser> how to fix it?
<monser> and is there a way to remove thunar without removing xubuntu desktop>
<monser> hello all
<Sysi> xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which is safe to remove
<well_laid_lawn> monser: is xfdesktop running?
<Sysi> if you're using nautilus you need to use gconf-editor gnome-tweak-tool or something to set it to not take over the desktop
<monser> I removed all gnome
<monser> then I installed xfce4
<monser> how can i check if that is running?
<monser> ps -A?
<well_laid_lawn> ps aux | grep xfdesktop
<monser> I think it is running
<monser> I see the default dekstop
<monser> like I have made a new user
<monser> but I have not
<Sysi> you see only black if xfdesktop has crashed
<monser> no I see the default desktop
<monser> like when you install the xubuntu for the first time
<monser> in my /home/user/Desktop I have files
<monser> I do nto see those files on the desktop
<monser> on the workspace
<monser> and I have installed wine
<monser> i do nto see that in others from xfce menu
<monser> like it is gone
<monser> but it is not
<monser> i can start it from terminal
<monser> evrything is like I have created a new user
<monser> but the user is the same
<monser> also when I try to open the mounted partition with pcmanfm
<monser> i get permission denied
<monser> I can open other mounted partitions with no problems
<monser> just the one that it is fat32 i can not
<monser> why?
<monser> hello all
<baizon> hi hi
<monser> what is the package for setting up keyboard shortcuts for switching between different keyboard layouts?
<Sysi> xfce4-xkb-plugin IIRC
<Sysi> I'm not sure how muvh bugs it has nowdays
<Sysi> there might be alternative ways
<baizon> monser: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin
<baizon> !package xfce4-xkb-plugin
<Sysi> !info xfce4-xkb-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-xkb-plugin (source: xfce4-xkb-plugin): xkb layout switch plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4.1-1 (oneiric), package size 513 kB, installed size 2476 kB
<baizon> ah damn
<baizon> thanks :)
<monser> it tells me i have it
<monser> but i can switch between different layouts
<monser> now it works
<monser> good :D
<baizon> :D
<monser> is there a way to have pure xfce without any gnome libraries?
<well_laid_lawn> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> if you need/want *really* clean, do minimal installation from alternate cd or mini.iso and install what you need (with aptitude -R)
<monser> unfortunately aptitude is for geeks.there is no way to find out how to use it.you just need to know what to press on the keyboard .
<monser> I looked for a tutorials how to use it, but did not find anything.there are for irssi, but no for aptitude
<monser> where can i get that mini.iso you mentioned?
<well_laid_lawn> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sysi> monser: you mean the ncurses "GUI"? that's magic, I mean like "aptitude -R install package"
<monser> i wanted to use the aptitude and the whole system just got messed up.it started to install , then delete things in the background.Yeah I'm talking about ncurses.Those people who write that application , they wrote it only for themselfs.How do they expect someone who does not know anything to use it? vi editor is the same thing.Fortunately wise, really wise people created nano
<monser> let's hope that there will be wise people to rewrite aptitude
<Sysi> vi is quite simple, you just need to know/remember couple things. I bet there's good manual for aptitude too
<Sysi> but aptitude is as simple as apt-get when used similarly
<Paranoiko_koalak> greetings
<Paranoiko_koalak> I have downloaded the latest xubuntu image and I want to burn it to cd. which burner do you suggest
<Paranoiko_koalak> ?
<hobgoblin> any should work - but make sure to burn as image
<Paranoiko_koalak> nero does the work?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<ircnode0> interesting, I executed gnome-terminal command, but nothing appeared?
<ircnode0> yesterday gnome-terminal command worked
<TheSheep> ircnode0: xubuntu doesn't have gnome-terminal installed by default
<ircnode0> TheSheep: gnome-terminal found in /usr/bin/
<TheSheep> ircnode0: apparently you installed it
<ircnode0> TheSheep: nope, my school installed it.
<ThePendulum> Your school uses Xubuntu?
<ircnode0> I think ubuntu, but it have xfce4 in option
<ThePendulum> Then they probably installed Ubuntu and installed Xfce4 on Ubuntu, which is a tad lame
<ircnode0> so student can choose their favorite desktop => they won't get complains :)
<ThePendulum> I never heard of a school that let the students choose, besides schools that allow students to bring their own machines
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: we always let the students choose, there was always gnome, kde and windowmaker
<TheSheep> and later xfce, when it appeared
<ircnode0> yes, but if there is computer in school, they don't need to buy or bring any laptop
<ircnode0> I think I should omit "if"
<ThePendulum> Most schools I know simply install something and make students use that, otherwise it's pretty damned hard to teach something now isn't it?
<ThePendulum> Any... I have some .mkv movies and I'd like to put them on DVD
<ThePendulum> Some suggest 'Devede', but it doesn't seem to support MKV
<ThePendulum> Nvm, I figured out the issue
<ThePendulum> The software looks for the .mkv extension, but they're not present because that's unnessecary on Linux
<gagan6621> when i turn on transparency in terminal. cpu stuck at 77%.what to do.
<ThePendulum> Turn it off?
<gagan6621> ThePendulum: 2-5%
<ThePendulum> Why do you turn it on?
<gagan6621> ThePendulum: This is noot what i am expecting...:)
<gagan6621> not*
<gagan6621> ThePendulum: any help?
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid I'm not sure what the source of the issue could be
<ThePendulum> But there's no need to turn on transparency in the terminal, is there?
<gagan6621> ThePendulum: yeah i agree with you but.. why cpu at 70%..
<ThePendulum> You do have a decent graphics card?
<ThePendulum> And you're sure it's a result of the transparency setting?
<ircnode0> gagan6621 can check it with top command
<gagan6621> ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<Sysi> gagan6621: compositing enabled in window manager tweaks? what graphics card/driver?
<gagan6621> ircnode0: yep i always use top
<gagan6621> ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<gagan6621> m using catalyst 12.1
<gagan6621> m using catalyst 12.1 driver from amd
<gagan6621> Sysi: let me check...
<Sysi> in addition to that I only can guess bug in driver
<gagan6621> Sysi: i disabled the composit Now cpu at 40%. and panel is no longer visible..
<Sysi> press where it should be
<gagan6621> yep was there...
<ThePendulum> Darn, making a DVD surely takes a long itme
<ThePendulum> *time
<mongy> what with
<ThePendulum> Greetings mongy
<knome> anybody have ideas on laptop brightness troubleshooting?
<knome> fn-keys won't work, how can i check if i can tweak brightness at all? some websites suggests i should update the bios, but i'm unwanting to do that if i can avoid it by any means
<Sysi> screen brightness panel plugin
<Sysi> "setpci screen brightness" on google
<knome> Sysi, setpci doesn't seem to work :/
<Sysi> sounds bad, assuming you got it right
<knome> i did, i checked the right pci device with lspci
<luroh> knome: some laptops need special acpi drivers. if those drivers for some reason aren't present or don't work, it might be worth trying to boot with acpi=off
<knome> booting, brb
<knome> luroh, if i set acpi=off, wireless stops working. any more ideas? ;)
<luroh> but, did your brightness buttons start working?
<knome> yeah, they did
<luroh> i didn't say i wouldn't break everything else ;D
<knome> mm-hmm.
<luroh> ok, so your problem seems to be acpi driver related, that's something at least
<Sysi> bios update actually could help
<luroh> just curious, what model is it?
<knome> luroh, hp 6735s
<luroh> ah, yeah, hp is known to do some vendor specific acpi stuff
<Sysi> you should try as new kernel as possible, at least if machine is new
<luroh> see if you can get hold of a changelog for any newer bios version, it might give a clue
<knome> Sysi, machine is not new, but i have 12.04
<Sysi> uname -a ?
<Sysi> ah, not new
<knome> Sysi, kernel is 3.2.0-18
<knome> i386
 * knome is trying bios update
<knome> bios update worked \o/
<luroh> sweet :)
<knome> yeah
<knome> wife wil be happy to be able to use both wlan and adjust the brightness :P
<knome> bbl
<knome> thanks luroh and Sysi
<luroh> np
<macosx> utz
<macosx> utz2
<Myrtti> hm
<Nataki> hi there. can someone help me with meta questions?
<Nataki> nobody? that's no very nice of you.
<pv_> How I can move top panel (taskbar, etc) to the bottom? I have found only orientation settings, but that do not help to me.
<Sysi> pv_: panel settings -> unlock -> drag from handle at the end of panel
<velit> how do i make the task bar vertical?
<Sysi> please don't crosspost
<pv_> o, thanks.
 * pv_ go to install xubuntu to host. Gnome3, unity, kde - wrong way of linux :)
<Sysi> right way - your way
<trisquel> hi all.Is there a way to spoof the mac address of the network card in mini-ubuntu.iso  install 11.10.there is no ifconfig command
<luroh> trisquel: try 'sudo apt-get install net-tools'
<trisquel> luroh: I can not install anything.It's a netboot install
<luroh> oh i see
<trisquel> I need to set up the mac address first so i can get connected to the net
<luroh> right
<luroh> hm, dunno then
<TheSheep> trisquel: are you sure there is no /sbin/ifconfig?
<TheSheep> (it might not be in PATH)
<TheSheep> trisquel: there might be also /sbin/ip
<trisquel> TheSheep: let me see
<trisquel> yes there is ip command
<trisquel> how to use it?
<TheSheep> ip addr  works pretty much like ifconfig
<TheSheep> but no idea how to change mac with it
<trisquel> ok
<TheSheep> you could instead just set a static ip with it
<trisquel> my main goal is to set a mac address
<trisquel> the static ip i can set up using the gui install configuration
<trisquel> its provided
<TheSheep> and that doesn't help you?
<TheSheep> some weird firewall settings?
<trisquel> I'll try to see if ip can stop eth0
<trisquel> ip eth0 down does not work
<ThePendulum> I accidentally removed the .Trash-000 folder from my hard drives, and now I can't delete files from them
<TheSheep> trisquel: ip link set eth0 down
<trisquel> TheSheep: I found the command to change the mac with ip command
<trisquel> ip link set address xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx dev eth0
<trisquel> D
<trisquel> thanks for telling for ip command
<trisquel> I did not know that it exists
<Drudru75> Hello all
<Drudru75> I have a question before installing xubuntu
<Yanc> guys is it possible that the login dialog disappeares please? basically set it to login automatically without the dialog?
<beata1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jarnos> 11.10 is unresponsive. Xorg is using CPU heavily. Using nouveau driver, I suppose.
<jarnos> Anything you can do about it?
<Marzata> somebody with Epson Stylus Photo PX730WD printer?
<mongy> I can't even remember what mine is, it's been so long
<mongy> oh, sx400, and works OOTB.
#xubuntu 2012-03-11
<ThePendulum> Damned
<ThePendulum> I still can't remove files from my hard drives :|
<holstein> ThePendulum: ? ... sudo rm them
<ThePendulum> The trash bin is gone
<holstein> OK
<holstein> just rm them, or right click and delete them in the gui, or highlight and hit the delete key
<creativetux> Is the filesystem mounted as read only?
<holstein> you likely just removed the icon in the file manager, or where ever you are looking
<ThePendulum> It's a bit inconvenient to run the terminal for each file I'd like to delete
<ThePendulum> I removed the trash folder, as I said earlier
<ThePendulum> "or right click and delete them in the gui, or highlight and hit the delete key" <-- Thanks, but seriously.
<holstein> ThePendulum: ?
<holstein> i think that should delete the files... does it work?
<creativetux> ThePendulum, in that case goto Settings, Desktop and then the Icons tab and tick it back on ?
<holstein> i find it a bit inconvenient to click and drag or right click or whatever
<creativetux> holstein, I'm with you on that, just select the files and then hit the big Delete key on the kb
<holstein> maybe im just assuming those issues are related... maybe its like "i deleted the trash, *and*, in an unrelated issue i cant delete files"
<GridCube> ThePendulum, http://nongeeksight.blogspot.com/2006/07/configuring-trash-bin-for-xubuntu.html
<GridCube> lol 2006...
<GridCube> XD
<holstein> ThePendulum: anyways, im sure if you give us more to go on someone can help you sort out whatever is going on
<ThePendulum> I didn't remove any icons, I removed the actual .Trash-000 folders on two of my hard drives
<holstein> i assume you tried adding it back?
<ThePendulum> Affirmative
<holstein> and?
<holstein> ThePendulum: what error?
<holstein> how did you try?
<holstein> were you root?
<ThePendulum> But it doesn't seem to recognize them as trash bins, the error continues to show up
<ThePendulum> Yes
<ThePendulum> holstein: "Unable to find or create trash directory."
<ThePendulum> I'll just try to add the trash folder again, perhaps it works now
<ThePendulum> Let me login again
<creativetux> ThePendulum, delete them and they get created automatically
<holstein> but you *can* delete them correct?
<holstein> ....
<holstein> creativetux: that what i assumed
<creativetux> If you delete a .Trash folder, the next time you delete something in the GUI it will recreate them automatically
<ThePendulum> It should, but if it could the error wouldn't show up, would it?
<ThePendulum> "Unable to find or CREATE trash directory"
<holstein> sudo mkdir it
<ThePendulum> I did, won't work
<holstein> rm them, and re-log, and they should just come back.. have you done that?
<ThePendulum> Affirmative
<holstein> why are they deleted?.. were you doing other things? is there a page you were pasting in from?
<ThePendulum> I removed them because I thought they were left from when Windows was using the disks
<holstein> ThePendulum: you *can* delete files, correct? the issue you have is un-deleting, correct?
<ThePendulum> I wasn't aware Ubuntu called the trash bin .Trash-000
<ThePendulum> holstein: Undeleting? No, I can't remove them by simply clicking 'delete' because there's no trash bin on the disk
<holstein> ThePendulum: can you delete files/directories from the commandline?
<ThePendulum> sudo rm works for sure, but that's a tad annoying
<holstein> im just trying to be clear.. you *can* delete.. you are missing trash functionality.. like undelete
<ThePendulum> holstein: Lol, no, I can NOT delete anything, for there is no trash dir present on the hard disks
<creativetux> Sounds like permission or chown problem on the trash or the home folder so Thunar can't create it
<ThePendulum> Open folder --> Select file --> Hit [delete] or rightclick:Delete --> Error("Unable to find or create trash directory")
<creativetux> from the terminal can you delete using gvfs-trash <file to delete>  ?
<holstein> ThePendulum: but you *can* delete using the commandline or no? im trying to make sure this is not something permissions related
<ThePendulum> niels@niels-main:/mnt/stor1/Videos/TV/Blackadder$ gvfs-trash "Blackadder Icon.ico"
<ThePendulum> Error trashing file: Unable to find or create trash directory
<ThePendulum> holstein: I can only delete using sudo rm
<holstein> OK, so you *can* delete... you likely have no permissions issues keeping files from being removed
<ThePendulum> I can completely remove a file, but not 'trash' it by hitting [delete] or using the menu
<creativetux> ThePendulum, check this out, you might need a .Trash and a .Trash-xxxx folder for files outside of your home: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=103194
<GridCube> ThePendulum, what if you create a .trash folder?
<ThePendulum> GridCube: I did that, it won't work for some reason
<holstein> ThePendulum: yeah, but you didnt actually create a .trash directory
<ThePendulum> Then what did I create?
<creativetux> .Trash is for "home" files, the .Trash-1000 is for outside of home files
<holstein> you likely created .Trash-000 or whatever
<ThePendulum> I created a whole bunch of trash folders with different names
<holstein> i think i would do *exactly* what GridCube suggests and see if it works
<riddlebox> is there a way to stop thunar from opening every time I login?
<ThePendulum> Wait, I got it now
<GridCube> riddlebox, close a session with the "remember session" box checked, then it will remember you had nothing, also uninstall nautilus if you happen to have it, it remembers even if you tell it bnot to
<riddlebox> GridCube, I will try it out thanks
<leo-unglaub> hi, has someone worked with the SpaceFM file manager on xfce ubuntu?
<GridCube> nope
<riddlebox> GridCube, actually you dont have to remove nautilus, http://www.robsearles.com/2008/11/25/xubuntu-nautilus-overtakes-xfce-on-startup/
<riddlebox> just rm -Rf /home/user/.cache and it works just fine
<GridCube> well removing nautilus is always a good idea :P
<riddlebox> :) it would have removed gnome-session and I do like to bounce into gnome3 once in a while
<GridCube> well :) good it works then
<riddlebox> yup
<geek__> just wanna say moved from win7 to xubuntu and love it :)
<hobgoblin> nice
<geek__> it put life back into my laptop
<geek__> unreal
<nimrod10> hi all , how do I change the notification settings to use notify-osd instead of xfce4-notifyd ? I have them both installed on a xubuntu 11.10 system
<TheSheep> nimrod10: I guess you select one with update-alternatives
<nimrod10> TheSheep, how would I use update-alternatives ? what <name> should I use ?
<TheSheep> nimrod10: I have no idea
<nimrod10> thanks anyway :)
<nimrod10> TheSheep, notification is not in the list of changable alternatives, just found out by   sudo update-alternatives --get-selections | less
<martii> hey :)
<alexandru4392> hello
<alexandru4392> which dock should i choose
<alexandru4392> awn,cairo or docky
<ThePendulum> lol
<alexandru4392> what
<ThePendulum> that's your choice
<Sysi> whatever feels best for you
<Sysi> cairo has most options, I think docky is simplest
<alexandru4392> using cairo
<alexandru4392> and why does it shrink when it is full of icons
<Sysi> to fit to screen?
<alexandru4392> i have put lots of icons into the dock and now it's unreadable
<ThePendulum> You may remove some then?
<alexandru4392> removed some icons
<alexandru4392> and now it is good
<vas> hi there
<vas> there is an utility chkconfig
<alexandru4392> yes
<vas> i do not know why it is not installed in xubuntu, how possible without it to disable services?
<alexandru4392> does anybody want to see how my customized xubuntu looks like
<vas> i actually installed it, but it doesn't work  - /sbin/insserv: No such file or directory
<alexandru4392> for vas:sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<vas> i did it
<alexandru4392> for me it works
<vas> try to: sudo chkconfig pulseaudio off
<Sysi> it's used for sysv initscripts which are replaced by upstart
<vas> I got: /sbin/insserv: No such file or directory
<alexandru4392> it says pulseaudio on
<Sysi> you need something to configure upstart
<alexandru4392> does anybody want to see my desktop after theming and customization
<vas> you mean /etc/rc5.d and just remove pulse by hand?
<manuel__> Hello there =) I'm new at Xubuntu =)
<vas> why chkconfig doesn't work? it should
<Sysi> vas: before that I'd use apt-get, or maybe rename it. I don't really know upstart
<Sysi> why should it? it's for old init system, even back then sysv-rc-config was better
<knome> manuel__, hey
<manuel__> knome? do u understand german?
<Sysi> though I'm not sure how compatible upstart is with sysv
<manuel__> I#m from germany and very interesstet in use linux dists
<manuel__> I'll be back in a few min. clean up my room...
<knome> !de | manuel__
<ubottu> manuel__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<vas> if chkconfig shows services it should be able to manage them
<Sysi> somewhere should read that LoCo channels also do derivatives if they don't have own localized channel
<Sysi> vas: seeing and editing are quite different
<vas> have you read man for chkconfig?
<Sysi> nope
<vas> do it, please
<knome> hum
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559266
<Sysi> trying to find info that tells (me) chkconfig actully works
<vas> I see - for ubuntu chkconfig is deprecated, one has to use update-rc.d, thanks - will try
<vas> it works, thanks
<manuel__> vielen dank ubottu
<manuel__> ist der #ubuntu-de channel auch auf diesem server vertreten?
<tomasz> Hi! I have encountered a bug in 12.04 installation process and want to file a bug report on bugzilla. I am reading through, HOW TO manual on reporting bugs and it says to provide info on a package that causes probles. How on earth should I provide anything since the system didn't install?
<tomasz> sorry, I meant launchpad.
<lina> hello
<lina> please help me to disable the start of LOGIN SCREEN in Xubuntu 11.10
<lina> greets!
<lina> i'm the only one user and i wont to be automaticaly log in, without pressing Login :)
<lina> anybody?
<knome> lina, you need to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. google for "lightdm autologin" :)
<Luisa> Hey, i got a problem: I used Ubuntu on my netbook and there I am using LightDM with this nice red design. Now I installed Xubuntu on my other machine and there is LightDM, too, but it is very ugly. I just searched and found a config-file, but every time i try changing, nothing is working
<Luisa> where do I get this ubuntu or other themes?
<ThePendulum> Luisa: http://xfce-look.org/ ?
<Luisa> ThePendulum: thanks! But on the first looks, i cant find what i am looking for - can i use GDM with XFCE?
<echoJONES> Luisa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1931149&highlight=xubuntu+change+login+screen
<echoJONES> haven't tried this myself though
<Luisa> echoJONES: Think I tried these configs, but I will again, perhabs i did a mistake
<ra1ndr0p> can i get help with ndiswrapper?
<ra1ndr0p> Or where can i get a ubuntu driver for my USB wireless card?
<GridCube> mmm ra1ndr0p what model is it?
<well_laid_lawn> dmesg will tell
<GridCube> also lsusb
<ra1ndr0p> Netgear WNA3100
<ra1ndr0p> I have gotten all of the drivers installed through ndiswrapper but even after reboot there is no option for connecting through wireless
<well_laid_lawn> you need to know the chip on the wifi dongle to find out what module it needs
<GridCube> ra1ndr0p, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549190
<ra1ndr0p> Yah just went through that, where can i locate ntoskernal_io.c?
<ra1ndr0p> oh i think i found it, thanks
<ra1ndr0p> yah nevermind where can i find ntoskernal_io.c?
<ra1ndr0p> i found it! Its actually spelled ntoskernel_io.c
<ubuntu> can sombody please help me?  I have nuked grub and can't seem to reinstall it.  I have tried several walkthrus even installed "boot-repair" still no dice
<ubuntu> am on an xubuntu live cd
<ubuntu> have a partition map writtin down
<ThePendulum> Are there any decent movie editors for Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> ThePendulum, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<Marzata> ThePendulum: no.
<noahk11> .
<ra1ndr0p> I need help making ndiswrapper from source
<ra1ndr0p> If I run make it says: cannot find kernal version in /lib/ etc.
<ahcrap> hi folks
<ahcrap> got a question ( prob useless)  how come Xubuntu is suposed to be based on xfce and its filled to the guillies with gnome crap ?
<jadoe> How do I set default sound output? From time to time HDMI out is selected after reboot, instead of Analog Stereo out.
<luroh> jadoe: i had a similar problem with onboard sound vs pci sound card and ended up blacklisting the onboard driver
<luroh> but perhaps you're not interested in blacklisting anything
<luroh> let me boot up that machine and check, perhaps i found a better way and left some notes around for future reference...
<jadoe> one and the same onboard chip handles both, blacklisting doesn't help me
<luroh> i see
<luroh> jadoe: fwiw, i added the following at the end of my alsa-base.conf
<luroh> options snd-emu10k1 index=0
<luroh> options snd-via82xx index=1
<luroh> but as you say, that may not apply in your case
<luroh> (in my case, i wanted the soundblaster pci card to be the default at every boot)
<jadoe> I just found out how to set this from terminal: pactl set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo. I'll autorun it on login, I guess.
<jadoe> Thanks anyway
<luroh> np, thanks for that tip
<flo_> hi everybody.... sorry for my bad english, but i'm italian
<knome> hullo
<flo_> can somebody explain to me how xubuntu automount an usb storage device?
<flo_> i'd like to change the permission on my usb key automatically...
#xubuntu 2013-03-04
<LJSeinfeld> I could launch it at start with the Startup Apps function, but I'd like to make sure the VPN is up before it runs
<Unit193> LJSeinfeld: You need to export your display.
<Unit193> DISPLAY=:0 transmission-gtk   or   export DISPLAY=:0 somewhere near the top of the script.
<LJSeinfeld> lemme give that a try -- thanks :D
<Unit193> ps aux | grep auth | sed -n 's/.*X\ \(.*\)\ -core.*/\1/p'    to figure out what display "port"
<LJSeinfeld> get a bunch of errors with that -- but "DISPLAY=:0 transmission-gtk" works
<LJSeinfeld> any idea on how to make it "let go" of the terminal window?
<LJSeinfeld> put an "&
<LJSeinfeld> "
<LJSeinfeld>  after it maybe?
<LJSeinfeld> not even sure what that's called… searching away..
<Unit193> You can then type other things, but once you close the terminal window, adios.
<howeifeltersnatc> ampersand
<LJSeinfeld> sweet , the ampersand did it
<LJSeinfeld> thanks
<David-A> BillyZane: first I got a little disappointed, but I'd started out with black tea. It turned out lemon and lime works better with green tea. And I liked lemon a little bit more than lime. More tests when I have got the proper kind of green tea.
<LJSeinfeld> how do you enable file sharing in Xubuntu?  I installed the file-sharing enabler from Software Center… but I'm not sure how to set up folder sharing
<LJSeinfeld> I don't see any options when I get properties on a folder
<LJSeinfeld> (in Thunar)
<nukke> what's the default terminal emu on xubuntu?
<nukke> i can't seem to find any info on google
<knome> xfce4-terminal
<nukke> alright, thanks
<t3tra> sup yall
<emmanuel0791> Hello
<emmanuel0791> I have a question about Xubuntu 12.10 running on my PC: When updates available ( red sign on task bar ) and i click it and confirm the action to download them while i am in Software-Center the red sign disappears for a moment as it should but then comes bacl with the same message like before " X updates available " .. when i close the SC it works properly.. so is that a bug or a setting maybe? Thank you for your help
<lolcat> emmanuel0791: yes
<bullgard4> emmanuel0791: What is "bacl"? What is "SC"?
<emmanuel0791> I meant back* and SC = Software-Center
<emmanuel0791> lolcat: Did you mean " yes " as in bug or setting?
<lolcat> emmanuel0791: I meant yes as in: yes [that is like a bug or a setting maybe]
<emmanuel0791> lolcat: Oh okay yeah i think that too... but i guess it is more likely a bug since the settings do not give any options about updates ( at least the general settings don't ) ... unless it is something that can be set in Terminal
<emmanuel0791> Another question: Is it possible to run Win-software and applications under Xubuntu?
<louigi> hey guys! I got a problem which is well explained by someone here but it never got a reply:
<louigi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758031
<louigi> Can someone help?
<baizon> emmanuel0791: yes, you can use wine to run windows apps on linu
<baizon> *linux
<baizon> louigi: try to clear the .cache dir (back it up first)
<baizon> emmanuel0791: which apps are running you can check here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<louigi> baizon, will try, okay
<louigi> baizon, you think the settings are not being updated?
<baizon> yes
<emmanuel0791> baizon: Thank you :)
<louigi> baizon, cannot back up cache, it says it cannot copy "special file"
<baizon> louigi: dont login into xfce
<baizon> use terminal
<louigi> ah, I see
<louigi> are there any other things in the cache that can be important? I see lots of files there! Maybe I can delete just a particular file from there?
<baizon> not for me :)
<Maccer> Does xubuntu have a development channel?
<Maccer> Ah, that it does.
<Maccer> (Typed in -dev instead of -devel, sorry.)
<john_rambo> flash plugin is installed but cant watch flash content
<XATRIX> Hi guys, how can i disable autostart of teamviewer daemon ? I found file that starts it : /etc/init/teamviewerd.conf http://fpaste.org/cM3c/
<XATRIX> I checked the Session and Startup in Settings menu of XFCE
<XATRIX> But it's not listed there
<baizon> XATRIX: check cron dir
<baizon> else you can look at session & startup
<XATRIX> baizon: which one session & startup ?
<koegs> you could also take a look at ~./config/autostart or /etc/xdg/autostart
<baizon> XATRIX: ok, so check /etc/cron* dir for a teamviewer entry
<XATRIX> koegs: nothing in there
<XATRIX> The only file i found is -> ./init/teamviewerd.conf:exec /opt/teamviewer8/tv_bin/teamviewerd -f
<XATRIX> in /etc
<koegs> XATRIX: how did you activate the autostart?
<XATRIX> I simply installed .deb package from official website, and now it starts wine itself and daemon
<XATRIX> I need it not so often, so i'd like to disable it autostart
<baizon> XATRIX: you can make a script which disables teamviewer
<XATRIX> :) maybe it's better to disable script that runs teamviewer everytime i start my PC
<baizon> you have for example teamviewer --daemon start/stop
<XATRIX> Nope
<baizon> XATRIX: a ok
<XATRIX> I don't have it in /etc/init.d
<baizon> please check rc lvl
<baizon> for example install BUM, then there will be a teamviewer entry. Just disable it
<XATRIX> Everything is empty
<XATRIX> Ok, i removed the symlink in /etc/init/    @teamviewer and it stops to autoload
<folmer> I seem to be having trouble with xfsettingsd not loading anymore
<folmer> because the display can't initialize (VBOX0)
<folmer> so yes, it's on a virtual machine
<folmer> any ideas?
<rieux_tarrou> Does anyone know why Ristretto stalls when trying to open a .tif? Does this happen for anyone else?
<GridCube> never tried one
<xubuntu003> hwo use dwm?
<victor__> hello! im experiencing issues with thunar. there is a 25 second delay when i click on a directory. then maybe out 20 seconds later a second window pops up. is this a bug or just an issue with my system?
<GridCube> victor__, thats when you first open thunar for the day, the rest of the time it works properly
<GridCube> correct?
<GridCube> then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/775117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> its a pretty good known bug
<GridCube> you need to follow comment 13 workaround to fix it, or update to xubuntu 12.10 and get xfce 4.10 with its new thunar and there is no more problem
<victor__> Thank you GridCube!!!
<xubuntu966> ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con l'installazione di xubuntu ?
<baizon> !it | xubuntu966
<ubottu> xubuntu966: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu966> Hello folks, someone could help me ? i installed xubuntu, but once i reboot my pc i go straight to Windows 7. I check the partition and i ve 20 giga less ( i partitioned Xubuntu with 20 giga).
<GridCube> how did you installed xubuntu¡
<baizon> xubuntu966: it seems grub hasn't installed properly, else you would get a menu where you choose your OS
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> true
<xubuntu966>  ah and how i can "restore" grub? i ve to run again the system trought USB?
<baizon> xubuntu966: yes
<xubuntu966> ok i ll give a try
<baizon> xubuntu966: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<GridCube> the best way is to use simply boot-repair
<xubuntu966> Boot repair what exactly does?
<GridCube> repairs your boot stage
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Marcantonio98> Hello
<GridCube> !hi | Marcantonio98
<ubottu> Marcantonio98: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Marcantonio98> Thanks... I am Italian I hope that you will succeed with the translator to understand me ;)
<GridCube> !it | Marcantonio98
<ubottu> Marcantonio98: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GridCube> :D but you are welcome to stay
<Marcantonio98> Thanks :D
<GermainZ> I'm having some text tearing issues: parts of the text (words, letters, pixels) randomly disappears while typing/scrolling. Usually clicking forces a refresh and fixes it till I start typing again. Is this a drivers issue? I'd rather hear someone's opinion before downloading the proprietary drivers with my rather slow connection. Thanks :)
<GridCube> what is your gpu?
<GridCube> do lspci | grep "VGA"
<GermainZ> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<GridCube> yes, GermainZ try the drivers
<GermainZ> Alright, thanks.
<SuperLag> I've got two monitors connected to my system, and when I look at the display options... I don't see a way to change the layout. How do you do that? It's mirroring right now, and I want to have one on the left, one on the right
<Cheri703> SuperLag: there isn't an officially supported way to do that in xfce 4.10
<baizon> SuperLag: i recommend installing arandr. It's a nice tool which allows you to do configurations for multimonitor
<Cheri703> the unsupported way I am using is http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<SuperLag> :(
<SuperLag> it works, but I'm starting to wonder if there isn't something wrong with the video card
<SuperLag> the second display is flickering
<baizon> SuperLag: wrong refresh rate?
<SuperLag> both are running at 60Hz
<xubuntu877> can anyone tell me how to unistall ccze in xubuntu
<TheSheep> xubuntu877: sudo apt-get purge ccze
<Simb3> Hiya!
<xubuntu877> thanks The Sheep
<Simb3> Folks... just downloaded Xubuntu. Next step is to install it via USB. How to proceed?
<emmanuel0791> Question: Is it normal that while i install apps from the Software-Center the Debconfig window pops in several times?? It can get a bit annyoing when i try to type while that so i ask if it is a bug or a setting maybe
<emmanuel0791> I use Xubuntu 12.10 by the way
<Guest54843> Hi, I looking for someone to help me with xubuntu because the soundsystem isnt working, i need someone who support me in german...
<TheSheep> !de | Guest54843
<ubottu> Guest54843: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dziki> witam
<TheSheep> !pl | dziki
<ubottu> dziki: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xubuntu665> when i installed xubuntu 12.10 why are there firefox 16.01 and not 19 ?
<pleia2> xubuntu665: you have to run updates :)
<xubuntu665> not yet.. usally there was the newest firefox without updates i think.
<pleia2> no, if you just install from the basic CD you get what was on it when it was released, which is 16
<pleia2> so you just want to run regular updates, it'll download the current one in the repo
<xubuntu665> I understand.. is it no updates if i let it download updates when installing  ?
<xubuntu665> I meen firefox in this case
<pleia2> not sure, I'd just suggest you run updates now and see what sows up
<pleia2> shows
<xubuntu665> I think the same..
<xubuntu665> How long can i use this 12.10 ? even after the next comes ?
<Luciferis> can i get some help for installing google earth?
<Unit193> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.0 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 57 kB
<Luciferis> weel but they're lot; is to build? i start twho?
<nantou> im interested too, if its to build version 7
<Luciferis> ysorry folks i'm bit stoned.
<folmer> heya. I seem to be having trouble with xfsettingsd which cannot start due to an error with initialization of a display called VBOX0 (yes, it's a VM). I have no idea where to start looking for a solution or what to do about it
<folmer> It just happened from one day to the next. All themes were gone, all icons as well, and keyboard shortcuts...
<Luciferis> http://packages.debian.org/source/squeeze/googleearth-package  here i don't have any deb file?
<Unit193> Luciferis: You use synaptic or a command like  sudo apt-get install googleearth-package.
<Luciferis> well, see you later
<Luciferis> does it make a difference if i intalled this google eath package within the download's directory; i still have nothing installed
#xubuntu 2013-03-05
<xyndth> hello.  how am I enable/disable VPN after it has been saved?
<nantou> how do I uncompress an .ape file?
<Cheri703> When I try to run x11vnc, I get an error message saying it can't find the display "XOpenDisplay("") failed. // Trying again with XAUTHLOCALHOSTNAME=localhost ... // *** XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY. // *** Trying ":0" in 4 seconds.
<Cheri703> I am running xubuntu 12.10 on that machine, fresh install a few days ago
<Cheri703> x11vnc was working on vanilla ubuntu before the reinstallation
<Unit193> What's the output of  ps aux | grep auth | sed -n 's/.*X\ \(.*\)\ -core.*/\1/p'  ?
<Cheri703> uhm...one sec
<Cheri703> :0
<Cheri703> for the record, it gives the same error if I run it with -find instead of -display :0
<Unit193> Is user is logged into the system, not sitting at the login screen?
<Cheri703> is there a terminal command to check for additional drivers?
<Cheri703> it is logged in
<Cheri703> I'm ssh'ing from the other room, but I could go out to it if I have to
 * Cheri703 doesn't have a comfortable place to sit out there
<Unit193> jockey-text is the application.
<Cheri703> for drivers?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Cheri703> hmm...that says I should install jockey-common, which wants to install nvidia stuff, which I don't need
 * Cheri703 installs anyway
<Unit193> That package installs ubuntu-drivers-common, actually, and comes with Xubuntu (and most other Ubuntus) by default...
<Cheri703> hmm...apparently it didn't come by default?
<Cheri703> because it wasn't installed
<Cheri703> and it's saying I have nothing to install, which is fine, I just wanted to check
<Cheri703> wasn't sure if a missing driver might be behind the lack of display stuff
<Unit193> Other than jockey, you can also use  ubuntu-drivers list {devices|list}}
<Cheri703> well, would that possibly be related to the x11vnc stuff? because that's my main priority
<Cheri703> it did not like that command
<Unit193> Not likely.  You could also try a method that starts x11vnc with lightdm
<Cheri703> hmm
<Cheri703> how do I do that?
<Cheri703> I was trying this: http://babilonline.blogspot.com/2012/06/ubuntu-1204how-to-use-vnc-even-at-login.html
<Cheri703> which is what worked the other day on vanilla ubuntu
<Cheri703> but is not working now on xubuntu 12.10
<Unit193> Pretty sure http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/ should work, but I've used your method. >_>
<Cheri703> at the moment I'm not even worrying about vnc before login, because I just want vnc AFTER login at least!
<Cheri703> I am logged in to the computer, I'm fine to ssh in, but any and all attempts to connect via vnc fail. even when I tried vino
<Cheri703> do I need to open ports or something? Is there some basic step missing?
<holstein> Cheri703: vnc was broken for me.. i just forward x, or use teamviewer... i find vnc pretty "meh" anyways. and i never really tracked down what was going on
<Unit193> Shouldn't be, so if you enter  x11vnc -display :0   as your logged in user, what's the full tail end of the output?
<Cheri703> I was going to try teamviewer, but it kept crashing on me when I'd try to set a password on it >_<
 * Unit193 has used X forwarding, but like VNC for speed.
<Cheri703> -_-
<Cheri703> so it works if I don't have a .Xauthority file involved
<Cheri703> which...concerning
<Cheri703> so I need to set a password
<Cheri703> thanks Unit193!
<Unit193> Sorry, I thought you had tried that command...
<Cheri703> I'd tried it a variety of other ways because silly me, I'd think it'd need something other than just "hey computer, let me in!"
<Cheri703> >_< thanks
<Unit193> It would appear I use x11vnc -safer -forever   with an exported display and no pass.
<Unit193> Well, 'welcome.
<LJSeinfeld> How do you set up file sharing in Xubuntu?  I installed it from the Software Center… but I don't see any options to set it up anywhere
<XATRIX> I see cupsd -f server is running up on my laptop
<XATRIX> How can i make - on demand ?
<XATRIX> It should start while i connect USB printer/or trigger Printing
<xubuntu925> What is the easiest way to set a python script to run on startup?
<xubuntu925> Also, I run this (http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=E7x8bczb) command to change screen resolution, but it disappears after reboot.
<xubuntu925> I mean, it goes back to 1024x768.
<DemonWitch> where can i get opencl headers from?
<TheSheep> apt-get install opencl-dev   probably
<TheSheep> or libopencl-dev
<DemonWitch> TheDrums,
<DemonWitch> TheSheep,
<DemonWitch> i am trying to build this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khronos-opencl-headers/1.2-2012.04.18a-1
<DemonWitch> its tar.gz. how can i build it?
<TheSheep> you don't build header files
<Lachezar> Hey all... Is there an alternative to xscreensaver that shows the keyboard layout and *-lock states?
<DemonWitch> how do i install a deb file
<TheSheep> DemonWitch: double-click it
<Lachezar> I end up entering the wrong password numerous times before I succeed in choosing the right keyboard layout and turning off the CapsLock and NumLock.
<GridCube> ?
<DemonWitch> where can i get opencl-icd
<DemonWitch> its requested by a package
<TheSheep> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> or install it with synaptic
<xubuntu065> hello
<dion2389> good morning guys
<GridCube> good
<mij> I left xubuntu 12.10 live cd running on a laptop and the screen locked. Now it asks for a password, and I can't find it on the docs
<baizon> mij: try to just hit "enter" :)
<mij> baizon: that was my first try :) my second was "xubuntu". No luck either
<knome> ubuntu and ubuntu?
<knome> (i mean, the password would just "ubuntu")
<mij> actually, now that I look it closely it says "assuming null password means cancel" on the upper left corner
<mij> ok, I think it's an I/O problem
<mij> ok that was it, a problem with the USB memory stick
<mij> thanks for your time ;)
<baizon> np :)
<Victor___> Hi all
<ScorchedMuffin> hi
<Victor___> That is my first time here but I'm really surprised. Today I installed the recommended updates from my Xubuntu OS. It warned me that it was a partial update, but nothing seemed wrong. The update was the new version of Libreoffice (4.0) and now, Writer has a graphic error when I scroll the document. Is there a known issue? It seems a problem with my old graphic card (ATI 9550 AGP), so, should I downgrade Libreoffice? Thanks in advan
<holstein> Victor___: did you add a PPA?
<Victor___> I'm not sure. I'll check it.
<Victor___> I had http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu precise main in "Software origins"
<holstein> Victor___: open a terminal... type "sudo apt-get update" and hit return.. share any error messages
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> then, if no errors, type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Victor___> no errors with apt-get update, and 0 archives updated, installed, erased and not updated after dist-upgrade
<holstein> Victor___: so, you are up to date it seems... you want to open something like synaptic and find libre office and step it down?
<holstein> seems like this is the PPA you are using https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa which looks good
<Victor___> So it is a compatibility problem with my hardware it seems? Under 180% zoom scrolling all is correct, but with 190% zoom and upwards, there is the graphic fail.
<Victor___> If the update was correct and the PPA is good... That only could be my old pc XD
<Victor___> I will remain a few days with that vesion of Libreoffice in order to see if a new update solves the problem. If this is not solved, I will downgrade, I think....
<GridCube> or some incompatibility somewhere, do a bugreport Victor___
<Victor___> Where could I do the bugreport GRidcube?
<GridCube> Victor___, open a terminal and typo ubuntu-bug libreoffice
<GridCube> lol typo on type XD
<Victor___> and that's all? Or should I describe the problem?
<GridCube> in any case, it will gather information of your system and libreoffice and try to send it to launchpad, if you have an account it will do so
<GridCube> there you will be able to add all the information you want and screenshots and whatnot
<Victor___> Ah ok. It said that it was not an official packet, so it could'nt send the bugreport...
<holstein> Victor___: step down to the repo version and test
<Victor___> Ok Holstein. How I can step down to the repo version? With Synaptic? Should I erase the PPAs I had on Software Origins in addition?
<holstein> Victor___: i would start by opening synaptic, and stepping down to the repo version. and test
<Victor___> To step down I need to select all libreoffice elements and mark them for complete uninstall? Is this method correct?
<emmanuel0791> I am looking for a free screen reader that works with Xubuntu 12.10
<emmanuel0791> Does one exist??
<holstein> Victor___: i would start by stepping down whatever you find and feel comfortable.. and test.. and know how to recover from what you are doing
<holstein> emmanuel0791: i would start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Screen_Reader
<SuperLag> Any issues going on with the daily installer?
<emmanuel0791> holstein: Thank you very much i did not know that Orca would work with it
<SuperLag> I'm at the "Preparing to install Xubuntu" screen, have both boxes (Download updates while installing, and Install this third-party software) checked... and then I click Continue... and I get a spinner, but it never goes any further.
<holstein> SuperLag: for 13.04? try #ubuntu+1 ..i would expect issues with any non-stable release of anything, and get 12.10 if you are wanting stable
<holstein> emmanuel0791: any screen reader that ubuntu/debian can use should work easily in xubuntu.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<emmanuel0791> holstein: I saw in Google that XFCE had a major problem with it but the entries were from 2009 or 2010 so i guess now many issues have been fixed
<holstein> emmanuel0791: it = orca? i havent tried it, but there are plenty of options if you have issues
<emmanuel0791> holstein: Yes i mean Orca...also on the website of it and at Wikipedia it did not state that Xubuntu would work with it... i will try though :P
<holstein> emmanuel0791: does orca state ubuntu support? xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<emmanuel0791> holstein: I know it is Ubuntu + Xfce but it only said it would support GNOME and i think Xfce is not GNOME.. but i am glad that it works with it then :) Another question: There is no way to disable the "debconf " windows that pop in for a second during installations right?
<holstein> emmanuel0791: i would probably install from the command line or a place where popups wouldnt be an issue
<emmanuel0791> holstein: Well it is so easy through the Software-Center =/ but i guess i will have to do so then...
<GridCube> emmanuel0791, you might want to enable gnome services on xfce, that might make orca work on xubuntu
<GridCube> as far as i knew the only problem was that orca does not work with webkit, so chromium or midori did not worked with orca, however firefox should, but... it wasnt working. thats the last i heard of orca on xubuntu last year
<emmanuel0791> GridCube: How do i enable them and will they need much more performance than the usual Xubuntu?
<GridCube> not really, you enable them on >settings >session and startup >Last tab(advanced), first checkbox
<emmanuel0791> GridCube: Okay thanks i will do so in a few minutes and tell if it worked after
<emmanuel0791> GridCube, Okay i installed it now but where is it ? o.o
<GridCube> alt-f2  gnome-orca
<GridCube> i dont think it has a menu entry
<emmanuel0791> GridCube, it says not found
<GridCube> maybe its just orca?
<emmanuel0791> GridCube, I installed via sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-orca
<GridCube> emmanuel0791, i think you will be more pleased using a distro targeted for accesibility like http://www.sonar-project.org/
<GridCube> im afraid that in the current state of orca and xfce there is not much else you could do
<emmanuel0791> GridCube, Thank you for the link.. which version should i choose? i386?
<holstein> emmanuel0791: i386 is safe
<emmanuel0791> holstein, Alright... and it is ISO file so i need to burn it??
<GridCube> yes, or make an usb using unetbootin
<GridCube> all images are bigger than 700mb so a cd wont fit it
<GridCube> emmanuel0791, for my information, have you tried simply running orca on the app launcher?
<emmanuel0791> GridCube, Yes i typed the 2 names in the app-launcher but it said " not found " and i think i will need to try to install orca somehow else since i do not have a burner or USB stick now
<emmanuel0791> GridCube, I installed it now via Software-Center and it works it even has a menu-entry under tools
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> excellent
<xubuntu054> hello
<xubuntu054> is anyone here know how to install cubuntu using cds
<GridCube> cubuntu?
<xubuntu375> Hello all, require yr help pls. Using latest version Xubuntu. Have ended session and selected unbuntu session although not installed. screen is now blank. no menu, no context menues on right mouse button. could anybody help?
<xubuntu375> Hello all, require yr help pls. Using latest version Xubuntu. Have ended session and selected unbuntu session although not installed. screen is now blank. no menu, no context menues on right mouse button. could anybody help?
<frojnd_> Hi there
<frojnd_> What is default username and password for live cd 12.10?
<frojnd_> I logout and I now I need to login back
<David-A> frojnd_: live cd password is empty (no password)
<Victor___> Thanks a lot for the help here. Bye
<frojnd_> David-A: what's the username?
<frojnd_> also, if I attach hard drive after I already boot into live xubutu 12.10, is it possible to install xubuntu after it?
<frojnd_> I seem to have big problems
<frojnd_> it just won't install it after I choose next at the very beginning
<frojnd_> not that it would freeze or anything it just loops on some stuff
<David-A> frojnd_: I don't remember exactly, but username is probably xubuntu or ubuntu, anyway, it shows the username on the login screen.
<frojnd_> David-A: aha thanx
<xubuntu909> how do i install programs from a tar.bz?
<holstein> xubuntu909: usually it just depends on what is in there, and what it needs.. and there is usually a readme file
<xubuntu909> okay thanks.
<knome> xubuntu909, you should always use the official repositories if possible. what are you trying to install?
<holstein> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<holstein> ^^ i like that as well, since you can more easily remove an application
<xubuntu909> knome: im trying to install drivers for a samsung printer, ML-1675
<frojnd_> yes!
<frojnd_> got the bios pass :D
<xubuntu909> Im trying to install printer drivers from a tar.gz, can anyone help me?
<baizon> xubuntu909: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<David-A> xubuntu909: have you searched for "samsung printer" in the software center or synaptic? did not that driver work?
<xubuntu909> David-A: i tryed the software center but not synaptic
<xubuntu909> never heard of synaptic
<David-A> xubuntu909: (synaptic is another package manager, showing more technical info, if software center didn't find any, synaptic won't either, probably)
<xubuntu909> k thanks
<David-A> xubuntu909: if you have downloaded the tar file I found at samsungs site, you are NOT to do the "configure, make, make install" procedure linked to above.
<xubuntu909> okay. what do i do then, cause thats what i have David-A
<David-A> xubuntu909: you first need to extract its content. either "tar xf <filename>" in a terminal or "Open with archive manager" in Thunar and then extract.
<xubuntu909> okay David-A
<xubuntu909> then?
<David-A> xubuntu909: what exactly is the name of the tar you downloaded?
<yell0w> i'm on xubuntu 12.04 amd64. X is not working. I dropped to console and try startx and got "xinit: unable to connect to X server: no such file or directory"
<yell0w> any suggestions ?
<xubuntu909> David-A: smartpanel_0.92.tar.gz
<David-A> xubuntu909: I dont know what samsung terminology is but i would gess UnifiedLinuxDriver is the driver and Smartpanel is a fancy user interface. usually the driver is nessessary and the gui is optional. do you have the driver too?
<xubuntu909> no ill grab that quick
<xubuntu909> David-A: got it & extracted
<David-A> xubuntu909: when you have extracted UnifiedLinuxDriver there is a subfolder "cdroot" with a subfolder "Linux", and when extracted Smartpanel there is yet a subfolder "smartpanel". Look into the file "Installer.htm" for instructions, or if you are brave, just dive in and run "install.sh".
<David-A> xubuntu909: (well, better read the instructions first, so you dont blame me if things go wrong)
<xubuntu909> David-A: it says in need CUPS, SANE and ghostscfript
<David-A> xubuntu909: they are all in the repositories (software center, synaptic or apt-get) (some maybe already installed)
<xubuntu909> okay also so you know what im reading David-A ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588790/
<xubuntu909> David-A: how do i run the install script? kind of a noob still
<David-A> xubuntu909: strangely enuff that doc does not tell how to start the install program. but the "autorun" starts "install.sh" in the "Linux" folder. in a terminal, go to the "Linux" folder and issue command: ./install.sh
<David-A> xubuntu909: make sure the prerequisite packages are installed first. (if you are not sure, the install program will check that too, the doc says)
<xubuntu909> i tryed to run it and got this :http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588828/
<xubuntu909> David-A: ^^
<David-A> xubuntu909: thats an old version of the libstdc++. do you have "libstdc++5" in softw center or synaptic (or apt-get), try install it, then start install.sh again
<David-A> xubuntu909: wait, the message says "libstdc++.so.5 (gcc 3.0.x .. 3.3.x) not found, install..."
<David-A> (note the "...")
<xubuntu909> i got it :D
<David-A> xubuntu909: then it installs a copy of libstdc++5 provided by their driver package.
<David-A> xubuntu909: obviously, the install process must be run with admin rights. throw in a sudo.
<xubuntu909> David-A thank you for all this help
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I've installed xubuntu 12.04 on a machine and I'm trying to change the login screen resolution. The recipes on the net recommend editing xorg.conf. However, there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11 :-(
<Hans-Martin> I don't grok the new x server configuration structure yet...
<frojnd_> Hm
<frojnd_> I just tried to install xubuntu and I got Errno 30 Read-only file system: .... and then a note that probably my hd is damaged
<frojnd_> can you suggest me any tools for isolating bad secotrs of disk?
<frojnd_> within xubuntu?
<jcfp> Hans-Martin: if you create an xorg.conf there yourself it will be used
<Hans-Martin> ah ok
<David-A> frojnd_: bad sectors are isolated automatically if detected while write. if detected while read, data is already lost and cannot be circumvent automatically.
<David-A> frojnd_: is the Disk Utility available on the live cd? if so, what does it say about the health of the disk?
<frojnd_> David-A: where it should be?
<frojnd_> disk utility in xubuntu 12.10 live?
<frojnd_> usually*
<David-A> frojnd_: maybe the System submenu
<Hans-Martin> jcfp: that seems to have worked, thx!
<frojnd_> David-A: no nothing there
<frojnd_> what's the package name?
<frojnd_> I can install it
<David-A> frojnd_: i'm not sure what the name is now. will search for "disk utility" in software center find it?
<frojnd_> David-A: yeah, is this gui?
<frojnd_> found gnome-disk-utility and it says it's already installed but when I do alt+f2 and type in gnome-disk-utility it won't execute, nor will it autocomplete when typing in terminal..
<David-A> frojnd_: should be, what does the screenshot look like?
<David-A> frojnd_: the command used to be "palimpsest", (maybe still is)
<frojnd_> David-A: it's gnome-disks
<frojnd_> David-A: heh, it says disk is OK 48 bad sectors :)
<frojnd_> if I only knew how to isolate them...
<frojnd_> I would create a partition where those disks are and that would be it
<David-A> frojnd_: do you need to save/keep data from the disk? there is a command "badblocks" to find bad block, with an option it will write all blocks, and bad blocks will then be isolated automatically.
<frojnd_> no I don't need data
<David-A> frojnd_: alternatively, there is usually an option to check the whole partition when you format it.
<frojnd_> mkfs.ext4 ?
<frojnd_> I mean mkfs?
<David-A> frojnd_: if you want an ext4 "mkfs.ext4" would be easier than "mkfs".
<frojnd_> yeah yeah
<frojnd_> you mentioned to check the whole parition when you format it
<frojnd_> what did you have in mind?
<David-A> frojnd_: see "man mkfs.ext4" the -c option
<n-iCe> What are the advantages of xubuntu over ubuntu?
<knome> n-iCe, what do you need from a system?
<n-iCe> performance
<knome> is that more important than any features or userfriendliness?
<n-iCe> well, userfriendly is also needed
<n-iCe> But maybe not good looking
<n-iCe> I just use the browser, movies, office
<n-iCe> I was a Debian user for over 6 years
<n-iCe> Just moved to Ubuntu yesterday, not sure I like Unity, etc.
<David-A> n-iCe: xubuntu is quite user friendly in my opinion, and can be tweaked to be quite pretty too. (for a really new newbe maybe ubuntu is still a little easier)
<Slash0mega> i used the live cd to install xubuntu along side windows, but now i can not boot into windows....
<knome> n-iCe, you got to find the balance you need. xubuntu is lighter from ubuntu, but there are even lighter systems.
<n-iCe> knome: lighter? which ones?
<knome> n-iCe, lubuntu, for example; it's not as userfriendly in all places and might lack some features you need. as i said, it's all about balance.
<knome> n-iCe, depenging on your system, you might not even need to free more resources you can with xubuntu (or any other flavor/distro)
<Slash0mega> I need help, i just installed xubuntu along side windows with the live cd, but now i can not boot into windows....
<knome> !patience | Slash0mega
<ubottu> Slash0mega: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> Slash0mega, open a terminal and type >> sudo update-grub <<
<Slash0mega> ok
<Slash0mega> thank you, that got me the menu item i need.
<GridCube> Slash0mega, :)
<n-iCe> Well, I'm going to install xubunut
<n-iCe> xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
<David-A> n-iCe: nice. you make room for distro hopping?
<n-iCe> chan?
<n-iCe> I'm booting on xubuntu, brb
<n-iCe> Im on xbuntu
<n-iCe> not sure  I like the maclookslike botom bar
<knome> you can always remove it if you don't like it
<n-iCe> Does xubuntu 12.10 has the same files last updates like ubuntu?
<knome> n-iCe, yes, your settings and files are kept intact. backups are always encouraged though.
<n-iCe> Ok, installed, I need to reboot
#xubuntu 2013-03-06
<n-iCe> Ok, all installed :)
<n-iCe> It is pretty fast
<ner0x> Can anyone suggest a financial manager that can connect to your bank account and also allow you to attach scans/invoices to certain purchases?
<n-iCe> ner0x: tryon ubuntu
<ner0x> n-iCe: Did that. Nothing so far. I'll wait. :)
<n-iCe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574875
<earthling_> I tried xubuntu on a usb and it seemed very laggy
<earthling_> then I tried 10.04 ubuntu on usb and it was much snappier
<David-A> earthling_: do you want to know if there is a difference when using different distros for xfce?
<earthling_> David-A, yeah
<earthling_> was wondering that
<David-A> earthling_: sorry, then I dont understand the question :)
<David-A> earthling_: things are different in different distros, e.g. package management
<David-A> earthling_: regarding xfce they may have different default themes
<David-A> earthling_: is there any particular differences you wonder about?
<earthling_> so many choices in linux
<earthling_> I guess I need to try alot of them out
<David-A> earthling_: you know of distrowatch.com ? there is a top list, and links to sites and reviews
<earthling_> David-A, I suppose you would recommend xubuntu
<earthling_> yeah, I've seen that site
<David-A> earthling_: So far it is my favorite.
<David-A> earthling_: as you can see, there is a new distros released every day. so if you want choise...
<earthling_> must be a thousand of distros
<David-A> earthling_: there are sites about "how to choose a linux distro". they could help you. but there are thousands of those sites, so you have to chose one.
<Guest83386> Hello, I appear to be having problems connecting my wireless printer
<Guest83386> Hello?
<Guest83386> Hello, I need some printer assistance
<holstein> Guest83386: i would just ask...
<holstein> Guest83386: state the printer type, and the ubuntu version.. what issues you are having with the printer wizard
<Guest83386> Okay, well I can't seem to connect my network printer to my linux. I am connected to Windows machines wirelessly, however. Canon PIXMA MX860, Xubuntu 12.10
<holstein> Guest83386: have you used the wizard?
<Guest83386> I am new to linux, so I was looking for tutorials on Google and I can't seem to properly connect
<holstein> Guest83386: keep in mind, it doesnt have to work
<holstein> Guest83386: if they dont provide you with linux support
<Guest83386> What do you mean by wizard? I am going into Settings, then Printers
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75887/how-do-i-add-a-canon-pixma-mx860-network-printer
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466041
<holstein> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/download-install-canon-printer-driver.html
<holstein> Guest83386: looks like theres a ppa that could help
<Guest83386> On the first web page you provided, how do I find the MA Address?
<Guest83386> *MAC
<Guest83386> I am following the 3rd web page but having error
<holstein> Guest83386: feel free and share that page, and the error here or in #ubuntu
<holstein> i gotta run
<Guest17284> I'm having troubles making my default printing options grayscale
<earthling_> I was chatting on #debian and somebody was scanning my ports, are ports used by hackers to get into a system?
<holstein> earthling_: open ports
<earthling_> but ports are necessary to use internet?
<earthling_> so some have to be open,right?
<holstein> earthling_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_scanner
<holstein> earthling_: you probably dont have any open, unless you opened them, or your router is set for upnp
<earthling_> are they closed by default on ubuntu?
<earthling_> I didn't open any that I know of
<holstein> earthling_: i always install and setup a firewall for public machines
<james__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1488850.html I just used this tutorial to set up my printer. Now when I try to remove the extracted folders from my downloads folder, I get permission denied?
<holstein> earthling_: if you are on a router, that is public facing
<holstein> james__: you can use sudo.. but maybe just leave them there for now
<james__> Could removing them cause any harm?
<earthling_> holstein, sudo ufw enable ?
<holstein> james__: could it do any good?
<holstein> earthling_: thats usually what i do
<holstein> earthling_: unless im at home, and want connectivity behind my router
<james__> Well, it'd make it a bit cleaner. I have a bit of OCD :p
<holstein> !sudo | james__
<ubottu> james__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> james__: you *can* remove *very* important files with this command
<holstein> james__: what would i do? leave your system in a functioning state, and deal with "cleaning up" later when/if you need the space
<james__> Hmm, when I followed that tutorial, were the drivers installed somewhere else?
<james__> I don't fully understand linux, so are the drivers still only located in those original folders?
<holstein> james__: you sudo unpacked them
<holstein> james__: if you dont understand, just leave them there
<holstein> james__: there are several ways to remove files when you dont have permission
<holstein> james__: you can also *totally* ruin your machine with the same commands
<james__> Correct. So when I unpacked them, were they installed elsewhere? Or is it getting the required information directly from where I unpacked them?
<holstein> james__: from what i read, you unpacked.. as root.. then installed.. you wouldnt have needed to unpack as root
<james__> So deleting them should cause no harm?
<holstein> james__: sudo let root unpack those.. creating files that your user doesnt have permission to edit
<james__> And I can delete them, only if I use sudo?
<holstein> james__: correct.. you dont need them anymore.. you can delete them
<holstein> james__: you can delete them as root
<james__> Is sudo = root?
<holstein> james__: no
<james__> I will have to read on that when I am more awake :p
<earthling_> holstein, gufw is the same as ufw but easier to use?
<holstein> james__: sudo, as listed above, runs commands as if you were root
<holstein> earthling_: "easier" is a matter of opinion.. i think gufw is a GUI version.. i havent tried it
<earthling_> a graphical version
<james__> Okay, I will just have to delete as root?
<holstein> james__: no.. you can *only* delete those files as root
<earthling_> I usually prefer gui to command line
<james__> Okay, I will have to check out how
<james__> Thank you
<james__> Um, how may I go about deleting as root?
<holstein> james__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014486 is from searching "ubuntu delete directory as root"
<holstein> james__: i suggest you not.. i suggest you wait
<james__> You suggest I leave the files there?
<holstein> james__: i suggest you not accidentally break your system by running a sudo command that can do just that
<holstein> james__: you can run the file manager as root with gksudo.. you can sudo rm the directory
<james__> I am confused..
<james__> Are those unpacked files being used?
<holstein> james__: no
<james__> Okay, so the only problem is I may accidentally delete something other than what I intended?
<holstein> james__: you should *not* have unpacked them as root.. but its ok that you did.. youcan remove them as root.. but i suggest you dont, since it literally doesnt matter that they are there
<james__> So when I said sudo, it unpacked it as root?
<holstein> james__: correct.. you asked that they be unpacked as not accesible to your normal user
<holstein> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<james__> I see. I now understand why that was unnecessary
<james__> If I run the File Manager with sudo, it will be able to delete those files?
<holstein> james__: i thought that linked the command.. but anyway.. the command *is* dangerous since it just deletes anything
<holstein> james__: you run the file manager with gksudo
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<james__> I see
<holstein> or, you just leave them sitting there til you are more comfortable. or you boot a live CD and navigate in and get rid of them.. or you read the link i gave above on how to remove them
<james__> Hmm, how would I use gksudo and File Manager?
<james__> Just type it as that?
<holstein> james__: what file manager? thunar?
<james__> I am unsure what comes with xubuntu
<james__> Ah yes, that is it. Thank you
<james__> Okay I have went in and delete the unpacked folders
<james__> My printer should still work okay after a reboot?
<james__> How do I go about deleting programs I've no need for?
<james__> Such as Xfburn. I do not even have a CD Drive
<holstein> james__: i wouldnt.. i would just use it "as-is".. you can open the package manager of your choice and remove what you like, but sometimes you will remove other things with that packages
<holstein> like, xfburn.. it might take other things that you need
<james__> Hm, okay, but if I go to Ubuntu Software Center, type in the name, it gives me the option to remove
<james__> Is that considered safe?
<SunStar> yes
<holstein> you can break things..
<james__> Uhm, I just installed Google Chrome. If I wanted to uninstall that, how would I go about doing it?
<holstein> james__: search in the package manager of your choice
<SunStar> when removing packages your better off checking the dependencies in shell with sudo apt-get build-dep then remove with sudo apt-get remove if it doesnt look like like it's going to remove anything you need
<SunStar> software center can help you in identifying package names
<SunStar> you can also remove with sudo apt-get purge
<SunStar> chrome can be removed safely with software center
<james__> How would I go about doing that? When I search it, only Chromium comes up. Not Chrome
<holstein> james__: try google-chrome
<james__> Ah think I found it.. wasn't showing techincal results
<SunStar> it shouldnt have been hiden in the technical results
<james__> 3 appear as "the web browser from Google"
<james__> and one has a green check, I am assuming that is the one I have installed
<SunStar> yeah
<holstein> james__: use the one that is installed, and uninstall it if you want
<james__> Okay, I understand now
<james__> I believe I should head to sleep now. Thank you for assisting me tonight, I feel as though I have a better grip on how to access different parts of the system
<james__> I appreciate your help, thank you! have a good night :)
<earthling_> When I am customizing xfce with themes how do I know that they don't have malicious code?  are they open source?
<holstein> earthling_: get them from the repos, or some other source you trust
<earthling_> xfce-look.org seems to be the most popular site
<earthling_> holstein, ubuntu software center?
<earthling_> I'm new to xubuntu
<holstein> earthling_: the ubuntu software center is just an applications. it access the ubuntu repos and whatever other sources you add
<earthling_> I think I only use the basic repos then
<earthling_> that are by default
<earthling_> holstein, where do I find xfce themes in the repos?
<earthling_> don't see any in USC
<holstein> earthling_: i just ran apt-cache search xfce theme and saw a few there
<SunStar> earthling_, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<SunStar> sure enough. Google is being sneaky and hiding Chrome in software center to make it more difficult to remove
<earthling_> thx SunStar
<VinceThePrince> Is it possible to enable "screen docking" like in Windows 7/8 ?
<SunStar> yes
<VinceThePrince> what's the exact name of it cause I don't think screen docking is the right one
<SunStar> launcher menu -> settings manager -> window manager -> advanced tab. disable wrapping and enable snap
<SunStar> or did you want to use sticky?
<SunStar> or do you meen automatic screen orientation sensing? http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/UsefulLinks
<VinceThePrince> SunStar, sorry if drag the screen to the right
<VinceThePrince> it should snap and half of the screen should be windowed
<SunStar> yeah then thats my first set of instructions, the snap enabled, wrap disabled
<koegs> VinceThePrince: which Xubuntu-Version do you use?
<VinceThePrince> koegs, 12.04 LTS
<koegs> then you will need the XFCE4.10 PPA at least
<VinceThePrince> koegs will this be an update or an install I just migrated from Ubuntu 10 to Xubuntu so  I'm a brand new user
<koegs> either you upgrade to Xubuntu 12.10 or you use the PPA for XFCE4.10, Tiling was introduced with 4.10
<koegs> this will not come with a normal "update" for 12.04
<VinceThePrince> koegs, nvm I don't want to upgrade to 12.10 but thanks for the advice!
<koegs> then use the ppa
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<VinceThePrince> what is the command for the standard screenshot application?
<VinceThePrince> nvm it's
<VinceThePrince> xfce4-screenshooter
<DemonWitch> sup
<xubuntu237> hello, guys
<xubuntu088> hello guys....
<baizon> hi hi
<xubuntu088> i've a problem....my system is in japanese, and now???
<xubuntu088> help please...
<baizon> why is it in japanese?
<xubuntu237> to the point: I'm running xubuntu 12.04 32-bits on a dell m4600 and since this monday, I've been suffering lots of laptop freezes
<xubuntu088> everything #baizon...windows, programs, fonts....i don't know more want to do
<baizon> xubuntu237: check your RAM with memtest
<baizon> xubuntu088: try this http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6394
<xubuntu237> and I would like to know if more than you are having this issue ... and what logs may I check or monitor to try to find the cause of the problem
<baizon> xubuntu237: check dmesg
<xubuntu237> ok, thanks baizon .. i'll check it
<baizon> xubuntu237: else this http://askubuntu.com/questions/51265/where-is-var-log-messages
<xubuntu088> ok....tanks baizon
<baizon> np
<nantou> can you help me with audio related topics?
<nantou> I have decompressed an ape.acu folder with monkey audio using vbox (windows guest, linux host). Output is a single .wav file for the whole CD, not independent tracks
<nantou> what do I have to do to get the independent tracks?
<DemonWitch> i am compiling the kernel, and i have dual core cpu and hyperthreading. should i select 300hz or 1000hz in timer freq? (i read in kernel-seeds that more than 2 cores should be 300hz)
<ubo> buona sera a tutti voi
<DemonWitch> ubo, your mother said that
<ubo> sory no write in inglese
<ubo> qualcuno scrive e parla la mia lingua? Ho un problema da risolvere
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubo> grazie non ero al corrente
<SKOPPIO1978> salve
<SKOPPIO1978> qualke italiano?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<caulfield> hello, fellow Xubuntu appreciators!
<caulfield> :D
<caulfield> i'm just wondering, with xubuntu, am i using ubuntu, wihtout all the privacy and other annoying hassles of ubuntu with unity?
<scottbomb> Xubuntu is basically the same as Ubuntu, "under the hood" that is. The GUI is completely different though. There is no Unity (which is what drove me to try Xubuntu).
<Unit193> Xubuntu uses the same core, just different default config and application set.
<n-iCe> I love xubuntu
<n-iCe> <3
<scottbomb> I'm looking to get started in testing. Does anyone have any pointers, like which testcases should be worked?
<caulfield> thanks for your answers, guys! what seems to be very nice in my book is that everything is so 'logical'. it's laughably easy to find the exact app you're looking for, and when you want to set up something, it seems you intuitively know where to search for the option.
<Unit193> scottbomb: Testing for Xubuntu?  We need those!  You may want to join #xubuntu-devel
<scottbomb> Sorry about that, I thought I was in that one.
<Unit193> scottbomb: You would generally pull a iso from cdimage for xubuntu daily, then fill out a testcase on the ISO tracker.  Sometimes there is a targeted application that needs testing (lately, catfish and parole)
<n-iCe> Unit193: explain me more about tesing
<n-iCe> is there a xubuntu testing iso?
<Unit193> !cdimage
<Unit193> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Unit193> Go for the daily-live, not daily.
<gfelix> hi all, can i get here an answer for my problem?
<Unit193> gfelix: I didn't see you ask one.
<Unit193> n-iCe: Does that  help any?  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ is the ISO tracker.
<n-iCe> Unit193: and I install that iso, how am i helping actually? system sends reports?
<Unit193> n-iCe: There are times when it's more helpful than others, like when something specific needs testing, but it sure is helpful!  The report isn't automatic, no.
<n-iCe> then no sure how would I help, since I have no idea in how to  reports bugs or errors
<Unit193> They'd be happy to walk you though it in #xubuntu-devel, we greatly need testers. :)
<ner0x> Anyone in here use Ubuntu One and have an .ignore list set up?
<gfelix> )) ok, i have small problem with my notebook (HP Pavilion dv6800er) - i can't make sound more or less loud with sensor buttons, that's why i need to press volume button on the panel. but on ubuntu and others it works.
<caulfield> hi again! just one more tiny thing - is it just me, or is ristretto painfully slow? and another - thing - is gmuiscbrowser lightweight? it looks good and gets the job done, but i prefer rhythmbox. i would use gmusicbrowser if it was lightweight. Thanks for your answers in advance!!!
<ner0x> caulfield: Spotify!
<caulfield> spotify is? image browser?
<caulfield> ah no, googled it, sry for stupid question :D
<caulfield> + one more - am i in any way deprivileged if i use 4.8 with 12.04 instead of 4.10 with 12.10?
<Unit193> caulfield: You can use whatever you like best!  ristretto works fine for me, but you can use gthumb (I'd think larger), or maybe gpicview.
<Unit193> I personally like 4.10/12.10 better, but that's me.
<ner0x> caulfield: It's pretty awesome for music. And removes the need to clog up your computer with music they already have.
<caulfield> i kinda liked the theme better, but like the whole LTS business, so kinda of stuck in between :)
<caulfield> ner0x, i just visited their site, it says they only support mac and windows...
<caulfield> is this thing something like people use youtube for, when they listen to music without the need to download it?
<caulfield> oh, plus now i see it's not available in my country yer :/
<ner0x> caulfield: Why would I suggest an app that only supports mac and windows in #xubuntu...
<Unit193> caulfield: Not in USA I'd guess?  That'd rule out pianobar/pithos for pandora (unless proxied)
<caulfield> no, ex-yugoslavia
<caulfield> between the balkans and central europe
<caulfield> :)
<ner0x> caulfield: Too bad. Spotify is awesome.
<caulfield> Jeez, i hope they'll have it here soon also.
<caulfield> man, we can't even use netflix
<caulfield> :D
<Silence-> Just get a VPN?
<n-iCe> is xubuntu 12.10 running any kind of effects?
<n-iCe> Like, compiz or something?
<TheSheep> not by default
<TheSheep> just the usual shadows and transparency build into xfwm
<n-iCe> thanks
<gfelix> Unit193, i have small problem with my notebook (HP Pavilion dv6800er) - i can't make sound more or less loud with sensor buttons, that's why i need to press volume button on the panel. but on ubuntu and others it works.
<n-iCe> I have the screen lock manager
<n-iCe> hate
<n-iCe> gfelix: sensor buttons? touch buttons?
<Unit193> gfelix: I can't really help you.
<gfelix> n-iCe, yeah, these buttons are located above keyboard and they are blue (they have blue light)
<n-iCe> I got those too on my sony vaio VGN-CS170F
<n-iCe> But I can not solve that problem from like 2 years ago, in any distro.
<gfelix> n-iCe. that's too strange... maybe this has a mechanic reason?
<n-iCe> I think linux detects it like a lot of buttons pressed at the same time, my laptop freezes when I touch the panel
<n-iCe> for like 20 seconds
<guide_X> anyone know how to enable scrollbars in ubuntu 12.10?
<gfelix> n-iCe: maybe, but i'm not sure. i guess this depends on distro and distro's software
<n-iCe> guide_X: Ctrl – Alt – T
<n-iCe> gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<Kris_CGo> Any xubuntu devs here who know if you're going to use mir or wayland? Some ubuntu derivatives are going wayland and a few mir.
<GridCube> Kris_CGo, #xubuntu-devel please
<GridCube> and there is nothing known there yet
<guide_X> ok i'll try, 1 sec
<guide_X> hmm it didn't do anything
<guide_X> ctrl+alt+t
<Kris_CGo> GridCube: Ah, I guess I'll just wait.
<guide_X> oh i'll try the second suggestion..
<guide_X> also my keyboard is spitting out the wrong characters
<guide_X> how do I fix that?
<guide_X> so when I hit * I get ( etc
<guide_X> oh wait I found it
<guide_X> crap I can't scroll down to the correct language...
<guide_X> so after I do "gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<guide_X> hmm that didn't work..
<guide_X> I still have no scrollbar after the "gsettings.. " command, even after reboot
<guide_X> any help? I'm desperate
<guide_X> I can't do anything
<Kris_CGo> Lots of hugs to the kde/kubuntu devs, I ragequit from unity/gnome and haven't looked back... although some of my systems have long been xfce because gnome was too big for them to run smooth lol
<guide_X> glad it works for you
<guide_X> is there some kind of trick to get the scrollwheel on my mouse to work?
<scottbomb> Thanks for the advice from this morning Unit193. I would have responded earlier but I'm also at work so I had to do the boss's bidding.
<n-iCe> I'm back
<SuperLag> How do you get a dual-monitor configuration to *persist* when you reboot the machine?
<SuperLag> I'm banging my head on the wall trying to figure this out. Saving the xrandr config to ~/.xprofile does not work. Saving it to /etc/rc.local does not work.
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ basically use arandr.
<SuperLag> Unit193: I've tried both arandr and xrandr. Both *get* me the config I want... but it never persists.
<Unit193> Thought it could save and autoload them, hmmm...
<SuperLag> Unit193: when I save it, it puts a shell script file in ~/.screenlayout
<SuperLag> but when I reboot... it goes back to a mirroring display every time
<Unit193> Welp, never rebooted with dual-monitors before.
<scottbomb> Dual monitor support still needs work in Xubuntu. I created my own script file with randr and have it in my list of applications to autostart when I log in.
<Vilma> Hi.
<Unit193> IIRC, 4.12 has much better support, but not released yet.
<eXtremeAkim> hello?
<eXtremeAkim> anyone?
<eXtremeAkim> i could really use some help here
<SunStar> yes
<eXtremeAkim> yay
<eXtremeAkim> how ya doin?
<SunStar> patience is usually required when asking for help on IRC
<eXtremeAkim> well im kinda new to th IRC
<Silence-> :)
<Silence-> Think of it as a forum. You wouldnt write "hello", "anyone?" in a forum post.
<eXtremeAkim> im giving up hope on ubuntu ;(
<eXtremeAkim> i guess not
<Silence-> Even though IRC is real time, it's still good to use that approach in support channels that need to be structured.
<Silence-> eXtremeAkim: Why are you giving up on it?
<eXtremeAkim> note taken :)
<eXtremeAkim> i got tons of problems with it
<eXtremeAkim> and none of them are on Askubuntu or any other source
<knome> eXtremeAkim, are we talking about ubuntu or xubuntu?
<eXtremeAkim> i just cant seem to put it right
<eXtremeAkim> Xubuntu
<knome> just making sure.
<eXtremeAkim> so i installed it
<eXtremeAkim> couldnt get into the descktop(nomodeset helped me)
<eXtremeAkim> than i installed the drivers for the grafix
<eXtremeAkim> ok
<eXtremeAkim> seems like fine
<eXtremeAkim> but then
<eXtremeAkim> no sound
<eXtremeAkim> at all
<eXtremeAkim> took me 4 hours to find the solution
<eXtremeAkim> found it
<eXtremeAkim> fixed it
<eXtremeAkim> all fine
<eXtremeAkim> but then
<knome> !enter | eXtremeAkim
<ubottu> eXtremeAkim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eXtremeAkim> application menu crashed
<SunStar> no kidding
<eXtremeAkim> oh sorry, i cant launch apps from right click on desktop or by clicking the "application menu" button
<SunStar> have you tried restarting the computer?
<eXtremeAkim> all it says is this > failed to launch application menu : error in line 1 char 1, the page ether doesn't exist or whiteboard ( something like that ). restarted 5 million times, tried switching desktops , switching users... nothing
<eXtremeAkim> and i cant even find a problem like that on the net... its like im the only one...
<knome> eXtremeAkim, did you check the CD integrity before installing?
<SunStar> yeah your computer hates you (sounds like a bad install. it also sounds like that box doesnt play well with non windows)
<eXtremeAkim> i did... it came out good... im downloading now a fresh iso, putting it on another usb and i will start again :(
<eXtremeAkim> Im soo tired of windows that it makes me puke :( only reason i dont have Ubuntu for 4 years now is my wife... i showed her the Xubutu desktop and she liked it (amaingly surprising)
<TheSheep> never a good idea to force people to it
<eXtremeAkim> im not forcing her to it... shes the one complaining about windows being "slow"
<eXtremeAkim> by the way, is there another way to make sure the image is good beside the MD5SUMS way?
<SunStar> the disk has a self check but dont trust it. most of the time when i have a bad ISO the self check says its good.
<eXtremeAkim> so how can i be 100% sure the Image i created is good?
 * SunStar shrugs
<scottbomb> Is there any disadvantage in using VirtualBox for ISO testing?
<scottbomb> doh! wrong forum again...
<scottbomb> nevermind
<eXtremeAkim> so how can i be 100% sure the Image i created is good? ( please ? )
<TheSheep> eXtremeAkim: once you boot it, there is an option to verify it
<eXtremeAkim> trough what? how?
<TheSheep> eXtremeAkim: you burn it on a cd or make a liveusb...
<xubuntu392> good morning
<SunStar> once you have the disk (usb) in the computer you are greeted with boot options (install, memtest verify disk, etc..)   this is the test i was telling you about in how inaccurate and misleading it can be. but it will tell you about obvious problems
<eXtremeAkim> ok than.. thnx.. i will try that not.. the iso is downloaded... hope i never have to comeback here.. thanx alot guys... bye
<eduardo__> Hello!
<eduardo__> I found a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Choppy sound in 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<drc> eduardo__: If you wish, you can use  Brazilian Portuguese in # ubuntu-br . Also, It would help if you actually posed a problem or asked a question.  Just citing a known bug does not help.
<eduardo__> I need help! This bug is holding me back!
<eduardo__> I'm with a problem caused by this bug! When I put the volume at 100% it is oscillating wildly!
<VanessaE> I've just done a re-install of my system (getting ready for some hardware upgrades), and can no longer turn on RGB subpixel antialiasing without experiencing heavy color fringing.  What did I do wrong?
<VanessaE> (using Xubuntu Precise)
#xubuntu 2013-03-07
<chuckyes> Hi people
<chuckyes> Does anyone know why after installing xubuntu,it still takes me to install xubuntu screen after reboot?
<Cheri703> did you remove your installation media? usb or cd?
<Cheri703> chuckyes: ^^
<chuckyes> i used usb to install and i use it to boot from it
<chuckyes> guess i can try booting without usb
<chuckyes> :)
<Cheri703> you installed TO the usb or installed FROM the usb?
<craigbass1976> I've got some weirdness going on... When I have a window open, there's no title section at the top.  There's also nothing in the Window Buttons section of the panel to indicate that I have said window open.
<craigbass1976> I can't resize anything either, and Alt+Tab doesn't switch windows.  I've currently got Thunderbird open, but it's in front of xchat and I can only see what I'm typing and the last few things others have said.
<Cheri703> craigbass1976: have you tried rebooting?
<craigbass1976> Cheri703, It's a Windows fix, but yes, and it didn't help.
<craigbass1976> Cheri703, I didn't try xfce sessino vs xubuntu session though... brb
<craigbass1976> Cheri703, it doesnt' matter.  It IS only my account though, so I guess all of XFCE isn't hosed...
<Cheri703> did you change themes?
<craigbass1976> Maybe wallpaper, but that would have been it.
<Cheri703> hmm...sorry, I don't know what could cause that. hang out for a bit and maybe someone else will though.
<craigbass1976> Cheri703, what can I delete after I log out (and come back in from a Ctrl Alt F1) that will "reset" things for me?
<craigbass1976> ls -a
<Cheri703> honestly, no idea
<craigbass1976> Wow, that was really weird.  I did a mv xfce4 xfce4.bak in ~/.config and re logged in.  Brandy new profile, but still with the messed up windows.
<craigbass1976> I'm stuck whenever anyone gets a chance to help.
<dsr> anyone know why 'vgchange -a n test' doesn't deactivate all the LVs in test? After the vgchange I run lvscan and all the LVs show as active
<craigbass1976> Cheri703, You still there?
<Cheri703> yup
<craigbass1976> xfwm must have crashed.  Alt+F2, then xfwm4 --display=:0.0 --replace gave me title bars and footers back.
<Cheri703> that's good!
<craigbass1976> Weird that it was persistent after a reboot and a wip of my xfce4 profile, AND didn't affect either my wife's or son's profile...
<craigbass1976> I was worried it was a problem with the registry...
<craigbass1976> nyuck nyuck nyuck
<andrel_> Hi! I'm trying to rebind two keys on my keyboard, and it only works one way
<nukke> andrel_: what way? also, how would you like to rebind them?
<andrel_> Only one key changes
<andrel_> I would like my Alt Gr to my left Alt, and my Alt_L to that key
<andrel_> http://pastebin.com/RDtSB3nD using the apple keyboard and would like to move the alt key as I get brackets and stuff on it
<andrel_> Got those values from "xmodmap -pke" and just switched them around
<nukke> have you tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<andrel_> Yeah! That's pretty much how I did it
<connor__> I'm using a USB headset in Xubuntu and the volume up/down button attached to the cord is controlling my external speakers volume but not my headsets volume. How do I fix this?
<sids> Hi, I have installed xubuntu 12.04 amd64 on my pc with i5, 4GB RAM, 500GB disk, 1GB graphics. Every application open more than 5-10 sec after being clicked. Even right click on desktop takes 2-3 sec to show menu. Any help?
<SunStar> thats usually something to do with the disk but something tells me thats not your issue
<SunStar> install iotop to watch disk usage and open up the task manager to watch what happens during the lag
<sids> in task manager,  cpu usage is ok only. max 5-10 %
<sids> i 'll try iotop
<SunStar> while ur at it you may want to check the S.M.A.R.T. log: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<baizon> sids: and check with "top" if a process is using much resources
<MrEAZ> Hello
<nukke> sup
<MrEAZ> Is it possible to make a notice here about a link-error in software-center?
<MrEAZ> It's about the link to the website of Gmount-iso, which is currently https://launchpad.net/gmount-iso
<nukke> ask #xubuntu-devel instead
<MrEAZ> ok thnx
<sids> iotop and top giving normal results only.. still its lagging :/
<SunStar> it wouldnt happen to be a 2400 or 5400 RPM mechanical drive would it?
<sids> 5400 rpm
<sids> it works fine in windows 7, even 8
<SunStar> does it always have trouble with menus? or does it run smooth once its cached?
<sids> always
<sids> if i right click on desktop, menu appears 2-3 sec later
<sids> while hard disk and cpu use is near 2 %
<SunStar> odd. like i said i've seen that but it had always been an issue with the disk
<SunStar> id check /var/log/syslog for errors
<sids> no error as such
<sids> But I don't think 5400 RPM disk is too less for xubuntu to work properly. Is it?
<SunStar> well i need sleep, if no one else is around in here, hit up the forum or maybe #ubuntu
<sids> ya sure. Thanks :)
<SunStar> 5400 will give a delay yes but once its cached that goes away
<SunStar> but not a 3 second delay unless it has spun down by power management
<rocklobster> Reinstalling Ubuntu for like the 7th time, this time side by side with the same version of ubuntu. I love it.
<xubuntu962> Hello
<xubuntu962> Can anyone tell me why my newly installed xubuntu is "freezing" when browsing in chromium and firefox..
<xubuntu962> When i open a new tab it wont let me click on links and I have to copy the site adresse and close the browser and try again until it freezes again..
<baizon> xubuntu962: check your system utilisation
<baizon> while doing this
<xubuntu428> helo
<xubuntu428> I heve problem is instalation with wifi
<xubuntu428> Stops on the choice of network
<xubuntu428> This ewidenty a problem in Xubuntu 12.10 installation
<Makaor> hey xubuntu
<Vilma> Hello.
<xubuntu632> hi there... i'm using latest xubunt. strange issue lately: when i wrote SQL statements for mysql (phpmyadmin and cli) i got syntax errors. but the syntax was ok. in the end it was because of some strange whitespaces. i don't know if this is a utf8 issue
<xubuntu632> if i do the smae on my notebook (ubunt), no problem at all. i couldnt find out what character it is, but it's a white space
<xubuntu632> it's a 50:50 chance that the stamements written on xubuntu are not "contaminated" whit strange whitespaces. the only way to solve this is to delete and rewrite all spaces in the code. and then check again
<GridCube> xubuntu632, using leafpad?
<knome> xubuntu632, those whitespaces appear when you press shift+space
<xubuntu632> no first i wrote dircet into phpmyadmin. after some occurances of this proplem i swaped to xterm + mysql cli => same issue
<xubuntu632> hm but i did not press shift... it's a USB keyboard on mac mini... maybe some input device troubles? but i never hat unexpected capital letters...
<xubuntu632> ah wait... maybe it's an issue of gedit? i wrote parts of the code there and then copy/pasted it
<GridCube> dont know
<xubuntu632> yea it's strange
<xfce> is there any news when 13.04 will be out ?
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<xfce> is the official one ?
<xfce> i mean, why is not on the main site ?
<Pici> That is the official schedule, yes.
<Pici> That is the main site.
<xfce> oh tnx
<xfce> gona download it right now
<Pici> what?
<Pici> er, 13.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until it is released.
<xfce> so is that the official release or its something else ?
<GridCube> what is
<Pici> I provided a link to the release schedule of 13.04.  The actual release happens on April 25th
<xfce> 25 april
<xfce> not that far anyway
<xfce> tnx pici
<gustavo_> bom dia! estou com dificuldade em instalar uma impressora no xubuntu. a marca da impressora é hp laserjet p1102
<knome> !es | gustavo_
<ubottu> gustavo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<gustavo_> ok gracias
<GridCube> actually
<GridCube> that was pt
<bensed> hi guys
<bensed> just have one question about
<bensed> the default music player in xubuntu
<GridCube> yes
 * GridCube will keeps his opinions at bay
<bensed> is it any good and why was it chosen instead of rhythmbox f.e.
<bensed> ?
 * GridCube will remain out of this then
<knome> bensed, it was chosen because we think it is the best one.
<knome> well, not all of us, but collectively.
<bensed> aha, i understand. is it lighterweight than rhythmbox? and last but not least - is xubuntu good for a not so old machine? thank you and forgive a fool, please >D
<knome> i believe it's more lightweight than rhythmbox too. yes, xubuntu works well on modern machines as well
<bensed> thanks guys! now i-m off to trying it out!
<drc>  I've never used a 'buntu LTS before, have they historically push a major kernel change on the points (not a 3.2.30 to 3.2.33, but rather the 3.2 to 3.5) ?
<xubuntu371> hji
<xubuntu371> hi
<xubuntu371> herrro?
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu371
<ubottu> xubuntu371: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu371> uhh thanks
<xubuntu371> so im new to xubuntu and wanna run a game but it tells me its not an executable program. any ideas?
<xubuntu371> ive tried all the terminal stuff with no luck btw
<bazhang> what game
<xubuntu371> its just minecraft and a game called amnesia
<bazhang> native or windows
<xubuntu371> what do you mean?
<bazhang> !info amnesia
<ubottu> Package amnesia does not exist in quantal
<Pici> Is the game made for Windows or do they distribute a version for Linux?
<xubuntu371> im pretty they make it for linux too
<bazhang> got a link?
<GridCube> !find amnesia
<ubottu> File amnesia found in cadabra
<xubuntu371> no, i got it a while ago. i can try to find it if you want
<drc> iirc they do make a linux version of amnesia, but doe he have the linux or the windows version?
<xubuntu371> i downloaded a version supposedly for linux
<GridCube> in any case xubuntu371 to run minecraft just do >> java -jar /path/to/minecraft.jar <<
<drc> xubuntu371: what is the exact/full name of the file you are trying to use?  is it an EXE file?
<drc> xubuntu371: ok, nevermind :)
<GridCube> xubuntu371, can we have a link to this amnesia game please?
<xubuntu371> i dont have a link for it right now, i can try finding it if you want
<xubuntu371> http://www.downloadplex.com/Linux/Network-Internet/Other/Download-amnesia-for-linux_255821.html Try that
<xubuntu371> no, i think that one works. but the minecraft doesnt
<GridCube> xubuntu371, have you tried what i told you to try?
<GridCube> xubuntu371, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/amnesia/
<finch_> I have a d800 dell laptop running XU12.04. I cannot get the internal wireless card to work. I've followed instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access. When install the b43legacy driver, I am unable to see the driver in the Additional Driver application. Any ideas of what to try next?
<finch_> Here is my wireless card info: 02:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 02)
<holstein> finch_: i usually just try them all, and see what works
<finch_> holstein: meaning... wl, b43, brcmsmac and brcmfmac in addition to b43legacy? Or others? It seems that the Card ID seems to only apply to b43legacy.
<holstein> finch_: i just try them, til something works
<finch_> And, is there a way I can check to see if the card is actually functioning?
<holstein> finch_: you can try in a fully supported os with a fully supported drive.. but lemme just look around for a minute
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SunStar> ping it
<finch_> SunStar: what would be the argument for the ping?
<holstein> wont be able to ping it if its not getting an address
<holstein> finch_: you've tried the open one?
<finch_> ubottu: I was on that page. I followed the instructions there, but I only have a wired connection. I can't seem to see any wireless routers, etc.
<ubottu> finch_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SunStar> would pinging 127 range return if you dont have a NIC?
<finch_> ubottu: no problem.
<holstein> finch_: i just linked that for my own refernce.. ubottu is a bot
<holstein> finch_: what happens when you run sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and reboot?
<finch_> SunStar: I'm new to all this stuff. So, in terminal I type: "ping ?" What do I enter for ?
<SunStar> 127.0.0.1 shouldnt return a ping if there is no NIC
<finch_> holstein: I did that and when opening additional hardware, only see the NVIDIA graphics card.
<holstein> finch_: and the open driver?
<finch_> holstein: open driver? what does that mean?
<finch_> finch@finch:~$ ping 127.0.0.1
<finch_> PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<finch_> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.041 ms
<holstein> finch_: are you familiar with XFCE? are you sure the open driver isnt working?
<finch_> holstein: I'm not familiar with xfce. How would I check it?
<holstein> finch_: what are you familiar with? i might load up a live CD with something you have used before and see what is going on
<finch_> holstein: I've used Mint7 on this laptop before. I've not seen the wireless card work on this laptop yet. I got the laptop with no HD as a hand-me-down.
<finch_> holstein: I flipped it over and opened the compartment this a.m. and found that there IS a wireless card and the antenna connectors are connected.
<holstein> finch_: might be worth some time to install windows and test with the actual native supported driver/os to be sure the hardware works.. or try the windows driver with ndisgtk
<finch_> holstein: I'm currently using XU12.04 on this laptop I'm trying to access the card.
<holstein> finch_: sure, and im just trying to reduce variables.. if you have never used xubuntu or XFCE to connect wifi, then that is something that could be hanging you up
<finch_> holstein: I have no windows at all. But that would make sense.
<finch_> holstein: I'll see if I can get a CD of Windows to do that test. Thanks for your help.
<holstein> finch_: or, just download the driver
<holstein> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<finch_> OK, I just installed ndisgtk. Now what? sorry for the newbie questions.
<holstein> finch_: you go and download the widnows driver and point the ndisGUI to it
<finch_> holstein: followed the suggestions at http://www.stchman.com/install_ndis_broadcom.html. I will now reboot and cross my fingers, unless you first have other suggestions.
<holstein> finch_: i would download the driver for your device for windows.. and literally open ndisgtk and point to the driver you downloaded
<holstein> finch_: its basically a gui that does all of that for you
<holstein> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<holstein> ^^ notice that that guide is for ubuntu 7.04 finch_ ..since then, the process has become streamlined, and usually not necessary
 * Vilma Buonasera.
<holstein> its not something i would worry much with, since *if* you decide to install windows to test the hardware, you'll need the driver.. just grab it, and test with ndisgtk. shouldnt take more than a few minutes
<finch_> Hmmm. I didn't notice that :( So, streamlined doesn't seem to be working for me.
<holstein> finch_: you open ndisgtk and navigate to the driver you downloaded
<holstein> finch_: if you downloaded the proper driver, and you are using ndisgtk to try and use it with your broadcom device, then i would say this is another step pointing to broken hardware
<finch_> I'm not sure if I have the proper driver. I typed "sudo ndisgtk" in terminal and now have an application that I can use to install Windows drivers. However, I just see lots of gzip files.
<finch_> I want to have the correct driver first and am not sure I have it.
<holstein> finch_: you'll need to search documentation for that specific device
<holstein> if i had a dell 1201 or whatever i would search the dell site
<finch_> holstein: I'm on it.
<holstein> finch_: then, you get the driver for your device and try it.. and as i said, if it doenst work, then that is a test that supports bad hardware
<xubuntu632> hm this is realy strange: when i edit text files (gedit or in phpmyadmin SQL form) then from time to time a "no break space" is inserted in place of normal space (unicode C2 A0) - why is this?
<Pizza90> i wonder why canonical releases lts version bugged with very annoying bugs like the one with jockey (fixed in the latest version) or the one about thunar (still open), should not be the lts more polished?..
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<holstein> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> Pizza90: canonnical really just funds the development and release...
<TheSheep> Pizza90: bugs happen, the point of lts is that they get fixed, that's what support means
<finch_> holstein: thanks for your help. But, I'm a little clueless about how to get the right driver for my card. Since Xubuntu doesn't recognize it right away, I'm assuming it's a hardware issue. I'm going to try another card.
<holstein> finch_: if you have another card handy, thats a good troubleshooting step..
<Pizza90> i am not talking about glitches or little frills, i am talking about "important bugs" like the one with jokey which made the system very slow or this one with thunar that hangs on when you browse the folder.. i dont want to sound criticizing but if lts have these not-so-little bugs (with report filled by months) i dont see how they can be labeled as stable
<TheSheep> Pizza90: what are you trying to say?
<TheSheep> Pizza90: what's your point?
<TheSheep> Pizza90: are you trying to imply that this is intentional?
<Pizza90> TheSheep: that i have some spare time and i dont mind typing in the terminal, i also have another pc i can use, but surely if canonical had spent more time on these old bugs rather than finding new fonts or new icons..
<TheSheep> Pizza90: canonical doesn't spend time on xubuntu
<holstein> Pizza90: cononnical really just funds the development.. they are not responsible for actual support like that
<Pizza90> i see
<Pizza90> that's why it has only 3 years of support instea dof 5 (i suppose)
<holstein> 5 years
<Pizza90> i read xubuntu had only 3 years of support
<knome> holstein, Pizza90: xubuntu lts has 3 years support
<knome> however, since ubuntu has 5, some of the core packages will be supported for the whole 5 years
<holstein> yeah.. not the xubuntu specific stuff though
<Pizza90> i dont want to sound a smartpants or annoying but releasing a version with this kind of bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/775117 is not a nice advertisement.. i use xubuntu because i like it but seeing these bugs reported almost 2 years ago and still not fixed it's not fun :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> Pizza90: none of it is an "advertisment" though.. its just a commmunity doing what it can.. you are welcome to get envolved
<Pizza90> holstein: i know that volounteers do what they can but maybe would be better working first on these bugs and then care about new icons or stuff like that?
<holstein> Pizza90: i say that as a member who is actually *not* that involved in actual development.. but maintaining bugs like that in apps that are not used by the main distro can be challenging
<holstein> Pizza90: sure.. but what about skill level? as a volunteer, i could make an icon.. i dont know the first thing about the bug you linked though
<Pizza90> so canonical let xubuntu and kubuntu to the community?
<knome> Pizza90, you got to realize it's a doacracy - those who do, decide...
<knome> xubuntu has always been a community project
<holstein> Pizza90: canonnical funds development.. not xubuntu development..
<Pizza90> holstein: true too but then wasn't better releasing it 2 months later and fix these "critical" bugs?
<Pizza90> oh i see
<holstein> Pizza90: it gets released.. the versions get release, or they arent versions
<holstein> Pizza90: there are guidelines to being an "official" spin-off.. and you cant say "give us a few more weeks".. plus, whos is doing to do what in those few weeks?
<holstein> we have no one on salary "responsible" for it.. the packages are in a state. tests are made. the community does what it does and the release happens
<Pizza90> awh then it's the guidelines to being an "official" spin-off that suck.. if i could code i would help but that one with thunar is the second very annoying bug that i got with an lts (together with the jokey's one that got fixed)
<Pizza90> could not xubuntu go for the gsoc?
<holstein> gsoc?
<holstein> google summer of code?
<knome> i don't think we have the infrastructure for that
<Pizza90> yes
<Pizza90> oh
<knome> xubuntu is a really small team, we can't do everything
<holstein> anyone is able to contribute.. but there are rules to what and how things get in the official repos.. and we can only include what is in the official repos
<Pizza90> too bad, imo xubuntu is better than ubuntu
<holstein> 'better' is a matter of opinion.. but in actuality, xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Pizza90> yes of course, better for my case
<Pizza90> since i use pc and not a tablet :P
<holstein> case?
<Pizza90> my situation*
<holstein> whats your situtation?
<Pizza90> sorry i am not a native speaker
<holstein> Pizza90: no worries.. you are speaking well
<knome> holstein, Pizza90: can you take the discussion to #xubuntu-offtopic if it's not support-related? thanks :)
<Pizza90> i have a 4:3 screen and i use pc for normal things (internet,mails,videos,chatting) but i dont like the tablet-style fashion that hit OSes in these days :)
<Pizza90> knome: sure, sorry!:)
<knome> thanks
<Pizza90> knome: yw
<Pizza90> knome: do you have idea why i can't execute a file labeled as "executable" in the proprierties?
<Pizza90> if i click on it nothing happens, same thing if i right click it and then "execture" it
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> alt+space doesnt not work in google chrome
<Peyam> anybody knows how to solve this problem?
<Faris> Has anyone tried to run dungeon defenders in a  64bit system ?
<subman> I need to install a NVIDIA driver but it won't install because an X-session is running.  How do I quit and install this new driver?
<genii-around> subman: logout, ctrl-alt-f1, login at console, sudo stop lightdm && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-source dkms && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo sync && sudo start lightdm  ...then alt-f6 , login again, etc
<genii-around> Hm
<X-warrior> Is it possible to add other hardware monitor to panel? I would like something similar to ubuntu, where the graph goes moving, on horizontal... not this "bar ones"
#xubuntu 2013-03-08
<Naphatul> how do i set up network sharing with windows/
<X-warrior> samba?
<Etanol> samba ca ramba
<Naphatul> but as far as i can see its already installed and they're not seeing each tohers
<Unit193> !samba | Naphatul
<ubottu> Naphatul: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<i3ear> hey
<i3ear> can someone help me with my bootloader problem?
<i3ear> I am trying lilo because I keep getting errors with the xubuntu installer puts in grub
<i3ear> failure to install on sda
<i3ear> is anyone here?
<i3ear> is there anyone in here?
<i3ear> I need help :(
<sancris> i3ear, can you repeart what's going on? I've just arrived
<sancris> maybe I can help
<xubuntu320> hello guys!
<SuperLag> where does the stock terminal app for XFCE get its settings? in /etc/passwd I have my default shell set to /usr/bin/zsh. When I log in fron the console, I get zsh, as expected.
<SuperLag> But when I'm in XFCE, and open a terminal window... I get /bin/bash
<sids> how to enable system sounds in xubuntu 12.04? audio from media files is fine, systems sounds not working. please help
<SunStar> click on the volume meter in the indicator panel -> sound settings -> playback tab. make sure they arent turned down or muted
<SunStar> if they arent enabled, you can enabled them @ Applications → Settings → Settings Manager → Appearance → Settings → Event sounds → [x] Enable event sounds
<baizon> SunStar: http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/advanced
<SunStar> SuperLag, http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/advanced
<SunStar> :P
<baizon> ou yes
<baizon> sorry its early in the morning, got no coffee yet
<SunStar> thanks though i was wonderind that just when you posted it
<SunStar> its like ur a mind reader er something
<i3ear> is anyoe there?
<TheSheep> no
<i3ear> :(
<i3ear> I just wanna know how to mount a DVD with the unhide option on
<TheSheep> the unhide option?
<i3ear> yes, I am trying to install diablo 3 from the disk through wine, and I looked up why it wouldn't work
<i3ear> aparantly I have to mount my DVD drive with the unhide option or flag on
<i3ear> but I can't figure it out
<TheSheep> well, did you try to just add 'unhide' to the options in your mount command?
<SunStar> have your tried installing it with playsonlinux ?
<i3ear> I just tried adding unhide to it and it didn't work
<i3ear> and I have never heard of playsonlinux, I think I will go check it out
<Unit193> Executable bit?
<i3ear> hm?
<baizon> i3ear: why not using the online installation?
<i3ear> baizon, because we already bought it. Would the key that came with the game work if I downloaded it online?
<baizon> of course
<baizon> you have to create a battle.net account
<baizon> there you have an installer for diablo
<i3ear> whell I can't create an account right now
<i3ear> the person who owns this game is asleep at the moment
<baizon> if you have an account already there is a page where you can download the installer
<i3ear> I need this person to create the account
<baizon> i3ear: ok, sec
<i3ear> I can't do it because it isn't my game
<baizon> i3ear: then you have to wait, the installer is here https://eu.battle.net/account/management/download/
<baizon> i3ear: and more information here: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4008281415#2
<i3ear> alright, I am using playonlinux to install diablo 3 through the install file
<i3ear> I just realized that I can give bullshit information and the thing will still accept it and I don't have to worry so whatever
<i3ear> the installer keeps freezing
<i3ear> when the window first opens, the windows says "updating blizzard update agent" and the bar fills up almost halfway and then it stops
<i3ear> and nothing happens
<baizon> i3ear: i would recommend to ask this question on #winehq
<i3ear> sweet, thank you
<Naphatul> so i finally got samba sort of working, i can see the share on windows but it's saying access denied, any ideas?
<mark_orion> Is there a way to add a custom URL handler for SIP protocol to XUbuntu
<xubuntu779> Hello s.o.s. Help installing xubuntu 12.04
<TheSheep> xubuntu779: you have to ask a question, and if anybody knows the answer, they will answer
<xubuntu779> Thank you. After installing 12.04 laptop says error disk not found, rescue grub. I inserted live cd it has (initramfs)
<xubuntu779> Hello
<TheSheep> I'm still waiting for a question.
<TheSheep> What do you mean by "it has (initrams)"?
<xubuntu779> Hello the sheep, im new with xubuntu, 12.04 will not load, should i check for the iso image being corrupted?
<xubuntu779> Any way to get out of initramfs and load xununtu? Maybe rescue mode?
<mark_orion> How do I add a custom URL handler to XUbuntu ? I want SIP urls start my preferred VoIP phone. Gnome services are running. I tried with gconf-editor as described on several pages, but both Thunderbird and Firefox report a missing URL handler.
<TheSheep> xubuntu779: do you get the menu at the start?
<TheSheep> xubuntu779: if so, you can try to verify th disc
<TheSheep> mark_orion: you could try with the /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<X-warrior`> I'm using xfce4-terminal 0.6.1, why does tab for file complementation doesn't work sometimes? it seems it tries to discover what is the param type, and just should available options or something..
<xubuntu779> No menu af the start. Busybod v1.18.5 ....then (initramfs)
<koegs> X-warrior`: bash does not autocomplete program parameters
<koegs> so where do you have the problem exactly?
<mark_orion> TheSheep: I will try that. Thanks
<X-warrior`> if I have a file name-xubuntu-lalalal-1234-xyz, and i star nam (TAB), shouldn't it give me the rest or the options starting with nam?
<TheSheep> xubuntu779: sounds like it's broken
<X-warrior`> start*
<TheSheep> xubuntu779: check the md5 sum of the image you downloaded, and then try burining it on another cd, with the slowest speed possible
<koegs> X-warrior`: depends, if it is executable and in the path, otherwise you have to use ./nam<tab>
<koegs> if it is a text-file for example "gedit nam<tab> should work
<X-warrior`> but if it is "anyotherprogram nam<TAB>". Why it doesn't? :S
<koegs> hm, i think it should :D
<xubuntu779> Ok the sheep.  How could i check the md5sum?
<X-warrior`> koegs, that is odd, if I'm using vagrant... and press vagrant <TAB> it shows me the acceptable parameters to the second parameter for example, help, box, suspend, ssh...
<X-warrior`> maybe it is this new version
<koegs> X-warrior`: i think this is depending on the program, for example it work for apt-get too, but not for all programs
<X-warrior`> imo if it doesn't know how to handler a param, it should fallback to file complete...
<koegs> X-warrior`: if you give me an exact scenario, i can test it, but here it works as expected...
<X-warrior`> koegs, what xfce4-terminal version do u have?
<koegs> 0.6.1
<X-warrior`> ok
<koegs> but that does not matter, it is bash
<GridCube> X-warrior`, what seems tobe your problem?
<X-warrior`> depending on the program that I'm using for example "vagrant" if I press tab, on first param it shows me the options, and if I choose box, and press tab it shows me the option to the second one, I choose add, the 3 param is a name and the 4 is a file... but then the console doesn't use file auto completion
<X-warrior`> I'm trying to find this behavior with some "regular" program
<GridCube> X-warrior`, yes, thats a standard behaviour
<GridCube> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<X-warrior`> the problem is, the param3 and 4
<X-warrior`> it doesn't complete
<koegs> i think bash cannot combine smart_complete and auto_complete :)
<GridCube> you might have made a typo somewhere
<X-warrior`> uhmm
<GridCube> X-warrior`, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5570795/how-does-bash-tab-completion-work
<koegs> interesting, thx GridCube
<GridCube> bash auto completion is different from other auto-completion terminal enviroments too
<X-warrior`> is this a "new feature"? I was stuck in the past with Ubuntu 11.10
<X-warrior`> x)
<GridCube> is not
<GridCube> its a feature of bash since ever
<X-warrior`> so I don't get it, maybe the complete list is different now...
<X-warrior`> or ubuntu doesn't uses bash, and as far as I know it uses :S
<GridCube> what
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> X-warrior`, you are talking crazy
<X-warrior`> type: `complete`
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> and?
<X-warrior`> you will see a list of complete logic that it uses
<X-warrior`> right?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i still dont know what your problem seems to be X-warrior`
<X-warrior`> If no complete logic is found, the default one seemed to be "filename complete"
<X-warrior`> and now, the "default" seems to be "nothing"
<GridCube> X-warrior`, so autocomplete is not working for you?
<X-warrior`> if I use leafpad nam<tab> it works
<knome> i don't think it ever defaulted to completing filenames as-is, without an application name
<X-warrior`> but if I'm using `vagrant box add xyz nam<tab>`
<X-warrior`> it doesn't
<GridCube> xyz are variables?
<GridCube> i mean not default things?
<X-warrior`> yeap it is a text var that it will be the name of the box that you're adding, and the last parameter is the .box file that will be associated to that name
<GridCube> well, i dont think bash understands autocomplete after that
<GridCube> https://github.com/kura/vagrant-bash-completion
<GridCube> https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/issues/400
<GridCube> X-warrior`, there you go, bash autocompletion for vagrant
<X-warrior`> ty
<X-warrior`> anyway, I think on my ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> np
<X-warrior`> that i just formated
<X-warrior`> if it doesn't understand, the bash used the filename completion
<GridCube> it use filename autocompletion if a filename can go in that place
<GridCube> or if nothing else absolutely can be done
<john_rambo> How do I install themes?
<knome> !themes | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<knome> right...
<knome> you should copy the themes unextracted to ~/.themes
<knome> if it doesn't exist, create it
<knome> john_rambo, ^
<john_rambo> I searched there is no .themes folder in my home dir
<john_rambo> knome,
<knome> 16:24  knome: if it doesn't exist, create it
<john_rambo> Okay
<knome> if you want the themes to be usable for all users, you can also extract them to /usr/share/themes (that needs sudo rights though)
<john_rambo> Okay
<AgentHeX> good morning, everyone.  my nvidia driver is borked, and i'm stuck with a terminal.  i tried jockey-text, but nothing.  it searches for drivers but exits without doing anything.  how can i revert to an old display driver?
<mr_d> any one online that has some knowledge about bind9?
<Silence-> I would try a channel dedicated to bind.
<Silence-> (even though I'm sure plenty of people, including me, knows bind9)
<Silence-> This is not the right channel for that.
<Silence-> :)
<mr_d> silence what is the name of the channel
<mr_d> join #bind9
<Silence-> You will have to look around; I dont know.
<mr_d> join bind9
<Silence->  /join #bind9
<Silence-> If that's what you want to do.
<AgentHeX> now i can't start X at all.  driver api ismatch.  I JUST WANT MY GUI BACK.
<AgentHeX> sadly, it's stupid bullshit like this that has kept me from dropping Windows entirely.
<AgentHeX> purge and reinstall nvidia-current did nothing.
<TheSheep> why would it do anything>
<AgentHeX> because changing the nvidia driver is what fucked it up to begin with.
<zAo^> Xorg needs to die
<TheSheep> then change it back?
<zAo^> lol
<AgentHeX> how?  i'm stuck with a goddamn command prompt.
<TheSheep> AgentHeX: what did you do exactly right before it broke?
<TheSheep> (you can always switch it to vesa, btw)
<AgentHeX> hit "activate" on the non-experimental driver.
<AgentHeX> then rebooted.
<AgentHeX> then it sat with a blinking cursor, and i can only get to tty1-6.
<TheSheep> what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<TheSheep> look for "EE" in it
<TheSheep> you can view it with 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<AgentHeX> failed to load module "nv" module does not exist.
<TheSheep> and you can search for "EE" with '/EE' and then pressing n will get you to the next entry
<AgentHeX> under NVIDIA(0) it says "failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module.  please see...  blah blah blah blah.
<TheSheep> after the "please see" it should be mentioning a solution, maybe?
<AgentHeX> no.  just says to check system's kernel log or consult nvidia readme.
<TheSheep> try to focus and read more than the 5 first words
<AgentHeX> i just did cat to grep.  last error is Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<TheSheep> ok, so you are missing the nv kernel module, what does dmesg say on the subject?
<Cheri703> AgentHeX: I know you're frustrated, but please keep the language clean. The channel is supposed to stay family friendly. Thanks!
<AgentHeX> api mismatch.
<TheSheep> Cheri703: cat and greap are not swear words :)
<TheSheep> grep
<Cheri703> it was a few minutes ago, but the point is still valid
<AgentHeX> in installed this thing less than 3 days ago.  how it can shart (happy?) the bed that quick is beyond me.  welp.  off to nuke it and find a better distro.
<TheSheep> AgentHeX: you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the 'driver "nv"' line with 'driver "nvidia"' -- that will make it use the open source drivers, and you will at least get gui working
<AgentHeX> i'll give that a shot.
<TheSheep> AgentHeX: well, binary blob drivers are broken in many ways, and we can't really fix them since they are closed source
<TheSheep> so there are all sorts of workarounds for them
<AgentHeX> it certainly wasn't the binary blob that broke this.  it was the installer that was changing the drivers.  no idea WTF happened, but doesn't matter now.
<AgentHeX> just out of curiosity, though, where in the 4 lines of my xorg.conf file should it have "nv" or "nvidia?"
<TheSheep> let me find you an example
<TheSheep> I assume you don't have a browser working
<TheSheep> so I will just paste it here, sorry everyone
<TheSheep> Section "Device" Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600?]" Driver          "nv" BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<AgentHeX> ugh.  well, all it says is this:
<AgentHeX> Section "Device"
<AgentHeX>     Identifier    "Default Device"
<AgentHeX>     Option    "NoLogo"    "True"
<AgentHeX> EndSection
<AgentHeX> that's all.
<TheSheep> EndSection
<TheSheep> AgentHeX: well, then add a driver line there
<TheSheep> by the way, is that a 6800 card?
<AgentHeX> doesn't seem to matter.
<AgentHeX> it's an ION chipset.
<AgentHeX> xorg still fails.  screw it.  i'm just going to nuke it with wheezy.
<AgentHeX> peace
<TheSheep> AgentHeX: sorry for not much help, good luck with wheezy
<AgentHeX> was trying to get Steam working on this to see how well it ran TF2.  got all 12GB downloaded, but it won't actually load into game.  figured it was a driver issue for using experimental, so swapped back to current and it crapped out.  haven't tried Xubuntu in about 5 years.  hopefully in another 5 years it won't be broken.
<scottbomb1> testing pidgin
<martian> Hey folks, I've been using xubuntu for a while now; just installed a clean copy and I guess I was hoping the chrome-as-default-browser thing would have been fixed in the newer releases
<martian> I've seemingly tried everything suggested out there... does anyone actually have this fixed?
<SuperLag> Is there a way to map CapsLock to Ctrl?
<SuperLag> scratch that... found it
<drobins> hello
<john_rambo> While installing Mobile Media Converter I am getting this .... http://pastebin.com/bUJZD8BJ
<xubuntu636> Olá!!!!
<subman> I am having some issues with Xubuntu freezing up different applications/actions.  Thunderbird freezes constantly.  I can click on a folder and nothing seems to happen for about 30 seconds.  It will then switch to that folder and show the content.  It will be fine again for a few moments and begin to freeze again.  The 'start menu' also freezes.  I click on the Xubuntu icon to get the drop down list of program categories and it just fre
<subman> ezes.  It will activate but not until about 20-30 seconds have passed.  Any ideas why?
<holstein> subman: i would take the installed OS out of the equation, as well as the user config.. i would create a new user and test, and i would run from a live CD. then, i would test hardware or repair software depending on what i find
<subman> I shall try those.
<David-A> subman: also check that you are not short of RAM
<subman> David-A, I have 8 GB
<subman> It's funny because my cpu load does not seem to go up at all.  I have a dual core and I notice nothing unusual in the load pattern from when it is working normally to those moments of freezing.
<knome> maybe broken ram or so
<subman> Maybe.  Everything else works during these freezes though.  Just not the start menu when it freezes.  I can go to firefox and work then come back and try the start menu and it will work just fine
<David-A> subman: 8GB is plenty :)  (but maybe check with SystemMonitor or free command that the system use it. I once had a buggy motherboard that found a random amount of ram each boot)
<David-A> subman: do you use emacs?
<subman> No
<subman> free is showing the correct amount of RAM at the moment
<holstein> subman: i would test the ram.. from a live CD.. also the hard drive.. and see that other user accounts have the same issue .. or a live CD
<subman> Actually my Son just informed me that he has the very same issue with Xubuntu on his desktop computer
<holstein> subman: i dont
<subman> 12.10 with NVIDIA cards and drivers?
<holstein> subman: do you are your son have the same hardware? or did you use the same installation media?
<holstein> subman: i have testing 12.10 on ati and nvidia and intel.. and via
<subman> No, different media, different hardware
<subman> He is running a fresh install of Xubuntu.  I'm running Ubuntu with Xubuntu-desktop installed.
<holstein> subman: have you done any of the troubleshooting steps? i assure you that is not how ubuntu runs normally
<subman> I can't yet.  I don't have my machine free.  I'll have to try it later tonight/tomorrow.
<subman> I will try though
<holstein> subman: it is safe to assume that ubuntu/xubuntu dont do that normally.. its not something that is "normal"
<subman> I would think so.
<subman> Only thing in common is the NVIDIA drivers
<subman> I know I'm having serious issues with them on this machine.  His seem to perform properly
<holstein> subman: remove them, and test.. force vesa.. try the proprietary ones and the open ones.. try the live CD with nomodeset
<knome> subman, hmm, do you have nvidia optimus?
<subman> No, I don't believe it is the Optimus drivers.  I don't think they cover my graphics card.  I check for the latest that support my card.
<holstein> thats a good question.. i have one of those as well, and i added a PPA for support
<xubuntu149> Hello. How do I check system integrity after installing Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2013-03-09
<lb27> answered my own question, glad that's over
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2] What package provides resume form Suspend?
<bullgard4> s/form/from/
<xubuntu196> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<xubuntu196> founds something, I write in password, can't get that mounted drive open
<Wizard> Hello there.
<xubuntu071> I think I made a huge error
<xubuntu071> I installed xubuntu as my main OS, overwriting windows XP
<Wizard> Seems reasonable :)
<xubuntu071> My wife didn't like xubuntu so I just started my computer with my recovery disc which includes windows
<xubuntu071> so the computer reformatted the hard drive and was ready to load with windows
<xubuntu071> I got the infamous "grub rescue" screen
<xubuntu071> So, I then tried to just start my computer again to install xubuntu again
<xubuntu071> xubuntu seemed to load fine, but as I use it and try to load things I had on my original xubuntu I get tons of errors or "already installed by other ..."
<Wizard> I'm lost :|
<xubuntu071> So, after this long winded post, my question is how do completely erase my hard drive in order to reinstall xubuntu cleanly...or is that even necessary?
<xubuntu906> greetings
<Wizard> It isn't necessary.
<Wizard> But if you wish to dual boot you have to manually split your disk at some point.
<xubuntu071> ok, so how do clean or check my hard drive for errors...or do i just reinstall xubuntu with usb
<xubuntu906> I have a tricky question ... i want to set up irc from my homepc , the one iam using now. I already found out that it is a difficult process. Does anyone hjave a link or a suggestion where i can find info about, but info which isn't fragmented
<xubuntu071> No reason to duel boot as my windows xp seems to be lost in "grub rescue" land
<xubuntu906> how should i start m what do i need to learn first
<xubuntu071> How do I fix all of these errors?
<xubuntu906> its should be able to handle a max. of 10 users
<Wizard> xubuntu071:  You haven't specified any details.
<xubuntu071> I don't reallly know the details...it's just when I added things through the terminal I got messages like "already used by another person"
<xubuntu071> something like that
<xubuntu071> will reinstalling xubuntu give me a clean hard drive with only xubuntu or will I have remnants of my previous errors
<xubuntu071> another example is "cairo-dock" is not functioning properly
<Wizard> Oh..
<xubuntu071> plus I contuously get the little exclamation point at the top of my screen saying that something had to stop because or internal errors
<Wizard> xubuntu071: I really can't tell you anything because I still don't know what you have done.
<Wizard> I can only onswer your question: cleans install means clean install, so it will give you clean, fresh operating system.
<xubuntu071> ok, that sounds great to me
<Wizard> But I can't take any responsibility for any data loss.
<xubuntu071> what kind of loss data could I possibly experience
<xubuntu071> I have all photos and documents on external hard drives
<Wizard> Dunno, If you have any documents on this computer or music or stuff?
<xubuntu071> when you say clean install, that means starting the computer with xubuntu and installing over my hard drive?
<xubuntu071> I don't need to do anything before, like gparted?
<Wizard> Yes. And using "take whole diske space" or manually creating partitions.
<xubuntu071> ok
<Wizard> Depends what you want at the end, it is your PC.
<xubuntu071> I'm fine with having xubuntu as my only OS as my pc  has only 1GB ram
<Wizard> Should be enough..
<Wizard> BTW, which XFCE does Xubuntu 12.10 run? 4.10?
<xubuntu071> don't know...how would I find that info, please?
<koegs> 12.10 runs 4.10, 12.04 runs 4.8
<Wizard> Thanks koegs.
<Wizard> xubuntu071: There is "About XFCE" item in main menu :P
<Wizard> 4.10 is awesome ;)
<koegs> there is also an 4.10 PPA für 12.04 and a XFCE 4.12 PPA :)
<Wizard> für :P
<Wizard> Is 4.12 out?
<Wizard> Did I miss something?
<Wizard> Nope, seems it isn't.
<koegs> it's for testing
<xubuntu071> would I be better off installing xubuntu 12.10 instead?
<Wizard> Mÿ göd, thïs xübüntũ dównłoad wïll nêver énd.
<Wizard> koegs: Yoü inspired më :)
<Wizard> xubuntu071: Ðepedns what you need.
<Wizard> I also need a clean install. Enough of playing with strange Linux distros :)
<Wizard> I hope he won't make his computer explode ;P
<xubuntu523> hi there,  does anyone have expiriences with setting up irc server from homepc ?
<sonkey4> played with irc servers on vps's for learning years ago, don't remember much, home pc is not really suitable
<xubuntu523> it wouldnt have more then 5 users
<xubuntu523> and one channel
<sonkey4> why not just use an existing network
<xubuntu523> ... well ... its an strange reason but because iam paranoid :)
<xubuntu523> and because i would learn a lot in the process
<xubuntu523> hmm, thanks anyway
<Wizard> Done ;)
<ronalds> how to make KDE accesible icon disappear from applet range?
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Define "applet range"?
<anteaya> I need to get my system to recognize my external sound card to use with skype
<anteaya> on other systems I just opened the system settings > sound gut
<anteaya> gui
<anteaya> and selected the name of my sound card
<anteaya> how do I get xubuntu to recognize my sound card and enable it for use with skype?
<baizon> anteaya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<anteaya> okay thanks baizon
<anteaya> I don't have time to do that before my appointment with my client
<anteaya> guess I will revert to my old system
<anteaya> thanks
<baizon> anteaya: you can try to install pavucontrol and try to set it there
<anteaya> sudo apt-get pavucontrol?
<baizon> yes
<anteaya> actually I had that window open already
<anteaya> it recognizes my sound card
<anteaya> but I don't know which settings to toggle to get skype to find it
<baizon> anteaya: you can try to reset your skype settings
<baizon> by removing the .Skype dir
<baizon> (but dont forget to back it up first)
<anteaya> nope
<anteaya> thanks anyway
<anteaya> have to jet now
<xubuntu775> I read that cheese 3.7.91 is out. I dont finde it in the software updater. there is still 3.6.  Will it be updatet ?
<TheSheep> sure, at the next release of xubuntu
<xubuntu775> Shud it not be in the software center now like other programs ?
<xubuntu775> 3.6 is crashing.
<TheSheep> crashing?
<ronalds> xfce + nautilus ir right now the best choise, if don't use dash a lot
<ronalds> multitasks and does faster a lot of things
<Wizard> Thunar is nice too, ronalds.
<xubuntu583> A user tell me the new cheese wil come with the next releaes of xubuntu but that is wrong. It is not includet but shud be in the software center.
<ronalds> desktop managing in gnome approach allows bigger and smaller icons
<knome> xubuntu583, the next release is released in april.
<knome> xubuntu583, it's not supposed to be in the software center yet.
<ronalds> cheese is from xfce project?
<xubuntu583> I dont know.. maybe it is not stable yet. i am not sure.
<koegs> cheese is in the standard repo, so you can install it with "sudo apt-get install cheese"
<Wizard> Cheese is part of gnome.
<xubuntu583> Gnome projects.
<Wizard> But nobody prevents you from installing cheese on xubuntu.
<knome> that's not the question.
<Wizard> What's the question?
<xubuntu583> version 3.6 crash so i wait for the new version.
<knome> ..and that's been answered to twice already
<Wizard> Ah, sorry :<
<knome> xubuntu583, if english is not your nativa language, there are channels in other languages well. what's your native language?
<knome> *native
<Wizard> Naive :)
<xubuntu583> Then next cheese wil be on april or do you meen xubuntu ?
<Wizard> Xubuntu.
<knome> xubuntu583, the next xubuntu release is on april, and the new cheese will be available in it when you have upgraded.
<xubuntu583> ok.. thank you.
<xubuntu583> Will the new xubuntu have the same system requirements like 12.10 ? I have 512 MB Ram and will that be ok ?
<ronalds> use older kernels
<ronalds> kernel in 12.04 is better for older hardware
<ronalds> maybe
<knome> xubuntu583, the requirements should be approximately the same.
<xubuntu583> Ronald why is 12.04 better ? Do you meen it run faster ? 12.10 is good on my netbook. My SSD is slow down my system here.
<ronalds> because kernel is older
<Sir_Leto> i was wondering, why do we still have to manually edit config files to get bluetooth aduio working/
<ronalds> give this idea in ubuntu sytes
<knome> Sir_Leto, is there a launchpad bug reported about it?
<Sir_Leto> not sure, i'll check.
<Sir_Leto> i don't see one.
<Sir_Leto> so no one suggested it/
<knome> Sir_Leto, that would be a good starting point, then developers could look into it
<Sir_Leto> my shift key needs to be fixed.
<knome> it's possibly mentione before, but if a bug doesn't exist, it's hard to start working on it
<knome> +d
<knome> my *fingers* need to be fixed.
<knome> i got to go now. anyway, if you file a bug, feel free to paste/ping me with the url, and i see what i can do to get work on it started
<knome> see you later and good luck
<Sir_Leto> my shift is actually stuck on this keyboard...
<Sir_Leto> okay, thanks
<knome> np
<knome> -->
<Sir_Leto> I have to remember what email address i used 5 years ago. >.<
<Sir_Leto> last time I used launchpad was in 2010.
<Wizard> Meh..
<Sir_Leto> I don't even know how to file a bug anymore, everything's changed.
<Sir_Leto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1153000 knome.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153000 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No way to configure bluetooth audio devices via GUI." [Undecided,New]
<Sir_Leto> knome:
<baizon> !patience | Sir_Leto
<ubottu> Sir_Leto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<scottbomb> testing raring daily ISO
<baizon> scottbomb: results?
<scottbomb> just started. install went smooth. now doing post install tests
<baizon> ok
<xubuntu860> hola
<xubuntu860> puede ayudarme alguien a configurar la tarjeta gráfica?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu860> Gracias!!
<xubuntu860> I'll try in english
<xubuntu860> can help me someboy to configure nvidia graphic card?
<xubuntu860> GeForce 4 MX4000
<baizon> xubuntu860: what do you mean by configure?
<xubuntu860> I want to put 2 monitors
<baizon> xubuntu860: are you using the propietary drivers?
<xubuntu860> ab one is big and I couldnt configure it well 1900x1080
<xubuntu860> i had try it with propietary and nouvua
<baizon> xubuntu860: have you seen this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<xubuntu860> Thanks!!
<baizon> npif it wont work, just come back :)
<xubuntu860> I had triyed with other tuto but it didnt function, I'll try this  ; )
<xubuntu522> Hi. I'm attempting to d/l Xubuntu 12.04 alternate amd64.  I've tried mirror and torrent, but each ISO burns a faulty disk and won't mount in Mac Finder, "no mountable file systems". Passes SHA1 checksum.  What gives?
<bazhang> from where
<xubuntu522> Xubuntu.org
<bazhang> why do you need to mount the iso in Mac
<xubuntu522> I don't, but it's an indication of why the ISOs might not be burning.  I've tried 4 unique downloads of the same ISO, 3 different optical drives and three different Macs, and i still can't produce a working CD.
<bazhang> using what to burn, and what about a usb stick
<xubuntu522> I've used Disk Utility and Toast Titanium 9.  CDs from the same batch have burned successfully.
<xubuntu522> A USB stick may be the way to go, but no point trying it if there's an indication the ISOs aren't working.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<bazhang> and what about the regular iso
<xubuntu522> I haven't tried, but then burning it would be unhelpful as I need the alternate.
<bazhang> whats the special need for the alternate, if I may inquire
<xubuntu522> AFAIK you need it installing using FDE.
<xubuntu522> ^for installing^
<bazhang> FDE being full desktop environment?
<xubuntu522> Oh, no. "Full Disk Encryption"
<xubuntu522> It's only on the alternate for 12.04.  Didn't go standard till 12.10
<xubuntu522> And I want the LTS.
<xubuntu522> Yeah, I'm stumped too…
<bazhang> still looking
<xubuntu522> I'm close to my bandwidth cap, else I'd download a few more copies from different locations
<bazhang> not tried from a Mac, so have to search a bit
<xubuntu522> Creating a Flash drive doesn't help either - I get the same error message!  What on earth is going on here?
<xubuntu522> bazhang: I'm going to have to log.  Appreciated the help :)  Ciao.
<gikah> wow firefox working when system is installing! :D
<SunStar> no more boredom waiting for a system to install and being forced to read about stupid features that suck
<xubuntu178> hi there to everybody
<xubuntu178> i am having trouble with the installation cd
<xubuntu178> is there anyone to help?
<Cheri703_> Just wait here for a response, don't start randomly sending private messages to people.
<TheSheep> it works like this: you ask a question, and if anybody knows the answer, they asnwer
<xubuntu178> oh sorry...
<TheSheep> answer*
<xubuntu178> this is the first time...
<xubuntu178> ok
<xubuntu178> after boot
<xubuntu178> there is a sort of list of tasks that are being completed
<xubuntu178> most end with [ok]
<xubuntu178> it is the boot of installation CD
<xubuntu178> a couple [fail]
<xubuntu178> then the process halts
<xubuntu178> nothing happens
<TheSheep> are you sure it's xubuntu and not centos/fedora?
<xubuntu178> sure
<TheSheep> what version is this?
<xubuntu178> in particular it fails on Fallback graphics devices
<xubuntu178> 12.10
<TheSheep> you could try running it with different boot options
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xubuntu178> ok i am giving it a try.
<xubuntu178> thanks!
<ner0x> Any good download managers for Xubuntu? :)
 * ner0x did google but it seems wget(console mode) is the popular choice.
<holstein> i just use wget, or whatever is in the browser im using
<ner0x> holstein: Fair enough. Was just wondering if there was something comparable to kget.
<march> I used d4x in the past.
<holstein> !info kget
<ubottu> kget (source: kdenetwork): download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.5-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 1549 kB, installed size 4255 kB
<holstein> i would just use it
<Wizard> I used d4x too.
<holstein> well.. assuming it doesnt pull in a bunch of deps
<Wizard> But now I use wget or Firefox built-in.
<Wizard> holstein: kget will pull deps.
<sid__> hi all, I'm new in Xubuntu 12.10 x64, I'm trying to install compiz with greybird theme for windows decoration. compiz is working nice for now but I do not know how to use greybird theme, anyone can avoid me please ?
<Wizard> sid__: AFAIK, there were something like compiz decorators, which could understand different window manager's themes.
<sid__> Wizard, yes, in windows decorator there is "/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator" is it ok ?
<ronalds> how to decrypt swap
<ronalds> partition
<bazhang> !crosspost | ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<knome> Sir_Leto, thanks
<Wizard> Seems sid__ was prety impatient.
<Wizard> Not my fault I'm conquering Persia right now :(
<ner0x> If I don't want to use Thunar and would like to use something else that has window-splitting and embedded console in the window... what would I want to use?
<Wizard> Hmm.. I think emelfm2 is quite handy.
<Wizard> It is a classic two panel file manager, very configurable. It only lacks vfs support of any kind.
<ner0x> Wizard: Pretty nifty.
<Wizard> Which means? Do you like it?
<ner0x> Wizard: It's not exactly what I was looking for but I can think of uses for it in the future.
<Wizard> Hmm, than you may look at pcmanfm. Is quite simmilar to Thunar, but it features tabs.
<ner0x> Wizard: That one didn't work so well. :)
<ner0x> Wizard: I think I'll stick to thunar right now. It's not *that* big of a deal. Figured I'd just ask. Thanks!
<i3ear> hey, can someone help me with jack and pulseaudio? I am trying to get them to work together so I can follow tutorials and learn stuff on linux
<i3ear> I followed this tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J-RQudJx30 and now when I try to play something on youtube the cursor moves faster then it should and I get no sound
<i3ear> the cursor on the video I mean
<i3ear> oh, and it does this whether jack is open or not
<Wizard> ner0x: ;)
<Wizard> i3ear: Not area of my expertise.
<i3ear> alright :(
<Wizard> But you can of course wait for hints from others :)
<David-A> i3ear: did you follow the instructions in that youtube video? did you follow the instructions there? have you tried un-doing what you did?
<David-A> i3ear: (note, not my area either)
<i3ear> David-A, yes I have
<i3ear> and I did undo the last part
<i3ear> but I don't know how to undo any other part
<i3ear> gonna reboot though
 * Wizard yawns
#xubuntu 2013-03-10
<xubuntu422> hello 422 here, how can i check md5sum of xubuntu 12.04 disk?
<holstein> !md5 | xubuntu422
<ubottu> xubuntu422: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu296> Is there *real* installer for xubuntu 12.10?  One that will let me *choose* what software I want to install?  The only ISOs I could find have installers that decide for themselves what software should be installed.
<holstein> xubuntu296: xubuntu is really just ubuntu with a pre-determined set of software installed and configured
<holstein> you might prefer just installing minimal and adding what you like.. xfce4 for example and not the xubuntu desktop
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> xubuntu296: enjoy!
<xubuntu296> Thanks, holstein.
<shaih> Hello, when i use firefox my cursor randomly dissapears and wont come back until i restart my computer
<holstein> shaih: just firefox?
<shaih> It is still gone even out of firefox
<shaih> though it is still active just invisable
<holstein> shaih: and its *only* firefox that seems to cause it?
<shaih> the only thing that i have seen so far cause it
<holstein> shaih: will you launch ff from the terminal and see if you see any output there?
<shaih> it is possible that it happens with other programs
<holstein> shaih: anything in particular? like flash?
<shaih> holstein: what would the command for that be? And not that i noticed though it happens relatively rarely about once every three hours of constant use
<holstein> shaih: it'll be.. open a terminal, type the word "firefox", without the quotation marks.. and press the enter key
<shaih> oh sorry i spaced that ff was firefox
<holstein> shaih: no worries
<shaih> there was no output, simply ff launched
<holstein> shaih: what graphics card? nvidia? are you using a proprietary driver?
<shaih> i am pretty sure its nvidia, and i have not installed any non-standard drivers
<holstein> shaih: you might try that as a troubleshooting step
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shaih> thanks for the help ill follow those steps and see if it works
<shaih> if not ill be back
<donnie> I have a 'slave' drive. What should I format and partition it too, to make a storeage/media drive
<holstein> donnie: depends... for a linux only system, you might want ext4
<donnie> holstein. It should be a linux use only. I don't really plan on going back to windows for anything
<Cheri703> leandro: it's generally considered good IRC etiquette to ask before sending private messages.
<Maccer> Mh hm.
<Maccer> XChat sadly doesn't provide me the context of the channel you message from or are in.
<leandro> i have a problem with compiz emerald, it's the windows' frames, when i go to the top right edge with the mouse i cannot click on the 'X' to close the window because it is not fully maximized, i've tried using different themes and other things, does anyone know what can i do?
<shadow_fox> hi i am new here.. i am looking for a new os that will support my hardware
<shadow_fox> is this os runs on low end hardware also ??
<shadow_fox> as in run like if i open up 4-5 concurrent application is that going to halt or run smoothly on my laptop which i bought back in 2006,
<shadow_fox> laptop configuration:: hp dv2000 series, 512mb ram upgraded to 1.5gb. harddisk 160gb, intel centrino processor.
<Cida> Hey guys. Anyone active?
<Cida> Hey guys
<SunStar> hi
<jarnos> shadow_fox, depends on applications :) If you find xubuntu's desktop environment too heavyweight, there are alternatives.
<Cida> Xubuntu is heavy weight for someone's computer? lol
<Cida> So I'm relatively new to this thing called Xubuntu, and Linux in general lol. What are some commands I should know?
<nikolam> Cida, use man <command> and there is also help.ubuntu.com
<jarnos> Cida, well lubuntu is more lightweight and does not use pulseaudio by default. BTW how does current xubuntu handle volume control?
<nikolam> Also consult distowatch.com to see the amount of free software distributions out there.
<Cida> Guys, I don't even know how to send private messages using XChat cx
<Cida> Isn't something like MSG (the person's nick) (the message)
<nikolam> yup /msg <nick> message
<SunStar> right click on a user's name and select open dialogue window  or query
<nikolam> consult your client docs.
<Cida> Where do I find the client docs?
<SunStar> F1 or Help menu -> Contents
<Cida> Oh...
<nikolam> I was thinking about manual for irc client app you use, Help>Contents man command, find program project page and see there etc
<Cida> mmk cx
<Cida> So...another question from the greenest newbie that's probably been in here for a while.
<Cida> What's so awesome about Xubuntu versus other Linux OSes?
<shadow_fox> jarnos: can you point out what are my options ?
<Guest10002> xubuntu is ok but I'll prob switch to crunchbang because this is a really old laptop
<Cida> Crunchbang. What kind of name is that? XD
<SunStar> xubuntu has a "fresher" software library than the "satle" one offered by debian, as well as a being more lightweight and requiring lower hardware specs
<SunStar> stale*
<Cida> Sounds nice. And I'm loving the performance my computer has had since I installed Xubuntu on it. Although, I'm not loving this no WiFi business.
<Cida> I mean
<Cida> It prevents other people from using my computer without my permission and downloading things... But it's so annoying plugging it in to a router
<SunStar> your wifi should be working, if its not then it requires fixing. its not that way be design
<SunStar> be = by
<Cida> I've heard Xubuntu has issues with WiFi for some reason. I've tried fixing it, but I'm too much of newbie to fix it myself
<SunStar> try installing ndiswrapper and wicd
<SunStar> you can find both in the software center
<SunStar> xubuntu has no more issues with wifi than any other buntu or debian
<Cida> I wonder why it didn't work for me out of the package cx
<SunStar> try installing ndiswrapper and wicd. both can be found in the software center
<Cida> I am
<Cida> the debconf thing is annoying the crap out of me, though
<Cida> cx
<Cida> This isn't the first time I've installed something on this computer. But it's still annoying when you're in several chats
<SunStar> you can adjust the focus stealing prevention to prevent seeing it
<Cida> Do what now?
<SunStar> launcher menu -> settings -> settings manager -> Window Manager -> Focus Tab
<nikolam> window focus stealing prevention is what I suffer from, too. I will set it , too.
<SunStar> takes some twekaing. i usually screw it up so i dont mess with it
<nikolam> I just wonder why, since installing I never stop reporting bugs. I like am not sure they will ever get fixed in this LTS.
<Cida> I just set it so that the computer focuses on what the mouse is on. Now my computer behaves more like Blender x3
<Cida> I've had several problems with crashes, but it's mostly with using Mixcraft through .wine
<Cida> So I'm figuring it's not a big deal
<Cida> ugh, it's still not letting me turn WiFi on
<SunStar> 12 is more aggressive in requesting bug reports
<jarnos> shadow_fox, well lubuntu works faster when using my mini-laptop; chromium-browser is defaut there instead of firefox.
<SunStar> go to a terminal and type "sudo lspci" to find out what chipset the wifi uses
<SunStar> i hate lubuntu  >_<
<bazhang> no sudo needed for lspci
<Cida> What information from this do I need
<Cida> It pulls up like 50 lines of info
<bazhang> perhaps you are thinking of sudo lshw
<jarnos> shadow_fox, I have not tried latest releases, but they tend to get heavier.
<nikolam> SunStar, yes, more bugs get reported, but is gives me a bad impression, like eather I fix it myself in code, or they will bug me forever while using LTS. I can not recommend that for novice user that just installed Xubuntu 12+ and needs to be assured he is using stable platform.
<nikolam> Eather they do not repeat all the time in GUI and get reported behind scenes, or community shoud fix them all and update repos.
<SunStar> Cida, somewhere in there you should see info about network controller
<SunStar> unless its a USB wifi, the the command would be lsusb
<jarnos> shadow_fox, maybe your hp is faster anyway.
<jarnos> shadow_fox, you may want to remove pulseaudio, if you don't need it. Lubuntu (12.04 at least) does not have it by default.
<shadow_fox> jarnos: all i want that i can do multiple works at the same time without any halt
<Cida> It says "Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)" when I use lspci
<Cida> Now
<Cida> Knowing that information... What do I do? Search up dribers?
<bazhang> !broadcom | Cida
<ubottu> Cida: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Cida> drivers*
<SunStar> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Sir_Leto> I'm using a bluetooth keyboar that has no page up /page down keys, how do I scroll in irsssi without them?
<bazhang> try in #irssi ? Sir_Leto
<Sir_Leto> I assumed you show me how to remap keys, but okay
<Sir_Leto> *would
<Sir_Leto> thanks
<Cida> Um
<Cida> So I downloaded it
<Cida> Now I'm not sure how to install it. I used tar -zxvf on the tar.gz file it gave me
<Cida> And
<Cida> I can't find an executable for installion
<bazhang> Cida, downloaded what?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx   <---- Cida did you follow this?
<SunStar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
<SunStar> thats the next step
<bazhang> not via PM Cida
<SunStar> make sure you enable restricted extras and all that jazz in software sources (launcher menu -> settings -> software sources)
<andrzejr> Hi, I'm working on an indicator plugin for xfce panel
<andrzejr> what indicators are currently in Raring? I only see two on my system (soundmenu and application)
<SunStar> #ubuntu-app-devel
<andrzejr> SunStar, thanks. I thought this is specific to xubuntu (all indicators in ubuntu have moved to gtk3)
<SunStar> oh yeah maybe thats not the best place
<nikolam> there is #xfce channel also.
<baizon> andrzejr: all indicators, that dont have gtk3 dependencies are working with xubuntu
<baizon> andrzejr: if it is allowed, on what indicator are you? :)
<xubuntu960> hello
<SunStar> hi
<baizon> to late SunStar
<Ned_Flanders> hi can anyone help me?
<Wizard> It depends.
<Ned_Flanders> well
<Wizard> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ned_Flanders> I installed Ubuntu 12.4 and Gnome. I am on unity system monitor and it says 1.8 gb RAM being used?
<Wizard> Hmm.. with empty desktop?
<Ned_Flanders> yes
<Ned_Flanders> is that normal?
<Wizard> I'm not quite sure, I haven't used Unity for a while, but afaik it taken less than 1G
<Genrawir> That seems  a bit high, but if Gnome and Unity do tend to use a bit more RAM than XUbuntu (XFCE). Perhaps you can try to disable background services, there are quite a few of them on by default.
<Ned_Flanders> how much RAM does XFCE use?
<Ned_Flanders> what background services do you suggest i deactivate
<Wizard> Currently my Xubuntu takes 1577424 bytes.
<Wizard> It's been running for a while, has few apps open.
<Ned_Flanders> so about 1.5gb?
<Wizard> I bet half of that are disk buffers.
<Wizard> Yes.
<Ned_Flanders> what apps do u have open
<Wizard> xhcat, few terminals, system monitor.
<Wizard> I think it takes less than 500MB after boot.
<Ned_Flanders> hmm i think ill uninstall gnome/unity and go with something else then
<Genrawir> see what the output of 'top' says. That should tell you where your RAM went.
<Wizard> 1577424
<Ned_Flanders> i took a screenshot of system monitor: http://i50.tinypic.com/dnyjyt.png
<Ned_Flanders> i need a linux desktop that uses the least memory
<Ned_Flanders> what do u recommend?
<baizon> xubuntu
<Wizard> xubuntu :>
<Genrawir> You can try to install the xubuntu-desktop package. This is the Xubuntu chan after all.
<Genrawir> Lubuntu is another option.
<baizon> xubuntu is better :P
<Ned_Flanders> there seems to be a concensus here for xbuntu
<Ned_Flanders> i guess i should of read the chan name lol
<Ned_Flanders> hang on
<Wizard> :P
<Ned_Flanders> why does Xubuntu website say its an operating system?
<Genrawir> It's easy enough to try it out, just open a terminal and 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' then you can just log-out and pick it when you login.
<Ned_Flanders> could u help me remove all traces of gnome/unity please
<Ned_Flanders> how do i log out of unity btw
<Ned_Flanders> ?
<Ned_Flanders> there is no log out button
<Wizard> There is logout option in this * button.
<Genrawir> top right should be the power icon, if not terminal 'sudo shutdown -r now' will restart the computer.
<Genrawir> That's not quite the same as logging out, since it is a full restart.
<Ned_Flanders> should i shut down before uninstalling unity
<Genrawir> You should install Xubuntu-desktop and then log in to it, and then uninstall unity from there.
<Ned_Flanders> so is xubuntu an operating system or is it a desktop enviroment like gnome
<Ned_Flanders> i am confused
<Wizard> LOL
<Ned_Flanders> sorry if that is very noob
<Wizard> Ned_Flanders: Don't worry ;)
<Genrawir> Well XFCE is the desktop, but it's based on Ubuntu (which is based on Debian) but you can install it without ever installing Unity.
<Wizard> Yes, for more information about XFCE, visit their website or read Wikipedia article :)
<Ned_Flanders> so i am just installing XFCE and not xubuntu now?
<Wizard> Ah, yes and no.
<Wizard> You don't get the point, let me explain.
<Wizard> Ubuntu, as all Linux distros, is modular.
<Genrawir> You should probably install the xubuntu-desktop package since it will pull in all the other stuff that Xubuntu uses. Just a bare XFCE install is quite sparse.
<Wizard> You can install apps and services from repository, replace default apps and so.
<Wizard> That is what Xubuntu is - Ubuntu with different set of applications.
<Ned_Flanders> yes u get it
<Ned_Flanders> so i dont need to rebuild my OStemplate
<Wizard> Desktop is just a set of application, Xubuntu developers used XFCE.
<Ned_Flanders> i*
<Wizard> Nope, just install xubuntu-destkop
<Wizard> It is a meta package containing dependencies to all software Xubuntu includes.
<Ned_Flanders> what the terminal command to install it
<Wizard> Uh, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ned_Flanders> 382MB
<Wizard> You can also download Xubuntu ISO and perform a clean install if you wish.
<Ned_Flanders> o_0
<Wizard> What?
<Ned_Flanders> as well as xubuntu-desktop?
<Ned_Flanders> whats the difference between doing that and installing xubuntu-desktop then deleting all traces of unity/gnome
<Ned_Flanders> it will be a clean install then won't it?
<Wizard> It will be, but removing packages all packages will probably take longer than downloading ISO and installing system, especially if you use VM ;P
<Wizard> But do what you like.
<Ned_Flanders> well i already entered apt-get install xubuntu-desktop in the terminal
<Ned_Flanders> but i want to do what you said
<Wizard> Do what you like, it's your os.
<Wizard> First steps in Ubuntu?
<Ned_Flanders> yes
<Ned_Flanders> Ok so if i download Xubuntu ISO it will overite everything?
<Ned_Flanders> including unity and xubuntu-desktop that i just downloaded
<Genrawir> Yes it will.
<Ned_Flanders> ok whats the command
<Wizard> The command of what?
<Ned_Flanders> I wish to do that
<Ned_Flanders> should i shut down unity first and do it in putty?
<Ned_Flanders> shutdown -p
<Wizard> What putty, for the god's sake?
<Ned_Flanders> ssh client
<Wizard> OK, ski jumping is back on air, see you later :P
<Ned_Flanders> genrawir
<Ned_Flanders> 13:46  Wizard          • You can also download Xubuntu ISO and perform a clean install if you wish.
<Ned_Flanders> how do i do this
<Genrawir> If you download the ISO, burn it to disc and pop it in the drive it will install the OS...
<Ned_Flanders> i dont have a disk
<Ned_Flanders> cannot i not install it from terminal
<Ned_Flanders> i have a vps
<Genrawir> The command I mentioned will install xubuntu.
<Ned_Flanders> your command was just for the desktop
<Ned_Flanders> not for the xbuntu ISO
<Genrawir> I guess I misunderstood your question.
<Ned_Flanders> clean install overwrite
<Ned_Flanders> I want to install xubuntu ISO clean install
<Ned_Flanders> and overwrite everything
<Ned_Flanders> whats the command ill enter it in my ssh client
<Genrawir> The iso file is really for doing a desktop install. I don't have a VPS, but if I did I would just install the meta-package.
<Ned_Flanders> yeah but wizzard said it will take longer to delete all the packages from unity
<Genrawir> The only time I dealt with a VPS, the OS was preloaded by the host.
<Ned_Flanders> my OS was preloaded with Ubuntu 12.4
<Ned_Flanders> thats what im using
<Genrawir> So then just install the meta-package and be done with it.
<Ned_Flanders> yeah i just did
<Ned_Flanders> rebooting the system now :)
<Ned_Flanders> then i need help removing all traces of unity/gnome
<Ned_Flanders> if u dont mind
<Ned_Flanders> damn it
<Myrtti> why on earth would you have Unity and gnome on a vps?
<Genrawir> I'm leaving to go shopping, but removing unity should simply be a 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'. I should mention that this may remove some stuff you actually wanted, but you can always re-install
<Ned_Flanders> ok thanks
<Ned_Flanders> and why maybe because i want to use the desktop Myrtti
<Myrtti> from a VPS?
<Ned_Flanders> yea
<Ned_Flanders> im changing to xubuntu though as it uses less ram
<Ned_Flanders> unity was taking up so much
<ronalds> Ned-Flanders, you might want to try openbox later
<ronalds> it's super lightweight, doesn't comes with panals or icons, but can be added
<ronalds> openbox+nitrogen+conky+tint2+nice startup script for it
<ronalds> pcmanfm for file managing
<ronalds> takes 4 % of ram without anything
<Ned_Flanders> can it run things like java
<Ned_Flanders> and firefox
<Ned_Flanders> my xbuntu desktop just crashed when i closed the terminal wtf
<Ned_Flanders> now i see a grey screen on my vnc
<Ned_Flanders> im rebooting my vps because i don't know how to get out the grey screen
 * Wizard yawns
<Ned_Flanders> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<Ned_Flanders> when i type startxfce4
<Ned_Flanders> Hello?
<Ned_Flanders> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paparent> Hi ! Anyone has 'xfdesktop' using 100% of a cpu core? :(
<Wizard> Ned_Flanders: ping
<Wizard> paparent: Works fine for me :)
<oid> Do any normal people use Linux or is it just for hardcore computer geeks?
<Wizard> LOL, best question ever :D
<paparent> I've that kept back:
<paparent> The following packages have been kept back: xfdesktop4 (4.10.1-0ubuntu1~ppa0.12.04.1 => 4.10.2-0ubuntu1~ppa0.12.04.1)
<Wizard> oid: It depends. My mom isn't a hadcore geek, but I installed Linux for her.
<Wizard> paparent: apt-get dist-upgrade usually works ;] Remember that PPAs are not supported.
<oid> Wizard: can she use it?
<Wizard> System doesn't matter for her. She's a total n00b. Seems XFCE is much easier than Windows XP or Windows 7 :D
<Wizard> My father also appreciated Xubuntu.
<paparent> Wizard: Yeah, finally get some webpage explaining that... (doing dist-upgrade doesn'T help.. guess the new package isnt ready yet).
<Wizard> In contrast, my colegues at work (professional coders) are totally lost in every single linux server side.
<Wizard> Sad.
<Wizard> oid: Xubuntu is  pretty straightforward if it comes about daily tasks. Real problems start when people think of Linux as "Free Mac OS"..
<Wizard> Or "Free Windows" or actually of anything which Linux isn't, wasn't and never will be.
<scottbomb> testing iso
<Ned_Flanders> wizard are u there?
<Ned_Flanders> ?
<xubuntu832> help
<xubuntu832> just downloaded xbuntu made an image but It wont boot on an old laptop
<xubuntu832> jemand da  anybody here???
<Genrawir> xubuntu832: Where does it fail? I assume you set the BIOS to boot from CD?
<Genrawir> xubuntu832: I also personally prefer to install from a netinst iso, since a liveCD is often a bad idea on old hardware.
<Dantas_> hello, which program do i use to set up my wireless card as an access point?
<koegs> Dantas_: hostapd
<Dantas_> thank you koegs :)
<Wizard> Ned_Flanders: I had to go out.
 * Wizard yawns.
<Sir_Leto> umm, I've completely screweed up audio trying to get bluetooth to work, how do I get everything back to default?
<Sir_Leto> would an apt-get purge and reinstall work?
<Wizard> Yes, if you messed with files in /etc.
<Wizard> Watch out for dependencies.
<Wizard> Alas, reinstalling packages is not the best option.
<Wizard> Guys, is it possible to create NAT by clicking it out from network manager or should I abandon all hope and use iptables magic instead?
<Sir_Leto> fixed
<xubuntu487> ?
<Wizard> Seems it is possible!
<Wizard> It even created DHCP server automatically o_O'
<Wizard> And.. everything without giving any root password. Amazing.
<xubuntu099> Hi Guys
<Ned_Flanders> Wizard
<Ned_Flanders> I installed xubuntu-destkop
<Ned_Flanders> how come I see XFCE
<baizon> Ned_Flanders: xubuntu uses xfce as DE, thats the reason
<Wizard> Because XFCE is Xubuntu's desktop.
<Wizard> Ned_Flanders: Could you write what do you want to achieve?
<Ned_Flanders> ok
<Ned_Flanders> its just when i looked at google pictures of xunbutu desktop
<Ned_Flanders> they were different
<Wizard> Different?
<Ned_Flanders> to how xfce looked
<Ned_Flanders> but if its the same thing then great
<Wizard> Hmm.. How different?
<recon_lap> Ned_Flanders: my xfce does not look like default either , I changed it
<Ned_Flanders> is it possible to change the theme
<SunStar> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<Ned_Flanders> mine doesn't look anything like the screenshots on http://xubuntu.org/
<Wizard> If you changed it..
<Wizard> Mine doesn't look either.
<Ned_Flanders> i havent changed it yet
<recon_lap> Ned_Flanders: have you check the "About" in the menu
<recon_lap> Ned_Flanders: maybe you installed something else by accident
<Ned_Flanders> version 4.8
<Wizard> recon_lap: I'll wait for his screenshot.
<recon_lap> Ned_Flanders: and way it a clean install, or have you change the wm in a ubuntu install
<recon_lap> way/was
<Ned_Flanders> screenshot: http://i47.tinypic.com/2wm270z.png
<Ned_Flanders> i did 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<Ned_Flanders> then deleted unity/gnome
<Wizard> Looks pretty default.
<recon_lap> Ned_Flanders: well that looks like the default xfce screen, the one you saw is probably tweaked by the XUbuntu team on the xubuntu install.
<Ned_Flanders> oh
<Ned_Flanders> well thats ok
<recon_lap> xfce package != xubuntu
<Wizard> Yuck, VM.
<Ned_Flanders> it almost had me thinking xbuntu desktop and xfce were to different things
<Ned_Flanders> became xfce has its own website too
<Ned_Flanders> and it looked different
<SunStar> they are
<Ned_Flanders> *gives up on life*
<SunStar> xubuntu is an OS, xfce is a GUI you can use on pretty much any distro
<SunStar> xubuntu uses xfce by default
<recon_lap> Ned_Flanders: xubuntu uses xfce, ubuntu uses  unity.
<Ned_Flanders> i have xubuntu installed on my ubuntu ostemplate
<SunStar> so now you have xfce and all the default apps that come with xubuntu
<recon_lap> Ned_Flanders: you have xfce installed on ubuntu, it's not quite xubuntu
<Ned_Flanders> so i dont have the true xubuntu desktop?
<Ned_Flanders> i thought i did have xubuntu when i installed 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<SunStar> you have a mashup between ubuntu and xubuntu (it doesnt really matter.)
<recon_lap> Ned_Flanders: you've got the desktop. but there is probably a lot of odd ubuntu stuff under the hood not being used
<SunStar> its basicly the same but you have a mix of the ubuntu default apps and the xubuntu default apps
<SunStar> no big deal
<Ned_Flanders> good to hear
<Ned_Flanders> well i can sleep easy at night now knowing that i have the true xubuntu desktop that all xubuntu's use
<Ned_Flanders> i deleted all the unity jazz
<Ned_Flanders> i guess some guy was wondering the same thing as me http://askubuntu.com/questions/91380/what-is-the-difference-between-ubuntuxfce-and-xubuntu
<Ned_Flanders> im quite happy with xubuntu though its using alot less RAM than unity
<nantou> what is the best way to download ed2k files?
<xubuntu708> magyar van köztetek?
<knome> !hu | xubuntu708
<ubottu> xubuntu708: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<xubuntu708> kösz
#xubuntu 2014-03-03
<pleia2> https://plus.google.com/u/1/107265043789873157543/posts should probably be updated to point to the new home of the packaging guide :)
<most> Hello\
<most> Hello
<netbrain> hey people
<saeth> hello - I have problem using xubuntu with kwin - everything works fine but I have only one workspace now and I have no idea how to set more. Default xubuntu dialog doesn't let me chose more than one.
<counter> hi, every time I print a page via network, the printer icon does not disappear, I can not click on it, there is no reaction
<counter> which process is related to this, I restarted cups, but it does not change ... only a restart helps
<nikolam> this buggy xfce4-mixer in 13.10 64bit is really pissing me off...
<tzhuang> Hey guys, does anyone know why hotkeys might take a long time to work after initial login?
<tzhuang> For example, I have Ctrl-Alt-T mapped to terminal. The mapping doesn't work initially on login, but does about a minute later and thereafter.
<bassie_> Dear community, i have a dell i5. Yesterday I installed xubuntu. It started up great after installation. Then after a restart xubuntu would get stuckon the splash  screen. Now I am not able to start grub/boot menu/tty. Nothing that allows me to have some keyboard input. What i want to do is install a stable ubuntu version. But i cannot select the device to boot from. F2/F12/F8 Shift/Tab/Esc. I have tried it all multiple times. I am n
<cfhowlett> bassie_, what version of ubuntu?
<bassie_> The stable one, 12 something
<bassie_> I think i installed a later  version of xubuntu.
<bassie_> one that has some known bugs apperently
<starrats> wow a lot of in and outs today
<TheSheep> emma: problems with network?
<ovrflw0x> has sound indicator problem been fixed by now?
<krytarik> ovrflw0x: Yep.
<Diff55> Hello, I have a question regarding a problem that occurred while I was attempting to install Xubuntu from a bootable USB flash drive.
<Diff55> I tried to resize a partition that has Windows XP so that I could dual-boot both windows and xubuntu and now I can't mount it and I can't boot up completely from it, either. Is there an easy way to fix it? Or does anyone have anything that could point me in the right direction?
<baizon> Diff55: install windows MBR again
<Diff55> How would I go about doing that?
<baizon> Diff55: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058
<Diff55> thank you, baizon
<sadbox> is xfce 4.11/4.12 going in to 14.04 lts?
<Noskcaj> sadbox, bit's of 4.11
<Noskcaj> When 4.12 get's released, i'll try and backport it to 14.04
<bill_> Hi - just installed beta 1 of xubuntu 14.04 - just wondering why the menu system does not correctly reflect all the programs installed
<bill_> if I open the menu editor I see them all in their categories but I can not get them to appear in the actual menu
<mediawork> hello
<mediawork> I'm having some very erratic behaviour from my xubuntu / xubuntu desktop after installing chinese language + turn on ibus.
<mediawork> first ibus crashes on login - the mouse stopped responding.
<mediawork> after system update - mouse began responding again.
<mediawork> but overall the xubuntu desktop is sluggish when I turn on ibus - it stopped crashing on me eventualy.
<mediawork> just feel like something is not right here --  also the xubuntu 13.10  ibus seems to disable or corrupt my keyboard layout settings. - these used to be quite independent as they really should be!
<jesus_> hola/hi
<xubuntu070> can someone answer a question for me
<knome> xubuntu070, why don't you just ask and find out?
<xubuntu070> how do i get the software center to work?
<knome> can you be a bit more elaborate
<knome> what doesn't work?
<xubuntu070> when i click it it opens a blank window labled "ubuntu software center"
<xubuntu070> hello?
<xubuntu070> hello?
<xubuntu070> can someone help me
#xubuntu 2014-03-04
<slickymaster> !ask | xubuntu768
<ubottu> xubuntu768: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ninja_system> hi
<ninja_system> hi
<gURZUF> HELLO ALL!!!
<xubuntu034> is this the chat room that can be contacted when I'm doing a conversion from Windows to Xubuntu?
<xubuntu034> If I get stuck. :)
<xubuntu034> Anybody around?
<rayq> i'm around xubuntu034, but sporadically.  If you have a problem, just post it in and someone will eventually answer
<rayq> i should check the user list next time lol.
<Unit193> Heh, xu<tab> or turn off the ignore on quits. :P
<rayq> lol...yeah i should enable the quit messages again.  too distracting though!
<xubuntu089> hi
<xubuntu089> there is someone who can help an ignorant italian guy ?
<cfhowlett> !details|xubuntu089,
<ubottu> xubuntu089,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu089> ok
<xubuntu089> well
<xubuntu089> im running the lattest xbunt version available on the official site
<xubuntu089> but with my vaio
<xubuntu089> i cant istall it
<cfhowlett> HOW are you installing.
<cfhowlett> "can't install" tells us NOTHING
<xubuntu020> helloto every one I had a proble since my last udpate I cant acess to my  panel I can acess to my consol with hotkey, how can I relaunch xcfe  tanks for you help
<xubuntu020> I can open window with Alt+ F2
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu020:  in a terminal run   xfce4-panel   and look for errors
<xubuntu020> off course i try the apt-get update and upgrade, i even try to reinstall xcfe 4.10
<Meerkat> Is there a log viewer for Xubuntu 13.10? I'm having some problems and would like to check the logs
<jesus_> hi
<jesus_> I use Xubuntu in my pc
<jesus_> It's cool!
<Meerkat> not even god likes unity?
<Meerkat> i think that settles it
<Unit193> Meerkat: What's wrong with less/grep?  There are a couple graphical programs that do the same thing I'm sure (gnome-log-viewer, klogview), but already not too hard to parse.
<Pici> tail or multitail too
<Meerkat> Unit193, I do find it hard. The log files are so cluttered with info I do not want. Besides, I do not even know which file I should look in.
<Unit193> Pici: multitail really any good?  Looked at it a few times, but I can already tail -f file file2  pretty well.
<Meerkat> i'll try gnome-log-vieer,thanks
<Pici> Unit193: it can merge all of the files into one, and also has the ability to do custom hilighting.
<Meerkat> Neither of those packages exist.
<Meerkat> once 14.04 is out I'm sticking to LTS releases :p
<Unit193> gnome-system-log ksystemlog but still no idea they do what I think they do.
<Unit193> Pici: Hrm, alright.  Thanks.
<Meerkat> gnome-system-log exists, but crashed.:D
<Pici> I don't use it all the time, but when I do, it is helpful.
<zukeprime> Xubuntu 14.04 Beta 1, Terminal.  Tilde key produces a dash.  UTF-8 encoding set.  I've tested in normal terminal and drop-down.  Also tested in stock ubuntu 14.04, doesn't do it.  Can someone else confirm?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|zukeprime,
<ubottu> zukeprime,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<zukeprime> thx, just posted it over there
<jesus_> hi
<zombienerd> Hello, I just loaded 12.04 onto a nettop machine with built in Wifi.  I need to permanently disable the wifi adapter.  Does anyone know a simple way to disable the device (Beyond just disabling wifi by the network indicator)
<holstein> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<holstein> zombienerd: ^
<zombienerd> Thanks!
<zombienerd> Module name would be /dev/wlan0 ?
<holstein> zombienerd: i dont think there is any reason to do so, however
<holstein> zombienerd: no
<holstein> zombienerd: the module name will depend on the hardware, and should be found using the information above
<zombienerd> This is a CCTV system, and there are wifi points available.. I don't want users to be able to enable wifi and be able to surf around the proxy.
<holstein> zombienerd: you can do that with user permissions, blacklisting.. a scredriver/soldering iron ;)
<holstein> screwdriver*
<zombienerd> Thanks again for your help, holstein.  I'll check into the user permissions as well :D
<holstein> zombienerd: here is a scenario on an ubuntu based distro where i did the *exact* opposite
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034373/
<holstein> you can work that backwards to prevernt normal users from joining wifi
<zombienerd> Ok.  Seems simple enough.
<zombienerd> I haven't even created the user account yet, that's next.  I'm still running updates and installing the CCTV software.  I have to reboot now, thanks again for the help.
<xubuntu369> hello
<xubuntu369> i have a question  it seemsthat xubuntu is theonly linux that will work on my computer even ubuntu want work on it onlyxubunto does anyone know how to solve it
<knome> solve what exactly?
<xubuntu369> the reason why only xubuntu wworksbecause i would like to  work with ubuntu
<knome> xubuntu369, please be more elaborate; "only xubuntu works" isn't helping us determine why that is so
<knome> xubuntu369, how much RAM do you have on your PC?
<xubuntu369> 4 gb ram
<xubuntu369> i think it might be  something to do with the drivers
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu369> ?
<knome> xubuntu369, you're still not being very helpful. why do you think it's the drivers? what kind of error message do you get when booting ubuntu?
<xubuntu369> ubuntu  wont go into grafical state only text  i starts booting but after loading  it imediatly goes to  text  and i cant get into grafical
<xubuntu369> and sorry for my english
<xubuntu369> nvm
#xubuntu 2014-03-05
<bill> hi
<Guest15253> why does the xubuntu 14.10 beta still show as 13.10 on boot
<knome> because that part is not updated yet.
<Guest15253> knome, ok thank you
<Guest15253> anyone have issues with the 14.10 beta - seems fine to me
<Unit193> xubuntu-artwork, fix committed long ago.
<Guest15253> it does seems however, if I change my background to a personal picture it reverts on next boot
<fibz_> can some one recommend a wifi adapter that works PNP with 13.10? google is only brining me negativity and non-function
<xubuntu982> Hi. I'm in middle of installing Xubuntu 13.10 and have some questions about the encryption and LVM choices on the Installation Type window. Can anybody here help me?
<fibz_> what is the questions?
<xubuntu982> Thx fibz. I'm a newbie and do things like buying stuff online and online banking so I think I should choose the encryption but don't know if it's a good idea for me (I don't want to bog down my computer or get in over my head).
<holstein> xubuntu982: then dont use encryption
<holstein> xubuntu982: read up on what disk encryption is, and what the benifits are
<holstein> xubuntu982: its more about, if your machine were physically compromised
<xubuntu982> Thx holstein. But why wouldn't I choose encryption?
<holstein> if you are new, i suggest taking the defaults
<holstein> xubuntu982: you stated why
<holstein> xubuntu982: unnecessary overhead, potentially
<xubuntu982> There are  no defaults. I either have to check the enryption box or the LVM box
<xubuntu982> or not check them
<holstein> xubuntu982: is the box checked?
<xubuntu982> No
<holstein> xubuntu982: then, thats a default, friend
<holstein> xubuntu982: otherwise, you'll need to research both scenarios and see what fits your needs best
<holstein> xubuntu982: what do i do? i dont do disk encryption. why? i dont need it for my use case
<xubuntu982> What I've read says the encryption is for the Ubuntu files, not my files. Will I be safe buying stuff online and doing online banking, things like that?
<xubuntu982> without the encryption, that is
<holstein> xubuntu982: you should, as suggested, read about what it does and decide for yourself
<holstein> xubuntu982: diskk encryption, as i said, is more about the machine getting physically compromised
<holstein> xubuntu982: your "safety" online will also be an ongoing situation based on your activity and habits
<holstein> do i do online banking? yes.. do i use disk encyption for that activity? no
<xubuntu982> So it sounds like for an ordinary person like me doing ordinary things I don't need encryption, right?
<holstein> xubuntu982: for *anyone* and *everyone*, they all need to read, and decide for themselves what is needed
<holstein> xubuntu982: do i read anything that makes me suggest disk encryption for you? no.. but, you need to, and our encouraged to make that decision yourself based on facts
<holstein> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<xubuntu205> How do I get youtube to work on xubuntu?
<xubuntu982> Thx ubottu but that's for private directories. The encryption I'm talking about is for the whole Xubuntu 13.10 installation.
<xubuntu205> Does anyone know how to get youtube to work on xubuntu?
<xubuntu205> I could really use some help! Anyone available?
<holstein> xubuntu205: please be patient.. we are volunteers
<holstein> xubuntu205: i just use youtube..
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> xubuntu205: you can also use the chrome browser (not chromium) which my default has the most recent version of flash
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<xubuntu205> Thank you. I have already uninstalled and reinstalled flash. Tried to install chrome, but it is crashing xubuntu.
<holstein> xubuntu205: or, you can opt into html5 youtube http://www.youtube.com/html5
<xubuntu205> brb. I am going to check out the link for restricted formats. ... I did install the restricted package though.
<holstein> xubuntu205: use the link i gave to confirm if you have flash or not
<holstein> xubuntu982: ubottu is a bot
<holstein> xubuntu982: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_encryption http://beta.slashdot.org/story/06/10/20/2250246/why-not-use-full-disk-encryption-on-laptops
<holstein> xubuntu982: i dont use it..
<xubuntu205> Synaptic package manager states that adobe flash is intalled. Visiting http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ I get a popup stating that "No suitable plugins were found."
<holstein> xubuntu205: have you restarted the browser?
<xubuntu205> I have ... sigh. I have also restarted xubuntu.
<holstein> xubuntu205: it literally "just works" for me in chrome
<holstein> xubuntu205: how would you like to proceed? you can tell me how you installed flash and/or chrome and we can troubleshoot
<holstein> xubuntu205: i can assure you, it works
<holstein> xubuntu982: you can read there "data leaks were caused due to stolen/missing laptops".. which is what that level of encryption is intended for.. not your online safety
<xubuntu205> I just re-installed flash through the link after the popup. I will restart the browser and brb.
<xubuntu982> Thanks holstein. Will read it right away.
<holstein> xubuntu205: dont use the link after the popup
<xubuntulbk> I was last on as 205. Am now on as lbk. http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html states that flash 11.2.202 is installed
<xubuntulbk> Youtube still does not play. Just a blank screen.
<holstein> xubuntu982: ok
<holstein> xubuntulbk: ^
<holstein> xubuntulbk: use this http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> xubuntulbk: if you want the latest, you'll need chrome, as stated
<holstein> xubuntulbk: adobe only gives that version to chrome.. not to desktop linux.. as stated there
<holstein> xubuntulbk: or, you can try html5
<xubuntulbk> No popups either way.
<xubuntulbk> Ok. How do I get Chrome to work.
<holstein> xubuntulbk: you will elaborate
<holstein> xubuntulbk: ill tell you i just install and use it
<xubuntulbk> lol. sorry. http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ just brings up the page. No pop up saying it is or is not installed.
<holstein> xubuntulbk: correct.. you have it installed, correct? you stated a version before..
<xubuntulbk> I installed Chrome by going to Google & selecting to install Chrome 32-bit for deb
<holstein> xubuntulbk: ok.. remove it, and start over
<holstein> go to https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ and re-download the .deb for 32bit, if that is appropriate
<holstein> then, click on the deb, and see if it automatically installs properly... and elaborate about what is "crashing"
<xubuntulbk> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/ also states version 11.2.202.341 is up to date. It looks like it is installed. ???
<holstein> xubuntulbk: that is *not* the most current version
<holstein> xubuntulbk: please scroll down the page and read what adobe provides
<holstein> xubuntulbk: linux gets 11.2.. chrome gets 12.0
<holstein> xubuntulbk: if you think the issue you are having is that the version of flash is too old for youtube, try the chrome version
<xubuntulbk> When I select Google Chrome, I get a message that something has crashed. I can click on the message, but it repeats until I restart.
<holstein> xubuntulbk: when you "select" it? where? in what way?
<xubuntulbk> Selecting Chrome.
<holstein> xubuntulbk: select the .deb to install? or the icon after installation?
<cubed_root> anyone know if this bug is present in the latest 13.10?  http://tinyurl.com/lesmp59
<cubed_root> this is the article:  Critical crypto bug leaves Linux, hundreds of apps open to eavesdropping
<xubuntu982> holstein, I've decided to pass on the encrypting my whole system, but now I'm at the end and there's a box askig me if I want to encrypt my home folder.  It's the same principle as the full encryption, right? The notion of it will protect your home folder if your computer is stolen, right?
<holstein> xubuntu982: i dont do either.. you should try them and see.. or read about what you need
<xubuntu427> was 205, then lbk.
<xubuntu982> But it's the same principle (the encryption, that is) right?
<holstein> xubuntu982: encryption is quite similar to encryption.. if not identical. yes
<xubuntu427> Hi holstein. I just locked up last time I tried running chrome. Since the restart I download chrome again. It downloaded google chrome stable 33.0.1750.146-1
<holstein> xubuntu982: it?
<holstein> xubuntu427: it?
<xubuntu427> On double clicking the download, it opens ubuntu software center. It showed installed and I reinstalled it.
<xubuntu427> I am the one trying to get youtube to function
<holstein> xubuntu427: youtube is what it is.. you are trying to view the content as youtube dictates you must
<holstein> xubuntu427: is chrome installed?
<fibz_> you will also want the icedtea browser plugin
<xubuntu982> holstein, looks like you're saving the world here. I'm done. Thank you so much for all your help!!!
<xubuntu427> Software center says so. It does not run though.
<holstein> xubuntu982: cheers!.. enjoy
<xubuntu982> thanks!
<holstein> xubuntu427: what is the error?
<xubuntu427> Sorry xubuntu982.
<fibz_> dont forget the iceadtea web browser java plugin
<xubuntu427> I can try that fibz.
<cubed_root> anyone know if xubuntu uses GnuTLS?
<cubed_root> i'm wondering about that tls bug reported in ars technica recently -- more curious than concerened
<Guest2314> anyone know if xubuntu uses GnuTLS - i'm wondering about that tls bug reported in ars technica recently -- more curious than concerened
<cubed_root> (sorry - repeating myself now...)
<holstein> !info gnutls-bin
<ubottu> gnutls-bin (source: gnutls26 (2.12.23-1ubuntu4.1)): GNU TLS library - commandline utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+really2.12.23-1ubuntu4.1 (saucy), package size 178 kB, installed size 691 kB
<cubed_root> thanks holstein
<fibz_> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-678-1/
<cubed_root> thanks fibz_
<webus> hi to all! i can't upgrade my xubuntu 13.04 to 13.10. system show to me dialog box to upgrade my system, i'm choose upgrade. enter password and nothing happening. how can i upgrade it ?
<holstein> webus: you can always just fresh install.. at this point, i would just wait til 14.04
<holstein> webus: there is no good reason to run one version behind.. the current versions get the most attention
<webus> holstein> why you wait 14.04 ? today i have no updates to my software, because 13.04 is legacy...
<holstein> webus: sure.. but, 14.04 is released in april.. 13.10 will be legacy in less than 6 months
<holstein> webus: if i were you, i would get on 14.04, the LTS (long term support) and it will be able to be used for 3 years or more
<webus> holstein> fresh install is good choice, but i have soo many settings and 3rd part software on the system....
<holstein> webus: otherwise http://www.unixmen.com/upgrade-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/ looks like how i would do it
<holstein> webus: the 3rd party software can break
<webus> holstein> yeah. and i afraid it :)
<holstein> webus: you can deide with the data at hand.. a fresh install is quick, and you need to have all that data backed up anyways
<holstein> webus: dont be afraid.. be prepared
<webus> holstein> may be using LVM on fresh install is good choice or not ?
<holstein> webus: "good" is a matter of opinion and use case. if you want what LVM provides, you should use it.. if not, dont
<webus> holstein> i want more flexible partition.. to change size on the fly.
<holstein> webus: why?
<holstein> webus: in that case, you need to have good backups
<webus> because i'm software developer and have many 3rd packages on my system. for example if my /home is full i want to resize it
<holstein> webus: if LVM facilitates that flexibility, use it
<holstein> i just use gparted, after having proper backups in place
<webus> holstein> thanks for your help! i think about it
<helppls> I'm trying to install Ubuntu / xUbuntu on a 10 year old pc with 1.5gb ram, however it always freezes ~ 30 seconds after the reboot, what am I doing wrong? Tried usb installation, live cd installation, and wubi
<AussieDownUnder> Trying to install Brother HL-3150CDN drivers (cups or LDR) in xubuntu 14.04, ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ is required to be installed but neither will install, lib32stdc++ at least shows messages which tells me it's because I'm using an unstable xubuntu release. I really wish the driver was just in the printers driver list already, it lists so many other drivers & just misses mine.
<xubuntu238> hello anybody have any experience with vmware-tools? Having trouble getting it running
<fibz_> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/us/us/en/dlf/download_top.html?reg=us&c=us&lang=en&prod=hl4150cdn_all | http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/evaluation.html   AussieDownUnder
<AussieDownUnder> fibz, thanks for trying, been on those sites & got the .deb for my drivers, plus my model is HL-3150CDN not HL-4150CDN.
<AussieDownUnder> Is there a lib32stdc++ pre-release in a ppa somewhere for xubuntu 14.04?
<fibz_> i would add the PPAs for saucy
<fibz_> you would get better 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<AussieDownUnder> fibz, would it not automatically find it in a backport or something?
<fibz_> i had to do that to get boot-repair to install on 14.04
<AussieDownUnder> Really? I might have a look if I can add it from my mirror provider
<AussieDownUnder> I don't want to use my internet monthly allowance cause it does burn up when I'm forever downloading stuff on all of the debian distros when I don't get it through my providers mirror
<fibz_> your ISP has a debian mirror?
<AussieDownUnder> fibz, pretty sure, you know how you set the software source download mirrors in aptitude or ubuntu centre? Can't remember if Debian actually has that but I know Ubuntu & Xubuntu do. I can also download iso's of distros there. They don't have edubuntu or ubuntu studio though which sucks but I'm guessing I can still set software sources for them from within the os.
<AussieDownUnder> How do I create a directory/folder within a directory in a terminal?
<fibz_> mkdir
<Unit193> Though if you want foo/bar/ and foo doesn't exist, use mkdir -p foo/bar
<AussieDownUnder> okay cheers, I'll let you know when I stuff it up
<AussieDownUnder> Whoa massive deja vu
<AussieDownUnder> About mkdir
<fibz_> it's a pretty universal command
<fibz_> you may have used it before
<AussieDownUnder> Not working yet
<AussieDownUnder> trying to add a directory in var/spool
<fibz_> use sudo os su
<fibz_> *use sudo or su
<AussieDownUnder> Yeah  tried that
<AussieDownUnder> Give me a sec to work out what I stuffed up
<AussieDownUnder> And I just realised the drivers I was trying to install were for the wrong printer for crying out loud
<AussieDownUnder> HL-3150CDW when I need HL-3150CDN
<AussieDownUnder> One letter out
<AussieDownUnder> Should I really be installing both LPR & CUPS drivers for a printer or just only one of either?
<AussieDownUnder> Oh my god I just printed something from my HL-3150CDN
<AussieDownUnder> Amen to jesus
<fibz_> brother is linux's best friend
<fibz_> thats too bad it was such an ordeal
<AussieDownUnder> Yeah I know, I wonder why my model isn't already listed in with the rest that come in the xubuntu printer drivers. Is there a way to update that list?
<fibz_> between the mailing list, launchpad and freenode, that should be possible
<fibz_> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev | https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel | #xubuntu-devel
<elfy> not really anything to do with us
<fibz_> what team would that be?
<elfy> not at all sure - you could put it on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<elfy> I'd guess that the list you see from Printers is something to do with cups though
<mapps> hi - anyone here use portsentry? having trouble making it detect nmap port scans
<Cael> are certain older CPUs unsupported in 13.10? i was moving my old Dell Inspirion 1300 off Windows XP (w/ the april doomsday of xp looming.) and i get frequent crashes/segment faults/Kernel Panics under 13.10
<cfhowlett> Cael, entirely possible.  try lubuntu.
<Cael> (which uses a Pentium M) and allright
<TheSheep> cfhowlett: trying lubuntu won't help, as it uses the same kernel
<TheSheep> Cael: ubuntu (and all derivatives) stopped supporting some very old cpus, but the effect of that is that it won't even boot on them
<cfhowlett> Cael, ^^^ this.  consider grabbing 14.04 - it will be Long Term Support
<TheSheep> Cael: random kernel panics may be an indication of hardware problems, or you might need to pass some additional boot parameters to kernel
<TheSheep> !boot | Cael
<ubottu> Cael: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cfhowlett> beta is available now
<cfhowlett> TheSheep, thanks for pointing that out.
<Cael> figured that. not sure how far back i'd haveto go or what options are needed to get the kernel panics to stop.
<Cael> well the boot floppy is useless to me the inspirion 1300 has no floppy drive.
<TheSheep> Cael: boot floppy?
<TheSheep> Cael: I meant the boot options that you configure in grub
<Cael> ahh it also mentions a bootfloppy.) but  looking thru the options now
<TheSheep> Cael: it will probably require some experimenting
<TheSheep> Cael: also be sure to run the memory check
<Cael> allright but strangely under xp i haven any instability  so im not super sure its the ram but doesnt hurt to check,
<peyam> Hi
<Tryacker> hi
<peyam> Sometimes when I start xubuntu. it freezes just before the login form
<peyam> I then shut it off using the power button
<Tryacker> i'm just a noob looking for some help like you ^^ sorry
<peyam> what is ur issue?
<Tryacker> my xubuntu ethernet connexion is down
<peyam> is it a laptop?
<Tryacker> (excuse my french english)
<Tryacker> yes it's a laptop (2006) T_T
<Tryacker> wifi is working
<Tryacker> actually, when i put a ethernet cable, the laptop see it and connexion icon show tow rotating arrows
<peyam> seems line a /etc/network problem
<Tryacker> but he can not connect
<peyam> is the cable in good condition before we go any further
<peyam> ?
<Tryacker> yes, i try with a friend's laptop
<Tryacker> tried
<Tryacker> sorry ^^
<Tryacker> it was workin
<peyam> okej
<peyam> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<peyam> what do you see. paste in ubuntu.pastebin
<Tryacker> you have to know, also, if i tried a ethernet connexion from an other network, an other box, sometime it's working, for a few time... it's really strange ^^
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Tryacker> ok
<Tryacker> i'll do it
<peyam> waiting
<Tryacker> should i plug the cable before ?
<peyam> you can do it if you want. doesn't harm
<Tryacker> ok so it's just opening a new window, "gedit" with three little lines of text
<peyam> yes
<peyam> copy and past in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<peyam> ans send the link to me
<Tryacker> done !
<peyam> then send it here
<Tryacker> I do not understand the functioning of paste ubuntu. I pasted the text and click "paste" and i just saw my text and a button "download as text".
<Tryacker> oh ! the ling
<Tryacker> link**
<Tryacker> sorry
<peyam> -.-
<Tryacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038259/
<Tryacker> i'm so noob ^^
<peyam> change it to this and reboot and try again
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038288/
<Tryacker> ok i'll do it
<Tryacker> i'll come back to tell you if it work
<peyam> dont forget to disconnect from wireless first
<Tryacker> ok
<Tryacker> there is no "#' in you text, is it okay (just asking)
<peyam> it's just a comment. it dont do any function
<Tryacker> @peyam >sorry i sorry I could not find the channel
<sv503> español?
<sv503> alguien?
<slickymasterWork> !es | sv503
<ubottu> sv503: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jwash> hi everyone, i'm making a live cd of my installation, i'm chrooted into it, i'm having a fstab error, has anyone dealt with this before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039505/
<jwash> could it be a problem with me using xubuntu
<xubuntu826> hy y have a problem with my pc
<xubuntu826> and y have nedd helpp
<xubuntu826> hy
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu826
<ubottu> xubuntu826: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu826> How do I go wireless in xubuntu?
<xubuntu826> if you could tell me what I need to do so that we can head out wirlesul
<GridCube> xubuntu826, wireless should work by default
<GridCube> no need of extra configuration
<xubuntu826> not activated and do not know how to activate
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys anyone tried xubuntu with LTSP?
<jwash> xubuntu826, your wireless card likely requires proprietary non-free drivers
<xubuntu826> and where they take?
<jwash> you're online, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+non-free+drivers
<jwash> i'm new to ubuntu, i don't use wireless
<jwash> but if your card isn't active at the start, that seems pretty likely
<xubuntu902> hi all
<adrenaline_> That was quick
<knoips> hi at all, i am just testing xubuntu live on usb 12.4, my question is: will xubuntu save configurations i make at a live session?
<knoips> if not, is there a chance to do so? just tried many distributions the last days to check out which one runs best on my old netbook, xubuntu is, now i want to set up a usb-live distro, which will have a folder on it, with educational ebooks on it, and a text/wiki editor to work with those pdfs. is there any chance to do so with xubuntu as a live distro?
<krytarik> !usb | knoips
<ubottu> knoips: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<knoips> i will check it, thx
<knoips> just read it, but maybe didnt understand it. i have make a usb-xubuntu 12.4 disto with unetbootin, just using the xubuntu right now. may the configurations i do will be saved for the next start up?
<knoips> the wiki file sounds like that
<knoips> sorry english is not my native lang
<krytarik> knoips: Only if you chose the persistency option on creating the Live USB.
<knoips> ok, as i remember, unetbootin wasnt asking for a persistent mode... but thanks so far
<Gamoder> Hi everyone, what is the xubuntu (13.04) program most likely to succesfully manage to connect an MTP device (Galaxy Nexus)
<bekks> Gamoder: 13.04 is EOL for more than a month now.
<Gamoder> Oh, thought it was 18 Months support, but they seem to have changed that
<bekks> With 13.04 starting, non-LTS releases have 9 months support only.
<Gamoder> yeah, I have just read that
<maps|wrk> hi folks
<maps|wrk> i installed fail2ban to block these pesky people trying to ssh in ...and it seems to work but then it also ignored someone earlier..tried 6x in 16 seconds?
<xubuntu959> hi so i was installing fglrx for my drivers, i have amd radeon x1200 which is not supported by linux, and after installing fglrx i reeboted system and i got black screen and just nothing happens. what should i do?
<krytarik> xubuntu959: That's because it's exactly the other way around. :P
<xubuntu959> i dont get it?
<krytarik> xubuntu959: It's the proprietary AMD/ATI that doesn't support your graphics device anymore.
<krytarik> *driver
<xubuntu959> so what should i do? i tried sudo apt=get rm fglrx
<xubuntu959> and nothing happens
<xubuntu959> in recovery mode ofc
<krytarik> xubuntu959: I assume you tried that with the right syntax?
<xubuntu959> sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<krytarik> Ok.
<xubuntu959> i dont think my terminal in recovery works properly
<xubuntu959> it cant connect to internet, cd, ls.. nothing
<elfy> mount -o rw,remount /
<elfy> do that in the recovery session first then you should be ok to remove things
<elfy> also you'll probably need to start networking from the menu
<xubuntu959> so i just tried it and it wont still works
<xubuntu959> i got to the recovery mode and then in network and this shows up
<xubuntu959> network -manager start/running process 878
<xubuntu959> and just stares and nothing can be done
<xubuntu959> so i ctrl+alt+delete it and then got in root sheel
<xubuntu959> but after a few seconds system just reboots itself like its not mine
<basketball> when i press caps lock on my laptop how do i get the caps light lock to show up on usb keybopard and vice versa
<Unit193> !crosspost | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<kzetts> Hi
<kzetts> Im trying to boot the 14.04 beta and it says casper/vmlinuz not found. I verified md5 on the iso and its fine, and burnt a 2nd disk and no effect.
<kzetts> Any idea whats going on? Is the beta isa just borked
<kzetts> iso*
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support issues please kzetts
<kzetts> this si for xubuntu though
<kzetts> that channel will still be applicable?
<bazhang> yep
#xubuntu 2014-03-06
<miseria> "secreto de inmortalidad: parar el movimiento de la tierra, viviriamos un eterno amanecer y nunca envejecer" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<RighteousAura> I get random lines that pop up randomly on the left side of windows. Here's a picture of the issue happening on Catfish: http://i.imgur.com/oJUbBLv.png . Is there any way to fix this?
<fibz_> looks like corruption
<RighteousAura> of? Happens even on a fresh install
<fibz_> it's a left border image that needs to be replaced, it has become corrupted. verify the MD5 of your install disk
<longbonglungfish> hello all. i was wondering about some bugs i have under xubuntu 13.10, in two search tools; catfish, and gnome-search-tool. i've only been using this lovely distro for a couple of months now, but ever since my fresh install, catfish and gnome-search-tool seem to suffer from some serious bugs. namely; when using the context menu to access search results, the 'open' and 'show in file manager' (or in gnome-search-too
<longbonglungfish> l 'open containing folder') actions are unpredictable. they can open the correct item or location, but more often than not, open a different item or location from the list. also, the two actions can get mixed up, resulting in 'open' taking me to a location in thunar, and 'show in file manager' (or 'open containing folder') actually opening the file itself. this makes using both search applications kind of dangerou
<longbonglungfish> s. these issues are less prevalent in gnome-search-tool than catfish, but still occur from time to time. i'd like to know what could be causing these issues, whether they are commonplace, and how they can be remedied. bushels of thanks in advance.
<fibz_> havent had that myself
<longbonglungfish> shoot. i have no idea how to fix this and it makes keeping my files tidy quite a chore.
<fibz_> i would post to the forum
<fibz_> you would get better results i believe
<Unit193> I'd say run it from the terminal (with debug or verbose output) and see if that gives you anything of interest.
<Unit193> I use neither program, so I can't say if that'd happen to me or not.
<fibz_> i've only used catfish
<longbonglungfish> trying that now
<longbonglungfish> terminal output for catfish when trying to 'show in file manager' a folder that definitely exists, results in: DEBUG:catfish_search: on_menu_filemanager_activate() 'Opening file manager for 0 path(s)' Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/share/catfish/catfish/CatfishWindow.py", line 959, in cell_data_func_filesize    def cell_data_func_filesize(self, column, cell_renderer, KeyboardInterrupt
<Unit193> Trusty has 1.0.0, could try that newer version of catfish.
<Unit193> 1.0.1
<longbonglungfish> terminal output when attempting to open an html file that rests within the previously selected folder (which wouldn't display), spits out: DEBUG:catfish_search: open_file() 'Opening /media/arkstarta/AllOneTB/binary/BCkuy/frusy/BassmastaArchive/Bassmasta.net/www.bassmasta.net/s/screaming_trees' (those are actual folders btw, just an archive of a bass tab site)
<longbonglungfish> well, looks like i'm stuck. gonna try out the newer version. thanks anyways guys.
<clintsbaker> New to Xbuntu. Cannot find checkbox to allow others to view or control my desktop. Was able to find it in Mint. Want to connect Hipporemote. Thank you
<sunny_> hello
<sunny_> I have a old laptop with Pentium M processor. It is running Xubuntu 12.04 at the moment and I wish to upgrade it to 13.10. The CPU of my laptop does not support PAE. I was wondering if I can modify the installation ISO to add PAE support? Can I change the existing kernel to the one which is of non-PAE type!?
<sunny_> Old Laptop with pentium M processor is running Xubuntu 12.04
<sunny_> I am a noob at this.. someone please help. Thank You
<koegs> why dont you jus dist-upgrade?
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<sunny_> i need a clean install
<sunny_> I don't have a fast net connection
<sunny_> so it will take lot of time..
<naomi_> how to install xubuntu 13.10 on android tablet pc
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<cfhowlett> naomi_, see the arm page.
<naomi_> how to install xubuntu on android 4.1 tablet pc
<x_> Does xubuntu come with Amazon cloud access? I heard that Ubuntu comes installed with some Amazon utilities.
<ribe> ciao scusate è questo il canale di supporto per xubuntu?
<knome> !it | ribe
<ubottu> ribe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu301> ciaoraga questo canale è per il supporto a Xubuntu?
<knome> xubuntu301, please join #ubuntu-it for italian support
<knome> xubuntu301, or ask in english on this channel
<xubuntu301> ok thanks. by
<xubuntu301> ciao a tutti
<Guest86579> Can anyone help me install a program?
<xubuntu283> Hey, can anyone please help me install a program http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html   I really need this for my mouse, also is there any way for it to come up in startup?
<xubuntu472> When installing Xubuntu 13,10 from my LinuxLive USB-stick on a Dell optiplex GX520, the keyboard, mouse and internet connection is disabled. Xubuntu starts up, but I cannot do anything. Also not possible to run the diagnostic in GRUB, same problem, all input devises disabled. I have tried to change to english keyboard in the installation, but no change. Otherwise the LinuxLive USB-stick works very well! Greatfull for some help.
<xubuntu472>  I noticed that the boot map on my USB-stick contains many more files, config etc, then the boot map on my hard disk. Maybe by copying the USB config files to the hard disk will sort the problem? My computer has only 1Gb ram.
<knoips> hello, may someone tell me, how i can manage the transparency of my panels (xubuntu 12.04)
<baizon> knoips: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284104/xubuntu-transparent-buttons-in-the-panel
<knoips> thx
<knoips> ah works fine, i was just using another language setup, so i did not find the "compositor" for the panels main menu >> Settings >> Window Manager Tweaks >> tab "Compositor" ; works fine thanks
<schproodle> re testing trusty: install cd option upgrade to *whatever* compared to using upgrade options in running system
<xubuntu472> Please tell me if anyone is working on my problem to install from LinuxLive-stick.
<xubuntu751> hi
<Noskcaj> hello xubuntu751
<Noskcaj> xubuntu472, did you file a bug?
<xubuntu472> No I have not filed a bug. I don't know how to do that.
<xubuntu472> Noskcaj,  have to go now. Please file a bug for me. Thanks.
<xubuntu472> quit
<xubuntu167> Found a "typo" bug in a .desktop file that was installed with xubuntu 12.10.  How do I report it?
<Unit193> Is it still there in the latest release?  If so, report a bug against the package.
<xubuntu167> I don't know, but I can't find any reports of the problems I had
<xubuntu167> When I click on an html file with blank spaces in the name , firefox open mulitple tabs with each word as a URL
<xubuntu167> The problem was cause by an unquoted %s in the desktop file
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I tried to install epiphany 3.10 on xubuntu
<peyam> not working
<peyam> not the PPA either. any body know an other way?
<brauleinchen> is there any gui to search files in a directory that contains several directories recursively?
<brauleinchen> catfish apparently doesnt d the thing
<xubuntu552> salut/hi
<seronis> if i want to delete every instance of thumbs.db located in any subdirectory of a specific path, how would i do that with one command?
<well_laid_lawn> seronis:  find /path -name thumbs.db -exec rm -rf {} \;
<seronis> thank you well_laid_lawn ,  also just found out you can use  -delete as the final argument instead of exec
<well_laid_lawn> sure ;)
<seronis> but what you wrote looks useful for another task i need.   i know  rm -rf  means recursive/noConfirm,  how does the brackets and backslash work there ?
<seronis> err.. means 'delete' recursively without confirmation
<well_laid_lawn> the brackets are for what find finds and the semi-colon is escaped so the shell won't use it
<seronis> thank you again.
<seronis> yup got my 2nd task done too..  re timestamped every file matching a specific name mask
<Arpad2> suddenly no sound coming out of xubuntu 13.10
#xubuntu 2014-03-07
<cubed_root> well_laid_lawn +1
<cubed_root> i learned something today
<rayq> when resizing panels in Xubuntu, is there a way to configure the length in terms of pixels instead of percentage of screen space?
<rayq> I find you don't get enough fine control when trying to fit a horizontal top bar panel to a vertical/deskbar panel
<GridCube> i don't think there is rayq
<GridCube> you might have to do the maths
<budo_> hello
<xubuntu662> I've been trying to install Xubuntu on my toshiba laptop satelite once I hit install from the grub nothing happens after a few wirrs from the dvd
<budo_> I installed xbuntu and it reads broadcom BCM4312 is installed correctly, but my wireless isnt working. Anyone know what the issue is?
<GridCube> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<GridCube> budo_, ^
<GridCube> xubuntu662, check that the iso is properly burn into the dvd, you can always use unetbootin to make a booteable usb
<xubuntu662> where do I get unetbootin?
<cfhowlett> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GridCube> xubuntu662, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<budo_> ok. I followed the instructions. blueman-applet crash
<budo_> once I 'mobprobe w1'
<budo_> brb. gonna try to restart
<GridCube> budo_, you might want to ask at #bcm-users
<budo_> it keeps reading broadcom driver is installed and currently in use, when it isnt
<budo_> broadcom sta wireless driver  for Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<netbrain> hey
<netbrain> i need a good mail client like geary
<netbrain> cause main is acting rare
<netbrain> who can help me with that
<bazhang> apt-cache search email may provide some results
<knoips> hi, may someone tell me, how i config lightdm to autolog? i am the only one on the pc, so there is no need to set a login desktop
<knoips> or maybe to take lightdm complete out of my system? btw i am using xubuntu 12.04 since 2 days and have no experience to linux at all
<TheSheep> knoips: http://paste.openstack.org/show/72854/
<knoips> thx
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autologin
<knoips> thx
<nikolam> I almost can't stand this s* anymore. Now Software updater itself reported crashing. Who's doing publishing Ubuntu and Xubuntu updates and not testing them?
<nikolam> and now imageshack wants me to pay to upload photos..
<cfhowlett> nikolam, imageshack has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<nikolam> sorry cfhowlett I know, i slipped on it, that's all
<cfhowlett> nikolam, understood.  details on your error would help.  might even want to switch to #ubuntu to get more eyes on
<nikolam> I think he posed them automatically, wanted to post an screenshot.. Yeah, #ubuntu., but there were some xubuntu updates I think, so i was here.
<nikolam> https://mega.co.nz/#!WkASURgD!g7HFjofjGadX4-o1bE1UDUkLNPbPHjhpTtXsNJT2RM4
<AussieDownUnder> My sound settings crashed when I tried to open it & now I can't set individual programs settings for minecraft or web browser. Anyone know a terminal command for refreshing/reloading the system sounds/blah blah blah
<dlowings> Anyone up for some troubleshooting ?
<dlowings> Was trying to fix a "low graphics mode" issue during boot ..
<dlowings> Added a new graphics card , that I'm not using as my primary display but it seems to be crashing my x
<dlowings> And I can't get x to load
<dlowings> On the original on board card..
<dlowings> Using 12.04.4 LTS
<mattxu> is there a good guide to follow to create a raid1 setup and move a xubuntu installation to it?
<GridCube> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<melt7777> I have a live-usb with a persistence partition. I would prefer to push all of the changes to the live iso (live iso customization) is there a proper tutorial for something like this? and do the same tuts for ubuntu work for xubuntu?
<xubuntu473> Just wanted to send a thanks the bumb ABI fixed huge issue on a new i686 install
<Noskcaj> melt7777, Tutorials for ubuntu should work for xubuntu
<melt7777> ok thx
<Unit193> Some things may differ, but mainly UI stuff as the core is the same.
<melt7777> ok i'm going to try using it with ubuntu customization kit and/or manual chroot livecd customization tut
<Unit193> What changes?
<melt7777> updates, drivers, and tools
<melt7777> web server with some stuff in there, some cron jobs, etc.
<melt7777> quit
<Unit193> Nice.
<melt7777> yea it turned out great when i did it regular but i ended up with a huge persist partition which i would now like to try incorporating in
<melt7777> now that i know the concept worked out
<melt7777> shame i have to go out drinking with my woman on friday night.
<melt7777> quit
<Unit193> /quit
<melt7777> sorry, lol, too many windows
<melt7777> yea no i was trying to exit ftp on my vm
<Unit193> Hah, nice.  I just use Ctrl+d
<melt7777> it's not letting me mount -o loop file.iso mnt
<melt7777> mount says i must specify fs type
<melt7777> tried ext2,3,4
<Unit193> modprobe loop
<melt7777> same
<melt7777> o well, gg for now...thx
<Unit193> I've done it many times, sudo mount -o loop file,iso mnt/
<xubuntu967> Hi!
#xubuntu 2014-03-08
<jakesyl> Hey guys, I have a question about xubuntu, so when i set it up from a usb how do i make it install to my hdd instead of flash drive
<jakesyl> hello?
<fibz_> during the install it will ask where and how you want to setup ubuntu
<GridCube> jakesyl, as fibz_ said, when installing, choose to select where to install yourself, there you can choose whatever disk or partition you want
<jakesyl> okay, i'll try this once i finish downloading ubuntu
<jakesyl> 'i was using xubuntu before
<fibz_> for future refrence, you dont have to download a whole new ISO, you can convert your *buntu into any version of *buntu from software center or from terminal
<fibz_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<basketball> how do i play a blueray dvd
<PhoenixSTF> hello guys, does xubuntu have a kyosk mode or user lockdown, trying to setup one in a LTSP environment.
<holstein> PhoenixSTF: i read that it did.. i personally havent found a workable environment for that since gnome2
<holstein> PhoenixSTF: im sure its something im just not doing properly..
<PhoenixSTF> holstein, I heard about pessulus but I do not knwo if it will work on xfce
<fibz_> cant you just create a limited account,  remove the panels, remove keyboard shortcuts and use a whitelist for URLs?
<PhoenixSTF> urls are not the issue
<fibz_> what are we trying to lock down?
<PhoenixSTF> the issue is several groups and not all can open alll the programs
<PhoenixSTF> ie, software center, programming IDE, math programs, etc
<PhoenixSTF> so you can have students
<PhoenixSTF> and teachers
<PhoenixSTF> and investigators
<PhoenixSTF> and just normal working personnel
<holstein> i ended up trying readonly file systems
<fibz_> something like this?  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/36845/the-beginners-guide-to-managing-users-and-groups-in-linux/
<holstein> its not like pessulus was though
<PhoenixSTF> well it is something
<holstein> i mean, you can do it.. its alll open
<cfhowlett> kiosk mode?
<PhoenixSTF> pessulus was only for gnome, and sure you can do it, or even fabricate a program to fill your needs
<PhoenixSTF> I wonder if greek schools have something
<fibz_> i say bundle app permissions to individual groups and create a custom menu file for each user type (student, teacher, investigator)
<PhoenixSTF> greek schools have nanny
<PhoenixSTF> anyway it is for a LTSP setup, I will figure something out
<PhoenixSTF> thanks guys
<FuuqUmiist> what is the min requirements for Xubuntu, a P4?
<fibz_> a Pentium Pro with at least 256RAM (the more RAM, the better)
<fibz_> you can get away with less RAM but i wouldnt recommend it
<FuuqUmiist> can you use it for daily usage with that low of a cpu?
<FuuqUmiist> or is it just installing for the sake of installing it
<fibz_> sure if it's daily use is something simple
<fibz_> but a P4 would of coarse be preferable
<fibz_> over a P1
<FuuqUmiist> is it true that Firefox need a min P4 now-a-days?
<fibz_> i have it running on a P3 and a Duron right now
<fibz_> 900mhz
<FuuqUmiist> oh
<Unit193> I'd not go less than 1G of ram, personally.
<fibz_> ^
<fibz_> duron is running fine with 640MB, but flash and javascript bog it down pretty good
<FuuqUmiist> it says P4 for windows
<FuuqUmiist> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/27.0.1/system-requirements/
<FuuqUmiist> but nothing for linux, why is that?
<Unit193> I'd not do FF on 256, I'd use a smaller browser (personally like xombrero.)
<lokote_jones> Does anyone have first hand knowledge of whether or not Xubuntu will work well with an AMD A10 APU in crossfire mode?
<GridCube> lokote_jones, thats a rather specific question and i very much doubt anyone would
<GridCube> lokote_jones, I would try to test a live session on it
<lokote_jones> GridCube: Sorry. I was just planning on upgrading to a new PC and have my eyes on the AMD APU as a potential kit; but no access to the hardware locally. Thank you though. I might try a web forum or reddit. I'm just worried about the driver compatability since it isn't "Nividdya"
<GridCube> lokote_jones, maybe this will guide you to some relevant information http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYxNjM
<lokote_jones> GridCube: Thank you.
<saurabhGupta> how should i check and install wifi driver?
<holstein> saurabhGupta: depends on many things
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Unit193> Using the Additional Drivers tool in the Settings Manager if you have a LAN connection, or checking the chipset and looking up (or saying here) what you have.
<Unit193> lspci, that is, to look up the device.
<saurabhGupta> Unit193, I have LAN connection. Running lspci gave me Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) wifi card.
<saurabhGupta> Unit193, Additional Drivers not showing anything.
<Unit193> Really?  That makes me sad now.
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> there is a lp-phy one
<holstein> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ubottu> Package firmware-b43-lpphy-installer does not exist in saucy
<holstein> well, thats what i think it was called, at least.. you can search a package manager for "lp-phy" and see what is available
<orp> hi
<orp> any one can help me with my 3D acceleration ? please
<holstein> orp: it'll be driver related likely.. are you using any proprietary optional drivers if available? if not, try them
<orp> yes
<holstein> orp: did you try the open driver as well?
<orp> yes
<orp> it don't work
<holstein> i would confirm you are loading the module you think you are and elaborate about how you are determining its "not working"
<orp> this one is working
<holstein> orp: ?
<holstein> orp: so, whats the issue?
<orp> but the resulotion don't have all options
<orp>  GeForce 8200M G/integrated/SSE2
<holstein> orp: it may not.. i use a custom xorg.conf on an nvidia card i have
<orp> ok
<holstein> you can also try arandr
<orp> no
<orp> but the one on xfce should work ?
<holstein> orp: you should try arandr, and consider a custom xorg.conf
<orp> ok
<orp> how can i get info to do that ?
<holstein> i used knoppix live, configured, and grabbed the xorg.conf from there
<holstein> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<xubuntu775> good day.  I have an AMD 64 3800+ PC. this is a CPU that was releaced in 2006.  Should i run the 64bit or 32bit XUBUNTU 12.0.4 LTS os?  A while back, 32bit was always recomended as more compatable.  is that still true?
<orp> ok
<orp> my laptop is this one
<orp> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/CR700.html#?div=Specification
<orp> is really a pain to config
<orp> i start with nomodset
<holstein> orp: it can be challenging, for sure
<orp> yes
<holstein> xubuntu775: how much ram?
<orp> I wil do it
<orp> 4Gb
<orp> I am runing 64bit
<orp> and the driver is nvidia-319
<holstein> orp: ideally, nvidia would be helping you with this... since its their driver
<xubuntu775> i have 2gb ram
<holstein> orp: you can try adding the ppa that steam suggesti
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<xubuntu775> old PC i am giving to father.
<holstein> xubuntu775: i would do 32bit with 2 gigs of ram
<xubuntu775> ok, thats what i installed.
<xubuntu775> do you know if now that 64bit CPUs have been out for several years, is the software for 64bit still buggy mor so than the 32bit software?
<orp> yes
<orp> i just trying
<holstein> xubuntu775: no.. its not more buggy
<holstein> xubuntu775: its a matter of the ram that i make the decision
<orp> but there are many software just to 64bit
<xubuntu775> im just asking because at some point down the road, i may upgrade the PC to 4GB ram so maybe installing 54bit now is better so i don't ahve to rebuild PC later.
<holstein> xubuntu775: its a non-issue
<xubuntu775> i am aware of the 4GB ram limit on 32bit os.
<holstein> xubuntu775: do which ever you like
<xubuntu775> ok, thanks
<bekks> If your CPU is 64bit, install 64bit.
<holstein> xubuntu775: there is a pae kernel to address the 4gb limit
<bekks> And using PAE, there is no 4GB RAM limit.
<holstein> you can run 32bit software in 64bit
<holstein> 64bit is stable, and works great
<xubuntu775> oh.  i wasn't aware of that one.
<holstein> if i had 32bit installed, depending on what i was doing, i may not bother reinstalling 64bit if i wanted it
<xubuntu775> that is, i didn't know of the PAE.
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<xubuntu775> i just did the install on 32bit yesterday and it seems to be working fine for a CPU from 2006.
<xubuntu775> not the fastest but stable
<holstein> sure.. both work fine.. neither make the hardware faster
<xubuntu775> yeah, not thinking the hardware would work faster -- just wondering if i am limiting some resources from the CPU that could be used later but more than likely not.  The PC will be used mostly for Pogo.com :-)
<melt7777> i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, and once i chroot to the "new build" and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, or try apt-get purge whoopsie,  whoopsie breaks down the whole build, and i can't do anything further....  cant find /etc/init.d/whoopsie
<xubuntu141> Doing my first Xubuntu install. Any suggestions on what to do upon first boot? Is running "sudo apt-get update" from terminal a good start?
<basketballl> when i go to the display settings i want to change the resolution to 1280 x 800 (16:10) when i select that resolution the rotation options change from 180 degress counterclockwise and clockwise and normal to just clockwise and counterclockwise
<xubuntu141> basketball, I'm assuming that you're unable to just select the standard rotation?
<xubuntu775> @xubuntu141 - I also just did my first install.  If you have internet access it should check for updates right away.  I had 167 updates on 12.0.4 LTS.
<xubuntu141> thanks 775
<Unit193> xubuntu775: First boot?  After install or what are we talking about?
<xubuntu141> did you use sudo apt-get update?
<xubuntu775> nope.  It just didt it automaticly.  There was an update icon by the clock.
<xubuntu141> Yes, first boot after clean install.
<xubuntu141> Awesome.
<Unit193> xubuntu141: Yeah, I'd do so, after that apt-get dist-upgrade too.
<xubuntu141> Hope mine does too!1 lol
<xubuntu775> if you want to force it, click the gear in the upper right corner and there is an option to update.
<xubuntu141> Thanks Unit193!
<Unit193> (There are several ways to do it, xubuntu775 just has another optional way, just using the GUI rather than CLI.)
<GridCube> kids remember to always install the restricted extras P:
<basketballl> xubuntu141,  that doesnt show up
<xubuntu775> yeah.  I am a gui guy.  I installed 13.10 on my mail PC to get used to cli way of doing things.
<Unit193> Yes, that too, what GridCube said.  And check drivers.
<Unit193> xubuntu775: And clearly I'm a CLI person that forgets about the GUI, always good to have someone to remind me, or help others with it. :)
<xubuntu775> that totally came out wrong...  I installed 13.10 on my MAIN pc is what i meant to say!!  anyway thanks for the tip on the restricted extras.  i totaly forgot to do this and was about to hand of the pc.
<Unit193> If $whoever does DVDs, don't forget libdvdcss.
<xubuntu775> ok question about the restricted extras, now that i have it accepted (EULA) and installed, how is it updated? is this automatic or do i need to check from time to time?
<GridCube> its automatic
<GridCube> all the updates end up in the update manager
<xubuntu775> ok cool
<GridCube> you have to accept and apply any update, but as long as you use the USC to install things, you will recieve the updates there
<GridCube> if you download and install something outside of the USC then ofcourse you wont recieve any update
<xubuntu775> hmmm... on my xunbutu box i ran "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras" was there another way to install this?
<Unit193> You could use USC.
<GridCube> xubuntu775, that is basically the same as using the USC xubuntu775 just not graphically
<xubuntu775> ok, now that i already ran this, how do i correct this so that my father can do the installs on his own?
<xubuntu775> ok, so still get the update notice than?
<xubuntu775> then?
<GridCube> xubuntu775, if there is an update there will be an icon next to the clock that says "there are updates for x amount of programs" and he can click apply
<GridCube> it wont ask for password
<GridCube> it will ask for password to apply kernel updates tho
<xubuntu775> great.
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Hdmi is not working
<peyam> how do I fix it?
<TheSheep> !details | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<peyam> Hi I have a problem with my xubuntu. I cant use a dual screen using a hdmi cable
<peyam> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<peyam> I tried this one. it worked several month ago .. but not anymore
#xubuntu 2014-03-09
<themartianist> hi, i am trying to install xubuntu to a usb and have it entirely encrypted but the installer does not give me the option any way to work around that?
<themartianist> it appears that encryption is only available for installation to a regular hard drive
<fibz_> this might help:  http://newspaint.wordpress.com/2012/09/21/full-disk-encryption-on-xubuntu-precise-12-04/
<lokote_jones> clear
<boldfilter1> Hi, I can't get my window manager to open in compiz mode
<boldfilter1> In settings
<holstein> boldfilter1: i stopped using compiz.. xfce/xubuntu doest ship with it. what are you trying to accomplish?
<boldfilter1> animations
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html might work
<holstein> looks like how i used to do it.
<boldfilter1> Sorry, I left. What were you saying?
<fibz_> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<boldfilter1> Okay, so I have to change the window decoration thru the dconf-editor, Thanks
<boldfilter1> Looks great, feels fast, and I can do anything I want with it
<boldfilter1> Thanks xfce
<TheX_> I have 4 Drive's one that is a empty 35 gig, I would like to install Xubuntu to the 35gig and leave winXP, will the Install ask me where i want Xubuntu to be installed?
<fibz_> TheX_,  yes. if you want complete control choose the option for "Something else"
<fibz_> it will ask if you want to install alongside windows, remove windows and just have xubuntu or "Something else"
<TheX_> Ok Thank you. fibz_ So if i chose  "Something else" i can keep WinXP and use Xubuntu on a seperat drive?
<fibz_> if you choose "install alongside windows" it will have a look at your system and make it's best guess at what you want. with "something else", you tell it exactly what you want
<TheX_> Ok thanks
<xubuntu174dav> Hi all! Sudo thunar command gives the following message: "(thunar:2417): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/me/.config/ibus/bus is not root!" any help?
<xubuntu761> Not sure how this works but can someone help me get Rhythmbox working.  I cannot add tunes from my hard drive and have reinstalled the programme but still no joy.  I'm think  I am doing it right.  Add Music-click hardrive...nothing!?  Anyone?
<GTB3NW> Hey can anyone recommend me a screen recording program?
<cfhowlett> GTB3NW, recommend you consult your software center - lots of options there
<GTB3NW> Mhmm I prefer feedback rather than the software center
<holstein> GTB3NW: orca, at least used to be the big well supported one.. but, ideally, you will find what is best for you by just trying them, and seeing what fits your needs
<holstein> GTB3NW: you culd try elaborating.. about what you have tried, and what you are looking for specifically.. or, try one of the live distros that includes assistance programs like that, and see what is working for you
<GTB3NW> I haven't tried any yet, I'm looking for one which performs well at general screen recording, if it records games okay that is a bonus
<GTB3NW> if not I can look at an alternative for game recording
<holstein> lol.. i read "reading"
<holstein> !info recordmydesktop-gtk
<ubottu> Package recordmydesktop-gtk does not exist in saucy
<holstein> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<cfhowlett> holstein, I wondered what you were thinking ...
<holstein> GTB3NW: there are *many*.. and they all do different things
<GTB3NW> which is why I was asking for pointers :P
<holstein> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2 (saucy), package size 880 kB, installed size 2425 kB
<holstein> i havent used that one ^ but ive read good things about it..
<GTB3NW> hmm I've seen RMD on all the recommendations, will have to try it
<cfhowlett> GTB3NW, the software center includes user ratings
<holstein> GTB3NW: the 'best' pointer is to just try them
<holstein> GTB3NW: they are all available free of cost in the default repos where cfhowlett is suggesting you can search
<GTB3NW> does RMD integrate with xfce toolbar does anyone know?
<GTB3NW> it specifically states gnome
<holstein> GTB3NW: nothing about xfce will prevent it from being able to
<GTB3NW> okay
<holstein> GTB3NW: i would just fire it up and see.. if its GTK, i would think you have a good chance
<GTB3NW> yeah looks to be working, gonna test record
<GTB3NW> cheers
<picea> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnutls26/libgnutls26_2.12.14-5ubuntu3.6_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<picea> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-generic_3.2.0.59.70_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<picea> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_3.2.0.59.70_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<picea> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_3.2.0.59.70_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<picea> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.2.0-59.90_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<picea> sry, about multiple lines...what should i do to update xubuntu?
<GridCube> picea, have you done a sudo apt-get update?
<picea> not yet
<GridCube> do so
<GridCube> always run update before trying to install something
<picea> i got these lines when trying to update xubuntu via update manager...
<GridCube> yes, the sources might have not been available, an update would check again
<GridCube> what release are you using picea
<Kn|feTest> hello, sorry to bother, but i have what im sure is a pretty typical problem, the volume applet does not work, id tried googling a few work arounds but nothing seems to work...
<Kn|feTest> just did a fresh install
<Kn|feTest> id greatly appreciate any assistance with this
<TheSheep> Kn|feTest: what does "does not work" mean exactly? What are you doing, what you are expecting to happen and what is actually happening?
<wabbla> Kn|feTest: Is it that issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound-gtk2/+bug/1208204? Should be resolved with a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kn|feTest> clicking the volume applet and getting a tiny grey box instead of the usual volume slider
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1208204 in Ubuntu Studio "[SRU]Update indicator-sound-gtk2 with patch" [Undecided,New]
<Kn|feTest> yes wabbla
<Brad_asdf> Looking for a for dummies level guide for  Ubuntu.  I just flashed xubuntu onto my netbook, and I don't know heads from tails even getting the wireless to work.
<Poisoned_Dragon> looks like they released a fix. Since you said this is a fresh install, an update is in order.
<Kn|feTest> ive gone through the updates
<Poisoned_Dragon> is your sound working at all?
<wabbla> Kn|feTest: did you also restart Xfce?
<Poisoned_Dragon> because, comment 5 of that bug report has the manual fix that always works for me.
<Kn|feTest> did full restart of computer after each attempt
<Kn|feTest> using the old binary Poisoned_Dragon ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yeah, Kn|feTest
<Kn|feTest> i'll try it.... now i just need to know how to find it and do it...
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wish I could be more helpful, but I'm currently using the xubuntu 14.04 development release.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, no indicator issues for me.
<Kn|feTest> actually, did another check for updates and downloading now, no idea why software updater game me a "sytem up to date" when i tried it a few minutes ago, if problem still persists i will return, if not, thank you folks for all your help
<Poisoned_Dragon> Kn|feTest, just open /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-sound.service with a text editor, with elevated privileges, and edit the Exec= line to the one in the post.
<Kn|feTest> thats what i tried originally, but to no effect, i'll see if update helps, this is my second laptop ive installed xubuntu on, the applet resolved itself after updates on my other computer
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmmm.. odd
<cub> Often I get a delay when using the xfce-appfinder (alt+F2), any suggestions of a faster alternative?
<krytarik> cub: I use Synapse.
<cub> krytarik, you think it's "better"?
<cub> I was thinking of whisker-menu as it's planned for next release too
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm using whisker-menu now
<Poisoned_Dragon> I like it.
<cub> any alternative for xfrun4 (alt+F2) too?
<Poisoned_Dragon> isn't xfrun4 the same thing?
<Poisoned_Dragon> only the collapsed form of appfinder?
<cub> I don't think so, I made a typo before. Appfinder is on alt+f3
<cub> aha could be?
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you press alt+f2 and press down,  poof! magically becomes alt+f3. :)
<cub> woaw.
<Poisoned_Dragon> mind = blown
<cub> hehe
<sleezio> hello, i'm wanting to rip my xp cd to iso so i can load it via virtalbox, does xubuntu come with a tool for that already or what is a good program to rip to iso?
<sleezio> well, nm, it looks like vbox might load from dvd drive
<willwac> hey
<willwac> I resently just installed Xubuntu and change over my graphics drivers
<willwac> But after I restarted my computer, the GUI wouldn't load because the display isn't set
<willwac> how do I fix that?
<xubuntu646> need help setting up shared internet for wd tv live
<xubuntu646> Please Help! i am not familiar with xubuntu and need help setting up shared internet connection. Please Help!
<xubuntu646> hello?
<krytarik> !patience | xubuntu646
<ubottu> xubuntu646: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu646
<ubottu> xubuntu646: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu646> i am a windows user and this is my first time using xubuntu. i am having a hard time finding anything period. i dont know what version. it was installed last may. i have no idea where to begin to do anything.
<xubuntu646> i want to share an internet connection to a "wd tv live" box connected to my tv
<xubuntu646> and honestly i dont know where the problem is because i have no idea what i am doing
<xubuntu646> the forums and answers that i have found are a little too advanced for me. i need something extremely simplified.
<GridCube> ok, xubuntu646, there might not be
<GridCube> the kind of devices that have been designed to work just whit windows might need actual work from our side
<GridCube> because the people who created the devices simply dont care about us, and we have to figure out for ourselfs
<GridCube> thats sad
<GridCube> i would recommend you to patiently read the guides you have found and try to figure out how to make them work for you
<xubuntu646> well the big problem i am having is everything tells me to put a code into "root" file, but when i go to rood, it tells me i dont have permission.
<xubuntu646> root*
<GridCube> xubuntu646, good, :) thats a proble we can help with
<GridCube> root is the power user of your computer, the user that can change system files
<GridCube> to access and use root powers ubuntu, and xubuntu, use the command sudo
<GridCube> you have to type sudo before any command and it will ask you for your password, if you give your password to sudo you will be granted root privileges
<GridCube> be careful doing this because root can delete and change all files on your computer, i would recommend you to read and ask if a command is safe to execute before using it with sudo
<xubuntu646> ok. thank you for the help and advice
<GridCube> xubuntu646, :) no problem, keep asking the things you don't understand and we might be able to guide you to understand them
<newuser> whats up peoples.
#xubuntu 2015-03-02
<remline> Marzatha, I saw that too. Quite a few compliments about Xfce in the comments, and also a few flamewars about GTK+ vs. Qt.
<natuz> Anyone is using gimp here ?
<ObrienDave> a bit
<natuz> ObrienDave: do you use gimp-gap ?
<natuz> I have an issue I think it's linked with xubuntu
<ObrienDave> gimp-gap? i have used GIMP for images. is that what you're asking about?
<ObrienDave> oooo, i see, no, I have never used gimp-gap
<natuz> ObrienDave: yes the thing to extract images from a video
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys, I have a question I am wanting to work on an android app, and I want it to communicate with my xubuntu desktop (remote connection) what would be common way to do that? I know about SSH, but I am not sure if using ssh connection in android app is common or what
<bcowan> anyone know of any good power saving laptop scripts
<holstein> Demon_Jester: i have used ssh to and from android/xubuntu
<holstein> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 84 kB, installed size 407 kB
<holstein> bcowan: ^
<holstein> though, i have never done much software wise to address power.. i'll just turn off hardware im not using, and make sure i have the "best" driver for GPU, etc
<bcowan> holstein, darn thing wants to install a ton of QT crap
<holstein> bcowan: unless there is something particular you want to address, you really shoudnt need anything
<bcowan> holstein, just trying to get the most out of this old macbook
<bcowan> OSX gets like 4 hours...lucky to get an hour in linux
<holstein> id say, you can "piddle" about for hours and days testing and probably find a way to get a few more minutes
<holstein> bcowan: sure. thats common.. apple worked, and hired a team of professionals to write drivers and test.. ubuntu is not preventing that level of support for that hardware, but, you wont find a "script" that will improve that support
<holstein> its a compromise, for sure.. but, i say, just make sure you have the "best" GPU drivers, etc..
<holstein> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> you can look for and read guides that may or may not address your specific hardware.. you can look on support forums and mailing lists or in a larger support channel like #ubuntu or a main linux channel for someone with that exact hardware
<holstein> you can ask them if they address the battery life, and if so, how
<bcowan> was a nightmare trying to install...32 bit EFI with 64 bit userland
<holstein> you can buy hardware with linux already on it, and with promised/guaranteed linux support.. such as from system76
<holstein> i am aquring a uefi dell.. so far, worked "out of the box" by changing a setting in the bios.. and on my macbook, i used reFit
<bcowan> Im using refit the 32 bit EFI isnt in any distro install medium
<cfhowlett> holstein, I've got the Dell precision m3800
<bcowan> grub has to be the most unfriendly program in all of *nix
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> works "as advertised" here..
<holstein> can be problematic, if the hardware requires special attention to force it to do what you want it todo
<bcowan> Ive used grub for years...just think its been hacked together trying to do too much anymore
<bcowan> I really like the look/feel/theme of this 4.12 and 15.04
<holstein> bcowan: you might want to try something officially supported.. though, i think what your issue is is hardware support for linux..
<bcowan> just trying to get back into linux...was a gentoo dev for years and maintained xfce but real life got in the way
<gulzar> I have executable of tor browser, but thunar opens that executable in text editor. pcmanfm, nautilus executes it. How to set thuanr to execute such scripts?
<holstein> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<holstein> gulzar: ^
<holstein> gulzar: otherwise, you ask the party that provided you with "executable for tor browser" how you are to use the tool they provided you
<gulzar> holstein: that was horrible.. my question is regarding running executable scripts.. like for Discovery studio, matlab, tor, etc
<gulzar> holstein: pcmanfm, natutilus run them only thunar cannot
<holstein> gulzar: one can right-click on icons, and find, in the GUI menu, a tickbox for making executablel
<holstein> executable*
<gulzar> holstein: it is
<holstein> gulzar: if what you have is "broken", then, it wont work.. you'll have to ask who made it why its not working.. we cant support it since its not ours.. you can use the one in the default repos referenced ^
<gulzar> holstein: I repeat, pcmanfm can execute only thunar cannot
<gulzar> holstein: tipical ubuntu reply,, that's why I left ubuntu
<sorinello> Hello. Does anyone know if Xfce 4.12 will be available for Xubuntu 14.10 ?
<sorinello> i mean using official channels, not the xubuntu-dev ppa
<cfhowlett> sorinello, doubtfull since 14.10 is only supported for 9 months.
<elfy> anything for 14.10 is likely to be a PPA
<elfy> cfhowlett: exactly :)
<elfy> and there's only 5 months left
<cfhowlett> elfy, I am hopeful it will be backported to 14.04.  I only do LTS
<elfy> sorinello: given that 14.10 is EOL in July, I'd install 15.04 in April
<sorinello> so either wait for 15.04 or use PPA's
<elfy> cfhowlett: the plan afaik is "vivid > xfce-412 ppa for utopic > ppa for trusty > trusty SRUs as needed"
<sorinello> elfy, yeah, I'll install 15.04, but I am eager to try the new Xfce :)
<Luyin> is 15.04 going to be an LTS release again?
<cfhowlett> Luyin, no.  next LTS = 16.05
<Luyin> ok
<cfhowlett> 16.04
<cfhowlett> every 2 years
<cfhowlett> elfy, thanks.
 * Luyin is thinking about installing arch with xfce 4.12
<sorinello> elfy, cfhowlett : so xfce 4.12 is out, but https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12 states that "Please note that these are pre-release versions". I am confused
<elfy> sorinello: that's an old PPA - perhaps people have had other things to look at lately :)
<sorinello> so what is the ppa for getting the released version of 4.12 ?
<elfy> by old I mean we've not looked at that for a few months - descriptions were updated a while back
<sorinello> ah ok, so it's only the descriptions which are outdated
<elfy> yes - but the contents haven't been looked at lately either
<elfy> if it was up to date it would show very recent dates
<elfy> atm - the way to get 4.12 is use vivid
<elfy> so my advice to you is to wait :)
<sorinello> elfy, seems that they are not advertising the proper way: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/03/xfce-4-12-released-after-almost-three-years
<Luyin> by the way, thanks so much for the development of 4.12. I'm really looking forward to it :)
<elfy> sorinello: or you can test vivid
<sorinello> elfy, I don't quite know what vivid is
<elfy> sorinello: umm - that is NOT us - that is them
<elfy> sorinello: vivid is 15.04
<sorinello> ah
<sorinello> elfy, yes, that is THEM :)
<sorinello> brb, reboot
<sorinello> elfy, : funny thing about that tutorial is that it doesn't work. I'm still on 4.10. At least xfce4-about tell me so
<Luyin> sorinello: if you open a terminal and enter "dpkg -l xfce*", you will be given a list of your installed (or not installed) apps with their respective versions. you should see there that many applications are already from 4.11, at least that's with xubuntu 14.04.
<sorinello> indeed. but I don't see any 4.12, so omgubuntu's tutorial is wrong or that ppa is not updated
<elfy> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12?field.series_filter=utopic
<elfy> as I said - not updated
<elfy> patience will be key :)
<sorinello> I purged that PPA and downgraded to the system defaults
<DoomBoom> hey, on Xubuntu using the Chinese Pinyin keyboard layout(ibus-pinyin) in Firefox I noticed that whenever I select text it immediately deletes it
<DoomBoom> I thought it was a bug in Firefox first but I noticed it's not in Lubuntu, which I've noticed has an updated ibus(1.5.8 vs 1.5.5 on Xubuntu)
<DoomBoom> I made a bug report at Firefox but seems like if Xubuntu can update this it would be fixed https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/process_bug.cgi
<cfhowlett> DoomBoom, might want to check the ubuntu-cn channel ... also, check out ubuntukylin!
<DoomBoom> note that it only happens in Firefox for me, no other applications on Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !cn | DoomBoom
<ubottu> DoomBoom: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DoomBoom> I actually can't speak Chinese though
<DoomBoom> I'm just learning it when I found out about this
<Alftand> hello?
<Alftand> does anyone here know how to configure xubuntu so that the whisker menu opens upon pressing the super key?
<baizon> Alftand: http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.de/2014/04/xubuntu-open-whisker-menu-with-windows.html
 * Luyin guesses the topic might need a little update concerning 4.12...
<Alftand> cheers. this channel is much better than other channels
<Alftand> (linuxmint irc is like a ghost town)
<lops> Alftand, that's because official linuxmint irc is not on freenode
<Alftand> oh
<Alftand> kk
<Alftand> how would i change the default window manager to compiz
<Alftand> nevermind
<innocent> Hello! After making a clean 14.04 install on a new machine (laptop with hybrid intel/ati graphic cards) there where a few thin blinking pink lines on my native screen(also using a duplicated external vga connected screen).After trying (mostly blindly)varius stuff and guides switching to kernel 3.18.8 (instead of the older 3.13.something) seemed to have solved the problem.The big question now is : Is there any related reading on
<innocent>  how to troubleshoot graphic issues in linux? And also related reading on how graphics/drivers/w.e are rendered and used? Just trying to build a knowledge base here ;D Thanks in advance !
<innocent> (holly crap , sorry for the text-wall)
<bazhang> how was that kernel upgraded/installed and from where
<innocent> downloaded the 3 files from kernel website and installed them through konsole
<bazhang> going outside package management, especially for the kernel is not a good idea at all
<innocent> Actually also the 3.13...39 solved the issue but then the external screen and the usb peripherals stoped working
<bazhang> and you have tried a bunch of guides blindly, so its going to be very hard to troubleshoot, with the custom kernel and what not
<innocent> Its a clean install so i was planning to do a re-install and just use the one that worked , so thats not an issue for now
<bazhang> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.31.32 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<innocent> So 3.16 is the latest i can safelly try?
<bazhang> this clean install is with the standard package manager kernel , absent the guides following "fixes"?
<innocent> yes
<bazhang> the latest kernel has no connection to the latest stable
<bazhang> while it's tempting to follow the higher number of everything that comes out for the purported new features, unless you are running a rolling release like arch, it's something you really would be better off avoiding
<bazhang> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bazhang> you could look into that ^, but thats entirely at your own risk, you realize, and of course have backups of *all* important data at a ll times
<bazhang> and all
<innocent> So , to get it right : Up/down-grading kernel is it a 'valid' way of troubleshooting issues?
<lops> well you can try 3.16 from 14.10 via the Hardware Enablement Stack
<lops> which is designed for backporting kernel to LTS 14.04.
<bazhang> valid if you are really well-versed at coming back from completely broken systems that often result, otherwise not at all
<innocent> I dont really mind that :D
<innocent> And what about the 2 questions in the beggining?Related reading on how to troubleshoot graphic issues and how drivers etc work in linux?
<innocent> Thanks a lot for your time and answers lops and bazhang !
<bazhang> :)
<TheXenith> hello! I am using a converted Ubuntu to Xubuntu, and the only panel indicator (volume, battery, etc.) is from Unity; it crashes often and looks ugly. xfce4-indicator-plugin is reported as installed, but I don't know if that's the Unity plugin or something else; regardless, I need an indicator panel plugin that works
<DoomBoom> where's the configuration file for xdg-open or exo-open?
<DoomBoom> I apparently have to remove the '-remote' argument when opening an URL in Firefox, because in Firefox 36 this argument was removed
<DoomBoom> and that might be a reason why all my programs that open links in my default browser(firefox) are broken
<Unit193> DoomBoom: /usr/share/xfce4/helpers/firefox.desktop
<DoomBoom> ey thanks
<DoomBoom> I see the -remote thing
<DoomBoom> Unit193, but will my changes be overriden when I upgrade after changing a file in /usr/share?
<DoomBoom> I guess it doesn't matter as the next time it it updates it'll probably be fixed
<Unit193> DoomBoom: Yep, but the next upgrade will be the fix. :P
<DoomBoom> hehe figured
<DoomBoom> thanks
<DoomBoom> that fixed it
<DoomBoom> finally
<l3robot> Hi everyone
<l3robot> I need help
<eikon81g> I am trying to do some quick updates using the software updater and I am getting: "The upgrade needs a total of 159 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 24.3 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'." can I go to the folder and just empty out the contents my self? I ran the clean command and I still get the error mes
<eikon81g> sage and my trash is empty.
<xubuntu84w> Whenever I click  on help in thunar and choose contents - read online I get the browser but no  help files. Also when I right click on a html file and select open  with Web Browser I just get Firefox and not the html  file. Is there a way to fix this please.
<eikon81g> My boot folder contains a "grub" folder and a "lost+found" folder as well as several packages and some files that are owned by root so I am not sure what can go and what can be deleted without causing issues.
<knome> xubuntu84w, it's a known bug and the fix is about to land soon
<xubuntu84w> Thanks!
<funrep_> hi, may i ask how i can ignore the fixed width/height of the terminal (ie resize it freely)? is it a setting in my emulator (gnome-terminal) or in the window manager of xfce?
<drc> funrep_: Terminal Preferences>Appearance>Default Geometry.  You can also just grab a corner and drag it to any size you want.
<funrep_> well, that's my problem
<funrep_> i dont want it as collums and rows, i want to the terminal to be able to utilize my whole left-side resolution
<funrep_> lest me take a screenshot
<brainvvash> funrep_, konsole supports free resizing
<funrep_> https://i.imgur.com/Nk5wIH6.png
<funrep_> i want the terminal to fill the whole screen, i dont mind that some stuff shows incorrectly inside the terminal
<funrep_> just it fills up all the space
<knome> funrep_, most terminals will not show half rows, so if there isn't space for another full one, they'll just not expand over that
<funrep_> well, in dwm you can disable resize-hints to overcome this issue, can you do that with xfce's wm?
<eikon81g> Back.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10505286/
<eikon81g> Thats my boot folder ^
<brainvvash> funrep_, yes, you'll have to change the source code
<funrep_> so there's no settings?
<brainvvash> does not look like there is one
<eikon81g> so I can do this sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic
<eikon81g> correct?
<funrep_> is there an easy way to use same wm as ubuntu (unity) in xfce?
<eikon81g> Ok I am removing the .30 kernal because I used uname -r to confirm I am now on .31
 * eikon81g learns a little bit at a time
<eikon81g> LOL
<eikon81g> thanks so much to everyone who chipped in especially daftykins! I will continue along and WHEN I get stuck again I'll be back, have a great week everyone!
<bynarie> hi guys
<klopsi-u3> hi bynarie
<xubuntu754> i have a question
<xubuntu754> does 14.04.2 comes with xfce 14.12?
<xubuntu754> or should I update xfce after i install?
<knome> xubuntu754, no, it doesn't
<xubuntu754> manual update?
<knome> you can update manually if you insist, but that will not be supported
<xubuntu754> should I encounter any incompatibillities?
<knome> that's always possible
<xangua> You could just wait for 15.04
<holstein> you can.. since, its not supported..
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> could work *great*.. you'll just have to try it and see..
<knome> holstein, not sure if there is a complete 4.12 ppa yet
<knome> but then again, i haven't looked after saturday (the release...)
<xubuntu754> will give it a try
<holstein> knome: i thought i found one the other day.. but, i surely havent tried one "first-hand"
<xubuntu754> thanks, and have a good night
<xangua> You waited 2 years, you can wait another two months
<knome> holstein, well there has been this "4.12" PPA for ages already
<knome> but it has basically been 4.11 versions
<knome> and still seems to be
<knome> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12
<holstein> knome: that could be the one i saw, for sure..
<knome> for trusty at least
<knome> utopic seems to have 4.12 versions too
<xangua> It has 4.11, not 4.12
<knome> the utopic versions seem to be more or less 4.12 (uploaded today)
<knome> the trusty ones are 4.11
<xangua> Oh you mean the PPA
<knome> what else would i mean if i link to the PPA? :)
#xubuntu 2015-03-03
<xubuntu062> hola tengo dudas con open vpn
<xubuntu062> ??????
<xubuntu062> quien me socorre
<ochosi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eikon81g> anyone have a minute to sort out a bluetooth pairing issue? I looked into it a bit and it seems like it may be a bug in xubuntu but I saw some possible fixes regarding edits to audio.conf
<eikon81g> I get the error: Connection Failed: Stream setup failed
<eikon81g> after adding the device (JBL Pulse BT Speaker) and trying to use audio sink
<eikon81g> is it possible to disable or remove blueman and use an alternate bluetooth manager? There seems to be a bug that has been addressed here and there but I can't get anything to work
<klopsi-u3> i cannot help
<eikon81g> it's cool I have been trying to figure this out for a minute but it seems that this is a known issue with blueman and I wanted to see if I could sidestep it all together..
<bluesabre> eikon81g: try installing pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<eikon81g> hey bluesabre
<eikon81g> I can try that but I don't know if you remember or not but awhile back I had the issue with volume keys
<eikon81g> do you think if I did that that it would mess up my hardkeys? they are working as of now
<bluesabre> wouldn't mess up the volume keys
<eikon81g> sudo pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover < I ran that and it says: Failure: Module initialization failed
<eikon81g> is this because I need to install pulse audio?
<bluesabre> I think the pulseaudio-module-bluetooth package resolves that (have to use that to pair my headphones)
<eikon81g> ok I am on it. . do I apt-get a package?
<bluesabre> yeah
<bluesabre> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<eikon81g> I got it in the software center that work too?
<eikon81g> Ok
<bluesabre> yes, software-center is a-ok
<eikon81g> thanks again man I appreciate the assist I've been digging around. I edited the etc/bluetooth/audio.conf in several places to no avail..
<eikon81g> lol
<bluesabre> for reference, http://askubuntu.com/a/432114/44796
<eikon81g> ok. I will check it.. real quick, I got that installed so I don't use blueman anymore right?
<xubuntu25w> How do you compile a source code grom git without install.sh?
<eikon81g> ok bluesabre I got a new error and I am further along than before I will attempt to get it going maybe one of my edits in audio.conf is now the issue! thanks again!!
<bluesabre> eikon81g: best of luck
<xubuntu25w> I'm trying to compile this one: https://github.com/irssi/irssi
<Unit193> xubuntu25w: Why is that?  You know the package is in the repository?
<xubuntu25w> Unit193: I know i know but I want to do have it from git
<xubuntu25w> more up to date
<Unit193> Ah.  Well you can just pull the one from devel/vivid and rebuild it then?
<Unit193> As in, grab the source, dpkg-buildpackage -tc it, then install the deb rather than manually building and having an "untracked" package.
<xubuntu25w> I can have the tracked version with checkinstall
<xubuntu25w> I just want to know how can you compile a program like this without a makefile and without install.sh or equivalent
<Unit193> Not really a great option, no.  But anyway, there is an INSTALL doc with instructions if you do plan to continue, basically you'll need to run autogen.sh with some options.
<Unit193> It's using autotools stuff, so makefiles get generated with the configure script, which gets created from autogen crap.  I'd still think it's better to use a released version from them rather than a git snapshot, unless you're trying to contribute.
<eikon81g> Bluesabre!! I got it!!
<bluesabre> eikon81g: congrats!
<eikon81g> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth and then sudo pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover if anyone else comes to you with it
<bluesabre> good to know
<eikon81g> thanks so much!! :) hehe
<xubuntu25w> Unit193: yes you're right I don't why they did the installation "so" complicated
<Unit193> It's not really "so complicated", and easier to maintain.
<xubuntu25w> ok i read on their website that their git version is complicated to compile
<xubuntu25w> but not actually the source code that they give on their website because with this version I can compile it without a problem
<Unit193> Which is to be expected...
<xubuntu25w> it's working perfect tx unit bye
<eikon81g> later yall thanks again bluesabre good to see ya Unit193 ttyl!
<klopsi-u3> cheers eikon81g
<Unit193> Adios.
<bluesabre> seeya eikon81g
<klopsi-u3> hmm should .exe files be associated with WINE? in thunar..
<holstein> id say, there is no "should" for that.. i use wine manually, since, there is not a gurantee, typically, that the .exe will support wine..
<klopsi-u3> yeah true enough
<klopsi-u3> meh, operation flashpoint install didnt succeed
<klopsi-u3> i guess that should be in xubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> flashpoint?
<holstein> !info flashpoint
<ubottu> Package flashpoint does not exist in utopic
<nomic> ping
<nomic> anyone here
<htqp> nomic: don't ask to ask, just state your question and be patient
<nomic> can't mount nfs with xubuntu 14.04 anymore
<nomic> is there a known problem
<XATRIX> Hi, how can i make my xface backlight daemon to save and restore the state of the backlight after restart ?
<XATRIX> It sets it to maximum after the system boots
<spartacus_> Guys I need your help
<klopsi-u3> go ahead and ask your question
<spartacus_> It is not very linked with xubuntu but I know you can help
<spartacus_> My school isp is blocking irc connection from irc software clients but I can use it with the webchat
<spartacus_> and I have another question about crash messages from xubuntu after rebooting because it seems like xubuntu shutdowns too quickly and don't wait that all the programs are closed
<spartacus_> A lot of apport gtk crashes I don't know why...
<knome> i didn't see any questions
<klopsi-u3> knome, the shutdown scripts are still in /etc/rc0.d right?
<knome> i wouldn't know, i don't touch them
<spartacus_> indeed it seems risky
<chestercloud> hello for everybody!
<Senpos> Hello. Could you tell me please where can i find a page to create feature request for 15.04 Xubuntu? I've not found correct page on Xubuntu's Launchpad site.
<CrossPope16> hello
<CrossPope16> During login I chose Xfce Session
<CrossPope16> and now my Xubuntu Session looks ugly :(
<CrossPope16> How do I fix this?
<bazhang> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<CrossPope16> Thanks, just what I needed!!! :)
<CrossPope16> tho I still have some issues
<CrossPope16> I can snap windows to left or right like I would in Win7 or Win8
<CrossPope16> this used to work before
<CrossPope16> nvm fixed it, just removed all but one workspace
<xubuntu99w> Hello, I am a novice computer user and i recently purchased a Toshiba tetra R840/win7 laptop for my daughter and  when we attempted to watch a Netflix video it displayed an error code m7063-1913, please advise of what to do, it is running on  xubuntu x32
<bazhang> !netflix | xubuntu99w
<ubottu> xubuntu99w: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<xubuntu99w> Awesome, i will attempt that and advise of outcome.. greatly appreciated.
<drc> In Thunar, is there any way, when using "Send To Desktop [Create Link]", to force making links throughout down the selected folders hierarchy rather than just the top level?
<assadsadads> hello
<Tired_> Hi.  I did something stupid and I don't know how to undo it.  I was trying to mute the audio from my browser, and I hit Terminate Playback on Chrome in the Playback tab of Volume Control.  Now Chrome doesn't show there and I can't figure out how to turn the sound back on.
<Tired_> Sound works in every program except Chrome, and Chrome thinks it's playing audio, but nothing shows under Playback in the Volume Control.
<msev_> installed xfce 4.12 (dist-upgrade from earlier version) and now I'm getting some bug or something, I'm getting some semitransparent line on the screen, I'm seeing it in all the "windows" and also on the desktop
<msev_> anyone know what could that be, I can make a screenshot
<brainvvash_> yes, please create a screenshot
<msev_> http://imgur.com/Kfupwwgl.png
<msev_> see bottom
<msev_> any clues
<brainvvash_> try to toggle the compositor (window manager tweaks, last tab)
<msev_> line disappers if I remove compositing (tho I'm  not sure if i'm toggling the right thing since its not in english)
<msev_> (my plank dock looks ugly if I untick that)
<msev_> then if i tick it back line comes back and plank dock is nicer :)
<brainvvash_> uhm, close plank
<msev_> also when i toggle it black color flashes right up to the "line"
<brainvvash_> maybe it's plank which triggers the line
<msev_> yep without it no more line
<msev_> how can i fix that?
<msev_> so I can still use plank and everything
<msev_> yeah if I turn plank back on line reappers
<brainvvash_> I don't know, inform the plank devs and maybe also file a bug report on the Xfce bug tracker
<msev_> will do so
<msev_> brainvvash_, do you maybe know if one has two panels in xfce 4.12 (one imitating a dock) can you make just one panel inteligently autohide while the other doesn't have that behaviour
<msev_> so select behaviour for each panel
<brainvvash_> you can select a panel in the panel preferences and change its settings
<brainvvash_> doesn't this work for the autohide setting?
<msev_> just asking theoretically, so you confirm
<elfy> msev_: just tested it - you can
<msev_> nice, then I'm gonna remove plank :D
<elfy> msev_: please bear in mind I'm using vivid
<msev_> 14.04 here & it works
<bruce927> This is probably a stupid question, but how do I bind bringing up the whisker menu to the windows button
#xubuntu 2015-03-04
<xubuntu31w> Hello?
<holstein> xubuntu31w: hey
<xubuntu31w> I am a serious newbie, Can you help me?
<holstein> xubuntu31w: no way to know, til you ask
<xubuntu31w> Cool....
<xubuntu31w> I have installed Xubuntu 12.04 on an old Gateway laptop, Ran ok until I activated the wireless internet driver, It asked me to reboot, I did so, It won
<xubuntu31w> It won't reboot, just stuck.
<xubuntu31w> Did I do somthing wrong?
<holstein> xubuntu31w: i have no idea what you did, but, i dont have enough information to diagnose what is done wrong by whom
<holstein> xubuntu31w: personally, i would just test the hard drive, and other hardware.. since, it could be an older machine
<holstein> i would also consider using 14.04..
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<xubuntu31w> I tried 14 but it didn't work.  I was going to upgrade, but Kablam!
<xubuntu31w> Should I just reinstall the system?
<holstein> xubuntu31w: i dont know, friend.. again, i dont have enough information to go on.. i already suggested testing the hard drive.. not sure how else to imply thats what i would do, and that i think would be a good use of your time
<xubuntu31w> How do you test a hard drive?
<holstein> some machiens have tests in the bios.. it still looks like this mostly in ubuntu http://linuxhub.net/2010/09/scan-your-hard-disk-with-gsmartcontrol-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<holstein> though, there are many ways.
<xubuntu31w> Can I boot from this program?
<holstein> xubuntu31w: you would use a live iso, and test the hardware.. but dont over think it.. if its too much for you to take on.. just keep tryihng things
<holstein> xubuntu31w: if you literaly just installed, then, yo udont have any data to worry about.. i say, install 14.04
<xubuntu31w> Thanks for your help.  I'll try a 14 again.
<jobzy> whats the diff between 14.04 14.04.1 and 14.04.2
<holstein> jobzy: updates.. 14.04.2 for example, *is* 14.04.. with the updates applied
<holstein> you can download a 14.04 iso now that is up to date..
<jobzy> ah okj
<jobzy> ok*
<jobzy> thanks
<xubuntu466> which are the requirements to run xubuntu?
<bynarie> xubuntu466, can u read this?
<xubuntu466> yes
<bynarie> oh ok
<bynarie> well what type of system do you have xubuntu466
<xubuntu466> actually Im trying different types of ubuntu distros
<xubuntu466> but Ive tried ubuntu and it didnt work very well
<xubuntu466> when I try to open for example mozilla, the computer freezes
<bynarie> im using xubuntu just because i like xfce, but all ubuntu distros are exactly the same just with different desktops (xubuntu,kubuntu,lubuntu)
<bynarie> regular ubuntu with the unity desktop is god ugly
<Enkidu_ak> Is there an alternative to USC for Xubuntu? I'm looking for an apt worker similar to qapt, that can install and resolve dependencies in a single step, but isn't as bloated and slow as USC and doesn't require me to install kde-base
<cfhowlett> Enkidu_ak, just use apt-get commands
<xubuntu466> My pc is an pentium 4 with 2gb of ram and a nvidia gforce 6200. Which distro recommend you?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, xubuntu or lubuntu
<holstein> Enkidu_ak: synaptic?
<bynarie> xubuntu466, thats lubuntu
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | xubuntu466
<ubottu> xubuntu466: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bynarie> sorry didnt mean to say "thats lubuntu"
<holstein> xubuntu466: xubuntu.. this is the xubuntu channel ;) ..you can try them all live and see
<xubuntu466> ah ok sorry
<bynarie> xubuntu definitely looks better but i think lxde is lighter
<xubuntu466> ok guys thanks!
<xubuntu466> Ill try both, xubuntu and lubuntu
<bynarie> there u go
<xubuntu466> actually xubuntu is installing right now
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466,  for example: install lubuntu.  but to test other DE (NOT the full distro), sudo apt-get install kde-plasma xfce4 lxde
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, then logout/choose alternate session/login
<bynarie> yes, thats a good idea
<bynarie> just install the desktop env, not the entire distro
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, when you find one you like, THEN you can install the full distro with, for example, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu466> *.*
<xubuntu466> I didnt know that xD
<xubuntu466> Im new user of this OS
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, most people don't know that.
<Unit193> Some people wouldn't recommend that as much though. :P
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, well, you have a small learning curve ahead, but nothing you can't handle.  are you a windows or OSX refugee?
<bynarie> well, when u do "apt install xubuntu-desktop" its different than "apt install xfce4"
<bynarie> same desktop just different settings and whatnot
<xubuntu466> Im a regular windows user
<bynarie> looks a little diff
<xubuntu466> my entire life with windows, but now that I start the college our teachers of computer science told us to try Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, Welcome!  And a suggestion: www.fullcirclemagazin.org/downloads.  get issue #0.  read.  Get issue #1.  read.  repeat
<xubuntu466> ty bynarie!
<bynarie> xubuntu466, why did they recommend ubuntu over another distro? ease of use or somethin?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, what college?
<xubuntu466> actually they didnt told ubuntu specifically
<xubuntu466> just to try with any of those distros
<bynarie> gotcha
<xubuntu466> and something else
<xubuntu466> Ive heard that ati and nvidia graphic cards
<xubuntu466> have some problems with linux, is it true?
<xubuntu466> because I have my doubts in ubuntu if is the OS or my graphic card
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, lemme stop you there.  amd/ati is SLOWLY coming around on linus.  nvidia is much better supported
<cfhowlett> *linux*
<bynarie> could be true, depending on the card and drivers that are available
<cfhowlett> bynarie, the newest cards tend to lag a bit on linux support.
<bynarie> but like cfhowlett said, nvidia has much better support
<xubuntu466> when I try to update or change the drives in the updates panel, it start updating but after a while all my pc freeze and I have to turn it down from the start botton
<bynarie> cfhowlett, i thought i noticed some lag.. im running a geforce 770m and i tried to play counter-strike 1.6 thru steam, and was barely getting 50 fps, which makes no sense
<cfhowlett> for example, I just purchased the Dell m3800 Developer Edition.  the nvidia driver makes this puppy fly!  and you can switch it off if not needed.
<xubuntu466> mmm Understood
<xubuntu466> and after I try sudo apt - get lubuntu desktop
<xubuntu466> how do I return to xubuntu desktop?
<bynarie> logout, change session, login
<xubuntu466> just the same but sudo apt - get lubuntu desktop like this?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lxde
<holstein> !info lubuntu-desktop
<bynarie> "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<holstein> which, works as well.. but, i say, just get lxde..
<bynarie> just like that
<xubuntu466> mmm ok guys, thank you a lot
<bynarie> or "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<xubuntu466> you have no idea how you help me!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu466, happy2help!  good luck with the studies
<xubuntu466> ty!
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<bynarie> xubuntu466, quick crash course - "apt-get install" installs, "apt-get remove" uninstalls, "apt-get --purge" uninstalls and deletes configs, "apt-cache search <packagename>" to search for packages
<bynarie> if u download .DEB files directly, use "dpkg -i <filename>.deb" to install
<bynarie> of course sudo is needed in front of these commands
<bynarie> and "dpkg -r <packagename>" removes DEB installed packages
<bynarie> but use apt-get if possible because of easy management
<bynarie> crap i didnt even notice he left, sorry
<klopsi-u3> hehe
<klopsi-u3> im kind of scared to try the nvidia drivers since the nouveau work so reliably
<cfhowlett> klopsi-u3, no requirement that you use nvidia ... but OEM support?  for me = win
<klopsi-u3> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<klopsi-u3> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cfhowlett> klopsi-u3, pro-tip.  you can read !factoids in private with   /msg ubottu !factoid
<klopsi-u3> ok ty
<Bwithmore19>  Guys i have a problem with new xfce 4.12 after i upgrade the stock xfce version in xubuntu 14.04 to 4.12 using xubuntu/dev ppa xfce4-appearance-settings is not working anymore and after five seconds i think the appearance setting is closing by it self
<xangua> if the appearence settings was also updated by that repository you'd want to discuss with that PPA maintainer
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: any useful output after starting xfce4-appearance-settings from the terminal?
<Bwithmore19> yes
<ochosi> pastebinit
<Bwithmore19> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/522404b29bae8e8f5569
<ochosi> hmm, ok
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: do you mind pastebinning a list of themes/icons you have installed?
<Bwithmore19> that output appearing after the appearance setting is crashing by it self
<ochosi> i'm pretty sure that there is a faulty theme somewhere, but it really shouldn't crash the dialog
<Bwithmore19> i need to reboot ochosi
<Bwithmore19> w8 man
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: so just do "ls /usr/share/icons" and pastebin that please
<ochosi> also, if you have themes in ~/.themes, that would be important to know
<Bwithmore19> w8 ochosi
<Bwithmore19> ochosi: the output of ls /usr/share/icons https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c6467c985c81e3e16dc0
<Bwithmore19> and i dont have themes on my ~/.themes
<ochosi> you mean ~/.icons
<ochosi> so one of the theme folders is the offender
<ochosi> suggestion, you could move them to a different location one-by-one until the appearance dialog doesn't crash anymore
<Bwithmore19> oh wait
<Bwithmore19> ok man
<ochosi> then we know which icon-theme causes the crash and i can investigate the issue
<Bwithmore19> this from my ./icons home folder
<Bwithmore19> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7e7ff54bd8a4ff926016
<ochosi> wow, so even more :)
<ochosi> well still, try to move them and we'll find out
<klopsi-u3> hi Luyin nice to meet someone from hessen
<Luyin> hi klopsi-u3
<Bwithmore19> ochosi its not working
<klopsi-u3> i dont understand ubuntu networking
<klopsi-u3> wifi card driver is loaded, networkmanager sees the access point
<klopsi-u3> sorry this probably isnt the right place
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: you mean without having any icon themes there you still get the crash?
<Luyin> klopsi-u3: no, better try #ubuntu
<Bwithmore19> yes ochosi
<Bwithmore19> you know the problem is i cannot  change everything in appearance setting and in any second the appearance setting will crash i dont know is that happen
<Bwithmore19> even close it in her windows button dont work
<Bwithmore19> thats the main problem
<ochosi> i meant you should move the icon themes on your harddrive to a different location
<ochosi> so that both /usr/share/icons only contains hicolor and ~/.icons is empty (or just rename ~/.icons to something else for testing)
<Bwithmore19> ok i will try it
<Bwithmore19> yes now its now working ochosi
<ochosi> so what did you move exactly?
<Bwithmore19> all of the icons
<Bwithmore19> exept hicolor and locolor
<ochosi> ok, then move them back one by one
<Bwithmore19> yes that the one who go in my mind
<ochosi> and after you've moved one, check whether appearance-settings still works
<ochosi> until you've found the theme that crashes the dialog
<Bwithmore19> man
<Bwithmore19> thanks for this help
<Bwithmore19> i will observe if this will happen again or another problem will appear ochosi
<ochosi> well, as i said, move them back one by one...
<Bwithmore19> i know what fucking icons is making my appearance to crash
<Bwithmore19> setting
<ochosi> so which one is itß
<ochosi> ?
<Bwithmore19> the mint-x dark
<ochosi> could you please pastebin the index.theme file?
<ochosi> (just run "pastebinit index.theme" in the terminal and paste the link here)
<Bwithmore19> and mint-grey too
<Bwithmore19> mint-x-grey
<Bwithmore19> ochosi here https://gist.github.com/anonymous/100d59a43205bea55346
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: thanks
<Bwithmore19> what do you think xfce 4.12 is acting on that type of icons ochosi ?
<cousteau> xdg-open and exo-open don't work on Xubuntu 12.04 (see  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1138143  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs24/+bug/1425972  https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11601 ) -- seems fixed, but how long will it take for it to make it into 12.04?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1138143 in Untriaged "Passing a URL via xdg-open does not open URL in Firefox 36 but shows default homepage instead" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11601 in Helpers "exo-open: firefox no longer supports -remote" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Bwithmore19> ochosi numix-bevel too and numix-circle-light
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: it's just a bug, i'll try to reproduce it now
<Bwithmore19> this bug needs to fix man
<Bwithmore19> im using xfce 4.12 using xubuntu-dev/ppa
<ochosi> yeah, it will be fixed
<ochosi> however note that you're using that PPA at your own risk
<Bwithmore19> ok man
<cfhowlett> Bwithmore19, you're in a ppa.  ask them.  OR be patient and wait for it to be added to the repo.  bleeding edge frequently = bloody edge.
<Bwithmore19> hehehe
<ochosi> cfhowlett: "them"?
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: works fine here with numix-circle-light btw
<ochosi> http://i.imgur.com/AsgWahQ.png
<Bwithmore19> why it making problems on my system ochosi ?
<cfhowlett> ochosi, you know ... the magical ubuntu gnomes!
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: probably because you're a bad person ;)
 * ochosi has such amazing karma
<Bwithmore19> WHAT !!!
<ochosi> how did you install the mint-x themes?
<ochosi> or where did you get them from?
<Bwithmore19> in my linux mint 17.1 system and copy it to /usr/share/icons of xubuntu
<cfhowlett> and you're using a ppa which, by definition, is experimental.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu ain't mint.  mint ain't xubuntu.  mixing and matching distros is *always* an uncertain proposition
<Bwithmore19> ok did you think i need to disable the xfce4-4.12 ppa
<Bwithmore19> and wait for xfce 4.12 to go in main repo ?
<ochosi> at least for now that is likely, or you just get rid of the offending icon themes
<Bwithmore19> ok
<ochosi> i'm installing mint-x now
<ochosi> will try to reproduce your problem
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: so that works as well... http://i.imgur.com/oP5MCpw.png
<ochosi> Bwithmore19: could you please paste the output of "ls -Rl /usr/share/icons" ?
<Bwithmore19> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ee3548a943b8cea36f04
<Bwithmore19> ok i think the real problem in mint-x and numix working now
<ochosi> wat?
<ochosi> i thought you identified those themes as breaking the dialog?
<Bwithmore19> numix-circle-light is not
<ochosi> you're really confusing me over here, could you again tell me which themes break the dialog exactly and then please give me the output of "ls -Rl" for them?
<Bwithmore19> ok man sorry for confusing you
<ochosi> no worries
<ochosi> gotta go grab some lunch, so i'll be afk for a bit
<Bwithmore19> ok man i have to go
<ochosi> please post your findings anyway, i'll read them when i'm back
<Bwithmore19> i will just observing this
<xubuntuformac> Hi I'm having trouble installing xubuntu 14.04 on a macbook late 2008, I believe I need a +mac installer because the mac is fairly old but I'm unable to find one
<cfhowlett> !mac | xubuntuformac,
<ubottu> xubuntuformac,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<xubuntuformac> I've tried googling the issue and I've created a usb as well as a cd with xubuntu on it, i've installed efi boot and followed all the steps but it simply returns "cannot boot legacy OS"
<xubuntuformac> the message tells me that some hard drives are not supported on older macs
<xubuntuformac> I've also created a bootable USB that doesn't load
<cfhowlett> xubuntuformac, best to contact someone from the ubuntu/mac team.  rarely are they in this channel ...
<xubuntuformac> ok sorry
<xubuntuformac> thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<user__> Hello all,Please help me with the following: i type in terminal $ sudo su ,password and then $ cd ~/Downloads and i get no file found error
<klopsi-u3> maybe because /root has no Downloads directory
<user__> klopsi what do you suggest? move the file to another directory? which one if yes or what i can do,the file i need to install requires root access
<klopsi-u3> you probably want to cd /home/$user/Downloads
<user__> i tried and get no such file or directory
<klopsi-u3> what is the user name you downloaded with?
<user__> and i am in root@user:/home/user#
<user__> same i am with now, xyzuser
<klopsi-u3> your username is "user" or "xyzuser" or what?
<user__> user
<klopsi-u3> that is strange because by default there should be a /home/user/Downloads directory
<dokoo> run pwd to check that you are still in your user's home directory
<user__> is it possible that the problem is that i downloaded while using the private tab of the installed browser (defult ff that is with xubuntu)
<user__> dokoo how do i go about running pwd? thank you
<GridCube> that would just not log the download toff history
<user__> so it's not the problem then Grid if i understand you correctly.
<GridCube> user__: what problem do you seem to have?
<user__> i would like to install a downloaded file,which requires to be installed under root,i then type in terminal sudo su,enter pwd,then can not move file with cd command
<koegs> using "cd ~/Downloads" as root will lead to "/root/Downloads" instead of the User-Download-Dir
<user__> instruction from installation is: Change directories to the directory that contains the Workstation installer file.
<GridCube> ^ if you are as root
<user__> i see koegs so how do i go about doing that meaning either moving the file to the root Downloads folder or?
<GridCube> if you sudo su then your ~ is /root/ but you downloaded as user so users ~ is /home/username/
<user__> ok
<user__> and yes that is the case
<user__> downloaded as user need to cd as root
<GridCube> just cd /home/username/Downloads
<GridCube> the file should be there
<user__> also same error
<user__> cannot find file
<GridCube> do a locate
<koegs> did you replace username with the "real username"?
<user__> yes koegs and grid how do i do a locate please,will search for it now
<GridCube> locate *filename*
<user__> ok will try now long file name 2minutes thanks guys
<koegs> you can also check the downloads in firefox, rightclick on the file and say "open target directory"
<GridCube> user__: use * and just write a relevant part of the filename and * again
<GridCube> koegs: not if he used private browsing
<elfy> but if they've not updatedb then locate probably won't find it
<user__> yes i did that grid and the file is in the /home/user/Downloads
<user__> and yes i did download while using private browsing tab
<GridCube> user__: then you copy that path
<user__> please tell me how to do that grid?
<GridCube> also user__ if you are tryng to run using something like ./install.sh make sure that install.sh is an executable file, chmod +x, also dont install stuff you are not sure are safe, also if you do you are on your own and we can't really help you after installing
<GridCube> user__: select the text with the mouse and copy with the contextual menu
<GridCube> or use tab completion to try to follow the path
<user__> the file is VMware-Workstation-Full-version numbers.bundle
<GridCube> just type VM and press tab
<GridCube> it should autocomplete the filename
<user__> if i got it right i typed in VM in terminal and tab but nothing
<GridCube> are uyou in the corect directory?
<dokoo> type /home/username/VM then tab
<GridCube> cd to the correct directory and try again
<GridCube> also remember that to execute something that is not installed you need to add ./ to it first, or the whole path to it
<user__> thank you guys for trying sinceraly but still nothing happens
<GridCube> is it an executable file user__ ?
<user__> i believe that it is, if it means anything it is a .bundle file and it contains virtual machine (VMWare workstation)
<user__> the instructions i got from https://pubs.vmware.com/workstation-9/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.vmware.ws.get_started.doc%2FGUID-1F5B1F14-A586-4A56-83FA-2E7D8333D5CA.html
<GridCube> user__: go to the directory where the file is and type ls -o VM*
<user__> when you say go to the directory where the file is,do you mean "go to" it in terminal or actually going to the user downloads folder
<GridCube> you should see something like; -rw-rw-r-- 1 biblio 14150978 ene 25 12:25 adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.440.orig.tar.gz
<GridCube> i mean on a terminal, cd to it
<GridCube> user__: in this case this file is not exectuble, you should see some x's
<user__> user@user:~$ ls -o VM*
<user__> ls: cannot access VM*: No such file or directory
<user__> user@user:~$
<GridCube> you are not in the correct directory
<GridCube> you have not cd Downloads
<user__> i have not cd at all,it downloaded to /home/user/Downloads when i downloaded it
<user__> by defualt
<GridCube> well , you need to go there
<GridCube> type cd Downloads on the terminal
<GridCube> and press enter
<GridCube> to go to the downloads directory
<user__> ok seems i am there now and what to type now
<GridCube> the ls
<user__> user@user:~$ cd Downloads
<user__> user@user:~/Downloads$
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> good
<user__> user@user:~/Downloads$ ls
<user__> VMware-Workstation-Full-11.1.0-2496824.x86_64.bundle
<user__> user@user:~/Downloads$
<GridCube> now type ls -o VM*
<GridCube> good the file is there
<GridCube> now the -o will tell you if its executable or not
<user__> ok and now how would i cd it as instructions require
<user__> ok doing -o now
<user__> VMware-Workstation-Full-11.1.0-2496824.x86_64.bundle
<user__> user@user:~/Downloads$ ls -o VM*
<user__> -rw-rw-r-- 1 user 432476411 Mar  4 08:02 VMware-Workstation-Full-11.1.0-2496824.x86_64.bundle
<user__> user@user:~/Downloads$
<GridCube> its not an executable file user__, try chmod +x VM[press tab]
<user__> user@user:~/Downloads$ chmod +x VMware-Workstation-Full-11.1.0-2496824.x86_64.bundle
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> now do ./VM[press tab]
<GridCube> stuff should happen
<user__> 2minutes thanks again grid
<GridCube> well, you are on your own now user__ :)
<GridCube> good luck
<user__> re-did commands, file is now in green color,then ./VM and tab just completed file name again so maybe will now do the sh command from installation instructions?
<user__> 	
<user__> Run the appropriate Workstation installer for the host system.
<user__> For example: sh VMware-Workstation-xxxx-xxxx.architecture.bundle [--option]
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i guess
<user__> and now when i click the file it tells me root access is required for these operations
<GridCube> you at least have the file now
<user__> yes,thanks for that.
<GridCube> well yes, you made it executable, if you didnt have to just do a chmod -x VM[press tab]
<user__> i pressed enter as you said and it tries to extract but i get pop-up of root access needed,how do i do the same only in root access?
<GridCube> chmod minus x takes the x P: chmod plus x adds the x, see?
<GridCube> sudo
<GridCube> add sudo in front of the command you are given
<GridCube> again this is dangerous and you just do it if you understand what its going on
<GridCube> else you risk damaging your system
<GridCube> i hope you understand this
<user__> i think i am now root in right folder will try
<user__> yes successfully extracted
<user__> just to know for now and future,is it acceptable to "tip" for assistance here or not at all
<user__> thank you very much Grid.
<GridCube> user__: its unusual, just pass the help to the next person who needs it :) if you wanna contribute with monies theres bug hunting rewards that you can contribute, you can ask the people at -devel how to do so
<user__> ok
<GridCube> and you're welcome user__ :) but again, remember that doing blindly what people tells you on the internet is dangerous, you should do it only if you understand whats going on
<GridCube> if not ask someone else if its correct or be aware of the risk you are taking
<GridCube> its your system after all, you are responsible for it
<janfi> Hello
<janfi> I use Xubuntu 14.04. Very often when I start my computer my icons are arranged to the left of the screen. I don't want that. Is there any solution ?
<drc> janfi: what do you want?  No icons, icons on right?  What?
<klopsi-u3> are you using Xubuntu 12.04 janfi ?
<drc> klopsi-u3: He said 14.04
<klopsi-u3> oh sorry i flew over that
<klopsi-u3> here is some discussion about the problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1190990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190990 in xfdesktop "Xfce4 mess up with icon positions" [Low,Fix released]
<drc> klopsi-u3: We're not sure he has a bug...we really don't know what he wants.
<klopsi-u3> wants to keep desktop icon placement and not have them moved to the left side?
<drc> We don't know...re-read his comment.  All we know is that they are on the left and he doesn't want that.
<drc> You're probably correct, but until he gives us more inforamtion.... :)
<cfhowlett> janfi, care to weigh here??
<janfi> What I want is if I put an icon (generally a folder shortcut) somewhere on the screen, the day after I would like to find it on the same place.
<drc> janfi: See the link klopsi-u3 gabe you earlier.
<drc> klopsi-u3: You were right :)
<janfi> ok
<drc> s/gabe/gave/
<janfi> I have Xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu07w> Hi there, trying to get my "at"-sign running on a MacBook with latest Xubuntu. I tryed to map "<Control><Alt>l" as a system shortcut, which should output the sign, but it doesnt work. Is there a way to output a string by using a shortcut?
<janfi> thanks, that should help
<xubuntu07w> I think, I found it by myself. I used "lv3:enter_switch" as a xkboption ... works fine for me, thamks
<klopsi-u3> ok cause my sid install couldnt run bumblee i am back to xubuntu :)
<klopsi-u3> bumblebee
<klopsi-u3> wonder if I can just switch to nvidia binary driver with "Additional Drivers" on an optimus laptop
<klopsi-u3> here goes nuthin
<klopsi-u3> rebooted and now laptop is using the nvidia chip!
<klopsi-u3> wow!
<msev_> got a question, in one of the app I use which has a dock inside based on "Gnome dock library (gdl)" I can't see text in one of the docked items, but in others I can...does anyone have an idea what could that be
<vrkalak> will xubuntu-15.04 have xfce-4.12 already installed?  does anyone know?
<spartakus9> I'm on Xubuntu and I want to install bumblebee. My problem is that I don't know wich installation I could use.
<spartakus9> sudo apt-get install bumblebee but with which options ?
<spartakus9> Is virtualg and primus the same ? I use the opensource driver by the way.
<spartakus9>  In fact, I just want to know if primus is made for the open source driver or not because I don't want to use the proprietary one.
<vrkalak> hey, Drone` ... o/
<Executioner> spartakus9: try 1.4.31, if that doesn't work uninstall it
<katastrof> How to know which card graphic my system is using?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<katastrof> holstein: Thanks I don't understand I mean is driver = card graphic the same? I use nouveau (without bumblebee) and I have two graphical cards.
<katastrof> When I mean the same, I mean in the result of the command
<holstein> katastrof: if you are using the nouveau driver, thats the nvidia open driver..
<katastrof> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531529/
<holstein> katastrof: right..
<holstein> katastrof: you'll have to install something to manage the display you want to use
<katastrof> That means it's my nvidia card that's always running ?
<holstein> katastrof: what do i do? disable the nvidia side, since i want the battery life..
<holstein> katastrof: if you havent done anything to keep the nvidia card from running, then, yes.. AFAIK, the nvidia "side" is still running
<holstein> katastrof: on my dual GPU like that, i use a kernel mod from a PPA that disabled the nvidia side
<katastrof> but intel is running too ?
<katastrof> they are both running but nvidia is the real one used, or ?
<holstein> katastrof: AFAIK, correct.. but, just pulling power.. not displaying things
<holstein> katastrof: is this relevant? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics i would expect to install something to manage the device.. if thats possible in linux
<katastrof> holstein: the thing is I used bumblebee but with nouveau it's causes problems and nividia prime is also a problem for me because it freezes my computer some time
<holstein> katastrof: yup.. caused problems for me to.. AFAIK, nvidia didnt specifically address it for me, so, i just disabled the nvidia "side"
<klopsi-u3> i just switched to the nvidia driver
<klopsi-u3> never need battery
<holstein> katastrof: i would expect a lot of trial and error, and trying the various drivers.. and i would personally want the latest 15.04, even though, its not out yet
<katastrof> if i install nvidia prime but I activate only the intel card, the problem will not go because it's the same driver ?
<holstein> katastrof: those are the quesitons i would be answering, with experiementation..
<holstein> katastrof: i dont have that hardware.. but, you can always look for someone with it, in #ubuntu for example..
<katastrof> did you have problems with flash too ?
<katastrof> with the prop drivers I had to F5 to reload like youtube videos because I had the sound but not the frame
<holstein> katastrof: no.. i use the current flash provided to linux for the chrome browser
<holstein> katastrof: i dont personally let chrome dictate my GPU drivers in linux.. its just such a potential mess..
<katastrof> I'm contacting a guy from #ubuntu right now he has nvidia prime
<katastrof> I'll post the result here maybe it will help
<katastrof> He said pretty the same thing : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531773/
<katastrof> I'll do some tests and come here if I see it doesn't work ty guys !
<katastrof> holstein: but damn i use only intel will it be a problem for encoding stuff I forget to mention that
<katastrof> *if i use
<Dub_Boy> Woohoo Xubuntu brought my PC back to life!
<klopsi-u3> yaay
<Dub_Boy> Can anyone explain what adding vm.swapsize=10 to /etc/sysctl does ecatly to increase performance? also I've heard it has no effect
#xubuntu 2015-03-05
<eikon81g> Just poppin in to see what's up.. I got my bluetooth speaker working the other night and after I rebooted it no longer appears in my sound settings under output devices after being paired. It does still pair and I think it would work fine if I could get the sound settings changed to output to it.. I will mess with it later
<vivid274181> oie
<bynarie> quick question, when writing shell script, how can i accept a string input.. for example (./vpn <config_file), vpn.sh being the script that accepts a string location of the file
<bynarie> ??
<klopsi-u3> $1 bynarie
<bynarie> let me give it a shot.. thank you
<bynarie> klopsi-u3, sure does work.. thank you kindly! (im still straight up n00b in shell scripting)
<klopsi-u3> you are welcome
<klopsi-u3> http://linuxconfig.org/bash-scripting-tutorial
<bynarie> ty
<eikon81g> "mustardz> You must be an educated nigger" LOLLL
<eikon81g> sorry wrong channel lol
<bynarie> wow
<bynarie> lol
<stafi4> I installed an Nvidia driver from xorg-edgers and after a reboot the lightm starts but shows nothing. I must remove the prop driver and get back to nouveau to resolve the problem. But, I want the prop driver because I have the Nvidia optimus.
<knome> stafi4, PPA's aren't officially supported; report the problems to the PPA maintainer
<stafi4> knome: I don't think it's a bug or something, just a wrong manipulation by me. That's why I came here to be helped.
<knome> well if it works without the PPA but not with it, it's likely to be a bug in the PPA
<stafi4> knome: thanks you helped me so much
<Seven_Six_Two> most of the icons in my xfce menu are missing, and the appearances app doesn't change anything. ubuntu trusty
<kahtahs> how did you install xfce?
<Seven_Six_Two> using synaptic
<knob> Hello everyone!
<kahtahs> Seven_Six_Two: which package?
<Seven_Six_Two> kahtahs, it was a while ago, but I looked, and the metapackage is installed
<Seven_Six_Two> although I've also installed other stuff by hand
<kahtahs> Seven_Six_Two: which meta-package? xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop?
<Seven_Six_Two> xfce4
<GridCube> well, there's your problem
<Seven_Six_Two> interesting. Whatever was installed (it's fine now) should be included in the xfce metapackage.
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks kahtahs and GridCube
<deww> hello. i noticed that recently when i click on urls that appear in the xfce4-terminal, it opened a blank page in my browser, firefox. what can i check or do to remediate this?
<deww> running 14.04.2
<krytarik> deww: LP bug 1425972.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<deww> ah
<deww> i had no idea what to search for to look at :) thank you.
<deww> silly firefox
<deww> thanks again!
<krytarik> Welcome.
<Bwithmore19> hello guys why i cannot convert mp4 to mp3 in sound converter it said to me python(2.7) requires you to install h264decoder what codec plugins i need in order to convert my video to audio
<krytarik> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras | Bwithmore19
<ubottu> Bwithmore19: xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 61 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<jumapico> Hi all. I need build xubuntu desktop images (32 bit) with variants for different users. I want use packer.io for this, but i have problems installing the openssh-server package from a preseed file. Here is the preseed file: http://pastebin.com/xHpAt1Nz . Someone know what is wrong?
<jumapico> Hi all. I need help with a preseed file for build a virtualbox image for xubuntu desktop 14.04. Specifically the installer not install the package openssh-server. Here is the preseed file used: http://pastebin.com/xHpAt1Nz, any help is welcome!
<jumapico> (sorry wrong channel)
<knob> Started using Xubuntu yesterday for the first time... I like it a lot.   So far, I like it more than the stock Unity desktop (Window Manager?)
<Orioa> yeah i do not like the unity desktop
<Orioa> xfce is alot better
<Orioa> wintousb
<Orioa> whoops
<knob> Orioa, yeah.   I installed it on a secondary laptop I had around... yet I think I will move my main laptop, and my workstation to it.
<knob> Going to test some more days... and then move.
<Orioa> kewl
<Orioa> i think you will really like it
<knob> so far, so good.
<knob> Just googled some pages as to how to "move" ubuntu from Unity to xfce
<Orioa> is there a way to auto generate a openbox menu
<Orioa> i tried using openbox but when i did i had generic menu ..i really do not want to have to manually add every thing
<vrkalak> Orioa, try > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<longbonglungfish> Clickable links in the "About" dialogues of certain applications, do not function correctly. They launch / activate my default web browser (Firefox), but do not load the URL. They simply open a Firefox window with the start page, and that's it. For instance, if I open up Thunar or Mousepad, and navigate to "Help" > "About", then click the link in the "About" window, firefox opens the URL. On the other hand, if I open up Pinta
<longbonglungfish> and navigate to "Help" > "Pinta Website", or VirtualBox and navigate to "Help" > "VirtualBox Website", a new Firefox window will open up, but it will only display the start page. This problem occurs in other applications too, like Synaptic (when clicking the "Visit Homepage" link under application descriptions, or gMusicBrowser, when clicking the link displayed in "Settings" > "About". I don't want to screw any mime/file-type
<longbonglungfish> associations up on my system, so I'm coming here to ask about solutions. I'm on Xubuntu 14.04 BTW. Many thanks in advance!
<holstein> !bug | longbonglungfish
<ubottu> longbonglungfish: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<longbonglungfish> I have no idea what component I'd file this bug under :\
<krytarik> longbonglungfish: LP bug 1425972.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<longbonglungfish> krytarik, thank-you! that's exactly what i'm experiencing!
<pjotter1> Hi people. I'm looking for a really simple, flatlooking, no rounded edges, no fancy stuff theme for Xubuntu 14.04. Anyone any suggestions?
<klopsi-u3> dark or light?
<klopsi-u3> colorful or muted colors?
<pjotter1> It must be as boring as possible. I think light will do fine. With greyish windows.
<klopsi-u3> and the corners of windows must not be rounded?
<pjotter1> As straight as possible
<pjotter1> Maybe a few pixels rounded. But overall look must be square
<klopsi-u3> that is exactly my default xfce theme on debian sid
<pjotter1> what theme does debian use?
<pjotter1> Hello eveybody. How can I use a xfwm4 theme in Xubuntu 14.04? Putting it in ~/.themes doesn't work.
<klopsi-u3> i dont know but maybe in /usr/share/themes
<pjotter1> It should work, I know. I'll try...
<pjotter1> Ok, I got it now :). One thing. In many themes, the scrollbar of fullscreened firefox still has a border around it. When you move the mouse to the scrollbar to move it, you must position it just a little to the left of the rightside screen to make it work. Anyone any ideas how to fix this so that clicking on the rightside pixel will also work?
<fuzbeez> hi! I have a small problem with kb shortcuts; if set via window manager settings, they work, but when set via keyboard settings -> application shortcuts they don't work
<fuzbeez> this occurred after an upgrade to new ubuntu via update (not a new install)
<fuzbeez> any ideas?
#xubuntu 2015-03-06
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, I have a issue with firefox, it wont open external hyperlinks
<PhoenixSTF> just goes on home page
<Unit193> bug 1425972
<ubottu> bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<PhoenixSTF> oh
<PhoenixSTF> ty
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<PhoenixSTF> it has to do with emacs?
<Unit193> Seems that also has a problem with Firefox removing -remote
<PhoenixSTF> yes it has, it is something to do the helpers in xfce4
<PhoenixSTF> is not a big issue just details...
<Unit193> Emacs won't be using the xfce4 helpers, no.
<PhoenixSTF> no emacs woth but changin the last line with X-XFCE-CommandsWithParameter=%B -new-tab "%s";%B "%s" seems to work
<PhoenixSTF> at least on other programs
<PhoenixSTF> but thanks for the help really did find the workaround ;)
<shurtagul> Where can I change the settings of the alt-tab menu for xfce? They show that it has a list view in the update..
<knome> in 4.12? are you running 4.12?
<shurtagul> Yeah
<ochosi> in that case xfwm4-tweaks > compositor > enable previews
<shurtagul> http://uppix.com/f-Screenshot_from_54f90052001876c6.png
<shurtagul> Thats all I see..
<xubuntu06w> good night for you all
<klopsi-u3> hello to you too
<shurtagul> Good evening.
<xubuntu06w> I've just reinstalled Xubuntu, but the configured password is not working, how can I fix it?
<xubuntu06w> first I thought I'd forgotten it, but after reinstalling I've realized it's not the point, mabe one of the characters I've used is not compatible
<xubuntu06w> *maybe
<holstein> xubuntu06w: just reset the password to something simple, that you know
<holstein> to test..
<shurtagul> xubuntu06w, do you mean your login password?
<holstein> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<holstein> you can test the login in tty.. some folks assume the password is the issue, when, its the session that wont start..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> if you can input your username and password there ^ and get a prompt, then, you dont have a password problem..
<xubuntu06w> hmm... holstein, that's exactly what I meant
<xubuntu06w> thanks shurtagul, yup, it's the login password
<shurtagul> Thank holstein lol I did nothing
<xubuntu06w> shurtagul, I'm thankful for you both!! hehe, gonna try it
<shurtagul> Anyone know about the alt tab menu thing?
<holstein> shurtagul: "they" show what has a list view in the update? a ppa you added?
<shurtagul> http://xfce.org/about/tour
<holstein> shurtagul: where did you get 4.12?
<shurtagul> A PPA
<holstein> shurtagul: i would make sure i have that version, and ask the ppa maintainer, or upstream xfce support venues about it
<shurtagul> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12 Have what version?
<Seven_Six_Two> I was in earlier complaining about missing menu icons in menu after installing xfce, which was sorted by installing xubuntu-desktop metapkg. now, after a time, my session logs out.
<holstein> shurtagul: i would make sure i have the version that is being referenced at the link you post
<Seven_Six_Two> It's like a power saver thing that blanks your screen, and it looks innocuous, but I've just started noticing the nvidia logo flashing before going blank again.
<Seven_Six_Two> then when i press a key, the screen comes on, at normal login screen.
<shurtagul> http://uppix.com/f-wwww54f90587001876c9.png I definitely have 4.12 installed if you mean that.
<holstein> Seven_Six_Two: sounds like you wake it up from sleep, and you are promted for the password after locking
<klopsi-u3> 4.10 works fine here. dont see the reason for the hubbub
<holstein> shurtagul: cool.. could take a bit for all the changes in that *very* latest to come to the PPA you are using.. ask the maintainers of the sources
<shurtagul> holstein, ok thanks for your help
<Seven_Six_Two> holstein, No, it's a brand new session. I just remembered one other change that I did (oops!) to try to fix a noisy fan, so I just undid it and rebooted. I'll check power settings and test again.
<holstein> Seven_Six_Two: sure, friend. in a *brand* new session.. the settings that i see typically set by default would do that
<holstein> sleep and lock the monitor. with a password prompt at wake.. if you havent explored that option, look in the xfce power settigns in the menu, and see what you see there that is relevant.. as well as the screensaver..
<holstein> "dont lock the session when starting the screensaver".. etc..
<Seven_Six_Two> checking it out now
<Espionage724> hmm, so I just did a clean install of today's Xubuntu 15.04 daily (BIOS mode with the LVM + encryption disk encryption options checked; no home folder encryption), and on the first boot after install, I only have a gray screen with a cursor on it
<Seven_Six_Two> it did it again. I'm back at the login screen.
<Seven_Six_Two> I set power management to never turn the screen off, whether on battery or power. Screensaver is off.
<holstein> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<holstein> Espionage724: you can also try #xubuntu-devel for xubuntu specific things.. otherwise, use a supported version
<Espionage724> ah, alright I'll try over there; thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> tail of xorg.0.log.old:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/10546049
<holstein> Seven_Six_Two: i would experiement with the opensource nvidia driver..
<AndroidHacker> anyone know about the package libuuid? im trying to compile parted, but its telling me i need this package installed, even tho it doesnt exist. have already installed uuid and uuid-dsev
<AndroidHacker> *uuid-dev
<holstein> i dont,but the repos are the same as main ubntu, so myabe more folks in #ubuntu culd assist with first hand info
<holstein> !info libuuid-perl
<ubottu> libuuid-perl (source: libuuid-perl): Perl extension for using UUID interfaces as defined in e2fsprogs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.05-1build1 (utopic), package size 9 kB, installed size 81 kB
<holstein> but, im assuming you have already tried that..
<holstein> !info uuid-dev
<ubottu> uuid-dev (source: util-linux): universally unique id library - headers and static libraries. In component main, is extra. Version 2.25.1-3ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<holstein> maybe "it" is expecting a different version..
<klopsi-u3> i liked fstab better without uuid
<AndroidHacker> i havent tried the libuuid-perl
<AndroidHacker> thank you
<galentanner> Hello?
<cfhowlett> galentanner, ask your xubuntu question
<galentanner> I'm having an issue with ubuntu.  Can someone help?
<galentanner> Thanks
<galentanner> I installed Xbuntu 14.04 on my old Dell laptop.  Every time I close the screen and then reopen it the mouse is frozen.  I can't find a simple solution for a newbie such as myself.  Can you help?
<cfhowlett> galentanner, wired mouse or bluetooth?
<galentanner> It is a  synaptic touch pad, I think.
<galentanner> It works on a fresh restart but not on the wake up.
<cfhowlett> galentanner, ask in #ubuntu   more eyes
<galentanner> ok.  Thanks.
<newinxubuntu> hello good day!
<newinxubuntu> how can i install my graphics card in xubuntu and other hardwares
<newinxubuntu> anyone?
<knob> Good morning all
<knob> NegativeFlare,
<knob> oops
<knob> =)
<antovar> Hi, I can't get X in xubuntu to listen so I may open windows from crontab and from others hosts. I've tryed everything I've found in internet
<antovar> help. please
<knob> antovar, no idea
<knob> Guys, I moved my main laptop to xubuntu just now.   From Unity to Xubuntu.
<knob> Awesome stuff!
<knob> Remove CairoDock, tint2, and Wally
<antovar> I've also moved from unity and I had no problem with X listening to tcp connections there
<zadigfaction> Guys, I have a question about bumblebee (nvidia-prime like). Just a little question. If you use it, please tag me.
<GridCube> !ask | zadigfaction
<ubottu> zadigfaction: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zadigfaction> In bumblebee, there are options like optirun -b primus or primusrun, to activate the nvidia card for an application. What I don't understand is if it's activate for an application, isn't it for all the system? That means both cards are activated?
<zadigfaction> And if it's the case, what's the point?
<xubuntu20w> Hmm odd thing happening with me. On 14.04.2 fresh install, local/internet links in whisker menu (Help, Xubuntu Website, Contribute to Xubuntu) open up the browser fine with the page. However, updating Firefox makes something go wrong. Clicking these links in whisker menu only opens up the browser with no page loaded. Same thing applies to creating URL links on desktop.
<elfy> xubuntu20w: yep - known bug
<elfy> bug 1425972
<ubottu> bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<elfy> there's a fix in there you can do manually
<xubuntu20w> I guess I could edit them to open Firefox rather than through default WebBrowser
<xubuntu20w> thanks for the bug page
<elfy> xubuntu20w: change /usr/share/xfce4/helpers/firefox.desktop
<elfy> last 2 lines
<xubuntu20w> an easy fix then. mozilla took out the remote option
<xubuntu20w> I have changed it so if something is updated now that wouldn't affect my change?
<elfy> not sure tbh - might, but that should just be official fix landing
<htqp> elfy xubuntu20w  an update to package libexo-helpers may overwrite the file. but tbh I do not remember having ever seen an update to that package
<htqp> (source: dpkg -S /usr/share/xfce4/helpers, which means "what is the package that contains the file ...")
<xubuntu20w> that won't be an issue then, I don't have any other reason for the file
<xubuntu20w> the other issue I am encountering is the restart button not working after changing driver on Additional Drivers tab of Software & Updates...seems to be a gnome related restart command there. couldn't find a bug report
<xubuntu20w> http://i.imgur.com/ykKs7kS.png
<xubuntu20w> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'gnome-session-quit'
<brainvvash_> xubuntu20w, please file a bug report against software-properties
<GreekDude> How would I set Super+D to show the xfce desktop?
<krytarik> GreekDude: "Settings Manager → Window Manager → Keyboard → Show desktop"
<GreekDude> thanks
<GreekDude> It doesn't appear to actually work, though, when I tried it just now. All that happens is the whisker menu pops up
<krytarik> GreekDude: Well, I tried it before too.
<holstein> GreekDude: try, temporarily, setting to another combo.. see that you can trigger the action. seems to me, the "super" function is happening *before* super+d..
<GreekDude> it works fine as the original control-alt-d
<krytarik> GreekDude: Yep, looks like you've assigned Whisker Menu to just the Super key.
<GreekDude> I recall doing that
<holstein> or, something with the keyboard/hardware/config is not passing the superD through past just super
<holstein> when i faced that *exact* issue, i just remapped.. and got a good nights sleep..
<holstein> but, im sure you can hack about on it, and sort out what is going on..
<GridCube> if you map a single key to a function, then you cannot just use it for combinations with other functions as well, or at least thats what i understand
<GreekDude> I see. I think I
<GreekDude> will just use control-alt-d
<holstein> GreekDude: that could be the case..
<GreekDude> Stupid me hits the enter key by accident all the time >.< I should not be trusted near small keyboards
<obscurehero> Hello! I've installed Xubuntu on my Acer C720 chromebook. I wanted to dual boot so I just put a boot partition sda6 (16MB) my main partition sda7 and then a swap partition (4096 MB) at the end of the disk. The beginning of the disk is all ChromeOS stuff.
<obscurehero> I booted into the liveCD alright, but when I try to boot into my new installation it just hangs for forever
<obscurehero> pointers to help me solve this issue?
<GreekDude> booting from USB?
<GreekDude> or from an actual CD
<GreekDude> er, from a USB flash drive, or from a CD drive, or a USB CD drive
<obscurehero> USB flash drive
<obscurehero> I booted into the 'try' option and then installed from there
<GreekDude> That'd be a LiveUSB then, I think, but I'm not sure if it really matters
<obscurehero> I had to add the 'mem=1G' option because it was having an issue
<obscurehero> sorry my terminology and knowledge are quite lacking
<obscurehero> my only linux experience previous is CLI with ubunutu/debian/CentOS for the basic things I need to do with my VPS'
<holstein> obscurehero: you have to, as per a c720 user in my lug, facilitate the hardware to boot something other than chromeos
<GreekDude> I'm just being a (curious) pedant. Does it reach a boot splash screen before hanging?
<holstein> obscurehero: have you edited the bios? or entered developermode? etc? all the machine side tweaks needed?
<obscurehero> yes, holstein I've enabled developer mode, I've limited chrome OS to a partition (partitions... I have no idea why it needs so many)
<obscurehero> GreekDude, be what you'd like, any help is appreciated even if it's just to call me an idiot... that could be helpful I guess. haha
<obscurehero> GreekDude, I don't get a graphical splash screen. It gives some register error, a USB 2-4 error, and then hangs
<holstein> if i were doing so, i would refer to a guide like http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/764181-how-to-install-linux-on-an-acer-c720-chromebook
<holstein> there will be some *very* specific things you need to do machine-side to make any "unsupported" operating system boot..
<obscurehero> holstein, yes, I was using this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chromebook
<holstein> sounds to me like, you havent quite gotten the machine to that state. my LUG friend took "The read-only screw" out of his, and put open bios on
<obscurehero> because I thought I'd be brave and try Arch, and then I thought better of it
<obscurehero> yeah, I can do that. You only need to do that if you'd like to boot to the SeaBIOS by default
<obscurehero> and since I don't know how to write back to the firmware to revert that at this point, I'd rather not do anything irreversible.
<holstein> sure.. its just that, that bios faciliates specificall doing what you are trying to do
<holstein> otherwise, there are steps.. can you boot the live iso? and the installer worked? correct?
<obscurehero> Yeah, but it comes with a SeaBIOS by default and I'm able to boot the LiveUSB so does that rule out the bios as an issue?
<obscurehero> yes, installer worked
<obscurehero> booting back into the LiveUSB it recognizes the new partition as a Xubuntu 14.10
<holstein> obscurehero: i personally suggest a backup.. a clone, or whatever it takes. that hard drive fails like all the rest, and you lose everything then.. might as well plan for that "irreversible" inevitability.. that will assist you in being more "nimble" now
<obscurehero> holstein, yes, I love backups. But I can't backup the firmware at this point because I don't have my raspi to interface with it.
<obscurehero> That's one of the options for editing the firmware. I can flash new firmware without it, but to unbrick I'd need some way to interface with the firmware directly
<obscurehero> Otherwise, I don't care what I do with the disk. I jsut got this chromebook and I've actually upgraded to a 128GB SSD
<holstein> obscurehero: sure. its just that you reference wanting to "reverse" and get back where you are. and *when* that hard drive fails, that will not be possible.. so, i say, address that, and then you can better tinker
<obscurehero> *120
<obscurehero> holstein, oh, I don't mean reverse and get my data back. Just restoring the device back to a chromebook again... in order to boot to the SeaBIOS by default and not by hotkey you have to remove the writeprotect screw, write a change to the hardware bios, and then oila you're good to go
<obscurehero> but to reverse the hardware change, I need to undo what I wrote to the firmware and I don't know how to do that when I'm not in ChromeOS... and I can't install ChromeOS if I default to SeaBIOS AFAIK... haha
<holstein> yup.. i understand, and im personally still running chrome os on my c720.. im working on "tinkering" with other hardware.. when i decide to tinker with that hardware, i will be ready to do whatever it takes
<obscurehero> Anyway, it should be irrelevant b/c I can just press Ctrl+L to do the same thing
<obscurehero> it slows down the boot process and adds a step, but I'm not super bothered by that for the momment
<obscurehero> *moment
<GreekDude> voila
<obscurehero> FWIW, the write-protect screw and all that bios crap shouldn't be the issues as far as I can tell
<obscurehero> GreekDude, yes I forgot my v
<obscurehero> s/oila/voila
<holstein> cool.. well, xubuntu works and boot fine here, and for others. so, i think it may be constructive to assume it may be related to the hardware setup there. since, those have *large* guides on how to facilitate "normal" booting of other operating systems
<GreekDude> s/(?!<v)oila/voila/ should do it I think
<holstein> otherwise, let me see if my LUG friend is on.. i know he already wipe and put xubuntu on his..
<GreekDude> anyways, I should be quiet, I'm not contributing
<obscurehero> yes, again, you shame me GreekDude
<obscurehero> my regex is shitty
<obscurehero> holstein, yeah, I'll sort through it. I can boot with the LiveUSB so I think it's something wrong I'm doing with the dual boot system
<bynarie> Xubuntu rocks!
<GreekDude> while yours would work in some cases, it'd make voila into vvoila. However, I'm still not really helping any and will be quiet now
<holstein> obscurehero:  i ping'd my friend. if he shows up, i'll ask him to find you here.. otherwise, good luck..
<obscurehero> GreekDude, it would, sorry I was being specific/optimistic. The world only works the way I tell it to, dammit
<obscurehero> holstein, cheers
<obscurehero> oooh I think I figured it out... I think it was related to how I partitioned my disk... I'll let you know when I'm done if it worked :)
<Nivex> I've got a funky video res issue in a KVM guest: http://www.nivex.net/images/tmp/vivid-res-mismatch.png
<Nivex> No idea how I'd even report that one
<holstein> a "kvm guest" ?
<holstein> oh.. kvm virtualization..
<Nivex> yes, kernel virtual machine manager by virt-manager
<Nivex> *managed
<holstein> Nivex: i have seen that, before.. that half screen type oddness..
<holstein> with virtualbox and lxde.. and others..
<Nivex> first I've ever bumped into it, so since it's a beta I thought I'd try and get it reported in time
<holstein> yeah.. thats what addressed it for me.. updating
<Nivex> I end up having to use vmvga because there's still funkyness with the cirrus driver
<Nivex> Ideally I'd be using qxl but that's even weirder (missing letters, weird image scaling)
<Pici> 70
<Unit193> Goal!
<xubuntu96w> What to do with flickering white screen?  I am an idiot who knows nothing about xubuntu
<xubuntu41w> what to do with flickering white screen?  I am an idiot who knows nothing about xubuntu
<sam_i_am> When I left mouse on a window's title bar, it often starts to move the window.  How can I change that behavior?  I just want it to raise the window.
<knome> change what behavior? not being able to move windows?
<sam_i_am> knome: I left click on the title bar, not intending to move the window, just raise it. But the cursor changes to a hand & the window starts to move
<sam_i_am> knome: I want to set some parameter to make this less sensitive
<sam_i_am> knome: so it moves only when I hold down the mouse button, not click it
<knome> i think you might need to edit the window manager code and rebuild then
<sam_i_am> knome: wow.  Any idea what area of the wm code this might be in
<knome> nope
<sam_i_am> K thx
<knome> but i don't think there is any threshold currently
<knome> the window moves as soon as you drag it
<krytarik> sam_i_am: Just lower the mouse sensibility.
<sam_i_am> knome: so a tiny mouse movement will cause this behavior
<knome> sure
<knome> well as a workaround, you can click any button on the titlebar to bring up the window
<knome> eg. the scrollwheel, if your wheel is buttoned
<knome> actually, that doesn't seem to work
<knome> but right-click does
<FFf> hey
<sam_i_am> So I should try adjusting "sensitivity" in the
<FFf> can somebody help?
<knome> FFf, just ask your question
<sam_i_am> mouse & touchpad control panel for buttons & feedback
<knome> sam_i_am, actually, the wheel button works if you click the window content area, but not the window title
<knome> 01:09 » sam_i_am [c65fe2ec@gateway/web/freenode/ip.198.95.226.236] has joined
<knome> hmm
<FFf> i use qt and kde stuff and after i added the 4.12 ppa they became retro. The gtk apps still looks like charm
<knome> too much middle-button clicking.
<FFf> is it normal?
<sam_i_am> knome: yeah, but I've got the wheel set up as paste, so I may end up pasting stuff doing that
<knome> sam_i_am, as we saw, yeah.
<FFf> i have another problem with xfwm4
<sam_i_am> OK, I'll try that.  Thx
<knome> FFf, probably. just to remind that you use PPAs at your own risk.. but you can probably fix this by installing qt4-qtconfig and set the gui style to "GTK+"
<FFf> i'll try it
<FFf> oh
<FFf> it's worked well
<FFf> ty
#xubuntu 2015-03-07
<xubuntu799> xubuntu is the best! :D
<krytarik> xubuntu799: Lovely - enjoy! :)
<xubuntu799> much better and easer than ubuntu
<xubuntu799> i just bought new laptop i i'm installing now my favourite xubuntu :D
<internetman> is there a way to check if my home dir is actually encrypted when my screen saver is tunred on?
<GridCube> no idea
<linuxnewbaby> hi
<linuxnewbaby> can somebody help me to tell how to fix my monitor display that cant be changed
<linuxnewbaby> please T_T
<Alftand> hello
<Alftand> is anyone there?
<Alftand> im having a problem with the indicators in the tray
<Alftand> a new thing has appeared where lots of application tabs appear when i open an application
<Alftand> E.G when i open google chrome these tabs appear
<Alftand> File, Edit, View, History, Tools, People, Help
<Alftand> these keep appearing in the indicator tray and i dont know how to get rid of them
<Alftand> does anyone know how to remove/disable it
<Alftand> hi
<Alftand> is anyone there?
<Alftand> hi baizon
<Alftand> can u help?
<baizon> Alftand: what's the problem?
<Alftand> for some reason i installed all of the unity packages "with the idea of better indicator support@
<Alftand> it works well
<Alftand> the downside
<Alftand> now tabs appear in the indicator tray
<Alftand> so when i have my web browser open it sais:
<Alftand> File, Edit. View, History, Tools, People, Help
<Alftand> how do i remove/disable this?
<baizon> Alftand: remove indicator-appmenu appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<Alftand> it said "Selecting unity-gtk2-module instead of appmenu-gtk
<Alftand> is that a problem
<baizon> Alftand: no
<Alftand> you are a legend of IRC support
<Alftand> thx!
<baizon> Alftand: np
<FFF> hey!
<FFF> I use 17 with Xfce 4.12 and the wm won't save the keyboard shortcuts properly (it forgets them after reboot). I tried delete many times the default settings but it didn't help.
<cfhowlett> FFF, 17?  what is 17?
<FFF> Mint
<cfhowlett> FFF, not supported here.  xubuntu ain't mint.  mint ain't xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<FFF> oh
<FFF> okay.jpg
<OCP001> Hello. As XFCE 4.12 is now released I was wondering if there are plans to bring this version to Xubuntu 14.04? Do I need a PPA for the _stable_ XFCE 4.12 or will it be available in the Xubuntu repos?
<cfhowlett> OCP001, hopefully a backport to 14.04 is on the board.  if not: ppa
<OCP001> sorry, I'm not a native speaker. What does "is on the board" mean?
<cfhowlett> OCP001, "planned for"
<OCP001> ah, ok. thanks!
<msev_> in xfce 4.12 task manager can I get a numerical representation of total memory consumption?
<m1dnight___> guys, can anyone assist me in finding errors on a disk?
<m1dnight___> I have ran badblocks and smartctl and they all came back clean. Gnome disk utility does however say that the selftest has failed. Gparted gives no errors either.
<m1dnight___> I4m out of ideas on what to do.
<m1dnight___> The reason i'm checking is that my server keeps remounting the disk as read only
<m1dnight___> So I took it out, put it in my desktop and now i'm trying to figure out if it's broken or if my mainboard is broken.
<golemiant> Hi, how can i clone my panel to the second monitor? I already tried making a new panel, but then the whiskers menu does not share favorites in both panel menus....
<brainvvash> m1dnight___, that's a general question, please ask in #ubuntu or even ##linux
<m1dnight___> I know, but it's rather silent in there. That's why I came here :) Sorry then.
<m1dnight___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2033366, golemiant , something like that?
<golemiant> i dont know how that helps me.....
<brainvvash> golemiant, try to link one of the whisker menu config files to the other one (~/config/xfce4/panel)
<golemiant> did that with a soft and a hard linjk, but they get overwritten eventually.....
<brainvvash> not clue then (other than hacking the code)
<SergioAD> Hello
<SergioAD> how can I disable the password request at the boot on encrypted LVM?
<SergioAD> I want encrypted LVM but I do not want put my password each boot
<krytarik> SergioAD: Well, you can't have both, I suppose. :)
<SergioAD> this is so sad :(
<htqp> what do you expect to happen if another person boots the system? how do you want the computer to distinguish?
<SergioAD> obviouslly you have sessions for that
<SergioAD> well them, I will need to put my password each time, thank you so much
<drc> you're welcome.
<Alftand> hello?
<Alftand> i just ran ps_mem.py and it's using 1.3gb !!!!!
<Alftand> is this bad?
<bekks> What is that "ps_mem.py"? What does it do?
<ObrienDave> magic ;p
<Alftand> it adds up all the memory used by all running processes
<Alftand> and gives u a total
<bekks> Why dont you just use "free -m", and read the values?
<Alftand> because ps_mem.py goes into more detail
<bekks> in which manner?
<Alftand> 108.0 KiB +  57.5 KiB = 165.5 KiB	cron 140.0 KiB +  27.0 KiB = 167.0 KiB	cat 132.0 KiB +  35.5 KiB = 167.5 KiB	irqbalance 124.0 KiB +  60.5 KiB = 184.5 KiB	kerneloops 164.0 KiB +  33.0 KiB = 197.0 KiB	gnome-pty-helper 184.0 KiB +  36.5 KiB = 220.5 KiB	upstart-udev-bridge 192.0 KiB +  33.0 KiB = 225.0 KiB	upstart-socket-bridge  32.0 KiB + 195.0 KiB = 227.0 KiB	getty (6) 192.0 KiB +  47.5 KiB = 239.5 KiB	rtkit-daemon 228.0 KiB +  23.0
<bekks> What does it do what free -m doesnt do?
<bekks> Use a pastebin please.
<Alftand> kk soz
<Alftand> it came out wrong anyway
<bekks> Yeah, since it basically does the same as "ps aux".
<Alftand> it sais how much ram is used by EACH individual application
<Alftand> then gives a total at the bottom
<bekks> Thats what ps aux and free -m do, too :)
<ObrienDave> mine says 4093 used
<drc> Alftand: So, is your concern the total memory used or what?
<Alftand> hang on, this wasn't even the question lol
<Alftand> drc
<Alftand> ur right
<Alftand> 1.3gb!
<bekks> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ :)
<Alftand> sounds like a lot for xfce
<bekks> 11Take a look at ps aux to see whats using your RAM.
<drc> Alftand: Then use whatever tool you want and decide what is using what you consider an abnormal amount of memory.
<drc> Once that's done you can decide what to do about it.
<drc> But what I'd do is 1) reboot, 2) look at the memory using something that chows the changes as they occur, 3) start whatever apps you were usinig...one at a time...to see what changes.
<bekks> Or omit 1), proceed to 2) and 3).
<bekks> After 1), the memory usage will be different.
<drc> bekks: You could, but I like starting from a clean/known state
<Alftand> i removed the running applications like firefox and steam from the calculation
<Alftand> down to 708mb
<Alftand> is that bad?
<bekks> Depends.
<Alftand> xfce
<bekks> Alftand: Did you read the link i posted?
<Alftand> yh
<recon_lap> hi, for the last month or so I've been having lots of issues with using the Internet, firefox keeps crashing and also had thunderbird crash occasionally(not sure why, but I think it's using some html display stuff) . anyone have any ideas what might be causing this?
<Alftand> kk
<Alftand> rebooting
<max12345> I have an interface problem: the default program at the top of a right click menu doesn't change to the default I want it to be.
<max12345> how I can fix that?
<recon_lap> crash report is here http://pastebin.com/3e3MeAbH
<recon_lap> max12345: when you open a file with an alternative program there should be a  "always use this program" check box?
<max12345> recon_lap, yes but it doesn't change the program at the top of the right click menu
<max12345> oh wait no
<max12345> it did
<max12345> took some time for some reason
<max12345> thanks anyway^
<remline> How do I upgrade 14.04 to 14.10?
<elfy> go to software and updates, Updates tab, change Notify me of new version to any new version - update and it'll tell you 14.10 is available
<krytarik> remline: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS
<elfy> bear in mind that 14.10 is out of support in July and you'll need to upgrade sooner
<elfy> than if you stayed with LTS
<Alftand> hi
<Alftand> i need a hand with getting rid of an indicator
<remline> Thank krytarik, does the wiki method use APT under the covers, or does it use some other mechanism?
<krytarik> remline: Yep.
<ObrienDave> Alftand, right click and remove
<Alftand> not all of the indicators
<Alftand> remove will remove all of them
<Alftand> i need to remove one
<ObrienDave> right click, properties
<Alftand> thx!
<remline> krytarik, so what is the APT method? I've seen an option in man apt-get about dist-upgrade, but I don't understand the description.
<Alftand> dist-upgrade updates EVERYTHING
<krytarik> remline: It's not that - it uses some other magic entirely.
<Alftand> and can potentially break your system
 * ObrienDave ALWAYS uses dist-upgrade
<remline> krytarik, so when you said "Yep." above, you were referring to "yep, some other mechanism" ? :D
<krytarik> remline: Nope, it's still using the APT system - it just switches sources first, and applies some additional magic so you don't end up with a broken system afterwards.
<remline> Aha, so instead of something like http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty multiverse, sources would point to utopic multiverse?
<Alftand> it doesn't show up in properties
<Alftand> my problem ain't solved
<Alftand> what's the name of this indicator:
<Alftand> when you click it the options are:
<krytarik> remline: Yes.
<Alftand> About this computer
<Alftand> ubuntu help
<Alftand> system settings
<Alftand> lock
<Alftand> [my username]
<remline> krytarik, cool, thanks for the patient explanation. I'll probably give it a try for 15.04.
<Alftand> logout
<Alftand> suspend
<Alftand> restart
<Alftand> shutdown
<krytarik> Alftand: Indicator Session.
<Alftand> thx!
<Alftand> fixed!
<Alftand> \thx!
<krytarik> Alftand: Welcome.
<Alftand> hiya
<Alftand> i got another problem...
<Alftand> lol
<Alftand> no matter what i do the keyboard wont go to uk mode
<Alftand> i keep trying to set it to uk
<Alftand> and it keeps saying it's in uk mode
<Alftand> but it isnt
<Alftand> it's in US mode
<Alftand> help?
<krytarik> Alftand: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on one line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Alftand> ok
<Alftand> sorry
<Alftand> habit
<Alftand> ...doh
<drc> Alftand: It might help if you said "how" you tried.
<Alftand> i went into the whisker menu and i clicked "keyboard"
<Alftand> then i added UK to the list and deleted US from the lisrt
<Alftand> list*
<Alftand> nvm
<Alftand> fixed it
<Alftand> it's because i installed alot of unity's files
<Alftand> control of the keyboard layout was switched to a different application
<Alftand> "keyboard input methods"
<krytarik> Eww.
<Alftand> i dont actually use unity
<Alftand> oops nvm replying to a message sent almost an hour ago oops lol
<Alftand> hi
<Alftand> is anyone there?
<holstein> Alftand: yes..
<ObrienDave> we're waiting another hour before responding ;P
<Alftand> my hdmi sound wont work, im trying to get hdmi sound to a television from my laptop
<Alftand> pulseaudio doesn't see a new sound device
<Alftand> pulseaudio has been playing up recently
<holstein> Alftand: it may not work..
<holstein> Alftand: you can try pavucontrol, and try referring to..
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Alftand> the cable is 100%
<holstein> Alftand: sure. im sure the "cable" is not the issue..
<Alftand> it's transferring video
<Alftand> video works
<Alftand> sound doesn't work other than the internal speakers in the laptop
<holstein> Alftand: yup. it may be that, your hardware doesnt support linux that well
<holstein> Alftand: how does pavucontrol work for you? when you try to use it to route?
<holstein> Alftand: what i have done in the past is transfer my audio via an analog cable to the TV, when the hardware didnt support linux well
<Alftand> pavucontrol is what i've been referring to as "pulseaudio"
<holstein> Alftand: sure.. its just that im specifically referring to pavucontrol
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<Alftand> thats what im using
<Alftand> it doesn't see the tv output
<holstein> Alftand: you can use it to route, for example. try and get a known good audio file playing, and try sendind it via the HDMI out. if you dont see the HDMI out, then, you can follow the guide above
<holstein> Alftand: "it" wont see any TV out ever.. it'll show the hdmi out.. out of the computer
<Alftand> by not seeing tv i mean it cant see a hdmi output
<Alftand> this issue is localised to software
<Alftand> linuxmint 17 worked on this
<Alftand> it must be software
<holstein> Alftand: no doubt, its software related
<holstein> Alftand: linux mint is using the ubuntu kernels, so, if you get the *same* ubuntu base that linux mint 17 is using, you will likely experience "out of the box" support
<holstein> Alftand: you can run "aplay -l" in a terminal, as per the link above to se it the hdmi audio device is "present"..
<Alftand> it sais HDMI in the output
<holstein> Alftand: sure, so test it.. route something to it
<Alftand> how?
<Alftand> pavucontrol picks up nothing but internal speakers and microphone
<holstein> Alftand: i use pavucontrol, and a known good audio file, and i route to the sources
<holstein> Alftand: i'll use alsamixer as well, to make sure all it unmuted.. i'll search for and apply all updates
<Alftand> could it be kernel drivers
<Alftand> ?
<Alftand> maybe if i update my kernel...
<holstein> Alftand: or downgrade.. for example, to the one you know worked from mint 17
<Alftand> hmm
<Alftand> ill give that a go
<jonny__> hi
<superprower> Hi. I'm using 2 monitors, left one is main. I also use drop down terminal guake. It's open's on screen where mouse is, but i want it to open only on left screen. And also there is bug: when i'm open it on right screen, i can't anymore open it on left until i open readme/settings. Is there a way to make terminal open only on main screen?
<holstein> i would read up on quake, and see what configs there are.. see if they have a channel, superprower .. maybe someone in #ubuntu uses it and knows more about it
<xubuntu246> avgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdcccccccccccccccccccccccavgfsdhbvhsdvdscvdccccc
<knome> xubuntu246, please stop.
<superprower> holstein: is #ubuntu on freenode? If not, what server is pls?
<ObrienDave> yes, freenode
<superprower> ObrienDave: ty, 'l try to ask there
<tataku> I can't install vlc. It says I need to install : "libgles1-mesa (>= 7.8.1) or libgles1" but I can't install them too.
<tataku> When I try to install libgles1 it says it hasn't a version susceptible to be installed.
<krytarik> tataku: What version of Xubuntu are you using?  Can you pastebin the full output?
<tataku> krytarik: Xubuntu 14.04
<tataku> The output is in french sir but I think you'll understand
<krytarik> Yeah, probably.
<tataku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559155/
 * krytarik looks
<krytarik> tataku: What is the output of "apt-cache policy libgles1-mesa"?
<tataku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559180/
<krytarik> tataku: Try "sudo apt-get -f install".
<tataku> yes but the error what doesn't mean?
<krytarik> That command *should* fix it.
<krytarik> Please also give the output of "uname -a" though.
<tataku> Linux katastrof 3.13.0-46-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 2 18:23:39 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<krytarik> Alright, thanks - proceed.
<tataku> krytarik: the same output
#xubuntu 2015-03-08
<krytarik> tataku: Try installing it then - "sudo apt-get install libgles1-mesa".  And then run the other command again.
<tataku> the same output
<krytarik> (Bleh.)
<krytarik> tataku: How did you get there in the first place then?
<tataku> krytarik: I installed vlc a long time ago but I had the same system. Then I began to use mpv and mplayer but I noticed today that vlc was removed. I think it's linked with bumblebee, I'm not sure, I don't know.
<tataku> Oh wait I see interresting stuff in synaptic
<tataku> libglapi-mesa is installed but it's obsolete
<tataku> and people from videolan are saying : [01:08] <No_se1> tataku: that's the issue when running "LTS": newest libraries are missing per definition ; [00:46] <BtbN> sounds like you are trying to install a package for the wrong distribution.
<krytarik> Hmm, nah.
<krytarik> Could check "apt-cache policy vlc" too though.
<dcorrea> hello
<dcorrea> I have a problem with my usb hard drive ... I copy files very slow
<tataku> krytarik: I think the guy from videolan are right
<tataku> I think it's the mc3man ppa that's is proposing a version of vlc not avaible for my system
<dcorrea> greetings from chile
<krytarik> Hello dcorrea.
<krytarik> tataku: What about the output of the last command then?
<tataku> krytarik: nice command http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559249/
<dcorrea> Can someone help me? copying data to my external hard drive is very slow
<krytarik> tataku: Are you familiar with using Synpatic?
<tataku> krytarik: It doesn't work it's not the mc3man ppa that causing this problem
<krytarik> Ok, already tried that then, yes?
<krytarik> * Synaptic
<krytarik> tataku: Maybe just try removing VLC for once, and then see.
<tataku> krytarik: I don't have vlc
<tataku> I installed it before but it removed it
<krytarik> tataku: What is the output of "dpkg -l vlc" then?
<tataku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559279/
<tataku> and now : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559281/
<tataku> when I try to install vlc
<krytarik> tataku: You seem to have a lovely set of PPAs there. :P  And yes, was just about to mention that I totally overlooked the "libglapi-mesa" part.
<krytarik> !ppa-purge | tataku: This might come in handy there
<ubottu> tataku: This might come in handy there: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tataku> krytarik: I think I'm gonna reinstall xubuntu
<tataku> to have a clean base and stop using ppa
<krytarik> tataku: Might just go with the upcoming 15.04 then. :P
<krytarik> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images for the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<tataku> Is 15.04 out ? I didn't know that
<tataku> it must be buggy
<krytarik> No, it's Beta 1 currently.
<knome> 15.04 is highly unencouraged for production environments at this point
<krytarik> Plus that.
<tataku> it's coming out when ? next year?
<krytarik> April.
<tataku> If I install the beta 1, the stable will be installed via the update manager right ?
<krytarik> Yes.
<krytarik> But, it's changing system init right now indeed, so yeah... :D
<knome> i'm not saying it will do that, but don't install it unless you are willing to see your system blown up everyday and having to reinstall it daily
<knome> tbh, it most likely won't do that at all, but that's the only way to get the message across that it just might...
<tataku> what's the difference between vivid desktop iso and xubuntu beta 1
<krytarik> tataku: That's just how the images are named.
<tataku> krytarik: Oh ok thanks
<tataku> I think I'll wait for the stable release vlc can wait for now
<krytarik> tataku: But, it seems like your package management is messed up right now regardless.
<tataku> krytarik: http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/966844caf.png
<tataku> I don't see a real problem here
<tataku> noobslab just for some themes I'll purge it
<krytarik> tataku: You said "sudo apt-get -f install" brought up errors earlier though, no?
<tataku> krytarik: It is the first time that I tested this command so I don't know
<tataku> Ah I can't even launch the software manager right now
<tataku> really messed up
<tataku> It says "new programs cannot be installed, problem with installed programs, do you want to repear" Whan I click on "repear" nothing happens
<krytarik> Yep.
<krytarik> So you have a couple of options with regards to a reinstall now. :)
<tataku> krytarik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559347/
<tataku> it's in english ;)
<xubuntu05w> i hav einstall gsshutdown what's the command to root privilege thx?
<ObrienDave> what?
<xubuntu05w> I have install a programm which stop my computer after "x" time
<xubuntu05w> but before closing the computer the program ask my
<xubuntu05w> admin password
<ObrienDave> same password you log in with
<xubuntu05w> which command can i use
<xubuntu05w> yes
<ObrienDave> use the same password
<ObrienDave> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sat> I'm trying to find the syslinux folder in Xubuntu. This path doesn't exist /usr/lib/syslinux/bios/ on my system
<ObrienDave> mine neither
<sat> I once follow this solution http://www.ajopaul.com/2014/10/21/linux-usb-boot-disk-error-failed-to-load-com32-file-menu-c32/ it worked I remember but I can't find this folder anymore
<sat> *followed
<kion6> any chance we might see xfce 4.12 for xubuntu lts?
<cfhowlett> kion6, no official word on that
<kion6> ok thanks
<msev_>  would anyone of you guys know why google earth wouldn't want to connect to a custom server that I'm piping some coordinate data into (basically a "changing" kml file)? while if I open that url in google chrome it displays me the data inside just fine
<cfhowlett> msev_, please don't cross post across channels.  also, this is a great question for google support, not ubuntu
<msev_> ok doke, sorry, I'm just a bit frustrated since no one wants to help me :D
<msev_> cfhowlett, tho it could be linux that is refusing to grant access to google earth?
<msev_> so it might be related to these channels
<cfhowlett> msev_, possibly, but that level of knowledge exceeds my rank.  perhaps ##linux would know??
<msev_> thanks for the tip
<xubuntu34w> Hi, just checking if anyone can help. I'm having this problem of very high cpu load after log in. This goes for few minutes then drops to around 1%
<xubuntu34w> if I log in as guest then it never goes up to more than few sec
<steini> Can anyone help, at login to desktop the CPU load of X goes up 100% for few minutes then drops to 1%. This does not happen with the guest account.
<steini> any ideas ?
<steini> how should I diagnose something like that ? I'm new to GNU/Linux
<steini> this issue also comes up sometimes if I change to another console and back to X
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, anyone knows why youtube html5 is slower then flash?
<katano> I want to set my keyboard automaticaly. Is is better to put setxkbmap in sr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf or in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc?
<sarahLove> Hi, I did a dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration and now I cannot connect myself into my principal account.
<sarahLove> When I pass lightdm after entering my password, lightdm comes back.
<ObrienDave> sarahLove, ask in #ubuntu more people there to help you
<sarahLove> I'm on xubuntu
<ObrienDave> does not matter, same OS different DE
<jimmyd> i ran the update manager that said there were updates when i selected install i got this error       Not enough free disc space
<holstein> jimmyd: maybe you dont have enough free disk space for the updates?
<jimmyd> The upgrade needs a total of 67.1 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 3,588 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<holstein> jimmyd: i would simply look at my system, see if im maxed out in any relevant partitions, and empty trash, etc..
<holstein> jimmyd: you can free up some space there by removing older kernels
<jimmyd> how
<holstein> i do that manually by using synaptic, and *carefully* marking the ones i want to remove.. i like to keep one or 2 older ones around
<jimmyd> ok
<holstein> jimmyd: any guide, such as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels#Remove_old_kernels will be relevant, or anything you hear from upstream in #ubuntu
<holstein> i find synaptic to be a nice GUI with lots of options.. a nice compromise between simple and functional
<holstein> anyways, you free up the space on /boot, and you'll have space
<holstein> jimmyd: who did your installation?
<jimmyd> i did
<jimmyd> I downloaded it with a usb tool and installed it that way
<jimmyd> then i was getting updates fine until recently also i just looked at the old kernal as directed by the website you sent me to and it showed qquite afew old kernerls
<holstein> jimmyd: you are *still* "getting updates fine".. you are out of space on the /boot partition.. address that by removing older kernels, and free up the space needed
<jimmyd> yes i understand that but where im having trouble wrapping my brain around the procedure to do that sry
<holstein> jimmyd: sure.. as i said, i use synaptic.. but, you can use *any* package manager to remove the kernels
<jimmyd> ok
<holstein> jimmyd: i'll literally look and see what i have installed, or, simply search "linux" in synaptic, and remove all but the current, and the "last known good"
<holstein> i want a few kernels, in case of issues
<Leoneof> hi, xubuntu is using gnome-network-manager for connections?
<holstein> i think its "network-manager-gnome"
<holstein> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 303 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<jimmyd> i found the list
<jimmyd> by searching linux
<jimmyd> its long
<holstein> jimmyd: correct.. there will be *many* kernels listed, and likely quite a few installed, since, you are running out of space on /boot
<holstein> jimmyd: just remove some or all of the older ones.. and, as i said, leave the one you are using, and the last known good one, then, do your update, and recieve the updates into the space you'll free
<jimmyd> ok now im trying to understand which ones i dont need
<holstein> jimmyd: sure. dont do it that way... do it this way.. which ones *do* you need?
<holstein> jimmyd: the one you are currently using.. and the next oldest, that you konw worked..
<holstein> then, you can get rid of the rest of the older ones
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot for example
<jimmyd> ok how do i tell there green arrows by some does that mean anything how do i tell what i need
<holstein> but, you can do it with a package manager, if you feel more comfortable
<holstein> jimmyd: you "tell" what you need by seeing what kernel you are using, and keeping that one
<holstein> uname -a for example in a terminal
<jimmyd> ok
<jimmyd> ill do that
<holstein> jimmyd: then, by the version #'s, you can see what is the next newest.. *Then*, you can remove the rest
<jimmyd> ok
<holstein> jimmyd: or, just start at the other end, and remove old ones til you free up enough space
<ObrienDave> where are saved sessions stored?
<holstein> ObrienDave: isnt it /usr/share/xsessions ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<ObrienDave> thanks
<sarahLove> ObrienDave: problem solved I did a rm -R ~/.cache/sessions/
<ObrienDave> sarahLove, yes, saw that in main channel. \o/
<jimmyd> ok i did it with the comand line instructions from the website im wondering if i should remove the older one each time
<holstein> jimmyd: if you want, or need the space
<holstein> jimmyd: i dont.. i just let them "pile up" til i need the space.. but, i dont have a seperate /boot partition.. some folks clear them out as part of the upgrade proceedure..
<jimmyd> i thank you for he information holstein
<dunpeal> Hi. When I move a window close to the edge of the monitor, it expands to the entire length/width of that edge and gets anchored there. How can I stop this behavior?
<elfy> dunpeal: window manager tweaks - accessibility - turn off automatically tile windows
<dunpeal> elfy: thanks!  from the CLI it's apparently 'xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/tile_on_move -s false'
<elfy> right
<dunpeal> BTW, what's the point of "rolling up" windows?  never saw any use for that.
<holstein> i use it sometimes.. and i'll miss it when its not an easy option
<dunpeal> holstein: the devs are disabling it?
<holstein> havent looked into it, personally
<elfy> just unset in default - believe we did that, I reset it locally
<dunpeal> elfy: how do I unset it in Xubuntu 14.04?
<dunpeal> I already removed the button from title bar via Settings > Window Manager
<elfy> same tab as I said before - there's on to rollup
<dunpeal> thanks.
<elfy> people just aren't adventurous enough - I checked out the settings when I first installed xubuntu :p
<Ananaskirsche> Hello?
<holstein> Ananaskirsche: welcome
<Ananaskirsche> I've a problem with my xubuntu, can u help me?
<bekks> Depends on your problem.
<bekks> Ananaskirsche: Just ask :)
<Ananaskirsche> ndiswrapper wont run
<Ananaskirsche> I cant install is
<Ananaskirsche> *it
<Ananaskirsche> the problem is, that i need offline installation files because i have no way to connect to the internet
<bekks> No ethernet cable?
<Ananaskirsche> to long way
<bekks> More than 300m? :)
<Ananaskirsche> would need 20m
<Ananaskirsche> I have'nt a so long cable
<htqp> copy the contents of directories from online machine to the offline machine: /var/cache/apt/archives    /var/lib/apt/lists
<htqp> then install with your favorite package manager
<Ananaskirsche> I installed it already on Ubuntu and Manjora, now i changed to Xubuntu and it dont work
<Ananaskirsche> Im on Windows at the moment
<bekks> Ananaskirsche: What does not work?
<Ananaskirsche> I downloaded ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils from ubuntu repo as .deb files
<Ananaskirsche> than installed them with dpkg
<Ananaskirsche> when i just install ndiswrapper-common is says no version of ndiswrapper found
<Ananaskirsche> and with ndiswrapper-utils it works as long as i try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Ananaskirsche> than it says FATAL ERROR: no version of ndiswrapper installed
<bekks> Well, then it isnt installed.
<Ananaskirsche> and how i install it?
<bekks> Which Ubuntu release are you on?
<Ananaskirsche> Xubuntu 14.04.02
<Ananaskirsche> sry 14.10.02
<Ananaskirsche> sry, got disconeccted
<Ananaskirsche> can someone help me?
<bekks> Ananaskirsche: Whats the output of "dpkg -l | grep ndis"?
<bekks> Ananaskirsche: And which wifi chipset do you use?
<Ananaskirsche> I use a netgear a6200 with a broadcom chipset, the specific details i dont know
<Ananaskirsche> for the output i must switch back
<Ananaskirsche> so I'll back in a minute
<bekks> You need to know the specific details of your chipset.
<Ananaskirsche> its a Broadcom BCM43526 chipset
<Ananaskirsche> found here: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_A6200
<Ananaskirsche> i'll look now for the output, will be back in a minute
<Ananaskirsche> The output was:
<Ananaskirsche> 1.ii  ndiswrapper-common 1.57-1ubuntu1  all Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper
<Ananaskirsche> 2. ii  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 1.54-2ubuntu1 amd64 Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module
<Ananaskirsche> without the 1. & 2,
<ObrienDave> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ananaskirsche> I'll read it
<Ananaskirsche> some other ideas
<bazhang> for broadcomm?
<Ananaskirsche> I saw that none of the drivers there are for my chipset
<bazhang> use the bot link above, not ndis
<Ananaskirsche> which bot link?
<bazhang> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ananaskirsche> sry, for that (maybe) stupid question
<bazhang> that one
<Ananaskirsche> I looked there
<Ananaskirsche> but its not for the BCM43526
<Ananaskirsche> no ideas?
<Ananaskirsche> I'll look tomorrow again, but thanks for your help anyway
<Ananaskirsche> :)
#xubuntu 2016-03-07
<mijk> hmm, if I run: xrandr --listproviders it shows "name:modsetting"
<RoadRunner> After restoring an image to a different partition, need help editing fstab
<RoadRunner> (copied my sda5 into a newly created sda7) - how to create a unique UUID for the new partition (/dev/sda7) in fstab?
<dax> what filesystem are you using?
<RoadRunner> ext4
<dax> sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sda7
<RoadRunner> GParted seems to have an option for a new UUID but it is greyed out...
<RoadRunner> dax: could you please explain the syntax of the above command?
<dax> tune2fs is a command that edits metadata on ext* filesystems. -U tells it to change the partition's UUID. random is a special value to the -U parameter telling it to make one up itself.
<RoadRunner> i mean tune2...
<RoadRunner> got it
<RoadRunner> so I guess its not a good idea to just manually edit fstab and making up your own "random" number for UUID?
<dax> instead of using "random" there you can specify a UUID, if that's what you're asking. either way, you'll want to update fstab with the new UUID of the filesystem
<dax> which sudo blkid will list if tune2fs doesn't, i forget what the output looks like
<RoadRunner> I mean is anything wrong with not using tune2fs and just manually changing UUID in fstab with a text editor; and if OK is anything wrong with pulling a random number out of thin air?
<dax> if the UUID in fstab doesn't match the UUID of the partition, then the partition's not gonna get mounted
<dax> so if you just make something up and put it in fstab, you still need to use tune2fs to make the partition have your made-up UUID
<RoadRunner> got it
<RoadRunner> If both new and old partitions are ext4, is it possible to mount the new partition after booting from the old (or vise versa - to check files in them without rebooting)?
<dax> Yes. I'm not familiar with Xubuntu's thunar, but most file managers on linux can handle that for you if you click on the drive's icon
<dax> if not, you can either create a directory to mount it and then add a line in fstab,
<dax> or create a directory to mount it in and use sudo mount /dev/sda5 /path/to/directory
<dax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Editing_Ubuntu.27s_filesystem_table and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount discuss the latter two options
<RoadRunner> what if want to have both partitions available in the boot menu and not have the new partition mount at boot automatically but to be able to mount it later if desired, what values must be put in fstab for the new partition (sda7) in the 4th, 5th and 6th fields?
<RoadRunner> and finally, after completing editing fstab, will giving the command: "sudo update-grub" be enough for the booter to see and list both partitions sda5 and sda7 as choices in the boot menu?
<dax> "both partitions available in the boot menu" => do sudo update-grub after setting up the UUID stuff, should be automatically detected
<dax> "what values" => on sda5 you'd want to put noauto, 0, and 0 for sda7. and vice versa for on sda7
<RoadRunner> i was thinking of leaving my original values for sda5, which were: errors=remount-ro 0       1; so with that being the case, what values for sda7?
<dax> in the fstab on sda5, you want to keep what's there for sda5, and use noauto 0 0 for sda7
<dax> in the fstab on sda7, you want to keep what's there for sda7, and use noauto 0 0 for sda5
<RoadRunner> sorry, back in 15min
<RoadRunner> dax: I'll try it out, many thank's :)
<dax> :)
<Raku> How do I make this software updater window bugging me to reboot to go away? http://puu.sh/nxuxP/0bc072cd7b.png
<mijk> I can't get my radeon 3650 to work in xenial
<mijk> I've tried reinstalling the radeon driver, I can't run Xorg -configure
<mijk> xrandr --listproviders shows that I'm using I'm using the radeon module
<mijk> I can't run glxinfo, it tells me unable to start swrast_dri.so
<xangua> ! Xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Raku> How do I make this software updater window bugging me to reboot to go away? http://puu.sh/nxuxP/0bc072cd7b.png
<Unit193> Click the button that says 'later'?
<Unit193> Of couse, there is the option to reboot in order to make it go away, which will also make sure you're using the updates you just got.  Or, could just kill it too.
<Raku> Unit193, How do I make it go away for good though?
<Unit193> Disable update-notifier?  Not recommended though.
<Raku> I mean I still want notifications about updates, I just don't want the reboot nag
<Raku> I'm not inept, I'll reboot when and if I have to
<Raku> I click restart later and it comes up literally like 2 minutes later
<xangua> No, it won't
<Raku> I mean you can tell me it won't but that's what's happening
<xangua> The only time you need to restart when updating it's related to kernel stuff, it's recommended you restart for the security kernel update to apply
<Raku> I'm aware
<Raku> But the reboot nag never goes away, after I dismiss it it comes up again, ideally I'd like it to not be there at all but if I could just make it not come up every few minutes I'd be fine with that
<xangua> Are you using Xenial?
<Raku> I think so yes
<Raku> Oh
<Raku> No I'm not I'm on wily
<xangua> Raku: then you'll have to learn to deal with frequent updates, other than that Xenial is still in beta and support for it is in: #ubuntu+1
<Raku> I don't care about frequent updates
<Raku> I care about the 'You should reboot' nag coming up over and over again
<Raku> It doesn't go away after I click reboot later it comes up again a few minutes later
<xangua> Are you using any third party repository?
<Raku> Ya
<xangua> And this repository (ies) would be kernel or hardware related?
<Raku> Nope
<Raku> I mean is the system updating on it's own? I see where you're going with this but wouldn't I have to manually approve the update and then the reboot nag would me up in that case?
<xangua> Video driver?
<Raku> Ya theres a video driver one but nothing updated in the time that it would be coming back up
<xangua> Then I have no idea how "literally every 2 minutes"would the update manager run and ask you to restart
<Raku> It hasn't come up anymore recently now, maybe it was some odd quirk from last reboot
<Raku> I'll let you know if it starts happening again
<VenomousRequiem> Hello!
<VenomousRequiem> I'm in need of some serious assistance.
<VenomousRequiem> Anyone on?
<Raku> You going to ask your question?
<Raku> Okay I have new question, I have a manually compiled driver I have in /lib/modules/4.2.0-32-generic/extra which is where you're meant to put them but it isn't getting loaded
<SirLagz> Is it bad bug-reporting etiquette to comment on an expired issue like this one - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/995794 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995794 in linux (Ubuntu) "toshiba l640 battery not detected in ubuntu 12.04" [Medium,Expired]
<SirLagz> I'm still having that issue in 15.10
<SirLagz> Ah...seems like it's a Toshiba BIOS issue... https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106591 - balls. oh well.
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 106591 in Power-Battery "Toshiba L750D - system doesn't recognise the battery - AMD A6" [High,Closed: will_not_fix]
<GeekDude> I deleted a file from my flash drive, and it went to .trash-1000 on the root of the drive. However, no trashinfo file was created for it. Is there a reason why a trashinfo might not be created for a specific trashed file?
<xubuntu634> hiho
<GeekDude> Is it okay for me to just grab the file out of the trash directory?
<GeekDude> Either that, or I'm an idiot. The trashinfo file is indeed there
<kgiancan> if my device don't work with xubuntu i can disinstalled it (excuse for my english)
<kgiancan> and i can delete the partition create for it
<knome> of course you can; xubuntu doesn't lock your system in any way
<kgiancan> ok i im tryng it , thnk's
<knome> what are you referring to "not working" though? are you running an old system?
<knome> a new one with UEFI?
<knome> thinking if the GPU works?
<knome> you can try running xubuntu within the live environment
<kgiancan> my s.o. is windows 10 and my pc started only whit this
<kgiancan> i don't have the option to start whit xubuntu
<knome> that's not what i meant; the xubuntu ISOs come with the option to try the system before installing
<kgiancan> when i restart the machine running with win 10 only. But xubuntu is in partition create for it
<knome> maybe you need support in your native language... which is...?
<kgiancan> i'm tryng to use Ireeboot
<kgiancan> eventually i trying to use lubuntu...thank's
<knome> kgiancan, what is your native language?
<kgiancan> italian
<knome> !it | kgiancan
<ubottu> kgiancan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kgiancan> ok grazie
<JeZxLee> does Xubuntu 16.04 64Bit Beta1 fully support Intel HD 7th generation graphics?
<xubuntu40w> hello I'm new to linux. Could somebody please tell how to create a bootable usb on Xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu40w, what exactly are you looking to boot from it?
<xubuntu40w> I'm trying to go from Xubuntu to ubuntu
<knome> xubuntu40w, the best way to do that is to install ubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu40w> Ok I've already downloaded the ubuntu iso. The problem I'm having is that I don't know how to create a bootable usb on xubuntu.
<Unit193> You can use dd for one, or there's the startup disk creator tool.
<xubuntu40w> Ok, but xubuntu doesn't appear to have the startup disk creator or atleast I can't find it.
<krytarik> !info usb-creator-gtk | xubuntu40w: It's not installed by default
<ubottu> xubuntu40w: It's not installed by default: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.67ubuntu1 (wily), package size 22 kB, installed size 168 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<xubuntu40w> Ok. Thank you very much to everyone. I'm currently installing it from the software centre.
<xubuntu07i> sup
#xubuntu 2016-03-08
<xubuntu30w> help
<xubuntu30w> Can i install from usb memory
<nikolam> I get update-manager crash and "package system is broken, use apt-get -f" after trying to install Teamviewer .dev from Teamviewer site (On recently updated Xubuntu 14.04LTS 32bit)
<nikolam> I hope next Xubuntu LTS wouldn't have this Irritating window theme, that disables user from resizing window from the bottom side, because it is to thin!
<nikolam> after apt-get -f , teamviewer seems to start and works
<nikolam> what would be right way to disable starting X on starting Xubuntu, so that I can use app with ssh -X remotely, without starting X server on Xubuntu?
<xubuntu11w> Hello
<xubuntu11w> Anyone here?
<knome> ...yes
<Reptilia> Since i've noticed some inconsistency of the sharpness of my screen, i decided to make a test. And this is what i found. I opened a drawing program, and started drawing rectangles. I noticed that as i change the values of the X and Y dimensions, thus changing the size of the rectangle, the rectangle' sharpness is fluctuating between sharp and blurred. What could the cause for this be?
<pavlushka> Hi, I am a general Ubuntu user, I wanna volunteer testing #xubuntu
<pavlushka> Hi, I am a general Ubuntu user, I wanna volunteer testing Xubuntu
<knome> hello pavlushka
<knome> pavlushka, head into #xubuntu-devel and we'll happily tell you more!
<pavlushka> knome, ok
<Raku> I'm having some issues with libnotify pecific to running it over ssh, for example with 'ssh host@h.o.s.t -X 'notify-send "message"'' or with the -Y flag, I've had this work on a previous install but this xubuntu installation isn't acting the same. I've tried just about everything I can think of, tried setting the display env in the command, looking with gdb and strace and with ssh verbosity level 3, I
<Raku> rebooted the server and the comp multiple times. Theres no error output from any of it and the notofy-send exits with 0 so I'm not sure what the issue is or which end it's on, but since i ve had this working on a previous Linux install I'm making an educated guess it's got to do with xubuntu
<xubuntu43o> hi
<knome> hello
<axk4545> is there a way to make the super key toggle the application finder?
<RoadRunner> Made an image of my xubuntu partition (sda5) and restored it to a new partition (sda7).  Now, grub sees only one part (sda7) and boots from it. I want to have both parts available in grub's multiboot menu. However, prior to running "sudo update-grub" (to have both parts detected) have to change sda7's UUID. But, after running "sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sda7",
<RoadRunner> get "The UUID may only be changed when the filesystem is unmounted."  Is there a way around this, other than changing UUID of the unmounted sda5 (which I would rather keep constant)?
<xubuntu_> hello im having some issues with Xubuntu not finding my optical drive
<xubuntu_> please see this attached picture, http://s9.postimg.org/nnwf7wklr/Screenshot_03082016_11_10_33_PM.png
<xubuntu_> with this issue, it does not seem to mount or read any disc i put in even though tray is working and it starts spinning
<bazhang> xubuntu_, dont crosspost
<xubuntu_> bazhang, sorry.
#xubuntu 2016-03-09
<djb> <djb> hey guys
<djb> <djb> question, I am running xubuntu 14.04 with a dual monitor setup
<djb> * puckz has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<djb> <djb> and upon setup I have two login windows one on my laptop and one my connected monitor via vga
<djb> <djb> how do I configure to only have the login window focused on my laptop after boot up
<djb> <djb> any one else run into this issue running xubuntu..would be possible to disable the login window all together and just run startx ?
<djb> I am fairly new to xfce and its customizations also..been mostly a gnome user..another question
<djb> Is it possible to make the icons a bit larger and the test in the menu launcher ..I am speaking of when you right click on the screen and from there you can access whatever program..how would make those icons and text bigger?
<mrkramps> djb, i am not comletely sure, but i guess your dual screen configuration is loaded after the display manager (login)
<mrkramps> on login screen your screen is cloned
<mrkramps> starting xfce session after login in will then load the expected monitor setup
<djb> yah anyway to change that or completely disable the login manager in xubuntu...and just use startx after entering your credentials
<djb> with gnome it detects the dual monitor but the login window is focused on my laptop
<mrkramps> djb, GNOME uses GDM display manager and Xubuntu lightdm
<mrkramps> GDM should be better integrated
<mrkramps> with GNOME
<djb> correct, anyway to remove lightdm? so I can just startx after logging in?
<mrkramps> afaik the only way to get around this issue is a fixed Xserver konfiguration
<mrkramps> i will not recommend removing lightdm
<mrkramps> just because i do not know what _could_ happen ;)
<mrkramps> but startx should also work
<djb> yah I tried it with unity did not end well lol
<mrkramps> this or startxfce4
<djb> yah I installed xfce with arch and startxfce4 is what I used to start it
<djb> Was sort of figuring that might have to mess with xorg..not sure where to begin with that either..
<mrkramps> djb, xsver configuration is a pretty thing especiall if your laptop is not stationary
<mrkramps> dual screen work best when both monitors are always connected
<mrkramps> --pretty ++ pretty tricky
<xubuntu53w> hello
<xubuntu24i> join
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu24i> hello
<xubuntu71i> Wazzzup
<Darken_> hola ¿alguien que hable español por acá?
<Darken_> hy!!!
<ezri> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ezri> oops they left already, nvm :)
<xubuntu48w> can someone link me to the dev channel?
<dkessel> #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu48w> thank you
<Patryk__> JOIN
<knome> join what?
<Patryk__> Hello i have problem with xubuntu 15.10 USB keeps disconnecting and reconnecting device
<Patryk__> Chat is work?
<knome> yes, it's working, please be patient
<knome> we are all volunteers here and you haven't waited more than a few minutes
<Patryk__> It's my first time on irc, sorry
<Patryk__> USB keeps disconnecting and reconnecting
#xubuntu 2016-03-10
<C1t1z3n> hello
<C1t1z3n> when i open transmition everything bug and i am not even able to close the computer.
<C1t1z3n> i am not even able to log as sudo
<C1t1z3n> it say dbus error
<C1t1z3n> and everything start to shut down one by one and i can't restart them the computer don't even stop he just stop service after service...
<C1t1z3n> how i reinstall transmission
<axk4545> C1t1z3n: sudo apt-get install transmission-gtk in terminal.
<axk4545> is there a way to make the xfce app finder behave like the the launcher in chromeos?
<C1t1z3n> thx
<C1t1z3n> that was only the -gtk that i was missing in the command ;)
<jaspreet> hi i am facing wireless issue, can anybody help me solve it
<jaspreet> i have realtek wifi card
<jaspreet> it require rtl8723be driver, which is already there in system
<jaspreet> but still not able to connect any wifi access point
<jaspreet> i followed some solutions.
<jaspreet> like cloned rtlwifi_new git repository and make install it reloaded driver again
<jaspreet> but still it is not working
<pezus> hi guys
<pezus> my screen locking doesn't work after switching from 15.04 to 15.10
<pezus> ctrl+alt+delete doesn't do anything anymore
<Hund> pezus: Did you check the keyboard shortcuts? Maybe they got lost? :)
<pezus> no they are there
<pezus> it seems to be a problem with xfce-power-settings and the lightdm-locker
<pezus> i "solved" it now by invoking gnome-locker-command -a
<rigel_> my monitor's hardware key for menu selection is stuck. monitor is too bright. How do i turn it down? (using viewsonic if it helps)
<rigel_> xrandr helps a bit, but it doesn't tone down the brightness of the monitor as well. (and redshift is more about the color warmth)
<rigel_> s/mouse pointer/monitor
<R13ose> How come xfce4 notifications don't do anything when I click show?
<xubuntu76w> hi
<R13ose> hi
<xubuntu76w> how can i adjuest brighness in ubuntu
<xubuntu76w> please tell me...is there any option to adjust brighness?
<knome> patience please
<xubuntu76w> ok
<xubuntu76w> are you there?
<xubuntu76w> someone will give me resolution?
<xubuntu76w> please help me out to find the resolution..
<xubuntu76w> please tell me...is there any option to adjust brighness?
<R13ose> xubuntu76w: you have to wait, someone will ask if they know
<knome> brightness of your display? is it a laptop?
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<mozmck> I notice that it says that Xubuntu 16.04 will not have a default media manager installed.  What exactly does that mean?
<mozmck> I'm reading this on the blog here ->  http://xubuntu.org/blog/
<flocculant> mozmck: it means that we're not seeding gmusicbrowser
<mozmck> ok - I don't guess I use that.
<mozmck> Seeding?
<flocculant> putting it in the default iso
<lerner> how do I change the mac address for wlan0 so my xubuntu remembers it, and I dont have to suco macchange every time I log in?
<lerner> sudo*
<Guest14090> can someonoe link me to dev channel?   i can never seen to find it
<knome> not that quickly, no
<xubuntu84w> xubuntu-dev is the developer channel right?
<xubuntu84w> ?
<knome> #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu84w> ty
<RoadRunner> anybody home?
<skafta> Good evening to all of you, i had a dual boot win7/xubuntu. when i booted yesterday it said "no surch partition ... grub rescue" - did i suddently lost my linux partition?
<skafta> , i'm afraid the partition has deleted itself. does anyone know more? thank you very much !
<skafta> ...because i took out the HDD and i'm browsing it with another computer. it only shows the windows files, but i don't see the ubuntu home folder
<C1t1z3n> hello got a little problem when my battery is charging it never stop displaying a notification sayin my batterie is charging like every 2 or 3 min or so
<C1t1z3n> is there a way to stop this
<C1t1z3n> it also say that my battery is full charge then another notification that say my battery is charging but it is only at 94%
<C1t1z3n> and it charge normally only the notification
<knome> sounds like your battery/charger combination might have some physical contact issue
<C1t1z3n> no it do that only on xfce not on other interface
<C1t1z3n> it keep saying full charge but it also say charging...
<C1t1z3n> and it is charging normally
<C1t1z3n> and in fact only the notification say it is full charge the tray icon say 98%
<C1t1z3n> right now
<C1t1z3n> now it's full charge so no more problem
<C1t1z3n> but how i can prevent this
<knome> well, you can turn off the notifications completely
<C1t1z3n> how
<knome> click the applet and select power manager settings
<knome> the setting is on the first tab
<C1t1z3n> nothing happen
<C1t1z3n> i can't go to  power manager when i click nothing happen
<knome> which xubuntu version are you running?
<C1t1z3n> i have the option but the option don't work
<C1t1z3n> but i just find the other way to get to power manager
<C1t1z3n> and just uncheck the notfication option
<C1t1z3n> thx
<C1t1z3n> i use xubuntu 14.04
<C1t1z3n> ou.06
<knome> ok, glad you got it fixed.
<C1t1z3n> the current lts
<C1t1z3n> but i logged to xfce not xubuntu
#xubuntu 2016-03-11
<pjotter1> Hello everybody. What is the default font and fontsize for Xubuntu?
<R13ose> How come xfce4 notifications don't do anything when I click show?
<xangua> You're gonna have to be more specific
<R13ose> xangua: when I the notifications that show up on the top right side for me that say "You have mail." or similar, and a show button, and click that, the program doesn't come to the foreground.
<xangua> What program is showing that notification?
<R13ose> xangua: I installed this from command: xfce4-notifyd
<xangua> R13ose: and? What is the program that is showing this mail notification?
<R13ose> The desktop notifications that is all I know.  I don't know the exact name of this.
<xangua> Well you sure configured some program to show your mail notifications...didn't you?
<R13ose> xangua: nope.  I was using that as an example.
<xangua> Ok?
<R13ose> don't notifications show up for you when there is a new message from a program?
<xubuntu43i> se queda trabado en "obteniendo la hora de un servidor de hora en red
<flocculant> !es | xubuntu43i
<ubottu> xubuntu43i: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Darken__> hy!!!
<knome> hello.
<Darken__> anybody???
<knome> i'm nobody.
<Darken__> hello are you use xubuntu???
<knome> (if you have a question, just ask it and if somebody knows the answer, they will reply)
<Darken__> sorry for that
<Darken__> ok well i lost my desktop icons and i do not find how restore it
<knome> Darken__, settings manager -> desktop -> tab icons should help you get them back
<Darken__> ok i see and later tell you.
<luminoso> hi! if i install 16.04 beta1 will it self-update to final version automatly?
<luminoso> *automatically
<luminoso> if i enable unattended updates for example
<knome> automatically, no, but if you run the updates, then you get pretty much as much as you would get with the final 16.04 ISO
<luminoso> ok that is very nice
<rwd> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<luminoso> thank you very much
<luminoso> i'm asking this because "when there are security updates" in software&updates settings is greyed out
<luminoso> http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/650x448x03_selecting_download_and_install_automatically.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.JkMFed5l3B.png
<luminoso> this one
<luminoso> is it because it's a beta?
<aicasn> hey folks - i'm running xubuntu 14.04.4 LTS. every few minutes the system freezes for about 5 seconds. mouse works, but the keyboard does not. all keystrokes come in after the freeze, however, showing that they were buffered. any ideas on what this is?
<well_laid_lawn> aicasn:  I would have top running in a terminal to check if something uses all the system for a bit
<aicasn> negative
<aicasn> just had a freeze and htop reported nothing
<aicasn> nothing out of the ordinary, that is
<well_laid_lawn> did htop freeze too ?
<aicasn> can't say for sure. i'll watch again on the next freeze
<aicasn> feels like a read() gets hung
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have to find out what is calling read then
<aicasn> my suspicion is that it is X because the keyboard it completely hung during the freeze, but the mouse isn't. and even though the mouse is working window dragging does not work
<aicasn> *work fluidly, that is
<well_laid_lawn> why would X hang the keyboard but not the mouse ?
<aicasn> no idea :/
<well_laid_lawn> doesn't seem likely to me
<aicasn> it's significant in my mind because it rules out the keyboard driver
<aicasn> if only the kb driver was hanging then mouse click-n-drag would work
<aicasn> like i said i only have a couple of seconds each freeze to analyze things, but it's sooo annoying when you're typing --
<well_laid_lawn> if X was having major issues then the mouse pointer position wouldn't be updated
<aicasn> i considered that, too, but i would think that the mouse handler would have a dedicated thread
<aicasn> also, can you think of anything that  1) affects keyboard input, 2) affects x responsiveness (like draggin), 3) does NOT affect mouse cursor movement ??
<aicasn> i don't know of anything that would exactly match that, so right now i'm leaning towards X
<well_laid_lawn> not offhand
<aicasn> if it continues and i cannot narrow down the problem i suppose i would take that as an indication that this Xorg has a bug and maybe i should move off of LTS
<aicasn> though i don't particularly want to  O.O
<well_laid_lawn> I would be inclined to think more of an input/output issue
<well_laid_lawn> something is using resources and slowing the visual update
<well_laid_lawn> enough free memory? swapping ?
<aicasn> mouse cursor doesn't even stutter. mem usage < 50%. no swapping
<well_laid_lawn> what programs are open when the delay happens ?
<aicasn> xorg->xfce-> lots of terminals, firefox, htop
<aicasn> this is a laptop so i'm not running a top of services in the bg
<aicasn> *ton
<aicasn> scratch ff. freeze happens w/o it
<well_laid_lawn> does it happen with just one terminal open ?
<aicasn> hah. i don't think i've ever had just one terminal open
<aicasn> why do you think that terminal might have something to do with it?
<well_laid_lawn> any remote filesystems mounted and being indexed or dropbox or similar ?
<aicasn> negative
<well_laid_lawn> justa guess
<well_laid_lawn> maybe try   dmesg -w   ina terminal and see if the kernel shows something
<aicasn>  -w?
<well_laid_lawn> it's kinda like tail -f , keeps showing dmesg output as it happens
<aicasn> negative. invalid option
<aicasn> dmesg --version     dmesg from util-linux 2.20.1
<well_laid_lawn> try   tail -f /var/log/kernel.log
<lopta> Does Xubuntu ship with something that will show me the CPU temperature?
<well_laid_lawn> lopta:  you can install the sensors package
<well_laid_lawn> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<well_laid_lawn> oops lm-sensors package
<aicasn> kern.log has nothing for the past 3 hours and i have had several freezes since then
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> nothing in the X log ?
<lopta> I think this poor computer needs help.
<aicasn> the system doesn't seem to be taking note of it. kinda leans in the direction of my read() theory. technically blocking IO is behaving when it blocks
<aicasn> nope
<well_laid_lawn> does the lag happen when you're in a tty ?
<aicasn> i could not make it happen. i typed out all the song lyrics i could think of in vim and it didn't stutter once
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<aicasn> strange isn't it?
<well_laid_lawn> you could try using a window manager instead of xfce as a test just to see if it is X or an application that gets started
<aicasn> that's an idea. i wonder if awesomewm has a decent deb repo
<well_laid_lawn> !awesomewm
<aicasn> last i tried it on linux the packaged version was soooooo out-of-date and buggy  :/
<well_laid_lawn> I'd use the git repo
<aicasn> yeah if i were going to stick with it i would for sure
<aicasn> actually it might be better for a laptop than a point-and-shoot wm
<well_laid_lawn> since you use lots of terminals a tiler might be appropriate
<aicasn> hah. my 4 pm appt canceled so i have an hour to play with it :D
<well_laid_lawn> that's lucky
<aicasn> very. and it's friday
<well_laid_lawn> awesome takes some setting up - there are simpler wm's
<aicasn> for sure. i like awesome though
<aicasn> it's my pick of the tilling wms
<well_laid_lawn> k
<aicasn> and as i said i may stick with it on this laptop. i'm very pro-keyboard and the whole trackpad, quasi-mouse thing is a pain sometimes
<well_laid_lawn> that's why I use a tiler
<aicasn> which one do you use?
<well_laid_lawn> I made my own
<aicasn> you wrote yourself a tilling wm?
<aicasn> nothing in repos that would have worked for you i guess ??
<well_laid_lawn> I'm just fussy
<aicasn> lol. k
<aicasn> straight to xlib or with a toolkit?
<aicasn> well.. x11
<well_laid_lawn> just using the xlibs
<aicasn> that's quite a time investment. i hope it works for you
<well_laid_lawn> works great for me
<well_laid_lawn> xlib is pretty straightforward once you know it
<aicasn> grrrr.. 14.04 doesn't have cmake >= 3
 * aicasn goes ppa hunting...
<aicasn> okay...awesomewm is up
<aicasn> first things first...fix font for my blind ass  O.O
<knome> aicasn, please remember this is a family-friendly channel
<aicasn> ah. noted :)
<puckz> Hi all! My Software Updater says "Failed to download repository information - Check your Internet connection." Of course I'm connected to the net. Could someone guide me, please? I'm using Xubuntu 14.04. Thanks in advance!
<knome> puckz, you might want to check if changing your repository to the main server helps (software & updates under settings manager)
<puckz> knome Thanks. Had the Swedish servers, already changed to the main server without success. I haven't installed anything lately and haven't added any repos.
<knome> did you update the repositories after changing?
<puckz> Some update with a huge download of files was done. Let me do it again.
<knome> after that, you could try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" on the terminal and see if it gives you further information
<puckz> Hmm. I get a message "Failed to download repository information" from the main servers. The detailed info is as follows
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> :)
<puckz> W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<puckz> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<knome> right... so that's a PPA
<knome> and it's also what fails
<puckz> I guess it's some problems with the repo http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release, right? I'll try to disable that and then see  if it works OK
<Pici> !chrome-repo
<ubottu> Run these 2 commands to get rid of the Errormessage:"sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"" and "sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome""
<aicasn> nice Pici
<puckz> Sorry, still get the error message
#xubuntu 2016-03-12
<nu7shell> Hi people
<knome> hello
<pencilandpaper> Hi nu7shell .
<nu7shell> Hi!
<nu7shell> Hey, im having this trouble with my usb flashdrive
<nu7shell> So happened that my laptop went off when i was given format to this usb.
<nu7shell> Now it doesnt shows anymore when plugged.
<nu7shell> Not even blink any led that have my usb.
<nu7shell> I believed that its dead, but i ran dmesg | grep usb and this is what i get
<nu7shell> https://dpaste.de/10Xj
<nu7shell> So, i think that it might have any solution.
<nu7shell> This is my only USB flashdrive, and i wont get another soo, so i really need it.
<nu7shell> soon*
<slee> hello, trying to help someone online with installing xubuntu, they have it installed, they can view their slave drive(even repartitioned it in gparted), but they still can't copy files to it, says 'paste' is greyed out in menu...any ideas what could be causing this?
<mrkramps> nu7shell, have you tried another usb port?
<nu7shell> mrkramps, yep, nothing happened.
<mrkramps> nu7shell, do you have another usb stick to check?
<nu7shell> mrkramps, nop, this is the only one i have.
<mrkramps> nu7shell, do you have another operating system to check the one you have?
<mrkramps> nu7shell, your system fails to enumerate the usb device properly which might have different reasons - port, stick, power or kernel bug
<nu7shell> mrkramps, i have tried it on a windows machine too, and it doesnt even recognize it.
<nu7shell> mrkramps, it says unknown device.
<mrkramps> in this case it is most likely a hardware issue
<mrkramps> if other usb devices work on the same port consider your stick to be dead
<nu7shell> Thats what i thought
<nu7shell> Thanks anyways mrkramps
<nu7shell> :)
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<tortib> I'm looking for a laptop that will run Linux
<tortib> doesn't need to have major hardware, a decent i7 will do the trick
<well_laid_lawn> most laptops will run linux fine tortib
<tortib> ok
<well_laid_lawn> never came across one that wouldn't
<tortib> well I have a Mac Pro 3,1
<tortib> i want to install Xubuntu on that
<tortib> will it work?
<well_laid_lawn> lets have a look on the web
<tortib> says it will run Ubuntu 14.04
<well_laid_lawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1/Trusty
<well_laid_lawn> says that too so later version of any *buntu should be fine
<tortib> hm nice
<tortib> so I just download the xubuntu image and install?
<well_laid_lawn> have a read of the link I posted first to check
<well_laid_lawn> but it should be fairly straight forward
<well_laid_lawn> here's the wiki for that laptop https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro3-1
<tortib> well I'm using appleraid
<tortib> and I don't think I can resize the volume
<tortib> let me try really quick
<well_laid_lawn> the arch wiki is always a handy thing https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MacBook
<tortib> yeah doesn't work with this stupid appleraid
<tortib> can I just boot the CD from the boot selector and just install it to one of the SSDs I have?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know about apple products at all
<tortib> I guess I could TIAS
<tortib> System Uptime: 11 hours, 49 minutes, 32 seconds - Textual Uptime: 11 hours, 49 minutes, 7 seconds
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<tortib> can I install Enlightenment from Xubuntu?
<tortib> been wanting to try the new enlightenment
<well_laid_lawn> sure you can
<tortib> have you tried their latest version?
<tortib> Is it any god?
<tortib> good*
<well_laid_lawn> no I haven't played with it in ages
<tortib> well_laid_lawn what is a good email client for linux?
<tortib> oh I can use thunderbird I guess
<well_laid_lawn> tortib:  that's what I use
<tortib> i need to somehow test this ableton push in ableton while in wine
<tortib> i sure do hope it works :(
<xubuntu851> no me funciona el audio via hd
<flocculant> !es | xubuntu851
<ubottu> xubuntu851: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu36w> help
<xubuntu36w> Xubuntu doesn't support Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
<dkessel> xubuntu36w: ... ah nvm...gone
<pavlushka> Hi every1
#xubuntu 2016-03-13
<pavlushka> need some help
<Hund> pavlushka: Don't ask for help, just ask and someone might be able to help you.
<pavlushka> Hund, thanks for the suggestion.
<pavlushka> Hund, how can i add bug logs manually to an existing bug which i reported manually
<Hund> How did you report it in the first place?
<pavlushka> using LP
<pavlushka> using LP in the browser.
<Hund> Just add a comment there then?
<pavlushka> where the ubuntu-bug generates/stores the report?
<pavlushka> where the ubuntu-bug generates/stores the report before submitting?
<Hund> I guess so.
<Hund> I haven't used Launchpad in years, but I guess it sounds a about right.
<pavlushka> tell me where the ubuntu-bug generates/stores the report before submitting?
<Hund> I have no idea. I always submitted the tickets myself.
<pavlushka> ok, I'll try to find it. thanks
<Jens1112> hello
<Jens1112> how can you compile github zip files?
<knome> depends on the zip file, please refer to the documentation of that github project
<Jens1112> it does not say anything about ubuntu
<Jens1112> just dependencies no install guide
<knome> there is no single way that works for all packages in ubuntu either
<Jens1112> okay then iv got to make my own way through it
<Jens1112> if you ask me xubuntu is the best distro
<knome> glad to hear you like xubuntu
<Jens1112> ive install on my daddy machine, he likes
<Jens1112> ;-)
<pjotter> Hi knome!
<pjotter> I'm sorry to say I haven't had any time to work on the gfx for the new xubuntu release. It's just too busy here, right now.
<sancho_panza> hi! my network indicator disappeared from the status bar, what can i do to repristinate it?
<knome> pjotter, i noticed; and i've drawn the xerus already
<dkessel> sancho_panza: try running "nm-applet &" in a terminal
<sancho_panza> dkessel, it returns: ' [1] 27085 '
<sancho_panza> dkessel, nothing else happens :(
<dkessel> it should only do that after it has created the indicator icon. have you tried logging out and in again?
<sancho_panza> dkessel, i restarted my pc several times without resolving
<dkessel> sancho_panza: are you sure you have not accidently removed the indicator area from the xfce panel ?
<sancho_panza> i tried to "add new elements" but i can't find a separate applet for the network indicator
<sancho_panza> so i removed the notification applet
<sancho_panza> and then proceded to add it back again
<sancho_panza> no results, network indicator still missing
<dkessel> sancho_panza: unfortunately, i am not on xubuntu myself at the moment. but i believe there was somewhere where you could configure what should be displayed in the notification aread
<sancho_panza> i'll try to follow some "too long to read" guides on the internet
<sancho_panza> ty for helping me
<dkessel> ok
<krytarik> sancho_panza: That'd be "Indicator Plugin".
<sancho_panza> yeah! it worked!
<sancho_panza> but
<sancho_panza> now i have TWO network icons on my status bar @___@
<krytarik> Well, remove one of those. :P
<pjotter> knome: Is there a preview available?
<Jens1112> preview or wat?
<pjotter> Jens1112: The xerus gfx for the new release
<krytarik> pjotter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-artwork/15.12.3
<pjotter> krytarik: Thanks, but I was looking for the gfx of the slideshow on the live-cd installer
<krytarik> Ah, right - one sec.
<krytarik> pjotter: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/download/pasi%40shimmerproject.org-20160310140751-ia6e4hof1dxt4iiv/xerus_art.png-20160310140738-p8t66o10hnqfrs8g-20/xerus_art.png
<pjotter> Aaah! Great :)
<mrkramps> ehehehehehehehe sweet ^^
<krytarik> Indeed. :)
<pjotter> There we have our little badger
<mrkramps> nice one!
<pjotter> I suppose this is going to be overlayed on top of a blue backdrop?
<pjotter> Looks nice, knome!
<krytarik> pjotter: Yep - more specifically: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/view/head:/slideshows/xubuntu/slides/link/base.css#L153
<Jens1112> ive want to see the upcoming realease as an preview
<Jens1112> anyone seen about zhis?
<pjotter> knome: Are you satisfied with the design yourself?
<Jens1112> me?
<pjotter> Well, sure... what do you think, Jens1112?
<Jens1112> im not sure if the changes to unity are any good use
<pjotter> What changes to unity?
<Jens1112> nevermind
<pjotter> I thought Xubuntu didn't have any unity stuff in it's release?
<Jens1112> of course it doesnt
<pjotter> Does anyone know  a site where I can upload a picture?
<dkessel> imgur.com
<krytarik> Or: http://en.zimagez.com/
<pjotter> Ok, thanks! I wasn't sure if there was also some kind of pic sharing service from ubuntu?
<krytarik> Nope.
<pjotter> Ok. Knome (and others). This was what I was working on but unfortunately have not had the time to make a proper version of it: https://imgur.com/TtlXHnr
<krytarik> !channels
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pjotter> krytarik: Got it. I'll take this to #xubuntu-dev then ;)
<krytarik> Thanks. :)
<pjotter> np
<black_pi> Xubuntu is the best distro out there!
<tony1> does anyone know how to get the sound to work with the mail-notification applet with xubuntu 14.04? aplay /usr/share/mail-notification/new-mail.wav will work but selecting properties in the app and selecting "play sound when new mail arrives" does not work. it look like it tries to play but there is no sound.
<tony1> I am not sure the command that applet uses or I would try it directly and look for errors
<slee> hello, is there a way in xubuntu to lock window positions? so evrytime i open a certain program, it auro places it in the spot i want? i see compiz has the ability...just wondering if xubuntu already has something i'm not seeing befire i try and use compiz
<flocculant> slee: pretty sure not as a default - but I use devilspie to do that
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<slee> thanks
<tony1> ok well I found the command in gconf and changed it. the default does not work. should have all the libs. anyway happy enough with aplay command
<m3n3chm0> hello the last 3 days my laptop does not poweroff or reboot OK.. I mean in the splash screen it freezes and I have to push power button until it power off. I'm using xubuntu 15.10 and this is the first time I see this issue
#xubuntu 2017-03-06
<Dr_Coke> help
<cfhowlett> !help | Dr_Coke
<ubottu> Dr_Coke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Coke> nvidia drivers and my new monitor won't scale to 2550x1440
<Dr_Coke> or whatever that resolution is
<Dr_Coke> around 2500x1440
<Dr_Coke> it scales and gives me no taskbar
<Dr_Coke> and puts the login in a weird place
<cfhowlett> bring this to #ubuntu, Dr_Coke
<Dr_Coke> ok
<xubuntu42w> Hi, this is my first time (and on a tablet so please be patient..). I installed xubuntu 16.04 at my fathers pc today, but the screen went a few time blueish with little blocks spread across the screen. I think the video card is not properly installed.
<xubuntu42w> It is a Nvidia corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2). I did a lot times the standard updat-command through the terminal but I did not check the last tab with "additional drivers". My father is not nearby, so before I will go over, I would like to have a few things in mind that I can try.
<xubuntu80w> Is it any different between using the software updater and the updates in software ? It seems it is never finnish.
<xubuntu42w> How do you mean updates in software? I did both, the gui update and the terminal update command.
<xubuntu80w> It is the menu software. there is the updates.
<xubuntu80w> It is only standing there and go round and round for 45 min.
<xubuntu80w> No answer in here.
<xubuntu80w> I am disepointed it is allways so many bugs with linux and they continue in every versions.
<triode132> @xubuntu80w Gnome Software is terrible, and I certainly wouldn't use it to install updates.
<triode132> how it got forked into Ubuntus I don't know why. you can install the old Software Center though
<triode132> I would update via CLI or the Software Updater
<Perigee> Oh good I'm not the only one that thinks that
#xubuntu 2017-03-07
<ZAX2717> Hello all!
<ZAX2717> Does anyone have any suggestions for hidpi support in xfce?
<NewGnuGuy> pleia2: Just finished watching the recording of your "10 Years of Xubuntu" talk. Enjoyed it.
<NewGnuGuy> I <3 Xubuntu ^_^
<pleia2> NewGnuGuy: oh lovely, thank you :)
<Perigee> Where's that?
<Perigee> I'll watch it :)
<NewGnuGuy> Perigee: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMAgrK9G48U starting at about the 5:30 mark.
<NewGnuGuy> s/5:30/5:30:00/
<Perigee> NewGnuGuy: thanks
<pleia2> o/ Perigee we should chat soon about videos
<Perigee> pleia2: Yeah, I haven't heard from anyone about it yet.
<pleia2> NewGnuGuy: shame about the slide display, we tried to debug at the beginning but it never resolved x_x
<NewGnuGuy> Yeah, that's was unfortunate.
<pleia2> it worked later in the weekend, not sure what was up with that room+my laptop
<NewGnuGuy> Murphy's Law strikes again
<Perigee> pleia2: Is there an east coast version of SCaLE?
<pleia2> Perigee: All Things Open is the closest I can think of, it's in Raleigh
<pleia2> then you have fosscon in Philadelphia, Ohio LinuxFest in Columbus, SELF in Charlotte, but none of them are as big, a few hundred vs thousands
<Perigee> I'll check it out, thanks
<sorinello> Unit193, seems that https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/ is down
<Unit193> Known, it'll be back.  Thanks though.
<Unit193> sorinello: Or if you need it right now, there's always the torrents.
<xubuntu98d> cant see Display window
<xubuntu98d> Display not working
<xubuntu98d> any idea how to reset it
<flocculant> xubuntu98d: you mean the desktop?
<xubuntu98d> desktop doesnt show anything
<xubuntu98d> also when I am trying to open Display , it just flash and goes off
<flocculant> desktop not showing - Alt+F2 then xfdesktop I think
<xubuntu98d> something is wrong screen configuratrion is also changed , as I am using 2 external monitors
<JuJUBee> I have windows 10 installed in efi mode and want to install ubuntu.  Where do I select for the boot loader? and do I slecect the efi partition during the install?
<NewGnuGuy> JuJUBee: What are your options?
<JuJUBee> NewGnuGuy, like always /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2 ... all partitions are listed.
<NewGnuGuy> for bootloader select /dev/sda
<JuJUBee> NewGnuGuy, ok, I wasn't sure since never used uefi before... always legacy bios
<flocculant> JuJUBee: I feel the nervousness - by which I know what you mean :)
<JuJUBee> lol
<flocculant> only time I ever went near it I obviously did something wrong - I must have done it wrong ;)
<NewGnuGuy> I had to figure it out by trial and error. Thankfully I didn't have to worry about accidentally destroying an existing install
<JuJUBee> So when I booted the usb again to try to install it selected the "Side by Side" option so I ran with it and the dual boot is working fine.
<JuJUBee> The issue is making sure that if Win 10 is installed and booted using efi, then the usb must boot efi as well (as I understand it).
<flocculant> JuJUBee: which version xubuntu was that you installed?
<xubuntu56w> How do I release/renew my ip address
<xubuntu50i> hello
<xubuntu56w> hello
#xubuntu 2017-03-08
<Perigee> Anyone have any tips for getting Netflix to run in Firefox? I've enabled DRM in the preferences, Widevine plugin is activated, but still get thrown to the system requirements page when trying to play. Netflix says to use Chrome. :(
<axarix> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu45w> I have problems with Thunar crash & loss of network from screenlock/powersave
<eric1234> Hello! How does this work?
#xubuntu 2017-03-09
<triode13_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER triode13 xxubimjyjzti
<cfhowlett> and now you need a different password ....
<Unit193> It's a random string, he should be good (that is, one time verification.)
<triode13_> i used that under Pidgin. i'm using Solari under Gnome. i want to be able to log in under my regular nickname
<st-hc_> did it work?
<st-hc_> nope
<triode131> screw it, sticking with Pidgin. going to watch the Paris-Nice cycling stage replay and enjoy an Old Fashioned.
<HoloIRCUser1> HI guys. I'm trying to locate a theme that I used a while back on an old laptop. The theme was grey and had there different coloured grey square button for the titlebar buttons.
<HoloIRCUser1> Does anyone happen to know the name of this theme ??
<hhee> morn guys. qmmp in xubuntu dont play mp3 files. open and do nothing
<Varathron> Greetings, all
<digbychicken> Hello
<Varathron> Hey there, digby
<Varathron> Hey does anyone know a command to return the current desktop manager?
<Varathron> by return I mean list the desktop manager
<Varathron> nvm it's "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager"
<Varathron> I'm installing xubuntu-desktop on top of my kde-desktop, because I think KDE is a little too much for my crappy HP all-in-one
<digbychicken> if you want to get a nice cli display of what you're running, you could to an apt-get install screenfetch
<digbychicken> then type screenfetch
<Varathron> oh is that kind of like archey?
<Varathron> Oh, it's better than archey! Thanks!
<wook_> hi i got referred here by someone in another channel, i'm having some problems with my desktops on ubuntu studio 14.04, which runs xfce, here's the post:  i'm having quite a problem with my ubuntu studio 14.04 installation, i keep getting things appearing on my desktop that makes it difficult to work, and it's only solved by switching to a different desktop and then switching back. usually it happens maybe once in a while, every few days but lately it's
<wook_> been happening constantly and pissing me off constantly. my laptop is a dell latitude e6410 and running 64 bit ubuntu studio 14.04 and it's happened 2x just since trying to write this message. HELP!  ------------   https://snag.gy/wmpeA0.jpg here's a screenshot, more of the screen was covered, but this is generally what it looks like
<sorinello> Hello. If I have the autologin enabled but forgot my password, is there any chance I can see somewhere the password in clear ?
<sorinello> '
<sorinello> '
<sorinello> '
<flocculant> sorinello: the cat's attacking your keyboard ... not sure about finding the password - why not just change it?
<sorinello> sorry
<wook_> anyone? it's quite the problem i'm having
<flocculant> wook_: not too sure why you'd be seeing that - got proprietary drivers for the graphics card installed? also you know studio 14.04 will go eol in a few months? tried 16.04 yet?
<wook_> no i haven't, i'm lazy
<wook_> i downloaded a driver from nvidia and it came as a .run file, how to install that?
<flocculant> wook_: check additional drivers - in software and settings see what that says first
<flocculant> wook_: also which channel sent you here?
<wook_> #ubuntu or #ubuntustudio
<flocculant> wook_:  was it ovenwerks in the channel you were in on quassel who sent you here?
<wook_> yes actually hahaha
<flocculant> cos I'm not sure what the fix for that is - had it once years ago. Not sure how many people are actually active in here atm who could help - I'd be inclined to asking in #ubuntu - many more people around and the issue is more likely to be a generic thing than specifically desktop manager related
<flocculant> ovenwerks would be in the studio channel :)
<flocculant> sorinello: anyway - pretty sure your option is passwd username and reset it - but as you don't know the password to do so from your desktop - recovery mode from grub, root shell and do it there
<wook_> so for updating the display driver would you suggest using the NVIDIA binary driver, legacy binary driver, or the X.Org X server nouveu display driver
<sorinello> flocculant, thanks. I imagined that xfce stores tha password in clear somewhere for auto-login
<flocculant> sorinello: afaik it's stored in /etc/shadow - hashed
<sorinello> flocculant, but if it is hashed, how can xfce use it to login
<flocculant> no idea, long and short of it is - recovery mode, root shell, reset password
<wook_> so i chose NVIDIA binary driver, clicked on apply changes, it asks for my password, i see a progress bar advancing really quick, maybe a few secs and then it goes back to saying using X.org X server noveau display driver, am i missing something?
<flocculant> wook_: a reboot - install from additional drivers - reboot - uses new driver
<wook_> so i sent to settings -> additional drivers -> clicked on the first driver option, did the apply, and now just need to reboot, that's what ur saying right?
<flocculant> wook_: if you hit apply changes and it wanted password yea
<wook_> or i need to do it 2x?
<wook_> ok
<flocculant> it will show you using nouveau - because it is using that driver at the moment :)
<calimero_82> hi
<calimero_82> i ve installed xubuntu 1604 but my monitor make watch me only 640x480
<xubuntu98w> wauw.. lots of people here
<ipozow> hello
<ipozow> someone knows why my web browser does not work?
#xubuntu 2017-03-10
<Perigee> Anyone have recommendations for syncing OneDrive or Amazon Drive?
<Unit193> Only thing I know of is rclone.
<Unit193> !info rclone zesty
<ubottu> Package rclone does not exist in zesty
<Unit193> 0_o
<Unit193> Well, it's in Debian..
<Perigee> Unit193: Ah ok, so it's a manual command
<Perigee> not a daemon-like sync
<Unit193> Experimental support for fuse at least.
<Unit193> Note, I've never (yet) used it.
<Unit193> !info onedrive zesty
<ubottu> onedrive (source: onedrive): folder synchronization with OneDrive. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.20170106-1 (zesty), package size 219 kB, installed size 1098 kB
<Perigee> Unit193: So I found this, already got it setup and running. Seems awesome so far. Would be nice if they had a ppa, but hey setup was easy at least. https://github.com/xybu/onedrived-dev
<Perigee> Whoa, nfs-common isn't pre-installed? Did all the kids switch to CIFS or something?
<bazhang> Perigee, is there something blocking your install of it?
<Perigee> bazhang: No, just surprised it isn't already there
<bazhang> they dropped many things, some of them more useful even
<Perigee> Although I suppose for the "average Joe", they'd most likely use CIFS
<bazhang> samba yeah
<Perigee> Anyone remember how to turn off the Applications menu from showing when right clicking the desktop? I know I saw it somewhere
<Perigee> Hah found it
<adrian_1908> does anyone here have experience with `ssh-agent` and getting it to remember entered passwords? I connect via `shh user@host` and get queried for a password, which i would like to have remembered for the desktop session.
<adrian_1908> (the password is for my private key, not for the remote login itself)
<tsglove> Hey guys, how would I fix this?:::  I have dual monitors.  The "task bar" of xfce I placed it vertical, on the left side of the screen.   On the main monitor, everything is perfect.  Yet on the second monitor, a maximized window has part "underneath" the vertical taskbar.
<tsglove> Any idea how I could fix this?  So a maximized window on the 2nd monitor "snaps up to" the task bar, instead of going underneath?
<ToxicWizard> Greetings
<digbychicken> Hello
<xubuntu65d> bluetooth netbook problems
<ToxicWizard> Is there a way to increase the window border size to facilitate window resizing? I have to get my cursor to within one single pixel just to resize a window
<xangua> So use another window theme?
<knome> xangua, tbh, the better answer to that is this article, which gives a suitable alternative method for almost all of the people: http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<digbychicken> knome: Thanks for posting that. I've been using XFCE for awhile and didn't know about Alt-right click-drag.
<digbychicken> Much easier.
<knome> digbychicken, no problem :)
#xubuntu 2017-03-11
<xubuntu97w> I'm new to Linux and having a problem with xubuntu installation of 16.04. I started an installation on my notebook and all seemed well until I rebooted. Though I wrote down the volume and user password, the user password did not work. So I decided to do another clean install. I reinserted the disk and launched the installer. Install failed when trying to overwrite the LVM volume with message:  volume group name already in use. An
<adrian_1908> hey, what do you guys use to remember entered SSH password for the current user (Desktop) session?
<flocculant> adrian_1908: whatever it is that says 'Do you want this password remembered?' when I login to something with ssh password - keyring I assume
<adrian_1908> flocculant: do you know which startup service that is (presumably it's among those shipping with Xubuntu), or could you take a look?
<adrian_1908> I tried "SSH Key Agent" but that alone doesn't seem to cut it. I might need to run additional services.
<flocculant> adrian_1908: well - I clean installed - copied backed up .ssh to new install - and it just worked - not sure what service it was
<adrian_1908> flocculant: ok, thanks for the info. Maybe I messed up something on my side.
<krytarik> adrian_1908: Also see the note here though: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME/Keyring#SSH_keys
<adrian_1908> thanks
<dmanyep> good morning.  I am having two problems.  Just  upgraded my machine to an i7-7770 on a Gigabyte GA-Z270XP-SLI motherboard.  Since upgrading, my Corsair keyboard and my logitech web cam don't work.  any help appreciated
<devilray> dmanyep:  So, new motherboard and you're plugging the devices into the onboard USB ports?  Or the front USB ports that are connected to the case?
<diogenes_> into mothercoard
<diogenes_> board*
<devilray> Do any other devices work w/ the USB ports?
<devilray> Like USB drives?
<devilray> assuming xubuntu 16.10? or another?
<devilray> Does keyboard work in the BIOS?
<devilray> diogenes_:  This link has a discussion that refers to a BIOS setting that fixed a similar problem. Can you check it out? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/72625/why-is-usb-not-working-in-linux-when-it-works-in-uefi-bios
<diogenes_> I don't talk to devil
<dmanyep> yes
<dmanyep> the keyboard does work in the bios
<dmanyep> plugging into the back of tower usb ports
<dmanyep> one difference between this new computer and old, there are the slots for keyboard and mouse (not usb slots)
<dmanyep> so i wonder if i get an adapter for the usb if it will work then?
<dmanyep> but i pulled out this old dell keyboard, basic crap. it works fine
<devilray> diogenes_:  Sorry. :/
<devilray> dmanyep:  Did you look at that setting on that link? It looks like a Gigabye specific issue. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/72625/why-is-usb-not-working-in-linux-when-it-works-in-uefi-bios
<dmanyep> yeah, i checked it out.  in the middle of writing code.  I'll reboot and enter bios settings a bit later
<dmanyep> would be the bomb if it fixes the problem
<devilray> good luck!
<dmanyep> thanks for your help
<flocculant> dmanyep: you don't say what version of xubuntu - but it might be worth checking out latest daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<flocculant> also - did keyboard/webcam work on installing - or was this an old installation - just transplanted into new hardware?
<dmanyep> how do i check my version again?
<dmanyep> i'm new linux btw
<dmanyep> nm, that was a quick google search
<dmanyep> i'm running 16.04.2 LTS
<dmanyep> that's what it says when i type: lsb_release -a
<dmanyep> i'm not sure what you're asking me here - "also - did keyboard/webcam work on installing - or was this an old installation - just transplanted into new hardware?"
<flocculant> dmanyep: was it a clean install? did the keyboard work when you installed xubuntu?
<dmanyep> yes
<flocculant> did the webcam?
<dmanyep> nah, i had to download gucview
<dmanyep> so i downloaded cheese this time around
<dmanyep> so when i run cheese, the camera turns on and works
<dmanyep> but it used towork in google hangouts, now it doesn't
<dmanyep> wait, nm
<dmanyep> when I type cheese in the terminal, it says "No device found"
<flocculant> dmanyep: and what is this corsair keyboard? did it work before - if so what xubuntu version did it work with?
<dmanyep> same xubuntu version
<flocculant> ok - so I'd check what devilray was talking about before doing more
<dmanyep> it's the Corsair Gaming K70 LUX Keyboard
<dmanyep> ok, the odd thing is
<flocculant> I assume you didin't need to install anything before to make it work then
<dmanyep> that's correct
<dmanyep> it just worked
<dmanyep> the odd thing is, before I gave up trying to figure it out on my own, the corsair keyboard would work sometimes
<flocculant> everything I've read talks about installing ckb
<dmanyep> ok, so you think i should try what devilray suggested first and then try installing ckb?
<flocculant> yea
<dmanyep> kk
<dmanyep> thanks for your help flocculant
<xubuntu90i> join
<knome> hello.
<Orioa> anyone here know anything about linuxmint
<knome> well, this is not a linux mint support channel...
<Orioa> i know this no one is arount in the linux mint channel
#xubuntu 2017-03-12
<Perigee> Orioa: Did you try #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Perigee> Orioa: There's 335 people over there right now
<Orioa> no
<Perigee> That's the official support channel
<Orioa> ok ty
<Perigee> Np
<Orioa> will have to try to get there
<Perigee> pleia2: I watched your presentation on Xubuntu and you mentioned a group on LinkedIn. I can't seem to find it. Do you have a link?
<juzles> hi, can someone help me how to upgrade to 16.10? I tried using "do-release-upgrade -d" but it says that I'm already on the latest version
<knome> juzles, what does "lsb_release -a" tell you?
<juzles> 16.04 xenial
<flocculant> juzles: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1604/user/C/managing-applications.html#update-configuration
<knome> is your upgrade path LTS only? http://docs.xubuntu.org/1604/user/C/migrating-upgrading.html#changing-upgrade-path[M#d4
<flocculant> check the Notifications of New Xubuntu bit at the bottom
<knome> flocculant, hey, we found a place for a nice cross-reference link :P
<flocculant> :)
<juzles> thanks :)
<flocculant> np
<knome> well actually there already seems to be a xref, but it could be better
<shinichi> hello
<shinichi> i am unable to play .m4v files in vlc media player
<shinichi> INVITE
<knome> shinichi, have you installed xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<wook_> so i discovered what was making those artifacts appear on my screen in 14.04 the other day...firefox...surprise surprise...
<xubuntu89w> Hello Xubuntu team.
<xubuntu89w> Is someone here? I've got a cursory problem... haha.
<xubuntu89w> Basically after my laptop quits the cursor disappears. It still works, but there's no pic.
<xubuntu89w> Do you know how to make it stop.
<xubuntu89w> ?
<Unit193> https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/ has a few options in 'known issues'
<xubuntu73w> Hi can someone help me install a package?
<xubuntu73w> Is anyone on?
<knome> xubuntu73w, ask the question
<xubuntu73w> Brand new to this. I want to install https://dman95.github.io/SASM/english.html
<xubuntu73w> I downloaded the .deb file
<xubuntu73w> but I get a ton of dependency issues
<xubuntu73w> I'm trying to install this way, sudo dpkg -i fileName
<xubuntu73w> ?
<knome> so it something going wrong with it?
<knome> what does the installation guide for SASM say?
#xubuntu 2018-03-05
<xubuntu60i> Hey
<bughi1980> hello, anyone available for some complicate questions ? :P
<GridCube> just ask the channel bughi1980 if someone knows they'll answer
<bughi1980> well...it's a bit of a weird question. I'm considering to try to make more usable an old thinkpad x31, and I get nice issues centered on the performance of the video driver
<bughi1980> basically xp is a lot quicker
<bughi1980> (including video playback)
<bughi1980> plus to activate suspend, seems nomodeset is the only option. and that worsens things
<bughi1980> so one question is .. is there a way to both do nomodeset but also to load an ati driver (for a legacy M6 ) ?
<Comstock> quick question, when installing if i'm just going to be running Xubuntu as the primary OS, is their any reason to use LVM?
<Comstock> and by primary, I mean only OS on the machine.
<Comstock> decided to use LVM anyways. gives me something new to learn.
#xubuntu 2018-03-06
<nikolam> I sometimes can't open file manager on Xubuntu 17,10, e.g. it freezes not opening, then it opens 3 times and freezed for some time and then unfreeze
<nikolam> I just mounted NFS share before opening, maybe it is related?
<nikolam> The day before I got situation where fiel manager were on screen but unresponsive, then after some time started working again
<xubuntu59i> Does xubuntu collect user information?
<xubuntu59i> Like at all?
<xubuntu59i> i don't want to install botnet shit
<Andrio> ?
<Kumool> any way to keybindings that will switch to window 1, window 2 and so on?
<Kumool> this is more a question for #xfce, woops
#xubuntu 2018-03-07
<eugene_russia> Hello, my name is Eugene. Can you help me ?
<eugene_russia> Oh... ok, thanks
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> my sound settings seem to be broken, I select it and nothing happens
<Pres-Gas> Hey, is there a way to tab together windows (as a plugin or something) with xfwm; kinda like what fluxbox can do?
<Pres-Gas> With all these react clients looking similar and serving similar functions, I have been thinking about stacking them together
<xubuntu13d> hi- I'm a beginner typing on my windows computer. I have another computer with ubuntu on it that I installed, but it's slow b/c it's only a centrino duo processor. So I thought I would try to install xubuntu, but I'm having a hard time understanding how to do it. Can someone direct me in this step by step? I would be very grateful. :)
<xubuntu13d> I thought I would try to install xubuntu 16.04 lts.
<Kumool> well, you go put the cd in, select install, and follow the instructions
<Kumool> or dvd
<Kumool> select the part to connect to network while doing it in case something needs to be downloaded
<Kumool> xubuntu13d, what step are you currently in?
<xubuntu13d> i don't have a cd. I want to create a bootable flash drive.
<xubuntu13d> I'm downloading pendrivelinux universal usb installer right now.
<xubuntu13d> I found a youtube video that may help me through this. Can I try using to do it and if I have questions, can I come back on here and ask you for help?
<xubuntu13d> ok, so the pendrivelinux exe that i downloaded won't work when I try to open it. so, maybe this video is not for me.
<krytarik> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu13d> Thanks. I'm working on it now.
<xubuntu13d> do you think xubuntu will work well with an older hp with centrino duo?
#xubuntu 2018-03-08
<bazhang> how much ram
<bazhang> thats the core duo, so 32bit
<bazhang> I have a 12 year old thinkpad with 2gb ram, core duo, that runs the full unity
<bazhang> not fast, by any means
<bazhang> xubuntu or even lubuntu would be better fits
<xubuntu13d> perfect. Thanks.
<bazhang> might try a live usb, just to see how the wifi and such works
<bazhang> if it's intel for example, it works superbly, nothing need be added
<Unit193> Whereas broadcom works, but may need drivers.
<xubuntu13d> I'm totally a beginner at this. I'm making a startup disc (usb). It says I may now reboot my computer with this device. We'll see if it works
<bazhang> funnily enough, most every printer is going to work better on linux than on windows/mac
<xubuntu13d> When I restart this with the usb in, will it automatically work?
<bazhang> that's what we are testing
<xubuntu13d> nope. my regular ubuntu started, not the xubuntu on the flash drive.
<xubuntu13d> do i have to stop it with f12 or something when it's booting?
<bazhang> you need to change the boot order, to have it use the usb first
<bazhang> that's a bios setting
<xubuntu13d> I hit f10. let's see what happens
<xubuntu13d> nope.
<bazhang> if the xubuntu on the usb stick wont boot, thats an indicator that either you set it wrong, or didnt write it correctly to the usb
<bazhang> what did you use to do that
<xubuntu13d> ok. i have bios.
<xubuntu13d> ok, i changed order to usb diskette key
<xubuntu13d> nope. didn't work. ok.
<bazhang> so it's the usb 'write'
<bazhang> what did you use to do that
<bazhang> you downloaded the iso, what was the next step
<xubuntu13d> something happened. I got disconnected.
<bazhang> so how did you write the iso to usb
<xubuntu13d> i did it with startupdisk creator
<xubuntu13d> +
<bazhang> also was it from linux/win/mac
<xubuntu13d> i'm on linux ubuntu 16.04
<bazhang> does that start up ok
<xubuntu13d> wait. i'm on windows typing you. but i'm on another computer, linux 16.04 ubuntu doing the work.
<bazhang> are you trying to re-install over the ubuntu
<xubuntu13d> ok, i;m going to try a different usb drive. and reformat it.
<xubuntu13d> i'm trying to create a usb drive with xubuntu on it.
<xubuntu13d> and then try it out and download it from there if i like it.
<xubuntu13d> ok, i reformatted the usb.
<bazhang> is that a re-install over the ubuntu
<xubuntu13d> i'm not sure what you mean.
<bazhang> that's an awful lot of work if you want to use xubuntu rather than the gnome standard ubuntu
<xubuntu13d> yes i just want to put xubuntu on the older computer b/c the ubuntu that's on it runs really slowly.
<bazhang> you can simply install the xfce4 xubuntu-desktop package in ubuntu, then select it after logout login
<xubuntu13d> huh?
<xubuntu13d> is that the same as having xubuntu on the computer?
<bazhang> you can use any DE with the standard gnome ubuntu you currently have, but installing the kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop etc
<xubuntu13d> i'm just a beginner who knows nothing about any of this. i'm not sure what DE is.
<bazhang> same, as in you can select at login, and you are then in xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu, mate, what have you
<bazhang> KDE GNOME XFCE4
<bazhang> kubuntu ubuntu xubuntu
<bazhang> lxde is lubuntu
<bazhang> those are the DE
<bazhang> desktop environment
<xubuntu13d> ohhhhh.
<bazhang> some are lighter, some are heavier
<xubuntu13d> and that means that my old computer will run faster right?
<bazhang> re-installing from a fresh iso , is a lot of work compared to what I suggest
<bazhang> smoother, faster is up to the ram, etc on the computer
<bazhang> that's why we wanted to test bu the live iso
<bazhang> not for install purposes
<xubuntu13d> right but i thought if i use xubuntu instead of ubuntu, it's not as big of an operating system.
<bazhang> smaller ram footprint, can be
<xubuntu13d> yeah, this computer is only centrino duo
<bazhang> lubuntu probably being the lightest/smallest
<bazhang> core duo is 32 bit, yes I now I have that on my 12 year old thinkpad with 2gb ram
<xubuntu13d> intel core 2 cpu t5200 @ 1.60ghz x 2
<bazhang> same as I have, exactly
<xubuntu13d> so if do the login logout xfce thing, is that same as clean install of xubuntu?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> there will be some few duplication of apps
<bazhang> ones that go with that particular DE
<xubuntu13d> maybe i should do clean install then?...
<bazhang> what's the HDD size
<xubuntu13d> 156 gb
<xubuntu13d> 156.3
<bazhang> lots of room
<xubuntu13d> os type 64 bit
<xubuntu13d> graphics intel 945gm
<bazhang> so it's a core2duo
<bazhang> you said just core duo before
<bazhang> and how much ram
<xubuntu13d> oh yeah, it says intel core 2 cpu t5200 @1.6ghz x 2
<bazhang> ram?
<xubuntu13d> is that memory?
<xubuntu13d> 982.6 mib
<bazhang> 2gb/4gb
<bazhang> oh onegb
<xubuntu13d> yeah
<bazhang> can you up that
<xubuntu13d> no b/c i refuse to spend one penny more on it.
<xubuntu13d> :)
<bazhang> so you could, but want to struggle with the one
<bazhang> nothing is ever going to be fast on that
<xubuntu13d> hopefully faster than this gigantic ubuntu 16.04 though i'm hoping
<bazhang> not by much noticeable
<xubuntu13d> ohhh
<xubuntu13d> i just remember when i read the ubuntu requirements before installing 16.04 my specs were not minimum
<xubuntu13d> not even close.
<bazhang> you could turn it to being a server, but for modern web browsing and so on, a ONE gb is not even near enough
<xubuntu13d> ok, but can i give it a try?
<bazhang> nothing stopping you
<bazhang> just want to give you a fyi on what to expect
<xubuntu13d> i'm grateful. you know a lot more than i for sure.
<bazhang> I would give it a test install of the lubuntu-desktop package before you go through the rigors of burning a usb etc
<xubuntu13d> i'm sitting here with all the parts ready to go. i just need to get it all working. i downloaded the iso already. the usb has been reformatted.
<xubuntu13d> and i already installed the startupdisk creator.
<bazhang> ok. I leave you to it, and great luck!
<xubuntu13d> ok, thanks!
<chegney_> hi
<flocculant> morning
<chegney_> I just added a drive to my laptop that has windows on it, how do I open up and reconfigure a boot loader to give me the choice on which to boot to now?
<chegney_> currently I have to do it through the bios by pressing a key to interrupt normal boot when I turn the PC on
<cfhowlett> chegney_, reinstall or reconfigure grub
<flocculant> chegney_: cfhowlett was quicker :p
<cfhowlett> :)
<flocculant> chegney_: open a terminal - run sudo update-grub
<flocculant> see if it picks it up
<flocculant> if it doesn't I'm nowhere close to awake enough to troubleshoot ...
<chegney_> it says it found Windows 10
<flocculant> when you reboot, it 'should' be there for you then
<chegney_> okay, I'll give it a try, thanks for your help!
<chegney_> hi all, that worked, thanks again
<cfhowlett> t'is ubuntu magic!
<flocculant> chegney_: good - thank your lucky stars it wasn't the other way around :)
<chegney_> adding linix afterwards?
<flocculant> yea
<chegney_> they are on completely separate physical drives so wouldn't have made too much difference
<chegney_> you can't install minecraft through apt?
<flocculant> chegney_: https://laptop.ninja/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu/
<Andrio> You can install Java through APT, I think
 * Andrio hasn't tried running Minecraft on OpenJDK yet.
<chegney_> ah, I just downloaded the jar file and am trying it with openjdk
<Andrio> Has it crashed yet?
<chegney_> not yet
<chegney_> when I installed the JRE, I just chose default-jre and it installed openjdk 8
<xubunturjgs> Good Morning galera!!!
<glitchd> what can i do to get my xubuntu machine to skip the lightdm login screen and go straight to the desktop?
<xubuntu43i> curently installing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xubuntu43i> Did anyone had experiance with installing ubunty on usb
<Senpos> Hi there. I'd like to test latest Xubuntu build. Do i have to download Daily build or Beta 1? Both of them seems to be very fresh.
<flocculant> if anyone else wants to know the answer - when there's a milestone running - the daily is the same image
<saderror256> how do I get all of those WM themes that Xfce4 came with on other distros (arch linux)?
<saderror256> Xubuntu by default only comes with 10 themes
<saderror256> for the WM
#xubuntu 2018-03-09
<xubuntu43i007> HI IWANT TO INSTALL WINDOWS ALONG XUBUNTU WHAT SHOULD I DO
<Woowoo678> It seems like after updating, i am no longer able to login to XFCE via LightDM
<Woowoo678> instead i have to run startx from a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> Woowoo678:  tried to reinstall lightdm ?
<Woowoo678> yeah, i did
#xubuntu 2018-03-10
<xubuntu66i> i want to know about Voyager
<xubuntu66i> Voyager 16.04
<flocculant> xubuntu66i: that's not supported here - you'll need to find information at their site
<lwizardl> how do i fix a broken sound settings in panel? I select the audio icon, then select sound settings... and nothing happens
<Kumool> anyone knows how to fix or what this means?  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service (process:3689): indicator-sound-WARNING **: volume-control-pulse.vala:744: Unable to connect to dbus server at 'unix:path=/run/user/1000/pulse/dbus-socket': Could not connect: No such file or directory
<Kumool> sound indicator used to work, now it doesnt
<well_laid_lawn> Kumool:  you aren't the first with that issue
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kumool> alright, i fixed by installing pulse audio plugin though
<well_laid_lawn> ok :)
#xubuntu 2018-03-11
<ondondil> hello
<ondondil> gtk+3 apps with headerbars do not use greybird window controls https://i.imgur.com/0zNWXiV.png in Xubuntu Bionic. Is it a known issue? I wasn't able to find anything about that. For comparison Arc theme handles this just fine https://i.imgur.com/c0XjRYK.png
<ondondil> Sorry if question is dumb, I'm a newb
<flocculant> ondondil: I've not seen it mentioned as an issue - report it as a bug, ubuntu-bug greybird-gtk-theme from a terminal. ochosi will see that and probably this ping
<ondondil> okay, thanks
<flocculant> ondondil: hang on 2 secs though
<flocculant> https://i.imgur.com/IjZnz58.png this is using greybird too
<flocculant> however I'm using greybird from the shimmer ppa (the Shimmer team include people from the Xubuntu Team)
<flocculant> and my screenshot looks right
<ondondil> I'm using the one from bionic's repo
<ondondil> I'll try installing the ppa
<flocculant> ondondil: could you add this ppa and update and check with that version? https://launchpad.net/~shimmerproject/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<flocculant> it's safe as a ppa can be - as are all the Officialish Xubuntu PPAs
<flocculant> if that sorts the issue it makes it simpler I think :)
<ondondil> It didn't help, unfortunately https://i.imgur.com/V0aPlzo.png
<ondondil> I may have messed up some things in this vm tho
<ondondil> I'll do a fresh install and report back
<flocculant> ondondil: okey doke
<ondondil> okay, so I did a fresh install. Turns out that everithing works, even the greybird version available in bionic repository but only with elementary-xfce icons. When I change the icon set to adwaita, gnome or papirus, the window controls change too. Is it an expected behavior?
<ochosi> ondondil: yes, thats expected for now, not sure if its easy to change/fix that
<ochosi> would probably mean shipping those icons with greybird somehow
<ondondil> arc theme somehow manages to keep its own window controls
<ondondil> okay, thanks for the answer and sorry for confusion
<ochosi> ah right, i can try to fix that then
<ondondil> btw, it seems like Xubuntu 18.04 is going to be a great release. Thanks for all your work, I really appreciate that as a casual user
<ochosi> ondondil: thanks, thats nice to hear, we put a lot of effort into it
<jack02> help
<ochosi> ondondil: just fyi, i have a working version of greybird with the window control icons included already locally
<ochosi> some more cleanups and we can push that to 18.04
<ondondil> oh, that's awesome
<HoloIRCUser2> Hello, I just installed xubuntu on my 2008 MacBook and was wondering if I could automatically connect to wifi
#xubuntu 2019-03-04
<rebab> Spass: oh I got it now. There is a settings button on the Items menu. Thank you.
<Spass> no problem
<xubuntu44w> Hi, I can't able to open vino-preference after installing vino in xubuntu 18.04, is there any issues with vino with xubuntu?? is there any alternative rdp stuffs which would do?
<gnrp> xubuntu44w: What does it say when you open vino-preference? Did you restart in between so the server is running?
<gnrp> anyway, I just read about it, seems good. Thanks for letting us know :D
<xubuntu44w> vino-preference -- not found after installing vino
<gnrp> here it is actually reporteed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1775999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1775999 in vino (Ubuntu) "Cannot set vino preferences in Lubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnrp> seems like it is not supposed to work :(
<xubuntu44w> is there any alternative for vino?
<gnrp> depends on what you want to do
<gnrp> there are many alternatives: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/
<gnrp> they depend on the features that you need
<gnrp> Personally, I either use ssh with X forwarding or xvnc
<xubuntu32w> hi!
<xubuntu32w> I need help
<xubuntu32w> i install amd driver, but not succesful
<Spass> hello xubuntu32w, what's your graphics card and how did you install the driver?
<diogenes_> xubuntu32w, both radeon and amdgpu are present in the kernel no need to install
<xubuntu32w> graphics card amd Radeon™ HD 7660G, first download drivers on official site AMD and second install with help terminal
<xubuntu32w> and i get error error: Detected X Server version 'XServer 1.20.1_64a' is not supported. Supported versions are X.Org 6.9 or later, up to XServer 1.10 (default:v2:x86_64:lib:XServer 1.20.1_64a:none:4.18.0-15-generic:) Installation will not proceed.
<bleb> here's a weird thing: man -l $HOME/man/man1/hub.1 works, but MANPATH=$HOME/man man hub doesn't
<bleb> am i misunderstanding how to add a man page to my MANPATH?
<Gobelijn> Seriously goddamn xubuntu is fast
<Gobelijn> Even while running GIMPS at 50% cpu, Bitcoin full node, having a browser open and stuff, and it still reacts super fast
#xubuntu 2019-03-05
<maxrazer> Does anyone else clementine? The tray icon doesn't restore the window. Does that seem right? I don't remember it doing that on other distros.
<Gobelijn> There's one thing I haven't figured out how to do yet on multiple distros
<Gobelijn> permanently change the static DNS
<Gobelijn> I keep doing it in 'Network' each time I boot
<Gobelijn> but it always resets
<Gobelijn> at next boot
<Gobelijn> Apparently the resolv.conf file is no longer used
<Gobelijn> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/
<foxneuer> hi there :) I need some help with my keyboard settings, can anyone help me please? I couldn't find proper answers on askubuntu
<foxneuer> I can't change my keyboard language
<gnrp> what happens when you go to the keyboard settings?
<foxneuer> in the layout tab I can choose some languages, but it doesn't change anything acctually
<foxneuer> my main issue is that I can't do less and greater than signs
<foxneuer> this is my keyboard https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71De7jubb9L._SL1500_.jpg
<diogenes_> foxneuer, open onboard virtual keyboard, press shift
<foxneuer> I've tried that, but the onboard virtual keyboard has the greater than sign next to the Z, which my real keyboard doesn't. Its located next to the M above the , and .
<diogenes_> foxneuer, maybe you could find something useful here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg/Keyboard_configuration
<foxneuer> thank you I'll check it out
<xubuntu64i> Hi guys afternnn
<xubuntu64i> He  me
<xubuntu64i> I need c nfigure my keyb ard
<xubuntu64i> letteers  o p and othrrs are descofigured
<genii> That was strangely amusing.
<gnrp> genii: Hehe
#xubuntu 2019-03-06
<xubuntu79i> Hi, there.
<xubuntu79i> Is anybody here?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu79i> I'm installing Xubuntu on a MacBook Air 11" 2010 : )
<xubuntu79i> But having some troubles with GRUB installation.
<xubuntu79i> Would you please help me?
<Unit193> Last I knew there were differences between installing on Mac and a normal computer, if that's true then I have no idea about Macs.
<xubuntu79i> "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda" is what it says.
<xubuntu79i> Yup. I've to install rEFIt first in order to boot the USB.
<xubuntu79i> Well, I'll try something else. See you.
<Unit193> You may wish to seek help in #ubuntu
<Gobelijn> Is there anyone that by any chance succeeded in permanently changing his DNS?
<Andrio> I may have managed that, yeah
<Unit193> Gobelijn: Are you editing /etc/resolv.conf or actually changing it via network-manager?
<Gobelijn> When I change it in Network, it resets after a reboot
<diogenes_> Gobelijn, maybe with something like dnsmasq
<Unit193> I used nm to change it, via Connection Editor, etc.  It holds after reboot.
<Gobelijn> what does nm stand for?
<Gobelijn> Unit193:
<Unit193> NetworkManager
<Unit193> nm-applet is the try frontend, there's also nmcli and other tools.
<Gobelijn> network manager is not 'installed' by default is it?
<Unit193> It is.
<Gobelijn> what method do you use? Automatic (dhcp) addresses only?
<Gobelijn> Unit193:
<Gobelijn> cause one website says this, another website says something else
<Unit193> For the specific one I have in mind, pretty much yeah.
<Gobelijn> And what about IPv6?
<Unit193> I leave that alone, I don't have it on the host in question.
<Gobelijn> K, let's see what it does, thanks
<Gobelijn> Meh
<Unit193> I also don't use systemd-resolved.
<Gobelijn> Unit193, answer 1 did the trick. Had to make this /resolv.conf.d/base file and then install resolvconf. Now my DNS finally remains unaltered after rebooting. https://askubuntu.com/questions/157154/how-do-i-include-lines-in-resolv-conf-that-wont-get-lost-on-reboot
<Unit193> resolvconf uses dnsmasq to cache requests, that specific file is used to add options before the automatic configuration so when you put your nameserver there you aren't actually using resolvconf to cache requests.
<Gobelijn> I had to install it to use this command though: sudo resolvconf -u
<Gobelijn> To be honest I have no idea what it means what you said, all I know is that it works for now
<Unit193> Sure, just figured I'd mention it.  Also you may want to check your config files in /etc/NetworkManager/ and see if anything is overriding /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-dns-resolved.conf
<Unit193> Right, so I guess we can say "good enough"
<Gobelijn> Yeah, but it is a good thing to know more about it though
<xubuntu48w> Hi
<xubuntu48w> Are you boycott iran?
<xubuntu48w> Are you online!
<Gobelijn> Is it safe to uninstall gnome-keyring?
<Gobelijn> My VPN probably doesn't autoconnect because it always asks for a keyring
<diogenes_> Gobelijn, i'd rather not, you can configure the keyring to not nag you for password.
<Gobelijn> Configuring that doesn't seem to be straightforward
<knome> diogenes_, i just always uninstall it :P
<Gobelijn> goddamn I thought I had the fix, by clicking on the icon next to the password entry in Network Manager
<Gobelijn> ON which you can choose to store password for only this user, all users, not ask password, or ask for password every time
<Gobelijn> but still it doesn't automatically connect to the VPN
<Gobelijn> How such trivial things can be so difficult is beyond me
<irwand22> hi
<irwand22> can someone help me about my new xubuntu on my laptop.. heheh
<irwand22_> on
<GridCube> !ask | irwand22_
<ubottu> irwand22_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ojeda_peru> saludos del peru
<ojeda_peru> como hago para conectarme con alguien
<caldarella> Hi guys, I use stubby for DNS-over-TLS but when I access to a router page http://routerexample.com the access is denied! but when I disable stubby the access is allow! Why???
<pavlushka> caldarella: better ask in ##networking channel
<SeTunTun> Hi. Everytime i boot in xubuntu 18.04 it boots perfectly but i  get a message telling me about an error.
<SeTunTun> I can clic on inform about the error or cancel but there is no iformation about what kind of error it is.
<SeTunTun> is there any way to know it? by the way, it appears on the desktop after logging in.
<Spass> hello SeTunTun, do you see any useful info in /var/crash/ directory? or maybe apport puts some dump files somewhere else
<Spass> last time I had a similar issue the culprit was light-locker on my laptop with nvidia drivers
<Spass> I can see that apport logs its activity in /var/log/apport.log and /var/log/apport.log.1
<SeTunTun> Spass, hello, let me see
<SeTunTun> yes, there are some errors related with lightdm and other things
<SeTunTun> https://pastebin.com/Y32GsPsa
<Spass> well, that's a trace for sure, maybe /var/crash/_usr_sbin_lightdm.0.crash file will tell you more? do you have nvidia graphics card?
<Spass> what you can try (it may help in some cases from what I know) is removing all files from /var/crash as root :)
<Spass> then if it was a "one time bug" that window should not bother you anymore
<SeTunTun> i have a basic intel graphics card. I'll try to remove them
<SeTunTun> there is nothing in var/crash
<Spass> my problem was solved by removing light-locker and installing xscreensaver instead, but that may not be solution you're looking for
<Spass> can you lock your screen using Alt+F2 and running "xflock4" without a problem?
<Spass> if it doesn't lock properly, maybe you have the same issue like me
<SeTunTun> i can lock and unlock correctly
<Spass> so the problem is elsewhere, you need to investigate further or wait for someone else to give you another answer
<Spass> another "extreme" solution is disabling apport completely
<SeTunTun> mmm a bit radical ;)
<SeTunTun> don't worry, i'll investigate. thanks a lot Spass
<Spass> no problem, good luck and if you find something useful let us know
<SeTunTun> of course
<rebab> I've just installed Xubuntu. My boot screen doesn't show up. It has a glitch.
<rebab> How do I fix it?
#xubuntu 2019-03-07
<xubuntu88i> hi all
<xubuntu88i> durint install after setting up partitions i get message: the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI5 (0,0,0) partitition 1 has failed
<xubuntu88i> anyone knows what is the problem with this^
<xubuntu88i> *at /boot/efi*
<collins> I am trying to install VS Code on Xubuntu. I downladed the .deb file and ran on a VM terminal. I'm having this error thread "inyang@inyang-VirtualBox:~$ sudo apt install ./code_1.31.1-1549938243_amd64.deb Reading package lists... Done E: Unsupported file ./code_1.31.1-1549938243_amd64.deb given on commandline".  Pls helpful input will be appreacited, thanks!
<xubuntu30w> Hello
<xubuntu30w> I need help
<xubuntu30w> So much for fast help
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<xubuntu30w> So
<genii> If you thought 90 seconds was too long to wait for some reply, you must not use IRC mush
<xubuntu30w> I tried installing xubuntu on my laptop NOT dual boot and it came up with an error that said "grub installation failed"
<xubuntu30w> Sorry just need up with linux
<xubuntu30w> Fed ip
<xubuntu30w> I tried using boot repair disk but not working for some reason
<xubuntu30w> Any thoughts?
<gnrp> xubuntu30w: What is the exact error?
<xubuntu30w> Let me check
<genii> If you're only going to have Xubuntu on it, perhaps disable EFI/UEFI in your BIOS
<xubuntu30w> The grub efi amd64 package failed to install into /target
<xubuntu30w> Without the grub boot loader, your system will failed to boot
<xubuntu30w> That's what it said
<vp11> is it a new ssd?
<xubuntu30w> What?
<xubuntu30w> Solid state drive?
<vp11> yes, the drive where you're trying to install xubuntu
<xubuntu30w> Using a hard drive
<xubuntu46w> okay this is the person from before
<xubuntu46w> using a chromebook instead of a phone
<xubuntu46w> So im using a hard drive that previously had windows on it, but I erased the disk to put xubuntu on it
<vp11> ok, is it new? I'm guessing you have no EFI system partition with the 'boot' flag
<vp11> hm how is it partitioned?
<xubuntu46w> Im not sure
<xubuntu46w> I just selected the erase disk option and went from there
<vp11> could you go on manual partition mode just so I can see how it's partitioned? or run gparted from a live usb if you're using that
<xubuntu46w> I have a live usb on it
<xubuntu46w> ill do that real quick
<xubuntu46w> I have a fat32 partition that is efi and is 512 mb with boot and esp flags
<xubuntu46w> and a ext4 partition that is 931 gb with no flags
<vp11> sounds alright
<vp11> could you see on BIOS if EFI/UEFI is disabled?
<xubuntu46w> If youre asking if I can go into setup, I dont know the password
<xubuntu46w> for bios
<vp11> I wouldn't know what's up. Can you get access to your BIOS somehow?
<xubuntu46w> I checked in windows and it said that my bios mode was legacy would that help?
<vp11> that would explain why grub **efi** amd64 packaged failed to install
<xubuntu46w> so any idea how to fix it?
<vp11> well you would have to install it on legacy mode. maybe during boot of the live usb you can select to boot into legacy mode?
<vp11> it's been a while since I installed xubuntu
<xubuntu46w> how do I select it to boot into legacy mode?
<vp11> I believe it gives you that option during boot installation menu
<xubuntu46w> let me try
<vp11> what are the options that you have on that menu? when you boot the installer
<xubuntu46w> im bootin git right now
<xubuntu46w> language
<xubuntu46w> I can download updates while installing and install thirdparty software
<vp11> when you boot the laptop you can press a key to select the boot drive? (hd or usb)
<xubuntu46w> yes
<xubuntu46w> f12
<vp11> when you do and your drives appear, do they have UEFI before their name?
<xubuntu46w> no
<xubuntu46w> my live usb for example is: 4. USB HDD: SanDisk Cruzer Glide
<vp11> and what is the error you get on boot-repair from advanced options?
<xubuntu46w> I cant boot boot repair
<xubuntu46w> Ill install it on a different usb real quick
<vp11> what are you using to create these live usb?
<vp11> maybe it's making the image on UEFI mode only (not legacy)
<xubuntu99w> I used rufus to write boot repair disk
<xubuntu99w> I'm retrying it now
<xubuntu99w> so far its working. Should I try recommended settings first?
<vp11> yes
<vp11> when using rufus did you check the 'target system' option if it was BIOS or UEFI?
<xubuntu99w> it said bios or uefi
<xubuntu99w> so it should work with both. I didnt see an option for either or
<vp11> should be good then
<Spass> you can try burning with Etcher also - https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Spass> that tool never let me down
<xubuntu99w> I got "the current session is in legacy mode. Please reboot the computer, and use this software in an efi session. This will enable this feature. For example, use a live-usb of boot repair disk 64bit after making sure your bios is set up to boot usb in efi mode
<vp11> that was going to be my next option
<xubuntu99w> I dont know how to set it to efi mode
<vp11> to use etcher to create the live usb
<xubuntu99w> how would that help?
<vp11> in case rufus was being unable to create the live usb in legacy mode
<vp11> but looks like it was from the message you got
<vp11> set it to EFI mode means accessing your BIOS
<xubuntu20w> Hello, prospective Xubu user here with a question...
<xubuntu20w> Is there a "newbie" way to filter out "bad" updates?
<vp11> what is a bad update?
<xubuntu20w> Like the Grub one I read about... beta stuff, untested stuff
<vp11> I think you need to opt-in to untested/beta repositories
<vp11> a default installation should be alright
<vp11> even more if you're using the LTS version
<xubuntu99w> I dont have any way to set it to efi
<xubuntu20w> Really??  Very cool.  I know Mint (sorry) has that thing that lets you check "levels" of updates, to avoid the "bad" ones... anything like that in Xubu?
<vp11> yes I'm sure that you can select different repositories when using Xubuntu.
<xubuntu99w> So what do I need to do
<Spass> xubuntu99w, Etcher should create both at the same time
<Spass> worth trying in my opinion
<xubuntu99w> If I do it in etcher it will work?
<vp11> yeah, why not. I'd try creating the live usb via etcher
<vp11> and trying to install it that way
<xubuntu99w> wait
<xubuntu20w> Okay, I'll try it.  This computer is kinda old and I want something easier on resources that isn't bare-bones, Win-98 looking
<xubuntu99w> install xubuntu or boot repair disk that way?
<Spass> install xubuntu
<vp11> I'd try installing Xubuntu directly
<xubuntu99w> hmm thats weird
<xubuntu20w> Thank you
<vp11> and skip the "live desktop" stuff and go directly to the installation option during boot menu
<xubuntu99w> do you think there is a way to fix it with boot repair disk or is it unable to fix it through that
<vp11> yes that may sound weird, I agree, but the first error that you shared was about a failure to install grub efi amd64 package
<xubuntu99w> it sure would save a lot of time compared to installing a new os on a live usb
<vp11> which makes me think that your Live USB installer tried to install the EFI version
<vp11> and not the legacy
<vp11> You just create a Live USB using Etcher (it's an alternative to Rufus)
<vp11> and you boot to that live USB and choose the option to install Xubuntu
<xubuntu99w> would installing boot repair disk with etcher be worth a try?
<vp11> I don't think so. I'd first try to install Xubuntu from scratch by using a Live USB that was created via Etcher.
<xubuntu99w> under etcher can I select legacy
<Spass> etcher should create a bootable drive that can boot in bios and uefi, no options to choose there
<xubuntu99w> but thats what it said in rufus as well, that it will boot in bios and uefi
<Spass> eh, don't try it then if it's not worth your time
<xubuntu99w> nah ill try it
<xubuntu99w> I hope you can help for a while if it doesnt work
<Spass> the hard part is that you don't have an access to the laptop bios/settings
<Spass> this is tricky
<Spass> (I wrote laptop, but I'm not sure if it's a laptop or PC)
<Spass> ok, I see now
<xubuntu54w> what did you say
<xubuntu54w> I disconnected after you said i see now
<Spass> nothing after that
<xubuntu54w> well im using a laptop
<xubuntu54w> dont know what difference it makes
<jilocasin> evening everyone
<jilocasin> I've been bitten by the 18.10 lvm bug and am kind of in a catch 22.
<jilocasin> nevermind, I'll just reinstall from scratch,
#xubuntu 2019-03-08
<MarissaO> I have an issue where i cant get to the tty terminal (ctrl alt F(x)) when using nvidia 415 driver with 18.04.2. Using the nouveau or intel graphics its fine. Does anyone know if this is a known issue or should I make a post with nvidia?
<MarissaO> 418 just hit the ppa, ill try that and see what happens
<mtpmoni> hello, i have a xubuntu 18.04, how can i cofigure the right-click for a touchpad, the gui in the xfce-session dosn't have a option?
<Spass> hello, so to clarify, what exactly happens in the 4th and 5th year of using Xubuntu LTS (let's say 16.04)? you still get all the base system and security updates (kernel etc.), but you simply don't get any Xfce and Xubuntu related packages updates?
<Spass> and of course you won't get any official support here and on the ML when you're using old version, correct?
<Spass> or is it slightly more complicated than that?
<Spass> I'm asking for a friend :D
<genii> Xubuntu and Kubuntu support cycles for LTS releases are different from regular Ubuntu support cycles for LTS. 16.04 support will end this year
<genii> Any base or security updates which all distributions have in common will still be updated, but there will be no Xubuntu-specific updates
<Spass> thank you genii, yeah that what I was thinking, so basically not supported, but pretty much safe from major risks (not a fact, just my opinion)
<Spass> and I know that there potentially could be a major (security) bug in the Xubuntu-specific package, but the risk is small, I think
<genii> Yes, exactly
<Spass> ok good to know, of course I still will advise sticking to the official 3 year period if asked
<genii> The idea here is thatere will still be a one year overlap between LTS versions
<genii> Ubuntu support cycle used to be 3 years for Desktop and 5 years for Server, then they unified it to 5 years for both. But for smaller teams working on other versions like Kubuntu and Xubuntu this spreads their resources ( eg: active developers and testers) too thin
<Spass> yes, that absolutely makes sense, resources of a (much) smaller team should be focused on the current releases
<letterrip> hi all - following this tutorial i can echo to my brightness and change it
<letterrip> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088190
<letterrip> but i'm having difficulties setting up the keys to change the brightness
<letterrip> i got it working, but it doesn't seem to work after reboot
<letterrip> i have nv_backlight
<letterrip> with a range of 0-31
<letterrip> 0 is off, 31 is max brightness
<letterrip> i can do echo to pass brightness levels
<letterrip> i'll pastebin the scripts
<letterrip> since they obviously needed to be modified, but it was fairly minor
<brainwash> letterrip: so, what is broken? the command or the keybind?
<brainwash> after the reboot
<letterrip> brainwash, here is the output and the scripts
<letterrip> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/K9xwBxFhfV/
<letterrip> brainwash, the brightness can be changed via command line
<letterrip> of the stuff if the shell scripts
<brainwash> did you try to reassign the keys again?
<letterrip> but the scripts don't seem to be activated by the key press
<letterrip> how should I "reassign again"?
<letterrip> brainwash - how should I "reassign again"?
<letterrip> note that the brightness indicator widget shows the slider value going up and down
<brainwash> you either delete the current ones and create them again, or edit them
<letterrip> so touch them
<letterrip> ok
<brainwash> see if that makes the keybinds work
<letterrip> nope
<letterrip> brainwash - is there a way to see if the keys are trying to execute the commands
<letterrip> brainwash, will follow this troubleshooting guide and see if i can figure it out - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<adrenaline> Does anybody know how to prevent "Close this terminal" pop up from coming up when closing a terminal?
<adrenaline> I can't seem to find the right combo to get the answer from google
<genii> adrenaline: May want to try https://askubuntu.com/questions/499662/how-to-disable-popup-close-this-terminal-when-closing-terminal
<adrenaline> genii: Nice you are much better at google than I am. Haha Thanks
<brainwash> it's here https://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/advanced#hidden_options
<adrenaline> genii: that worked thanks!
<genii> Glad to assist
<delsjuha> hello
<delsjuha> is there any chance to get working with Canon LBP6000 printer in xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> delsjuha:  a quick web search says that should work
<genii> delsjuha: Download https://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100459601.html and untar it. Then go to it's linux-capt-drv-v271-uken/64-bit_Driver/Debian if you have a 64 bit install or linux-capt-drv-v271-uken/32-bit_Driver/Debian if you have a 32 bit install,  and install the 2 deb files that are there with sudo dpkg -i
<delsjuha> genii, thanks. ill check that out.
<genii> Glad to assist
#xubuntu 2019-03-09
<xubuntu65w> Hi, wondering if anyone here is familiar with Clonezilla on Xubuntu. This morning I seem to have accidentally installed it to my hard drive and not my netbook boots to Clonezilla and I  cannot access my desktop or hard drive.
<nkilli> Hello
<PeekPoke> hi all :-)
<gnrp> hi
<PeekPoke> this is the firt time I connect here
<PeekPoke> I've got a problem with xubuntu, may I ask here?
<Makerblaker> Yup
<PeekPoke> I do a fresh install of the OS version 18.04.02
<PeekPoke> The lock screen doesn't work
<PeekPoke> When I'm looking the PC, I've got a black screen
<gnrp> PeekPoke: You have to stay around for a while btw if you want an answer, it might take some time
<PeekPoke> I must do a ALT+CTRL+F7 and a ALT+CTR+F8 to have the logon screen again
<gnrp> PeekPoke: It is not related to mouse/keyboard activity so? Usually, you need some movement first before you should see the lockscreen, or do I mix this up?
<PeekPoke> No, the screen doesn't react with keyboard/mouse
<PeekPoke> I deinstall light-locker and reinstall, but the problem stay
<diogenes_> PeekPoke, try xscreensaver instead of light-locker
<PeekPoke> Is light-locker no more maintained?
#xubuntu 2019-03-10
<Venom> Join
<Venom> Hi
<Andrio> 👋🏻
<xubuntu68f> hi
<xubuntu68f> oooooo
<benederes> ok?hello there
<benederes> is anybody here ?
<benederes> people maybe ?)
<benederes> some kind of humans
<BloqueNegro> here :)
<nailyk> hello all. I recnetly upgraded my old compute stick from 16.04 to 18.04 (fresh install, /home copying). With the 18.04 my TV is detected as a 7" device, and seems to enable some "small screen" feature, with big fonts and so on.
<nailyk> I looked a bit into settings, but I wasn't able to disable this.
<nailyk> Can you please help me ? Thanks in advance :)
<diogenes_> nailyk, run in terminal: xrandr and pastebin the putput
<diogenes_> output*
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nailyk> haha, I am in a remote shell with xforwarding, it does not report remote display but local one ;)
<nailyk> https://paste.debian.net/1072566/
<diogenes_> so you need to: xrandr --size 1920x1080
<nailyk> (it worked fine on xubuntu 16.04, TV was detected as 32", now into settings it is mentionned 7")
<nailyk> It does not looks like something changed
<diogenes_> see if xorg show the + sing on 1920x1080
<nailyk> mhhh 160mm x 90mm is definitively not good
<nailyk> no, still the same output
<diogenes_> and the output of: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<nailyk> https://paste.debian.net/1072569/
<diogenes_> hmm, weird, it should be working, maybe it would make sense to load the previous kernel to see the difference
<nailyk> thats a point, I cannot change it easily
<nailyk> This thing needs specific ubuntu iso refactoring to work
<nailyk> (some driver including I guess)
<nailyk> but is there any way to disable this mode ?
<diogenes_> no clue abput that one hmm
<nailyk> thanks
<nailyk> Will try to get the proper screen size
<nailyk> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390362 fixed it
<nailyk> I also have an issue with gnome-alsamixer which is almost unusable. Do you know how to reset the configuration?
<nailyk> I wasn't able to find something into .config
<diogenes_> nailyk, look in dconf-editor
<nailyk> nothing into. Nor into the Configuration editor from the menu
<nailyk> Mostly, alsamixer seems to crash because of ending '/' into some configruation folder.
<nailyk> I found a related issue into the ubuntu bug tracker, but the version I have should already include the patch
<nailyk> "Bad key or directory name: "/apps/gnome-alsamixer/display_mixers/": Key/directory may not end with a slash '/'"
<nailyk> s/ubuntu bug tracker/debian bug tracker/
<xubuntu49f> hi
<xubuntu49f> eraserasrs
<xubuntu49f> rsa
<xubuntu49f> rsa
<xubuntu49f> raser
<xubuntu49f> ae
<xubuntu49f> ra
<gorilla90> how do I install the amdgpu opensource driver?
<Spass> isn't it built-in to the kernel at this point?
<Spass> what Xubuntu version do you have and which kernel?
<gorilla90> just installed 18.04 LTS
<gorilla90> let me check the kernel version
<gorilla90> 4.18.0-16-generic
<Spass> "If you're running Ubuntu 18.04, you already have the open source AMD drivers installed. They're integrated into Mesa and the Linux kernel. Since, Ubuntu 18.04 is new, it'll have some of the latest features."
<Spass> more info here - https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux#h8-open-source
<Spass> but you may want to search for some more official information about that
<gorilla90> is there any way I can confirm I have them installed?
<gorilla90> because I ran update-initramfs and it sent me a ton of alerts saying something about amdgpu not found or not installed
<Spass> I would guess you need to specify that driver in the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file, but you may want to wait for someone more knowledgeable with AMD graphics in this channel
<nailyk> Iam not really knowledged on amd drivers but I would bet a 'lsmod' and reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log can confirm what driver is in use.
<nailyk> #my2cents
<gorilla90> sorry my Xubuntu decided to freeze
<gorilla90> fresh installation :(
<nailyk> gorilla90: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/e1ad9789/
<gorilla90> oh well it does look like amdgpu is being loaded
<gorilla90> both lsmod and reading the Xorg log show amdgpu
<gorilla90> also, I don't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<gorilla90> nailyk thanks for the help
<gorilla90> how can I try to debug the root of when my OS freezes?
<gorilla90> any specific log file I should keep an eye?
<nailyk> if you still have a shell (like with ctrl+alt+1) you can try reading dmesg and /var/log/messages. If not, after the reboot you can look into ramoops I guess (mkdir /tmp/oops && mount -t pstore pstore /tmp/oops)
<nailyk> but this will be tricky
<gorilla90> when it froze only the pointer was working, nothing else responded (clock on tray was stuck as well)
<gorilla90> next time I will try your second option
#xubuntu 2020-03-02
<DarkTrick> hello
<DarkTrick> Where can I find the raw graphics for mouse pointers?
<DarkTrick> I'd like to extract the shadow from the currently installed versions
<nikolam> I don't know why vlc player on Xubuntu 19.10 current, stays active after closing it.
<nikolam> it is in tray after closing and it's process can't be regularly killed
<nikolam> It can only killed with kill -9 <process_id>
<brainwash> looks like bug 1819543
<ubottu> bug 1819543 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Does not exit correctly, have to "kill -9 <PID>" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819543
<lighterowl> I experience that almost daily.
<lighterowl> but it occurs on Arch too, so I presume it must be an upstream issue of sorts.
<xubuntu25w> Hey
<xubuntu25w> I was trying to fing open source drivers for intelhd 2500
<rhode> xubuntu25w: They are part of the kernel
<rhode> no need to install more
<Kumool> can you use wine for drivers?
<brainwash> Kumool: most likely no
<lighterowl> Kumool: why do you think you need extra drivers?
<Kumool> it was just a question
<lighterowl> oh, ok.
#xubuntu 2020-03-03
<JohnnyonFlame> Hello, is there any way to get notification alert sounds on Xubuntu 19.10? I've tried turning it on at the "appearance" app and installing ubuntu-sounds, but I still get no sounds when a notification popup appears.
<DarkTrick> Hello, I have a "funny" behavior with my keyboard layout. I'm not sure where to post it.
<DarkTrick> 1) I have two keyboard layouts set in "Keyboard". 2) I'm using iBus with "Use system keyboard layout" UNchecked. So iBus would use it's own keyboard layout. 3) In VSCode: when I'm typing in the usual editor I have no problem. But (ONLY) shortcuts apparently refer to the layout set up as the first one within the "Keyboard" dialog (which should actually not be used, because iBus uses it's own)
<DarkTrick> 4) VSCode -> Shortcut Preferences-> setup shortcut: if I type here, the layout set up in the "Keyboard"-dialog will be used (which makes sense, as the shortcuts themself have the same problem)
<DarkTrick> Question: Why would that even possible? Is this an iBus problem? vscode problem? Keyboard-settings problem (xubuntu, I guess)?
<rhode> morning
<onecalledgaius> Hello, I'm having a very odd issue with my XFCE panel.  Every time I change the settings, it reverts back after a shutdown/restart/logout.  I noticed it initially when I changed the panel transparency, and when I turned on my computer later I noticed that my transparency change had reverted back.  I've tried googling for answers and am a bit
<onecalledgaius> stumped, as this doesn't look like a common issue many have had.
<brainwash> onecalledgaius: I think I've seen a bug report for that
<onecalledgaius> Ah, that's great, at least its not unique. Do you remember where it was reported, like which bug reporting site? Im not sure if it would be on ubuntu, xubuntu, or xfce's site.
<brainwash> was looking for it, but here it is
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16296
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 16296 in Panel "Xfce panel opacity setting for 90% "Leave" is getting reset to 100% after reboot." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<onecalledgaius> Wow thank you, thats certainly the bug im experiencing, you people in here are great, always have the answer.
<xubuntu20w> good morning
<xubuntu20w> I have a little question
<xubuntu20w> somebody in?
<xubuntu-nl> hello
<xubuntu-nl> I have a question about my desktop. the icons do not use the whole area of the screen. it seems that they  think that the desktop is 2x (double screen solution) 600x800 size in stead of 1024x1280
<xubuntu-nl> what can it be?
<well_laid_lawn> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu-nl:             ↑
<xubuntu-nl> ubottu: Thank for your reaction. This is not the problem. Maybe I explained it not correct. The screen resolution for both monitors is 1024x1280. I used in past the link that you sent to set them correct.
<xubuntu-nl> The problem is that the icons do not use the whole possible area, at under and right site there is space left
<xubuntu-nl> The icons use about 600x800
<xubuntu-nl> for example the back ground is placed on the whole area of 1024x1280
<brainwash> you could see if the debug output has any hints
<brainwash> xfdesktop -Q; xfdesktop -e
<xubuntu-nl> @brainwash: this are commands for the terminal?
<xubuntu-nl> Can is has something to do with the grid size?
<xubuntu-nl> DBG[xfdesktop-icon-view.c:2733] xfdesktop_setup_grids(): CELL_SIZE=91,800, TEXT_WIDTH=79,800, ICON_SIZE=42DBG[xfdesktop-icon-view.c:2734] xfdesktop_setup_grids(): grid size is 10x27DBG[xfdesktop-icon-view.c:2747] xfdesktop_setup_grids(): created grid_layout with 270 positions
<brainwash> obviously the grid size is relevant
<xubuntu-nl> DBG[xfdesktop-icon-view.c:2733] xfdesktop_setup_grids(): CELL_SIZE=91,800, TEXT_WIDTH=79,800, ICON_SIZE=42DBG[xfdesktop-icon-view.c:2734] xfdesktop_setup_grids(): grid size is 10x27DBG[xfdesktop-icon-view.c:2747] xfdesktop_setup_grids(): created grid_layout with 270 positions
<xubuntu-nl> ok, how is the grid size defined?
<brainwash> it is calculated based on the available work area (screen resolution minus reserved space) and the selected icon size
<brainwash> a panel can reserve space
<brainwash> you can define margins via Xfce Settings > Workspaces also
<brainwash> just tested it though
<brainwash> those margins do not affect xfdesktop
<xubuntu-nl> probably the calculation is made wrong or based on wrong assumptions
<xubuntu-nl> if I change the icon size a larger part of the screen is used
<xubuntu-nl> changed from 42 to 60 px
<brainwash> could be
<brainwash> for me it works fine
<xubuntu-nl> hmm, If I use reshuffle desktop icons (I don't know if reshuffle is a correct translation) than there is a bigger part of the screen used
<xubuntu-nl> Or better: correct used
<brainwash> then... what was the problem to begin with?
<brainwash> you were unable to drag icons to down to the bottom part?
<brainwash> -to
<xubuntu-nl> the problem is that when I start up the computer the icons use not the whole screen
<brainwash> something to do with startup then I guess
<xubuntu-nl> I guess too (y)
<brainwash> is that xubuntu 18.04 or 19.10?
<xubuntu-nl> 18.04
<brainwash> my suggestion would be to try new Xfce 4.14, but that could be problematic with xubuntu 18.04
<brainwash> xubuntu 20.04 will have it
<brainwash> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<xubuntu-nl> Ok, maybe that is a good idea
<brainwash> for 18.04 there is a PPA, but that is not a clean solution
<xubuntu-nl> Ow, I can wait a while till 20.04
<brainwash> okay
<xubuntu-nl> One question more
<xubuntu-nl> if I move an icon I see that the it is saved to a file: /home/USER/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0-2518x989.rc
<xubuntu-nl> do u know what is does? and how it is used?
<brainwash> it stores the icon positions
<brainwash> per work area
<xubuntu-nl> But is it used when computer start up?
<brainwash> yes
<xubuntu-nl> ok thanks, have a nice day
#xubuntu 2020-03-04
<harbinwall-e> My event sound only enabled in firefox and thunderbird and failed in system wide. How to resolve this problem?
<pirla> Hello everyone. I have a HP Pavillion dv6500, I'd like to test if modem works
<pirla> Can anyone help me?
<pirla> Oh, and I'd like to know if the software center updates installed software (maybe by clicking some buttons, or so)
<pirla> Anyone?
<pirla> help
<brainwash> pirla: hardware question can be asked in #ubuntu which has more active users
<pirla> Thanks, brainwash
<pirla> Please, do you know if Software center upgrades apps?
<brainwash> the software center should have some "check for updates" button
<pirla> Or am I better to use apt?
<brainwash> you can use /usr/bin/update-manager
<brainwash> it's the "Software Updater"
<pirla> No, thanks, I saw that button (I didn't notice just few time ago)
<pirla> It was exactly what I'd liked to have
<pirla> thanks again. So, I'm gonna ask for modem at #ubuntu
<pirla> bye
<jphilips> hi all. curious if there is any telegram group for xubuntu, ubuntu, or linux that people also get support on
<gnrp> jphilips: Maybe there is, but I have the feeling that the disjunction between IRC and Telegram users couldn't be bigger^^
<gnrp> I would think that if you have a LUG closeby, there you would find more likely help than in an anonymous internet chat. Nobody would like to publish his phone number here
<jphilips> gnrp: yes the anonymity of IRC is definitely nice, but there definitely is a higher barrier of entry and there is no history on IRC once you close the client
<gnrp> jphilips: I'm not argueing for one of the other, just saying that it's unlikely to find information on that here
<jphilips> gnrp: thanks
<jphilips> is there much of testing that people in the channel do before releases?
<gnrp> jphilips: This channel here is a general help channel. There is another one (#xubuntu-dev) where the devs are. But in general I don't know how much communication runs via IRC anyway, I am not involved in that
<jphilips> gnrp: okay thanks
<gnrp> I guess mailing lists are the primary channel
<xubuntu33w> Hello I was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of what the standard xubuntu sources.list file should look like.  I was running stock ubuntu (gnome) and installed xfce but need the repos
<jphilips> xubuntu33w: the sources would be the same as all gnome and xfce apps are under the same ubuntu repo
<xubuntu33w> So this would stay the same? deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan main restricted
<xubuntu33w> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan main restricted"
<jphilips> yes
<xubuntu33w> Oh great. :-)
<jphilips> gnrp: just found out that you can hide your phone number on telegram, so you can be anonymous :D
#xubuntu 2020-03-05
<gabrielmartins> Hello .. Good night. I would like to know how to activate all the cores of my processor through the terminal. I have 2 cores.
<well_laid_lawn> gabrielmartins:  that will be done by the kernel automatically
<gabrielmartins> Much obliged. I would like to talk about other questions here.
<gabrielmartins> how do i save this channel on irc when starting it
<gabrielmartins> hexchat
<gabrielmartins> i use Hexchat
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use hexchat but I'm sure there's some info on the web
<well_laid_lawn> https://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/faq.html
<well_laid_lawn> gabrielmartins:  ↑
<Monev> gabrielmartins: right click on the channel, there should be an autojoin option
<Monev> mind you, its been a year since I last used hexchat
<gabrielmartins> hi
<gabrielmartins> good day.
<diogenes_> hi
<lighterowl> hi
<gabrielmartins> Good Morning. i would like to install a fps to have fun with my xubumtu. however my computer is limited.
<GridCube> Half life should do the trick
<lighterowl> oh yeah
<GridCube> Or counter strike, or any of those, i think they are free on steam
<GridCube> Or maybe i got them on a sale for free... Don't know
<diogenes_> afaik you can right from terminal do: sudo apt install openarena
<lighterowl> oh yeah, that works.
<lighterowl> huh, it seems like there are three openarena servers at work.
 * lighterowl is amused.
<gabrielmartins> grateful
<jphilips> another free fps is team fortress
<jphilips> only problem with a number of them is that they take some 10+ gbs of space
<lighterowl> jphilips: 2001 called, it wants its huge hard drives back ;)
<gabrielmartins> yet another last question with respectable linux users. I would like to know why I can't uninstall Meteo weather app. I've tried everything. the package is not found.
<GridCube> i don't know what that is
<GridCube> is it the weather widget in the panel?
<Monev> gabrielmartins: might I interest you in a third person shooter
<gabrielmartins> yes
<gabrielmartins> is nice
<gabrielmartins> fps is good
<Monev> aw
<Monev> gabrielmartins: try out teeworlds or ddnet
<Monev> I used to play it a couple of years back
<Monev> kinda dead now, but if you get the hang of it, the game is quite fast
<Monev> like smash bros melee fast
<gabrielmartins> I work with event sounding and I need an app for that. found in meteo and liked the appearance. but I can't seem to run it. I would like to uninstall it just to learn and not to leave applications that don't work.thanks
<gabrielmartins> ok
<GridCube> if you installed it from the repositories then it should be as simple as clicking uninstall from the software manager, if you installed it from somewhere else then you're on your own
<diogenes_> gabrielmartins, look in synaptic package manager, it would list all installed packages including 3rd party ones.
<xubuntu92w> I have the following network problem: from time to time the network connection goes away, and sometimes NetworkManager cannot detect my network. What I have done to try to solve it is the following:- Configure the network driver so that the connection is not cut.- Reinstall NetworkManager.- Start the system with an earlier version of the
<xubuntu92w> kernel.Since it happens to me with any network to which I try to connect, I have looked at the NetworkManager information and I get an error that tells me that you cannot open / run / network / ifstate. I have verified that / run does not have the "network" subdirectory. Can that be what is causing me the problem or does it have nothing to do with
<xubuntu92w> it? In case it has nothing to do, what could be the problem?
<diogenes_> xubuntu92w, wifi?
<xubuntu92w> Yes.
<diogenes_> xubuntu92w, see if that also happens with cable also look in driver manager if it has any alternative wireless driver.
<xubuntu92w> I don't have any problem on cable, I can connect quietly without the connection going away and without stopping detecting my network when I feel like it. Where can I see alternatives to my network driver? My computer is an HP Pavillion 15, if it helps.
<diogenes_> in the menu type: driver manager
<xubuntu92w> I just looked at it and it tells me that there is no alternative network driver.
<diogenes_> xubuntu92w, might be an issue with the wireless card getting overheated.
<xubuntu92w> And how can I solve it?
<Matthew37> Is it worth waiting for 20.04 to release before I make my pretty much permanent/at least a few years install concidering 20.04 is meant to come soon
<diogenes_> xubuntu92w, how old is the PC also after how much time the network disappears?
<xubuntu92w> My computer is 7 years old, and this problem has been happening to me for 3 days.
<diogenes_> did you upgrade/install anything before the issue occurred?
<xubuntu92w> Yes, I did a package update and installed the new kernel version. As the kernel packages retained them, what I did was to uninstall them completely (purging the configuration files) and then install the new version.
<diogenes_> xubuntu92w, what i'd suggest is to run a live iso off a usb drive and see if you encounter the same issue.
<xubuntu92w> Okay. Between tonight and tomorrow I will check it (right now I am not at home and I don't have the Xubuntu installation DVD).
<genii> Matthew37: If you need this machine to be stable, can install 18.04, then LTS->LTS direct upgrade to 20.04 will be available after the first point release of Focal ( 20.04.1 ) sometime around June/July. If that's not so crucial, you can install the current image of 20.04 and just keep it updated, the updated version will be identical to the release version after it's officially released
<Matthew37> Would it be a good ideal to just wait for the first point release and then just install it or would it be good to install 18.04 now. I plan on installing it on a 128 gb usb drive
<genii> Matthew37: For the most part, the current 20.04 image is stable, and the release version April 23 should be even moreso. The point releases usually are refinements of smaller fixes, but LTS to LTS upgrade is not offered before an LTS has been in wide distribution for a few months.
<genii> Matthew37: So if this machine needs to be extremely reliable and stable, the best tactic is to install the current LTS, then upgrade to Focal when it is offered by the package manager
<Matthew37> genii Isent there a risk of having certain things mess up when updateing from an LTS version to another LTS version
<genii> Matthew37: If stock repositories are used, the risk is minimal. If you install a lot of software from outside sources like PPAs then the risk increases proportionally
<Matthew37> genii How many outside software's until I would be better off just waiting for 20.04.1 and not even messing with 18.04
<genii> That's not a question to which there is an answer
<Matthew37> Is it worth it to install xubuntu onto a 3.0 usb or is the performance increase so small its worth it to just go with 2.0
<genii> One outside package which provides it's own libraries that break dependencies of a stock package is enough. But there's no way to know which unless every individual PPA that's installed is compared to what the system expects or relies on normally. There is a package called ppa-purge however that can be used to return a system to stock by removing outside packages so that it can be safely upgraded to a new release
 * genii wanders off for a bit to forage for food
<Matthew37> Whats the best for long term use a external Hard drive, external SSD, Usb flash drive 3.0, or a Usb flash drive 2.0?
<genii> An actual drive in an enclosure and not any kind of USB stick
<Matthew37> genii so with linux what would be the better option an external ssd or external Hard drive
<genii> An external SATA SSD with either an eSATA or USB3 enclosure
<jediorder> can someone direct me to the best route to send feature suggestions for xubuntu?
<genii> The traditional way is to file a bug report tiled "Feature Request" against the package which contains the thing you would like to have your suggestion appled to
<genii> ..and they already left
<brainwash> jediorder: what suggestion would that be?
<brainwash> based on what you want it either should go to the Xubuntu team or the Xfce team
<brainwash> or even somewhere else
<jediorder> brainwash, it's to add something called night control or night display or something like that..it's featured in the ubuntu desktop version where it controls the screen color to be warmer at night time.
<jediorder> brainwash, it'll probably have to be something that the xfce team'll handle but i wanted to ask here, too.
<jediorder> i also have a question about something that's already in place.
<brainwash> Xubuntu could add some tool to handle that, but not sure how it work nicely (it probably needs to be configured etc.)
<brainwash> for Xfce, there may be a bug report for that request already
<jediorder> brainwash, ok, cool. i've got the redshift snap installed at the moment to handle it and that's ok by me to use if that's the only to do it but if it can be added to the os as a standard feature, for future releases, that'd be great.
<jediorder> only way to do it*
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta
<brainwash> and there is the xubuntu mailing list also
<jediorder> brainwash, ok. i'll join that as well and post the feature request there, too. thanks!
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14046
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14046 in General "Plans for a native Xfce Night Light mode?" [Normal,New]
<brainwash> but no progress there
<jediorder> ubottu, yeah, that's what it's called. night light mode.
<ubottu> jediorder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntuhelpme> hey guys, i've got a question. Im creating a live usb and it is asking me to set how much persistant data i want. how much should i make it?
<xubuntuhelpme> it is a 1.87 gb pendrive, xubuntu weighs about 1.5gb
<xubuntu42w> i accidentally disconnected
<xubuntu42w> did someone answer?
<JackFrost> Not yet.
<JackFrost> But that's up to you, I guess.
#xubuntu 2020-03-07
<Rusdotkon> Hello. The problem with xbuntu. When installing the system, the keyboard works well, and after installation, the keys are confused. Press the "K" key, the "2" button is pressed, and so on.
<bodiccea_> Rusddotkon, basic check: which layout is your keyboard ? did you check in keyboard settings that keyboard layout matches the setting ?
<bodiccea_> Rusddotkon, second check: are you sure your language settings are correct ?
<xubuntu92w> hi
<xubuntu92w> Guys we try to run xubuntu on ViA cpu but after the boot it requiers login and password for live session
<xubuntu92w> any suggestion on how to resolve this issue ?
<GridCube> you had to provide both of those to the installer so you should know them xubuntu92w
<kgb> ok, i've spent the last couple of hours trying to get Asus FX505D (AMD R7-3750H + Nvidia 1660 Ti) graphics to work and... oh-my-god. :(
<diogenes_> kgb, you mean Radeon RX Vega 10 Graphics + Nvidia 1660 Ti?
<kgb> diogenes_: an absolute nightmare :/ https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ASUS-TUF-Gaming-FX505DD-DT-DU/HelpDesk_Download/
<kgb> *bought new from store in Belgrade, Serbia (the Balkans, I think it says on box label)\
<lighterowl> I'm not really up to date with laptop hardware these days, but is that an integrated AMD GPU and an external nVidia one?
<kgb> yes amd cpu w/integrated graphics and nvidia 1660 ti
<kgb> think i've tried everything save for bumblebee and wow...
<kgb> i feel violated. xD
<diogenes_> according to docs, AMD R7-3750H is just the cpu with integrated graphics  Radeon RX Vega 10 Graphics.
<diogenes_> so what's the issue?
<lighterowl> yeah
<lighterowl> kgb: what seems to be the problem?
<lighterowl> I assume you've already installed the proprietary nvidia drivers, as I wouldn't count on nouveau handling this card too well.
<kgb> sec, sry, just need a tiny break so that i don;t self-combust
<lighterowl> yeah, it's a turing, so nouveau support is going to be spotty at best. :(
<diogenes_> nouveau guys say that Nvidia 1660 Ti is supported but you need 5.3++.
<kgb> i guess maybe cuda-toolkit since nvidia is apparently doing the switching? i've not tried it yet
<kgb> ^ the problem is that i can't boot, only in safe mode 4 graphics
<kgb> bt i've gone a bit off the rocker atm, with whitelisting, blacklisting, xorg and grub2
<kgb> starting to appreciate windows more, LOL :$
<lighterowl> might have a nice mess on your hands already ;)
<lighterowl> anyhow, the laptop that I run xubuntu on has nvidia graphics, and the nvidia proprietary driver handles all the switching.
<kgb> oh yea, it's pretty FUBAR at this point. :D
<kgb> lighterowl: i wish that were the case here...
<lighterowl> the external displays (available in the dock) are driven by the nvidia chipset, and the laptop's display is driven by intel.
<lighterowl> kgb: the one thing I'd definitely try is installing nvidia drivers and turning on modesetting for that driver.
<kgb> right, nvidia's "unix" drivers page and manually installing... cool, cool
<lighterowl> wait what
<lighterowl> no
<lighterowl> why would you
<kgb> oh, ok. even better. cool
<kgb> ^^ sry i've been at it 4 too long rly
<lighterowl> the nvidia driver is available in the repositories, just apt install nvidia-driver-435
<kgb> yessir
<kgb> i've been running off of usb, too - need to free up some partition space on a hdd and just go again
<kgb> lighterowl: no need to go with LTS xubu, right??
<lighterowl> no
<kgb> kk
<xubuntu55w> Hi, is there someone online?
<xubuntu55w> Sorry for my english, i'm not a native speaker.
#xubuntu 2020-03-08
<Fernando-Basso[m> How many people are responsible for maintaining Xubuntu?
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> when I do this 'sudo apt install moodle' it wants to install apache, but I have already installed nginx and want to use nginx with moodle. How to avoid installing apache with moodle?
<gnrp> csanyipal: Did you try the `--no-install-recommends` flat?
<csanyipal> No, I did not try it, but I will now.
<csanyipal> The 'sudo apt install --no-install-recommends moodle' wants to install apache2-bin so this flat does not help.
<brainwash> !info moodle
<ubottu> moodle (source: moodle): course management system for online learning. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 16602 kB, installed size 131452 kB
<brainwash> csanyipal: maybe of interest bug 1695466
<ubottu> bug 1695466 in moodle (Ubuntu) "moodle dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695466
<brainwash> also, it was removed in 20.04 due to unsolved security issues
<csanyipal> brainwash: apache2 was removed from dependencies packages of moodle?
<csanyipal> in 20.04?
<brainwash> I meant that moodle was removed
<brainwash> no moodle in 20.04
<brainwash> it seems to depend on apache2 OR httpd
<brainwash> and httpd is a virtual package
<brainwash> provided by aolserver4-core, aolserver4-daemon, apache2, ebhttpd, lighttpd, micro-httpd, mini-httpd, nginx-core, nginx-extras, nginx-full, nginx-light, tntnet, webfs, yaws
<brainwash> how did you install nginx?
<csanyipal> sudo apt install nginx
<brainwash> so, any of the listed nginx-* packages should be present on your system, right?
<csanyipal> These packages are not installed with nginx: nginx-extras nginx-full nginx-light.
<brainwash> -core is?
<csanyipal> -core is, automatically installed.
<brainwash> that should satisfy the dependency requirement I'd think
<csanyipal> And I can open the default nginx webpage here, on localhost.
<csanyipal> OK Thank you for informations! I am going now to sleep. Bye!
<lighterowl> what in god's name is aolserver4
 * lighterowl checks.
<lighterowl> oh
